#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-02
<JRe> is there a package using unsermake ?
<allee> JRe: afaik, Riddell favour unsermake and build all KDE core pkgs with it
<JRe> allee: can I use kde.mk with unsermake ?
<JRe> allee: because i am experiencing an error 
<allee> JRe: never tried but if my above claim is right, it should work
<allee> JRe: which error?
<JRe> WARNING: use unsermake instead of make or use a wrapper script, e.g. makeobj!!!
<JRe> unsermake all
<JRe> Wrong parameters.
<JRe> Usage: unsermake [OPTION]  ... [dir] ...
<\sh> what?
<\sh> cdbs and unsermake didn't work for me the last time
<JRe> same
<JRe> damn
<JRe> \sh: do you know a package which build using unsermake (I want to take a look)?
<\sh> JRe: I don't trust unsermake...and most of the kde stuff is build with cdbs so I don't use it
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<allee> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> I have a question that make me crazy ;)
<Tonio_> how are you ?
<Tonio_> spent a good christmas ?
<allee> Tonio_: looks like a cold is on it's way. :(
<allee> Tonio_: hope you  feel better ;)
<Tonio_> yes, my problems are globally resolved
<Tonio_> thanks for keeping informed ;)
<Tonio_> I have a problem with 2 packages, I haven't been able to find the solution...
<Tonio_> I'm sure you know that by heart :)
<Tonio_> I have po a folder with several .po files and a .pot
<Tonio_> during the compilation, I get this :*
<Tonio_> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `k9copy.pot', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<Tonio_> according to what I understand, the pot file is not supposed to be compiled right ?
<allee> Tonio_: afair the pot files is an extract of I18N() in the sources.
<Tonio_> .po are supposed to
<Tonio_> allee: yes, but why on earth is it trying to compiling it ?
<allee> Tonio_: the .po files are the transalation of the .pot ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I know that
<Tonio_> the .pot is the "generic"
<Tonio_> and you use it to create the .po files is that correct ?
<Tonio_> allee: is the .pot supposed to be compiled ?
<allee> Tonio_: the translator (KDE svn or rosetta) create/update the .po
<allee> Tonio_: .pot is not compiled.  Usually it's create by a: make messages
<Tonio_> allee: so what about that error message ?
<Tonio_> make[3] : *** No rule to make target `k9copy.pot', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<allee> Tonio_: ubuntu add rules to create the .pot file in debian/rules.
<Tonio_> you mean ?
<Tonio_> I'm not talking about the patch for rosetta :)
<Tonio_> the packaged fails to compile with or without the patch
<allee> Tonio_: oh,  then it's really strange.  I've never seen a pkg yet that creates pot during builds
<Tonio_> I have 2 packages doing this....
<Tonio_> metamonitor and k9copy
<Tonio_> would you like to see one of those ?
<Tonio_> I've spent 2 weeks on the net searching for an explanation
<allee> Tonio_: yes.  I was just about to ask you this
<Tonio_> that make me crazy :)
<Tonio_> dcc ?
<Tonio_> better url
<allee> Tonio_: URL prefered I'm on a very slow line for the next 2 weeks
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> allee: email maybe, I can't upload there.... squid is too secured :)
<allee> ach@mpe.mpg.de
<Tonio_> I know , written everywhere on the net ^^
<Tonio_> allee: you should have it in 2 minutes
<Tonio_> allee: thanks for you everytime availability to help, really !
<allee> Tonio_: thx.   Lunch soon.  so maybe I need some time takes to answer
<Tonio_> and the real stupid thing is that the .pot already exists.... no need to extract it....
<Tonio_> allee: no problem, you help me, I'm not going to ask for a scheduled to 1PM answer ;)
<Tonio_> allee: don't waste time
<Tonio_> I just found
<Tonio_> DAMN, I spent  weeks searching
<Tonio_> 2 weeks
<Tonio_> I just have to discuss with you to find....
<Tonio_> ;)
<allee> heh,  download finshed right now, but ask right away
<Tonio_> I'm ashamed ;)
<allee> lol
<Tonio_> right, here is a real question
<Tonio_> when you patch mkefile.am file
<Tonio_> is the Makefile.in supposed to be regenerated automatically ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> cause I tried and generally it doesn't work, I have to patch both
<allee> Tonio_: then maintainermode is disabled
<Tonio_> is it better to enable it in a certain way or patching the .in file ?
<Tonio_> what would you suggest ?
<allee> Tonio_: lunch  I'll have a look at the patch and problem later
<allee> bbl
<Tonio_> have a good lunch :)
<allee> Tonio_: ping
<allee> Tonio_: po/Makefile.am has an entry k9copy.pot.  Remove it from .in and k9copy build
<allee> Tonio_: in rules you have a typo: s/src/k9copy.desktop/src/K9copy.desktop/
<allee> Tonio_: K9copy.desktop also misses Categories=  So it's not a correct desktop file for /usr/share/applications yet
<allee> Tonio_: I prefer to 'mv' desktop files in rules instead of using dh_install  (now you have two copies: in applications/kde and applnk/)
<allee> Tonio_: about: No rule to make target `k9copy.pot', needed by `all-am'.
<allee> Tonio_: I think listing k9copy.pot in po/Makefile* is wrong.  With or without rosattafication
<allee> Tonio_: easiest thing is remove k9copy.pot from Makefile.in.  (btw. removing it in Makefile.am rebuilds Makefile.in too)
<Tonio_> allee: yes I saw that
<Tonio_> allee: the problem is that when I tried to find the solution I did only patch the .am
<Tonio_> so now I patch the .am and .in
<Tonio_> then it works
<Tonio_> concerning the .desktop, that's not already patched ;)
<allee> Oh? When I changed Makefile.am here, the Makefile.in got rebuild
<Tonio_> allee:  ? strange ;)
<Tonio_> I wanted the package to build before patching the .desktop
<Tonio_> but I always do, don't mind ;)
<Tonio_> anyway, I was sure you would find in a few minutes ;)
* allee has a red face now
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> sad that your knowledge isn't downloadable in xml format for easy reusability :)
<allee> Tonio_: my knowledge contains to many typos to be valid xml
<Tonio_> allee: LOL ^^
<raphink> gniark
* raphink is getting crazy with keychain
<allee> I have to go out with the kids.  to much tempting snow.   bbl
<raphink> Tonio_: tu connais keychain ?
<Mez> Riddell-awa, ping
<allee> raphink: did you solve you keychain problems?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> found another way
<raphink> well still working on it
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-03
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Hobbsee> Mez: with katapult, is there a way to get the system tray icon again, once it's hidden, without going into the configuration file, and changing trayicon to equal true?
<Mez> Hobbsee alt+space ctrl C - configure katapult
<Mez> It's in there
<Riddell-awa> it's not obvious though, we need something the user can click on
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-04
<Mez> Riddell: welcome back and ping
<Riddell> Mez: thanks and pong
<Mez> Riddell: got the latest package of katapult to go up :D
<Riddell> Mez: ah yes, I'll take a look in a couple of minutes
<Mez> with a few fixes and stuff (it's going through into debian soon - I'm working with one of the kde team to get that sorted
<Mez> he's noticed quite a few things that arent in the revu package
<Mez> Hobbsee, did you get my answer about katapult earlier?
<Mez> Riddell: putting new version up to REVU
<allee> hi Mez
<allee> Just saw your mez-guest in pkg-kde on alioth. But I don't remember a commit from you.  what happened? ;)
<Mez> erm - I didnt know i'd been given access
<Mez> there was a reason for it :D lol
<allee> heh :)
<Mez> It was something to do with helping with some package or another that I'd provided patches for
<Mez> but they requested it but I never got told i had access
<allee> [Pkg-kde-commits]  rev 1645 - scripts/svn-hooks Date: 2005-09-01 22:43:10 +0000 (Thu, 01 Sep 2005)
<allee> Add mez-guest as a kde-extras committer.
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> there was something in there lol
<allee> Mez: so consider yourself as officially informed ;)
<Mez> allee: now I gotta remmeber what it was for :D
* allee does some archeology in list archives ..
<allee> Mez: ahh libkexif: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2005-August/000318.html
<Mez> I just remember it being that we'd made changes in ubuntu so they wanted to give us access :D
<Mez> ah yes :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I'd made a few changes to fix lil things lol - mainly rebuilds to get the damn thing to be nice
<Mez> lol
<Riddell> Mez: is katapult ready for me to look at?
<Mez> Riddell: er yeah - though I cant get it up to revu atm - lemme upload it to my server
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/katapult/
<Mez> Riddell: there it is ^^
<Mez> Riddell: uploading to revu now aswell :d
<Riddell> Mez: what's the reason for a snapshot just now?
<Mez> Riddell: because theres been a few bugfixes - it has the new icon - and It's more stable ...
<Riddell> groovy
<Mez> plus - the simple fact it distributes something in the current package that it not under GPL :D
<Mez> :-"
<Mez> which NONE of us noticed
<Riddell> Mez: oh?  what's that?
<Mez> the doc/ folder
<Mez> lol
<Mez> it was an example thing
<Mez> but theres some issue with it according to debian
<Mez> so i removed it :D
<Mez> :P
<Mez> Riddell: basically this is the last snapshot before we actually release 0.3 I believe
<Mez> of course - I'm gonna wait for Bastian to be back
<Mez> but - it's pretty much done :D
<crimsun> oh, the G FDL issue?
<Mez> crimsun, yeah :D
<Mez> :-"
<Mez> I dont know how none of us noticed that
<Mez> plus we're using JRe's doc stuff anyways - the doc/ folder isnt used :D
<Riddell> Mez: FDL is fine for Kubuntu, although it's not clear what copyright licence that template is under, seems to be free for all
<Mez> Riddell, IT doesnt matter anyways - it's gone now :D
<Riddell> yep
<Mez> any problems with the package (I've been caught out on sooo many lil things lol!)
<Mez> btw - why did you add the B-D on automake1.9 ?
<Riddell> dunno, it needed it
<Mez> doesnt anymore :P
<Mez> nor autotools-dev
<crimsun> even on amd64?
<crimsun> in the past that's where most of them have ftbfs
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/katapult/0.3-0ubuntu1/  yeah, failed on 64 bit without it
<Riddell> Mez: we still need kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff
<Mez> why - isnt it in the source now ?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be, and it probably shouldn't be since admin/ is just taken from KDE
<Mez> I thought it was o_o
<Riddell> we should have katapult auto-launch instead of relying on ksmserver.  I think that's just a line in the .desktop file
<Mez> yeah but if people dont want it ?
<Mez> I mean - did you look at that bug?
<Riddell> I remembera bug on the issue
<Mez> but yeah
<Mez> i closed it
<Riddell> if people don't want it it doesn't get in the way
<Mez> people dont neccessarily want it there
<Mez> and seeing as alt+space overrieskmail shortcuts :D
<Hobbsee> with the latest version of katapult, is there a way to get the system tray icon again, once it's hidden, without going into the configuration file, and changing trayicon to equal true?
<Mez> then if people dont want it they can easily get rid of it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: control-space control-c
<Mez> Hobbsee, alt+space - ctrl+c configure katapult -> show icon in systray
<Mez> Riddell - i think it should be how it is
<Mez> turned on by default but not forced
<Hobbsee> ah...i see...
<Hobbsee> Mez was right
<Hobbsee> cool :) - i just edited the config file last night when i wanted to get at the system tray icon...
<Hobbsee> much quicker this way
<Mez> lol
<Mez> Riddell - I'll readd that patch though 
<Mez> though i'm not too sure if it'll cause problems 
<Mez> it did before
<Mez> wouldnt patch
<Riddell> Mez: I already have
<Mez> oh, ok :D
<Mez> you're gonna do it that way :D
<Mez> lol :D
* Mez hasnt recieved katie output in months :D
<Mez> Riddell: after this any chance of you helping me out with a package
<Mez> I seriously have no idea why it's not working but dh_install is being a *****
<Riddell> Mez: changing version no to katapult-0.3baz20051226 so 0.3.0 is greater
<Mez> Riddell: the package will be released as 0.3.1 I believe :D
<Mez> but tis up to you
* seth_k|lappy reads up the IRC log and sees dozens of :D emoticons
<seth_k|lappy> my eyes
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: better than :'( ones though
* Mez :Ds at seth_k|lappy 
* seth_k|lappy filters all lines from Mez containing *:D*
* seth_k|lappy does not hear from Mez again in the next 10 years
<Mez> lol
* Mez switches to :P
<Mez> hows things seth ?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> just working on PHP stuff
<Mez> Riddell: you might know who i can talk to about this: dcop kicker MenuManager doesnt seem to have anything
<Mez> it's annoying cause we could use that for katapult if it did
<Riddell> Mez: what should it do?
<Mez> it should exist :D
<Mez> it lists it as an export in dcop kicker
<Mez> but i'm guessing in there should be functions to manage the kmenu via dcop
<Riddell> aseigo would be the chap to know
<Riddell> he's not on IRC just now
<Mez> darn
<crimsun_> Riddell: ping
<jjesse> allee: are you still using qemu?  did you get networking enabled and working?
<Riddell> sean@inwords.co.za has been removed from kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> no more froud I guess
<jjesse> Riddell: haven't seen him since his last disagreement w/ the doc-team
<Tm_T> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> hi Tm_T 
<Mez> Riddell, do you know if muszilla is on IRC ? (and whats his nick)
<Riddell> Mez: who is he?
<Mez> Riddell: Andreas Muesgiller
<Mez> the guy who does kzenexplorer etc
<Riddell> Mez: not sure I'm afraid
<Mez> fair enough :D
<Mez> Riddell, any more changes needed for katapult?
<Riddell> Mez: katapult is uploaded
<Tm_T> hmh, I'm trying to compile kicker, but its whining something about missing /usr/lib/libXft.la and I can't find it
<Mez> Riddell: ah - I didnt see anything in dapper-changes
<Riddell> Mez: you should have got katie output too
<Riddell> Tm_T: in libxft-dev
<Mez> Riddell: you upped it in my name?
<Mez> I didnt get katie output
<Riddell> Tm_T: although if it's been scrapped you'll need to recompile everything that references it, grep libXft.la /usr/lib/*la
<Riddell> Maintainer: Martin Meredith <mez@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> Changed-By: Martin Meredith <mez@ubuntu.com>
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> It's uploaded 
<Mez> weird
<Mez> but no katie/dapper-changes output
<Riddell> it was in dapper-changes
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> hmm
* Mez goes and looks at mailman
<Mez> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2005-December/003848.html
<Mez> I dont think I'm getting any email to my ubuntu.com email
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh great
<Tm_T> Riddell: I do have libxft-dev installed, but no libXft.la
<Riddell> Tm_T: look at the changelog
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok
<Tm_T> this one is interesting: locate: fatal error: set_path_head: path_head len <= 0: 0
<Tm_T> :p
<Mez> Riddell, ping
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-05
<pef> hello
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Tm_T> Riddell: aah, I just recompiled kicker from scratch, no problem anymore :) stupid me
* Tm_T shame
<Mez> Tm_T, ping
<Tm_T> Mez: pong
<Mez> Tm_T, if you recompiled kicker from scratch  -can you tell me what this command returns?
<Mez> dcop kicker MenuManager
<Tm_T> object 'MenuManager' in application 'kicker' not accessible
<Tm_T> :)
<Mez> darn
<Tm_T> current svn 3.5 branch
<Tm_T> with some modifications of mine
<Mez> :(
<Tm_T> if I manage to finish those, we might soon have the ultimateclock applet ;)
<Mez> lol
* Tm_T is trying to add "user defined format" to time and date
<Tm_T> actually only date
<freeflying_> Happy new year all
<allee> freeflying_: already 2006 for you ;)
<freeflying_> allee:  about 50 minutes left
<raphink> hi freeflying 
<raphink> happy new year to you
<raphink> still 8 hours here
<raphink> almost
<freeflying_> raphink: happy new year to you too
<raphink> (in 8 hours for me)
<freeflying_> raphink:  I'll be in new year ahead of you all  :)
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> :)
<raphink> so you can tell us what it looks like ;)
<freeflying_> wonderful 
<freeflying_> hmmm
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Have a Great Hogmanay Kubuntu! | Flight 2 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<Lathiat> freeflying_: ah you in the same timezone as me?
<Lathiat> Sat Dec 31 23:36:05 WST 2005
<freeflying_> Lathiat: y
<Riddell> well still 8 hours 20 minutes for me, I'm off to join the party, hae a guid ane
<freeflying_> Riddell: party ? great
<freeflying_> Now we are in 2006 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-06
<Riddell> anyone tried kpowersave?
<raphink> Riddell: did I understand there was an equivalent to update-notifier being developped for kubuntu ?
<raphink> well I did understand that but I'm not sure it's right ;)
<Riddell> raphink: mornfall is working on it
<raphink> how is it called?
<Riddell> although we're still waiting to hear if he'll get a bounty for it so no guarantees yet
<raphink> (Happy New Year 2006 btw)
<raphink> hmmm ic
<Riddell> not sure if it has a name yet
<raphink> is he porting update-notifier or devloping from scratch?
<Riddell> developing from scratch I think, update-notifier is all of about 4 classes
<Riddell> look at ept/adept in KDE's SVN playground/admin module, there may be code in there
<raphink> hmm ok
<Riddell> happy new year :)
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> do you have any idea when next CC is to be?
<Riddell> nope, check the calendar
<raphink> it's not in the calendar yet
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> so I'll wait
<raphink> theorically it should be on the 3rd
<raphink> but it doesn't seem it's going to be
<raphink> ;)
<jpatrick> Happy New Year allee 
<allee> jpatrick: thx. Same to you!!
<allee> jpatrick: everyone recovered? Or are some members still missing in action? ;)
<jpatrick> Not sure...
<jpatrick> I've had nothing to drink...
<jpatrick> due to unavoidable thingies
<allee> jpatrick: heh, no alcohol here for years.  Once can survive
<jpatrick> allee: I think I have to wait 3 more years for alcohol...
<allee> jpatrick: btw. arn't you involved in docs?
<jpatrick> allee: Nope
<jpatrick> I tried to get involed...
<jpatrick> except for KubuntuPackagingGuide
<allee> ah, I've some TODO for this.  Sigh.
<jpatrick> wow a kubuntu-i18n spec
<Riddell> do we know philscite?  wanting to join kubuntu-team
<Tm_T> hmm, can't remember seen that ever
<Riddell> turns out to be the philipine school of it
<Riddell> which would be cool to have them as users
<Riddell> a
<Riddell> alas launchpad doesn't want to work for approving or declining members just now
<Tm_T> hmm, if there's no reason not to allow, bring him in :)
<Tm_T> him/her/them
<Tm_T> whatever
<Riddell> well I'm trying to keep kubuntu-team as a list of people who actually are kubuntu developers
<Riddell> so random people I decline with a note saying please say hi to us first
<Tm_T> heh
<jjesse> so where do i fit into kubuntu-team :P
<Riddell> jjesse: you're on the team!
<Tm_T> hmm, jingle voice support on kopete... almost ok, crashes if I accept audio =)
<Tm_T> (haven't tried myself yet)
<jjesse> just being difficult "Riddlel: well I'm trying to keep kubuntu-team as a list of people who actually are kubuntu developers"
<Tm_T> I hope I'm not that list... I don't wanna die yet! :O
<Tm_T> hmm, no hitlist?
<Riddell> jjesse: and you are!
<Riddell> where developer means anyone who's done anything to help
<jjesse> grin thanks :) 
<Tm_T> mez o/
<Riddell> anyone want to package kflickr
<Riddell> upstream already has a package
<Tm_T> I don't think I'm sharp enough atm to do it
<Riddell> http://www.destination-linux.org/kflickr/index.php?path=0.5/
<Riddell> just needs checked for sanity I guess
<seth_k|lappy> I'm on it, Riddell 
<seth_k|lappy> should I keep it native, or break out debian/
<allee> seth_k|lappy: there nothing that stops you to create a orig.tar.  IMHO do it
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: use whatever the upstream tar has
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, okay. It's a native package, so I'll just make sure it builds and then REVU it
<Riddell> cool
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-07
<Tm_T> allright, good night and keep up the good work :) ->
<Riddell> sealne: how's the wheelchair accessibility at strathclyde?
<sealne> didn't i mention that? fully accessable
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, added a build-dep and now it builds fine. Should I put myself in as the maintainer for kicks and giggles?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: can do
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1354
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: it needs a .orig
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: also remove CVS directories from the .orig
<seth_k|lappy> okay, wasn't sure if I should so as to stick close to upstream
<seth_k|lappy> will do now and reupload in a sec
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: hang on, few other comments
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1354
<seth_k|lappy> alright, thanks :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, so you want a non-native package? .orig and diff?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: yes, non-native
<Riddell> it might be native to him but it isn't to us
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1354  another comment
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: but you can keep the debian directory in the .orig or .diff whichever you perfer
<Riddell> assuming the original source has a debian/ directory
<seth_k|lappy> it does
<seth_k|lappy> if I'm going to maintain it though, I'd just as soon break it out now
<seth_k|lappy> so I'll re-do with .orig and diff and have it up in a sec
<Riddell> groovy
<seth_k|lappy> I think I'll go ahead and make it -0 as well; he's making a native package with Debian revision numbers, that's kinda an oxymoron
<Riddell> yes, well noticed
<Riddell> going out for a jog, will revu when I get back if it's uploaded
<raphink> happy new year seth_k|lappy 
<seth_k|lappy> you too, raphink :)
<seth_k|lappy> do you have any resolutions ;)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> find a job
<raphink> :s
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<raphink> and it's not that easy 
<raphink> to try to find what I could do
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> not that I have no skill
<raphink> but I don't want to do any job
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> lately i'm thinking if I could work a linux teacher
<raphink> like teaching the basic use of linux systems in companies
<raphink> what kind of level/skills do you think that requires?
<seth_k|lappy> better communication skills than Linux skills
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> well I've focused on pedagogy lately
<raphink> and i'm aiming to create a new method to teach computer sciences
<raphink> using what I have learned in pedagagy
<raphink> pedagogy
<raphink> that was not, as far as I know, used for computer sciences so far
<raphink> so let's say I've got the communication and teaching skills
<raphink> I'm more wondering about the linux skills ;)
<raphink> what do you think seth_k|lappy ?
<seth_k|lappy> I think that you don't need very advanced Linux skills to teach the basics found in a workplace
<seth_k|lappy> word processing, faxing, printing, e-mail
<raphink> I'm aiming to teach more
<raphink> although that all depends what they want me to teach, of course
<raphink> but I'd like to go as far as understanding the file system 
<raphink> and the relation between it and partitions
<raphink> and stuff like that
<seth_k|lappy> whew
<raphink> and I want to work on a new way to teach these concepts
<raphink> I've begun to work on it today
<raphink> focusing on the filesystem and partitions so far
<raphink> but I hope to go deeper into other stuff
<raphink> network and so on
<raphink> seth_k|lappy: i've done that today : http://r.pinson.free.fr/travail/systeme_fichier.jpg
<raphink> it's just a mockup
<raphink> and I'm not very happy with it
<raphink> I got to the point that their are actually two concepts that are often confused
<raphink> the hard drive, divised in partitions, which is a rather spacial concept
<raphink> and the filesystem, on which partitions are mounted, which is a rather temporal concept, since you go from a dir to another to browse it
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> ;)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, all done when you get back
<raphink> brave workers around :)
<raphink> making dapper a more exciting perspective everyday :)
<Riddell> raphink: read the FHS to learn about the filesystem
<raphink> FHS?
<raphink> Riddell: actually I most want to teach it
<Riddell> file heirarchy standard
<raphink> find a way to teach the concept to noobs in companies
<Riddell> mm, yes, it's not always easy
<raphink> yes
<raphink> that's why I want to apply my knowledge in pedagogy
<raphink> and try to understand as best as possible the concept of filesystem
<raphink> to focus on the concept 
<Riddell> it really annoyed me how they added /srv recently, you'd thing they would understand that 3 letter abbreviations are not a good idea
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> what is /srv for?
<Riddell> server files, i.e. what apache or ftp server gives out
* Riddell reads http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedagogy
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> I study an innovative pedagogy
<raphink> which is yet almost only taught in French speaking countries
<raphink> because it's hard to translate (if possible)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1357  1 issue still
<seth_k|lappy> bah :)
* seth_k|lappy looks
<Riddell> also I've no idea what the debiandirs file is for
<seth_k|lappy> hum, Riddell, he had it under version 1 methinks
<seth_k|lappy> not version 2
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: could you add the homepage to the description in debian/control while we're being perfectionists :)
<seth_k|lappy> sure thing :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: everything I've seen says version 2
<Riddell> I've never seen anything that uses GPL 1
<seth_k|lappy> alrighty
<raphink> Riddell: could you advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1310 again please?
<Riddell> raphink: what's changed?
<raphink> GPL-2 is from 1991 or so I think
<raphink> so hardly any program is under -1
<raphink> not much Riddell 
<Riddell> yep, predates even Linux
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=1000&upid2=1310
<raphink> added a patch for the desktop file
<raphink> and one of the pot file
<raphink> removed files left after debuild && debuild -S -sa
<raphink> and that's about it
<Riddell> raphink: why the need for make -f Makefile.cvs ?
<raphink> because i remove some files in clean: that need to be regenerated 
<seth_k|lappy> uploading again, Riddell, it'll take a couple minutes to process it
<raphink> :s
<raphink> since some files are modified by the build and have to be cleaned in clean:
<Riddell> raphink: groovy, advocated
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> ty
<Riddell> wonder where pef has gone to, he was a good revu'er
<raphink> vacation maybe ;)
<seth_k|lappy> new upload is active on REVU, Riddell. 1 -> 2 && +Homepage
<Riddell> it would be really good if we could reach a critical mass of kubuntu MOTU for revuing
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: gah, nooo!
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ah?
<Riddell> should be /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL not /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<seth_k|lappy> ahhhh
<Riddell> since it's GPL 2 or later
<raphink> Riddell: the more kubuntu members, the more kubuntu MOTUs I guess ;)
<Riddell> and /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL is a symlink which will get updated when GPL 3 comes out
<seth_k|lappy> ohhhh
<seth_k|lappy> slomo had me change that in the kmobiletools package
<seth_k|lappy> and I've always done it since :S
<seth_k|lappy> sorry
<Riddell> did he?
<seth_k|lappy> once more...
<raphink> Riddell: do you have a reference about this  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL thingy ?
<raphink> cause we had a talk about it with slomo last time
<raphink> and although it seems very logical to me
<raphink> i haven't gotten any 'standard' reference to it
<raphink> maybe in policy
<Riddell> raphink: no I don't, maybe we should being it up at the next motu meeting
<raphink> I had to change it in one of my packages, too
<raphink> so it'd be good to check and have a reference to quote
* raphink goes to check in policy
<seth_k|lappy> so should I change it, or not :) it's ready to upload again if so
<raphink> try to call me if you don't see me back in 1 hour
<raphink> that means i'm lost in policy
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: yeah upload, we can change it again if I'm wrong
* raphink fears policy
<seth_k|lappy> uploading...
<raphink>  Every package must be accompanied by a verbatim copy of its copyright and distribution license in the file /usr/share/doc/package/copyright. This file must neither be compressed nor be a symbolic link.
<raphink> Policy 12.5
<raphink> that is interesting enough
<raphink>  Packages distributed under the UCB BSD license, the Artistic license, the GNU GPL, and the GNU LGPL should refer to the files /usr/share/common-licenses/BSD, /usr/share/common-licenses/Artistic, /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL, and /usr/share/common-licenses/LGPL respectively, rather than quoting them in the copyright file.
<seth_k|lappy> I think Riddell gets full marks on that one ;)
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> although i'm still searching for stuff on GPL-2 file
<raphink> va falloir envoyer un mail  RMS ;)
<raphink> grml
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, new upload processed
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: advocated!
<raphink> I'd just say that when searching on google
<raphink>  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL gives about 136000 results
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: please track down someone else to advocate and I'll upload
<raphink> while  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 gives only about 10500
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, will do
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> I'm off to bed
<seth_k|lappy> night
<raphink> although almost no app is licensed under -1
<raphink> and policy doesn't talk about  /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<raphink> so +1 for Riddell 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> although it'd be nice to get it to next MOTU meeting as Riddell said :)
<Riddell> no MOTU meeting scheduled that I can see
<raphink> yes :s
<raphink> maybe we can add it to the agenda
<raphink> so whenever there's a meeting it can be talked about 
<raphink> is there an agenda actually?
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMeeting
<raphink> I'll add it :)
<raphink> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUMeeting
<Riddell> groovy
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ok I'm off to bed :)
<raphink> ++
<seth_k|lappy> night raphink|sleep 
<raphink|sleep> night seth_k|lappy 
<seth_k|lappy> btw Riddell, I did the manpage for the bonus points, do I have enough to get a pony yet? :P
<Riddell> free horse to whoever packages polyester widget style first :)
* Riddell beds
* raphink|sleep wonders where he would put a free horse in his 35m flat
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, want a free pony?
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: a free pony?  could be fun - but my kangaroo would get jealous...
<Tm_T> it's goat
<seth_k|lappy> R iddell> free horse to whoever packages polyester widget style first :)
<seth_k|lappy> the pony could be yours!
<Hobbsee> ah right!
<Hobbsee> looks nice
<lamont> you need to install kdelibs first.
<lamont> If you did install kdelibs, then the Qt version that is picked up by
<lamont> this configure is not the same version you used to compile kdelibs.
<lamont> The Qt Plugin installed by kdelibs is *ONLY* loadable if it is the
<lamont> _same Qt version_, compiled with the _same compiler_ and the same Qt
<lamont> configuration settings.
<lamont> sigh
* lamont wonders if anyone cares enough to figure out why hppa is mad at kdeedu...
<Tm_T> ?
<mornfall> !
<Riddell> that'll be qt's buildkey again
<Riddell> ../../../kig/modes/../objects/../misc/object_hierarchy.h:31:   instantiated from here
<Riddell> /usr/lib/gcc/hppa-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../../include/c++/4.0.3/bits/basic_string.h:278: warning: cast from 'char*' to 'std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep*' increases required alignment of target type
<Tm_T> yrrrh, laggy ssh :(
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: pong
<seth_k|lappy> ah good, you're here
<seth_k|lappy> elmo bounced kflickr back because of arch=i386 instead of =any, but I don't have ppc or 64 to test on. Can you test those for me before I change the field?
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: unless there's a good reason for it not to work on an architecture just assume it does
<Riddell> very few KDE programs have anything architecture specific in them
<seth_k|lappy> alright
<seth_k|lappy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1365
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: uploading
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, would you mind leaving my e-mail on it so I can get the katie output?
<seth_k|lappy> I'd rather have elmo yell at me if it bounces again so I don't have to come hunt down what's wrong
<Riddell> ok, although that always seems to go wrong when I do that
<seth_k|lappy> thanks, I appreciate it
<Riddell> uploaded
<Riddell> sebas: what's the difference between "import qt" and "from qt import *" in python?
<seth_k|lappy> thanks very much, Riddell. seems to have gone through okay... and I appreciate being able to see the katie output
<Riddell> I wish katie would output to the person who signed it as well as the changed-by
<jpatrick> Riddell: new kmymoney2: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1350
<jpatrick> oh dear
<Riddell> jpatrick: libaqbanking0-dev still won't install
<jpatrick> okay that's another oh dear
<Riddell> which is caused by some x thingy not working
<jpatrick> libaqbanking0c2 ?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'll contact upstream with the updated package and the comment about using XDG menus after it hits the archive
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: great
<Riddell> jpatrick: it needs to do a libstdc++ transition but can't because of some X thingy not working
<jpatrick> Riddell: another one? (you did one last month)
<Riddell> same one as last month
<Riddell> c2 -> c2a
<jpatrick> Riddell: btw I've closed a few bugs in LP such as: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/yakuake/+bug/3209
<Riddell> xvfb-run is the problem
<Riddell> hmm, seems to be working now, might give libaqbanking0-dev another shot
<seth_k|lappy> um jpatrick... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/yakuake/+bug/3209 isn't fixed. We need to either patch the default accesskey, or provide a readme
<seth_k|lappy> telling the reporter a workaround is *not* the same as fixing the bug
<jpatrick> ah right
<seth_k|lappy> plus, he can't open yaKuake to perform your workaround
<seth_k|lappy> since F12 is already bound
<jpatrick> He might be able to use DCOP
<Riddell> it's a tricky one, not sure what the correct solution is for that
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, why in the world is F12 right-click anyways? that's sort of a weird key to choose
<seth_k|lappy> why not make it something like they're used to... Apple + Command + Shift + Ctrl + 3 + A
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<Riddell> I used right control and right meta key when I had a mac
<seth_k|lappy> So should the bug really be re-filed about changing the default right-click key, instead of the default yaKuake key? :/
<Riddell> you could argue that but whatever key was chosen for that would probably clash with something, and whatever key yakuake has will probably clash with something too
<sebas> Riddell: Namespacing, after import "qt', you have to refer to classes as "qt.QWidget()", after "from qt import *" you can do "QWidget()"
<Riddell> aah, thanks sebas 
<sebas> Riddell: And in case you didn't see it, I fixed guidance on dapper.
<Riddell> sebas: yeah, I uploaded that thanks
<sebas> The problem wasn't pykde indeed.
<Riddell> it was your sloppy coding :)
<sebas> Did you upload current svn, or just with that patch added?
<Riddell> just the patch
<sebas> Simon's, actually :)
<sebas> We could do another code drop into dapper before the release, I think current svn is in pretty good shape, but I'm planning more usability work.
* _Sime is working feverishly on dualhead in guidance.
<sebas> And displayconfig is supposed to be release quality before dapper release also.
<Riddell> so I should upload an svn snapshot nowish?
<sebas> Yeah, you could do.
<sebas> I think it shouldn't be broken :)
<Riddell> and have displayconfig enabled?
<_Sime> I've also been thinking about what we can do about hardware changes at boot time. (i.e. replacing gfx cards)
<sebas> Wider testing would be good, so we can get feedback.
<_Sime> displayconfig should be working ok in svn.
<sebas> displayconfig is only betting better I think.
<Riddell> hello macgyver2 
<Riddell> I wonder if guidance still counts as upstream or not
<macgyver2> hello
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, elmo took it that time :)
<sebas> Riddell: upstream where?
<sebas> Or "upstream in what context"?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: ooh, that was fast, groovy
<Riddell> sebas: in the context of upstream version freeze
<sebas> Riddell: It's only fixes ;-)
<Riddell> that's one way to get changes in :)
<sebas> Right :)
<sebas> We *could* also use branches, but since we don't do bugs, only resolve them, it'd be useless anyway ;-)
* sebas 's afk again.
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: libaqbanking is good so I'll upload that and kmymoney
<Riddell> also needed libofx rebuilt
<Riddell> sorry, should have been to jp
<Riddell> jpatrick
<Riddell> who isn't here, ah well :)(
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney2/+bug/5194 << \sh said he was doing a merge, is that old info?
<Riddell> he'll have to be quick since I'm about to upload this one that jpatrick merged
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ah, 12/27, never mind
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, quick question if you're there
<Riddell> yo
<seth_k|lappy> do I call polyester "kde-style-polyester", or just "polyester"
<Riddell> kde-style-polyester
<Riddell> else it's pollutin the namespace too much, and inconsistent with other styles
<seth_k|lappy> okay... because lipstik is called "lipstik", but appears as "kde-style-lipstik"
<seth_k|lappy> so wasn't sure if there was some voodoo going on there
<Riddell> oh you can keep the source package as polyester if you want, or change it however you prefer
<seth_k|lappy> what's canonical?
<Riddell> it's the company that sponsors ubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> NOOOOO
<seth_k|lappy> i mean
<Riddell> :)
<seth_k|lappy> what is the canonical way
<seth_k|lappy> I should've realized how dumb that sounded
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<Riddell> I don't know, look at how existing ones do it and see what's most popular
<seth_k|lappy> alright
<Riddell> there was some discussions about how to name window styles recently, I don't think they're done consistently
<mornfall> wibble
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm?
<mornfall> just wibble
<Riddell> hugs
<mornfall> pong without ping
<mornfall> what's up
<mornfall> hmm, a bit late but still: happy new year :-)
<Riddell> happy new year :)
* mornfall is trying to guess what are the chances he'll get things done roughly on schedule
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, lipstik has source "lipstik" and binary "kde-style-lipstik"; I do it that way, seems safe
<Riddell> ok
<jjesse> just a random fyi but here in michigan in the united states it is thundering and lightning.... first thunderstorm i've ever known in mi in jan
<Riddell> _Sime: I get an error on displayconfirg when running it through kcmshell
<Riddell>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ScanPCI.py", line 135, in _resolveDevicesWithLdetect
<Riddell>     fhandle = open(os.path.join(self.data_file_dir,"pcitable"),"r")
<Riddell> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: 'pcitable'
<_Sime> Riddell: is pcitable installed in /usr/share/apps/guidance?
<_Sime> Riddell: does it work outside kcmshell?
<Riddell> yes and yes
<apokryphos> Riddell: what's the procedure, again, for building packs simply on a different arch? Could get someone to just use their ppc to get 3.5 packs
<_Sime> Riddell: I'll add that bug to my mental TODO list. Looks like it is broken in kcmshell...
<Riddell> apokryphos: amu made some 3.5 packages I think
<apokryphos> Riddell: oh? They gonna go in the repo soon?
<apokryphos> (what was the procedure (if you don't mind), just for reference)
<Riddell> apokryphos: need to ask amu
<Riddell> apokryphos: which procedure?
<apokryphos> Riddell: for building packs simply on a different arch. In deboostrap chroot you just need to get the source, and remove the debian/ is it? 
<apokryphos> and end up with debuild some time at the end 8)
<Riddell> put the deb-src in source.list
* apokryphos nods
<Riddell> apt-get source foo; cd foo-<tab>; debuild
<apokryphos> I remember it being short; thanks.
<Riddell> jjesse: I never knew you were in the US
<Riddell> wonder why not
* mornfall frowns
<mornfall> Riddell: don't you know if sources.list.d is going to be used by default on dapper?
<mornfall> or someone
<jjesse> Riddell: yup all my life :)
<Riddell> mornfall: that would mean debian-installer writing to sources.list.d I presume?
<Riddell> or (k)ubuntu-express
<mornfall> Riddell: no idea
<Riddell> or is it something that apt needs to have enabled?
<mornfall> nah, it should just work out of the box
<mornfall> question is, what will the default config be like
<mornfall> last thing i want to do is support sources.list.d
<Riddell> I'll ask kamion
<mornfall> i am completely clueless as how a gui for editing such a beast should look like
<Riddell> mornfall: seen the synaptic sources editor?
<Riddell> it's a bit abstracted from sources.list
<mornfall> which synaptic version?
<Riddell> mornfall: breezy
<Riddell> _Sime: fix in
<jjesse> Riddell: tomorrow when i get to work and have a better connection i'll upload more changes to the release notes
<Riddell> jjesse: awooga
<Riddell> jjesse: you should be able to add that we have a new displayconfig X setup module in system settings
<jjesse> Riddell: i went through your suggestions that we talked about before i left on christmas break
<jjesse> and have made them
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> mornfall..
<Riddell> 23:03 < Kamion> Riddell: just sources.list unless somebody gives me a good reason otherwise beyond "it's there" :-)
<Riddell> 23:03 < Kamion> I prefer to leave sources.list.d for other packages and admin customisation
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-08
<mornfall> Riddell: sounds fair
<mornfall> let me check latest debian synaptic sources editor
<mornfall> (trying to write commit log for a week worth of java hacking in parallel)
<mornfall> hmm, 2 main differences between adept and synaptic
<mornfall> hm, 3
<mornfall> checkboxes (which i will probably add since they are more obvious)
<Riddell> right click to enable is hard to find
<mornfall> buttons to move lines around instead of drag&drop
<mornfall> and repository split input
<mornfall> in synaptic, it is somewhat not obvious how to change existing line
<mornfall> have to select a different line to see the effect of your edits
<mornfall> i like in-place editing more... on the other hand, may be again hard to discover
<Riddell> doesn't synaptic have tickboxes for saying "source packages on this one please" and "security updates" etc
<mornfall> not the version i have
<mornfall> 0.57.5
<Riddell> amu: can you confirm http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10193
<mornfall> good night
<seth_k|lappy> Bah, Riddell, where do I set includes for a package. I'm getting the same-ish error I got with a couple other KDE packages:
<seth_k|lappy> /usr/share/qt3/bin/moc configdialog.h -o configdialog.moc
<seth_k|lappy> moc: configdialog.h: No such file
<seth_k|lappy> yet configdialog.h exists in the source tree, just in a different directory that isn't included
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: ah, it's broken for builddir!=sourcedir
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: you need to fix Makefile.am
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'll look at that patch you posted for kommander and hopefully that'll help me figure out what to fix :)
<seth_k|lappy> is there a quick tip you can give on what to look for?
<seth_k|lappy> ah, this looks pretty easy to fix
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: I'd have to look at the patch again to work it out :)
<Riddell> it needs some variable added to the Makefile.am
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: and make -f Makefile.cvs run again of course
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: did you get it working?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ahhhhhhh... worked and worked trying to figure it out, but to no avail. It seems like it's not a builddir != sourcedir problem, because I have the same issue when building directly from the sourcedir. http://seth.pastebin.com/488266 for when you awaken :)
<sealne> is there a simple way to rebuild the breezy cd so that it has stuff from updates?
<sealne> however the main thing i'm wanting to do is change the mirror used to a local one
<sealne> partly to get around the annoying timeouts as we are behind a non transparent web proxy
<sealne> so that i don't have to explain local complications to the class installing breezy
<sealne> am i needing to rebuild one of the base packages to change the mirror list?
<sealne> apt-setup-udeb?
<sealne> Mirrors.masterlist.ubuntu in base-config probably?
<sealne> altho apt-setup appears to have hard coded where ubuntu-security is hmm
<viviersf> Riddell : PING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mez> viviersf, I guess Riddell is asleep - sup?
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> im using kde 3.5 on impi 
<viviersf> cos i think its much better
<viviersf> so i came back from leave
<viviersf> did a dist-upgrade
<viviersf> now when i install impi to the hdd
<viviersf> something weird is going on with kdm 
<viviersf> you know of any problems ?
<Mez> depends on what "something weird"
<Mez> is
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> thats what im trying to figure out
<viviersf> exactly what is going on
<viviersf> gimme couple mins
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> best wishes
<Riddell> sigh
<Riddell> viviersf needs to work past the morning if he's to be awake at the same time as me
<Tonio_> hi Riddell, best whishes
<freeflying_> Riddell: how about dapper install cd now ?
<Riddell> freeflying_: I don't know, I'm just about to try it out, ask me again in a couple of hours
<Riddell> happy new year Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for starting the year with a bad news, but I was searching for wlassistant in dapper and couldn't find it...
<Tonio_> Siretart uploaded id one month ago
<Tonio_> do you have access to see what happened or may I ask to elmo like for pwmanager ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't see it anywhere, ask siretart and if he doesn't know ask elmo, and if elmo doesn't know or get back to you ask me to upload it again
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, thanks :)
<Riddell> JRe: fancy changing kded's mediamanager into a general hal watcher?
<Riddell> JRe: gnome is getting cool stuff like printer plugin clever bits
<Tonio_> ho Riddelln I just saw it, thanks for the approval in the kubuntu-team launchpad group :)
<Riddell> thanks for joining
<Riddell> launchpad made me fight to be able to approve, but I managed
<Tonio_> pleasure
<Tonio_> I'll start the animated icon for adept this week, as mornfall asked
* mornfall forgot
<Tonio_> hi mornfall, happy new year
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Have you ever seen the CCux-Linux installer?
<Riddell> KabelKasper: nope, what is it?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Maybe it can help in developing the GUI of KubuntuExpress
<KabelKasper> http://ccux-linux.de/site/index.php?module=pagesetter&func=viewpub&tid=1&pid=4
<KabelKasper> Riddell: I like it ;)
<Riddell> KabelKasper: any idea what it's written in?
<KabelKasper> No idea, I just saw it
<Riddell> freeflying_: you'll be pleased to know todays install CD works wonderfully
<freeflying_> Riddell: hmm , well 
<_rockie> Riddell: scim-qtimmm still can not be compiled 
<Riddell> _Sime: displayconfig is giving me a problem http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/488640
<Riddell> on startup
<Riddell> freeflying: where is it?  what's the problem?
<freeflying> Riddell: can not find headerfiles 
<freeflying> Riddell: will have a look here http://everybody.good-day.net/~ikuya/kubuntu/5.10/ .
<freeflying> Riddell: the guy of ubuntu-ja team have patched QT under breezy . and make scim-qtimm compiked cerrrectly
<Riddell> hmm, don't support he wants to do the same for dapper? :)
<Riddell> we should get him on IRC
<Riddell> I'm busy just now but I'll try and take a look at it later
<freeflying_> Riddell: he will not works on that for dapper 
<raphink> wb freeflying_ 
<freeflying> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> _Sime: is pykdeextensions in SVN yet?
<sebas> Not that I know.
<Riddell> I've spotted a problem or two is all :)
<sebas> What kind of problem?
<Riddell> the sample app doesn't import kfile
<Riddell> and gives the wrong arguments to KFileDialog
<Riddell> and the configuration dialogue doesn't work
<sebas> Ah, the second one might be a problem with newer pykde, I guess?
<sebas> KFileDialog( ... and then try to change None to "", if there's one in it.
<Riddell> yes, I did that
<Riddell> actuallyt is had KFileDialog(None, One...
<Riddell> but there's not such variable as One, don't know what that's ment to be
<sebas> Hm, I can have a look at it.
<sebas> How do I reproduce the problem?
<Riddell> well it's in the kdeapp in app_templates
<Riddell> in pykdeextensions 0.4
<Riddell> that argument should be a filter
* sebas tries.
<raphink> Riddell: there's a french translation small issue in /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kaffeine_append_file.desktop
<raphink> where shall I report it ?
<Riddell> chaning it to "*.html" is all good but I'm curious to know what this One thing is
<raphink> I can patch the file it's very fast 
<raphink> but I'm not sure where to file the bug
<Riddell> raphink: qu'est que c'est le problem?
<raphink> Riddell: ;)
<raphink> Name[fr] =Ajouter la liste de lecture de Kaffeine
<raphink> this is the pb
<raphink> the desktop file is UTF-8, but the sentence isn't ;)
<raphink> it just has to be retyped
<raphink> just one character to type ;)
<raphink> should be 
<raphink> Name[fr] =Ajouter  la liste de lecture de Kaffeine
<Riddell> raphink: ah, well kaffeine is in KDE SVN now so reprting to the kde fr i18n team would be the best way
<raphink> instead
<raphink> hmm ok
<Riddell> raphink: the file will be in SVN  l10n/messages/fr/extragear or something
<raphink> do I send a mail to kde-francophone?
<Riddell> send them a patch and they'll love you forever
<raphink> haha
<Riddell> raphink: check i18n.kde.org for the french team contact
<raphink> I am subscribed to the kde i18n for french
<raphink> since yesterday ;)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> I'll send them a patch
<raphink> Riddell: hmm kaffeine is in KDE now ?
<Riddell> raphink: in extragear/multimedia I believe
<raphink> can't find it
<raphink> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/fr/messages/extragear-multimedia/?rev=415265
<raphink> no kaffeine here
<raphink> nor in the desktop_extragear-multimedia
<raphink> last time I checked, kaffeine was not in KDE
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/kaffeine/ app is here at least
<raphink> ok
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> ah
<Riddell> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/fr/messages/extragear-multimedia/kaffeine.po?rev=490538&view=log
<Riddell> it is there
<raphink> I must have been in an old part of the trunk that has been replaced
<raphink> this is the file I should patch?
<Riddell> yes, I think so
<raphink> that's weird
<Riddell> assuming the problem in still in there
<raphink> the string appears well there
<Riddell> so it's probably been fixed
<raphink> nope
<Riddell> ?
<raphink> all versions have it right
<raphink> and when I ran nano on the file, I could see it written right
<raphink> but not running more on nit
<raphink> it
<raphink> and it doesnt' show properly in konqueror
<raphink> this is weird
<raphink> I just had to retype exactly the same string in the file
<raphink> and save it
<raphink> just make a change and save
<Riddell> works fine for me in kate as utf8
<raphink> yes 
<Riddell> which file are you changing?
<raphink> works fine for me when I edit it too
<raphink>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kaffeine_append_file.desktop
<raphink> this is the file i'm changing
<Riddell> yeah, that one is bad
<Riddell> but the .po file in SVN is fine so it'll be fixed in the next release
<raphink> running `more /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kaffeine_append_file.desktop` shows it bad
<raphink> but running `nano /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/kaffeine_append_file.desktop` show it right
<raphink> just modifying anything in the file with nano and saving solves the issue
<Riddell> that file is broken in nano for me
<raphink> really?
<raphink> Riddell: so what can I do about it?
<Riddell> raphink: wait for the next release
<raphink> oki
<raphink> we cannot fix that in ubuntu in the meanwhile?
<Riddell> fix some kubuntu bugs in the mean time :)
<raphink> patching the desktop file
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> raphink: for dapper we will be able to make changes to string translation because the strings will be in rosetta so updates to rosetta will go to the language packgs
<Riddell> but not for breezy I'm afraid
<raphink> ok
<raphink> btw
<raphink> using kooka yesterday
<raphink> I found that quite a lot of strings are not translated well to french
<raphink> some need to be reviewed
<raphink> and I can't edit translation for kooka in rosetta
<raphink> where shall I do that?
<raphink> the KDE translation system is a big mess
<raphink> to me
<Riddell> raphink: you will be able to translate it in rosetta when they import dapper strings in a couple months time
<raphink> ok I c
<Riddell> but for now edit the file in SVN, l10n/fr/messages/kdegraphics/kooka.po or something
<Riddell> and sent it to a kde fr dude
<raphink> same for the packages I added ?
<Riddell> which packages?
<raphink> ok
<raphink> or to the list?
<Riddell> or the list, however they work
<raphink> knmap, kyamo, etc.
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> before long they'll ask you to get an svn account and you can commit yourself
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> those apps aren't in KDE so you need to get a .pot (empty .po template file) and translate that then send it to the knmap dude or whatever
<raphink> would you recommend using kbabel?
<raphink> or editing manually?
<Riddell> yes, it's great
<Riddell> I especially like kbabel's "copy from original string" function, quite a lifesaver for en_GB translation :)
<raphink> also
<raphink> we found out that it might be more logical, in a western society, to put the preview button to the left and the scan one to the right
<raphink> because you preview before you scan
<raphink> and we're used to going from left to right in western countries
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> seems fair
<raphink> this is a detail but imo quite important for basic users
<Riddell> make a patch, submit it to whoever the kooka maintainer seems to be and apply if he likes it (or if he doesn't respond)
<raphink> shall this be reported as a wish?
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> or you could report it as a wish :)
<raphink> oki
<Riddell> note that KDE application development is quite tricky at the moment since it's all KDE 4 porting
<raphink> I'll do that
<raphink> thank
<raphink> yes
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> can't find a string
<raphink> that's weird
<Riddell> might be a string from a library, or it might have a %1 in the middle of it
<Riddell> do we know a philipvanbogaert?  wants to join kubuntu-team
<raphink> I don't know him
<raphink> hmm well atually
<raphink> his name recalls something
<raphink> let me search
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> his LP page is void https://launchpad.net/people/philipvanbogaert
<raphink> and his wiki page is inexistant
<raphink> found my string, in libkscan
<raphink> i'm a bit concerned because "Scan size" has been translated by "Taille de la numrisation" 
<raphink> which is theorically correct
<raphink> except in kooka it lists the orientations of the page
<raphink> Riddell: could you have a look at kooka and tell me what you think please?
<Riddell> raphink: where am I looking?
<raphink> wait a min
<raphink> i'll send you a mockup of my idea
<raphink> DCC Riddell 
<raphink> it seems to me there's a confusion between size and orientation in this part of kooka
<raphink> if it's dealing with size, then the format menu (A4, A5, etc.) should be inside
<raphink> if it's dealing with orientation (landscape/portrait) then it should be mentionned
<raphink> what do you think?
<raphink> Riddell: http://raphink.free.fr/debs/kooka_en_2.jpg
<Riddell> yep, fully agree
<raphink> :)
<raphink> this is not a translation issue
<raphink> this is a gui one
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I'll go take a shower and I'll try to patch that afterwards :)
<sebas> Riddell: Email with patch is underway.
<Riddell> sebas: ever work out what that One was supposed to be?
<sebas> Riddell: Nope, badly tested code probably.
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, did you get my note last night?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: which was that?
<seth_k|lappy> I spent several hours trying to pin down the issue, but never got anywhere substantial. http://seth.pastebin.com/488266
<seth_k|lappy> you'll notice that it *apparently* includes the proper directory
<seth_k|lappy> i.e., "-I/tmp/buildd/polyester-0.6.5/./client/config"
<seth_k|lappy> which is $(srcdir)... yet it's horked. You wouldn't believe the number of hours I spent Googling and trying to figure it out last night :P
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: what's in the Makefile.am?
<seth_k|lappy> just $(all_includes)... want me to pastebin the whole thing?
<seth_k|lappy> http://seth.pastebin.com/488916
<raphink> Riddell: how do I get the kooka source from svn on kde ?
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> raphink: in branches/KDE/3.5/kdegraphics/
<raphink> yes I found that
<raphink> but I can't get to understand how to use svn to get the source
<seth_k|lappy> use the new svn kioslave that just checked in yesterday! it's rockin'
<Riddell> raphink: svn co
<Riddell> google for anonymous kde svn
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> it asks for a password
<Riddell> even anonymous?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> dunno how to use anonymous :s
<seth_k|lappy> raphink, http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<raphink> ty
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: blurg, not sure just now, put it on revu and poke me into looking at it soon
<seth_k|lappy> bah, alrighty. It was driving me batty last night
<seth_k|lappy> raphink, install kdesvn-kio-plugins, then open Konq and just put in svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/3.5/kdegraphics
<seth_k|lappy> you'll get a nice browser window with which to yoink kooka source
<raphink> I'll do that next time thanks seth_k|lappy 
<raphink> Riddell: seems this is a bit too hard for me :( I cant' get to find how to do what I'd like to change in kooka :(
<raphink> :'(
<Riddell> raphink: it might be coded or it might be in .ui qt designer files
<raphink> it's coded
<raphink> there's no .ui
<raphink> :s
<raphink> that's why it's a bit hard for me
<Riddell> so re-parent the drop down box into the button group
<raphink> it's in the middle of the cpp code it seems
<raphink> I should find them first :s
<raphink> I don't know what it looks like in the cpp code :s
<raphink> not even in what file to find them
<raphink> I've found 
<raphink>    m_dockPreview = parent->createDockWidget( "Preview ",
<raphink> 					   loader->loadIcon( "viewmag", KIcon::Small ),
<raphink> 					   0L, i18n("Scan Preview"));
<raphink> in kookaview.cpp
<raphink> which seems to create the Preview part
<Riddell> then is should make a widget with m_dockPreview as parent
<raphink> I guess so
<raphink> never studied cpp
<raphink> but it's interesting to learn :)
<raphink> so then where shall I find the parts ?
<Riddell> in the widget it mlakes that has m_dockPreview as parent
<Riddell> grep for Preview or "Scan Size" maybe
<raphink> yes
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/488991
<raphink> grepping for Scan Size gives no answer
<raphink> and for Preview gives too many
<Riddell> preview_canvas = new Previewer( m_dockPreview );
<Riddell> that widget?
<raphink> no idea
<Riddell> well find out what file that class is in and take a look
<raphink>    preview_canvas = new Previewer( m_dockPreview );
<raphink>    {
<raphink>        preview_canvas->setMinimumSize( 100,100);
<raphink>       /* since the scan_params will be created in slSelectDevice, do the
<raphink>        * connections later
<raphink>        */
<raphink>    }
<raphink>    m_dockPreview->setWidget( preview_canvas );
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I'd think this is the preview window
<raphink> not the select box
<Riddell> possibly, you'll need to look at the widget to find out
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I don't know how
<Riddell> 18:51 < Riddell> well find out what file that class is in and take a look
<Riddell> Previewer
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> won't be easy
<raphink> Previewer    *preview_canvas;
<raphink> in kookaview.h
<raphink> and there's a #include "previewer.h"
<raphink> also
<Riddell> so it'll be in previewer.cpp
<raphink> there's no such files
<raphink> as previewer.cpp or previewer.h
<raphink> and i can't find a package providing it
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'll upload polyester to REVU now
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, please bounce it back to me if you fix it; there are still changes I need to make
<Riddell> hi martamius 
<martamius> hi
<Riddell> first issue with systemsettings is making sure all the modules actually fit on the screen
<Riddell> other issues are it doesn't load modules with in the correct locale, and double clicking on icons causes large problems
<martamius> right... i noticed that problem myself when in 1024x768.
<Riddell> I've fixed knetworkconf but I think at least kdeprint needs looked at as well
<Riddell> martamius: are you running dapper?
<Tm_T> is base-config package important?
<martamius> not at the moment, i was. but an update a few weeks ago killed it so i put breezy back in
<Riddell> Tm_T:  This package is an empty package that is no longer used. It can be removed
<Riddell>  with no ill effects.
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Riddell> martamius: today's install CD is pretty good if you want to get back on the edge
<Tm_T> thanks
<martamius> i'll try to do that today
<martamius> we're at test cd 2 now, right?
<Riddell> flight 2
<martamius> right, flight 2 :)
<Riddell> but grab the daily CD from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/
<Riddell> today's is fine as I say
<martamius> alright.
<martamius> riddell: ok, downloading today's build cd.
<Riddell> martamius: have you done kde/qt programming at all?
<martamius> once I get that installed, I'll start looking at the systemsettings source.
<Riddell> apt-get source kde-sytemsettings  is a good start for that :)
<martamius> a little bit. i've done more gtk programming, but qt is pretty straight-forward, so it's not too much trouble
<Riddell> or get it from KDE SVN as well, make sure you get the kde 3 version not kde 4
<martamius> alright
<martamius> if today's cd is ok, is it safe to just upgrade to dapper using apt?
<Riddell> martamius: yeah, that's fine too
<Riddell> let me know if you have any problems
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-01
<lnxkde> happy new year people
<nixternal> happy new year everyone (just hit in chicago and im sick as a dog) :(
<crimsun> hope you feel better soon.
<nixternal> thank you sir
<nixternal> it is safer right here at the puter then it is out there
<crimsun> understandably
<nixternal> we are chilling, watchin' some tv, listening to the scanner, and eatin' :)
<crimsun> I'm triaging bugs and working through merges.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i did some boogs earlier
<Jucato> happy new year crimsun, nixternal!
* Jucato is also sick... :(
<crimsun> same to you, Jucato
<nixternal> happy new year Jucato
<crimsun> I always dreamed of spending NYE triaging ALSA bugs...
<Jucato> :O
<ThomasZ> Hiya; is there a way to convince the edgy (GUI) installer to use the partition table I created outside the installer?
<ThomasZ> It seems to not allow me to install with a self-formatted reiserFS partition :/
<Riddell> ThomasZ: GUI installer?  just do manual partitioning and it should let you do whatever you want
<Riddell> skip past qtparted through, it's crap
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Newness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ThomasZ> Riddell: well, I did that when I installed dapper; but I can't do that anymore in edgy
<Riddell> why not?
<ThomasZ> Riddell: if I try the 'Prepare mount points' screen will refuse to let me go to the next screen as long as I don't select a partition that is non-reiserfs.
<ThomasZ> Riddell: it says that I didn't select a root partition. But I did. And when I go back and reformat that root partition as ext3; then it works.
<ThomasZ> Riddell: seems its because it forces a reformat. So it needs a known filesystem.
<ThomasZ> not sure why it _must_ format...
<Riddell> mm, yes, it does like it to be formatted right enough
<Riddell> that'll change in feisty
<ThomasZ> That would be much welcomed :)
<Riddell> you can use the alternate installed in the mean time
<Riddell> s/installed/installer/
<ThomasZ> is it on the cd?
* ThomasZ was planning on installing in my parition destined to be /home and keep my / partition empty. After installing I'd move stuff around.
<ThomasZ> ugh; it mounts the reiserFS filesystems as 'notail' :(
* ThomasZ remounting
<Riddell> the alternate installer is on a different CD
<ThomasZ> ok. my cdwriter doesn't work anymore (on laptop) since I upgraded from daper to edgy; so I'll try my moving-around plan.
<mhb> good afternoon everyone
<Jucato> hi mhb, happy new year :)
<mhb> thanks Jucato, happy new year to you too
<mhb> Does anyone know where you can modify the volume settings pop-up that appears when you push the volume-up/volume-down keys on a laptop?
<mhb> I made pictures :o)
<mhb> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/6265/kubuntufh0.png <-- current state in Kubuntu
<Jucato> I wonder if you could have those popups without kmilo...
<mhb> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/6265/kubuntufh0.png <-- current state in Ubuntu
<mhb> sorry
<mhb> http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/5797/ubuntuqr7.png <-- Ubuntu
<ThomasZ> Riddell: reported #77602
<ThomasZ> mhb: I think its a screen from the kmix/gnome-mix apps..
<mhb> If you can take a look at those two screenshots you'll see that the Ubuntu one is smaller (thus unobtrusive) and fits more in the environment
<mhb> ThomasZ: I can't find any gnome-mix, though.
<ThomasZ> mhb: different desktop environments different opinions.  I rather like the kde version.  Its only on screen for a split second and it being rather big is really helpful.
<ThomasZ> I have not started gnome is many years. No clue what software handles it there.
<Jucato> mhb: afaik it's KMilo that handles that OSD for KDE
<mhb> Jucato, ThomasZ : thanks for the hints
<fdoving> mhb: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLaptopButtons
<mhb> fdoving: thanks, I can never find the right spec :o)
<Jucato> does anyone know of a doc or wiki that explains what the benefits of USplash are? like, why it was made instead of using something like splashy or fbsplash?
<ThomasZ> re;  seems kde-edu has broken packages in edgy.
<ThomasZ> blinken depends on ttf-sjfonts (which is a virtual package)
<ThomasZ> and libkiten1 depends on edict which is a virtual package.
<mhb> okay, I read the KubuntuLaptopButtons spec and some of the code. From what I understand, it is possible to modify the UI (after all, why not). The question is: Do we want to make it fit more into the environment or do we want to leave it as-is?
<ThomasZ> grml; and when I get it to install it fails on ttf-distin with script errors.  Are you guys doing any checks before you upload packages! :/
<mhb> ThomasZ: all of the packages mentioned by you install fine on my Feisty machine. Are you 100% sure the devs broke that? Could it not be a fault of your local repository mirror perhaps?
<ThomasZ> mhb: I installed edgy 5 minutes ago
<mhb> No CIDSupplement specified for Gulim-Regular, defaulting to 0. <-- this is a message I get after installing ttf-sjfonts, but it's not a critical error
<mhb> hi abattoir, happy new year ... have you pushed the stuff yet (nudge, nudge, wink, wink) ?
<abattoir> hello mhb, you too...
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> oops...
* Jucato keeps quiet
<abattoir> actually Happy new year to everyone here :)
<abattoir> (those who celebrate it now)
<ThomasZ> Ah, I see the problem. It got stuff from the kde355 dir Riddell put up; which fails like I pointed out.  But it works fine if I edit my sources to include universe multiverse.
<Jucato> hm... doesn't Edgy already come with KDE 3.5.5?
<ThomasZ> yes.  I was confused since it has a really old koffice, and I added both that and the kde rule to my apt source.
<ThomasZ> maybe the deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 edgy main  should be taken offline :)
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> Riddell: I think discussing it at the meeting might be a good idea but you're the BDFL here, so it's you who decides that... (The question was: "Do we want to make KMilo volume pop-ups fit more into the environment or do we want to leave them as-is?")
<Riddell> mhb: if someone is willing to do the work for a nicer kmilo theme, I'm all for it
<ThomasZ> define 'nicer' ;)
<Jucato> one that doesn't eat humans...
<mhb> Riddell: I might find the time for that, but (I guess) it's not a bad idea to discuss what it should look like...
<Riddell> some mockups would be a very good idea
<ThomasZ> some semi transparant text which resemble on-screen-display from TV might be nice. As long as it stayes pretty big and not as tiny as that gnome example.
<fdoving> ThomasZ: something like katapult?
<mhb> Riddell: okay, I'll make some. When will the next meeting take place? This month?
<ThomasZ> fdoving: no; with semi transparant I don't mean non-square.  But really see-though. Just being subtle.
<Riddell> yeah, would should organise one for next week
<fdoving> ThomasZ: yes, like katapult?
* ThomasZ trying it...
<ThomasZ> fdoving: ah; I see that the one in edgy looks a bit nicer than the one in dapper.
<ThomasZ> fdoving: well, maybe.  I was more thinking about not having a window. Just big text.
<ThomasZ> heh, good thing I have a new install; didn't do a apt-get remove katapult yet ;)
<fdoving> i'd like it configurable.
<fdoving> I have a slow computer, i don't like fancy transparent stuff, so i prefer the one we have, or something similar.
<ThomasZ> true; I think the current one is great. I see no reason at all to change it.
<ThomasZ> hmm; booting as single user gives me a read only root filesystem. With only errors when I try to remount it readwrite. In other words; useless.
<fdoving> what errors?
<ThomasZ> it says already mounted. (and mount indeed states its mounted rw). But I can't write anywhere.
<fdoving> sounds like a broken filesystem.
<ThomasZ> without any messages in my logs? I kind of doubt that.
<fdoving> if mount says it's mounted rw it is mounted rw. if you can't write, it's broken.
<fdoving> or something, is very broken.
<ThomasZ> thats not true; mount just reads /etc/mtab.  Which may not be correct (because its not writable, for intance ;)
<fdoving> you can always remount ro and remount rw again.
<ThomasZ> fsck returned no errors.
<ThomasZ> ok. writing works fine from the cd. Lets see what a reboot does.
<ThomasZ> lol; for the first time I actually saw that there are really small and dark-blue text when I reboot the cd asking me to press enter. (I was getting annoyed I had to press the reboot button so often already).
<ThomasZ> very bad choice of color, guys.
<imbrandon> ...
<bddebian> Happy New Year!
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> aaahhh
<neoncode> Sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong channel, but do all the scripts in /etc/init.d/ run on startup? Or do they do something else?
<fdoving> neoncode: no, they are not. the runlevels defines what is started and what's not. the default runlevel is 2. /etc/rc2.d/ holds the files that control what is started/stopped in runlevel 2.
<neoncode> So, what's init.d for?
<fdoving> it holds the scripts
<neoncode> Ohhh... I see.. thanks
<fdoving> in /etc/rc2.d/ you find S10sysklogd, that means start sysklogd, the number is used to select what is started first. lowest first.
<fdoving> K means kill, or stop.
<fdoving> so S10sysklogd will be the same as /etc/init.d/sysklogd start.
<fdoving> K20ssh will be the same as /etc/init.d/ssh stop.
<toma> !info wajig
<ubotu> wajig: simplified Debian package management front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.34 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 428 kB
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-02
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: you around?
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!! hi
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
* Hobbsee kicks kmail again.  hard.
<Jucato> good think kmail doesn't have a groin :P
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: how about kmail?
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: encryption, in particular
<Hobbsee> If you have the crypt USE flag set, KMail will be compiled with gpg support, and will be able to encrypt and decrypt inline PGP mails automatically as well as encrypting OpenPGP/MIME mails. If you want to decrypt OpenPGP/MIME mails as well (which you probably want) you need to have a running GPG agent (see Using a GPG Agent).
<Hobbsee> hrm...i wonder if that's set...
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: USE flag? you mean gentoo
<Hobbsee> freeflying|away: that is from a gentoo howto, yeah.
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: pssst I'm lurking :D
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I'm ok with kmail, only besides the speed  :)
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: i wish to pick your brains about kmail, and how to get it to work in kubuntu, with signing/encrypting.
<freeflying|away> Hobbsee: I can use signing/encrypting in kubuntu
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: gpg and kmail work fine together over here :)
<Hobbsee> right....
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: I just wish I could store the passphrase ;)
* Hobbsee wonders why they dont here...
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: use a gpg agent
<Hobbsee> which kde?
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: 3.5.5 on edgy
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: I mean I wish kwallet could store the passphrase
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> hrm....
<Hobbsee> wonder why it doesnt work here.
* Hobbsee wonders if it's an imap bug
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: you're on edgy I suppose?
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: feisty
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: lol I can't help you for that :D
<Hobbsee> so it seems ;(
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: since Dapper I use a little script to start gpg-agent at the beginning of every session (because gpg wouldnt work without it)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Zerlinna> #!/bin/bash
<Zerlinna> eval "$(gpg-agent --daemon)"
<Hobbsee> yup
<Zerlinna> saved it as .kde/env/gpgagent.sh
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: http://zerlinna.blogweb.de/archives/61-Get-GPG-Decryption-working-within-Kmail.html ;)
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: yeah...that's where i saw that you were good with it from
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: I'm not really good in.. I just had this problem and put together all useful information I could find at the net :)
<Hobbsee> OK.
<allee> hi, seen with their repos apache access.log  like: ... "GET http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper/./Packages.bz2 HTTP/1.1" 403 ...  Usually apache logs only the path part of the URL.  I've no idea why _some_ apt-get make apache2 think to use the full URL, instead of  only the local path.
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> hey bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> bddebian: boo!
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<ryanakca> Riddell: should I send you the mega patch I've made for the doc-linux-html package along with the volunteer hour log when I'm done writing/making it? (So far I'm at three hours, and half done)
<Riddell> ryanakca: what is doc-linux-html?
<ryanakca> It's the package containing most of the howtos from tldp... it's synced from debian... just a sec, I'll get you the bug numbers I'm working on...
<ryanakca> bugs 76312, 76313, 76315, 76320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76312 in doc-linux "doc-linux-html includes files that automatically open pages online" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76313 in doc-linux "Distributions-HOWTO is generally broken" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76315 in doc-linux "Some -HOWTOs have been removed" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76315
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76320 in doc-linux "doc-linux-html is messy and inconsistent" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/76320
<Riddell> sure, I can look at that
<Jucato> wow... never knew there were was such a package... :(
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Jucato: I'm starting to regret volunteering myself to fix it ;D
<Jucato> :P
<ryanakca> It's huge... and really messy... and doing the same task over and over again gets tedious... I tried writing a python script to automate it... but oh well... let's just say... It was a fluke
<Jucato> well, it's bound to be huge...tldp docs... :)
<ryanakca> lol
<toma> motu around for approval of bug 77711 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77711 in mailody "Please sync 0.3.0-1 with Debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/77711
<Riddell> toma: done, you need to subscribe ubuntu-archive
<toma> Riddell: thnxs
<toma> Riddell: digikam in debian unstable will downgraded to 0.8.4, with increased epoch. Will it be autosynced to feisty ? (as in: we dont want that to happen)
<toma> Riddell: nm, ubuntu has deviated
<Riddell> why did they downgrade?
<toma> Riddell: for the release they want stability.
<toma> Riddell: the alternative was to bump exiv2 to 0.12
<Riddell> ah, right
<toma> Riddell: but they did not want a transition
<Riddell> no, quite right
<toma> hmm, allmost all upstream authors of all dependencies and of exiv2 said 0.12 was the prefered solution
<toma> so, i'm not so happy with it, but i respect the release dudes
<jjesse> afternoon
<manchicken> Hey all.
<manchicken> Anybody know how to globally edit the K menu?
<manchicken> I'm trying to get some lisp scripts set up to launch me into my feistydev chroot... wanted a one-click solution.
<Riddell> manchicken: that's a #kubuntu question (but make a .desktop file based on one in /usr/share/applications/kde/)
<manchicken> Riddell: Eh, I tried there.  No luck.
<manchicken> I've been on google, in help docs, #kubuntu, all without any luck.
<manchicken> Almost an hour trying to find out how to do something so trivial.
<manchicken> And I still have no idea.
<manchicken> I just can't believe I've never had to do this before...
<nixternal> heh, i was going nuts trying to create one to reinitiate my wifi after turning it off via the wifi button (damn ndiswrapper)
<manchicken> btw, have you seen tonio lately?
<manchicken> I need to bother him about some patch failure issues.
<nixternal> i haven't seen anyone lately. i have been hibernating trying to get rid of the flue/cold/bird flue/madcow all at once i think
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Oh well.  I guess I'll just make desktop icons and force them onto desktops.
<Riddell> I did just give you the answer...
<nixternal> .desktop is the way to go
<nixternal> hiya Riddell, happy new year btw!
<Riddell> happy new year nixternal
<manchicken> Crap, you did just give me the answer.
* manchicken needs to look at files a little closer.
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Okay, I've gotta boogie.
<manchicken> Hopefully I can hit up tonio for some answers.
<manchicken> Later.
<mhb> hi everyone! (home at last)
<Riddell> hi mhb, happy new year
<mhb> Riddell: to you too
<Riddell> and jjesse too
<jjesse> thansk Riddell and u 12
<goldenear> happy new year everybody !
<goldenear> and the first good news of the year : http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/12/31/1950225&from=rss
<goldenear> that's such a shame :(
<Riddell> yes, they're a bit evil like that
<Riddell> I "signed" the petition anyway
<goldenear> me too, I hope it will help...
<nixternal> hrmm. funny thing, i was doing Lures laptop keys page, and prior my play/pause, stop, forward, and reverse keys hadn't worked, and now a few weeks later, they work :)
<nixternal> i would love to find out how to figure out my wifi button, so when i press it to turn it back on, i can have it call my script
<goldenear> any public administration should use open standards
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-03
<praetor> goldenear: hehe, I particularly like the way the EU uses the word choice in their FAQ, under the question "What kind of player do I need to view the live streaming media..?"
<praetor> "The users have the choice between Microsoft Media Player 6.4 and higher"
<praetor> as someone else pointed out in that /. thread, it is a little ironic given that the EU forced Microsoft to sell a version of Windows without media player
<goldenear> exactly... that's really a non sense
<ryanakca> lol
<praetor> heh even dell offer their videos in ogg theora as well as wmv
<praetor> http://www.direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/category/1021.aspx
<goldenear> if they wanted a multiplatforms free software streaming solution they should have use VLC imho
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> ahh
<nixternal> now look at boogs, i reversed ya
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> damn, almost 8pm and I haven't eaten yet
<nixternal> fo0d time :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: where do I go to ask questions about signing the CoC and PGP keys stuff?
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Hobbsee> Jucato: anywhere on IRC.  what was your question?
<Jucato> do I really need to follow those steps about getting the key signed?
<Jucato> "Locate someone that lives near you and can meet with you to verify your ID. Sites like [WWW]  http://www.biglumber.com/ are useful for this purpose"
<Hobbsee> not to sign the COC
<Hobbsee> if you want to go for MOTU, yes.  it's also good to do it
<Jucato> aaah. so I only have to create a key for signing the CoC, no need to get the key signed?
<Jucato> heh.. I'm nervous about making keys and stuff... well, here goes nothing
<Lathiat> Jucato: just don't lose the key, and make a backup fo it & the revoc cert :)
<Jucato> oh not losing it will probably be the biggest problem lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> leave it on your system, and dont lose your system :P
<Jucato> oh *that* is an even bigger problem lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: haha, yeah.  they're not hard to revoke, either
* Hobbsee has revoked 1
<Jucato> :)
* Lathiat ahs revoked 1 and has liek 3 others he lost the keys for
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so in that wiki page, I only have to follow up to the Uploading the Key step?
<Lathiat> back when i was nieve about these things
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: heh, yes
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you can ignore 5, do the rest
<Jucato> ah thanks. I'll be signin the CoC soonish
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> hm.. the key-id is the public key, right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> and the private key would be where/what?
<Jucato> er.. so what *is* the key? the key-id?
<Hobbsee> gpg --list-keys
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which?  the public or the private?
<Jucato> um... what is being referred to when they talk about keys in general? the public?
<Hobbsee> both public and private
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> you dont give out your private key
<Hobbsee> oh, and you upload your public key to LP
<Hobbsee> iirc
<Jucato> in the --list-keys output, which is the private key? the sub line?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> ok.. :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: last question... when pasting the codeofconduct.asc... do I need to put in my full name, or is the PGP signature enough?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: gpg sig is enough
<Jucato> ah kool
<Hobbsee> found another source of spam :(
<Jucato> aw... :(
<Jucato> oooh yay!! now an ubuntero!!! :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> now to join the ops ML...
<Jucato> and LP group.. :O
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee, we should organise a kubuntu meeting for next week
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!  OK, what are we discussing?
* Hobbsee has to witness something, be right back
<Riddell> dunno, anything :)
* Hobbsee has witnessed.  yay.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
* Hobbsee looks at the day
<Hobbsee> Jucato: Hawkwind mhb got anything to add to the meeting?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'll cover it.
<Hobbsee> (hte meeting)
<Hobbsee> @time est
<Ubugtu> Current time in EST: January 03 2007, 06:32:29
<Riddell> someone just e-mailed me this http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/foo.jpg
<Riddell> an interesting way to report a bug
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hahaha, nice :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds like an easy fix is to create an empty file there :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sorry I was afk.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's fine.
<Riddell> imbrandon_ is still alive!
<imbrandon_> riddell hehe yea
<imbrandon_> i've been alive, just been away from irc
<imbrandon_> heheh :)
<Jucato> ooh hi imbrandon_!!!
<imbrandon_> i'm still kickin and workin
<imbrandon_> heya jucato
<Hobbsee> yay, imbrandon_!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: of course he is, he uploaded kdepim for me
<Jucato> imbrandon_: Sho_ was asking about you. (and your nightly konvi builds :) )
<imbrandon_> oh snap i bet they stoped when i redid the server
<imbrandon_> i'll get on that today
<imbrandon_> heya hobbsee
* imbrandon_ has a fever and is sick from work today
<Hobbsee> imbrandon_: argh, what do i do about libdvdread?
<imbrandon_> as in ? libdvdcss2 script?
<Jucato> imbrandon_: oh.. better get well first. he was just curious, since he hasn't seen you in #konversation for quite some time
<imbrandon_> jucato , i just took a break from irc , i'm still always on jabber and still working as much as ever ;)
<imbrandon_> jucato , ahh i just have a small fever, better to be on the computer trying to break it then in bed :)
<Jucato> imbrandon_: aah. nice to hear. we (Sho and I) were getting a bit worried :)
<Jucato> hahah!
<Hobbsee> bugmail's starting again
<Jucato> I was also sick during new year... colds/coughs/asthma.. not a great way to start the year
<Hobbsee> :(
<Jucato> hm... what package allows Krita to save/export to GIF? I installed kde-core so I'm not sure if I got the correct package(s). I got libungif4g... I can only save to GIF in digiKam
<Jucato> Hobbsee: bug 73003, any chance of being fixed in Edgy? (Feisty is still almost 4 months away)
<Jucato> ugh..
<Jucato> bug #73003
<Hobbsee> Jucato: URL?
* Hobbsee hands Jucato the SRU rulebook
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/73003 you just commented on it :)
<Hobbsee> well, tell me which i'ts on, at least :P
<Jucato> korganizer does not start from K Menu -> run dialog
<Hobbsee> "just"
<Hobbsee> i did that days ago :P
<Jucato> lol just got the e-mail notification today...
<apokryphos> Ubugtu: bug bug #73003
<apokryphos> Ubugtu: bug #73003
<apokryphos> on holiday, it seems
<Hobbsee> yeah, bugmail was broken
<Jucato> btw, it might also be connected to the other KOrganizer bug, the one that korganizer window doesn't get restored/raised if you click on the icon in system tray
<Jucato> ah no wonder... bugmail :)
<Hobbsee> branches/KDE/3.5/kdepim/korganizer
<Hobbsee> Jucato: just http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdepim/korganizer/korganizer.desktop?rev=595238&r1=590357&r2=595238&makepatch=1&diff_format=h ?
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> heh what a simple solution :)
<Hobbsee> !sru | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it'll need to be the main one
<Jucato> oh.. which will make it harder to include... but I thought it made it through the last batch of KDE updates...
<Jucato> I guess it didn't...
<Hobbsee> kde 3.5.5 never got into edgy, did it?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, that should have...
<Jucato> it's the default
<Hobbsee> so isnt that fixed?
<Jucato> let me try again
<Jucato> nope. let me try that (heh) patch :)
* Jucato wonders why the MimeType line was also removed
<Jucato> kool. that patch seems to have fixed both bugs
<Jucato> relevant KDE bug report: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135513
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135513 in general "Korganizer won't open from system tray" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<Jucato> heh it's working again
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato checks his KDE 3.5.5 SVN build...
<Jucato> oh krap! I don't have kdepim installed there lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> only kdebase... now's a good time to build it :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: making patches for Kubuntu is not the same as making patches for KDE, is it? (in KDE, you usually just submit the patch/diff to a mailing list or the maintainer)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you can take the kde patch, and apply it to kubuntu
<Hobbsee> it's fairly close
<Jucato> it's in the packaging guide, right?
<Jucato> but since it's in KDE SVN already... and KDE 3.5.6 is out in a few weeks...
<Hobbsee> yeah - may not be worht fixing
<Hobbsee> well, seeing as most will move to 3.5.6
<Jucato> :)
* Hobbsee doesnt like the long SRU process
* Hobbsee whines at people who send her crappy patches
<Jucato> I guess devs are too traumatized by what happened with the previous xorg update...
<Hobbsee> true that
* Jucato wonders...
<Jucato> bah nvm :P
<Hobbsee> what?
<nixternal> moin
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: got anything to add to the meeting agenda?
<nixternal> when is the meeting?
<Hobbsee> next week sometime
<nixternal> ahhh, i am sure i can make something up to annoy everyone with :)
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato wonders if the konqueror profiles thing should be brought up in a meeting.. if it wasn't brought up before...
<nixternal> heh, i have a new error when trying to update, and it seems whoever made the error either had something else in mind, or they can't spell worth a crap
<nixternal> Segmentation faultsts... 0%
<nixternal> wth is that?
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> it's one message on top of another
<nixternal> i can't update :(
<Hobbsee> woot, my pbuilder wont update, due to a bug in vimtiny...
<nixternal> hehe, i can't stand vim-tiny, i need the full
<nixternal> it has a bunch of annoyancies that i am just used to doing
<Hobbsee> argh.....
<Hobbsee> no vi to edit what it's broken..
<Hobbsee> hey allee
<Hobbsee> @now utc
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 03 2007, 14:57:28
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
* Hobbsee emails the ML
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<damaltor> hello everybody
<damaltor> can anybody tell me if (k)ubuntu 6.10 supports hfs+ file systems, used by apples ipod?
<Riddell> I have no idea, user questions best in #kubuntu or #ubuntu
<damaltor> hmm... k thx
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Newness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Please add to the agenda - we want to have a meeting next week! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Hobbsee> anyone done a psycoanalytical test for a job before?
<Hobbsee> <offtopic>
<apokryphos> heh, nope
* Hobbsee already works for the company, dammit :P
<Hobbsee> just a different section of it
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I've done several and of course they all say I'm insane :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: hah.  you're getting larted later, fyi
<bddebian> Great
<Hobbsee> bddebian: over https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/feisty-changes/2007-January/002892.html
<bddebian> Hobbsee: I didn't "do it", I just uploaded it, why what's the matter with it?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: changelog entry.  i've been told off for such things too :(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: shoulda made adri2000 fix it, apparently
<bddebian> ??
<Hobbsee> ?? to which?
<bddebian> What's wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> you have to list all the changes
<Hobbsee> "keep all ubuntu changes" doesnt suffice
<bddebian> He has the 1.5 entry in there.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know :(
<bddebian> Oh, well, that's news to me :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ah well, just a FYI
<bddebian> So fire me ;-P
<bddebian> Gnight
<Hobbsee> bddebian: nah, then who would do all the uploading?  :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: and bug fixing?
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, was going to bed
<Hobbsee> yay, member-to-be Zerlinna :)
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: I hope this mean you'll vote for me :D
<Zerlinna> +s
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: hehe.  well, i cant cheer for you, that's certain :P
<Hobbsee> (being part of the voting team)
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: it's enough if you vote :P
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: haha
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: you're on the kubuntu-devel ML?
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: yes I lurke there, too ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> just checking
* Hobbsee pokes Jucato - same question
<Jucato> wow everyone's becoming a member nowadays
<Jucato> ML? yep. kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.  we havent had any in a while, iirc
<Hobbsee> :) neat
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy e-mailing everyone who has applied to be a kubuntu member and ask if they're still interested?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: could be a plan.  the next question is "interested in what?" or "interested in doing what?"
<Zerlinna> Jucato: I hope I'll be a member... though I'm not a dev :-/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, do we keep the renewals the same as ubuntu memberships?
<Jucato> Zerlinna: oh you'll be one... Hobbsee seems to have your back :)
* Hobbsee couldnt say :P
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: does your gpg-kmail work now?
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: members arent fully devs.  but we could get you dev'ing :P
<mhb> hi all
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: no idea.  i'm kinda limited in that, as i'm only running imap email, and kmail has a rather critical bug, where doing most things with imap mail makes kmail sigseiv.
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: that's what I'm afraid of :D
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<Jucato> hi mhb
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: hahaha.  you'll cope :P
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: sorry I couldn't help you with that :-/
<Jucato> dev'ing is fun! (I think lol!)
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: yeah, didnt think so :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, same as ubuntu, renewals should be done every two years I think, and it shouldn't need anyone turning up at a meeting
* Hobbsee is waiting for that to be fixed before seriously looking at it
<mhb> so who's this mystical Zerlinna ? :o)
<Zerlinna> mhb: mystical?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.  last i heard, sivang was asking about it, and the CC hadnt decided.  of course, the CC hasnt been decided yet either, iirc.
* Zerlinna <------- is everything but mystical, lol
* Hobbsee points at Zerlinna fearfully, and runs away :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yeah, we'll just follow whatever they come up with
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: silly girl :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: OK.  will attempt to follow up
<mhb> Zerlinna: sure, because I've not found your wiki page and I've never talked to you here, so you're rather mystical for me :o)
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: *grin*
<Zerlinna> Riddell: is there a decision yet about how to approve Kubuntu-locos?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: adding it to my todo in icons
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: do they exist?
* Hobbsee wasnt aware of any of them
<Riddell> Zerlinna: nothing has changed, I just add them to kubuntu.org/support.php if they seem sane
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do they get hosting from canonical though?  and/or do the ubuntu ones?
<Zerlinna> mhb: https://launchpad.net/~waeckerlin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, both can
<Jucato> hm... mystical == mysterious?
<mhb> Zerlinna: toll!
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: our german kubuntu community wants to get officially approved
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: ahh.  --> agenda may be a good place for that, unless Riddell wants to handle it now (and the hosting, if required)?
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee: we do the hosting ourself... we have just a little problem with the domain, but riddell and jono are taking care of it
<Zerlinna> I hope :D
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Zerlinna> mhb: naja ;)
* Hobbsee really beds this time
<Zerlinna> Riddell: official loco-teams also get shipit... it would be cool if that applied to kubuntu-locos, too
<mhb> Zerlinna: maybe it would be better to insert a link to your launchpad profile/wiki page next to your IRC nick on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings page
<Riddell> Zerlinna: true
<mhb> Hobbsee|Remote: I thought showing status via your nick isn't the way to go...
<Hobbsee> mhb: i plan to quit this client
<Hobbsee> mhb: but you're right
<Zerlinna> mhb I hadn't seen yet that Hobbsee added me to the list!
<Zerlinna> mhb: I fear I have to upate my wikipage :D
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: i so didnt :P
* Hobbsee only saw it there
* Zerlinna scratching her head.. did I? 
<Hobbsee> seems so...
<Hobbsee> check the history of the page if you think you didnt
<Zerlinna> Hobbsee no I didn't
* Hobbsee now curious...
<Zerlinna> it's true that I wanted to do it.. but it wasn't me... :D
<mhb> Zerlinna: how big is the German Kubuntu community (I mean the active,administrative part, not the users) ? Is there enough people to do a separate shipit etc?
<mhb> Zerlinna: I just wonder ...
<Hobbsee> oh drat, it doesnt show all revisions...
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna: i didnt, anyway
* Hobbsee really beds!
<Hobbsee> anything else, i'll look thru the remote client when i wake up again
<Zerlinna> mhb: we have 18 active team-members
<Zerlinna> mhb: and about 5000 registered users
<mhb> Zerlinna: interesting. What do team-members do?
<mhb> Zerlinna: usually
* mhb just wonders
<Zerlinna> mhb everything :D
<Zerlinna> mhb we're just starting out.. the community started like one month ago when the forums from kubuntu.de had to move
<Zerlinna> mhd so we moved the forums, changed the board software, registered the domain, now we're deciding on the future cms, creating a design and theme
<mhb> Zerlinna: cool. If there are some people that want to test new versions (and report bugs&stuff), maybe they can consider the kubuntu-testers team
<Zerlinna> mhd personnally I'm more into translating (we translated uwn24 and uwn 25) and news
<mhb> Zerlinna: sure, but it seems you have a fairly large user base
<mhb> Zerlinna: and some users prefer to run the "cutting edge" versions
<Zerlinna> mhd oh yes and we have our own archive (packages.czessi.org)
<Zerlinna> mhb: we have to settle down first and get all the website-stuff done.. but when we'll have a little more time, sure, why not :)
* Zerlinna is still broding if she added herself... 
<mhb> Zerlinna: nope
<mhb> Zerlinna: If I understand the diffs correctly Riddell added you
<mhb> Zerlinna: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings?action=info
<Zerlinna> mhb: I think I've found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings?action=diff&rev1=210&rev2=209
<Zerlinna> mhb: anyway, I wanted to do it so it's fine.. I just thought I can't be THAT oblivious :D
<mhb> Zerlinna: ein Blog auf Deutsch! another chance to practice my German.
<Zerlinna> mhb: 90% of it is in English.. but when I write about the german community I tranlsate it into german
<Zerlinna> mhb: but you're invited to read only the german part ;)
<mhb> Zerlinna: thanks. Good luck with the data transfer and such ... see you at the meeting, if not earlier
<Zerlinna> mhb: see ya :)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: yay, jono e-mailed!
<Riddell> I wonder what excuse juliux will find this time
* Zerlinna wonders that too!
<Zerlinna> ah, here's the mail... good :D
<mhb> Riddell: good afternoon. Remember bug 47181 ? A lot of translations will get fixed if you rename adept.mo into adept_manager.mo . I'll do some more research and report later today.
<mhb> hmm... is ubugtu broken somehow?
<Jucato> for malone bugs, it seems so
<mhb> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/47181 -- broken localisation support in Adept
<Riddell> mhb: will that break the other parts of adept?
<mhb> Riddell: no
<mhb> Riddell: it's actually a separate issue
<mhb> Riddell: when you have adept.mo , no app loads it
<mhb> Riddell: so adept_manager is even less translated
<mhb> Riddell: when you rename it to adept_manager.mo, Adept Manager gets translated, but there's still the issue of not loading libept.mo that I want to fix
<Riddell> but we want all the adept programmes to load it
<Riddell> so we probably want something in the code to say "load adept.mo"
<mhb> Riddell: Yes. I'll read some API docs of the klocale.h and report later.
<Riddell> ooh, new beryl from imbrandon_
<fdoving> Riddell: with dualscreen support or?..
<sebas> If it's somewhat recent, yes.
* sebas is running Beryl 0.1.4, which has good dualscreen support.
<fdoving> the one in feisty ~2weeks ago didn't work well with my two screens.
<sebas> Well, I'm running kwin, but I've Beryl installed.
<Riddell> ooh, sebas, did you get to Edinburgh?
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, even returned :-)
<fdoving> I use the free ati driver, on ppc, i ask for trouble :)
<sebas> Riddell: Nice city, I like Cockburn Street and Frankenstein most, I think
<sebas> For shopping / drinking at least
<Riddell> I can just see you hanging out with the goths on Cockburn Street
<Riddell> shame I wasn't around
<ryanakca> has anybody worked on SolSeek? or shall I finish my package for it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I've not heard of anyone doing so
<ryanakca> kk, ty
<sebas> Riddell: Eh, yeah :>
<imbrandon_> Riddell, hehe yea new beryl
<sebas> We were pretty lucky actually, not one drop of rain during our stay
* sebas is working on proper UUID and LABEL support in mountconfig right now, by the way.
<imbrandon_> they are cleaning up some lic issues with soem of the plugins then i'll be uploading again
<Riddell> sebas: it never rains in Edinburgh, that's what we have Glasgow for
<Riddell> sebas: ooh, cookl
<sebas> Riddell: Heh
<imbrandon_> lol
<sebas> Is that why aKademy is in Glasgow?
<sebas> I think we had enough rain ...
<nixternal> ooh new beryl of crap! i know a few people who will wet their pants with that news
<imbrandon_> yup and aquamarine ( the kde kwin replacement ) shouldent segfault now either :)
<nixternal> i have a guy on Ubuntu Chicago that is a freaking fanatic of beryl
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> does the kicker/pager react properly to switching desktops yet?
<nixternal> i think every other hour i am quoted for telling him "composite is crap"
<imbrandon_> bleh, i could honestly care less aobut it, but no one else wanted to package it corectly and i did it for the last few releases sooo
* ryanakca tried beryl... I liked it... just slowed my computer down too much
* jdong has computers that run beryl just fine
<jdong> and I've not spent > $30USD for any of my video cards :)
* nixternal tried beryl, and all of a sudden got the urge to either slit his wrists or go buy ms vista (both serve no purpose)
<imbrandon_> anything that dosent use onboard video and is over 2.5ghz, under that its a no go
<jdong> Sempron64 2800+ & Geforce4 MX400 is my lowest box running beryl
<imbrandon_> running and useable are totaly diffrent
<imbrandon_> ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> bingo buddy
<nixternal> useable and useful are totally different as well
<nixternal> there is nothing useful about beryl
<jdong> :)
<jdong> it was simpler to set up than compiz for me
<imbrandon_> bah there are some nice things aobut it, but not much
<jdong> that was my excuse :)
<fdoving> beryl is usefull, it can convert users to linux. :)
<imbrandon_> jdong, its exactly the same as compiz to setup
<fdoving> .. those who like that kind of stuff... :)
<imbrandon_> i mean exaclty
<jdong> imbrandon_: compiz refuses to start on one of my boxes
<nixternal> fdoving: and then it can send right back to windows after their 300 crashes or bug reports as well
<jdong> maybe I should attempt a newer compiz
<imbrandon_> nixternal, actualy its stablized a tad , still buggy as hell but ALOT better than when i was at UDS
<nixternal> i don't know, just doesn't appeal to me
<imbrandon_> but then again imho kwin is buggy and un useable too , so its evil either way you go
<imbrandon_> imho
<nixternal> reminds me of the kids who put $15k into their Hondas and still run slower than a station wagon
<crimsun> but it's -shiny-!
<imbrandon_> thats what great about linux, choice, just choose not to run it, i may run it i may not, depends on the day and machine
<nixternal> crimsun: my grandfather always told me that it is a waste of time polishing a turd, so no shiny for me :)
<imbrandon_> but i dont bash it for the sake to bash it
<nixternal> i do :)
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon_> i bash it because it suxors
<imbrandon_> :)
* nixternal will wait for kwin to do it for him
<imbrandon_> nixternal, the funny thing is if you have ever tried to program a theme for kwin its just as much hell
<imbrandon_> ;)
<imbrandon_> its just been arround longer
<nixternal> oh i have TRIED :)
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon_> anyhow back to my esx install
<imbrandon_> bbiab
<nixternal> no way, another school shooting in the US!
<nixternal> jeesh
<imbrandon_> yea the kid died on the way to the hospital
<nixternal> that sucks
<imbrandon_> anyhow brb
<Jucato> :O
<nixternal> i used to love the fist fights and hair pulling back when i went to high school. now you have to wear a bullet proof vest and pack
<nixternal> the stoners every now and then would pull a knife, but didn't know how to use them half of the time
<Zerlinna> Riddell: is the date for the next meeting definit (january 11th 12:00 UTC) ?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: nope
<Zerlinna> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> Zerlinna: any plans for a Kubuntu stall at linuxtag this year?
<mhb> hmm, 12:00 UTC is not a good time for me
<mhb> Riddell: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/kdeqt/kde3arch/kde-i18n-howto.html <-- a useful HOWTO indeed :o)
<mhb> Riddell: the result:
<mhb> Riddell: KLocale::setMainCatalogue("adept"); // this loads adept.mo as the base catalog -- the HOWTO recommends to put it in main.cpp
<mhb> Riddell: KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalogue(libept); // then import any secondary catalogs like libept through this method
<mhb> Riddell: the results seem to be promising, I'll send you the patch after I finish some other stuff
<fdoving> oh my, i'm already in love with the new run command dialog in kde4.
<bddebian> heh
<Riddell> mhb: excellent
<yuriy> hah i see the bug mail came through
<Lure> Riddell: any news regarding digikamimageplugins?
<jdong> whee, ktorrent 2.1rc1 :)
* jdong attempts uupdate
<jdong> can someone sponsor http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/2.1rc1/ktorrent_2.1~rc1-0ubuntu1.dsc into feisty?
<jdong> tested and confirmed working in pbuilder and chroot
<crimsun> Uploading via ftp ktorrent_2.1~rc1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<crimsun> Successfully uploaded packages.
<jdong> crimsun: thanks! :)
<jdong> and I promise this one won't harm baby jesus
<mhb> imbrandon: what version of beryl have you packaged?
<fdoving> 0.1.2 i guess.
<fdoving> http://imbrandon.com/packages/dists/feisty/beryl/
<mhb> fdoving: that's what I thought too, but current beryl version seems to be 0.1.4
<fdoving> hum..
<fdoving> i'm not up2date on beryl. might try to get it to work on ppc+dualscreen some time.
<fdoving> i have 0.1.1, works on one monitor, not both.
<mhb> fdoving: I have 0.1.1 too, but I have some issues with rendering on my Intel card, so I wanted to test the newest one
<ryanakca> jdong: so you got ktorrent working, eh?
<praetor> i couldn't get 0.1.3 to work on dual-screen
<jdong> ryanakca: credit goes to Tonio for working ktorrent :)
<jdong> I just updated his work to rc1, released today
<jdong> now ktorrent can find lan peers via zeroconf and also exchange peers with utorrent
<ryanakca> nice
<mhb> imbrandon: thanks for the beryl - it seems 0.1.2 fixed the only bug that was bothering me
<Riddell> Lure: good question, let me ask
<nixternal> Lure: i added my keys to your wiki page btw
<nixternal> some of the keys don't provide numbers :(
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-04
<fdoving> nite.
<fdoving> Hawkwind: about your http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/RemovingServicesAtBootTime - i'd actually recommend not removing the links, as they will be replaced when you upgrade. I recommend renaming the symlinks from SNNname to KNNname in /etc/rc2.d/ instead.
<fdoving> Hawkwind: nice howtos btw. :)
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Thanks.  I'll note that for sure
<fdoving> great, then i'll go sleep. nite :)
<Hawkwind> Sleep well
<bddebian> Heya
<freeflying> moin all
<bddebian> Heya freeflying
<Hobbsee> morning all
<praetor> good arvo Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> hey praetor!  did i ever answer your question about adept patching?
<praetor> Hobbsee: hehe dont worry I figured it out. Mornfall said that he wouldn't be against including it in adept svn as long as it was conditonally compiled in as a library
<praetor> i've since sent him the files and just waiting for him to get around to it, hes been afk for a few days
<Hobbsee> praetor: right, cool :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i think he went on holidays
<praetor> Hobbsee: hehe yes holidays. Only another month for me before work starts :-[
<Hobbsee> praetor: :(
<Hobbsee> praetor: i'm sure you can find more stuff to fix in that time, if you want :P
<praetor> Hobbsee: hehe movers are taking my stuff on the 9th, I'll be without a computer and internet for maybe 2 weeks *gasp*
<Hobbsee> argh!!!
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon_ 
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!
<Jucato> any date for the meeting yet?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ping?
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping too?
<Jucato> I think I'm free for the whole week/weekend anyway
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i need to set one - if you've got a preferred day, let me know
* Hobbsee nods
<nixternal> Hobbsee: pong?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: do you need both gnupg-agent and pinetry-qt installed to read encrypted mail?
<nixternal> yes ma'am
<nixternal> ready for the reason?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: dammit.  yes
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's the reason?
<nixternal> i don't really know, but thought i did for a second :)
<nixternal> for some reason, when reading an encrypted email, kmail will not pop-up the password box
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<nixternal> if you install pinentry-qt it will. now i don't know if you need the agent so much really
<nixternal> i never tested w/o the agent, and always installed them together
<Hobbsee> can you check without the agent please?
* Hobbsee cant, as kmail keeps crashing on her imap mail
<Hobbsee> :(
<nixternal> Hobbsee: wait one sec
<nixternal> you knwo what
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> i just did a fresh install a cuople of weeks ago
<nixternal> i didn't install gnugp-agent nor pinentry-qt
<Hobbsee> after my changes from before - nice!
<nixternal> all of my old emails that were encrypted, i was able to open and view, and it would ask me for the password
<Hobbsee> so is even encrypted mail working now?
<nixternal> ryanakca and myself were messing with encrypted emails one day
<nixternal> and we couldn't read each others
<ryanakca> I could read yours
<nixternal> messing around i installed gnupg-agent and pinentry-qt and was able to read his emails
<ryanakca> well, the ones you encrypted to me
<nixternal> as it would ask for the password
<ryanakca> yeah, after we got it working
<Hobbsee> nixternal: right..
<nixternal> s/would/wouldn't in that last statement
<nixternal> kmail and gpg sucks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's why i want it fixed :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: want a link to the HOWTO I followed? make sure you reboot in the middle, before testing it...
<nixternal> i don't know why, and the kdepim devs know it as well
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: sure
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i subscribe to the kdepim dev list and the user list, and it seems 75% of the emails are all gpg related
<Hobbsee> nixternal: for kubuntu or other distros?
<nixternal> kde period
<Hobbsee> ouch
<nixternal> err, kmail/kdepim
<nixternal> most of the pim guys seem to be using a BSD and seeing the same issues
<ryanakca> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KMail_gpg-agent_kde
<nixternal> i know this, i have gnupg-agent and pinentry-qt instaled and I no longer have any issues (Edgy 3.5.5)
<ryanakca> that one, and just a sec, I'll get the other one I used
<ryanakca> http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html
<nixternal> funny thing is this, i have had different results, on my other machine i had to install so many other libs in order to get it to work for me
<ryanakca> that one worked...
<nixternal> this time it was those 2 files and boom it worked
<ryanakca> gentoo one should work as well
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, i modified it a few days ago
<nixternal> oh another thing ryanakca and i figured out too, if the gpg key of the encrypted email isn't trusted, you won't decrypt it either
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: you won't encrypt to them, wasn't it?
<nixternal> i don't remember that issue with thunderbird and their silly agent
<ryanakca> oops, s/Hobbsee/nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya ryanakca, that's what it was
<nixternal> i couldn't encrypt the email to you w/o trusting you
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: make sure you _reboot_ before doing the  "Check it Works in KMail" step...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i want all of encryption, and signing them, to work.  and i want to know if both gnupg-agent and pinetry-qt, or just one of htem, or none of htem, are required to make kmail do signing/encryptijng out of the box :P
<nixternal> and come one, we all know we really shouldn't trust ryanakca :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: kmail is mostly unusable for me
<nixternal> see i don't use imap, for pop3 kmail is wonderful
<nixternal> now install beagle and watch the slowness kick in
<ryanakca> and make sure to add the two following lines to .xsession before rebooting...
<nixternal> on shutdowns that is, and spam checking
<ryanakca> watchgnupg /home/ryan/.gnupg/log-socket
<ryanakca> eval "$(gpg-agent --daemon)"
<nixternal> ryanakca: i dont' have that :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: odd, I tried removing it and it didn't work :(
<nixternal> i thought in the past i put the eval portion in my .bashrc, but can't remember anymore
<nixternal> ya, i don't even have an .xsession file
<ryanakca> no, you need to create one... the system default one is in /etc/X11/xsession iirc
<nixternal> well ya
<nixternal> but i never created one
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: the kmail.kde.org has all the dependencies needed
<nixternal> i can't remember my last setup either, i blew it away to install feisty
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: right.  so i can close all the encryption bugs nwo?
<Hobbsee> oh wait.....
<ryanakca> I dunno...
<nixternal> when are we going to have some kde 3.5.6 packages for edgy :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: sometime after 3.5.6 is released *g*
<Hobbsee> nixternal: and after feisty ones
<nixternal> hrmm, i thought it was already released
* ryanakca wishes he had more than one usable computer... install edgy and feisty...
<nixternal> the doc guys make fun of me cuz i have 3.5.5
<Hobbsee> January 15th, 2007: Tagging KDE 3.5.6
<Hobbsee> January 23rd, 2007: Expected release date of KDE 3.5.6
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: dual boot
<nixternal> wth was i thinking it was already released
<Hobbsee> dunno
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm... and resize my small hard-drive? :D
<Hobbsee> how small is it?
* Hobbsee ran 3 OS' on 40gb
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'm trying to convert my mom to Kubuntu
<ryanakca> 200GB :P
<Hobbsee> hah
<ryanakca> at the moment it's the "I don't want to have to learn anything new" factor that's keeping her from switching...
<Hobbsee> yeah....
<Hobbsee> when they have to learn by force is always fun
<nixternal> hehe, i have 10 os's on a 60gb drive
<Hobbsee> "i've left you instructions on hwo to run linux, i'm off, bye"
<nixternal> trying to borrow from each one too
<ryanakca> so tommorow I'm going to have her do a usability test... it provides kubuntu some data, and she gets to see how easy it is to use at the same time
<nixternal> my mom just received a lifetime of AOL for being a member for more than 10yrs. she won't leave it for 2 reasons, one of which i took care of, email, and the other is the stupid aol games that she is addicted to
<Hobbsee> oh damn, i missed a dep of kmail, when i last got it uploaded
<Hobbsee> gpgsm should also be a dep of kmail
<ryanakca> She's running XP... and it's quite slow... about 45 seconds to open up Firefox (took me a month and a half to get her to stop using IE...)... 50 to open Outlook Express... live CD is very fast on it...
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<ryanakca> and I'm trying to convince her that it's worth it... she won't have to dish out 100$ every year for Norton...
<ryanakca> :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> ryanakca: my mom's box is xp as well, and i noticed the same thing with firefox taking forever to load. ie loads instantly. i hate her computer
<nixternal> i hate xp
<nixternal> i hate microsoft too
<nixternal> except for ms office, i must admit that is one hell of a setup, just to damn expensive
<Hobbsee> mhb: what's a better time for you?
<ryanakca> nixternal: I installed open office on my mom's computer.... I gave her links to the documentation and showed her how to get help for it on IRC... the next day I went skiing and came back to find MS Office installed on her computer... Teacher and Student Edition...
<mhb> Hobbsee: anything between 14:30 and 05:00 UTC
<Hobbsee> OK
<Hobbsee> oh neat, UTC is UK time at the moment
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what's the earliest time you can do a meeting?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: um.. 22:00 UTC? (that'd be 6:00 AM here...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right
<Hobbsee> which is...9am here...
<Jucato> that woudl be 9:00 AM there right?
<Jucato> would*
<Hobbsee> yeah, think so
<Hobbsee> OK, lets do that.
* Jucato suddenly feels special :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: preference of day?  Riddell and the other UK people will shoot us if we have a 5am meeting :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
* Hobbsee can do the later times, with no uni at the moment
<mhb> Hobbsee: any day you want
<Hobbsee> mhb: right.
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'll grab my roster tonight, occasoinally i get day shifts
<Hobbsee> (for next week)
<mhb> okay
<mhb> see you later
<Hobbsee> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Hobbsee waves
<seaLne> Hobbsee: pong
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> seaLne: heya.  was going to ask you something about kmail, dont remember what
<seaLne> gpg presumably?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<seaLne> i've had no end of problems with it
<Hobbsee> i added a whole lot of deps, as the kde site said it needed them for gpg, and it's seeming towork, at least partially
<seaLne> yeah now works on my feisty work machine which didn't before those changes
<freeflying> imbrandon: arounds?
<Hobbsee> seaLne: yay :)  so it's fully working for you now?
<Hobbsee> on feisty
<seaLne> Hobbsee: some point edgy/feisty i stopped being able to read encrypted mails on work machine, at home i could never read most signed mails (without viewing source)
<Hobbsee> seaLne: right...i wonder why
<seaLne> i had identical packages and gpg setups on home and work yet no luck at home
<Hobbsee> hrm
<seaLne> before christmas at work i could view some signed emails but not most and got errors with encrypted mail, no password prompt
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i had before
<Hobbsee> seaLne: but is it working OK now, on both machines?
* Hobbsee thinsk the answer is Yes
<seaLne> not at home which is still edgy
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, i didnt modify edgy :P
<seaLne> yeah, just saying
<Hobbsee> so that's expected
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: meeting on wednesday, 2200 UTC sound good?
* Hobbsee cant do thursday
<Jucato> sure. that'd be thursday on our tiem anyway :)
<Jucato> time*
<Hobbsee> indeed
* gnomefreak hating thursday already and its not even 6am
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: why so?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: people are being *thinking* of a nice word
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so that would be Jan. 10 right? (Jan 11 for us)
<gnomefreak> ignorant for lack of better word
<Hobbsee> ah, yeah
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahh
<gnomefreak> oh and repo is down :(
<Hobbsee> which?
<gnomefreak> feisty main
<Hobbsee> whihc mirror?
<gnomefreak> atleast by the looks of it it is
<gnomefreak> http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Sources
<Hobbsee> Get:6 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty Release.gpg [191B] 
<Hobbsee> Ign http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Translation-en_AU
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> yeha, use gb.
<gnomefreak> k i can do that :)
<Hobbsee> archive. seems to point to us.archive, iirc
<gnomefreak> uk i thought
<Hobbsee> or use a faster, local mirror
<Hobbsee> yeah, maybe
<gnomefreak> much better it looks like its downloading from them
<gnomefreak> ty ;)
<mhb> good afternoon
<Riddell> aye
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<mhb> do you know about the composite-by-default spec?
<mhb> does Kubuntu plan to do a similar thing too?
* Jucato prays no...
<mhb> the spec talks about kwin too
<Riddell> yes, we'll use kwin in kde 4
<Jucato> oh kwin 4 yes :)
<mhb> Riddell: so you don't plan to implement Beryl/Compiz support for Feisty?
<Riddell> not by default no
<mhb> Riddell: actually the spec talks about it (kwin replacement for supported machines)
<Riddell> hmm, naughty spec
<mhb> and easy kwin - compiz/beryl switching
<mhb> Riddell: nasty, but Essential :o)
<Jucato> heh there was even an approved Edgy spec before about using Oxygen icons as default :)
<Riddell> that had caveats
<mhb> Jucato: that was a different issue
<mhb> (lagged a bit, sorry)
<Jucato> ugh.. sorry... terrible lag spike
<Hobbsee> Jucato: where in particular are you again"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is 2200 wednesday 10th a suitable meeting time for you, and people in the UK?
<Jucato> Philippines
<Hobbsee> which shouldnt have been effected by the tsunami, presumably...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the Taiwan earthquake did some major damage to undersea cables
<Jucato> a big portion of asia/southeast asia got affected
<Riddell> Hobbsee: perfect for me
<Lure> Riddell: any news regarding digikamimageplugins?
<Riddell> Lure: no, keybuk changed his ssh key or something and couldn't get in
<Riddell> we need to poke someone else
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, which is what i thought..
* Hobbsee continues playing lemmings happily in the background
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you asked if not having access to my home server was deliberate.  it's not but accounts don't last long on that machine since it gets reinstalled each time I test a new kubuntu CD
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotcha :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: was only for that one point in time, where i couldnt upload of steve's machine, because of the packet loss, and couldnt upload off imbrandon_'s, as he didnt have ssh set up
<Hobbsee> speaking of which..
* Hobbsee POKES imbrandon_!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> steve?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stevenk == steve
* Hobbsee isnt referring to an old supervisor who came to visit
<Hobbsee> speaking of which - what's the deal with psycoanalitical tests for job interviews???
<mhb> Riddell: have you tested the patch yet?
<mhb> from yesterday
<Riddell> mhb: no, it's still a couple items down on my todo list I'm afraid
<Riddell> but I will today
<mhb> no problem ... it's just "medium", after all
<Hobbsee> ROFL!  http://www.smh.com.au/news/unusual-tales/bank-gives-cat-credit-card/2007/01/04/1167777209637.html
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> bddebian: the mighty crimsun is better than us at reviewing
<bddebian> Aye
<Hobbsee> bddebian: he rejected what we put thru last night, there were a few bits missing
* Hobbsee shrugs, and leaves the reviewing to him :P
<bddebian> Yeah, he scolded me last night already :-)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ryanakca> where's all the kubuntu bugs again?
<ryanakca> it used to be in the topic... and I can't seem to find the link in my bookmarks...
* Hobbsee has it bookmarked
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: triage kdepim for me, if you're looking for something to do :)
<Hobbsee> seeing as you're one of the few who actually use kdepim as a while
<Hobbsee> s/while/whole/
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> sure, finish this patch in doc-linux-html if your looking for something to do... it's simple... you create a directory, move files to it, over and over again for all the HOWTOs
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> ouchy
* Hobbsee has been told to go to bed
<ryanakca> (there's only 300 of them...) :P
<ryanakca> lol, g'night :)
* Hobbsee emails the ML @ meeting time
<ryanakca> what time is it at again?
<ryanakca> you had said 1200UTC?
<Jucato> 2200 UTC
* ryanakca does the math...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: 2200UTC.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it changed :)
<ryanakca> 1700EST, so, 5PM, I'm there :)
<ryanakca> (hopefully... if it's on a wednesday, then no... but that's a 14% chance, so I'm fine :D)
<Jucato> it's on a Wednesday...
* ryanakca wonders why Ctrl-Alt-Esc doesn't work anymore :(
<Jucato> :O
<ryanakca> Jucato: really? wiki/Kubuntu/Meetings says sometime in January 2007, and it's not marked in -meetins' topic... and it's topic goes up to the 11... wednesday is the 10th
<Jucato> well, I'm not really sure... let's just wait for Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: it's on a wednesday.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: do you want it on a tuesday instead?
<ryanakca> :D
* Hobbsee just cant do a thursday
<ryanakca> hmm... same
<Hobbsee> and a friday night meeting would be....well, unless it was at the pub
* ryanakca has bagpipes on wednesday :D
<Hobbsee> hehe, nice!
<Hobbsee> sure you cant play the bagpipes for us during the meeting?
<ryanakca> which I can't enter (pub that is) :D
<Hobbsee> what, not old enough?
<ryanakca> well, unless I setup a wireless network at the band hall, steal my mums laptop and somehow stream our practice live...
<ryanakca> nope
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> awww
* Hobbsee thoguth you were over 18
<ryanakca> hehehe, nope
<ryanakca> 14 :P
<Jucato> so many devs... below my age... :(
<Hobbsee> wow, a really young one!
<ryanakca> lol
* Hobbsee wont serve you cigarettes, then :P
* ryanakca has been using linux since 11 :P
<ryanakca> good
<Hobbsee> hehe
* ryanakca chucks Hobbsee's cigarettes into the lake... or /dev/null for that matter :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hey now.  work would not be pleased with that
<ryanakca> where d'you work?
<Hobbsee> a supermarket
<Hobbsee> it's very yellow and red :P
<ryanakca> hehe, independent grocers?
<Hobbsee> bilo, actually
* ryanakca thought you needed to go to bed :)
* Hobbsee is australian
<ryanakca> never heard of it...
<Hobbsee> i do, i do...
<ryanakca> I know... that's why your in the future... :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mhb> that's the problem with australians ... they wake up when you go to sleep :o)
<ryanakca> independent is the red and yellow one here...
* Hobbsee is going to bed....and chatting...
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> mhb: it is.  i live in a sucky timezone
* Hobbsee is a night owl, anyway
* Hobbsee wonders what the temperature in spain would be, about the time of UDS...
<Hobbsee> </random thought>
<ryanakca> warmer than here, I can pretty much garantee you that,,,
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's not saying much...
<sebas> Hobbsee: I guess around 25 degrees, depending on where you are in Spain
<sebas> Might be warmer, of course
<Hobbsee> sebas: C or F?
<sebas> C, it's Europe :P
<Hobbsee> smart :)
<Hobbsee> well then, i might not freeze :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: meeting moved to tuesday, fridge emailed.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: should show up in topic sometime soonish of -meeting, and after i update it here
<mhb> I guess we need a sort of meeting management
<Hobbsee> mhb: meaning?
<Hobbsee> mhb: give me the summary now, and tell me the rest tomorrow :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: like a way for everyone (at least everyone important for the meeting) to indicate if he's (not) available
<Hobbsee> mhb: true.  usually it's fine, and it's on thursday nights.
<Hobbsee> however, with me nto at uni, this one's later, so more people can be there
<Hobbsee> mhb: i have a mental list of that though
* Hobbsee really beds this time
<mhb> good night
<mhb> ryanakca: so you need to make it to the meeting, eh? :o) Are you applying for membership?
<mhb> ryanakca: just wondering
<ryanakca> mhb: back, I was having breakfast :D
<ryanakca> mhb: dunno, should I?
<mhb> ryanakca: that's completely up to you
<ryanakca> mhb: wonder how much people do before applying
<mhb> ryanakca: I was just curious why you need to be on that meeting
<ryanakca> I don't... I just want to be there...
<ryanakca> hmm...
* ryanakca ponders the idea of membership
<Jucato> :)
<ryanakca> "at least two months of visible, significant activity"... well, I've been doing stuff since the summber, dunno if it was very visible... or significant..
* ryanakca thinks all in all it's significant...
<ryanakca> I'll think about it... but I like the idea...
<ryanakca> Jucato: who do I assign kdepim bugs to?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee?
<Jucato> uh... I don't know... :(
<ryanakca> hmm... well... she IS the last one to have uploaded it... *scratches head*
<mhb> ryanakca: why do you need to assign them?
<ryanakca> it's a wishlist bug... so that it can be implemented?
* ryanakca rereads his triaging manual...
<ryanakca> wait... nevermind... it should be forwarded upstream :D
<Jucato> triaging manual?
<mhb> give me the number
<mhb> ryanakca: ^^
<ryanakca> just a sec
<ryanakca> bug 77682
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77682 in kdepim "Unable to save Event "foo" when calendar is stored on an imap folder" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77682
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<ryanakca> Jucato: ^^
<Jucato> ooh thanks
<mhb> hallo Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi mhb  :)
<mhb> Hobbsee|Remote: did you know there's a CC meeting on Tuesday?
* ryanakca wonders if Hobbsee has the endless ring when you are pinged on, and how much she likes being woken up by it :D
<ryanakca> hey Zerlinna
<ryanakca> mhb: that happened to me once :D
<ryanakca> mhb: what would I do with bug 76314 ... it's not a bug, bug I can confirm it... iirc, It's supposed to be that way... Reject it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76314 in doc-linux "Some -HOWTOs installed on an en-gb system are not in English" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76314
<ryanakca> s/bug/but
<matlec> hi
<matlec> is there an easy way to update to apt 0.6.46.4 (without moving to feisty ;-))?
<mhb> ryanakca: I guess leave rejecting to the people that manage that particular package
<ryanakca> mhb: aka, me...
<ryanakca> mhb: there's 5 bugs... 4 of them are assigned to me... the other one is that one... it's auto synced from Debian
<mhb> ryanakca: I see
<mhb> ryanakca: why it is not a bug?
<ryanakca> because the HOWTOs are synced from TLDP... it's a package meant to contain all the HOWTOs..
<ryanakca> it isn't language specific in other words...
<mhb> ryanakca: how does the sync from TLDP go? Through Debian?
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> Debian syncs it every month
<ryanakca> and then we sync it from them
<ryanakca> (at least that's what it looks like)
<mhb> ryanakca: if so, you can mark it as rejected and state that it is a Debian bug
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> or file it in Debian and then link it in this bug?
<mhb> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> kk, thanks
<Zerlinna> hi ryanakca sorry I was afk
<Riddell> hello UbuntuSt1ts
<ryanakca> hehe..
<mhb> Riddell: that's a stats bot, judging by his name
<Riddell> yeah, but who runs it?
* ryanakca wonders where his stats bot got to..
<mhb> Riddell: http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/  <-- this guy, AFAIK
<ryanakca> Riddell: Contact: gouki |AT| goukihq |DOT| org
<Riddell> "Don't go out much (can't stand the light) but mainly because I hate most people."  not the most sociable of chaps
<Riddell> http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org/kubuntu-devel/
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> Riddell: you're the most used word! Congrats! :o)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> and I'm the 19th!
<ryanakca> mhb: I've decided I'm going for membership...
<mhb> ryanakca: good luck then
<ryanakca> heh, ty
<ryanakca> mhb: current version: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanKavanagh
<mhb> ryanakca: great
<nixternal> Hobbsee|Remote: Jan 11 @ 1200 UTC for the meeting then?
* nixternal will add that to the fridge
<toma> nixternal: on kubuntu-devel from hobsee: Argh, make that Tuesday the 9th, so that Ryanakca can make it.
<ryanakca> toma: yeah, I'm applying for membership :D
<toma> ryanakca: have you transfered the money to my account by then?
* ryanakca scans a couple of canadian bills... sure
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> so it is the 9th now?
<toma> ryanakca: ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<toma> nixternal: thats why i see on kubuntu-devel, she wrote that at 16:17 cet
<nixternal> i see the 10th on devel
<toma> nixternal: she replied to that
<nixternal> hmm, i haven't gotten that yet
<nixternal> tuesday the 9th, 2200?
<toma> yes
<toma> cc to fridge-devel, maybe you have a filter for that
<nixternal> ahh, got it at fridge-devel
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> just posted it on the fridge
<mhb> nixternal: umm
<mhb> nixternal: CC meeting is from 21:00 to 23:00
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> sure is
<nixternal> and we know that will be more than 2 hours
<nixternal> good catch mhb
<mhb> nixternal: I poked Hobbsee|Remote about it, but she's asleep
<nixternal> for the time being, i will put 1900 to 2100 to stop the overlapping and will wait to hear back from Hobbsee|Remote
* ryanakca checks his logs for the time
<ryanakca> she had said the time this morning... umm...
<ryanakca> [09:58]  <Hobbsee> ryanakca: 2200UTC.
<ryanakca> [09:58]  <Hobbsee> ryanakca: it changed :)
<nixternal> ya, can't do 2200 on the 9th though because of the CC
<ryanakca> ah, kk
<nixternal> is the 9th you only open day?
<Riddell> so it's on the 11th?
<ryanakca> monday, tuesday, friday...
<nixternal> sometime between the 9th and the 11th now :)
<ryanakca> thursday I could if it's after 7PM EST (end of the day midnight, friday morning midnight UTC)... and hobbsee said she couldn't make it on thursday, so that
<ryanakca> that's crossed out...
<ryanakca> the 10th I can't because I have bagpipe lesson/practice... so, we had settled on the Tuesday (9th)...
<ryanakca> if it clashes with too many schedules, I can alwais wait till next meeting for membership
<nixternal> dude, we want some bagpipe.ogg love around here
<ryanakca> lol
* nixternal loves the sound of bagpipes
<nixternal> come on, everyone can do amazing grace with the bagpipes. i want to hear some van halen on the bag pipes :)
<ryanakca> as I said earlier, that means I'd have to set up a wifi network at the band hall, steal my mums laptop, and somehow get it to stream our practice
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> cabo wabo preferably
* ryanakca can play some nice jigs and reels on it.... a pobaireachd... a whole slew of marches and retreats... some strathspeys... 
<toma> nixternal, mhb: can't we have a #kubuntu-meeting for that occasion or have it here?
<ryanakca> cabo wabo?
<nixternal> toma: sounds reasonable to me, however the whole logging thing and the officialness (yes i made that word up i think) of #ubuntu-meeting
<nixternal> No definitions found for 'officialness'.
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> yup, made that one up
<ryanakca> officiality?
* ryanakca searches for the adjectif form of it...
<nixternal> well seeing as bush is our president and can make up words, i feel i can do the same :)
<toma> nixternal: bonus points if you can pronounce it
<nixternal> hehe
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> i can't even pronounce my own name, let alone something with more than 4 letters
<ryanakca> k-ooo-b-OOOn-t-ooo ?
<nixternal> ouch
<mhb> soo?
<fdoving> hello.
<nixternal> heh, i accidentally changed the cc meeting :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> so at what time is our meeting?
<nixternal> who knows as of right now :)
<fdoving> does it change all the time?
<mhb> can't we get organized somehow?
<nixternal> we can, but i think that is up to Riddell and Hobbsee on when to hold the meeting. All I do is add it to the Fridge :)
<Riddell> we need to wait for Hobbsee to wake up
<ryanakca> nixternal: hmm... if you can figure a way for me to blast my pipes threw her speakers, I'm all for it :P... 'till then, bbl
<mhb> by the way, is there a feature in Kontact (or something like that) for remote calendar purposes? I'd guess there is.
<nixternal> mhb: yes, you can download the ical and them import it. that is what i do. there is also a way to not only import but to synchronize with the fridge cal, but it doesn't allow you to make any changes or additions
<nixternal> i.e., you can set an alarm for it
<nixternal> s/can/can't
<mhb> nixternal: ahh
<nixternal> i download the ical file, goto kcal, and then File->Import
<mhb> I think all this finding out who has/ has not free time takes too much time
<nixternal> and then just have it merge with the current calendar. it has worked great and allows me to add alarms/notifications
<nixternal> mhb: agreed, but we need to try and accomodate as many people as possible
<nixternal> the original plan was for 1200 UTC, and at that time I am rolling out of bed and wiping my eyes usually before class or work
<ryanakca> 1200UTC, is when I have breakfast and get ready to go to school...
<nixternal> 1200UTC is 0600 here
<fdoving> i can't make 1200UTC either.
<mhb> nixternal: that why I ask if there's technology around that makes it easier
<nixternal> well, I know on the doc team, we have/had a list of everyones available times and then would add them up to see which hour had the most points, and would schedule the meeting around that
<ryanakca> yeah, or make a table on the wiki and have everyone add their name into the collumn with the time at which they're available
<ryanakca> that way you just pick the time where there's the most names...
<nixternal> i can go ahead and create/borrow from the doc wiki page for that to setup
<nixternal> it is quite easy
<nixternal> however you have to make sure you add up the numbers after you add your information
<mhb> I would vote for a bit slicker solution
<ryanakca> here, just a sec...
<ryanakca> mhb: a poll on the forums?
<mhb> like syncing with a Kontact-friendly server
<nixternal> hmm. mhb activekolab (i believe that is what it is called) would be perfect
<nixternal> or something like tutos
<ryanakca> mhb: most people... dislike... kontact :)
<Riddell> they do?
* nixternal loves kontact
<mhb> I dig kontact
<nixternal> http://www.activecollab.com/
<toma> dislike
<nixternal> http://www.kolab.org/  <-- and of course there is always kolab
<ryanakca> Riddell: well, Hobbsee told me this morning that I should triage kdepim bugs because I was one of the few people who use it
<ryanakca> nixternal: is there a kolab server anywheres?
<nixternal> none that i know of. i was tempted to set on up here at home, but never did
<ryanakca> (that we could use)
* ryanakca can try to set one up...
<nixternal> i can add an activecolab setup though on my dreamhost domain to play with
<ryanakca> simple as sudo apt-get install kolabd kolab-webadmin kolab-resource-handlers           :D
<mhb> although kontact may not be loved by all, having a more "professional" calendar solution would be ... professional? :o)
<ryanakca> yeah
<mhb> and it may speed things up a bit, which is the point
* ryanakca twiddles while kolab installs itself up
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i just setup a kubuntu subdomain with activecollab
<nixternal> waiting for dns to sync so i can finish setting it up
<ryanakca> heh... so you're setting up a server too?
<nixternal> not kolab, but activecollab. i have been wanting to test it out for LoCo and LUG use as well
<nixternal> right now the LUG I run uses Tutos, which is OK, but very ugly
<ryanakca> hmm... kolab can be used in contact and web interface... and activecollab?
<nixternal> i believe the same, we shall find out shortly though
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> oooh... this is interesting... and overly complicated... kolab2 is basicly a mail server type thingy...
<Riddell> that is the whole point of kolab
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, I thought it was just a organisation type thingy
<nixternal> activecollab is rediculous
<ryanakca> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> doesn't serve any straight forward purpose
<nixternal> you can manage a project if you don't want to include dates
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> bbl...
* ryanakca still thinks that wiki is the simplest and quickest thing for finding out the best time...
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/
<ryanakca> stick a link in the topic... people add their name... that simple
<nixternal> hahah, read the title
<ryanakca> sure, I'll buy it for 4 million :P
<ryanakca> just add this line into a file with this extention ".py"...     print '$' * 4000000, 'USD'       ... then stick it threw python :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya right, that would really anger someone
<nixternal> heh, would be funny. I wonder how loud they would yell WTF!
<nixternal> as their screen gets flooded
<mhb> where's Tonio these days?
<Riddell> making babies?  not sure
<mhb> Riddell: oh, forgot about that :o) silly me
<nixternal> haha
* mhb misses voip testing
<mhb> Riddell: are there KDE4 packages in Feisty yet?
<Riddell> mhb: same ones as in edgy
<Riddell> they're out of date for developing with
<mhb> what I'd love would be scripts that can fetch SVN and build a package
<jdong> mhb: you mean like Gentoo? :P
<jdong> (kidding)
<mhb> jdong: gentoo doesn't fetch SVN, does it?
<fdoving> it can probably do that too.
<jdong> mhb: lots of people have adapted ebuilds to directly check out svn and then build
<jdong> and it's not too hard to do, actually
<jdong> so each time you re-emerge a package it checks it out again from svn
<jdong> heh I guess nothing stops one from doing this with debs either :)
<fdoving> didn't imbrandon start some kde4 packaging?
<jdong> with a bit of scripting and taboo network access during build :D
<mhb> well, it would be really helpful for devs like me
<mhb> those that are too lazy to follow the build howto
<jdong> :)
<jdong> wonder if such a script will hit automatix-level animousity/resent :)
<jdong> it seems like it's near-taboo to script operations into a one-click thing
<fdoving> when it fails, it's not nice.
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> same can be said about hand-doing it too
<fdoving> true.
<fdoving> mhb: read though http://developernew.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version?
<mhb> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> with a space at the end before ?.
<mhb> fdoving: and it's really not a friendly process
<mhb> fdoving: with the whole new user and all
<mhb> fdoving: and I would be really glad if you could just give out a Kubuntu Feisty and say "you know that complicated page with the user setup? Forget it - with Kubuntu you can get your environment set up in a second"
<fdoving> that would be nice. :)
<mhb> fdoving: exactly - but I don't have the packaging/KDE4 experience to do such a script by myself (without a lot of time which I don't have :o)
<fdoving> in any case, that would be a very complex script, and as kde4 changes alot, i think it would be a pain to maintain.
<mhb> fdoving: the wiki page doesn't change much
<fdoving> that's because they don't provide packages.
<mhb> fdoving: even without the package management it would be a helpful one
<fdoving> if stuff move around it will be covered by the build-systems.
<mhb> fdoving: don't packages use that systems too?
<mhb> fdoving: the packaging tools, I mean
<fdoving> they would have to use them, yes, but you still need to somehow select what files goes in what package, and so on.. one could probably make huge packages, like 'kdebase.deb' and so on. not separating out the apps.
<Riddell> mhb: about?
<mhb> Riddell: still here
<Riddell> mhb: mm, no my mistake :)
<Riddell> mhb: adept still uses libapt-front, not libept, so I'll change that and commit your patch
<mhb> Riddell: is it the same?
<Riddell> libept is a newer version of libapt-front
<Riddell> but adept still uses the older version
<Riddell> it's very confusing
<Riddell> hmm, who else was doing an adept patch?
<mhb> Riddell: so there's an libapt-front and libept catalogs (.po files) which do the same thing?
<Riddell> mhb: which do almost the same thing
<mhb> Riddell: so you're 100% sure that all the lines in Adept (the problematic ones) are available in libapt-front.po?
<Riddell> mhb: can't see why they wouldn't be
<mhb> Riddell: okay then
<mhb> Riddell: libapt-front.mo exists, but it's not a part of translation templates for Adept
<Riddell> well no, it'll be part of libapt-front
<mhb> I see
<mhb> a tiny bit harder to find
<mhb> it is possible to make an application mixed with C++&KDE and Python&Pykde code?
<Riddell> yes, for various definitions of mixed
<Riddell> why?
<mhb> just wondering if that is possible
<mhb> any docs for that around?
<Riddell> well system settings does it with modules and libpythonise
<Riddell> another way is to call a separate application, like I do in the new language selector stuff
<Riddell> koffice has kross which exports interfaces you can use in python or ruby
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> I'll take a look at those
<mhb> Was Adept's UI designed by the KDE (UI) folks?
<Riddell> mhb: no, el did a review some months ago but it hasn't been implemented
<mhb> Riddell: that might be interesting to read
<Riddell> look up the edgy adept spevc
<Riddell> spec
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability those pictures & descriptions are the final results of the review, right?
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> mhb: adept patch in svn and uploaded to feisty, many thanks
<Riddell> praetor: just the dude!
<Riddell> praetor: did you have a patch for adept?
<mhb> Riddell: no need to thank me ... it was a bug I myself disliked
<mhb> good night everyone
<praetor> Riddell: i've got it sitting here, for adept2.1.1ubuntu3
<praetor> Riddell: i've sent it to mornfall who said he would put it into svn as a library with conditional compilation for kubuntu
<Riddell> praetor: lets get it into feisty.  can you send it to me?
<praetor> Riddell: sure
<praetor> Riddell: one sec
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-05
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> Riddell: if you get an email from the KDE sysadmins, put in a good word for me :)  I have Phil Rodriguez and a few others giving me their blessing :)
<Riddell> nixternal: account for docs stuff?
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> cool
<nixternal> they are getting tired of me sending them 100 emails a day with patches, and not being able to triage the boogs myself
<Jucato> they're gonna give you svn access? :)
<nixternal> would be nice :)
<nixternal> my name is earl is on :)
<nixternal> bbiaf
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Hobbsee> *dammit*
<Hobbsee> the one thing i forgot to check for was pre-existing meetings..
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> CC Meeting, eh?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> mmm...that sucks
<Hobbsee> that's your 3am isnt it, Jucato?
<Jucato> so we're back to Wednesday?
<Jucato> uh what time?
* Jucato didn't check the CC meeting time...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, i didnt change it
<Jucato> ah
<Hobbsee> [12:17]  <Ubugtu> Schedule for Australia/Sydney: 10 Jan 02:00: LoCo Team | 10 Jan 03:00: Forum Council | 10 Jan 06:00: Kubuntu Developers | 10 Jan 08:00: Community Council | 10 Jan 23:00: Edubuntu | 12 Jan 08:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<Jucato> hm... CC meeting is on Jan 10... didn't you reschedule ours on Jan 9?
<Jucato> 08:00 UTC = 4pm here, I think
<Riddell> they're both 9th in UTC time
<Riddell> why not Monday?
<Jucato> ah ok... that was for AU time... @_@
* Riddell beds
<Jucato> Good night Riddell! and sorry for last night
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no major problem - just less time for people to think and add to the agenda
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that paste is in au time, btw
<Jucato> heh yeah, I realized. the CC meeting is 5am my time
<Hobbsee> yeah, yuck
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you want @schedule <city>
<Jucato> I'm there :)
<Jucato> yeah 5am... I don't attend CC meetings anyway heheh
* Hobbsee wishes she didnt live in a sucky timezone.
<ryanakca> weee!
<Jucato> hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> I finally managed to convince my mum to have a 30 day trial with kubuntu :D
<crimsun> awesome.
<Hobbsee> hey ryanakca!
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<Jucato> nice
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanKavanagh ... I'm applying for membership at the meeting :)
<ryanakca> crimsun: yeah... really awesome, considering it took me a month and a half to get her to switch from IE to Firefox...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: woot!  :)
<crimsun> I love the fact that my folks don't care; they just want what works. And that's what Breezy's doing for them.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> till it's EOL'd, of course
<Jucato> Hobbsee: now you really have to make sure ryanakca can come to the meeting :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hahaha, indeed
* ryanakca remembers breezy... and hoary (or the first one, whatever it was, I had tried ubuntu, then switched to CentOS I believe...)
<crimsun> already have the update-manager -d -c set for the EOL
<Hobbsee> first was warty :P
* Hobbsee never did warty
* Hobbsee never did dev stuff with hoary, either.
* Hobbsee was just a lowly user then :P
<ryanakca> warty... 4.10 iirc...
<Hobbsee> yup
<crimsun> I have fond memories of 4.10
<ryanakca> yeah... back then I was looking for the distro on which setting up a mail server was easiest...
<crimsun> jani and I were stuffing sources.list with Debian KDE & Xfce repos
<ryanakca> only managed to get it setup this summer...
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> and then upgrading to edgy a couple weeks later whiped it out :D
<Hobbsee> ubuntu's nice for setting up a file server on, we found
* ryanakca likes fish :D
<ryanakca> is fish konqueror only? or does it work in Thunar or Nautilus?
<Hobbsee> it's a kioslave....iric
<ryanakca> kk
<Jucato> yep, kioslave only
<Jucato> fish:// and KDE's implementation of sftp://
<ryanakca> kk
<Jucato> hm.. there's a kk:// ? :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ongoing ping.  x2 things, iirc.
<ryanakca> brb, now that I have her HD backed up :)
<ryanakca> no :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: he hasn't pong'ed back, has he?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nope
<Hobbsee> but he should see that
<Hobbsee> heya neoncode, jpetso
<jpetso> hi Hobbsee
<ryanakca> hmm... for some reason I can't resize the ntfs partition on the LiveCD...
<ryanakca> s/on/with
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> boo! :P
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee|Remote> ryanakca: file hte kdepim bug upstream, and link it.  dont assign anything to me unless i say i'll fix it
<ryanakca> hmm???
<Jucato> lol
* ryanakca wonders...
<ryanakca> Oh!
<Hobbsee> earlier
<ryanakca> now I know what you're talking about
<ryanakca> kk
<Hobbsee> and that's in a machine i was ssh'd to, with irssi and screen
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> haha @ that ubuntu stats, and msot active people by time of day
<Hobbsee> haha @ the some big numbers, too
<Hobbsee|Remote> nixternal: *cries*
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> where's that stats page?
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> link link!
<Jucato> linky!?!?
<nixternal> http://ubuntustats.homelinux.org
<nixternal> Hobbsee|Remote: you talk to much :)
<nixternal> haha, im right behind ya
<Jucato> on which channel?
<nixternal> this one
<Jucato> aah
<nixternal> Hobbsee|Remote: yells a lot !38
<nixternal> gahahahahaha
<Jucato> yay! I'm no longer top at @kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: haha
* Hobbsee goes back to reading the logs
* Hobbsee notes that Hobbsee|Remote should perhaps be called Hobbsee|NotHere
<Jucato> isn't that against the IRC guidelines? :p
<Hobbsee> if i'm doing nick changes, yes
<Hobbsee> if it's multiple clients, no
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee|Remote> ryanakca: that i know of who use it, yes
<Hobbsee|Remote> @ your comment to Riddell
<Hobbsee|Remote> @ schedule times, i have the trouble that i work so much, and have uni, that i dont relaly know when i'm available, until about a week before.  unless it's a 6am meeting
<Hobbsee|Remote> oops
<Hobbsee> OK, bye!
<Hobbsee> work time!
<manchicken> Riddell: Thanks for the add.
<manchicken> Okay, that said, it's chicken beddy-bye time.
<Jucato> hi manchicken! happy new year!
<manchicken> See you all tomorrow.  It'll be a nice hacking time.
<manchicken> Jucato: You as well my friend.
<manchicken> Have a good night all.
<Jucato> sweet dreams!
<manchicken> BTW, ATI drivers (particularly for radeon xpress 200m) **SUCK** on laptops.  All A
<manchicken> All ACPI seems hosed with them.
<manchicken> Just thought I'd put that out there.  I should submit a bug report, but I didn't want to have to fight with collecting info.  It'd just be better to tell folks to avoid proprietary drivers. ^_^
<manchicken> That said, night.
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato drowns in the waves...
<Hobbsee> hehe, oh dear
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato :)
* Jucato remembers again how hard it is to right documentation...
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! any change in the meeting schedule?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: havent thought about it - my brain doesnt do that well with world times
<Jucato> heh... not very pretty is it... then add the DST dance to that...
<Hobbsee> nope
<Kuhrscher> Hi everybody
<Kuhrscher> Who generates the source tarballs of adept? Still mornfall?
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> mornfall i believe, yeah
<Kuhrscher> Since the last changes in svn have been done by Riddell...
<Jucato> hm.. was Adept the successor of Kapture?
<Jucato> I think mornfall committed some changes to KDE SVN lately, too
<Kuhrscher> Yes, you are right.
<Kuhrscher> I just noticed that in the recent release (2.1.2) the upstream translations from svn are missing
<Kuhrscher> It was the same for 2.1.1 some months ago...
<Kuhrscher> Ok, I'll contact mornfall directly
<Kuhrscher> Bye
* Hobbsee waves again
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<fabo> sebas: could you take a look to the submitted patch -> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=405133 , TIA
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 405133 in kde-guidance "messes up the display resolution (i.e. the dpi setting)" [Normal,Open] 
<sebas> fabo: Reviewing now
<fabo> thks
<sebas> Hm, dunno if we want this.
<sebas> Simon has spent quite some time getting the DPI setting right (tm)
<sebas> And it touches this stuff, of course.
<sebas> I'd rather have him look at it
<sebas> Can you email this to simon@simonzone.com?
<sebas> It'll take some time before he reads it, he's on vacation, but will be back well before the Feisty merge window closes
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> hello all
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> sebas: hey
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how are you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: good ;)
<sebas> Tonio_: Bonjour, good as ever :)
<Tonio_> I which I could say the same......
<sebas> What's wrong?
<Tonio_> my girlfriend just break our relationship....
<Hobbsee> ack!  why?
<sebas> Ouch :/
<Tonio_> last week  we were planning the wedding
<fabo> ouch
<Tonio_> why ?
<Tonio_> because her parents don't like me and it seems to hard for her to help me on that point
<Tonio_> she prefers to stop everything, after 6 years
<sebas> So she's going to marry her parents instead? :/
<Tonio_> we were talking about a baby three days ago
* sebas is really sorry to hear that
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tonio_> but the most stupid thing is that she admits that her mother his wrong, didn't make any effort, and she admits I've done the right things
<Tonio_> and she also claims she loves me
<Hobbsee> she's giving up because it's too hard?
<Tonio_> did someone ever saw such a stupid context ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: looks too hard for her to support me
<Tonio_> and to pressure her mother to make an effort
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and to defy her parents, presumably
<Jucato> :(
<praetor> Tonio_: woah, thats harsh man
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah, but after 1 years I would understand, if she was 18
<Tonio_> not when 26 and baby + wedding planed !!!!!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's what i would have thought
<Tonio_> that's the most incredible and stupid break I've seen in my life
<Tonio_> with adult people I mean
<Tonio_> so the point is that I have to leave kubuntufor a moment.......... take a break
<Tonio_> that's all my life that is destroyed
<Hobbsee> :(
<Tonio_> I quited my job 3 month ago to go living with her
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how long have you known about this for?
<Tonio_> I've left everything for her..........
<Tonio_> my job, my appartment, my friends........... and now she destroys everything......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: 2 hours
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do you think she'll reconsider?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: will I be ale to pardon this ?
<Tonio_> able
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry, i dont understand
<Jucato> that really... sucks... :(
<Tonio_> can I accept she can take such stupid decisions after such a long time toogether ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: everyone screws up.  do you love her enough to?
<Tonio_> just because of her fucking mother
<Hobbsee> particularly as she;s likely to have been pressured massively on this
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I love her, of course, but I don't know if I can pardon this.........
* Hobbsee nods
<Tonio_> would you pardon someone that breaks instead of supporting you when she also agrees that her mother caused the problem ?
<Tonio_> not that much people I know would pardon this....
<Hobbsee> honestly?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> be honnest
* sebas too
<Hobbsee> i'd give it a bit of time, to see how myself and $partner felt after a few days, then look at the situation
<sebas> But then I'm not french :-)
* Hobbsee has made pretty big mistakes in her life too - so has everyone
<Tonio_> sebas: :)
<Tonio_> I already did enough for her and  she does consider this
<Tonio_> it looks like just "normal" for her
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes but are you 27 ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not according to my drivers licence
<Tonio_> everyone does big mistakes
<Tonio_> but that mistake when we just announced the wedding to everyone..........
* Hobbsee doenst know, she hasnt been there
<Hobbsee> but i would suspect your girlfriend regrets it
<Tonio_> maybe she will
<Tonio_> but she looks unlogic enough to think she did good.....
<Tonio_> "I love you, you have done everything right, you just quit everything for me, that's the end, byebye"
<Tonio_> that's the resume.......
<Jucato> :O
<Tonio_> okay I don't want to complain too much here....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's fine
<Tonio_> I'll be back one day, but I don't know when, I have to take a break
<Hobbsee> OK
<Tonio_> find a job, an appartment, and reconstruct my brain......
<Hobbsee> yes, i was about to ask what you were going to do
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't know......
<Tonio_> I don't know what and where.....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hmmm....
<Tonio_> I don't want to go back in my parents home
<sebas> Tonio_: Take the time you need, and veel warmly welcome when you're back
<Tonio_> how can I annouce everything is over ???? we announced our wedding 3 days ago !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'd wait a bit, see how you all feel tomorrow
<Tonio_> probably angry
<Tonio_> that's what happens at the second stage
<sebas> Don't break all the bridges behind you right now
<crimsun> Tonio_: as bad as it is, at least KDE didn't leave you for GNOME.
<sebas> It doesn't sound like there really is no way to work things out
<Tonio_> crimsun: ;) thanks for trying not to complain to much !
<sebas> Not that *I* can judge, just sounds like that
<Tonio_> it is probably better for me to ear this....
<Tonio_> that's why I'm affraid of announcing that to my parents and friends.........
<Tonio_> 2 month of complains are coming
<Hobbsee> sebas: sounds like that to me too
<Tonio_> sebas: yeah but the problem is that it always break things........
<Tonio_> it'll create further problem
<Tonio_> I don't know if I'll be able to beleive in her once again.....
<Hobbsee> why dont you cross that bridge when you come to it?
<Hobbsee> instead of trying to figure it all out now?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: because I probably won't come to it.....
<Tonio_> well I have to empty my brain
<Tonio_> I'm leaving now... thanks for listening to my complains, and I hope to see you soon
<Tonio_> have a good day
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: OK.  glad you could come in to see us though
<praetor> Tonio_: take care of yourself man, all the best
<sebas> Tonio_: Have strength!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll be back, just don't know when
<Tonio_> thanks everyone !
<Hobbsee> uh oh, i think soyuz ate my upload..
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<Hobbsee> whee!
* Hobbsee is an idiot :)
<Jucato> you are?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> Changes:
<Hobbsee>  texfam (1.2.1-9ubuntu2) feisty; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>  .
<Hobbsee>    * Hobbsee put *down* that crack pipe!  Circular dependancies are bad!!!
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> package was depending on itself to install.  oops
<Jucato> that would be a funny app :)
<Jucato> hm...
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, pong ( x2 )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay :)
<Jucato> pong pong :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: now there are three :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> one i can tell you right now, build.imbrandon.com is getting an upgrade
<Jucato> moin imbrandon
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> moins Jucato
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: summary:  1.  my ssh account.  2. can praetor get a shell on buntudot, so he has a place to upload?  3.  daily builds for svn konvi
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> tia, ie, thanks in advance :)
<Hobbsee> oh, 4, we plan for a meeting next week
<imbrandon> konvi i'm working on right as we speak, sure get me in touch with praetor and build. is getting a hdd upgrade
<imbrandon> and i seen the email about the meeting , all good from me
<Hobbsee> way cool :)
<Hobbsee> praetor: is here
<Hobbsee> or was a bit ago, anyway
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> if he dosent catch me have him email, but i'll be on for the next 9 or so hours
<Jucato> wow 9 hours? :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, i just got into work ;)
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> um.. who's the contact person for Kubuntu documentation?
<crimsun> rich, maybe?
<crimsun> (nixternal)
<Jucato> ah ok thanks
* Jucato looks at the clock for chicago...
<crimsun> it's 4:50a
<Jucato> too early... :)
<Jucato> yeah
* Jucato has one panel setup with clock applets for different timezones...
<ryanakca> weee... when installing kubuntu it looks like I hosed my mum's windows... it crashes at boot each time it encounters NDIS.sys
<ryanakca> took me an hour to fix Mup.sys
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<ryanakca> Oh well, I guess she'll just have to use kubuntu for the day :)
<ryanakca> all her files are there at least
<Hobbsee> hehe
* ryanakca wonders why MS bothers putting a BSOD and only showing it for half a second before rebooting
<ryanakca> so, what time is the meetings at?
<Hobbsee> erm. next question
<ryanakca> erm... why is windows acting up? (other than the fact it's windows)
* praetor wonders if there is a windows support channel on freenode.
* ryanakca wonders if it has anything to do with his overwriting the MBR... she had Norton GoBack logos flash at startup... wonder if it's because of that...
<ryanakca> praetor: weee! thanks :P
<praetor> lol there is a windows support channel
<praetor> who woulda thought
<Hobbsee> praetor: ##windows
<Hobbsee> praetor: and email imbrandon, if he's not here now
<praetor> Hobbsee: yea I had a chat to him already, cheers
<Hobbsee> praetor: :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'm screwed
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: oh dear.  why?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ##windows says to format and reinstall windows
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> youv'e attempted to purge norcrap?
<Hobbsee> actually, if norcrap has been on your system, you'd really do better to format and reinstall windows, just to purge that off it.
<praetor> ryanakca: didn't they tell you to reboot? :O
<ryanakca> it was an OEM install of ME... no CD.... she bought an upgrade to xp cd and had it install/upgraded... I'd borrow an XP install cd... except the auth key I is for ME... not XP... and she lost the stuff
<ryanakca> norcrap?
<Hobbsee> any norton products
<ryanakca> lol
<praetor> loll
<ryanakca> Yes...
<Hobbsee> any problem goes away when you purge norton.
<praetor> or reboot
<ryanakca> Norton GoBack... which is what I'm guessing is causing all the problems
<Hobbsee> praetor: problems that cant be solved by a reboot
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: does windows boot?
<ryanakca> praetor: I can't get windows to boo
<ryanakca> t
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'm sure someone has an XP serial, btw
* Hobbsee smacks self
<ryanakca> [07:06]  <ryanakca> why does windows crash at ntfs.sys each time I boot? it gets there in safe mode, and then reboots. I have a recovery CD
<ryanakca> [07:06]  <-- Edijus has left this server.
<ryanakca> [07:06]  <rikkus> ryanakca: your system sounds screwed. Format, installl Windows, restore data from backup.
<ryanakca> same response from 2 people :D
<Hobbsee> heh
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hmm... take it off the school computers...
<praetor> all windows problems can be solved by a reboot
<praetor> this is a universal truth
<Hobbsee> praetor: not quite all.
<ryanakca> except she expects (hehe, say that 10 times fast)... to use it today
<Hobbsee> although, removing norcrap requires a reboot too
<ryanakca> praetor: what if the problem is an endless rebooting loob
<Jucato> some can be solved by reformatting :)
<ryanakca> *loop
<Hobbsee> Jucato: *grin*
<ryanakca> lol
<praetor> the 3r's: Reboot, Reformat, Reinstall
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hrm.  good luck with that.  kubuntu it is
<praetor> the tools of a Windows System Administrator
<ryanakca> yeah
<Jucato> hehe :)
* ryanakca goes to write his will
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca noticed the "Re" at the beginning of each word... does that mean that those are common tools? :P
<jsgotangco> don't forget to Re-run the disk defrag utility!
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco!!!!!!
<ryanakca> lol
* jsgotangco tap dances
<ryanakca> oooh, just thought of something
* jsgotangco hugs Hobbsee happy new year
* Hobbsee hugs jsgotangco 
<Jucato> logs of hugging...
* Hobbsee hugs Jucato too
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> I was about to say "/me feels jealousy building up"
<ryanakca> jsgotangco: wow... must be some newfangled technology of the past... new year was 5 days ago... how can you communicate with the future?
<ryanakca> ooh.. meeting is at 1900UTC?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> so far :P
<ryanakca> hmm... I get home at about 2030UTC... oh well, I'm sure the meeting will last a couple of hours (seeing that the last was 2-3 hours long) and that membership will be towards the end... if not... alwais next time :)
<Hobbsee> ah right, so that's trouble for three people then
<Hobbsee> that was just nixternal's suggestion, as i wasnt there
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> here, I have an idea
* ryanakca makes up a wiki table...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: my movements are so fluid i'm not sure it'd help much
<Jucato_> yay.. kubuntu theming guide done and uploaded to my site... now to determine where else it should go...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato_> er.. s/yay.../yay!!!/
<Jucato_> (didn't sound very happy :P )
<Riddell> Jucato_: what does that describe?
<Jucato> Riddell: just a simple guide on how to theme Kubuntu. I adepted it from the the KDE theming guide in KDE User Guide
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntuthemes.html
<Hobbsee> Zerlinna!!!
<ryanakca> hey Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi Hobbsee :)
<Zerlinna> hi ryanakca
<Jucato> here's the KDE Theming Guide: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/customizing-desktop.html
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meeting/Time    ... might not look "professional"... but it's a start
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: nice.  where are you, again?
<Hobbsee> it's only Jucato and myself on this side of the world, isnt it?
<ryanakca> Canada, Ontario, Kingston
<Jucato> hehe :)
<ryanakca> well, I'm half way there
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: oh, might want to add some hours into January 10th... for the people where timezones would make it go overboard
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> it appears we have 2 kubuntu meetinsg, anyway
<ryanakca> 2?
<ryanakca> when where how?
<Hobbsee> on fridge
<Hobbsee> wow, that's a lot of meetings for oen day
* ryanakca only sees one
<Hobbsee> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> 1 kubuntu one followed by an edubuntu one?
<Hobbsee> look at the day before
* Jucato is confused about it all....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i screwed it up :P
<Jucato> heh no worries.. as long as it's not 4am here (7am there), I can still make it :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well...
<Jucato> anyway, if I don't make it, my absence is no big deal :)
<Hobbsee> well, arent you a core part of the testing team?
* Hobbsee is thinking of bumping the meeting to next week, actually
<Hobbsee> argh.  the week after next is LCA
<Hobbsee> oh wait, that starts at 3
<ryanakca> LCA?
* ryanakca finds this all very confusing
<Jucato> join me in my confusion :)
<Hobbsee> linux conf australia
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: major linux conf that a whole lot of ubuntu devs and other people are coming to
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> hey manchicken, mhb_
<Riddell> yo manchicken
<Jucato> hi manchicken, hi mhb
<Zerlinna> hi mhb_
<manchicken> Yo.
<ryanakca> meh, I'll just work on getting Kubuntu set up and configured for her instead of fixing windows... I've spend enough time trying to fix it... anywais, she has a windows laptop she can use...
<ryanakca> Riddell: shall I send you the volunteer hours and and the patch in chunks? I'm at three hours on the patch and I'm a 3rd done... 40MB patch...
<Riddell> ryanakca: ok
<ravermeister> hello i have got a question
<ravermeister> when i type system:/
<ravermeister> in my konqueror, i get an entry called
<ravermeister> storage media
<ravermeister> in earlier times he showed media:/
<ravermeister> but now he shows /media, how can i change it?
<ravermeister> i'm now using kubuntu edgy, before it was dapper, and there was a .desktop file somewhere in /usr/share
<ravermeister> can anybody help me? or say where the location of the .desktop file of storage media is?
<Riddell> /usr/share/apps/systemview/media.desktop ?
<ravermeister> :) thx
<ravermeister> that was it
<ravermeister> was searching for it about half an hour
<ryanakca> Riddell: export to CSV file?
<ryanakca> or ?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what are you using?
<ryanakca> KArm
<Riddell> ryanakca: should be a way to export to a nice text file
<Riddell> or just copy to clipboard maybe?
<ryanakca> kk
<gnomefreak> kubuntu installs ubuntu-standard right?
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: think so...
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: dont think so
<ryanakca> or no
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<Hobbsee> it's not listed as an rdep, but i have it installed..
<ryanakca> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep -i standard            doesn't show anything
<Jucato> ditto
<gnomefreak> i know i checked already but im hoping it installs it or i have a big issue to work out on someones upgrade :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's got no rdepends - why would it be installed?
<Riddell> it comes on the CD
<Hobbsee> ah
<Riddell> and is installed by default
* Hobbsee just removed it safely
<Hobbsee> appeared to have, anyway
<gnomefreak> ok cool ;)
<gnomefreak> ty everyone
<ryanakca> Riddell: should be sent, if not, tell me....
<mhb> hi everyone
<mhb> is the meeting time problem solved yet?
* Hobbsee whines
* Hobbsee goes back to hiding
* Jucato whines for a different reason...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what reason?
<Jucato> this latest patch I'm making for Konqi...
<Hobbsee> ah
<mhb> jack_at_home: you should fix your connection
<mhb> jack_wyt____: ^^
<mhb> Hobbsee: I take that as no
<Hobbsee> mhb: no, but right now i'm looking at it
<Hobbsee> as opposed to before, when i was just ignoring it
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: is the 2030 hometime every day, or just wednesday?
<Hobbsee> er, tuesday
<Hobbsee> hey Lure_
<Lure_> hi Hobbsee - happy new year!
<Hobbsee> right, if we meet this week, at the preferred time (2200) UTC, it can either be monday, wednesday, or friday (utc days)
<Riddell> ryanakca: don't see it
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: you too :)
* Hobbsee wonders about a monday meeting...
<Hobbsee> or change the meeting time, or bump to next week
* Hobbsee is coordinating with the fridge this time!  argh!
<Hobbsee> or ignore the CC meeting, and meet in #kubuntu-devel
<Hobbsee> er, #kubuntu-meeting
* Hobbsee argh.
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b jack_wyt____!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* jack_wyt____ was kicked off #kubuntu-devel by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> someone unban him when he has a stable connection please.  jack_at_home ^
<Hobbsee> jack_at_home: change the nick of that, and you'll be able to get back in
<Riddell> I'd rather not ignore the CC, I might be needed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that's what i was thinking.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would be your thoughts on a monday meeting?
<Hobbsee> is that cutting out anyone?
<Hobbsee> your monday night
<Hobbsee> (seeing as we can have any time we want, according to the fridge)
* Hobbsee may be needed for CC too, if there are memberships
<Hobbsee> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?month=1&day=8&year=2007&hour=22&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
* Hobbsee wishes she hadnt botched the meeting time to start with.
<mhb> monday works for me, but this time we should wait and ask more people before posting it on the fridge
<Hobbsee> mhb: i asked.  no one replied.  you are on the ML, arent you?
<mhb> at least ask the people with agenda points & proposed members
<mhb> Hobbsee: you asked on the ML about monday?
<Hobbsee> mhb: no, i asked when was a good time for the meeting
<Hobbsee> prior to about 12 hours ago, i didnt check for the CC meeting, and note that it was a problem
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Newness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Please add to the agenda - we want to have a meeting next week! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings - current meeting time:  8/1/07 at 2200 UTC - please ping Hobbsee if you cant make it
<Hobbsee> hey gnomefreak
<mhb> Riddell: topic says "add to the agenda" - should I add discussing the mockups of the kmilo volume up/down pop-up?
<gnomefreak> hi
<Hobbsee> mhb: could be interesting to give a status update, if you wanted.  *shrugs*
* Hobbsee cowers from scary meetings
<Riddell> mhb: sure
<mhb> Hobbsee: status update? I didn't understand that.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Newness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Please add to the agenda - we want to have a meeting next week! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings - current meeting time:  8/1/07 at 2200 UTC - please tell Hobbsee if you cant make it
<Hobbsee> mhb: dont worry then
<mhb> Hobbsee: I still want to know what you meant though
<Hobbsee> mhb: as in, how it's going.  the mockup
<Hobbsee> oh i dont know
* Hobbsee starts to suspect her brain is dead
* Hobbsee reboots brain
<Hobbsee> hey raphink
<Hobbsee> Riddell: tonio_'s taking a break - i presume you read the backscroll?
<Jucato> sad.. really sad...
<raphink> hi Hobbsee
<raphink> happy new year
<Hobbsee> raphink: you too :)
<allee> Hobbsee: how long will be tonio's break?
<Hobbsee> allee: as long as it takes him to recover, it seems
<Hobbsee> allee: /topic
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> raphink: ditto, /topic if you're interested
<raphink> I'll try
<allee> Hobbsee: thx for the info
<allee> Hobbsee: meeting: 8th is fine for me
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: 2030... that's everyday... when the bus gets back
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: right :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: monday is fine with me
* Hobbsee notes that the current bit of daylight savings doesnt make the timezones suck quite so much
<Hobbsee> OK
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk... hmm
* mhb reads tonio's lines ... ouch
<ryanakca> ?
<allee> Hobbsee: afair just use @SIG@ as is.  (preview does not translate it,but when saved it's tranlated)
<Hobbsee> allee: that doesnt appear to work for me :(
<mhb> ryanakca: if that question mark was for me - read the logs
<allee> Hobbsee: Mhmm, I've added on my wiki page (without the double quotes): "test SIG. @SIG@", saved the page, and "test SIG. -- AchimBohnet 2007-01-05 15:37:00" was shown
<Hobbsee> hrm, OK
* Hobbsee often has trouble with wiki things, not automatically working
<allee> Hobbsee: add a pointing stick sensitvie wiki to the agenda
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that was even before my pointy stick
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> eeeps! pointy stick
<Hobbsee> hehe
<matus> ko
<Hobbsee> http://img.thedailywtf.com/images/200701/pup/hamachikk1.png
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> that actually made me smile a bit
<Hobbsee> http://thedailywtf.com/Default.aspx
<jdong> Klaus Knopper I passionately hate you
<jdong> stop releasing knoppix updates faster than I can download them!
<Riddell> a bit harsh that
<jdong> Riddell: I only passionately hate in the figurative, loving sort of way ;-)
<seaLne> when is the meeting next week? the fridge has 2 meetings listed neither of which match wiki/Kubuntu/Meetings
<mhb> seaLne: see /topic
<Hobbsee> seaLne: ^ /topic
* Hobbsee doesnt think Riddell will ask her to do any meeting-related stuff again, somehow...
<seaLne> so http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event is definitly wrong as i thought?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: sent
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> seaLne: basically, i screwed up, nixternal will presumably change it, when he wakes up
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'll change the date at Kubuntu/Meetings for now ...
<Hobbsee> mhb: thanks
<seaLne> ah it actually lasts 22hrs on fridge not 2 meetings, that sounds fun
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> useful
<Riddell> ryanakca: mm, yes, 10MB e-mails will tend to get stuck in one of my mail hops :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> ryanakca: so what's this a patch for and why is it so huge?
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's full of crack, most likely :P
<ryanakca> ah, the patch... it's to reorganise the layout of doc-linux-html (from source package doc-linux) to fix bug 76315 (iirc)... why is it so huge? because it will basicly contain the whole package when I'm done... (I'm still debating on making a patch or making a new .tar.bz2 containing all the HOWTOs to replace the current one)...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76315 in doc-linux "Some -HOWTOs have been removed" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76315
<ryanakca> nope... not it, just a sec, I'll get the number
<ryanakca> bug 76320
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 76320 in doc-linux "doc-linux-html is messy and inconsistent" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/76320
<ryanakca> (I'm fixing 76315, 76320, 76313 and 76312 ...)
<ryanakca> say there's foobar-HOWTO.html, foobar-HOWTO-1.html, foobar-HOWTO-2.html, foobar-HOWTO-3.html, I make the directory   foobar-HOWTO, copy over foobar-HOWTO.html, foobar-HOWTO-1.html, foobar-HOWTO-2.html, foobar-HOWTO-3.html, remove foobar-HOWTO-* from the original directory, and then edit foobar-HOWTO.html in the original source directory so that it redirects to foobar-HOWTO/foobar-HOWTO.html
<Riddell> ryanakca: what does this patch apply against?
<ryanakca> on the contents of Linux-html-HOWTOs-20061202.tar.bz2
<ryanakca> what happens is doc-linux-html is basicly the contents of Linux-html-HOWTOs-20061202.tar.bz2 (in the source package doc-linux)  extracted to /usr/share/doc/HOWTO...
<ryanakca> in the end, what's happening is that I'm going to have a new Linux-html-HOWTOs-20061202.tar.bz2 ... and nixternal also suggested that I add a patch so that it's visible in khelpcenter and from the menu...
<ryanakca> hope I'm explaining myself properly...
<ryanakca> s/add a patch/write a patch for a .desktop
<ryanakca> what I did was extract Linux-html-HOWTOs-20061202.tar.bz2 to /tmp/new  and /tmp/old... I made my changes, I'm a third done.. then a diff -Nurp old new > mypatchname.patch
<Riddell> ryanakca: where does Linux-html-HOWTOs-20061202.tar.bz2 come from?  is it just a tar from upstream?
<ryanakca> it comes from debian...
<ryanakca> apt-get source doc-linux
<ryanakca> ubuntu auto-syncs it from debian
<Riddell> ryanakca: but do they get it from upstream or do they just create it from a bunch of docs they download from upstream?
<Riddell> if it's from upstream then there may be a good reason for the directory layout?
<Riddell> or there may not of course
<Riddell> but this patch isn't maintainable in any way, it needs to be done with rules in debian/rules
<Riddell> so just have the mkdir and mv commends in debian/rules
<ryanakca> they create it
<ryanakca> no?
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: and for the HTML redirect... make that into a patch?
<Riddell> ryanakca: where they is Debian?
<ryanakca> erm...
<ryanakca> where they is Debian?
<Riddell> 15:43 < ryanakca> they create it
<ryanakca> Yes
<ryanakca> from what I see
<ryanakca> (the redirect page ends up looking like <html><head><title>foo bar howto, version 1</title><meta... redirection...></head></html> )
<Riddell> an echo statement in debian/rules might be the best way
<Riddell> that way you just have a list of stuff that needs moved
<Riddell> for asdf in foo bar baz; do mv ${asdf} HOWTO/${asdf}; echo "meta redirect..." > HOWTO-foo; done
<ryanakca> erm...  soo... foo baz baz would be say, subject-HOWTO*
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> of course you need to do funky things like double escape the dollars when it's in a makefile
<ryanakca> or wait... I don't think that would work...
<ryanakca> because of the numbering... each howto has it's own directory
<ryanakca> so, all the files of 4mb-Laptop HOWTO go into 4mb-Laptop, all files of SSH-HOWTO go into SSH-HOWTO...
<ryanakca> not into a common directory...
<ryanakca> and you'd have SSH-HOWTO-1.html, SSH-HOWTO-2.html, SSH-HOWTO.html
<ryanakca> SSH-HOWTO* goes into SSH-HOWTO... and then SSH-HOWTO.html redirects to SSH-HOWTO/SSH-HOWTO.html...
<ryanakca> would that work?
<ryanakca> because all the multipage HOWTO directories are all mixed together in a common directory...
<Riddell> for asdf in SSH-HOWTO; do mkdir ${asdf}; mv ${asdf}*.html ${asdf}/; done
<ryanakca> s/are all mixed/are already mixed
<Riddell> don't do a for loop if that makes it more complex, just list all the mv and mkdir commands, it's still more maintainable than a mega patch or remaking the .bz2 every time
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> I just thought if debian had a .bz2 organised, they'd be able to maintain and keep on going organised...
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> I'll try with the loop
<ryanakca> and then just have an entry for each and every HOWTO in rules, and substitute SSH-HOWTO for the name of the HOWTO... kk, thanks
<Riddell> certainly tell debian about the changes, once they're final
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<ryanakca> for asdf in SSH-HOWTO; do mkdir ${asdf}; mv ${asdf}*.html ${asdf}/; echo "<!DOCTYPE bleep>\n<HTML><HEAD>META HTTP-EQUIV=\"Refresh\" ... url=${asdf}/${asdf}.html"></HEAD></HTML>" > ${asdf}.html; done
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> bddebian: I have another kssh like project on my hands :)
<bddebian> heh
<ryanakca> oops, echo "<!DOCTYPE bleep>\n<HTML>\n<HEAD>\n<META HTTP-EQUIV=\"Refresh\" ... url=${asdf}/${asdf}.html">\n</HEAD>\n</HTML>" > ${asdf}.html;
<nixternal> so what is the new time for the meeting? has it been changed already on the fridge or should i go ahead and do it?
<Riddell> nixternal: go ahead
<ryanakca> nixternal: /topic
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> i read that as august 1st
<nixternal> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Riddell: would that work?
<nixternal> ok fixed
<Riddell> ryanakca: dunno, give it a shot and find out :)
<Riddell> you missed a \ at .html"
* ryanakca adds one, fires up debuild and pbuilder...
<ryanakca> I need url=${asdf}/${asdf}\.html ? kk
<ryanakca> nixternal: btw, does gpg-agent + debuild -S -sa work for you?
<nixternal> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> hmm... odd
<nixternal> ryanakca: if it doesn't work for you, i think you can do -k<keyid>
<ryanakca> it crashes for me.. doesn't ask for passphrase even
<nixternal> or is that dpkg-buildpackage im thinking of
<nixternal> yes you can use the -k
<nixternal> you could also use the DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS configuration file option as described above to avoid having to type the -k option each time you do a sponsored upload.
<nixternal> that is from the man page
<ryanakca> hmm... works, thanks :D
<nixternal> i used to have that problem
<nixternal> also ryanakca if you install pinentry-qt when you do that, it should pop up the gui password box instead
* ryanakca has pinentry-qt installed for kmail :)
<nixternal> but i have noticed in the past, if you leave gpg alone, ootb it works perfect, except for some instances of kmail
<raphink> anyone knows sbuild well?
<fdoving> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fdoving> :)
<toma> lol
<nixternal> haha
<fdoving> raphink: what is your problem with sbuild, i setup a buildd once, not that i remeber anything of that, but one could be lucky.
<raphink> I'm setting a buildd too
<raphink> the problem is with chroots
<raphink> sbuild uses chroot-unstable well
<raphink> but not chroot-stable, chroot-testing or any other
<fdoving> did you follow one of the setup-guides around?
<fdoving> i belive there was one at db.debian.org somewhere..
<raphink> I checked quite a lot
<raphink> I've been trying to set this build farm for about 1 month
<raphink> I'm ending up having to put chroots inside chroots
<raphink> and still blocked with a few sbuild stuff
<raphink> any idea fdoving?
<fdoving> hard to say, the only thing i know is that it doesn't work, i have no idea what you've done and so on.
<raphink> :(
<fdoving> http://kmuto.jp/open.cgi?buildd
<fdoving> one guide..
<raphink> well for some reason, it seems to be linked to the distribution name
<raphink> if I rename the chroot to chroot-unstable instead of chroot-stable and call sbuild with --dist=unstable instead of --dist=stable, it works
<raphink> it has to do with the name of the distribution
<fdoving> raphink: i have no idea. i used http://www.debian.org/devel/buildd/setting-up when setting up mine.
<raphink> hmmm ok
<raphink> the thing is that you can find several recipes on how to set a buildd
<raphink> different ways of doing it
<raphink> but nowhere does it explain how it works
<raphink> there are lots of manuals missing
<raphink> so if you're not initiated, it's a bit of a mess
<fdoving> there is a mailinglist too..
<raphink> where?
<fdoving> http://mailman.nocrew.org/pipermail/buildd-disc/
<fdoving> looks like it's just spam though.
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> lol
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> ok so I'm stuck with that thing that doesn't work :(
<Riddell> Lure: digikamimageplugins got in!
<raphink> after more than 2 weeks trying to make it work :(
<Lure> Riddell: great - so what has kept it back?
<Riddell> Lure: soyuz broke http://librarian.launchpad.net/5548495/A5fthh1B20Azq01vNRec2PkDRqa.txt
<Riddell> but colin was a hero and fixed it
<Lure> Riddell: colin rocks!
<Jucato> hi jpatrick! happy new year!
<jpatrick> Jucato: happy new year and everything else Jucato!
<Jucato> hehe :)
<jpatrick> still alive
<gnomefreak> before a package is oked to go into devel do the devs have to upload a .deb or just debdiff?
<jpatrick> gnomefreak: they upload the source package
<gnomefreak> hmmm :(
<Jucato> nixternal: are you the man for Kubuntu docs?
<sebas> Riddell: I think LABEL and UUID support in mountconfig is complete now.
<nixternal> Jucato: i guess
<sebas> I.e. it can detect a LABEL, UUIDs and can set them up properly in fstab.
<sebas> LABEL and UUID -- when not known already -- are being read from HAL.
<sebas> Works for me on Edgy, some testing would be nice
<sebas> I'm off now, dinner date with Kim
<sebas> Cheerios
<nixternal> cheerios for dinner ;p
<sebas> No, churrasco, supposedly :P
<sebas> gotta run
<nixternal> oooh
<nixternal> have fun
<nixternal> Jucato: whats up with the kubuntu docs stuff?
<Jucato> oh sorry... getting into a different discussion ehehe
<nixternal> hehe
* Jucato never realized getting a patch accepted is more difficult than writing it...
<Jucato> anyway, nixternal, where would be the best place to put up a How to theme Kubuntu guide?
<nixternal> the wiki
<nixternal> help.ubuntu.com/community
<Jucato> ok, not the wiki.ubuntu.com, right?
<Jucato> me is still confused about the 2
<nixternal> correct
<nixternal> wiki.ubuntu.com is supposedly for development use, and the h.u.c/community is for the documentation wiki for the community
<nixternal> we have put in a spec to change the domains once again to clarify everything
<Jucato> ah... maybe one day the distinction will be clearer..
<Jucato> some stuff are in the w.u.c that should be in h.u.c...
<nixternal> help.ubuntu.com/community becoming just help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com becoming something like dev.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> Jucato: yes, and they will eventually get moved over
<Jucato> hm... any process I should follow? guidelines?rules? should I go to #ubuntu-docs and ask these questions?
<nixternal> there is a wiki style guide out there somewhere
<nixternal> as long as the page is clear and concise, leave out the word newbie, which a lot of people have trouble doing so
<nixternal> try not to us first person
<nixternal> like the Nvidia docs on teh wiki, they are the worst docs I have seen to date
<Jucato> ixternal: here's the guide btw http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntuthemes.html (and I used the 2nd person)
<ryanakca> nixternal: if wiki.u.c is for devel use, why not rename it to   dev.ubuntu.com ?
<nixternal> ryanakca: that is the plan :)
<ryanakca> ah
* ryanakca though wiki was for documentation as well
<Jucato> it started out as that, iirc
<nixternal> Jucato: i really like that kubuntu button on that page
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> thanks
<fdoving> l
<fdoving> ops.. wrong keyboard :)
<nixternal> heh
<Jucato> hm.. I guess I have to take this up tomorrow again... need to go to sleep
<nixternal> Riddell: http://contest.qtcentre.org/   <-- possibly a good blog item?
<Jucato> g'night guys! :)
<fdoving> nite jucato.
<Jucato> nite fdoving, nixternal, ryanakca, jpatrick, Riddell
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> Jucato: before you go
<jpatrick> nite
<Jucato> nixternal: yep?
<nixternal> if possible, your writeup on the customising the desktop, might be nice to do something in the system documentation with that
<nixternal> i will look over it more, and see what we have currently, and then get back with you on that
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<nixternal> i would like to have that info accessible to people w/o an internet connection as well
<nixternal> i.e., KHelpCenter or Konqueror
<nixternal> ok, now you can goto bed :)
<Jucato> btw, that guide is based on the same guide I made for KDE, which is/will be in KDE 3.5.6 KDE User's Guide
<nixternal> sweet
<nixternal> then it may already get in there then :)
<Jucato> I had to redo it for System Settings references
<nixternal> ooh, and im waiting for my svn access as well. i see some trouble coming for kde docs :)
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> good luck to both of us :)
<nixternal> hehe, ditto
* Jucato has 1 doc, 2 patches for Konqueror
<Jucato> only that doc made it to 3.5.6
<Jucato> ok, really heading for bed now :)
<nixternal> g'nite
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, I'll publish a dot story at some point
<nixternal> i think there is a dot story already, just not published
<nixternal> i forgot you were a dot editor as well
<Lure> Riddell: last kdebase patch does not apply - http://librarian.launchpad.net/5601419/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-sparc.kdebase_4%3A3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu14_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> oh fooey
<Riddell> well it applied when I wrote it
<Riddell> probably I forgot to unapply it
<allee> hi. digikamimageplugins fails on ia64 and sparc Anyone knows what this source dependency conflict is about (ia64)? http://librarian.launchpad.net/5604396/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-sparc.digikamimageplugins_0.9.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> has it failed elsewhere?
<Lure> Riddell: no, as I just installed it on i386 ;-)
<Riddell> then just let the ports buildd admins sort it out
<mhb> I've been resizing&symlinking some Human icons so that they can be used in KDE more effectively (just for myself). What do you think - should I try to get those changes in the human-icon-theme package or should we leave Human for GNOME only ?
<Riddell> sure, talk to dholbach about it when he's back from holiday
<mhb> and another thing - there's a /usr/share/wallpapers dir with wallpapers for KDE and there's a /usr/share/backgrounds dir with wallpapers for GNOME. Can we (somehow) make that one dir?
<Riddell> I've tried
<Riddell> they weren't very interested
<mhb> Riddell: who?
<Riddell> the gnome dudes
<Riddell> upstream
<Riddell> hello shnee
<Riddell> of course for KDE 4 I could just change KDE to use backgrounds/
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, I wonder why ... I don't see any disadvantages of using one directory
<Riddell> well I was also trying to standardise the meta data, which is less important
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-06
<shnee> hello Riddell
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> I've made a wiki page about one of my points in the meeting agenda. It's not so short, so you might want to read it before the meeting. Here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/NewWidgetStyle . A link to it is on Kubuntu/Meetings btw.
* Jucato thinks Polyester or QtCurve looks well with Crystal
<mhb> Jucato: um ... Crystal Window Decorations? Icon theme?
<Jucato> er Crystal windeco sorry
* Jucato doesn't like the polyester windeco that much... but that's just him...
<mhb> Jucato: that's fine, if you can express your opinion in a constructive way,
<Jucato> heh :)
<mhb> Jucato: Polyester is just my personal favourite, but as I stated on the page, that is to be discussed.
<Jucato> ok. haven't read the whole page yet. just wanted to get that opinion of mine in :)
<mhb> Jucato: do you think the rationale is wrong?
<Jucato> hm.. I'll read it
<Jucato> mhb, doesn't Kubuntu also use plastik by default?
<mhb> Jucato: hmm ... I think last time I talked to Kenneth he said Lipstik's the one ... but if you know those two you know they are practically the same
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> mhb: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals "widgetStyle=plastik"
<mhb> Jucato: ah
<mhb> Jucato: you are right
<Jucato> although, I have a bit of a problem trusting everything in k-d-s... I observe that the .kcsrc file in k-d-s doesn't match the on being used actually in Edgy...
<mhb> Jucato: what do you think about the rationale and the idea of changing the widget style to match the window decorations, kicker etc. ?
<mhb> Jucato: not about my suggestion, but the idea in general
<Jucato> imho it's pretty reasonable
<Jucato> i'm looking into the issues right now
<mhb> Jucato: one of them was already fixed
<Jucato> which one?
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<mhb> Hobbsee's the sign I should really go to sleep :o)
<mhb> Jucato: the K menu one
<Jucato> aw..
* nixternal builds polyester for edgy to look at
<Jucato> ah how was it fixed?
<nixternal> it looks good, and i think i used to use this in the apst
<Jucato> nixternal: builds?
<nixternal> a 1.0 edgy build so i can install it :)
<Jucato> aaah
<Hobbsee> Jucato!!!
<Hobbsee> mhb: hahaha, nah
<Hobbsee> what's the time there?
<mhb> 04:08
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what versoin is polyester now?
<Hobbsee> !info kde-style-polyester feisty
<Hobbsee> mhb: ouch
<ubotu> kde-style-polyester: The Polyester widget style for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.0rc1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 160 kB, installed size 552 kB
<nixternal> 1.0
<nixternal> .99
<nixternal> ya
<Hobbsee> that versoin?
<nixternal> thats what it is now yes
<nixternal> the latest is 1.0 on kde-look (for almost a month now)
<nixternal> mhb: removing the gray rectangle on kmenu, is that an art thing?
<mhb> nixternal: it's a code thing, but it can be done
<nixternal> ahh
<Jucato> removing the grey rectangle? there's an option to turn it off in polyester
<mhb> nixternal: well then it's even easier :o)
<Jucato> I think turning off the menu stripe by default would make it more consistent...
<nixternal> i use a transparent kmenu, so it isn't all that noticeable
<mhb> Jucato: You may be right.
<mhb> Jucato: that can be easily done :o) the first part is to decide if we will change the widget style.
<mhb> at all
<Jucato> a change would be good... and Crystal windeco + Plastik doesn't really look good, imho
<nixternal> what do i need to do in order to get the theme to apply to ff?
<Jucato> nixternal: GTK+ Styles and Fonts
<Hobbsee> nixternal: NEAT!!!
<Jucato> System Settings -> Appearance
<mhb> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubotu> Package gtk-qt-engine does not exist in any distro I know
<mhb> !info gtk-qt-engine feisty
<ubotu> gtk-qt-engine: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.70-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 87 kB, installed size 392 kB
<Jucato> !gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.70-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Jucato> it was renamed?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> hm... any plans on renaming adept again? :)
<Jucato> hi manchicken!
<manchicken> w00t!
<manchicken> So I have 3 things on my agenda this evening.
<Hobbsee> manchicken!!!
<Hobbsee> what are they?
<manchicken> 1) Beer, 2) Hacking a bit, 3) Putting some of this jigsaw puzzle together.
* Hobbsee has one
<manchicken> I'm getting pissed off with this warm winter weather.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<manchicken> The bugs are going to be insane.
<nixternal> says i have it already installed yet the theme doesn't apply to the ff menus
<mhb> nixternal: you mean the grey stripe?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: which bugs?
<nixternal> nah, the glass looking selectors
<manchicken> Hobbsee: The ones that the cold winter was supposed to kill ^_^
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> nixternal: in GTK+ Styles and Fonts, did you set it to use your KDE style?
<nixternal> shh
<nixternal> ;p
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> it is already set
<nixternal> argh
<Jucato> hm.. restart firefox?
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<nixternal> i just noticed that none fo the styles apply to ff
<nixternal> keramik has some cool glassy/glossy menu highlights
* Hobbsee updates her pbuilder
<Jucato> too glossy, imho
<Jucato> and that's coming from someone who likes glossy :)
<nixternal> the rest of theme is yes
<nixternal> but the menu highlights take the cake
<Jucato> well, there's one thing I don't like about keramik's widget style
<Jucato> how it applies the color to window backgrounds
* Hobbsee wants a screenshot
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969
<nixternal> thats kinda sharp looking
<Hobbsee> someone tell me what time i'm working tonight, please...
<Jucato> Keramik takes the Button's color for the Window background...
<nixternal> except for those stupid vista buttons
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i said you can have the day off :)
<Hobbsee> nice....ish
<mhb> nixternal: that's what we use now, isn't it? :o)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: nah, the other lady there will not be pleased
<Hobbsee> mhb: we set the defaults :P
<nixternal> mhb: damn it is
<nixternal> but that looks cooler :)
* Jucato couldn't see the screenshot because of the slow internet connection...
<mhb> nixternal: really?
<Jucato> which looks cooler? keramik?
<mhb> nixternal: in what way?
<Hobbsee> polyester beats them all :P
<Hobbsee> mind you, the transparency/translucency looks kinda nice
<nixternal> just that entire glass/see through looked neat. maybe it is just that guys setup though
<Jucato> yes, polyester is a very nice alternative and looks well with Crystal windeco
<mhb> nixternal: if you want transparency, either use Beryl or wait for kwin4 :o)
<nixternal> qt-curve!
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> that's another good alternative nixternal :)
<nixternal> mhb: i would rather jump off the golden gate bridge into a boat of razor blades than use beryl
<Hobbsee> nixternal: did you see the meeting time?
<Jucato> I was actually suggesting that too
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i believe i did, i think i posted the new date and time to the fridge as well
<Jucato> so that's the final date/time?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: cool
<Hobbsee> Jucato: havent read my logs of last night yet, but i'm hoping so
<mhb> Hobbsee: the "polyester beats them all" was irony or not?
<Hobbsee> dunno.  i like polyester :)
* Jucato likes polyester and qtcurve almost equally
<mhb> Hobbsee: you read the wiki page I made?
<Hobbsee> mhb: probably not.  do i have the address?
<Jucato> two advantages of qtcurve, for me, are: extremely customizable (we can ship/make our own "theme" for it, just like we do in Crystal) and there's a QtCurve for GTK+
<Hobbsee> someone should merge keep, btw
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, either in the logs or on Kubuntu/Meetings page .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/NewWidgetStyle
* mhb should go to bed. Really.
* Jucato forgot where he got his qtcurve-kde3 and qtcurve-gtk2 debs from...
<Hobbsee> someone check that kwwii will be around for the meeting, if i dont, please
<mhb> good night all
<Jucato> I'll ask him when I see him :)
<Jucato> night mhb!
<mhb> Hobbsee: I can ask him too, after all he's in the same timezone.
<Hobbsee> mhb: cool :)
* Hobbsee uploads polyester
<Hobbsee> hey jack_wyt_
<Jucato> Hobbsee: 1.0?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of polyester
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> yeah?
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b jack_wyt____!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> ooh
<Hobbsee> :
<Hobbsee> :)
* Jucato wonders why no one has packaged qtcurve...
<Hobbsee> (to feisty)
<Hobbsee> i think it's on REVU
* Hobbsee recalled that no one particularly liked it
<Jucato> really?
<Jucato> I find it to be the most KDE-like (i.e., so very customizable) style...
<Jucato> and it also has the added advantage of having a GTK+ version, which makes it consistent across apps...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i seem to recall that the argument was "we dont want to look like gnome"
<Jucato> ah because it's somewhat like bluecurve?
* Jucato uses a modified Glass QtCurve theme
<manchicken> Eh, I don't care about looking like gnome.  I wish that apps were more cross DE friendly..
<Jucato> er modified Shiny Glass... doesn't look like GNOME at all
<mhb> Jucato: well if it's similar to a GNOME-like theme it will not make it as default
<Jucato> mhb: the thing is, QtCurve comes with so many schemes
<mhb> I still believe in the "no revolution" concept I stated on that wiki page
<Jucato> well, yeah, if you put it that way...
<Jucato> "no revolution" would mean it's more likely to get accepted...
* Hobbsee kicks soyuz
* Hobbsee remembers sethk packaging polyester originally :P
<mhb> Jucato: do me a screenshot and we can discuss it
<mhb> s/do/make
<Jucato> no, you should sleep first mhb :)
<mhb> right
<Jucato> let's discuss when you awaken :)
* Jucato uploads the screenshot anyway
<nixternal> hmm. i restarted x and that took care of all of the menus, except for ff
<nixternal> Jucato: i just got done going through all of the qtcurve themes
<nixternal> there are 3 good themes
<Jucato> strange... you shouldn't have to restart X...
<n8k99> /sees Hobbsee carrying her stick and hides
<nixternal> clear, inverted, and dull glass all stand out nicely
<Jucato> shiny glass, with a couple of modifications, can look like a shinier polyester
<Hobbsee> n8k99: heh
<Hobbsee> uh oh, ajmitch's server is gone again...that *always* dies when he's away
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/qtcurve-shinymod.png
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> Accepted:
<Hobbsee>  OK: polyester_1.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Hobbsee>      -> Component: universe Section: kde
<Hobbsee>  OK: polyester_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<Hobbsee>  OK: polyester_1.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Jucato> with qtcurve-gtk2 installed, firefox uses the same scheme if GTK+ Styles and Fonts is set to "Use my KDE Style..."
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/firefox-qtcurve.png
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/screeny.png
<nixternal> ^^ inverted qtcurve theme
<Jucato> heh yeah the inverted glass also looks nice
<Jucato> but it doesn't look consistent with Crystal windeco, imho...
<nixternal> no it doesn't, but looks good with the default kde theme whatever that is
<nixternal> plastik
<Jucato> default KDE windeco?
<Jucato> yeah, KDE default uses Plastik style and windeco
<Jucato> ooh irssi...
<nixternal> what about irssi?
<Jucato> pretty pretty
<nixternal> oh, the setup i use?
<Jucato> how did you get a nick list column?!?! :O
<nixternal> nicklist.pl and screen within a screen
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> I thought it was built in
<nixternal> nah, it is actually 2 screens running in 1 screen session
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato contemplates on lunch...
<nixternal> plastik actually looks pretty nice
<Jucato> it's plain, simple, and beatiful in simplicity...
<Jucato> it's also old and plain :P
<nixternal> ya, i enjoy simplicity
<Jucato> and doesn't look well w/ crystal :)
<nixternal> i did a simpli theme for kde in the mid 90's that was sharp
<nixternal> that was simplistic
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i was going to install the new polyester...
<Jucato> from simplicity to complexity: plastik > lipstik > polyester > qtcurve
<nixternal> rsi breaktime!
* Hobbsee wonders about restarting X now
<Jucato> lunch time! (I hope)
<nixternal> jdub is gonna kill me
<nixternal> http://blog.nixternal.com/
<manchicken> Awww, no you didn't.
<manchicken> You put zeros and ones on your header.
<manchicken> Weak.
<manchicken> I'm so hesitant to get back into adept.
<manchicken> It's been so long since I've touched it.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> go on
<manchicken> Like, almost 3 weeks.
<manchicken> I don't think I've had nearly enough to drink yet.
<manchicken> Ack, I can't keep working on it until I get some feedback from Tonio
<manchicken> That's okay, I need to set up backups...
<manchicken> I can't believe I've neglected backups so long.
<manchicken> I'm considering playing some games.
<nixternal> manchicken: Open Source Chicago Style: letting proprietary solutions sleep with the fishes
<nixternal> is that better? :)
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> that binary version must have been done by a silly plugin
<manchicken> That should be more like: Free Software Chicago Style: Popping some caps up in some fascist proprietary software ass.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> going gangstah on proprietary
<manchicken> Anything worth shooting once, is worth shooting twice.
<nixternal> lol
<manchicken> Wow, keep really means "backup now" when you click "backup now".
<manchicken> Not even a thread with progress window.
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Anybody seen Tonio lately?
<Lure> Riddell: is the change for language installation already in festy - as mentioned on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2/Kubuntu
<Lure> Riddell: I do not see these new buttons on my system
<mhb> good morning
<Jucato> morning mhb!
<Jucato> mhb: posted my screenshots
<mhb> Jucato: where?
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/stuff/qtcurve-shinymod.png and  http://jucato.org/stuff/firefox-qtcurve.png
<Lure> Jucato: nice, just toolbar is a bit strange in Sys Settings (near search)
<Jucato> heh I modified Konqueror a lot :)
<Jucato> er.. sorry
* Jucato is out of it
<Lure> Jucato: is this special theme for firefox or just qt-gtk
<Jucato> Lure: I'm using qtcurve-kde3 and qtcurve-gtk2
<Jucato> This is related to mhb's proposal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/NewWidgetStyle
<Jucato> btw, I'm not sure why, but it seems that only System Settings is exhibiting that toolbar behavior...
<Lure> Jucato: yes, have seen that - hope that kwwii and pinhero will be on the meeting
<Jucato> yeah I hope so too
<mhb> Jucato: if you want you can add those pictures on a wiki page and add some explanations to your choice so that it can be also discussed at the meeting
<Jucato> ok. maybe later... konqueror bug weekend :)
<Hobbsee> hey all
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!!
<mhb> Hobbsee: informed Kenneth about the meeting date change
<Hobbsee> mhb: yay, thankyou :)
<Lure> any developer around to upload eqonimize - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3979
<Lure> it is just new tar from upstream - the rest is the same
<Hobbsee|NotHere> hey Lure
<Lure> hi Hobbsee - can you upload it for me?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm on windows at the moment
* Hobbsee CURSES flash
* Lure understands that I might have woke you up ;-)
<Hobbsee> no, no :)
* Hobbsee had to do an online test, to get another job
<Riddell> Lure: certainly should be
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<Hobbsee> "which two out of these 5 are different?"  "blown if i know.  hwo is this relevant?"
<Lure> Riddell: not here... :-(
<Hobbsee> what is your criteria for defining difference?  argh!
* Lure rebooting to try new kdebase changes
<mhb> I wonder how the new adept dist-upgrade tool will be distributed
<mhb> would it be possible to make Edgy packages?
<Lure> mhb: like sru?
<Hobbsee> bug 78184 - huh?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78184 in kdebase "??" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78184
<Lure> Riddell (or other core-dev): can you review and upload kdebase for me - http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/kdebase16.debdiff
<mhb> Lure: about the sru ... I don't know - that's why I ask
<Lure> mhb: I am not sure - spec does not say what is the plan in this regard - you will need to ask Riddell
<mhb> Lure: I know - read it myself
<Lure> mhb: btw, I like your proposal to change widget theme for feisty
<Lure> mhb: it does not matter if polyester or qtcurve is the answer it is just that plastik is old ;-)
<mhb> Lure: thanks ... yes, I think that too
<Hobbsee> yay Lure :)
<Hobbsee> argh...i cant stand windows :(
* Hobbsee|NotHere beds
<mhb> Riddell: Would the Kubuntu dist-upgrade tool be distributed to Edgy? And how? If so, one of the important factors (for me) is the availability of translations.
<mhb> Hobbsee|NotHere: goodnight
<Riddell> mhb: yes, but I need to think about that
<Riddell> mhb: we'll need a patched version of adept which downloads the tool
<mhb> Riddell: okay. I believe you'll think of something :o) Please don't forget to distribute translations somehow. I know that can be difficult but it will make life easier for a lot of non-English Kubuntu users.
<Lure> mhb: I thought that translations are updated for released versions from time to time...
<mhb> Lure: yes, they are
<Lure> mhb: so we could use this
<mhb> Lure: but the strings we need to translate are not in the .pot templates
<mhb> (for Edgy)
<mhb> and I believe the templates are closed
<Lure> mhb: right :-(
<bddebian> Heya
<Lure> sebas: will check in #kde-devel re bug 65791
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<Lure> sebas: I also want to include the patch for currency change - I am just not sure if we are not too late
<sebas> Tagging is 15th jan, so no, not too late.
<Lure> sebas: so you suggest that I send proposed patches to kde-devel ML or commit to branch and do CCMAIL: kde-devel?
* Lure never messed in kde svn out of guidance ;-)
<sebas> It seems unmaintained, if there's a bug in bko, submitting should be fine.
<sebas> But CCMAIL kde-devel in any case
<sebas> Not sure how safe they are, but doing it 2 minutes before tagging is not a good idea :-)
<Lure> sebas: ok, will first update bug in bko
<nixternal> mhb: how do you deal with bug 78174 w/o loosing your mind? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78174 in irm "UCF: Missing dependency for Post-inst script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78174
<mhb> nixternal: why do you ask me? :o)
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> i posted the wrong bug number
<nixternal> i was talking about the bug ?? with no info whatsoever
<mhb> Hobbsee: aren't you supposed to sleep?
<Hobbsee> mhb: tried that.  got boring.
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee, hi nixternal
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato
<Lure> sebas: I think we have another issue in powermanager: actions if multiple users are logged in
<Hobbsee> now Jucato *definetly* should be asleep
<mhb> nixternal: :o) that one. Don't tell me the author added just the translation of the two words :o)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nah.. 11:15 PM
<nixternal> haha ya
<Lure> sebas: gnome uses /bin/check-foreground-console to detect who should be in charge
<Jucato> just got back from a 3-4 hour meeting...
<Lure> sebas: I think I have experienced it today - I had another user on other console (for testing) and it hibernated by machine (accordning to idle setting)
<nixternal> mhb: point him to bug writing 101
<Lure> sebas: will test further to confirm that this is the case
<Hobbsee> Jucato: oh yeah, wrong way...
<mhb> nixternal: which one?
<mhb> nixternal: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<mhb> nixternal: that should do it :o)
<Lure> Riddell: Slo currency change also committed to 3.5 branch in kde svn: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/l10n/si/entry.desktop?rev=620562&view=auto
<Riddell> Lure: groovy, that means we'll pick it up with 3.5.6
<Riddell> Lure: if you want to do a SRU.. good luck
<Lure> Riddell: will not ask for sru unless I get some bug for it (I am all feisty now ;-))
<Lure> Riddell: and it will be in 3.5.6 release you will add to kubuntu.org anyhow
<mhb> my fonts have messed up terribly with the latest Feisty upgrade
<Lure> Riddell: I am just not sure if I should just commit kenergy fix too (I would prefer another review), since the code looks unmaintained (and I did not get any response from last commiter)
<Riddell> Lure: nothing from heliocastro?
<Lure> Riddell: no, I have sent mails week back
<Riddell> Lure: just commit then and CC helio
<sebas> Lure: Send it to kde-devel and tell that you'll commit it if noone objects within three days
<sebas> Or do what Riddell says, even better :-)
<Riddell> well, if you're patient do as sebas says :)
<sebas> nonononono, do as Riddell says ;-)
* sebas is never patient though
<Lure> sebas: ok, will commit and CC helio - I am 100% sure it is the way to go, just would feel better if someone could review it
<ryanakca> lol
<Riddell> Lure: mind and sync to KDE 4 too if the code is still in KDE 4
<Lure> ryanakca: btw, Hobbsee has uploaded new eqonomize 0.4 (which you packaged)
<ryanakca> oh?
<Lure> Riddell: I hope this code is not there anymore ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: I did not find l10n stuff in kde4 (still searching)
* ryanakca looks... I had packaged 0.3... never knew 0.4 was out
<Lure> ryanakca: I started using it recently and needed upgrade, so I updated it to new release
<ryanakca> kk
<Lure> Riddell: btw, did you find the cause for missing language installer/selector buttons?
<Riddell> Lure: no, not looked at it
<Riddell> apt is broken on my machine, so it's hard to update it
<Lure> Riddell: np, I started it from command line anyhow
<mhb> Who wants to make me happy and fix bug 78209 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78209 in kubuntu-meta "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
<ryanakca> mhb: reboot maybe to reload some fonts? (just guessing about half that sentence)
<ryanakca> or wait, nevermind... antialiasing or whatever it's called on?
<Lure> mhb: true, todays upgrade did change (to worse) also on my system
* ryanakca decides to put off upgrading
<Lure> mhb: have changed package to fontconfig which is probable suspect
<mhb> Lure: probably
<mhb> Lure: thanks
<mhb> it seems the last fontconfig upgrade has fixed problems with local characters but introduced the problem with rendering :o)
<Jucato> Riddell: kick damien_karras?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes please
<mhb> eh?
<Riddell> #kubuntu
<Jucato> some troll...
<manchicken> Hmm...  Anybody seen Tonio??
<manchicken> I really hope he hasn't been abducted by aliens or something.
<manchicken> That would be most unfortunate ;)
<mhb> manchicken: read the logs
<mhb> manchicken: from yesterday early
<mhb> manchicken: truth is, you're not going to see him here anytime soon
<manchicken> Oh?
<manchicken> It was aliens, wasn't it?
<mhb> manchicken: worse
<manchicken> (where might I find the logs?)
<Lure> manchicken: has some personal reasons to be away
<manchicken> That's cool.
<Lure> !irclogs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irclogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhb> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/kubuntu-devel-2007-01-05.html
<mhb> search for Tonio
<Lure> manchicken: btw, great work on system settings - I like tabs more than old stuff
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> Aww, that's so sad.
<manchicken> I had the opposite happen to me.  That is worse than being abducted by aliens.
<manchicken> Ignorance hurts us all.  Either way... here's one for the homies.
<manchicken> Anybody else good at merges?
<manchicken> err, patches, whatever...
<Lure> manchicken: what do you want to do?
<manchicken> This patch is giving me a headache.
<manchicken> I have no idea why, but it won't apply.
<Lure> patch for what?
<manchicken> I've been working on the recommended UI changes to the sources editor in adept.
<manchicken> Or at least I was ^_^
<manchicken> Before vacation.
<Riddell> manchicken: which recommended changes?
<manchicken> The one where it's not just a listview control with a bunch of text, but where it's more gui-ified.
<manchicken> I actually had a screenshot I was working on...
<manchicken> Where's the UI recommendations page?
<mhb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability this one?
<manchicken> I believe that be the feller.
<Riddell> manchicken: the feisty plan I had was to replace it with a qt version of the editor used in ubuntu
<Riddell> which is a python app
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Nobody tells me these things ;)
<manchicken> That's cool by me though.
<Riddell> if you know python, you're very welcome to start on it
<manchicken> Pssht.  Like you actually need to know a language to use it?
<manchicken> ^_^
<Riddell> it's part of the ubuntu upgrade tool at the moment
<manchicken> Oh, semantic or whatever?
<mhb> synaptic ? :o)
<manchicken> That's it.
<manchicken> I wasn't sure if it was named similar to the norton people or the touchpad people _^^
<manchicken> So easy to confuse the two.
<Riddell> it's not part of synaptic
<Riddell> synaptic has it's own one, but it calls the nicer ubuntu one if it's available instead
<manchicken> We should probably have some notes next to these items if we actually have plans for implementation on them.
<manchicken> Oh, so you're just talking about porting that proggy from GTK to Qt?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes
<Riddell> then small patch to adept to make it do the same as synaptic, and use the nicer editor if it's available
<Riddell> manchicken: take a look at kubuntu-feisty-adept-plan or whatever it's called to see similar ideas
<Riddell> manchicken: we also have a branch of adept in lauchpad.net/products/adept now that you can branch from
<mhb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyAdeptChanges
<Riddell> manchicken: and praetor has been doing adept stuff (getting to to do the dist upgrade check)
<manchicken> Well, if you have another thing that could use hacking, I could use a fresh project to wrap my head around.
<manchicken> As many problems as people say there are with adept, it's a damn usable proggy.
<manchicken> Though the code.... nevermind.
<manchicken> ^_^
<mhb> manchicken: I disagree though. The UI looks very cluttered, until recently it had problems with translations.
<manchicken> I agree with all of those.
<manchicken> But have you ever tried to use YaST2 or Smart for updates and installs?
<manchicken> *THAT* is what I'm comparing it to.
<manchicken> Those programs have a better UI, but when you try to install stuff, you get conflicts, you get broken dependencies, and above all, you get mysterious crashes that are damn-near impossible to replicate.
* mhb would love a apt/smart adept
* hunger finds even aptitude easier to use than adept:-(
<manchicken> I use adept all the time.
<manchicken> I have no trouble with it.  I suppose I'm just less picky.
<manchicken> ^_^
<hunger> manchicken: I don't get adept. But then I have not tried since sbortly before breezy.
<manchicken> Even my wife uses the add/remove programs version of adept.
<Riddell> Lure: I disagree that "polling still required" is not a major issue
<Lure> Riddell: what is your concern? It is quite lite on cpu...
<Lure> Riddell: if you do not agree, feel free to change the state in wiki
<Riddell> Lure: it means the computer will never be idle, that's not good on battery life
<Lure> Riddell: right, but since we do not have tickless kernel it is not idle anyway ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: btw, Fedora 7 will have tickless kernel
<Lure> Riddell: I agree that polling is ugly and uses cpu (which it should not), but I do not see it as major issue (no user complained)
<manchicken> Riddell: So what do you want/need me to do?
<Lure> Riddell: so it is not very visible
<manchicken> You're the director of this road-show.
<Lure> manchicken: is the bug with adept and dpkg interactive fixes (flash, java packages)?
<manchicken> And I found a way to run chroot and tell the difference between proggies running in chroot and proggies not running in chroot ^_^
<Riddell> manchicken: if you fancy some python you could port the ubuntu souces.list editor to qt 4.  if you prefer c++ you could add the main/universe support to adept
<manchicken> Use a different user ^_^
<mhb> Lure: my computer is very noisy and should use less CPU. Is it enough? :o)
<Riddell> Lure: it's not, but I'll get to it
<manchicken> Lure: Naw.  I'm not sure where that bug lies.  I think it may just be a focus issue.
<Lure> mhb: switch back to dapper (kernel of dapper was way better than edgy or current feisty) - but only in regard to battery life
<manchicken> Although it'd be nice if there was a way to present that stuff in a GUI.
<Lure> manchicken: it is ICE_AUTHORITY issue
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know what package that sources editor is?
<manchicken> Oh, really?
<manchicken> I didn't think it'd be that deep.  Though I suppose I never really looked into it.
<manchicken> I don't really install non-free packages, so I never really see it.
<mhb> Lure: battery life is quite important for me
<Lure> manchicken: at least this was seen when it was "debugged" at UDS-MtView with Simon Law
<manchicken> Most of those packages aren't even compiled for amd64.
<mhb> Lure: and I guess it is for many users
<mhb> Lure: but most of them don't know that it can be improved - therefore they don't complain :o)
<Lure> mhb: agreed.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'll do which ever you want me to do.  You're the director of this road-show.  I'm just the fat red-bearded guy with ADD, too much free time, a 6-pack, and a jigsaw puzzle.
<Lure> mhb: the problem is that we cannot fix polling due to PyKDE/dbus issues
<Lure> manchicken: lol
<manchicken> My three goals for the day have to do with beer, code, and jigsaw puzzles.
<mhb> manchicken: do the adept then :o)
<mhb> manchicken: as Jonathan suggested
<Lure> manchicken: if you want to mess with kdepim, you may want to get some patches from suse for networkstatus
<Riddell> manchicken: since I can't find where the sources editor is just now, maybe you could look at adding a main/universe notification to adept
<manchicken> mhb: He suggested two possible things.  I have no preference.
<Lure> manchicken: described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyNetworking
<mhb> manchicken: if you know how to write python, you can do the souces.list editor
<Lure> manchicken: I plan to do this when I find some time, but probably not that soon
<mhb> manchicken: I can help with that (although I have my own stuff to do)
<manchicken> I don't really KNOW any language.  Except maybe C and Perl.
<manchicken> One language is as good as another.
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Let me look at this spec here.
<manchicken> Either way, I'm happy that at least I get to MURDER this patch headache.
<manchicken> Do you know the package for the python proggy?
<Riddell> got it, it's /usr/bin/software-properties from update-manager
<Riddell> manchicken: ^^
<manchicken> cool
<Riddell> manchicken: so bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+branch/update-manager/main  and code away
<mhb> manchicken: if possible make a public bzr branch so we can take part or help too :o)
<manchicken> I have no idea what you're talking about ^_^
<manchicken> DARNIT!  intltool is 404ing on install.
<manchicken> That might not be good.
<manchicken> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/intltool/intltool_0.35.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Riddell> sudo apt-get update
<manchicken> Argh.
<manchicken> I should probably upgrade, too.
<manchicken> I haven't updated my feisty chroot since mid-december.
<manchicken> Wow, lots of updates.
<manchicken> Is there a code-freeze date set?
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> February 8th for all features
<Riddell> the feature doesn't have to be working, but it has to be in
<manchicken> w00t!  My birthday!
<manchicken> I'll be 25 on the code-freeze.
<Riddell> cool :)
<manchicken> what's GNU-HALO?  Just a WM?
<Riddell> no idea
<elcuco> hi all
<Riddell> yo elcuco
<elcuco> crap, 24 is starting :)
<Riddell> really?
<Riddell> the new series?
<elcuco> no... the old one...
* manchicken craves CSI-ey goodness...
* manchicken craves European beer...
<elcuco> anyway, the livecd needs to have hebrew suport. how can i help with this
<Riddell> elcuco: there's no space on the CD for more languages
<Riddell> elcuco: isn't it an installed system you are having the problem with?
<elcuco> on my system it is (i guess). i have kde-i18n-he. this should be enough for kde
<manchicken> Maybe we should take off one of the proprietary packages to make room ;)
<manchicken> heh
<elcuco> manchicken: :)
<Riddell> elcuco: it needs language-pack-kde-he-base
<Riddell> and language-pack-he-base
* elcuco presses f12 and installs the new packages
* Riddell goes out
<elcuco> Riddell: when you come back, both are installed
<elcuco> Riddell: when you come back, both were installed
* Riddell comes back
<Riddell> elcuco: so hmm, I'm out of ideas
<elcuco> Riddell: about kdesktop beein ltr, it's wierd. since kapplication reversed the layout according to some string defined in kdelibs.po. however, kde is translated (i am quite sure as I see the hebrew UI).
<elcuco> this might be a problem with caching, or some ugly patch done to kdebase.
<Riddell> elcuco: try it with a new user maybe
<Riddell> elcuco: does kicker and konqueror et al all go reversed?
<elcuco> ok, adduser or is there a cool funky kubuntu gui?
<elcuco> Riddell: all the applications are hebrew translated and RTL, the only problem is kdesktop, which is LTR
<Riddell> elcuco: adduser is easiest if you are a command line user
<elcuco> i hate cli
<Riddell> ah well, use system settings then
<elcuco> i think i understand what happens... now wht
<elcuco> it looks like kdesktop cannot load kdelibs.po. i see some basic strings in english.
<elcuco> now, i need to understand how can i "strace" kdesktop....
<elcuco> mv kdesktop kdekstop.bin && echo "strace -f -o /tmp/1.txt" > kdesktop && chmod +x kdekstop
<Riddell> you can just killall kdesktop and start it again from the command line
<elcuco> that could work
<manchicken> Riddell: Are you just wanting software-properties/
<Riddell> manchicken: nope
<Riddell> manchicken: oh, yes
<Riddell> sorry, mis-read you
<Riddell> manchicken: wanting it ported to qt4?  yes
<manchicken> So you want me to rip software-properties out of update-manager?
<Riddell> manchicken: no, we'll let mvo do that later
<Riddell> just keep it all in the same tree for now
<manchicken> Righto.
<elcuco> ok, that was fun...
<elcuco> anyway, it seems kdesktop does not load kdelibs.po at all. i tested also kdialog and that one does.
<elcuco> i assume there is something wrong in kdesktop in kubuntu
<manchicken> Grumble...
<manchicken> update-manager doesn't seem to have cdbs-edit-patch working....
<manchicken> Stops with... make: *** No rule to make target `apply-patches'.  Stop.
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep update-manager?
<manchicken> Nothing there.
<manchicken> I type cdbs-edit-patch kubuntu_qtport_pass0 and it goes, and finally dies on that error I pasted.
<Riddell> don't edit a patch
<Riddell> branch the bzr archive and work from that
<manchicken> I have no idea how to do such a thing.
<manchicken> Normally I've been just apt-get sourcing and working off of that.
<Lure> manchicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainedPackages might help
<manchicken> So I'm guessing I should go off of the main branch?
<manchicken> So I would bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main ./ then?
<manchicken> or would I bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/main http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/update-manager/qtport
<manchicken> (I don't know why we're not just using svn...)
<manchicken> Okay, how do you build a package that you gram from bzr?  Just dpkg-buildpackage?
<fdoving> manchicken: bzr-builddeb
<manchicken> What package is that in?
<fdoving> you can find it at http://jameswestby.net/debian/
<fdoving> you also need python-debian
<fdoving> on the same url.
<manchicken> Really?  No "official" packages for that?  Interesting.
<manchicken> Nice.  It requires an old version of python...
<manchicken> Not working.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-07
<ryanakca> meeting is tommorow?
<ryanakca> or wait, nevermind...
<manchicken> Anybody know how to build from bzr?
<Riddell> manchicken: debuild, same as anything else
<Riddell> but it's python, you shouldn't need to build anything
* manchicken thought Python did the byte-compiling thingy.
<manchicken> Oh, yay, this thing is done in Glade...
<manchicken> Isn't there a glade-to-qt conversion proggy?
<praetor> manchicken: ooh you are working on porting the ubuntu upgrader?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<praetor> neato
<manchicken> I hear you're up into that/
<praetor> Riddell: should the status of kubuntu-update-manager be changed in feisty specs?
<praetor> Riddell: btw, I pushed my own branch with some minor changes, just to remove some of the generated files that were in there
<praetor> manchicken: yea, I did the adept side of things
<DaSkreech> Does amarok follow !hidden ?
<manchicken> Oh wow, software-properties is VERY tied to glade/gtk.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Okay, anybody know what is wrong with the Python line QMessageBox.critical(None,"Error","BLAH!!!")?
<manchicken> w00t.
<manchicken> Let this Qt port begin!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<manchicken> I hope the Python coverage of Qt is better than the Perl coverage of Qt.
<manchicken> w00t, Jucato!
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi manchicken!!!
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech!
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<manchicken> This Qt port is more of a rewrite than a port.  heh
* Jucato wonders what it is about...
<manchicken> I'm working on this software-properties proggy.
<Jucato> oh the one for Adept?
<manchicken> Yeah.
* Jucato declares manchicken as his Adept hero :)
<Jucato> manchicken: have you gotten in contact with mornfall?
<manchicken> Naw.
<Jucato> oh... ok :)
<Jucato> I think he uploaded some stuff to KDE SVN a few days/weeks ago... not really sure exactly when
<manchicken> Riddell said he wanted to use the software-properties proggie in update-manager for the sources editor.
<manchicken> It's written in Python with GTK/Glade.
<manchicken> So naturally we want to port it to Qt.
<Jucato> oh. I thought that it was a pure GTK+ app.
<Jucato> good luck then :)
<manchicken> Naw.  The whole thing is PyGTK
<manchicken> Especially since I'm not used to Python ^_^
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken> So, I'll talk to you later.
<manchicken> I'm gonna hit the hay.
<Jucato> good night! and good luck again! :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> You could try to help ;)
<DaSkreech> hiya
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Hobbsee> ;)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
* Jucato beds
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> awww, why now?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: slept at 3am, woke up at 7am... haven't had any snooze since then... :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ouch.
* Hobbsee got to sleep around 4am
<Jucato> ooh... what time you woke up?
<Hobbsee> um....11 or so?
<Jucato> heh :P
* Jucato will be back in 1-2 hours... bye! :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, bye!
* Hobbsee wonders if mhb is using polyester, when complaining about the fonts
<Hobbsee> and lure..
<Hobbsee> !irc logs is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !irclogs is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> manchicken|away: poke
<Hobbsee> manchicken|away: will you be at the meeting?  see /topic for info
* Hawkwind Wonders about this meeting
* Hawkwind Has been away from IRC since Christmas day when he got the Nintendo Wii
<Hobbsee|NotHere> Hawkwind: see /topic
<Hawkwind> I know, I've seen it :-)
<Hobbsee|NotHere> :)
<Hobbsee|NotHere> oh drat, i just used /clear -a, not /clear
<Hawkwind> Doubt I'll be there though
<Hobbsee|NotHere> awww
* nixternal just woofed down some fresh crab legs!
<Hobbsee> raw?
<nixternal> heck no :)
<Hawkwind> Yummmmmmmmmmmm
<Hawkwind> Snow crab ?
<nixternal> i smoked some tonight
<nixternal> snow crab and blue crab
<Hawkwind> OMG, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<nixternal> blue crabs just arrived today from maryland, the snow crabs were alive and rockin' 2 days after they were caught :)
<Hawkwind> Nice
<DaSkreech> Good night :)
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Sleep well
<DaSkreech> Too late for that
<DaSkreech> I'll be glad to sleep at all
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, this meeting seems to be Monday at about 4pm GMT-6 if my calculations are correct
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Thanks for the sentment though
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Heh no problem
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: timeanddate.com
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: use the fixed time
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: where are you again?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Houston, Texas GMT -6
<nixternal> bah houston
<Hawkwind> Bahhhh @ Chicago
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you got that right
<nixternal> as soon as school is over i am moving to mexico
<nixternal> im going try and reverse the situation
<Hawkwind> I'm probably headed to Georgia(Atlanta) here in a month or so if things go as they seem they will
<nixternal> woo
<nixternal> i love hotlanta, especially the north east portion
<nixternal> around stone mountain
<Hawkwind> I'll probably live outside of Atlanta at first.  Probably in/around Rome
<Hawkwind> I'm probably flying there this week for a job interview at Wheeler's Lumber
<Hobbsee> gah, what was i going to do?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Make us all dinner ?
<nixternal> uh oh
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: nope.  i cant cook very well :P
<nixternal> Hobbsee: if it wasn't for the bbq or the microwave i wouldn't either
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> and i took 2 cooking classes in college thinking they would be easy A's
<nixternal> boy was I wrong
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I consider pouring milk over my bowl of cereal *cooking*
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> man, my new lappy has 1 dead pixel, right in the kicker bar too
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, purge msttcorefonts, that's right..
* Hobbsee off
* Hobbsee is off, rather
* Hobbsee waves bye!
<mhb> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<mhb> Hobbsee: I am using polyester
<mhb> Hobbsee: when having the font problem
<mhb> Hobbsee: but it would be weird to blame it because I used it even before that
<Hobbsee> mhb: right
<mhb> Hobbsee: nope, changing the widget style didn't work
<Hobbsee> mhb: right, good :P
<Hobbsee> then it's not my fault :P
* mhb hopes that bug will be fixed before 11th
<mhb> Hobbsee: by the way, do you have suggestions for the Testing Team?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm really looking forward to the meeting :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: me too :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: as in, what to test, or how to run it?
<mhb> luc___: hi
<mhb> Hobbsee: as in how to convince people to start testing Feisty etc
<mhb> Hobbsee: most of the folks who helped with Edgy were reluctant to start with Feisty right away
<Hobbsee> mhb: when it's hit feature freeze - there appear to still be heaps of problems booting yet.  that being said, perhaps figuring out what to test, and how to collate their results
<Hobbsee> sensible people.
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes
<mhb> Hobbsee: but there's the "loss of momentum" problem - when they don't know what to do for a longer period of time, they move on
<Hobbsee> mhb: that's...true...
<Hobbsee> mhb: cant really help much with that, except for merges
<Hobbsee> which isnt in the target
<mhb> Hobbsee: maybe someone will come up with an idea at the meeting
<Hobbsee> mhb: maybe market it as "we need people who test for a few months, then have a few months of break" etc - make it more as a casual thing, not a continous thing - you might get more people that way, if it's only a small commitment, too
<Hobbsee> mhb: if you havent already, why dont you check out the mozilla smoke test stuff, and adapt it for kubuntu.
<mhb> Hobbsee: you mean the minimal set of testcases?
<Hobbsee> mhb: well, all of it really - i've never looked into it very thoroughly
<Hobbsee> mhb: but yeah
<Hobbsee> well, have minimal ones, then have big nitpicky ones
<Hobbsee> include the cd testing in it
<Hobbsee> of course, you're never going to get the large number of testers that mozilla gets, with teh daily builds and all that, but it might be a good start, might be helpful
<mhb> would it be possible for a python script to add dynamically to the wiki?
<mhb> or for any client-side script
<mhb> thing is, editing wiki takes more time than just submitting results because you have to edit the page itself and add your input (where it belongs)
<mhb> (the testers have to submit their testing results to the wiki)
<Hobbsee> true...
<Hobbsee> presumably a wiki is the best place for that
<mhb> Hobbsee: it's a good place, but a hard-to-edit good place
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> not so hard if you don't include formatting :P
<mhb> Jucato: but it's harder than just filling a form
<Jucato> oh yeah, compared to that, definitely harder :)
<mhb> so I'm asking if there's a chance of making a frontend to that
<Hobbsee> mhb: dunno.
<Hobbsee> mhb: there's probably somethign
<mhb> I'm not sure though
<Hobbsee> hrm.  gnome doenst suck as much as it used to
<mhb> Hobbsee: <personalopinion>But some GNOME apps still do.</personalopinion>
<Jucato> :D
* mhb -> lunchtime
<Jucato> have fun!
<Hobbsee> mhb: oh it still sucks a lot, dont get me wrong...
<Jucato> at least it's growing... nothing bad about it growing.. :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato is not anti-GNOME but very very PRO-KDE :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, i'm only anti gnome when i use it
<Hobbsee> and i look for the run command, and it's not there
<Jucato> Alt+F2?
<Hobbsee> and the themes crash 9x / 10
<Hobbsee> doesnt bring anything up
<Hobbsee> i know it used to exist
<Hobbsee> and i cant find what i'm looking for in the menus, as i'ts all moved, and it's often big blocks of apps
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Hobbsee> so you have to scroll thru all of them
<Hobbsee> that being said...the update manager *is* nice
<Enola_Gay> Is a graphical PPPOE client planned for Feisty? It would help dsl users very much and e.g. Knoppix already have such tool.
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: unless it's becomming a part of knetworkmanager from suse, or someone steps in to code it, no.
<Hobbsee> is there already a spec for it?
<Jucato> Knoppix's tool, iirc, is just ppoeconf using something like kdialog...
<Hobbsee> does kppp count, btw?
<Enola_Gay> Hobbsee: It is just that the console tool pppoe-conf isn't so easy to find
* Hobbsee notes it doesnt work OOTB though
<Jucato> no
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> kppp doesn't do PPPoE
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Enola_Gay> Hobbsee: kppp seems to be only for Dial up
<Jucato> Enola_Gay: true that
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: :)
* Hobbsee brainwave...is there anything from stopping us using the knoppix tool in kubuntu?
<Enola_Gay> And I think that the pppoe gui from knoppix isn't huge but I am going to check it.
<Jucato> Enola_Gay: unless KNOPPIX 5 has completely changed it, I'm pretty sure that it's pppoeconf
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the simplest solution, if we couldn't even find a good GUI for this, is to at least make a K Menu entry that will launch pppoeconf in Konsole... :(
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: But pppoeconf is the console based tool?
<Enola_Gay> I have tested it with Knoppix 4.
<Enola_Gay> Since 5 has some huge boot problems on my laptop.
<Jucato> Enola_Gay: yes. but somehow, KNOPPIX runs it with a GUI... I forgot what tool/program allows that.
<Enola_Gay> I burn and check it.
<Enola_Gay> Is ntfs-3g integration planned for Feisty?
<mhb> Enola_Gay: well, you have ntfs-3g present in Edgy repos, don't you?
<mhb> Enola_Gay: just universe or something ... it's not rock solid to be in main
<Jucato> ah I think KNOPPIX uses something like Zenity for pppeoconf... but looking in the K Menu, it's not so evident, so I don't know what voodoo they do to make it like that
<Enola_Gay> mhb: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: no, it's not going to be by default
<Enola_Gay> It is just that it makes the interoperability with Windows much more better since the "exchange partition" doesn't need to be fat32 anymore.
<Enola_Gay> But stability is important of course.
<Jucato> but unlike KNOPPIX, Kubuntu doesn't absolutely need it imho. and yes, stability is very important
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: user data is rather important, true
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: Since installation of a localized kubuntu still needs internet even with a dvd it makes sense imho. But locales could be reinstalled very easy through the language manager since dapper afaik.
<mhb> Hobbsee: I changed the structure of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Kubuntu/Current ... not everything is there yet but I think it's more user friendly now ... please do comment :o)
<Enola_Gay> And one of the greatest part of K/Ubuntu since dapper is the installer on the live cd so you could surf and do many things while installing :)
<Jucato> Enola_Gay: I'm not sure I understand what that has to do with ntfs-3g, which I was referring to
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: Sorry, I thought it was according to gui for pppoe
<Lathiat> Enola_Gay: the solaris installer starts a web browser for you :)
<Enola_Gay> Lathiat: :)
<Enola_Gay> Lathiat: But they have no messenger ;)
<Lathiat> true dat
<Jucato> Enola_Gay: heh, I was replying to the statements immediately above :)
<Enola_Gay> :)
<mhb> Enola_Gay: by the way, any LoCo community can make modified CDs with their locales in ... the only thing is to mark it not as a official Kubuntu CD
<Enola_Gay> mhb: Thats true, kubuntu.de seems to have some own reps and so own. But the official is missing for me ;)
<Enola_Gay> Ok, checking knoppix. Cu all.
<Hobbsee> mhb: looks promising
<mhb> Hobbsee: it would be great if pros like you inserted their results too
<mhb> Hobbsee: after it's done
<Hobbsee> mhb: their results, ie, of their testing?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes ... I guess you do testing by using, don't you? That's what I meant.
<Hobbsee> true
<mhb> Hobbsee: developers shouldn't bother with it too much but if they find the time the data will be useful
<Hobbsee> mhb: indeed.
<Enola_Gay> re
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: I have found the vodoo. ;) The vodoo ist called xdialog.
<Jucato> oh :)
<Hobbsee> hooray!
<Enola_Gay> And it works in Kubuntu too if I install xdialog.
<Hobbsee> and?
<Jucato> I was that close :)
<Jucato> see? nothing really special :P
<mhb> !info xdialog
<ubotu> xdialog: X11 replacement for the text util dialog. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (edgy), package size 345 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<Hobbsee> ah ha....
<Enola_Gay> But it needs libgtk 1.2
<Jucato> let me try...
<Hobbsee> we install that anyway, iirc
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> we do?
<fdoving> isn't kdialog cooler? :)
<Enola_Gay> On my Kubuntu edgy system it has to install libgtk1.2 and libgtk1.2-common
* Jucato still can't get the hang of doing a proper depends search
<Enola_Gay> fdoving: Does it work too?
<Jucato> yeah, kdialog is cooler, *if* it can do that...
<fdoving> Enola_Gay: i don't know what you want to do..
<mhb> !info kdialog
<ubotu> Package kdialog does not exist in any distro I know
<Hobbsee> kdialog is part of kde
<Jucato> kdialog is part of kdebase
<mhb> right
<fdoving> it's in kdebase-bin.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Enola_Gay> It would be much greater if "kdialog" would work with pppoeconf but it seems to doesn't work out of the box.
<mhb> in other news, Enola_Gay just got work to do
* Hobbsee suspects it would need porting
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
<Jucato> yeah, kdialog is closer to zenity than it is with xdialog... and neither kdialog nor zenity can do it...
<fdoving> what is 'it' ?
<Jucato> pppoeconf
<Hobbsee> in Jucato's statement?  kdialog
<Hobbsee> ah
<Enola_Gay> At least a simple menu entry would do it for pppoeconf since it isn't hard to manage.
<fdoving> Jucato: xdialog is hardcoded into pppoeconf.
<Jucato> fdoving: um... KNOPPIX uses xdialog to give a real GUI to pppoeconf, which has an entry in K Menu
<Jucato> I don't have xdialog installed, and I can still have the pppoeconf ncurses gui
<fdoving> i mean, the usage of xdialog vs. zenity/kdialog is hardcoded into pppoeconf.
<fdoving> just installing xdialog and running pppoeconf will give you the gui.
<Jucato> aaah
<mhb> fdoving: so the plan is to hardcode kdialog in?
<Hobbsee> hey cool, the uni server hasnt crashed yet...
<fdoving> mhb: that can be done.. rather easily.
<Jucato> yay fdoving will do it! :)
<mhb> or Enola_Gay , if it's easy - after all, he wants to have that :o)
<Hobbsee> argh.  spoke too soon
<fdoving> i don't belive this is something we want to have in the package.. is it?
<fdoving> does gnome-ubuntu use pppoeconf too?
<Jucato> not that I know of...
<Jucato> anyway, if no one wants to do that, a simple entry in K Menu to launch konsole with pppoeconf would do...
<Jucato> which is how MEPIS does it, afaik
<Hobbsee> no real harm in doing that
<fdoving> but having kdialog is cooler.
<Jucato> yeah, having someone who'll do it is even kooler :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> thought that was my line :P
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato is moving up the ladder... towards world domination!
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee feeds the MQ servers more ram
<Hobbsee> come on...be a good server...dont crash...
* Hobbsee glares
<freeflying> http://paste.debian.net/19644 kchmviewer keeps crash
<mhb> freeflying: version?
<mhb> freeflying: Feisty current?
<freeflying> mhb: from dapper to current
<freeflying> mhb: only on ppc
<freeflying> it works fine on debian sid
<mhb> freeflying: hm ... nothing I can do :o)
<mhb> freeflying: i386 works fine
<mhb> like you said
<Hobbsee> now, where'd i put my long pointy stick...?
* Jucato doesn't have it... is making his own
<Hobbsee> oh argh.
<Hobbsee> it's managing to freeze firefox, even
<Jucato> what is?
<Hobbsee> i think i clicked on a .pdf
<Hobbsee> and it's killing firefox
<Jucato> oh...
* Jucato goes "die fox! die!"
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i'm not doing it in konq!
<Jucato> do it in KPDF
<Jucato> drat she left...
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
* mhb hopes bug 78209 will be fixed before Herd CD 2 or he won't be able to persuade many testers to try it out 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78209 in fontconfig "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
<Hobbsee> ty
* Hobbsee doesnt see the bad fonts...
<mhb> Hobbsee: everything up to date?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Riddell> mhb: have you tried recent daily CDs?
<mhb> Riddell: nope, but will do
<Riddell> they didn't work earlier this week when I tried, just wondering if it had been fixed
<fdoving> i tried the alternate ppc cd.. the 4th. didn't work.
<Hobbsee> you know...it's amazing what you find out when you actually read the documentation...
<Hobbsee> i cant find a link, as i'm not permitted to put that section in yet.  yay
<freeflying> fdoving: alternate-cd for ppc?
<mhb> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? rsync -vPz rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/feisty-desktop-i386.iso <-- I issue this command and it only "sent 132 bytes  received 82 bytes  428.00 bytes/sec"
<fdoving> freeflying: the ubuntu one.. yes.
<fdoving> seems to be no ppc alternate for kubuntu.
<mhb> oh, missing "./"
<Jucato> Hobbsee: meeting will be Tuesday morning for us right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> kthanks :)
* ryanakca yawns
<Jucato> moin ryanakca!
<ryanakca> hey Jucato
* Hobbsee force feeds ryanakca some coffee
* Hobbsee should look at wiki pages, before the meeting
<ryanakca> ewwww.... coffee
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's probably killed coffee, if i made it
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanKavanagh
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> hehe
<ryanakca> brb, dishes
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i still want a recording of you with those bagpipes :P
<fdoving> Jucato: i agree with you on the whiptail interface for pppoeconf, kdialog hacking is too much work.. i'm almost there, but it needs an if-then-else statement for each dialog popup, and it's too much work.
<fdoving> it's not like pppoe is something one sets up every day.
<Jucato> yeah, but it's kinda tedious to set it up for the first time when you don't know the command
<fdoving> true.
<fdoving> i think your idea with the kmenu -> system -> pppoeconf menu entry is good.
<fdoving> 'konsole -e pppoeconf' or something like that.
<Jucato> the Kubuntu Desktop Guide links to a wiki regarding how to setup PPPoE ADSL... but how would you be able to view the wiki if you're internet connection isn't setup :)
<fdoving> true :)
<fdoving> the menu entry should be simple to add to k-d-s.
<Jucato> yeah, unless we get a GUI app for configuring it into Feisty (knetworkmanager?) I guess that would have to do...
<fdoving> i don't belive knetworkmanager handles anything well at this moment.
<Jucato> better than nothing :)
<fdoving> doesn't work for me.
<fdoving> .. or, it handles the wired connection pretty well :)
<Jucato> I forgot where I heard that knetworkmanager will be able to handle it soon... I'm not sure where I got that from, though
<fdoving> for suse it handles ppp and vpn and all.
<fdoving> it just doesn't support debian based distros yet.. afaik.
<Jucato> ppp or pppoe?
<fdoving> not much activity in ther svn either.
<fdoving> not sure about pppoe.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: I'll get that for you :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: woot :D
* Jucato is most concerned about pppoe.. which seems to be left out a lot...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: meeting should be interesting, with the stuff on your wiki page
* ryanakca gulps
* Hobbsee already has a list of questions
<ryanakca> eeeps!
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* Hobbsee doenst tend to bring her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  to meetings, though
* ryanakca wonders if he could reduce the amount of questions with a recording...
<Hobbsee> nah
<Hobbsee> kubuntu type questions
<ryanakca> sucks
<ryanakca> shucks
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Jucato wonders when he'll be able to put "violin" among his list of hobbies...
<nixternal> Riddell: rockin! on putting info on the Herd2 page
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure - but we might make you play it :D
* Hobbsee should have put flute on hers
<Jucato> Hobbsee: heh I don't even have one yet :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> it's a long overdue christmas gift..
<Jucato> nixternal: moin! :D
* Hobbsee played a violin...once...
<nixternal> moin mon mn m
<Hobbsee> morning nixternal!
* Hobbsee forcefeeds nixternal slime to wake him up
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im awake, for over an hour now
<Hobbsee> hooray!
<nixternal> just been working on some herd2 stuff
<nixternal> my dog took it upon himself to nibble my ear at 6:50am
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Jucato> heh.. how cute
<nixternal> oh ya very cute ;p
<Hobbsee> i take it you threw him outside after this
<nixternal> nah, he is to small and mean to throw just yet
<nixternal> although he is perfect throwing size
<ryanakca> nixternal: she's been forcefeeding people for a while now...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> no more slime forcefeeding for me, i did it for 8 years in the military every morning
* Hobbsee looks around innocently
<Hobbsee> eww!
<nixternal> actually, my oatmeal does kind of resemble slime
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> the eww goes away when you realise you are travelling around the world and getting paid to do so :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee notes she was almost sick over breakfast this morning
<nixternal> i have been quite ill all week
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> was weird - i didnt get told off at all for being late to work, due to the color of my face :P
<zig> hi, I cannot find the ffmpeg header files, is there an ffmpeg-dev somewhere ?
<zig> is that in a separate repository ?
<Hobbsee> !-logs
<ubotu> logs aliases: channel logs, channellogs, log, irc logs, irclogs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:50:13
<Hobbsee> !-log
<ubotu> log is <alias> logs - added by Hobbsee on 2006-06-21 15:00:15
<Hobbsee> !meeting is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !ircmeeting is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !ircmeetings is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !meetings is <alias> logs
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Seveas> !hobbsee is <alias> crazy
* Hobbsee stomps Seveas 
<Hobbsee> zig: try apt-get search ffmpeg | grep dev
<nixternal> http://www.nextdaypets.com/ListingImages/78482210-84611.jpg
<nixternal> that poor dog looks like a christmas ornament
<zig> Hobbsee: thanks, it tells me the operation "search" isn't available :/
<zig> Invalid operation search
<Hobbsee> zig: apt-cache search, sorry
* Hobbsee has aliases for all this stuff
<zig> ah thanks
<zig> ok, it's libavcodec-dev
<Hobbsee> hrm, cool.  the gnome shared folders appears to prompt you to install the required packages
<ryanakca> Seveas: lol
* Hobbsee beds - night all
<mhb> goodnight
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> night!
<Lure> sebas: around?
<zig> I'm looking for the source package for vlc, but I can't find it, is that in a particular repository ? I have the deb-src repository alright and yet ...
<Riddell> zig: you need to have a deb-src line for universe, then apt-get update; apt-get source vlc
<zig> Riddell: ah you mean it's not a separate package but rather a different apt-get option ? ok that explains then, thanks
<Riddell> debian doesn't have source packages in the same way as RPM does, it just has the upstream original and a diff
<zig> ok thanks
<Tonio__> hi
<Tonio__> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio__> Riddell: I'm back in the work !
<Lure> Tonio__: hi!!!
<Tonio__> Riddell: I noticed all the fonts are crappy now due to a bug in the Sans Serif font
<Riddell> bonjour Tonio__ mon amis
<Tonio__> Lure: bonjour Lure, Riddell
<Riddell> mhb has been complaining of this
<Tonio__> Lure: things are getting better
<Lure> Tonio__: true that - bug is open to fontconfig
<Riddell> my apt segfaults whenever I try it so I'm not affected :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: concerning the fonts, we in any case can switch the default to deja vu, since it is the same than sans serif but doesn't bug there
<Tonio__> Riddell: hum I have a solution for this
<Lure> Tonio__: bug 78209
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78209 in fontconfig "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
<Tonio__> Riddell: did you try to completly delete the apt cache ?
<Tonio__> Lure: okay let's follow this
<Tonio__> Lure, Riddell: happy new year ;)
<Tonio__> Riddell: we'll make a point on what to do tomorrow
<Tonio__> I had hard time last month and had to take a break, sorry for leaving everyone here
<Lure> Tonio__: happy new year back (even though it did not start that well for you)
<Tonio__> my todo list is really hudge now
<Tonio__> Lure: well she's affraid, and has a big problem with her parents...
<mhb> hey Tonio__
<Tonio__> probably a bit immature too, but I think she is now ready to take the good decisions
<Tonio__> and bury her asshole mother hehe :)
<Lure> Tonio__: I will prepare new kde-guidance update and pass it to you for review (and hope to fix icons once and forever)
<Tonio__> Lure: did you get my changes ?
<Tonio__> it works
<Lure> Tonio__: yes, but you broke CPU icon ;-)
<Tonio__> hum that's possible indeed
<Riddell> the debian team had an issue with guidance's user module
<Lure> Tonio__: will fix it in svn first, then clean up the package stuff
<Tonio__> Lure: I removed it right ?
<Lure> Tonio__: right - was not in the binary package
<Tonio__> Lure: okay let me know
<Lure> Riddell: did you check http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/kdebase16.debdiff ? can Tonio__ upload if you have issue with your system?
<Tonio__> Riddell: concerning kickoff, I tried it widely with non linux users and it looks like the usability disturbs people a lot
<Tonio__> Riddell: and since the packaging is a hudge mess, I'll probably discard it, I prefer to clean kubuntu as much as I can, since feisty will be the latest kde3 based one
<Tonio__> sort of lts in my opinion :)
<Tonio__> I noticed a few problems with systemsettings, gtk-qt etc.... I'll upload fixes tomorrow
<Lure> Riddell: btw, when is Herd2 planned?
<Riddell> http://alioth.debian.org/~modax-guest/13_preserve_perms_for_passwd_group_shadow.diff  current patch from debian for guidance user module
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping... I have a recording for you :D
<Tonio__> okay I have to go, I'll be back tomorrow , end of the vacation for me, seya !
<ryanakca> see yah Tonio__, take care :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: pong lemme hear :)
<Tonio__> ryanakca: thanks
<Riddell> Lure: not heard of a planned date
<Lure> Riddell: is there debian bug id with background info?
<Jucato> wb Tonio__! :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/Creatively_Blocked-rec1.ogg
<Tonio__> Jucato: hehe, thanks ;)
<Tonio__> seya all tomorrow !
<Riddell> Lure: kdebase patch looks good, I'll upload
<ryanakca> nixternal: not the greatest quality sound... and I'm outof shape, but it's better than nothing :)
<nixternal> rock on!
<nixternal> i like it
<mhb> well there's a date in FeistyReleaseSchedule
<mhb> for Herd 2
<nixternal> the 11th
<nixternal> ryanakca: that was awesome!
<Jucato> ryanakca: koolness! I always had a thing for bagpipes (even if I will never play one :P )
<nixternal> Jucato: i am the same way. i bought a bunch of celtic cds that are bagpiped to all hell. i love them, people look at me like im nuts
<Jucato> heh :)
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<nixternal> people drive around thumping their rap music, me, i drive around blasting bagpipes and rock :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Jucato: thanks :)
<Lure> Riddell: I will commit my kenergy patch to kde svn (3 and 4) now - with CC to helio
<ryanakca> nixternal: I have a couple CDs you might like then :)
<nixternal> i am having a case of severe moinmoin e.tardation right now with linking images
<Jucato> hahah! I'll drive my neighbor nuts when I get my violin (hopefully next week), just as he drove me nuts with his heavy metal music
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> my cousin is learning the violin... and for some reason he got an electric violin... odd
<ryanakca> Jucato: You learning violin as the violin or the fiddle?
<nixternal> us hillbillies call that a fiddle :)
<Jucato> ryanakca: violin
<ryanakca> Jucato: nice
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol
<Jucato> well, that all depends whether my sister can find an affordable one for sale :P
<ryanakca> nixternal: Leahy is a good fiddle group...
<ryanakca> Jucato: lol, well, I'm sure your sister can find something...
<ryanakca> Jucato: if not, I still have my sisters toy violin with plastic strings... :)
<Jucato> hope so... it's 3 weeks overdue now... I even had to give her some cash to be able to buy one... considering that it's supposed to be her christmas gift to me, that's quite...
<Jucato> heh
<Lure> Riddell: isn't BUG keyword in commit supposed to close the bug?
<Lure> Riddell: I only got CCBUG working from kde4 commit for kde bug 128696
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 128696 in kcmenergy "Monitor Power Saving Settings Reverting" [Normal,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128696
<Riddell> Lure: yes, BUG shoud close
<Riddell> CCBUG just adds it as a comment
<Lure> Riddell: it did not for me: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kcontrol/energy/energy.cpp?rev=620863&view=log
<Lure> Riddell: maybe only one keyword is allowed?
* Lure does not know how to close bug now as bugzilla does not let me ;-(
<Riddell> two keywords should be fine, curious
<Riddell> Lure: oh, maybe it's because you don't have close permissions on bugzilla that it turns it into a CCBUG not a BUG
<Riddell> Lure: ask sysadmin for bug edit permissions I guess
<Riddell> Lure: I'll close it now
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: sysadmin is dfaure (who did svn account for me)?
<Riddell> sysadmin@kde.org
<Riddell> it's just whoever answers first
<ryanakca> is anybody going to merge keep? or can I give it a try?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the status?  new version in debian?
<ryanakca> yes... I'm reading the message/question on the mailing list...
<ryanakca> "Since 0.4.0 is already in debian, it is just a question of somebodty doing the merge. You can see it on the following list of merges to be performed: http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html"
<mhb> kicker keeps crashing for me
<mhb> and firefox does too
<Riddell> ryanakca: it has already been merged during the feisty schedule, so it's low priority (if we kept merging everything from debian we'd never get anything done), but go ahead if you want to
<mhb> time to file more bugs
<ryanakca> Riddell: ah, so the feisty version is 0.4.0?
<ryanakca> I'll give it a try
<nixternal> Riddell: quick reasoning behind Kexi instead of Base (for Herd2 page)
<Riddell> nixternal: see KOfficeByDefault spec
<Riddell> kexi is usable, oo base never seems to be
<nixternal> cool, thanks
<Riddell> and we've been shipping kexi by default in the WinFOSS for ages anyway :)
<nixternal> i thought so
<Riddell> nixternal: for the adept dist upgrade stuff please make it clear it's work in progress, it currently crashes if you click Next
<nixternal> will do
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the state of the adept documentation?  should we look at committing it into KDE SVN?
<nixternal> jjesse is working on that as we speak
<nixternal> i have been working with him to get teh KDE styling down
<nixternal> as soon as he gets it straight, either myself (pending my account approval) or Phil Rodriguez will surely upload it
<nixternal> however, as you are probably aware, it will be uploaded for KDE4
<nixternal> KDE3.5.6 is frozen
<nixternal> nothing though for us to create a patch for kde-docs to include it there
<Riddell> nixternal: adept isn't in KDE mainline, it's in playground
<Riddell> it doesn't have a KDE 4 branch
<Riddell> froud: so, seems like it's being handled
<nixternal> oh, well then nevermind what i said
<nixternal> if it is in playground we are fine then
<nixternal> playground and extragear aren't string frozen like the rest correct?
<froud> Riddell: what adept?
<Riddell> correct
<Riddell> froud: yes
<nixternal> froud: i have been contemplating that Karbon14 documentation as well. if you need help with anything, i can see what i can do
<froud> Riddell: yes, just trying to get jeffsch to give me status on what's happening
<Lure> nixternal: only branches/3.5 is frozen
<nixternal> ya, trunk isn't
<froud> nixternal: you're welcome https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=66045
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 66045 in Missing Content "Karbon needs documentation" [Wishlist,Assigned] 
<nixternal> i can probably put together at least one simple tutorial for the doc now that i have been playing a little with it
<froud> Lure: I dont think we can stop doc efforts just because a branch is frozen
<nixternal> froud: i believe that any karbon docs created from this point on might be a KOffice2.0 merge eventually
<nixternal> i am not sure how or if it will be backported to 3.5.x
<Lure> froud: nothing should be stopped, it can just not get in 3.5.6 when freeze is active
<nixternal> PhilRod will probably know that better than I, or askie whom I believe is doing the KOffice stuff
<froud> nixternal: I just focus on what there is in terms of bugs @ kde and go from there, somebody else will manage the rest :-)
<nixternal> hehe, same here froud
<froud> Lure: tha's no problem, so long as it does get in one day
<nixternal> froud: they will eventually get tired of your patches and request that you get an svn account as they did me
<froud> nixternal: jah that I know.
<Lure> nixternal: great work on Herd2 page (I like new screenshots)
<nixternal> screenshots I believe are from Riddell :)
<nixternal> he is to blame for the new page :)
<nixternal> i am just adding the layout and content right now, but I appreciate the kind comments
<Lure> nixternal: btw, link for Feedback points to Herd1 (since your are just editin it)
<Riddell> the screenshots are intended to be edited
<nixternal> they have been Riddell
<Riddell> phew
<nixternal> small size for the main page linking to a larger view
<Jucato> nixternal: do I need to ask permission from someone if I'm going to make a help.ubuntu.com/community page for the theming guide?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> that is open for everyone to add/edit docs
<Riddell> Jucato: what's covered in the theming guide?
<Jucato> ok thanks
<Jucato> Riddell: just the basics on how to apply themes: background, icons, styles, windecos, colors, splash screen, kde theme (in kcontrol) and kdm theme
<Riddell> nice
<Jucato> Riddell: it's the same guide that I made for the KDE User's Guide, except I modified it a bit, since the original guide talks about KControl
<ryanakca> do I add anything to changelog for sync? (I'm following https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Merging , but it doesn't say...)
<Lure> Riddell: powermanager now also uses ifx86misc module which is in kde-guidance package - ok to make -powermanager depend on kde-guidance package?
* Lure still have no clue what causes bug 72233 :-((
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72233 in kde-guidance "Unable to remove without making displayconfig-restore unuseable" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72233
<Riddell> Lure: sure, but does kde-guidance need ifx86misc or only -powermanager?
<Lure> Riddell: both (before only kcm modules needed it)
<nixternal> ryanakca: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-August/000181.html
<Riddell> Lure: go ahead then
<ryanakca> nixternal: so, I test out the sync, and then I send them an email or something requesting a sync?
<nixternal> you file a bug requesting the sync
<ryanakca> ok
<ryanakca> and then they search it and sync it or something?
<nixternal> you will subscribe universe supporters to the bug, which goes to Hobbsee
<ryanakca> and if the package is in main, main supporters? (keep in this case)
<nixternal> that i am unsure of
<Riddell> ryanakca: just ping one of the kubuntu main uploaders (me, raphink, tonio..)
<ryanakca> kk
<Riddell> ryanakca: and subscribe ubuntu-archive once we've confirmed
<Riddell> imbrandon too of course
<ryanakca> will do...
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> moin imbrandon!
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<manchicken> Hobbsee|NotHere: I will try to be at the meeting.
<manchicken> No guarantee.
<manchicken> (I can't spell that word for the life of me)
<manchicken> Riddell: This software-properties port is going to be much harder than intially thought.
<Jucato> it's correct
<Riddell> manchicken: why's that?
<manchicken> Riddell: Because GTK and Glade are VERY tied to the rest of the code.
<manchicken> I'm thinking of taking some of the business logic out and putting it into a lib for the purpose of future ports.
<manchicken> Just wanted to let you know what I'd thought though, I've gotta run for now.
<manchicken> Talk @ ya later.
<GNUro> hi
<fdoving> Lure: around? where are the laptop keys defined? on my ibook g4, fastup, and fastdown (fn+volup, fn+voldown) works nicely. slow-down, ctrl-fn+voldown also works. however slowup, ctrl-fn+volup triggers the popup, but does not increase the volume.
<Lure> fdoving: fast and slow volume up/down? First time I hear about this...
<fdoving> oh.. don't you hack volumenbuttons?
<Lure> fdoving: we only map volume up/down
<Lure> fdoving: I do
<Lure> fdoving: just that it is probably not kmilo handling it for you...
<fdoving> it's set in kmilo/generic/generic_monitor.h:62
<fdoving> void slowVolumeDown();
<Lure> true... I recall now...
<fdoving> does slow up work for you?
<Lure> fdoving: confirmed
<Lure> fdoving: ctrl+volup does something strange or nothing
<fdoving> ok. thanks.-
<fdoving> i'll have a look at the code then.
<Lure> fdoving: never used ctrl, so I did not notice it...
<fdoving>     // FIXME if the mixer doesn't support steps of the specified size it
<fdoving>     // could get stuck at one position
<fdoving> it tries to use +1 steps.
<fdoving> i'll change it to 2 or 5 or something, to test.
<nixternal> how come none of the feisty dailys will detect/mount my cdrom??
<Riddell> nixternal: alternate CD?
<nixternal> yes
<Lure> fdoving: interesting... so probably mixer bug and kmilo just workarounds...
<fdoving> probably.
<fdoving> strange that it does work for decrease, or maybe not, i have no clue about mixers.
<ryanakca> hmm... for some reason kmilo doesn't recognise my volup/down/mute/play-pause buttons... used to though...
<fdoving> did you select one of the keyboard in the keyboard-layout kcm module?
<fdoving> Laptop/notebook Dell Inspiron 6xxx/8xxx works for my ibook g4 :)
<Lure> fdoving: they should work out-of-box without setting layout
<fdoving> Lure: oh.. not sure they do here.
<Lure> ryanakca: please provide info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes
<fdoving> Lure: yes, they do, but i don't get the popups without selecting a keyboard.
<Lure> fdoving: idea is that kernel+hotkey-setup ensure proper keycodes for all laptops and then we mark keycode -> xkeysym for ubuntu and assign proper actions
<Lure> fdoving: interesting
<Lure> fdoving: can you try w/o any layout and submit your data to above wiki page?
<fdoving> sure.
<ryanakca> Lure: it isn't a laptop, it's a multimedia keyboard...
<Lure> ryanakca: ok, most multimedia keyboard match with keycodes anyhow
<Lure> ryanakca: just check that keycode match the one reported by other people with laptops
<Lure> I also have Genious multimedia keyboard and it works out of box
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Lure: they all match...
<fdoving> Lure_: you have data on your wiki.
<Lure_> fdoving: interesting - edgy or feisty?
<fdoving> feisty.
<Lure_> fdoving: can you check if mapping is correct in /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<Lure_> fdoving:  and that /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80ubuntu-xmodmap properly starts it...
<fdoving> mapping looks ok.
<Lure_> fdoving: do you have ~/.Xmodmap?
<fdoving> yes i have, that's my problem i guess.
<fdoving> i need to re-arrange some keys.. since there is no mac-no layout that matches this keyboard.. not even close.
<Lure> fdoving: testing here...
<fdoving> after disabling the layouts it seems the xmodmapping is reset.
<Lure> fdoving: having ~/.Xmodmap should not cause to break ubuntu mapping though (just tested)
<fdoving> i didn't restart X.. i just disabled the layouts in the kcm module.
<fdoving> i belive that leaves them to NoSymbol
<Lure> fdoving: right, that is probably the cause - I have patched kxkb to re-apply xmodmap after layout switch, but this probably has to be done also after layout enable/disable
<Lure> fdoving: even though this is not as often done as layout switch (I have english and slovene keyboard I switch often)
<Lure> fdoving: probably - we can patch kcm module to also re-apply xmodmaps...
<Lure> fdoving: you can submit but and I can look at this for feisty
* Lure is currently all in guidance-power-manager
<fdoving> ok. please continue guidance-power-manager work, it's needed. :)
<Lure> fdoving: ;-)
<ryanakca> Lure: dunno if you got that message right before your connection went funny, but they all match
<Lure> fdoving: if you have any special issue - just speak!
<Lure> ryanakca: then they should work
<ryanakca> key word: should
<Lure> ryanakca: do they have keysym assigned? (XF86xxx)?
* ryanakca wonders why his system alwais has something broken... apt, keyboard maps, amarok, gpg, kmail, kmilo... meh, at least it gives me something to do :)
<fdoving> Lure: i just want some way to set profiles, like 'powersave/performance/auto' etc.
<ryanakca> yep
<Lure> ryanakca: I recall Riddell fixing some bug in kdebase recently - are you up-to-date?
<ryanakca> and kmilo is running... according to System Settings (which was broken as well :D )
<ryanakca> Edgy, yes
<Lure> fdoving: this is already done - it will be in Herd2
<Lure> fdoving: just need to fix some boring corner cases for config file handling and then I can prepare new package ;-)
<fdoving> Lure: good thing. will that support using 'powernowd' to manage 'auto' and setting the governors to powersave and performance for others or what?
<fdoving> thing is, my laptop doesn't handle the 'ondemand' governor.. i need powernowd.
<Lure> fdoving: we provide Dynamic (ondemand), Performance and Powersave
<fdoving> Lure: I want 'Dynamic (powernowd)'
<fdoving> .. i can hack that myself though :)
<Lure> fdoving: is this userspace?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> or.. Userspace support ofcourse.
<fdoving> that'll handle it.
<Lure> fdoving: I can try to fix this - can you test this script on your system:
<Lure> http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/dbus-cpufreq.py
<Lure> provide output when executed without arguments
<Lure> fdoving: and you can specify governer as argument to change it
<fdoving> Lure: figured it out. works. conservative and ondemand does not work on G4s. but changing between the others does work.
<fdoving> that is like the simplest script.. ever :)
<fdoving> hal is cool.
<Lure> fdoving: but does HAL report them as supported?
<fdoving> Lure: how do i find that out?
<fdoving> they are listed by the script, yes.
<Lure> fdoving: this script reports supported
<fdoving> the modules are loaded.
<Lure> fdoving: just changing to them fails?
<fdoving> the kernel lists them as available.
<fdoving> correct.
<Lure> does my script fail with error or just silently?
<fdoving> with error.
<fdoving> i'll pastebin.
<Lure> fdoving: I am thinking of doing dynamic like this: set(ondemand) if fails, then set(userspace)
<Lure> fdoving: great!
<Lure> fdoving: we will not support conservative anyhow
<Lure> fdoving: we this that Dynamic, Powersave and Performance is good enough
<Lure> fdoving: most users should just have Dynamic always (battery or mains powered)
<Lure> fdoving: Performance/Powersave make sense for some rare people that would like to squize more juice out of battery and that do not want to wait for swithch to perofrmance on adapter
<fdoving> i agree.
<fdoving> I use performance when i'm on AC, this cpu is slow at switching..
<fdoving> that's why it's not supported by the ondemand governor.
<Lure> fdoving: if you want to test latest powermanager, you can get it from KDE svn (it is easy, since it is python)
<fdoving> also, sometimes whem i'm on AC i want it to be quiet.. meetings and so on.. so i force low cpu speeds.
<Lure> fdoving: ok, it makes sense
<fdoving> good.
<fdoving> brb..
<Lure> fdoving: do not forget to paste error messages - I need them to implement userspace
<fdoving> ah.. i'll do it first.
<fdoving> Lure: http://rafb.net/p/i9Mv4163.html
<fdoving> conservative is exactly the same.. s/ondemand/conservative/g
<Lure> fdoving: thanks
<Lure> fdoving: can you try powermanager from svn?
<Lure> fdoving:  svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/guidance/powermanager
<Lure> cd powermanager
<Lure> ./recompile-ui-files
<Lure> ./guidance-power-manager.py
<Lure> And of course, you need to stop old powermanager first
<fdoving> Lure: sure. one question first. is kmilo_powerbook deprecated from kdeutils?
<Lure> fdoving: it is in kmilo-legacy AFAIR
<fdoving> i get a package-buildfailure.. i suspect it's because pbbuttons-dev is not there.. and kmilo.install.powerpc still lists some files that are not created because of this.
<Lure> fdoving: it should not be needed on ubuntu
<Lure> fdoving: never built on ppc, so not sure if I can help with this
<fdoving> ok, i'll see what changes i need to do to make it work and build.
<fdoving> first, i'll test the powermanager.
<fdoving> Lure: http://rafb.net/p/mm2T8Z64.html
<fdoving> ondemand is default?
<fdoving> might want to change that to something that works for everyone.
<fdoving> performance.. maybe.
<fdoving> or userspace.
<Lure> fdoving: it just tries ondemand first, as it is more efficient as userspace when it works
<Lure> does powermanager work (beside the pasted error)?
<fdoving> no, it crashes with that error.
<fdoving> or, does not start at all.
<fdoving> what's the number for userspace?
<fdoving> 0 dynamic, 1... ?
<Lure> fdoving: dynamic is ondemand or userspace
<Lure> fdoving: can you edit powermanage.py
<fdoving> i'm there.
<Lure> and change "pass" in line 318 to: print "Cannot set governor", gov
<Lure> print has to be where pass was now
<fdoving> there is no pass at line 318.
<fdoving> 318 is 'return False', in setCpuPolicy
<Lure> fdoving: you have latest version from svn?
<fdoving> latest from anonsvn, yes.
<fdoving> i'll sync again.
<fdoving> anonsvn syncs can be slow.
<fdoving> ah.. there.
<fdoving> now it starts.
<Lure> good - now try different options in config
<fdoving> scaling policy set to Dynamic and all. :)
<Lure> ok, so no need to change the code then, right?
<fdoving> switching back to Dynamic from Powersave, did not work.
<fdoving> CPU policy will stay powersave
<fdoving> it says..
<Lure> fdoving: did you set the right option? one is for battery and one for mains
<fdoving> Lure: got it working.. i first started to change the 'battery powered' profile.. that worked (i'm on AC).. until i changed the AC profile, for the first time.. then the battery profile started behaving like it should (not changing anything, but telling me CPU policy will stay dynamic).
<Lure> fdoving: that is right - after ok/apply, powermanger checks if policy should change now
<MidMark> sebas: can you (or someone else) retest a new case of bug #39444 see last comment, thanx in advance!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<Lure> fdoving: otherwise it changes (with notification) when ac is (un)plugged
<fdoving> Lure: confirmed :)
<Lure> fdoving: great - thanks for providing info and testing
* Lure is back to boring stuff
<fdoving> Lure: thanks for making this work :)
<fdoving> I'll leave that running. :)
<fdoving> poke me if you need more testing.
<Lure> fdoving: I need to change config file values from numbers to strings (for actions and policy)
<Lure> fdoving: and this just because QComboBox does not support hiding ;-)
<fdoving> what is it you're going to hide?
<fdoving> i think i need to learn some python basics.
<Lure> MidMark: that is different bug than initial report though
<MidMark> Lure: yes you have right
<Lure> fdoving: I need to hide dynamic/powersave/performance if HW does not support it
<MidMark> should I report a new one?
<Lure> fdoving: similar also for suspend/hibernate in idle/low battery actions
<Lure> MidMark: please
<MidMark> Lure: ok but first can you test it? It took about 3 minutes or less, just to not open a new bug that it's to be reject
<Lure> MidMark: unless this one is still opened just for this case...
<fdoving> Lure: i tried to use a QVGroupBox for something similar.. but i've postponed it. i need to read up on qt-ui-design first.
<Lure> fdoving: powermanager is my first gui work, so...
<Lure> '-)
<fdoving> i haven't done any yet :)
<Lure> MidMark: confirmed
<MidMark> Lure: thanx
<fdoving> hah.. kmilo is cool.
<fdoving> dcop kded kmilod displayText 'Hello World'
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-31
<mhb> wow, that's soon
<Riddell> ooh, it's the most exciting day of the year
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 2nd January 23:00 | Enjoy your hogmanay revels
<mhb> heh :o)
<mhb> it's exciting provided you don't have a ton of stuff to learn for school
<CheGuevara> lol
<mhb> say that to the Darboux's theorem
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> I still have 2 weeks before school starts back up
<nixternal> hoping this semester will be a bit more peaceful
<nixternal> however, this semester, I need to find me a job :)
<nixternal> no more free money
<mhb> nixternal: for you or for us from you?
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> haha, neither :p
<mhb> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<mhb> I still see free money...
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> kdelibs manpages do not like me at all
<CheGuevara> :P
<imbrandon> Riddell: i'm working on getting it fixed right now, they tell me a newer svn snapshot will fix it, i'll be able to confirm here in a few minutes
<CheGuevara> ... if not he'll get Hobbsee to poke me to death
<nixternal> hahahha, kdebindings is whoopin' on ya still? don't feel bad, kdelibs is whoopin' on me
 * Hobbsee looks in
<nixternal> but adding a custom dh_installman option in rules should help me
 * CheGuevara hides
<nixternal> kde4libs reupload initiated
<nixternal> and now for the rest of kde4
<CheGuevara> w00t
<CheGuevara> am i on crack or there's no trash bin plasmoid in kde 4
<mhb> both
<CheGuevara> :P
<Marty_Stoopid_> someone told me to give suggestion for the next release, it's here
<Marty_Stoopid_> i find that ubuntu/kubuntu have 2 big problems
<yuriy> wow so many errors are having to convert std::string to QString
<mhb> yuriy: still playing with Adept?
<yuriy> yup
<mhb> Marty_Stoopid_: go on
<mhb> CheGuevara: that makes it the ideal start for plasma development if you're a Kubuntu fan
<Marty_Stoopid_> first of all, kubuntu doesn't have a gui for the firewall (and more after installation netfilter is not actif)
<mhb> ooh, they just have 11 days until KDE4 comes out
 * mhb wonders if they manage to fix the Desktop plasmoid
<CheGuevara> 11 till release
<CheGuevara> which means 5 days till tagging
 * Hobbsee wonders what the point of a GUI for an already-set firewall is.
<mhb> right
<Hobbsee> if you happen to need a particular port unblocked, etc, or wahtever, then you should be smart enough to install a firewall.
<mhb> Hobbsee: AFAIK there's no firewall on default installs
<Marty_Stoopid_> i always have to install firestarter after install kubuntu, a dead application because choice is short
<Hobbsee> to customise it as you wish
<Hobbsee> mhb: iptables, last i checked.
<mhb> Hobbsee: right, meaning "Chain * (policy ACCEPT) "
<CheGuevara> heh
<mhb> last I checked, which is a few seconds ago
<nixternal> I fell asleep while kdepimlibs5 was building, right here in my chair
<Hobbsee> mhb: always has been.  no open ports by default either, short of the avahi, and standard points also, iirc.
<Marty_Stoopid_> Hobbsee: opensuse, after installation firewall block all ports and there is a gui
<CheGuevara> lol nixternal
<fdoving> nixternal: that is a hint, go sleep.
<Hobbsee> yes, but is there a GUI that most people are going to change anyway?
<nixternal> I had some good ol' chicago style chili dogs for dinner and now I am lacking energy :)
<mhb> Marty_Stoopid_: yes, but we do not leave any ports open on the default Kubuntu installation
<mhb> Marty_Stoopid_: so basically, there's nothing we can firewall
<CheGuevara> mmm chili dogs
<Marty_Stoopid_> mhb: wrong
<Hobbsee> mhb: it seems rather pointless to give a GUI for stuff that will hardly ever need changing.
<Hobbsee> mhb: and there's avahi stuff which now has a few open ports
<mhb> Hobbsee: not me who's complaining :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i know.  i'm agreeing with you :)
<Marty_Stoopid_> after installation all of my ports are opended
<Marty_Stoopid_> opened*
<Hobbsee> Marty_Stoopid_: what are you using to check that?
<Marty_Stoopid_> just try to connect to computer with ssh or samba and it works
<Hobbsee> yes, i said avahi-based stuff was open.
<Hobbsee> that includes ssh, samba, etc
<Hobbsee> has been for a few releases now
 * Hobbsee notes it's also already been extensively discussed on the forums, devel mailing lists, including with the security people, and the answers ahve been given as "no"
<Marty_Stoopid_> Hobbsee: but this is bad that ports are open
 * Hobbsee suggests blocking port 80 and 6667/8001 too then.
<Marty_Stoopid_> a standard user does not need any ports opened
<CheGuevara> mandriva/opensuse provide a firewall frontend i think
 * Hobbsee would have thought smb was a fairly reasonable one to leave open
<Marty_Stoopid_> CheGuevara: yes and this is a cruel missing in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Marty_Stoopid_: what was the other one?
<Marty_Stoopid_> Hobbsee: nothing to fix a broken grub through the livecd
<mhb> Marty_Stoopid_: also, please note that this decision is not ours to make, we just conform to the standard Ubuntu policy, so even if your suggestion was valid, you should direct your opinion to the Ubuntu communication cahnnels.
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Marty_Stoopid_> we have to type somes commands to do that
<CheGuevara> are we talking about ubuntu or kubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: both
<CheGuevara> well if its kubuntu then it does belong here
<Hobbsee> Marty_Stoopid_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0 and such?
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> i feel like doing an svn up on kde 4
 * Hobbsee ponders the idea of grub magically trying to figure her multiboot (>2 OS') system.
<mhb> Hobbsee: doesn't it?
<Hobbsee> mhb: not from a live cd, when it attempts to guess which partition i want it on
<Hobbsee> mhb: it does when doing a normal install, sure
<mhb> ah
<Hobbsee> Marty_Stoopid_: the question there really is - what are you doing to make grub break?
<Hobbsee> grub shouldn't *be* breaking
<Marty_Stoopid_> with opensuse, you put the dvd, 3 or 4 clicks and grub is back and fixed, this is a noob stuff
<Hobbsee> unless you install windows or something.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> when suse detects my multi-boot system, i'll be very impressed.
<Marty_Stoopid_> Hobbsee: well after reinstalling windows, some friends lost linux
<Marty_Stoopid_> and sometimes, kernel update put away windows entreis
<Marty_Stoopid_> entries*
<mhb> that's a valid point there Marty_Stoopid_ . actually the main reason why we don't have it is because we lack volunteers.
<Marty_Stoopid_> opensuse detects all os and fix grub with all entries
<Hobbsee> didn't when i last tried.
<Marty_Stoopid_> i started linux with suse and now i'm using both opensuse and kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Marty_Stoopid_: that oen sounds more reasonable anyway  - how about you code something that will fix grub on all machines?
<Marty_Stoopid_> ?
<Hobbsee> use opensuse as a base.
<Hobbsee> if you so wish
<Marty_Stoopid_> you asking me what i do to fix grub on friends machines ?
<Hobbsee> then we can look at getting it into ubuntu
<Hobbsee> no, i want you to code it into an app to put it on the live cd.
<Marty_Stoopid_> i'm not a coder but i think that won't be hard to put a shortcut on livcd desktop and it open i little apps with gui which detect os (update-grub), you can change order, times, ect, and choose where to put the grub (mbr or somewhere else)
<Marty_Stoopid_> but maybe, i'm wrong and it's hard to create that thing
<mhb> it's not hard
<mhb> you just need someone who a) wants to do it b) has time to do it
<Marty_Stoopid_> mhb: suse got this duty before novell and i don't think suse have bigger communauty than ubuntu
<mhb> many people here fulfill a) but not b)
<mhb> I don't, for example
<mhb> and the rest of the community most likely doesn't fulfill a)
<mhb> believe me, it's uncommon to meet a volunteer that really puts a lot of time into his efforts
<Marty_Stoopid_> if i was coder, i' ll do it after work
<mhb> usually volunteers have a lot of enthusiasm at the beginning, but they lose it rapidly and they stop participating completely after a while
<CheGuevara> so true
<Marty_Stoopid_> but i'm starting to learn bash and python so ... :)
<mhb> unless motivated by something, like money, or eternal fame
<Marty_Stoopid_> but there ar so many free applications in developpment and some people don't give up
<Marty_Stoopid_> canonical enginneers could do it
<nixternal> I QUIT!
<CheGuevara> bye
<nixternal> lost motivation, see ya!
<nixternal> ;p
<mhb> I knew it all along
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I bet you did
<CheGuevara> nixternal: can you finish the rest of kde first, kthxbye
<CheGuevara> just kidding :P
<mhb> actually I'm pulling the strings so you'll leave here
<nixternal> building kdebase right now
<mhb> so the place at the Kubuntu Council will be vacant ...
<nixternal> you want it? it is yours!
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> at least I voted -1 on Dolphin
<mhb> nixternal: now, did I mention the free money you seem to be giving out? :o)
<nixternal> you didn't get any? maybe next time :p
<Marty_Stoopid_> what are the Ubuntu communication channels ?, i'm gonna beg after them :)
<mhb> nixternal: nah, I always say you should quit Foresight and Debian activities
<nixternal> I haven't done anything for either in quite some time
<mhb> Marty_Stoopid_: the mailing list is the best place, I guess
<mhb> Marty_Stoopid_: look around lists.ubuntu.com
<Marty_Stoopid_> mhb: there ? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mhb> first asking on a mailing list could be good
<mhb> http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<fdoving> gnite.
<Marty_Stoopid_> ok
<Marty_Stoopid_> thanks for your listenning
<Marty_Stoopid_> i'm a poor french semi geek who ask some terrible requests :)
<jelmer> hi Marty_Stoopid_
<Marty_Stoopid_> jelmer: hi , do i know you ?
<jelmer> don't think so
<Marty_Stoopid_> ok :)
<Marty_Stoopid_> jelmer: is the word "french" that awake you ?
<jelmer> not really
<nixternal> I just watched the Google "Poisonous People" talk, and I have come to realize, I would be considered poisonous to this project
<jelmer> I do know some french, but it's very limited
<jelmer> nixternal: the one from the Subversion people?
<nixternal> ya
<Marty_Stoopid_> jelmer: I do know some english, but it's very limited toot :)
<Marty_Stoopid_> too*
<nixternal> ya, Ben Sussman gave the talk at the LUG a few weeks back
<jelmer> nixternal: why would you be poisonous to the project?
<nixternal> I want a bikeshed
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> perfectionist to a point
<CheGuevara> heh
<mhb> nixternal: you would be poisonous?
<nixternal> yup
<mhb> bull....
<mhb> I've dealt with such poisonous people
<mhb> you're not one of them
<nixternal> even after eating chili dogs?
<mhb> no
<nixternal> I beg to differ on that one :p
<Marty_Stoopid_> ok i'm gonna leave you (it's 3:15 am here) so i go to bed, thanks for your patience
<mhb> it's the kind of people who believe they are right and the majority is wrong, to the point that they are going to report to Community Council about the injustice done on them.
<nixternal> k'nite Marty_Stoopid_
<nixternal> so I guess I should stop reporting all of you to the CC then :)
<Marty_Stoopid_> nixternal: "K'" like kde ?
<nixternal> you got it :)
<Marty_Stoopid_> original
<nixternal> actually, that is Jucato's baby
<nixternal> I stole it, so he would be the *un* original on that one :)
<mhb> nixternal: if we decided you should not be a part of Kubuntu council anymore, would you write in your blog about it? With titles like "Kubuntu Council is incompetent and should be replaced"?
<nixternal> probably :p
<mhb> if so, I'd consider you poisonous.
<nixternal> nah, I would step down before I was replaced anyways
<mhb> but you're far too old for that :o)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> ass
<mhb> nixternal: it's good to be old sometimes.
<nixternal> what happened to all of the Google dev videos? they had some great c++ ones on Boost and STL, and now I can't find them
<mhb> nixternal: you can pretend to be wise.
<nixternal> I have been pretending to be * for ever
<yuriy> i'm trying to make a konsole part, where is the Part.h supposed to be? or am i looking at this all wrong..
<mhb> yuriy: I guess at the place where you construct the konsole Part.
<mhb> yuriy: but that's such a stupid answer that I guess I need more info :o)
<yuriy> i mean, the include, i can't find it on the system
<mhb> ah
<yuriy> and i have kdebase-dev-kde4 installed
<mhb> ./include/kparts/part.h
<mhb> that's from my SVN build, though
<yuriy> i think i need the thing for konsole specifically
<nixternal> /usr/include/kparts/part.h
<nixternal> /usr/include/kde/kparts/part.h
<nixternal> forgot the kde
<mhb> yuriy: I see your point.
<mhb> yuriy: I cannot find that file in my KDE4 SVN build directory.
<mhb> yuriy: so I guess we're looking at it wrong :o)
<mhb> yuriy: ping
<mhb> yuriy: well, let me know if you wanna know how to do it.
<mhb> yuriy: or, if you aren't doing it yet, check out Dolphin's terminalsidebarpage.cpp .
<CheGuevara> brb
<CheGuevara> omg new icons!
<CheGuevara> new log out dialog as well
<nixternal> wtf is up with kdebase-kde4
<nixternal> what goes first? kdebase-kde4, kdebase-runtime
<CheGuevara> good question
<CheGuevara> runtime i think
<nixternal> tis what it looks like
<CheGuevara> damn
<nixternal> but only for installation it seems
<CheGuevara> kde 4 compositing sucks on intel
<nixternal> not for me it doesn't
<nixternal> works like a champ
<mhb> on some intels it does.
<nixternal> 945 chipset
<CheGuevara> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<CheGuevara> got any special xorg.conf options nixternal
<nixternal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nixternal> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nixternal> same as me
<Scotty> Bah. My wireless doesn't work on Hardy and the method I used to make it work on 7.10 doesn't work either. It would be a gigantic pain to get an ethernet cable from my router to where I am. Is there anyway I can run 8.04 with a virtual machine while I'm in 7.10 or anything else?
<CheGuevara> nixternal: and its not sluggish at all for you?
<nixternal> Section "Device" Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller" Driver          "i810" BusID           "PCI:0:2:0" Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<nixternal> EndSection
<mhb> I've got the same one.
<nixternal> that pasted nicely
<mhb> vewwy sluggish.
<CheGuevara> xaanoffscreenpixmaps should be useless
<CheGuevara> it now uses exa by default
<CheGuevara> nixternal: opengl ?
<nixternal> that is from Dapper maybe?
<nixternal> no opengl
<CheGuevara> xrender?
<nixternal> I haven't done a fresh install since dapper on this machine
<CheGuevara> ah
<nixternal> err, I have it set for opengl, but when I try to do the earth plasmoid, it says I don't have opengl support
<CheGuevara> nixternal: any other special options u change in the effects settings?
 * nixternal boots into kde4
<nixternal> let me check..brb
<CheGuevara> kk
<CheGuevara> we need the drm patches which are in the -mm kernel
<CheGuevara> then intel will perform much better
<nixternal> alrighty, back
<nixternal> I removed my xorg.conf and it is still working fine
<nixternal> actually seems to work a tad bit quicker
<nixternal> nah, maybe not
<CheGuevara> hint for intel users
<CheGuevara> add export INTEL_BATCH=1
<CheGuevara> to your .bashrc
<CheGuevara> Forecast: an early TTM implementation has been proposed for merger in 2.6.25
<CheGuevara> damn
<CheGuevara> wonder if the kernel team can be convinced to add it for hardy
<nixternal> hey, with the xaa crap, it is way better
<nixternal> I just tested it
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> nixternal:
<CheGuevara> what does "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EXA"
<CheGuevara> say
<nixternal> nadda
<mhb> hmm, doesnt help here
<CheGuevara> that could be why then
<CheGuevara> mhb
<CheGuevara> you do the same command
<mhb> actually my system uses the "intel" driver for some reason, "i810" cant do the right resolution.
<mhb> using EXA for acceleration.
<CheGuevara> exactly
<CheGuevara> nixternal uses xaa and we use exa
<CheGuevara> exa sucks withot the new drm
<CheGuevara> lets test
 * mhb rebuild kdebase in the meantime.
<nixternal> you know, I think Hobbsee recently had issues pertaining to this same stuff with Ubuntu and Compiz
<CheGuevara> yeah she was saying that intel driver still sucked
<CheGuevara> brb lets see what this di
<CheGuevara> *did
<nixternal> I just want a transparent konsole in kde4 and I will be happy
<CheGuevara> nixternal: whats the average fps you get in glxgears
<nixternal> how do I tell it to do fps?
<nixternal> can't remember the flag
<CheGuevara> yep switched to xaa and added that option, effects work perfectly
<nixternal> --show-fps
<CheGuevara> nixternal: does it without the flag for me
<nixternal> isn't showing me any fps w/o flags
<nixternal> I take that back
<nixternal> hehe
<CheGuevara> :P
<mhb> CheGuevara: how do you "switch" to XAA?
<nixternal> 900+ fps
<CheGuevara> Option          "AccelMethod"   "xaa"
<mhb> thanks.
<nixternal> I don't have "xaa" set in my xorg.conf
<nixternal> then again, I have no idea what half that crap in xorg.conf even does ;)
<CheGuevara> 7077 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1415.261 FPS
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> thanks for helping me diagnose this nixternal
 * CheGuevara goes to enable all the effects
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> holy shite, how did you get those fps?
<nixternal> hrmm, I am going to try your option instead of the one I have
<CheGuevara> but yeah basically between now and the release either new drm needs to go into the ubuntu kernel or people's xorg.conf need to be changed
<CheGuevara> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/839669
<mhb> I'm also around 1000.
<mhb> tweaking that xorg.conf fixed the speed for me.
<CheGuevara> INTEL_BATCH=1 makes a big diff as well
<nixternal> 5375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1074.988 FPS
<nixternal> wo0t
<CheGuevara> :)
<nixternal> hrmm...worthy of a blog note?
<CheGuevara> hehe
<imbrandon> 8835 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1766.910 FPS , no xorg tweaking
<CheGuevara> imbrandon: what card is that
<imbrandon> nvidia 6100 le
<yuriy> mhb: i think i figured it out but i'll have a look
<CheGuevara> binary drivers?
<imbrandon> yea, intergrated onboard
<CheGuevara> eww :P
<imbrandon> works nice
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> obviously heh
<imbrandon> i've got a x16 PCIe ATI card arround here somewhere, but i like my nvidia better
 * CheGuevara plots to run "s/nvidia/nv/" on imbrandon's Xorg.conf while he's sleeping
<imbrandon> never
<yuriy> yay for trying to port a block of code with three instances of the word "hack"
<CheGuevara> but its a binary blog, and breaks gpl and all that!
 * dasKreech grins at yuriy
<imbrandon> and ... ? you act like i should have the same ideals as you :)
<mhb> yuriy: so how is it going?
<dasKreech> CheGuevara: Binary blogs? I can't view Source? damn them!!!
<mhb> yuriy: is anything working yet?
<CheGuevara> imbrandon: sorry i forgot </irony> :P
<imbrandon> :)
 * dasKreech ponders the point of blogging if it's not human readable
<CheGuevara> ati's open source drivers are great
<yuriy> mhb: nope. just going through the compile errors one by one
<CheGuevara> open source yeah
<CheGuevara> but all in hex instructions without comments
<CheGuevara> try to understand whats happening there
<nixternal> CheGuevara: I am with you! sudo apt-get remove *restricted*
<nixternal> muhahahah
<nixternal> RMS4LIFE
<nixternal> hahahaha
<imbrandon> ati's drivers might be open and great but their cards suck
<nixternal> ati's drivers aren't open yet
<imbrandon> nixternal: their specs are
<nixternal> Novell said February possibly for an alpha last I heard
<nixternal> imbrandon: just their 2d specs thus far
<dasKreech> nixternal: Umm You do know that you can install Stallman right ?
<imbrandon> there is an alpha NOW in svn :)
<CheGuevara> lol
 * CheGuevara points at nouveau
<nixternal> that really isn't alpha in there right now, unless you like 800x600
<nixternal> if you get it to compile/build of course
<dasKreech> I don't recall AMD saying they would opensource the drivers
<nixternal> we have an ati nutjob in chiglug going crazy with their svn stuff right now
<dasKreech> !!info vrms | nixternal apt-get away
<ubotu> nixternal apt-get away: vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<imbrandon> nixternal: sure it compiles and all that, its in the repo iirc
<nixternal> ya, I looked at the code, and none of it makes a lick of sense to me :)
<dasKreech> !fins libinfinote
<CheGuevara> why would u look at the code :P
<nixternal> bored one time at a lug event
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> someone had it checked out on this machine and they were doing a code expose
<nixternal> go go kdebase-runtime-kde4
<CheGuevara> i wish more people would sponsor nouveau already
<dasKreech> AMD opening specs should be nice
<nixternal> ya, I donated a bit within the past couple of months...I received a members call from the FSF on it
<CheGuevara> you really should emerge vrms
<CheGuevara> :P
<CheGuevara> huh
<CheGuevara> emerge
<CheGuevara> i mean apt-get
<dasKreech> don't doubt that in 5 years (assuming the company is still floating) FOSS drivers will be better than the company's :-)
<dasKreech> Spy!!!
<CheGuevara> damn
<mhb> look out, he wants our source code ...
<CheGuevara> i just got exposed :P
<CheGuevara> The following packages have been kept back:
<CheGuevara>   kde4libs-bin kdelibs5 kdelibs5-dev kdepimlibs5 kdepimlibs5-dev
<CheGuevara> aww :P
<dasKreech> please cover him up!
<nixternal> 27 non-free packages, 1.1% of 2402 installed packages.
<nixternal> ouch
 * CheGuevara admits to adminestering a gentoo server
<CheGuevara> administring even
<dasKreech> CheGuevara: Linux is linux
<dasKreech> Unless it's slackware
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50235/
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> dasKreech: slackware is one of the greatest distros ever!
<nixternal> still my #1/#2 love
<CheGuevara> nixternal: how did you do that?
<nixternal> !info vrms
<ubotu> vrms: virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 92 kB
<nixternal> hahaha
<CheGuevara> ah thats what it does
<nixternal> ya
<dasKreech> It tells you how much coal you get in your stocking
<CheGuevara> 9 non-free packages, 0.7% of 1283 installed packages.
<CheGuevara> ha :P
<dasKreech> baaaaad boy nixternal :)
<nixternal> I need Java though to pay the bills
<nixternal> don't know why vmware kernel crap is installed
<CheGuevara> and we need restricted-modules for wifi
<nixternal> it isn't installed
<nixternal> so whatever vrms reads from is full of lies
<nixternal> I don't have sun-java5* either
<nixternal> nor opera
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> nor linux-restricted-modules
<nixternal> nor skype, unrar
<nixternal> nor php-doc
<CheGuevara> u really don't have unrar?
<dasKreech> Heehee that should hopefully get into the good part with Sun Open sourcing java
<nixternal> no I don't have unrar
<CheGuevara> wow
<CheGuevara> thats one thing i know i wont be able to live without
<nixternal> hrmm, i did have unrar
<nixternal> wth did that come from
<CheGuevara> see :P
<nixternal> 7zip?
<CheGuevara> what about it
<nixternal> ahh, the stuff on the botton aren't installed, but counted nontheless
<nixternal> which is silly
<CheGuevara> it doesn't show for me
<CheGuevara> http://pastebin.ca/839691
<dasKreech> the Linux kernel?
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> i just noticed that
<dasKreech> HURD or go to hell!
<CheGuevara> haha
<CheGuevara> why not BSD :P
<dasKreech> Do you really want me to go and pull up the detailed explanation as to why he doesn't officially recommend BSD ?
<CheGuevara> dasKreech: he = ?
<mhb> KDE4 is getting better and better.
<dasKreech> umm
<dasKreech> nvrms?
<mhb> I even like the effects, what I don't like is the fact that it consumes ~5% of my CPU when almost idle.
<CheGuevara> oh him :P
<dasKreech> mhb: yay captain obvious :)
<CheGuevara> lol lol
<mhb> dasKreech: what is not that obvious is the fact that knotify4 eats that.
<CheGuevara> 1001      4186  1.7  4.4 211116 45552 ?        Sl   03:53   0:42 /home/kde-devel/kde/bin/knotify4
<dasKreech> 4.2 FTW
<CheGuevara> wow xorg and and firefox3 consume 20% of my cpu each
<CheGuevara> great
<mhb> gnight.
<CheGuevara> night
<dasKreech> night
<nixternal> errm, why does kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 conflict with kdebase-bin-kde3 all of a sudden?
<nixternal> I thought you were able to run kde4 and kde3 side-by-side in Kubuntu?
<CheGuevara> you are :P
<nixternal> these kde4 packages are giving me a headache
<nixternal> they are starting to not make sense
<nixternal> I think merging at this time from Debian is a bad idea
<nixternal> so what I will do, is just do stdin's patches and upload
<CheGuevara> kdebase-bin-kde3 is old
<CheGuevara> it shouldn't be installed
<nixternal> well I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my machine and it is there, so it can't be to old
<CheGuevara> its just kdebase-bin
<CheGuevara> yeah but if you install kde4 it'll get removed
<nixternal> heh, you can't remove kdebase-bin-kde3, otherwise you lose what is called, well KDE
<CheGuevara> yes you can
<CheGuevara> kdebase-bin is the kde3 package now
<nixternal> if it gets removed, then digikam, k3b, kdebase-bin, kdebase-kio-plugins, kdesktop, kdm, kmail, kmailcvt, konqueror, and the list goes on...gets removed
<CheGuevara> how come it doesn't for me?
<nixternal> this is a brand new hardy install too
<CheGuevara> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<CheGuevara> and i don't have kdebase-bin-kde3 installed
<nixternal> it is installed here...this is absolutely stupid
<nixternal> we have shit going into /usr/bin from the kde4 packages
<CheGuevara> ok i am starting to understand
<CheGuevara> i was wrong
<CheGuevara> kde-base bin requires kdebase-bin-kde3 OR kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<nixternal> I thought people were going crazy in #kubuntu and I even argued with them that it is possible to install them side-by-side
<nixternal> according to this, I can't install them side-by-side
<CheGuevara> nixternal: but it is
<CheGuevara> i do it
<CheGuevara> i can go into kde 3 right now if you want :P
<nixternal> well if kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 conflicts with kdebase-bin-kde3, you can't install them side-by-side, as you will remove a lot of your kde3 apps
<CheGuevara> not really
<CheGuevara> kde-devel@cheguevara-laptop:~$ apt-cache rdepends kdebase-bin-kde3
<CheGuevara> kdebase-bin-kde3
<CheGuevara> Reverse Depends:
<CheGuevara>   kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<CheGuevara>  |kdebase-bin
<nixternal> ahhhh
<CheGuevara> thats it
<nixternal> there is an updated kdebase-bin in the ppa
<nixternal> that's why
<nixternal> glad I looked at kubuntu.org
<CheGuevara> i never had the ppa in my sources/list
<dasKreech> How many ppas are there?
<CheGuevara> *sources.list
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> this is just for gutsy
<dasKreech> What the dickens is libinfinote ?
<CheGuevara> yeah the ppa is for gutsy
<nixternal> apt-cache source will tell you that
<CheGuevara> just like apt-cache rdepends will tell you nothing depends on kdebase-bin-kde3 :P
<CheGuevara> nixternal: here you go
<CheGuevara> kdebase (4:3.5.8.dfsg.1-2) unstable; urgency=low
<CheGuevara> nixternal:
<CheGuevara>    +++ Changes by Armin Berres:
<CheGuevara>  .
<CheGuevara>    * Split off kdebase-bin-kde3 which contains executables which can be provided by
<CheGuevara>      KDE3 or KDE4.
<CheGuevara> meh sorry for the double highlight :P
<nixternal> hehe
<CheGuevara> nixternal: is kdebase the last one to merge?
<nixternal> heck no, that is just the beginning
<CheGuevara> w00t lol
<nixternal> I can't install kde4 from the repos at all
<nixternal> bad depends
<CheGuevara> from hardy repos?
<CheGuevara> lets see the output
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50238
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50238
<nixternal> OK, just testing my irssi alias there
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> got sick of typing that all the way out
<nixternal> forkin' libunfig crap
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> damnit all to hell
<CheGuevara> i was about to say i bet its that
<CheGuevara> need a rebuild of kdebase against the kdelibs with my patch
<dasKreech> Who forked it?
<CheGuevara> then things should be ok
<nixternal> ya, let me get those uploaded really quick, as I have already tweaked on them
 * CheGuevara feels bad for people who want both kde 4 and mplayer installed
<nixternal> don't work?
<nixternal> what about kplayer?
<CheGuevara> that will workf ine
<CheGuevara> mplayer depends on ungif :P
<nixternal> that is an easy fix
<CheGuevara> yep
<CheGuevara> but so do about 30 other packages
<nixternal> SHITE
<CheGuevara> bug 174252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174252
<CheGuevara> i've been doing loads of debdiffs
<dasKreech> CheGuevara: I feel bad for those who want KDE4 and to kommunicate on the net... instantly
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> why can't you communicate instantly?
<nixternal> I haven't had an issue yet with it
<CheGuevara> nixternal: need help with anything? i can't sleep :P
<dasKreech> Kopete and konversation not there :(
<dasKreech> is ksirc ported?
<dasKreech> i have not checked
<CheGuevara> nop
<CheGuevara> no kde 4 irc clients
<dasKreech> Or IM?
<nixternal> dasKreech: I have kopete in my kde4
<nixternal> don't have konversation though
<CheGuevara> yeah kopete is there
<dasKreech> Kopete made it?
<nixternal> ya
<CheGuevara> yep
<nixternal> been in there for a bit now
<dasKreech> I know it's being ported is it good enough to ship?
<nixternal> about as good as everything else
<dasKreech> that's not good :)
<nixternal> sure it is
<CheGuevara> next konversation is gonna be the last qt3
<nixternal> KDE 4.0 isn't for mom and dad in the first place
<CheGuevara> then they'll start porting
<nixternal> KDE 4.0 is going to be far from perfect, but it is going to allow those who are interested in helping place their eyes on everything and file bugs
<nixternal> that is the reason for the big push right now
<nixternal> kde4 krush days were OK, but not the greatest turn-out
<dasKreech> I'm thinking 4.1 for geeks
<dasKreech>  4.2 for non technophobes
<CheGuevara> as long as the libs are stable
<nixternal> 4.1 will be what everyone is expecting
<dasKreech> 4.3 for picky folks who aren't biased
<dasKreech> 4.4 for average dimwits
<nixternal> 4.3 won't be until 3+ years down the road
<dasKreech> 4.5 for picky biased people
<nixternal> 4.1 should be by the end of 2008
<dasKreech> hopefully before october :)
<CheGuevara> nixternal: u sure it won't be sooner?
<nixternal> I was told towards the end of 08
<nixternal> there will be 4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3 and so on
<CheGuevara> ah right
<CheGuevara> what do you think we'll end up with in hardy
<CheGuevara> .0.2 ?
<nixternal> 4.0/4.0.1
<nixternal> dont' think a .0.2 will be out by then, but you never know
<nixternal> we are already at the halfway point for hardy pretty much
<nixternal> I can't wait for this dev cycle to be over with honestly
<nixternal> it has been an annoying one from the get go for me
<CheGuevara> heh the real cycle hasn't started for us :P
<nixternal> alrighty then
<nixternal> jeesh, kdebase-runtime is taking forever to upload
<nixternal> CheGuevara: don't hit that button :p
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> X crashed
<CheGuevara> hehe
<CheGuevara> seriously though, screen went black
<CheGuevara> and i ende up at kdm
<CheGuevara> *ended
<nixternal> that is always fun
<nixternal> in kde4?
<nixternal> I have to admit, this is the most stable kde4 has been for me
<nixternal> I have all kinds of crap going on
<nixternal> 4 ssh sessions, knetwalk (my favorite game right now), konqi, and some dog pr0n
<CheGuevara> huh
<CheGuevara> dog pr0n?
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> watching the dog tournament :)
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> one thing we have to do though, is shut off all of the annoying kde4 kwin sounds
<CheGuevara> mine shut off by themselves
<CheGuevara> somehow lol
<CheGuevara> hmm 5:30 am
<nixternal> and in knetwalk, when you win, it congratulates you
<nixternal> in a voice
<nixternal> 23:34 here
 * CheGuevara explores the opportunity of going to sleep
<nixternal> and I am getting tired
<nixternal> haha
<CheGuevara> i could stay up and wait for kdebase
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> but that would just be sad :P
<nixternal> ya, considering the buildds will take their sweet arse time with them
<CheGuevara> nixternal: tomorow if i have time (new year's eve after all), do you want me to test some merges?
<nixternal> we can figure something out for you if you are bored :)
<nixternal> maybe you can work on the rest of stdin's merges
<nixternal> actually
<nixternal> ya, you could do that
<nixternal> just need to provide you with the updated cdbs/ directory and call it a merge from debian
<nixternal> 10 minutes now kdebase-runtime has been uploading
<CheGuevara> nixternal: i need a little break from that libgif shit, its really boring lol
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> libgif reared its hugly head and bit me in the ass tonight already
<nixternal> libungif rather
<CheGuevara> yeah, that transition needs to be done before the next alpha preferably
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> which I think we will be good on a kde4 standpoint
<CheGuevara> but then it doesn't depend on us, but on ubuntu
<nixternal> whatever you do in kde4, don't drag the twitter plasmoid to the plasma bar on the bottom :)
<nixternal> but lancelot, when drug to the bar looks groovy
<CheGuevara> damn you know i am gonna do it now
<nixternal> well, I can at least fix as much stuff in universe that deps on libungif
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> w00t, about damn time this package uploaded
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> and Riddell can fix main
<CheGuevara> hmm i see debian got some packages 4:3.98.0~svn753247
<CheGuevara> i wanna merge those :P
<nixternal> ya, they just did a svn checkout
<nixternal> I caught that as well
<nixternal> truthfully, I think we should update to a svn checkout
<nixternal> so much stuff has changed since rc2
<CheGuevara> yep
<CheGuevara> should i work on that then
<nixternal> ask Riddell on that one
<nixternal> there has been a lot added, so dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp will be your best friend
<nixternal> although it shows all kinds of crazy things with our current kde4 packages
<CheGuevara> hehe
<CheGuevara> i need to learn anyway, this will be fun :P
<CheGuevara> let me go to sleep for now
<CheGuevara> good night
<nixternal> k'nite
<dasKreech> Whats a ungif?
<dasKreech> nixternal: need a little guidance
<dasKreech> Whats the normal rules for a ohohrelease?
<nixternal> oi
<nixternal> dasKreech: what do you mean by normal rules?
<dasKreech> Well i just really started to pay attention for 3.5 so I'm guessing that they don't haev a huge slew of changes for a ohohrelelase
<dasKreech> So what can we expect for 4.0.1++ ?
<dasKreech> No new features?
<Jucato> oi nixternal! :)
<dasKreech> no bug fixes that change UI?
<Jucato> hi dasKreech
<dasKreech> Hey Ju
 * yuriy is now confused about the licensing of adept
<Jucato> yuriy: not a nice way to end your year :)
<nixternal> dasKreech: won't know until we hit that point in time
<yuriy> Jucato: i'll relax tomorrow...maybe :P
<nixternal> that roadmap hasn't been created just yet
<nixternal> howdy Jucato
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> yuriy: I'm still researching on APT API stuff... just for curiousity... :)
<Jucato> can't find any good info/doc
<dasKreech> nixternal: they don't have rules for it in general?
<Jucato> nixternal: happy new year.! are you feeling bitter?
<Jucato> er.. better*
<nixternal> damnit, you had me thinking I missed new years :)
<nixternal> I have a head ache now, but feeling better than I have been
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> good to hear
 * Jucato is a bit happy today :)
<Jucato> lacking sleep but happy :)
<dasKreech> :-)
<dasKreech> What were you doing?
<Jucato> slept over at a friend's house... but that's not the reason why I'm happy :)
<nixternal> I guess it would be a happy new year to you Jucato
<Jucato> my sister promised me her Palm z22 if I could get it fixed... luckily for me... it only needed recharging :)
<dasKreech> ha ha ha ha
<dasKreech> I need your sister
<Jucato> and to think that it has been sitting unused for almost a year... just because she thought it was broken :D
<Jucato> now I need to find new warez for it...
<Jucato> oh if only it could run some sort of Linux or Qt :P
<dasKreech> can't it?
<Jucato> dunno... maybe not
<yuriy> ok enough for tonight
<yuriy> happy new year Jucato
<Jucato> yuriy: happy new year ! :)
<dasKreech> What's a hogmanay?
<CheGuevara> re
<Jucato> do
<CheGuevara> hey jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi CheGuevara !
<CheGuevara> hows it going
<jpatrick> good good
<jpatrick> you?
<CheGuevara> alright, just woke up a bit too early
<CheGuevara> only had 5 hours of sleep heh
<jpatrick> well, I'm kind of out of coffee
<CheGuevara> don't drink coffee anyway :P
 * jpatrick has to figure out how to set up all his channels in irssi
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: if you got your dsc, diff.gz and orig.gz files, whats the quickest way to extra, apply the diff, basically end up with what apt-get source gets you
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: dget the .dsc and dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<CheGuevara> thanks :)
<CheGuevara> i wish X would stop crashing :P
<jpatrick> fix it!
<Riddell> CheGuevara: do take the .orig from debian if you want, just make sure to coordinate with nixternal incase he's doing anything
<CheGuevara> Riddell: cool, but you are fine with bumping to debian's svn builds?
<Riddell> CheGuevara: yeah sure
<Riddell> that's what I ment
<CheGuevara> oh great
<CheGuevara> i wonder where nixternal's kde4libs_3.97.0-3ubuntu4 came from
<CheGuevara> since last .97 in debian was kde4libs_3.97.0-2
<Riddell> possibly debian's pkg-kde svn
<CheGuevara> ah yeah forgot about that one
<Riddell> hi kwwii, enjoying hogmanay?
<Lure> hi Riddell
<Riddell> afternoon Lure
<jjesse_> interesting, i noticed cdimage.ubuntu.com still referes to Kubuntu 8.04 as LTS
<Riddell> I'm always scared to touch that stuff, could break things horribly
<jjesse_> oh hello Riddell
<dasKreech> Riddell: !!
<dasKreech> Good to see you
<Riddell> good afternoon
<dasKreech> prophecy_: Hope you enjoyed your time off
<dasKreech> Errm
<dasKreech> Riddell
<Riddell> many celebrations, but the most important is yet to come
<Jucato> Riddell, jjesse_, dasKreech! Happy new year!!!
<dasKreech> Riddell: Turning up for the release party?
<dasKreech> Jucato: New year of happiness!!
<Jucato> hopefully :)
<dasKreech> Here is to Blonts!
<Jucato> no. no blonts :P
<dasKreech> but ... they make me happy :(
 * dasKreech grins
<Jucato> hehe
<Riddell> Jucato: happy 2008 to you
<Nightrose> Riddell: heya :) news about fosdem accomodation - we think this one is nice - sven already stayed there last year - 30 min by bus to the event location and 15 min by foot to the beer event
<Nightrose> what do you think?
<Nightrose> http://www.laj.be/html/en/hostels/brel/aubergesbrel_en01.htm
<Riddell> Nightrose: that's where KDE have booked before
<Riddell> which may be fine
<Nightrose> Riddell: yea
<Nightrose> so you are fine with it?
<Nightrose> and is there someone on the list you want to share a room with or one on your own?
<Riddell> as many people as possible preferably, to keep costs low
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok we are trying to get 1 room for 10 and 2 rooms for 2
<Jucato> Nightrose: happy new year!
<Jucato> (approx. 1 hour to go...)
<Nightrose> Jucato: :) to you too
<blueyed> How can I get debug output from Amarok? (i.e. verbose info dumped to STDOUT)
<jjesse_> happy new year jussi01
<jjesse_> doh
<jjesse_> Jucato
<Riddell> CheGuevara: you still have libungif diffs to be uploaded right?
<Jucato> jjesse_: :P
<Lure> off for this year - have a nice party and happy new year to everyone
<jpatrick> Lure: likewise!
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: happy new year :)
<txwikinger> Jucato: Happy New Year
<Jucato> txwikinger, jpatrick: happy new year!
 * Jucato goes back outside :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: happy new year!
 * jpatrick makes his last upload for the year
<ryanakca> wow, looks like Kubuntu is beating Ubuntu in the preference contest... #ubuntu-bots :)
<dasKreech> ryanakca: how does that work?
<ryanakca> join the -bots channel and vote... we've fallen behind by one vote :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I can't, damn irssi...
<ryanakca> dasKreech: basically, you join and say "X is the best Y"... Kubuntu was in the lead for the best Linux distribution
<CheGuevara> Riddell: i've uploaded all for main and some for universe, but its not done yet, still working on it
<jpatrick> neversfelde: as in: 1) I don't speak great german 2) I have no idea what's up with the site ;)
<jpatrick> ah, wrong site
<dasKreech> jpatrick: What? how come you can't join?
<jpatrick> dasKreech: I dunno, irssi opens up the window then closes it
<dasKreech> Kde 4 is a TON of GNU!
 * dasKreech chuckles at his own terrible pun
<dasKreech> !info kmuddy
<ubotu> Package kmuddy does not exist in gutsy
<dasKreech> apachelogger__: Kmuddy/
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: did you get kdebindings to work?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: I was never working in it
<CheGuevara> duh
<CheGuevara> it was imbrandon
<CheGuevara> sorry lol
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: С Новым годом anyway!
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: Спасибо
<blueyed> Any idea why amarok fails in my pbuilder like this: http://pastebin.ca/840285 ?
<CheGuevara> same to you :P
<jpatrick> blueyed: it's missing that file
<blueyed> jpatrick: yes, but shouldn't it get created during the build?
<jpatrick> blueyed: you better check that you've set it to build it
<blueyed> It's the original source, with a minor, unrelated patch.
<jpatrick> check the amarok.install file
<blueyed> jpatrick: there it is, causing the error.. that's the point, isn't it? :)
<jpatrick> blueyed: yes the package maker can't find it anymore..
<blueyed> package maker == dh_install?
<jpatrick> bit of it
<jpatrick> you'll to check the build if it actually got built
<blueyed> jpatrick: I'm building it myself, which fails..
<blueyed> But I'm building again with "| tee build.log" and then see what I can find.
<jpatrick> grep "libamarok_ipod-mediadevice.la" build.log
<nixternal> CheGuevara: you doing some builds?
<CheGuevara> am looking at kdelibs 3.98 snapshot atm
<CheGuevara> set up a ppa for testing
<CheGuevara> nixternal: are there newer buids in the kde package svn then experimental?
<nixternal> all kde4 packages in alioth are experimental
<CheGuevara> kk
<CheGuevara> looking good atm
<CheGuevara> just gotta update the .install files
<nixternal> you need to edit the kde.mk file as well
<CheGuevara> nixternal: done it
<CheGuevara> http://pastebin.ca/840310
<nixternal> CheGuevara: http://pastebin.ca/840319
<nixternal> don't forget the LINKER_FLAGS
<CheGuevara> nixternal: its removed in debian
<CheGuevara> * Remove extra LDFLAGS. Included via CDBS now.
<CheGuevara> am not sure if that applies to us?
<nixternal> that is the way I did it for the other packages already
<blueyed> jpatrick: now it built, odd.
<jpatrick> blueyed: hmm.. :|
<blueyed> jpatrick: could be worse.. ;)
<blueyed> Happy new year everybody!
<jpatrick> blueyed: that is always a possiblity
<yuriy> *sigh* linking problems are so much more puzzling than compiling
<nixternal> CheGuevara: the intel blog post went well...everyone is reporting much higher fps :)
<CheGuevara> nice :P
<nixternal> Happy Year of KDE 4 Everyone!
<nosrednaekim> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Kubuntu_Demoted_Gnome_Gets_Thumbs_Up_From_Canonical
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> digg, about as useless as teets on a boar
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nixternal> hahah, I love the comment by nirvanix
<nosrednaekim> mmhm
<CheGuevara> Please, be honest with me. I'm not trying to start flame wars or anything. Why would KDE need to be LTS at any point in time? KDE is far beyond the use case for a work (as in business) user. Everything Gnome and under needs to be supported.
<CheGuevara> wow
<CheGuevara> $stupid++
<wolfger> I lost IQ points just reading that
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> hahahahhahahaha#@#@
<nixternal> wolfger: that was damn funny
<nixternal> lunch time
<yuriy> whoa it built
<doc__> hi there
<Tm_T> hello
<yuriy> well i was hoping to have something more interesting, but this is all i can get for now
<yuriy> http://www.yktech.us/temp/adeptqt4.png
<yuriy> Happy new year! :D
<doc__> yuriy: :))
<smarter> yuriy: that's awesome, thanks :)
<wolfger> Happy KDE4 Year, everybody!
<nosrednaekim> ah...next meeting is at a good US time..
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-01
<txwikinger> Happy New Year
<doc__> happy new year :)
<mhb> hey folks
<mhb> happy New Year
<stdin> happy new year mhb :)
<mhb> I hope I'm the only one lonely/desperate/geeky enough to be here
<mhb> aww
<yuriy> happy new year mhb ;)
<mhb> stdin: to you too
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> apparently not :
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> and you yuriy
<stdin> nope, you have 3 lonely/desperate/geek friends :p
<mhb> and Hobbsee :o)
<yuriy> well, it's not the new year here yet
<mhb> yuriy: how's Adept porting?
<mhb> if you manage to have a functional version by Wednesday we can start talking bout the membership :o))
<mhb> nah, I'm kidding
<yuriy> mhb: had enough for today, but got something -- screenshot: http://gamemank.wordpress.com/2007/12/31/happy-new-year/
<mhb> KDE4 got new splash screen
 * mhb builds kdebase to see it
<mhb> unfortunately it's based on that KSplashX horror (personal opinion)
<yuriy> which is KSplashX?
<yuriy> don't really remember what the deal with the splash engines was
<mhb> well, KSplashX is the OpenSUSE splash engine
<mhb> it's not really bad performance-wise, and it is better maintained than the last engine was
<mhb> but I really dislike the way it is implemented
<mhb> actually in order to have a nice configurable splash theme, they statically copy several of the Qt classes into that code
<mhb> qimage.cpp and friends are all copied into there
<mhb> which I find horrible from an "esthetical" point of view.
<mhb> yuriy: do you update your bzr branch frequently?
<mhb> == is it up to date? (adept branch)
<yuriy> mhb: it's up to date
<yuriy> with all the cruft of me desperately trying to get things to work ^_^
<mhb> groovy
 * mhb checks it out
 * yuriy probably shouldn't have committed the last few changes
<yuriy> i couldn't get it to debug so i just started inserting kdebug()s and commenting out code
<mhb> don't worry
<Riddell> happy new year indeed
<mhb> happy new year Riddell
<yuriy> happy new year Riddell!!
<mhb> Riddell: shouldn't you be hogmanaying somewhere?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 2nd January 23:00 | Happy New Year
<Riddell> mhb: oh we did
<Riddell> we also held the KDE GB AGM
<mhb> yuriy: http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=updatersuggestedsy5.png I always wanted Adept to look like this :o)
<Riddell> so a duplicate of uses in a nicht
<mhb> what's that? AGM?
<Riddell> annual general meeting
<mhb> I hope you didn't get drunk and signed a key that was not meant to be signed
<Riddell> wasnae me
<Riddell> one of the longer contributing KDE developers fell over and broke/sprained his ankle
<mhb> good :o)
<mhb> ah, ungood
<Riddell> we put him to bed and drugged him up
<mhb> hmm, poor chap
<mhb> yuriy: so, how can I reproduce that screenshot of yours?
<mhb> yuriy: my ept includes and tagcoll includes are conflicting
<mhb> yuriy: did you encounter that too?
<mhb> /usr/include/ept/debtags/debtags.h:33:31: error: tagcoll/coll/base.h: No suchfile or directory
<stdin> File tagcoll/coll/base.h found in libtagcoll2-dev
<mhb> hmm, ln -s to the rescue
<yuriy> hmm libtagcoll2-dev should do it
<yuriy> but also need to fix the cmakelists to not hardcode the directory for that
<yuriy> among other things
<mhb> evil disconnects
<Hobbsee> ah yes, meeting soon
<Hobbsee> nixternal: @blog.  hardy?  gutsy?
<yuriy> any luck mhb?
<mhb> yuriy: heh
<mhb> yuriy: I had to re-learn all the gdb tricks
<yuriy> i meant with your problem above
<mhb> now I finally have a useful backtrace out of it
<yuriy> oh, nice
<mhb> ah yes, I fixed it
<mhb> it was just a simple ln -s missing
<yuriy> for a second i thought you fixed the crash
<mhb> no, not yet
<yuriy> any idea what i'm doing wrong building it that it doesn't give a backtrace?
<mhb> well
<mhb> a) use gdb, it's easier to get a decent backtrace with it
<mhb> b) tell cmake to Debug build
<mhb> c) run adept_manager with --nocrashhandler and --nofork
<yuriy> yeah i need to learn that :) not relearn. i've used it from within kdevelop but that wasn't working
<yuriy> very little experience with it standalone
<mhb> gdb ./adept/manager/adept_manager
<mhb> (gdb) run --nocrashhandler --nofork
<yuriy> well, i know that much, but from there all i know is "run" which isn't terribly helpful
<mhb> (later)
<mhb> (gdb) backtrace
<yuriy> ah.
<mhb> I'm no gdb master either, I just get out of it what I need
<mhb> yuriy: did it help?
<yuriy> oh, i wasn't working on it. i'm leaving to celebrate soon but i'll give it a shot
<mhb> okay, see you later then
<yuriy> no, not much of a backtrace. but with those options it at least says it's a segmentation fault
<mhb> hmm
<yuriy> from some of the stuff i was commenting out i think it might have something to do with stuff from the ui files not getting initialized
<yuriy> but that's just a guess, i haven't looked into it
<yuriy> k bye, happy new year
<mhb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50343/
<mhb> yuriy: ^^
<mhb> happy new year to you too
<mhb> and kood night
 * dasKreech laughs
<mhb> dasKreech: why?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hardy
<nixternal> yay snow, another 4 inches tonight
<crimsun> mmm snow.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yeah, default drivers aren't overly fast
<dasKreech> Kood ni... aww he left
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Which card?
<nixternal> intel
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: 945gm
<dasKreech> Hmm
<nixternal> Hobbsee: with those tweaks in hardy, it is working very good
<dasKreech> jos was doing some blogs bout speed
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true, but you can't do video
<nixternal> what do you mean I can't do video?
<dasKreech> nixternal: She means your ugle
<dasKreech> s/le/ly
<Hobbsee> nixternal: playing video?
<nixternal> sure I can
<Hobbsee> with xv?
<crimsun> xv will be problematic.
<crimsun> x11/xshm will work fine.
<nixternal> with vlc, kaffeine, kmplayer
<nixternal> wth is xv?
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: i thought we got the new drm
<crimsun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_video_extension
<crimsun> hmm, which new drm?
<Hobbsee> apparently the exa mdoe needs a new drm to make it work at a reasonable speed
 * Hobbsee thought it went in with the kernel, but obviously not
<crimsun> hmph.  Not even vanilla has it?  drm 1.1.0 20060810  i915 1.6.0 20060119
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure
<crimsun> (I've got 2.6.24-rc6-git6+)
<crimsun> let's see if there's some buffoonery to be done from dri git
<dasKreech> IBM stuck DRm in the Linux Kernel?
<nixternal> not that type of drm
<dasKreech> Ok
<dasKreech> What kinda are there?
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: how much of that transition got uploaded?
 * Hobbsee does imlib2
<Hobbsee> + fontforge
<crimsun> Hobbsee: do you know if we need a newer mesa (7.1ish), too?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no idea.
<crimsun> (we->i915 users)
<crimsun> ok, I'll dig a bit deeper.  Just thought I'd attempt to preemptively forego effort duplication.
<dasKreech> Does any have any good sites for plane ticket prices?
<apachelogger> dasKreech: skyscanner.net
<crimsun> I also use orbitz.com and hotwire.com
<dasKreech> apachelogger: It starts off asking me if I wanna leave from MoBay. Looks good ;)
<Hobbsee> right.  done some of that transition.
<nixternal> oh well, warmed up, grabbed a drink, time for some more snowmobiling
<crimsun> nixternal: (if you want to chase the "newer drm" path, then note you'll need latest git of both libdrm-3.0.0 and mesa-7.1)
<crimsun> nixternal: (it's insufficient to have simply newer libdrm-3.0.0, meaning both the userspace lib and the newer i915.ko)
<blueyed> 2008 will be the year of the GNU/Linux Kubuntu Desktop.. :)
<blueyed> cheers..
<nixternal> that lasted a whole 30 minutes
<wolfger> Happy New Year
<nixternal> 7 minutes until new year here
<nixternal> but happy new year anyways, and happy new year to you as well wolfger
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<dinosaur-rus> what wrong is in qt4-dev-tools package? when I'm going to install it, Adept says something'll break...
<dinosaur-rus> ah, I understood why
<dinosaur-rus> either qt4-dev-tools package's dependencies or the package itself need to be updated. qt4-dev-tools requires libqt4-core 4.3.2-0ubuntu3, but 4.3.2-0ubuntu3.1 is installed... could someone fix it, please?
<pgquiles> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi pgquiles
<pgquiles> Riddell: hi & happy new year. Is the TimeVault (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeVault) going to be added to Hardy? Someone did the work for KDE3 a few years ago: http://www.sandeepranade.com/html/ComputerScience/time-travelling-file-manager.html (for ext3cow only, but it might work as a starting point)
<Riddell> pgquiles: dunno, never heard of it
<pgquiles> Riddell: oh :-)
<pgquiles> I read here and there and it seemed to me it was going to be added to ubuntu hardy
<Riddell> pgquiles: try contacting its developers
<mhb> hey folks
<mhb> yuriy: did you read the pastebin backtrace of mine and managed to get a similar one?
<jpatrick> txwikinger: ping
<txwikinger> jpatrick: pong
<jpatrick> txwikinger: happy new year! I was wondering if you minded if I made a PDF version of the bug tridge tutorial you did
<txwikinger> jpatrick: No problem
<txwikinger> You want me to look over it and make corrections?
<jpatrick> ok, I'll try and have it done by today :D
<txwikinger> Or you just want to keep it like it was live?
<jpatrick> If you want, I don't mind
<txwikinger> Whatever you want to do.. I will agree/help with any
<jpatrick> fire away :D
<txwikinger> I have to dig out my old LaTeX knowledge too :)
<txwikinger> My wife wants to publish a poem book
<jpatrick> let me upload what I have right now
<jpatrick> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/
<jpatrick> hmm, I have lunch right now, I'm basically LaTeXifiy the logs at the wiki, can you send the corrections to jpatrick@kubuntu.org ?
<txwikinger> ok.. I will have a look a little later.... I have to eat something too, just got up :D
<jpatrick> OK, tutorial done
<Jucato> Lure: happy new year! :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: what tutorial?packaging?
<jpatrick> Jucato: bugs
<Jucato> oh nice :)
<jpatrick> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/kubuntu-tutorials-day-bugs.pdf
<Jucato> tutorial on how to create bugs?
<Jucato> oh... that bugs :D
<Lure> Jucato: happy new year to you an your family (same for all other present kubuntu lovers) ;-)
 * Lure is brain-dead because of hunting some plasma panel sizing bug :-(
<jpatrick> txwikinger: ^^I'll wait for your +1 before announcing
<txwikinger> cool jpatrick -- I have some more urls that I didn't get to during the session that should be added at the end
<jpatrick> ok
<txwikinger> jpatrick: I sent you an e-mail with the links
 * jpatrick looks
<jpatrick> txwikinger: talk about email lag :D
<txwikinger> :D
<jpatrick> I still don't have it..
<txwikinger> well it came back to me on bcc
<txwikinger> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> Lure: well, I'm just dead
<Jucato> Tm_T: happy new year
<Tm_T> Jucato: I never seen so much celebrating just for the end of monday like yesterday
<Tm_T> weird
<Jucato> :D
<txwikinger> Mondays are evil...
<jpatrick> they're celebrating cos deep down they know.... KDE4 is just round the corner!! :D
<txwikinger> lots of celebrating necessary when they are over
<Tm_T> http://www.sinfest.net/archive_page.php?comicID=2674
<jpatrick> it's done it before plenty of times
<wolfger> Tm_T: http://www.myextralife.com/archive.php?date=2007-12-31
<mhb> hey
<jpatrick> hey mhb
<jpatrick> happy new year mate!
<mhb> happy new year to you too
<mhb> any new topics for our meeting?
<mhb> or anything new at all?
<jpatrick> mhb: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/kubuntu-tutorials-day-bugs.pdf <- this is new
 * mhb reads
<mhb> nice, good job jpatrick
<jpatrick> :)
<yuriy> jpatrick: the introduction is confusing cause you go right into medicine but never mention "triaging"
<yuriy> until the last sentence
<jpatrick> hmm
<yuriy> also " There was a disaster missing — disaster situations." doesn't make sense, what are you trying to say?
<jpatrick> yuriy: -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTutorialsDay/Bugs
<yuriy> jpatrick: so is this supposed to come entirely from the irc log or are you trying to create an independently useful document?
<jpatrick> yuriy: a mix, but I will fix that
<jpatrick> yuriy: ok, fix uploaded, thanks
<CheGuevara> hi
<jjesse_> hello
<CheGuevara> happy new year :)
<jjesse_> you too :)
<CheGuevara> hangover sucks lol
<CheGuevara> meh 36 new emails
<yuriy> mhb: still can't get a backtrace
<Vorian> I have a few days off, is there anything I can help with? :)
<yuriy> mhb: this is all i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50412/
<jjesse_> when does kde4 release officially?
<yuriy> i think it's jan 11
<jjesse_> cool thanks
<yuriy> mhb: wow. i wasn't doing setupUi()
<mhb> yuriy: heh :o)
<mhb> yuriy: no new commits though
<mhb> yuriy: did you manage to get a decent backtrace like mine?
<mhb> in the end
<yuriy> mhb: yeah backtraces are fine now, seems just that one spot that wasn't working, i think i commented out another line and it started working
<mhb> yuriy: commit if there's more to it than last time, I'm like I child: I wanna see all the time :o)
<yuriy> mhb: committed
<mhb> yuriy: nice, it even loads the info :o)
<mhb> yuriy: then another crash
<yuriy> yup, working on that one
<yuriy> k fixed that one, now another one and no backtrace again
<mhb> yuriy: no backtrace?
<mhb> yuriy: hmm, lemme try getting it
<yuriy> mhb: committed
<yuriy> oh pfft that one's obvious
<yuriy> hmm or not
<yuriy> or yes
<mhb> the prefix?
<yuriy> no, the next crash. segfaults because of referring to actions and the sources editor that i commented out since i need to port the former and we aren't even using the latter
<mhb> ah
<yuriy> http://www.yktech.us/temp/adeptqt4.png :D
<iRon> yuriy: looks nice :)
<mhb> how did you get that?
<mhb> so the main window (before it) is working?
<CheGuevara> nice :P
<mhb> but I agree, nice work
<yuriy> mhb: no, it starts up on that, not quite sure why yet
<mhb> ah
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I never knew adept installer has such a nice UI.
<CheGuevara> about the only part of adept that does :P
<mhb> ya
 * CheGuevara actually has synaptic and update-manager installed
<mhb> if there was an "Advanced View" button which would add some options, it'd be perfect
<CheGuevara> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<DaSkreech> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-2 (gutsy), package size 732 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<DaSkreech> hi Jucato
<Jucato> yes?
 * DaSkreech waves sheepishly
<Jucato> happy new year? :)
<DaSkreech> \o/
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> Are Drakes dragons?
<Jucato> depends on which "drake" you are referring to I guess.... drakes are also male ducks (as in dapper drake)
<Jucato> but I guess some consider "drake" as "dragon" from "draco"... maybe.... or from fantasy games/films...
<DaSkreech> I saw your n-blont mention dragons :-)
<Jucato> oh :)
<DaSkreech> I thought that Konqui was a drake
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> O.o
<DaSkreech> It has a K in it :)
<Jucato> :P
<DaSkreech> Wait Konqi
<CheGuevara> https://edge.launchpad.net/~che-guevara-3/+archive
 * mhb 's back, everyone rejoice!
<Jucato> mhb: happy new ear!!!!!!!!!
<CheGuevara> w00t
<Jucato> er.. year*
<CheGuevara> :P
<mhb> Jucato: to you too
<mhb> Jucato: so, have you noticed the latest adept koolness?
<DaSkreech> My mom has a happy new ear
<Jucato> mhb: nope... hadn't had time for any dev work since the 24th of Dec... :)
<mhb> Jucato: by an awesome person which will undoubtedly get membership very soon
<Jucato> mhb: care to give me a summary? :D
<yuriy> Jucato: http://www.yktech.us/adeptqt4a.png
<mhb> yuriy: wow, just checked out and built...
<mhb> yuriy: supermegaawesome
<CheGuevara> heh
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Doesn't work
<Jucato> yuriy: redirects to http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov//adeptqt4a.png.. which is not found :(
<CheGuevara> http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov//temp/adeptqt4.png may be
<Jucato> wait, yuriy isn't a member yet? O.o
<yuriy> err stick a "temp" between the slashes
<Jucato> woah!! Qt4/KDE4? O.o
<DaSkreech> That's a nice oxygeny look
<Jucato> Adept in Qt4/KDE4?!?!?!
 * Jucato faints
<DaSkreech> Damn you yuriy !
<DaSkreech> I wanted a communtiy :-(
<mhb> Jucato: like I said, he's supermegaawesome
 * Jucato falls down in worship
<Jucato> yuriy: maybe one day you can teach me the intestines of apt
<Jucato> er... I meant innards
 * DaSkreech kicks Jucato
<yuriy> Jucato: i know nothing about it, haven't touched any backendish stuff
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> still, great job! :)
 * Jucato is jealous hahahah :P
<DaSkreech> Should he have to touch backend stuff?
<mhb> yuriy: you're getting membership just to be able to post those screenshots to planet ubuntu
<Jucato> :D
<DaSkreech> wouldn't that be pretty bad design?
<CheGuevara> lol
<Jucato> DaSkreech: he doesn't need to touch the backend, but may want to revise how adept uses the backend
<Jucato> yuriy: believe him when he says that. he's up for kubuntu council anyway :)
<yuriy> DaSkreech: as Jucato said, somebody will have to fix adept's useless errors for example
<Jucato> what he says eventually comes true
<MaximLevitsky> Anybody noticed that kdm doesn't work in XDMCP?
<mhb> MaximLevitsky: not really, no XDMCP here.
<mhb> MaximLevitsky: is there a bugreport about it?
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/178242
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178242 in kdebase "KDM doesn't work in XDMCP mode" [Undecided,New]
<MaximLevitsky> mine :-)
<Jucato> yuriy: now that it's ported (100%?), maybe we can focus the next months/years cleaning up the code and the UI :D
<DaSkreech> MaximLevitsky: :-)
<Jucato> (although dunno how things stand with Adept's upstream...)
<mhb> Jucato: depends on what we actually want to do
<yuriy> Jucato: far from 100%... just the manager, and it deadlocks if run as root
<mhb> Jucato: I would vote for actually ditching the manager and improving the installer only
<yuriy> and as you see looks quite messy
<CheGuevara> weren't we switching to another package manager
<Jucato> 1. remove duplicate directories. 2. rename classes to be more... um... not Application/TestApp. 3. rename files to reflect content...
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-02
<yuriy> CheGuevara: possibly, but certainly not for hardy
<Jucato> mhb: I vote the other way around... or rather in another way :)
<CheGuevara> well yeah
<mhb> Jucato: why so?
<mhb> Jucato: one of my many reflections on the current package management is that for advanced uses, apt-get is the superior solution
<MaximLevitsky> No, I don't agree (Athough I am not a very advanced user, but...)
<nosrednaekim> eh?adept in qt4?
<MaximLevitsky> I can search in package manager
<mhb> Jucato: we just need a tool that a) the most basic user can use to install Firefox b) the power user can use to install/remove any package in the system
<Jucato> mhb: I've always disagreed with the Manager-Installer split. And I'm not fond of the fact that Installer uses app-install database, which only contains a handful of packages, so you can't see all the available packages
<MaximLevitsky> I usially use synaptic
<yuriy> mhb: how do i run something as root under gdb? would i have to sudo gdb?
<mhb> yuriy: I assume so.
<Jucato> mhb: what I'm getting at is why we just couldn't improve Adept to be both feature-full (manager) and still simple to use and purty (installer)
 * yuriy $man fakeroot
<MaximLevitsky> Using package manager it is possible to see whole category of packages, and search for a set of packages. For installing a single paackage I always use apt-get
<Jucato> hm... 2nd day of the year and we're back to work already? :P
<mhb> Jucato: because it's not really feasible.
<mhb> Jucato: compare the installer with the manager
<nosrednaekim> wow yuriy!nice!
<Jucato> mhb: which part isn't feasible?
<mhb> Jucato: well, we can have a compromise, but either it won't be as user-friendly as the current installer is or it will lack the "drop tags here" functionality manager has
<MaximLevitsky> I vote to remove the tags
<mhb> I do, too.
<Jucato> mhb: I'm not a fan of the debtags (yet), so I really don't care much about it.. although I can't understand why it couldn't be turned into a feature that can be disabled/enabled (disabled by default)
<nosrednaekim> who uses tags?
<MaximLevitsky> I would like to see more advanced search
<yuriy> tags seem useful but i've never actually used them
<Jucato> theoretically they are useful... but the way they are presented/used in adept manager isn't :D
<mhb> what I think is that nobody besides system administrators ever used them
<mhb> and system administrators always stick to command line
<mhb> so I see it as a feature without a target base
<mhb> == bloat
<Jucato> the thing is, they can be useful, even for normal users, (remember everyone knows about tags because of blogs and stuff). but the interface for them is quite horrid...
<MaximLevitsky> If it was possible to tag a package...
<mhb> I've never used anything else besides keyword searching.
<yuriy> draw up a new one ;)
<Jucato> tags would be the rough, but more powerful, equivalent of Synaptic's catgoeries
<Jucato> categories*
<Jucato> (or Adept Installer's)
<Jucato> yuriy: the best interface I can think of would be a checkbox list...
<MaximLevitsky> Exactly
<yuriy> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability
<mhb> I find Adept Installer's categories quite okay usability-wise.
<mhb> just the page
<Jucato> mhb: their fine. no problems there. but we were discussing Manager's tags :)
<Jucato> s/their/they're/
<mhb> okay then. I guess I better stay quiet because I don't think Manager should stay.
<yuriy> the wiki page lists some good ideas that sound feasible
<yuriy> but it also sounds a bit like the installer
<yuriy> most of the pictures are gone now unfortunately
 * Jucato is of the opinion that the two should be merged anyway... except for the annoying (imho) fact that installer uses a separate app database...
<mhb> Jucato: yeah, that's pretty ridiculous.
<mhb> Jucato: I wonder whether a checkbox "System packages" which would let Installer display all the possible packages would be the solution
<Jucato> MaximLevitsky: I'm imagining that maybe one day, users can append tags and descriptions on packages. metadata stuff...
<Jucato> mhb: that could work, except that the database doesn't contain those packages :)
<mhb> yes, bad.
<mhb> I'm of the opinion port installer first, paint bike shed later.
<Jucato> I vote port manager first, because it has the most code that is reused (a.k.a. copy-pasted) among the other adepts... which would make it easier to port the others too :P
<Jucato> (presuming we'll go the copy-paste route again :D)
 * Jucato prays we will be able to change the class names and filenames too...
<mhb> I'm sure we will be.
<mhb> yuriy is actually going the right way
<mhb> first port without rewriting, then rewrite (and keep it working)
<Jucato> seeing a file named app.cpp, with an object called "ta", which is an object of a  class called "TestApp", which is derived from the main class called "Application", is just....
<nosrednaekim> what you go to college to learn to keep track of..
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Jucato> yuriy: you just made it to my personal hall of fame btw :)
<yuriy> Jucato: the reused code is all in libadept. it's actually organized pretty well, the only thing that's in manager is defining the toolbars and which views should show up
<yuriy> OTOH, "installerview" is also part of libadept...
<Jucato> yuriy: so it uses libadept/ and not adept/ ?
<yuriy> Jucato: well, it uses adept/ to build libadept, i'm not sure what libadept/ was supposed to be
<Jucato> yuriy: it's not libadept really that kinda burns my eyes, it's the apps that use it. although class TestApp is in libadept/application.h :D
<mhb> Jucato: TestApp is the child of Application
<mhb> Jucato: and it's used in manager
<mhb> adept/manager/app.cpp
<Jucato> mhb: I did say that :)
<mhb> Jucato: no, you didn't : lthough class TestApp is in libadept/application.h :D
<Jucato> oh sorry. I meant Application :)
<Jucato> but I did say that TestApp is derived from Application earlier
<mhb> I still think TestApp (manager) should kick the bucket
<mhb> but let's paint after more yuriy-awesomeness
<Jucato> in adept installer, the main class is called "App", also derived from class Application :D
 * Jucato sighs...
<yuriy> mhb: stuck on the deadlock right now
<Jucato> why can't  I seem to get myself to be as dedicated as yuriy is with Adept? :P
<yuriy> Jucato: because i'm procrastinating
<nosrednaekim> for goodness sakes, whaever you take out or put in... make sure Adept can lock versions of packages.
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: I'd say mhb might suggest that you use apt-get instead :)
<nosrednaekim> nah...synaptic works fine ;)
<Jucato> no offense, but I think for mhb, power users *should* only use the command line... we don't deserve to have poweful GUI's :D
<Jucato> hm.. breakfast sounds about nice right now...
<mhb> I'm having one now
<mhb> 01:27 am
<Jucato> Wed Jan  2 08:28:04 PHT 2008
<Jucato> :D
<CheGuevara> lol
<mhb> nosrednaekim: frankly, I don't even know what that is :o)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: some people would like to have it all - a simple, fast application that can do everything, is simple enough for the most basic of users and it still could do every crazy thing one would desire, like searching for all ham-radio packages changed in the last 12.5 minutes starting with "spam"
<nosrednaekim> and they can.... its called the command line ;)
<CheGuevara> lol
<mhb> nosrednaekim: my compromise suggestion is having one package manager application with which you can install Mozilla Firefox or Pidgin really easily, and if you did a few clicks, you could remove or install any package in the repository.
<mhb> on the other hand, if you wanted to do something fairly advanced, like a complex search, you should try the apt-get frontend instead, because it offers far more options and possibilites than any fast and usable GUI app can ever provide.
<mhb> one package manager application instead of two makes more sense, because people now don't know which app should they use - they use Adept Manager because the HOWTO advised them to, but they're confused by it as its UI is too complex for them.
<nosrednaekim> yeah..
<nosrednaekim> too bad you just couldn't click and "advanced" button
<mhb> nosrednaekim: that's the way I'd go for. Except I'd remove most of the current Adept tagginess, so that only one or two widgets appear with the click of that button
<mhb> so the UI doesn't get too messy.
<mhb> argh! /me bikeshedding again
<nosrednaekim> heh
<mhb> yuriy: once you get off the awesomeness train, you could write a blog post about what steps are most common when you ported the adept manager
<mhb> yuriy: so other people like me have less "hacktivation energy"
<mhb> thanks!
<yuriy> mhb: i'll try
<mhb> yuriy: you don't have to, it's just one of Adept's flaws that it is badly documented, so the more insight outsiders (like me) get, the better
<mhb> it was my very humble suggestion
<yuriy> hmm yeah
 * yuriy has been meaning to comment on code when he figures out what it does, but hasn't
<yuriy> think you could help with this deadlock problem?
<DaSkreech> I WANT TAGS!!!
<mhb> yuriy: sure, better than learning linear algebra
<mhb> yuriy: what's the deadlock you talk about?
 * DaSkreech goes home and will be back to blont :-)
<yuriy> mhb: if you run adept_manager as root (sudo or fakeroot) it just says deadlock detected...
<yuriy> won't print out any debug messages or anything
<mhb> yuriy: I am afraid I can't reproduce it
<mhb> no deadlock at all, it simply starts like it did with the normal user
<mhb> and a lot of debug messages, too
<mhb> (using sudo)
<yuriy> hmm
<yuriy> mhb: what system? i have a dual core so i think it's more likely to see problems
<mhb> C2D
<yuriy> hmm
<mhb> amd64.
<yuriy> mhb: hardy or gutsy?
<mhb> hardy
 * yuriy should upgrade
<mhb> if you stumble upon anything I can test, let me know.
<yuriy> since that works for you i think i'll go on to other parts for now
<mhb> okies
<CheGuevara> bug 174252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174252
<dasKreech> Right then
<dasKreech> what did I miss
<dasKreech> I want tags
<dasKreech> don't care if they are behind an advanced option view
<dasKreech> I live by tags
<Jucato> mhb: by apt-get frontend, you mean the command line right? as in apt-get?
<dasKreech> Ha ha
<dasKreech> Yeah he means dpkg front end
 * Jucato will not try to feel a bit.. um... nvm...
<dasKreech> Hey
<dasKreech> no feeling of bits around here!
 * Jucato will not try to feel a kilobyte... um.. nvm...
 * dasKreech laughs
<dasKreech> Man I wish you guys could work at my workplace
<dasKreech> You'd fit right in
<mhb> Jucato: I do.
<Jucato> ok...
 * Jucato reserves the right to keep quiet now :)
<dasKreech> damn I wanted that right
<dasKreech> Guess I'll just have to blather :)
<dasKreech> spam spam spam spam spam spam Spanish inquisition
<dasKreech> Didn't expect that did ya?
<dasKreech> So in any case the tags thing is far cooler than categories, is more comprehensive is easier to work wit hand requires no maintenance
<dasKreech> So I very much vote for tags
<yuriy> dasKreech: but what do you think of adept manager's interface for it
<dasKreech> dunno It's very simple to use but not intuitive to figure out
<jjesse_> evening
<dasKreech> hi jjesse_
<Jucato> hi jjesse_!
<dasKreech> I'm basically stubborn so I played with it cause it took up so much space I figured I better use it
<jjesse_> hello jussi01
<jjesse_> doh
<Jucato> :P
<jjesse_> hello Jucato
 * Jucato has to put jussi01 on his highlight list now.. just to check for misdirected highlights...
<dasKreech> I love it now if you wanted one reason from me why adept beats the skirt off of synaptic debtags would be it
 * dasKreech talks to jussi01 a lot now
<CheGuevara> hi jjesse_
<yuriy> dasKreech: i was thinking maybe have a column of filters, with 3 columns for want/do not want/don't care that you could check off, all defaulting to don't care
<dasKreech> yuriy: that would be a script?
<dasKreech> I guess. the same tree look?
<dasKreech> cause there are a lot of debtags
<yuriy> i guess it would be a tree
<yuriy> script?
<dasKreech> Well it pulls the debtags at runtime doens't it? what ever debtags are in the repo it shows
 * Jucato still votes for a checkbox list... which could be disabled/enabled when wanted, or all defaulting to checked...
 * Jucato realizes he promised to shutup...
<Jucato> dasKreech: each package has a debtag afaik
<dasKreech> Jucato: I know and adept pulls the debtags from the cloud in the repo right?
<dasKreech> Jucato: debtags
<Jucato> haven't seen the code for the debtags :)
<dasKreech> reason one it beats categories :)
<dasKreech> me too I tried to grok it
<dasKreech> no go for me
<yuriy> Jucato: that's kind of what i mean, but a simple checklist isn't quite as powerful
<dasKreech> didn't have enough time
<dasKreech> yuriy: what would we lose?
<yuriy> do i understand it correctly? a package can have several tags?
<Jucato> yuriy: what do you mean by not as powerful?
<Jucato> (oh and not sure... again.. for a very poweful package format... apt/dpkg sure doesn't have much docs floating around...)
<Jucato> developer docs I mean
<yuriy> well with the current interface you can have a tag that you want, and a tag that you don't want that'll remove from teh list of packages even if it has the tag that you want?
<jjesse_> interseting everytime i go to update or install i get a segmentation fault
<dasKreech> yuriy: right
<dasKreech> so I can say I want graphics programs and  don't want gtk programs and I will get all grpahics programs that are not made in gtk
 * dasKreech laughs
<yuriy> so if you just have a checkbox that is either checked or not, you lose the ability to not care about a tag
<dasKreech> So I click on this link which opens a streaming video in winamp
<dasKreech> I'm watching then I realise that Vista is trying to get my attention
<dasKreech> I click on it and it says Winamp is trying to access the internet and we have blocked it would you like us to unblock it?
<Jucato> can't you just uncheck the [ ]gtk tag and it will remove all gtk tagged packages?
 * dasKreech glances over at streaming video
<dasKreech> Ummm sure Vista. I'll allow it
<dasKreech> yuriy: I thought that you wanted checkboxes for each tag
<Jucato> I did :)
<yuriy> Jucato: think about it this way: if you have graphics and gtk checked, are you looking for the intersection or the union?
<yuriy> dasKreech: i did
<Jucato> yuriy: I guess it will really depend if each package has multiple tags right? :)
<yuriy> Jucato: well i assumed they did. do they?
<Jucato> (which, imho, it should... otherwise it sort of defeats the tagging idea...)
<yuriy> exactly
<dasKreech> Right so you would check I want it on Graphics tag. Browse to gtk tag and click I don't want it
<jjesse_> quick question, i'm getting a seg fault everytime i use apt or aptitude any help?
<yuriy> dasKreech: so you need 3 options including the starting option of "i don't care"
<dasKreech> yuriy: I thought that's what you said
<Jucato> jjesse_: from the command line? that's an ouch... :(
<jjesse_> yeah Jucato from the command line
<Jucato> yuriy: 3 options?
<yuriy> dasKreech: yeah but i'm just saying a simple checkbox won't do it
<Jucato> yuriy: if, and only if, each package can have multiple tags, then a checkbox list would do... (although it would be a long list)...
<Jucato> if not, I guess we can settle for the current debtag setup, hidden/disabled by default, and with better documentation on how to use :P
<dasKreech> yuriy: I'd suggest radio buttons
<Jucato> wth? that's worse...
<yuriy> dasKreech: yep that's what i was thinking, but still some details with that to iron out, plus it's pretty messy so i don't know..
<dasKreech> the problem I have with checkboxes/radio is that you don't get the implied I don't want it effect
<Jucato> er.. dpeends on what you mean and where I guess
<yuriy> anyhoo, getting ahead of ourselves
<CheGuevara> heh
<Jucato> I don't want = unchecked, I want = checked
<dasKreech> Jucato: what's the default state?
<Jucato> we can either: 1) have them all checked, which displays all packages (that's what we want as default right?) 2) or a disabled state, which doesn't activate the debtag filters at all
<dasKreech> Jucato: So assuming we aren't right a tutorial for all of this how does someone go from all checked to saying I want to see all the games?
<yuriy> for now, a slightly prettier picture: http://www.yktech.us/temp/adeptqt4a.png
<Jucato> dasKreech: then I'd go for my option 2, which will toggle using debtags on or off
<Jucato> yuriy: yay! (?) :D
<yuriy> Jucato: the toolbar works now
<dasKreech> Jucato: I don't get that one either :)
<Jucato> yuriy: cool! :)
<Jucato> dasKreech: nvm then :)
<jjesse_> yuriy are you working on adept then?
<Jucato> I'll just think of another thing
<jjesse_> i'm wokring on  the guide right now
<Jucato> or keep quiet finally
<Jucato> jjesse_: porting to kde4 actually
<Jucato> he's
<Jucato> which shouldn't affect our kde3 guide for it. you go jjesse_! :)
<jjesse_> Jucato: awsesome, have you read the adept for technical content lately?
<Jucato> you're tha man!
<dasKreech> Jucato: no walk me through the defaults and how you select a single category for inclusion
<Jucato> jjesse_: just got back from vacation :)
<Jucato> dasKreech: actually haven't thoought about that much yet
<jjesse_> Jucato: cool
<dasKreech> ok then keep quiet and think about ;-)
<Jucato>  nah... I won't :P
<dasKreech> (Crowds chant) Blont blont blont blont!
<dasKreech> Jeer Ri Jeer Ri Jeer Ri Jeer Ri!
<Jucato> hm.. I can't even find out how to dispaly a package's debtags!
<Jucato> in the command line
<jjesse_> nothing is more fun then writing documentation in nano via terminal
<dasKreech> jjesse_: Writing in ed ?
<jjesse_> nano
<dasKreech> no I'm suggesting that ed would be moer fun
<jjesse_> ah
<mhb> vim
<Jucato> vim
<mhb> good night folks
<Jucato> yuriy: it seems like packages can have more than 1 tag. yakuake shows up in both "debtags search x11::terminal" and "debtags search suite::kde"
<dasKreech> as it should
<dasKreech> I think it might in synaptic's categories as well
<dasKreech> but you can' do inverse searches in synaptic
<dasKreech> so it therefore sucks
<yuriy> there do seem to be too many tags for a single list though
<dasKreech> yuriy: Just browse through the ones that adept has under the All tab
<dasKreech> The smart tab is pretty nice but the All tab is where learning goes on
<yuriy> well that's what i mean, there are too many tags for a simple practical interface
<Jucato> ok I give up :)
<yuriy> having the 3 tabs like adept does seems overly complex
<Jucato> option 3: put all debtag UI into a single place (not 2 separate places as it is now... if possible), hide it by default, then write a doc for it :)
<dasKreech> yuriy: Why?
<dasKreech> The smart tags are pretty neat
<dasKreech> not always accurate but it cuts out a lot of clutter while stepping logically down a chain
<dasKreech> Jucato: It's in 2 places now?
<Jucato> dasKreech: the tag drop areas are in the middle/top, the tag list is on the right
<Jucato> (right of the package list)
<dasKreech> Jucato: ah I guess
<Jucato> so for one, it's not overly intuitive that they are related to each other
<yuriy> Jucato: yeah putting it all in one place is definitely needed
<Jucato> yuriy: I really admire your endurance and determination in this :)
 * Jucato just took a few peeks at adept's code and practically gave up in frustration :P
<Jucato> although what I would have probably wanted to do is start from scratch.. but didn't have enough APT-innards-knowledge...
<Jucato> jjesse_: ping?
<Jucato> jjesse_: unping... :)
<dasKreech> does iMCP allow that?
<dasKreech> Hmm google seems pretty Gnome heavy though they seem to prefer KDE stuff for SOC
<dasKreech> So just to check most people's biggest issue with Adept is tags?
<claydoh> tags, I ignore. I think the refresh speed  when searching, especially the search-as-you type can be awkward at times on my slower box
<claydoh> thats my biggest issue
<claydoh> having said that I haven't even installed synaptic, and I used to be a big huge fan of it
<claydoh> in kubuntuforums, the biggest thing I see is the error messges that are rather cryptic for the new users
<dasKreech> Example?
 * claydoh lools....
<dasKreech> laughs outrageously out loud ?
 * claydoh drools while he looks?
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3089993.0;topicseen
<claydoh> is a recent one, often seen, tho synaptic isn't really better on that one
<dasKreech> claydoh: What's the fix to that one?
<dasKreech> Hobbsee!!
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088656.0
<dasKreech> How's the brown?
<claydoh> is another
<claydoh> dasKreech: use apt is usually the answer
<claydoh> to see the better error message
<dasKreech> claydoh: Far as I know there is the dpkg --configure -a and dpkg -f install routines
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: brown?  what brown?
<dasKreech> COuld give them a button that does that
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Gnome?
<claydoh> but as I say, as a former synaptic fanboi, I now only use adept for my gui package management as the problems are so few
<dasKreech> claydoh: Well for that one I think that we need to find out why Adept crashes and stop it doing that
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/Screenshot.jpg - where's the brown?
 * dasKreech laughs at Hobbsee's URL
<Hobbsee> it's not my server :O)
<dasKreech> So why so blue?
<Hobbsee> i like the picture?
<dasKreech> How did you upload it that fast?
<Hobbsee> it's from a few days ago
<dasKreech> ah
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: dec 28, from the date there
<Hobbsee> you'll note some kde icons there though :)
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: This doesn't count
<dasKreech> that was from last year!
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: yes, and it's only just this year
<dasKreech> Old screenies don't pass muster here :)
<Hobbsee> it hasn't changed
<dasKreech> Lookie at KDE4 SVN stuff from this morning is out of date :)
<Hobbsee> do you like the glass panels?
<dasKreech> yes
<dasKreech> And the Crystal style Gnome foot
<Hobbsee> oh, i changed the icons.
<Hobbsee> it now has an ubuntu logo
 * dasKreech paints it blue and puts in gearheads
<dasKreech> You have that wanda fish thing?
<Hobbsee> for the moment
<dasKreech> What does it do?
<dasKreech> Been a while since I used Gnome
<Hobbsee> it's a fortune thing
<Hobbsee> What happened last night can happen again.
<Hobbsee> er, fortune cookie thing
<Hobbsee> it just sits there
<dasKreech> bah
<dasKreech> Oh right I need to poke Seli
<dasKreech> So maybe Jucato can help but I know people keep saying how Ubuntu is ahead of us. Is there a list anywhere of where Kubuntu outshines Ubuntu?
<dasKreech> and I guess I'm thinking a bit outside of We have KDE so that puts us ahead
<dasKreech> .o0(Though I'd still put that as item 0 on the list)
<nivek> Hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi nivek
<nivek> This is Scotty, btw.
<nivek> Just my new nick.
<nosrednaekim> dasKreech: i'm really not sure where they get that....
<dasKreech> nosrednaekim: Get?
<nosrednaekim> that ubuntu is "better"
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: use it for a while.  you'll see
<nosrednaekim> I have.... and it annoys me
<nosrednaekim> but then again.. i've been using KDE for 5 years.
<nosrednaekim> so GNOME naturally annoys me
<claydoh> same here, tho its been 6 or so
<claydoh> gnome is not for me, nothing personal
<claydoh> so I can't say what is better or worse
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu is not as polished, but I'd rather have configurability than polish
<dasKreech> That's the first time I've ever visualized a inverse polish/config chart
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: as the inside spy. What would you say Kubuntu has a step above Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: hmmm.  i still prefer the way konversation handles things.
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: and kde has an rss feed reader that doesn't suck.
<Hobbsee> the way that it splits menus is nice
<dasKreech> lifera is bad?
<dasKreech> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/12/30/flipping-the-linux-switch-kde-the-k-desktop-environment/
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: it doen'st seem to handle delete properly
<dasKreech> eh?
<dasKreech> how can you mess up delete?
<dasKreech> remove the article but keep  the header?
<Hobbsee> delete, then redownload all the feesd at the next update interval
<dasKreech> or delete the header and keep the article? >_<
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: When you say feeds what you mean is all the data from one feed?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<dasKreech> That sucks
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: but outside of particular apps
<nixternal> Hobbsee: do you have your stick handy? I think someone needs to get poked, seriously poked
 * Hobbsee offers nixternal the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™
<nixternal> thank you!
<nixternal> can jjesse have one too? then him and I can poke the hell out of this dude
<dasKreech> Do you have that scripted?
<dasKreech> nixternal: Which?
<nixternal> jjesse: maybe I should link him to http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4216011961522818645
<nixternal> flaccid
<dasKreech> what's he stirring up now?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: in #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> ?
<jjesse> nixternal haven't seen that
<jjesse> in ubuntu-doc
<jjesse> Hobbsee have you delt a lot wifh flaccid?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: somewhat, yes.
<jjesse> can i borrow the longpointystick of doom and whack him?
<Hobbsee> go for it
<Hobbsee> can i have a copy of the chatlog?
<jjesse> nixternal: can you send a copy to Hobbsee
<nixternal> there, I linked him to the "Poisonous People" video by Google :p
<nivek> I could but there would be like a minute missing from when I logged out.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: the chat log will be up shortly with the rest of the IRC logs :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> OK, he really has me f'n pissed
<nixternal> he don't listen
<nixternal> jjesse: let him do all of that work, and then we will tell him "sorry, you suck!"
<nixternal> well, maybe a bit nicer
<nixternal> s/suck/stink :p
<nivek> Nixternal: Sorry to be so ignorant, but what exactly is he trying to argue? I understand the bit about restarting X, but what's this about a handbook?
<nixternal> nivek: he wants to go back to the 1980s and offer a handbook for user documentation
<jjesse> currently the help in kubuntu docs and also ubuntu-docs are no longer organized by a table of contents ,ubt topic based
<nixternal> where is mpt when you really need him?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: the guy's on crack, anyway.
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nivek> Ohhh, okay. That makes sense.
<nixternal> I can tell
<nivek> I mean, not what he's arguing.
<nivek> Just what you're arguing about.
<nixternal> oh shoot, I know who he is now
<nixternal> /abk
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> jjesse quit
<nixternal> hahahahahahahaha
<jjesse> wrong button
<nixternal> lol, sure
<jjesse>  /me gets ready for bed
<nixternal> jeesh, 10pm already
<nixternal> Hobbsee: look...
<nixternal> 22:16:43 [   flaccid] hmm, i could take over the ubuntu doc preferred resource all by myself.
<jjesse> [23:16] flaccid: hmm, i could take over the ubuntu doc preferred resource all by myself.
<nixternal> hahahahahahahah
<jjesse> lol
<nixternal> jinx!
<nixternal> what the heck are the odds on that one happeneing ever again
<Hobbsee> heh
<jjesse> very slim
<jjesse> pointy stick of doom time :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> robotgeek: I had to leave that conversation
<jjesse> me too, good night :)
<nixternal> k'nite jjesse
<robotgeek> nixternal: :) . have a nice new years!
<nixternal> you do the same
<yuriy> holy crap i just actually figured out how to use adept manager
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> surely not!
<yuriy> you can right click on the filter list and add more quick filters
<yuriy> though this may be a bug even
<dasKreech> yuriy: It's awesome aint it?
<yuriy> but it lets you do OR searches
<yuriy> i don't see any other advantage
<yuriy> dasKreech: very powerful, but very unintuitive
<nivek> Alright, I'm gonna head to bed... Night all.
<yuriy> i would have never thought to right click had i not been wondering what the qpopupmenu is doing in the source
<dasKreech> Ha ha
<dasKreech> So in the docs we just put read the source .. it'll come to you
<yuriy> and even once i right clicked i went "wtf?" and then i clicked add quick filter and again went "wtf?"
<yuriy> ooh easy tag filter
<yuriy> why don't we just use that ^_^
<dasKreech> ha ha :)
<yuriy> now I need to think some more about how to set this up
<yuriy> though I am really tempted to just use the easy tag filter, and add and/or functionality to the search field
<yuriy> ...why would one search by maintainer?
<dasKreech> Dunn
<dasKreech> Never figured that out
<dasKreech> Used it like once
<Hobbsee> has that adept dist-upgrade bug *still* not been fixed?
<dasKreech> Guess not
<dasKreech> nixternal: awake?
<Jucato> yuriy: there is a wishlist for adept asking for OR'ed search capabilities
<Jucato> oops... forgot.. shuts up :)
<nixternal> yo yo dasKreech
<nixternal> damn, 1:30 almost
<dasKreech> :-)
 * Jucato sprinkles sleeping powder on nixternal
<nixternal> been trying to figure out css hacks with ie7
<nixternal> with ie in general
<dasKreech> I need advice on flying
<nixternal> I must say, ie makes web development a royal pain in the ass
<nixternal> on flying?
<dasKreech> Yeah
<nixternal> dude, I hate flying, so my advice is get hammered before boarding
<dasKreech> how do you get cheap internal flights in teh US ?
<nixternal> I use ...
<nixternal> orbitz I think
<Jucato> oh... don't you just jump of the ground, defy gravity, and remember to lean to the correct direction you want to turn to?
<nixternal> heh
<dasKreech> and do tickets get more expensive if you don't hav a return route?
<nixternal> I believe so
<nixternal> you planning a terrorist attack?
<dasKreech> no
<Jucato> pfft
<Jucato> boring!
<nixternal> no return routes in the US == red flags
<dasKreech> but I'm going to SJC then PVD then JAX
<Jucato> O.o
<dasKreech> I'm not returning along that route
<dasKreech> Since I'm leaving the country after that
<nixternal> take a plane to mexico and then hop the border...much easier and a hell of a lot cheaper
<dasKreech> and walk to Rhode Island?
<nixternal> if you get busted, they just deport ya, if it is your first time of course :p
<nixternal> hitch hike man
<nixternal> why would you want to go to RI?
<nixternal> you can spit across that state
<dasKreech> Tes but I have a friend who lives there
<dasKreech> well near there
<dasKreech> and I'm told it's cheaper to fly there than her state
<nixternal> honestly, it may be cheaper to purchase open-ended round trip tickets..don't know though
<nixternal> what is SJC, PVD, and JAX?
<dasKreech> 1400 dollars
<nixternal> jesus
<dasKreech> airports
<nixternal> but where?
<nixternal> I only know ORD, MDW, and LAX
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I never pay attention to those damn letters anyways
<dasKreech> calif Somewhere in Rhode island (I just chose one) and Florida
<dasKreech> I need someone who can play with flight plans
<dasKreech> there are three airports in Calif and I think 4 in the RI/Con area
<dasKreech> I need a fairly comprehensive site that will find cheap flights
<nixternal> ahh, JAX is jacksonville
<dasKreech> Why can't they have one that does states instead of airports
<dasKreech> Yes
<dasKreech> ALmost none of them do jamAica ;-P
<nixternal> RI you can fly into Boston as well
<dasKreech> and one that I checked does do Jamaica but doesn't do the US
<nixternal> don't know which would be closer
<dasKreech> Well I'm trying to get to Connecticut
<nixternal> you joining the WWE?
<nixternal> hehe
<dasKreech> She said that if it was cheaper she could pick me up in RI
<dasKreech> I hope they don;t have to pay for their own flights
<dasKreech> That would suck
<dasKreech> ah good lord this is stupidly complicated
<nixternal> ok, so you want to fly from jamaica to as close to connecticut as possible?
<nixternal> I will help ya, but I need to make sense of this first
<dasKreech> no
<dasKreech> I want to fly from Jamaica to the KDE party
<nixternal> oh
<dasKreech> That's outlined on the KDE site
<nixternal> so you want to fly to Oakland/San Fran
<dasKreech> Which I think I can get since it's one airport to 3
<dasKreech> so that's a small combination
<nixternal> Jamaica -> KDE for leg
<nixternal> s/for/first
<dasKreech> then on the 19th I want to fly from there to Conneticut
<dasKreech> right
<nixternal> Jamaica -> KDE -> 19th Connecticut
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> what day do you want to leave for KDE?
<dasKreech> then on the 21 from there to JAX
<nixternal> why 2 days in conn?
<dasKreech> then back to JA on 25
<Jucato> dasKreech: you're going to the party?
<Jucato> wow
<dasKreech> Jucato: yes
 * Jucato books a flight ASAP
<dasKreech> 16
<Jucato> pfft.. I don't think I can come up with "show money" that soon :D
<dasKreech> That's when Google has the room booked for me
<nixternal> dasKreech: flying out of negril?
<dasKreech> nixternal: KIN
<nixternal> otherside
<dasKreech> nixternal: 2 days in con cause I'm just going to see her and have her show me around
<Jucato> dasKreech, yuriy: just in case you'd be interested: http://debtags.alioth.debian.org/paper-debtags.html
<dasKreech> She just got a newspaper to run so she's kinda busy on non weekends
<nixternal> well shiznit, orbitz doesn't support flights from jamaica
<nixternal> retarded
<dasKreech> So I did them seperate at first and the Google trip is like 173 dollars and the RI one is about 95 dollars
<dasKreech> put them as one trip
<dasKreech> 880 dollars
<dasKreech> put them as seperate trips with no return flight
<dasKreech> 1443 dollars
<nixternal> dasKreech: for something like this, you would want to deal with a travel agent honestly..it will be much cheaper
<dasKreech> I'm guessing
<dasKreech> I need to find one pretty quick
<nixternal> Cali -> Conn == $182
<nixternal> US Scare
<nixternal> I mean Air :p
<dasKreech> I hope they don't charge like a % of the flight
<dasKreech> Ha ha
<dasKreech> nixternal: what about to RI airport?
<nixternal> $206
<nixternal> no RI airport
<nixternal> that would go into Hartford Conn
<dasKreech> that purportdly  cuts the cost since no one likes Cows .. or Family Guy
<dasKreech> nixternal: No that' final Dest. She would drive over there and pick me up
<nixternal> bah
<dasKreech> don't need to fly into Conn if I can get a cheap flight to RI
<nixternal> I hit the wrong state, found RI
<nixternal> same price actually
<dasKreech> Damn
<nixternal> $206 w/ tax
<nixternal> $99 from Rhode Island to JAX
<nixternal> $124 w/ tax
<nixternal> $206 + $124 == $330
<dasKreech> Whats that last one?
<nixternal> from jax back to jamaica right? don't feel like scrolling up
<dasKreech> yes
<dasKreech> What are you adding to get the 330 ?
<nixternal> $282
<nixternal> $612 total
<nixternal> for KDE -> RI -> JAX -> KIN
<dasKreech> yeah sounds like about a 800 dollar trip
<dasKreech> that's 58,000 dollars :-(
<dasKreech> Wonder if I can steal that in 10 days
 * dasKreech laughs
<dasKreech> It's pretty funny that all the small flights and the small airports are so much more expensive
<nixternal> ooh, hold on
<nixternal> damn
<nixternal> why won't any of these sites go from jamaica to the us
<nixternal> ok, let me try this again
<dasKreech> I know it's strange
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> cuz I am doing 07 :p
<dasKreech> http://www.spiritair.com/welcome.aspx?pg=salesinformation&number=473
<nixternal> $588 from KDE -> RI -> JAX -> KIN
<nixternal> groovy, multi-destination setup with orbitz
<dasKreech> Ah Buggers don't even fly to calif
<dasKreech> nixternal: ha ha
<dasKreech> nixternal: what's the price diff in KDE -> Conn ?
<nixternal> hartford?
<dasKreech> I guess
<dasKreech> it seems to come out cheap
<nixternal> $587
<nixternal> $1 cheaper :)
<dasKreech> Sweet and I save 4 hours driving!
<nixternal> Hartford to Providence is like 2 hours max :)
<dasKreech> More time to eat whatever the hell Conneticut is famous for
<nixternal> takes me 4 hours to go from NYC to Boston driving
<dasKreech> That' providential!
<nixternal> and I pass both Hartford and Providence on the way there
<dasKreech> I'm going Hartford to Waterbury
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> like I know where that is :)
<dasKreech> like *I* know where that is
<nixternal> haha
<dasKreech> This is the first time I'm going to be flying by the seat of my pants
<dasKreech> No relatives or any idea what I'm to do when I get off the plane
<dasKreech> Sure hope I have money for a cab to the Hotel :)
<dasKreech> nixternal: which KDE is it?
<dasKreech> SJC or SFO ?
<jussi01> 3am?? you guys love me that much? :)
<dasKreech> :)
<jussi01> meaningless Jucato hilight
<nixternal> sfo
<nixternal> let me check san jose really quick
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> $530 out of san jose
<nixternal> can we go lower???!?? :)
<dasKreech> Booooo
<dasKreech> Expedia gives me 663
<dasKreech> Though I do have a 1 hour stop in Chicago
<dasKreech> Hmm
<dasKreech> Expedia is a strange site
<nixternal> $807 for the entire trip via www.aa.com (american airlines)
<nixternal> that would be round trip for ya :)
<dasKreech> I can see all of them together with a price or them by legs with no price but a time
<nixternal> through aa.com doing multi-destination, you get to see the entire thing
<dasKreech> ok
<nixternal> KIN -> KDE -> CONN -> JAX -> KIN == $807
<nixternal> if you find cheaper, I will be amazed, especially considering how short notice this is
<dasKreech> Probably going to spend some time on the phone tomorrow tearing this up to see what makes the most sense
<nixternal> actually one of those makes a 3 hour layover 15 minutes from the house :)
<dasKreech> nixternal: Yeah I just discussed the Conn trip Thursday and decided I'd do it last night
<dasKreech> Your house?
<nixternal> I live 15 minutes from O'Hare
<dasKreech> Ok
<dasKreech> Well I can probably get a 70 dollar round trip ticket from Spirit
<dasKreech> I'll see if I can use that with AA as a connector internally
<nixternal> ahhh
<dasKreech>  nixternal: which leg?
<nixternal> from KDE -> CONN
<Jucato> oh yay I learned a few more apt facts today! :)
<dasKreech> I have to book that Ticket tomorrow though
<dasKreech> nixternal: Busy Saturday?
<Jucato> libapt-front is superceded by libept... so that's the difference between the two...
<nixternal> this saturday? don't know yet
<Jucato> the other fact is that mornfall is/was the lead dev for both :D
<nixternal> I think I might be, but I can't be 100% sure just yet, why what's up?
<dasKreech> nixternal: No the 19th is a saturday
<dasKreech> that's when I'd pass near you
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> that would be the CONN -> JAX trip
<nixternal> so the 21st
<dasKreech> You better have chicago franks ready!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I don't even know what they have in o'hare
<dasKreech> Crap that suggests work
<nixternal> there should be a hotdog stand near by though
<imbrandon> cant hit chi without getting pizza pie
 * imbrandon goes back to sleep
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> happy new year imbrandon!
<Jucato> and belated happy b-day
<imbrandon> Jucato: thanks :)
<imbrandon> ugh i got to go back to work today ; and 'm on the wrong sleep schedule
 * imbrandon is soo tired
 * jussi01 is at work...
<Jucato> sleeeep :)
<jussi01> and almost asleep..
 * Jucato is never @ work
<imbrandon> Jucato: cant got to get in the shower and shave soon etc etc etc for work
<imbrandon> :)
<Jucato> ooh shave... good idea :)
<imbrandon> + load up my usb disk with music :)
 * Jucato needs one too
<Jucato> heh careful shaving while sleepy/drowsy :D
<imbrandon> :)
<dasKreech> :-)
 * dasKreech can hang out at  nixternal's work place
 * nixternal don't work
<nixternal> so you can hang out in my cardboard box
 * Jucato read that as cupboard...
<nixternal> or there :p
<Jucato> haha
<dasKreech> http://www.linkognito.com/b.php?b=625
<dasKreech> Yay!
<dasKreech> You school?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> i do some contract/intern jobs every now and then
<dasKreech> So you'd be at school?
<nixternal> but I am getting ready to hit the job market hard
<nixternal> that would be a monday, and there is a chance, but I would ditch for you :)
<Jucato> good luck nixternal!!
<nixternal> ya, I need it
<Jucato> hopefully this year I hit the school market with a bang!
<nixternal> ooh ya, that will be awesome
<nixternal> gonna keep your ass busy
<imbrandon> nixternal: just bring your arse to KC, we need peeps at VML
<nixternal> dasKreech: that is my wallpaper in that picture
<imbrandon> :)
<dasKreech> nixternal: which picture?
<nixternal> on that link
<nixternal> imbrandon: can I telecommute? :)
<imbrandon> you can loaf arround my house for a few months looking for a job :)
<imbrandon> nixternal: only a few days a week
<dasKreech> nixternal: the black :-P
<imbrandon> not 100%
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I was interested in manchicken's proposal, however it is for perl,and I honestly do not even know where to begn with perl
<imbrandon> perl is ok
<nixternal> dasKreech: never mind what I was talking about, I opened that link up in konqi and flash is broke, so it showed my wallpaper for some reason
<dasKreech> Ha ha ha
<nixternal> dude that is cool as hell
<dasKreech> Jucato
<dasKreech> How cold is hell purported to be?
<Jucato> rumor is, about 5C colder than /dev/null
<nixternal> dunno, but it is -14F in chicago right now
<nixternal> -24C right now
<nixternal> jeesh, that is to cold
 * dasKreech totally rethinks stopping
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> we are supposed to get up to 50F this weekend though, which is totally odd
<nixternal> so tomorrow, I will be out snowmobiling in our 11 inches of snow
<nixternal> stupid weatherman said we would get a dusting today
<nixternal> we got 6 more inches on top the 5 we go last night
<nixternal> anywho, I am gonna crash
<nixternal> gotta go take a match placement exam tomorrow
<nixternal> yuck
<nixternal> g'nite all
<Jucato> k'night nixternal!
<nixternal> oh ya, k'nite
<nixternal> heh
<dasKreech> night
<dasKreech> thanks man
<dasKreech> I'll try and work in that stopover
<Tonio_> hi there and happy new year !
<Jucato> happy new ear Tonio_!!!
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: I hope you had great time on 31 evening !
<Jucato> yeah. I got drunk! :)
<Jucato> went home at 5am.. and still managed to get up and sing solo at church at 8am :P
 * Jucato was proud of himself :P
<Tonio_> haha
<Jucato> oh.. and I didn't throw up too! :D
<Tonio_> I wasn't drunk, that can't seem to happen anymore, whatever I drink ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Tonio_> but I went to sleep at 8 am.... pretty hard
<Jucato> hehe :)
<hads> 5pm :)
<Jucato> unfortunately.. after I got home from church... I slept through *almost* the whole day
<mornfall> Good day, lads and ladies.
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi, please ping me when you are around. We probably need to talk. : - ).
<Jucato> woot :)
<Jucato> yuriy: or you can also start lurking in #kde-devel where he's in most of the time :D
<Jucato> mornfall, yuriy: I wish  you guys the best of luck with Adept. if ever Ubuntu doesn't move over to PackageKit, Kubuntu will really be needing a Qt4/KDE4 GUI package manager. :D
<_StefanS_> hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: long time no see :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and that goes for me too ..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey you !
<Jucato> _StefanS_!!! happy new year!!
<_StefanS_> Jucato: Happy new year to you aswell :) - do you still have all your fingers and stuff after the fireworks ?
<Jucato> yep. I'm just missing my head :)
<_StefanS_> haha.. then its all normal I guess :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: happy new year to you also :) - do you have any nice things happening?
<Jucato> yep. very nomral :)
<Jucato> normal*
<_StefanS_> Jucato: normal for you ... yes. :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: saw your blog on new year and things.. you really messed around with krita I guess :)
<Jucato> unfortunately it was all inkscape :)
<_StefanS_> ah ok..
<Jucato> Karbon14 is barely usable
<Jucato> (SVG ftw! heheh)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nice things happening, yes of course ;)
<_StefanS_> inkscape is pretty cool..
<Jucato> but yeah, I really messed around/up :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oncerning kubuntu, well I have a few days to work on it, so I hope to do nice things...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: a few days from now?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: because I might be able to help out there aswell.. I just need to know the state of things
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I got a little sidetracked due to regular life :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: btw, I bought some new hardware, just to let you know
<_StefanS_> Jucato: hehe
<Jucato> rawr! :P
<_StefanS_> Jucato: this time a nice Aopen Minipc.. it really is quite alot like a macmini, only not borked with apple efi :)
<Jucato> lol
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I still have some ddr2 so-dimm memory lying around (4x1gb sticks)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep from now, as I didn't went on my contrib days for a moment now, I have a few to take grouped
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: this whole kde4 and kde3 business just got me confused really, but we're going to have both desktops, right ? if so we should stabiliize kde3 even further
<Tonio_> I think so, at least that's what I wanna do
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know there's some issues with kdmtheme atleast, but I havent looked much into the lp bugs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah...
<_StefanS_> Hmm I think we could make the default theme for hardy less glassy. Its starting to get too much I think
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have a couple of bugs on the kde desktop to fix today
<_StefanS_> QtCurve would be a better choice, and since marts TastyMenu is already present, why not take his deco/style aswell.
 * Jucato notes that kdmtheme is already integrated into kdm in kde4...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep, I know
<Jucato> present? packaged, but not installed by default
<_StefanS_> Jucato: one less thingy to worry about
<_StefanS_> Ju
<_StefanS_> cato: packaged, yep.
<Jucato> cato
<Jucato> :)
 * _StefanS_ is currently installing debian etch..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lets take a few days (?) and check up on the bugs then, and lets coord some fixing thereafter
<Jucato> O.O
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you agree, or just left ?:)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oups sorry, I agree :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what was the point of the /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings file in kdmtheme again ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and 30..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: get kdm config done dynamically
<Tonio_> 20 is the kubuntu config and 30 the users specific
<Lure> Tonio_, _StefanS_, Jucato: happy new year to you and your families!
<Tonio_> hey Lure, same for you, I hope the best for you !
<Tonio_> and family of course
<Lure> Tonio_: long time no see - how are you?
<Lure> how is french parlament job doing?
<_StefanS_> Lure: same to you :)
<Tonio_> Lure: very well, indeed I got a crazy time at work and absolutly no time to connect here :/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seems like the latest 1.2.2 of kdmtheme removed the patched that we worked to create for those files..  I will reintroduce them and have it resubmittet
<Lure> Riddell: we really need ShipIT decision for hardy: Binner already spreads unconfirmed info: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, it completely ignores the /etc/kdm.d layout as it is now.
<Riddell> Lure: we decided on kde 4
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats kde4 coupled with kde3 software where a counterpart is missing from kde4, right?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> right.
<_StefanS_> sounds good then
<_StefanS_> are we doing the kde4 + kde3 coupling now ?
<_StefanS_> through http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu i mean
<Riddell> _StefanS_: people can install whatever they want
<Riddell> but the kde 4 hardy CDs are blocked on seed changes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I hope kde4 is not going to be compiled with full debug for those releases.. it seems to slow it down _alot_
<_StefanS_> but ofcourse its official released by then from kde e.v., so I guess debug is not needed anyways
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure we strip debug symbols
<_StefanS_> cool.
<_StefanS_> alot more positive then :)
<mornfall> Debug symbols are exactly the  part that causes no slowdown.
<Lure> Riddell: is it possible to get upfront SRU exception for hardy for kde 4.0.x releases - that I think would be good
<Lure> Riddell: what about CD size (kde4 + kde3lib + some kde3apps)?
<Lure> Riddell: is winfoss gone?
<Lure> mornfall: ++ ;-)
<mornfall> When is the release, anyway?
<Lure> mornfall: kde 4.0? tagging on 4th, release on 12th afair
<mornfall> Kubuntu whatever-is-next, I mean.
<mornfall> Probably the one that wants Adept for KDE4.
<Lure> mornfall: 3rd week of april
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> Feature freeze?
<mornfall> Or just gimme the plan link...
<Lure> Feb 14: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<mornfall> Could do.
<mornfall> Although not sure about the Installer/Updater fate.
<Riddell> Lure: no idea about CD size since there's no CDs yet to judge, I don't expect it'll have winfoss yet
<Hobbsee> greets
<mornfall> Good day to you, Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> mornfall!
<mornfall> Indeed.
<Lure> Riddell: we can always drop OOo ;-)
<Hobbsee> hurrah!
<mhb> good afternoon
<Hobbsee> heya mhb
<mhb> whats cooking?
<Hobbsee> painful bosses.
<mhb> ouch
<mornfall> Cooking, cooking. Lunch! I will be back.
<mornfall> (In 2 hours or so, sooner if things go well.)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<mhb> hey mornfall, long time no see
<mhb> hi Tm_T
<CheGuevara> ping Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: pong
<CheGuevara> a couple more debdiffs are ready
<CheGuevara> bug 174252
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174252 in libungif4 "transition to libgif" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174252
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: I also remember you were asking something about intel drm/drivers?
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: yeah, if you were using the latest drm
<Hobbsee> apparently you need the latest drm and the latest git, and they want to know if it works any better with those
<Hobbsee> (under exa mode)
<CheGuevara> yeah i am thinking of building mm
<CheGuevara> which includes the  drm
<CheGuevara> as in (mm kernel)
<Hobbsee> what's the mm kernel?
<CheGuevara> andrew morton's kernel
<CheGuevara> its where most new features/bugs go before they are merged main line
<CheGuevara> a bleeding edge testing kernel basically
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Lure> Riddell: what is the decision in regards to KDEHOME? use ~/.kde4 for all apps in kde4 session (including kde3) or will kde3 apps use ~/.kde? or will we use ~/.kde for all?
<fdoving> it would be nice to have the bookmarks and wallets from kde3 in kde4 too.
<sebastian^> good morning folks and happy new year for the 423589723598nd time :)
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: basically yeah it needs testing, i am pretty sure it'll help though, they will need to be merged to our kernel or else xaa made default again
<CheGuevara> current exa performance is terrible
<buz> Lure: at least for me, i can't even launch kde4 in the same $HOME as kde3 lives
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: true that.
<buz> it just crashes at some point
<buz> using a newly created user works fine
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: test it out then.  that'd be good :)
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: i'll try between libgif and merging new kde 4 from debian :P
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: do the new kernel, and merge as you test hte kernel :)
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: there are some things that don't require source changes from libgif, just a rebuild i guess, what do you want me to do with those,just post a list?
<yuriy> ping mornfall
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: er, probably create debdiffs for them too.  but give us a list to start with
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee, CheGuevara, yuriy, hapy new year !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just fixed opensync-plugin-kdepim against latest kdepim package
<yuriy> happy new year Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
<Jucato> [19:52] <mornfall> Cooking, cooking. Lunch! I will be back. [19:52] <mornfall> (In 2 hours or so, sooner if things go well.)
<Jucato> yuriy: ^^^ about an hour ago :)
<yuriy> yeah, i noticed
<Tonio_> Riddell: now fixing kitchensync, which misses kontact entry
<Jucato> yuriy: seems like he's also doing an adept port to kde4, but starting from scratch I think...
<Jucato> yuriy: http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept3-dev3.png
 * Jucato is gone...
<Jucato> laters :)
<yuriy> Jucato: i was thinking maybe a "here's my darcs branch where i ported it already a while ago..."
<Jucato> well, just wait for him :)
<CheGuevara> Tonio_: hey and happy new year
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: meh, thats the most boring job ever lol
<CheGuevara> w00t kdelibs5-dev_3.98.0~svn753247-1ubuntu1 built
<CheGuevara> hmm is it me or kde 4 doesn't auto mount cd roms
<Tonio_> am I the only one who is still trying to give some love to kde3.5 ? :)
<fdoving> yes.
<CheGuevara> yes
<CheGuevara> we all love shiny things
<CheGuevara> lol
<Tonio_> well I see lots of problems with 3.5, and btw 4.0 will not be usable when hardy is out
<Tonio_> I really think we shouldn't forgive about 3.5 for hardy
<Tonio_> s/forgive/forget
 * Tonio_ is still drunk a bit
<mornfall> Now, lunch is done, let me eat it and I am all yours.
<CheGuevara> its usable for me right now :)
 * yuriy still keeps thinking we have until June
<CheGuevara> but yeah Tonio_ you have a point of course
<CheGuevara> but since i stoped using 3.5.x myself its hard to find motivation to work on it :P
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: well you certainly use a lot of 3.5 applications right ?
<Tonio_> kde4 is atm only a base of desktop, with very few apps
<Tonio_> what about kdepim, kitchensync, knetworkmanager, guidance etc... ?
<CheGuevara> Tonio_: knetworkmanager and konversation are the only ones i use
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: no k3b ? ;)
<CheGuevara> Tonio_: yeah i guess i would if i had to, last time i burnt a cd was a long time ago though lol
<CheGuevara> knetworkmanager especially pissess me off, solid has a backend for nm
<CheGuevara> but there's no frontend to use it
<Tonio_> no frontend ? I don't get you there
<CheGuevara> Tonio_: i mean a qt4/kde4 frontend
<Tonio_> ah yeah
<CheGuevara> or may be a plasmoid would be a better termin :P
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: well most kde3 apps will be ported to kde4 but only once kde4 is released, that's why I don't consider kde4 a priority before 4.1
<Tonio_> not a priority on the distro side at least
<Tonio_> we can't provide kde4 by default before it has apps to use with
<CheGuevara> Tonio_: i get you, but then since its gonna be now shipped on official cds it also needs love
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: but not all love ;) kde3 also needs to be loved really, and especially since that's the desktop 90% of kubuntu hardy's users will use
<CheGuevara> Tonio_: what makes you think that?
<CheGuevara> the numbers that is
<Tonio_> Riddell: trying to fix the localisation issue with guidance power manager as we previously discussed
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: what makes me think of that ? kde4 development status
<Tonio_> CheGuevara: the fact it has no koffice, no kdepim released yet and so on
<CheGuevara> hmm i doubt the 90% number
<CheGuevara> people tend to want the newest thing there
<yuriy> so, what's up, mornfall ?
<yuriy> is that a screenshot? http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept3-dev3.png
<mornfall> yuriy: Indeed.
<yuriy> mornfall: very nice. way ahead of me...
<mornfall> yuriy: Unfortunately, nontrivial amount of mechanics is missing yet.
<yuriy> mornfall: well my branch is basically a direct port of adept 2 so the mechanics are there but it's not pretty
<yuriy> mornfall: is that list model/view already?
<mornfall> yuriy: Yes.
<mornfall> Well, there is basically a Delegate that works with a QStandardModel.
<yuriy> mmhmm
<mornfall> Plus some auxiliarry classes to make QListView work this way.
<mornfall> +spelling
<yuriy> so the question is what now?
<mornfall> Right.
<yuriy> i don't think there's anything too useful in mine
<yuriy> how long have you been working on this?
<mornfall> Tue Dec 25 11:43:00 CET 2007  me@mornfall.net
<mornfall>   * very basic project bootstrap
<mornfall> Says darcs.
<yuriy> is the code available somewhere?
<mornfall> yuriy: The refactored libept is available at http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/ept-work
<mornfall> yuriy: I'll put adept alongside in a bit.
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: do you think you can speed up the kde4 packages in the queue or are you the wrong person :P
<CheGuevara> (just don't poke me plz)
<CheGuevara> *new queue
<mornfall> yuriy: http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: wrong person.  they'd get dumped i nmain, and i'd prefer not to review stuff that bibg
<mornfall> yuriy: When you have both, symlink ept-work/ept and ept-work/wibble underneath adept-3
<yuriy> mornfall: so you are starting from scratch?
<mornfall> yuriy: And configure adept-3 with -DINTERNAL_WIBBLE=ON -DINTERNAL_EPT=ON
<mornfall> yuriy: Then run make check
<mornfall> yuriy: To see if it compiles.
<mornfall> yuriy: Configured with cmake.
<mornfall> yuriy: Scratch in a way, yes.
<mornfall> yuriy: Learning from experience and taking the "good" chunks of code.
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: no they are extragear packages
<CheGuevara> that'll stay in universe
<yuriy> mornfall: i see
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: by a LP bug, they'll get bumped to main
<CheGuevara> don't see why we'd want extragear packages in main, but ok, just asking :)
<jpatrick> some of my packages almost ended up in main because of it :)
<yuriy> mornfall: all i've done is taken the code that's in gutsy and made it compile and run with kde4/qt4 with kde3support/qt3support. i doubt there's anything useful there for you, but have a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~yuriy-kozlov/adept/adept-qt4
<CheGuevara> lol jpatrick
<yuriy> mornfall: note that this was just something i tried on a whim and still don't really know the code base and have never used cmake before
<Lure> Riddell: since there is no powermanager in kde4, should we revive qt4 port of guidance-power-manager?
<_StefanS_> Lure: cant we make somethine based on the battery monitor already present?
<_StefanS_> something
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: all packages have to pass thought Main Inclusion to be in main
<CheGuevara> yeah i know that
<CheGuevara> but i am saying why would we want them in main anyway?
<jpatrick> later
<CheGuevara> well except for ktorrent may be
<mornfall> Let me install bzr.
<Lure> _StefanS_: I am just hacking on plasma battery monitor, but this is not the place to put policies, just presentation
<_StefanS_> Lure: mkay
<Lure> _StefanS_: we need something in Solid in future
<_StefanS_> yep
<Lure> and configuration for it
<_StefanS_> hopefully all the backlight issues will go away also :D
<_StefanS_> btw, works fine in hardy now on kde3
<_StefanS_> using guidance
<Lure> _StefanS_: but you are right - it may be more wise to work upstream on 4.1 solution and potentially back-port if ready
<yuriy> mornfall: so you decided to forgo the advanced filters and have just the single search field?
<yuriy> i was thinking something in between
<_StefanS_> Lure: definitely needed by alot of users, thats for sure
<mornfall> yuriy: Not really, they are going back when I get around to that.
<yuriy> mornfall: are you going along with https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability or do you have a new plan?
<yuriy> (also, are the rest of the pictures from that page still somewhere?)
<mornfall> Somewhere probably yes.
<mornfall> Basically, yes, I am heeding those observations.
 * yuriy -> off to work to sit around and learn darcs
<mornfall> : - )
<Tonio_> mornfall: ping ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> mornfall: I was wondering how to get <string> messages extracted with xgettext
<Tonio_> mornfall: I'm trying to get a nice guidance.pot file but .ui files are not parsed correctly
<Tonio_> mornfall: so in case you might know about that.... :)
<_StefanS_> bbl
 * Jucato is happy to see mornfall and yuriy hacking their heads together on Adept :P
<mornfall> Kšá : - P.
<imbrandon> mornfall! happy new year
<mornfall> Thanks.
<imbrandon> :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: Good question...
<Jucato> oh right... I haven't greeted you yet. happy new year mornfall :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: Wasn't there a tool for that?
<mornfall> Same to everyone (wrt. new year).
<Tonio_> mornfall: xgettext with some good options I suspect
<Tonio_> mornfall: I seem to get xgettext reading the file, since I'm getting warnings, but nothing related to .ui files in the .pot
<Tonio_> weird
<imbrandon> wow , adept3 is looking nice
<bddebian> Heya
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Jucato> hi bddebian! happy new year!
<Tonio_> imbrandon: url please ?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: about adept ;)
<Jucato> mornfall: are you also going to rename the classes and filenames to become more.. um.. descriptive? :)
<imbrandon> Tonio_: http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3
 * Jucato still can't get over class TestApp and class Application :D
<mornfall> Tonio_: If you are looking for screenshot, then http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept3-dev3.png
<bddebian> Jucato: Hi, Happy New Year to you! :)
<mornfall> Jucato: Ooops : - ).
<imbrandon> ahh yes i was cutoff thanks mornfall
<mornfall> imbrandon: That's a darcs repo, though : - ).
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> still c++ or python ?
 * imbrandon has been qt4 python hacking lately
 * Jucato prays C++...
<imbrandon> Jucato: why? heh
<mornfall> Definitely C++.
<Jucato> heh j/k. just trying to provoke mhb this time :)
<imbrandon> mornfall: cool
<mornfall> I am not touching Python with a 10-foot pole.
<mornfall> ; - ).
<imbrandon> lol heh
<imbrandon> python isnt too bad, i used to think the same thing untill about 2 weeks ago
<imbrandon> and i've been tinkering with it
<Jucato> it's not bad at all... just not my type :)
<Jucato> or rather, I picked the wrong book to start with :P
<imbrandon> its great for rapid development
<mornfall> imbrandon: I have thought python isn't too bad before I got to tinker with it.
<imbrandon> hehe
<mornfall> But to everyone what is theirs.
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> Python will always have a place... in *buntu :)
<imbrandon> yup yup, C++ isnt bad at all either, if i use a compiled lang C++ is the way to go imho
<imbrandon> then c# next , then python
<imbrandon> :)
<mornfall> Hm. My throne is shared by C++ and Haskell.
<Jucato> hm... my throne is in the bathroom...
<Jucato> oops. wrong throne...
<imbrandon> heh i dont think i have even ever looked at haskel
<imbrandon> Haskell*
<mornfall> When have to choose a dynamically typed, then ruby.
<mornfall> +language.
<Jucato> ah! the beautiful proliferation and diversity of programming languages :)
<imbrandon> heh
<Jucato> undefined reference to operator+()
 * Jucato hides
<mornfall> Anyone willing to test-compile adept-3?
<imbrandon> mornfall: sure as long as i dont have to learn darcs
<imbrandon> tell me the commands to checkout or give me a tarbal heheh
<mornfall> You need to have it installed.
<mornfall> Make a clean directory, say
<mornfall> mkdir foo
<mornfall> cd foo
<mornfall> darcs get http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/ept-work/
<mornfall> darcs get http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3/
<mornfall> cd adept-3
<mornfall> ln -s ../ept-work/{wibble,ept} .
<mornfall> mkdir _build
<mornfall> cd _build
<mornfall> cmake .. -DINTERNAL_WIBBLE=ON -DINTERNAL_EPT=ON
<mornfall> You need: libtagcoll2-dev, libxapian-dev, kdelibs5-dev
<mornfall> At least.
<imbrandon> k
<mornfall> To also run it, you need apt-xapian-index, which is probably not in kubuntu though : - \.
<mornfall> Hmh.
<imbrandon> i think it is
<mornfall> Would be great.
<imbrandon> err maybe not
 * Jucato wibbles... er.. wobbles...
<Jucato> !find xapian
<ubotu> Found: libxapian-dev, libxapian15, xapian-doc, xapian-examples, xapian-tools (and 6 others)
<mornfall> It is plain python with small dependencies though.
<imbrandon> still checking out code, once i start the compile i'll poke you
<mornfall> So shouldn't be hard to get from debian. Maybe even out of the box.
<mornfall> Ok.
<imbrandon> yea if it compiles fine i'll grab it from debian
<imbrandon> ok installing deps now
<imbrandon> hrm i wonder how hard it would be to use libept in a python app
 * imbrandon thinks
<mornfall> It will probably fail to link with make, try make -C manager though.
<imbrandon> there is python-apt but suxors
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> umm no CMakeList.txt
<imbrandon> mornfall: ^^
<mornfall> Drat : - ).
<imbrandon> :)
<mornfall> imbrandon: Run darcs pull
<mornfall> And answer y to the questions.
<mornfall> Or run darcs pull -a
<mornfall> (Hm, KDE4 bits of cmake screw up shared library linking...)
<imbrandon> INCLUDE Could not find include file: KDE4Macros
<imbrandon> looks like i'm missing some more bits
<mornfall> Do you have kdelibs5-dev?
<imbrandon> yup
<ryanakca> mhb: ping, I'm back :)
<Vorian> morning :)
<ryanakca> morning Vorian
<imbrandon> heya Vorian
<mornfall> I have /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake
<imbrandon> mornfall: i'm on gutsy if that matters
<Vorian> how goes :)
<Vorian> the new upslash in kde4 is rockin'
<mornfall> FindKDE4 should add that directory to module find path...
<mornfall> imbrandon: I have seen that problem, but can't recall why or where.
<imbrandon> k, lemme dig a bit
<ryanakca> oooh, meeting today
<mornfall> imbrandon: Maybe you could paste entire cmake output.
<imbrandon> sure one sec
<imbrandon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/3200/
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> Lure: is that know problem that kitchensync kontact plugin crashes with kdepim enterprise branch ?
<Tonio_> Lure: kitchensync alone is working likea charm, just the kontact plugin crashes
<Tonio_> Lure: I also noticed it is disabled by default
<mornfall> imbrandon: For some reason, FindKDE4 is not running...
<imbrandon> bash: FindKDE4: command not found
<imbrandon> hehe
<Lure> Tonio_: never tried kitchensync in kontact
<Lure> enterprise branch has different plugin interface, so it may need change
<Lure> basket required change to .desktop file only
<Tonio_> Lure: svn please ?
<Tonio_> Lure: hum so basket package could be a good example ?
<Tonio_> lemme test
<Tonio_> Lure: well the plugin is seen but I get a segfault when loading it
<Tonio_> hard to trace btw
<mornfall> imbrandon: I mean the cmake module.
<imbrandon> mornfall: i know, i was being sarcastic
<Tonio_> Lure: got the svn url please ?
<imbrandon> hehe it was a bad joke
<Lure> Tonio_: svn of enterprise?
<Tonio_> Lure: yep
<Lure> Tonio_: svn+ssh://lure@svn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/kdepim/enterprise/kdepim
<Lure> Tonio_: but not that much has changed since last hardy snapshot
<Tonio_> Lure: I know, I wan't the svn log in fact :)
<Tonio_> Lure: hum no log on that file.....
<Tonio_> Lure: is #kontact the channel to talk about enterprise version problems ?
<manchicken> nixternal: What's my proposal?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes
<manchicken> Tonio_: Howdy
<Tonio_> Lure: there must be a reason that it's disabled for month in the enterprise version, but it looks strange to me that this cannot be fixed since kitchensync works like a charm
<Tonio_> hey manchicken :)
<Tonio_> happy new year my friend
<manchicken> How goes it?
<manchicken> And to you :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: perfect, thanks
<\sh> moins :)
<manchicken> How the hell did I get 1,355 spam messages in less than 24 hours?
<Hobbsee> new year.
<Jucato> manchicken!!! happy new year!! :0
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Happy new year :)
<\sh> happy new year everyone...:) so what's up in Kubuntu country :)
<yuriy> mornfall: i'm using FIND_PACKAGE(KDE4 REQUIRED) and including ${KDE4_INCLUDES}
<yuriy> and not include( FindKDE4 )
<yuriy> but neither seems to work with yours (i got hte same problem as imbrandon )
<yuriy> mornfall, imbrandon: ah, right you need -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4
<yuriy> getting errors compiling
<mornfall> yuriy: Have you made the symlinks and the remaining -Ds?
<yuriy> mornfall: yep: ept -> ../ept-work/ept, wibble -> ../ept-work/wibble, cmake .. -DINTERNAL_WIBBLE=ON -DINTERNAL_EPT=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4
<mornfall> yuriy: And the compile error being?
<yuriy> /usr/include/xapian/enquire.h: In constructor ‘ept::core::xapian::List::List(Xapian::Enquire)’:
<yuriy> /usr/include/xapian/enquire.h:618: error: ‘Xapian::Enquire::Enquire(const Xapian::Enquire&)’ is private
<mornfall> Oh.
<yuriy> /home/yuriy/adept/adept-3/ept/core/xapian.h:69: error: within this context
<yuriy> /usr/include/xapian/enquire.h: In member function ‘ept::core::xapian::List ept::core::xapian::Source::query(const std::string&, int)’:
<mornfall> yuriy: >= 1.0.5
<mornfall> Grmh.
<mornfall>   Version table:
<mornfall>  *** 1.0.5-0~morn 0
<mornfall>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yuriy> so this isn't gonna work too well on gutsy is it... yet another reason to upgrade
<mornfall> yuriy: libxapian-dev 1.0.5 is pretty new upstream, even
<mornfall> yuriy: But it should be fairly non-intrusive change.
<yuriy> !info libxapian-dev hardy
<ubotu> libxapian-dev: Development files for Xapian search engine library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-1 (hardy), package size 1144 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<mornfall> yuriy: I'll give you the source package in a second.
<yuriy> i was going to try to install it from debian unstable
<mornfall> yuriy: yuriy It's not there either : - (.
<mornfall> Although it's been promised to me a while ago.
<yuriy> oh wth it's there for every arch except 386
<mornfall> Ick.
<yuriy> mornfall: so you're using this for search instead of the predicate thing which i haven't quite figured out?
<yuriy> mornfall: 1.0.4 won't work either? (i have 1.0.2)
<mornfall> yyuUnfortunately, no.
<mornfall> Hmh. Tab.
<mornfall> yuriy: No, the problem was fixed in 1.0.5.
<mornfall> I had a workaround, but when .5 was released, I dropped it (it was veeery ugly).
<mornfall> yuriy: You can grab the source package from Debian and build it locally, though?
<mornfall> Riddell: How hard it is to get libxapian-dev 1.0.5 synced at this point?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: not terribly, but looks like it requires some rebuilds, etc
<mornfall> Hobbsee: It is ABI-compatible to 1.0.4.
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ah good
<mornfall> So shouldn't be a big deal?
 * Hobbsee requests it
<mornfall> Thanks : - ).
<Jucato> ooh he has a dimple below the mouth! :)
<mornfall> Jucato: Not really.
 * mornfall hides.
<Jucato> lol :)
<yuriy> ok that fixed it
<Jucato> curiousity question: whenever kdm is updated, users get asked which versions of the config file they want to use. what calls this/how is this implemented? :)
<imbrandon> any experinced pyqt4 people arround ?
<yuriy> mornfall: did you say there is a problem linking?
<yuriy> i wanted to try to put libxapian from debian in my ppa. what do i do for the changelog/version
<yuriy> do i need a new entry?
<jpatrick> yuriy: I suggest currectVersion~ppa1
<jpatrick> for new entry
<yuriy> when i run dch it wants to add it under the current version
<jpatrick> dch -i ?
<yuriy> ah
<mhb> hey ryanakca
<yuriy> oops didn't change the email in the changelog
<mhb> hello yuriy
<yuriy> hey mhb
<mhb> yuriy: so what's the current Adept plan? v3 or porting first?
<yuriy> mhb: i think it's v3 since mornfall is working on it
<yuriy> how do i identify myself so dch et al put in the right email address automatically?
<mhb>        DEBEMAIL, EMAIL, DEBFULLNAME, NAME
<mhb> man debchange is also a good way to find it out
<mhb> I'm too lazy to shout RTFM at you, so I RTFMed it for you :o)
<yuriy> mornfall: i had to change ${KDE4_INCLUDE_DIRS} to ${KDE4_INCLUDES}
<yuriy> thanks mhb :D
<yuriy> mornfall: should it be runable without root? (doesn't for me)
<yuriy> and argh i'm getting a deadlock when running as root with this too
<mornfall> yuriy: Should.
<mornfall> yuriy: But you first need to run update-apt-xapian-index (from apt-xapian-index package).
<yuriy> ah right, that
<mornfall> I shall fix that in due time.
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> yuriy: export DEBEMAIL=your_gpg_key_email  <- ~/.bashrc
<nixternal> that is the only one you need for debuild/dpkg-buildpackage to work
<yuriy> nixternal: yep, done, though too late
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> who wants to go take a math placement exam for me?
<nixternal> mhb: you would be the perfect candidate I think
<nixternal> it has been so long since I did any "real" math
<mornfall> yuriy: Does it run now?
<Riddell> Lure: kde 3 apps should continue to use ~/.kde
<yuriy> mornfall: yep (though not as root)
<yuriy> aw too bad the new extendable list is nowhere near a dropin replacement
<yuriy> mornfall: i see you've gone from some random inline methods to ditching the cpp file altogether
<yuriy> ok libxapian 1.0.5 is in ppa
<mhb> nixternal: how hard is it?
<rivo> hi, I'm creating a remastered livecd based on kubuntu gutsy and I'm wondering if there's any way of fixing the no-permissions-to-mount-partitions bug?
<nivek> Rivo: Just a shot in the dark, but is this what you want? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<rivo> nivek: I might well be wrong (haven't tried it), but won't manually mounted partitions cause problems with the installer when installer wants to change/format the partitions? or will it automatically unmount them?
<nivek> rivo: Possibly... I'm not sure how that works. If it does automatically unmount them, that would make sense. I'm not quite as knowledgeable about it as I'd like to be. I just know that's how I've always mounted partitions.
<rivo> ok, thanks anyway
<mhb> stille Nacht...
<mhb> anyone awake?
<mhb> or is today not January 2nd?
<Lure_> hi mhb
<Lure_> just getting into bed...
<nivek> I'm here. I doubt I'm much help to you as far as development goes, but I can carry a conversation. :P
<mhb> Lure_: am I going crazy or is there a meeting today?
<mhb> nivek: it's not that silent 30 minutes before a meeting.
 * wolfger makes some noise
<nivek> Today is indeed January 2nd, but I dunno what timezone 23:00 is in. It's only 4:30 in the afternoon form e.
<nivek> *for me.
<Lure_> mhb: I though it was last Saturday, so it should be next Wed, right?
<Lure_> mhb: every 2nd week
 * Lure_ looses time quickly...
<mhb> topic says 2nd January
<mhb> #ubuntu-meeting says so too, like my calendar does
<Lure_> right, so it is 23:00 UTC
<Lure_> you are right, last meeting was two weeks ago
 * Lure_ is sick for more than a week now...
<nixternal> my computer is nice and cool once again
<mhb> Lure_: aww, too bad.
<mhb> get well soon
<Lure_> mhb: I am almost good now, but was bad over holidays...
<nixternal> Lure_: get well soon... I was sick the week before and the week during christmas, so I know the feeling
<Lure_> mhb: yep, even bot confirms we have meeting at midnight/CET
<Lure_> so in 25 minutes
 * Lure_ checks agenda
<nosrednaekim> is the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting?
<fdoving> the topic says so.
<mhb> where else?
<mhb> Riddell: shall we get started?
<mhb> (is Riddell coming?)
<allee> hmm, anyone still awake? :)
<yuriy> this must be too US-friendly for him
<nosrednaekim> heh
<Riddell> kwwii about?
<Riddell> nixternal?
<Lure> any kubuntu council member around? nixternal, Tonio_, kwwii ?
<nixternal> I am in there now Lure
<Lure> nixternal: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting, we need to vote on membership
<mhb> on a side note, compiz and KDE4 desktops plasmoid still hate each other
<mhb> on a side side note, it seems compiz enables the KDE4 "panel" to have transparent border, which is cool (kwin4 composite does that too).
<nosrednaekim> hmmm so it checks for a compositing WM?
<mhb> perhaps
<mhb> or magic
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... aseigo is a magician.
<mhb> did we lose Riddell in the process?
 * mhb falls asleep, good night
<mhb> and congratulations yuriy
<nixternal> k'nite mhb
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-03
<nivek> nixternal: You there?
<nixternal> what's up?
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> nite fdoving
<nivek> Some guy is cussing up a storm in #kubuntu ... "[18:12] <Kozeris> fuck diz all life, fuck that, my mom hiding cigaretes from me and i wanna to smoke now, omg i just will blow her head" ... I dunno if he's calmed down now, or not, but may be something to keep an eye on...
<stdin> yes, I saw
<nixternal> he's mine stdin, back off :p
<nivek> stdin: Ah, I'm sorry! I didn't see your name on the access list when I first looked. I do now.
<stdin> he's calming down now, but I was *just* about to remove...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> warn, then quiet, then remove :)
<stdin> I warned, but he swore 3 more times as I was typing the warning :p
<nixternal> hahaha
<nivek> Anyway, thanks, both of you. :D
<stdin> nivek: if you think there's no one around in #kubuntu and you need help, poke someone in #ubuntu-ops
<nivek> stdin: Will do. I knew that nixternal was an op from memory because I remember him booting someone the first month I started coming to #kubuntu :P
<stdin> you're not an real op untill your first kick/ban :)
<nivek> haha
<Riddell> mhb: sorry, my internet broke
 * Jucato read that as "bloke"....
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: so you need a script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ which reads a setting you write somewhere
<Riddell> maybe ~/.kde/
<Riddell> or ~/.compiz
<Riddell> doesn't really matter
<Riddell> and that sets $KDEWM which gets picked up by startkde
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: compiz ought to fall back to kwin, that it sometimes doesn't is a bug bug that can be fixed
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: ok... thanks!
<Hobbsee> right.  i should be able to install kde4 now :)
<Hobbsee> is it worht installing?
<Hobbsee> oh, shit.  i missed the meeting again
<Jucato> oh frack!
<Hobbsee> no stuff to the ML about it either.  i wonder if it even happened
<Jucato> me too
<Jucato> I don't think it was kinda nice to have it scheduled the day after new year :)
<hads> It did happen
<Jucato> pfft :(
<nosrednaekim> it happened..
<nosrednaekim> yuriy was accepted.. and that about all that happened
<nosrednaekim> later all
 * Hobbsee ponders waiting until the kde4 actual release
<Jucato> 8 days :)
<Jucato> or you can wait when it's tagged at least? :)
<nixternal> anyone know an easy way to add a line edit to a toolbar in qt4-designer?
<Jucato> :(
 * Jucato doesn't know....
<nivek> Hobbsee: You didn't miss much as far as the meeting went. One new member and one item on the agenda :P </late>
<Hobbsee> nivek: fair enough
<nivek> You want a log?
<nivek> http://pastebin.com/m4f4b64dc If so.
<Hobbsee> thanks
 * dasKreech waves
<Hobbsee> heya dasKreech
<Jucato> hiya dasKreech! :)
<dasKreech> Hey Jucato!
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, eventually, I may move the methods to .cpp files. It's just more comfortable this way.
<mornfall> yuriy: At least for now.
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> rebonjour Tonio_
<Tonio_> bonne année Riddell !
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm back in the work, fixing bugs for kde 3.5 etc...
<Tonio_> Riddell: most people seem to focus on 4.0 so I'll do my best on the 3.5 part....
<Tonio_> Riddell: like fixing ark, broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: I found the problem with guidance power manager
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is outdated .pot file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a few questions on that point
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a way to import the pot in rosetta for the package's page ?
<Riddell> rosetta will import it when you upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: no admin/ folder in rosetta, so no way to patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was never imported in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also have to fix powermanager code a bit to include some missing i18n() things
<Tonio_> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see, there is no translation entry in it
<Riddell> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kde-guidance/
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum weird...
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki let's patch guidance then
<Tonio_> and include an updated pot file
<Tonio_> Riddell: just a little question concerning guidance, again
<Tonio_> Riddell: I see both __tr() and i18n() are used, but never together, is there a reason to this ?
<Tonio_> self.screensavergroup.setTitle(self.__tr("Enable screensaver"))
<Tonio_> here an example
<Tonio_> I suspect we should use self.screensavergroup.setTitle(self.__tr(i18n("Enable screensaver")))
<Riddell> Tonio_: is the tr() used in files made from .ui files?
<Tonio_> not only
<Tonio_> Riddell: you have it in the standard guidance-power-manager.py for example
<Tonio_> Riddell: I try to use i18n in it, and if it works, then will patch everything
<Riddell> Tonio_: probably a mistake then
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> Riddell: patch is done, but I can seem to build the .mo file manually
<Tonio_> Riddell: any clue for this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the patched .py files installed, seems to work, but I can hardly test if I can't compile the .po files
<Tonio_> Riddell: even local debuild -nc doesn't built it...
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know if they've ever built as part of the package
<Riddell> they'll build as part of the language pack of course
<Riddell> you can try and work out the gettext command to compile them
<Tonio_> Riddell: the debian package should contain the commands right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: debian doesn't have our langpacks mecanism afaik ?
<Tonio_> maybe kbabel can do it btw
<Riddell> the debian package shouldn't be much different from ours
<Tonio_> oki
 * Tonio_ is happy, no new bugs posted with the latest kdesudo
<Tonio_> fdoving: ^_^
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem looks more complex in fact
<Tonio_> the .ui file generates a ui.py file automatically, which doesn't contain any i18n strings
<Riddell> I did ask if that's where they came from
<Riddell> uic has a flag to change that translation function
<Tonio_> tht's it indeed
<Riddell> not sure if pyuic does
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the flag for the standard uic please ?
<Riddell>   -tr <func>                use func() for i18n
<Riddell> Tonio_: ^^
<Tonio_> okay suprt
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was searching for i18n and not internationalisation, shame on me.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can blame me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work, testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking at guidance packaging, there are things missing :
<Tonio_> 	-XGETTEXT=/usr/bin/kde-xgettext EXTRACTATTR=/usr/bin/extractattr sh $(DEB_SRCDIR)/admin/cvs.sh extract-messages
<Tonio_> this cannot work, as there is no admin folder in it
<Tonio_> btw this isn't supposed to work with .py afaik
<Riddell> wouldn't imagine it could
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's from debian/rules ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixing to something that will work
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw, there are fixes that I'd rather have in the tarball
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you update the svn branch if I send you a fixed tarball, and then I'll prepare a package with the debian/rules fix ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: can do
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's a patch in dholbach's patch queue too i think
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/m62574e65
<Tonio_> Riddell: here-s the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping dholbach once available, but I'll release a new package as soon as you have commited
<Tonio_> as well as a new kdebluetooth ans a new knm
<Tonio_> Lure: wasn't knetworkmanager 2.1 in the pipe for month ? ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: I thought so too, but not sure where it got stuck. You may want to ask on mailing list
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio__> grmpf, bad internet connexion today
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/177366t
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177366 in kde-guidance "misspelling found - lowercase 'w' in 'wine'" [Low,Triaged]
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/177366
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've applied your patch and that one to svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: super
<Tonio_> Riddell: building the new package, and then trying to fix ark :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed the current gutsy version of kdesudo causes lots of problems, as lots of bugs have been fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we consider a security update ?
<Tonio_> or even a backport
<Riddell> backport sure
<Riddell> I doubt it'll pass security
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the bad args parsing was a potential security issue...
<Tonio_> but yeah, few changes it passes security ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also with security, the minimum code changes are required right ? then no need to even think about it :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: right
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdebase/4:3.5.8-2ubuntu10 broke
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, the patch was doubled in the patch/ fodler
<Tonio_> Riddell: already uploaded a ubuntu1 version that builds
<bddebian> Heya
<jjesse> boo :)
<nosrednaekim> EEEK!
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<jjesse> hello Tonio_
<bddebian> :-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a delay before I can svn update on the anonsvn server ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't seem to ugrade now.... I'll wait a bit
<Riddell> Tonio_: 10 minutes usually
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it was 38 minutes ago ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: definately there http://websvn.kde.org/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance/
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, doing manually is another option ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance/wineconfig/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't see the wine typo fix uploaded...
<Riddell> hrm
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's definatly in svn
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/wineconfig.py
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance/wineconfig/wineconfig.py
<Tonio_> Riddell: not updated here at least, I can't see the fix in it
<Riddell> shrug, slow sync
<Riddell> maybe due to the mega icon commits
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like.... especially since the .pot fix is in for more about an hour now ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I applied the patch manually in the sources, it'll be the same as the svn tree
<mhb> Riddell: so could you answer my question now, please? I asked about the KDE4 Hardy CD and when it is ready (to be tested)
<Riddell> mhb: it's blocked on seeds being reorganised
<mhb> Riddell: that is so last year :o) just joking, but the answer was the same before Christmas.
<Riddell> mhb: I doubt colin spent his christmas rearranging seeds
<ryanakca> mhb: is mhb.ath.cx down?
<mhb> ryanakca: no
<mhb> Riddell: right, here's hoping that he might spens some time in January about it :o)
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't we want the grubconfig guidance tool ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is commented in rules
<Riddell> dunno, ask mhb
<Riddell> I believe it wasn't ready last I looked
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: last (sorry) question about the rules file
<Tonio_> Riddell: why did you use kdepyuic instead of the standard pyuic ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdepyuic doesn't seem to allow the usage of parameters like -tr for example
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it of any use for the program ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: well they're KDE apps, I suspect they don't work with the qt pyuic
<nosrednaekim> yeah, the standard pyuic doesn't work with KDE classes/eidgets
<Tonio_> hum, I then have to find a way to make kdepyuic use -tr instead
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaiu that to generate pykde .py compatible files right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can just use sed
<Riddell> s/tr\(/i18n\(/
<Tonio_> Riddell: right
<\sh> Tonio_: pyuic has a switch for that...where you can set this...and pykdeuic is just an addon to it, so it should use the same switch when I remember correctly
<\sh> Tonio_: if not, it's a bug ,-)
<Tonio_> \sh: then, a bug it is :)
<Tonio_> \sh: kdepyuic doesn't allow to set options in fact, only 3 are available
<\sh> Tonio_: kdepyuic has the -tr <func> switch
<\sh> (pykde3)
<Tonio_> \sh: it hasn't, the switch is for pyuic
<\sh> Tonio_: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/50608/
<Tonio_> \sh: the output you see is the pyuic output
<\sh> Tonio_: hehe...kdepyuic is just a wrapper around pyuic...it inherits all stuff from pyuic and adds kde stuff too
<Tonio_> \sh: look carefully to the output, you have both in a raw, buggy
<\sh> Tonio_: yes...but it should call pyuic
<Tonio_> \sh: basically kdepyuic allows 3 options : -a -i and -p
<Tonio_> \sh: it does, but there is no way to add specific options for pyuic
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting, the .py files you generate with kdepyuic are not installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: those in the current package are done with the build system with pyuic
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I couldn't get my patched files in the package......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll probably patch the build system to use kdepyuic instead
<\sh> Tonio_: give me a sec...tryingf
<Tonio_> \sh: sure
<Tonio_> \sh: would be nice if I could avoid the sed :)
<Tonio_> \sh: already tried -p "pyuic --tr i18n" fyi
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like our powermanager app is not a kde but a qt application :)
<Tonio_> at least the ui
<\sh> Tonio_: -p is just the path to pyuic
<\sh> Tonio_: I see now...it's a bug in kdepyuic...we should fix it ,-)
<Tonio_> \sh: ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: I don't have time to wait for this, I'll fix in guidance waiting for a fix instead !
<\sh> Tonio_: I would say, regarding the fact that kde is just using i18n, we should add a "-tr i18n" to opts = ' -o ' in doPyuic
<\sh> or adding an option to it directly and adding a conditional to doPyUic...
<\sh> Riddell: any objections?
<Tonio_> \sh: well it isn't that simple
<Tonio_> \sh: that'll generate i18n entries in the code, but the catalog should be loaded too
<Tonio_> \sh means something like "from kdecore import kglobal"
<Tonio_> \sh: and also add the kglobal.locale() somewhere in the code :)
<\sh> Tonio_: so lets do it...i didn't check on pykde4 this time...but fixing pykde3 is essential...we can push the patch as well to upstream
<Tonio_> \sh: and that I don't know how to do it correctly
<\sh> Tonio_: that should be done at application lvl...
<Tonio_> then just one line after loading kglobal should be enough
<Tonio_> \sh: I'm all for that
<Tonio_> \sh: I can wait for the fix to release guidance then
<\sh> Tonio_: well, I'll propose a patch for it...and you can test it...I'll upload pykde3 to my ppa
<Tonio_> \sh: stupid question, but how will you now the catalog name to load ? ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: KGlobal.locale().insertCatalogue("guidance") for example
<\sh> Tonio_: as I said..this should be done at app lvl...not in pykdeuic ...
<Tonio_> \sh: but how will that be done for a py file generated from a ui file ?
<Tonio_> ho you mean that this file is imported and then it should work ?
<\sh> Tonio_: as it is global, it should inherit everything from top...yes
 * Tonio_ isn't a python expert
<Tonio_> oki
 * \sh neither regarding locales .-)
<\sh> but thinking of qt/kde libs in general, where you do this as well in main somehow...it should be the same
<Tonio_> yep, understood
<Tonio_> \sh: I'll wait for your patch then
<Tonio_> \sh:
<Tonio_>     if addApp:
<Tonio_>         opts = ' -x -o '
<Tonio_>     else:
<Tonio_>         opts = ' -o '
<Tonio_> that's the 2 lines to patch right ?
<\sh> Tonio_: well, I'm doing it correctly..adding the opt to the toplvl options...and feed it as conditional to DoPyUic
<Tonio_> \sh: oki super, please ping me when done so that I can test it and fix guidance build system to use this instead of pyuic :)
<\sh> Tonio_: sure
<\sh> Tonio_: pykde3 is in my ppa...just waiting to build...python-kde3 - 3.16.0-4ubuntu1~ppa1 is the version...for hardy...add
<\sh> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/shermann/ubuntu hardy main
<\sh> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/shermann/ubuntu hardy main
<Tonio_> \sh: that will not globally fix our issues since pykdeextensions uses pyuic to build ui files
<Tonio_> \sh: grep -re uic /usr/share/python-support/pykdeextensions
<\sh> Tonio_: if it works ok...just use the kubuntu_04_kdepyuic_i18n.dpatch from it
<\sh> Tonio_: we need to fix this too ,-)
<Tonio_> \sh: I'll test
<Tonio_> \sh: I guess it should check for kdepyuic in the first place
<\sh> Tonio_: it needs a dep on python-kde3-dev ;)
<Tonio_> what needs that dep ?
<\sh> Tonio_: everything what needs to use kdepyuic
<Tonio_> so if I have python-kde3-dev installed, the setup.py, importing kdedistutils, should use kdepyuic instead ?
<Tonio_> \sh: I already have it installed
<Tonio_> \sh: but pyuic is when launching setup.py
<\sh> yepp
<Tonio_> \sh: doesn't seem to work...
<Tonio_> the installed .py generated files are done using pyuic (no kde import things in it)
<Tonio_> \sh: I can fix that overwritting the file in debian/rules, but that sounds a bit ugly :)
<\sh> Tonio_: patch is at http://www.sourcecode.de/~shermann/python-kde3-patches/
<Tonio_> \sh: testing this right now
<\sh>  pyuic_exe = find_executable('pyuic',pyqt_configuration.pyqt_bin_dir)
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> give me some time to think about a fix...
<Tonio_> \sh: your patch seems incomplete
<Tonio_> I can see the -tr option, but the command doesn't work
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/m3ee140d5
<nixternal> is it possible to download a KDE mailing list archive?
<nixternal> you can do it with Mailman, but KDE uses MARC for their archives and I can't figure it out yet
<\sh> Tonio_: pykdeuic -tr i18n ?
<Tonio_> \sh: yep, fails for me
<\sh> grmpf...give me some minutes..need to wash dishes first ,-)
<Tonio_> \sh:
<Tonio_>     shortOptions = "aip:"
<Tonio_>     longOptions  = "noapp noimport pyuic="
<Tonio_> \sh: look lik python doesn't want a 2 letters based short option btw
<Tonio_> I guess aiptr: wouldn't be welcome :)
<Tonio_> \sh: I can just test with -t and let you find the fix, gimme a moment
<\sh> Tonio_: argl...yeah will fix it in a few...
<\sh> Tonio_: fetch it now  from the former location at sourcecode.de
<\sh> argl...adjusting the help :(
<Tonio_> \sh: I was about to ay it ;)
<\sh> now
<\sh> ,-)
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> \sh: seems to work
<Tonio_> now the second fix to use kdepyuic and it'll be perfect ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: wait no there is a problem, looks like i18n hasn't been passed to pyuic
<Tonio_> I still have __tr based translation in the .py file
<Tonio_> \sh:
<Tonio_>     if i18nFunc:
<Tonio_>        opts = opts + ' -tr ' + i18nFunc + ' '
<Tonio_>     if addApp:
<Tonio_>         opts = opts + ' -x '
<Tonio_>     opts = ' -o '
<Tonio_> here is the problem, last line should be opts = opts + ' -o' no ?
<Tonio_> \sh: that's it, works this time
<\sh> Tonio_: bah...lI'm doomed
<Tonio_> \sh: super, I'll test an ugly hack in guidance to override the usage of pyuic by default, I'll wait for another fix on that point :)
<\sh> well, if the fix works now in general...we should add it to the hardy package...
<\sh> and try then to fix the other things
<Tonio_> \sh: I tested this on 10 ui files, works perfectly, so I think you can upload right now :)
<\sh> Tonio_: I can't upload it right now :) please apply the patch to python-kde3 and add it to the 00list file and upload :)
<Tonio_> oki no pb
<\sh> Tonio_: actually I can't upload in general :)
<Tonio_> \sh: lost your gpgp key ?
<Tonio_> gpg
<\sh> nope
<\sh> I'm not a motu or core-dev anymore :)
<Tonio_> \sh: NameError: global name 'i18n' is not defined
<Tonio_> \sh: that's what I get using the generated file, I think we should import something else when using i18n
<\sh> Tonio_: checking the doc...what needs to be done
<\sh> Tonio_: from kdecore import i18n
<\sh> Tonio_: check the examples in python-kde3-doc
<Tonio_> \sh: tested, but that doesn't change anything
<Tonio_> \sh: shouldn't we just import * ?
<Tonio_> \sh: how does this impact performances ?
<\sh> Tonio_: well, quoting Riddell: it doesn't matter ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: depends on what you want to do...I think...
<Tonio_> \sh: then we should patch your patch :)
<\sh> Tonio_: let's see what it does actually
<Tonio_> \sh: well if we want to use i18n, we can either load just i18n (which works in fact), or load everything and ensure it works
<Tonio_> I'd vote for the second option
<Tonio_> dunno if upstream will then accept the patch, that's the problem
<\sh> well kdepyuic does  n.write ('from kdecore import KCmdLineArgs, KApplication\n')
<\sh> and that's only if we have an app
<\sh> so I need to add some code magic
<\sh> Tonio_: thinking about it...it's only be needed if you use i18n() for the locales
<Tonio_> yep
<\sh> Tonio_: so I could add a switch (instead of the introduced one) like --useKDEi18n which adds i18n to the import line for all generated .py files and it would leave it alone when you don't need it
<\sh> and adds the -tr i18n to the pyuic call
<Tonio_> yep, that would be the idea
<\sh> ok...will do it in a few...
<\sh> Tonio_: should we default it to true or false?
<Tonio_> I'd say yes
<Tonio_> i18n is kde default right ? ;)
<Tonio_> % strace -e trace=open python /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/guidance-power-manager.py 2>&1 | grep LC_MESSAGES                                                                    [0.11 0.12 - 31% 0%]
<\sh> ok..default is true...no problem ,-)
<Tonio_> open("/usr/lib/locale/fr_FR.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Tonio_> open("/usr/lib/locale/fr_FR.utf8/LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3
<Tonio_> open("/usr/lib/locale/fr_FR.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/SYS_LC_MESSAGES", O_RDONLY) = 3
<Tonio_> open("/usr/share/locale/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Tonio_> open("/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Tonio_> open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/fr_FR/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Tonio_> open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = 10
<Tonio_> WHY DOESN4T IT WANT TO LOAD THAT STUPID CATALOG FILE ?????????, !!!!!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> that's in the code, but it doesn't work.....
<Tonio_> now I understand why it wans't translated....
<Tonio_> bad .pot file -> incomplete .po files
<Tonio_> bad .py files not using i18n
<Tonio_> bad kdepyuic
<Tonio_> and finally the catalog loading fails :)
<Tonio_> \sh: it was, at least unlikelly to work ^_^
<\sh> Tonio_: catch the patch from www.sourcecode.de/~shermann/python-kde3-patches/ and check if this works better :)
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: if it works...I'll prepare a debdiff for python-kde3
<Tonio_> sure, will do
<Tonio_> atm I'm eating, brb and will let you know
<\sh> Tonio_: family is calling ... so send me an email or wait for tomorrow with the patch...
<ryanakca> nixternal: maybe get the flashgot plugin (for firefox) and go flashgot all at the archive page you want?
<Tonio_> \sh_away: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: re ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I went to the point I can say there is something weird in power-manager
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a working .po file with french translations for each guidance component
<Tonio_> but power-manager refuses to load ANY kde Catalog
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect there is something weird in the program structure
<Tonio_> Riddell: look by yourself :
<Tonio_> ho and btw I don't understand how are the translations loaded
<Riddell> klocale loads the .mo file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I disabled (removed) the displayconfig insertCatalog line, but the translation is still loaded
<jjesse> >
<Riddell> strace can tell you which it tries to load
<Tonio_> Riddell: done and here is the result, you'll be amazed I guess, look at that :
<Tonio_> % grep -re Catalog displayconfig.py                                                                                                                                                  [0.01 0.08 - 31% 0%]
<Tonio_>         # KGlobal.locale().insertCatalogue("guidance")
<Tonio_> as you can see it is disabled
<Tonio_> % strace -e trace=open python /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfig.py 2>&1 | grep guidance.mo                                                                             [0.01 0.07 - 31% 0%]
<Tonio_> open("/usr/share/locale-langpack/fr/LC_MESSAGES/guidance.mo", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 10
<Tonio_> but it's loaded
<Tonio_> I can see lots of kde catalogs loaded :
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/m640b762e
<Tonio_> here's the all list
<Tonio_> with powermanager :
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/m261babe5
<Tonio_> only libc.mo is loaded
<Tonio_> not even kdelibs.mo.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I suspect some other problem with it
<Tonio_> also I don't understand how can displayconfig load the catalog if disabled
<Tonio_> that's a non-sense for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: so if you have an idea................. that would be nice, since I have done I think all I could to make that to work....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I am now wondering is there is some kind of cache with python (pyc files already removed), cause I don't understand how a catalog can be loaded without any kind of locale() call....
<Riddell> Tonio_: it depends on how it's loaded, e.g. if it's through system settings, or kcontrol or kcmshell
<Riddell> .pyo files?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pyc, not pyo ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: loaded from the shell only, starting the .py file manually
<Tonio_> strace -e trace=open python /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/displayconfig.py 2>&1 | grep guidance.mo
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see, just starting the script with python loads the catalog, even if the code doesn't......
<Tonio_> that's where I get lost
<ScottK> Tonio_: Do you have any interest in trying to maintain Klamav in Debian?  It looks to me like the Debian maintainer has abandoned the package and may be MIA.
<ScottK> I'm interested to do it, but since you packaged it, I thought I ought to check and see if you were interested first.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have no upload rights in debian, and to be honnest, bad experience working with a sponsor :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah well there you go
<ScottK> I'll take that as a no then.
<Riddell> Tonio_: if you load it through kcmshell etc then it tries to load the .mo files with that associated name
<Tonio_> ScottK: I will still maintain the package in debian
<Tonio_> ScottK: charge for debian to merge ;)
<Tonio_> ScottK: s/in debian/in ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki but how can that work if I load it from nowhere, just command line to python myscript.py
<ScottK> OK.  Good enough.  I'll let you know if I get something worked out for Debian.
<Tonio_> btw, the mo file name is "guidance" not "displayconfig"
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's just completly crazy for me..... I hate automagic things
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure
<Riddell> Tonio_: there will be a KApplication()
<Riddell> that has an app name passed to it
<Riddell> maybe as part of KAboutData()
<Riddell> that name is used to load the .mo file
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was just testing this right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I completly disabled the catalog loading in the all code -> still works, now the about data thing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's it
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the all insertCatalog things are useless then
<Riddell> Tonio_: umm, why?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get that fixed tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: they are ignored
<Riddell> it's still needed for loading through system settings
<Tonio_> hum lemme test
<Tonio_> hum right
<Tonio_> Riddell: all I should do then is adding the correct about infos to power-manager then ?
<nosrednaekim> ping mhb
<Tonio_> Riddell: but why aren't the other mo files (like kdelibs.mo) loaded ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not only the guidance.mo is needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect for example at least the "ok" and "cancel" buttons should be translated no ?
<Riddell> dunno that
<Riddell> what do other kde apps load?
<yuriy> mornfall: ping
<mornfall> yuriy: semi-pong
<mornfall> Be quick, I have to go soonish.
<yuriy> mornfall: ok then i'll skip the more specific stuff. i don't have somewhere to serve a darcs branch off of, so what would be a good way for me to start making changes and commit them somewhere you could easily get to?
<mornfall> yuriy: I will set up darcs send tomorrow, is that okey? (That would mail the patches to me in an applicable form.)
<yuriy> mornfall: ok
<mornfall> yuriy: You could shoot the more specific stuff as well, if you are willing to risk that answers may come only tomorrow.
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works !
<Tonio_> finally......
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you suggest a separate po file or patching power-manager to have "guidance" in KAboutdata ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching is easier, but you decide
<yuriy> mornfall: ok: wrt my .cpp comment, one of the difficult parts about working with adept has been that it's not too clear what's where, and in the new one there are already 3 entire classes in each .h and I'm concerned that it's already getting confusing
<mornfall> yuriy: Okey, that's a side-effect of mostly running alone and being in hurry (and keeping most of that stuff in my mind).
<mornfall> yuriy: Not really hard to fix though (that's why I defer doing it, mostly).
<yuriy> mornfall: and my more specific question is why are fill() and fillList() in AdeptManager? I was thinking it would make sense to extend a Q...Model and add those there
<mornfall> yuriy: That's subject of further refactoring as well.
<mornfall> yuriy: When AdeptManager becomes bigger, things will be offloaded that make sense. It doesn't however make that much sense to do too much design upfront.
<yuriy> mornfall: ok, thanks.
<mornfall> I got to be quick, my schedule is pretty tight : - ).
<mornfall> yuriy: If you will be around tomorrow, we can talk in more detail. And thanks for both feedback and interest.
<mornfall> Goodnight...
<yuriy> mornfall: heh, me too. but that's why i'm concerned about making it easy for other people to work with: so that others can easily take over
<yuriy> good night
<mhb> Tonio_: we don't, because it would need some love nobody is able to provide
<Tonio_> mhb: oki
<Tonio_> mhb: sad, but honnest :/
<Tonio_> mhb: at least guidance-power-manager will now have translations :)
<Tonio_> mhb: 8 hours on that bug, but I (with the help of riddell- found it :)
<Tonio_> 2 years I wanted to fix it hehe =)
<mhb> good news
<fdoving> Tonio_: nice work, 8 more hours and you have a qt4 version ready? :)
<Tonio_> lol
<fdoving> hum, doesn't dolphin in kde4 support servicemenus anymore? - i can't make them appear anywhere.
<nixternal> imbrandon: -j3 or -j4 for dual-core and gnu make?
<nixternal> I thought it was -j $(num_procs) + 1
<Riddell> - 1 surely, you want some free capacity
<nixternal> so then do -j3 for dual core then
<nosrednaekim> ok, so I wrote up a xession.d script which checks for a file in .kde. problem is I don't have kde3 to test with.
<nixternal> lol
<nosrednaekim> (this is for autostarting compiz)
<nixternal> I am installing kde4 via svn on my dual-core box so I can work on a new help app for kde4
<blizzzek> gn8
<nosrednaekim> would someone test it for me?
<nosrednaekim> hmmm it crashes kde4. something to do with an autostarted session of compiz trying to replace the WM (hich is compiz)
<iRon> nosrednaekim: i could test it on kde3.. where is it?
<nosrednaekim> iRon: its just one file, I'll pastebin it..
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iRon> ok.. waiting..
<mhb> just 55 minutes until KDE4 freeze!
<nosrednaekim> it needs to be written to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25compiz-enable
<mhb> nosrednaekim: you called?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yeah... what I was trying to work with your QT4 GUI for the compiz config...
<nosrednaekim> iRon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50653/
<nosrednaekim> mhb: what signal is emitted when you click the apply button?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I tried "accepted()" but that didn't do anything.
<iRon> nosrednaekim: k, hang on..
<mhb> it must be accept() or something like that
<mhb> did I just implement close() in the code?
<nosrednaekim> iRon: then run "touch ~/.kde/share/config/compizasWM"
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yes
<fdoving> mhb: does servicemenus work for you, in kde4? (either dolphin or konq? )
<mhb> nosrednaekim: void accepted ()
<mhb> nosrednaekim: that should be it, according to the Qt docs
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yeah...but it doesn't do anything :(
<mhb> you mean it is not passed correctly?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do you have any branch I can test?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no....but I can DCC you the file
<nosrednaekim> and I have to get going soon.
<mhb> no dcc
<mhb> mail is better
<yuriy> do i have to do anything for kubuntu email to start working?
<nosrednaekim> ok...i'll mail it when I get back tonight.
<Jucato> yuriy: did you add yourself to the kubuntu members LP team?
<yuriy> Jucato: yep, i'm on it
<nosrednaekim> thanks mhb! bye
<Jucato> yuriy: oh and btw congrats! sorry I wasn't there to give my +1 :/
<yuriy> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> hm... usually it takes ~24 hours...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: no problem
<yuriy> oh ok (hastn't been)
<Jucato> yuriy: how are you testing?
<yuriy> Jucato: sent an email from my brandeis.edu email
<Jucato> oh... hm...
<Jucato> lemme see...
<mhb> yuriy: be patient I guess
<mhb> I tried sending you an email, got rejected.
<Jucato> yuriy: yuriy-kozlov@ubuntu.com ?
<Jucato> (based on your LP account)
<imbrandon> nixternal: -j4 ( cores * 2 )
<Riddell> why would you have any more processes than you had cores?
<imbrandon> Riddell: no idea, but thats what all the tutorals say
<iRon> Riddell: this is usefull only for small files, when console output takes more time then compilation time.. :)
<nixternal> holy smokes, using -j3 is way faster than using -j2 on a dual core
<nixternal> with -j2 I could usually make sense of what was flying on the screen, now, it is all a white blur
<fdoving> i use -j3 on a dualcore, haven't tried -j4.
<nixternal> in 5 minutes, kdelibs is already 50% complete
<fdoving> i like the new oxygen splash.
<nixternal> ya, it is nice
<fdoving> now i just need to modify the kubuntu bootsplash to only show the progress-bar.
<fdoving> and make kdm look nice.
<fdoving> the polished systemsettings also look way better.
<nixternal> do you smell that? 15 minutes until kde4 tag-you're-it time!
<Riddell> I suspect dirk isn't doing to do it at midnight utc
<nixternal> heh, ya cuz everyone is rushing last minute to get their stuff in
<nixternal> right apachelogger? :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: I'm not oxygen's manager :P
<nixternal> but you are rushing last minute to upload aren't ya? :)
 * apachelogger notes: such last minute commits wouldn't happen @ amarok ;-)
<nixternal> hahahaha
<apachelogger> nixternal: yeah, cause they just noticed that they forgot to commit the wallies
<Nightrose> hehe right apachelogger would do bad things to the person doing that
<nixternal> oh man
<nixternal> I just want that one wallpaper and I will be happy
<nixternal> actually there are 2 that I want
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> 50 MiB of wallpapers
<apachelogger> might be enough :P
<nixternal> oh jeesh
<nixternal> you want to split that up and I can help you push them or something?
<apachelogger> everything up already
<nixternal> oh
<apachelogger> just commited the last name fix
<apachelogger> ..hopefully..
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> those got pushed to kdebase right?
<apachelogger> yep
<nixternal> so I will svn up that badboy before I build it here after pimlibs
<apachelogger> hrrhrr :D
<nixternal> I just got the PDF info for Chicago's Flourish conference in April...going to be amazing! and huge
<nixternal> hopefully Jono will go ahead and commit to be a speaker already
<nixternal> if not, oh man do I feel for Ubuntu love going down the drain
<nixternal> apachelogger: what revision just you push? 756939?
<nixternal> ya I can talk
<nixternal> s/just/did
<apachelogger> 757018 should be the latest
<apachelogger> with cmakelists updates and stuff
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> big time updates are going on then
<nixternal> here come your wallpapers
<nixternal> could they be any damn bigger?
<fdoving> could that server be any damn slower?
<nixternal> this svn up reminds me of a windows update
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> nixternal: 6 sizes
<apachelogger> for every possible resolution
<nixternal> I see
 * apachelogger actually thinks there should be some moving after tagging
<apachelogger> like but some of the sizes to kdeartwork or something
<nixternal> looks like tagging is on hold possibly
<apachelogger> 50mib just wallpapers is a lot
<nixternal> watching #kde4-devel
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-04
<Riddell> stdin: ping ping, new kde4libs kdepimlibs kdebase-runtime kdebase-kde4 and kdebase-workspace, fancy backporting them in the ppa?
<stdin> ooh, new KDE packages... I'll wakeup again :)
<Riddell> just a snapshot to practice for the real thing
<nixternal> Riddell: ahh, I just noticed those
<nixternal> at first I was like, "why would he do that now when release is a week away" :)
<nixternal> practice makes perfect :)
<stdin> hmm, what's going to happen with the libgif/ungif with gutsy packages? won't libgif want to remove libungif?
<nixternal> have to stick with libungif with gutsy more than likely
<nixternal> !info libgif-dev gutsy
<ubotu> libgif-dev: library for GIF images (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.4-2 (gutsy), package size 39 kB, installed size 124 kB
<stdin> that's what I think, I'll just have to remind myself to edit all the debian/controls
<nixternal> ok, so it is there and it has the libungif replace in it
<nixternal> isn't it just kdelibs that deps on it?
<Riddell> stdin: yeah, you should change that in kde4libs control (twice)
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> I think che and I came across that a week or so back
<stdin> Riddell: you forgot the comma after libenchant-dev
<Riddell> stdin: uh oh, which package?
<stdin> kde4libs
<Riddell> fixing
<Riddell> stdin: fix uploaded, thanks
<stdin> np :)
<hads> kopete-kde4 depends on libungif4g?
<stdin> hads: it only depends on it because kde4libs was built against it, it will depend on libgif when rebuilt against the new kde4libs
<hads> stdin: OK, thanks.
<stdin> Riddell: shouldn't debian/kdelibs-bin.install be debian/kdelibs-bin.install (in kde4libs) ?
 * Hobbsee waits for kde4.
<DaSkreechNSorrow> Isn't it tagged?
<Hobbsee> probably
<DaSkreechNSorrow> http://troy-at-kde.livejournal.com/13531.html
<DaSkreechNSorrow> Hobbsee: ^^^6 should be
<DaSkreechNSorrow> kwwii: http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2008/01/two-years-six-months-and-couple-of-days.html
<DaSkreechNSorrow> That's a nice write up
 * Jucato waves hello at Hobbsee and DaSkreechNSorrow and goes back to bed...
<DaSkreechNSorrow> Jucato: Sleepy?
<Jucato> sicky
<Jucato> colds + cold-induced sore throat and itchiness...
<DaSkreechNSorrow> Well
<DaSkreechNSorrow> my cousin just committed suicide so I think I'm going to go lay down as well
<Jucato> ouch :(
<Jucato> condolences...
<DaSkreechNSorrow> hope that gets better Jucato
<DaSkreechNSorrow> Thanks Jucato
 * Hobbsee waves at Jucato
<DaSkreechNSorrow> night all
<Hobbsee> night :(
 * DaSkreechNSorrow hugs Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee hugs DaSkreechNSorrow back
<nixternal> hola
<ScottK> nixternal: Happy New Year and all that jazz.
<nixternal> same to you and all that jazz :)
<ScottK> Drove through your state on Tuesday.  It was cold an snowy.
<nixternal> tell me about it
<nixternal> we will be up into the 50s this weekend though
<ScottK> Stayed far away from Chicago as a result.
<nixternal> ya, we have just over 10" in our backyard
<ScottK> My mother in law lives in Easter Iowa.  We ended up cutting south from I-80 via I-74 and then taking I-70 east.
<ScottK> Easter/Eastern
<vorian> we didn't get squat in Ohio
<ScottK> Where in Iowa?  I spent night before last snowed in in Zanesville.
<ScottK> Ohio I mean.
<vorian> bah
<vorian> I'm in Chillicothe (south of Columbus)
<vorian> It snowed and inch, if that.
<ScottK> Ah.  Well I quit for the night when I couldn't tell where the road stopped and the shoulder began.
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> that's when Ohio's finest drivers hit the road
<vorian> you missed the fun
<vorian> :)
<ScottK> On roughly level ground it's OK.  I was headed east into the mountain though.
<vorian> yeah, not much fun there.
<nixternal> ScottK: come on, driving through the mountains on 70 rock
<ScottK> I'm more of a chicken with 3 kids in the car.
<nixternal> I always like to stop in Breezewood and hang out for a bit before taking that last few hour drive into southern maryland
<ScottK> I took the southern route using I-79 and I-68, so missed Breezewood this time.
<level1> Hi
<level1> I added a page to the Ubuntu Community documentation.  Is this appropriate? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KDERamdisk?action=show
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload guidance tomorrow probably, I need python-kde3 to be uploaded first
<mornfall> G'day.
<Riddell> Tonio_: you can upload more than one thing at once you know..
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I know, but I don't want to put a strict dependancy and wait for the package to build
<Tonio_> Riddell: I prefer to do it that way :)
<Tonio_> atm I'm trying to understand why kdebase still ftbfs while I tested the build locally with success
<Tonio_> my last patch doesn't apply on the build farm but applies locally
<Riddell> does it contain Makefile.in?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it does
<Tonio_> Riddell: all I changed is a little patch to the kdm.init file in the debian folder, as the system locale isn't used anymore
<Tonio_> Riddell: no big deal...
<Tonio_> but 2 ftbfs for the moment ;)
<Riddell> stdin: kde4libs_3.98.0~svn755919-2ubuntu3 uploaded with fixed kde4libs-bin.install file
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm I'm still fixing kdepyuic, still some few problems, before uploading
<mornfall> So. Do we have perl-qt for qt4?
<mornfall> And someone willing to port qt debconf over?
<mornfall> Given the sorry state of konsolepart, I can as well stop now if we don't have anything at all.
<Riddell> mornfall: someone did talk about a perl-qt4 once in #kde-devel, can't remember who
<mornfall> This will get ugly, quick.
<mornfall> : - (
<mornfall> Choices I can think of
<mornfall> 1) going without konsole
<mornfall> - probably need a piping debconf frontend to communicate with adept itself directly
<mornfall> 2) forking konsole
<mornfall> Or. Hmh.
<mornfall> I could harness dpkg somehow.
<mornfall> Whatever. Bbiab.
<Lure> Tonio_: will you pick up latest svn for guidance?
<Tonio_> \sh_away: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I might have some patches pending, but not sure if I will have time tonight (might rather work on Slovenian transaltion of kde4
<Tonio_> Lure: yep I have a package ready
<Tonio_> Lure: please send me the patches
<Tonio_> when ready of course :)
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, no problem will wait until next snapshot then
<Lure> Tonio_: they are minor improvements, and I plan to do better bug triage in near future)
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Tonio_> \sh_away: when you read this, kdepyuic code is really buggy, long options don't work by default, as they are written in a simple string and not a list of string.... I'm just fixing this
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't spend too long on it though, it's about to be obsolete
<Tonio_> Riddell: just finished :/
<Riddell> fair enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, about to be obsolete doesn't mean anything to me :) I want power-manager translated, whatever needs to be fixed
<Tonio_> if obsolete means another 1 year without translation for it, that's not good :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: python-kde3 uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: next thing is ark, I'll try to debug it
<mornfall> Hm, no perl-qt4.
<mornfall> I will try the piping thing.
<Riddell> mornfall: ug
<Riddell> surely debconf bindings /could/ be written in something other than perl?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpar2 has been fixed upstream, should be gpl v2 now
<Riddell> Tonio_: remind me again what kpar2 is?
<Tonio_> Riddell: has t been rejected from the new queue again ? I uploaded it last week
<Riddell> Tonio_: still in New queue, should I reject?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, should be accepted I guess ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: frontend to read splitted archives and auto repair them
<Tonio_> Riddell: used for newsgroups downloading
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't accept it while all the files are marked as GPL 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: those shouldn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: they are marked gpl v3, unless you don't have the good upload :)
<Tonio_> are they all gpl v3 ?
<Riddell>  licensecheck src/*
<Riddell> src/kpar2object.cpp: GPL (v3 or later) (with incorrect FSF address)
<Riddell> src/kpar2object.h: GPL (v3 or later) (with incorrect FSF address)
<Riddell> src/kpar2thread.cpp: GPL (v3 or later) (with incorrect FSF address)
<Riddell> etc
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's upstream version of the upload ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: problem was resolved with version 0.2.6
<Riddell> 0.2.5-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> ah, hang on
<Riddell> there's another one here
<Tonio_> this one should be the good one :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: upstream fixed the issue after my mail
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's not a killer app, but exactly the kind of app some windows users are very happy with, so we need one at least ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: accepted
<Tonio_> Riddell: super :)
<Tonio_> interesting, the problem with ark is in fact a problem with tar, last version has a bug.... ;)
<mornfall> Riddell: Well, not really, since debconf loads the frontend the perl way.
<mornfall> Riddell: You need to have a frontend that relays to non-perl.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ark problem is due to a change in the way tar outputs the exit status....
<Tonio_> Riddell: Normalize using TARERROR with an exit status, instead of calling TARERROR with 0 first, then _exit. On exit calls, use EXIT_SUCCESS instead of 0
<Tonio_> changelog for version 1.19
<Tonio_> dunno how to fix that in the code btw... maybe checking if exitstatus is different from 1
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum that ark bug is weird, really, it looks like tar has been change to correct the output and ark has a bug for years, which we couldn't see before...
<Riddell> seems believable
<nosrednaekim> kde4 doesn't like compiz... but thats probably not any news.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue is when creating the tmp file in fact, the command passed to tar seems to be bad somehow...
<Tonio_> I'll try to get that fixed
<nosrednaekim> are there daily builds for hardy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's a tar bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the patch, here, testing and uploading if it is okay
<Tonio_> patch is from tar cvs repo
<Riddell> Tonio_: good stuff
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: CDs, sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that due to the poor ark quality, I always investigate on the ark side...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sometimes causing a waste of time :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I just found them. Time to make a hardy partition :)
<iRon> nosrednaekim: hi.. your script works fine on kde3
<nosrednaekim> iRon: sweet.
<iRon> nosrednaekim: much better then starting fusion-icon at startup :)
<nosrednaekim> iRon: just have to clear something up with mhb and its pretty much done.
<nosrednaekim> iRon: I would assume its a bit faster too
<iRon> it's true
<nosrednaekim> ok, have a nice day everyone.
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for uploading kdebase with the correct fix.... shame on me I don't know what happened.... 2 attempts with a 2 lines patch...
<Tonio_> tar uploaded btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: some users where suggesting to make kdm use preferUser setting by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think that would be nice, it uses the user photo if exists instead of the ugly human face icon
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in using this by default ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> I thought it already would
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, it is commented by default afaik, lemme check
<Tonio_> Jucato: you suggested this to me
<Tonio_> Jucato: how does it check the faces by default ? kdmrc refers to a standard folder so that means the user has to manually put the file in it ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: yeah they have to manually set a user photo if they haven't, otherwise the plain head is used afaik
<Tonio_> Jucato: seems to use UserOnly by default
<Jucato> ah the preference?
<Tonio_> Jucato: what should we change to the config then ?
<Jucato> hm.. isn't it AdminOnly by default?
<Tonio_> Jucato: ah yes default is AdminOnly, we should then use PreferUser or Useronly
<Tonio_> probably PreferUser is better no ?
<Jucato> PreferUser is better imho
<Tonio_> it uses both with priority given to the users face right ?
<Jucato> PreferUser will fallback to admin's settings (plain face) if there's no face picture set by the user afaik
<Jucato> UserOnly will not use anything if there's nothing set by the user (I think)
<Tonio_> yep that seems to be the good way to do
 * Jucato double checks the handbook :P
<Tonio_> Jucato: fuxing kdebase and kds ;)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> "You can configure the admin picture here, for each user on the system. Depending on the order selected above, users may be able to override your selection."
<Jucato> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kdm/configuring-kdm.html#kdmconfig-users
<Jucato> not very helpful though hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: please remember to *not* use ubuntu-devel@ as the maintainer for ppa-based packages
<Hobbsee> stdin: ^
<Riddell> hrm?
<yuriy> mornfall: so how about darcs send?
<yuriy> mornfall: i did some of the aforementioned refactoring
<Hobbsee> Riddell: because then the ubutnu people get bugged about bugs in the ppa packages, as they're listed as maintainer
<Hobbsee> Riddell: also, koffice has a broken debian/copyright
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how do they get bugs?
<Hobbsee> Riddell:
<Hobbsee> --- koffice2-1.9.95.1.orig/debian/copyright
<Hobbsee> +++ koffice2-1.9.95.1/debian/copyright
<Hobbsee> @@ -0,0 +1,24 @@
<Hobbsee> +This package was debianized by Ana Beatriz Guerrero Lopez <ana@debian.org> on
<Hobbsee> +Fri, 19 Oct 2007 03:05:46 +0200.
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +It was downloaded from <url://example.com>
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +Upstream Author(s):
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +    <put author's name and email here>
<Hobbsee> +    <likewise for another author>
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +Copyright:
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +    <Copyright (C) YYYY Name OfAuthor>
<Hobbsee> +    <likewise for another author>
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +License:
<Hobbsee> +
<Hobbsee> +    <Put the license of the package here indented by 4 spaces>
<Hobbsee> that sort of stuff is classy, especially when it's put on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> goodness knows what else has been missed
<Hobbsee> (and yes, i know stdin's new)
<Riddell> !pastebin  !!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin  !! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :D
<Tonio_> http://paste.toniox.org/
<Tonio_> for example :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> sorry :)
<mornfall> yuriy: One sec.
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee, Riddell, Tonio_, mornfall, yuriy! :)
<mornfall> yuriy: Can you try running darcs send?
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato
<mornfall> yuriy: I have set up _darcs/prefs/email on the two repos.
<mornfall> Hi all.
<mornfall> yuriy: I am greylisting so it may take a while to reach me at first.
<Riddell> Tonio_: wrong version number on k-d-s there (not that it matters)
<Tonio_> Riddell: saw that, just uploaded a new version with soem french translation, labeled 7, not 5ubuntu2
<Tonio_> Riddell: forgot about the version change, using dch everytime....
<Tonio_> someone knows if gnome has a frontend to modify the sudoers file ?
<Tonio_> I have an unmaintained peace of code here for kde that looks interesting...
<Tonio_> would be nice to convert that to kcm module
<Riddell> Tonio_: not that I know of
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't that be interesting ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: certainly would
<Tonio_> great, will investigate on this on my free time then :)
<Tonio_> community time is only for bug fixing atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://ksudo.sourceforge.net/screen_en.php
<Tonio_> Riddell: that in a kcm module would really be nice imho
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about sudo, lots of people seem to really appreciate kdesudo, even at mandriva or debian :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hopefully, they didn't look at the code in it haha !
<yuriy> argh so much for patches in context
<Tonio_> ScottK: what is the status or diskmanager ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: need me to work on the package a bit and get it approved ?
<\sh> hola....
<\sh> hey Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> \sh: hey ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: I had to change a few things to your patch, as the kdepyuic code was buggy on args parsing
<Tonio_> \sh: working like a charm this time, so I upoaded
<Tonio_> \sh: here is the debdiff
<\sh> Tonio_: cool...if this will fix the problems with the other stuff, we could try to push this patch upstream...
<Tonio_> http://paste.toniox.org/2764
<\sh> Tonio_: most likely it will be the same for pykde4
<Tonio_> \sh: well long options didn't work everytime due to bad getopts usage
<Tonio_> \sh: it has to use a strings list and not a long string
<Tonio_> \sh: feel free to check how it does with pykde4 ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: so another bugfix :) wonderful :)
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> next to that we should have a translatable guidance-power-manager, which is what I wanted for a very long ime
<Tonio_> it is not nice compared to other distros to have such important things in english
<Tonio_> brb, I have to restart kde due to kdebase update
<Tonio_> yeepee, kdm uses the system locale again :)
<Tonio_> \sh: so yes, best thing would be that kdedistutils uses the i18n option by default
<Tonio_> \sh: but for that, you are the guy to decide what to do, not me :)
<\sh> Tonio_: what provides kdedistutils?
<Tonio_> \sh: pykdeextensions
<Tonio_> \sh: kdedistutils is used with generic setup.py files
<\sh> Tonio_: ok...I'll prepare an upstream patch with our changes to kdepyuic and push it upstream
<Tonio_> \sh: see guidance source for example
<\sh> and then I'll check for pykdeextensions
<yuriy> mornfall: sending
<yuriy> mornfall: i had to resolve the conflict with your changes since i moved the code to a different file, but hopefully all is fine (seems to work)
<yuriy> mornfall: the checkboxes are really slow for some reason though
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ping ?
<yuriy> mornfall: ignore the first e-mail, forgot to merge something, 2nd one is good.
<Lure> Riddell: is there an easy way to get kde4-only install of hardy? Just install server/minimal + some kde4 meta package?
<Lure> Riddell: will we have kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<Riddell> Lure: kde4 or kde4-core
<Riddell> kubuntu-kde4-desktop yes when seeds get sorted
<Riddell> I havn't tested those two by the way, would be interesting to know if they work
<Lure> Riddell: I plan to install my old home desktop tonight, so will report back
<Lure> I want to see kubuntu kde4 packages (my laptop is always on SVN version)
<jjesse> kubuntu-kde4-desktop will be the package to install kde4 on kubuntu then?
<Riddell> jjesse: one day yes
<jjesse> hrmm will probablly rebuild laptop then with it ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: I send the patch upstream
<Tonio_> \sh: super :)
<Tonio_> \sh: have an idea about that ?
<Tonio_> pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libhd13-dev which is a virtual package
<Tonio_> looks very real package to me....
<Tonio_> Riddell: already seen that with pbuilder ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: this package indeed provides the old version, but is seen by aptitude like a virtual package....... weird
 * Tonio_ hates aptitude......
<\sh> Tonio_: I saw something similiar inside pbuilder..a different package but a similiar message
<Tonio_> \sh: seems like an aptitude bug in fact
<Tonio_> or pbuilder bug in aptitude usage......;
<\sh> Tonio_: try it with apt :)
<\sh> or just a bug in pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
<Tonio_> \sh: how to change that in pbuilder, is there a way to confiure it ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: it is pbuilder...I have seen not only that package name, but others along with it...sometimes I had problems, but most of the time everything went smooth
<Tonio_> pbuilder-satisfydepends-classic
<Tonio_> that will do the trick ;)
<\sh> the default pbuilder-satisfydepends should do it..
<Tonio_> \sh: it now points to the "aptitude" implementation, see pbuilderrc manpage
<Tonio_> \sh: changing this to the classic will back to old apt usage
<\sh> Tonio_: for hardy? on gutsy it's still the old one
<Tonio_> \sh: changed with hardy yep
<\sh> Tonio_: oh groovy :)
<Tonio_> ;)
<\sh> hmmm...I should do an upgrade to hardy...
 * ryanakca wonders the same thing
 * ryanakca guesses he'll start the upgrade before bed tonight
<\sh> 11 mins left ,-)
<Tonio_> there is a really nasty bug on hardy I'd like to see fixed, but I didn't found out the solution myself
<Tonio_> if someone is interested : in kdepim, the kitchensync plugin for kontact is disabled by default, and causes a segfault if activated...
<Tonio_> bad not to have sync in the menu, especially since kitchensync works like a charm standalone....
<vorian> wolfger: werd! (even though you are from michigan)
 * vorian hides
<ScottK> Tonio_: I haven't been reviewing new packages this cycle, so I'm not sure about diskmanager.
<Tonio_> k
<apachelogger> Tonio_: pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: profoX in #kde-devel wants an amarok developer
<nixternal> hrmm, my desktop froze...I haven't had a hard freeze in Kubuntu ever..that was a first
<Riddell> nixternal: doing anything interesting?
<Riddell> at the time
<nixternal> I am hula dancing, that's it :)
<nixternal> what's up?
<Riddell> just sitting waiting for KDE 4 tars to appear :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> refreshing ktown over and over?
<apachelogger> konqueror's auto refresh :D
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> gotta be careful though
<nixternal> you can get away if you are using fish://
<nixternal> but I did that before with sftp:// and it said I had to many connections and booted me out :p
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> talking about fish
<apachelogger> it's broken in .0
<apachelogger> well, not br0ken
<apachelogger> just mostly useless
<apachelogger> you can't really use it anywhere than in konqueror/dolphin
<nixternal> I thought fish:// was going to be replaced with sftp://
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> still there
<Riddell> it works in places where sftp doesn't
<apachelogger> and has broken umlauts :D
<nixternal> hrmm, I though for some reason that sftp:// would work with all ssh
<nixternal> learning something new every day
<apachelogger> I think that's one of the oldest bugs in kde anyway
<apachelogger> broken umlauts in fish
 * apachelogger is wondering why compiling kdegames was that fast
<nixternal> me too
<nixternal> so I wasn't the only one to notice that
<apachelogger> that was like 5 minutes
<nixternal> mine didn't even take that long
<nixternal> I compiled kdelibs this morning in about 7 minutes
<apachelogger> probably icecream did slow it down :P
<nixternal> kdepim seemed to have gone much faster
<apachelogger> nixternal: fresh compile?
<nixternal> kdepim has always been the compile hog
<nixternal> yes, fresh
<apachelogger> very strange
<nixternal> using the -j3 flag now is unbelievably faster
<apachelogger> -j4 here
<nixternal> I have a podcast interview in like 2 hours
<nixternal> I hate those
<apachelogger> nixternal: 'bout kubuntu?
<nixternal> about me
<apachelogger> boring
<nixternal> but me == kubuntu :p
<apachelogger> :P
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> ass
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> promo++
<nixternal> you know it
 * apachelogger is kinda afraid of the amarok2 promo
<apachelogger> the campaign is going to kill me
<apachelogger> one way or another
<nixternal> come on, amarok is already known as one of the greatest multimedia apps evah!
<nixternal> even people at school know what amarok is, and actually a few have tried out linux because of it
<nixternal> is there, or will there be, a windows port of it?
<apachelogger> when I'm talking about world domination .... I'm usually serious
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually due to the fairly long beta testing there should be one the very same time as binaries for linux
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> put that bad boy on a "free software" CD and smack all kinds of people with it :)
<apachelogger> woah, indeed :D
<nixternal> I finally installed iTunes on my Windows box cuz I have never used it before...and it is by far the dumbest thing I have seen
<nixternal> I will take WMP over it any day of the week
<apachelogger> yeah, I can't use it either
<nixternal> it is weird
<apachelogger> the nu winamp also appears rather strange to me
<nixternal> don't know if it is just me, but apps on Windows boxes don't look as polished as apps on Linux boxes
 * apachelogger thinks: nixternal got too much oxygen :P
<nixternal> and virus software is insane
<nixternal> virus software can cripple your box faster than a 2 year old with a screwdriver
<apachelogger> oh, btw, we have to package firefox-theme-oxygen
<apachelogger> once I'm done with it
<nixternal> bah firefox
<nixternal> soon we shall have Konqi w/ WebKit
<apachelogger> yeah, in like half a year
<nixternal> I totally hate Firefox with a passion
<nixternal> I like IE 7 more than I do Firefox
<apachelogger> plus still then a lot of people will install firefox
<nixternal> true
<apachelogger> so it makes sense to provide a oxygen theme for it
<nixternal> even though Opera isn't free, I think it is the best browser right now
<nixternal> but my fav's are still Konqi and Epiphany
 * apachelogger never got opera like he wanted it to be
<apachelogger> I'm probably just too much used to konqueror
<nixternal> ya, no doubt
<nixternal> interesting...first time that kdebindings wouldn't compile for me
<Lure> Riddell: kde4 package has lots of unsatisifed dependancies
<Lure> Riddell:  what was the other meta package?
<Lure> seems that some packages are not built yet (wanting 4:3.97.0-3ubuntu4)
<Riddell> Lure: kdelibs is a bit broken in hardy
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will wait with my desktop install then
<\sh> gnarf
<\sh> bah...kdedistutils does implement pykdeuic by itself...
<\sh> it adds i18n support etc.
<yuriy> sounds like aseigo doesn't agree with canonical on the 3.5 support issue
<nixternal> damn, I was just going to say that
<nixternal> Riddell: you see Aaron's post? KDE 3.5 to be supported for "years"
<Riddell> I've never said otherwise
<nixternal> I know, but your boss(es) did unfortunately...I think they already knew, they just fear you :)
<Lure_> yuriy: http://www.tllts.org/dl.php - interesting auote stats aroun 25th minute
<Lure_> quote
<Lure_> starts
 * Lure_ cannot type in bed
<yuriy> Lure: there's a list of episodes?
<Lure> yuriy: in drop down list and on main page, afair
<yuriy> Lure: i mean, what am i looking for? what ep?
<Lure> yuriy: last one is aaron (I just have file here #226)
<Lure> http://tllts.org/mirror.php?fname=tllts_226-01-02-08.ogg
<Lure> direct link
<nixternal> podcast interview complete
<nixternal> that was kind of fun
<Vorian> nixternal: can I have your autograph?
<Vorian> :)
<nixternal> did you watch the Apprentice Celebrity Edition last night?
<nixternal> $5,000 for a hotdog or bottle of water and my autograph :p
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> I'll give 10k
<nixternal> In the mountains of California, hourly snowfall rates could reach 6 to 8 inches. Snow accumulations between 2 feet (valley floors) and locally 12 feet (ridge tops) will bury the Sierra by the end of the weekend.
<nixternal> holy smokes
<Vorian> whoah
<nixternal> 6 to 8 inches an hour? 12 feet of snow?
<Vorian> you know about Donner Pass right?
<nixternal> oh man, what's up level1 :)
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I hope this system doesn't come to chicago when it is cold
<level1> take a look at the page I wrote
<level1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KDERamdisk?action=show
<nixternal> 52 on monday here in chicago...melt all of our snow..woohoo
<nixternal> level1: that is pretty slick
<nixternal> much easier than nfs :)
<level1> thanks
<level1> I made a couple of mistakes... I'll fix them later tonight
<level1> please peer-review it, and correct any mistakes
<level1> I gotta go
<Yorokobi> hmmm, that storm will be hitting me later tonight
<level1> thanks!
<nixternal> one suggestion, change your 'level1' username references and all username references to something like <your_username>..just an idea (ie. /home/<your_username>/.kde/foo/bar)
<nixternal> Yorokobi: they said 150MPH winds
<nixternal> that is insane
<nixternal> I have been in hurricanes before, but not 150MPH winds
<nixternal> I guess this storm has tore up the Oakland/San Fran and Sacramento areas pretty good
<Yorokobi> nixternal, well, hopefully it'll slow down before it hits the Wasatch mountain range :)
<nixternal> ya, you won't get 12 feet, just 8 feet :p
<Vorian> haha
<Yorokobi> I just hope all the ice melts off my driveway today. I hate shoveling snow with a layer of ice at the bottom ...
<nixternal> the last time I have seen big snow was 1995/1996 in Maryland when we got slammed by a nor'easter
<nixternal> before that would have been the blizzard of 1979 in Michigan
<Yorokobi> nixternal, I was there for that one, too. (I was in VA)
<nixternal> snow blowers are the best :)
<nixternal> Yorokobi: ya, that one sucked
<nixternal> in 1994 there was the nor'easter ice storm
<nixternal> I was in southern md across the potomic from va :)
<nixternal> ya, I can spell
<ScottK> nixternal: It was '96.
<nixternal> Potomac
<nixternal> ScottK: January right?
<nixternal> I couldn't remember if it happened in 95 or 96
<Yorokobi> I was in Sterling Park, just northwest of Herndon
<nixternal> I know it was the winter though
<nixternal> you were up by ScottK
<Yorokobi> It was Jan 1996
<nixternal> isn't Herndon where Dulles is?
<Yorokobi> yep
<ScottK> Yes.  Jan '96
<nixternal> off of 267 iirc
<ScottK> I remember migh late first wife hauling our then one year old around the street out front of our house using a laundry basket for a sled.
<Yorokobi> SR7 (the highway from Alexandria out past Winchester goes right through Sterling Park
<Yorokobi> hmmm, missed a )
<nixternal> ScottK: hahahha, I skitched behind a pickup in a laundry basket before
<\sh> damn
<\sh> who was the
<\sh> /usr/sbin/debootstrap: 317: cannot create /var/cache/pbuilder/build/8506/./test-dev-null: No such device or address
<\sh> E: Cannot install into target '/var/cache/pbuilder/build/8506/.' mounted with noexec or nodev
<\sh> error with pbuilder create running a hardy system
<wolfger> vorian: 'sup?
<Vorian> wolfger: I was just giving you a shout out :)
<Vorian> even though you are from michigan
<wolfger> lol
<wolfger> to what do I owe this Buckeyed honor?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> damn hairy nut
<wolfger> hmm
<Vorian> wolfger: you made a comment on me blog
<Vorian> nixternal: we'll see about hairy nuts next monday
 * wolfger tries to recall which blogs he's recently spouted his opinion on....
<Vorian> wolfger: no worries man
<danimo> heya
<nixternal> howdy danimo!
<danimo> are there current feisty packages for KDE 4 ?
<nixternal> not for feisty
<danimo> it's a pain to upgrade to hardy just for the heck of it
<nixternal> just hardy which are being backported to gutsy
<danimo> nixternal: but there is no backport yet, is there?
<nixternal> stdin: how far did you get on the backports?
<nixternal> don't know if he finished them yesterday or not
<nixternal> I think he was tossing them into the PPA, let me check really quick
<nixternal> actually, Riddell or stdin, are these latest packages the latest SVN checkout?
<nixternal> I have been building KDE 4 from SVN for the past couple of months
<nixternal> nope, they haven't uplaoded them to the PPA as of yet
<danimo> PPA?
<Riddell> nixternal: two days ago
<danimo> Riddell: how can kde 4 be installed along with KDE 3 btw?
<danimo> Riddell: not all apps have different names, aye?
<Lure> danimo: Personal Package Archive
<Lure> danimo: like SuSE build service
<fdoving> danimo: yeah, like dolphin-kde4, etc.
<Riddell> danimo: we install to /usr/lib/kde4 in the packages
<Riddell> and have wrapper scripts in /usr/bin and .desktop files for them
<Riddell> danimo: there's packages of rc2 for gutsy with svn from a couple of days ago on their way
<danimo> Riddell: why not use /opt/ ?
<danimo>  /usr/lib is for libs after all...
<danimo> Lure: ah
<Riddell> danimo: it's mildly more compliant with debian policy
<danimo> Riddell: yeah, but makes so sense whatsoever</bluntly voiced opinion>
<Lure> Riddell: kdepimlibs will need give-back now that kde4libs built, right?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> Lure: please ask for that
<mhb>  /opt makes no sense whatsoever, I can agree on that
<Lure> mhb: it makes sense for proprietary sw
<Lure> but I would agree with danimo that having it in bin + rename would be better
<yuriy> aren't a lot of the packages already doing that?
<danimo> Lure: no, my vote is on /opt/kde4
<mhb> there's nothing in /opt currently and little need for KDE4 to go there
<yuriy> how about for KDE3 to go there ;-)
<danimo> yuriy: would be a pain for compatibility
<yuriy> danimo: j/k of course. i'm still on kde3 myself
<danimo> mhb: well, why do you think so?
<Lure> danimo: I like what suse will do - they had kde in /opt and can use /usr now for kde4 ;-)
<danimo> mhb: the advantages of a seperate dir a la /usr/lib are still there plus it's in a location that's dedicated for optional packages (which kde4 atm is)
<danimo> Lure: yepp, I know
<Lure> danimo: that is thinking in advance ;-)
<danimo> Lure: no, that's being talked into doing it so
<danimo> Lure: it used to be /opt/kde, then /opt/kde2 and now /opt/kde3
<danimo> so it would be logical to continue with /opt/kde4
<mhb> danimo: every other optional package goes into /usr
<mhb> danimo: KDE should not be treated differently
<danimo> mhb: with the problem that all binaries have to be renamed
<Lure> danimo: oh, right - I did not know the before kde3 story
<danimo> with unforseen bug-potential
<danimo> <- long time suse user
<Lure> danimo: if we go with /opt, when do we move back to /usr?
<Lure> coexistance of kde3 and kde4 is a problem anyhow
<mhb> never
<danimo> Lure: kde4 should be in /usr for all distros that ship it as main desktop
<danimo> Lure: but I can see how that might become a pain
<mhb> danimo: you (upstream) created the problem in the first place :o)
<Lure> danimo: kubuntu will have two cd's: kde3 and kde4
<danimo> mhb: how?
<fdoving> by making kde4 of course :)
<danimo> pfff
<mhb> <personalopinion>if you released a KDE4 version we can all safely migrate to from KDE3, we would not have this problem in the first place. </personalopinion>
<ScottK> So much for the 'no upstream support so we can't have Kubuntu LTS:: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/01/talking-bluntly.html
<mhb> with /opt, it's easier to have KDE3 and KDE4 coexistent, but it will lead to unnecessary bugs when we migrate to KDE4 only
<danimo> mhb: that's nonsense. a) this has never been the case with any major release, b) there are a lot of users that will want KDE x-1 for at least 2-3 years after KDE x.0 has been released
<mhb> with /usr + renames, we'll get some bugs in the beginning, but it'll be a tad easier to switch to KDE4 only.
<yuriy> so first thing for hardy+1 the names would have to be switched?
<mhb> danimo: if it didn't make sense, then most users would not talk about it, would they?
<mhb> it seems that so many of them are disappointed by that decision, the criticism has to make *some* sense.
<danimo> mhb: I said the idea of a smooth migration for distros is unrealistic, due to different users wanting different things
<fdoving> ScottK: yeah, the enterprise hardcore guys are always using older software. that is true for close to everything. so they will stick to 3.5, and kdab and others will continue to support it.
<danimo> mhb: and that is exactly my point
<Lure> danimo: at the end, users care about correct .desktop files ;-)
<danimo> Lure: true
<ScottK> fdoving: Agreed.  That part of the argument never made much sense to mel
<ScottK> mel/me
<Lure> Riddell: is /usr/lib/kde4 shared with debian packages, or is this our delta?
<mhb> danimo: okay. I still think the less root directories, the better.
<Riddell> Lure: it's our change, their packages conflict
<Riddell> or are just newer versions rather
<fdoving> ScottK: to me neither.
<Lure> ScottK: aaron explained it even better in interview
<Riddell> ggg
<nixternal> hhh
<Lure> Riddell: then /opt might make more sense if we plan to get rid of that delta in hardy+1
<Lure> Riddell: I would expect we would not allow coexistance in hardy+1, right? (being same as debian)
<mhb> but I agree, we can't please everyone
<fdoving> wouldn't it be a regression to -remove- the coexistance when it's already there?
<mhb> because we would have to build KDE4 on *every* release that is currently supported
<mhb> too bad we don't do it, or more precisely, too bad we don't have the machinery to do it for us
<danimo> what does debian do?
<fdoving> search & replace.
<danimo> fdoving: so no coexistance possible?
<fdoving> not that i'm aware of.
<fdoving> i'm not completely up2date though.
<Lure> danimo: [23:36] <Riddell> Lure: it's our change, their packages conflict
<Lure> danimo: [23:36] <Riddell> or are just newer versions rather
<Lure> so lib versioning + conflicting binaries
<\sh> hey danimo long time no see...happy new year :)
<danimo> heya \sh!
<danimo> \sh: happy new year dude
<Riddell> ythk
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> umm, cats
<Riddell> Lure: /opt wouldn't make any difference from a techinical view
<danimo> Riddell: sounds like bikeshed, I know, but I don't see why it's more compliant than /opt
<blizzzek> bye
<mhb> danimo: how can you run both konqueror-kde3 and konqueror-kde4 via opt?
<mhb> danimo: if you don't give the full path
<\sh> danimo: /opt was introduced by sun...and /usr should hold any specific files needed for the OS to boot up (talking BSDish) .. but on linux /usr/[!local] is now the trashcan for everything for the specific distro...
<\sh> mhb: export KDEPATH=/opt/kde3 or export KDEPATH=/opt/kde4, prepending the users PATH with $KDEPATH/bin: during starup of the kdm session et voila
<fdoving> mhb: my guess is; exactly like everywhere else where those need to co-exist, either make the commands differ, or change the environment when running one of the two versions. i use a 'start3app' bash-function when starting kde3 apps from within my kde4 session, for example.
<danimo> \sh: doesn't mean it isn't a good idea
<danimo> the /usr/ for everything is something that does not really appeal to me
<danimo> I still live it times where even X11 had its own directory
<danimo> :)
<danimo> and I somehow miss that
<fdoving>  /opt/ is easier to write than /usr/lib/ :) / gets messier though.
<danimo> maybe bsd is even more consequent then
<mhb> \sh: it's not really my point
<\sh> danimo: well, you know, old farts are smelling ;)
<mhb> \sh: how can you run konqueror4 within a KDE3 session then or vice versa?
 * \sh smells
<mhb> moving it to /opt won't solve it.
<\sh> mhb: you shouldn't ... kde3 is something totally different then kde4...
<mhb> what?
<mhb> you shouldn't run KDE3 apps in a KDE4 environment?
<danimo> \sh: seems by balding head isn't the only sign of me getting older
<fdoving> mhb: doesn't matter if it's /opt /usr/lib /root /home/bah or anywhere. you need to do the same things to make it work either way.
<mhb> umm
<danimo>  mhb: sure you can
<mhb> fdoving: right, you have to rename them in the end
<danimo> mhb: even with the opt solution
<fdoving> mhb: or change the environment.
<mhb> danimo: I still don't see how moving to /opt would prevent the renaming of the apps
<fdoving> mhb: changing the environment makes sense anyway, to not mess up configs.
<danimo> mhb: it's all about the .desktop files:
<danimo> kded and other central parts have a distinguished binary name
<danimo> and  the apps can be called from the correct location  by means of desktop files
<mhb> danimo: very un-unixy solution (you cannot launch them directly from the cmd line, for instance)
<danimo> mhb: sure you can, just specify the full path
<fdoving> mhb: i don't really thing the renaming is that a great idea. as running 'konqueror-kde4' from within a kde3 session would spawn kded4 and all it's depends with the wrong environment set, and ~/.kde would possibly be "upgraded" to kde4 versions of some configs. breaking kde3 apps confs.
<danimo> mhb: unlinxey maybe
<danimo> mhb: but IIRC that's how BSD does it
<\sh> danimo: BSd has everything else under /usr/local...
<danimo> mhb: every packages gets its own /usr/local
<danimo> \sh: right, and if two contain the same and are both in path, you get the same problem
<danimo>  \sh: and if they aren't likewise: you need to specify the full path
<\sh> danimo: correct
 * danimo notes he has no specific problems with that
<fdoving> and if they break each others configs you need to change the environment for one of then either way.
<danimo> ?
<\sh> my thought: never distribute 2 desktop environments from the same developer...gnome + kde -> noone is bugging the other kde1 -> kde2 -> kde3 -> kde4 but will be buggy...I bet
<\sh> s/\-\>/+/ for the kde{1-4} part
<fdoving> running kde4 apps from within kde3 without setting a new  $KDEHOME will get interessting. i think.
<\sh> I remember the times during the kde2 kde3 transition
<fdoving> i bet konqueror4 will change the config in a way konqueror3 doesn't recognise.
<\sh> what a mess
<\sh> especially when the distro set ~/.kde -> ~/.kde2 and then after installing kde3 and starting kde3, all things from kde2 went wrong...but kde2 was still available and but not usable
<fdoving> \sh: right, that's why the $KDEHOME will need to change for every kde3/4 app executed from the other environment.
<\sh> fdoving: well, the problem wasn't the $KDEHOME...the problem was that KDE was compiled with default ~/.kde as users config home
<fdoving> yeah, that is what $KDEHOME is now.
<fdoving> $KDEHOME defaults to ~/.kde
<\sh> fdoving: ok :)
<\sh> fdoving: but this is a mess...
<fdoving> the easiest solution would probably be to patch kde4 to look for $KDE4HOME before defaulting to $KDEHOME or something.
<\sh> I would like the solution: let's push one CD with kde3.5.x and one CD with kde4...at least, kde4.0 is more a public technical roadshow..
<fdoving> that is fine, but somehow one needs to be able to run kde3 apps from within kde4, atleast.
<fdoving> i prepend a bashfunction when executing kde3 apps, to change the environment for those apps.
<\sh> fdoving: for everything which doesn't have a kde4 equivalent, this wouldn't be a problem...the problem is: apps which are sitting on the system twice
<\sh> like konqueror
<mhb> I can't seem to be able to build kopete right now - it complain about qimageblitz.h even though it's in /usr/include/qimageblitz, any suggestions?
<mhb> kopete from trunk
<fdoving> \sh: like close to everything. when it comes to kde3->kde4
<\sh> why can't we wait for kde4.1 and let's push kde4 to universe for interested developers...kde4 is not the right way...until kde4.1 is released...and I think kde upstream thinks the same
<fdoving> kde 4.0 is nice.
<Lure> and needs real users testing it so that 4.1 can rock
<fdoving> having it in main with a conflict to the conflicting kde3 packages would be a better solution than yours.
<fdoving> imo.
<\sh> fdoving: but not for the masses...well, ok vista is also not for the masses...but if we would think this way...we are not a bit better then our friends of MS
<mhb> we are not, that's true
<Lure> \sh: we do not have masses ;-)
<\sh> Lure: we have masses...even MS is testing our stuff :)
<mhb> if we were, we'd have at least 50% of the world's computers running Kubuntu.
<fdoving> \sh: the masses doesn't use everything in main anyway. having it installable and main supported doesn't mean the masses NEEDS to use it.
<fdoving> if we also go for two isos. kde4 and kde3, it won't be a problem.
<\sh> fdoving: having it in universe, we will have a brighter audience who are willing to contribute
<fdoving> how?
<Lure> more than I think, conflicting packages should not be that bad
<Lure> even though I currently like to have both (using my kde3 install as fallback if kde4 braks)
<Lure> breaks
<Lure> fdoving: easier to contribute in universe than in main
<fdoving> Lure: you can have both -installed- but then we must make some smart wrapper to executed "the not running versions"-applications.
<fdoving> Lure: kubuntu members can push to the bzr controlled debian/ dirs of the packages.
<fdoving> it's not like you need to be a core-dev to contribute to those.
<Lure> fdoving: you are probably right that it is not that big difference
<Lure> btw, is k3b in kde4 any good already?
<fdoving> doesn't everyhting on the cds need to be in main?
<fdoving> i'm not sure i've made it compile yet..
<Lure> fdoving: it just built for me, will try it tommorow
<danimo> \sh: your idea doesn't work out for a very simple reason: KDE PIM and KOffice are not out in a KDE 4 edition yet
<fdoving> i guess a wrapper that looks at the current $KDEHOME, and sets it to the oposite, then execute the commands, would work.
<fdoving>  /oposite/other/
<\sh> danimo: that is what I was saying..kde4 is not ready for distributing as main components (ubuntu speak)...but in universe we have the possibility to catch many kde developers and they can push stuff into universe...
<\sh> anyways...wife is at home now...ending this :)
<\sh> good night folks :)
<fdoving> nite sh.
<Riddell> I have 4.0 extragear tars, anyone want to package?
 * nixternal hides
<nixternal> :p
<nixternal> Riddell: are they in ktown?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> I will grab extragear
 * stdin finally gets home
<Riddell> hi stdin, kde4libs seems to be working now
<nixternal> jeesh, there isn't much from extragear is there, or is there still more to go?
<stdin> Riddell: I just downloaded the new version ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2 was with the changes you put in ubuntu4 anyway
<nixternal> nothing from multimedia in there
<nixternal> then again, keg/multimedia didn't build for me earlier
<Riddell> nixternal: that's just the apps that have decided to release along with KDE
<stdin> oh and I changed the maintainer field to make hobbsee happy :p
<Riddell> stdin: so long as it installs that's all good
<Riddell> stdin: what did you change it to?
<stdin> to my address (as kubuntu-members-kde4 doesn't have an email address)
<nixternal> man, it is great seeing *-4.0.0.tar.bz2
<nixternal> stdin: Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<nixternal> we have been given the go ahead to use that for our packages
<nixternal> Riddell: application-kde4 <- correct naming right?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<stdin> bah-humbug, ok :)
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> nixternal: some of these are already in new so the packaging just needs updating
<Riddell> nixternal: some have also been packaged by debian
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> already in kde4/packages/*
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-05
<nixternal> are we putting docs in /usr/lib/kde4 as well? I thought I seen with kdelibs or something some of them going into /usr/share
<Riddell> should be /usr/lib/kde4
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> Riddell: want debdiffs or do you want me to go ahead and upload?
<Riddell> nixternal: just go ahead and upload
<Riddell> well
<Riddell> they should get stuck in New, I can let them through when toma releases them
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> actually, plasma won't get stuck in new
<Riddell> nixternal: wait with that then
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> I will post a debdiff for you
<Riddell> I have a new version waiting on the kdebase-* to compile anyway
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> we have to wait a week?
<Riddell> release on 11th, we can let them through a day or two before I guess to get it into backports
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> and when that happens, my laptop gets its first wipe in almost 2 years
<Riddell> seele: going to SCALE?
<fdoving> nite.
<nixternal> hopefully I am, but I think she is, she has blogged it a few times :)
<nixternal> k'nite fdoving
<nixternal> what is stopping Oo.o from updating? it is in a constant "remove" state
<nosrednaekim> wow.... huge review here http://www.mandrake.tips.4.free.fr/ubuntubeyondthehype.html
<nosrednaekim> just a bit about kubuntu
<stdin> Riddell: should kdelibs5-dev Conflicts: kdelibs4-dev ?
<Riddell> stdin: no, does it?
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> I remember the last sync from debian did that too
<Riddell> stdin: well spotted, up goes ubuntu5
<stdin> well other than that the new package update from RC2 (base install) just fine :)
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> stdin: I've the rest to upload too but I think I'll wait until a buildd admin can give back kdebase-* so it actually gets compiled
 * Riddell sleeps
<stdin> ok, good night
<nixternal> ahhh, that explains why I just almost removed kdelibs-kde3 stuff :)
<nixternal> gonna grab a bite to eat, back in a bit
<ubuntu> wow.... hardy looks nice :) (this is nosrednaekim BTW)
<nixternal> no0by name
<nixternal> ;P
<ubuntu> I know <_< .... I think i'm going to install this...
 * ScottK waits for his hard drive to catch fire.
<nixternal> lol
<ubuntu> you know what? they got rid of glxinfo off the liveCD.
<ubuntu> hmmm is it known that dolphin in hard displays two context menus on the right hand side?
<ubuntu> *in hardy
<nixternal> http://media.libsyn.com/media/dsyates/lottalinuxlinks_59.mp3
<nixternal> if you want a good laugh, there is my interview podcast from today
<Baudelaire> later..
<mornfall> Morgen.
<mornfall> yuriy: poke.
<Lure> Riddell: do you understand why kdebase-workspace was published, but not kdebase-kde4, while both have built successfully?
<Lure> kdebase-kde4 is still 3.97 in archive
<Lure> build was successful: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11161818/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kdebase-kde4_4%3A3.98.0%7Esvn755919-1ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Lure> kdebase-runtime is also fine, just kdebase-kde4 is strange
 * Hobbsee will hedge a guess at a launchpad bug.
<Hobbsee> Lure: hardy?  ppa?  what?
<Lure> Hobbsee: hardy
<Hobbsee> Lure: new queue/
<Hobbsee> #  libkonq5-templates_3.98.0~svn755919-1ubuntu1_all.deb (38.4 KiB) NEW
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you fix that?
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is anyway just moving files around
<Riddell> Lure: kdebase-kde4 is stuck in new for a new binary
<Lure> Riddell: can you fix that? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would have to fix my fixing, if i did.
<Lure> Hobbsee: lol
<Lure> Hobbsee: you can test how go he is in that ;-)
<Lure> btw, what is URL for new queue
<Lure> I forgot it since I did not need it for long
<Lure> got it, is logical ;-)
<Lure> ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?batch=500
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks, that batch thing is useful
<Riddell> freed
<Lure> Riddell: thanks - I expect I need to wait until nexty publisher run, right?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Lure> Hobbsee: can you give-back kdeedu-kde4?
<Hobbsee> done
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks
<mornfall> Pondery-ponder.
<mornfall> I think I can rape the editor debconf frontend.
<mornfall> By supplying a right EDITOR that would tell adept what to edit and wait for it. Hmh.
<Riddell> mornfall: sounds narferous
<mornfall> Parse error.
<Riddell> devious
<mornfall> Hm.
<mornfall> It should actually work fairly well. Probably better than having a custom debconf frontend for that.
<mornfall> I am just wondering if it is going to be easier to use dbus somehow, or a usual unix fifo...
<Riddell> debconf over dbus?
<mornfall> Nono, I just need this:
<mornfall> My adept-debconf-editor would (possibly over dbus or over a fifo) notify the running adept instance that debconf is waiting for answers and that the file that has the quetions is under /tmp/foobar
<fdoving> dbus is nice.
<mornfall> Then it (to emulate the way editors work) wait till the user clicks Ok/Next whatever in adept and then exit (and adept itself would edit the file).
<mornfall> But.
<Jucato> speaking of debconf and Adept, I think there's a debconf bug that causes Adept to crash: bug 119243
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119243 in adept "adept manager & license agreement issue (dup-of: 108185)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119243
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108185 in adept "Adept crashes if Java license agreement is not accepted" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108185
<mornfall> Well, yeah.
<mornfall> Will be fixed in new codebase I suppose.
<fdoving> dbus is also a breeze to implement.
<mornfall> fdoving: Well, how? : - )
<fdoving> there is a techbase page about it.
<mornfall> I need to put something into environment (variables) for a shell script to be able to call through it.
<mornfall> Into adept. And I somehow doubt that the shell script is able to wait for a dbus signal or anything.
<mornfall> So a pure dbus solution doesn't really sound all that plausible? Dunno.
<fdoving> what will the shellscript do?
<mornfall> See above.
<mornfall> (The adept-debconf-editor thing.)
<fdoving> adept-debconf-editor would be a shellscript notifying adept that it's waiting?
<mornfall> Just like emacsclient, if you know that. But it uses sockets or such.
<fdoving> then it needs something back, right?
<mornfall> fdoving: Right.
<mornfall> (Well, something ~ just an ACK that the user is done.)
<fdoving> dbus calls can return something, as they really are regular functions.
<fdoving> can't you put the answer in the return reply?
<mornfall> Can I have a dbus call take 10 minutes eg.?
<fdoving> not sure, but i guess so. why not?
<mornfall> fdoving: That's sort of useless.
<mornfall> (Since debconf anyway wants the answer in a file, and it is easier to put it there with adept.)
<mornfall> I'll just use kill(1). Easy and POSIX.
<fdoving> elegant :)
<mornfall> And all I need that way is PID in say $ADEPT_PID and in the script wait for a timestamp change or such.
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy submitting this to the dot? http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2008/01/04/kde-4-0-0-tagged-in-preparation-for-release
<mornfall> Another possibility is a passthrough frontend that seems to handle unix sockets. Hm.
<mhb> morning
<mhb> Riddell: what is the KDE4 plan, are we going to ship in Hardy KDE4.0.0 as it is now or some svn checkout from the KDE4.0.X branch?
<Riddell> mhb: latest 4.0.x branch
<Lure> Riddell: shouldn't kdm-kde4 install /etc/init.d/kdm4 ?
<Riddell> Lure: yes, I havn't looked at kdm-kde4 at all
<Riddell> dbg packages are also broken
<Lure> Riddell: will look into kdm startup, as I do not want kde3 kdm or gdm
<Lure> Riddell: should kdm4 be coexistant with kdm3?
<Lure> Riddell: and I expect we add <name>-kde4.* files in debian and leaving debian's intact?
<Riddell> Lure: yes ideally, although it's not the most important issue for it
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that we just rename package names in debian/control, but did not rename also .postrm/.postinst/... files
<Lure> so they are not picked up by cdbs
<Riddell> if that's the only problem, can't be too hard :)
<Lure> Riddell: that + fixing paths/names in scripts
<Lure> Riddell: should I duplicate debian's or rename debian's (so having both kdm-kde4.* and kdm.*, only the later being used)
<Riddell> Lure: rename
<Lure> looking at other .install, I would say rename
<Lure> ok
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect /var and /etc are not in /usr/lib/kde4, right?
<Riddell> Lure: they can be
<Lure> Riddell: at least for /var that is not really acceptable, as /usr can be read-only (in theory)
<Riddell> true
<steveire> I can't apt-get build-deps kde4base without downloading most of gnome
<steveire> It seems to be because of libxine plugins having a hard dependancy on xine-plugins-gnome in gutsy. Can this please be changed? The package was updated with this bug months ago.
<Lure> Riddell: I will leave kdm config/options/logs in /etc and /var, just rename it from kwin.* to kwin-kde4.*
<steveire> Lure: Are you a kubuntu dev?
<Lure> steveire: yep (even though not core-dev)
<Lure> steveire: I am not sure if we can solve build-deps as you would like
<Riddell> it's fixed in hardy
<steveire> are you able/authd to change libxine1-plugins dependancy on libxine-gnome (which depends on a lot of gnome) to a suggest instead? This is already the case in hardy, and is the result of an update during the gutsy cycle
<steveire> Riddell: Hardy isn't released. This bug was introduced with an update to gutsy afaik. Can it not now be fixed?
<Riddell> steveire: where did the update come from?
<steveire> Riddell: I'm not sure. Seems to be in gutsy backports
<steveire> http://rafb.net/p/Wstxim77.html
<steveire> Getting a compile-able kde4 should be as simple as get build-deps for wanted modules, svn co and cmake.
<steveire> Hmmm, the libxine1-plugins in universe also has the hard dependancy on gnome
<steveire> Actually I don't know where all the gnome stuff is coming from. I was sure before it was from the plugins, but they don't look like hard dependancies in there anymore.
<steveire> http://rafb.net/p/XR278u74.html
<steveire> Oh yeah. libxine depends on the plugins meta-package depends on the gnome-plugins package, but in hardy it is only a suggests. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libs/libxine1-plugins
<steveire> The change seems to be making libxine1 depend on the plugins package.
<steveire> Riddell: Could you let me know if this is not going to be changed so that I can give up?
<steveire> libxine1 did not depend on the plugins in feisty. I'm not sure when that was changed
<Riddell> steveire: if it's from backports we could backport the newer version
<steveire> Riddell:
<steveire> Riddell: Cool. How would that happen/How long would it take?
<Riddell> steveire: file a request bug on launchpad.net/gutsy-backports
<Riddell> compile the hardy version on gutsy and make sure it works and report on that bug
<Riddell> poke ScottK to confirm it
<steveire> Also, while things are being backported it might make sense to do libsoprano4 as well. the gutsy version is too old to complie kde4
<Riddell> good idea
<steveire> Riddell: How do I get the hardy version?
<steveire> do I  just dl and dpkg -i it?
<Riddell> steveire: yes
<Riddell> put hardy deb-src in sources.list
<Riddell> apt-get source xine-lib
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> well cd xine-lib-<tab>; debuild
<Riddell> debuild is from devscripts
 * Riddell out
<Lure> Riddell: more that I think, less I like binaries with -kde4 name
<Lure> Riddell: will this at all work if the code does findExe() - it will not find appropriate binary
<steveire> Alright, cheers. You really mean xine-lib or libxine1? Or -plugins?
<Lure> Riddell: and I am sure we habe plenty of executions of kde binaries in the code...
<fdoving> Lure: are the binaries renamed? - i thought there were just links.
<Lure> fdoving: wrappers are named /usr/bin/<name>-kde4
<fdoving> yeah, and the real binaries are in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/konqueror - for example?
<Lure> Riddell: or will we patch findExe(), or am I missing something
<Lure> fdoving: right
<fdoving> well, i don't use the packages, and i belive coexistance will become a bug-magnet. sorry to be pesimistic.
<fdoving> Lure: does the wrappers change the environment for those apps too?
<Lure> fdoving: yep, but we cannot leave without it, as important programs (like kdepim) are missing
<fdoving> Lure: that way around isn't a problem. the other way is harder.
<Lure> fdoving: yes, so actually it might work then (kde4 app would probably findExe then on KDEDIRS)
<fdoving> running kde3 apps from within kde4 will probably be more or less painless.
<fdoving> as long as you don't use both versions with the same environment set. conflicting configfiles etc.
<fdoving> the problem, as i see it, will be running kde4 apps from within kde3, without breaking the configs. that is you need to change the $KDEHOME to make the -kde4 apps write their configs to ~/.kde4
<fdoving> i (think) kde4 apps will cope with converting the kde3 configs to new versions. the other way around, i'm more sceptical about.
<Lure> fdoving: that should work if 1) you use .desktop files or 2) use /usr/bin/name-kde4
<fdoving> i atleast, broke my ~/.kde because i started a full kde4 session with the ~/.kde $KDEHOME.
<Lure> fdoving: so kde4 apps will always have condig in ~/.kde4
<fdoving> does the wrappers change the environment?
<fdoving> the -kde4 ones?
<Lure> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> good.
<fdoving> then one just have to make it hard to execute the /usr/lib/kde4/bin binaries from within kde3, directly.
<fdoving> not having it in the path, only desktop files etc.
<fdoving> also, for kde3 apps to work correctly, with their own configs,  from within kde4.
<fdoving> they need to be started with the kde3 $KDEHOME.
<Lure> fdoving: yep, /usr/lib/kde4 is not in path
<fdoving> so, one would need wrappers for kde3 apps too. :)
<fdoving> i was playing with the idea to patch KDE4 to look for $KDE4HOME before $KDEHOME
<fdoving> that way we don't have the one conflicting environment variable.
<fdoving> as we have separate ones for kde3apps and kde4apps.
<fdoving> would fix loads of issues.
<Lure> fdoving: that is interesting idea
<fdoving> it also is pretty simple.
<fdoving> as it only affects kdelibs.
<steveire> I like it. I assumed that would happen anyway.
<fdoving> then one can throw the wrappers out the window.
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ that would be really safer than re-using KDEHOME
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that kde3 app started in kde4 session would write config to ~/.kde4 (as they do not override config to ~/.kde)
<fdoving> in my case, they won't.
<fdoving> as we won't set $KDEHOME to ~/.kde4.
<fdoving> we only set $KDE4HOME to ~/.kde4
<freeflying> why dose systemsettings still need dependency on python-dev?
<fdoving> Lure: hardcoding kde4 to only look for $KDE4HOME and ignore $KDEHOME is very simple. adding a '4' in one file. then we need to add one line to bin/startkde, to set the new variable to ~/.kde4
<fdoving> i guess we will need to stick to ~/.kde4 for kde4 in the future too, right?
<Lure> fdoving: not sure what are future plans, better ask Riddell
<fdoving> i guess that would make sense, as moving configs in the users homedir isn't sane at all.
<Lure> anybody knows db_input/db_go commands used in pre/postrm?
<Lure> ok, got it, configured in <name>.config gile
<Lure> file
<fdoving> got a link to the kde4 packages?
<fdoving> i'll make a proposed patch for my idea.
<Lure> Riddell: how come that kdebase-workspace package I have downloaded with apt-get source does not have Ubuntu maintainer, even thougt it has ubuntu version?
<Lure> Riddell: are we setting mail to ubuntu-devel-discuss or kubuntu-devel for kde4 packages?
<Lure> Riddell: or ubuntu-motu as it is still in universe?
<fdoving> bbl, dinner.
<yuriy> mornfall: pong
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi. Have you tried the send?
<yuriy> mornfall: i sent it yesterday morning and pinged you
<mornfall> yuriy: Sent where?
<mornfall> Yesterday morning?
<mornfall> *confusion*
<yuriy> mornfall: meaning about 24 hours ago
<yuriy> mornfall: i just did darcs send, i think it did me at mornfall dot net
<mornfall> Hm, what timezone are you in?
<yuriy> @time New York
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: January 05 2008, 11:29:27 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 4 days
<mornfall> Ah.
<mornfall> Probably explaints the morning bit.
<mornfall> However, does not explain why nothing arrived.
<mornfall> yuriy: What should I grep mail logs for?
<yuriy> hmm i don't remember what the subject i put on it was. is there a way to get darcs to tell me?
<yuriy> or would patch names show up or something?
<mornfall> They should. Probably best to try again.
<yuriy> mornfall: k. i'd moved the packagelist stuff into a separate file so it'll probably conflict with your latest change
<mornfall> Well, likely.
<mornfall> But I wanted to test the send mechanics nevertheless.
<yuriy> i was intrigued by darcs idea of only having conflicts when you edit the exact same line, but quickly found a use case where that doesn't quite work
<mornfall> (And I can always re-do the patch from the diff.)
<yuriy> oh i guess it doesn't ask for a subject. anyways, sent
<mornfall> Okey, I am sitting on the mail log...
<mornfall> (Btw., are you sure the sendmail(1) on your machine works right?) Or whatever darcs uses for sending mail.
<mornfall> yuriy: I get patches in the mailbox when running darcs send on a university machine.
<yuriy> nope, haven't tested it actually. will do
<mornfall> Creating patch to "http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/ept-work"...
<mornfall> Patch bundle will be sent to: Petr Rockai <me@mornfall.net>
<yuriy> hmm good point sendmail doesn't seem to be working
<mornfall> : - \
<mornfall> Somewhat un-unixy of that sendmail... : - )
<nixternal> Riddell: story added from ars technica - review and push if you would like
 * yuriy gives up on sendmail
<fdoving> yuriy: fetch nullmailer and point it to your smtp.
<yuriy> fdoving: i think i tried that already. what if my smtp needs authentication?
<fdoving> yuriy: then i have no clue. postfix is also very nice.
<fdoving> yuriy: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg145592.html
<yuriy> mornfall: saved to file and emailed
<jpatrick> Riddell: kubuntu.org patch sent
<mhb> Riddell: is it possible to do some "stub" for KDE4 systemsettings that would open the old unported config tools (guidance) in a new window?
<mhb> Riddell: because users would like to access the guidance tools the old way
<mhb> and there's little chance someone is going to port them all in time
<yuriy> full kde4 session time : )
<yuriy> drawing is pretty bad.. were there some tricks around for nvidia?
<yuriy> oh and icons aren't showing up for most kde programs in the menu
<yuriy> s/kde/kde4
<mornfall> yuriy: Okey, thanks. I will show up tomorrow again. --> other room (no network)
<mornfall> (Yes, it has arrived.)
<yuriy> iijm or is everything huge in kde4? fonts?
<yuriy> ooh forcing 96dpi worked nicely
<yuriy> though i had to log out for it to take effect
<iRon> yuriy: same as in kde3..
<iRon> but in gnome all font settings takes place immediately after 'apply'
<yuriy> iRon: i know, and in both it says that it'll take effect for newly started applications, which is not true
<yuriy> now how to get the gtk apps to not look so ugly..
<iRon> yuriy: on hardy ?
<yuriy> iRon: on gutsy, with kde4 from ppa full session
<iRon> yuriy: hm.. $ ln -s /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<iRon> or whatever theme you like
<iRon> yuriy: there is a gtk port of Oxygen theme
<iRon> yuriy: http://kims-area.com/?q=node/8 (search for Oxygen keyword)
<nixternal> damn, I need an archive admin
<yuriy> can't get the oxygnome theme to take effect.. oh well
<fdoving> oxygnome?
<fdoving> is that a gtk theme i probably want?
<jpatrick> looks like it
<yuriy> fdoving: yep, iRon's link above
<yuriy> if there is no gtk-engines-qt for qt4 it might even be something to include if it's any good
<fdoving> is there like a common place where gnome stores the gtk themes in users homedirs?
<iRon> fdoving: ~/.themes
<fdoving> ah, that wasn't so hard :)
<fdoving> thanks.
<fdoving> doesn't seem to pickup my changes, i've symlinked ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to the gtkrc of the theme.. anything else i need to do nowdays?
<yuriy> fdoving: same here..
<iRon> fdoving: this works for me on hardy.. on kde3 :)
<fdoving> are we missing an engine or something?
<fdoving> on kde3.. sigh :)
<iRon> fdoving: will try now on kde4 :)
<fdoving> it says:
<fdoving> ·   engine "pixmap"
<fdoving> in the gtkrc
<yuriy> stdin: newer kdegraphics and multimedia, etc coming to ppa?
<fdoving> yuriy: aha, GTK2_RC_FILES=:/home/frode/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<fdoving> yuriy: pribably the same at your place i guess.
<iRon> fdoving: oxygnome works fine for me on kde4 too
<fdoving> iRon: oh
<fdoving> did you install it to ~/.themes ?
<fdoving> i tried gtk-chtheme it didn't even appear there.
<iRon> fdoving: i put it in /usr/share/themes/
<fdoving> now i made it load the .gtkrc-2.0 but it can't find the rest of the files to include.
<fdoving> ah.
<iRon> fdoving: from /usr/share/themes it works fine
 * fdoving copies.
<fdoving> iRon: did you symlink to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ?
<iRon> fdoving: i've a symlink to my ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde :)
<iRon> fdoving: which includes "/usr/share/themes/oxygnome..."
<iRon> fdoving: my ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde: http://pastebin.com/d2c49ef8f
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping :)
<nixternal> yo
<fdoving> iRon: i didn't have that second line. got it to work, but -kde didn't work after i unset those gtk environment variables.
<fdoving> brb, kid woke up.
<fdoving> iRon: do you have a hover-color in the menus? - i don't.
<iRon> fdoving: i have.. but oxygnome is far away from original oxygen theme..
<yuriy> fdoving: i did ln -s /usr/share/themes/oxygnome/gtk-2.0/gtkrc ~/.kde4/share/config/.gtkrc-2.0 but it doesn't seem to have helped
<fdoving> yuriy: you need to include the /usr/share/themes/oxygnome/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<fdoving> for paths to match.
<fdoving> yuriy: have a look at irons paste http://pastebin.com/d2c49ef8f
<yuriy> fdoving: oh nice that did it. i have the same problem with the colors though. either the theme is buggy or it's based on an old version of oxygen that had that problem
<fdoving> yuriy: hover issues in the menus?
<yuriy> fdoving: yeah.. but actually i think it only did the colors. scrollbars are still default gtk
<fdoving> k.
<fdoving> i have no clue. haven't been playing with gtk themes since gtk-1.2 back when i used gnome and blackbox.
<fdoving> years ago.
<iRon> fdoving: yuriy: oh.. this theme depends on murrine gtk engine. so: apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine :)
<fdoving> i did that.
<iRon> also try to start firefox from konsole. and if there will be gtk theme errors -- you'll see them in console output
<fdoving> i have a bunch of gdkpixbuf issues.
<fdoving> when browsing menus..
<fdoving> (gecko:22600): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_rowstride: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<fdoving> probably related to the issues with hover.
<iRon> fdoving: hm.. strange
<fdoving> can you md5sum your oxygnome.tar.gz ?
<iRon> fdoving: have you tryed to install `gtk2-engines-pixbuf' too?
<fdoving> yep, it's in.
<iRon> fdoving: md5 -- 0f7b9349c91f93e31e3535a66ee9e838
<fdoving> 0f7b9349c91f93e31e3535a66ee9e838
<fdoving> that looks like a match to me.
<iRon> fdoving: i'm on hardy
<fdoving> i'm on gutsy.
<fdoving> do you have any gnome things installed?
<fdoving> .../gtk2-engines-pixbuf_2.12.0-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<fdoving> is your version higher?
<fdoving> i'll fetch the hardy version.
<iRon> fdoving: i've one from hardy.. it is 2.12.3-2
<yuriy> i get lots of: (firefox-bin:20989): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<fdoving> yuriy: then you need gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<fdoving> once you get it you'll get new fancy errors, like me.
<fdoving> gtk2-engines-pixbuf is part of gtk+2.0
<fdoving> so i won't recompile that for gutsy.
<yuriy> fdoving: i installed that and it actually works now, menus too. doesn't look anything like current oxygen though. probably based off a previous incarnation
<fdoving> gah, so i'm the only one with the problem.
<fdoving> yuriy: looks better than default gtk, right?
<yuriy> fdoving: certainly
<fdoving> yuriy: are you on hardy too?
<yuriy> fdoving: no, i'm on gutsy
<fdoving> somehow my kde4 tries to overrride the gtk theme, but fails.
<fdoving> needed to use the kde3 colors kcmmodule to uncheck the "apply colors to non-kde apps" box. now kde4 doesn't override my gtk things anymore.
<LaserJock> anybody around who knows about the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA?
<Riddell>  LaserJock hmm?
<LaserJock> I noticed some new packages
<Riddell> mm hmm
<LaserJock> however it looks like the uploads aren't all finished yet as a dist-upgrade wants to get rid of a lot of previous kde4 packages
<LaserJock> Riddell: the new stuff is 3.98
<LaserJock> looks like kdelibs and kdebase 3.98 but rest is 3.97
<Riddell> stdin: new kde 4 packages to backport
<LaserJock> Riddell: so everything is ok, I just need to wait?
<Riddell> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> Riddell: excellent thanks
<LaserJock> I really appreciate these KDE4 packages
<ryanakca> Riddell: ping
 * ryanakca points to /msg
<stdin> Riddell: which ones?
<articpenguin3800> is kde 4 included with 8.04
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: yes
<articpenguin3800> is it supported
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: ye
<jpatrick> -s*
<articpenguin3800> in the main repo or universe repo
<jpatrick> not sure, yet, either way it's on the CD
<jpatrick> or planned to be
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: see: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/kubuntu-meeting-20071222.pdf
<articpenguin3800> ok thanks
<jpatrick> you're welcome
<articpenguin3800> one more thing is it possible to dualboot kubuntu 7.10 and kubuntu 8.03
<articpenguin3800> -4
<jpatrick> yep
<articpenguin3800> just shrink my jfs partition and put 8.04 there
<jpatrick> that should do it..
<articpenguin3800> ok thanks again
<articpenguin3800> cya
<iRon> jpatrick: which font is used in your PDF's? it is so cute. ;)
<jpatrick> iRon: Sans Serif
<jpatrick> what the latex command?
<jpatrick> want*
<iRon> yes
<jpatrick> well.. change .pdf to .tex
<jpatrick> all in the commends
<jpatrick> arg
<jpatrick> comments*
<jpatrick> night
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-06
<mhb> hmm, I guess #kde hates me because of me being a Kubuntu user :o)
<mhb> not only nobody really answered my questions, they also managed to complain about kubuntu in the 15-minute interval I was there.
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm sure that could happen in just about any channel
<mhb> oh, do they complain about Kubuntu in all channels now?
<mhb> it's good to be home then.
<Riddell> mhb: what do they complain about?
<Riddell> stdin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-January/thread.html
<Riddell> search for kdeadmin-kde4 down to koffice2
<LaserJock> mhb: well, if it's a popular distro complaints within 15min doesn't seem out of the ordinary ;-)
<stdin> Riddell: yeah, I got now. but I wanted to ask if cdbs (>= 0.4.50) was really needed for kdemultimedia-kde4?
<mhb> the same old Sho_ song (Kubuntu's KDE diverges from upstream, et cetera)
<LaserJock> and not answering questions is a common IRC thing
<Riddell> stdin: i don't know but it shouldn't be different from any other kde4 package
<mhb> LaserJock: sure, but the complaining bit convinced me to keep away from that channel :o)
<stdin> Riddell: also kdeartwork-kde4 FTBFS on i386 (and lpia) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11169794/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.kdeartwork-kde4_4%3A3.98.0%7Esvn755919-1ubuntu1%7Egutsy1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> stdin: oh, xscreensaver foo
<Riddell> stdin: you can edit the .install files until you get them right if you want
<Riddell> or not bother, it's not the most important module
<stdin> I'll see how I feel after getting some coffee on and rummaging for food :p
<Riddell> fooey, koffice2 broke
 * Hobbsee waves
<stdin> Riddell: needs build-dep on libphonon-dev ?
<stdin> hello Hobbsee \o
 * Hobbsee despams various mailing lsits, and hugs listadmin
<Hobbsee> oh nice, someone's done u-d recently
<Mez> Riddell - http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/109
<mhb> ah, the kids
<Riddell> i like messing with data
<nixternal> hahahhaah
<Mez> Riddell, got a link for the kubuntu design team?
<Riddell> the what?
<Mez> kubuntu artwork *
<mhb> there's no such thing
<Jucato> moin guys and Hobbsee! :)
<mhb> Mez: we're very short on art people, in fact we have just kwwii who finds some time for Kubuntu artwork once in a while
<Mez> ah... *slaps his designer friend(
<Jucato> I have a kde3-kde4 questions (actually two): 1. are we using the same $KDEHOME for both kde3 and kde4? 2. How are we setting up the kde4 session so that it uses the qt4 binaries and libraries instead of qt3 (we use /etc/alternatives to choose between qt3 and qt4 right?)?
<mhb> Mez: don't slap him, invite him to join the fun :o)
<Mez> he enjoys it
<Riddell> Jucato: 1) no 2) the normal linker way
<Jucato> Riddell: oh. how do we separate the $KDEHOME's? is there a $KDE4HOME env var?
<Jucato> thanks btw :)
<Riddell> Jucato: we don't use the environment variable, it's patched in kdelibs
<Jucato> aaah ok. thanks :)
<Mez> Riddell - I've updated the facebook stuff a lil (added kubuntu - but left "I am your father"
<mhb> Riddell: any chance we could propagate our patches back to upstream so I'll feel less hated in #kde in the future? :o)
<mhb> KDE4 patches, that is...
<Riddell> mhb: we don't have any KDE 4 patches, other than the ones from debian
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<mhb> Riddell: so it's patched in upstream?
<mhb> the $KDEHOME env var
<mhb> or debian?
<Riddell> mhb: that is patched upstream in debian, who got it from suse.  for obvious reasons it's not going to be patched in kde
<mhb> I should invite captain obvious for tea because he's not here right now
<mhb> Riddell: rephrasing the sentence above, what's the obvious reason for not accepting a patch everyone actually uses?
<Riddell> mhb: in this case KDE assumes you are only using one version of KDE, we are allowing to use two
<mhb> so KDE doesn't like using two versions at once?
<Riddell> not without changing KDEHOME
<mhb> KDE as in "the KDE developers"
<mhb> I still fail to grasp the reason why the would never include it
<mhb> sorry
<Riddell> will tell you it's a distro issue
<Riddell> because they are assuming KDE 4 users are upgrading from KDE 3 once and for all.  we assume currently that KDE 4 users are slightly experimental and may want to change back
<mhb> thank you for the explanation.
<Hobbsee> kdeartwork (ppa) fell over
<stdin> yeah I know, I'm trying to (forcibly) fix it now
<yuriy> *sigh* kde 4 just crashed randomly
<stdin> so, who feels like explaining why kdeartwork-kde4 built fine on amd64, then after I removed the files from the .install that stopped i386 from building, amd64 now fails. not finding files it seems to have found before? :/
<nixternal> don't you just love packaging? :)
<stdin> it's beginning to annoy me somewhat, I'll just keep hacking away at the .install until there's nothing there if I have to! :p
<stdin> up goes ~ppa4
<nixternal> oh wow, I just removed my kde-devel user and home directory....it freed up 40% of my darn drive
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> KDE is *huge*
<nixternal> kde 4 when debugfull is set for pretty much all of extragear, all of KDE, a lot of playground, and all of office
<stdin> up goes ~ppa5...
<stdin> and now for ~ppa6
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I am about 50% complete with extragear
<nixternal> kcoloredit was kind of pointless for -kde4 package since nothing has changed in it since 2000
<nixternal> heh
<stdin> bah, I give up on kdeartwork-kde4, it's evil and I don't like it any more
<hunger> Is there a xrndr applet shipped with kubuntu?
<stdin> not that I can see
<stdin> but I don't use xrandr so it could be hidden somewhere I don't look
<hunger> stdin: I could only find some gtk-things as well:-(
<hunger> stdin: ati got randr support a couple of days ago in hardy. I want to try that out;-)
<stdin> man xrandr ;)
<hunger> stdin: That is so 1980th;-)
<stdin> ok, use man:/xrandr if it makes you feel better :p
<hunger> That is so 1990th;-)
<Lure> Riddell, stdin: improvement of kdebase-workspace package, but kdm-kde4 is still not working properly (not sure if our of upstream problem): http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lure/kdebase-workspace.diff
<Lure> and we still need to decide what to do with manpages: currently they are installed on same location as kde3, therefore it would cause a conflict
<fdoving> hunger: doesn't krandrtray work ?
<hunger> fdoving: Where can I get that?
<fdoving> you probably have it.
<fdoving> kcontrol: /usr/bin/krandrtray
<fdoving> alt+f2, 'krandrtray'
<fdoving> brb.
<hunger> fdoving: Ah, great! I was looking all over aptitude for something;-)
<fdoving> not sure this old krandrtray is working with the new xrandr 1.2. but you'll find out.
<fdoving> bbl.
<Riddell> stdin: koffice2 seems to have compiled now
<stdin> Riddell: yeah, 1:1.9.96.0~svn757194-1ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1 is basically 1:1.9.96.0~svn757194-1ubuntu2, I added the build-dep on the 1st upload :)
<Riddell> stdin: clever clever
<stdin> and I've given up on kdeartwork-kde4, it's insane! it builds fine locally in a gutsy pbuilder but not on the PPA buildd I think I got up to ~ppa7
<stdin> even patched debchange to allow -i with ~ppa revisions :p
<Riddell> crazy
<stdin> well there is a amd64 and an i386 package up, may not be the same version but it should be ok
<Lure> any kde4 desktop user that can test one digikam/kde3 issue?
<fdoving> sure.
<fdoving> i have compiled my own kde4, but that won't matter, i guess?
<fdoving> just finished burning an album to cd with the new k3b. :)
<Lure> fdoving: can you start digikam/kde3 in kde4 session and check if proper albums show photos?
<fdoving> i use a 'start3app' bash function to set the proper environment variables.
<Lure> fdoving: for me it only shows date and search albums
<fdoving> not sure how it behaves without that.
<Lure> fdoving: same here
<Lure> I get no error on console, but also no photos in folder view
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> fdoving: so k3b/kde4 works?
 * Lure adds it to build list...
<fdoving> well, it crashes when i try to write cd images.
<fdoving> it's not ready to be used, i guess.
<fdoving> menus are incomplete etc.
<Lure> fdoving: ok, but it might be before hardy release...
<Lure> Riddell:  is there any plan to have some beta versions of kde4 available for users?
<fdoving> Lure: yep. might.
<Lure> Riddell: maybe at least in kde4-beta ppa or similar
<Riddell> Lure: huh?  we've been doing that for ages
<Lure> Riddell: I mean with some commitment/support?
<Riddell> Lure: what sort of commitment/support? the packages are there, they work
<Lure> Riddell: you are probably right, standard kubuntu.org release/announcement should do it
<Lure> Riddell:  it will be just more apps now to cover (koffice2, extragear...)
<mzungu> menu ->xchat->network list
<mzungu> oops!
<Lure> mzungu: it is menu -> konversation -> network list over here ;-)
<Riddell> mzungu! you havn't been killed in political riots
<mzungu> ;)
<mzungu> nope - still alive!
<mzungu> smoke on the near horizon ;)
<mzungu> seriously - not as bad as the press reports!
<Riddell> phew
<mzungu> Lure: tried all other clients, and just keep coming back to xchat
<mzungu> thanks for asking, guys
<mzungu> we were a bit worried for a couple of days - but things are returning to normal
<fdoving> they managed to find some not-so-nice pictures to send on tv last night. good thing if it's normalizing.
<mzungu> tv/media BAD PPL!
<blizzzek> does anyone know if flabby windows are planned to be a feature of kde4 desktop/window effects?
<Lure> can some core-dev approve bug 180778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180778 in digikam "[hardy] Please sync digikam 0.9.3 from debian" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180778
<Lure> then some archive-admin can do the sync (Riddell and Hobbsee comes to mind ;-))
<Riddell> Lure: done
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: kdebase-workspace: did you just upload my debdiff or did you also try it (kdm does not work on my clean system)
<Lure> Riddell: and btw, when is the plan to switch to released tarballs? Are we waiting for debian?
<Jucato> what's the repo again for our most up-to-date kde4 packages? (after rc2?) if we have any :)
<stdin> Jucato: same as rc2 repos, kubuntu-members-kde4
<Jucato> stdin: thankies :)
<Riddell> stdin: does cfitsio3 need to be backported?
<Riddell> for gutsy?
<Riddell> gutsy has the same upstream version as hardy
<stdin> I had to backport libcfitsio libnova and soprano
<Riddell> stdin: any changes needed?
<stdin> nope
<Riddell> stdin: I'll put them into gutsy-backports then
<Riddell> stdin: want me to sync in your name for the extra karma?
<stdin> Riddell: sure, I love karma :)
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 12nd January 11:00 | Happy New Year
<Riddell> thanks jpatrick
<nixternal> back to building extragear love
<nixternal> Riddell: can you explain why these packages are not building to debian/tmp but instead to debian/<package_name>?
<nixternal> I am using the same cdbs as all other kde4 packages
<Riddell> nixternal: that's what always happens with packages that build only one binary package
<nixternal> ahhh, ok
<Riddell> mhb: poke poke "A: Yes, you will be able to download it from kubuntu.org." is wrong, it'll be on cdimage.ubuntu.com same as always
<Riddell> probably on releases.ubuntu.com too
<jpatrick> Riddell: no problem
<mhb> Riddell: well, for me and the rest of the ordinary boys, we go to kubuntu.org to click ourselves through the maze to get the image
<mhb> Riddell: I was not referring to the server exactly, but rather to the place where the link will be located, and that is undoubtedly kubuntu.org
<Riddell> mhb: fair enough, just the sysadmins are a bit touchy after I killed the pipes by putting the last KDE 4 CD on kubuntu.org :)
<mhb> I'll clarify it as a comment
<jpatrick> Riddell: someone has yet to approve rouzic and smarter in ~kubuntu-members
<rouzic> pon... oh, wait!
<smarter> Yes, that would be nice ;)
<ScottK> mhb: The way you phrased it in your blog entry made it sound like KDE3 is seriously deprecated for Hardy
<jpatrick> last meetings minutes availible at http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<mhb> ScottK: hmm, I don't read it that way
<mhb> ScottK: AFAIK I wrote about the KDE3 CD being available.
<Riddell> thanks jpatrick, can you link from the Kubuntu/Meetings page?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I shall do that (and write up the rest of meetings from now), after my custard
<ScottK> mhb: You wrote KDE4 via shipit and KDE3 via kubuntu.org (which is where we get all the unsupported updates and stuff).
<ScottK> Sounds to me like KDE4 is all Kubuntu is worried about for Hardy.
<mhb> ScottK: sorry to disagree, but that was simply not there.
<mhb> it is an incorrect deduction ... I guess you could deduce a lot of things from it, but many would be not true
<mhb> kubuntu.org is our main site, after all :o)
<ScottK> But kubuntu.org is not where releases get downloaded from.
<mhb> ScottK: that's a valid point, it's addressed in the comments
<ScottK> The comments don't show in my RSS reader.
<jjesse_> nixternal: whats the weather like in chi-town
<jjesse_> stupid airport delays
<mhb> ScottK: right, well ... if I updated the blog post it would get to the top of the planet.ubuntu.com again, and that's not a good practice. I would consider that as an option if the error was serious... but the text is short and simple by design
<ScottK> OK.
<mhb> there's nothing in there that suggests KDE3 being second class IMHO. In fact, there's nothing about it.
<nixternal> jjesse_: about 60 degrees
<ScottK> If only KDE4 is being shipped via shipit, then it's clear what the primary is.
<jjesse_> i thought  both kde3 and kde4 were being shipped via shipit
<ScottK> Not according to mhb's blog post
<jjesse_> hrmmm
<ScottK> As nearly as I can tell, the plan now is to focus on making Kubuntu 8.04 great for 'technology enthusiasts' with those of us who use it for actual work getting not a lot out of it.
<jpatrick> ScottK: it was decided at the meeting that we'd "big up the KDE 4 CD as being the interesting and exciting one, we put it on release.u.c, have it on shipit and generally make it the focus of our messaging"
<mhb> jjesse_: also according to the meeting minutes jpatrick did a few minutes ago
<jjesse_> dang it i always  miss the metgs
<ScottK> jpatrick: This confirms what I said.
<mhb> ScottK: well, not quite. What is true that you won't get much more compared to Gutsy.
<jjesse_> nixternal: is it foggy or what there?  just wondering why everything is delayed
<mhb> ScottK: which is not entirely our fault (KDE3 development has stopped)
<mhb> ScottK: the KDE4 CD is targeted at enthusiasts and power users, that's true
<mhb> ScottK: however, if all the apps fit on the CD, I don't see a reason why your productivity could be harmed
<mhb> ScottK: or is that really dependent on the position of the panel?
<mhb> most of the KDE4 apps that are not done will be replaced by the KDE3 ones
<mhb> kontact, amarok, kaffeine, digikam, k3b too I guess ... ale KDE3
<mhb> all
<ScottK> So I get my shippit CD and upgrade to a less stable KDE4 environment to run the same Kontact I've always run?
<mhb> no, you upgrade via internet and get the same KDE3 you've always run
<mhb> or you install KDE4 CD and get KDE3's Kontact, yes.
<mhb> I find it sensible that we should ship (hybrid) KDE4 CDs ... after all, Gutsy was not really a big improvement over Feisty feature-wise and most of us is having one of those at home ... why ship another same ol' KDE3 to the users?
<mhb> we just need to communicate well that KDE4 CD is not LTS.
<mhb> it's not even normal release
<ScottK> That's the problem.  There is no 'normal release' for Kubuntu Hardy.
<Riddell> jpatrick: added smarter and rouzic, thanks for the reminder
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Riddell> ScottK: the KDE 3 release is the normal one, the KDE 4 release is the interesting one
<smarter> Riddell: thanks
<jjesse_> which one will be abailable on shipit?
<jpatrick> jjesse_: KDE4
<jjesse_> intereseting
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd be nice to be able to get official CDs from shipit for KDE3.  I can't really hand out KDE4 CDs to people I'm trying to convert
<jpatrick> this is why I write the minutes...
<jjesse_> agreed ScottK
<Riddell> ScottK: best order some gutsy CDs then
 * ScottK goes to order more.
<mhb> or hand out Ubuntu, it will be LTS and it's got all the marketing/developer power behind it
<Tm_T> noone stops installing KDE into that :)
<Nightrose> (or burn some cds yourself...)
<rouzic> thanks Riddell :-p
<Riddell> mhb: ug
<mhb> Riddell: ug? what does that mean? I'm not happy about it, but it's true.
<ScottK> Nightrose: Handing out self-burned CDs doesn't look professional
<mhb> it's got all the developers power and with the LTS removing action, it's got all marketing for itself, too
<Riddell> ScottK: put them in the shipit covers
<Nightrose> yea
<ScottK> Well I just asked for more.
<Riddell> mhb: so it doesn't need our help, we should be promoting Kubuntu
<jpatrick> Riddell: apt-cache show kturtle-kde4 - last line says see KDE3 packages for more info
<Vorian> is there something I can help with?   :)
<jjesse_> i love ariports
<nosrednaekim> big ones? or munincipal ones
<jjesse_> alll airports
<jjesse_> was scheduled to leave at 3:00
<jjesse_> still havent left
<nosrednaekim> oh.... sarcasm... ;)
<jjesse_> sarcasM?
<nosrednaekim> well, obviously if you are behind time... you don't love airports.
<jjesse_> grin, just frustrated
<jjesse_> chicago o'hare is always delayed
<jpatrick> where's dolphin-kde4 ?
<crimsun> (in universe?)
<jpatrick> in the new KDE 4.0 packages I mean
<jpatrick> ah, found it
<nosrednaekim> 4.0 packages are already out?
<Riddell> jpatrick: fair point but I don't think it's worth fixing this week
<Riddell> Vorian: do you know how to make packages?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: in PPA and hardy
<Vorian> Riddell: yep, not so well from scratch however
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: wow.... bet kubuntu is the first distro to have packages :)
<Lure_> is it just me, or smb:// does not work properly in kde4? when I copy stuff to XP share it get stalled after several KBs
<Riddell> Vorian: ask nixternal for an extragear app to package if you want
<Vorian> Riddell: sounds great :)
<jjesse_> front page of kubuntu meetings shows the date as january 07
<jpatrick> Riddell: shame most are still in new..
<Vorian> Riddell: and thanks :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: most what?
<Vorian> bbl
<jpatrick> Riddell: of the kde4 extragears apps we've uploaded
<Riddell> jpatrick: well we can't let 4.0 packages through until closer to the release day
<jpatrick> ok
 * nosrednaekim thinks thats rather unfair.... ;)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: the alternative is we dont get the tars a week early
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I know.... but i'm just a selfish user...
<toma_> kde4 extragear tarballs were all ok ?
<Riddell> Vorian: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ktorrent-4.0.0.tar.bz2 if you want to start on one
<Riddell> Vorian: get the old packages from http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/hardy/new/
<jpatrick> update rules too
<Riddell> toma_: ask nixternal for that
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-29
<NCommander> ScottK, Riddell, ping
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong
<NCommander> ScottK, feel like sponsoring kdegraphics?
<ScottK> NCommander: Sure.  If it's going to work.
<NCommander> Built it fully on ARM and amd64
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  Debdiff me or something.
<NCommander> ScottK, https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdegraphics/ubuntu
<ScottK> Good enough
 * NCommander is slowly working towards a KDE on ARM future :-)
<ScottK> NCommander: Question for you: In the 2nd chunk of the patch, why double the first two appearances of radius and not the last?
<NCommander> GCC interprets 1. to be a double
<NCommander> It was only necessary to cast the qreal
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> wait, second hulk
<NCommander> ScottK, look more closely
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm only changing the casts in the qMin function
<ScottK> OK.
<NCommander> (qMin is a C++ template, and templates require all types to be extactly the same, normally there is some give with float/double implicate casting)
 * ScottK looks again.
<ScottK> I think I vaguely get that.
<NCommander> TBH, any other compiler would accept it
<NCommander> GCC is just being braindead
<NCommander> (normally floats will be implicately casted into doubles if a function takes only doubles)
<NCommander> This implicate cast isn't happening however when the funciton is a template, and one of the arguments is a float, and another is a double
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm probably going to lie down soonish, still need me assuming your test build successeds?
<ScottK> NCommander: It just finished.  I'll be uploading momentarily.
 * NCommander waves flag
<ScottK> NCommander: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<NCommander> yay
<ScottK> NCommander: You're pushing this patch upstream, like the others, right?
<NCommander> Yeah, I plan to file a bug
<ScottK> OK.  It'd be great to get these into 4.2 before it branches to 4.3....
<gnomefreak> what replaced libqt3-mt in jaunty?
<Riddell> libqt4 ?
<Riddell> libqt3-mt is still there
<gnomefreak> i didnt see libqt4 but there were libqt4-ruby*
<Riddell> there's lots of libqt4 packages
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw i meant to say libqt4* but none had mt
<Riddell> the -mt just means its compiled with multithreading which was optional in Qt 3, Qt 4 doesn't have it as an option
<gnomefreak> ah
<Riddell> Sime!
<Sime> hi, and merry christmas.
<Sime> i just got back from a snowboarding vacation.
<Sime> (minor) broken left shoulder.
<Riddell> erk
<Sime> at least a couple of weeks of one handed typing
<Riddell> where was that?  I don't remember .nl being great for snowboarding holidays
<Sime> +physio
<Sime> .fr
<Sime> alpes
<Sime> great snow + weather
<Sime> almost got thru without probs,
<Sime> all well in K-land?
<Riddell> NCommander got pykde compiling on ARM
<Sime> hey! cool
<Sime> has he just got patches?
<Riddell> it took him a while, he probably e-mailed you begging for help during his more desperate moments :)
<Sime> i had already talked to him before xmas
<Riddell> patches are in python-qt4 and kde4bindings https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4bindings
<Sime> are you guys using 4,2+patches for your .debs?
<Riddell> yes
<Sime> cool, once it has been in the field for a while, we can commit on 4.2 branch.
<Riddell> Sime: remind us again the state of pykde and kcontrol modules?
<Sime> Riddell: should work in 4.2. there is even example code.
<Riddell> Sime: ooh?  where?
<chris062689> Hello!
<Riddell> hi chris062689
<chris062689> What's up?
<chris062689> I just wanted to wish everyone a late xmas, and to wish you guys good luck on the KDE 4.2 upcoming release, hope you guys get the packages out quick, and they'll be nice and stable :D
<Sime> Riddell: /trunk/KDE/kdebindings/python/pykde4/tools/kcmodule_example
<seele> welcome back to work everyone :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: gtk-qt-engine patch here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/95091/
<JontheEchidna> \o everyone
<JontheEchidna> you were right, most gtk-qt-engine problems are tiny, hidden bugs that cause highly noticable problems
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've also just emailed the patch to the author
 * jussi01 waves to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> btw, Kubuntu 8.10 is very fast on my dad's old
<JontheEchidna> Dell Latitude D600
<JontheEchidna> faster than my computer
<JontheEchidna> nvidia graphics on linux ftl :(
<Tonio_> hi there :)
<nhandler> Hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> nhandler: hi !
<seele> Tonio_: hey, did colomar (Thomas) contact you about kpackagekit?  i think he was having a hard time getting it installed
<seele> Tonio_: he is one of my usability interns and will help me review it
<Tonio_> seele: don't remember getting an email from him
<seele> Tonio_: hmm.. ok
<Tonio_> seele: I'm currently moving to my new appartment, and everything will be finished on saturday, including getting internet at home :)
<Tonio_> seele: I'm unavailable since then
<seele> Tonio_: cool.. good luck moving
<Tonio_> seele: lemme look :)
<Tonio_> seele: got it
<Tonio_> seele: I really have no time to check this with him..... I'll respond him about that, and we'll do the review on january :)
<Tonio_> seele: thanks for reminding me :)
<Tonio_> seele: appart from that, how life going ?
<seele> Tonio_: good.. this past week was kindof slow because of the holiday.. i've got a ton of work to catch up on this week
<seele> Tonio_: although most of it is open source stuff so that is good :)
<Tonio_> seele: great ;)
<nixternal> howdy Tonio_!
<jpds> Tonio_: You going to FOSDEM by any chance?
<Tonio_> jpds: it's beeing discussed within my company atm, that's possible, indeed :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: heya !!!
 * Tonio_ wonders why is moving to a new appartment is that complicated.....
<Tonio_> so many phone calls to place...
<jpds> Tonio_: Ah cool. Goo luck with the moving.
<Tonio_> jpds: thanks ;)
<Tonio_> seele: just emailed thomas, packages will ready within an hour for intrepid on my ppa, so that he can test...
<seele> Tonio_: sweet
 * seele hugs Tonio_ 
<jussi01> seele: did you publish that quassel thing yet? :)
<seele> jussi01: getting to it, just got off a phone call
<jussi01> :)
<seele> ack
<seele> did we decide when the next kubuntu meeting will be?
<nhandler> Yeah,Saturday January
<nhandler> 3 2009 at 19:00 UTC
<nhandler> apachelogger sent out an email about it
<jjesse> seele: january 3 at 19:00 UTC
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Next Kubuntu Meeting: 3 Jan 2009 19:00 UTC | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<NCommander> Down to to four FTBFS in kde
<cbr> that's strange.. powerdevil only handles dpms stuff for me after a suspend
<cbr> at first boot it just doesnt
<NCommander> cbr, I think dpms only goes when the module is loaded
<NCommander> Maybe powerdevil isn't loading during startup
<cbr> it is imo
<cbr> you mean the kde module?
<seele> ~kubotu twitter help
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<seele> ~kubotu: help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<seele> New blog post: Expert Review of Quassel 0.3.1 http://tinyurl.com/75aevt
 * seele looks for lunch
<NCommander> Damn it
<NCommander> ScottK, your entries to P-a-s for HPPA broke the ARM build partially, the cli bits are not installable
<jpds> seele: Nice work.
<cbr> what does the "Keep window thumbnails: [Only for shown windows|Always|Never]" mean in desktop effects config dialog?
<EgS> hi there :)
<EgS> seele: I just finished reading your review of quassel. May I pm your for some questions?
<codeclump> pacman -S kde
<Tukon> seele, nice work on that quassel UI review
<Tukon> spot on observations and easily actionable fixes
<Tukon> it'd be nice to have a qt4 irc client for jaunty
<EgS> most of the issues should be fixable. the reason for the lack of a toolbar is simply the lack of icons, meaning we need help on that one
<jussi01> EgS: did we have a lack of response from the oxygen guys? or?
<Tukon> EgS, thanks for all your work making it happen, seems that you're very involved with quassel development
<EgS> Tukon: thanks :) It's always nice to see people using quassel. and even the consideration for kubuntu is a great opportunity for us :)
<EgS> jussi01: afaik Sput wanted to talk to them... but dunno what came up there
<jussi01> EgS: I just noticed this: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Oxygen/Missing_Icons
<EgS> interessting... but I guess that's for pure kde apps
<jussi01> I thought so at first, but are we not a "KDE4 related project"?  (Additionally it will help developers to make requests for icons that they need for KDE4 related projects. )
<EgS> yeah especially with the kde integration sput was working on recently, we probably can call it KDE related
<jussi01> EgS: there is also a section: Other 3rd party Application Icons
<JontheEchidna> Check it, jockey KCM ui in python: http://imagebin.ca/view/kPt-9Ru.html
<JontheEchidna> in 25 lines of code not counting the .ui file :P
<Sime> good work
<JontheEchidna> doesn't do anything yet, heh
<JontheEchidna> Sime: Thanks for the example
<LaserJock> Riddell: you're assigned to bug #24449 , I'm kind of not sure why as it's a Gtk/Gnome app. Is that a mistake?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24449 in kino "Opening a saving dialog crashes kino, but compiled with g++-3.4 works(all this propably amd64 specific)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24449
<Riddell> LaserJock: looks like a mistake
<LaserJock> Riddell: heaven forbid a gtk app starts with a "k" ;-)
<LaserJock> Riddell: want me to unassign you?
<seele> EgS: feel free to give me questions
<Riddell> LaserJock: go ahead
<NCommander> Riddell, in the mood to sponsor something?
<Riddell> NCommander: mibby, at the wrong computer just now but I could be persuaded to move
<NCommander> Well, I still have to do a non-ports test build
<NCommander> that won't take long so probably 30ish minutes
<Riddell> NCommander: did you talk with Sime about pykde and ARM?
<NCommander> Yup
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: Have you looked at kdeartwork on armel yet?
<NCommander> Not yet
<ScottK-palm> OK.  I just did a retry on it and it failed again.  All I had was the web version of the build log as it happened.
<ScottK-palm> I missed the actual failure, but did see at least some kvetching about qreal type alignment earlier in the build.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: I'll be back home tonight and so in a better position to do sponsoring.
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> Riddell, kdeaccessibility changes in bazaar
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-30
<Sput> seele: thanks a lot, just have read the summary for now, but it sounds like a very well-made base for us to improve on quassel's usability :)
<Sput> will read the full thing tomorrow once I got decent internet access again
<JontheEchidna> _Sime: Could I bug you about a crash I've encountered with my python kcm?
<ScottK-palm> NCommander:  What's up with my p-a-s changes for kde4bindings?
<NCommander> It stopped libqyoto from building on ARM it seems
<NCommander> (or being uploaded)
<seele> p-a-s?
<ScottK-palm> Packages arch specific
<ScottK-palm> It's for saying don't build certain packages on specific architectures.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: There's a soyuz bug open right now saying if any binaries a mentioned in p-a-s the entire source package gets skipped.
<ScottK-palm> Which is consitent with the hppa build being missing.
<NCommander> *winces*
<ScottK-palm> consitent/consistent.
<ScottK-palm> So I'm skeptical that my p-a-s stuff is affecting only one package.
<NCommander> I'll have to look closer at the source of the failure
<ScottK-palm> I'll try and have a look though.
<ScottK-palm> I need to double check the hppa changes I made in any case.
<ScottK-palm> NCommander: If it was a failure to upload error, Soyuz is know to have timing issues and drop binaries every now and then.
<NCommander> o_o;
<ScottK-palm> I'd ask kiko if he can rescue it.
<ScottK-palm> My theory on why Soyuz isn't getting opened has to do with embarassment.
<seele> besides kpackagekit and quassel what else was there to review?
<ScottK-palm> seele: kvirc? It's the other IRC contender.
 * ScottK-palm goes back to pretending to look at the mountains (night time car travel and I'm not driving).
<JontheEchidna> _Sime: actually I think I know what's causing the problem. Dunno how to work around/fix it though... Jockey uses a GUI-tookit agnostic backend in another process, relying on the frontend to grab data for populating the UI. Could be funkiness with threads.
<JontheEchidna> which cause kcmshell4 to crash
<NCommander> Riddell, poke
<NCommander> ScottK, ping?
<freeflying> NCommander: arounds?
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong?
<ScottK> Home now.
<ScottK> NCommander: Looking here: http://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/Packages-arch-specific it looks like my p-a-s changes for kde4bindings/mono on hppa got dropped somewhere.
<Arby> JontheEchidna: do you have the code handy that you used to build the kcm module for jockey?
<Arby> I need to do system-config-printer-kde at some point
<Arby> so I'm looking for examples
<Arby> I've got the example code from svn
<Arby> but it's not that obvious to me
<apachelogger> can anyone reach ftp.kde.org
<jussi01> apachelogger: Connection to Server Refused here
<apachelogger> jussi01: ok, thx
<NCommander> freeflying, for some definitions of around
<apachelogger> Riddell: is there a reason kde4.mk enforces the usage of quilt?
<NCommander> apachelogger, dislike quilt?
<NCommander> apachelogger, and feel like sponsoring more ARM fixes?
 * NCommander looks at Riddell or ScottK 
<Riddell> apachelogger: not especially, that's just what it's always done
<glade88> Does the kdebase-workspace package has the rss dataengine missing?
<glade88> plasmoidviewer rssnow -- does not show rss in the list. neither do I have the files /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_engine_rss.so and /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-dataengine-rss.desktop
<apachelogger> NCommander: possibly
<NCommander> apachelogger, kdeaccessibity needs sponsoring, and kdeartwork will ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you fine with making it optional?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think about adding an if condition for the include, that way one just needs to add the build-dep if debian/patches/series is present
<apachelogger> NCommander: did you upload accessibility to a ppa and is the patch applied upstream?
<NCommander> apachelogger, no, and no. Haven't filed a bug yet
 * NCommander isn't having a great amount of luck getting his patches to flow into KDE
<apachelogger> you have to poke the people hard enough, bug triage takes way too long
<NCommander> apachelogger, care to help?
<NCommander> kdeaccessibility is on its way to my PPA
<apachelogger> NCommander: will commit the kmag change if it works
<NCommander> kmag?
<NCommander> oh, the change you had in the repo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> NCommander: why does inline qreal clamp not return a qmin anymore?
<NCommander> wait what?
<apachelogger> -  return qMin(1.0, qMax(0.0, n));
<apachelogger> +  return  (1.0, qMax(0.0, double(n)));
<apachelogger> patch in accessibility
<NCommander> O_o;, crap
<NCommander> That's a bug
<NCommander> :-)
 * NCommander sighs
<NCommander> I think I'm slowly loosing my sanity on this porting project
<apachelogger> sanity be gone!
<NCommander> Uh
<NCommander> I'm looking at that patch now
<NCommander> It still returns qMin ...
<NCommander> -  return qMin(1.0, qMax(0.0, n));
<NCommander> +  return qMin(1.0, qMax(0.0, double(n)));
<NCommander> That's what I see on accessibility ...
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe my kate went silly
 * NCommander hits apachelogger 
<NCommander> don't make me doubt my sanity
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> funny bug :D
<NCommander> Your a KDE developer, fix it :-P
<apachelogger> kate rendering is pure magic
<NCommander> Qt is pure crap w.r.t. to portability
<apachelogger> seriously, I dont think the kate devs even understand it :P
<NCommander> Magic crap ;-)
<NCommander> write kvim
 * apachelogger blames the syntax highlight stuff
<apachelogger> NCommander: kate == kvim
<NCommander> apachelogger, so it was just a katie bug, and not my sanity?
<apachelogger> yes
<NCommander> well
<NCommander> That's a first.
<apachelogger> NCommander: please test the kmag color stuff on arm
<NCommander> ??
<apachelogger> runtime QA
<NCommander> from kdeaccessibility?
<apachelogger> yes
<NCommander> Your assuming my ARM device has a working X server
<apachelogger> oh dear
<NCommander> hrm
<apachelogger> NCommander: find someone with :P
 * NCommander sees if he can just use Xnest
<apachelogger> if it works I'll commit the change upstream
 * NCommander has no startkde script
<apachelogger> -workspace
<NCommander> Ok, my ARM box is still doing a build of artwork so when that finishes, I'll test
<apachelogger> okies
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> Trolltech responded to me on their dbus bug
<NCommander> "We're not broken, KDE must change"
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> *sigh*
<DreadKnight> how do i start bluetooth from command line?
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: Have you seen: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=211 and/or discussed it with bryce?  It'd be really nice to get rid of that problem ...
<seele> wow.. MD5 has been broken
<seele> http://www.win.tue.nl/hashclash/rogue-ca/
<jtechidna> ScottK-desktop: Bryce and Martin have been discussing that directly in an LP bug somewheres
<ScottK-desktop> JontheEchidna: Great.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> last I saw they were asking the patch author his opinion
<ScottK-desktop> seele: Interesting.  The theoretical risk has been known for quite some time.  That's the first claim of a practical use I've seen.
<vorian> ScottK-desktop: thanks for the sync request
<ScottK-desktop> vorian: You're welcome.
<vorian> i've been waiting for those folks to fix some licensing issues
<Tm_T> hi
<vorian> hi
<Tm_T> other than me using LPIA arch ?
<Tm_T> I noticed that main repos are bit, how would I say, bare here and there
<vorian> if memory serves, there was a public domain issue with some of the docs
<Tm_T> interesting
<Riddell> ScottK-desktop: as far as I caught they want to keep that X patch as it speeds up a lot of things
<Riddell> :(
<Riddell> and recon that KDE should work around it
<apachelogger> Riddell: so we should have kept the old bluez and patched it to work with the intrepid kernel?
<apachelogger> somehow I find the attitude flawed TBH
<apachelogger> Riddell: what about quilt?
<Riddell> apachelogger: alledgedly the old bluez didn't work with current linux
<Riddell> that was the rationale for last minute update in intrepid anyway
<Riddell> what about quilt?
<apachelogger> Riddell: <apachelogger> Riddell: are you fine with making it optional?
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> Riddell: I think about adding an if condition for the include, that way one just needs to add the build-dep if debian/patches/series is present
<Riddell> apachelogger: if you can get it work then go ahead
<apachelogger> aye aye
<NCommander> apachelogger or Riddell, feel like sponsoring another ARM portability fix?
<NCommander> or ScottK
<apachelogger> NCommander: did you test kmag yet?
<NCommander> Remember when I said no working X :-P
 * apachelogger insists on runtime QA
<vorian> :o
<NCommander> WHere is the damn startkde script
<NCommander> its not in workspace
<apachelogger> Riddell, NCommander, vorian: if you got time for a bit of testing http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/96199/
<apachelogger> NCommander: kdebase-workspace-bin: /usr/bin/startkde
<apachelogger> NCommander: why would you need a complete KDE session anyway?
<vorian> apachelogger: sure, as soon as Iget home
<apachelogger> vorian: iGet?
 * NCommander sees if he can get something to work
<vorian> eek, yah, i'm on the phone (i get)
<apachelogger> vorian: iPhone?
<vorian> of course :p
<apachelogger> iGet should be just fine then :P
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> you just had a bit of a case issue
 * Arby does the new feature dance
<Arby> system-config-printer-kde now does ipp browsing :)
<apachelogger> no clue what that might be
<apachelogger> *drinking tea*
<apachelogger> policykit-kde release coming up \o/
<Arby> neither have I really, but it means I can connect to printers on remote machines now :P
<Arby> just not using samba
<Arby> because setting up shared printers on samba has been a pain
<JontheEchidna> <3 print function
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: bluez worked fine for me before it got updated.
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: I see you got a nice mention in Joerg's blog.
<NCommander> I did?
<NCommander> link?
<jpds> NCommander: http://blog.ganneff.de/blog/
<NCommander> Well ...
<NCommander> Go figure
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: Do you still need some sponsoring?
<NCommander> kdeartwork
<NCommander> ^ - ScottK-desktop
<ScottK-desktop> NCommander: Link?
<NCommander> lp:~kubuntu-members/kdeartwork/ubuntu
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> NCommander: Kdeartwork uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu (JontheEchidna too)
<ScottK> NCommander: Congratulations.  One more built.  What's next?
<NCommander> bluetooth or plasma-addons
<ScottK> Well bluetooth is broken anyway.
<jussi01> ScottK: any idea of when that might be fixed?
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> superm1 was helping with it, but I think got distracted.
 * jussi01 misses bluetooth
<Arby> JontheEchidna: nice work on the jockey kcm module. feel like taking a look at s-c-p-kde :)
<Arby> I've made a start but got stuck
<Arby> any idea what would cause
<Arby> The service 'Printer Configuration' does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword 'system-config-printer-kde/scpk-kcm.py The factory does not support creating components of the specified type
<JontheEchidna> Arby: actually I'm stuck with jockey....
<Arby> heh :)
<Arby> still crashing then?
<JontheEchidna> no, I got around that
<Arby> cool
<JontheEchidna> by crippling the program
<Arby> ah
<JontheEchidna> but the ui shows up in its own window because I can't set the parent of the ui to the KCModule because it's in another class
<Arby> hmm, sounds similar to my problem actually
<Arby> if I run scpk-kcm in the source tree the ui loads
<Arby> but if I try from system settings I get the above error
<JontheEchidna> any console output?
<Arby> not from system settings
<Arby> kcmshell4 gives
<Arby> Loading pykcm.py
<Arby> WIdget parent:None
<Arby> \o/ Yippie! it kind of works!
<Arby> component data: <PyKDE4.kdecore.KComponentData object at 0xb28f5aac>
<Arby> Killed
<JontheEchidna> and everythings works?
<Arby> (I killed it deliberately)
<Arby> no, the UI is unresponsive, can't click anything
<Arby> window just hangs
<JontheEchidna> could you paste your code somewhere nice?
<Arby> it loads but nothing more
<Arby> yeah
<Arby> hang on
<JontheEchidna> in my case the misbehavior happens regardless of being in kcmshell or SS
<Arby> JontheEchidna: just the PyKcm class http://paste.ubuntu.com/96333/
<Arby> the whole program is about 3.5k lines
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> well you won't be needing your own kappliation, systemsettings/kcmshell has that
<JontheEchidna> and by the looks of it the actual UI is in the GUI() class?
<Arby> yes
<JontheEchidna> looks like you're gonna run in to the same problem I am later on then...
<Arby> I just copied the main event loop as a starting point
<JontheEchidna> it's probably freezing because it's trying to be its own kapplication
<JontheEchidna> you can remove lines 27 and 31, that much I know
<JontheEchidna> but if its setting up the UI in GUI() I have no clue how you'll be able to set up the UI with the KCModule being the parent
<JontheEchidna> and you'll run in to the problem I am running in to. you'll have to tell uic.loadUi to load the .ui file with no parent
<JontheEchidna> thus making it a toplevel window
<Arby> yeah I see your point
 * JontheEchidna is sorta trying to make himself see his point :P
<Arby> thanks for the tips
<Arby> I think I'll have to poke this some more tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> I think I'd try to merge GUI() with PyKcm()
<JontheEchidna> since PyKcm is setting up the GUI now
<stdin> KMainWindow is very naughty
<Arby> that's a huge job, GUI contains a large part of the functionality
<Arby> in what way
<JontheEchidna> I can't merge the GUI and PyKcm classes because the gui class has jockey's AbstractUI class as a baseclass already
<Arby> there's more to this than meets the eye :)
<JontheEchidna> and I get a metaclass conflict if I try to make PyKcm a base class of both KCModule and jockey.ui.AbstractUI
 * JontheEchidna tears hair out
 * Arby gives up for the night
<stdin> apparently caused by KMainWindow http://paste.ubuntu.com/96338/
<stdin> seeing as using QWidget as the base for my class stops the horrible crash
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, KMainWindow'll do that :P
<JontheEchidna> it's especially naughty in pykde
<stdin> no, it actually *works* in PyKDE :p
<stdin> I can't figure out exactly what's causing the issue there though
<stdin> when QObject::event calls qDeleteInEventHandler, it calls it with "this", so where the pointer changed from 0xbf806b98 to 0x06 is a mystery
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-31
<vorian> evening
<vorian> thoughts on updating mlt so we can bump kdenlive? or should we wait for debian?
<ScottK> vorian: kdelive just hit the Debian New queue.
<ScottK> kdelive/kdenlive
<ScottK> You might write the maintainer for an advance copy of the package and see what's different from the Debian Multimedia package.
<vorian> will do
<vorian> ScottK: there seems to be few differences at first glance (-data -dbg to name a couple)
<ScottK> vorian: OK.  IIRC we used to have a -data.  I'd align to that one and we can forget Debian Multimedia completely (go ahead and do a merge even though it's still in New in Debian).
<ScottK> We used to get mlt, mlt++, and kdenlive from Debian Multimedia, now we can get them all from Debian proper.
<vorian> ah, i see
<vorian> jmpoure from kdenlive seems to be happy with our kdenlive 0.7
<vorian> they added quite a few things for this point release
<ScottK> Sounds like we're moving in the right direction then.
<vorian> yep
<vorian> although, MLT does need updating
<vorian> i'll keep an eye on it in debian
<ScottK> vorian: I'd chat with the Debian maintainer about it then.
<stdin> one web browser written in python, because I'm bored and can't sleep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96564/
<nixternal> ouch, it fails acid3 test big time :)
<stdin> that's nothing to do with me :)
<nixternal> hehe, the webkit in gnome works like a champ
<nixternal> kmail sure takes a super long time to load my IMAP email
<crimsun> that's because i'm sneakernetting the bits from your imap server
<nixternal> that would be a lot of sneakernetting dude, as it is GMail :)
<crimsun> good thing i cloned my sneakernets
<nixternal> and if their Internet is anything like their burritos, then you have no chance of winning :)
<nixternal> w00t, pinentry-qt4 is fixed with kmail!
<ScottK> When was it broken?
<nixternal> ScottK: it has been broken
<ScottK> OK.  It's been fine in Intrepid.
<nixternal> supposedly hasn't worked with kmail, enigma with thunderbird...and so on
<nixternal> I thought it was, but anyways, there is a no release...I am going to request a sync on it
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Works in Intrepid with kmail just fine.
<nixternal> bug #281487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281487 in pinentry-qt4 "[intrepid] Wrong passphrase message when correct one is entered - due to protocol incompatibility between pinentry-qt4 and gpg-agent" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281487
<nixternal> I do remember that issue though
<ScottK> Odd.  I've never had that problem.
<ScottK> The one person who I've helped with problems didn't have agent enabled in their gpg.conf.
<nixternal> txwikinger: could you look at that bug ^^ I added a new deb you can grab and test with enigmail and thunderturd
<txwikinger> nixternal: I can have a look at it, but I think I cannot reproduce it anymore
<nixternal> go figure :) I am going to commit that sucker
<nixternal> OOOH!
<nixternal> it works
<nixternal> in thunderbird with enigmail!!!
 * nixternal forgets he has that GNOME desktop just for testing stsuff like this
<txwikinger> oh.. that is the other one
<txwikinger> I have not tried that one yet
<txwikinger> well.. I remember again
<nixternal> I know that protocol incompatability issue, I remember seeing it and I think that was fixed a while back to be honest
<nixternal> hrmm
<txwikinger> yes.. I will look at this
<nixternal> I am using the pinentry-qt4 from intrepid, not the package I put in my ppa, and it is working fine
<nixternal> how can people like thunderbird? my lord, it is as bloated as their browser
<ScottK> If you're used to Outlook Express, it's quite nice.
<nixternal> hrmm, it does seem quicker than kmail with gmail imap though
<nixternal> actually...much quicker
<nixternal> ScottK: hahahaha, I bet
<ScottK> My kids use it.
<txwikinger> I got confused since I re-installed intrepid from scratch
<nixternal> I have become fond of Evolution with the Exchange stuff to be honest
<ScottK> urgh.
<ScottK> I tried Evolution and couldn't stand it.
<nixternal> it has worked very well, and even does all of my calendar stuff perfectly
<txwikinger> really? I  had always problems with evolution
<ScottK> So write us some Kmail magic to do the same.
<nixternal> I doubt I would like Evolution for POP3 or IMAP, but for Exchange, it is really the best bet in Linux
<ScottK> best == only.
<nixternal> the kmail magic is supposedly already in the works
<nixternal> ScottK: exactly :)
<nixternal> actually no, you could do the whole citrix setup crap if you wanted to
 * txwikinger searches for the encrypted email
<nixternal> jjess has outlook 2007 running in crossover office and it was crap if you aske me
<nixternal> I had outlook 2003 running in it, and it was faster in cxo than it was in windows
<nixternal> oh damn, encrypted email
 * nixternal didn't test that
<nixternal> I don't think I have any encrypted email
<txwikinger> ROFL
<nixternal> I know I don't...I accindentally erased all of my old messages that were loaded with them
<nixternal> i love this keyboard...the letter 'n' and the letter 's' will just pop up where ever they want to
<nixternal> txwikinger: send me an encrypted email :)
<txwikinger> hehe
<nixternal> what is your key?
<txwikinger> Isn't it on my launchpad page?
<nixternal> oh you bum!
<nixternal> going to make my lazy arse go and find it? :P
<nixternal> got it
<txwikinger> Don't I need yours anyway?
<nixternal> 2e2c0124
<nixternal> irc nick @ kubuntu . org ?
<txwikinger> I think I need to install enigmail first
<nixternal> is that your email addy ^^?
<txwikinger> I think I have that one too now
<txwikinger> usually I use the ubuntu . com one though
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> does that work with your key?
<nixternal> yup
<txwikinger> Well.. it was installed.. and I think I sent soemthing to you
<nixternal> ok, just sent you an email from kmail that was encrypted...it has a nice little note in it
<txwikinger> Well.. your message I could decrypt
<txwikinger> without your deb
<nixternal> yup, and just decrypted it too
<txwikinger> cool
<nixternal> forgot my other machine has its own gpg key just to test this whole thing :)
<nixternal> so we can close that booger...and I will go ahead and request a sync with the new package as well
<txwikinger> yep.. I think we can close it
<txwikinger> even I still don't understand why it occurred
<txwikinger> The packages I have now are no different than before
<nixternal> all it takes is a goofy gnupg conf file in ~/.gnupg to ruin your whole day
<txwikinger> The only difference is, I installed intrepid from scratch instead an update from hardy
<nixternal> 3 years ago, JR and I wrestled with it as it kept booging our debsigns as well
<txwikinger> well.. my gnupg conf is still the same
<txwikinger> that is on my home dir which I did not re-install
<nixternal> ya, I now have a single ~/.gnupg as it is on a USB stick and all of my machines share that badboy
<nixternal> just gotta make sure to run 'sync' every now and then if I am signing keys or downloading keys
<txwikinger> yeah.. that one got me confused for almost a day too before I submitted the bug
<ScottK> txwikinger: Was your old install upgraded from Feisty, perhaps?
<nixternal> that is pretty much the same one JR and I witnessed right after the beginning of Kubuntu
<txwikinger> but that had a different behaviour.. I think the pinentry window never came up
<nixternal> especially with kmail
<txwikinger> ScottK: No.. hardy install and than upgrade to intrepid
<txwikinger> then
<nixternal> but then I was sneaking stuff to warren over at mepis :p
<ScottK> OK.  Feisty had a bad gnupg bug that caused gpg.conf problems.
<txwikinger> Well. the gnupg issue was IIRC not really a bug.. just a user mistake by myself
<nixternal> txwikinger: did you put this in a reply to me - "Encrypted mail test" ?
<nixternal> not the subject, but in the body?
<txwikinger> I don't think I submitted anything about it, or if I did, only something saying that it can be easily confusing
<txwikinger> nixternal: in both... subject and body
<nixternal> wow, KMail 4.2 beta rocks!!
<nixternal> it didn't work this well in kmail 3.5.x
<txwikinger> does it finally work with imap?
<nixternal> I just set it up tonight with imap on gmail
<txwikinger> Everytime I used kmail it had serious issues with imap
<nixternal> I use mutt as my main client, but I wanted to play with kmail, and your bug report forced me to :)
<txwikinger> did it? I thought it was for thunderbird :D
<nixternal> it is slow on the initial grabbing of a few million emails from gmail, but after that it seems rock solid
<nixternal> I made it crash once, but the scroll wheel on my logitech nx nano can make any application crash no matter the OS
<txwikinger> hmm.. I used to be able to do that with Konqui
<nixternal> txwikinger: it was, but someone replied that it was happening to them in kmail as well
<txwikinger> Ah
<nixternal> then I remembered I could install thunderturd on my gnome box
<txwikinger> =(
<txwikinger> gnome box?
<nixternal> after trying to use konqi now for the past few days, I think they should just give up on it...it is so bad it isn't even funny
<txwikinger> Are you hanging out too much with Jorge?
<nixternal> probably
<nixternal> I must say, my current GNOME setup, now running Jaunty...is quite hot
<txwikinger> I didn't sent him a 0-16 congratulation yet :D
<nixternal> using the dusk theme with my ubuntu streetart wallpaper
<nixternal> hahahaha, man they are sore about that in detroit
<txwikinger> hmm.. I installed kubuntu jaunty on my virtual box
<nixternal> look at the stupid chicago bears...getting rid of our defensive coordinator hoping to pick up the lions defensive coordinator
<nixternal> what about 0 and 16 do the bears not get?
<txwikinger> Well.. the Cowboys keep their Offensive coordinator who seems to be over his head
<nixternal> ya, tomorrow I will do the jaunty dist-upgrade probably
<txwikinger> How comes that the Blackhawks are so good at the moment?
<nixternal> I have no idea, but the redwings killed them tonight, 4-0
<nixternal> i am going to the outdoor match between the hawks and the wings on thursday
<nixternal> well actually, tomorrow now, as in 24 hours it will be 2009
<nixternal> i hate new years, just means I am close to being yet another year older
<txwikinger> Oh at Wringley stadium?
<txwikinger> They talk about that game already for weeks here in Canada
<nixternal> wrigley field...careful now...don't fumble that one to much, us cubs fans get upset at typos :)
<txwikinger> sorry... too many teams in the windy city
<nixternal> to bad it couldn't have been saturday....it was in the 60s here
<txwikinger> and all those dead people being appointed to be Senators
<nixternal> the most corrupt state in the country! I love it!
<txwikinger> Well.. Minnesota is trying hard to compete
<nixternal> not hard enough!
<nixternal> we have one governor in prison, and another on his way
<txwikinger> Did you see the funny challenges on some of those ballots?
<nixternal> and in the entire history of the state of illinois, Jim Edgar was our only governor to not go to jail or prison
<nixternal> we rock!
<nixternal> oh, ya that democrat comedian dude is an idiot, I hope he loses by 1/2 a vote
<txwikinger> Is the former husband of Jeri also in prison?
<nixternal> who?
<txwikinger> The Star-Trek chic
<txwikinger> I think he originally ran against Obama for Senate but withdraw during the race
<txwikinger> withdrew
<nixternal> hrmm, I never knew her
<nixternal> I am reading her wikipedia entry now
<nixternal> not even from illinois, but she was chosen miss illinois
<nixternal> omg, I had no clue
<txwikinger> I thought I was in a timemachine today
<nixternal> I know who she is now
<nixternal> no, her husband wanted that freaky sex stuff in their marriage right?
<txwikinger> I saw Cujo playing in the goal for the leafs
<txwikinger> yes something like that
<nixternal> he was supposed to run against obama
<txwikinger> yes
<nixternal> because of that entire thing he had to pull out and look where obama is today
<nixternal> jack ryan was slated to win that election too
<txwikinger> Well.. that was before the dead people voting
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> nixternal: Would you please look at kde-style-qtcurve merge?
<ScottK> I can't see how it ever worked before, but I'm not sure if that's the package or the Scotch.
<nixternal> hahah, ok
<nixternal> interesting...how the heck did it ever work? if it would fail when trying to write $HOME/.qt
<txwikinger> I found an interesting thing with ktorrent
<txwikinger> it saves the torrents with absolute pathnames
<txwikinger> so if you change your home dir name it has some issues :D
<nixternal> is that a config issue?
<nixternal> patch -p3 -R < debian/patches/kubuntu_01_default_settings.diff
<nixternal> patching file common/config_file.c
<nixternal> Unreversed patch detected!  Ignore -R? [n]
<nixternal> ScottK: ^^ how the hell did it build? I can't even build the intrepid version without it erroring out
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  It's not just me.
<ScottK> It needs a proper patch system.
<txwikinger> or Scotch
<ScottK> Please go hunt down ryanakca and beat that into him.
 * ScottK gets a refill.
<nixternal> ScottK: I think the debian maintainer needs some beeting as well
<ScottK> The patch is ours.
<nixternal> oh, it is...my fault
<nixternal> lets beet the debian maintainer anyways
<nixternal> beat too
<ScottK> OK, but fix it first then.
 * nixternal hunts down ryanakca and beats "KDE-STYLE-QTCURVE NEEDS A PROPER PATCH SYSTEM" into him
 * ScottK says good bye to what once was a very nice bottle of Glenlivet.
 * ScottK wonders if Riddell would approve.
<nixternal> ScottK: someone else may need a bit of smacking as well
<nixternal> ie. look at the changelog, Wed, 11 Jun 2008 14:14:15 +0000
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> err, nevermind
<nixternal> this dr. pepper must be getting to me :)
<nixternal> Mon, 17 Mar 2008 - 0.55.2-1ubuntu2:  Add kubuntu_01_default_settings.diff for nicer defaults.
<nixternal> :)
<ScottK> Looks like jr gets a whooping too.
<nixternal> hahaha, yup!!!
<nixternal> get um!!!
<ScottK> Nah.  Killing cruft tonight.
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> KMail somehow made gmail think there are 2035 unread emails right now
<nixternal> wow, big kmail boog
<nixternal> damnit
 * txwikinger just saw nixternal flying by
<nixternal> hehe
<txwikinger> Are you even allowed to fly by in this province?
<nixternal> probably not
<txwikinger> maybe kmail counts all those unread e-mails in the spam folder that all those M$ machines send out
<nixternal> that was interesting
<nixternal> I will have to play with it more tomorrow and see if I can do taht again
 * txwikinger wonders if in Ill dead e-mails are counted too
<txwikinger> tomorrow or today after sleeping :D
<nixternal> ya, today
<ScottK> Well the Gmail IMAP implementation is, 'unusual'
<ScottK> So I don't know I'd necessarliy blame Kmail.
<nixternal> that was the first time I had ever saw that before, and I have been using their IMAP stuff in GMail since day one with mutt and had 0 problems
<nixternal> well, not 0...there is one problem with refreshing deleted content across multiple labels
 * txwikinger uses a proper imap server
<txwikinger> my own
<nixternal> to lazy to setup another imap server
<txwikinger> maybe I should try kmail for a change
<txwikinger> can I import all my thunderbird account settings?
<ScottK> Mail you can import.  I don't remember about account settings.
<txwikinger> Well.. I don't want to re-enter all my identities
<txwikinger> It would make me feel like I have a multiple personality disorder :D
<ScottK> No harm in trying.  If it doesn't, just don't use it.
<txwikinger> well. or writing some conversion script :D
<ScottK> Even better.
<freeflying> anyone can do me sponsor main upload? http://kubuntu.3322.org/ttf-wqy/ttf-wqy-zenhei_0.8.34-cvs20081027-0ubuntu1.dsc
<freeflying> thanks
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> freeflying: Why are we updating to a cvs snapshot?
<freeflying> ScottK: they will release sometime, but I'm not sure when, so I want it to be in repositary, then we will have more feedback
<ScottK> freeflying: OK.  Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<freeflying> ScottK: hehe, welcome, I'm still a member of kubuntu
<ScottK> Member or not, the contribution is appreciated.
<freeflying> ScottK: anyway, thanks for your sponsor
<ScottK> freeflying: You're welcome.
<ScottK> jpds: Would you mind looking at kmediafactory and seeing if it can be fixed to be installable again?
<Arby> morning all :)
<apachelogger> google gadgets support in kde-nightly :D http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot198.png
<Arby> shiny :)
 * Arby does the shortest work day in history and prepares to leave :)
<Lure> apachelogger: do you have googlegadgets package available fo us building kde from svn?
<apachelogger> Lure: only if you use neon's Qt
<Lure> apachelogger: what is special with neon's qt?
<Lure> so jaunty qt is no good?
<Lure> apachelogger: do you plan to package it for jaunty?
<apachelogger> Lure: there is apparently someone working on it
<apachelogger> didn't succeed in contacting him though
<apachelogger> Lure: eitherway I plan to have it in jaunty
<daskreech> What's the package nedded for KGHNS ?
<apachelogger> kdelibs
<daskreech> Hmm I installed that already
<apachelogger> NCommander: did anyone test kmag on armel yet?
<apachelogger> daskreech: whats the problem?
<daskreech> Nothing heart rending My computer brokeso I'm using a nother one but a) it's hardy and b) It's gnome
<daskreech> So I installed a few KDE apps to stay sane but they don't have KGHNS
<apachelogger> KDE 3 apps?
<daskreech> 4.1.3
<apachelogger> we deployed 4.1.3 on hardy?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Intrepid
<apachelogger> daskreech: how did you get 4.1.3?
<daskreech> >_<
<daskreech> This is 4.0.5
<daskreech> Wrong repo
<daskreech> Booo
<apachelogger> good chance it just was broken
<JontheEchidna> now back to wondering why jockey-backend is crashing pykde...
<JontheEchidna> oh well, at least jockey is partially populating the kcm *and* the ui is actually in the kcmshell rather than its own window :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: backtrace?
<JontheEchidna> thread naughtiness
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/95495/
<apachelogger> threading--
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is the code somewhere available?
 * JontheEchidna grabs link
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/jockey/jockey-kcm
<JontheEchidna> I've marked the code that causes the crash (and commented it out)
<JontheEchidna> as a result jockey populates the ui with mostly nothing :P
<JontheEchidna> I think that whenever the backend tries to use dbus to get infos for the frontend python throws a hissy fit
<apachelogger> you don't have much of a dbus call do you :P
<JontheEchidna> the AbstractUI class does that
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do I has to do something to make it do install of the kcm properly?
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> I haven't actually set it up to install it yet...
<JontheEchidna> copy the kcm.desktop to /usr/share/kde4/services
<apachelogger> oh dear
<JontheEchidna> mkdir /usr/share/kde4/apps/jockey
<JontheEchidna> cp jockey-kcm.py /usr/share/kde4/apps/jockey
<JontheEchidna> kbuildsycoca4
<JontheEchidna> then it will be in the advanced tab of system settings under the "system" category
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> cp mainkcmwidget.ui /usr/share/kde4/apps/jockey too
<apachelogger> ah, there we go
<JontheEchidna> this is what it should look like after it stops crashing: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SVorpSpHQyI/AAAAAAAAAEA/_NcWq_5TOZI/s320/jockey-kcm-mock.png
<JontheEchidna> thumbnail fail
<JontheEchidna> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Jn7tUiuzfcA/SVorpSpHQyI/AAAAAAAAAEA/_NcWq_5TOZI/s1600-h/jockey-kcm-mock.png
<JontheEchidna> still need oxygen icons
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the question is why dbus access would crash
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you on jaunty or intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> intrepid
<apachelogger> maybe that is the problem *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> hmm, could be
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the problem is most likely within python though, the crash doesn't appear to be in pykde, it just happens to be that kind of crash that takes down everything ;-)
 * apachelogger of course doesn't know anything about python debugging and thus wouldn't know for sure
 * JontheEchidna ponders upgrading to jaunty
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: howdy
<daskreech> Someone kick him
<rgreening> hey. happy early new year :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: do something
<apachelogger> :'-(
<rgreening> me monders getting drunk before noon today
<apachelogger> eeeehh
<apachelogger> I haz to scroll
<apachelogger> meh
<rgreening> s/monders/ponders
<jussi01> apachelogger: I have no accesss here
<daskreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, haggai, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee or Mez
<apachelogger> bad management
<Sime> JontheEchidna: it is probably related to using the gobject based dbus lib from inside a kde program.
<jussi01> grumble
<rgreening> any ideas on how to make an iso for kubuntu lpia?
<JontheEchidna> Sime: I have a feeling debugging this will be fun :P
 * JontheEchidna wonders how to go about getting it to not crash
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wasn't debugging jockey always fun?
<JontheEchidna> never this much fun
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just providing it with fake data should prevent the crash I guess
<apachelogger> i.e. don't query them from dbus but just hardcode something
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but then the program doesn't work...
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Deer Dance" by System of a Down [Toxicity, 2001]
<JontheEchidna> unless you mean implement some of the backend in the frontend
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: good point ... but it doesn't crash
<Sime> i played with this once, the trick was to call the gobject event loop when using the dbus bindings.
<JontheEchidna> Sime: so this is something I'd want to discuss with the jockey dudes?
<Sime> JontheEchidna: i'm guessing, but half of the problem might be that kcm doesn't use the gobject event loop which the dbus code needs.
<JontheEchidna> thanks for the info
<Sime> guessing...
<JontheEchidna> your guess is as good as mine at this point :P
<apachelogger> if koffice was any smaller it would be a lot better
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If I remember right, one of our guidance-power-manager patches that awen did did a similar trick.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu10 is the upload in question.
 * nhandler needs to spend some time on REVU to pass up vorian
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: cool, thanks. I'll take a look
 * JontheEchidna begins to fear that this will require greater capabilities than his own to fix
<NCommander> ScottK, or apachelogger, feel like sponsoring stuff :-)
<jpds> NCommander et al.: Happy New Year!
<nhandler> Happy new year to you too jpds
<NCommander> happy newyear jpds
<jpds> nhandler: You too!
<jpds> Best of luck for 2009 everyone.
<Sime> happy new year
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-01
<Tm_T> it's thursday
 * NCommander notes no one said yes to sponsoring ;.;
<ScottK> Happy New Year from -0500
<NCommander> ScottK, I am committing the kdeplasma changes now
<NCommander> ScottK, committed
<nixternal> Happy New Year!
<nixternal> and what a boring new year it is^was
<crimsun> i hear there are some main packages you can sponsor if you're truly bored
<nixternal> I bet there are
<crimsun> thankfully none are mine =)
<nixternal> and none are mine, as I don't have any email telling me about them
<nhandler> nixternal: Just watch Blue Man group on tv
<nixternal> seeing as I live fairly close to their base and have seen them live way to many times, I will pass :)
<NCommander> nixternal, feel like sponsoring another ARM fix?
<nixternal> nhandler: ahhh, they are on nbc5 :)  now I know why you said that
<nhandler> nixternal: They have been on all night
<nhandler> NCommander: Stop working and enjoy the holiday ;)
<NCommander> Meh, if you know what my holidays were like, this is "enjoying" it
 * nhandler did his REVU work earlier today so he could relax now
 * NCommander is actually hacking on dak ATM
<NCommander> The ARM fix was done for awhile, I just didn't commit it
<Hobbsee> NCommander: presumably we need to set something on fire, so you'd start working instead?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, that's the day job
<NCommander> or it was
<crimsun> (yeah, that's why i do *buntu in my spare time)
<NCommander> o_o?
<nixternal> I want my old day job back!
<nhandler> NCommander: Want to fix up X so I can use my jaunty machine again?
<crimsun> err, instead of cleversafe?
<nixternal> the one where I used to spend all of my time working on Kubuntu and KDE, and dabbled in Foresight and other FOSS projects
<crimsun> nixternal: cough canonical cough
<nixternal> the one where I made crimsun sponsor all of my packages for 2 years because I didn't want to be a MOTU or Core Dev
<NCommander> nixternal, you worked for Canonical?
<nixternal> nope
<crimsun> ah dangit, those days?
<nixternal> haha, yup those days
<nixternal> the time was 2005, and I didn't want to leave this place
<NCommander> crimsun, where you one of the DDs Mark pulled from Debian?
<nixternal> heh, I only become a MOTU and Core Dev within the last, not even a, year
<crimsun> NCommander: no
<NCommander> oh
<nhandler> nixternal: I know you became a core dev earlier this year, but I thought you were a MOTU a while ago
<nixternal> nhandler: nope, I didn't want to go through all of the mumbo jumbo...I was kind of rebelling against stuff :)
<nixternal> I was one of those "F Ubuntu with their Kubuntu and KDE is a second class citizen" attitude
 * nhandler was rebelling against Kubuntu and KDE up until a few weeks ago
<crimsun> ~motu lists rich as 2007-06-27
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> damn, I thought I did that in 2008
<nhandler> That is almost a year before core-dev
<nixternal> wow, impressive
<nixternal> so I went about 2 years before doing MOTU
<nixternal> had to get all of them cycles under my belt
 * NCommander is just coming up on six months
<nixternal> oh, and I hated the fact I had to have an LP account to work on stuff too
<nhandler> core-dev 2008-06-19
<nixternal> its funny, I got core-dev and ended up doing more MOTU stuff...weird
<nhandler> BRB
<nixternal> the good ol' days, well before Hobbsee had that damn stick, imbrandon and I were doing buntudot, and I was sneaking stuff to warren over at mepis
<crimsun> Hobbsee has always had that stick, tho'
<nixternal> not always, there were a few months where she was stickless
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> she got the stick when she became the "Kubuntu Community Organizer"
<crimsun> we sound like old fogeys
<nixternal> ya we do, but things were so much more peaceful back then...didn't have this KDE 3 vs. KDE 4 thing going on, everyone loved us and hated Ubuntu for treating us poorly...good times :p
<nixternal> not everyone, just those 4 users we had :p
 * NCommander finds nixternal flashing back to be quite educational
<crimsun> actually, i think people were incensed over kubuntu not having decent printing, and not ubuntu
<crimsun> the assumption was "oh, printing's broken in gnome"
<nixternal> or sound :p
<crimsun> i remember some shrugging off broken ubuntu printing but being spectacularly miffed at kubuntu, because linux-mandrake had decent printing.
<crimsun> or something.
<nixternal> I was never attacked by a printing bug as I always used decent HP products
<Hobbsee> ubuntu printing was magic, compared to kubuntu's
<crimsun> (and to that end, printing has drastically improved since those days. dapper?)
<nixternal> and since HP and Apple do most, if not all, of the cups work, I was safe
<Hobbsee> i was so amazed, when I switched over to ubuntu
<Hobbsee> ie, gutsy
<nixternal> ya, we were amazed when you switched over as well :p
<NCommander> I never was affected by it
 * NCommander doesn't print
<Hobbsee> :P
<NCommander> :-)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, was that good magic or bad magic?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: in the kubuntu stuff, you have to know what type of printer it is, although you can scan for it.  ubuntu's just detects the printers, you click which one you want to add (in the case of network printers), and it adds it, with all the correct settings.
<NCommander> O_o;
<NCommander> That's never been an issue for me
 * Hobbsee always manually had to turn on double sided printing
<NCommander> At least when I used to KDE 3
<Hobbsee> in kubuntu
<NCommander> It worked beautifully on BS- oh
<nixternal> its funny...I was looking at the 5-a-day applet and how much code it took in order to create that, then I messed around with python and plasma, and in an hours time I had something that worked almost as well, and with very little code
<nixternal> rather hackish, but it worked and was quick
<NCommander> nixternal, Qt is rather hackish
 * NCommander has discovered that the hard way
<nixternal> and gtk isn't?
<Hobbsee> i expect it was stuff like network printing, and all that sort of thing, that was more the headache.  But that's what I use, all the time, so... ;)
<NCommander> nixternal, gtk's hacks don't change randomly from platform to platform
<nixternal> for qt being rather hackish, it is still better than the other gui toolkits I have used
<nixternal> except for swt :p
<NCommander> Qt isn't bad
<NCommander> Although I wish it was possible to use po files without doing something evil
<nixternal> how so?
<NCommander> Gtk has better tools, but a worse API (better docs though)
<NCommander> So I don't need to implement some awful hack so Qt can work with Rosetta :-)
<nixternal> one thing I have noticed between KDE/Qt and GNOME/Gtk, are the quality of docs...KDE/Qt do suck pretty bad
<NCommander> Thank you!
<NCommander> someone else who said it!
<nixternal> ahh, Rosetta...nuff said
<NCommander> I personally don't care how nice the enviornent your programming for is
<NCommander> Its shit if the docs suck.
<NCommander> Ergo, win32 programming is better than Qt
<nixternal> what I really hate, is trying to get examples from docs
 * NCommander runs
<NCommander> I jest of course
<NCommander> But MSDN is probably the best developer docs ever.
<NCommander> Of all time
<nixternal> ya, but that is because they have a team of just over 500 people who are paid nicely to work on them
<nixternal> I tried getting on that team when I worked for Microsoft because I knew it was a better way in that working in the department I was in at the time
<NCommander> you worked for Microsoft?
<nixternal> yup
<NCommander> I assume you weren't on a team that worked with the Windows core, lest your programming skills be drained
<nixternal> no, I worked in their "Open Source" division
<nixternal> though most of the time we spent working on .NUT
<NCommander> What, MFC?
<nhandler> They have an Open Source division?
<NCommander> MFC is the only major library from Microsoft that comes with source
<nixternal> *had*
<NCommander> (well, that ATL, and CRT)
<nixternal> no, the Open Source division back then ensured that idiots running Linux had a hard time working on a MS Network
<nixternal> :p
<NCommander> ATL isn't horrible if you can stomach C++ templates
<NCommander> MFC is a load of crack however
<nixternal> all of the MS stuff is a load of crack
<NCommander> IE's plugin interface
<NCommander> OnClick2 and OnClick3
<NCommander> 'nuf said
<nixternal> the nice thing about working at MIcrosoft though, I got to use Linux :)
<nixternal> I started working in Kubuntu from Microsoft actually
<NCommander> That sounds wrong and horrible
<nhandler> nixternal: Lucky. When I did work for Microsoft, I got to use vista :(
<nixternal> that was nice though, as I have never in my life had to depend on microsoft
 * NCommander would like to see Windows CE actually released as open source
<NCommander> Windows CE - great design, horrible UI.
<nixternal> my first computer that I bought was in 1993 and winblows 3.x didn't work at all on it, so I searched on fixes and came across slackware, and the rest is history
<nixternal> I have windows, but that is to only play call of duty
<NCommander> I ha^W found an open IRIX box on my dad's network
<NCommander> I later installed FreeBSD 2.2 that year
 * NCommander ran OS/2 before that
<NCommander> 29 floppies
 * NCommander ran Windows NT 4.0 before that.
<nixternal> the families first computer was 1979, mom worked for Comdisco and Sperry...it was an old unix box that made no sense until around 1986
<nixternal> then we did the typical 1980s style geek stuff:  TRS-80 -> Atari 2600 -> Commodore Vic 20 -> Commodore 64 -> some old TI box -> 286 -> 386 -> 486 -> Pentium 133 that I bought, and then a butt load more after that
<nixternal> had a couple of old sun boxes to back in the late 80s somewhere in between that whole 286 ... 486 mess
<NCommander> sparc's are nice
<DaSkreech> sparks are not
<nhandler> Night everyone
<DaSkreech> night
<DaSkreech> Good $TIME_OF_DAY
<NightMAn> hi
<NightMAn> people I need your help
<NightMAn> Is there anybody her?
<NightMAn> here
<Hobbsee> possibly
<NightMAn> I had windows and Kubuntu installed on my computer. Then I reinstalled windows and now I cant run Kubuntu
<jussi01> NightMAn: support is in #kubuntu
 * jussi01 waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jussi01!
<buz> is there any known breakage with kopete in the 4.2beta ppa? since this morning, it does not show my configured accounts anymore
<buz> not with a kopete settings restored from backups
<buz> (either)
<freeflying> one file in koofice-data-kde4 from ppa for intrepid will overwrite the one in kde-icons-oxygen
<apachelogger> happens
<apachelogger> that said
 * apachelogger should continue packaging
<vorian> HAPPY NEW YEAR KUBUNTU!
<apachelogger> vorian: HNY
<vorian> same to you apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> hola dudes\
<nhandler> Hey JontheEchidna
<nhandler> Happy new year
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<apachelogger> oh nice, the wiki mainpage looks like crap now
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> HNY JontheEchidna and nhandler
<nhandler> aty al
<apachelogger> NCommander: ping
<vorian> hoi JontheEchidna nhandler :)
<JontheEchidna> \o
<nhandler> Hey vor	
<vorian> ohmy
<nhandler> Yeah, that did not show up right
<NCommander> apachelogger, ICMP echo
<apachelogger> NCommander: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ they are obviously discriminating xubuntu and since I don't know whom to poke in the eyes for that I will leave it to you :P
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams is it just me or are the distro logos on that page incredibly blurry?
<apachelogger> http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=3228
<JontheEchidna> looks more like KDE3 with the transparency setting
<apachelogger> the comments are awesome
<apachelogger> proofs the rule: "don't listen to people who don't know why neither KDE nor GNOME is a WM"
<JontheEchidna> wow, 1GB of updates to get to jaunty
 * JontheEchidna wonders how long that will take
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: That's a horrible comment system
<jussi01> hey everyone, Im being incredibly lazy, but can someone point me to a link or explain what the DVD has extra on top of the cd?
<DaSkreech> jussi01: all of kubuntu ubuntu and xubuntu with all of the Main repos
<jussi01> ahh, thanks
<JontheEchidna> http://i42.tinypic.com/hs00hx.jpg , lol
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: So, where do I buy that battery :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<DaSkreech> Does it grow a tail?
<JontheEchidna> what does the powerdevil say about its power level?
<JontheEchidna> IT'S OVER 9000!11!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ha
<DaSkreech> God that cartoon sucked :)
<DaSkreech> At least the Movie will be worse :)
<JontheEchidna> It is entirely possible I have been a Kubuntero for too long :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, feel like sponsoring kdeplasma-addons?
<jjesse> its funny konverstation (kde3) notifies me through the On Screen Display of every channel but this one
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: right click on the channel tab and make sure notifications are turned on
<apachelogger> NCommander: building qt4 right now
<NCommander> ok
<apachelogger> can take a look at it though
<apachelogger> NCommander: did you upload to a PPA?
<NCommander> Can't upload ATM
 * NCommander is on dial up
<apachelogger> oh, qt FTBFS anyway
<apachelogger> NCommander: did you forward to upstream?
<neversfelde> happy new year :)
<ScottK> NCommander: I can do it.
<NCommander> ScottK, its in the Bazaar repo
<ScottK> K.  Looking for it now.
<ScottK> I've been thinking maybe we should have a universe-plasmoid meta package.
<ScottK> NCommander: Looks like apachelogger already uploaded kdeplasma-addons
<NCommander> oh
<ScottK> NCommander: Was there another one?
<NCommander> Nope
<NCommander> I can't check my email here
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
<ScottK> NCommander: That's everything except kdebluetooth, right?
<ScottK> Which, afaik is still pretty pointless to worry about.
<NCommander> yeah
<ScottK> Kewl.
<ScottK> Probably time to update kubuntu-meta then after that's built.  Last time I checked there was a lot of new stuff available for armel.
<JontheEchidna> yay for kubuntu on arm
<ScottK> Yay for NCommander fixing it.
<NCommander> ScottK, we shold probably have kdebluetooth fixed before hand
<ScottK> hand?
<NCommander> *beforehand
<JontheEchidna> NCommander++
<JontheEchidna> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> karma for NCommander: 2
<JontheEchidna> ~karma kubotu
<kubotu> kubotu has neutral karma
<ScottK> NCommander: At this point kdebluetooth is equally useful on all arch, so no need to wait fixing up kubuntu-meta for armel.
<ScottK> arch/archs
<NCommander> fair enough
<NCommander> yay!
<NCommander> karma
<ScottK> NCommander: Weren't you at least a little invovled in porting kdebluetooth at one point?
<ScottK> Any chance you could check up on where we stand with it?
<NCommander> I just talked a little with superm1 one it
<NCommander> I can poke him on it I think
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> kubuntu-meta uploaded so we now have a decently complete armel desktop.
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> ScottK: means we have Kubuntu packaged for Freerunner now? (;)
<ScottK> Ahh does it?  Dunno what arm version that has.
<Tm_T> arm4/7
 * ScottK also doesn't remember for sure which one Ubuntu builds for, but thinks it's later than that.
<Tm_T> http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Neo_FreeRunner_Hardware#Processor
<Tm_T> ScottK: same arm is used in many other devices even today, so it's not "old"
<Tm_T> ScottK: more info about that cpu: http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Samsung_S3C2442B_B54
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> ARM920T
<Tm_T> Canonical has also announced it will officially support ARM v7 (so not v4, bah)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-02
<JontheEchidna> http://www.democratandchronicle.com/article/20081230/NEWS01/81230011
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i read that as man jumps out of a 72 story building and extinguishes fire
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> me too at first
<vorian> i was like, at least he went out as a hero
<JontheEchidna> must be like Rambo's dad or something
<vorian> eeew
<vorian> batavia ny
<vorian> that's the half way point 'tween buffalo and rochester
<vorian> i didn't think they had two story buildings there
<vorian> omg
<vorian> algore was right
<vorian> http://www.democratandchronicle.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?template=zoom&Site=A2&Date=20090101&Category=NEWS01&ArtNo=901010327&Ref=AR
<JontheEchidna> ...why is there a .dll extension in that url? Can you really program websites that use dll-type crap?
<JontheEchidna> that makes my sad v.v
<vorian> hehe
<JontheEchidna> I can never get more than 30 kB/s with archive.ubuntu.com...
<JontheEchidna> for very long
<JontheEchidna> 49% [209 lokalize 363911/571kB 63%]                                         25.3kB/s 2h20min8s
<jjesse> just created a jaunty vm and kontact is not installed by default?
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: it was kicked off the seed at the last minute for alpha2 due to cd size restrictions, its removal shouldn't be permanent
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: cool thanks, seems like a lot of extra packages get installed with sudo apt-get install kontact
<nixternal> oi oi...gone back to using urxvt...lookin' secksi
<nixternal> though I must admin the refresh is a little slow for some reason, but I won't blame that on urxvt as much as I will on "yet another KDE 4 memory leak"
<nixternal> s/admin/admit
<vorian> nixternal: your urxvt looks great!
<nixternal> almost how it looked about 10+ years ago
<vorian> i like your app launcher too :)
<vorian> would be nice to get it as a default
<nixternal> ya, someone put it on kde-look.org
<JontheEchidna> hotness
<DaSkreech> moto moto
<DaSkreech> Am I the only person who doesn' have dolphin's view  move with the selection ?
<astromme_> DaSkreech: Nope, it doesn't move for me either. 4.1.85 on Kubuntu Jaunty here
<DaSkreech> That sucks
<JontheEchidna> jaunty upgrade went smoothly
<JontheEchidna> only ran in to 2 overwrite bugs and a python bug that I could all easily work around
<DaSkreech> How's the Jackalope?
<JontheEchidna> plus... X works (after I pinned old versions of the nvidia driver plus xserver-core)
<JontheEchidna> s/after/since
 * DaSkreech throws penguin eggs at X
 * NCommander yawns
<NCommander> Finally back home
<NCommander> and KDE is (mostly) working on ARM
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed now
<NCommander> :-P
 * NCommander is taking a look at fixing KDE bluetooth
<NCommander> KDE 4.2 is nice ...
<NCommander> wow, kbluetooth is REALLY broken
<NCommander> and quite dead upstream ...
<DaSkreech> Yep
<DaSkreech> If you start massaging it upstream you'll probably get a few other distros jumping in
<DaSkreech> No one really wants it broken
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got fixes for the overwrite bugs?
<NCommander> DaSkreech, its bitrotten to the point of unusability
<DaSkreech> NCommander: How bad? Scorched earth bad?
<NCommander> Referencing non-existant Solid APIs, and the binaries segfault on jaunty
<NCommander> and its doing the referencing form moc files it seems
<NCommander> so yeah
<NCommander> its bad
<NCommander> solid's bluetooth stack is a load of fail ATM
<NCommander> Half of its commented out ...
<NCommander> DId we do that, or is that upstreams doing
<DaSkreech> NCommander: Check it against trunk
<NCommander> I'm checking
<NCommander> this code doesn't even look similar to trunk ...
<DaSkreech> Please don't tell me it's better
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> this is ugly
<NCommander> I think solid's maintainer disappeared
<NCommander> a large changeset was committed to solid's Bluetooth API
<NCommander> which broke the build
<NCommander> so the vast majority of the API is commented out ....
<DaSkreech> What? Solid can't be dead I heard someone blogging it less than 2 months ago
<NCommander> Which was the time these changes were made.
<NCommander> 8 weeks ago
<NCommander> Fixing kdebluetooth means descrewing solid
<NCommander> It's not going to be a quick hackjob ...
 * NCommander notes its probably easier or saner to simply port the GNOME bluetooth app
<apachelogger> NCommander: there is nothing to descrew in solid
<NCommander> Care to explain why the vast majority of bluetooth APIs are descrewed with commit messages "Fixing API breakage"?
<NCommander> apachelogger, ^
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<NCommander> s/descrewed/commented out/g
<NCommander> I pinged one of the maintainer of this code on IRC< maybe I can know what if any plans are
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: bluetooth is no maintained by ervin
<NCommander> But its not an Ubuntu specific issue
<DaSkreech> Is no maintained?
<apachelogger> *not
<NCommander> I think he meant not
 * apachelogger only got up after 4 hours of sleep :P
<NCommander> apachelogger, what specificially is solid?
<apachelogger> NCommander: hardware abstraction
<NCommander> Oh, I see.
 * NCommander winces
<DaSkreech> Oh I thought that might be what he was saying but then you could replace ervin with any of 6 billion names so I didn't quite see the point
<DaSkreech> And notification
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://www.englishbreakfastnetwork.org/apidocs/apidox-kde-4.1/kdelibs-apidocs/solid/html/index.html
<DaSkreech> So if the hardware changes Solid says what and why
<NCommander> Handy
<NCommander> The BlueZ 4 change broke the solid compile
<NCommander> so it looks like someone just commented out that entire block of code
<DaSkreech> It's essentially a KDE abstraction of the udev abstraction of the hardware abstraction layer
<NCommander> ETOOMANYLAYERSOFABSTRACTION
<DaSkreech> They had a KDEshirt that said that
<DaSkreech> Abstracted by the Abstract KDE abstraction library
<NCommander> -_-;
<apachelogger> classic one
<apachelogger> makes my heart smile
 * apachelogger goes fix0ring bugs
<NCommander> fix solid :-)
 * NCommander runs
<apachelogger> one gone, 3 billion to go
<NCommander> apachelogger, your debugging Windows Vista?
<apachelogger> NCommander: solid doesn't need fixing, only the bluez module
<apachelogger> NCommander: no ubuntu :P
<NCommander> *solid-bluez
 * apachelogger doesn't even have bluetooth to test with
<apachelogger> and through kdt we always see where I get with theoretical implementations :P
<NCommander> How hard is it to get access to the SVN  repo
<NCommander> ERANDOMQUESTION
<apachelogger> basically you just need to request one
<NCommander> Where's the catch?
<apachelogger> sysadmins are on vacation :P
<NCommander> so just like Debian then
<NCommander> :-)
<apachelogger> ftp.kde.org is down for days now
<NCommander> I'm really suprisied no one has fixed this
<NCommander> since any distro shipping KDE has non-functional bluetooth
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Get_a_SVN_Account
 * NCommander gets that odd stupid feeling I'm not going to see Xfce for awhile
 * NCommander caused a small scandle when I showed up at a Kubuntu meeting running Xubuntu
<DaSkreech> I should hope so
<apachelogger> you did?
<NCommander> People were under this odd assumption that I actually use KDE :-P
<apachelogger> where I drunk that meeting?
<NCommander> apachelogger, you weren't at UDS
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger is nowhere
 * NCommander is everywhere
<apachelogger> not at UDS, not at camp KDE, not at linuxtag...
<NCommander> #kubuntu-devel - Where KDE and Zen Saying meet
 * NCommander grabs the source package
<DaSkreech> ok Gotta stop listening to Depeche Mode
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: how so?
<DaSkreech> By switching to a new band?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: hm, that could work
<DaSkreech> I'm on Aqualung now
<apachelogger> not that I know that though
<DaSkreech> It's just an Extra Ordinary Thing
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> oh dear, nc crashed
<apachelogger> wb NCommander
<NCommander> thanks
 * NCommander is mulling over his constitution
<DaSkreech> That this be true all men were created equal Unless they should be sent to Guantunamo Bay then maybe they were a litle less
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Good night
<apachelogger> nini DaSkreech
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> rosetta has one month import lag right now
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, when do we get our nokia thingies? :P
<Arby> apachelogger: do you have a minute to look at bug 312771 with your packaging guru hat on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312771 in kdepim "libkpilot_akonadibase missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312771
<apachelogger> I did look at it
<apachelogger> and decided to stop looking at it
<Arby> I'v looked into it and I think it's just a missing entry in the kpilot.install file
<apachelogger> well
<Arby> ah, why?
<apachelogger> Arby: do you have a list-missing from kdepim
<apachelogger> the only references I found to that file is a .so in /usr/lib
<Arby> somewhere yes, and I don't recall seeing it there
<apachelogger> and I certainly don't hope it is a lib without soname
<apachelogger> Arby: I would ask how he comes to the conclusion that that file is missing and that it being missing is responsible for the broken conduits
<Arby> it gets compiled but not installed as far as I can see
<Arby> home/richard/dev/cache/pbuilder/build/30041/tmp/buildd/kdepim-4.1.85/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkpilot_akonadibase.so
<apachelogger> well
<Arby> it does seem as if mandriva had the same bug a bit back
<Arby> http://www.nabble.com/-Bug-45299--kdepim4,-NEW:-kpilot-requires-file-libkpilot_akonadibase.so-from-kdepim4-devel-p20162890.html
<apachelogger> I think kpilot violates KDE's policy on lib install paths
<apachelogger> Arby: add it to kpilot.install ... the lib is soname-less, even though it shouldn't be (which is the reason mandriva assumed it is a usual .so file for development and add it to their -devel and the reason we have it in our not-installed)
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> Arby: remove it from the not-installed when you add it to kpilot.install
<apachelogger> Arby: you can commit the change using  --fixes lp:BUGNUMBER  to link the branch to the bug
<Arby> will do, what do you mean by soname-less? back to me and libs again :)
<apachelogger> Arby: it doesn't have a versioning ... usually you would have .so.x.y.z .so.x .so files ... libkpilot_akonadibase only has a .so
<Arby> ah ok I understand
<apachelogger> if you remember... .so files usually are links to .so.x and .so.x is a link to .so.x.y.z
<apachelogger> of course .so can't be a link to .so.x if the latter is not even existing ;-)
<Arby> I remember
<Arby> it was the definition of soname-less I was missing, I get it now
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> <3 broken tarballs
 * Arby reaches for batbuild :)
<apachelogger> -(~/src/choqok:$)-> ls -lah | grep tar
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 me me   45 2009-01-01 19:31 choqok.tar.gz
<apachelogger> needless to say src/choqok is already the extracted source
<Arby> recursive tarballs?
<apachelogger> well, I think the dev is as good with taring stuff as I am ... so the first try to tar went wrong ;-)
<apachelogger> which probably is a good reason to get himself a fine release script
<apachelogger> which makes me think that my extragear release script needs a new layer of abstraction to make it useful for non-extragear apps
<Arby> hooray for scripts
<Arby> and automation in general
 * apachelogger plays the moby
 * Arby leaves kdepim to compile and goes in search of breakfast
<apachelogger> todo: rewrite dh_make
<Arby> apachelogger: if I send you a debdiff for kdepim can you review and upload please?
<Arby> sent
 * jussi01 grumbles at annoying bugs that make the pc not boot
<apachelogger> Arby: just push the kdepim branch
<Arby> oh right we're doing it that way now
<Arby> I just did apt-get source
<Arby> apachelogger: is it possible for me to pull the branch, apply the diff and push back?
<apachelogger> yes
 * Arby looks up how to apply a diff in bzr
<apachelogger> Arby: patch -p0 < debdiff? :P
<Arby> if you say so :)
<Arby> just one of the gazillions of things I've never needed to know
<apachelogger> or patch -p1 < debdiff if you are in the main directory (the one with debian/)
<Arby> apachelogger:  where in the source tree do I need to be when I issue that^^?
<Arby> ah that answers that
<Arby> apachelogger: do I need a commit comment or are they automagically generated from the changelog?
<apachelogger> Arby: debcommit -R should take care of that
<Arby> apachelogger: done, thanks for the pointers
<apachelogger> Arby: usually you should use UNRELEASED for distribution name to make it clear that these changes were not uploaded
<apachelogger> change looking good otherwise
<Arby> apachelogger: ok noted
<lool> apachelogger: Re:cdbs 0.4.52ubuntu10: you might want to consider testing for $(DEB_PATCHDIRS) being present instead as it's an override for QUILT_PATCHES supported by patchsys-quilt.mk
<jussi01> is the 64 bit flash plugin packaged for ubuntu yet?
<jussi01> I mean intrepid
<Tm_T> indeed
<jussi01> Tm_T: it is?
<Tm_T> jussi01: no, I have no idea about that
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> I was loudly thinking of Qt packaging
<jussi01> Tm_T: do you know where to put the libflashplayer.so for a manual install?
<Tm_T> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Tm_T> ?
<jussi01> hrm, ok...
<Tm_T> that's where it is here
<Tm_T> but I'm on 32bit system
<Tm_T> I think we need a patch for our current Qt
<Tm_T> 0260-fix-qgraphicswidget-deletionclearFocus.diff
<Tm_T> fixes some plasma crashes and stuff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: one is that koffice2 one with the oxygen icons and one is one in libdrm2 with libdrm-intel1 or something
<apachelogger> I thought koffice is fixed?
<JontheEchidna> guess not
<apachelogger> more information
<apachelogger> lool: that var might not be set, or is it set by cdbs internally if none provided?
<JontheEchidna> oh, there's an upgrade to koffice now
<JontheEchidna> maybe it has been fixed :P
<vorian> JontheEchidna: :o
<vorian> i never got to test the beta packaging that fella did
<JontheEchidna> 1:1.9.98.4-0ubuntu1 is wut I just got
<JontheEchidna> Seems to install fine too :)
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: I added that patch to jaunty, never got around to preparing an SRU for Intrepid
 * JontheEchidna cleans out old kernels
<lool> apachelogger: It might not be set; in which case it's sensible to default to debian/patches
<lool> Well $(CURDIR)/debian/patches rather
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I see
<apachelogger> vorian: yeah, we kind of skipped a beta :P
<vorian> hehe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, vorian: if someone feels like backporting... ;-)
<vorian> I was having the baby and stuff
<Tm_T> vorian: when?
<apachelogger> not so sure, I still didn't see pix :P
<vorian> ummm
<vorian> 14th :)
<vorian> grr, hold please :)
<Tm_T> vorian: bah, I have 7-week old daughter here
<apachelogger> lool: that means I need to find out how to create compound conditions :P
<vorian> Tm_T: Congrats!
<apachelogger> vorian, Tm_T: I hope they got names with at least one kay
<vorian> mmm
<vorian> gregory scott for me
<Tm_T> apachelogger: last name has 3
<vorian> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=51387&l=7435a&id=803693404
<vorian> had to find the wifes photos
<vorian> as i broke her blog :o
<apachelogger> Tm_T: perfect
<apachelogger> vorian: also perfect :P
<apachelogger> facebook is the slowest -.-
<vorian> you'll also see the awesome present i got my wife....
<vorian> a backpack blower!
<apachelogger> wahhh :D
<apachelogger> most awesome
<apachelogger> vorian: lovely baby as well
<vorian> thanke
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, so I should be able to port software-properties-kde over to KCM easily enough, but keeping its standalone functionality would be a bit more difficult...
<JontheEchidna> Since its a dialog anyway maybe we could just change things to launch it in kcmshell :P
<JontheEchidna> hrm...
<afiestas> Riddell: ping
<lool> apachelogger: Eh  :)  $(if $(DEB_PATCHDIRS),$(DEB_PATCHDIRS),$(CURDIR)/debian/patches)
<apachelogger> that looks workaroundish :P
<NCommander> hey apachelogger & ScottK
<lool> apachelogger: It's cdbs-style: grep '\$(if ' /usr/share/cdbs -r | wc -l!
<apachelogger> *nod* cdbs always was a big woraround :P
 * lool notes down the quote
<apachelogger> lool: wouldn't that only work within a target?
<lool> I don't think it works any less than $(wildcards ), but I'm sometimes proven wrong
<apachelogger> maybe ifeq ($(if...))
<lool> Or let's say regularly proven wrong, that's less presumptuous
<lool> apachelogger: Oh yes, I intended the above as a replacement of $(DEB_PATCHDIRS) in your expression
<lool> Not as a replacement of the ifeq
<apachelogger> more sensible
 * apachelogger tries
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> I am out of diskspace
<apachelogger> Oo
<ryanakca> nixternal: What do you use to list all the mailboxes in a column in mutt? I always go 'c?' and then arrow around to change mine...
<nhandler> ryanakca: That is what I do too
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: can you take qt4.4.3 in intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> you mean add the patch to the 4.4.3 packages in intrepid?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> so I can concentrate on 4.5
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I can. In the meantime you can use the packages in my ppa for intrepid if you really need the patch
<Riddell> afiestas: you pinged?
<apachelogger> lool: doesn't work too well
<apachelogger> Tm_T: you are doing 4.5?
<apachelogger> b1?
<Tm_T> yes
<apachelogger> oh
<Tm_T> and daily
<lool> apachelogger: You need to set DEB_PATCHDIRS before the include, is that what you mean?
 * apachelogger was starting on it as well :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: (:)
<lool> apachelogger: Alternatively, you could also just mkdir debian/patches and forget about it  :-P
<apachelogger> you are confusing me :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: did you already check what patches should remain?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Tm_T: from my point of view they all should go anyway
<apachelogger> patches--
<afiestas> Riddell: ya, you are the author of the kmix osd, right?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: heh, maybe I make first package that way
<Riddell> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> I want fix the dualmonitor support on it, but maybe you can do it easily (since you wrote the code)
<afiestas> the are some small problems with the position if you have 2 monitors with different resolutions
<Riddell> afiestas: patches indeed welcome
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, should I do b1 or go directly to b1+daily ?
<afiestas> ook, I'll try to do it today
<Riddell> afiestas: you'd need to look at the 4.2 beta for the current code (which was actually committed by someone not me so might be a bit different)
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I really think daily of Qt doesn't make too much sense
<afiestas> Riddell: I'm reading and using 4.2 so np
<Riddell> good luck afiestas
<afiestas> so, I should send the patch to you, or just in the mailist?
<Riddell> afiestas: me is fine
<Tm_T> apachelogger: heh, might be so
<afiestas> oks, I'll, thx !
<Tm_T> someone have to instruct me with ppa at some point then
<apachelogger> Tm_T: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> that'll do it
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, beta1 would be 4.4.90 ?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: 4.5~beta1
<Tm_T> ah, roger
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqzHcbhGWNk
<JontheEchidna> lmao
 * apachelogger needs to become a super sing star dude
<nixternal> ryanakca: that is the mutt-patched package...it is called patch because it contains the patch for adding a mailbox list
<ryanakca> nhandler: ^^
<ryanakca> nixternal: thanks
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "You're Wondering Now" by Amy Winehouse [Back to Black (Deluxe Edition), 2007]
<nhandler> ryanakca: I'm installing mutt-patched now ;)
<NCommander> ~np
<kubotu> NCommander listened to "Sonikku Ganbatte!" by Mario 34 hours ago
<NCommander> -_-;
<ryanakca> ~np
<kubotu> ryanakca listened to "Tout en haut de la France" by Quendi 16 minutes ago
<ryanakca> heh :)
<nhandler> ~np
<kubotu> nhandler listened to "Good Time" by Alan Jackson [Good Time, 2008] 3 weeks ago
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> dood
<apachelogger> 3 weeks?
<nhandler> Where is that from? last.fm?
<apachelogger> aye
<nhandler> That is why. I haven't used last.f for a while
<apachelogger> no good
 * ryanakca cheers... looks like rounding is working / will work on the new wiki theme
 * apachelogger sings about monkey men
<Tm_T> ~np
<kubotu> Tm_T is listening to "Angel of Mercy" by Dire Straits [Communiqué, 2000]
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> ~lastfm recenttracks
<kubotu> recenttracks for Tm_T:
<kubotu> Mercyful Fate – At the Sound of the Demon Bell, Metallica – Merciful Fate, Mercyful Fate – At the Sound of the Demon Bell, Mercyful Fate – Into the Coven
<NCommander> ~lastfm NCommander
<kubotu> NCommander listened to "Sonikku Ganbatte!" by Mario 34 hours ago
<NCommander> oh wait
<NCommander> ~lastfm recenttracks
<kubotu> recenttracks for NCommander:
<kubotu> Mario – Sonikku Ganbatte!, Richter – Bring in the Machine, Sadorf – Aquatic Project, Aeolius – Apocalypric Orbital Ovum
<NCommander> Neat
<jussi01> does anyone here have a backlog of planet ubuntu in theirr feed reader?
 * ryanakca wonders when he'll receive his ``Would you like to renew your Kubuntu membership'' email... only 5 days 'till expiry
<jussi01> ryanakca: you get one of them?
<ryanakca> jussi01: so I'm told...
<jussi01> right then... :)
<ryanakca> Should wiki.kubuntu.org keep a list of links (appearance: www.kubuntu.org, top right) with a search box, or go for a cleaner / less cluttered look with only a search box, like help.ubuntu.com/community/ ?
<jjesse> like help.ubuntu.com/community
<nhandler> jussi01: What are you looking for on planet ubuntu?
<jussi01> nhandler: got it already, thanks anyway (was looking for this: http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=69 ) :)
<nhandler> Ok. glad you found it
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<jussi01> Tm_T: cold?
<Tm_T> nah, just takes ages to build Qt
 * ryanakca remembers when he used to rebuild KDE4 everynight...
<Tm_T> ryanakca: I do it several times a day
<Tm_T> ryanakca: it's not a problem, but Qt takes ages to build
<ryanakca> ah...
<Tm_T> when building daily or more often, KDE4 has only few things it builds again
<seele> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> seele: pong
<seele> Nightrose: on my TODO i have a note to talk to you about Intrepid upgrades and what problems they had when upgrading from 3/4 and 4/4
<seele> Nightrose: do you have any particular problems which come to mind?
<Nightrose> seele: hmmm i'll think about it - right now i can only think of some kmail problems
<seele> Nightrose: ok.. let me know
<NCommander> apachelogger, can you help me at some point work on getting KDE's fixes upstream?
<Nightrose> seele: will do - maybe also talk to claydo (?) - he was doing user support on the mailinglist afaik - he might know more
<seele> Nightrose: ok, thanks
<jussi01> hmmm, lovely... klear has a bug :/
<antiquark> Are the Kubuntu packagers aware that the 4.2 packages do not install some of the data engines (RSS, weather, news) and as a result some of the plasmoids don't work?
<vorian> antiquark: are you aware that some of the older plasmoids have not been updated (by their upstream authors) to work with 4.2?
<vorian> it is unfortunate :(
<vorian> antiquark: please check for bug reports, and confirm or add to them.  If there are none that exist, please file a new one :)
<antiquark> I already filed a bug report on the KDE bugzilla and was toold by seigo that they do work and it is almost certainly a packaging problem. I'm talking about Weather LCD, RSSNOW and the news plasmoid
<vorian> have you checked launchpad for these bugs?
<antiquark> No I didn't. The Ubuntu Launchpad?
<vorian> launchpad.net, yes
<antiquark> ok, I'll have a look
<vorian> thanks!
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong.
<NCommander> ScottK, I took a look at the bluetooth situation
<NCommander> Its not pretty
<NCommander> ScottK, BTW, feel like sponsoring a fix?
<jjesse> what benifit do i get by setting things to utilize akondi? like enabling akondi for kontact, korganzier, etc?
<jjesse> hrm kontact wont' start now that sucks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/98599/
<ScottK> NCommander: About to head out for a while.  Later tonight.
<NCommander> Ok, cya
<ScottK> NCommander: Will this fix get bluetooth actually working or just building on armel?
<NCommander> No, this is an unrelated fix :-P
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  I guess I don' t know the point if it doesn't make it work.  I'd say just toss the patch into bzr and we'll do it with the 4.2 RC then.
<NCommander> ScottK, this isn't for kdebluetooth!
 * NCommander falls over
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  What then?
<NCommander> fontforge
<NCommander> to fix kdebluetooth means fixing solid
 * NCommander winces
<NCommander> solid-bt is REALLY broken
<ScottK> Maybe later tonight then.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-03
<apachelogger> NCommander: just gimme the bug numbers
<apachelogger> and if possible ensure the changed portions work properly at runtime
<NCommander> apachelogger, we have it all on non-arm archs working fine
<NCommander> ;-)
<apachelogger> vorian: more micro-blogging backends on the todo
<apachelogger> NCommander: well, the change is not all that useful if it causes runtime issues on arm, is it? :P
<vorian> apachelogger: where?
<JontheEchidna> halp: http://imagebin.ca/view/z4fue3.html
<vorian>  what responsibilities an operator has to protect children's privacy and safety online.
<JontheEchidna> ^not a permissions problem, same thing happens with root. (It really seems to be an invalid optoin)
<ScottK> NCommander: There might be a narrow window here for some sponsorship if you're still looking for it.
<crimsun> ScottK: (if that offer extends beyond NCommander, i may have texmacs for you)
<crimsun> (test-building ATM)
<ScottK> crimsun: This is the one with 200MB of build-deps?
<crimsun> Need to get 33.5MB/62.1MB of archives. After unpacking 201MB will be used.
<crimsun> i think around 62 if you have a bare pbuilder
<ScottK> OK.  Shoot me a debdiff when you're ready and if I'm still up/sufficiently sober I'll have a look.
<crimsun> ScottK: ok.
<NCommander> ScottK, here
<ScottK> heya.
<NCommander> ScottK, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontforge/+bug/313311
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313311 in fontforge "FTBFS fix for fontforge, all archs" [High,In progress]
 * ScottK looks.
<ScottK> NCommander: Is perhaps "call_libtool_correctly" a patch name that might be seen as a bit of a stick in the eye by the Debian Maintainers of the package?
<NCommander> Not really, Ubuntu's libtool acts differently than debians
<NCommander> (or at least that seems to be the issue)
<NCommander> oh wait
<NCommander> That one
<NCommander> No, that was a stick in the eye for fontforge's devs
<NCommander> libtool for years had big warning lights that support for not having --mode would go away
<NCommander> and it did
<NCommander> fontforge is the first program I saw that actually broke.
<ScottK> OK. Fair enough.
<ScottK> Just did my DM upload to Debian.  Let's see if you broke anything ....
<ScottK> I figured out why on Ubuntu Hall of Fame I've been scoring at or near the top of the uploaders for sponsoring list.
<ScottK> Because of the way my LP account is set up, my uploades show up as changed-by scott@kitterman.com and signed-by ubuntu@kitterman.com so every upload I do looks like it's a sponsorship upload.
<ScottK> NCommander: How long does this tack to build?
<ScottK> tack/take
<NCommander> 10-15 minutes?
<nhandler> Cheater ScottK ;)
<ScottK> Ok.
<ScottK> nhandler: Not on purpose.
<nhandler> I know
<NCommander> ScottK, well, no one has complained about broken uploads yet
<NCommander> and we've had two dinstalls
<NCommander> so far so good.
 * NCommander notes Debian is on a fast track to matching Launchpad's dinstall every hour
 * NCommander is fairly sure Soyuz manages to do that by throwing a lot of hardware at the problem
<ScottK> NCommander: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.  You're sending the changes to Debian, right?
<NCommander> It doesn't FTBFS there, but I will ping the fontforge maintainer
<ScottK> NCommander: Isn't there a newer libtool in experimental?
 * ScottK is guessing that'll break it after Lenny is released.
 * ScottK is off to bed.  Good night all.
<BBM-5> moin!
<BBM-5> kann mir jemand mit meinem problem helfen? versuche gerade KGtk zu kompilieren
<BBM-5> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/ -DKGTK_KDE4=true -DKGTK_QT4=true -DKGTK_GTK2=false lief ohne fehler durch
<BBM-5> aber beim make meckert er
<BBM-5> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/585
<BBM-5> keiner?
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> BBM-5: can we get that in english?
<BBM-5> oh yeah of course ^^
<BBM-5> i try to compile KGtk
<BBM-5> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/ -DKGTK_KDE4=true -DKGTK_QT4=true -DKGTK_GTK2=false run through without any mistakes
<BBM-5> then i tried make and the result is what you can see in pastebin
<BBM-5> i already installed "root-system" but nothing changed
<BBM-5> here is the fcntl2.h:
<BBM-5> /* Checking macros for fcntl functions.
<BBM-5>    Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<BBM-5>    This file is part of the GNU C Library.
<BBM-5>    The GNU C Library is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
<BBM-5>    modify it under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public
<BBM-5>    License as published by the Free Software Foundation; either
<BBM-5>    version 2.1 of the License, or (at your option) any later version.
<BBM-5>    The GNU C Library is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
<BBM-5>    but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
<BBM-5>    MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU
<BBM-5>    Lesser General Public License for more details.
<BBM-5>    You should have received a copy of the GNU Lesser General Public
<BBM-5>    License along with the GNU C Library; if not, write to the Free
<BBM-5>    Software Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA
<BBM-5>    02111-1307 USA.  */
<BBM-5> #ifndef	_FCNTL_H
<BBM-5> # error "Never include <bits/fcntl2.h> directly; use <fcntl.h> instead."
<BBM-5> #endif
<BBM-5> /* Check that calls to open and openat with O_CREAT set have an
<BBM-5>    appropriate third/fourth parameter.  */
<BBM-5> #ifndef __USE_FILE_OFFSET64
<BBM-5> extern int __open_2 (__const char *__path, int __oflag) __nonnull ((1));
<BBM-5> extern int __REDIRECT (__open_alias, (__const char *__path, int __oflag, ...),
<BBM-5> 		       open) __nonnull ((1));
<BBM-5> #else
<BBM-5> extern int __REDIRECT (__open_2, (__const char *__path, int __oflag),
<BBM-5> 		       __open64_2) __nonnull ((1));
<BBM-5> extern int __REDIRECT (__open_alias, (__const char *__path, int __oflag, ...),
<BBM-5> 		       open64) __nonnull ((1));
<BBM-5> #endif
<BBM-5> __errordecl (__open_too_many_args,
<BBM-5> 	     "open can be called either with 2 or 3 arguments, not more");
<BBM-5> __errordecl (__open_missing_mode,
<BBM-5> 	     "open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments");
<BBM-5> __extern_always_inline int
<BBM-5> open (__const char *__path, int __oflag, ...)
<BBM-5> {
<BBM-5>   if (__va_arg_pack_len () > 1)
<BBM-5>     __open_too_many_args ();
<BBM-5>   if (__builtin_constant_p (__oflag))
<BBM-5>     {
<BBM-5>       if ((__oflag & O_CREAT) != 0 && __va_arg_pack_len () < 1)
<BBM-5> 	{
<BBM-5> 	  __open_missing_mode ();
<BBM-5> 	  return __open_2 (__path, __oflag);
<BBM-5> 	}
<BBM-5>       return __open_alias (__path, __oflag, __va_arg_pack ());
<BBM-5>     }
<BBM-5>   if (__va_arg_pack_len () < 1)
<BBM-5>     return __open_2 (__path, __oflag);
<BBM-5>   return __open_alias (__path, __oflag, __va_arg_pack ());
<BBM-5> }
<BBM-5> #ifdef __USE_LARGEFILE64
<BBM-5> extern int __open64_2 (__const char *__path, int __oflag) __nonnull ((1));
<BBM-5> extern int __REDIRECT (__open64_alias, (__const char *__path, int __oflag,
<BBM-5> 					...), open64) __nonnull ((1));
<BBM-5> __errordecl (__open64_too_many_args,
<BBM-5> 	     "open64 can be called either with 2 or 3 arguments, not more");
<BBM-5> __errordecl (__open64_missing_mode,
<BBM-5> 	     "open64 with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments");
<BBM-5> __extern_always_inline int
<BBM-5> open64 (__const char *__path, int __oflag, ...)
<BBM-5> {
<BBM-5>   if (__va_arg_pack_len () > 1)
<BBM-5>     __open64_too_many_args ();
<BBM-5>   if (__builtin_constant_p (__oflag))
<BBM-5>     {
<BBM-5> help!
<BBM-5> :(
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> did you never hear of pastebins?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BBM-5> yeah sorry that was no intention it was in my clipboard and i wanted to paste the pastebin link
<Hobbsee> ah
<BBM-5> and then all of a sudden the whole thing was pasted
<Hobbsee> konversation gives warnings about that
<Hobbsee> asking if you really want to do that
<Hobbsee> (by default, anyway)
<BBM-5> the thing was that every line was sent seperately
<Hobbsee> urgh!
<BBM-5> so it was like paste - send, paste - send
<Hobbsee> how annoying!
<Hobbsee> yup
<BBM-5> yes im sorry for that
<Hobbsee> fwiw, i don't know
<BBM-5> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/586 is the pastebin lik
<Hobbsee> i just saw the eye-bleeding effect of screens of paste
<BBM-5> well then is there something i can do?
<Hobbsee> no idea, sorry
<BBM-5> thanks for trying
 * Hobbsee only did kde3 stuff
<apachelogger> kde 3 \o/
<apachelogger> BBM-5: wrong channel
<apachelogger> BBM-5: #kubuntu or #kubuntu-de for support
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> vorian: of the choqok dude
<BBM-5> apachelogger: in kubuntu-de someone said i can try here
<vorian> morning'
<vorian> s
<vorian> apachelogger:
<vorian> I saw where he wanted us to patch it for him
<apachelogger> vorian: was just a request for help
<vorian> righto
<apachelogger> http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/q4wine?content=85751
<vorian> :o
<cbr> nice
<cbr> amarok2 chose to ignore some of the tracks in my music collection again
<jjesse> from kontact:Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeoutexpired, or the network connection was broken." "
<cbr> and some other albums are thoroughly messed up
<cbr> songs of one album appear under the other album etc
<jjesse> cbr: i have that same problem with amarok2
<apachelogger> cbr: report that to some dev in #amarok
<apachelogger> I am not sure if they know why this messing up happens
 * apachelogger guesses the database importer for 1.4 screws up
<apachelogger> jjesse: killall -9 kontact
<apachelogger> kds needs to be restructured I find the current source structure highly confusing
<cbr> well, it worked for some time
<cbr> it failed a while ago
<cbr> and now again
<nhandler> Meeting is in ~45 minutes, right?
<Arby> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> Thanks Arby
<jjesse> we doing it in #ubuntu-meeting correct/
<nhandler> That is what his email said
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> nhandler: good luck!
<vorian> -1 nhandler
<vorian> oops
<nhandler> vorian: Good luck with what?
<vorian> um, arent' you applying for kubuntu membership?
<nhandler> I didn't put my name down. I haven't met the 2 month requirement
<vorian> ah, i see
<Riddell> requirement?
<nhandler> I could have sworn it was listed as a requiement on the membership page
<Riddell> "Generally, a minimum of two months of visible, significant activity will be required."
<Riddell> a vauge requirement :)
<nhandler> lol
<vorian> hurry nhandler! add thyself
<nhandler> Fine
<apachelogger> not like anyone cares
<nhandler> Only because you called me sir
<apachelogger> hm
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> todo: stop redundant thinking with Riddell
<vorian> kudo's Riddell and apachelogger
<vorian> apachelogger: should we discuss the 4.1.4 and 4.2 RC1 packaging plan?
<vorian> (since they are 3 days away)
<apachelogger> does someone not agree on giving .4 priority?
<apachelogger> seems like .4 is a more urgent deployment to get it into -updates ASAP
<vorian> i suppose :)
<vorian> i type, backspace, type, then give in
<apachelogger> lol
<vorian> i was just thinking one or two people could handle the .4 release
<vorian> (and i'm off work for the next 2 weeks)
<apachelogger> vorian: IMHO it makes most sense to focus on one release, that way we can roll .4 in one or two days and while people continue on rc1 I can do the reviews for .4
<vorian> alrighty, sounds good :)
<rgreening> Im going to be a few minutes late. Got a work emergency that came up...
<Riddell> council roundup: seele, Nightrose, nixternal, yuriy  ten minutes
<nixternal> roger that
<yuriy> ready
<Sput> seele: ping
<jjesse> wow kontact just started up, almost three hours after i clicked on the kontact icon
<jjesse> that's wierd
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meeting in progress in #ubuntu-meeting | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<seele> Sput: pong but i'm in a meeting atm :)
<Sput> seele: hm ok, I am currently working on UI issues and was wondering if you had a good way to let a user override default fonts for some things... as you didn't like the checkboxes we used for that in our fonts settings :)
<Sput> (which I took from konversation's UI)
<Sput> talking about slide 52 from your quassel review specifically... would be great if you could get back to me once you got some time :)
<seele> Sput: well, i think the way System Settings does it in Appearance works.  THere is an option to adjust all, and I think changing the font is less confusing than disabling the font and wondering what font it will be
<seele> there is a screenshot in the doc
<seele> but the config stuff i'm not as worried about, so if you dont get to it you can think about it later
<seele> (although the config stuff is probably the easiest stuff to fix :)
<Sput> seele: so you think there shouldn't be a way to say that one wants to use the app's default font rather than overriding it?
<seele> the app's default?
<seele> oh.. i'm thinking this is a kde app
<Sput> yes, there is a global font, and then you can override that for the input line, the treeviews and the chat window
<seele> there is no reset to default button, huh
<seele> with the kde integration will the default be connected to the default kde system font?
<Sput> unchecking the box means: use the global font rather than a custom one
<Sput> yeah
<seele> yeah, the unchecking thing i think is confusing.. but i guess i never heard konversation users complain about it
<Sput> (btw, KDE integration also solves the issues with notifications since it just uses knotify)
<seele> cool
<Sput> I didn't find a better way to do that... I was looking for a way to label the checkbox [X] Use custom font: [  Courier  ] [..]
<Sput> but that looks clumsy
<Sput> could maybe just provide a help tooltip?
<seele> a what's this? you mean.. yeah you could.
<seele> you could probably just leave it as it is for now and focus on other stuff.  it's just weird and i thought could be confusing, but fonts arent going to keep someone from IRCing successfully
<Sput> as for priorities: EgS is doing the whole mono client stuff, for the toolbar we need to wait for the oxygen guys to give us some icons, so I'm now cleaning up settings pages... in particular fonts and colors
<Sput> then we also need to fix the whole bufferview thing and provide sane defaults
<jussi01> pinheiro tol me to ping him back on the 6th about the icons
<Sput> but that should be more or less it
<Sput> yep
<seele> ok cool
<Sput> KDE integration is already more or less done
<Sput> what was the deadline again? mid-feb? end-jan?
<seele> yes, that's what apachelogger said
<seele> i think feature freeze is the second week in feb
<Sput> ok
<seele> but you guys look like youre on your way to meeting that no problem :)
<Sput> well we do our best :)
<Sput> I think the stuff from your "Recommendations" slide should be possible, and we'll fix a lot of the minor UI issues on our way
<Sput> oh, and I'll make sure to hide non-implemented config options rather than displaying them as disabled :)
<Sput> that seemed to confuse you a couple times
<seele> :)
<seele> if it is a feature someone wants, they'll look around to see how to enable it
<seele> if it's there it's easy to assume it is implemented
<Sput> yes, I guess so... those are remnants of the time when we hardly had any features in the UI, and had a lot of stuff there to see how it could look like and what to implement next
<Sput> also, we didn't have many users back then :)
 * apachelogger was an early user :D
<Sput> yeah, you kept kicking my butt before our first release
<Sput> I remember you pestering me at last FOSDEM :p
<seele> hah.. yeah
 * jussi01 was an early user also...
<Sput> yep, and you still didn't get scripting support :/
<jussi01> only cause I havent done my homework
<Sput> jussi01: nah, not your fault :)
<Sput> I don't think we'd gotten to that earlier anyway tbh
<jussi01> good
<Sput> could be a nice feature for 0.5 though :)
<jussi01> Sput: actually, how early you got to it depends on how much I annoy you... :P
<Sput> jussi01: nah, my mental ignore is quite powerful
<jussi01> s/annoy/vodka I send/?? :P
<Sput> seele: ok, so I'll do it the konversation way with the checkboxes and use an on-hover tooltip in the disabled case so people know what to do with it
<Sput> jussi01: hmm, that helped a lot actually :)
<Sput> we didn't discuss scripting that evening, but I remember being quite productive
<jussi01> Sput: it was meant as a thank you, not as a "I expect somethign from you"
<Sput> jussi01: I know :)
<Sput> and it was one of the coolest thank yous we ever got
<Sput> and quite tasty
<apachelogger> haha
<Sput> seele: one more question: we are going to have separate config pages for global, the chat window, channel lists and nicklist... I wonder if I should put the appropriate font/color options right there, rather than collecting them on one page
<Sput> so you wouldn't find all the color options in one place, but in the widget's config page
<seele> Sput: context is good, especially if people tend to only change one group of settings vs the others
<seele> but since i dont know how much users configure that stuff, i dont know if it is a good idea or would piss off some people
<seele> that sounds like something else to put on the TODO-LATER list.. once you get more people using it you could ask them what color settings they change, etc.
<Sput> our users generally want full theming :) but I don't think it's too much of a hassle for them to go to the widget's config page, rather than choosing 5 tabs in a color page
<Sput> mhm
<Sput> well, I want to get rid of our current color dialog :)
<Sput> it's a mess, UI and code wise
<seele> ah, well that is a good excuse to do it that way
<jussi01> it horrible
<Sput> also I noticed on your screenshots that our color buttons look alll effed up on your setup too
<Sput> thought that was a macos-only-problem :)
<seele> yeah.. was that just me?
<seele> i didnt know why one of them look weirdly disabled but then the other one didnt
<Sput> they *should* have a border
<seele> oh that. i didnt notice that
<Sput> I'll have a look at KColorButton
<Sput> we'll need to reimplement it of course, since we can't rely on KDE widgets, but it should help make it look better
 * JontheEchidna thought he'd be home earlier... oh well
 * jussi01 waves to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> anybody have minutes of the meeting?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: don't think anyone created any minutes....we need to start that back up...I can create minutes this evening if nobody else is going to do it before then
<jussi01> Riddell: you around?
<Riddell> hi jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: got a quick moment for a PM?
<Riddell> can do
<ScottK> How'd the meeting go?
<Riddell> nhandler: added you to kubuntu-members, your <lpid>@kubuntu.org e-mail should set itself up sometime in the next week
<Riddell> ScottK: we welcomed nhandler as our newest member
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<ScottK> nhandler: Congratuatlions.
<Arby> I'm trying to get system-config-printer-kde to work as a kcm module and regardless of what I do I keep getting this
<Arby> http://imagebin.ca/view/bRC2wLi.html
<Arby> could someone check my .desktop file and see if I've done anything obviously wrong
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99237/
<JontheEchidna> the problem would most likely be with kcm-spck.py
<Arby> JontheEchidna: probably but just ruling out possibilities
<JontheEchidna> I don't see anything obviously wrong
<nixternal> ScottK: apachelogger was talking about qtcurve in the meeting, so if you get a chance look through the log files to see it...I told him about the issue you found and I confirmed with that crappy patch
<JontheEchidna> Arby: got a bzr branch?
<Arby> JontheEchidna: not for this no :(
<Arby> I think I'll have to make one
<Arby> this is the terminal output from trying to run it
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99247/
<Arby> JontheEchidna: if you're interested it's now at
<Arby> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kcm-scpk
 * JontheEchidna pokes around
<Arby> feel free :)
<jjesse> where in the kde svn is kpackagekit?
<Arby> jjesse: seems to be here http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/
<jjesse> Arby: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Arby: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/99260/
<Arby> hmm, I thought I'd got all of those
<JontheEchidna> maybe I need to update my installed version of the .ui file?
<JontheEchidna> that fixed it
<JontheEchidna> now I've gotten as far as you
<Arby> JontheEchidna: I'm about to go offline, if you have any bright ideas feel free to commit to that branch
<JontheEchidna> comparing the types of kcm that jockey and spck return
<JontheEchidna> kcm in jockey is a PyKcm object
<JontheEchidna> kcm in spck is a GUI object
<JontheEchidna> somehow makeui isn't returning a kcm
<Arby> hmm
<JontheEchidna> <jockey-kcm.PyKcm object at 0xb2c1c06c>
<JontheEchidna> <kcm-scpk.GUI object at 0xb2d48d2c>
<JontheEchidna> I'll look in to it
<Arby> return self should be return self.ui I think
<Arby> let me have a quick try
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, you'll need to return the ui
<Arby> hooray it displays now
<Arby> :D
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<Arby> JontheEchidna: thanks for the pointer, I've been chasing that for hours
<JontheEchidna> yw
<JontheEchidna> hope you aren't bald :P
<Arby> no but I have no fingernails left
<Arby> now I just need to make it actually work :)
<Arby> I'll push the fix anyway
<JontheEchidna> oh, and you should probably take out the self.show() in makeui
<JontheEchidna> it makes the widget appear before the kcm breifly
<JontheEchidna> setWindowIcon is probably not needed either, but I guess we still have plenty months to polish stuff and I could easily commit this myself :P
<Arby> ok thanks
<Arby> JontheEchidna: it needs a whole tin of polish on the code
<JontheEchidna> ha, I crashed it
<JontheEchidna> shit, same crash as jockey
<Arby> can't say I'm surprised
<Arby> oh maybe I am
<Arby> if you're any good with layouts that could use some love to
<Arby> it looks awful if you maximise the window
<JontheEchidna> I think I'm starting to get the hang of them...
<JontheEchidna> they're a bit of a pain in that I find myself undoing the layouts to change stuff often
<Arby> JontheEchidna: can you try it through System Settings, does it work for you?
<Arby> for it works from kcmshell but not from System Settings
<Arby> s/for/for me/
<JontheEchidna> eek, systemsettings is hanging
<Arby> which is wierd
<Arby> wierder and wierder
<JontheEchidna> oh, there it goes. I still had the kcm open in gdb
<JontheEchidna> doesn't work :/
<Arby> if I run systemsettings from konsole it just loaded
<Arby> but if I start it from the menu it doesn't
<JontheEchidna> hmmmm
<Arby> that's just nuts
<JontheEchidna> same here
<JontheEchidna> but if I start it from the konsole in SS I also get this blank window when I open the kcm
<JontheEchidna> totally weird
<Arby> I think that's the call to .show()
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I should bzr pull
<Arby> I removed that and it goes away
<Arby> let me push again first
<JontheEchidna> kk
<Arby> JontheEchidna: ok go ahead, I'm done for tonight
<JontheEchidna> ttyl
<JontheEchidna> ooh, dinner time
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-04
<chris062689> ....
<nhandler> Riddell: Thanks a lot for setting it up. And thanks ScottK for the congrats
<JontheEchidna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5blbv4WFriM
<apachelogger> Riddell: please take a look at bug 313599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313599 in kaffeine "libdvdcss-i386.deb not found on kubuntu website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313599
 * ScottK just read the irclog of today's meeting.
<nhandler> ScottK: You could have just waited a few more hours. Last I hear, nixternal was working on writing up the minutes
<nhandler> s/hear/heard/
<ScottK> I read quickly, so it doesn't matter much.
<Tm_T> bah, I missed the meeting, I notice
<ScottK> Just as well I wasn't there for the discussions about the "Desktop Experience" team and notifications.
<ScottK> I'd have ended up being accused of being too negative again.
<ScottK> IMO if they don't have time to 'fix' notifications in KDE, it's a win for us.
<Tm_T> ScottK: indeed
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hi son
<mcasadevall> wow ...
 * mcasadevall a DD ...
<Arby> NCommander: Debian Developer?
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> Just got the "Account Created" email
<NCommander> ^is
<Arby> wow, congratulations :)
<NCommander> Amazing I lived this long
 * jussi01 huggle NCommander
<NCommander> what did I do?
<jussi01> NCommander: Ive just woken up and you rather eloquently handled that guy in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you better check the amarok packagers list
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hi mom
<apachelogger> Tm_T: how is qt 4.5 coming along?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: thanks - checking now - i got back last night and only now trying to catch up
<apachelogger> !leaving == !catching_up :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> poor bot
<Nightrose> apachelogger: :P   tell that to my family *g*
<apachelogger> cando
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also... where are our mobile devices? :P
<Nightrose> meh
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> that is #1056 on my todo list
 * apachelogger thinks we need a new Nightrose because the current one is too busy
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> indeed
 * Hobbsee clones Nightrose, but ends up with a very dark night, and a large rose.
<Hobbsee> hrmmm
<Nightrose> *lol*
 * Nightrose kills her clone
<Nightrose> there can only be one true Nightrose
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: sounds like a bug
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that sounds also like a bug
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> i am a singleton! that is a feature
<Nightrose> not a bug
<apachelogger> not so sure about that
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: not well, mind to take a look at it?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: please upload somewhere
<Tm_T> doing
<Tm_T> apachelogger: .dsc or something else too?
<apachelogger> dsc and diff at least
 * apachelogger talkes the dog for a walk
 * Tm_T finds this bit disturbing
<Tm_T> I'm starting to think that my system isn't done for packaging, really
<Tm_T> apachelogger: http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/qt4-x11_4.5.0~beta1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Tm_T> apachelogger: dunno why .diff isn't produced
<Tm_T> apachelogger: but there's tar.gz of sources going anyway now
<Nightrose> apachelogger: see query when you are back
<Riddell> Tm_T: it means you named the .orig.tar.gz wrongly
 * Tm_T hates this system
<Riddell> what did you name it?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ummm, right, it doesn't have ~beta1 part, qt4-x11_4.5.0.orig.tar.gz
<Tm_T> bah and bah again ):
<Tm_T> pbuilder fails miserably here, I have 3 broken Qt:s in use here
<Tm_T> for starters =)
<Tm_T> and just to compile Qt takes easily 8 hours here, I notice
<Tm_T> it's more than KDE as whole + some extragear
<Riddell> I did say it was a beast
<Tm_T> Riddell: I know (:
<Tm_T> and this is kinda educating (:)
 * Tm_T remembers the time when he/she/it used to build qt-copy way too often
<seele> besides quassel and kpackagekit, was there anything else that needed reviewed?  i'm not going to bother with kvirc because it looks like the quassel developers are pretty dedicated
<apachelogger> don't think so
<apachelogger> Oo on a fresh jaunty installation openoffice.org-core is the biggest package -.-
<apachelogger> kde rev 905512
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=905512&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 905512 | Read path to cube cap image from kwinrc. This is needed for an easy branding by distros.
<Riddell> ryanakca: ping, do you know the licence on the kubuntu website design?
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot001.png
<Arby> apachelogger: shiny :)
 * Arby returns to wrestling with python thread locking
<ryanakca> Riddell: to my knowledge, all of Matt's stuff is PD... I can check again. The rounding script is under an MIT license. I haven't really thought of what license my work is under, I should probably release it under the PD to make everybody's life easier...
<ryanakca> Riddell: the wiki theme that I'm working on is GPL
<ryanakca> Riddell: For the wiki, I asked around a few days ago if people would rather have links (like kubuntu.org, top right) and a search box, or just a search box like on help.u.c/community/ , and the reply was just a search box. Is that good, or would you like me to go for links and search box?
<Riddell> just a search box is fine, although a link to kubuntu.org somewhere would make sense
<Riddell> jussi01: hmm, I can't work out if uni_ on #kubuntu is being deliberately unhelpful
<jussi01> Riddell: the lack of tab completion suggests to me that he is unfamiliar with irc
<jussi01> possibly a language issue also
<Riddell> mm
<Arby> JontheEchidna: did you ever find what was causing python to crash in jockey-kcm?
<Arby> and did the crash look anything like this
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99681/
<Sput> seele, you'll like this:
<Sput> <CIA-27> Quassel IRC: The Monolithic build behaves now like a regular IRC client.
<Sput> <CIA-27> Quassel IRC: This is to make Quassel suitable for Kubuntu.
<seele> Sput: yay~!
<JontheEchidna> Arby: for me it crashes right before waitwindow is shown, but I'm not sure that showing the window is causing the crash...
<JontheEchidna> I marked where it crashes for me with a comment and committed it to bzr
<JontheEchidna> and yes, that's what the crash looks like :P
<Arby> JontheEchidna: yes, I know what causes the issue at waitwindow
<Arby> just not how to fix it
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool. what's the cause?
<Arby> it's a problem with class inheritance
<JontheEchidna> fun
<Arby> NewPrinterGUI inherits from kcm-scpk.GUI
<Arby> it needs to inherit from .PyKcm _ I think
<Arby> The crash that kills kcmshell seems to be to do with funky thread handling
<JontheEchidna> yeah, same with jockey...
<Arby> I've figured out where it occurs in the python code
<Arby> but that's about i
<Arby> *it
<Arby> I was hoping you might have a solution
<Arby> I'm somewhat out of my depth now
<JontheEchidna> inheritance and visibilities are somewhat my weaknesses too, unfortunately
<Arby> I _think_ it's that a new thread is created then exits with some kind of non-NULL state
<Arby> but I've no idea how to make it exit in a way that makes kcmshell happy
<JontheEchidna> if GUI() and PyKcm were somehow merged....
<JontheEchidna> mabye that would help
<Arby> I did look at that, it would be pretty hard
<Arby> (for me at least)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, unforunately I can't even do that with jockey due to its gui backend system...
<JontheEchidna> it requires a ui to be created as a subclass of an AbstractUI class
<JontheEchidna> and I can't make it both a subclass of KCModule and AbstractUI, so I have to do that makeui() business
<Arby> at least that seems to work
<Arby> I thought that was quite neat :)
<JontheEchidna> aside from crashes :P (don't know if the crashes are related to the makeui method)
<JontheEchidna> but other than that I was sorta proud for figuring that out
<JontheEchidna> I'm just waiting for an experience pythonista to look at my code and faint
<Arby> show them mine and it'll kill them off
<Arby> the GUI code and the underlying bindings to cups are all kind of mixed in together
<apachelogger> you funny python people :P
<Arby> but I'm too wary of changing the cups stuff because I don't understand it well enough
<Arby> :)
<Arby> if you wish to reimplement scpk and jockey in ruby feel free :)
<JontheEchidna> I've asked some of the jockey dudes for assistance. After Alberto Milone finishes some of his other projects he's offered to take a look at my code
<JontheEchidna> there might be hope yet! (tm)
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: I think we can gain quite some space through amarok 2 ... it doesn't ship docs yet and doesn't depend on python/ruby anymore
<apachelogger> should give us ~20-30 MiB I guess
<apachelogger> opinions aboug bug 262924 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262924 in kubuntu-default-settings "[kubuntu] shared folder" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262924
<JontheEchidna> would koffice vs openoffice save space?
<JontheEchidna> and would koffice be a viable alternative by jaunty?
 * apachelogger finds that a pretty workaroundish solution due to our lack of easy sharing capabilities
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it's not even out of beta yet
<apachelogger> that said... very unlikely
<JontheEchidna> I have a feeling we'll be stuck with that ugly behemoth for a while :(
<apachelogger> even if it was "stable" by feature freeze we probably still wouldn't want it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, since ooo is dying (again) there is hope yet! (tm) :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's dying?
<apachelogger> yes, only <30 devs
<seele> it's such a mess, no wonder
<apachelogger> *nod*
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<seele> although at the same time that is surprising since ooo is up there with firefox as "open source software normal people would know of"
<Arby> I saw a big discussion on one of the mailing  lists proposing that ubuntu adopt some ooo fork
<apachelogger> + IIRC every dev has to agree that sun gains copyright on their code
<JontheEchidna> I'd suggest they jump over to koffice, but they'd convolute that up into as big of a mess as ooo
<Arby> go-ooo or something
 * apachelogger would like some office suite that doesn't bind to either gtk or qt :S
 * Sput suggest writing wxOffice
 * apachelogger pukes
 * JontheEchidna gouges eyes out
 * Sput doesn't clean up
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> change_location(apachelogger)
<apachelogger> moving...
 * jussi01 wants koffice that doesnt crash and is properly compatible with MS formats...
<movedlogger> screw ms formats
<movedlogger> they get replaced by ODF anyways
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: bug 215383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215383 in kubuntu-default-settings "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<movedlogger> where to move it to?
<jussi01> movedlogger: unfortunately I have to deal with people who dont feel that way.
 * JontheEchidna pointy-clicks
<Arby> jussi01 +1 :)
<movedlogger> hm jussi01 and Arby are dealers
<movedlogger> oh dear
<Arby> dealers ?
<movedlogger> *shrug*
<jussi01> can one of you german speakers check this over for me?
<jussi01> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * movedlogger finds the last sentence
<movedlogger> je4d: looking good
<stdin> compare to:
<stdin> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<movedlogger> jussi01 even
<movedlogger> je4d: you are looking good though, I am sure
<movedlogger> stdin: who came up with that? :P
<jussi01> movedlogger: thanks
<JontheEchidna> movedlogger: maybe we could put an icon plasmoid on the desktop linking to the "About kubuntu" thingy in khelpcenter?
<stdin> !-de
<ubottu> de aliases: deutsch, german, germany - added by Seveas on 2006-07-30 14:17:47 - last edited by Pici on 2008-12-18 15:53:39
<movedlogger> oh dear
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: waste of space
<stdin> it was probably a bablefish translation to begin with
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: I would think: context menu of panel (which is kinda unrelated to about kubuntu) OR help -> about kubuntu (which might be confusing for ubuntu us0rs using KDE apps) OR a menu entry (which might be not visible enough)
<movedlogger> stdin: sounds like one anyway ;-)
<JontheEchidna> maybe clever hax in kde4libs to display the kubuntu version in about kde?
<movedlogger> we can do that using a cmake var for the kde version
<movedlogger> but that doesn't really address the issue completely
<seele> what is replacing k3b in jaunty?
<movedlogger> if you look for information about kubuntu you look for kubuntu, not kde
<movedlogger> seele: we don't know
<DaSkreech> wodim!!!
<movedlogger> seele: no one tested k3b trunk for real yet
<movedlogger> apparently it looks decent but no one knows if it actually burns
<Sput> I've heard reports of k3b working fine for people
<Sput> no first-hand experience though
<DaSkreech> wooooooodddimmmm
 * movedlogger thinks jussi01 would want to test it
<Tm_T> wajig <3
<Tm_T> no, I'm not random (;
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: how about that: we change About KDE to About Kubuntu and haxx0r the dialog to present KDE as part of the Kubuntu information?
<je4d> movedlogger: cheers ;)
<jussi01> movedlogger: hrm, could be fun... linky to a repo/tarball?
<JontheEchidna> sounds like a plan, I'd suggest moving it to kde4libs in that case
<movedlogger> jussi01: extragear/multimedia/k3b
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<JontheEchidna> btw, impressive work in k-d-s, lotta bugfixes
<JontheEchidna> and on the kubuntu-meta/k-d-s triaging in general
<JontheEchidna> bug 291473 is el strangeo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291473 in meta-kde "WISHLIST: lower the bar for usability fixes to KDE in Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291473
 * movedlogger hates these god damn bugs that don't belong to the packages they blong to
<movedlogger> we should rename kde-meta and kubuntu-meta
<JontheEchidna> I hasn't really seen any proposed usability fixes that haven't been accepted due to too high of a bar
<JontheEchidna> er, that was supposed to be /me, not I hasn't
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: invalid without precise requests, which should be reported individually against their respective packages anyway
<movedlogger> + minor usability tweaks are not worth the risk of breaking stuff IMHO
<movedlogger> pisses people off ... big time
<JontheEchidna> even if the tweaks dont' break things :P
<JontheEchidna> or even if the tweaks trigger a kde bug
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: you can never be sure that tweaks don't break things
<movedlogger> seele: plasma has a zoom shortcut?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<movedlogger> doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> what is the .desktop validation tool called again?
<movedlogger> desktop-file-validate
 * JontheEchidna install desktop-file-utils
<JontheEchidna> <3 command-not-found
<movedlogger> ah now it works
<seele> movedlogger: it was disabled in intrepid because there were crash bugs associated with some plasma desktop stuff
<seele> not sure if you've enabled it again and it is still not working?
 * movedlogger is using KDE trunk
<seele> ah.. well then can't do anything about that :)
<seele> neon?
<movedlogger> yes
<movedlogger> anyway
<movedlogger> seele: zoom shortcuts are unified in 4.2
<movedlogger> our xmodmap is b0rked
<Tm_T> movedlogger: btw diff and all is uploaded now there
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so some gnome utilities apps don't have icons in the menu in kde since they use icons specific to the gnome icons theme that aren't in the fd.o spec
<JontheEchidna> who should the report be filed against?
<JontheEchidna> (config-users.png is an example)
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: ubuntu-desktop ?
<JontheEchidna> I mean, would we want to file a bug against xdg to get an icon made standard for a user-configuration app? Or would we want to file a wishlist against kdebase-runtime to get oxygen to make an icon?
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: first
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: latter is workaround IMO
<JontheEchidna> KDE's generic "user" icon isn't exactly xdg-spec'd either though...
<JontheEchidna> so I guess we can't go filing reports against gnome :P
<Tm_T> we can, as we are not KDE
<Tm_T> we are distro having both GNOME and KDE apps
<Tm_T> (when it suits)
<movedlogger> hm
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: I don't think config-users is a desireable name anyway
<movedlogger> there ought to be a perferences-desktop-user or something thingy
<JontheEchidna> I am in the process of telling the reporter of bug 301213 where to shove his reports
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301213 in meta-kde "question marks icons after installing package kde in Ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301213
<JontheEchidna> I have all the others down except those gnomey utils
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: I would just move it to some gnome package :P
<JontheEchidna> reports like these make me grumpy
<movedlogger> let them handle it, config-users id not part of the spec so they can't expect KDE to have that icon, so the icon should go to hicolor and not gnome thingy
<movedlogger> s/id/is
<JontheEchidna> oh hey, you're right
 * movedlogger gets a headache from all the keymap stuff and it's documentation
 * movedlogger thinks X11 changed some mapping
 * Sput points movedlogger to X now using HAL for the layout
<movedlogger> oh dear
<movedlogger> Sput: do you know anything about qt's keymapper?
<Sput> what's that supposed to be?
<Sput> qt takes the system locale for that, afaik
<Sput> anyway, after defining my keymap via HAL, my keys work in KDE and Qt as expected
<movedlogger> Sput: got a guide for that?
<movedlogger> anyway
<movedlogger> Qt somehow harcodes keycodes
<movedlogger> so for example it can't process LighBulb
<movedlogger> light even
<Sput> movedlogger: it's used with evdev, google for 10-keymap.fdi
<movedlogger> this makes we wanna cry
<movedlogger> Sput: only works with evdev?
<Sput> think so
<movedlogger> not an option then
 * movedlogger would like standard key codes -.-
<movedlogger> There is an still unfinished driver in X11 for using the /dev/input/event* devices which give much better access to the input event that the legacy raw mode. The X11 driver is named evdev like the kernel module providing these devices. It currently uses a hand crafted, compiled in table to map linux keycodes to X keysyms. If it could be extended to use the xkbd machinery it would be a good replacement for the kbd driver.
 * smarter waves
<movedlogger> Riddell: I would think it makes much more sense to reduce our xmodmap to keycodes that can be identified as almost-standard and create xkb files for others
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: I think I closed a bug similar to bug 243582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243582 in kde4libs "unable to switch desktops with some key combinations" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243582
<movedlogger> ahhh
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: IIRC there was some bug about keypad not being usable
<JontheEchidna> movedlogger: that was about it not working with high Fn numbers by default, iirc
<JontheEchidna> or maybe someone else closed that one...
<movedlogger> yeah
<movedlogger> just noticed
<vorian> afternoon
<movedlogger> hai vorian
<vorian> hi movedlogger
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: do you have bko karma?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<movedlogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144386
<ubottu> KDE bug 144386 in general "shortcuts: please allow to optionally differentiate normal keys from keypad" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<movedlogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177180
<ubottu> KDE bug 177180 in shortcuts "Keyboard shortcuts with numeric keypad do not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<movedlogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173974
<ubottu> KDE bug 173974 in keys "Can't bind shortcuts to numeric keypad keys" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> whee, dupes
<JontheEchidna> I think the first one might be different, the shortcut does not work at all in my testing
<JontheEchidna> though it could be that the reporter is wrong in his request
<JontheEchidna> assuming what the problem is
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: same cause anyway
 * movedlogger thinks the problem might actually be in the qkeymapper
<movedlogger> that thing looks horrible enough to cause this kind of issue
<movedlogger> JontheEchidna: there might be more dupes
<movedlogger> I have seen at least 10 different reports all going down to the mishandling of keypad input
<JontheEchidna> yay, I'm #7 top bug triager now
<JontheEchidna> in terms of bugs resolved
<apachelogger> because you close em as invalid :P
<JontheEchidna> holy crap @ finex though: finex@finex.org  1496
<apachelogger> you are all cheating
<apachelogger> I am quite sure about that
<Nightrose> hehe yea finex is a machine...
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: Im disappointed, you havent triaged my bug yet :P
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: bug 313314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313314 in klear "Klear gives an error on opening" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313314
<apachelogger> we don't monitor klear
<apachelogger> someone please send me a mail
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: k, sent
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> *wait*
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> it appears to me kmail notifications don't work if kmail is embedded in kontact
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: send another mail please
<JontheEchidna> k
<smarter> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: heya
<smarter> anything interesting happened this week? (:
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> hm, I don't like when I am right
<smarter> we got the first release of kds 9.04 apparently, this is almost interesting, nop? :p
<apachelogger> hardly IMHO :P
<apachelogger> uh, quassel in main is going to be fun
<smarter> yay
<apachelogger> no clue how to do that
<smarter> I did that sometimes ago for a package
<apachelogger> in order to import it's l10n template we need to run it through ts2po
<apachelogger> then we can import to rosetta, but rosetta spits po files out and those become mo files
<apachelogger> Qt only reads qm files
<apachelogger> so we would have to run the quassel po's through po2ts and then compile it using the Qt linguist stuff
<apachelogger> pitti is not going to like this
<smarter> :P
<apachelogger> don't we have some Qt app in main?
<seele> ouch
<smarter> apachelogger: back? :]
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> smarter:
<smarter> ok
<smarter> so, hplip
<smarter> and
<apachelogger> isn't that pyqt
<smarter> dunno
<smarter> I found that comment on the main linux french site(http://linuxfr.org): "the KDE packagers of Ubuntu refuse to hear any critic. Their work is of course perfect(for them at least...), so their version is not well done, not well integrated and only suit 2 or 3 people... themselves"
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it is. pyqt3 I think
<apachelogger> Depends: hplip, python-qt4, python-qt3, python-reportlab, dbus-x11, gksu | kdebase-bin (<< 4:4.4.0-1) | kdesudo
<JontheEchidna> eww @ hplip
<smarter> doxygen wizard thingy
<smarter> is in Qt
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> apparently something can generate po from gm or gm from po
 * apachelogger just found an example in the gettext-doc package
<apachelogger> using qt but po/ contains .po's and .qm's
<apachelogger> smarter: -gui is in universe
<smarter> doh
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> apparently gettext can create .qm files
<smarter> ooooh
<apachelogger> the make file makes me wanna cry though :P
<smarter> yay, kvpm upstream is alive again and has integrated my patches :)
 * JontheEchidna wonders if gtk-qt-engine will integrate his patch...
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> feels dead alright
<JontheEchidna> I fixed the backwards/forwards buttons in firefox
<JontheEchidna> I guess I should just make a debdiff then
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ts2po fails on quassel.ts -.-
<apachelogger> why is that python apps never work for me :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 1.2.1 works, but it has parsing issues it seems
<apachelogger> screw that, launchpad should fix their importer
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have a bug about the kdm restart options for grub not working?
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember one existing...
 * apachelogger wants to get rid of the kds wish for making it default since we can't do that right now anyway
 * JontheEchidna searches and faces the 1000 line tag box of the general ubuntu search page
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we have search plugins for launchpad, you know :P
<apachelogger> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<apachelogger> !info kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<ubottu> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (source: kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts): Konqueror shortcuts for the Kubuntu wiki, Ubuntu Docs, Launchpad and more. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 92 kB
<apachelogger> nothing in kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> so I suppose if there is a bug it is not triaged properly :P
<JontheEchidna> maybe bug 107642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107642 in kdebase "Restart to another grub entry locks screen in Kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107642
<JontheEchidna> let's see
<JontheEchidna> wrong package
<JontheEchidna> nominated for 3 distros with no fix
<JontheEchidna> invalidated upstream bug
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> it freezes in Kubuntu Feisty, Gutsy, Hardy-Kde3
<apachelogger>  it doesn't work in Intrepid
<apachelogger> "don't break your kdm and it doesn't freeze"
 * apachelogger declines nominitions
<apachelogger> without typo
<JontheEchidna> I didn't even notice the typo until you mentioned it
<apachelogger> oi vei
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would close the bug, since it doesn't appear in KDE 4 anyway
<apachelogger> and we can't do much about it for KDE 3
<apachelogger> cripple it out of kdm maybe, but that would be a rather crude approach and dangerous as well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could apply the patch from kde bug 63800
<ubottu> KDE bug 63800 in general "support for Grub in reboot in <OS> functionallity" [Wishlist,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63800
<apachelogger> that still would envolve a change menu.lst
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about patching the setting away? :P
<JontheEchidna> last time I touched a patch from a third party I got yelled at by upstream
<apachelogger> last time I didn't review it
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suggestions for bug 296106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296106 in kdebase-workspace "kde generates GB-large log files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296106
<JontheEchidna> I thought you already fixed a log rotation bug
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but look at the dates
<apachelogger> kdm logged within one day >3GiB
<apachelogger> that is anything but normal
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I don't get. it should work
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it only gets rotated daily
<apachelogger> I can certainly introduce a max size
<JontheEchidna> oh, so if it generates all that in a day it's not a rotating issue
<apachelogger> but that would only prevent the filling not resolve whatever is causing so much output ;-)
<JontheEchidna> maybe it could be related to the randr patch that filled Xorg.0.log with craploads of data?
<apachelogger> that is possible
<JontheEchidna> we could ask to see if there's any repitition of lines in the log files
<apachelogger> kdm will log some of the Xorg output as well IIRC
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask him to paste the first 1k lines
<JontheEchidna> I think that patch has given us nothing but trouble :(
 * apachelogger changes the logrotate file in jaunty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it is a patch :P
<JontheEchidna> but it's from the infallible suse!
<JontheEchidna> any packager who views their packages are blinded by their perfection
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> fedora's are a lot more sane than suse's
<apachelogger> the KDE ones at least
<JontheEchidna> but nobody cares about fedora. Suse is perfect, Kubuntu is worse than shit. But nobody cares about fedora
<JontheEchidna> on the Dot, anyways
<apachelogger> don't trust the dot
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is bug 285831 still the valid for the intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285831 in kdebase-runtime "icon for ms-word file *.doc is "?" instead of ooo-word" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285831
 * apachelogger doesn't have docs
<JontheEchidna> probably
<JontheEchidna> I can't find the file that was symlinked to the other icon
 * JontheEchidna disappears for a whle
 * apachelogger googles a doc
<apachelogger> for some reason it detects the wrong file type
<apachelogger> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=442443
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 442443 in kdebase ".doc files have ? (question mark) icon" [Low,Assigned]
<ScottK> apachelogger: I do hope amarok can save us some space.  We really need to get 5.1 into the archive.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is stopping it right now?
<ScottK> Riddell said he wanted server team to approve it.  Perhaps you could talk to zul?
<apachelogger> I'll write a mail later on
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.
<NCommander> hey ScottK
<ScottK> Hey NCommander.
<NCommander> ScottK, so I'm now a python-qt4 maintainer in Debian
<NCommander> Go figure.
 * NCommander is also now a full DD :-)
<ScottK> Excellent and congratulations.
<smarter> NCommander: congrats :)
<nhandler> Congrats NCommander
<jjesse> NCommander: congrats
<nhandler> NCommander: Care to sponsor a package for me?
<crimsun> i did always chuckle that the sponsorship requests increased dramatically after becoming DD/core
<NCommander> nhandler, sure
<nhandler> NCommander: It is namedd lyricue. It is already in Ubuntu. I uploaded it to mentors.debian.net
 * NCommander blows the dust off his sid chroot
<NCommander> nhandler, new package, or update?
<nhandler> New package
<NCommander> nhandler, do you want to send it to experimental or unstable?
<nhandler> NCommander: I think unstable should be fine.
<NCommander> This made it through Ubuntu NEW?
<nhandler> Yes, why?
<NCommander> Copyright says its LGPL, but COPYING says its GPL
<NCommander> No license headers
<nixternal> nhandler: if it is kde4 package, then it goes to experimental fyi
<nhandler> nixternal: It isn't
<nhandler> NCommander: I'll take another look at it. I didn't do the original packaging for Ubuntu
<NCommander> WHoever approved this should really reconsider
<NCommander> :_/
<NCommander> *:-/
<NCommander> Sorry, I can't sponsor this upload.
<nhandler> NCommander: No problem. I'll get the copyright stuff sorted out
<NCommander> Thanks
<NCommander> Feel free to ping me when you wish to try again
<NCommander> anyone else want to try and get sponsored?
<ScottK> I just added Jaunty to the list of exceptions for the "THIS_SHOULD_GO_IN_UNSTABLE" check so future uploads to expermental should build fine on Jaunty.
<ScottK> That's in the Debian pgk-gde svn repo.
 * ScottK grumbles about epochs in rsibreak and wonders how the heck we got 4 when Debian has 1.
<nixternal> I was talking to toma and he said something about rsibreak needs to be fixed packaging wise, but I cannot remember what needed to be fixed now
<nixternal> congrats NCommander on the DD'ship
<NCommander> Thanks Nightrose
<jussi01> hehe
<nixternal> hahhaa, I love it when people do ni<tab>
<Nightrose> NCommander: you're welcome ;-)
<Nightrose> congratulations btw
<nixternal> hahahahaha, booyah
<crimsun> you don't realise just how much you rely on tab completion until it's not available in your client, e.g., the fIRC android client
<NCommander> damn it
<NCommander> nixternal, :-P
<ScottK> nixternal: debian/copyright needed some changes in Debian (which I have put in the pkg-kde svn).  Dunno about anything else.
<nixternal> OK, couldn't remember what he told me
<nixternal> I heard the Mez got chewed out for not including me in the copyright file of katapult for like the past 2+ years in Debian
<nixternal> whoops :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: the ni<tab> thing would work if $client had more sensible autocompletion
<vorian> !info kwin-style-dekorator jaunty
<ubottu> Package kwin-style-dekorator does not exist in jaunty
<vorian> lies!
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> still waiting in the queue
<nixternal> vorian: that is supposed to be one of my debian-qt-kde projects... pusling wants me to take it over for him, so expect changes to that in the future
<vorian> nixternal: oh cool!
<vorian> i made a branch for it, i'd like to help you with it if that's ok :)
<nixternal> no problemo
<nixternal> if you are already hip on it, you should talk to pusling about taking it over in debian then
<vorian> na, you are the wizzard
<vorian> the ui part could use a bunch of work.  It would be neeto to have it handle bundles like emerald
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this is interesting
<apachelogger> apparently .msi and .doc have the same header
<nhandler> What is apa	?
<nhandler> Why are you examining .msi and .doc files?
<apachelogger> ~wp apa
<kubotu> Results for apa: 1. APA style: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APA_style | 2. Amateur press association: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur_press_association | 3. Estilo APA: http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estilo_APA
<kubotu> [1] From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<apachelogger> nhandler: dolphin detects .doc files as windows installer thingies (.msi)
<apachelogger> and this is apparently because the header is identical and ksycoca weights the header data higher than the extension in mimetype detection
<apachelogger> unlike xdg-mime which correctly recognizes the .doc as ms word
<apachelogger> removing the header bit from the freedesktop mimefile makes dolphin work properly
<seele> huh.. that's funny
<seele> apachelogger: to me, APA style means American Pyschological Association which I use for research papers
<apachelogger> you americans :P
<apachelogger> oh come on now
<apachelogger> microsoft--
<apachelogger> only some doc files have that header clash
<apachelogger> e.g. ones exported from google docs (i.e. ooo) have a different header and thus get detected properly
<apachelogger> I think kde screwed up
<jussi01> again? :P
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> glob elements have a pattern attribute. Any file whose name matches this pattern will be given this MIME type (subject to conflicting rules in other files, of course).
 * jussi01 thinks it getting late and he should be in bed...
<apachelogger> to me that reads like "any file matching *.doc is msword unless another mimetype gives sufficient conflict to this believe"
<apachelogger> the issue is caused by a magic element of the .msi mimetype
<apachelogger> and about these elements the spec sez:
<apachelogger> magic elements contain a list of match elements, any of which may match, and an optional priority attribute for all of the contained rules. Low numbers should be used for more generic types (such as 'gzip compressed data') and higher values for specific subtypes (such as a word processor format that happens to use gzip to compress the file). The default priority value is 50, and the maximum
<apachelogger> considering the .msi magic has a priority of 50 it should not be sufficient conflict
<apachelogger> assuming it would a value > 50 if .msi is the one and only file to use a given pattern (because of example it has a gigantic header which doesn't change at all)
<apachelogger> s/of example/for example
 * apachelogger should also be in bed
<apachelogger> freedesktop.org specs are way too unprecise for my liking :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: see #amarok
<steveire> Hi. I'm trying to find the people resonsible for the nightly builds of kde4 (project neon, right?), or just a good page of info on it. gg: project neon doesn't really have the nuts.
<Nightrose> steveire: what do you need?
<steveire> I think it could be a far easier way for new developers to get 'trunk' and contribute to modules and applications without having to maintain their own trunk checkout of kdelibs, dependancies changing like libical in the last few months etc. I want to know if the packages install development headers.
<Nightrose> you can install them yes
<steveire> I know there's also kdesvn-build, but project neon could be easier.
<steveire> Nightrose: Do you know who is involved with creating the packages etc?
<Nightrose> apachelogger is
<steveire> Ah, right. well, apachelogger ping :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-04
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: You have something else you need help on?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yeah, I need to upload l10n for 4.3.4 to karmick-backports.
<ScottK> karmick/karmic
<ScottK> I've decided to wait and see if Riddell has a magic script though.
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if Riddell uses batl10n for that....
<JontheEchidna> batl10n-upload and batl10n
<ScottK> If you can upload l10n and have a decent way to script landing it in karmic-backports, that would be awesome.
<JontheEchidna> I can upload every single language pack, but not a single kde-l10n-* package
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> Either Riddell has some magic or I do it tomorrow night.
<ryanakca> shtylman, Riddell: http://drupal.ryanak.ca/ has the screenshot module removed.
<shtylman> what happened to the hotness image you showed me the other day?
<shtylman> ryanakca: ^
<ryanakca> shtylman: That's for Drupal 6. The above theme is for our current 5.13 install.
<shtylman> ahhh
<shtylman> I would make the top banner go more flush with the edges
<ryanakca> shtylman: OK
<ScottK> Nightrose or Mamarok: Should I move amarok - 2:2.2.1-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 to karmic-backports (I'm moving KDE 4.3.4)?
<ryanakca> shtylman: Like so?
 * ryanakca liked it better before
<shtylman> yea... I think that gives it a bit more separation
<shtylman> everything just seems to bleed together
<shtylman> even with the text below
<shtylman> ryanakca: its your final call... but I would look at that... as well as how to distinguish the text below
<shtylman> and maybe make that giant Kubuntu is free... etc a bit smaller
<shtylman> I dunno what it is... but the text just looks slapped on there
<ryanakca> shtylman: OK
<ryanakca> shtylman: Feel free to play around with it, lp:~kubuntu-website/kubuntu-website/kubuntu-theme-v2
<shtylman> k
 * ryanakca => bed, school again tomorrow.
<ryanakca> And I shrank the What Is Kubuntu text
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind.  Decided just to do the translations by hand ....
<mingmingtoo> Hi!  O/
<mingmingtoo> It's the guy no one qanat
<mingmingtoo> Wants*
<ScottK> mingmingtoo: Assuming you're who I think you are, that's not true.
<mingmingtoo> Sure seems one of thexouncil does...
<mingmingtoo> Eh
<mingmingtoo> What does she even do for kubuntu other than yellif at peoples designs?
<mingmingtoo> But I still g
<nixternal> mingmingtoo: dude, I have been supporting you man and backing you up, trying to put out fires, but I will stop doing so if you continue attacking people...I understand your conditions, but you aren't making it any easier on yourself...and you are also attacking a friend of mine, how not only does a lot for Kubuntu, but she also does a ton for KDE
<nixternal> fuck
<nixternal> he couldn't wait 2 more seconds?
<jjesse> what is wrong w/ his head?
<jjesse> srlsy
<ScottK> Probably my fault (PM)
<nixternal> he supposedly has medical issues right now, but I am finding it hard to believe those conditions seeing as vendictive as he has been
<jjesse> seems like he's gone coco for coco puffs
<nixternal> it is seriously starting to really irk me, and I highly doubt I can continue supporting him with these actions
<nixternal> mmm cocoa puffs
<jjesse> i ttried to reach out to him too but no response
<jjesse> oh well
 * jjesse beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<ScottK> nixternal: I totally believe this is from his medical issue
<ScottK> Good night.
<jjesse> night ScottK and nixternal
<nixternal> if his medical issue has been upgraded to batshit insane, OK, I will agree
<nixternal> but depression I thought was the issue...never have I lashed out at people during my depression times
<ScottK> I think the lashing out is the manic part.
<ScottK> It's very common to completely lose perspective when you're in that state.
<nixternal> ok, so I have redone the feedback widget, ie. ported it to c++ since it starts up, cleaned it up a bit, and repackaged it...I will throw it on revu so you can revu it :)
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  You want to upload the two dozen translations updates that are left for karmic-backports while I look at that?
<ScottK> I'm up to kde-l10n-mr_4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1_source.changes
<ScottK> (in alphabetical order)
<nixternal> do they all have to be test built?
<ScottK> Nope.
<nixternal> for x in `ls *.changes`; do dput ${x}; done
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> ooh, dput ubuntu those badboys
<nixternal> I can finish those up
<ScottK> nixternal: Grab them from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?start=0&batch=75 and remove the ~ppa1 and change the upload target to karmic-backports
<ScottK> nixternal: Actually I have kde-l10n-nb_4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1_source.changes done.
<nixternal> hey, seeing as I ported the widget to c++, I renamed it, and have it set to replace the old..is that cool, or should I just keep the same name?
<ScottK> Should be fine.  I'll look at it.
<ScottK> nixternal: You should start with https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/894697/+listing-archive-extra
<nixternal> yeah, didn't want to keep the same name honestly...a) to long of a name, and b) wasn't short and to the point :)
<ScottK> nixternal: What's the new name?
<nixternal> plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback
<nixternal> removed the -qa- part
<nixternal> not showing up in revu yet...need to wait 3084032843280 hours :p
<ScottK> OK.  Get to work on the translations and I'll go hunt it down.
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> so I am starting from -nl it looks like
<ScottK> nixternal: Start from -nds
<ScottK> Found it.
<nixternal> for x in nl nn pa pl pt ptbr ro ru sk sl sr sv tg th tr uk wa zhcn zhtw; do
<nixternal> dget -ux https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+files/kde-l10n-${x}_4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1.dsc
<nixternal> done
<nixternal> ahh, ok..will add nds
<ScottK> nixternal: Any reason you don't want to build you app --with-kde?
<ScottK> you/your
<nixternal> cuz I am a moron
<nixternal> I was building non-kde apps earlier and it stuck
<nixternal> I will fix that
<ScottK> nixternal: How about I fix it and you do the langauge stuff.  I'm sick of backports.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> did you dput anything with these at all?
<nixternal> ie. the ones you finished
<nixternal> ahh, nevermind, found them :)
<nixternal> echo "*** Did you remember to refresh desktop translations with `make -f debian/rules get-desktop`? ***"
<nixternal> ScottK: ^^ do I need to run that before debuild?
<ScottK> nixternal: Not unless I messed it up too.
<nixternal> hrmm, debuild doesn't get past that, it just stops there
<ScottK> We're just reuploading the translations from the PPA, not trying to make new ones.
<ScottK> No.  It just takes a long time.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> lol, as soon as I switch back to that screen, sure enough, there is my password prompt :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Want me to go ahead and upload this?
<nixternal> don't see why not
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> nixternal: Uploaded.  Linitian whines about rpath.  I'll leave that for you in ubuntu2 as I'm too tired.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> thanks
<ScottK> nixternal: How's it going?
<nixternal> getting ready to upload
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> I'll stay up to accept it then.
<ScottK> nixternal: When you're done, would you please put the list of what you uploaded in https://bugs.launchpad.net/karmic-backports/+bug/497724 and then mark the bug fix released.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497724 in karmic-backports "Please update KDE to 4.3.4 on Kubuntu 9.10" [Wishlist,In progress]
<nixternal> yes
<ScottK> Thanks.
<nixternal> uploading now
<nixternal> that was only like a 15 minute task thanks to for, if, and sed :)
<nixternal> dput *karmic1_source.changes
<nixternal> dput ubuntu *karmic1_source.changes
<ScottK> Even better.
<nixternal> sed -i 's/karmic1~ppa1) karmic;/karmic1) karmic-backports;/' */debian/changelog
<nixternal> what a friend that one is :)
<nixternal> for x in `ls`; do
<nixternal> if [ -d $x ]; then
<nixternal> cd ${x}
<nixternal> debuild -S -sa -k$GPGKEY
<nixternal> cd ..
<nixternal> fi
<nixternal> done
<nixternal> booyah, so if anyone has to do mass uploads from ppa to -backports, there you go :)
<ScottK> All I see so far in the queue is nds.
<nixternal> they are all going
<nixternal> up to ptbr right now
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> OK, just accepted through ro.
<ScottK> Coming along nicely
<nixternal> sv uploading now
<ScottK> There's another batch.  Up through tg now.
<ScottK> th accepted too.
<nixternal> last 2 are uploading now
<nixternal> zhcn and zhtw
<ScottK> Cool.
<nixternal> all done
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks a bunch.
<nixternal> np
<ScottK> nixternal: All accepted.
<nixternal> well that was easy
<ScottK> Don't forget the bug.
<nixternal> bug 497724 fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497724 in karmic-backports "Please update KDE to 4.3.4 on Kubuntu 9.10" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497724
<ScottK> All done then.
<ScottK> Once it's all built, I'll put an update on kubuntu.org
<Nightrose> ScottK: re moving amarok: generally the more people get the newest amarok the better but it's your call if you think it is safe enough for backports
 * jussi01 waves
 * Riddell photons
<jussi01> *g*
<jussi01> How are you Riddell? Have a good new years?
<Riddell> yes most jolly thanks jussi01
<jussi01> Riddell: excellent. :)
<Tonio_> happy new year everyone :)
<jussi01> And the same back to you Tonio_ ! :)
<Tonio_> :)
<jussi01> rgreening: good morning sir!
<rgreening> morning. happy new yr
<rgreening> my Amarok keeps crsh
<rgreening> dang
<seele> maco: you called again?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Happy New Year.
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> can anybody imagine running a session at UDW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep still has a couple of empty slots
<dholbach> there's nothing kubuntu-y or kde-y on the schedule yet
<seele> dholbach: hmm.. i could do one friday on kubuntu/kde junior jobs/papercuts
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaw!
<dholbach> that'd be fantastic!
<dholbach> seele: do you want me to pencil you in somewhere or do you prefer to do it?
<seele> you say it as if you didn't expect anyone to volunteer :)
<seele> dholbach: go ahead and pencil me in on friday, i'll put it on my calendar
<dholbach> seele: thanks muchly
 * dholbach hugs seele
<dholbach> and happy 2010!
<seele> dholbach: np, happy new year
<dholbach> :-)
<Riddell> seele: maco is away from internet access for the moment
<seele> she keeps on calling me but never leaves voice messages
<Daskreech> hi dendro-afk
<Stecchino> KDE4.4-beta2, getting phonon build errors. Seems like either missing package or incorrect phonon version
<Stecchino> does anyone know about this. Preferably with an easy, quick fix
<Riddell> Stecchino: what version of qt do you have?
<Stecchino> Riddell: 4.6.0-1ubuntu3~karmic1~ppa1
<Riddell> hmm, that should have the phonon patch
<Riddell> Stecchino: what's the build error?  missing headers are common with phonon since they keep changing
<Stecchino> Riddell: I seem to be the only one of the Amarok devs to be having this problem though. Plenty of people have been using Qt4.6
<Quintasan> \o
<Stecchino> and the build error: http://pastebin.org/71038
<Stecchino> build fails withing Phonon global header
<Riddell> Stecchino: and do you have /usr/include/qt4/phonon/phononnamespace.h ?
<Riddell> that should be part of libphonon-dev version 4:4.6.0-1ubuntu3~karmic1~ppa1
<Stecchino> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> then "/usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon/Global:1:42: error: ../../phonon/phononnamespace.h: No such file or directory " makes no sense if there is such a file
<Stecchino> Riddell: there is something wrong with the phonon symlink
<Stecchino> or rather, it should be a symlink or directory but it's a regular file
<Riddell> /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon -> .
<Riddell> that one?
<Stecchino> actually the one that it fails on /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon/../../phonon
<Stecchino> I don't know what that is supposed to be
<Riddell> >ls /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon/../../phonon/phononnamespace.h
<Riddell> ls: cannot access /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon/../../phonon/phononnamespace.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> weirdness
<Stecchino> relative symlink problems me thinks
<Stecchino> Phonon -> . which screws with Phonon/../
<Stecchino> it ends up one level up in /usr/include
<Stecchino> /usr/include/qt4/phonon/phonon seems to be a correct file albeit a weird one
<Riddell> then a quick fix is   sudo ln -s /usr/include/qt4/phonon /usr/include/phonon  I think
<Riddell> although it doesn't explain why I can compile amarok without issue
<Stecchino> install mishap?
<Riddell> the buildds have no problems compiling either
<Stecchino> or perhaps the result of me trying to fix it with apt-get -i --reinstall libqt4-phonon-dev
<Riddell> that shouldn't do anything (that package is empty anyway)
<Stecchino> This doesn't look right: ii  phonon-backend-xine                  4:4.3.80-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2
<Stecchino> al the rest of dpkg -l | grep phonon is 4.6 though
<Riddell> phonon-backend-xine isn't distributed as part of Qt so it has a different version number
<Riddell> phonon releases are a mess
<Stecchino> At the end: http://pastebin.org/71040
<Stecchino> I would get sandsmark in here but he's afk
<Stecchino> then you could slap him into cleaning up phonon releases
<Riddell> he does well, it's trolltech's fault if anyone's
<Stecchino> /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon/Global << is one of the fancy headers for #include <ClassName>. Perhaps these are generated at make install?
<Riddell> Stecchino: does adding that symlink fix it?
<Stecchino> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> Stecchino: I can recreate your problem but not if I run cmake with the arguments we use to build a package
<Quintasan> trolltech is trolling then :)
<Riddell> so something in this is working around it
<Riddell> -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=false -DKDE_DISTRIBUTION_TEXT="Kubuntu packages" -DCMAKE_SKIP_RPATH=true -DKDE4_USE_ALWAYS_FULL_RPATH=false -DCONFIG_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/config -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps -DHTML_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML -DKCFG_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/config.kcfg -DLIB_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/lib -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc
<Riddell> don't know what though
<Stecchino> Riddell: Amarok cmake I assume? Might be a stale cmake cache even though I deleted to fix
<Stecchino> build type != debugfull might be the significant difference
<Stecchino> or build_tests
<ScottK> When is the next KDE release?
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like we've got a few changes piled up for another qt4-x11 upload.
<ScottK> It might be nice to get that done well before we have a KDE release to package.
<Riddell> we should work out what's going on with Stecchino's include problem with qt4-x11
<Stecchino> I'm here if you need me
<ScottK> Riddell: That too.
<JontheEchidna> RC1 tagging is tomorrow
<Riddell> I also have just packaged virtuoso 5.0.12 by popular demand, we should consider if we want to use that
<ScottK> Better than indeterminate waiting on 6.0.1
<Riddell> it would need a MIR of course but doesn't have any new depends
<ScottK> Fortunately pitti is making those a lot less painful
<ScottK> I just pinged kees on libssh
 * Riddell smiles as "Simplified Main Inclusion Request process" arrives in his inbox
<ejat> Riddell: so virtuoso package will release soon ? \0/
<DasKreeCh> ejat: Not related  :)
<ejat> DasKreeCh: <Riddell> I also have just packaged virtuoso 5.0.12 by popular demand, we should consider if we want to use that
<Riddell> hope so
<ejat> \0/
<DasKreeCh> ejat: Ah Ok missed that :)
 * ScottK installs kde 4.3.4 from karmic-backports.
<Riddell> ScottK: amichair said that kdesdk got held back
<ScottK> Did he dist-upgrade?
<ScottK> Riddell: If he's on amd64, that's not fully built yet
<Riddell> I'm not sure
<ScottK> i386 just finished before the last publisher run
<amichair> Riddell: I did, but then added that the mirror seemed to have been half-updated - switching to main servers got the rest of the packages
<amichair> though I am indeed on amd64...
<amichair> hmmm... I see there are some more packages available now... oh well. trickly trickle little packages...
<ScottK> amd64 is still in progress.
<amichair> ScottK: how does that work? each package is compiled and uploaded separately? not all built and then uploaded together?
<ScottK> amichair: Yes.  It has to be since many of the later packages need the earlier ones to build.
<ScottK> This is why we use the staging PPA.
<ScottK> We don't have an equivalent for actual backports.
<amichair> yes to which? all built first and then uploaded, or uploaded as they are built one by one?
<seele> who was the travel agent canonical used to use before resfax? eyas or something? i cant remember how to spell it
<amichair> ScottK: can't it pose a problem for users (myself?) to get only some of the packages, then a few hours later some more, etc.? the update operation doesn't have to be atomic?
<ScottK> amichair: For third digit updates it's unlikely to be a problem.
<amichair> ScottK: famous last words :-)
<ScottK> amichair: There really isn't a way around it.
<amichair> ScottK: I don't know anything about repos, but I thought u can first build and prepare everything offline, then just 'commit' the changes - not unlike version control systems. but I guess not.
<amichair> I have much to learn!
<ScottK> Arghhh!
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like we need another armel specific no nepomuk patch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1/+build/1425677/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-armel.kdepim-runtime_4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<amichair> ?
<Riddell> ScottK: what causes that?
<ScottK> Riddell: That's 4.3.4 kdepimlibs on armel.  You'll recall you did a no nepomuk patch on armel for one package right before karmic released.
<ScottK> So I'll go with whatever was causing the other problem
<Riddell> ScottK: based on the current conversation on release-team I think kdepim requires neopmuk in 4.4
<ScottK> I suspect that's true, but this is 4.3 in Karmic.
<ScottK> We dropped the no-nepomuk thing in Lucid already and it's fine
<Riddell> do we care about arm backports that much?
<ScottK> It bothers my sense of order.
<ScottK> Do you remember what package is was you patched before?
 * jussi01 hi 5's ScottK
 * ScottK is a bit startled, but recovers
<Riddell> I'm afraid I don't
<ScottK> Found it.
<ScottK> It was kdebase-runtime
<ScottK> And it was soprano, not nepomuk
<Quintasan> ScottK: Hmm I get "access denied" when uploading to REVU, any idea why?
<ScottK> Nope
<Quintasan> :S
<jussi01> Quintasan: you forgot to set a pw somewhere?
<Quintasan> jussi01: pw? I need a pw in dput config to upload to REVU?
<jussi01> Quintasan: either that or you forgot to sign something - I meant that there has to be someway it knows its from you...
<jussi01> but I havent used revu since the old days
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.ca/1737787
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Kubuntu <-- can I add myself there?
<Riddell> Quintasan: that page should be deleted, it was from before launchpad had teams
<Quintasan> oh :D
<jussi01> Quintasan: have you changed your ssh key since LP or wherever revu gets them from?
<Quintasan> jussi01: nope, I always keep em in separate place
<Quintasan> Riddell: What's this Messages.sh? You mentioned me it's missing some time ago and now same for colibri package.
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's a script which generates the .pot translation templates
<Quintasan> Urgh, doesn't sound interesting
<nixternal> can you gdb a plasmoid? or strace one?
<nixternal> or valgrind at that
<nixternal> well damn, plasmoidviewer allows you to do just that...I was a bit worried there
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's boring, but essential for GPL compliance.
<amichair> ScottK: how long does this kde build/update take? it's been hours, and still some missing dependencies
<ScottK> amichair: Part of the problem is that backports are a low priority for building and lots of other stuff has been going on today.
<ScottK> We're close though.
 * ScottK check
<amichair> btw is this build progress publicly available?
<ScottK> amichair: https://launchpad.net/builders
<amichair> ScottK: coolness, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell or JontheEchidna: When is the next 4.4 release tagged?  NCommander wants to get back invovled with Kubuntu packaging.
<JontheEchidna> tomorrowish
<Riddell> e-jat: virtuoso is in my PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa but it has no init script and I'm not sure if it needs one
<e-jat> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> e-jat: do you know if the virtuoso server needs to be running all the time?  or how I should test it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Debian has a draft package in their svn.
<ScottK> I'm guessing it has the right answer to this question
<Riddell> ScottK: yeah it has an init script which doesn't work, at least not for virtuoso 5
<nixternal> Riddell: http://trueg.wordpress.com/tag/virtuoso/
<nixternal> I used the "Once More With Feeling" post to get it running on my trunk box
<nixternal> http://vizzzion.org/blog/2009/10/virtuoso-here-i-come/ <- and of course this one
<Lure> Riddell: can you review bug 502565 and give ACK?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502565 in pyexiv2 "sync exiv2 0.19-1 from debian/unstable" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502565
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<Lure> Riddell: only kde packages need exiv2 in main
<Riddell> Lure: after I've had tea
<Lure> Riddell: didn't 5 o'clock pass already in your timezone :-)
<Lure> Riddell: virtuoso MIR might be fine (it is huge pile)
<Lure> but MIR process just got easier
 * Lure likes it
<JontheEchidna> Installing virtuoso-server, virtuoso-driver and restarting nepomuk = success
<ryanakca> shtylman: Did you have any luck with making the website text not look "slapped together" ?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: from my PPA?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> rock
<nixternal>  7643 nixterna  20   0  105m  73m 6152 S   71  3.7   0:57.79 virtuoso-t
<nixternal> nice little hog
<nixternal> temp1:       +71.5°C  (crit = +99.0°C)
<nixternal> that's what I hate about nepomuk/virtuoso/strigi
<JontheEchidna> it's taking 130 MB here doing the indexing
<JontheEchidna> maybe it'll go down when it's done, but it's still somewhat of a disaster for lower-end computers
<nixternal> yeah, no way we could run that on a netbook
<nixternal> well we could, just don't expect it today
<ScottK> 130MB isn't so bad.
<ScottK> Unless you went with the 4GB SSD option.
<ScottK> On netbooks, I suspect CPU will be more important than hard disk space.
<nixternal> well the size isn't the issue as much as the taxing of the cpu
<nixternal> as soon as I run nepomuk on my desktop, enable strigi...hold on, as the fans power up and start sucking in small animals
<shtylman> ryanakca: havn't tried it... too bust with other things atm :)
<shtylman> nixternal: that link for the applet doesn't work...
<shtylman> I wanted to get the code and try it ... but :(
<nixternal> shtylman: lp:plasma-applet-feedback
<shtylman> nixternal: thanks
<shtylman> nixternal: bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:plasma-applet-feedback": No such project: plasma-applet-feedback
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> lp:kubuntu-feedback-applet
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> no survey :(
<nixternal> are you on karmic?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-05
<shtylman> yea
<nixternal> that's why :)
<shtylman> ahh
<nixternal> there aren't any karmic surveys available
<shtylman> ok..will try in lucid
<nixternal> it works with lucid
<shtylman> also....if I put it into the panel
<nixternal> at least it worked here :)
<shtylman> bad things happen
<nixternal> hrmm, don't know why, as it is a Plasma::PopupApplet
<shtylman> hmm
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: 130 MB RAM
<shtylman> well..I will try on lucid
<JontheEchidna> actually, went up 10 MB now: http://imagebin.ca/view/NjcYHX.html
<JontheEchidna> whoa, nepomukservicestub ain't exactly going easy on the RAM too
<nixternal> hehe
<JontheEchidna> Good thing file indexing isn't on by default
<JontheEchidna> or at least I think it isn't
<nixternal> it isn't unless you tell it to
<JontheEchidna> good
<nixternal> I told it to, it finished, but has been calculating for over an hour now the index
<JontheEchidna> yeah, at least it tells you what file it's at though
<nixternal> yeah, that was cool
<JontheEchidna> I made it skip my directory where all the ubuntu source packages are unpacked before I even tried to start it :P
<nixternal> then I noticed it was indexing all of my .class files in a work directory
<nixternal> only way I saw to stop the indexing, was to disable strigi
<nixternal> had to go in and add *.class to the "DO NOT INDEX DAMNIT!" list
<JontheEchidna> heh
<nixternal> shtylman: hahaha, the progress bar fills up the status bar...nice!
<ScottK> shtylman: Oh.
<ScottK> Yeah, not so good
<nixternal> fixing it now
<nixternal> but who wants to put a survey in the panel
<shtylman> well...I thought thats where it would live?
<shtylman> and pop up a notification when there was a new survey
<DasKreeCh> wow
<DasKreeCh> Ok time to kill X while nepomuk "borrows" My computer
<nixternal> shtylman: that's a good idea...I will definitely implement that now :)
 * maco is back
<shtylman> nixternal: :)
<nixternal> actually...we only want it available for "new installs" so we can get feedback on all of that
<nixternal> because each survey corresponds to a release version
<shtylman> when I brought the idea up... I was thinking that it would sit there (maybe some daemon) or whatnot
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> and would tell you if a new survey was available
<nixternal> but I like your idea though
<shtylman> so for a fresh install
<shtylman> you get the fresh install survey
<nixternal> man, I just thought of another idea
<shtylman> then maybe after a month of use
<nixternal> each new survey could be a different topic
<shtylman> you get another survey if there is one
<shtylman> yea
<nixternal> like after install, it uses the "install survey"
<shtylman> so when we want to learn something about the user and their habits
<nixternal> then after you have been running for a while, it uses a "general use survey"
<shtylman> we "push" a survey
<nixternal> something like that
<shtylman> exactly
<nixternal> hrmm, that might be a damn good idea
<DasKreeCh> Wouldn't that have to be +time from install?
<DasKreeCh> I install things months after release
<DasKreeCh> So having it then pop up 5 surveys on install would suck
<shtylman> DasKreeCh: yea... time after user's install
<DasKreeCh> Maybe a dependency that takes either time from last survey completed or last survey shown?
<nixternal> DasKreeCh: the nice thing about limesurvey, is we deactivate the survey, and if the survey isn't available, then the plasmoid wouldn't notify you of it
<ScottK> Five surverys at weekly intervals, but the interval declines if you don't do it.
<ScottK> Minimum interval no more then 1 minute per survery after a few months of ignoring them
<nixternal> hrmm, this sounds like something useing the opendesktop stuff
<nixternal> we might be on to something bigger than the original idea Riddell had
<nixternal> like, we could message people through the plasmoid and say "HEY! Do our survey now, or we will disable your shit!"
<maco> now thatd be mean
<maco> also, swearing's not sposed to be allowed in #*buntu* channels, even ones that end in "-devel"
 * ScottK didn't notice any swearing, just slightly unconventiional adjective use.
 * DasKreeCh mentions that KDE has usabilty surveys and they may be interested in this plasmoid
<nixternal> oh lord, don't get me going on swearing in a channel now
<shtylman> hahhaa
<shtylman> I don't mind :) those are valid words the way I see it
<nixternal> hehe
<DasKreeCh> ScottK: Woudlnt that be a noun?
<ScottK> DasKreeCh: Maybe.
<maco> DasKreeCh: ok so im not the only one going "adjective? where?"
<ScottK> I knew it wasn't an adverb.
 * maco hands ScottK a 3rd grade grammar book
<nixternal> hey, where is that opendesktop plasmoid stuff located?
<ScottK> It was a long time ago I was required to care.
<ScottK> I believe I was thinking of pronoun.
<DasKreeCh> maco: wouldn't that be a tablet for ScottK ?
 * ScottK doesn't predate paper, but does predate the electronic caculator.
 * ScottK recalls when every mathematically educated person was expected to know how to use a slide rule.
<maco> ScottK: in prairie times they used individual chalkboards
<shtylman> ScottK: wow...
<DasKreeCh> I know how to use a slide rule
<DasKreeCh>  nprobably work pretty well with an abacus
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> 509 MB index for 185 GB of data. reasonable
<DasKreeCh> dood
<nixternal> wow
<nixternal> gotta love freenode, here we go again
<DasKreeCh> Anyone knows if you have to flip an option on compile to get tabbed windows in kwin?
<claydoh> heck I just though I had stalkers
<maco> seele: i think i wanted to know if you were going on the linuxchix ski trip
<nixternal> jeesh, a ski trip?
<nixternal> I wish we had a Linuxchix here that was active....Linux is like so yesterday now to all of the geex
<nixternal> a lot of our linux devs around here have switched from linux to mac osx I noticed recently
<nixternal> and they all talk about how great either ruby on rails is, or how haskell, couchdb, and home-brewed beer kicks aass
<shtylman> hahaha
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, couch-db is pretty good :) IMHO
 * shtylman is making progress on new kdm theme: http://apt.shtylman.com/stuff/kdm2.png
<shtylman> I feel like it is missing something...
<nixternal> yes, it is missing a button that says "LOGIN!" without that users don't know what to do next :p
<shtylman> interesting
<shtylman> did the old one have a button for that
<nixternal> no, and it is/was a bug report somewhere
<shtylman> k
<nixternal> I thought they were going to totally redo kdm, I guess that has been put on a back burner somewhere, because I haven't seen a thing about it in a while
<shtylman> they are working on it to use plasma stuff iirc
<shtylman> but not for 4.4
<nixternal> ahh, yeah that's what they were going to do
<nixternal> i think everyone should have to log in at tty1, and then startx
<nixternal> man, I miss those days
<shtylman> hahaha
<DasKreeCh> nixternal: You loved installing Slackware admit it :)
<shtylman> nixternal: http://apt.shtylman.com/stuff/kdm3.png
<shtylman> would that work as a login button?
<nixternal> I kind of like that
<nixternal> don't know about the 2 horizontal lines there, but that arrow is kind of groovy in the image
<shtylman> k
<ScottK> Anyone can open winmail.dat files with kmail?
<ScottK> ktnef went away starting in 4.2 becuase it was just supposed to work.
<ScottK> Gues what ....
<DasKreeCh> Geez people can be idiots sometimes
<DasKreeCh> Someone ♻ on identi.ca with the exact same groups  the original had so I ask him in future to swap out the groups or add something new to the dent
<DasKreeCh> He goes off how I'm trying to control him and free speech on the internet and I should mind my own damn business
<seele> maco: the ski trip elwing is organizing or a different one?
<seele> maco: the only linux chix event i know of is spa world
<maco> seele: yes that'n
<seele> maco: ah, i dont think it is during a weekend i can go
<maco> yeah 'chix are requiring me to save up some dough lately
<maco> its president's day weekend
<seele> what's the calendar day
<maco> 19-21 feb
<maco> the weekend after Riddell leaves town
<seele> hum.. i dont see anything on my calendar i wonder why i thought i couldnt go
<maco> we shall have to laugh at Riddell for missing out on hot tub time with linuxchix :P
<maco> since he loves hot tub time so much
<maco> i'm told you also avoid hot tub time with fossy people
<seele> hmm maybe Riddell is just disappointed i wont get in the hottub with him :P
 * crimsun exits the catfight
<maco> hi crimsun :)
 * seele is married ;P
<maco> seele: i told him i wouldnt go into hot tubs at foss things because too many dudes. he said seele doesnt ever want to get in the hot tub either for some reason
<maco> crimsun: this isnt a catfight. this is girltalk.
<maco> Riddell seems to do fairly well overall at getting kde ladies into bikinis and large quantities of water, judging by photos from the beach and various hottubs
<maco> just fails at it with the two of us
<crimsun> maco: unimportant, really. I don't always put "j/k" or ";)" or whatever.
<shtylman> I think I have a winner here: http://apt.shtylman.com/stuff/kdm4.png
<verbalshadow> shtylman still don't like that background
<shtylman> verbalshadow: I know... but if its gonna be the default then best make things that work with it
<shtylman> cause it will be what ksplash will use
<shtylman> as well
<shtylman> im going for a more seemless transition
<verbalshadow> did someone actually decide that Kubuntu is going to ship with that BG as default
<verbalshadow> shtylman i white/grey/black BG can fade into any Wallpaper
<verbalshadow> or any solid color
<nixternal> shtylman: I hate those power buttons, other than that, perfect pick on the login arrow, super yummy :)
<nixternal> the power/menu buttons look like they don't belong
<maco> i agree with whomever said that wallpaper was too loud
<nixternal> if they matched the login arrow, you definitely have a winner
<nixternal> maco: ditto
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/4166196183/
<nixternal> that is the wallpaper we should be using :)
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> thats...intense
<shtylman> I use solid black
<nixternal> my friend took that picture when we were downtown a while back
<shtylman> thats cool
<nixternal> if it is a groovy distro/de related wallpaper, I will use it, otherwise it has to be a chicago wallpaper :)
<nixternal> though, I have a few I use to have fun during presentations
<nixternal> like during the elections, I had a McCain/Palin wallpaper that people just loved
<nixternal> now I use my "Obama, WTF WERE WE THINKING?"
<shtylman> hahha
<nixternal> wallpapers can be good tools for presentations, to see what your audience is like...for instance, an analog clock display 4:20...the ones who giggle or like it are pot smokers
<nixternal> and to see who the real pot heads are, the dancing bears from grateful dead :)
<nixternal> or, my Acid Burn and Zero Cool wallpapers from hackers :p
<ScottK> nixternal: Locally you could use, "Obama, at least he's out of town."
<nixternal> oh, that is my saying, and I have a shirt that says that
<nixternal> it was great when I worked next door to the obama head quarters...I would wear McCain/Palin t-shirts to work every day
<nixternal> dude, you don't know how many times I almost got my ass kicked for that
<nixternal> the same people who said bush was evil wanted to inflict harm on me....I hate hypocrites
<nixternal> like republicans who are against abortion but all for the death penalty...why am I republican again? :p
<ScottK> These would be the same ones that hated Bush's policies on Iraq and Afghanistan during the election and don't say a peep now that Obama is doing pretty nearly the same thing.
<crimsun> mindless over matter
<crimsun> doesn't matter much to us, "SSDD"
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it's funny, I lived in DC during the clinton years, which were great times...the scandal was so much fun to be around....then when I moved back to Chicago I though I was going to miss it...hell no, we have even more scandal here
<nixternal> though I missed the governor getting arrested because I was at UDS
<crimsun> for shame!
<nixternal> and now he is on the apprentice
<nixternal> I hate the old governor, but I have a part of me that hopes he is not found guilty
<nixternal> just so we will have a fun few years of people going "oh shit, we messed up"
<maco> nixternal: one of my friends says the death penalty is ok but abortion is bad because at least the death penalty people are guilty.  ...i think she has a romanticised notion of how well the courts work. particularly when she's not ok with using eggs in vaccines...
<maco> (for the animals!)
<crimsun> oh man, denialists are the bestest.
<nixternal> yeah, those people get on my nerves...usually they are fueled by christianity
<nixternal> which makes it worse most of the time
<maco> crimsun: im talking about J you know
<maco> nixternal: she's atheist
<nixternal> which is odd
<crimsun> shrug, people are irrational
<nixternal> actually, no its not
<maco> she says she's pro-innocent-life
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> she create a new genre
<maco> fetuses and animals are innocent, but criminals (if found guilty in an imperfect system) are not
<crimsun> I'll tell you what isn't innocent: scons
<maco> scons?
<nixternal> but it doesn't work, how do we know the baby is innocent? what if it grows up to be a killer? wouldn't it be better to take care of it now?
<maco> thats a package isnt it?
<nixternal> just kidding by the way
<maco> nixternal: Minority Report?
<nixternal> I am pro-life except in certain situations
<nixternal> maco: oh yeah, that was the movie
<nixternal> I couldn't think of it
<nixternal> I would be pro-choice, if those making the choice were intelligent enough to realize that it wasn't a form of birth control
<maco> i was amused it was always the female Seer (or whatever they called it) who gave the alternate timeline
<nixternal> i fell asleep in the movie
<nixternal> tom cruise hasn't been any good since top gun and days of thunder :p
<maco> nixternal: but it is birth control. its just not a contraceptive. ie, it prevents birth not conception
<nixternal> i am also a firm believer that I shouldn't meddle in other people's business
<nixternal> so I have since put down the guns and stopped stalking the clinics :p
<maco> O_o
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> those people kill me
<nixternal> we are going to save a life by taking a life
<maco> nixternal: did you ever see "Saved!"?
<nixternal> no I didn't, I don't think
<maco> "what's a good christian girl doing going into Planned Parenthood?" "planting a pipe bomb?"
<nixternal> ahahahahaha
<nixternal> But none of it helps because Dean's caught and sent to a "degayification" center and Mary ends up pregnant.
<nixternal> holy smokes, a degayification center....now that is hillarious
<maco> my brother & i love the "I AM FULL OF CHRIST'S LOVE! *throws Bible at back of pregnant girl's head*" part
<nixternal> I have to watch it now
 * nixternal goes to tpb
<maco> Ru Paul teaches the guys how to act straight and manly
<nixternal> oh, I might have caught glimpses of that actually
<maco> in seriousness though, i know someone that spent 2 years in a residential program to straighten himself out
<maco> its pretty much all about acting masculine and being celibate
<maco> nixternal: amusing: http://www.quakerbooks.org/doin_time_in_the_homo_no_mo_halfway_house.php
<maco> crimsun: did you see him do Homo No Mo live?
<nixternal> ahaha, watching the trailer for it
<nixternal> "ALRIGHT! WHO DOWN WITH G-O-D?"
<maco> i know we saw "No President Left Behind" and "Transfigurations" together
<nixternal> maco: oh my, I am dying watching this trailer
<nixternal> "I think you guys might be able to help Mary."
<nixternal> "You mean by shooting her?"
<nixternal> rofl
<maco> link plz?
<nixternal> imdb.com
<nixternal> I am watching it on my desktop
<maco> i think my brother scarpered with my copy of Saved!
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> it is on tpb, but in italian with only 1 seeder
<maco> crimsun: is pink audio out?
<maco> mum's speakers arent plugged in
<maco> uh. bigger problems than that.
<maco> pulseaudio isnt running. and refuses to start.
<maco> consolekit's not running either. um. ok
<nixternal> found it :)
<maco> found what?
<nixternal> saved torrent
<nixternal> 1.37GB...jeesh
<maco> ok with console-kit-daemon and pulseaudio and using the green pluggy thingy...speakertest is at least happy
<maco> hrmph. flash still silent.
<shtylman> done http://apt.shtylman.com/stuff/kdm6.png
<shtylman> will look into the power and other button
<shtylman> but its the best ive got for now
<nixternal> shtylman: don't forget about a userlist version too :)
<maco> oh nope. its *just* alltrailers. youtube is fine
<shtylman> userlist version?
<nixternal> maco: ahh, yeah, alltrailers doesn't work
<nixternal> shtylman: people like that list of users that is on the left of some of the kdm themes
<shtylman> was that in the old one? I havn't seen that in ages
<nixternal> yeah, me either
<nixternal> but when the current kdm theme lost it, people started filing those bugs :)
<nixternal> seems it has been quiet though concerning it for a while
<maco> i use it..
<maco> even though its just me
<maco> then i dont have to type my username because it auto highlights me :)
<crimsun> maco: No, haven't seen all of Homo No Mo. Pink is mic.
<maco> crimsun: what's blue? line-in?
<maco> or line-out? or soemthing?
<maco> green seems to work
<crimsun> line-in, yes
<shtylman> maco: doesn't it already have your username filled out?
<maco> ok
<maco> shtylman: i dont think so...
<crimsun> it's pretty aligned: all playback -> green
<maco> been a while since i used it without a userpicker
<shtylman> I see
<maco> like...jaunty alpha 2
<nixternal> I have my login dialog cleared every time
<ScottK> Riddell: For the Karmic 4.3.4 backport, i386 is fully built and tested (I've installed it on two machines here).  amd64 just lacks kdeadmin building.  powerpc is fully built.  I expect kdeadmin will get built sometime while I'm asleep.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd appreciate it if you would but an annoucement on kubuntu.org (my Tuesday is nuts).  In particular, there are security fixes in the backports packages that aren't in the PPA packages, so people should switch.
<ScottK> I also updated the jaunty 4.2.4 backport with the new security fixes that have come out since the backport was done.
<Riddell> a whole new Kubuntu day
<Riddell> mm, 228 items in new queue, that should keep me busy
<Riddell> Lure: I'll eynx exiv2 now
<hunger> Any idea why I need polkit and polkit-1 installed? is kdebase-workspace-bin depending on the older one for a reason?
<Riddell> hunger: in karmic?
<hunger> Riddell: No lucid.
<Riddell> yeah I think that transition isn't complete yet
<hunger> Ah, thought so.
 * hunger is cleaning up his noetbook due to running out of space there.
<hunger> Is defoma going away? I see more and more ttf-debs no longer debending on it.
<Riddell> I don't think I even know what that is
<hunger> Riddell: Some debian specific font installing thingy. Obscure perl code... would be good ridance IMHO:-)
<hunger> Any chance to get ksysgardd to use libsensors4? It is the only one not using libsonsors4 on my system.
<Riddell> hunger: we can try and do that with the RC this week
<hunger> Great!
<freeflying> hunger: some fonts package still depends on defoma
<hunger> freeflying: Yes, but apt-listchanges keeps refering to removal of dependency on defoma quite frequently recently when updatiung fonts.
<hunger> freeflying: Just today defoma was removed from one of my chroots since it was no longer used:-)
<freeflying> hunger: I have remove defoma from my packages already :)
<freeflying> hunger: 1 yr ago :)
<hunger> freeflying: Looks like you are way ahead of everybody else then:-)
<freeflying> hunger: not really :)
<ScottK> Riddell (and amichair): kdeadmin on amd64 just finished, so in ~70 minutes amd64 will be done for 4.2.4.
 * ScottK naps
<Lure> Riddell: is there a new strigi release planned for kde 4.4 rc?
<markey> is libc6 "Version: 2.10.1-0ubuntu15" the fixed one, or still the old one?
<markey> I got a bit confused
<Riddell> Lure: not that I know of
<Lure> Riddell: ok, no problem, will upload build1 version for library transition then
<dpm> hi Riddell (and happy new year, btw!). I'm looking at the Lucid imports queue and I see a bunch of entries similar to "po/desktop_kde-l10n-de.pot in kde-l10n-de" - why is there a POT file for each language? The idea is that there is a single POT file and multiple translation files, otherwise translators will be presented to tenths of templates they won't be able to translate
<dpm> so I guess there should be a single po/desktop_kde-l10n.pot file
<Riddell> dpm: those can be ignored, I just havn't found a sensible way to work around generating the desktop .pot files for kde-l10n packages yet
<dpm> Riddell, ok, I'll block them, thanks
<ScottK> markey: Still the old one.  You  need to enable karmic-proposed to get the new one.
<markey> oh ok
<markey> thanks :)
<markey> will try that
<markey> Mamarok: ^
<markey> ScottK: could you point me to the right repo? or can I enable that in Synaptic or so?
<ScottK> markey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/425723/comments/12
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 425723 in eglibc "kdevelop assert failure: *** glibc detected *** kdevelop: free(): invalid pointer: 0xbfc22c44 ***" [High,Fix committed]
<markey> thx ScottK
<markey> do you plan to roll that out in backports too?
<markey> I think that might be a good idea
<markey> the bug is so nasty, it causes all sorts of havoc
<markey> something like 30% of reported amarok crashes (or so) are due to that bug
<ScottK> It will go into karmic-updates which is enabled by default, so users should all get it unless they've explicitly disabled updates.
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> salut agateau
<agateau> Riddell: would it be feasible to integrate my dbusmenu work in Lucid alpha2?
<agateau> Riddell: this would mean: a lib in kdesupport, patchs on kdelibs and kdebase-workspace :/
<Riddell> agateau: can do
<agateau> Riddell: what would be your deadline for this?
<Riddell> agateau: alpha 2 is next week so it should all be in by tuesday.  KDE has an RC due this week so we can include patches with that or upload before as appropriate.  the main blocker is the new library getting main inclusion approval
<agateau> Riddell: dbusmenu won't be in 4.4, only in 4.5
<Riddell> agateau: when I say we can include patchese with that I mean for our package uploads not upstream
<agateau> Riddell: oh main as in "Ubuntu main"
<Riddell> agateau: yes, new packages in main need approval and this can take some time (or not, depends on how busy people are)
<agateau> Riddell: who is responsible for this?
<ScottK> agateau: Did you see the Quassel indicator bug I subscribed you to?
<ScottK> agateau: ubuntu-mir team, but first it needs to be in the archive and a MIR needs to be prepared.
<Riddell> agateau: the packager files a bug and it gets reviewed by someone on the ubuntu-mir team (pitti, asac usually)
<agateau> ScottK: opening my mail client right now
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> they pass it onto the security team if they think there is any security issues but I don't think that would be the case here
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> ScottK: can't find the bug report
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> agateau: send me the details of what needs packaged/patched and I'll get onto it
<ScottK> agateau: Bug #502409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 502409 in libindicate-qt "Wrong dispay in Plasma Indicator Display when quassel-client is installed but not quassel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/502409
<agateau> Riddell: great thanks
<agateau> Riddell: I guess I need to do a release of the kdesupport lib at some point though
<Riddell> agateau: you can point me to the archive and I can just do a package from that
<agateau> Riddell: ok, will post one on my people page
<agateau> Riddell: hopefully this evening
<markey> oooook, finally got the new libc6
<markey> that seems to have worked
 * markey happy
<jussi01> ScottK: when does that package hit updates? (or has it already?)
<ScottK> jussi01: No, it's still in proposed.  There's a minimum age requirement (to give time to uncover regressions) that I doubt will be waived.
<jussi01> ScottK: when is the expected eta then?
<ScottK> jussi01: IIRC, 10 days is the rule, so next Wed.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok, thanks :)
<Zorael> bin
<Zorael> er, mistell.
<DasKreeCh> How can I tell when nepomukservice is finished chewing through my data?
<DasKreeCh> It's using ~80% of my CPU here after >12 hours of nepochewing
<ScottK> When the heat death of the Universe arrives, I'm sure it'll be done.
<DasKreeCh> I'm thinking that too
<DasKreeCh> Can I run under the assumption that if I logout that it will a) keep running or b) failing that pick up where it left off ?
<ScottK> That may be conservative, however
<DasKreeCh> ha OK Well going to log off and see what it does
<jussi01> has anyone any idea when virtuoso are releasing so we can have working kmail again?
<Riddell> jussi01: I'm about to upload the 5.0.12 version
<jussi01> Riddell: !!!!!!!!!!!! thank you!
<Riddell> but first I'm trying to test it and I'm not getting dolphin returning any results
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Riddell: need any help there?
<Riddell> which could be because it uses strigi and strigi hasn't done its thing, I'm not sure
<Riddell> jussi01: how do I test it works?
<jussi01> Riddell: kmail address book iirc
<jussi01> my kmail seems seriously borked since, and that was the mentioned reason why
<Riddell> hmm, akonadi start screen says "nepomuk uses inappropriate backend"
<jussi01> Riddell: mrgh
<jussi01> I get this lovelyness: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351804/
<ScottK> Riddell: My day is less hectic than I feared, so unless you've already started, I'll go ahead and take care of announcing the move of 4.3.4 to backports from the PPA.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh drat I forgot about that
<Riddell> please do
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> jussi01: you get that when doing what?
<jussi01> Riddell: open kmail -> check mail
<jussi01> it times out then that
<jussi01> Riddell: you happen to have an i386 deb I can just drop in and see if it works?
<Daskreech> ok Nepomuk takes up over 1/2 of my RAM
<Riddell> jussi01: in my ~jr PPA
<Riddell> then see http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/10/22/virtuoso-once-more-with-feeling/
<jussi01> Riddell: 5.0.12-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 ?
<jussi01> or the -karmic one
<ScottK> Riddell: Done.
<Riddell> jussi01: that is the karmic one
 * jussi01 head desks and downloads
<ScottK> Riddell: If you want jussi01 to download it, you need to put it in a PPA labled "DO NOT USE".
<jussi01> LOL
<ScottK> You laugh like that's not true ....
<jussi01> hrm... I dont seem to have: Edit ${KDEHOME}/share/config/nepomukserverrc with your favorite editor. In the ?[Basic Settings]? section add ?Soprano Backend=virtuosobackend?. Do not touch the main repository settings!
<jussi01> do we put that somewhere else?
<Riddell> huh?  you need to add it yourself
<jussi01> oh nvm....
 * jussi01 hides...
<Riddell> and then you have to fiddle with things in system settings -> desktop search
<jussi01> hrm, its "indexing"
<Riddell> jussi01: can you download e-mail?
<jussi01> i dont think so. Im checking other stuff to make sure its not a headdesk situation...
 * Daskreech scrolls up. I thought we went past headdesk already
<jussi01> Daskreech: headdesks can come more than once
<Riddell> I don't see why nepomuk should stop you downloading e-mail
<Daskreech> Ok so don't use them as progress markers in * Marble :)
<Riddell> dolphin doesn't seem able to save ratings :(
<jussi01> ok, mails seem to be downloading now... Ill tell you about addressbook in a min
<Riddell> jtechidna: you said you had nepomuk working?
<jtechidna> yeah
 * Daskreech seems to have it working 
<Riddell> Daskreech: dolphin can save ratings?
<Daskreech> Oh Umm I don't know
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how did you test it?
<Daskreech> Hold on I've been testing bangarang (It needs nepomuk) I've rated some things in there so lets see if dolphin picks that up
<JontheEchidna> rate file, close dolphin, open dolphin
<JontheEchidna> file still rated
<Riddell> hmm, no luck here
<JontheEchidna> tag searching on the other hand has been unsuccessful
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what did you have to do to set it up?
<JontheEchidna> I installed virtuoso-server and virtuoso-drivers, then went to the Desktop Search section of systemsettings and enabled Nepomuk and Strigi
<JontheEchidna> after that, dolphin's "Information" side pane has the tags, comments and rating bits
<JontheEchidna> oh, I also restarted nepomukserver
<JontheEchidna> in between enabling stuff in systemsettings and running dolphin
<jussi01> Riddell: email got!
<jussi01> and addressbook seems to work
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Let me try tags. Ratings work cross apps here
<Riddell> jussi01: on karmic?
<jussi01> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> jussi01: does dolphin save tags for you?
<jussi01> Riddell: will I know that before indexing is done?
<Riddell> jussi01: should do, file search will need indexing but I don't see why ratings would
<Daskreech> Riddell: What's the test case for tags?
<Riddell> no idea, never used tags
<jussi01> Riddell: yes
<jussi01> they work
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: how did you test tags?
<walrus> will 10.04 see further kubuntu customizations of kde w/ original artwork?
<jussi01> how long can it take to delete a folder? o.O
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: hover over file, hit add tags, tag
<JontheEchidna> that all works, but clicking on a tag or searching for tags fail
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: and how did you determine it failed ?
<Daskreech> ok
<JontheEchidna> e.g. nepomuksearch:/mytag gives "no items found"
<jussi01> ok, Im headed home, see you all there...
<JontheEchidna> and hovering over a file tagged "mytag" and clicking
<JontheEchidna> mytag in the info pane gives a "folder not found" error
<JontheEchidna> "The folder nepomuk:/res/fc99e78b-d746-4be3-9eda-f2779bee281e/ does not exist"
 * Daskreech heads to jussi01's house
 * Daskreech confirms all of that
<JontheEchidna> :/
 * JontheEchidna goes off to file some nepomuk bugs
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'll wait and see if RC fixes anything
<Daskreech> or 6.0.1
 * Riddell uploads virtuoso to archive
<Daskreech> well actually that probably won't change anything
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: what does nepomuksearch:/ show for you?
<JontheEchidna> Blank dolphin view; status bar says no items found
<Daskreech> same for nepomuksearch:/tag ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * Daskreech needs to find a way to discover nepomuk search formatting
 * JontheEchidna did report this little number, though: kde bug 221416
<ubottu> KDE bug 221416 in general ""Starting Akonadi Server" progress dialog is disruptive" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221416
 * JontheEchidna haets that dialog
 * ScottK always figured that was there to mean "It's not our fault it's slow".
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Where can I check for possible kioslaves?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there's any list that you can check, unfortunately
<Daskreech> though ScottK may have a better handle on it
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: There is one. I've seen it I just can't recall where it is
<JontheEchidna> oh, well I have no knowledge of it then
<Daskreech> I think it was something from KDE3 days that is simply hidden now
<Mamarok> Daskreech: check bugzilla, the KIO slaves are listed in the project
<Daskreech> Mamarok: Right but how do I know which ones I have installed :)
<Mamarok> well, aren't those part of kdelibs?
<Mamarok> except the daap one AFAIK
<Mamarok> and the sftp is not in Karmic neither AFAIK
<Daskreech> The app is kinfocenter
<Daskreech> bah seems broken
<Daskreech> It lists nepomuk:/ though
<jussi01> hi Daskreech!
<Daskreech> hi jussi01 !! :)
<jussi01> welcome to myhouse!
<Daskreech> $myhouse
<jussi01> :D
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: timeline:/ works :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: Seems that nepomuk:/ is not installed
 * Quintasan hands cookies and bottle of wine to Riddell
<Quintasan> I can say it's a late xmas present for all of us ;)
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech: nepomuk:/ should be installed:
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime: /usr/lib/kde4/kio_nepomuk.so
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Hmm so why does nepomuk:/ return an error but nepomuksearch:/ doesn't ?
<Daskreech> I'm trying to find a syntax for nepomuk:/
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk is a broken piece of crap? :P
<Daskreech> But... it has timeline:/ :-D
<amichair> ScottK: thanks for the update :-)
<JontheEchidna> all of timeline's folders are empty for me :(
<Daskreech> Search doesn't work on tag or rating
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: the Search URI never seems to change no matter what I put in
<Daskreech> also it seems to refer to the internet which seems kinda like no net no search :(
 * jussi01 upgrades his home machine to the 4.4 beta
<Riddell> freeflying: "/var/lib/dpkg/info/fontconfig.postinst: 13: defoma-subst: not found" do you know about that sort of thing?
<nixternal> maco: thanks for telling me about saved...watching it now, and I don't think I have stopped laughing yet
<sebas> are virtuoso packages under way? :)
<Riddell> sebas: sure, in my ~jr PPA
<sebas> And a newer libssh version? That one's needed for the sftp KIO slave
<sebas> Riddell: rocking :)
<sebas> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:~jr ?
<sebas> without ~ apparently :)
<sebas> Riddell: sweet, I've Nepomuk now :)
<Riddell> sebas: what do you use to test it?
<sebas> Riddell: playing around with it now, tagging, rating and the search field in Dolphin
<Riddell> sebas: does it work?
<Daskreech> Search doesn't work for me
<Daskreech> The URL updates btw but it doesn't show anything
<maco> nixternal: i got the Ru Paul thing wrong. Ru Paul is in "But I'm a Cheerleader"
<nixternal> ahh, this movie is good actually
<Daskreech> Ratings work fine across apps and timeline:/ turns up stuff
<mrvanes> I'm having dependancy problems on kubuntu karmic at the moment (kdepim-runtime) depends on an exact version of kdepim-runtime-data that's not available anymore (too low)
<mrvanes> I have backports and kubuntu-ppa repo's active, maybe they conflict?
<mrvanes> the same is true for kdepim-runtime-libs4
<mrvanes> They depend on =4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1 but only 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic3 is available!
<maco> vorian: Jared?
<vorian> ja, weierd eh?
<vorian> should be fixored now
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/0.5.14-0ubuntu2 will break kdm...
<JontheEchidna> only one way to find out!
<vorian> cant be as bad as the time I broke it
<kevin59> hello
<kevin59> I'm looking for the konqueror introduction page file, do you know where it is ?
<JontheEchidna> yup, kdm == broke
<JontheEchidna> The upstart now waits on hal to start up, but since upstart no longer handles hal it never does, so kdm never shows up
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: you know what you were saying about startx earlier... :P
<nixternal> lol
 * JontheEchidna goes to pick up his new glasses
<kevin59> do anyone know where konqueror introduction page file is ?
<mrvanes> anyone care to have a look at my problem?
<nixternal> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/apps/konqueror/about/
<nixternal> kevin59: ^^
<kevin59> I found this files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/konqueror/about
<kevin59> I modified them but nothing changed
<nixternal> well, the information that fills that up, you can see in the HTML like %6 and such, that is provided by the c++ code
<nixternal> more than likely, the changes you are trying to make is located in a c++ file, which more than likely it is
<nixternal> those HTML files really only hold the formatting
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> ScottK: ping
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<_Groo_> ppl, how do i add a new package to lucid? i made the wally package for lucid, its in my ppa
<neversfelde> _Groo_: upload it to revu.ubuntuwire.com
<neversfelde> and find to MOTUS, who review it
<_Groo_> neversfelde: do i need to open a bug report?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: no, not for new packages
<neversfelde> sorry
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok uploading to revu
<neversfelde> that was wrong, you have to open a [needs packaging] bug and mention it in the changelog
<_Groo_> neversfelde: lol do i open a bug report then? :)
<neversfelde> _Groo_: if there is none already, yes
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok
<neversfelde> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-backports main restricted
<neversfelde> universe multiverse
<neversfelde> tahts wrong in the latest news, isn't it?
<neversfelde> shall I remove the -src ?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: probably, i was about to say the same thing
<_Groo_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7314
<_Groo_> for wally... gonna open the bug and change the changelog asap
<_Groo_> neversfelde: where do i open the proper bug for lucid?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: in Launchpad
<_Groo_> neversfelde: lol that i know, but what bug? ubuntu wishlist?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: call it [needs packaging] wally and tag it with needs-packaging
<mrvanes> Anyone aware of the dependancy mismatch in karmic kde 4.3.4 at the moment?
<neversfelde> I removed the -src from the news
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503539
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 503539 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wally" [Undecided,New]
<_Groo_> and i uploaded a new build to revu with changes in changelog and control
<_Groo_> now... groo looks for motus!!!
 * _Groo_ is hunting MOTUS!
<_Groo_> neversfelde: can you take a look at the package?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I am not a MOTU
<_Groo_> neversfelde: so? i asked you to LOOK at it ;) see if everything is ok
<neversfelde> why is Harald the XSBC-Original-Maintainer?
<_Groo_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7316
<neversfelde> 3.8.1 is an old Standards-Version afaik and you should close the Bug with (LP: #000000) in the changelog
<Lure> any coredev around to sponsor strigi build1 upload for exiv2 library transition: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/strigi.diff
<neversfelde> the Maintainer field is also wrong
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I do not have any tools here to have a closer look at it
<_Groo_> neversfelde: are you sure? i just uploaded a second one to revu with the aforementioned changes
<_Groo_> the 7316 one
<neversfelde> well, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7314 says that these problems exist
<_Groo_> neversfelde: thats the old one
<_Groo_> see what i wrote above
<_Groo_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7316
<_Groo_> 16 not 14 :D
<_Groo_> and im uploading a new one with the correct standard version
<neversfelde> _Groo_: the maintainer should be corrected also
<neversfelde> Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<neversfelde> _Groo_: why 1ubuntu0 ?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: second build
<neversfelde> a new Ubuntu package that is not in debian should be 0ubuntu1
<_Groo_> ok, but i already uploaded one with 0ubuntu1... revu wont accept a new package unless i update the number
<_Groo_> should i put 0ubuntu2 instead?
<neversfelde> no
<neversfelde> revu accepts packages with the same version
<neversfelde> you probably have to use dput -f
<_Groo_> neversfelde: really? cause ppa doesnt...
<neversfelde> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> but i already uploaded a higher number, what now? can i delete the uploaded ones
<neversfelde> _Groo_: don't know
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ¬¬
<_Groo_> neversfelde: im uploading it anyway, lets see what revu complains about
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i believe it sok now http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7319
<neversfelde> _Groo_: you should add a watch file, thats the last problem I can see on revu
<_Groo_> neversfelde: whats a watch file?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: have a look at the new maintainers guide or the MOTU docs
<_Groo_> neversfelde: can you point me the url of the motu docs? or the maint guide?
<neversfelde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok i believe all is fine now: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503539 and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7320
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 503539 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wally" [Undecided,New]
 * _Groo_ invokes the MOTU GODS!
<_Groo_> RISE, RISE!
<_Groo_> ppl how do i disable the openoffice autostart? quickstart
<claydoh> could we suggest to users on kubuntu.org to enable the 'unsupported' option in kpackagekit in order to get 4.3.4?
<claydoh> instead of the repo line
<ScottK> claydoh: Give me the text and I'll put it there.
 * ScottK has no idea how to use kpackagekit.
<claydoh> ScottK: will do , a  link to the wiki page on that subject will be included :)
<ScottK> OK.  Great
<claydoh> tho I just noticed the wiki does not mention enabling/disabling the main repos :(
<claydoh> which is my bad actually
<_Groo_> ScottK: hey scott
<ScottK> Hey _Groo_.
<_Groo_> ScottK: can you sponsor my bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/503539
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 503539 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wally" [Undecided,In progress]
<ScottK> _Groo_: It needs to be on REVU and get two MOTUs to approve.
 * ScottK doesn't have time right now anyway.
<_Groo_> ScottK: its in revi
<_Groo_> revu
<_Groo_> ScottK: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7320
<_Groo_> ScottK: its all in the bug report.. i followed the motu docs
<ScottK> _Groo_: OK.  I'll try and look later.
<_Groo_> ScottK: thanks...
<_Groo_> ScottK: can you bug anoher MOTU to approve it if its ok?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-06
<Lure> ScottK: any time to sponsor strigi build1 upload for exiv2 library transition: http://muse.19inch.net/~lure/strigi.diff ?
<Riddell> Lure: I can do that
<Lure> Riddell: fine with me ;-)
<Lure> I just saw ScottK nick...
<Riddell> done
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<claydoh> ScottK: sorry my laptop somehow overheated :(
<claydoh> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352038/
<claydoh> how does that look? assuming bbcode and not html
<Riddell> "  libexiv2-dev: Depends: libexiv2-6 (= 0.19-1) but it is not installable
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> Lure: something broken with libexiv?
<Lure> Riddell: universe packages built w/o problems
<Lure> Riddell: which arch?
<Riddell> i386
<Riddell> and amd64
<Lure> Riddell: I have it installed on my lucid/i386...
<Lure> Riddell: and several universe packages build with it in past couple of hours
<Lure> Riddell: ups, binary package was not promoted to main
<Lure> Riddell: can you do that?
<Lure> libexiv2-6
 * Lure thought that this is done automatically for main packages
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure I did
<Riddell> queue override -c main binary libexiv2-6
<Riddell> that's in the history
<Riddell> it's done manually
<Riddell> Lure: done (again)
<Riddell> we'll need to rebuild after the next publisher run
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I can retry build in the morning, need to go to bed now
<Riddell> me too
<freeflying> Riddell: sorry, no
<ScottK> claydoh: Published.  FWIW, for kubuntu.org stuff it's actual html that's needed, not wiki format.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<claydoh> ScottK: thought it might be bbcode in a drupal editor, I will remember that one
<ScottK> Easy enough to change.  No problem.
<claydoh> now to see why my laptop is getting hot :(
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<ScottK> nixternal: Nevermind
<ScottK> amarok built on powerpc ....
<shtylman> ScottK: has turned into a lolcat...hmmm
 * ScottK is full of suprised.
<ScottK> d/s
<maco> ScottK: http://cuteoverload.com/2010/01/02/10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1/
<ScottK> Noting the domain name, do I want to look?
<ScottK> So I looked.
<maco> particularly the long string of "kittehs can sleep anywhere" that is #1
<ScottK> Just so I don't lose my reputation as the buzzkill, I'm mention that cats do http://cuteoverload.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/downloadedfile-7.jpeg because the tire is nice and warm.  When the car moved, it's bad.
 * ScottK lost a cat to that exact thing growing up.
<maco> O_O
<shtylman> prettified unlock screen: http://apt.shtylman.com/stuff/unlock.png
<maco> shtylman: next question: will it accept correct passwords or will i need to go to a tty and killall kscreenlocker still?
<shtylman> maco: huh?
<shtylman> um... mine works...
<shtylman> im a bit confused at the question?
<maco> oh it only accepts correct passwords for me sometimes
<maco> and once it rejects the correct password once, it will do so until i've rebooted
<maco> then it might (or might not) work after the reboot
<maco> i even have an alias unlock="killall kscreenlocker"
<shtylman> interesting...
<shtylman> don't answer..but ponder to yourself... doesn't your password have any weird characters in it?
<maco> been this way for months. seen people complain about it in #kubuntu too
<maco> only one, and its not very odd
<maco> i mean, its ascii, not utf-8 wackiness
<shtylman> hmm
<maco> i do not need the compose key to type my password, so thats not it :P
<shtylman> is there an open bug on it?
<maco> i have no idea
<maco> i thought it was a known one, its been around so long
<shtylman> the trick with bugs like that is they either have to be easily reproducable... or effect a developer enough for them to investigate it
<shtylman> I often find that some bugs are valid...if...you know... one could ever reproduce it :)
<kb9vqf> custom PAM stack?
 * kb9vqf gets that too with Kerberos logins
<maco> i do have a krb-auth'd process running since i use openafs, but my login is a local one. this is my laptop i'm talking about
<kb9vqf> so you've changed /etc/pam.d/common-auth then?
 * ScottK has never seen anything like that
<maco> kb9vqf: no
<kb9vqf> then I'm out of ideas already :)
<maco> kb9vqf: i type "kadmin" and other such nonsense commands that i can never remember on my own
 * kb9vqf knows that kdesktop_lock is very picky about what it receives from PAM
<maco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/434276
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 434276 in kdebase-workspace "KDE screen lock won't unlock (dup-of: 351463)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 351463 in kdebase-workspace "KDE4 screensaver lock doesn't accept password" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<maco> oooh there's a workaround in there
<maco> i will have to check my /etc/shadow's group when i can turn my laptop on again
<maco> if thats the issue, then i wonder why it does sometimes work
<shtylman> http://apt.shtylman.com/stuff/login.mpeg
<shtylman> the whole process from start to finish :)
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<amichair> shtylman: out of curiosity, what do u use to make the video-snapshot?
<amichair> shtylman: btw, nice kubuntu icon :-)
<skamster> hello all
<skamster> as i read on the pykde-section on kde.org, here are some pykde-dev's?
<skamster> i've a problem for 2 days..
<skamster> this is my code
<skamster> http://pastebin.com/m2978ab0b
<skamster> i went to fetch akonadi-items, but my list is always empty..
<skamster> akonadi-output looks good: (6614) Akonadi::SessionPrivate::jobDone: Akonadi::ItemFetchJob(0xe37490) Non-current job finished.
<skamster> had someone anything done in this part yet?
<skamster> could someone gave me a easy example?
<skamster> no pykdedevs here?
<agateau> Sput: ping
<Sput> agateau: will be available in half an hour or so
 * Sput is about to reach the train station
<agateau> Sput: patch for you available here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/502409
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 502409 in quassel "Wrong dispay in Plasma Indicator Display when quassel-client is installed but not quassel" [Medium,In progress]
<agateau> Sput: just ping me back later when you have time then
<Sput> agateau: looks fine, will apply later, thx
<Sput> agateau: wondering if the path needs to be quoted in CMake thoug
<Sput> h
<Sput> just in case it contains spaces
<Sput> I think we pass a path via -D somewhere else; should have a look at how we did it there
<agateau> Sput: will have a look, but I think you should consider using a generated header file
<agateau> it's much safer this way
<agateau> Sput: (cf cmake configure_file command)
<tseliot> Riddell: do you think my fix for bug #503736 is ok? (see the bzr branch linked to the bug report)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503736 in kdebindings "An API change in pyqt4 broke pykdeuic4" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503736
<tseliot> it's a one line change that makes jockey-kde (and other packages, I guess) build again
<tseliot> it might be worth reporting the problem upstream
<tseliot> or agateau ^^
 * agateau reads
<Riddell> tseliot: I don't see a bzr branch linked from there?
<Riddell> kdebindings hasn't yet been updated for KDE 4.4, that's on my todo list but it's possible this fix is in there already
<tseliot> Riddell: weird, it's under related branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu/lucid/kdebindings/kdebindings-fix-pykdeuic4
<tseliot> the problem is that this is blocking jockey
<Lure> Riddell: can you give-back https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/0.7.0-1build1/
<Riddell> tseliot: looks fine to upload although the changelog is for an old version and it's better to have it as a patch than edit the code directly
<tseliot> Riddell: the changelog is from the lucid bazaar branch. Or are you referring to the fact that the library hasn't been updated yet?
<tseliot> I can add my change as a patch, this is definitely not a problem for me
<Riddell> "kdebindings (4:4.2.95-0ubuntu3)" that's not the version in lucid
<Riddell> that bzr branch must be behind
<Riddell> tseliot: use ~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu if you could
<tseliot> Riddell: I'm using bzr only to try the instructions on the DistributedDevelopment wiki page. I can make the changes to that branch of yours and then upload manually if you prefer so
<tseliot> as the wiki assumes that lp:ubuntu/kdebindings is up-to-date
<Riddell> I think that's an assumption too far :)
<tseliot> heh, ok
<Riddell> tseliot: go with ~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu if you want to upload, I can merge it in if you make a branch
<tseliot> alright
<tseliot> Riddell: how come the latest version is 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2 ? I guess I can safely bump it to 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu2, right?
<tseliot> of course I expect an answer only to the latter ;)
<Riddell> tseliot: the version in lucid is 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4.1
<tseliot> Riddell: the one in lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebindings/ubuntu is what I mentioned above
<tseliot> it looks like an upload was reverted
<Riddell> oh hmm, what a mess
<Riddell> tseliot: just get rid of that changelog entry and add one for 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu5
<tseliot> Riddell: ok
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, I pushed to this branch. Let me know if I can upload: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~albertomilone/ubuntu/lucid/kdebindings/kdebindings-fix-kde-i18n-string
<Riddell> tseliot: looks good, please upload
<Riddell> tseliot: I'll merge into ~kubuntu-members
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, thanks
<Riddell> tseliot: KDE SC 4.4 RC is due out today so I'll make sure and get kdebindings packaged from that and check if this change is in it or no
<Riddell> humph, bzr doesn't want to merge "different rich-root support"
<tseliot> Riddell: d'oh
<Riddell> I did it manually
<tseliot> fortunately the change was trivial
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, uploaded (my 1st upload as a core-dev)
<tseliot> and yes, I hope the RC has that fix already
<Riddell> tseliot: congratulations on your first upload!
<tseliot> thanks :-)
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libdbusmenu-qt
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you into revuing yet? ^^
<Riddell> shtylman: nice bling on the login there
<Riddell> shown it to pinheiro?
<Riddell> hmm, quassel doesn't get merged with Debian?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I take it we don't want choqok 1.0 alpha 2 in the archive?
<freeflying> Riddell: no section in Source?
<Riddell> freeflying: it has "Section: libs"
<freeflying> Riddell: my fault :)
<Riddell> although I do think Sections should be done away with
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: for libdbusmenu-qt, is there any reason pkg-kde-tools is a build-depend? I don't see that it's being used
<tseliot> Riddell: more fun :-/ http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37495769/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdebindings_4:4.3.2-0ubuntu5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> nerk
<Riddell> tseliot: let me try that in a chroot
<tseliot> Riddell: ok. It worked in pbuilder this morning...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you're right, I'll remove that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: cool. Otherwise it looks good to me
<Riddell> gosh kb9vqf is busy on revu
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking that we should split soprano-backend-virtuoso out into a separate package and have soprano-daemon depend on soprano-backend, which our two current backend packages would provide
<JontheEchidna> Guess I just volunteered to do -runtime this time around :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does soprano-backend-sesame still work?
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't really get it to work, actually
<JontheEchidna> I'd be fine with trashing it, come to think of it
<Riddell> I've removed the patch from -runtime for the restricted installer popup
<JontheEchidna> so maybe it'd be pointless to make a backend-package system in that case
<Riddell> I think I'd be for just scrapping sesame and having soprano depend on virtuoso
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> btw, our CDs are oversized as it is, virtuoso will add ~3MB more to that
<txwikinger> Riddell: sent some snow over here... you have more than we have ;)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: depressing isn't it.  I think .5MB can be dropped from virtuoso-drivers by removing the ones it doesn't need
<Riddell> txwikinger: send some salt over here, we're running out
<txwikinger> ROFL
<txwikinger> Well.. we only use salt until -10C ... if it is lower we use sand
<JontheEchidna> Debian has a "virutoso-minimal" package that has the intention of being only what soprano needs. I don't know if it has everything though since we never got 6.0.x working
<ScottK> ryanakca: http://bangarangkde.wordpress.com/2010/01/05/bangarang-1-0-release-candidate/
<Riddell> tseliot: I uploaded kdebindings with boost1.40
<tseliot> Riddell: perfect, thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: havn't shown him the video yet
<shtylman> but did send him the screencap of the kdm theme
<Riddell> that wallpaper still hurts my eyes
<neversfelde> Riddell: not sure, afaik debian has the alpha version only. I can talk to upstream and see what they would prefer?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea... we will need to desaturate
<Riddell> neversfelde: that would be good
<Riddell> shtylman: I'm unconvinced even that will help but we'll see what pinheiro comes up with
<neversfelde> Riddell: will take some time, because mtux has to absolve his military service
<shtylman> Riddell: we shall see
<shtylman> the themes can easily be changed if needed
<shtylman> so thats good
<Riddell> neversfelde: hmm, nasty
<ScottK> NCommander: Our python-qt3 is currently uninstallable due to SIP.  That could stand a look too....
<NCommander> ScottK, ugh, why's it uninstallable?
<ScottK> (Since you're running and hiding from #debian-qt-kde)
<ScottK> SIP version is too high
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind if I copy your endorsement on my kubuntu-dev app to my core-dev app?
<ScottK> I think you'd want him to enhance it some.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did I write you one already?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sure
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you could enhance it a bit, that'd be nice too. :)
<Riddell> ok
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JonathanThomas/CoreDevApplication
<Riddell> tseliot: ug kdebindings fails in nasty ways, this may have to wait until the RC gets tagged so we can do a proper update
<tseliot> Riddell: ok, probably it's better this way. At least we tried ;)
<agateau> Which version of kde will be in alpha2?
 * agateau needs to rebase patches, better rebase against the right version...
<agateau> ScottK: ^ any idea?
<ScottK> agateau: 4.4 rc1.
<agateau> ScottK: ok thanks!
<Daskreech> Does anyone know of a kmmoney4 ppa ?
<genii> Weird, kdm isn't auto-starting now after latest update, although: sudo start kdm   works after console login. (10.04 64bit, KDE 4.3.85)
<JontheEchidna> genii: yeah, hal funkiness. A fix will come with 4.4 RC1
<freinhard> is there a successor of project neon? looks somewhat out of date
<genii> JontheEchidna: OK, cool. Nothing critical, just annoying...
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> Is anybody that uses proprietary drivers also running lucid?
<genii> JontheEchidna: I'm using nvidia-vdpau ppa drivers
<JontheEchidna> genii: do those show up in jockey?
<genii> JontheEchidna: Lemme check
<genii> JontheEchidna: Yup (the 195)
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> could you run /usr/bin/jockey-kde and see if you can install/uininstall the drivers?
<JontheEchidna> e.g., don't let kdesudo come up
<JontheEchidna> I want to see if jockey's policykit stuff works now that KDE has a polkit-1 frontend. I'd test it myself but my only proprietary hardware has bit the dust
<Riddell> tseliot was doing something with jockey earlier, it won't build because of kdebindings larks
<JontheEchidna> I'm seeing if we can remove the Substitute UID key from jockey's .desktop file
<JontheEchidna> and it looks like we can, according to jockey's changelog file
<genii> JontheEchidna: Ok,  hangon (working here, apologies on lag)
<JontheEchidna> genii: no prob, thanks. If everything goes well installing/uninstalling should pop up a kde policykit dialog
<genii> JontheEchidna: "System policy prevents ..." passwd prompt
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<txwikinger> Which package contains the translations for kaddressbook again?
<JontheEchidna> genii: nevermind, looks like the change I was wanting to make is already present in bzr :)
<genii> JontheEchidna: I don't want to actually remove that driver though, it's the only one which actually works on my box... lag... OK, great
<JontheEchidna> thanks for testing
<genii> No problemmo
<JontheEchidna> I hope jockey builds soon, not having to muck around with kdesudo to just start it will be sweet
<JontheEchidna> oh, that being said the jockey-kde package should probably depend on polkit-kde-1 now
<Riddell> txwikinger: kdepim
<nixternal> ScottK: ppc up and running...my dog must have unplugged it
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<ScottK> nixternal: udev got installable and amarok built, so progress.
<freinhard> what does one want to use instead of amarok-nightly-tools on karmic?
<freinhard> got some strange bug in kopete with otr i'd like to fix, but don't want to mess up my system with "make install" stuff
<neversfelde> freinhard: how about a chroot?
<freinhard> anything that's easy to setup and does the job
<neversfelde> freinhard: I would use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for this
<freinhard> 6month release cycle has some bad side effects, wiki's look badly outdated quite fast
<freinhard> a chroot doesn't work like a sandbox, right?
<neversfelde> freinhard: uh, sorry I am not an expert there
<freinhard> last time i used a chroot was some years a go when i installed gentoo, but everything needs to be setup in the chroot, so you can't use anything from "outside". i remember gentoo used a sandbox to build and install packages. the build process "sees" everything from outside but can't write to the actual filesystem, that goes somewhere else
<neversfelde> freinhard: the link I have posted provides a way to use applications from the chroot in the real environment
<freinhard> i gues i'll just install a vm
<Riddell> RC tagging confirmed due tonight
<nixternal> dirk] ok, tarballs finished, uploading  <- Riddell :)
<Riddell> nixternal: oh?  where's that?
<nixternal> can't tell you
<nixternal> there
<Riddell> oh, really, secrets now is it? :)
<nixternal> it used to be
<Riddell> nixternal: nothing on ktown
<nixternal> yeah, he is just starting to upload
<nixternal> tarballs are finished
<nixternal> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 Jan  6 18:36 4.3.87
<nixternal> drwxrwx---    2 ftprelease packager       48 Jan  6 18:36 4.3.90
<nixternal> Riddell: which on?
<nixternal> which one rather?
<nixternal> .87 or .90 is next
<JontheEchidna> .90 is next
<JontheEchidna> numbers that aren't divisible by 5 are usually weekly snapshots
<JontheEchidna> 4.3.90 folder is present, but no tars yet. Guess they're still uploading
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: any news from canonical folks on libssh?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: On the list, not at the top of it yet
<JontheEchidna> :(
<Riddell> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<Riddell> ~ninjas
<maco> you're online?
<maco> quassel says you're offline. how silly.
<neversfelde> Help? :)
<neversfelde> still no internet connection here :(
<neversfelde> I can probably do some minor jobs with this UMTS stick
<maco> i have neither packaging tools nor ssh/gpg keys here :(
<maco> the computers with those are A) 250mi away or B) not able to be powered on
<Riddell> neversfelde: how about oxygen-icons? :)
 * jussi01 waves
 * jussi01 waves again
 * jussi01 is somewhat excited....
 * jussi01 has an announcement to make! 
 * Nightrose wonders which
<jussi01> Today my GF and I got engaged! :D
<Nightrose> wohooooooooooo
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Nightrose> congrats :)
<ulysses__> congratulation jussi01 :)
<jussi01> Ive  smile from ear to ear!
<Nightrose> haha i can see it here!
<nixternal> well, since eveyrone said congrats, I guess I will be real
<jussi01> thanks Nightrose & ulysses__
<nixternal> jussi01: sorry to hear that
<nixternal> muhahahahah!!!! )*#)*@@!!!
<jussi01> haha
 * Nightrose pokes nixternal hard
<Nightrose> :D
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> come on, that was funny
<nixternal> I had to do it
<Nightrose> ;-)
<jussi01> /mode +b %nixternal*!*@*
<jussi01> :D
<nixternal> that would do it, as I couldn't unban myself in here
<jussi01> hehe
 * Riddell hugs jussi01
 * jussi01 hugs Riddell back!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<maco> jussi01: congrats!
<ulysses__> nixternal: however it's a good joke (:
<maco> nixternal: i'm gonna guess you're divorced or headed there?
<nixternal> I have been divorced for almost 10 years now
<maco> figures
<jussi01> nixternal: this is my second time ;)
<nixternal> seriously?
<nixternal> then you should know better! :p
<nixternal> jussi01: you have been married before? you are an old fart then I take it
<jussi01> nixternal: 27
<nixternal> ahh, not an old fart yet
<jussi01> nixternal: thanks for the clarification.... :P
<nixternal> haha
<Nightrose> lol
<neversfelde> Riddell: sorry, I cannot get my desktop working with that UMTS stick, so I can't do oxygen icons :(
<Riddell> neversfelde: it was a joke, I wouldn't want you doing a 120MB package over a mobile connection :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: hehe, did no know that it has this size :)
<Quintasan|Szel> jussi01: gratz, but what major achivement you pulled out? :)
<Quintasan|Szel> pulled off rather
<jussi01> Quintasan|Szel: I got engaged.
<Quintasan|Szel> \o/
<Quintasan|Szel> jussi01: congratulations then :)
<jussi01> :D
 * Quintasan|Szel hands cookies and vodka over to jussi01 
<jussi01> *g*
<Quintasan|Szel> take as much as you want, I will somehow make apachelogger pay for it :P
<jussi01> lol
<nixternal> jjesse: you get any emails about the kubuntu chapter in the book?
<slacker_nl> congrats jussi01
<Lure> ENORIDDELL, how unexpected... ;-)
<Lure> ScottK: do you also have ubuntu-archive powers and can execute sync requests?
 * Lure has 3 syncs for exiv2 library transition
<ScottK> Lure: No.  One needs shell access for that and only archive-admins who work for Canonical get that.
<Lure> oh, I recall that issue from times when Hobbsee joined archive team as first non-Canonical
<Lure> would have thought that this 2nd class archive members is already resolved...
<Lure> will have to wait for Riddell then
 * Lure looks into hugin merge instead...
 * Lure notices that we do not have koffice2 2.1 released in november...
<Lure> anybody knows why we have koffice2 and debian koffice (in experimental) and we claim we are synced?
<Lure> I think we should drop koffice 1.x in lucid...
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-07
<Riddell> Shiran_: we have a todo list of the most obvious things at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Shiran_> yea i saw it
<Shiran_> but i dont know how all this business works
<shtylman> Shiran: you just pick a todo item with no one assigned and have at it :)
<shtylman> interesting quote: "It's too complicated for a third party to act as an intermediary between developer and user."
<ryanakca> ScottK: thanks
<ryanakca> ScottK: If bangarang builds on Debian without shared-desktop-ontologies, is there any reason to add it as a B-D? (~beta3 built without it, even after it had appeared on packages.d.o and I'm testbuilding  ~RC-1 at the moment)
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk in 4.4 needs it
<ScottK> ryanakca: It would be better to b-d against it since we are using the in KDE.
<ryanakca> ScottK: OK. I'll add it and rebuild. Should be uploaded some time tomorrow
<lucky> hi, i'm having a bug with amarok, and so the amarok people told me to upgrade to the latest version, so i tried first  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-2 then i tried following the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.2.1 and it says that amarok (and a bunch of other packages) have been held back, both times.
<ScottK> lucky: Did you try dist-upgrade?
<lucky> ooh, that works.  thank you.
<skamster> hello all, is here a pykde-dev to find? i've some pykde-akonadi-questions
<steveire> Trying to install libxml2 from jriddells ppa I get this: http://dpaste.com/141999/ It's karmic packages any I'm using jaunty. Is there a quick fix?
<steveire> skamster: Hi.
<skamster> hello :)
<steveire> Did you see this form a few years ago? http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.pim/20484
<steveire> I got that working somewhat and have screenshots somewhere to proove it...
<skamster> i also get that working, but i couldn't access to akonadi
<skamster> :(
<skamster> steveire: do you develop with pykde?
<steveire> skamster: Nope., but that uses kross. Ping me on akonadi if you think I can help later.
<steveire> (and kross uses pykde)
<skamster> ah, ok
<skamster> thx for the hint
<Riddell> steveire: there is python-kde4-dev
<steveire> Riddell: And libxml2 for jaunty? Is that possible?
<ulysses__> bug 503766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503766 in kde-l10n-de "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-l10n-de_4%3a4.3.3-0ubuntu1~+karmic1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/kimagemapeditor.mo', which is also in package kde-i18n-de 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503766
<Riddell> steveire: wget https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libxml2_2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2_i386.deb; dpkg --install libxml2_2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2_i386.deb
<steveire> Riddell: Thanks. What's the 64bit url? replace i386 with x86_64?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libxml2_2.6.32.dfsg-5ubuntu4.2_amd64.deb
<steveire> Thanks. That worked.
<Lure> Riddell: exiv2 library transition would appreciate your ubuntu-archve powers: bug 503289, bug 504008, bug 503990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503289 in rawstudio "Sync rawstudio 1.2-5 (universe) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504008 in geeqie "Sync geeqie 1:1.0~beta2-9 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504008
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503990 in pyexiv2 "sync pyexiv2 0.1.3-6 from debian sid main" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503990
<steveire> I should really upgrade this computer to karmic
<Riddell> steveire: it's a load better than jaunty
<Riddell> Lure: I'm onto it
<steveire> Riddell: Yeah, I use it on two out of 3 computers. Just always have real work to do on this one...
<Riddell> oh steveire, are you going to fosdem?
<steveire> Not sure.
<steveire> 7-9th, right?
<steveire> I'm going to camp kde then taking a week off in the states.
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> guess I can't hassle you for a talk then :)
<Riddell> Lure: pyexiv2 you need to do manually
<Lure> Riddell: manually?
<Lure> Riddell: so basicaly take ubuntu orig.tar.gz + debian dir from debian and upload as build1?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<ulysses__> Hello, there is a problem while upgrading to KDE SC 4.3.4 from karmic-backports: the kde-l10n-* package conflicts with the kde-i18n-* package. There's some bugreport on Launchpad for different language packs, but these problem affects all KDE language pack.
<ulysses__> exactly, there're 8 bug reports with the same content
<ulysses__> for example bug 503070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503070 in kde-l10n-nl "kde-l10n-** 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 fails to install (tries to overwrite kimagemapeditor.mo from kde-i18n-**)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503070
<ulysses__> however I want to help to fix them if it is possible ;)
<Riddell> ulysses__: the kde-i18n packages are for KDE 3 apps only which in karmic was quanta and some other kdewebdev bits and kdevelop
<Riddell> kdevelop is due to be KDE 4 and all of kdewebdev is around except for quanta
<Riddell> I wonder if it's worth keeping kde-i18n in lucid
<Riddell> we could just include the .po files in quants directly
<Riddell> quanta
<Riddell> ulysses__: anyway, 4.3 adds some more bits back from kdewebdev so that's why its overwriting
<Riddell> probably best to add Replaces: kde-i18n-xx on the kde-l10n packages if you want to fix them
<ulysses__> I want to help if I could
<Riddell> ulysses__: for each of the languages in kde-i18n-xx  do an apt-get source kde-l10n-xx (makeing sure it gets the ones from backports), add a Replaces: kde-i18n-xx  run dch -i for a changelog  and take a debdiff
<ulysses__> like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/352876/
<Riddell> ulysses__: yes
<ulysses__> another (perhaps stupid) question: is this a right changelog? http://paste.ubuntu.com/352886/
<ulysses__> oh, I found a mistake
<ulysses__> my e-mail address should be add, right?
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352887/
<Riddell> ulysses__: yes that should be your e-mail address next to your name
<Riddell> ulysses__: that's the version from lucid which we do want to fix, you also wanted to do the version in karmic-backports too I expect
<ulysses__> yes, karmic-backports
<Riddell> ulysses__: so do it for both lucid and karmic-backports if you can
<Riddell> oh kde-l10n-af has no karmic-backports
<ulysses__> oh, I see
<Riddell> ulysses__: so for kde-l10n-af the version needs to be  4:4.2.96-0ubuntu1.1 and karmic-backports in the first line of the changelog   and 4:4.2.96-0ubuntu2 and lucid  in the first line of the changelog
<Riddell> moving files is hassle in packaging :(
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352890/
<ulysses__> I get the list of kde-l10n-* packages from packages.ubuntu.com, so I will fix them if I learn how can I do it:)
<Riddell> ulysses__: that's good
<Riddell> so make a debdiff of that
<Riddell> then do the same for lucid
<ulysses__> I'm in the directory in which I downloaded the source package with apt-get source, and debdiff can't read the changelog
<Riddell> ulysses__: did you build the source package?  debuild -S  then in the parent directory   debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<ulysses__> some user error occured, I've not installed every package that needed;)
<Riddell> you'll need devscripts
 * Riddell syncs attica from Debian, our first source format 3 package?
<Riddell> hmm, failed, hmm
<ulysses__> Riddell: I made the debdiff
<Riddell> ulysses__: let's see
<ulysses__> Riddell: what?
<Riddell> ulysses__: let's see the debdiff
<ulysses__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/352899/
<Riddell> ulysses__: looks good
<Riddell> ulysses__: so save that to say kde-l10n-af_4.2.96-0ubuntu1.1.debdiff
<Riddell> then edit the changelog to have the right version number and distro for lucid
<Riddell> make a debdiff of that
<Riddell> repeat for every other language
<Riddell> send me all the debdiffs and I'll upload
<Riddell> send me the list of kde-i18n-xx packagse and I'll remove them from the archive
<Riddell> you'll be a fully fledged ninja by the end of the day :)
<ulysses__> I think I'll have some more stupid question today:)
<ulysses__> I want to control myself, so this is the changelog for lucid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/352902/
<Riddell> ulysses__: don't include the karmic-backports bit
<Riddell> so remove that middle entry
<ulysses__> ok, I removed the middle entry
<jussi01> seaLne: ping?
<ulysses__> Riddell: I sent an e-mail with debdiffs for kde-l10n-ar, could you check it please?
<Riddell> sec
<Riddell> ulysses__: kde-l10n-ar_4.3.4-ubuntu2.debdiff is missing the Replaces
<Riddell> ulysses__: kde-l10n-ar_4.3.4-ubuntu2.debdiff was a debdiff compared to the karmic-backports version
<Riddell> ulysses__: you want it to be a debdiff compared to the lucid version (which happens to be the same as karmic) but not karmic-backports
<agateau> Riddell: plop!
<agateau> Riddell: did you found the time for the patches I sent to you yesterday?
<Riddell> agateau: I'll do those as part of the RC packages which are due to be uploaded today or tomorrow
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: there may be some conflicts because I think some of the changes I sent to you are already in rc1 (but not beta2)
<ScottK> Riddell: plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback could stand some Newing (I uploaded it, so I can't).
<agateau> ScottK: fix for #502409 is in Quassel master
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks.  Would you please reassign the bug back to quassel and mark it fix committed then.
<agateau> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> agateau: Is the dbus-menu stuff ready for committing to trunk now that it's 4.5?
<ulysses__> Riddell: So I remove the karmic-backports changes from the changelog, then add the lucid, debuild -S and debdiff?
<agateau> ScottK: I want to get it into trunk asap yes
<agateau> ScottK: but it needs a proper review before
<agateau> ScottK: Quassel bug reassigned
<Riddell> ScottK: meh I need to reject plasma-widget-kubuntu-feedback, the debian/copyright file hasn't been filled in
<Riddell> ulysses__: yes
<nixternal> such a beautiful blizzard of a morning here today
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  I knew that (and then forgot).
<ScottK> Arghh.
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^^
<nixternal> hahaha
<al> is there a bug state in launchpad to confirm a fix actually worked?
<nixternal> ScottK: I forgot to tell you about that in the revu package, that I didn't have the completed copyright in there
<ScottK> Yeah and I noticed and then forgot
<ScottK> al: No.
<nixternal> hehe, you confused me when you asked about uploading cuz we were doing the l10n crap, and I just said, "I guess"
<nixternal>  :)
<nixternal> hahahaha, pwnd
<ulysses__> Riddell: I sent the new debdiff for lucid
<nixternal> Riddell: can the same version still be uploaded, or does that need to be bumped after a reject?
<Riddell> nixternal: needs to be a newer version since the source was accepted
<nixternal> thought so, I think that is silly, but ok
<Riddell> ulysses__: you're still debdiff'ing against the karmic-backports version
<Riddell> ulysses__: it should be against the karmic version
<Riddell> debdiff <version-from-karmic>.dsc <version-for-lucid>.dsc
<Riddell> (normally you would debdiff against the version from lucid, but there hasn't been an update in lucid for kde-l10n-af)
<Riddell> s/af/ar/
<ulysses__> Riddell: I hope I understand it at last
 * ulysses__ search some food, and then return
<nixternal> do we have any merges that need to get done?
<nixternal> let me rephrase that, is anyone in here doing merges? if not, I am about to step on your toes
<Riddell> I've done all mine and I didn't spot any KDE ones that seemed worth doing
<Riddell> e.g. kplayer is listed but it doesn't give us any gain except a version bump
<nixternal> I think I am seeing that as well, but I think there are merges that are kde-based that aren't showing up
<Riddell> agateau: dbusmenu changes for plasma/framesvg.cpp and plasma/widgets/signalplotter.cpp are in 4.4?
<Riddell> patch says reverse patch detected for those
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> otherwise kdelibs patch applies
<agateau> They are not related to dbusmenu, but plasma kept crashing without them :/
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, this'll need dbusmenu-qt in main
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<JontheEchidna> I believe I've done all of mine that are worth doing. (Filing a sync request for qjson right now)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: all your which?
<JontheEchidna> all my merges
<ScottK> nixternal: scribus-ng could stand a merge probably.
<Riddell> agateau: bug 504267
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504267 in libdbusmenu-qt "libdbusmenu-qt main inclusion request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504267
<Riddell> agateau: it might help to politely ping a member of ubuntu-mir
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<agateau> Riddell: any suggestion on who to ping?
<Riddell> agateau: loic maybe?
<agateau> yes, following the french conspiracy :)
<agateau> he is the one I know best
<ulysses__> Riddell: what's about the last version of debdiffs?
<ScottK> nixternal: kredentials too
<Riddell> 14:03 < Riddell> ulysses__: you're still debdiff'ing against the karmic-backports version
<Riddell> 14:03 < Riddell> ulysses__: it should be against the karmic version
<ulysses__> again?:(
<ulysses__> 46 minutes ago I sent a new version
<Riddell> ulysses__: latest e-mail I have is Date: Thu, 7 Jan 2010 15:00:48 +0100
<ulysses__> with to debdiff?
<ulysses__> two*
<Riddell> one
<ulysses__> hm, I send two after that one, maybe I should send it again
<Riddell> ulysses__: yeah try again
<ulysses__> mail sent
<_Groo_> hi/2 all. are the kde 4.4 rc packages coming out? latest libamsn broken the wlm kopete plugin :P
<Riddell> ulysses__: nothing
<ulysses__> :(
<Riddell> ulysses__: however I had a thought, I'm going to upload kde-l10n for the RC anyway so I may as well do this change as part of that
<Riddell> ulysses__: so you can just do the karmic-backports packages if you like
<ulysses__> I like
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi Riddell
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes we're working on RC
<Riddell> I'll probably upload tonight
<_Groo_> Riddell: great :D will it have kdebindings for the first time?
<Riddell> no :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: could you sponsor my http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7320
<Riddell> still not compiling
<_Groo_> Riddell: damn
<nixternal> ScottK: roger that
<_Groo_> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/503539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503539 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] wally" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Riddell> _Groo_: that package is a native package
<Riddell> _Groo_: it needs to be done as a .orig.tar.gz and diff.gz
<_Groo_> Riddell: explain?
<Riddell> the upstream tar needs to be called wally_2.3.1.orig.tar.gz  before you run debuild -S
<Riddell> that'll make the .diff.gz and keeps a nice separation between upstream and packaging
<Riddell> if you don't name it exactly that it'll put everything in a .tar.gz and there's no separation of the packaging (which is used for apps made only for debian or ubuntu, hense the name native)
<Riddell> you should always check the .changes file before upload that it hasn't accidently made a native package
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok uploading ro revu
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok, i didnt knew that :)
<_Groo_> done
 * ScottK catches all kinds of dumb things he's done by reading the .changes before upload.
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace lost two 2560x19** wallpapers in RC1, hopefully that'll help with CD space
<Riddell> definately worth checking the distro release you're upload to as well
<ScottK> As recently as last night checking that the changelog entry was the one I wanted to upload was helpful.
<_Groo_> Riddell: pls check http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7331
<JontheEchidna> oh, but kdebase-workspace-wallpapers isn't seeded in the first place... nevermind.
<Riddell> _Groo_: that .orig contains a debian directory
<_Groo_> Riddell: aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * _Groo_ is remaking the damn package
<Riddell> _Groo_: "Homepage: http://www.becrux.com" that should be part of the Source information not the package information these days
<Riddell> _Groo_: "KDE3, KDE4, XFCE4" -> "KDE 3, KDE 4, XFCE 4"
<Riddell> _Groo_: LICENCE says GPL 2 but debian/copyright says GPL 3
<Riddell> "This package was debianized by Harald Sitter" you're not harald sitter I suspect
<_Groo_> Riddell: where did you found that?
<Riddell> _Groo_: debian/copyright hasn't been updated for this package
<_Groo_> Riddell: whats the sintax for the origin? Origin: http://blah?
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah ok, changing copyright too
<Riddell> origin?
<_Groo_> Riddell: its my first oficial package :P
<_Groo_> i mean source
<_Groo_> sorry
<nixternal> why does strigi continuously index the same shit over and over, especially when none of it has changed?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: ^^ you notice that as well?
<Riddell> nixternal: there is a new release of strigi I believe
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yeah
<nixternal> wanted to make sure you computer wasn't on them drugs again :)
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> wanted to make sure _MY_ computer wasn't on drugs again
<nixternal> jeesh
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> It seems that 5 minutes after indexing finished it starts all over again
<_Groo_> btw i made an unofficial virtuoso 5.0.12 package is anyone is interested, till 6.0.1 is out.. works like a charm
<nixternal> yeah, but it doesn't take as long
<nixternal> _Groo_: Riddell has virtuoso packages as well
<_Groo_> nixternal: 6.0.1?
<nixternal> ScottK: kredentials merged
<ScottK> Thanks
<nixternal> 5.0.12-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<nixternal> _Groo_: ^^
<Riddell> _Groo_: yeah I saw that, based my virtuoso 5.0.12 packages off it, it's now in the archive
<Riddell> but not main, sigh
<_Groo_> Riddell: really? based on my work? who was based on someone elses? lol.. nice
<_Groo_> Riddell: see now http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7332
<nixternal> ScottK: interesting thing, is the bzr way of merging, doesn't work with these 2 packages btw
<nixternal> out of all the merges I attempted to do the other day with the bzr way, only 1 worked
<Riddell> _Groo_: hmm, that .orig still contains a debian directory
<nixternal> they need to upgrade that bzr pipe too, to something a bit faster than 100k/s
<nixternal> scribus-ng will take a week to get here
<_Groo_> Riddell: )(*#(@*#)(@ the rest is fne?
<Riddell> _Groo_: "It was downloaded from" don't put the exact URL there, you'd need to change it every release, just the download webpage
<Riddell> _Groo_: licence is GPL 2, debian/copyright says GPL 3
<nixternal> jjesse: any news on your chapter?
<nixternal> holy schnikeys...I could have done a grab-merge by now, and had the package uploading...but now, I have to wait for a bzr branch first, and now I have to do bzr merge-package
 * nixternal cocks the gun before hand
<nixternal> Warning: criss-cross merge encountered.  See bzr help criss-cross
<freinhard> there isn't a virtuoso backend for soprano for 4.4b2 yet?
 * nixternal pulls the trigger
<jjesse> nixternal: nope
<jjesse> still waiting
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok, should be fine now
<Riddell> freinhard: yes
<freinhard> Riddell: just needs packaging or not possible?
<_Groo_> freinhard: its in lucid, i could put one in my ppa if the damn dput didnt locked at the last byte
<Riddell> _Groo_: .orig is good
<_Groo_> Riddell: \o/ finally
<Riddell> _Groo_: but..
 * _Groo_ dances around is chair.. co-workers are used to that :P
<Riddell> 15:44 < Riddell> _Groo_: "It was downloaded from" don't put the exact URL there, you'd need to change it every release, just the download webpage
<_Groo_> Riddell: oO
<Riddell> 15:44 < Riddell> _Groo_: licence is GPL 2, debian/copyright says GPL 3
<Riddell> those still apply
<Riddell> virtuoso is in my ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<Riddell> for karmic
<_Groo_> Riddell: i already uploaded a new one, check again, with the afomentioned changes
<freinhard> _Groo_: why not put it into the beta-ppa and add it as dependency since nepomuk/strigi won't work without it?
<_Groo_> freinhard: nepomuk /strigi do work without it, its akonadi who doesnt
<Riddell> freinhard: I expect we will for the RC, needs more testers first, want to test?
<freinhard> Riddell: shure
<freinhard> damn microphone producer ;)
<nixternal> ScottK: scribus-ng has a sync-req filed for it
<ScottK> Easy one then
<nixternal> ya, wait for someone to sync it
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i jump around my chair now?
<Riddell> _Groo_: not yet, I'm test compiling it :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: i mean the debian part... it compiles ¬¬
<_Groo_> Riddell: ;)
<freinhard> anyone willing to package some recent opensync stuff?
<ScottK> nixternal's all about packaging stuff today.
<freinhard> i guess they need to be done from scratch, i think they changed to cmake
<freinhard> i think Quintasan already had a look at it and gave up because of that
<Riddell> W: wally: copyright-without-copyright-notice
<Riddell> W: wally: spelling-error-in-description XFCE Xfce
<Riddell> _Groo_: ^^
<_Groo_> Riddell: aaaaaaaahhhhhhh picky picky.. the first one im not quite understanding what the system wants.. the second one is plain evil :D
<genii> _Groo_: You should probably use lintian or so
<_Groo_> genii: i do
<_Groo_> genii: but i didnt recompile after i did the debuild -S
<genii> Aaah
<Riddell> Copyright: section should say "Copyright 2009 Antonio Di Monaco <tony@becrux.com>"
<_Groo_> Riddell: in debian/control?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or debian/copyright?
<Riddell> debian/copyright
<freinhard> Riddell: started nepomuk+strigi in systemsettings, started to convert the nepomuk-db, finished but still states that strigi isn't running. changed back to the systemsettings-overview, then again to nepomuk/strigi-settings, activated strigi once again, apply, started to index.
<Riddell> the tricky part is getting it to stop :)
<freinhard> looks like strigi doesn't get activated in case the nepomuk-db needs to be converted
<Riddell> _Groo_: shouldn't the app have a .desktop file so you can launch it?
<_Groo_> Riddell: true... the author forgot and i didnt bother to check.. gonna fix that...
<freinhard> Riddell: and finally crashed. that's what i found in .xsession-errors: http://dpaste.com/142119/
<nixternal> ScottK: nah, just had to do some stuff for debian, and since I had my pbuilders all warmed up, figured I would ask :)
<Riddell> freinhard: possibly the libxml2 from my PPA will help
<freinhard> Riddell: is installed
<_Groo_> Riddell: whats the proper way to add a .desktop file without polluting the orig?
<_Groo_> Riddell: or any file by that matter
<Riddell> _Groo_: put it in the debian/ directory and add debian/install
<Riddell> containing "debian/wally.desktop usr/share/applications/wally.desktop"
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok uploading
<_Groo_> Riddell: done :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: and tested
<_Groo_> brb
<freinhard> Riddell: looks like strigi crashes upon a file, starts again and againd and stops allways in the same folder
<Riddell> freinhard: worth waiting for the new strigi then reporting a bug if it still happens
<freinhard> new strigi=4.4rc1?
<Riddell> no 0.7.1 I think
<freinhard> when do i get it from where?
<freinhard> i think strigi never worked for me because of some file in that folder
<Riddell> dunno doesn't seem to be on vandenoever's page
<Riddell> but debian have it http://incoming.debian.org/strigi_0.7.1-1.dsc
<Riddell> fabo: where is that from?
<ScottK> Grab it from there quick before it dissapears.
<ScottK> dget http://incoming.debian.org/strigi_0.7.1-1.dsc
<jefferai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi jefferai
<jefferai> Riddell: I'm trying to track down a problem people seem to have in Amarok with Qt 4.6 and/or KDE 4.4 beta -- so I enabled a few repositories (beta and backports)
<jefferai> problem is, after doing that and a dist-upgrade, I can no longer compile amarok because it can't find phonon headers
<jefferai> what changed?
<Riddell> jefferai:  oh yes, that's the problem Stecchino was having, you need do  ln -s /usr/include/qt4/phonon /usr/include/phonon
<Riddell> for reasons I havn't quite worked out yet
<jefferai> hm
<jefferai> ok
<jefferai> so it switched from kde's phonon to qt's?
<Riddell> amarok in lucid is probably broken, I synced liblastfm from debian yesterday, it'll need a rebuild
<Riddell> jefferai: we've used qt's phonon for a while now but they change the headers with every release and things get confused
<jefferai> ah
<jefferai> so amarok probably needs some cmake-foo?
<Riddell> I'm not sure /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon/Effect is '#include "../../phonon/effect.h"' which to me should end up with /usr/include/qt4/phonon/effect.h but for some reason the compiler wants /usr/include/phonon/effect.h
<Riddell> something to do with /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon being a symlink
<jefferai> hm
<Riddell> mm
 * jefferai looks
<jefferai> it might be because it's looking relative to where cmake finds things?
<jefferai> I dunno
<jefferai> I'll take a quick lookaround
<Riddell> jefferai: do you want any Kubuntu CDs for camp KDE?
<jefferai> um, sure?
<jefferai> are you coming?
 * jefferai forgets who is and isn't
<Riddell> I'm afraid not
<jefferai> aww
<Riddell> jefferai: e-mail me a postal address and phone number where they could be delivered and I'll see if I can order some
<jefferai> ok, cool
<jefferai> Riddell: so a few things
<jefferai> not sure if they're related
<jefferai> one is
<jefferai> amaroklib links in KDE4_PHONON_LIBRARY
<jefferai> which may be empty, if qt is being used
<jefferai> not sure
<jefferai> another is that it doesn't explicitly include phonon headers, although that's probably part of QT_INCLUDES
<Riddell> let me see if it's broken in lucid
 * jefferai notes that it's saying it can't find the file Phonon/Effect
<jefferai> it's not saying that it can't find what that file links to
<jefferai> it can't find that file, period
<_Groo_> Riddell: remove with purge (delete dir) and reinstall the phono-devs.. i had the same problem, it should compile fine afterwards
<jefferai> _Groo_: ah really?
 * jefferai tries
<_Groo_> Riddell: aparently during the upgrade some leftovers still remain that confuses the amarok cmake
<_Groo_> Riddell: i had this problem about 2 weeks ago..
 * _Groo_ builds a lot of packages :P
<jefferai> I wonder what's being left over
<Riddell> could be that /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon symlink, it is actually packaged as a directory
<jefferai> ah
<jefferai> could be
<jefferai> _Groo_: how do I tell apt not to remove the things depending on libphonon-dev?
<jefferai> like, some --no-deps thing or anything?
<verbalshadow> jefferai is not KDE Phonon newer (or have more features) then than QT's
<_Groo_> jefferai: use dpkg --purge --force-all package
<jefferai> verbalshadow: wuh?
<Riddell> we patch the Qt phonon to make it the same as the standalone releases
<jefferai> ah, force-all
<jefferai> that's it
<verbalshadow> Riddell ok
<Riddell> and we don't want to use the standalone releases because qt depends on phonon
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you check wally now? should be ok now
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw the wally packahe also contains a plasma plugin, since the plasma part doesnt actually do anything if the wally binarie isnt active, i didnt separated it into a plasma package.. it would be overkill and confusing to the user.
<jefferai> _Groo_: hooray, it worked
<jefferai> too bad it's building on the world's slowest machine
<jefferai> but it's building
<_Groo_> jefferai: whos the man? ;)
<jefferai> You are
 * jefferai kisses
<_Groo_> jefferai: lol, less, less... a thankyou is enough :D maybe a COOKIE!
<Riddell> _Groo_: are there any porn filters on this thing?  webcollage screensaver did a similar thing and people got upset when their screensaver suddently poppup with with photos of people doing strange things to each other
<_Groo_> Riddell: yes, every single backend has a tagging filter with strong pr0n filter. i used it at worked and never got fired...
<jefferai> Riddell: for a moment I thought your first question there referred to my interaction with Groo
<jefferai> I haven't done anything hardcore...yet
<_Groo_> jefferai: nor you will, not with me anyway :D
<Riddell> we allow kissing in this channel, we're very friendly
<_Groo_> Riddell: cookie, me wants a cookie
<_Groo_> ubottu: cookie?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> _Groo_: I has pretty wallpaper!
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you activate the the plasmoid too?
<Riddell> yes
<_Groo_> Riddell: should be there in the desktop settings now...
<Riddell> it doesn't do much without that
<Riddell> yes it's working
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, it gives lots of pretty pictures
<Daskreech> _Groo_: You could work at a porn store. Which would say a lot about you never getting fired :)
<_Groo_> Daskreech: hmmm true... but they allow chair dancing at pr0n stores?
 * Daskreech will go and do hands on research and report
<Riddell> _Groo_: shall I upload?
<_Groo_> Riddell: upload to where, what?
<Riddell> _Groo_: wally to ubuntu
<_Groo_> btw are you guys using lucid, i have stranbge bugs this week.. locale stopped working properly and init never goes beyond 2... i need to start kdm via rc.local.
<_Groo_> very strange
<_Groo_> Riddell: you a MOTU is asking me a mere peon... by all means do!
<Riddell> I may have to fix this "W: wally: spelling-error-in-description XFCE Xfce" issue first, that's very important, don't want to upset xfce
<_Groo_> Riddell: ehehehehe
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i have acess to the kde 4.4 rc builds to start testing
<_Groo_> lol the moment i got the invite my evil ati crashed
<_Groo_> compiling rekonq 0.3.28... tagged today
<_Groo_> which fixes finally the adblock bug...
<Daskreech> Hmm Wasn't there a daily build ppa?
<_Groo_> Daskreech: there is? for rekonq?
<_Groo_> i usually build it with any new tag and send to my ppa
<_Groo_> pls some motu update koffice in lucid to 2.1!!! or ill have to build 2.2 svn :D
<Daskreech> _Groo_: yeah search for daily rekonq ppa
<Daskreech> there is one for chromium as well
<_Groo_> Daskreech: yeah, iuse the chromium one, i didnt knew there was one for rekonq... oh well..
<Daskreech> :-)
 * Daskreech grumbles about not having one for KDE :)
<_Groo_> yeah... me wants nightly fixes.. i miss my daily fix
<jussi01> Riddell: could you fix kde bug 221701 for me? :D
<ubottu> KDE bug 221701 in feeds "Please add my blog to Planet KDE " [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221701
<ulysses__> Riddell: in karmic-backports the version is '4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1', what have to replace, '4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic2' ?
<Riddell> ulysses__: yes
<Riddell> jussi01: ok
<jussi01> Riddell: thanks :)
<Riddell> hmm, no, I've run out of disk space
<jussi01> doh
<jussi01> So is anyone going to organise a KDE 4.4 release party?
<jussi01> (its a good excuse for a party :D )
<freinhard>  what's debian/[compat|pycompat] for?
<Riddell> debian/compat is the debhelper version
<Riddell> debhelper is the scripts that do much of making the package, sometimes the behavour changes with new releases
<Riddell> so that specifies what version it should behave as
<Riddell> pycompat is something for python packaging
<Riddell> but python packaging keeps changing and I don't do enough of it so I forget
<Riddell> NCommander: rumours of a new binary incompatible sip release due says kde-packager list
<freinhard> Riddell: and what's the current version it should be set to?
<Riddell> debian/compat should be 7 these days
<neversfelde> shtylman: nice kdm theme :)
<freinhard> is there a howto for packaging cmake projects?
<mcas> can anyone tell me the status of timelord?
<ScottK> mcas: We are working towards it with the resources we have.  Care to volunteer.
<mcas> thx ScottK
<freinhard> where do i want to read more stuff on debian/rules? i'm trying to package opensync and bumping the sourrounding libs was somehow easy but changing the rules file is somehow difficult because i don't know what it's sections do
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, hi :) can you make me a member of the kubuntu website team so I can triage the bugs, I can still confirm them but just wanted to mark their importance. I can also pick up some of them
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: I think you shold talk to ryanakca about that first.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, thanks a bunch, and see I am learning :)
<NCommander> Riddell, every python-sip release is binary incompatible
<freinhard> how do i get a list of files the source package would install so i can devide them into debian/*.install files?
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: Oh, hi. Of course, done
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: Originally the team was meant to plug into a drupal module so that those on the team had write access to the website, but that never seemed to happen.
<al> !seen dpm
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<al> that's a pity
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, thanks a bunch, so I can now change the important of the bugs right, also where can I find the source for the webpages, incase I need to write a patch
<jussi01> al: [23:11:59] [NickServ] Last seen  : Jan 07 20:19:08 2010 (52 minutes, 50 seconds ago)
<al> ah, thanks
 * jussi01 has a nice little alias set up for that command...
<jibel> Riddell, Hi
<jibel> Riddell, I triaged bug 503070, I've seen this is fixed in lucid now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503070 in kde-l10n-ptbr "kde-l10n-** 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 fails to install (tries to overwrite kimagemapeditor.mo from kde-i18n-**)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503070
<jibel> Will you backport the fix to karmic-backport too ?
<ScottK> jibel: Put a debdiff in the bug and I'll take care of it.
<ScottK> Ping me when it's there.
<jibel> ScottK, ok
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: i found a grave bug in kde 4.4 rc1
<_Groo_> Riddell: libsoprano doesnt work with virtuoso 6.0.1 from he repos, making the entire plasma-desktop crash over and over
<_Groo_> Riddell: if we use the old 5.0.12 it works fine
<_Groo_> Riddell: also fancy tasks from lucid makes kde 4.4 rc1 crash
<ScottK> _Groo_: What Qt was the fancy tasks in Lucid built against?
<_Groo_> ScottK: just a sec.. checking
<_Groo_> 4.6
<ScottK> _Groo_: 4.6 beta, rc, or final?
<_Groo_> ScottK: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.3.85), kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.3.85), libc6 (>= 2.4), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libkonq5 (>= 4:4.3.85), libplasma3, libqimageblitz4, libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.6.0), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.6.0), libqt4-svg (>= 4:4.6.0), libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.6.0), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.6.0), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.6.0), libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1), libtaskmanager4 (>= 4:4.3.85), libx11-6, libxau6, libxdmcp6
<_Groo_> final i believe
<_Groo_> gonna recompile it with 4.3.90 to see if its a kdelibs thing
<_Groo_> fancy works but it will crash the plasma-desktop eventually.. i believe when receiving/sending a event
<_Groo_> also please recompile soprano and put it in the closed repo.. lucids one will not work with virtuoso server
<_Groo_> 6.0.1svn
<_Groo_> or use mine/riddell 5.0.12
<freinhard> what's the relation between debian/foo.install and debian/foo.dir ?
<_Groo_> gotta go, seeya all later.. and keep up the good work, kde/kubuntu rocks as usual
<ScottK> freinhard: foo.install installs files.  foo.dir creates empty directories to ship in the package.  foo.dir is almost always wrong.
<freinhard> ok, just got confused how things work with the cmake.mk class. files that go to /usr/bin are in debian/tmp/usr/bin/
<freinhard> don't know if i have to do anything there
<jibel> ScottK, do I need to provide a debdiff for all l10n packages or is there a way to do it one time for all ?
<ulysses__> jibel: what are you doing?
<jibel> ScottK, create a debdiff for karmic-backport
<jibel> a simple replace kde-i18-** in debian/control
<ulysses__> I do it also
<ScottK> jibel: Argh.  It's all of them?
<ScottK> nixternal: Can you script something for use?
<jibel> ScottK,  yes, but some sed magic will do
 * ScottK is still busy with work.
<ScottK> jibel: Agreed.  I just don't have the spare brain cells to figure it out right now.
<ulysses__> I'm working on the kde-l10n debdiffs now
<jibel> ulysses__, I've created the debdiff for 1 locale do you want me to provide what I've done ?
<ulysses__> I did it for 40 locale yet, 17 remains
<ulysses__> I talked about that with Riddell, he helped me
<nixternal> ScottK: what's that?
<jibel> ulysses__,  for my reference, how do you update all locales ?
<ScottK> nixternal: All the l10n packages need a replaces added
<nixternal> I can do that if needed
<ScottK> ulysses__ and jibel are fixing it, but I don't want to upload all those (to karmic-backports) by hand
<nixternal> only take me a couple of minutes with some sed foo
<ScottK> jibel and ulysses__: nixternal is your man.
<ulysses__> jibel: one for one, I download every source package, edit the control file, debuild -S and debdiff
<ulysses__> I can't upload anyithing, but I can send the debdiff files for someone if I'll be ready
<jibel> ulysses__, argh, can't you create a debdiff and creates all the version with some sed script ?
<nixternal> ScottK: is the karmic backport ones we uploaded the other night?
<nixternal> I still have them all checked out
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes.
<nixternal> seems those guys are already working on it, so I guess we shall let them figure it out
<freinhard> could somebody have a look at the opensync package in my ppa? https://launchpad.net/~freinhard/+archive/ppa
<DarkwingDuck> YAY! I'm back online
<nixternal> Riddell, ScottK: uploaded new feedback applet with the fixed copyright and added a watch file to it
<nixternal> about darn time :p
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I'm back!
<nixternal> you must have installed Windows on your machine during x-mas, as you did say you were having computer problems :p
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah no kidding. 4 year olds pouring sippys of water on computers doesn't work well
<nixternal> hahahaha
<DarkwingDuck> 3500 bucks down the drain
<nixternal> been there done that, but I did that when a computer still cost a few grand
<nixternal> 3500 bucks got you a P75 with a few meg of ram and a few meg of disk space :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, It got my netbook and my desktop was on the way out the door
<nixternal> and I still have that machine, which has the first release of Debian and KDE still on it :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I remember those days. Installing DOS over OS2 <G>
<nixternal> no, I was installing Slackware with floppy disks
<DarkwingDuck> Question, If I take my HD out of my desktop and put it in a new desktop with diff driver conditions what do I have to do to apply new hardware?
<jibel> ulysses__, If you're interested, I've generated the debdiff for all 89 packages.
<nixternal> weird how things work, I started out with Slackware, and now I use Kubuntu...instead of going from beginner os to expert os, I have gone backwards :)
<DarkwingDuck> driver=hardware
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: nothing, everything usually takes care of itself, except for binary drivers iirc
<nixternal> I just switched drives from one desktop to the other and it just worked
<DarkwingDuck> That's what I thought, I was making sure
<ulysses__> jibel: 89? in karmic-backports there's kde-l10n 57 package
<nixternal> but I use only Intel equipment
<DarkwingDuck> the vid card is going from ATI to NVIDIA (Finally)
<nixternal> the way it is looking, it seems Intel is not putting their video setups on new mobos
<nixternal> like i7 mobos, I can't find one with Intel video
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> But, I'll be cracking on those docs starting tonight :/
<jibel> ulysses__, I took those in karmic.
<nixternal> groovy...I want to finish everything up by the end of this month
<nixternal> I am having a doc jam next week, so I hope I can get some people in chicago working on some final docs
<DarkwingDuck> No problem
<DarkwingDuck> Netbook will be a bit harder as I no longer have one but, I'll run it via VM and get that finished with Lucid changes
<Daskreech> hey DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to assume that there is a working copy of Lucid
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Daskreech
<nixternal> yes for lucid
<DarkwingDuck> sweet
<nixternal> make sure your local docs branch is up to date...I have comitted some things I think while you were gone
<nixternal> also, I need to get dhillon to update his as well and request another merge so I can get his stuff in
<DarkwingDuck> okay, I will
<nixternal> that will knock out quite a bit of work
<DarkwingDuck> sweet
<nixternal> I slacked and didn't merge in his old stuff
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be back into the swing of things quickly
<nixternal> but from what I saw, there will still be a bit of work left on his stuff...but it may be good enough for a first version
<DarkwingDuck> ok
<nixternal> ok, back to some code
<DarkwingDuck> ok I'll be back in a cple hours
<ulysses__> Riddell: I sent you an e-mail with a gzipped archive, it contains de debdiff files
<freinhard> what went wrong here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37597230/upload_1435073_log.txt
<Riddell> freinhard: hmm, don't actually know, uploading to a PPA?
<Riddell> ulysses__: great, I'll upload tomorrow proabably
<freinhard> Riddell: wgrant said over at #ubuntu-devel that it's a launchpad bug.
<wgrant> A rare largely harmless one, but yes.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-08
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca_, hi, there's this one link on the website for kubuntu screenshot tour which still links to 9.04 tour, so can you point me to where I can find the source of that page and update the link, this will have to be taken care for 9.10 and lucid as well
<ryanakca_> dhillon-v10: Do you have access to the drupal admin interface?
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca_, don't know should I :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: feel free to give him the details if you trust him
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, there's a little bug, let me give you the link in a sec.
 * ryanakca doesn't remember talking to dhillon-v10 before, but I've seen him around... If anybody can vouch for him, I'll give him the details
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: do we trust you?
 * maco snorts
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, depends on you, I never break anyone's trust so :) i'll be responsible
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, nixternal can
<Riddell> wheesht maco, this is a failsafe security method
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, ping
<maco> "wheesht"?
<freinhard> how do i get rid of that? "pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libopensync1-dev which is a virtual package."
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, you can ask nixternal, I have been working with him for a while now, let me pm him
<ryanakca> maco: According to the Urban Dictionary: buy wheesht mugs, tshirts and magnets
<ryanakca> (Verb, Scottish slang) Quiet.
<ryanakca> oops, ignore the buy blurb
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: that means that the package doesn't exist
<JontheEchidna> maybe you want libopensync-dev?
<crimsun> this is a new source + binary, no?
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, can we wait for sometime until nixternal responds
<freinhard> no, i dont, i want libopensync1-dev, that's in my ppa
<maco> ryanakca: thanks
<JontheEchidna> you'd have to add the ppa to the pbuilder (sudo pbuilder login --save-after-login, then edit the sources.list)
<JontheEchidna> then "pbuilder update" if you don't have a hook that does pbuilder update each build
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: i added it with --othermirror, and /etc/pbuilder/apt.config is a symlink to /etc/apt so pbuilder should use any repository my system uses?
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: Sure
<maco> note that "edit the sources.list" means "make sure you know how to use echo and | to add things to sources.list
<JontheEchidna> freinhard: dunno, I've never tried a method like that. But one would assume that it's not working :P
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: is there any editor in base.tgz?
<JontheEchidna> Not that I can recall
<crimsun> there should be.
<freinhard> i can edit the files from outside
<JontheEchidna> true
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, have a look here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/494214 since the website is going to get a whole new look, can we just close this one or should I leave it alone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494214 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu website is poorly designed in terms of navigation" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: I would mark it in progress saying that we'll have a whole new look in the near future
<JontheEchidna> yay, tags are working again with 4.3.90
 * ryanakca sighs at one of his HDs dying
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: works, thx!
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, my apologies for the delay, here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/481294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 481294 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu website doesn't have a single screenshot" [Undecided,Invalid]
<freinhard> got a file that get's installed by default to usr/etc/foo, how do i get it to be installed to etc/foo ?
<freinhard> can .install do some magic?
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, my apologies for bothering you, I know you are pretty busy, but have a look here: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kubuntu.org and this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/472928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472928 in kubuntu-website "Homepage claims to be XHTML 1.0 strict but is not" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: No worries. Yes, that will be fixed shortly, the fixes / front page content on http://drupal.ryanak.ca will be transfered to www.kubuntu.org
<pykler> I just updated to 4.4 using the ppa and my systemray doesnt show many of the icons :s
<pykler> is anybody else having this issue, or should i clear my 4.3 config, and if i should, how do i only clear the plasma config
<pykler> tis any1 here
<jjesse> kinda
<pykler> anyone know what happened to the desktop switcher in kde 4.4
<pykler> its not in my applet list
<pykler> i really like 4.4 but man i hate that i upgraded
<pykler> is there a better channel to go to
<jjesse> is konqueroror removed from kde4.4 ?
<pykler> lol, when i do help about it still says 4.3.85 (KDE 4.4 Beta 2)
<pykler> i have konqy but i do not have an answer to ur q
<pykler> someone help!!!111
<shtylman> neversfelde: :) thx
<nixternal> we got another foot of snow, and I have to drag the garbage from the back to the front, and there is anywhere between 2 and 3 feet of snow in the route :/
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, hey I fixed that bug, and when you go to the admin interface, you will a comment that has the link to the bug, now I going to work on some other outdated links that were there
<ghostcube> ehlo humans :)
<jussi01> Riddell: I seem to have an extra "m" on planet, is this a typo?
<fabo> Riddell: I've done the tarball from svn. I guess Jos forget to release it.
<ulysses__> morning
<freeflying> Riddell: are you going to upload qt before alpha2?
<Riddell> freeflying: should I?
<Riddell> what's needed?
<freeflying> Riddell: I added two patch for bold style fonts
<Riddell> ah yes, ok I can upload that
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan|Szel> o/
<ghostcube> http://www.usbgeek.com/prod_detail.php?prod_id=0356   for all of you coding outside the walls :D
<ulysses__> Riddell: have you uploaded the debdiffs for karmic-backports?
<Riddell> ulysses__: no still working on qt and kdegames currently, but it's high on my list of many things to upload today
<ulysses__> Can I assign bug 503070 to me, and set status in progress?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503070 in kde-l10n-ptbr "kde-l10n-** 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 fails to install (tries to overwrite kimagemapeditor.mo from kde-i18n-**)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503070
<Riddell> ulysses__: sure
<freinhard> how can i figure out why a orig.tar.gz does not show up in the changes file?
<freinhard> dpkg-genchanges sais it doesn't add the orig archive, no idea why
<freinhard> i did a "debuild -S"
<Riddell> freinhard: you need  debuild -S -sa
<Riddell> the -sa makes it appear, otherwise it guesses what to do and usually doesn't include it
<freinhard> works, thx!
<seele> how many people would you estimate use chokoq?
<Riddell> that's a very hard thing to estimate
<Riddell> twitter would know how many people post from it but I doubt there's anything public
<Riddell> you could try looking at popcon data
<jussi01> seele: me!
<Riddell> you could try asking identi.ca if they have figures, they're probably more friendly than twitter since ubuntu drives half their traffic
<al> http://www.twitstat.com/twitterclientusers.html
<al> not sure how accurate those numbers are, seem a little jumpy
<jussi01> you know, the details section in kpackagekit is rather pointless... no?
<jussi01> or is it just my macine?
<jussi01> (I have a nice progress bar that goes from side to side when installing packages)
<seele> al: useful, but i was looking for a number of persons. 10 people or 1000 people is more useful than .02% for what i need to do
<seele> Riddell: what is popcorn?
<al> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> seele: package popularity stats for ubuntu
<Riddell> can be a bit hard to read and it's only for people who turn it on manually so it's not a great sample
<Riddell> but we don't have choqok on the CD so any installs there will be people who actively use it I'd expect
<seele> is this all-time or just for karmic?
<seele> hmm.. gwibber is like 4x more popular
<Riddell> that is installed by default
<Riddell> so lots of people will have it installed and not use it
<seele> aah
<ScottK> Also last time I looked, the ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop ratio in popcon was ~ 6:1, so if gwibber:choqok is ~4:1, that's actually pretty good.
<RiotingPacifist> how long will it take to package 4.4rc1 for the ppa? (like no pressure i'm just looking into an upstream bug and want to know if it's worth me waiting, either way i appreciate all the effort you guys put in)
<JontheEchidna> at the moment it's just me working on the karmic packages. 12 hours might be a fair estimate if it stays that way
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: sorry you are working by yourself, that's pretty amazing then it will be ready in 12 hours
<RiotingPacifist> JontheEchidna:  cool, 12hrs is pretty good thx
<JontheEchidna> oh noes, now I just gave myself a deadline :P
<jjesse> haha no pressure from me :)
<Riddell> ulysses__: your launchpad karma is about to get a boost
<RiotingPacifist> it's cool with any luck i'm going to be drunk in 12hrs time so will do the reporting tomorow
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ulysses__> Riddell: due to the translations
<Riddell> yes
<tsimpson> zegenie: it'll be ready when it's ready :)
<zegenie> :P
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: kees said he'd accept libssh in Main if the test suite were enabled at build time.  I fiddled with it last night and couldn't seem to come up with the right CDBS magic.  Could one of you have a look?
<Riddell> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you get this test suite to compile?  I'm unconvinced it does
<Riddell> SSH_OPTIONS is undeclaired
<ScottK> Riddell: I did not.
<jussi01> can anyone tell me a command for putting a firefox shortcut to the desktop? (ive ssh to a machine and Ive got to fix it for my inlaws...)
<Riddell> cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/Desktop
<jussi01> Riddell: thank you... I probably should have known that... :D
<Daskreech> where ~ is ~inlaws/Desktop
<jussi01> Daskreech: hehe
 * Daskreech goes to see where Rc1 is 
<ScottK> kde4libs built, so we are on our way ....
<jussi01> ScottK: does that hit the beta ppa? or is there an RC ppa also?
 * jussi01 turns the sarcasm off...
<mcas> does anyone know were jwisser is
<jussi01> mcas: nickserv tells me that nick is not registered...
<mcas> thx
<ScottK> Riddell: Reply in the libssh MIR bug says it's not an actual test suite.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Riddell: libssh MIR approved
<ScottK> Which packcage(s) need update for that?
<JontheEchidna> just runtime
<maco> hrmph. thats silly.  any of you seen kmail sort mail into the "unknown" date when it clearly shows the date of the email right next to the subject?
<ScottK> We don't want to upload it until the existing ones have a chance to build as it will depwait on libssh and they'll be a build for superceded source.
<ScottK> maco: Yes.
<maco> ScottK: know if a bug's been filed?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It happens when stuff is still 'this week' but is also 'last month' or something.
<ScottK> Riddell: Doesn't the attica source need promotion to Main?
<genii> For the interested, Chuvalo's interview is playing right now on thatchannel
<genii> oops, wrong chan, sorry
<genii> Why doesn't npviewer.bin have a taskbar entry? Also why doesn't it auto focus, have to alt-tab to it after maximizing a video... I know, I should be bugging Adobe about it and not here, probably
<ScottK> NCommander: Looks like Ross is hung.  Any chance you can get someone to give it a good hard kick.
<sistpoty> Riddell: around? I think I just found a bug in kdelibs with a kubuntu patch, as ScottK pointed me to investigate the klamav build failure
<sheytan> HI, i've got a kubuntu web page mockup. Who's the related person of kubuntu's web page? D:
<sistpoty> (but I don't dare to upload kdelibs myself though :P)
<Nightrose> sheytan: you want ryanakca
<sheytan> Nightrose: Ok, thanks :D Wann see it? :D
<Nightrose> already seen it on identi.ca ;-)
<Nightrose> looks nice
<sistpoty> Riddell: the problem seems to be that kubuntu_62_flash_installer.diff adds a new source file, and also a patch to reference the symbols therein
<sheytan> Good, thanks  :D
<sistpoty> Riddell: however no patch actually updates the Makefile.in's so that the new knsplugininstaller.cpp is actually compiled
<ScottK> sistpoty: What's up?
<ScottK> sistpoty: Nice.
<sistpoty> ;)
<ScottK> sistpoty: So drop the patch?  We certainly don't need a KDE3 flash installer anymore.
<sistpoty> ScottK: could imo work as well, or just rerun autotools after all patches are applied
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! Desktop back online
<genii> DarkwingDuck: kdm/hal thing fixed?
<sistpoty> ScottK: however dropping the patch entirely might be an abi breakage, in case earlier kdelibs versions did in fact provide the new symbols
<DarkwingDuck> I just patched a computer back together
<ScottK> Sigh.
<DarkwingDuck> genii: Not sure, netbook went out when the kid dumped water on it
<sistpoty> (no clue about libkhtml rdepends)
<genii> Aaah, OK. <goes back to sudo start kdmhttp://www.cygwin.com/>
<genii> Bleh touchpad
<sistpoty> ScottK: I believe it should be safe to drop the patch afaik, as it looks that only kdelibs itself refers to the added symbols... however that's an unsafe assumption
<ScottK> sistpoty: I suspect that function has been broken for some time (for a variety of reasons), so I think removing it and than dealing with rdepends if they show up is the best answer.
<ScottK> Since it's a distro specific patch, in theory no upstream would rely on it.
<ScottK> I know none of our distro specific stuff does anymore.
<sistpoty> ScottK: whatever you think is best... I lack experience with the kde stack to come to a conclusion
 * ScottK will give Riddell a little bit to disgree and if he doesn't, I'll upload it.
<sistpoty> (and if it's true that only kdelibs itself refers to the added symbols the abi breakage is imho ok to be done)
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any reason not to drop the flash installer from kdelibs?
<Riddell> kde 3?
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> that can go for sure
<ScottK> There we go.
<ScottK> sistpoty: Thanks for looking into it.
<sistpoty> ScottK: no problem... watch out for dpkg-shlibdeps warnings in the build log though, not that my theory is entirely wrong ;)
<ScottK> Will do.
<Zorael> Once ready, will RC1 hit the ppas for Karmic? (Just asking so I don't give bad advice out of ignorance.)
<Riddell> it'll go in the beta PPA
<Zorael> Great, thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1743260
<JontheEchidna> give hugs to aseigo, he fixed the startup crash
<JontheEchidna> oh, we do seem to be adding the systray twice in the default layout patch
<ScottK> Probably not good
<JontheEchidna> that's probably what was exposing the bug
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what was the fix?
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 1071841
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1071841&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1071841 | it is possible to not be on the scene yet
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I also discussed using scripted layouts with aseigo, seems that they're totally supported :)
<JontheEchidna> well, totally recommended
<JontheEchidna> they obviously won't support bad scripts :P
<Quintasan> Urgh, I just need to endure this hell in school for next week and I'm free (almost).
<JontheEchidna> looks like we can just have a script that adds our extra applets to the layout
<JontheEchidna> alpha 3 is next week?
<JontheEchidna> s/3/2
<ulysses__> 14th january
<ulysses__> so next week, yes:P
<shtylman> Riddell: if kde doesn't include the new kdm theme with 4.4 should we look into doing so?
<Riddell> shtylman: yeah can do, preferably with pinheiro's blessing
<shtylman> k... pinheiro does like it btw
<Riddell> shtylman: but I think it can still go into KDE, release-team probably don't have an opinion, it's up to the oxygen team
<shtylman> he suggested I straighten the K, but I think I can convince him of my ways :)
<shtylman> ahh ok... as was explained to me by pinheiro was that because it is feature freeze it can't go in now
<shtylman> so I emailed kde-core-devel
<Riddell> maybe, I don't remember the rules for art freeze
<shtylman> for clarification
<shtylman> k
<JontheEchidna> ugh, kdebase-workspace isn't finding regular libpolkit-qt
<JontheEchidna> even though libpolkit-qt-dev is installed
<JontheEchidna> oh, karmic might need the new release come to think of it
<Tscheesy> we wanted to release a News about digiKam at -de.org - for how long is digiKam1.0.0 available in Backports now?
 * JontheEchidna decides to worry about backports after dinner
<JontheEchidna> Tscheesy: about a week
<Tscheesy> thx
 * shtylman thinks this weekend I will make a screensaver similar to: http://www.ilounge.com/images/uploads/photo-flip-clock-1.jpg
 * JontheEchidna notes that there's a plasmoid flip clock in playground
<shtylman> oooo
<shtylman> did not know that :)
<shtylman> makes me happy
<shtylman> I will take a look at that
<shtylman> it would be a cool screensaver
<JontheEchidna> and hey, you can have plasmoids on the screensaver
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> evening _Groo_
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey riddell
<_Groo_> Riddell: i confirmed that fancy plasmoid is broken with kde 4.4 rc1... well have to wait
<_Groo_> Riddell: pitty cause im used to it :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: ive seen you guys started uploading rc1 to lucid
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-09
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you test the virtuoso 6.0.1svn backend? it doesnt work with lib,, hmm... whats the damn name
<_Groo_> Riddell: ahh libsoprano
<Riddell> what fancy plasmoid?
<Riddell> we'll stick to virtuoso 5 until we hear otherwise from upstream I think
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah im using my 5 build, it works fine
<_Groo_> Riddell: the fancy task plasmoid.. crashes kde 4.4 rc1 plasma-desktop
<Riddell> may be an ABI issue, might need to be rebuilt
<JontheEchidna> nah, abi should be stable
<JontheEchidna> whee, fancy tasks does crash plasma though
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: its a facy tasks problem, i opened a bug, got trashed by aseigo, lol.. its ven reported in several distros like mandriva and opensuse.. and yes, i rebuild it yesterday just to make sure...
<_Groo_> nothing we can do, just wait and do a mental note to update it asap (which i intend to).
 * JontheEchidna would have trashed it had he seen it first :D
<JontheEchidna> Wonder if anybody left a comment at the kde-look page
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i just complained/reported that normal plasmoids shouldnt in a perfect world to crash the entire desktop... but aseigo is very itchy
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: severals
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i also notified the author
<Riddell> that's a touchy point
<_Groo_> anyway, i explained to him, its not the first time im bitch slapped around :D
<_Groo_> if you guys wanna laugh a little, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221827
<ubottu> KDE bug 221827 in general "plasmoid fancy tasks crashes kde 4 4 rc1, works fine in beta2 and before" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<_Groo_> im paulo dias
<_Groo_> how btw, another bug
<_Groo_> some genius (pun intended eheheheh) recompiled libmsn0.1 as 0.2 but forgot that kopete has a hard dependency with libmsn0.1 so it broken the app it was suposed to fix, lol
<JontheEchidna> not a bug
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: oO
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: cochroach?
<JontheEchidna> kdenetwork will build against 0.2
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah i know, but for now it broke kopete, just warning...
<JontheEchidna> unfortunate, but necessary
<JontheEchidna> hopefully libmsn won't break binary compatibility any time soon
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: well since only kopete is using it (that i know of), it only makes sense to update it if the kde devs already put support into the new abi
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: and btw, why o why libmsn doesnt follow the normal version convention?
<JontheEchidna> I have no clue
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: let me guess.. debian heritage?
<JontheEchidna> that's why I missed the .so version change the first time around
<_Groo_> Riddell: scott did the kdebindings compiled fine? oO (pls tell me they did).
<JontheEchidna> anyway, kopete does support the new api, but it fails with the old api
<JontheEchidna> so I had to update libmsn before I updated kdenetwork
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah i figured that much... i just warned you guys just in case
<JontheEchidna> I did mess up in that I accidentally let the 0.2 .so to slip in the 0.1 package
<Riddell> a lot of upstreams don't want to use version 1.0 until they think it's stable, this can clash with library versioning convention
<_Groo_> after all im the official nagger of this channel and beyond
<Riddell> _Groo_: no, it needs a newer SIP which hasn't been released yet :(
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: libmsn has an .so version of 0.2, and libmsn is versioned as 4.0 :s
<_Groo_> Riddell: argh, that will probably break eric too
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah very weird XD they really try to make things dificcult for packagers
<Riddell> no worse than kdelibs :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll admit that I probably should have checked to see if the .so version changed, but that versioning system is just unfair :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: relax... dont start the whipping ... YET...
<_Groo_> but overall is a nice release... :)
 * JontheEchidna hides behind the "it's alpha" excuse
<_Groo_> i just dont get it how to use virtuoso... its suposed to do something with kmail and such, but i cant figure out the "semantic" paradigm... not enough brain cells
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: lol, ALPHA??????
<_Groo_> isnt it RC???
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu 10.04 is alpha
 * _Groo_ pretends he doesnt know JontheEchidna is talking about the libamsn ;)
<_Groo_> :D
<sebas> is anyone working on rc1 packages? :)
<Riddell> grumble grumble upstreams who don't give us time grumble grumble
<sebas> you realize that you complain that upstream is just very fast ;)
<_Groo_> lol
<sebas> is it a problem for you not having zero day packages of an rc?
<_Groo_> it is for me...
<Riddell> it breaks the process that KDE has been doing for the last decade which confuses people somewhat
 * _Groo_ misses doing a cronned dist-upgrade of debian experimental every 15 min..
<Riddell> but at least it gives us a handy excuse for not rushing to deadline
<sebas> How much time do you need for packaging an rc, at least?
<sebas> Maybe we can tighten that a bit
<sebas> I mean, this release was pretty fast, basically within 24h after tagging, there were final source tarballs, and 12 hours later it was announced and published, including mirrors in sync
<Riddell> 3 days at least (i.e. we should be done and tested by saturday evening)
<sebas> for the .0 release, it'll be one week, btw
<Riddell> phew
<sebas> this short period between tagging and release is really only to get *test* releases out the door as quickly as possible
<Riddell> but it's a change compared to what KDE has always done, and there hasn't been much communicating that to users
<sebas> because if there's a week of solid bugfixing in between, the testing base is more outdated
<sebas> sounds like a corner case, but with the numbers of bugs being triaged and closed, it's  a substantial amount
<sebas> (nearly 20k bugs closed in the past cycle)
<Riddell> I don't think it was even discussed on release-team?
<Riddell> I can see the rationale right enough but our poor users are grumpy
<sebas> I did blog about it, that much I know
<sebas> Well, it allows you to create packages as fast as possible and immediately release them when you're happy with them
<sebas> not wait until our final announcement
<Riddell> I'm tempted to put a notice on kubuntu.org but then it sounds like we're the grumpy ones
<sebas> I totally agree that zero-day packages for "real" releases are critical
<Riddell> not saying it's a bad thing, but it hasn't been announced enough I think, not everyone reads planetkde (shocking I know)
<sebas> You can quote me telling that it's my fault :)
 * _Groo_ reads planetkde
<sebas> it was a lengthy article as well, can't blame anyone for not picking it up
<Riddell> ~identica dent sebas finally admits its all his fault
<sebas> it's :P
<JontheEchidna> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libGL.so', needed by `lib/libkwineffects.so.1.0.0'.  Stop.
<JontheEchidna> aieee
<Riddell> the bot isn't around anyway
<_Groo_> btw is sebas = aaron?
<JontheEchidna> what a lovely time for the opengl stack to break
<Riddell> yeah, they're two sides of the same person
<Riddell> (not really)
<sebas> _Groo_: we both don't support the assignment operator
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: in karmic?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: lucid proper
<sebas> == however would yield false
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace == fail
<_Groo_> sebas: lol.. i ask because the only one who writes lenghty posts in planetkde is aaron
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: grr to X people
<JontheEchidna> sebas is obviously not shift-key challenged
<sebas> I'm closer to a Shift-key nazi ;)
<_Groo_> libGL.so is just a dynamic link... how could it break there.. very strange
<JontheEchidna> So your aseigo's evil twin :P
<sebas> I like your nick, JontheEchidna :)
<_Groo_> no, not two of them!!!
<_Groo_> well need to go now...
 * Riddell waits for sebas to point out JontheEchidna's typo
<_Groo_> seeya all tomorrow...
<JontheEchidna> *you're
<JontheEchidna> CAN'T CORRECT ME NOW
<seba> Riddell: not a typo :)
<seba>  /nick seba's
<seba> So it's a technical limitation of the medium, much like the popular "I can't talk proper Klingon because I lack internal organs for it"-excuse (a valid one)
<_Groo_> seeya all later...
<seba> g'night _Groo_
<seba> Riddell: do you have updated libssh packages, btw?
<seba> Hm, probably in lucid, right?
<Riddell> seba: update to what?
<seba> the sftp KIO slave in 4.4 uses libssh
<Riddell> 0.4.0 in lucid
<Riddell> but it's not in main
<seba> on my karmic hackbook, it complains about a too low libssh version
<seba> might cause a regression, when people upgrade their karmic's KDE from 4.3 to 4.4, and the sftp slave is gone due to the too low libssh version that's required now
<seba> My karmic's KDE 4.4 beta2 gives an "Invalid protocol" on sftp://localhost
<Riddell> trouble is our packages don't depend on libssh in lucid because it's not in main
<Riddell> so it's not in the backport either
 * Riddell checks on the main inclusion bug
<seba> fish:// works fine though
<Riddell> ooh it got approved!
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.6.1~rc3-1ubuntu2 <- got our problem
<seba> sweet
<Riddell> fish is messy, I don't know why KDE still defaults to it
<seba> because it works
<seba> sftp only works when you enable sftp in the openssh server, fish works anyway
<seba> by copying over a perl script and running that on the remote host :D
<Riddell> libssh promoted to main
<Riddell> where's the ioslave?
<seba> base I thought
<JontheEchidna> base/runtime
<Riddell> I'll get our crack team of ninjas-called-jonathan onto it immediately
<JontheEchidna> this is an entirely-jonathan release come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> [20:01:02] <tjaalton> oh well, anything build-depending on libgl1-mesa-dev fails to build now
<JontheEchidna> [20:01:07] <tjaalton> including the xserver
<Riddell> one day I'll be an X packager and I'll get to say "you're all screwed" as polite as tjaalton can :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> let
<JontheEchidna> let's see if polkit gets detected on karmic now with the latest polkit-qt
<JontheEchidna> aha, yes
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should I wait for a new runtime before backporting it?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes no point doing it twice if you havn't done it already
<JontheEchidna> kk
 * JontheEchidna unmarks himself from runtime
<Riddell> I'm just editing the wiki page
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> oh whew, the lock saved me
<Riddell> done
<seele> whoa.. Riddellis still awake?
<Riddell> I know, I'm usually out at the disco on friday nights dancing away
<seele> lol
<_Groo_> ahhhh im back from the disco..
<_Groo_> ppl asked where riddell was strangely...
<_Groo_> they seemed disapointed... something about ridell best village ppl impersonator or something like that.. go figures...
<Riddell> more of a John Travolta dancer I like to think
<_Groo_> Riddell: well travolta was veeeeeeeeery gay in dancing days... so... it matches auheuaheuaeuhae
<_Groo_> Riddell: unless you where talking about the dance with uma thurman fase..
<Riddell> hmm, no homophobic comments here please
<_Groo_> Riddell: lol... where did you see the phobic? im not a english native but gay = happy
<Riddell> it hasn't ment that for 40 years
 * JontheEchidna is reminded of "The F word" episode of South Park
<_Groo_> Riddell: well but its always a good excuse till they update the english dictionary :
<_Groo_> :D
<DaSkreech> hello
<Riddell> hi Roger
<DaSkreech> is the current kubuntu lucid nightly live cd burnable to a cd and bootable?
<Riddell> no idea
<Riddell> it's oversized
<Riddell> couldn't say if it boots or anything
<Riddell> would be interesting to know
<DaSkreech> hmm o
<DaSkreech> I have one cd lets pull a Koala ISO
<ScottK> Riddell: I leaned on kees to get libssh done.
 * DaSkreech hates Windows
<Riddell> ScottK: I leaned on upstream to explain themselves, there's teamwork
<ScottK> Nice.
<ScottK> seba: fish is a bad hack that hasn't been needed for a long time.
<groo_> ScottK: pls dont kill the fish.. me loves fish
<Riddell> try telling that to upstream, grumble
<groo_> ScottK: is so useful
 * ScottK once accidentally fork bombed a server with fish and has never forgiven it.
<ScottK> groo_: Where can you use fish you can't use sfto?
<groo_> ScottK: lots of omega-3...
<ScottK> o/p
<ScottK> Sure.
<groo_> ScottK: at work for ex... try to use sftp in a stupid solaris 9
<DaSkreech> Would be nice if I could pass a identity file to kio
<ScottK> Well if you're dealing with odd stuff like that, sure.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, ScottK: kdebase-runtime with libssh uploaded and in bzr
<DaSkreech> \ha ha
<groo_> ScottK: see.. never discards something because its awkward... i always tell that to my wife..
<DaSkreech> Windows narrator is on
<DaSkreech> It pronounced jussi01 and kubuntu correctly
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.
<Riddell> the point is made on the "please switch knetattach to sftp" bug that many servers don't work with fish because ISPs and whatnot restrict what you can do on the server
<groo_> walking the dog... bbl.. seeya guys
<ScottK> Riddell: Is that true or ancient folklore.
 * ScottK can't recall the last time he ran into that.
<groo_> ScottK: maybe you need a job in real IT... like telecoms or banks...
<Riddell> ScottK: the comment is pretty recent so I assume he must have run into it
<ScottK> Probably.
<groo_> ScottK: by real IT i mean... "what this nt 4.0 with no updated is doing running IIS 6.0 with corporate data" real it
<Riddell> if I was an ISP I'd allow sftp but not shell access
<ScottK> groo_: Understood.
<Riddell> infact, I am an ISP, and I do just that
<ScottK> I think it's reasonable to keep fish around for when it's needed, but not as the default.
<ScottK> This reminds me of the heartache over getting rid of SSL v2 in hardy.
<Riddell> right
<JontheEchidna> ugh, debian-qt-kde.mk is depending on quilt again
<ScottK> "OMG, the protocol has only been superceded for 14 years, that's not NEARLY long enough."
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
 * JontheEchidna forgot he was looking at old source
<jjesse> evening
<Riddell> ah hah, another addition to your crack-ninjas-called-jonathan team
<ScottK> One of the interesting differences between fish and sftp is with multiple file transfer.
<ScottK> With sftp, it cracks open a connection and transfers serially.
<ScottK> With fish, it tries to fork the remote perl script people like so much.
<ScottK> I tried to fish about 40,000 little files up onto a web server and BAM! forkbomb.
<ScottK> Back later.
<JontheEchidna> yay, more mesa fail
<ScottK> That's what we need?
<ScottK> It's accepted on i386, so it should be available for builds in ~65 minutes
<JontheEchidna> oh, the latest mesa upload won't fix it
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> That's, um, unfortunate.
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<ScottK> What's the plan?
<JontheEchidna> The X guys are presumably investigating how to fix things
<ScottK> Are we guessing or do we know?
<JontheEchidna> well, they acknowledge that even X is broken, and some theories were tossed around
<JontheEchidna> *that even xorg-server doesn't build
<JontheEchidna> anyways, the changes here weren't complete enough to prevent epic failure: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.6.1~rc3-1ubuntu2
<JontheEchidna> is basically the gist of it
<ScottK> So going to 7.7 doesn't fix it?
<JontheEchidna> right, it's a packaging bit that was improperly implemented
<ScottK> I see.
<JontheEchidna> so anything build-deping on mesa is set to fail until it's fixed
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Kewl
<ScottK> Except it's worse than that.
<ScottK> kdebase-runtime doesn't directly build-dep on mesa. kde4libs does.
<ScottK> So indirect stuff FTBFS too.
<JontheEchidna> oh man, that means 0ubuntu2 for -runtime will fail
<Riddell> already has
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> workspace failed too
<JontheEchidna> multimedia as well
<JontheEchidna> libssh backport uploaded
<ScottK> edu too
<Riddell> ok kdegames uploaded to ppa for karmic
<Riddell> I think that's all I have energy for tonight, time to snooze
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think this is a sign the -runtime is missing a build-dep on mesa.  Since it builds against the .so, it should have a build-dep and not depend on indirect build-deps.
<JontheEchidna> technically only libplasma needs it, though.
<JontheEchidna> if libplasma's dependency on mesa went away, nothing bad would happen
<JontheEchidna> (went away both in source and packaging)
<ScottK> Then something else is wrong since it's looking for the .so.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: The #ubuntu-x guys say 7.7-0ubuntu1 is the fix.
<ScottK> We'll have that on i386 in ~30 minutes
<JontheEchidna> tjaalton said that it wouldn't fix it
<ScottK> I guess we'll find out.
<ScottK> Interesting.  http://www.technovelty.org/linux/tips/vi-backup.html I've always used tail or less with active log files because it seemed like the right thing to do.  Now I know why.
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan|Szel, ping
<DAskreeCH> People use an editor to view files that are actively used?
<DAskreeCH> why would they do that?
<groo_> DAskreeCH: cause its the "windows:" way
<DAskreeCH> Windows has files that can be read by an editor?
<nixternal> jjesse: you are mean! :p
<jjesse> why am i mean?
<jjesse> oh cause you are old and a cry baby?
<ScottK> Maintainerless okular is not a good thing: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4131
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, if okular looses a lot of people, does that mean in future we might not have it anymore ?
<ScottK> Apparently no one is maintaining it right now.
<ScottK> So if no one steps up, it'll eventually go away.
<ScottK> In the mean time, the bitrot will start to set in almost immediately.
<jjesse> well that sucsk
<ScottK> Yep.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, how hard is maintaining a package as complicated as okular, like really really hard or medium hard
<groo_> dhillon-v10: medium rare... less with bitrot
<dhillon-v10> groo_, do you think I can do it ?
<ScottK> You'd have to be pretty good with C++, know the KDE api really well, and probably make it your main focuse for FOSS work.
<groo_> dhillon-v10: totally, go for it..
<groo_> ScottK: actually nowadays okular is more of a cairo/pdf lib i dont remember shell
<ScottK> Oh.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, alright, thanks for the info.
<groo_> ScottK: all is heavy lifting is done by hmmm...
 * ScottK overhears a snippet of the teenager's conversation, "It's a problem in Firefox, but it works in Konqueror, so what you do is ..."
<groo_> libpoppler-qt4-3 (>= 0.12), libqca2, libqimageblitz4
<groo_> ScottK: let me guess? apturl?
<dhillon-v10> groo_, I am pretty good at C but I am learning packaging atm. What would you advise as the first steps
<DAskreeCH> whoot we have the teenage audience
<groo_> dhillon-v10: for packaging?
<ScottK> groo_: Not sure.
<dhillon-v10> groo_, no for okular :)
<ScottK> For these two girls that is an extraordinarily technical conversation.
<groo_> dhillon-v10: talk to kde-devel, offer your services, piss aseigo and tell im i sent you
 * ScottK isn't going to get involved and mess with it.
<groo_> ScottK: niiiiiiice sexist and demeaning.. i loved it
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, do you think I should just leave okular alone and work on something else
<ScottK> groo_: Not at all.  I live with them.  It's a statement of fact.  I'm thrilled to hear it as the one seems to be actually starting to get engaged with the system and how it works.
<groo_> dhillon-v10: now, seriously the first step is really talk in kde-devel and see who was mantaining etc.. they will take you from there...
<groo_> ScottK: ahhhh spoiler... i love sexist comments..
<dhillon-v10> groo_, okay :) thanks for the info
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: I think you need to pick with something and stick with it.  You are literally all over the place.
<DAskreeCH> ScottK: upper or lower teenager?
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, I haven't really started with anything at all, I am just updating some packages that's it so I think I should start with this one
<groo_> ScottK: hes full of energy, let him poke around and see where he stands
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Getting involved in the upstream development of a package is a lot more than we do with working packaging them.
<nixternal> jjesse: yeah, my back is shot right now
<jjesse> nixternal: that's why i pay somoene to plow my driveway
<nixternal> bah, my money is my money, and my money is pretty much non-existant right now
<DAskreeCH> ScottK: for an individual package of course for the eco system of them I'm not fully sure I agree
<nixternal> I interviewed at Novell the other day for a developer spot on some virtualization stuff...that interview didn't go well at all
<nixternal> the guy interviewing me was a bit of an asshole in the first place, which rubbed me the wrong way
<jjesse> that sucks
<ScottK> DAskreeCH: Because of the way we work here, you can jump into a package do a bit of work and move on.  If you're going to be the upstream maintainer of something, you really can't do that.
<nixternal> my old boss contacted me via linkedin and was asking if I was interested in the electrical engineering field and wanted to know if I was interested in programming PLCs for manufacturing environments
<nixternal> I have to admit, it was really fun programming PLCs as my first job out of the Navy...you got to see your code actually do something which was cool
<ScottK> Runtime retried.  Let's see ....
<nixternal> like, I wrote code that spilled almost 100 gallons of HI-C all over the ground for Coca-Cola in Houston...that was pretty cool, but they didn't like it :)
<jjesse> haha
<DAskreeCH> ScottK: maintainer is a hell of an involvement. You can throw in some patches or take control of a feature then walk away the same as you do with a package here
<JontheEchidna> any code that makes the kool-aid man burst through the wall?
<maco> ScottK: was either of them the daughter you thought might like to go into computers, and then she got all shy when everyone from linuxchix was at least 4 (but usually 10) years older?
<groo_> nixternal: i wonder why :D
<nixternal> and if you go back to a mass back flush of sewage into Lake Michigan in 1999, that was not really me, but I was operating the codebase at the time it happened...I didn't know the engineers wired the pump backwards until about 30 minutes later when someone called yelling "YOU ARE PUMPING SHIT INTO THE LAKE!!!"
<JontheEchidna> lmao
<jjesse> lmao
<nixternal> I made the news, I was on TV, so that was cool
<groo_> nixternal: with or without handcuffs? XD
<nixternal> without
<groo_> nixternal: not so cool then lol
<nixternal> wasn't my fault, it was the engineers that mayor daily said we must work with
<nixternal> handcuffs suck
<nixternal> unless you are into that perverted stuff of course
<groo_> nixternal: it doesnt need to be your fault, i worked with project management, you just need to be at the right place in the wrong time :)
<nixternal> oh, that's me 110%
<nixternal> i was the project manager on that project too
<maco> hahahha
<nixternal> fresh manager too, and they put me in charge of the software development on a 25 million dollar project
<nixternal> idiots!
<groo_> nixternal: why that reminds me of a jim carry movie
<nixternal> heh, I remember the first project I was put on, I had no clue wtf I was doing, but I played it off so well, that the company I was doing the work for requested me only from there on out
<groo_> nixternal: or enron...
<nixternal> poor enron
<nixternal> they caused less trouble than fannie mae, but they went down hard, and to prison at that...fannie mae execs, well they are part of obama's cabinet
<nixternal> plus I liked the name of their baseball stadium :)
<groo_> nixternal: like i said... right time, right place... someone to blame and someone to bailout... and thats the world goes..
<groo_> how the world goes
<nixternal> very true
<groo_> like in the company i work for.. a big telecom...
<groo_> true story...
<groo_> two departments..
<groo_> one with a really nice, competent, open source friendly manager that saved thousands of dollars and was able to reduce both costs and maintenance in his dep
<groo_> the other one, a bloated manager (both personally and mentally) that trampled the entire IT dep budget and was able to triple is personel and costs in one year.
<nixternal> obviously not AT&T, as we didn't reduce a damn thing when I worked there
<groo_> guess who got downsized?
<nixternal> right, management, or good management, never gets downsized
<nixternal> and they are typically the ones at fault
<groo_> nixternal: wrong!
<groo_> the guy who cut costs got downsized together with is department.
<groo_> oficial excuse.. the bloated one was too expensive to put away.. the lean one was so "small" in comparison it would be a breeze to put away...
<nixternal> right, the good guy got downsized...it's the way it happens
<groo_> true story!
<nixternal> the last company I worked for did that, they have the same management, and a year later, they still do not have a single client
<nixternal> they have yet to make a dollar, and after 5 years, almost 6, they still call themselves a "Start Up"
<ScottK> maco: Yes.  She was the one doing the explaining to her older sister.
<groo_> nixternal: this one is a telecom... they wont go away soon lol...
<nixternal> right
<groo_> idiots rule the world, smart ppl run it...
<groo_> last climate conference only proved my point once again..
<DAskreeCH_> Hmm
<DAskreeCH_> how do I price this?
<ScottK> If https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.3.90-0ubuntu2/+build/1437204 is still building in ~15 minutes, we have a winner.
<ScottK> Back later.
<DAskreeCH_> company works with the deaf and is looking to move to linux but has specialized software
<ScottK> DAskreeCH: High enough you don't feel ripped off.  Low enough you don't feel guilty.
<DAskreeCH_> They want a costing on moving forward with Linux as well as with windows but the software only supports out of date windows that is no longer sold and is totally incompatible with newer windows :(
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Price that with an option to do the way you want.
<DAskreeCH_> So I don't know if I can give them a comparison on how much it would cost to stay the Windows route
<ScottK> Guess which one is cheaper?
<ScottK> I often run into stuff that is given a 'I don't want to do this price' that is a bit out of this world.
<DAskreeCH_> Linux will probably be slightly more expensive for this year in a pure windows sense (ignoring Office and AV costs etc)
<DAskreeCH_> but would soundly kick it's ass next year and the year after that etc etc
<ScottK> Make a separate cost accounting for recurring and non-recurring costs.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<DAskreeCH_> Bye
<groo_> DAskreeCH_: since the soft is legacy and non support, put the costs of rewriting it, along the costs of newer windows licences and addons (office, av, etc) and the hidden costs, (uptime, periodic cleanups) etc.. and let him choose
<groo_> DAskreeCH_: is the soft light on resources?
<groo_> DAskreeCH_: doint forget new hw for the new windows if its heavy on resources too
<DAskreeCH_> groo_: Well they have spoken with the makers and they have not said they will support the Newere windows as yet but they will work with them to move forward as long asthey don't use linux
<DAskreeCH_> groo_: Yes I've taken new HW into consideration
<groo_> DAskreeCH_: translation, you are not important enough for me to bother to develop a new version, but i will lie to you for as long as possible to mantain the support costs till i have enoguh desperate clients to pay me for the new version
<groo_> DAskreeCH_: i love it.. its like clock work.. always dilbert based
<groo_> any motu still alive?
<groo_> X is broken in lucid again!
<groo_> Preparing to replace x11-common 1:7.5~3ubuntu4 (using .../x11-common_1%3a7.5+1ubuntu1_all.deb) ...
<groo_> /etc/init.d/x11-common: 90: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<nixternal> DAskreeCH: how many employees do they have? do they want this software rewritten at all? or just migrate to Linux?
<nixternal> depending on what the machine does, I will typically charge $2500 for a simple server migration, up to $10,000 for a larger migration
<groo_> nixternal: what a pirate!!! hire me for half the price! lol
<nixternal> but if they are all about open source, I charge them half for the first round
<nixternal> groo_: that covers the migration and the training, and also includes support
<groo_> 1/3 here! and i can impersonate as an indian to look smart and cool!
<groo_> nixternal: i work for food!
<DAskreeCH> groo_: They want long term software prices down since nearly all their budge t is currently funding IT
<DAskreeCH> However they dont' want to minimize the impact of their work and staff who are as stated mostly deaf
<DAskreeCH>  with some blind
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: Desktops
<DAskreeCH> Not servers
<DAskreeCH> The servers are already Linux
<groo_> DAskreeCH: go for linux with a legacy team with the deaf and blind.. pick the few bright guys.. leave the stupid ones with legacy windows
<nixternal> DAskreeCH: red hat just did a job here at a school for the deaf and blind, and it is getting awesome reviews by the staff and students
<DAskreeCH> groo_: again that's most of the computers
<nixternal> I guess MS came in and tried to undercut Red Hat, but supposedly the community here gathered with the Mayor and the City of Chicago and donated all new hardware for Red Hat and the school
<groo_> DAskreeCH: oh they are really deaf and blind...? i tought you were being sarcastic...
<groo_> DAskreeCH: my mistake sorry
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: Can You find me a contact of one of the people who worked on it?
<DAskreeCH> groo_: No literally deaf and blind
<nixternal> DAskreeCH: from the school or red hat?
<groo_> DAskreeCH: hmmm i have no expertise with such an audience... research online
<nixternal> I think one of the LUG guys know about the project
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: preferably red hat if not then from the School
<DAskreeCH> More interested in the rollout than the experience after right now
<groo_> ppl can someone check something? please add the comic plasmoid to the desktop (kde 4.4 rc1) and activate GHNS in it... what does it do?
<nixternal> where is 4.4 rc1 first off?
<groo_> nixternal: lucid
<nixternal> hrmm
<groo_> nixternal: karmic should be out real soon (tm)
<nixternal> oh my...it might help if I am on my lucid machine :D
<nixternal> I was about to say you are smoking crack
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: He got his hot new stuff :)
<groo_> [08-01-2010 22:54] <Riddell> I'll get our crack team of ninjas-called-jonathan onto it immediately
<groo_> [08-01-2010 22:55] <JontheEchidna> this is an entirely-jonathan release come to think of it
<nixternal> good, so when something breaks we know who to point at :)
<JontheEchidna> Yup, either Jonathan Riddell or Jonathan Thomas :P
<maco> DAskreeCH: is it some deaf, some blind, or are they deaf-blind?
<DAskreeCH> First
<maco> well deaf's not a problem to use the computer
<maco> for blind.... apparently the popular screenreader and pulse dont play nice, but luke's working on it
<groo_> JontheEchidna: jon can you see if the comic paslmoid GHNS crashes plasma-desktop pls? its painless
<maco> if you said deaf-blind itd be "uh...oh goodness....brail tty's....uhhhh no idea"
<JontheEchidna> groo_: why yes, yes it does
<DAskreeCH> maco: Except they also work with the deaf. So Deaf people come in to get their hearing tested and the hearing aids calibrated which is the software I'm investigatign currently
<nixternal> hrmm, doesn't look like 4.4 rc1 is complete just yet
<maco> well..ok for deaf... visual system bell.... other than that though, its down to regular old "does the video you want to watch have captions"?
<maco> DAskreeCH: ahhh ok
<nixternal> still has some building to go
<maco> DAskreeCH: so its a medical place?
<maco> i was thinking like at a deaf school
<DAskreeCH> maco: A deaf school is part of the project
<nixternal> ahh, DAskreeCH there is new software for that, but none of it runs on anything but Windows
<nixternal> my buddy works for the hospital and the department he is in is just that actually
<DAskreeCH> but the meeting I'm researching for is dealing specifically with this software since it's where they are deciding if they should stick with windows or go LInux
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: Great :)
<nixternal> if they go linux, then that software will not work unfortunately
<groo_> JontheEchidna: really isnt only me then? nice to know
<DAskreeCH> Tell him to switch to linux
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: I'm aware but we have plans to run it on VMs
<groo_> JontheEchidna: only with the GHNS2... the old one works fine.. and it was working in beta2
<maco> DAskreeCH: perhaps talk to mchua on this network? she works for red hat and is...she says hard of hearing, but she also says she's just kinda afraid of the word "deaf" so steers away from it in relation to herself
<nixternal> DAskreeCH: he has already researched it...the hospital uses Mac for everything, except for a few machines...all of their main systems though are Linux terminals
<DAskreeCH> maco: Some of the people are really and truly deaf but quite a number are "hard of hearing"
<DAskreeCH> nixternal: again can you shoot me a contact?
<DAskreeCH> You have my e-mail address
<DAskreeCH> I am heading homw
<maco> DAskreeCH: what ive heard from her in terms of a11y is "yay visual system bells" and that having a way to turn off the auditory one is good because she cant hear it when its beeping constantly and annoying all the hearing people around
<DAskreeCH>  see you all in 30 minutes
<DAskreeCH> maco: yeah I've see that
<nixternal> heh, i just found out recently a neighbor of mine is hard of hearing...I went over to fix his computer because his daughter called me...and when I turned it on, the speakers were max, and the windows startup sound scared the living hell out of me
<maco> i need to get my dad signed up for ASL classes
<maco> and get him a webcam and skype
<nixternal> I turned down the volume, not thinking a damn thing...as I would ask him a question and he heard me without any problems...that night his daughter called and said that her dad's computer did't have sound now according to him
<maco> our phone conversations would go much better
<nixternal> my daughter and I use skype and webcams
<maco> he cant hear the pitch of my voice
<maco> but one time i signed to him in the car and he said "its weird, i almost blurted out 'oh i can hear that!'"
<DAskreeCH> SL and webcams are a great combo
<DAskreeCH> I just setup webcams between all the deaf schools here so they can talk to each other
<maco> i need to get more practice with my sign
<maco> hehe at UDS people were asking me "oh oh how do you say my country in ASL?"
<maco> Riddell asked and i made a sign that looks like its drawing tartan
<maco> then czajkowski asked, and i signed ireland...which is also the sign for potato
<maco> she was Not Happy
<maco> "you get tartan and i get <beep>ing POTATO???"
<groo_> night all\
<DAskreeCH> Well don't beep the potato then
<DAskreeCH> plus Potatos rock
<DAskreeCH> They can power my clock if you know what I mean
<maco> germany used to look like it should be the sign for unicorn
<maco> cuz of those helmets the military wore
<maco> but now its got a rather silly looking abstract sign
<nixternal> 22:36:38 [      maco] "you get tartan and i get <beep>ing POTATO???"
<maco> no idea what its etymology would be
<nixternal> hahahha, I just wet myself a little on that
 * maco hands nixternal a pair of Depends
<nixternal> I totally love czajkowski...I think she is so damn awesome...wish I would have went to UDS just to hang out with her...anyone who posts on the planet they are setting up an event to go shooting, knowing all well people are going to bitch and moan about guns, totally rocks!
 * DAskreeCH hands nixternal  a kilt
<maco> nixternal: she's all "oooh a country with GUNS! i wanna try!" meanwhile im like "oooh a country without guns! i wanna move!"
<nixternal> yeah, to bad there is no such thing as a country without guns
<maco> even police dont carry guns in the british isles
<crimsun> we're a bit too caught up in weaponry. In a country without guns, we'd simply hose each other with something else.
<maco> archery!
<maco> i want a recurve
<maco> and *not* the kind with pullies
<maco> a *proper* bow
<maco> *pulleys
<nixternal> I have a proper bow and a couple compound bows
<nixternal> they are fun
<nixternal> I have had the proper bow since I was a kid
<nixternal> it is a hoot to shoot :D
<daskreech> The hell
<daskreech> everything I'm touching tonight is crashing
<daskreech> I can't open skype
<daskreech> clicking Kopete segfaults it
<daskreech> Typing a URL in Rekonq closes it
<daskreech>  I started my Uncle's computer and it won't boot anymore
<Mamarok> where can I get the virtuoso backend for Nepomuk and why isn't it packaged? Nepomuk can't work without
<jussi01> Mamarok: riddells ppa.
<jussi01> Mamarok: then the latter (non compiling parts) of http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/10/22/virtuoso-once-more-with-feeling/
<Mamarok> OK, thanks, but still, why isn't it packaged for 4.4. beta 2?
<ulysses__> Riddell: thanks for the uploading, I will set the bug status to fix released soon
<jussi01> Mamarok: I think riddell was still testing, it had a few issues still
<Mamarok> OK, I haven't come across any so far :)
<MelisU> hi guys, do you need some1 to test 4.4 RC?
<ejat> anyone know that kde sc 4.4 rc1 already package ?
<ulysses__> in progress
<ejat> ulysses__: thanks for da info ..
<ulysses__> there will be an announcement on kubuntu.org when it's ready
<ejat> :)
<maco> Mamarok: i'm guessing the "non compiling parts of" phrase has something to do with it
<Mamarok> maco: ?
<Mamarok> ah, you mean virtuoso?
<maco> yeah
<Mamarok> well, what happens here now is Nepomuk going to 101% CPU (not a typo, it really said 101%)
<Mamarok> had to kill it twice already
<mcas> Mamarok: do you have a dual-core cpu?
<Mamarok> yes
<Mamarok> I thought it might be because of that also
<Mamarok> still funny to see
<mcas> have you seen it with top?
<ScottK> KDE 4.4 RC1 status mail (for Lucid) sent to kubuntu-devel
<ryanakca> Any russophones around? They want me to add a russian support blurb to the website, but there seems to be a language barrier and I can't seem to communicate that I need both a Russian and English translation of their blurb
<DarkwingDuck> I really really hate ndiswrapper
<Mamarok> mcas: I use htop
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: is KNR for Lucid workable?
<ScottK> Probably not right now.
<ScottK> (due to us being stuck with half beta 2 and half rc1 in the archive)
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh.
<DarkwingDuck> we have an eta?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Read kubuntu-devel
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh. Got ya. Thanks
<claydoh> what about for Karmic????
<claydoh> j/k
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is on it.
<jtechidna> aside from the l10n packages, it should all be ready to copy over to the beta ppa
<jtechidna> If nobody gets to it, I'll hit the buttons when I get home
 * jtechidna leaves for home
<kozz> could someone please give me a hint about where to find the binaries for the lastest build of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/nvidia-graphics-drivers/lucid
<kozz> I have never really understood how these branches work or how they are connected to a ppa
<amichair> whatever happened to plymouth on kubuntu? is it working?
<ryanakca>  /query ofir
<ryanakca> oops
<Quintasan> oh ryanakca, theres a "friend" of mine, sheytan, did he get in touch with you?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Yes, he showed me a few mockups, unfortunately, we chose Ofir's back at UDS, however, I suggested that sheytan talk to Ofir and offer his help
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I told him the same, I wonder if he did that
<ghostcube> O/
<ulysses__> \o
<Pavel_S> hi, i am new in Kubuntu. I sent two bugs for "needs-packaging".
<Pavel_S> I built some package on my Kubutnu-9.10 and can give them to you.
<tsimpson> you could upload them to revu and file the needs-packaging bugs with a link
<tsimpson> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, ping
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: pong
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, how are you, I fixed that bug the other day, pointing it to the right place, but forgot something, it was written there as Kubuntu 9.04 but its supposed to be 9.10 can I go ahead and make that change if that okay with you
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: Sure
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, here: http://www.kubuntu.org/tour near the bottom of the page, I also got the new bugs list down to 6 :)
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: Cool :)
<Tm_T> hmh, if there's something more to fix in topic, please do
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, just a suggestion, on the top of your new website, is it possible to have a link or something of that sort to Kubuntu forums and kde forums. A lot of people don't even know that kubuntu forums exist
<claydoh> JontheEchidna: are the packages being removed safe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/354099/
<claydoh> well the kdepim ones really
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: yeah
<claydoh> ok thanks! that will help on the forums and ml :)
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: *nod*
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, alright thanks :) that could be a part of marketing, kubuntu *really* needs to get the credit it deserves
<Mamarok> Tm_T: thanks :)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | mesa broken on Lucid, so 4.4 RC1 is half done.  Be careful out there | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<ScottK> First attempt at a mesa fix FTBFS.
<Tm_T> what jussi have done now?
<Tm_T> s/have/has/
<ScottK> Got engaged
<Tm_T> oh, right, that thing (;)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> can anyone confirm a new bug in kde 4.4 rc1?
 * ulysses__ uses KDE 4.3.2
<Tm_T> no, not that one
<Tm_T> but other bugs maybe
<_Groo_> nvm, i finally found it... they changed the highlight window option to the task manager.. it was enabled by default in 4.3
<_Groo_> overall 4.4 is awesome... some regressions, lke the GHNS2 crashes but... cant wait for final :)
<Tm_T> shame there's no ppc builds
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<ryanakca> Comments should be disabled for stories on the new website, correct?
<_Groo_> ScottK: ping
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: karmic needs this change: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepimlibs/ubuntu/revision/55
<Tm_T> 0031.53 < Nakkel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs-dbg_4%3a4.3.90-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libakonadi-kcal.so.4.4.0', which is also in package kdepim-dbg 4:4.3.85-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2
<crimsun> missing Replaces+Conflicts, at least
<Lure> Riddell: koffice 1.x is supposed to be dropped for lucid, right? so koffice2 source will be renamed back to koffice to be in-line with debian?
<JontheEchidna> Lure: actually has been done, but the build has failed due to some universe build-deps
<Lure> JontheEchidna: yep, have seen that - this is also blocking exiv2 library transition
<Lure> JontheEchidna: maybe we need to wait for koffie 2.1.1 next week
<JontheEchidna> I think neversfelde and Riddell were working on that
<JontheEchidna> whoever ends up working on it, somebody has a lot of MIR's to write ;-)
<Lure> JontheEchidna: oh, we expect it to get in main too?
<JontheEchidna> I think we want to
<Lure> JontheEchidna: I do not see much point if it will not be on cd
<JontheEchidna> I think it's on the DVD
<harolddong> is the virtuoso backend supposed to be fully functional in the RC?  I upgraded to the RC and installed the two virtuoso packages.  Now nepomuk doesnt throw any errors but it also doesn't seem to see my database.  no tags and no search
<JontheEchidna> supposed to work. Tags work here, at least
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and ratings?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that works with rc1 now
<harolddong> gwenview sees my tags but won't any searches error out and dolphin shows nothing.
<Quintasan> hurr, both don't work for me :/
<harolddong> what files should be where? for it to work?
<JontheEchidna> might not work on lucid yet due to the half-built packages, but installing the two virtuoso packages should be all that's necessary.
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think we are missing init.d script for virtuoso
<Quintasan> I figured out it was not started yet :S
<JontheEchidna> nepomuk started that itself here
<JontheEchidna> after I enabled file indexing in System Settings
<Quintasan> oh, even starting it via command line didn't help
<Quintasan> Forgets tags and ratings
<Quintasan> at least when I do that in dolphin
<harolddong> in dolphin the search doesnt error out it just finishes instantly with no results.  its like its looking in the wrong place for the database or something.  I'm on karmic btw
<Quintasan> huh I'd like to launch my lucid KVM but KVM is utterly borken
<Quintasan> broken even
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: any progess on KVM thingy?
<JontheEchidna> harolddong: sounds like what happened with me in beta2
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: or rather, it's our problem or upstreams?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, oh hey, yah a lot of other distros are experiencing this problem
<harolddong> well in beta 2 there werent any virtuoso packages.now there are so it shold work right?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, it seems like gentoo, fedora are having the same problem, but only when they load up a ubuntu-lucid image
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: Did I mention it's definiately not because of lucid iso? I can't even run debian kvm
<Quintasan> :/
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, yah the fedora one mentions that it was because of lucid,
<harolddong> my nepomukserverrc file seems to point to the right place for the database
<Quintasan> still, I can't run even my debian machine, not even mentioning booting from ISO files
<harolddong> frustriating
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: Dunno why but here it doesn't matter what distro I load
<Quintasan> [quintasan@nightwalker ~]% kvm -m 1024 -hda ~/Sauce/kvm/debian2.img
<Quintasan> *** glibc detected *** kvm: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000001e064f0 ***
<Quintasan> Same with openSUSE, Debian and Arch livecd
<harolddong> what does the new libmsn add or fix?  I remember reading on planetkde not too long ago that someone was adding a bunch of stuff like the msn ability to add your own emoticons. is that in there now?
<JontheEchidna> harolddong: it allows kopete to compile, for one :P
<harolddong> well that certainly helps I guess
<JontheEchidna> not sure what else. Probably not much, since it was the jump from beta6 to a stable version
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: I think it's really stupid but from what you say I can conclude out images break KVM :P
<Quintasan> our*
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: karmic's RC is built or same as lucid?
<Quintasan> duh
<Quintasan> karmic's KDE RC :P
<JontheEchidna> gotta go, be back in a bit
<Quintasan> http://static0.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/749150.jpg
<Quintasan> lol
<ulysses__> homemade Apple:)
<JontheEchidna> gonna lose wifi in a bit
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pretty much the only changes for backports are that the boost build-depends are bumped down to karmic versions
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: okay, thanks, updating, will report soon
<Quintasan> Hmm, anyone minds doing additional testing on WebKit for Konqueror (webkitkde) and reporting back on -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MichalZajac/webkitkde ?
<Tm_T> Quintasan: what needs to be tested?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: if it works flawlessly or almost flawlessly, we need to know the exact state of it since we considered changing the default browser AFAIK
<Quintasan> Tm_T: and I'm running out of ideas for test cases
<Tm_T> Quintasan: that's my issue too, I have tested it around, but... it shows pages fine
<Tm_T> Quintasan: have you tried how well kwallet works with it and similar?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: yes, remembers my passwords quite well :P
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, sorry I had to leave, went to eat something, also I found a lot of more info. but its cold here so I can't type fast :)
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: no probs, anything I can do to help sort out the issue?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, alright let me pm you because I don't want to flood this channel with stuff :)
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: k
<Tm_T> Quintasan: hmh, and how your tests compare to khtml?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: wait, actually now it doesn't remember passwords :/
<Quintasan> Tm_T: quite similar, I have no issues with both
<Quintasan> well apart from Facebook
<Quintasan> this one site somehow managed to crash both WebKit and KHTML
<Tm_T> Quintasan: what with facebook?
<Tm_T> Quintasan: gmail is deadly slow in my khtml
<Quintasan> Tm_T: facebook just well hangs
<Quintasan> Tm_T: I get automagically switched to basic view when using HTML
<Tm_T> Quintasan: https://mail.google.com/mail/?nocheckbrowser
<Tm_T> Quintasan: and facebook works well here, including chat when I lie being Safari
<Quintasan> Tm_T: ohshi- okay, gmail really sucks now
<Quintasan> Tm_T: hmm let me try with changed User Agent, maybe it's a dirty hack or something :P
<nixternal> anyone planned on fixing koffice-kde4 in ~kubuntu-ppa/backports to build against libkdcraw8-dev instead of libkdcraw7-dev? if not, I am doing it now
<Quintasan> nixternal: you are running Lucid?
<nixternal> on a desktop yes, but this if for karmic
<nixternal> lucid is to shit right now to use
<Quintasan> nixternal: I was wondering if that damned KVM bug #500218 still persists in Lucid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500218 in qemu-kvm "*** glibc detected *** qemu: free(): invalid pointer: 0x0000000000e44b10 ***" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500218
<nixternal> oh, don't know
<nixternal> my lucid desktop doesn't support virtualization :(
<nixternal> only my laptop
<Quintasan> Karmic one, huh? :P
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, no luck in testing, all of the people seem to be somewhere else :)
<Quintasan> typical :P
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, can i get back to you in like 5 mins.
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, alright i am back now, and I think I know what the problem is
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: bliss me :3
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, alright so here: http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/glibc-invalid-pointer/27773.html this seems promising maybe :)
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, what do you think
<harolddong> mysoprano-virtuoso.log file in .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/data/virtuosobackend doesnt show anything after Monday Dec. 21 2009, even though it is supposedly running now
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: ohshi- it loads
<Quintasan> :DD
 * Quintasan hugs dhillon-v10
<yofel> nepomukservices is too stupid, yes my battery only has 17%left, but my AC is plugged in so there's no reason to suspend file indexing...
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, so wait what happened ? did that fix work
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, I fixed the other bug, changed Kubuntu 9.04 to Kubuntu 9.10
 * dhillon-v10 hugs Quintasan back
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: well, got further to boot screen but it is still black :P
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, there's this other bug I am reading about the X doesn't properly work in the alpha releases :)
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: debian kvm works :DD
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: OK
<Riddell> anyone tested 4.4 RC on karmic?
<Quintasan> Riddell: updating
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, that's a good thing :) now if that fix works, how are we going to patch that, we can't just patch the /etc/profile can we
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes
<Quintasan> oh now, that thing is just a dirty hack
<Quintasan> not*
<harolddong> I'm running it right now virtuoso isnt working for me
<Riddell> ryanakca: could you add your results to the bottom of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ryanakca> Riddell: Oh, wait, sorry, it's Beta2
<ryanakca> Riddell: I can though
<Riddell> that would be good
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, do you need any help in making the new website, currently I am just reading stuff on x.org so I was wondering if you need a hand in some drupal modules
<ryanakca> dhillon-v10: You can ask Ofir about it, he appears to be offline at the moment though.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Where can I find them?
<Riddell> fixing the security issue in the screensaver module
<Riddell> ryanakca: kubuntu-ninjas, do you have the secret password?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, no
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, was fixing the security issue in the screensaver module for me ?
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: if you know about drupal stuff
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, I am learning drupal right now, so :)
<Riddell> this would need decent knowledge of how to programme a drupal module
<ryanakca> screensaver module?
<Riddell> screenshot
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, you think I should try
<ryanakca> Ah
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-10
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: do you know anything about security and PHP?
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, php yes, security depends :)
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: hmm well launchpad is down so I can't find the details currently
<dhillon-v10> Riddell, okay :) well edge seems to be fine here and working faster than usual
<nixternal> Riddell: I have experience developing drupal modules
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :)
<nixternal> howdy
<Riddell> "
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, sorry I couldn't finish my docs in due time, just busy with school, will finish by tuesday
<Riddell> Couloir Slideshow "
<ryanakca> I can find you two a link to the source if you want
<Riddell> "$caption and the JS display of $file name are not escaped, which could lead to XSS when file names are not trusted (fixing this should be trivial, but will likely break the display of offending images, so instead of filtering, I would recommend just dropping from the list any filenames that do not match their escaped text)."
<Riddell> that's the feedback we got
<dhillon-v10> ryanakca, sure :)
<ryanakca> http://blazingwolf.com/drupal/couloir_slideshow.zip and http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/couloir_slideshow-5.x-1.7.tar.gz and the two blurbs
<ryanakca> the css and js folders from the zip file need to be copied into the couloir_slideshow folder from the tarball
<ryanakca> s/and the two blurbs//
<nixternal> ryanakca: why use the couloir one? the regular drupal slideshow is a) pretty good, and most importantly, b) updated
<Quintasan> Riddell: the upgrade was so flawless I want to cry :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: Please link
<nixternal> oh, make go googling will you :p
<nixternal> http://drupal.org/project/slideshow
<ryanakca> nixternal: We're still on Drupal 5.13
<nixternal> that was easy
<nixternal> slideshow will work with it
<nixternal> NOTE: The Drupal 5 version will not receive new features. It will however get security fixes if necessary until Drupal 7 is released.
<ryanakca> nixternal: I don't remember it having a block (if I remember correctly, I last tried a pile of them a while back)
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> I would just use a little bit of ajax and create a block for it
<ryanakca> s/,/.../
<ryanakca> nixternal: Feel like writing that little bit of ajax? I've never used it
<ryanakca> (AJAX)
<nixternal> do we link to ajax js or mootools at all?
<ryanakca> nixternal: we have access to mootools
<nixternal> http://www.google.com/uds/solutions/slideshow/index.html  <- there you go actually
<nixternal> ahh, ok mootools
<nixternal> is it already linked though in the header?
<ryanakca> nixternal: At the moment it isn't included (<!--<script type="text/javascript" src="/themes/kubuntu-theme-v2/mootools.v1.00.js"></script>--!> in the source), but it is in the theme directory
<nixternal> groovy
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, so I guess you are going to take care of that :)
<nixternal> new Slideshow('show', ['1.jpg', '2.jpg', '3.jpg'], { controller: true, hu: 'images/' });
<dhillon-v10> * the drupal module
<nixternal> there is the code for mootools to do a slideshow :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: please cry onto https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> at the bottom
<ryanakca> nixternal: Awesome. Will it work with v1.00 ?
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I don't know
 * ryanakca still has 25 minutes before 4.4 RC finishes downloading
 * ryanakca tests
<nixternal> can we use at least 1.2?
<nixternal> wtf are we restricted to old stuff?
<ryanakca> nixternal: Because each upgrade gets to undergo a long, long, long audit by Canonical's security team.
<nixternal> more than likely it will not work
<nixternal> as it seems 1.0 has no support now for 2 years?
<nixternal> 1.1 is the minimum supposedly
<nixternal> why not just us static HTML then, and do everything with css hacks :p
<nixternal> ryanakca: it seems that ubuntu.com uses yui3 library, I think we should be able to easily use that instead
<ryanakca> nixternal: the above mootools slideshow is an addon to mootools.
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://freshcutsd.com/yui-slideshow/
<nixternal> looks pretty nice
<ryanakca> nixternal: No licensing on it though :/
<JontheEchidna> whee: http://www.kde.org/info/4.3.90.php#binary
 * Quintasan hands cookies and vodka to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> a bit young for vodka yet ;-)
<nixternal> I'm not, give it to me :)
<Quintasan> hell no
<Quintasan> :P
<nixternal> we can share then?
<Quintasan> better now :P
<nixternal> just give me some damn vodka!!! hurry, I am starting to itch :p
<nixternal> I hate our PPAs
<nixternal> why? because I am confused right now
 * Quintasan pours some vodka for nixternal
<nixternal> we have KOffice2 in backports with wv2 package which is great
<nixternal> bad thing is, koffice2 will not work with 4.4*
<nixternal> so, I am building koffice2 with a dep on the backports ppa for wv2 and the beta backports ppa for libkdcraw8
<nixternal> wtf am I going to put this when it is done?
<nixternal> because in backports, it is 4.3.4 on the kde front
<Riddell> Nightrose, markey: is there an amarok 2.2.2 tar?
<Nightrose> Riddell: yes on ktown
<Riddell> hmm, I seem to have missed that
<Riddell> Nightrose: when is release due?
<Nightrose> monday late evening
<Riddell> ok
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: obviously we need a new stable-backports-that-need-beta ppa
<nixternal> damn, just saw an upload on ktown for koffice 2.1.1, but that isn't getting released until next week according to pkgr
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: I was thinking similar actually
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> nixternal: I never bother with release protocol for koffice, if there's a tar we can upload it
<nixternal> or ppas based on version
<nixternal> Riddell: I am going to build it, but I am building it against libkdcraw8 instead of 7
<nixternal> I guess I could always build it in my ppa and then copy it
<nixternal> or, we can add a koffice2 ppa :p
<nixternal> I notice we haven't packaged the translations for koffice2 as well...any reason behind that?
<Riddell> nixternal: on the todo list along with replacing koffice 1 with 2
<nixternal> ahh, ok...i was just looking at the ppa
<nixternal> grrr, double grrr
 * ScottK tries to pong _Groo_, but he's not here.
<ScottK> Riddell: Help! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu1/+build/1438608/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdelibs_4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> ScottK: libtool segfaulting doesn't sound easy to fix
<Riddell> NCommander: help!
<ScottK> Particularly since it's kdelibs embedded copy of libtool and not the system one.
 * ScottK is glad he saw NCommander re-commit to all of Main building on armel recently.
<ScottK> Riddell: The good news is that packages that were suddenly FTBFS with the previous revision of kdelibs build with this one.
<Riddell> KDE 3 kdelibs will move to universe anyway, I'm not sure I'd care much about it
<nixternal> hrmm, koffice in bzr is a bit nuts...i think with all of the changes that were made, it shouldn't have been left unreleased, or at least unfinished...the current changes don't build anyways, plus they are older than the version in the repos
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, just finished another doc. for support about to push it
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> wishlist: launchpad, get rid of karma please!
<ryanakca> Riddell: Upgrade went smoothly. Should nepomuk recommend virtuoso-{drivers,server} ?
<Riddell> soprano probably should
<JontheEchidna> soprano-daemon would be the correct package to add such dependencies, imo
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: I was thinking, maybe a PPA for dependencies like wv2 and such, that doesn't depend on kdelibs or such...that would make it a bit easier
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kde-l10n going into kubuntu-ppa/beta now
<nixternal> that way there we could have koffice in backports that builds against 4.3.4 and one in experimental that builds against 4.4*
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: think I can move over the other packages?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1
<ScottK> Because we don't have enough PPAs already?
 * nixternal goes to update to rc1...brb
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm behind the times
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<ryanakca> Also, staring strigi indexation from the Nepomuk/Strigi config app (not sure what it is in English, in French: "Rechercher sur le bureau; Configuration du serveur Nepomuk / Strigi") without virtuoso installed caused 15 identical windows saying "Nepomuk Indexing Disabled" to pop up.
<JontheEchidna> the nepomuk/akonadi stack is much to verbose in general, imo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that story missed how to add the archive, and there's no context for the "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta" line at the bottom
<ryanakca> ... *and* they refuse to close from a right click the window's entry in the task manager and select close. I have to bring the window up and click OK, repeat with the next one, and on and on and on.
<Riddell> "kde-l10n-bg_4.3.90-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1.dsc: format '3.0 (quilt)' is not permitted in karmic"  darn
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, I'll add some more instructions. I modeled it after the beta announcement that never got published, which only gave the ppa url, so I thought that the lack of instructions might have been intentional. Guess it was just incomplete ;-)
<ryanakca> Where should I report bugs? Upstream KDE?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, we should sort our PPA story template to have what it needs
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: that's preferrable, yes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it should link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Ok, updated
<txwikinger> ubuntuone breaks my kde on the mac
<Riddell> hugs to JontheEchidna for doing RC 1
 * Riddell snoozes
 * JontheEchidna feels hugged :)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | mesa starting to look fixed on Lucid, so 4.4 RC1 ought to start making progress again shortly.  Be careful out there | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<NCommander> Riddell, *cries*
 * NCommander cries hard
<txwikinger> NCommander: Riddell probably sleeps
<NCommander> he does?
<txwikinger> Is 2am in Scotland
<ScottK> More likely he saw that satellite photo of Great Britain completely white that was on BBC the other day and thought "great time for a canoe".
<txwikinger> ScottK: Put some Huskeys in fornt of the canoe and you have a treat
<ScottK> ;-)
 * txwikinger thinks McNabb needs to run a bit more
<maco> ScottK: nah he was whinging to me the other day that he couldn't canoe because the canal was frozen and couldn't jog because the sidewalks were frozen and couldn't swim because the pools close for the holidays
<maco> thoen again, could be cabogganing...
<txwikinger> Well.. if the canal is frozen you can skate on it
<maco> depends how thick the ice is though
<txwikinger> should be good enough
<maco> yeah i guess if it was thin he'd just break the ice and canoe like he did last week
 * txwikinger needs to geet some crosscountry skis
 * txwikinger wonders where all the snow is... last year we had a lot more snow
<txwikinger> ah I remember in UK and Europe
<JontheEchidna> yay, mesa fix built on i386
<JontheEchidna> published too
<daskreech> Whoot
 * daskreech hugs JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna didn't do anything :)
<daskreech> I didn't say I hugged you for anything :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I already started retrying stuff.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Nevermind, mesa still broken on Lucid, so 4.4 RC1 stuck.  Be careful out there | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<nixternal> ScottK: did you break mesa?
<ScottK> nixternal: I did not.
<ScottK> Our beloved X maintainers broke it.
<nixternal> sneaky koffice devs ripped out krita docs, which wasn't in a changelog :)  found that out after upping to a PPA...funny thin is amd64 and lpia built without any problems, but i386 died on the krita docs, but neither amd64 nor lpia built the koffice-doc-html-kde4 package
<nixternal> tselliot or bryce?
<nixternal> I need to pick on somebody, and they are both fun to poke fun at
<ScottK> I didn't assign specific blame, but I think bryce is on a rotation, so I'd pick tseliot.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> it is sad, I think more money is spent on cialis and viagra commercials than what is spent on cancer and aids cures
<nixternal> i just had cialis, viagra, and extenz commercials within the past 30 minutes on tv
<nixternal> I want to punch that little smiling guy...he gets on my nerves
<ScottK> nixternal: Survey says tseliot: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/7.6.1~rc3-1ubuntu2
<nixternal> muhahaha
<daskreech> nixternal: I love his wife
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, lol punch him
 * ScottK recalls a conversation his wife had with the eldest daughter recently when she was so upset with someone at school, she said she was going to punch the other girl.
<ScottK> "Dear, you're 18 now, it's not just a fight, it's assault and battery."
<nixternal> bah, it's only a misdameanor if the other person presses charges
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, :)
<daskreech> Assault is a misdemeanor?
<nixternal> it is actually simple battery
<nixternal> unless of course she stomps a mudhole in the other person, then they will go for assault
<nixternal> when I was in school, it was better to fight inside the school instead of going outside...inside you wouldn't be arrested just suspended, outside you would be both arrested and suspended
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, that's actually smart thinking
<nixternal> I always found it best to fight on the monday before winter or spring breaks...that way there you got 3 weeks off
<daskreech> People thought in school?
<nixternal> did I say though?
<nixternal> had me confused for a second
<nixternal> my senior year the principle caught on, and made me come to school every day for 8 hours of detention during spring break
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-devs don't have the shiny retry buttons for Main packages they can upload to anyways :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's a bug then.
<ScottK> You should be able to retry any package you can upload.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What package?
<JontheEchidna> plasma-addons, for one
<JontheEchidna> would that be a soyuz bug or a launchpad bug?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'd guess soyuz.
<JontheEchidna> bug 505385 if anybody is interested in following it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505385 in soyuz "Can't retry builds for per-package upload-right packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505385
<nixternal> I have koffice 2.1.1 for karmic in my ppa...I have it build against libdcraw8 which is 4.4 rc1...should I just put it in the beta backports ppa and then repackage it to build against libdcraw7 and put it in the backports ppa?
<nixternal> we will have it in 2 locations, but one works with 4.4 and one works with 4.3.4
<ejat> +1 nixternal :)
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: approve my ppa membership please
<nixternal> would be nice if kubuntu-members was a member of ~kubuntu-ppa
<nixternal> at least kubuntu-devel
<nixternal> Riddell: if you wake up first, I joined ~kubuntu-ppa but need to be approved. Wouldn't it make sense to at least add ~kubuntu-dev?
<Mamarok> OK, we have a problem here:
<Mamarok> Somebody using Gnome wants to try Amarok 2.2.2 beta without installing KDE 4.4 RC 1
<Mamarok> and since I guess (and hope) you did build Amarok 2.2.2 beta gainst KDE 4.3.x and not KDE 4.4 we have a problem here
<Mamarok> how does he get the KDE 4.3.3 or 4.3.4 libs needed by Amarok without pulling in the KDE 4.4. RC 1 versions?
<Mamarok> I assume he needs to download the deb files, right?
<tsimpson> add the repository, install amarok, remove the repository?
<Mamarok> well, he needs the libs from KDE 4.3.4, is it for sure not going to install KDE 4.4?
<Mamarok> maybe I just didn't have enough coffee yet
<Mamarok> the most important question is to know if Amarok 2.2.2 beta is build against KDE 4.3.x, then it should work, right?
<tsimpson> if it's built against 4.3.x, then it should work
<Mamarok> OK, will check that, I very much hope so
<Mamarok> but as it is in the Beat PPA, I fear the worst
<Mamarok> we recommend KDE 4.3.2, and 2.2.1 was build against 4.3.3 already...
<tsimpson> yeah, 2.2.1.90 is built requires >= 4:4.3.80
<Mamarok> *headbang*
<Mamarok> who on earth had this totall stupid idea to build Amarok against KDE 4.4 neta?
<Mamarok> this is crazy :(
<Mamarok> *beta
<Mamarok> we depend on Qt 4.5, and please do build Amarok against that, *not* Qt 4.6
<tsimpson> Jonathan Riddell  (2009-12-22) ;)
<Mamarok> who is not around today I guess..,
<tsimpson> it's probably more to do with that it was built in that PPA, rather than explicitly built against 4.4
<Mamarok> well, it is just wrong
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'm afraid we only have so many PPAs, people complain and get confused by the number we have anyway
<Riddell> Mamarok: but why shouldn't amarok be build against qt 4.6?  in lucid that's what'll happen
<Mamarok> well, Lucid is not out yet, but 2.2.2 final needs to be built against Qt 4.5, there are so many bugs in Qt 4.6 it is pure hell
<Mamarok> for Karmic
<Mamarok> Riddell: I don't think Amarok should have been in that PPA for start, currently people are on Karmic
<Riddell> 2.2.2 final will go in the backports PPA (or indeed backports proper) where it'll have qt 4.5
<Mamarok> good, just to make sure we don't have bug reports galore because of Qt 4.6
<Mamarok> which is already hell
<Riddell> that is the current version of qt, and KDE will be released with qt 4.6 by the end of the month so that's what is going to be used in a lot of places
<Mamarok> yeah, unfortunately, we will be drowning in Qt 4.6 related bug reports, rejoice!
<Mamarok> Riddell: sorry for my wording earlier, I was just not happy at all when I found out the 4.6 dependency, it is causing problems all over
<Mamarok> and by the time Lucid is out we will have Amarok 2.2.3 released anyway
<Mamarok> oh, and how do people who have installed the beta version go back to Qt 4.5 for 2.2.2 final?
<Mamarok> reinstalling I guess...
<Riddell> no easy way to do that
<Mamarok> well, there we will have a problem, then, at least good to know the reason for it
<Mamarok> what would be the easiest way to solve that?
<Riddell> the kubuntu.org news is pretty clear that they all the betas come together
<Riddell> apt-get remove libqtcore4; remove beta PPA, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> OK, will prepare a sticky forum post for that, then :)
<Mamarok> thanks a lot
<neversfelde> what is the mail with subject "A new settings file for the neversfelde@kubuntu.org mailbox" about?
<neversfelde> looks like Spam and my spamassassin does not like it too :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: probably spam then
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, so there was no change of the mailbox settings. I do not know what happens, when clicking the link, but probably this is a security issue
<Riddell> it's spam, everyone gets it, quite a lot of it
<ryanakca> For those interested, http://jshaver.com/bin/kubuntu-910-review/
<Riddell>  "Great Job Kubuntu and KDE Teams!" sweet
<ryanakca> Riddell: Aye, I linked to it from the reviews and he accepted to be our "User of the Moment" for a while once the sysadmins pull the theme. He also said he was interested in helping out, so I've forwarded him here and to the ML.
<ryanakca> s@reviews@http://www.kubuntu.org/reviews@
<Riddell> lovely
<maco> skype integration with kopete?
<JontheEchidna> moin
 * ryanakca shrugs
<maco> someone *may* have just given me a reason to switch from pidgin
<JontheEchidna> I think it's only skype text chat at the moment
<Daskreech> maco: Integration is a strong word
<Daskreech> It's awrapper IE you need to have skype installed and running
<ryanakca> Googling shows http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kopete%20skype/ ... but it also says that it is no longer being developed because of incompatibility issues
<Daskreech> but then you can treat skype as if it's a kopete protocol
<maco> Daskreech: oh
<maco> i thought maybe i didnt need to have it running :(
<ryanakca> Is anybody else experiencing plasma-desktop with >50% cpu usage since upgrading to RC?
<ryanakca> Also, could someone apply http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/soprano.diff to the soprano package please?
<Daskreech> maco: yeah i thought as well but I have grown to quite like it
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace needs retried
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> ugh, mesa still busted
<Daskreech> What's the deal with Mesa?
<JontheEchidna> Moved libGl.so to another directory, the linkers can't find it so nothing can link against it
<ScottK> The #ubuntu-x people have a solution that requires making changes to every single package that builds against mesa.
<ScottK> I'ts been suggested they go try again.
<JontheEchidna> :/
<Riddell> oh how things have changed, this is what the entire breezy cycle was like
<JontheEchidna> that would involve carrying patches for half the packages in the archive
<JontheEchidna> do not want
<Daskreech> ScottK: oh not as as in rebuilding? as in patching every single codebase?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Yes.
<Daskreech> ha
<ScottK> Looks like 4.3.90 is a built as it can get until mesa gets sorted (on all archs)
<al> where was libGL moved to?
<ryanakca> Forgive my ignorance, but why wouldn't a symlink from the old location to the new fix it?
<al> was thinking the same
<al> esp. since it's usualy dpkg-diverted anyways
<ScottK> al: They are trying to switch to using update-alternatives instead of a dpkg-divert.
<ScottK> (or something like that)
<ScottK> Thre are a number of possibilities, none of them great.
<ScottK> Whine in #ubuntu-x for details.
<al> well, makes sense, kind of
<al> but then again i don't switch my video hardware constantly
<ScottK> We're just the victim here.
 * ScottK doesn't care beyone he wants KDE stuff to build without having to make changes to every singe package in the archive that builds against mesa.
<al> since i'm not using *ubuntu atm, i don't care so much ;)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> So you switched to BSD?
<al> i noticed a significant difference between my slow kubuntu and the faster gentoo flavor i'm using atm
<ScottK> I see.
<al> nope, couldn't be bothered to change the filesystem
<al> kubuntu used a newer x.org with the new radeon driver that used EXA (sp?) 2d acceleration
<al> where my gentoo's still at the old method (XAA ?)
<al> anyway, all the rendering work is done by libpixman's pixman_fill_sse2() and libxaa's XAAMoveDWORDS()
<ScottK> It's uxa in Karmic
<ScottK> (I think)
<al> while kubuntu's method caused a lot more mem(cpy|move)s
 * ryanakca will pick near instant KDE installs over compiling for a couple of days any day of the week, even if it means a small speed difference when running it. But that's just me :)
<al> haven't tried reverting kubuntu's driver version to the old method yet
<al> ryanakca: i'd agree
<ScottK> If you come up with something that would be potentially suitable for the archive, please let us know.
<al> but kubuntu is really *that* slow on this hardware
<al> i'm still running it on the office machine though
<al> works like a charm there
<ryanakca> ScottK: bangarang is ready to get uploaded to Debian, I'm just waiting for someone to sponsor it. Bangarang 1.0 should be released some time this week I believe.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I noticed you did the last upload to krecipes to fix a ftbfs. Were you planning on merging the latest debian upload?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  I'm pretty much off merges right now.  Feel free to grab it.
<JontheEchidna> When mesa is finally fixed, I have a kdeplasma-addons upload I'd like to do in lieu of a rebuild
<JontheEchidna> oh cool, we can sync krecipes now
<neversfelde> Riddell: I had a look at choqok alpha, seems that there is no way to add new accounts at the moment. I did not talk to upstream yet, but I think we should not use it before this problem is solved, especially for a LTS.
<Riddell> neversfelde: ok, thanks for looking into that
<neversfelde> Riddell: I'll ask upstream, if they get it fixed till April
<nixternal> neversfelde: are they still working on choqok? I have noticed that development was either stalled or very slow about a month ago...tis the reason I went to twirssi for socializing...fits into irssi quite nice :)
<neversfelde> nixternal: mtux, the lead developer has to absolve military service, i think it might not be fun in Iran. I noticed some dents about new plugins, but I guess the developement is slow.
<Daskreech> Plus the time that they stopped ssh out of IRan
<neversfelde> yes
<nixternal> wow, that is crazy, didn't know all of that
<Daskreech> nixternal: join identi.ca :-P
<Daskreech> It's hte new blog :)
<nixternal>                                                                                  felipe_
<nixternal> 12:04:11              >>> xerosis_!n=kieran@188-220-85-59.zone11.bethere.co.uk                                                                                                                                                                                          flacoste
<nixternal> 12:05:48              ~   yofel_ is now yofel                                                                                                                                                                                                                           freeflying
<nixternal> wtf
<yofel> middle click paste used by mistake?
<nixternal> I guess so
<nixternal> sorry about that
<yofel> np
<nixternal> I wasn't even paying attention to yakuake...I was messing around in browsers, so my fingers must have hit something
<nixternal> thankfully I didn't highlight my pr0n list :p
<Daskreech> echo fatbottomedgirls >> ~/.secretpasswordbackupfile
<Daskreech> Whoops middle click paste error :-p
<crimsun> I bet you have queen songs for all your passphrases
<Daskreech> no
<Daskreech> one is Iarethechampions
<nixternal> good ol' queen :p
<nixternal> freddy ftw!
<nixternal> nobody has been able to sing like that guy
<Daskreech> Despite PS3 saying otherwise
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> I presume it's intentional that ~ubuntu-core-dev is not a member of ~kubuntu-members?
<jussi01> crimsun: but its a member of ubuntu members, yes?
 * jussi01 notes its ~*ubuntu*-core-dev
<crimsun> jussi01: I'm trying to figure out how to push a bug fix into lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu
<ScottK> crimsun: IIRC, we just add someone like you when they ask.
<jussi01> yeah, thats what I was about to say
<jussi01> ScottK: meantime you could probably push crimsun's bug fix, no?
<ScottK> jussi01: So could you.
<ScottK> crimsun: If you want  to push a branch somewhere I'll merge it while the bureacracy gets figured out.
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> nixternal: hi, is there any reason why kdm.upstart isn't "mostly" synced with its gdm counterpart?
<nixternal> dunno, haven't looked at it since I created it originally...it has been changed since then by others
<ScottK> Back later.
<jussi01> crimsun: actually, if youve the time, it could be good for me to learn how to do this push thing.
 * jussi01 hasnt touched such items for a very long time
<crimsun> sure, one sec
<crimsun> I'll do the minimal fix first and look more closely at resyncing kdm.upstart later
<jussi01> ok :)
<crimsun> jussi01: https://code.launchpad.net/~crimsun/kdebase-workspace/remove_hal_dep_from_kdm_upstart/+merge/17106
<crimsun> sorry, https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/+merges is probably more appropriate
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> looking now
<jussi01> ok, Im going to have to trust you. :D is there a particular commit message I should put?
<jussi01> crimsun:^
<crimsun> jussi01: I don't know offhand if there is protocol for Kubuntu devs for such
<crimsun> FWIW, this change was tested by yofel
<ScottK> Usually I put the debian/changelog entry as the commit message, but that's just me.
<jussi01> ok, /me is trying to fgure out how to actually do this
<crimsun> yeah, I use debcommit
<jussi01> ScottK: crimsun care to help me here? :D
<jussi01> Ive added the commit message, what now?
<nixternal> bzr push that badboy
<maco> if you put something in debian/changelog then do "debcommit" it fills in your commit message for you
<nixternal> maco: ahh good pointer, I didn't know that
<nixternal> then again, I just bzr very simplisticly as I am still so used to svn
<jussi01> ok, I think Im going to have to let someone else sort this as Im probably not set up to do this... Im just looking at the LP webpage.... :/
<ScottK> OK.  I'll do it.
<nixternal> Nightrose: is there an agenda for the kde-edu meeting this week?
<ScottK> crimsun: Merged.  Thank you.
<crimsun> ScottK: thanks/yw
<Nightrose> nixternal: discussing the results of the survey we did, plan the IRL meeting in switzerland, discuss future video content that could be done, see what new people turn up
<Nightrose> and then whatever else people come up with
<nixternal> groovy, I am going to try and make it...I passed the info on the rest in Edubuntu as well
<Nightrose> perfect
<Nightrose> thx
<ulysses__> bug 505653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505653 in soprano "make soprano depending on virtuoso-opensource" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505653
<ofirk> I read that it isn't safe to upgrade to 4,4 RC1 on Lucid but is it safe on Karmic?
<Riddell> ofirk: right
<ofirk> Riddell: so is it safe or not?
<Riddell> ulysses__: that's waiting on virtuoso getting main inclusion
<ryanakca> ofirk: It is safe on Karmic
<ofirk> ryanakca: thanks :)
<ulysses__> Riddell: so should I care for it, or not? (I think I can make a debdiff for that if it's neccessary)
<ryanakca> ulysses__: I made one earlier, http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/soprano.diff ... however, that was for virtuoso-drivers/virtuoso-server ...
<Riddell> ulysses__: can't do anything until pitti approves this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtuoso-opensource/+bug/503774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503774 in virtuoso-opensource "main inclusion request for virtuoso" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ulysses__> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> ScottK: maybe you can answer this for me, as I am to lazy to really research it right now, and I can't remmeber off hand, but is the archive reorg going to fix issues with us having to MIR this or that, ie. we won't have to have something in main and what not for builds?
<nixternal> shoot, I sent out a big email and forgot one thing...and now I can't remember that one thing I forgot
<Riddell> nixternal: no archive reorg has happened and isn't related to main inclusion
<claydoh> nixternal: you forgot the part about cookies and tea for all :)
<maco> cookies and tea?
<claydoh> maco: it might bring in more to the party
<claydoh> I'll buy
<maco> claydoh: i was wondering where they were :P
<claydoh> I have licorice-spice, lemon-ginger, some green tea of some sort, and  peppermint, but no cookies
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-03
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck ping you around
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck just wondering if you have had any work done on kubuntu-docs
 * apachelogger yawns uncontrolled
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your not going to bed makes me also not go to bed
<apachelogger> this is outrages!
 * vorian needs to start helping again
 * apachelogger hugs vorian
<apachelogger> not sure if that helps
 * apachelogger is too tired to help himself get to bed, so... ;)
<vorian> woot, it the helps! \o/
<vorian> nini
<apachelogger> vorian: are you going to bed already?
<vorian> na
<vorian> got a few hours yet
<apachelogger> oh, I see, you mistook my whining for me actually doing something about it ^^
<vorian> hehe
 * apachelogger notes that shadeslayer stays up to 4 so apachelogger needs to stay up til 9 or so
<apachelogger> which could be a problem since I have a meeting at noon ^^
<vorian> I stay up til 12 mountain standard time
<vorian> which is like 6
<apachelogger> oh, this is confusing
<apachelogger> whoever inveted time must have been on crack
<vorian> my vps is british
<vorian> so, it's a tad easier to keep track
<apachelogger> hm, why is it british though?
<vorian> cost
 * apachelogger kicks his kubuntu mobile install for building kernel modules against the wrong kernel
<vorian> it was the cheepest and fastest
<apachelogger> fair enough :)
<vorian> yus, totally worth it
<vorian> all I need is to get my macbook kubuntu bugs worked out
 * vorian thinks external mouse is the key
<apachelogger> vorian: that would be a way to start helping again I suppose? :)
<vorian> yus!
 * apachelogger made ktown explode earlier
<apachelogger> should I meet with an "accident" you know why
<vorian> oh god, my ssh key is gone
<apachelogger> vorian: did a wookie eat it?
<vorian> who do I contact about my svn account
<apachelogger> valorie: ping
<apachelogger> vorian: kde svn?
<vorian> yus
<apachelogger> sysadmins
<apachelogger> see footer of bugs.kde.org
<vorian> okie dokie
<apachelogger> might be that this stuff is now handled via identity.kde.org though
<apachelogger> so you should first update that to make things go faster
<apachelogger> then they technically should just need to run some syn script I understand
<vorian> I see
 * vorian is trying identity right now
<vorian> no matching email :/
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> stalcup    Steve Stalcup                  vorian@kubuntu.org
<vorian> oh noes
 * vorian has no @kubuntu any more
<apachelogger> then just file a sysadmin request
<vorian> on irc or on bugs?
<apachelogger> vorian: bugs
<vorian> kk
<apachelogger> though I suppose irc is fine too if someone has time
 * apachelogger reboot kubuntu mobile and hopes it will not explode
<vorian> I'll do bugs
<apachelogger> hahaha
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> silly kde login sound on n900
<apachelogger> this is epic :D
<apachelogger> openssh just ate my n900 -.-
<valorie> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> valorie: are you running phonon-gstreamer now?
<valorie> not at this second, but I will switch if you like
<apachelogger> would be good to have testing of the git version
<valorie> oh, I didn't build it yet
<valorie> so I have only the packaged version
<valorie> are you done with your git commit madness?
<valorie> which I enjoyed btw
<valorie> do I need to also build Gstreamer?
<valorie> or will phonon-gst work with Gst from packages?
<apachelogger> no gstreamer needed
<apachelogger> we are not qtgstreamer, we actually consider what users and distros will have already avilable :P
<apachelogger> actually phonon-gst should even compile on stable debian
<apachelogger> i.e. super old gstreamer ;)
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> like ancient
<vorian> from this moment on I am 100% Kubuntu/KDE
 * apachelogger hugs vorian and valorie
 * apachelogger is soon 100% fedora, but no one must know about this
<apachelogger> oh, I actually wrote that
<apachelogger> whoops 
<valorie> lol
<valorie> apachelogger: is the git address git://anongit.kde.org/phonon-gstreamer ?
<apachelogger> yes
<valorie> danke
<apachelogger> de rien
<valorie> and cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr is the same?
 * apachelogger yep
<apachelogger> valorie: you might need apt-get build-dep phonon
<valorie> ah
<valorie> because: 
<valorie> :~/kde/src/phonon-gstreamer/build$ sudo make install
<valorie> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<apachelogger> valorie: you should always read what cmake had to say :)
<apachelogger> usually it will tell you at the bottom if something went wrong
<valorie> ok, did the build-dep, but it's still saying that it doesn't have a target for install?
<apachelogger> you need to rerun cmake
<valorie> ok
<valorie> of course, duh!
 * apachelogger will now break his newly created kubuntu mobile
<valorie> Congratulations! All external packages have been found.
<valorie> :-)
 * apachelogger congratulates pyth0rn on eating his cpu
<vorian> I love that
<valorie> when I run 
<valorie> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<valorie> kbuildsycoca4(8877) KConfigGroup::readXdgListEntry: List entry Categories in "/usr/share/applications/im-switch.desktop" is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon).
<valorie> always get that same error
<vorian> easy fixor
<valorie> someone should add that trailing semicolon
<valorie> lol
 * apachelogger wonders what silly thin im-switch could be
 * valorie switches to gst and amarok crashes....
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that is a phonon bug
<apachelogger> will be fixed in 4.5
<apachelogger> as backend switching will no longer will be done instantly
<apachelogger> but only on app restart
<valorie> I did update phonon, vlc, phonon-vlc before I built gst
<valorie> normally I do quit and restart
<valorie> backend switching has never worked well unless I do
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> because it requires code on the backend part
<apachelogger> and that was only ever implemented for xine
<valorie> well, shit
<valorie> gst crashes as soon as I press play
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> get output then
<apachelogger> as I asked in that bug :P
<apachelogger> because I only know you crash as absolutely random
<valorie> amarok:     [ERROR__] [MySqlStorage] "GREPME MySQLe query failed! (1030) Got error 9 from storage engine on INSERT INTO directories(deviceid,changedate,dir) VALUES (-1,1290229287,'./home/valorie/Music/Sara Bareilles/');" 
<apachelogger> and never ever reproducible
<valorie> this is a new one
<apachelogger> oh
<valorie> haven't ever seen that before
<apachelogger> that is not from phonon :P
<apachelogger> phew
<valorie> nope
<valorie> I'll run in gdb, since Dr. K was unable to start up
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I doubt that will help with that sort of error
<apachelogger> as the error probably caused the crash
<apachelogger> its fun to stay at the ymca
<valorie> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<valorie> Phonon::Gstreamer::Backend::logMessage (this=0x0, message=..., priority=2, obj=0x9c0c00)
<valorie>     at ../../gstreamer/backend.cpp:466
<valorie> 466     ../../gstreamer/backend.cpp: No such file or directory.
<valorie>         in ../../gstreamer/backend.cpp
<valorie> sec
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger has tab overload
<valorie> that was right before the crash
<apachelogger> what is odd about this is that this is 0
<valorie> bt: http://pastebin.ca/2037500
<apachelogger> yeah, that is not useful in this cse
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> valorie: debug output is what I need :)
 * apachelogger needs to know why this is 0
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> yes
<valorie> well, I added those lines to my rc file
<apachelogger> valorie: not rc
<apachelogger> in a shell
<apachelogger> you need to run the exports
<apachelogger> and then start amarok
<valorie> ok, will do
<apachelogger> export sets an envrionmental variable for the shell
<apachelogger> which is then inherited by any application you start in that shell
<apachelogger> consequently amarok (and thus phonon as it is part of amarok's context) get the vars
<valorie> very quick crash, and Dr. K is getting the bt
<valorie> should I post it in that bug?
<valorie> or pastebin
<apachelogger> valorie: I need the console output
<apachelogger> backtrace is always the same anyway
<valorie> oh, ok
<valorie> http://pastebin.ca/2037504
<valorie> I think it's missing the beginning of the output though
<valorie> that was as much as I could get
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> "PGST(1): Source type not currently supported  (MediaObject 0x205be80)" 
<apachelogger> "PGST(2): Begin source load  (MediaObject 0x205be80)"
<apachelogger> lets see
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I cannot get rid of mp3 support
<apachelogger> thats a first
<apachelogger> aha!
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> hahaha!
<apachelogger> valorie: got it
<apachelogger> bingo
<apachelogger> kaboom
<apachelogger> valorie: missing mp3 support is the cause of evil
<apachelogger> not that I had the slightest idea what is going wrong internally that causes the crash
<apachelogger> but I can reproduce it
<apachelogger> valorie: thanks for the log
<Kubuntiac> I notice on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo "Ensure we have latest KOffice, KDevelop, Amarok etc"
<Kubuntiac> Packages just came out for Koffice... 2.30 beta. So the plan is still to get 2.3 Final in for Natty?
<Kubuntiac> (at least I assume 2.30b = 2.3 beta)
<valorie> so to continue on what apachelogger and I were doing -- crash is instant if I try to play an mp3 without the needed codecs for the gst backend
<valorie> they aren't in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<valorie> and I suggest they be put there
<Kubuntiac> +1
<valorie> if gst and vlc are going to be the suggested
<valorie> AND, maybe that package should be recommended with installation of the backend 
<valorie> since most people want to play mp3
<valorie> I usually play ogg, but these happen to be mp3
<valorie> since everyone is asleep, I guess I'll write to the devel list
<ghostcube> happy new year to all :)
<valorie> happy new year to you, ghostcube
<valorie> I'm just trying out spideroak for backup
<valorie> kpackagekit couldn't install it
<ScottK> Kubuntiac: 2.30b (for koffice) is 2.30 final, it just took a couple of tries to get to the final tars.
 * ScottK marked the bug for KDE SC 4.4.5 update in Lucid "verification-done".
 * ScottK waits for pitti to copy it to -updates and crosses fingers.
<vorian> 13
<shadeslayer> 14 
<shadeslayer> :P
<rbelem> afiestas, ping
<shadeslayer> googles spam filter is the fail
<ScottK> apachelogger: I got the nightly build stuff ~working, but no luck getting it to do parallel builds (I think if I got that ice cream would work).
<ScottK> note: didn't make a debian package for it yet, just beating on the upstream scripts (from kdesvn)
<afiestas> rbelem: pong
<ScottK> afiestas: Have you gotten a chance to work on the X config stuff we discussed with RAOF yet?
<afiestas> nope :/
<ScottK> OK.
<rbelem> afiestas, what do you think should I do about the nfs fileshare?
<afiestas> well, I don't have a strong opinion about nfs right now
<afiestas> but I do think that would be nice to improve the feature instead of removing it
<Riddell> I'm all for scrapping the NFS code, it's ugly, unused and a potential security risk
<afiestas> well, maybe we can rework it
<ScottK> afiestas: I think "Use system NFS mounts" is a reasonable answer.
<afiestas> for example, by using KAuth+mount so no ugly suids are installed
<Riddell> why?  NFS isn't ment to be a user protocol
<Riddell> better to use protocols which are designed for the job like SMB and webdav
<rbelem> to make it more secure we need ipsec, nfsv4 and changes on /etc/hosts.{allow,deny}
<rbelem> Riddell, i already started to add the webdav support :-)
<Riddell> ooh?
<Riddell> how?
<afiestas> rbelem: all I said was "Just let's take 5min before remove anything"
<afiestas> if you already did (as it seems) go ahead :p
<Riddell> I mean it'll need a server first with an interface for adding and removing shares
<rbelem> Riddell, starting apache on unprivileged port with mdns module :-)
<freinhard> hi!
<Riddell> rbelem: that sounds clever
<rbelem> Riddell, by default it shares the ~/Public
<Riddell> hi freinhard 
<rbelem> Riddell, i took a look in the gnome implementation :-D
<rbelem> afiestas, i already removed, but if most of people vote for nfs to stay I can update the patch
<freinhard> anyone packaging digikam 1.7.0 for beta-backports
<rbelem> afiestas, btw gnome removed nfs fileshare some time ago
<Riddell> freinhard: not that I know of
<ScottK> Gnome removes all kind of useful stuff.  Even though I agree in this case, that's not much of a reason.
<rbelem> eheh :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: do you need me to get the patch into svn?
<Quintasan> \o
<rbelem> Riddell, nope :-) I just need run some tests
<rbelem> Riddell, the first patch, ksambashare, is already there :-D \o/ \o/ \o/ 
<rbelem> Riddell, afiestas, i will send a mail to the nfs thread saying that i'm going ahead to remove it, ok?
<Riddell> rbelem: good with me
<Riddell> rbelem: can you e-mail me the patches then to include in our packages and I'll get those in on Wednesday
<afiestas> rbelem: +1
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you see sehytans kcm mockup for sharing?
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope
<Riddell> I haven't seen sheytan for a while
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is because you were not around this weekend :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: http://i.imgur.com/eYxQm.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he was around yesterday
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice! :-D
<ScottK> Riddell: This is a reminder about having a chat with cjwatson re how to deal with seeds for kubuntu/kubuntu-mobile.  I think I'm close to wanting to make a kubuntu-mobile-n900 metapackage and it'd be nice to know the general plan first.
<apachelogger> rbelem: I was sort of suggesting that you will now implement that :P
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, still have that on my mind, can also add to my wednesday todo list
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<rbelem> apachelogger, but some stuff are a little bit complicated, like cd/dvd sharing
<rbelem> apachelogger, need to check which are possible
<apachelogger> yeah, scratch that
<apachelogger> rbelem: primarily having the interface would be good ;)
<apachelogger> even when limited to smb provided sharing services
<apachelogger> (namely file and print)
<rbelem> apachelogger, for internet connection share, connman manages better. It has a an iptables module
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<apachelogger> we should just use connman :P
<apachelogger> for all of kubuntu
<apachelogger> our users will love us
<apachelogger> first we introduce broken nm integration, then we swtich to broken connman integration :D :D :D
<ScottK> Ubuntu will eventually switch, so we need to start thinking about it.
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> how will we find someone wicked enough to do the porting
<rbelem> ScottK, when will we talk to cjwatson?
<apachelogger> OTOH IIRC meego has some sort of connman qt library
<ScottK> rbelem: I think Riddell will handle it.
<rbelem> ScottK, cool :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: They must have something since that's the target it's developed for.
<apachelogger> yeah, just wondering how much use that would be to us
<rbelem> apachelogger, ScottK, i'm working with connman bluetooth
<ScottK> Nice.
<rbelem> tomorrow I could feedback about the qt interface for it
<ScottK> Riddell: I was thinking about all the -dev depends we add to kdepim-dev.  Now that we build with "ld --no-add-needed", I think we ought to drop that.  Any packages that need those -dev packages will have to explicitly link against them and should have them in their build-depends directly.
<ScottK> Meh.  Nevermind.
<ScottK> I was thinking of something else.
<dantti> Riddell: hey :) did you got my message about a Qt patch?
<Riddell> dantti: don't think so
<dantti> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/Sic7X8jV
<dantti> Riddell: kpackagekit crashes when there is a huge list, and david faure traced the bug to this spot, he said he would open a bug in Qt but while it's not fixed....
<Riddell> thanks dantti, will take a look on wednesday
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: group selection using ctrl in muon would be nice
<droidslayer> apachelogger: QML is the shit
<apachelogger> how so?
<hunger> droidslayer: shit or hit?
<droidslayer> uses ETOOMUCHMEMORY 
<droidslayer> hunger: former
<maco> wait... "the shit" or "shit"? because these are opposite things
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah that's on the todo list. Requires a bit of changing on how the details for each package are activated
<hunger> droidslayer: I guess it depends a lot on how it is used.
<droidslayer> apachelogger: apparently it will use a new JS engine every time a new tab page is opened
<apachelogger> droidslayer: how is that?
<apachelogger> depends on how it is implemented one would suppose
<droidslayer> apachelogger: js engine is not reusable
<apachelogger> but generally I would assume that every tab embeds their own qwebgraphics thing
<apachelogger> and separated js makes sense anyway
<apachelogger> for security reasons
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: what happens when one builds kwin-gles with both gl and gles installed?
 * apachelogger notes that currently Qt will drag in gl
<mgraesslin> gles is picked
<mgraesslin> no problem works with mesa
<mgraesslin> I don't understand why, but it works
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ^^
<mgraesslin> my ultimative plan is to make the compositor a library which is built ones against GL and once against GLES
<apachelogger> that would sound handy
<mgraesslin> and then have an external app to try which one works and pick the right one at runtime
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> ahh
<apachelogger> ctest
<apachelogger> meh
<ScottK> apachelogger: BTW, my KDE nightly build seems to be ice creaming now.
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> so we only need to make it work without you giving the scripts a beatin' :D
<ScottK> I'm going to have to get a bigger hard drive though.
<ScottK> yes
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1211320 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Don't bother creating a temporary named variable in this function
<highvoltage> ice creaming \o/
<apachelogger> ScottK: as long as it is fast :D
 * apachelogger is wondering why the kwin-gles build runs ctest
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'll probably leave /var/cache on the 16 GB USB stick on that machine and then add an external HD to one of the others to host the nightly builds.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you want to do nightlies on box1?
 * apachelogger would do nightlies on box3 with -j3
<ScottK> apachelogger: It doesn't matter much which it is, we just need to pick one.
 * apachelogger would also ask a minion to write a script for the nightly builds
<apachelogger> ScottK: box3 
<apachelogger> my screen names box 3 KDE 1 or somesuch ^^
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The one at .101.
<apachelogger> ScottK: 110
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> OK.  I meant .111 in any case, but .110 is fine.
<apachelogger> 111 is slave to 110, clearly :D
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: do you also get ctest when building kwin-gles?
<mgraesslin> ctest?
<yofel> hm, anyone an idea why our natty bootsplash looks like it can't do anti-aliasing? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/20110103_002.jpg
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211331 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Version bump for the impending 1.0.5 release
<maco> Riddell: the bug that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debootstrap/+bug/673038 was blocking on was fixed a day after you commented
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 673038 in debootstrap (Ubuntu Lucid) "Add (Ubuntu) natty as a symlink to gutsy." [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I like how precise releaseme is: "fr"=>85.9934853420195
<ScottK> maco: Are you in PA or DC these days?
<maco> ScottK: today im in NY. tonight i'll be in PA. thursday & friday I'll be in MD for a job interview
<ScottK> maco: Next time you're in the area on a weekend you might want to check out http://bookthing.org/ - My wife took me there last weekend and it was pretty cool.
<ScottK> crimsun: ^^^ You too.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could do matrices magic with it ;) 
<apachelogger> maco: in PA, are you visiting lennart?
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D
<ScottK> apachelogger: Wrong PA.
<apachelogger> aww
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sorting by name in a search still does not work btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: omg omg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz a blog
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it sorts by relevance
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kshadeslayer.wordpress.com
<apachelogger> does it feature nakkid pics?
<shadeslayer> a empty blog
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> that is jolly boring :P
<shadeslayer> i also own rohangarg.wordpress.com
<shadeslayer> altho i never got around to using that domain name
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, but if the arrow thingy in the top bar indicates that it is sorted by name then it shall be sorting by name
<apachelogger> additionally someone who knows what he is looking for will not care about relevance as that is completely bogus at times
<apachelogger> like with gstreamer ;)
<JontheEchidna> but I can't sort by relevance unless sorting is enabled
<apachelogger> dbgsyms apparently have a higher relevance than plugins
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it still is false indication
<apachelogger> maybe add a column with relevance?
<JontheEchidna> but that would be an empty column
<apachelogger> you cannot query the relevance?
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> what are you sorting by?
<JontheEchidna> the relevance of the search terms as returned by the xapian search
<apachelogger> and that cannot be stuffed into a column?
<JontheEchidna> there isn't anything to stuff
<JontheEchidna> it's the order the packages are returned in
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well
<apachelogger> that is information, is it not? :P
<JontheEchidna> ....which is shown by placing the packages in the proper order
<apachelogger> relevance: {1000,999, 998...}
<JontheEchidna> It would probably be better to change the column name
<JontheEchidna> than to place another column with useless info
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it would still not allow sorting by name
 * apachelogger cannot use relveance sorting
<apachelogger> impossible to find anything with ddebs repo enabled
<dantti> Riddell: please upload it with kde 4.6 and maybe natty :D http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=84745
<shadeslayer> so like ....
<shadeslayer> its official
<shadeslayer> i wont be attending next UDS :P
<shadeslayer> blame this : http://www.itmindia.edu/academiccalendar/Detailed%20even%20sem%20%20Academic%20calendar%20for%20MDU%20%202010-11.pdf
<highvoltage> shadeslayer: hmm?
 * apachelogger blames this
<highvoltage> ah, stupid school!
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> exams right during UDS
<shadeslayer> i cannot get these postponed ^_^
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211342 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Forgot to bump this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are just afraid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need a bumper script
 * apachelogger notes that releaseme2 with its improved hook capabilities will be able to do that sorta stuff ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: otoh i can go to conf.kde.in
<shadeslayer> i can bunk the college fest :>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, but there is no ScottK to assign you work :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :P
<shadeslayer> he can assign me work over IRC :P
<apachelogger> which is not very effective as you are always busy :P
 * apachelogger just wanted to :wq the ubuntu wiki :O
<apachelogger> I should have gone to bed earlier
 * yofel wonders what he broke now...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Going to conf.kde.in would be nice.  Coming back with something useful accomplished would be even better.  Please plan on demoing kubuntu-mobile on your n900.
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> ScottK: when will we get dailies for kubuntu-mobile natty?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Someone would need to set that up.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you mean ISO images?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> img images
<apachelogger> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-mobile/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ScottK> Ah.  Right.
<ScottK> I think that needs cjwatson back from vacation.
<ScottK> I'll talk to him about that after Riddell talks to him about seeds.
<apachelogger> kthx
<maco> hrmph
<maco> im making a natty pbuilder and its stuck on              I: Unpacking makedev...
<apachelogger> this issue is unkown to apachelogger
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, we probably need to clone the pbuilder setup from box1 to kde1
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> Need to get the new hard drive first.
<apachelogger> also I am not sure we have the no sync() hook yet
<apachelogger> which should be very healty for arm
<ScottK> That would be nice.
 * apachelogger gives the upgrade to natty one last chance
 * apachelogger hopes that the n900 battery will last long enough :D
<apachelogger> doesnt seem to charge over usb with our kernel
<apachelogger> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<apachelogger> No new release found
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> -.-
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1211351 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AvailableView.cpp We don't use this pointer at any other time in this function other than stuffing it into a list, so don't bother giving it a name.
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211352 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp SVN_SILENT: Whitespace
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r-- 1 me me 8.5M Jan  3 20:59 ../kde-window-manager-gles_0.0+gita5cba06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ^
<mgraesslin> :-D
<mgraesslin> awesome
<Quintasan> lol I quit facebook
<apachelogger> Quintasan: boring
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: does it need solid, ksysguard and all that plunder?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: facebook, or quitting it?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: both
<mgraesslin> I'm not sure what KWin actually needs
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You get beer at UDS
<mgraesslin> it should work without ksysguard and solid
<mgraesslin> it needs kworkspace libs
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: but it could just use the regular kworkkspace lib?
<mgraesslin> yes
<apachelogger> ok
<mgraesslin> everything regular should be fine
<apachelogger> need to look into this tomorrow then
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1211356 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/icons/hi256-app-muon.png optimizegraphics: Losslessly optimized PNG and SVGZ files with "optipng -o5" and "advdef -z -4". Reduced disk space: 4KB (0MB)
<sheytan> apachelogger you like new stuff, right?:D
<sheytan> shadeslayer you too, right? :D
<Quintasan> give it give it
<sheytan> Quintasan, apachelogger, shadeslayer: me wish this in kubuntu: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/7826/firstrun.jpg
 * apachelogger smashes his keyboard
<Quintasan> oh easy
<Quintasan> get apachelogger to code it in Python
<apachelogger> this insane flipping darth vader damn crap shoot pyth0rn
<Quintasan> sheytan: ^
<apachelogger> I shall eat them all
<apachelogger> and then poops all over the other pyth0rns
 * apachelogger stops doing mobile shit for today as everything in you bun too is made out of pyth0rn and thus not working
<apachelogger> sheytan: not gonna happen
<sheytan> why? :(
<apachelogger> sheytan: hurts user experience
<Quintasan> sheytan: logic, he will code it within few hours
 * maco gives apachelogger cookies with sugary sprinkles on top
<apachelogger> that should be done while installation
<apachelogger> not between installation and first use
<sheytan> apachelogger this sure can be there
<sheytan> no matter for me
<sheytan> matter is that installer will allow this
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the you bun too installer did this (at leasf ro a while)
<apachelogger> with windows settings at least
<apachelogger> so it is absolutely possible
<sheytan> imagine you can transfer all KDE settings (desktop, apps) to your new installation. How easier it would be for us
<apachelogger> roman just needs to implement it ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Ain't the installer Python magic as well?
<apachelogger> which is why I am not going to touch it
<apachelogger> even the upgrade thing refuses to do anything
<Quintasan> I always though Python stuff is apachelogger's area of expertise
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the launchpad login experience
<apachelogger> awesome
<Quintasan>  [trollface]
<apachelogger> it is like awesome
<apachelogger> or like awesome
<Quintasan> OHSHI- KDEBINDINGS ARE BUILDING
<apachelogger> sheytan: shtylman@gmail.com drop him na email since he is not arround it seems
<apachelogger> sheytan: why does it make things easier for us btw?
<Quintasan> OH MY GOD IT WORKS
<Quintasan> yofel: HERP DERP UPLOADING
<yofel> XD
<sheytan> apachelogger if you have to configure your desktop and apps, with lots of changes like me, then it saves me 4 days of that game :)
<apachelogger> do you get new machines that often? ^^
 * apachelogger notes that some time back someone worked on transiting KDE configs with a tool, never got stable AFAIK
<sheytan> no, but if you do, you save time :)
<apachelogger> not an untrivial thing
<apachelogger> should be discussed at UDS if we want to have that
<sheytan> yeah, Ivan C. what working on something like this
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/12/21/muon-suite-1-1-beta-2/ <- localization for MSC should work in this release
 * JontheEchidna goes off to play video games
<shadeslayer> ScottK: only if Nightrose can get me one .... i dont have a N900 :PO
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Didn't you just buy a shiny new phone?  Why was it not something useful?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i got a HTC Desure
<shadeslayer> *Desire
<shadeslayer> i will be working on getting plasma mobile on  it tho :>
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i can install Chroots on my desire ... current instructions are for karmic tho
<shadeslayer> so ... will be working on that in another 2-3 days
<ScottK> Sigh.  When did we pick that for a Natty target?
 * ScottK will remind shadeslayer that at UDS we said we wanted N900.
<maco> i keep reading "desire" as the female name "desiree"
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nice ... now there is a project called kwelcomewidget which can possible use that :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: N900 is old hardware .. i needed something fresh and snappy
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger himself says plasma-mobile crappy 
<shadeslayer> +is
<apachelogger> no
 * maco thinks we have different ideas of "old" for phones
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it shouldnt be difficult ... ill show you wait
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Which is why you should work on it.  It's not a finished thing.
<apachelogger> I say that libplasma is inefficient
<apachelogger> which is totally fixable
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  What are you coming back from the conf.kde.in with then?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well ... ill be QA'ing Project Neon heavily there :?
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> and possibly minions
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apachelogger so if you read this http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-oneandroid/
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you see asac blogged on this topic?
<shadeslayer> i think we can switch lxde with ..... plasma-mobile :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: that is a different post iirc
<ScottK> shadeslayer: #lubuntu is another channel.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, if you're going to do it, I'd follow his instructions.
<shadeslayer> err.. no ... im saying he blogged about something else
<shadeslayer> cant remember what tho
<shadeslayer> possibly adb and ubuntu foo
<shadeslayer> ScottK: would you like me to preview something at conf.kde.in?
<shadeslayer> apart from plasma-mobile and Neon
<shadeslayer> im doing a QGraphicsWebView session as well possibly
 * ScottK supposes with that incredibly huge laptop to lug around and the weakness of youth today you'll be too tired for much else.
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apparently we can haz linaro gcc for android ... thats what his blog is about
<shadeslayer> which means
<shadeslayer> i can haz linaro stack running on my phone
<shadeslayer> nice
<shadeslayer> i shall poke him asking if plasma mobile can be run
<droidslayer> ScottK: BTW what would it be to get plasma mobile to work on just device....  instead it would have been better if we could get it running on a range of devices... 
<droidslayer> *what fun would it be 
<ScottK> droidslayer: Sure.  Walk before you run however.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Look at /sdb on the .110 machine.
<ScottK> Still needs configuring.
<droidslayer> ScottK: yeah.. for eg need to slim down the ROM size
<droidslayer_> I think ill buy a arduino... this week
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-04
<ScottK> $ sudo df -h /dev/sdb1
<ScottK> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ScottK> /dev/sdb1             917G  200M  871G   1% /var/cache
<ScottK> apachelogger_: ^^^ I think that will be enough.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: If you'd move over the pbuildering magics that'd be nice.
<apachelogger_> ok
<ScottK> Since quanta is apparently dead, what do I use instead?
<apachelogger_> I thought milian worked on quanta, or maybe I am being confused
<ScottK> He's done some.
<ScottK> The commits are mostly like "oops, made it build again"
<ScottK> It appears substantially unported though.
<ScottK> There's a big UNPORTED directory that looks scarily large.
<apachelogger> ScottK: one shall use kate then
<ScottK> Actually the KDE 3 version of Quanta doesn't totally suck.
<vorian> 2/
<ScottK> 3/
<maco> ScottK: "oops, made it build again"? haha i would call that more "yay" than "oops"
<Daskreech> 4/
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i havent published anything yet, and i still have 24 views :P
<shadeslayer> wait no
<shadeslayer> 24 views *today*
<shadeslayer> 37 views in total ^_^
<ScottK> maco: The oops part was it'd gotten broken due to being out of sync again.  I probably lacked a comma.
<milian> apachelogger: ScottK: both of you have a point, on one hand I did work on quanta otoh I don't have much time for that right now
<milian> and it's still far from being finished
<ScottK> milian: I don't do a lot of web site work and so I'm coming back to it after an absence and it seems to me that Quanta (the KDE3 one) is still pretty hard to beat.  I hope you find the time.  My comments certainly aren't meant as criticism.  We've all got stuff we want to get to and can't.
<milian> no no, I didn#t take it as criticism
<milian> I find it very sad myself that I don't find any time for it
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> milian: you should get a minion :)
<apachelogger> milian: btw, do any of the projects you work on use likeback?
<milian> apachelogger: what is likeback (no they don't)
<milian> and I actually do have some mionions
<milian> I spent considerable time incorporating patches by other contributors
<apachelogger> well, then you need an apprentice for that ^^
<apachelogger> one must always seek to have enough minions so that one can chase after fun things to do
<apachelogger> milian: likeback is the feedback thingy in amarok and kmess and akunambol
<milian> why should I use it?
<milian> we have bugs.kde.org, mailing lists and our channel
<milian> and we get lots of feedback that way
<apachelogger> which I recently turned into a library, and since the api interfaces of likeback are less than library friendly and less than scalable I was wondering if you knew any api consumers from whom I could get feedback ^^
<apachelogger> milian: it is inside the application
<apachelogger> allowing for instant like or dislike expression
<milian> I dislike the idea to implement that :)
<milian> as I said, we get lots of feedback
 * apachelogger is not on a promo tour though as he finds the system rather silly implemeneted
<milian> I don#t want to get even more random "this sucks" "this rocks" messages
<milian> bug reports and wishrequests is all I need
<apachelogger> milian: but is it what the user needs ;)
<apachelogger> considering the bad UX every bug tracking system out there provides
<milian> then improve that rather than introduce yet another place to dump data
<milian> really, devs come first :P
<apachelogger> milian: it is not meant to dump data
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not as a BTS anyway
<milian> bko neither and it's used for that
<milian> even irc is used for bugreports (by some, and of course they get ignored)
<milian> don't tell me this system is not abused for that
<apachelogger> because there is the concept of reporting an issue and there is the concept of not liking something and with FLOSS we tend to mix those two
<apachelogger> which in turn leads to frustated people on both ends because the systems we use are only equipped for one of those things
<milian> I disagree
<apachelogger> of course one must also consider that drawing a line between a wish that actually qualifies as issue and those wishes that are really just wishes is difficult
<milian> if something is an issue then it's something not liked
<milian> and vice versa
<apachelogger> and the fact that multiple wishes make an issue does not help either ^^
<apachelogger> milian: vice versa that does not work
<apachelogger> a user can dislike the fact that, well, hm, kde apps have window buttons on the right
<apachelogger> that could be an issue for KDE but it is not
<apachelogger> from an ubuntu POV it is an issue
<apachelogger> there is a large difference in the clearity of issueness if one may call it that way
<ScottK> Now you've gone and scare him off.
<ScottK> scare/scared
<milian> apachelogger: then he should report it to ubuntu not to me
<apachelogger> milian: well yes, just saying that something that is out of your scope and/or interest can be a showstopper in a different context
<rgreening> kmail is unbelievably slow with IMAP now. Akonadi == teh suk for my Kmail/IMAPzorz
<rgreening> marking mail read sits in wait spin for ever
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> only for the first week or so
<rgreening> ?
<apachelogger> then it will have synced everything and happyly work ^^
<rgreening> Been like that since before xmas
<apachelogger> then your setup is the broken
<rgreening> in fact mid dec.
<rgreening> hmm.. I staRTED FROM A CLEAN ACCOUNT DIR.
<rgreening> sry about caps
<rgreening> misstyped
<rgreening> :)
<al> oh, only one week of unusable mail
<al> gee, that's fine then
<rgreening> so, if starting from a clean dir, causes a broken setup, its our fault and not specific to my setup
<rgreening> my mail finally got marked read.
<rgreening> gee...
 * rgreening thinks I'll have to start using gmail directly
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> anyone else using gmail/imap under the new KDE? 
<apachelogger> yes
<rgreening> just curious on setup/experiences...
<apachelogger> works perfectly
<rgreening> and how many folders and emails do you have?
<rgreening> I have probably 10K messages and about 20 folders.
<rgreening> maybe its a folder/collection/message# issue with akonadi
<apachelogger> let me count
<apachelogger> 39 folders
<apachelogger> no clue about amount of mails, but gmail says there are 1.5 gib of them
<rgreening> I have emails dating back to Gmails launch plus imports from my hotmail, so I have a lot of mail. Maybe its related
<apachelogger> maybe ur intarwebs is just slow?
<freeflying> Riddell: is it a bug that settings under /etc/X11Xsession.d/ can't be used in natty?
<apachelogger> akonadi is sort of designed for having all sorts of shit lying around
<rgreening> Nope. I have a 100Mbps connection to the backbone (I run the local ISP)
<rgreening> so, BW should not be any issue
<rgreening> and we are talking txt
<rgreening> txt xfers and basic IMAP msging is minimal traffic... 
<rgreening> at least for the basic comms
<rgreening> and this all worked 10000% better prior to the akonadi/IMAP introduction.
<ScottK> And considering Kmail and IMAP always kind of sucked, that's saying something.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> happy new yr ScottK :)
<ScottK> Happy New Year rgreening.
<rgreening> I got me a kindle 3G for xmas. kikass
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> free 3G and web browsing on it lol.. though browsing is experimental, and not the best, at least its free.
<shadeslayer> rbelem: yayy http://code.google.com/p/android-cruft/wiki/LucidWithAndroid
<shadeslayer> so i just need to install kubuntu mobile on it and im set
<highvoltage> on the Kubuntu Website it says "Debian, supply most of our packages". That should be "supplies", shouldn't it?
<highvoltage> </nitpick>
<ScottK> ~ninjas | KDE SC 4.5.5 tarballs need packaging.
<ScottK> OK.  That wasn't very dramatic.
<ScottK> !ninjas | KDE SC 4.5.5 tarballs need packaging.
<ubottu> KDE SC 4.5.5 tarballs need packaging.: Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
<apachelogger> no time ubottu
<txwikinger> hi ScottK! Happy New Year
 * ScottK thinks rgreening should jump in and blow the dust off his packaging skilz.
<ScottK> Happy New Year txwikinger.
 * ScottK won't be able to look at it until tomorrow at the earliest.
<shadeslayer> i can look at them on 6th after coming back from my exam
<shadeslayer> cya .. battery finished
<mfraz74> just did an upgrade to kde 4.6 and now k3b can't see any optical devices on my computer
<ScottK> IIRC k3b needs to use solid/udisks instead of hal.
<mfraz74> k3b - make sure hal daemon is running, it is used by k3b for finding devices
<apachelogger> might use backend dependent solid functions
<apachelogger> apparently phonon's deivce list magic did that
<mfraz74> ScottK: how do i change it?
<ScottK> mfraz74: Not sure.  Someone needs to look into it, but I'm ENOTIME today.
<ScottK> Maybe afiestas knows.
<mfraz74> looks like i can't do anything with the drive, I just put a DVD in and nothing happens
<afiestas> mfraz74: should be fixed for rc2
<mfraz74> filed bug 697304 anyway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 697304 in Kubuntu PPA "DVD drive is not dectect by anything other than KInfoCenter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697304
<mfraz74> btw, how do i stop device notifier from finding my twonky servers?
<Riddell> Quintasan_: pong
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah. I should. Been a rough few months for me at the office. We'll see how the new year fares. hopefully I'll have a little more time/motivation. Been low on those of late. 
<vorian> ScottK: I can work on them tonight
<Riddell> valorie: work on which?
<CIA-39> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110104184655-c34d9f0wfcl5xzt1 * (debian/changelog debian/control src/DebugFinder.cpp) * Use "pretty" includes for QApt: - Bump minimum QApt version to the first version these were present
<CIA-39> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110104185851-iexuy2hyisnn6u0c * debian/changelog Set to unreleased
<CIA-39> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110104190420-9832dcfgsbvg1jip * (debian/changelog src/DebugInstaller.cpp) * Make the strings for error dialogs consistent * Make string consistently past-tense for error messages.
<CIA-39> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110104192016-12lpnp00jiq2w0os * src/DebugInstaller.cpp Compile fix
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211739 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Don't bother naming the temporary variable here. It doesn't hurt readability and is a tiny bit faster
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is your proposal for conf.kde.in about fluffy?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> omg
<Riddell> ooh, Nightrose is coming to conf.kde.in?
<apachelogger> also I did not yet hear back regarding fosdem
<Nightrose> Riddell: trying
<Nightrose> apachelogger: neither
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I should poke him about fosdem
<Nightrose> Riddell: are you going?
<Riddell> Nightrose: yep, pretty sure I will
<Nightrose> \o/
<Riddell> I've always fancied going to India
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I should talk to claudia
<Nightrose> same here
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211740 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (package.cpp package.h) Add a QString overload for Package::controlField(), and also give both apidox
<Nightrose> Riddell: do you know who else is on the list yet?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how to best contact claudia?
<Riddell> Nightrose: there's a list?
<Nightrose> email
 * apachelogger throws stones at amarok
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thx
<Riddell> I know seaLne has been asked
<Nightrose> Riddell: well no - just who's going :D
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> and shadeslayer will probably go
<Nightrose> i heard frank wants to come too but not sure
<yofel> rc2 tars are out \o/
<Quintasan|Droid> Sput: any chances for quassel client for android? :3
<Sput> well. someone tells me that the Qt port to android is making progress
<Sput> at the same time, we seem to have gotten a contributor who wants to write a mobile-capable UI
<Sput> so we'll see...
<Quintasan|Droid> Sput: that would be awesome,  I think you could get at least 2 beers at UDS :P
<Sput> we'll see how it goes :)
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1211761 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (7 files in 3 dirs) Update my copyright dates on files I have touched since new years in a vain attempt to get myself to stop writing 2010 on everything
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211762 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp package.cpp package.h) SVN_SILENT: Update my copyright dates for files I have touched this year
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211784 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp SVN_SILENT: Stylistic changes
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-05
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1211798 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Use const references
<ScottK> Sigh.  No vorian.
<stalcup> anything really
<stalcup> no on 5.5.5
<stalcup> ?
<ScottK> stalcup: Ah.  There you are.
<stalcup> yes
<ScottK> stalcup: Are you going to be able to work on 4.5.5 tonight?
<ScottK> stalcup: Is your ssh key on ktown?
<stalcup> I should be able to
<stalcup> not right now
<ScottK> I think I can put it there.  What key should I use?
<ScottK> We just pull tarballs from there now.
<stalcup> hold uno momento
<ScottK> stalcup: Also what email address is best for you now?  PM is fine if you prefer.
<stalcup> vorian@ubuntu.com
<ScottK> OK.
<stalcup> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550460/
<stalcup> i have to run for an hour
<stalcup> but then i'll have all night
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> stalcup: You should have access now.  Add:
<ScottK> Host ktown.kde.org
<ScottK>   User ftpubuntu
<ScottK> to .ssh/config and ssh in to get tarballs.
<apachelogger> my dear friends
<apachelogger> phonon-gst from git master now has kickass support for codec installation on the fly
<apachelogger> anyone still alive in the lands of qoubuntoo?
<freeflying> apachelogger: what
<apachelogger> I have a video in a bit
 * apachelogger needs appreciation
 * freeflying appreciate apachelogger's job :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is the pbuilder magic recreated on .110?
<apachelogger> no
 * ScottK will claim alive status for the moment...
<apachelogger> I spent all day doing phonon stuff
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> oh, vlc conversion ate the version no
<apachelogger> silly thing
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/phonon-gst-codec-install-awesomeness.mp4
<apachelogger> it is the magic right there
<apachelogger> anyone claiming alive status right now?
<Daskreech> ping anyone
<apachelogger> Daskreech: congrats, you have just won the opprtunity to promote phonon :P
<apachelogger> Daskreech: http://identi.ca/notice/61557018
<apachelogger> there you go
<apachelogger> rock it!
<Daskreech> ha I just read this
 * apachelogger is all sorts of tired and has a date with his bed
<apachelogger> o/
<Daskreech> Night
<Daskreech> ♻ed
<stalcup> i'm alive
<Daskreech> So is Johnny 5
<ScottK> stalcup: Did you get access to the tarballs OK?
<stalcup> working on it now
<ScottK> OK.  Let me know if there's a problem.
<ScottK> !Ninjas | KDE 4.5.95 (AKA 4.6 RC2) is needing packaging!
<ubottu> KDE 4.5.95 (AKA 4.6 RC2) is needing packaging!: Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.5 and 4.6 RC2 need packaging
 * ScottK is taking a look at kdelibs for 4.5.95
<stalcup> i just have a few more configs to make
<Daskreech> damn you ScottK
<stalcup> i'll stay up all night if needed
<ScottK> stalcup: Excellent.  Our first recent post-release update (4.4.5 for Lucid) got copied to -updates today, so if we can get 4.5.5 tested, we can do the same with it.
<stalcup> ScottK: excellent
<stalcup> then I can work on .95
<stalcup> prolly tomorrow
<ScottK> Riddell and others should be around to work on 4.5.95 tomorrow too.
<stalcup> that's really goood news
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.5 and 4.6 RC2 need packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ScottK> apachelogger or Riddell: debian/patches/security_01_CVE-2009-2702.diff in kdelibs is still not applied upstream.  Would one of you consider just committing it so KDE doesn't release with an avoidable open CVE.
<ubottu> KDE KSSL in kdelibs 3.5.4, 4.2.4, and 4.3 does not properly handle a '\0' character in a domain name in the Subject Alternative Name field of an X.509 certificate, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to spoof arbitrary SSL servers via a crafted certificate issued by a legitimate Certification Authority, a related issue to CVE-2009-2408. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-2702)
<stalcup> Is there a wiki page for the 4.5.5 packages? ( or any of the 4.*)
<ScottK> stalcup: No.  AFAIK this is the first time in a long time we've had two hit at the same time.
<stalcup> ok, no problemo
<stalcup> ScottK: can I give you a different key - this one is acting weird
<ScottK> stalcup: Sure
<stalcup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550507/
<stalcup> thanks
<stalcup> being a 5.5 release, should be pretty straight forward
<ScottK> stalcup: Done.
<ScottK> Yep.
<stalcup> thanks
<kubotu> no thanks itd take me a week
<stalcup> I keep getting denied ScottK 
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> stalcup: Are you using the username I said before?
<stalcup> ftpubuntu?
<ScottK> Yes.
<stalcup> grrr
<ScottK> stalcup: Try it again.
<stalcup> nope
<stalcup> steve@liger:~$ ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<stalcup> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<stalcup> Permission denied (publickey).
<stalcup> maybe it takes time
<stalcup> let me drop by kde-devel
<ScottK> stalcup: #kdesysadmin more likely I suspect.
<stalcup> ah, groovie
<stalcup> ScottK: have a nother name perhaps?  that channel does not exist
<ScottK> stalcup: Sorry.  #kde-sysadmin
<stalcup> ah
<stalcup> ok, time to wait and see
<stalcup> I cant believe you are still up ScottK 
<ScottK> Me neither.
<stalcup> ha
<ScottK> stalcup: You have another key in authorized_keys steve@macbookpro-f81edfeef4b8.local
<ScottK> Still got that one?
<stalcup> no, I linuxized my macbook
<stalcup> maybe you could replace it?
<ScottK> I can remove that one.
<ScottK> stalcup: Done
 * stalcup tries
<stalcup> hrm
<stalcup> let me try one other thing
<stalcup> ok, another key
<stalcup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550508/
<ScottK> stalcup: Added that one.
<kubotu> instead of a window manager issue that was what I can remove that one.
<ScottK> stalcup: I think I've had enough fun for one night.  I'm going to bed.  If kubotu is who I think it is, he could fix it too if you need more help.
<stalcup> nini
<stalcup> common kubotu, help a brother out with some proposed updates
<stalcup> I really don't know what else to do
 * stalcup hopes is public
<stalcup> what's the public fileserver?
<Riddell> ScottK: when I asked jefferai about debian/patches/security_01_CVE-2009-2702.diff he's said that kde-security (of which he's the only active member) are in discussions with fedora about a few security patches and that was probably one of them
<ubottu> KDE KSSL in kdelibs 3.5.4, 4.2.4, and 4.3 does not properly handle a '\0' character in a domain name in the Subject Alternative Name field of an X.509 certificate, which allows man-in-the-middle attackers to spoof arbitrary SSL servers via a crafted certificate issued by a legitimate Certification Authority, a related issue to CVE-2009-2408. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-2702)
<kubotu> there are some issues, but basic power and disk management stuff seems to ~work, so i spent a few more tomorrow
<jefferai> Riddell: that's not really what I said, but close enough for most purposes
<Riddell> mm hmm?
<jefferai> Riddell: ping me again later if you like, need to head to bed
<valorie> ok, installed 4.6
<valorie> let's see if this lappy will reboot
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> added my upgrade success to the wiki
<jussi> agateau: you rock my world!!!
<jussi> "I originally planned to fix the blurriness of the piechart progress indicator in the network-management Plasma applet but did not succeed. I worked around the bug by turning it into a Plasma-themed mini progress bar, which Sebas approved:"
<jussi> I hated that pie chart thing
<Riddell> he's good like that is agateau 
<Riddell> maybe january will be another month where his blog posts are the only ones I deem worthy of flattring
<agateau> Riddell: hehe :)
<agateau> jussi: great to here you like it!
<Nightrose> Riddell: *sob*
<Nightrose> so mine aren't worth flattering? ;-)
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, either I've not come across any blog posts of yours recently or haven't noticed them being flattrable
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> i just have one button in teh sidebar of my blog
<kubotu> just have an answer about that one.
<Nightrose> maybe i should change that
<Nightrose> kubotu: yes? ;-)
<Riddell> oh no, kubotu is back on random comments mode
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't you stop that?
<Riddell> Nightrose: needs to be on planet for me to see it generally
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you did not kick him all the time...
<Riddell> apachelogger: how does that affect it?
<apachelogger> I cannot shout at it
<apachelogger> and quassel has inobvious ways of opening a query
<apachelogger> consequently I have no idea how to query kubotu
<apachelogger> lets change to konversation....
<Nightrose> apachelogger: /query kubotu foo
<Riddell>  /query ?
<apachelogger> how is a user supposed to know that :P
<Riddell> how long have you been using irc and you don't know it uses /query ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do know, I was making a point about quassel
<Nightrose> it's not any easier on konversation if the user sin't in the channel no?
<Riddell> irc just isn't very user friendly in general
<apachelogger> ack
<apachelogger> stupid old protocols
<apachelogger> Nightrose: didnt it have a dedicated button
<apachelogger> "annoy someone in private"
<Nightrose> hmm possibly - don't remember one
<konvilogger> it does not have one either
 * konvilogger waves fist at user friendlyness of IRC clients
<konvilogger> nothing in sight, but I can change irc colors ^^
<konvilogger> hello
<konvilogger> that is not as nice as in quassel ... in konvi a dialog pops up making you select a color, so if you want to use multiple colors in one message you get a quite interrupted work flow
<Riddell> irc clients not making it obvious how to use colours is no bad thing
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: annma on #kde-devel is phonon question (just incase you are in a mood to help)
<jussi> Quassel colours are really easy... :) 
<Riddell> Client.InstanceLimitExceeded: 20 instance(s) are already running.
<Riddell> hmm, ec2 not quite understanding its own purpose in life?
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I got some symbol differences in kde4libs 4.5.95.  Could you investigate? http://pastebin.com/yw84BitX
<trichard_> why is kopete still on 4.5.85a?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: pimlibs too http://pastebin.com/kHymkCpi
<ScottK> trichard_: Because we never got kdenetwork 4.5.90 to build.
<ScottK> Sigh. "With 2.x, digiKam include now all shared libraries maintained by digiKam team plus kipi-plugins source code, as a software collection. The goal is to simplify packaging to reduce external dependencies."
<stalcup> grrr
<stalcup> still cant access ktown
<stalcup> Riddell: can you help a brother out (with ktown access)?
<Riddell> stalcup: yo, let me look
<stalcup> thanks
<stalcup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550508/
<Riddell> stalcup: that's in the authorized_keys
<Riddell> pastebin   ssh -v ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<stalcup> ssh -v ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<stalcup> grrr
<stalcup> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550648/
<Riddell> well it's not liking your key for some reason
<Riddell> is /home/steve/.ssh/id_rsa.pub really "...l3CDa4tiNOAv steve@liger" ?
<stalcup> yes
<stalcup> here's a dsa key
<stalcup> actually, hold on two shakes
<stalcup> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550650/
<stalcup> Riddell: maybe that will help
<Riddell> stalcup: added, but shouldn't it have a comment field at the end?
<stalcup> that's what I was thinking :/
<Riddell> can you log in now?
<stalcup> Riddell: yep
<stalcup> now to get to work on 4.5.5
<stalcup> thanks a million!
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> stalcup: start by making a wiki page by copying and adapting https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Riddell> call it https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.5.5 or something
<stalcup> Okay
<yofel_> Riddell:  https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/oxygen-icons/4.5.95/+merge/45238
<Riddell> yofel: awesome thanks
<Riddell> I'm packaging some 4.5.95 bits, I need to update the wiki page
<Riddell> playing around with scriping ec2 so it's all a bit messy currently
<yofel> ah, doing bindings?
<Riddell> yofel: no
<Riddell> yo go ahead
<Riddell> you go ahead
<Riddell> wiki updated
<yofel> will do
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, sip upgrade needed?
* stalcup changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.5 and 4.6 RC2 need packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.5.5#preview
* stalcup changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE 4.5.5 and 4.6 RC2 need packaging https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging || https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.5.5
<stalcup> silly wiki
<Riddell> stalcup: do you have a plan?
<Riddell> i.e. where will the packages go, what versions of ubuntu are they being made for, what version number being used?
<stalcup> i actually don't have a plan
<stalcup> not that I'm lazy, I was just trying to get access for the past few hours
<stalcup> i think these are -proposed, iirc
<stalcup> what ppa would be best?
<Riddell> yeah, frustrating when something like ssh keys being faffy blocks everything
<stalcup> hehe
<Riddell> it wants to go into https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa once ready
<stalcup> okay
<Riddell> normally it would go into kubuntu-ninjas ppa to prepare it
<Riddell> but that's being used for 4.6 RC 2
<Riddell> so need to use kubuntu-ppa/staging I guess
<stalcup> I'm not sure i'm on that team
<Riddell> ~vorian is an administrator of kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> which gives you access to kubuntu-ppa too
<Riddell> so I think plan is
<stalcup> ah, silly me
<Riddell> delete the packages in staging
<stalcup> okay
<Riddell> build locally with 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1  version number using packaging from kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Riddell> upload to staging
<Riddell> test
<Riddell> copy to kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<stalcup> good plan
<Riddell> groovy, can you put it on that wiki page before we forget?
<stalcup> done
<stalcup> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/4.5.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: piiiiing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ring
 * apachelogger gets the impression that shadeslayer is not around
<yofel> Riddell: had something urgent to take care of, yes, sip upgrade needed :S
<apachelogger> there appears to be a packaging bug in 4.6 as I get a mobilefiber background in the plasma selection thingy?
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's one of them?
<apachelogger> Riddell: pardon?
<Riddell> what's a mobilefiber background in the plasma selection thingy?
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot133.png
<apachelogger> first one
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe I have plasma-mobile installed
<yofel> probably, I don't have that here
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> nvm me I am being silly :)
<Quintasan> RC 2 I hear?
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<yofel> Riddell: where on the wiki page should I put that I'm working on sip? sip4-qt3 ? (why qt3?)
<Riddell> yes, sip4-qt3
<Riddell> that's the source package name used by debian (and thus us)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Was next UDS place decided yet? I can't remember anything about this >_<
<Quintasan> yofel: What are you working on within it?
<yofel> Quintasan: new release
<Quintasan> I'm not sure anything was done about my changes in Debian :/
<Riddell> once upon a time there were variants of sip for other libraries but they've since died and now the name is inaccurate, there was a bug about this in debian
<yofel> ah, k
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<Riddell> Quintasan: you have to read twitter to learn about such things I think http://twitter.com/jasoncwarner/status/29114149703
<Riddell> 9-13th May says maco 
<Quintasan> Riddell: I deleted my Twitter account due to my time disappering somewhere ;)
<Quintasan> As well as Facebook
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes RC 2 is needing packaged
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging and join in the fun
<Quintasan> Great, now I wonder about the SIP magic
<Riddell> Quintasan: what sip magic?
<Quintasan> I've tried to update the sip in debian (adding Python 3.0 stuff) but I'm not sure if the changes were accepted or not.
<Riddell> Quintasan: where did you send them?
<Quintasan> To the mentors.debian.net
<Riddell> did you ping anyone likely to mentor it?
<Quintasan> And then asked around in #debian-python ( or what was it again?)
<Riddell> I think #debian-qt-kde would be a better place to ping
<Riddell> or e-mail their list
<Riddell> or whoever last uploaded it for debian
<Quintasan> then I got a mail from a developer from Poland who is taking care of python stuff in debian asking me to do some changes, I did them, uploaded and pinged a few times
<stalcup> what's the command to decrypt a gpg message?
<stalcup> nm
<Riddell> gpg :)
<stalcup> ok, yes, what is the command :/
<stalcup> gpg --decrypt?
<stalcup> #gpg
<Riddell>  -d, --decrypt                 decrypt data (default)
<stalcup> meh
<yofel> meh, I'll do sip after dinner, configure.py fails when run outside the source root :(  (doesn't create a folder it needs)
<Quintasan> Riddell: is there anywhere I can read up on Standards Version? I dunno what it actually does and why debian won't bump it for example?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Standards-Version is the version of the Debian Policy Manual that the package is fully compliant with http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<Quintasan> So that's why our kde packaging is "stuck" with the old version?
<Quintasan> Is there any reason in particular why it isn't getting updated?
<Riddell> debian packagers should update it each time a new Debian Policy Manual comes out
<Riddell> but often they forget or maybe they haven't read the Debian Policy Manual and want to read it before changing the version to be sure
<Riddell> it's not very important in practice
<Quintasan> As I though, if it was then someone would already do the bump
<JontheEchidna> a more recent example is the change of practice for moving files between packages. Whereas before now you would have the file's new package declare a conflicts/replaces on the old package, now you would do a breaks/replaces
<JontheEchidna> So technically before you could bump to 3.9.0 or greater you would have to ensure that any of your binary packages follow that
<JontheEchidna> but as Riddell said, not too terribly important
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, Riddell: about the lib names, IIRC the name gets buped from libfoo0 to libfoo1 when the new release if BIC, right? Can there be any other reasons?
<Quintasan> bumped*
<JontheEchidna> in theory. Hopefully upstream also changes the .so version of their libraries from 0 to 1 as well
<JontheEchidna> (sometimes bad upstreams don't)
<Quintasan> And when bad upsteam doesn't do so, do we somehow change it manually or pester them to do this?
<Riddell> we can still change our package names
<JontheEchidna> What we've done with libs from kdebase-workspace is go from 4 to 4a
<Riddell> the library file will be the same and it'll need to conflict
<JontheEchidna> ...and then from 4a to 4b in KDE 4.5
<Quintasan> Oh, I see. I hope KDE 5 will have been released by the time we reach 4z :P
<JontheEchidna> 4za
<JontheEchidna> 4zb
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> Oh god.
<Quintasan> 4zzzzzzzzz
<Riddell> before you know it you'll be at  kdelibs4c2a
<Riddell> oh, we already had that one
<Quintasan> >10 years later
<Quintasan> >4zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzza
<JontheEchidna> I thought 4c2a meant something
<Quintasan> Some maintainers will rage at the z's
<JontheEchidna> since I've seen other unrelated libraries with that
<Riddell> it ment gcc changed c++ binary compatibility, then did it again
<Quintasan> 4c means BIC from KDE and 2a is for gcc stuff?
<JontheEchidna> oh, c == gcc-induced change
<JontheEchidna> 2 was the first change
<JontheEchidna> a was the second change
<Quintasan> Magic.
<Quintasan> Normal people would see this as "lolwut what a strange version"
<JontheEchidna> before we split out kdelibs, people went lolwut at kdelibs4 being kde3 and kdelibs5 being kde4
<Quintasan> That didn't contain any logic at all
<Quintasan> The split was actually good :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, now gnomies wanting a single kde app have less to download
<Quintasan> I deem people using GNOME asking for my righteous Fork of Eyestabbing
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550691
<JontheEchidna> It'd be neat to do a comparison for sudo apt-get install $kapp on lucid, and then again in maverick
<Quintasan> Why do I get the idea that this *.so files are installed even without looking at the install files?
<JontheEchidna> protip: they are :P
<Quintasan> cdbs magic
<Quintasan> why the hell they are getting reported as not installed?
<JontheEchidna> dunno. the manpages get compressed specially by debhelper magics and then get installed, so at least they have an excuse
<Quintasan> Can't we some how exclude them from the scan?
<apachelogger> markey: I cannot observe much faster startup with amarok git master
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: the system language is set to Hungarian, latest language pack updates are installed, but Muon Software Center still doesn't use the translations, in the Help -> Switch Application Language dialog there is only American English to choose
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: apt-cache policy muon please
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Muon isn't installed, only the muon-installer
<JontheEchidna> oh, then apt-cache policy muon-installer
<Quintasan> uploading kdebase
<Quintasan> dir
<Quintasan> oops
<ulysses> 1.0.90-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: that's still last release which didn't contain them
<JontheEchidna> 1.0.95 is the one that fixes the "no-l10n" problem
<ulysses> that isn't in natty yet
<JontheEchidna> it's stuck in new queue
<JontheEchidna> since there's a new binary package
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I assume you don't have Polish translation?
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/muon.mo
<ulysses> http://l10n.kde.org/stats/gui/trunk-kde4/team/pl/extragear-sysadmin/
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> Our team sure is good at this.
<ui> blah
<ui> meant to highlight Quintasan and tabbed into the nick changer trying to press Q
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: 73% done
<Riddell> uic JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: The Kubuntu Magical Codec installer still tries to install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll which is not there in natty, at least on amd64
<JontheEchidna> bug 696184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696184 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "Tries to install Win32 GStreamer plugins on 64-bit system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696184
<Riddell> to be fair on JontheEchidna, that's not a bug he had anything to do with :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> afk for a bit, the dog needs walked
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I found the line however I'm not sure how to deal with it, the package is available on i386 but not on amd64
<Quintasan> Riddell: kdebase in PPA and in bzr in a second
<Quintasan> kdebinding will most likley build since I got kdebindings from SVN to build yesterday
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: there's a patch in the bug report
<Riddell> Quintasan: there's a patch on that bug
<JontheEchidna> afk for reals
<Quintasan> Riddell: And what stopped anyone from adding it? :D
<Riddell> Quintasan: christmas and new year holidays I expect
<Riddell> kdebindings definately says it needs new sip
<Riddell> which yofel has bravely volunteered to package
<Quintasan> yofel: I'll ask around in Debian what they did with my changes so we can avoid doing the same thing twice
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you package the new version?
<Riddell> or just make changes to the existing version we have packaged?
<Quintasan> Riddell: What is the latest version?
<Quintasan> I remember grabbing new one and adding python 3 support
<Quintasan> but they might have released a new one in the mean time
<yofel> new is 4.12
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> current in repos is 4.11.2
<yofel> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> Then I have the older one packaged
<Quintasan> yofel: can you check if it has python3 magic added to it and if it doesn't grab my changes and send it to debian?
<Quintasan> or you want me to do it?
<yofel> since you know it better it'll be best if you do it, I only got as far as patching configure.py so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/550709/ doesn't want to build without that
<Quintasan> yofel: cool, I'll try to get to this today, mind closing https://launchpad.net/bugs/696184
<Quintasan> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 696184 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "Tries to install Win32 GStreamer plugins on 64-bit system" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> Should be easy, I think it's in main so you'll need JontheEchidna powers
<yofel> Quintasan: you mean apply patch to package?
<Quintasan> yofel: Unless it was done already
<yofel> wasn't, I'll do it
<Quintasan> It's a small, yet annoying issue
<Quintasan> Well I still have homework to do, see you in an hour.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah, I just commited the patch to bzr
<yofel> JontheEchidna: the plugin patch? mind to put that on the bug? ;)
<JontheEchidna> yofel: I'll do one better and just upload the package
<yofel> :D
<JontheEchidna> (after this testbuild, ofc)
<Quintasan> Oh well, I wanted to do homework for the second time this school year
<Quintasan> And it turns out some douche borrowed my workbook and I can't complete the assignment
<Quintasan> Youngsters these days...
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> It made me sound like a old man :/
<JontheEchidna> back in my day people would use their own damn workbooks
 * JontheEchidna waves his cane
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot134.png dragon is now KDE's default music player ^^
<JontheEchidna> will it have a cage-match pay-per-view fight with JuK?
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> but it got an analyzer :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> the nice thing is that the analyzer is even running when a video is playing
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: It's cancerous
<Quintasan> and looks like crap
<apachelogger> humbuk
<apachelogger> very efficient it looks
<JontheEchidna> I... I think Chrome just got kwallet support: http://i.imgur.com/jvcNP.png
<apachelogger> it is a chrome wallet then
 * apachelogger forgot again whether the new secrets api is part of kde 4.6
<apachelogger> I remember talking to lemma though ^^
<apachelogger> and it was something semi-positive he said
 * apachelogger fix0rs the bugs
<JontheEchidna> [ubuntu/natty] kubuntu-notification-helper 11.04ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<Riddell> bug 696675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 696675 in kde-l10n-engb (Ubuntu) "kde l10n packages depend on libkdecore5 which doesn't exist" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696675
<Riddell> wibble
<yuriy_work> just upgraded karmic->lucid yesterday, went smoothly
<yuriy_work> now trying to upgrade lucid->maverick and running into all kinds of issues
<Riddell> yuriy_work: because you have an upgrade to do or testing something?
<yuriy_work> because i have an upgrade to do
<Riddell> what's the issues?
<yuriy_work> Riddell: well this is a relatively simple one: http://pastebin.com/tttBQHa6
<yuriy_work> originally it bailed because some qt packages were installed out of order or something
<yuriy_work> also getting this: http://pastebin.com/pYG9gzd2
<yofel> "No such file or directory" o.O
<Riddell> wibble
<Riddell> incidently I just discovered paste.kde.org
<yofel> Riddell: you really should pay more attention to shadeslayer ^^
<Riddell> no doubt
<yofel> yuriy_work: how did you try to upgrade? at least packagekit, ept and bluetooth on that paste need to be removed on upgrade
<yuriy_work> yofel: do-release-upgrade
<yuriy_work> also ran into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blcr/+bug/555729 (complained about blacklisted package, had to remove it before upgrading)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 555729 in blcr (Ubuntu Maverick) "package blcr-dkms does not support 2.6.33 or more recent kernels" [Undecided,In progress]
<Quintasan> yofel: Paying more attention to shadeslayer would probably result in Riddell getting an Android phone if he already doesn't have one ^_^
<yofel> ^^
<yuriy_work> yofel: that paste is from aptitude full-upgrade trying to recover
<Riddell> not until android phones start costing < 10pounds each
<yuriy_work> also complains about apt recommends gpg.  I don't think there is such a package
<yofel> it indeed does o.O
<ScottK> Riddell: Just saw the l10n bug.
<ScottK> Did you have a chance to fix it yet?
<Riddell> ScottK: no, busy with RC 2 just now
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: presumably it needs to go through -proposed anyway?
<Riddell> unless we talk nicely to pitti maybe
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeaccessibility/4.5.95/+merge/45269
<ScottK> It does need to touch proposed, but we can probably get it moved over on an accelerated basis.
<Riddell> yofel: perfect
<ScottK> Riddell: Would it make sense to work around this by having kdelibs5 provide libkdecore5?
<ScottK> Actually I don't think that'll works since provides aren't versioned.
<ScottK> Nevermind
<Riddell> ScottK: no, just remove the broken depends
<ScottK> Riddell: Right.  Looking into it.  It affects at lot of packages.
<Quintasan> yofel: Error: Unable to open "/tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/siplib/siplib.sbf"
<Quintasan> wried.
<yofel> right :/
<Riddell> ScottK: I committed the fix to branch and have the script running
<ScottK> Riddell: Cool.  Thanks.
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/1854/ <--- anyone can help me with this? debian/rules -> http://pastebin.com/bkzWNuz2
<apachelogger> Quintasan: Error: Unable to open "/tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/siplib/siplib.sbf"
<Quintasan> and it apparently gets created during the build?
<apachelogger> it should
<apachelogger> obviously it is not
<Quintasan> ir gets created
<Quintasan> look few lines above
<apachelogger> that does not mean the creation suceeded :P
<Quintasan> >Creating siplib/siplib.sbf...
<apachelogger> maybe sip is just not made for parallel build
<apachelogger> that does not mean the creation suceeded :P
<yofel> Quintasan: check *where*
<Quintasan> It failed yet it doesn't report?
<Quintasan> BEHOLD PYTHON LOGIC
<apachelogger> happens
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> hey Quintasan 
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> Quintasan: it should be in a build subfolder, which sip doesn't seem to support :S
<yofel> hey _Groo_
<_Groo_> anyone doing koffice 2.3.0 final packages? if not, im the process of building them in my machine
<_Groo_> hey yofel :)
<Quintasan> It's the rules fault probably
<Quintasan> dunno even where to start fixing it
<apachelogger> how should it be the rules fault if configure fails?
<yofel> Quintasan: it seems you have the continuation of the issue that my patch fixes..
<Quintasan> That's SIP for you, releasing something with build faliures
<yofel> it builds, if you don't try to build it out of the source folder root
<yofel> which is what the buildds do
<yofel> take plain source, mkdir build; cd build; python ../configure.py -> fail
<_Groo_> so no one doing koffice packages?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: We're busy with 4.5.5 and RC2
<Quintasan> _Groo_: if you are doing them, that's great
<_Groo_> Quintasan: k, ill help with rc2 but not now since i cant upload shit (proxy at work), but im doing koffice for personal use, so ill just do that now and leave it in queue for review
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, Riddell: I've just pushed a commit to kubuntu.natty that replaces kde-config-touchpad with kde-config-synaptiks, and gtk2-engines-qtcurve with gtk2-engines-oxygen. gtk2-engines-oxygen is in main and kde-config-synaptiks has been approved for promotion but not promoted
<_Groo_> Quintasan: so my plan is koffice now and rc2 for maverick asap
<Quintasan> Magic, JontheEchidna, pure magic
<_Groo_> Quintasan: also i have updated qtcurve theme packages that are updated to latest stable code and are eons ahead of maverick/natty packages
<Quintasan> Hope that gtk-oxygen stuff works
<JontheEchidna> !info gtk2-engines-qtcurve natty
<ubottu> gtk2-engines-qtcurve (source: gtk2-engines-qtcurve): This is a set of widget styles for Gtk2 based apps. In component main, is extra. Version 1.8.3-1 (natty), package size 133 kB, installed size 492 kB
<yofel> gtk-oxygen works great here so far
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: natty has the latest
<yofel> *oxygen-gtk
<_Groo_> Quintasan: not to montion updated (complete) bluedevil, phonon-mplayer, phonon-vlc and phonon-gstreamer packages
<JontheEchidna> and "eons" is relatively short, given the freqeuncy that QtCurve pumps out updates. ;-)
<yofel> _Groo_: you want to talk to apachelogger about phonon
<Quintasan> yofel: really? not natty package nor svn work here
<apachelogger> phonion
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: gtk2-engines-qtcurve has been working great for me too
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: oh yeah, this is new, it didnt till two weeks ago
<JontheEchidna> er
<yofel> Quintasan: if you mean gtk2-engines-oxygen that works fine here
<JontheEchidna> *oxygen
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: got a bug number?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 669558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669558 in kcm-touchpad (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] synaptiks" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669558
<JontheEchidna> Matthias has ack'd
<JontheEchidna> but synaptiks still appears to be in universe
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i would vote for qtcurve to be the default them for natty, its working very very well indeed
<_Groo_> with latest 1.8.x release
<JontheEchidna> Oxygen is working just fine and is a better visual match
<Quintasan> yofel, JontheEchidna: http://i.imgur.com/FfimU.png
<Quintasan> this is what I get with gtk2-engines-oxygen from git
<ulysses> Quintasan: same here, Firefox and OpenOffice is ugly
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> hm, I'm using minefield, maybe that makes the difference
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: dont agree, qtcurve works very well with gtk2 and qtcurve qt theme, firefox 4.x is very beautiful with it
<JontheEchidna> I'm using Firefox 4, looks fine for me: http://i.imgur.com/FKKPr.png
<_Groo_> but oxygen gtk is nice too, its almost always a matter of taste anyway
<Quintasan> and lol, I don't want to change Oxygen to some QtCurve crap
<yofel> _Groo_: indeed it has gotten better, it looked horrible with a dark theme in the past, but oxygen-gtk still fits in better with oxygen
<JontheEchidna> It's not a matter of taste, oxygen gtk is an objectively more pixel-perfect match to the Qt oxygen theme
<JontheEchidna> and hence a better visual match, my original argument
<JontheEchidna> It's fine if you think QtCurve looks better than Oxygen in general, but I don't think we're going to deviate from upstream KDE to change both the Qt theme to QtCurve as well
<Quintasan> well, both don't work here ^_^
<Quintasan> QtCurve never worked for me
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: agree, not gonna argue since both do the job :) its a matter of taste in this specific case
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ur GTK theme setup is screwed :P
<Quintasan> oxygen-qt worked for a while then stopped
<_Groo_> Quintasan: you are doing something wrong XD
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Where the hell do I rm
<Quintasan> it
<_Groo_> Quintasan: have you tried being nice to the theme?
<JontheEchidna> you might try baleeting your ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<Quintasan> and relog or just set it in systemsettings?
<JontheEchidna> then set it in systemsettings should work
<JontheEchidna> *then set it in systemsetting, and then it should work
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/bpAdu.png
<Quintasan> magic
<JontheEchidna> you aren't doing anything crazy like running FF with sudo are you?
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> Are you taking me for drunk apachelogger?
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> yes
<maco> JontheEchidna: have you been hanging out with nixternal
<apachelogger> lol
 * _Groo_ thinks drunk apachelogger is a pleonasm, apachelogger is always drunk by definition :D
<maco> er
<maco> Quintasan: meant that for you
<apachelogger> that is a serious sicklyness
<Quintasan> maco: not really
<Quintasan> :P
<_Groo_> everytime i log apachelogger is either :a) in the process of being drunk , b)drunk as a monkey (ive seen my share of drunk monkeys) or c) so drunk he doesnt even know hes drunk anymore XD
<JontheEchidna> gtk2-engines-oxygen even makes synaptic look not so horrible: http://i.imgur.com/isE3p.png
<apachelogger> that reminds me that I wanted to buy booze at the gas station
<Quintasan> well, let me remove the svn stuff
 * _Groo_ is very jealous of apachelogger and is work enviroment...
 * _Groo_ employers dont allow groo to be drunk :P 
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: gtk makes your app look horrible though
<JontheEchidna> I lol'd at this though: http://i.imgur.com/piKHx.png
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot135.png
<apachelogger> look at the filt0rs
<apachelogger> most ugly tab thing
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdegames/4.5.95/+merge/45271
<JontheEchidna> eww
<apachelogger> makes me wanna emit vomit();
<JontheEchidna> That GTK icon thing also doesn't really have a good application-x-deb mimetype icon for the packages
<JontheEchidna> s/thing/theme
<apachelogger> maybe another name
<_Groo_> package gurus how do i tell stupid debuild that my orig package is .bz2 and not tar.gz?
<apachelogger> since nuno is too lazy to push oxygen goodness into the icon theme naming standard
<_Groo_> whats the export variable?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: it will find that automatically
<yofel> _Groo_: use source format 3
<JontheEchidna> /usr/share/icons/gnome/16x16/mimetypes/gnome-mime-application-x-deb.png
<apachelogger> unless your orig name is the shit
<Quintasan> _Groo_: mkdir debian/source
<JontheEchidna> I am dissapoint
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i have debian source, and the stupid thing didnt
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it is the gnome
<Quintasan> _Groo_: echo "3.0 (quilt)" > debian/source/format
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its there ¬¬
<Quintasan> _Groo_: and the orig source should be named <source name>_<version>.orig.tar.bz2
<yofel> _Groo_: well, if you have source format 3 like Quintasan said, then pastebin the debuild output please
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it's nice to see that l10n is all working
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ah.. forgot the .orig. thingy :D
<yofel> heh
<Quintasan> fu oxygen-gtk
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: except for that little bit in the status bar
<Quintasan> not working
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: like packages aaviable :P
 * apachelogger is highly annoyed from not translated package descriptions though
<apachelogger> quite the UX killer IMHO
<apachelogger> as is everything that is notranslated for that matter
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so, can you please make a good sidebar widget thing that also themes well in the GTK :P
<JontheEchidna> some of them look l10n'd, so it's probably just incompleteness
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> tech is working, they are just not translated
<JontheEchidna> I guess one would have to delve in to rosetta to fix that
<apachelogger> rosetta? what is that?
<apachelogger> ScottK: did we not want to abandon that?
<JontheEchidna> iirc package desc. l10n is done through rosetta
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did, but no one else seemed motivated, so I lost enthusiasm.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh btw kudos to latest phon gs update.. it fixed the streaming in videos :)
<JontheEchidna> so we'd be depending on that even if we did
 * apachelogger looks at the uds note book sitting quitely in a corner and quickly looks away since it holds todo items
<Quintasan> HAHAHAHA
<Quintasan> NICE TROLL JAPAN
<Quintasan> Paradise Lunch - Gun's & Roses
<Quintasan> :DD
<apachelogger> ScottK: war is quite wearisome I guess
<ScottK> apachelogger: It is.
 * apachelogger would be happy if _Groo_ could negotiate a piece treaty
<apachelogger> we dont have to use their plunder and in return do not switch to darwin as base OS for Kubuntu2 or something
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> supposedly a peace treaty
<apachelogger> heavens
<apachelogger> I think I am in condition c of Quintasan's list
<apachelogger> omg omg
<Quintasan> condition c?
<Quintasan> What is that?
<maco> Quintasan: so drunk he doenst know hes drunk
<apachelogger> c) so drunk he doesnt even know hes drunk anymore XD
<Quintasan> Aint that _Groo_'s list?
 * apachelogger thinks Quintasan is also affected by c
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: he's too drunk to notice that
<apachelogger> someones list
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> _Groo_'s indeed
<Quintasan> I am affected by SIP magic
<apachelogger> bool Phonon::Gstreamer::StreamReader::read(quint64, int, char*) 
<apachelogger> virtual void Phonon::Gstreamer::StreamReader::writeData(const QByteArray&) 
<Quintasan> I lost all motivation
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> I hope that makes it all good again
<_Groo_> apachelogger: peace treaty with what?
<apachelogger> rosetta
<apachelogger> the evil and dark  empire of darkness and evilness :P
<yofel> that's not dark, that's pitch black
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i dont like peace treatys i prefer bonking monkeys in the head and eating their brains
<_Groo_> treaties
<apachelogger> I DO NOT CARE
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: oh, if you really want muon 1.0.95 before it gets pushed through new queue, you should be able to download/ sudo dpkg -i the muon-installer and libmuonprivate1 packages here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/1.0.95-0ubuntu2/+build/2125606
<_Groo_> coooooooooffffffffffffeeeeeeeeeeee breaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkk huhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<_Groo_> come to me nicotine and cafeine
<apachelogger> that is spelled kaffeine!!!
<apachelogger> also I believe it still does not use the phonon
<apachelogger> it is the utter useless thing
 * apachelogger loves debugging
<apachelogger> bool Phonon::Gstreamer::StreamReader::read(quint64, int, char*) 
<apachelogger> filling up that stinky old buffer
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: awesome, but the translator's credit is wrong:S
<JontheEchidna> dunno if there's anything I can do about that. I think KAboutData does l10n credit automagically
<JontheEchidna> or not so magically, since it seems not to work
<ulysses> I checked the PO files, but there isn't anyithing, just author's credit
<apachelogger> what is wrong about it?
<_Groo_> anyone know is nattys gst bad plugins has the experimental vdpau support?
<_Groo_> knows*
<_Groo_> if*
<_Groo_> damn
<_Groo_> keyboard
<yofel> nah, being in the same room as apachelogger get's you drunk after a while
<apachelogger> makes sense
<apachelogger> I still didnt buy no booze
<apachelogger> this will not end well
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw is vlc phonon ever be fixed? i still cant see video since the stupid analyzer went upstream
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and dont get me started with pulseaudio patches XD
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> about the PA stuff
<apachelogger> we need a fix for vlc too it seems
<_Groo_> apachelogger: let me guess, vlc doesnt close the threads properly?
<apachelogger> it tried to work around the issue earlier
<apachelogger> which now breaks
<apachelogger> from what I understand
 * apachelogger did not look at the patch
<_Groo_> apachelogger: back in the day we would get the programmer that did that poor code, get him outside, shoot him and hang him in the front lobby as a warning to others
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but IBM changed a lot since those times :P
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> most curious
<apachelogger> at some point kio seems to stop feeding the phonon streamreader
<apachelogger> _Groo_: sure, blame the patent company
<_Groo_> apachelogger: vlc or gst?
<apachelogger> gst
<_Groo_> apachelogger: after how long?
<apachelogger> after 204800 bytes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hmm strange cause i tested dragon with both big buck bunny and java 4 ever and it played for a couple minutes, which is much bigger then that
<_Groo_> apachelogger: latest git from today
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> latest git should deadlock
<_Groo_> apachelogger: last entry i have: 2b01a5e3d32444863c91bbb66e8f49ca2efd5780
<_Groo_> updated this morning
<_Groo_> apachelogger: theres a new one since my compile that updated gstreamer/mediaobject.cpp
<apachelogger> with phonon git master?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: phonon-gstreamer backend
<apachelogger> yeah but what phonon git :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: didnt updated phonon since maybe one/two weeks ago
<_Groo_> apachelogger: let me check
<apachelogger> cause phonon-gstreamer depending on git might not use abstractstream
<apachelogger> or not unless it can stream on its own
<_Groo_> apachelogger: a601559a655a2cc8df076ef49633a87705a44cf5 26/dec
<apachelogger> which it mostly can for http ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: still there?
<apachelogger> no
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol best answer ever
<apachelogger> holy cheese cake
 * apachelogger finds this all a bit strange
<_Groo_> am i the only end user that used this shit besides the developers???
<_Groo_> i have mplayer,vlc,xine and gst in my machine
<_Groo_> mplayer works but opens a mplayer for every sound/video/whataver... resource hog, and no equalizer
<_Groo_> vlc is hit or miss, sometimes works, sometimes is doesnt, (currently doesnt), no equaliazer, crashes on exit
 * apachelogger eats his arm
<_Groo_> gst works now... no equalizers, appears to be fairly stable
<apachelogger> GST HAS AN EQUALIZER!
<apachelogger> amarok is just to shitty to use it
<_Groo_> xine works, equalizer works, threaded, no crashes.. not supported anymore :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah i know, they arent checking it correctly, ill bug them later
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know it does cause clementine uses it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and i read your blog too
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so the only one thats works flawlessly is the one not maintained..oh the irony XD
<apachelogger> looking at the bug reports I would not call it flawless
<_Groo_> apachelogger: flawless = works for me (tm)
<_Groo_> i love clementine and im all for useless options and features, but why the hell would i want to ear kittens or rain playing in the background of my musics :P
<_Groo_> ah, finally someone explains why i see a black map in kstars :P
<_Groo_> http://kstars.wordpress.com/2011/01/02/kstars-with-experimental-opengl-support-in-rc2/
<_Groo_> thank you kde developers, i love ya all ¬¬
<apachelogger> black is the new pink
<yofel> fluffy in black would look like some gothic OS though
<apachelogger> that is a whole new market
 * yofel just added one more useless item on apacheloggers todo list
 * apachelogger thinksy thinks that there is a deadlock in phonon-gst because sandsmark insisted on apachelogger not threading the bananas out of it -.-
<yofel> ^^
<_Groo_> apachelogger: wouldnt the deadlock be in phonon and not gst? cause im using phonon from 26 dec and gst from today and it works as expected... it even fixed the  video streaming that was jerky
<apachelogger>  no
<_Groo_> apachelogger: concise and to the point :P
<_Groo_> even with --parallel cmake doesnt use my cores...
<_Groo_> c++ isnt very keen to parallel compiling anyway
<yofel> works fine here
<yofel> (depends what source you're talking about)
<_Groo_> yofel: it works, but doesnt make my octicore go up 100% for all 8 cores
<_Groo_> yofel: usually only uses 2/3 cpus tops
<tsimpson> that's not really anything to do with C++ though
<_Groo_> yofel: maybe its a libtool limitation, it cant link fast enough?
<yofel> probably more a memory bandwith or disk I/O limit I would guess
<yofel> I don't have 8 cores to test this though
<_Groo_> well disk is very low so shouldnt be it... memory might be
<yofel> hm... I could get 8 virt cores together with icecc though
 * apachelogger can compile on 8 cores
<yofel> 6real/8virt to be precise
<_Groo_> actually its a i7 quad with 2 threads per core :P but i like to think its a octi core... ¬¬ which is WHICH IS!!!!
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> 29 threads
<apachelogger> this is madness
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oO where where?
<apachelogger> in my codez
<_Groo_> im not gonna pull another git code from phonon or phonon gst/vlc again
<apachelogger> boring
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you dont know what is thread madness till you work with JMS server from ibm websphere
<apachelogger> oggy oggy oggy
<_Groo_> apachelogger: they have a translog that its actually a file with fixed size that works as a buffer for in memory processes, but they use the disk to keep it!!!!! 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so they use a disk buffer as a memory buffer oO arrrrrrrggghh for real time processing DOUBLE AAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH
<_Groo_> apachelogger: see what happens when you shutdown the shoot them on site policy?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and 99% of the core dumps are regarding that stupid translog that corrupts... internally! cause JMS uses asynchronous IDS for threads!!! and it doesnt track them that well!!!!! arrrrgrgghhhh shoot them all!!
<apachelogger> sounds like pulseaudio
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol lol
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hey maybe its the same coder! ask the guy if he worked for ibm websphere dev team in thye past
<apachelogger> I do not think he did
<_Groo_> apachelogger: pitty i always wanted to track down and kill each and everyone of them
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> bollocks
<apachelogger> the logic is all twisted
<ScottK> apachelogger: Dear phonon maintainer - Now that gstreamer is your #1 choice, if it's missing, that might rate at least a warning at configure time: http://my.cdash.org/viewConfigure.php?buildid=138515
<maco> haha
<apachelogger> ScottK: where is that build from?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nightly build on the arm box
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> you must have a wrong git repo then
<ScottK> Hmm.
 * ScottK looks
<apachelogger> phonon-gst is no longer part of phonon
<apachelogger> but in a separate repo
<apachelogger> both on git.kde.org
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I'm pulling from git://gitorious.org/phonon/phonon.git - so that needs updating.
<Quintasan> The timeout on Pastebin plasmoid for images is way too small
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK> apachelogger: What's the phonon git URL now?
<apachelogger> git://anongit.kde.org/phonon
<apachelogger> git://anongit.kde.org/phonon-gstreamer
<ScottK> Thanks.  What about the other plugins?
<apachelogger> -vlc
<apachelogger> -xine
<apachelogger> same urls
<ScottK> OK
<yofel> great, more todo for Neon :S
<ScottK> apachelogger: New build running from the right repo.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think ctest will fail on those
<ScottK> We'll find out
<apachelogger> at least sandsmark said some testing is failing
<_Groo_> yofel: i already  compile all backend for phonon, if you want i can see some recipes this weekend, im currently building when i feel like it, mplayer/vlc/gst 
<_Groo_> yofel: and i did xine too to be able to maintain ABI with latest phonon
<_Groo_> yofel: so i have all 4 of them working
<_Groo_> yofel: you also need to add a quilt patch for mplayer since it needs -FPic explictily put in the cmake file
<yofel> hm, just found this: packaging app (to be) writtin in qt https://launchpad.net/qpackmanager
<Quintasan> Huh?
<Quintasan> Only I find that useless?
<ulysses> can it package the christmas presents?
<yofel> Quintasan: believe it or not, there are people that don't use bash as part of their brain :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Builds anyway. http://my.cdash.org/index.php?project=Phonon
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> ScottK: it doesnt run tests though, does it?
<ScottK> No
<_Groo_> koffice 2.3.0 almost done... fighting with changes in .install files now
<ScottK> First things first
<apachelogger> k
<ScottK> apachelogger: FYI, I backported basic pbuildering stuff to .100 last night.  I think it needs whatever ice cream magic done now.
<_Groo_> bb tomorrow, seeya ppl
<apachelogger> yeah
<ari-tczew> ScottK: reffering to backports. what do you think about approve more devs?
<Riddell> RC 2 being released
<yofel> upstream or us without bindings?
<Riddell> upstream
<Riddell> we haven't finished yet and haven't tested
<yofel> yeah, btw. anyone an idea what virtuoso is trying to tell me btw.? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550811/
<Quintasan> Nepomuk magic
<Quintasan> I don't like Nepomuk
<Quintasan> Instead concreating and polishing the end-user desktop
<Riddell> yofel: mm, no idea
<Quintasan> Sput: Any idea why can't I right click on links in IRC topic in Quassel?
<yofel> Not Implemented™
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> ok, purging my virtuoso database helped...
<Quintasan> Riddell: I see you got a few WIP thingies on wiki, want to drop something?
<yofel> Quintasan: what's the state on sip? still fails?
<Quintasan> yofel: I stopped working on it now
<Quintasan> Demotivating
<Quintasan> + I have no idea how to fix than damn stamp
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I'm would like for more people to get involved.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I guess that micahg is interested. may I ask him?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: You can, but he and I have already discussed it. 
<ari-tczew> ScottK: aha and what;s conclusion?
<ScottK> ari-tczew: He's interested and we're going through him learning what he needs to know.  Both of us have limited time available.  I wouldn't mind if you wanted to poliitely encourage him.
<Quintasan> ScottK: If I may take a second of your time, any idea about http://paste.kde.org/1854/ ? debian/rules -> http://pastebin.com/bkzWNuz
<Quintasan> ScottK: This is really driving me nuts.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll have a look.  BTW, last I looked except not fixing the SIP API for the Python stuff to match the new version, I thought your Python3 stuff looked good.
<Quintasan> Well, there was new upstream release anyways
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I think that he will be good asset. I don't negate that I'd like to join backports team in future as well.
<Quintasan> ScottK: There is no point in getting old release to Debian, is there?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Quintasan: Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted! on pastebin
<Quintasan> oh, moment please
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/vNhZC3dY
<ScottK> Quintasan: Give me a .dsc and I'll see if I can play with it a bit tonight.
<Quintasan> Only dsc?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: bump to debhelper7 :P
<Quintasan> bump what?
<ScottK> Quintasan: No, the whole source package is needed, but with .dsc I can dget it.
<Quintasan> sip4-qt3?
<Quintasan> Debian would kill me
<ScottK> ari-tczew: It's a very complex package that will likely take a fair amount of work to port to dh7 and that probably still wouldn' t fix this problem.
<ScottK> Quintasan: That too.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploading will take a second, my connection is kinda slow
<ScottK> Quintasan: No rush.  Just let me know.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/sip/
<ari-tczew> ScottK: it was just short feuilleton that debhelper7 and over is easier to maintenance.
<ari-tczew> and I know that Quintasan can't bump to 7 without Debian maintainer agree.
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Still, Debian would kill me for destorying all their work :P
<ScottK> ari-tczew: In the long run it probably is easier, but it would take substantial work to port it.
<Quintasan> + I'm too lazy to fight with Python magic
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: I'm amazed that someone has done that odd d/rules!
<Quintasan> I'm more amazed that it apparently should work :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: diff -ruN sip4-qt3-4.11.2/configure.py sip4-qt3-4.12/configure.py suggest to me that perhaps setting sip_module_base to point at the builddir might be beneficial, but I haven't time to try it right now.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Nor do I, but thanks for the tip. I'll try it out later
<ScottK> Quintasan: In my failed build, build-2.7/siplib/siplib.sbf exists, so that somewhat supports my theory.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks again, I'm out of here for some sleep
<valorie> yikes, maybe I do have a problem with 4.6: kpackagekit just crashed on opening
<valorie> filing a bug
<valorie> huh, reported as fixed
<valorie> even though it crashes every time
<valorie> :(
<yofel> valorie: fixed in kpk 0.6.3 afaik, we have 0.6.2
<valorie> ok
<valorie> meanwhile, what is the apt-get search command?
<valorie> I usually use kpackagekit for that
<yofel> apt-cache search X
<valorie> ah, yes
<valorie> thanks so much
<yofel> try muon instead of kpk
<valorie> oooo, good idea
<valorie> I've been wanting to try that out
<valorie> is it in packages yet?
<yofel> sure, muon and muon-installer (latter is the software center)
<valorie> installing
<valorie> software center
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> that was what was worst about being stuck in ubuntu for a day or so
<valorie> thanks for your help, yofel
<yofel> sure, np
<yofel> JontheEchidna: how do I get debug info from muon-installer? It shows a few of my PPAs as empty
<JontheEchidna> yofel: that is likely because they don't have any packages that are considered "applications" by app-install-data. I've not figured out a good way to check whether or not repos have applications before hand to determine whether or not to show them
<yofel> aaah, makes sense
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-06
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212173 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/backend.cpp Remove two unused QStringLists. (They were replaced by the m_originMap QHash)
<JontheEchidna> yofel: right after I explained that to you I had an inspiration
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1212174 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files) Only show origins that have apps in the sidebar.
<JontheEchidna> bug == fixed
<yofel> :D
<stalcup> where is 4.5.4 hiding?
<JontheEchidna> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/XMLd-XML.aspx http://philosophistry.com/scans/2010/lol-face.jpg
<stalcup> finally getting started
 * stalcup is old and rusty
<stalcup> ls
<stalcup> what's the kde-package package i'm missing?
<stalcup> got it
<stalcup> where is the archive for the unofficial kubuntu packages?
<stalcup> nm
<stalcup> holy moses, I liked the old ppa better
<stalcup> ScottK: Riddell I got a start tonight, should be able to finish 4.5.5 tomorrow
<Riddell> good morning Kubuntu
<skfin> Hello Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> anyone heard of a Error 127 during a upgrade 0_o
 * shadeslayer googles
<skfin> KPackageKit?
<skfin> Wat... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/error%20and%20warning%20messages
<skfin> There is "You have mail" :)
<skfin> And "No mail"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> someone tried to upgrade 9.10 to 10.10
<shadeslayer> they got a error 127 :P
<skfin> Not a surprice
<skfin> Changed repos manually?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> over the phone support
<shadeslayer> ill be going back to college after a week, so will sort it out then
<Riddell> doesn't tell us much without even knowing what they were using to upgrade
<shadeslayer> manual do-release-upgrade ^_^
<Riddell> ubuntu-bug update-manager  then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. i see a post on kubuntu forums as well
<shadeslayer> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108676.0
<shadeslayer> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114385.0
<Riddell> not much use without logs
<shadeslayer> aye ..  will go back next week to find out.... 
<shadeslayer> also ... i need to reformat the whole PC and repartition and what not
<shadeslayer> s/PC/Laptop
<shadeslayer> damn its cold here
<Riddell> snow hit you too?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> just freakingly cold
<shadeslayer> like... its down to 4C
<shadeslayer> at a time when its supposed to be ... 8-10C
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i found this http://code.google.com/p/android-cruft/wiki/LucidWithAndroid << lets see if i can boot plasma mobile off my phone nao :>
<shadeslayer> need a bigger microsdcard tho :P
<Riddell> if it's not snowing, it's not cold
<shadeslayer> well ... yes ... but its colder than previous years ... wait another 2 years and we will have snow :P
<yofel> morning o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: hey :)
<Riddell> yofel or anyone : able to test RC 2 on natty today?
<Riddell> well, finish sip/kdebindings first of course
<ulysses> I knew I had to bring my laptop:S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i can helpo
<shadeslayer> before i nuke my system :>
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> ninja PPA i assume
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> ok ... this will take time on my slow connection tho :P
<yofel> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> yofel: did you get anywhere with sip?
<yofel> not further than Quintasan got :S
<Riddell> how far was that?
<yofel> still trying to get configure.py to work, Scott had a suggestion though that I'll try
<Quintasan> I'm up
<Quintasan> yofel: Did you try this?
<yofel> I currently want to find out what sip_module_base is set to in the first place
<yofel> hm, sip_module_base=sip
<Quintasan>     sip_module_base = sip
<Quintasan> NameError: name 'sip' is not define
<yofel> er, I meant, that's what it's set to, sry
<yofel> what confuses me is that it gives "Error: Unable to open "/tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/siplib/siplib.sbf"" right at the beginning..
<skamster> hello all, got someone a idea, how plasma could get it's own filename including the path?
<skamster> i think it's saved as a zip..
<skamster> ?
<skamster> (the plasma-widget)
<Riddell> skamster: I'm not sure what you're asking
<skamster> Riddell: if you install a plasma-widget, it will be saved as a zip-file i think
<yofel> Quintasan_: did you find out where that error comes from? doesn't seem to be configure.py
<skamster> ah, i'm sorry, i use pykde (as a detail)
<skamster> and i need to know the path to this zip-file
<Quintasan> yofel: it looks like it fails at touching configure-stamp
<skamster> in a dynamic way..
<Quintasan> but yet configure.py fails to find siplib.sbf
<Quintasan> so it's a problem of configure.py for looking in the wrong way
<Quintasan> it seems it builds siplibs.sbf for all python versions insalled
<Quintasan> installed*
<yofel> Quintasan: actually it does not, printing "This is SIP 4.12 for Python 2.7.1+ on linux2."  is the FIRST thing configure.py does, and that comes after the error in the log
<yofel> so I assume the error is in rules, but I don't get where o.O?
<skamster> Riddell: because i've got some plugins there which will be packed too, so it won't find these if these are in the zip..
<Quintasan> Oh I see what it actually does
<Quintasan> yofel: it builds the sbf
<Quintasan> but it looks in the wrong plce
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> let me double check if I'm correct
<yofel> Quintasan: right, previously the file was there, now it's a sbf.in and get's generated during configure.py
<Quintasan> XDDD
<Quintasan> /tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/build-3.1/siplib
<Quintasan> sip.h  siplib.c  siplib.sbf
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<Quintasan> and it is looking for it in "/tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/siplib/siplib.sbf"
<yofel> I know that, that still doesn't tell me what looks at the wrong place
<yofel> the *what* is my problem, it doesn't seem to be configure.py
<Quintasan> configure.py ofc
<Quintasan> or wait
<yofel> Quintasan: and how does it do that before even running?
<Quintasan> it seems like rules spew out those errors
<yofel> or we tell configure.py to generate the file at the old place
<yofel> I'm not sure what it's supposed to do there
<yofel> er wait, that won't help either if it's failing before that, nvm
<Riddell> skamster: it probably needs KStandardDir and locate()
<Riddell> skamster: but details of the KDE and plasma API are best asked in #plasma I'd think
<skamster> Riddell: mh, yes, you're right.. but i will try it with kstandartdir, thanks :)
<Quintasan> I give up
 * yofel is confused
<Quintasan> Who the hell is maintainer of this madness
<yofel> if I run that configure command by hand the error comes after configure.py is run o.O?
<yofel> Quintasan: maybe it's configure.py after all - look at line 317
<yofel> I think that fails
<Quintasan> it fails
<Quintasan> now the question is
<Quintasan> how to make it build for every python version
<Quintasan> because we build-{3.1,2.6,2.5}
<Quintasan> and dbg-build-{3.1,2.6,2.5}
<Riddell> are those the right versions?  I thought it was 3.2 and 2.7 we want in natty 
<Quintasan> Riddell: I want to get that in debian first
<Quintasan> Riddell: then we can patch it in natty
<Riddell> ok
<Quintasan> yofel: I think we could use build_file=os.path.join(src_dir, "siplib", "siplib.sbf")
<Quintasan> to join the path
<Quintasan> but I dunno how to make it detect which build-*.* are available
<yofel> I've got an idea, give me a sec
 * Quintasan can't do any Python coding and doesn't want to know how to do it
<yofel> Quintasan: replace src_dir with os.getcwd()
<yofel> at least for 2.7 that returns /tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/build-2.7
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> now build-stamp fails
<Quintasan> make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.12/dbg-build-2.6/siplib'
<Quintasan> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `sipint.h', needed by `siplib.o'.  Stop.
<Quintasan> same for 3.1
<Quintasan> and for 2.5
<yofel> grrr
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> At least we made a step
<yofel> hm, maybe we should really tell it to generate the files in src_dir/siplib instead? (or we'll need  to  copy the other files too
<yofel> )
<Quintasan> dunno
<Quintasan> let me tell you after I eat something
<Quintasan> I'm starving
<yofel> sure
<yofel> JontheEchidna: I just tried your fix for not showing empty archives, either you fixed it too aggressively or app-install-data has a weird definition of an application http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/mi_old.png http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/mi_new.png
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> xorg broke?
<yofel> Quintasan: it's held back here
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> for me it's all broken
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> as for your all broken: that's what aptitude tells me http://paste.ubuntu.com/551044/ - for some reason I don't want to do that ^^
<ulysses> why?:)
<Quintasan> This is broken no matter how you look at it
<seaLne> when are rc2 packages for maverick likely to be available? just noticed in the kde announcement it says packages are available and links to kubuntu rc1 announcement
<yofel> hm, if I let it generate the files in src_dir/siplib then it's happy :S
<yofel> Quintasan: wanna use that solution for now?
<Riddell> seaLne: available for testing now if you're in a testing mood
<Quintasan> If it works then k
<Quintasan> We'll see what debian says
<Riddell> seaLne: alas upstream only give us 24 hours notice these days so it's impossible to have them for release along with their announcement
<yofel> aaaargh, now dh_python3 errors out *-.-
<Riddell> seaLne: actually maverick probably isn't ready for testing yet, some important packages to go still
<seaLne> Riddell: ok i'll comment out the link atm and can add it back in with a real link when its announced
<Riddell> seaLne: yeah, thanks
<yofel> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551046/
<yofel> Quintasan: as for what I did: revert all our previous changes, and change line 226 into         dst_fn = os.path.join(src_dir, *f)
<shadeslayer> what the flippin foobar is up with my connection
<shadeslayer> im getting 40KBps ... i should be getting 60 KBps
<Trouble> I smell 4.6 RC2 close... :-D
<Riddell> Trouble: natty testers needed
<Trouble> Riddell: I'm still on Maverick at the moment - sorry ;-)
<Riddell> ok, I'll let you know when maverick is needing testing
<Trouble> Thanks dude :)
<Trouble> I'm keeping an eye on the Wiki anyway
 * shadeslayer is still upgrading
<shadeslayer> 3 hours 30 mins remaining :P
<shadeslayer> for some reason im getting only half my bandwidth
<yofel> Quintasan: tried it?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it would be most handy if libqapt had a dbg package... :S
<Quintasan> yofel: nah, just finished eating
<Quintasan> :S
<markey> heya, is an RC2 backport in the works?
<markey> would love to try :)
<Riddell> markey: yes indeed, I can let you know when it's ready for testing
<markey> Riddell: great, thanks :)
<Quintasan> HUH
<Quintasan> yofel: it built
<Quintasan> trying once again
<Quintasan> I'm building it in mah sid pbuilder
<yofel> ah, natty fails with it trying to put 3.1 and 3.2 libs into a 3 folder :S
<Quintasan> however sip.so is not installed
<Quintasan> I wonder why
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> maybe cdbs is bugged
<Quintasan> oh great
<Quintasan> yofel: a bug in dh_python3
<Quintasan> HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Quintasan> Riddell: it seems we're not getting sip  today
<yofel> so it wasn't just my system being weird :(
<Riddell> Quintasan: a debhelper script to blame?
<yofel> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551046/
<Quintasan> Riddell: looks like it, POX said he will fix it
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> and we can't use --install-layout=deb
<Quintasan> because it doesnt use setup.py
<Quintasan> Riddell: can we grab stuff from experimental?
<Riddell> Quintasan: if we want to sure
<Quintasan> We're not getting sip if we don't sync it
<Riddell> file a sync request bug and point me at it (once you've confirmed that fixes the issue)
<Quintasan> bug in dh_python3 and as POX said, we can't use  --install-layout=deb because setup.py is not used in sip
<Riddell> POX is the dh_python3 author?
<Quintasan> duuno, he said he will fix it and we should wait for new python3-defaults upload in experimental
<Riddell> ok, some waiting then I guess
<Quintasan> I'm off to homework then
<Riddell> thanks Quintasan 
<JontheEchidna> yofel: hmm, I'll investigate. I may end up reverting it if I can't fix that, as to avoid a regression
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: qapt-dbg
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger was looking for libqapt :D
<JontheEchidna> I named the source package qapt since it also ships apt-utils
<apachelogger> same thing happene with VLC :D
<JontheEchidna> *qapt-utils
<JontheEchidna> *qapt-batch
 * JontheEchidna just woke up
 * apachelogger needs a random ppa to test
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> it crashes in an iterator
 * shadeslayer throws ppa:darthvader towards apachelogger
 * apachelogger does not think he wants to touch this
<apachelogger> what a large stack
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551084/
<apachelogger> add some ppa with updates
<apachelogger> then start muon-update
<apachelogger> apply or whatever it is called
<apachelogger> authenticate
<apachelogger> warning comes up
<apachelogger> *cancel* the warning
<apachelogger> crash
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<JontheEchidna> 1.0.60 is a bit old
<JontheEchidna> and I think I fixed some bugs related to that sort of crash
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> where did I get this package from :P
<apachelogger> clearly one of your deployments is out of date :P
<apachelogger> or maybe I built that myself
<JontheEchidna> maybe
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212315 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Use a pkgTagSection object from libapt-pkg to parse the control field instead of rolling our own.
<apachelogger> my system is fckd I would not be surprised at all ^^
<JontheEchidna> for natty, 1.0.90 is in the archive and 1.0.95 is in new queue
<shadeslayer> hehe ... likewise here
<yofel> hm, here the 'Quit' button in muon-updater does absolutely nothing
<JontheEchidna> for maverick, I have 1.0.95 in the qapt-ppa
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> probably an own install then
<yofel> hm... ooops, I'm using ppa muon from maverick in natty
 * yofel needs to update package pins
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> this world needs a filepreview plugin thing for debs
<apachelogger> or more in particular a metadata eater for dolphin
<apachelogger> so the sidebar shows all the control info
<apachelogger> anyone fancy doing a MIR for vlc?
<JontheEchidna> I'd use a library that got infos on .deb files
<apachelogger> one would need to write one
<apachelogger> as there is none
<apachelogger> there is only dpkg-deb which does not use a library but has all the plunder inside
<apachelogger> also it is rather scary code
 * apachelogger once looked into creating a qdpkg lib and quickly abandoned the thought ^^
<yofel> hm, click on 'install updates' -> authenticate -> cancel download -> you can't quit muon-update anymore without killing it
<JontheEchidna> speaking of scary APT-related code, I was surprised that my patch broke APT's ABI: http://lists.debian.org/deity/2011/01/msg00014.html
<apachelogger> adds
<apachelogger> virtual methods which manifests directly as an ABI break
<apachelogger> wah?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: I make it so that you can't close Muon in the middle of the updates.  It could be that canceling somehow doesn't un-do that, though I thought I fixed that already
 * apachelogger does not see how an addition to the vtable would break ABI seeing as the othe rentries would remain the same
<JontheEchidna> hmm, nope, I can reproduce it here too :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think that you should only ask for auth *after* showing the unauthenticated packgaes dialog
<apachelogger> if at all possible
<JontheEchidna> I should just need to move the auth call
<apachelogger> I suppose that would also prevent that state logic problem with quiting
<apachelogger> it is a bit odd anyway that it asks me to authenticate that action and then goes "dude, are you aware that the action you just gave permission for could break your system and stuff?!?!?"
<apachelogger> that is like luring the user into a trap
<apachelogger> "ha! got ya! you were not careful and now I would have broken your system haw haw!"
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1212320 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp I didn't mean for this break statement to be here. It was causing m_canExit to still be false after a UserCancelError
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212322 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Only ask for the passwords after we're sure we can start downloading. (After untrusted, disk space error, etc, dialogs)
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1212324 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp Reset actions from all disabled when encountering AuthErrors.
<JontheEchidna> moving where the auth is asked for sort've reveals that this while loop takes 3 seconds to execute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551095/
<JontheEchidna> will have to investigate that. it's probably sending over every package that should be kept. maybe I can get away with not doing that
<stalcup> I keep failing at these new fan dangled ppa's
<yofel> we don't have that many ^^
<stalcup> right
<stalcup> but's i'm used to the old school ppa
<stalcup> for instance, what goes in the dput.cf?
<yofel> stalcup: take my ppas as a reference http://paste.ubuntu.com/551121/
<stalcup> thanks
<stalcup> so it should be kubuntu-ppa vs kubuntu-ppa/ppa?
<shadeslayer> well ..
<yofel> if you want to upload to updates it should be 'incoming = ~kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu' for beta ~kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu etc..
<shadeslayer> ppa:kubuntu-ppa is the same as ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<stalcup> sweet, just put that in
<stalcup> I have all these 4.5.5 packages with no place to go with them
<yofel> wasn't it decided for them to go to staging?
<stalcup> I'm just folllowing Riddell's direction
<yofel> iirc he said staging
<stalcup> for 4.5.5
<yofel> because ppa would be where they'll land in for release
<stalcup> grrrr
<stalcup> okay
<yofel> let me check the log
<shadeslayer> stalcup: why would you exchange a MBP for a thinkpad? 0_O
<shadeslayer> i mean ... MBP's are unibody aluminum and all sorts of bling
<Riddell> stalcup: you don't need to edit dput.cf now, just you ppa:
<Riddell> to upload to staging use  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging
<stalcup> okay 
 * yofel goes cleaning out staging first
<yofel> still has 4.5.80
<shadeslayer> oi
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> ok .. clean out 4.5.80
<stalcup> shadeslayer: because no linux on the mbp
<shadeslayer> stalcup: what? .... seriously ? *buntu doesnt work?
<stalcup> nope
<yofel> shadeslayer: anything you still need there?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope .. upgrading to RC2, so dont delete that
 * shadeslayer flips out
<yofel> I'm not cleaning ninjas :P
<shadeslayer> oh STAGING
<shadeslayer> my bad
<Riddell> yes, we're using staging for 4.5.5
<shadeslayer> right ..
<yofel> stalcup: you'll probably have to wait a while until launchpad doesn't reject your uploads
<stalcup> so many new people :/ (except for shadeslayer)
<shadeslayer> stalcup: and i was planning on buying one :'( .... whats the issue?
<shadeslayer> new? who's new? 
<stalcup> shadeslayer: It's a kernel issue, doesn't play nice with the hardware
<stalcup> shadeslayer: I've been on a year long hiatus
<shadeslayer> ah
<stalcup> and we have fremen too
<yofel> laaauuuunnnncccchhhhpaaaaaaaaaad Timeout error
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> oh that reminds me
 * shadeslayer needs to talk to asax
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> *asac
<yofel> about?
<benste> shadeslayer: i've only tried #kubunut-dev - before :-)
<shadeslayer> yofel: plasma-mobile on Linaro etc
<shadeslayer> benste: \o
<shadeslayer> yofel: on anroid
<yofel> ah
<benste> shadeslayer: recommited - got your phone rining agin ?
<shadeslayer> yep 
<shadeslayer> one sec
<benste> https://code.launchpad.net/~benste/kdeedu/bugfix-lp-698056/+merge/45404
<yofel> stalcup: staging cleaned out, you should be able to upload in an hour or so (not sure how long launchpad needs to delete stuff)
<yofel> stalcup: keep an eye on repository size on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages - that should be 0
<stalcup> cool, thanks yofel 
<agateau> today live cd installer fails after I enter my login info, is it a known bug?
<benste> shadeslayer:  got it ?
<shadeslayer> benste: need to fix again ... no need to include the new change in changelog
<benste> lol
<shadeslayer> so essetially ... remove the ppa3 entry :P
<benste> give me a second
<shadeslayer> sure
 * shadeslayer needs some awesum HTML5 designers
<yofel> yay
<yofel> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdewallpapers_4%3a4.5.95-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1
 * yofel goes fixing
<benste> shadeslayer: please check out https://code.launchpad.net/~benste/kdeedu/bugfix-lp-698056/+merge/45408
 * shadeslayer waits for LP to update Diff
 * stalcup waits for LP to function like a sane creature
<yofel> stalcup: nope, won't happen
<stalcup> hehe
<benste> shadeslayer: LP now shows the changes https://code.launchpad.net/~benste/kdeedu/bugfix-lp-698056/+merge/45408
<shadeslayer> one sec :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: shouldn't the changelog of that merge be merged with ppa1 so we just have one ubuntu1 changelog?
<yofel> we'll throw the ~ppaX away anyway
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> that can be done as well
<benste> can or ust ?
<benste> must
<shadeslayer> but since the packaging used ppa1 anyways .. so id say go with ppa2 for now with UNRELEASED
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<yofel> wondering myself what's right here..
<yofel> esp. since that applies to my next merge too :P
<benste> how could you merge to changes in the changelog if they're done by different persons ?
<benste> doesn't make sense for me
<yofel> dch (without -i)
<yofel> benste: it'll look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/551142/
<benste> :-)
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212354 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp We aren't using this QString anymore
<shadeslayer> CES Started \o/
<stalcup> damn you ppa and your need for different sources despite being different ppas!
<benste> shadeslayer: is there anything else I'll have to do now ?
<shadeslayer> stalcup: lol
<shadeslayer> benste: nope, just commit and push :)
<Riddell> agateau: not know, I've not tried live CDs this decade
<agateau> Riddell: so I assume the alternate cd is the way to go
<Riddell> worth a shot
<Riddell> more reliable would be alpha 1 then dist-upgrade
<JontheEchidna> The most recent changes to the kubuntu_52 patch in kdebase-workspace need to be reverted for the maverick backports. They're causing kde bug 261290
<ubottu> KDE bug 261290 in general "GTK style not remembered after restart" [Normal,Resolved: downstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261290
<JontheEchidna> might be what Quintasan was suffering from
<yofel> Riddell: so what should I use? seperate changelog entry or merged one?
<Riddell> yofel: for kdeedu?
<Riddell> sorry, I just merged kdeedu, didn't see you were onto it
<yofel> no, I'm working on artwork, edu was benste
<Riddell> oh right, add to the ~ppa1 changelog
<Riddell> ~ppa1 there is just my lazy way of doing the same thing as UNRELEASED
<Riddell> just saves me from doing one more edit
<yofel> good :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, ok
<JontheEchidna> otherwise we'd have to do backports of gtk2-engines-oxygen and kubuntu-default-settings
<JontheEchidna> I think it's just easier to make it a nice little feature that you get with 11.04 :P
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/kdeartwork/4.5.95_2/+merge/45415
<yofel> (and did you merge my other branches?)
<Riddell> no, I'll do that now
<yofel> I'll upload that to ninjas in the meanwhile
<Riddell> I'm uploading kde-l10n to natty and maverick kubuntu-ppa/beta
<apachelogger> Riddell: the kdeedu package relation change is wrong
<Riddell> oh?
<apachelogger> as I indicated in the associated bug report :P
<apachelogger> parley uses kross
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> this is what I get for doing three things at once
<apachelogger> I know the feeling ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: someone mismerged 
<apachelogger> 4.5 had Recommends: krosspython
<apachelogger> Suggests: khelpcenter4
<stalcup> anyone got space to share on their server for some steve irssi?
<apachelogger> which is wrong anyway as it should be krosspython, krossruby
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload that already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
 * apachelogger wonders why that carries a ~ppa suffix too
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixing then
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> 16:46 < Riddell> ~ppa1 there is just my lazy way of doing the same thing as UNRELEASED
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually it still reocmmends krosspython
 * apachelogger greps as parley upstream is not responsive
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> it uses pyqt too
<stalcup> these ppa's are killing me
<Riddell> stalcup: what are they doing to you?
<apachelogger> and pykde
<stalcup> they keep saying they have already been uploaded
<stalcup> I can stage them on my server if that helps
<Riddell> stalcup: hmm, I wonder if it's not cleared out the deleted packages yet
<stalcup> ah, I'll wait a while then
<Riddell> I hear it takes a whole day
<Riddell> would be nice to get 4.5.5 going before then
<stalcup> Ohmy
<stalcup> I'll upload to my server then
<Riddell> stalcup: uploading source and binaries?
<yofel> stalcup: try again
<stalcup> If needed, yes
<yofel> if it still fails you'll have to wait a day I guess :S
<Riddell> stalcup: hmm, how about we set up an ec2 server to use? then we can all have access
<stalcup> Riddell: sounds good to me
<yofel> stalcup: does it still fail?
<stalcup> yes
<yofel> meh, ti does show 0 as repository size since a few minutes ago but I guess it didn't delete the sources :/
<stalcup> hmm
<Riddell> yeah I think it keeps them in the database for a while, most annoying
<CIA-39> [kdeedu] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110106172705-qtpw81pue9erkbbt * debian/ (KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES changelog control) * debian/control: add python-kde4 as recommends for parley (LP:#698056) * Also recommend krossruby and libkde4-ruby as plugins can be anything and Parley currently does not handle missing frameworks (at all)
<stalcup> [PPA kubuntu-ppa] [ubuntu/maverick] kdebase-workspace 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (Accepted)
<yofel> eeek, wrong ppa
<stalcup> phhooey
<apachelogger> ppa here, ppa there, ppas are broken everywhere
<shadeslayer> it will probably explode in a million pieces
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdeedu all fixed up
<Riddell> apachelogger: yo da man
<shadeslayer> its fun when you can just /ignore people and they have no idea what you just did :>
<Riddell> stalcup: ssh ubuntu@ec2-184-72-65-189.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<stalcup> ok, thanks Riddell 
<yofel> Riddell: should I try to get rid of the few 4.5.5 packages in updates before they're built?
<Riddell> yofel: how?
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, shadeslayer and I claimed review, it is rather hurtful that you just went ahead and merged :(
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> well, delete them, depends on what's better: missing 4.5.4 packages or a 4.5.4/4.5.5 mixture
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: heck even i thought the review looked good
<shadeslayer> but apparently it was missing r00bies
<apachelogger> that is because you are all not active enough up the stream and have a beer or two with parley developers :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah, sorry, doing too many things today :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im trying to be
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: teach me new stuff :P
<Riddell> yofel: what got uploaded?
<yofel> Riddell: kdelibs kdebase and kdebase-workspace
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: not really, the oxygen-gtk is selected there
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: but it isn't used
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the startkde script makes the gtkrc not exported as a GTK config file
<Riddell> yofel: I'd think we're best off just hoping that stalcup did the packaging right :)
<Quintasan> more importantly some retard undid my overclock in BIOS
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: :/
<yofel> he did the versions wrong :S
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: what do we do about this?
<yofel> 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1
 * shadeslayer needs to switch to verizons 100Gbps networks to do anything now
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you need something in ~/.kde/env/ that does this: export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<yofel> stalcup: that should have a ~maverick1~ppa1 at the end
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: are you using natty or maverick?
<Quintasan> natty
<JontheEchidna> ok, then it's because I was waiting for the gtk2-engines-oxygen MIR to upload changes to kubuntu-default-settings
<stalcup> I know :(
<JontheEchidna> the changes provide a new file to replace the one that used to be in ~/.kde/env/ that startkde deletes
<Riddell> stalcup, yofel: that version number isn't ideal but shouldn't be a problem in reality, if 4.5.5 ever goes into maverick-updates is can be uploaded with -0ubuntu2
<yofel> ok
<stalcup> I should have used ppa2
<stalcup> woo hoo, staging works Riddell 
<yofel> stalcup: can you fix the versions for the other packages at least?
<stalcup> I'll go back and do that in two shakes
<stalcup> yofel: although it isn't a big deal
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: 
<Quintasan> [~]% cat .kde/env/gtk_stuff.sh                                                                (quintasan@nightwalker:~)
<Quintasan> export GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<Quintasan> is this enough?
<JontheEchidna> should be, yes
<JontheEchidna> might need a re-login
<yofel> stalcup: sure, but wouldn't hurt if at least the other ones were in -0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 form
<stalcup> yofel: agreed
<apachelogger> Quintasan, JontheEchidna: if done in a shell and then excuting a gtk app from that shell no relogin is necessary
<Quintasan> hurf durf
<Quintasan> still no numlock on KDM
<apachelogger> ossi doesnt use numlock
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: works <3
<JontheEchidna> http://knowyourmeme.com/system/icons/1253/original/everything_went_better_than_expected.jpg?1257510959
<Quintasan> now I need to wait for sip magic to auto-fix itself
<skamster> hello all again.. i've got one more question on using pykde and the plasma-part.. if i call a abstract parent-class in my standalone-code (which isn't using plasma) and print this with "toString", i became that result: <class 'adressplugins.AdressPlugin.AdressPlugin'> 
<skamster> hello all again.. i've got one more question on using pykde and the plasma-part.. if i call a abstract parent-class in my standalone-code (which isn't using plasma) and print this with "toString", i became that result: <class 'adressplugins.AdressPlugin.AdressPlugin'> 
<skamster> if i do the same in my widget, i became that result: <class 'applet_Multimobilewidget.adressplugins.AdressPlugin.AdressPlugin'>
<skamster> sorry for the doube-message
<Quintasan> Riddell: piiing
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: POX said he will push the python3-defaults soon
<Quintasan> http://alioth.debian.org/scm/loggerhead/pkg-python/python3-defaults-debian/changes
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> skamster: is the import line different?
<Riddell> stalcup: it got accepted into staging?
<skamster> Riddell: yes, exactly
<skamster> i don't know where it came from
<skamster> Riddell: sorry, my answer was wrong, i'm a bit tired.. no, it's exactly the same i mean
<skamster> so that couldn't it be
<stalcup> Riddell: yes, it did
<Riddell> stalcup: I'll kill the ec2 machine then
<skamster> http://pastebin.com/bfXFHiZX it's on line 52 and on line 58
<stalcup> ok Riddell, thanks anyways
<skamster> http://pastebin.com/KMeNN65i and here it's on line 27 and 32
<Riddell> stalcup: (unless you have some need of it)
<skamster> the first is the plasma-one, the second the standalone
<stalcup> Riddell: nope
<skamster> and on some places is a bit of test-code, but it isn't relevant in that case, i think
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212370 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp pkgDepCache::GetCandidateVer() should be more robust against failure than using a CandidateVerIter BUG:262262 FIXED-IN:1.1.0
<skamster> Riddell: when you've got a idea you would me make very happy - i'm searching really long for that issue..
<Riddell> skamster: I'm afraid I don't, but does it really misspell "address"?
<skamster> ah, yes.. in german, a address is called adresse.. i think it's a typo because of that
<skamster> :)
<Riddell> skamster: well I guess it's a feature of python's namespaces and I expect python programmers would know, today I'm a packager and not really in the python mood though
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212371 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Constructing a QLatin1String with a null const char pointer will yield an empty QString anyways, so there's really no reason to check.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you remember the flick scrolling preview you showed me eons ago?
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212372 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp Fix Package::priority not working at all due to a faulty validity check
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can probably do it
<apachelogger> why shouldnt you, if I did :P
 * apachelogger goes lunching though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wait
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but the video you sent me, that was acutally implemented?
<shadeslayer> because i was looking at http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2008/11/15/flick-list-or-kinetic-scrolling/
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> do you think I would mockup a video? :O
<shadeslayer> then why did you not send in a patch? :P
<apachelogger> you did not ask for it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well .... send one nao :P
 * apachelogger is hungry!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and what class did you use?
<apachelogger> also I dunno where the code is 
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> ok ... just tell me which class you used 
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> I think I wrote wrong
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> s/wrong/one
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> that flickcharm stuff looks very similar
<apachelogger> looks good
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> I would use that
<apachelogger> I would also go eat something
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I am 
<apachelogger> o/
<shadeslayer> but .... its experimental
<shadeslayer> cya
 * shadeslayer tries anyways
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1212373 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/cache.cpp These checks are already performed by pkgCacheFile, and we would already have returned if they were true by the time we do the redundant checks.
<Riddell> ooh, 4.5.95 is working!
<skamster> Riddell: thanks anyway :)
<ximion> hi there :P
<ximion> I packaged debconf-kde for Debian, but the Debian KDE team is too buisy to upload it at time. But the package might be something you can use in Kubuntu...
<ximion> ... it provides all necessary stuff to make PackageKit tools like KPackageKit and pkcon display KDE dialogs for Debconf
<JontheEchidna> !info libdebconf-kde0
<ximion> (the version currently in Ubuntu's repositories doesn't do this)
<ubottu> libdebconf-kde0 (source: libdebconf-kde): Debconf KDE GUI library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn1167939-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 160 kB
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I suppose we could merge
<ximion> JontheEchidna: I added some extra stuf... package was reviewed by the Debian KDE team
<ximion> The proble  is it is not in Debian atm.
<ximion> *problem
<ximion> if you want it in Ubuntu, I will change the naming an upload it to REVU
<stalcup> I can advocatee
<JontheEchidna> ximion: I don't think you need to change the name
<JontheEchidna> we might as well change if Debian is going to go along with the other name
<ximion> JontheEchidna: I was told to change the source package name, cause it contains a lib _and_ an executable.
<ximion> dget http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/d/debconf-kde/debconf-kde_0.1+git20101209-1.dsc
<ximion> currently the package is prepared for Debian.
<JontheEchidna> one thing I noticed is that the dbg package is named libdebconf-kde-dbg, but it contains dbg symbols for both the lib and the helper
<JontheEchidna> I would personally suggest taking a similar route with the -dbg package naming that you did with the source package naming
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Should I create two debug packages? I think one is enough, so is it okay if I just change the name?
<JontheEchidna> One is enough, certainly
<ximion> I'll mark debconf-kde-dbg as conflicting with libdebconf-kde-dbg
<stalcup> oxygen icons sux0r
<Riddell> markey: rc 2 should be ready to test now on maverick if you're feeling brave
<Riddell> Trouble: want tot est?
<Riddell> Trouble: want to test?
<Trouble> Riddell: Hey! Yes please... Ninjas?
<Riddell> Trouble: yes, do you have access?
<Trouble> Yes thanks :)
<Riddell> great, you're the first tester so if it all blows up in your face, do let us know
 * yofel has 4.5.95 installed and waits for his VM to finish something so he can logout...
<Trouble> Lol
<Riddell> yofel: natty or maverick?
<Trouble> If I can get back in here :
<Trouble> D
<yofel> natty
<Trouble> Can I have your personal phone number? :-p
<yofel> I'll do some maverick testing in a VM later
<Riddell> please add test results to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<Trouble> I just gotta finish this upgrade (non Kubuntu related) at work, then I'll be on it
<Riddell> I'm going out for a couple of hours, all being well I'll upload to natty and copy to kubuntu-ppa/beta for maverick when I get back
<Riddell> (or anyone else can if they want to before then)
<yofel> without bindings?
<Riddell> yeah, we'll just have to live with pykde not being entirely up to date
<yofel> k
<dantti> Riddell: did you take a look at the Qt patch? since when Apper supports listing from repos it will probably crash ...
<Riddell> dantti: sorry two KDE releases this week means I haven't had time yet, it's next on my todo list and I will get to it tomorrow
<Riddell> dantti: settled on "Apper" then?
<dantti> Riddell: ok np
<dantti> Riddell: yes, it has a some nice new features..
<Trouble> Packages downloaded (Fetched 79.3MB in 56s) :-p
<dantti> Riddell: a bit new ui http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7448/plasmadesktopqh1558.png
<dantti> more horz space
<dantti> Riddell: and some nice options for notebooks and mobile network connections http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2090/plasmadesktopqq1558.png
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you upgrade that python3 stuff?
<Quintasan> or do we wait till it's in Debian and import?
<yofel> anyone an idea how I can *not* get this if I intentionally disabled strigi? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/strigi.png
<Trouble> Installed RC2 on Maverick... rebooting....
<Quintasan> Trouble: You're dead
<Quintasan> :3
<Trouble> lol
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: hey, about those DMA_WRT_FAIL on my hdd
<Quintasan> yofel: you said something about cables
 * Quintasan is upgrading
<Quintasan> Well whatever, I'll look for new SATA cable
<Quintasan> maybe the cable is giving me Trouble
<yofel> got another one you can exchange it with to test it?
<Quintasan> not really
<Quintasan> I have another one going to the DVD drive
<Trouble> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Trouble> KDM broken
<yofel> whut?
<shadeslayer> Trouble: black login screen?
<shadeslayer> thats normal
<Trouble> "Cannot open theme file /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais"
<shadeslayer> its the *new* theme :P
<ulysses> is it? I have background in KDM:P
<yofel> I have the old background here
<shadeslayer> yofel: you had overwrite errors on natty?
<ulysses> I had that black background, but somehow it is fixed
<shadeslayer> seems to have gone fine here
<Trouble> Then kdm quits. Had to use gdm to get in ;-)
<yofel> shadeslayer: one
<shadeslayer> yofel: upgrade went fine here
<yofel> well, I already fixed it, maybe that's why
<Trouble> I'm on Maverick btw
<shadeslayer> yofel: which package?
<yofel> Trouble: do you have kdebase-workspace-wallpapers installed?
<yofel> shadeslayer: kdewallpapers <> kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<shadeslayer> nopety nope
<yofel> Trouble: at least I get: kdebase-workspace-wallpapers, kdm: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i dont have the other package
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/1921
<shadeslayer> thats probably why
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> also ... ill be installing debian ... this week
<ulysses> hm, I installe plasma-wallpapers-addons yesterday, that installed a lot dependencies, maybe it fixed the background issue?
<shadeslayer> sid + natty + windows 7 = party
<Quintasan> well, I'm out of here
<shadeslayer> will run KDE trunk on debian 
<shadeslayer> w00t
<yofel> shadeslayer: what do you need sid for?
<Quintasan> yofel: If python3 stuff gets updated please retry sip
<Trouble> yofel: I don't have kdebase-workspace-wallpapers on - installing now
<shadeslayer> yofel: fun stuff
<shadeslayer> yofel: rolling release etc
<Quintasan> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/sip/
<yofel> ah
<Quintasan> yofel: This should make it work
<yofel> Quintasan: sure
<Trouble> ...logging out and in again to test :p
<shadeslayer> kaboom
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> need2restart too
<shadeslayer> cya
<yofel> stalcup: can you please upload an up-to-date meta-kde to staging? best you follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph when uploading things
<yofel> Trouble: the world didn't end?
<Trouble> I now have the black kdm background \o/ At least it works :D
<yofel> odd one, I'll try this in my VM later
<stalcup> yofel: what do you mean?
<yofel> stalcup: pretty much all packages need 'kde-sc-dev-latest' which is part of meta-kde to build, look at the kdebase build failure
<yofel> you can use meta-kde from kubuntu-ppa/ppa and update that
<stalcup> I'm sorry, havent done anything like this in over a year
<yofel> np, I forgot meta too in the beginning..
<stalcup> ah, the deps graph
<stalcup> yeah, i'll fix it when I'm done
<stalcup> should go into dep wait though
<yofel> it did I think
<shadeslayer> kabooom
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol i had to start X and then startkde after exporting DISPLAY ... something is borked
<shadeslayer> could not find /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais
<shadeslayer> well
<yofel> doesn't that folder exist at all or...
<yofel> ?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais/wallpapers/ has 2 files
<shadeslayer> dunno why they arent picked up
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> OMFG
<yofel> shadeslayer: are the symlinks broken or not?
<shadeslayer> rekonq is now phast
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<apachelogger> plenty of umeshu makes apachelogger very happy
<shadeslayer> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 65 2011-01-07 00:48 /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais/wallpapers/background-1920x1200.png -> ../../../../../../wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<Trouble> shadeslayer: have you got kdebase-workspace-wallpapers installed?
<shadeslayer> nopety nope
<shadeslayer> do i really need that?
<Trouble> Yes
<Trouble> Because it fixed my problem
<shadeslayer> ah
<Trouble> Or use gdm :-p
<shadeslayer> hm
<yofel> that's *very* odd though because
<yofel> kdewallpapers: /usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/1920x1200.png
<shadeslayer> :P
<Trouble> Your choice lol
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you have kdewallpapers installed?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/1924
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, but i have a update :S
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Package is available at REVU.
<ximion> whoops, he's gone :P
<Trouble> shadeslayer: that's what I had in that dir
<shadeslayer> which i do not want to perform
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's probably my fix from before I guess
<shadeslayer> yofel: try rekonq + KDE 4.6 RC2
<shadeslayer> flippin fast
<yofel> this starts making less and less sense
<yofel> Ethais *was* in kdebase-workspace-wallpapers IIRC, now it's in kdewallpapers (that's the overwrite error I got)
<shadeslayer> lol
<ximion> stalcup: The debconf-kde package is at revu.
<stalcup> ximion: we should really discuss this
<stalcup> apachelogger: ^ what say you?
<yofel> ah wait, only the *wallpaper* was moved to kdewallpapers - the *theme* is still in kdebase-worspace-wallpapers, so you'll need that too
<yofel> how would one fix that? make kdm depend on kdebase-workspace-wallpapers?
<ximion> stalcup: Discuss what? The name? The Debian guys wanted the debconf-kde name (for an IMO valid reason), so it might be good to change it in Ubuntu too.
 * yofel logs out, see you in rc2! ... maybe. ...hopefully, well, soon anyway
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dude, try out rekonq in RC2!
<shadeslayer> well
<ulysses> where'a the RC2?:\
<shadeslayer> build it from git
<shadeslayer> ulysses: KDE 4.6 RC2
<yofel> ulysses: in ninjas
<ulysses> that is problem
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you building rekonq from git?
<yofel> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> aww
<shadeslayer> anyhow ... its awesome :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: how do I nuke my rekonq UI settings by the way?
<yofel> on my eeePC the whole top bar is gone...
<shadeslayer> yofel: .kde/share/config/apps/rekonqrc
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah that can happen ... did you upgrade it?
<yofel> well, it had maverick running and is running natty now so yes
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> hm, rc2 seems mosty fine so far, weather applet still crashes plasma on logout though :S
<shadeslayer> yofel: rebuild against new libionweather should fix that
<yofel> oh? I'll try
<shadeslayer> yeah it usually needs a rebuilt
<shadeslayer> *rebuild
<yofel> erm, that applet is part of kdeplasma-addons though...
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<yofel> well, it was reported upstream, just didn't keep track of it
<yofel> probably still not fixed
<apachelogger> stalcup: I say that I am the drunk
<apachelogger> stalcup: aslo debconf-kde is already in teh archives
<apachelogger> used by muon and kpk
<yofel> I'm somewhat astonished that activities actually work in 4.6 o.O
<stalcup> what;s new
<apachelogger> so what is ximion proposing?
<ximion> apachelogger: I packaged debconf-kde for Debian (new packaging), which provides some bugfixes etc. as well as a new tool to make PackageKit show Debconf KDE dialogs as needed.
<stalcup> can I get the wholw source package?
<stalcup> wait, nm
<ximion> The Debian KDE team is buisy at time, they can't sponsor the package at time, but they reviewed it - the changes might be useful for Kubuntu, so I adjusted the Debian version and pushed it to REVU
<ximion> The feature for the PackageKit command line tools has been added in PackageKit 0.6.11, which is currently in Git and will be available in Debian unstable soon.
<ximion> dget http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/debconf-kde-1101062039/debconf-kde_0.1+git20101209-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ximion> (btw: REVU complains about a missing watch file, the pkg has a get-orig-source rule to fetch the source from Git (KDE Playground))
<apachelogger> ximion: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdebconf-kde
<apachelogger> mayb eit is because I am drunk, but I am confused
<ximion> apachelogger: It's a repackaging for Debian, which contains some new features, like Debconf KDE dialogs for every software using PackageKit (not only KPK/Apper)
<ximion> there are some changes between the package currently in Ubuntu and the new one.
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> why is it calle debconf-kde anyway? :P
<ximion> the name was changed, cause some debian devs asked me to do it - the package not only provides libs, but also an executable.
<apachelogger> brrr
<ximion> I could change the name back, but I'm not sure, if Debian will change too.
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> ximion: this snapshot does not include translations
<ximion> the debconf-kde-dbg package also contains debugging infos for the lib and the helper application.
<ximion> yep - are there existing translations?
 * yofel is tried of getting wiki internal server errors...
<yofel> anyone an idea who I could spam about that?
<apachelogger> ximion: since it lives in KDE, yes there are supposedly translations
<yofel> Trouble: about the black login background - install kdewallpapers and try again
<apachelogger> there are teams who regularly translate playground if they get bored :D
<Trouble> Thanks yofel!
<apachelogger> ximion: in youbuntoo you should add the pervious changelog and mention all the changes and stuff
<apachelogger> since it is not really a new package
<yofel> Riddell: see upgrade notes before uploading - kdm needs some fixup, not sure how though
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: pokety poke
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: its OT in here so PM'ing
<apachelogger> ximion: maintainer should be Ubuntu Developers or Kubuntu Developers, you should be XSBC
<apachelogger> if you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed update-maintainer will solve that IIRC
<ximion> apachelogger: Okay, one moment...
<ximion> (I already changed this maintainer stuff, do you have the latest version?)
<apachelogger> the one you linked to :P
 * apachelogger pulls
<apachelogger> ximion: patch needs to be documented in the changelog
<ximion> cool, the Ubuntu package has a fetch_translations rule!
<ximion> (and also lots of junk in debian/patches)
<apachelogger> ximion: the copyright entry for debconf stuff is ombigous as daniel also holds copyright and his ocde is LGPL
<apachelogger> ximion: sounds like you should merge the two ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise the new packaging looks good anyway
<ximion1> apachelogger: You mean the src/DebconfGui.h etc. files are not (c) to Petr Rockai <me@mornfall.net>?
<ximion> apachelogger: You mean the src/DebconfGui.h etc. files are not (c) to Petr Rockai <me@mornfall.net>?
<ximion> apachelogger: Ah, found danttis license block...
<ximion> apachelogger: hmm, ist there a DEP-5 compliant way to inform about this?
<ximion> looks like translation is not in Git atm
<apachelogger> ximion: dual license I would say
<apachelogger> "BSD or LGPL" is it I think
<apachelogger> in the license block you then just point out that only parts of it are BSD licensed etc.
<ximion> apachelogger: Done.
<ximion> apachelogger: You can find the new packaging here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=8859
<Trouble`> RC2 for Maverick installed now I'm home.... rebooting ;-)
<apachelogger> ximion: did daniel actually release 0.1 already?
<ximion> apachelogger: No, but I asked him to do so :P
<apachelogger> then your version number is wrong :P
<apachelogger> should be 0.1~git...
<apachelogger> ximion: what happened to the patches?
<ximion> apachelogger: Applied upstream.
<apachelogger> ok
<ximion> sorry, version 0.1 is out already, I confused this package with another ojne :P
<ximion> apachelogger: the git repo has a 0.1 tag, so there's an 0.1 release and the package version is correct
<apachelogger> there is only a release when there was an release
 * apachelogger has silly language today
<apachelogger> anyhow, before upstream does not publish 0.1 it is not 0.1+
<apachelogger> at least for my policy it is not
<ximion> apachelogger: As I said, there was a 0.1 release - I only got confused with another package when I said no :P
<ximion> so the + is correct
<apachelogger> fair enough
<apachelogger> where is the tar? :P
<ximion> apachelogger: See https://projects.kde.org/news/7
<ximion> :P
<apachelogger> very unconventional ^^
<ximion> I immediately switched to a newer snapshot, cause it had some very important patches, so I stopped begging dantti for a tarball :P
<apachelogger> anyone up for a review?
 * apachelogger does not want to upload with just one review considering the substantial change
<apachelogger> you are all very lazy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<yofel> stalcup: how did you upload them?
<yofel> and I only see 5 so far
<apachelogger> ah
<stalcup> dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging <source.changes> (Read about uploading)
<apachelogger> yofel and stalcup could take a look at debconf-kde :D
<apachelogger> there I got you
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> :P
<stalcup> as a build dep?
<yofel> maybe later
<stalcup> ah, looked at it
<stalcup> apachelogger: advocated
<stalcup> I
<stalcup> am still trying to figure out my ppa mess
<yofel> ppa looks right...
<yofel> aaaah, did you already try to upload them? dput skips already uploaded things I think
<yofel> remove and .upload files
<stalcup> right
<yofel> *any
<stalcup> no, they were all uploaded regular like
<stalcup> the only thing I changed was ~maverick
<stalcup> which is the fail I would guess
<yofel> checked if they were rejected?
<stalcup> all accepted
<yofel> ...
<stalcup> Riddell: ^ when you have a moment
<apachelogger> stalcup: can you testbuild?
<stalcup> yus
 * apachelogger seems to have a broken natty builder
<yofel> stalcup: *SIGH* - you uploaded all other ones to kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<stalcup> omg
<apachelogger> also I need to hookify the arm builders
<apachelogger> eee
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?start=75&batch=75
<apachelogger> so much todo
<stalcup> I'll move them
<yofel> well, the version is right, so if nothing's broken in your packaging nobody should complain..
<stalcup> done
<apachelogger> anyone wanna join a skype session?
 * stalcup no have skype
<apachelogger> stalcup: get it :D
<stalcup> apachelogger: ah, ok
<stalcup> I had a question about regaining my kubuntu membership - when would be a good timeframe?
<apachelogger> ask on skype
<apachelogger> I shall give you
<stalcup> mind, i just did this https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<stalcup> ok, hold on
<ximion> !info libdebconf-kde-dbg
<ubottu> libdebconf-kde-dbg (source: libdebconf-kde): Debconf KDE debugging symbols. In component main, is extra. Version 0.1~svn1167939-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 307 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<apachelogger> Nightrose: skype?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sorry - no time atm :( 
<apachelogger> :(
<stalcup> apachelogger: what's you skype info?
 * yofel wants kubuntu-membership too :S
<yofel> nah, first need to write a usable wiki page
<apachelogger> stalcup: apachelogger
<apachelogger> what else?
<stalcup> yofel: get motu
<stalcup> apachelogger: good point
<yofel> stalcup: that's scheduled for sometime after that :P
<ximion> apachelogger stalcup: Thanks for reviewing debconf-kde!
<ximion> apachelogger: I'll be away in a few minutes...
<ximion> Are there any plans about Apper, the renamed KPackageKit, in Kubuntu? Is someone working on the packaging?
<apachelogger> stalcup: still waiting on a test build :P
<apachelogger> stalcup: markey, markey stalcup
<apachelogger> ximion: you should become kubuntu member
<ximion> apachelogger: How?
<apachelogger> make more contributions and apply :D
<fenris-web> bugs 694592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694592 in Kubuntu PPA "Broken settings in 4.6 rc1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694592
<fenris-web> apachelogger: any one look into it ? 
<apachelogger> probably
<ximion> apachelogger: At time I make nearly all contributions through Debian...
<yofel> fenris-web: try to install kdebase-workspace-wallpapers or kdewallpapers for the kdm background
<ximion> (but I always look at Ubuntu to apply all changes too :P)
<apachelogger> ximion: so you make contributions ;)
<apachelogger> when you think you made enough, apply for membership
<yofel> fenris-web: as for the gtk settings a fix was discussed IIRC, should be out for rc2 maybe
<fenris-web> yofel: owh ok . thanks for da info .. 
<fenris-web> eta for rc2 release ? :)
<yofel> fenris-web: 'hopefully tomorrow' - with a big hopefully
<ximion> apachelogger: Ok... I'll see... At time I think I still have to wait until I really got the "how to do a package right" practice :P
<fenris-web> \0/ ... i hope so .. 
<apachelogger> ximion: kubuntu membership is not about that
<apachelogger> ximion: it is about doing something of value for the community
<ximion> apachelogger: Since libdebconf-kde-dbg will be left if debconf-kde is uploaded, DAK won't remove the source package... So I'll file a bug to remove the pkg manually tomorrow.
<ximion> ...or do you thing a transitional package would be better?
<ximion> (IMHO not necessary for an extra priority pkg)
<yofel> apachelogger: got some advice when I should try to apply? I've been around for a while, kubuntu only recently though (noticible)
<ximion> apachelogger: 
<ximion> Rejected:
<ximion> Unable to find source package debconf-kde/0.1+git20101228-0ubuntu1 in natty
<Riddell> Trouble`: as usual kdm has no update method for its config files, we'll need to work out how to fix that 
<Trouble`> Riddell's back \o/
<ximion> apachelogger: so the changelog has to indicate an initial release of this pkg, no?
<Riddell> I'm back!
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<yofel> Riddell: that's the problem? actually I think it's the theme file not being installed by default (or I'm misunderstanding something)
<Riddell> yofel: well the default theme changed
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> wait, it did?
<Riddell> but nothing upgrades /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<Trouble`> :-s
<Riddell> and kdm doesn't do sensible fallback if it can't find the theme
<yofel> ..
<Riddell> at least I assume the default has changed, should be horos now
<apachelogger> ximion: well, yours is not initial for ubuntu :D
<fenris-web> yofel: any idea y my quassel cant get connected ? i realize it after upgrade to 4.6rc1
<ximion> apachelogger: Huh! There's something wrong with the PPA builders - the Reject was from a PPA, but it's content showed it was an "official" package - also the PPA service sent me messages that debconf-kde builds failed, but at the buildlooks say "everything okay"
<Trouble`> Yea, in my kdmrc: "Theme=/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais" :-(
<yofel> fenris-web: no.. and I don't think anyone else had that so far
<fenris-web> owh ok .. thanks .. ill try to figure it out .. 
<apachelogger> stalcup: are you actually here?
<yofel> fenris-web: core/client or single client? look at .xsession-errors in any case
<ejat> ahh .. finally .. maybe my connection .. 
 * Trouble` manually changes his kdm theme to horos
<yofel> yep, changing theme by hand worked :S
<Riddell> hmm, it's actually not the default
<stalcup> apachelogger: where'd you go?
<Riddell> guess I should put those files back in the kdm package then until upstream changes the setting
<stalcup> Riddell: 4.5.5 is done, just building atm
<apachelogger> stalcup: I muted you
<apachelogger> because of the shoe finding business :)
<stalcup> ahahahahaha
<stalcup> sorry
<apachelogger> stalcup: you are back now, wer are talking about kde exerience stuff
<stalcup> okie
 * yofel starts walking around in cycles around stalcup mumbling something about meta-kde
<stalcup> yofel: it will build
<stalcup> just weirdly
<yofel> looking at the amount of dep-waits I doubt that
<yofel> stalcup: you'll at least need to copy meta-kde from ppa to staging, default meta-kde in maverick is too old
<apachelogger> stalcup: you dropped, was that intentional?
<stalcup> no, hold on :(
<stalcup> yofel: I already coppied it over
<yofel> stalcup: doesn't show up (yet)
<Riddell> stalcup: all of it?
<stalcup> shows up here
<yofel> stalcup: *where* ?
<stalcup> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<yofel> not for me
<yofel> ...
<yofel> stalcup: this is the list it shows for me - anything missing? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/lp.png
<stalcup> yofel: looks the same to me
<yofel> then meta-kde is missing
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1381688/+listing-archive-extra
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay, ajax is working!
<stalcup> ok
<stalcup> yofel: how do I get it, dget fails
<yofel> o.O
<Riddell> apachelogger: I have no microphone
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is silly
<yofel> dget really fails...
<apachelogger> we are having a nice KDE talk sessoin thing
<yofel> stalcup: use wget on the dsc and tar.gz
<stalcup> k, done
<stalcup> now for some dpkg voodoo
 * stalcup no remember
<yofel> dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<stalcup> had to restart my terminal
<stalcup> meta on the way
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-07
<gnomelogger> Riddell: /usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kresources_shared_akonadi.mo
<gnomelogger> Riddell: libkdepim4 4:4.5.93-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<gnomelogger> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/0101-pulse-Disable-xlib-in-pulse.-libpulse-now-uses-xcb-o.patch sort of changelog: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/changelog
<EagleScreen> I ma wtaching a *.install file as reference
<EagleScreen> it only has the target files to be installed
<gnomelogger> Riddell: did you fall asleep?
<Riddell> gnomelogger: I'm busy packaging!
<Riddell> I also don't care much about computer games
<gnomelogger> Riddell: you should for that one :D
<EagleScreen> I ma curious how Debian/Ubuntu knows the origin file to copy
<Riddell> EagleScreen: make install is run
<Riddell> that installs the files into debian/tmp
<gnomelogger> well actually dh_install I believe
<Riddell> and the .install file tell debhelper which .deb to put it into
<Riddell> by coping the file from debian/tmp to debian/<package>/ which gets made into the .deb
<EagleScreen> the current make install installs all in /usr/local/share........, will dh_install install them in /usr/share instead?
<Riddell> cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<Riddell> that's how it's configured
<EagleScreen> well
<Riddell> then after `make` the packaging runs  `DESTDIR=debian/tmp make install` and the files get installed into debian/tmp/usr/...
<EagleScreen> to know which files must I include in the .deb, I ma using the 'make install' output, am I doing it well?
<Riddell> then dh_install copies to debian/<package>/usr/... which gets made into the .deb
<EagleScreen> * to know which files to write in the .install
<Riddell> EagleScreen: does the package make more than one .deb file?
<EagleScreen> I want it to do it (binary and debugging symbols) I am working in packaging KDE4 verison of Kdbg
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> that might help
<Riddell> should give you a list of files that need to be added to .install files
<EagleScreen> I got this:
<EagleScreen> $ dh_install --list-missing
<EagleScreen> dh_install: kdbg missing files (), aborting
<Riddell> well that'll only work if the source package has been built
<Riddell> if you want to install all files you should be able to just put "usr/" into the .install file
<Riddell> that'll copy the whole directory
<EagleScreen> and is it good? I don't see any reason to not copy some files
<Riddell> yes, I expect it's what you want
<EagleScreen> ok, thanks
<Riddell> if you only make one .deb package then you don't need a .install file at all, it'll just put all the files into the package.  but you have a dbg package that might not be the case
<EagleScreen> I understand
<EagleScreen> do you recommend some argument to run lintian with?
<Riddell> I just run it as "lintian"
 * gnomelogger also meant to por the list missing foo -.-
<gnomelogger> meh
<gnomelogger> so much todo
<gnomelogger> :(
<EagleScreen> I can't create a natty enviroment with pbuilder, I get this: http://pastebin.ca/2039969
<EagleScreen> (I am running Debian testing right now)
<yofel> EagleScreen: make sure you have '--keyring' '/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg' in your DEBOOTSTRAPOPTS for ubuntu pbuilders
<yofel> EagleScreen: here's how I do it for debian, like 69f http://paste.ubuntu.com/551331/
<yofel> *line 69f
<EagleScreen> can it go in .pbuilderrc?
<EagleScreen> Isee
<yofel> (that's my pbuilderrc btw.)
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<gnomelogger> that sould not be  needed unless you override the default rc
<Riddell> 4.5.95 uploaded to natty
<Riddell> will do maverick tomorrow morning 
<gnomelogger> sweet
<EagleScreen> I have this: http://pastebin.ca/2039980 and the error is still here
<EagleScreen> yofel: any idea?
<EagleScreen> yofel: the right option is "--keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg" look at the '='
<stalcup> Riddell: ScottK https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<ScottK> stalcup: We need someone to test them then.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't see an upload for kde4libs (4.5.95 on natty).  I'm not going to do it though in case you didn't upload it on purpose (do check bzr though as I found one small thing after I uploaded to the PPA).
<valorie> it there no way to tell muon to just update everything which needs updating?
<valorie> I am not gonna do them one by one
<valorie> eh, I'll just do it with apt-get
<valorie> easier
<ulysses> I have an error during the upgrade from KDE 4.6 RC1 to RC2 in Natty
<ulysses>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdewallpapers_4%3a4.5.95-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<ulysses>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wheee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i found web browsing to be faster in general
<shadeslayer> afiestas: it would be nice to get a option to turn off bluetooth in bluedevil
<hrw> hi
<hrw> bug 699773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699773 in kdeartwork (Ubuntu) " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699773
<ulysses> hm, I can confirm it
<hrw> added report from dpkg --force-overwrite -i
<yofel> ulysses: huh?
<yofel> I fixed that yesterday...
<ulysses> I updated today
<ulysses> an aóhour ago
<hrw> I just updated my system
<ulysses> hour…
<yofel> Riddell: you did not merge my kdeartwork branch before uploading...
<hrw> heh... I love how plymouth disbehaves on my computers ;D
<Riddell> yofel: oh foo sorry
<afiestas> shadeslayer: master has it
<shadeslayer> afiestas: kewl thanks :D
<ulysses> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kepek/oxygentransparent.png
<Riddell> pretty
<Trouble> Ooooh yea, that is looking good!
<Trouble> kdm : Depends: libkworkspace4 (= 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa2) but 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa3 is to be installed
<Riddell> Trouble: amd64 or i386?
<Trouble> amd64
<Trouble> Also... kdm : Depends: kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins (= 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa2) but 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa3 is to be installed
<markey> where is apachelogger?
<markey> I need to kill him a bit
<markey> just a bit
<markey> he posted a pic on Facebook
<markey> from me
<markey> good thing that is says "Mark Shuttleworth"
<markey> I'm totally resembling him
<Riddell> Trouble: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages  says kdm has 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa3
<skfin> How do you kill him a bit? Like you stab him with knife but just a bit?
<markey> axe murdering, I think
<markey> ah, he is hiding as gnomelogger
<skfin> markey: That is killing him properly, not a bit
<ulysses> gnome?:o traitor!
<markey> skfin: also fine
<skfin> Okay
<Trouble> Riddell: Hmmmm yes I see! Let me see if I can work out what is going wrong
<Trouble> I wonder if it's to do with this error from apt-get update that has suddenly appeared: "W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 87850 78089"
<Trouble> Riddell: It's okay now! Sorry to have bothered you :)
 * Trouble kicks LaunchPad
<yofel> I see that error too rather frequently with the ninjas PPA, wonder what's wrong with apt..
<yofel> or launchpad, right..
 * Trouble kicks apt-get for good measure
<daitheflu> hi guys, I wonder if someone knows how to use KServices with PyKDE4 ? I'd like to make a plugin-based app
 * jussi kicks Trouble...
 * Trouble gives jussi some trouble
 * jussi kicks Trouble... OUT! 
<Trouble> lol
<Trouble> /kickban!
<jussi> Trouble: are you asking for trouble? 
 * yofel had a knockout script for xchat once to do that for a limited time ^^
 * Trouble cracks up
<jussi> daitheflu: Im sorry to be so inattentive to your question, I just dont know the answer
<Trouble> My first name is Justin...#
<Trouble> Justin Trouble :D
<jussi> now that is a complete dad joke :P
<Trouble> Just-in Trouble (for the slow people)
<yofel> you indeed have a troublesome name ^^
<daitheflu> jussi: no worries :)
<Trouble> My real surname isn't actually Trouble btw ;-)
<jussi> Trouble: you know what we do with troublemakers here... :D
 * jussi gets out the banhammer :P  
<markey> Riddell: K3B is borked in Maverick with RC1 updates
<yofel> markey: what happened?
<markey> Riddell: says: "Unable to fixate disk. cdrecord has no permission to open the device."
<markey> a HAL issue?
<Trouble> lol banhammer :D
<markey> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/9RegQyTA
<markey> debug output from K3B
 * jussi drags Trouble to #kubuntu-offtopic - shh, theres workers in here!!! :D
<Trouble> I would never have guessed there was somewhere for offtopic Kubuntu chat from the way apachelogger goes on and on in here ;-p
 * jussi waves in the sabdfl's direction
 * yofel does an update test for 4.5.5 in the meanwhile
<Riddell> markey: yeah, try installing hal
<Riddell> we need to talk to upstream about that
<Riddell> daitheflu: I'm afraid pykde guru sime isn't around currently (he's had a baby), probably best to e-mail the kdebindings list or the pyqt list
<yofel> stalcup: kdeutils 4.5.5 is missing
<daitheflu> Riddell: thanks for the advice, I'll try the mailing-lists
<markey> Riddell: how to install HAL?
<markey> maybe I should run K3B with sudo?
<yofel> sudo apt-get install hal if it's missing
 * yofel wonders if ppa.launchpad.net will ever have mirrors...
<yofel> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> yofel: \o
<Quintasan> What's with sip?
<markey> yofel: thx
<Quintasan> yofel: POX mailed me that there are stil some problems with sip, I will probably get everthing sorted out today
<yofel> ok, I'm on an off today and will be gone for a while later, just ping me when sip works
<Quintasan> Okay,
<yofel> grr, keyboard-configuration in natty is annoying
<Quintasan> Can't we remove this stuff?
<Quintasan> I can't even figure out what it does
<markeylogger> my head files like someone played football with it
<markeylogger> :S
<Quintasan> markeylogger: Ain't that because you got drunk?
<yofel> markeylogger: any plans to update phonon-backend-gst in natty? I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/551474/
<yofel> vlc backend works fine at least
<apachelogger> yofel: make a snapshot :P
<yofel> hm, _Groo_ had daily builds I think, maybe I'll test that later
<apachelogger> phonon 4.4.4 comes out the day KDE 4.6 final is getting tagged
<apachelogger> (someting 19 or so)
<yofel> ah, cool
<ulysses> KDE 4.6 will be tagged at 19th january
<Quintasan> blame apachelogger for every breakage as we usually do and we will be fine ;)
<apachelogger> talkign about that
<apachelogger> it would be very cool if project neon could become usable at some point
<apachelogger> every day that it is not published and advertised and used is a wasted one
<yofel> apachelogger: sure thing, wanna fix0r bug 109114 while waiting?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109114 in Bazaar "[master] bzr holds whole files in memory; raises MemoryError on large files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109114
<apachelogger> so bzr is blocking again?
<yofel> sure, it's blocking kdelibs, kdebase, kdepim and something else
<apachelogger> see, here is the thing, if you guys had a blog you could start some public ranting, pissing the bzr devs off and thus getting this fixed
<yofel> apachelogger: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/RecipeStatus
<yofel> ah, and qt
 * yofel gets something to eat, bbl
 * apachelogger needs to work on the ubuntu contact book stuff
<apachelogger> oi vey
<apachelogger> also a UDS essentials lists in order, so no one shall forget their bathingsuite no more
<apachelogger> Mamarok: can you please stop markey from always wanting skype sessions :P
<Quintasan|Droid> yofel: how do fix this kdm bug?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: !!!
<Quintasan|Droid> apachelogger: piiiing
<Quintasan|Droid> apachelogger: did u update to rc2?
 * apachelogger shows Quintasan|Droid a nakkid picture of kubotu and hopes to scare him away
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Droid: no, jr did
<apachelogger> did he break something?
<Quintasan|Droid> Hurrr
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger cant read quite well today
<Quintasan|Droid> Dunno, kdm mumbles something about ethias dir no being available
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Droid: only on what is yet available on 10.10
<apachelogger> yeah, that hought to be fixed in natty and a fix for 10.10 coming today jr said
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Droid: just edit your kdmrc
<Quintasan|Droid> I has natty lol
<apachelogger> then possibly his fix was insufficient *shrug*
<yofel> Quintasan|Droid: switch to horus theme or instal kdebase-workspace-wallpapers and kdewallpapers
<yofel> ethais was cut into pieces
 * apachelogger looks at his inbox, sees a couple of bug report labels lighting up and decides to not read mails today
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan|Droid> Wtf
<Quintasan|Droid> yofel: where do I change this?
<Quintasan|Droid> I need path since my terminal is somehow split
<apachelogger> there is stuff like "Applications with phonon-vlc crashes at startup"
<Quintasan|Droid> Like the prompt starts on the right side of the screen and ends at the left
<apachelogger> of which I am sure is either fixed or only affecting opensuse
<yofel> Quintasan|Droid: set 'Theme' in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc, now I need to find out what the path was...
<yofel> grr, both my upgraded pcs are off :S
<apachelogger> same as ethias
<apachelogger> just with horos
<yofel> Quintasan|Droid: just look yourself what the new theme is called in /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/horos I believe
<yofel> yeah, can't remember the exact name
<apachelogger> Mamarok: btw, according to golem phonon is an audio backend, whereas xine is a video backend
<yofel> yep, horos
<apachelogger> I love them very much
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> I only read their crap every once in a while, and yet they manage to always have news to piss me off big time
<Quintasan> hurp durp
<Quintasan> yofel: thanks
<yofel> np
<Riddell> roar, kdebase-workspace artwork is going to kill me
<ScottK> Riddell: kdebase is currently depwait on an updated kde-sv-dev-latest, but it's not been updated.  Should we update kde-sc-dev-latest or bump down the build-dep version in kdebase?
<Riddell> yes meta-kde should get uploaded
<Riddell> I'm just stressing at kdebase-workspace just now
<ScottK> OK.  I can take care of that.
<Riddell> thanks
<84XABIUT3> hello all.. does someone know when this workaround will be used? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604122 i need to put some files on my sd-card..
<84XABIUT3> :s
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 604122 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<84XABIUT3> or where is a workaround-kernel which is easy to install?
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> 84XABIUT3: Help is in #ubuntu or #kubuntu.
<84XABIUT3> ok, thanks
<84XABIUT3> ScottK: do you know the solution? i asked, but since now, no one answered.. and i'm a bit in a hurry :s
<ScottK> 84XABIUT3: No.  I haven't had that problem.
<84XABIUT3> ok..
<Quintasan> 84XABIUT3: You'd better ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<Quintasan> 84XABIUT3: and you need to be veeeeery patient to get answer there
<84XABIUT3> damn :
<84XABIUT3> :s
<84XABIUT3> why isn't it workarounded by CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=n ?!?
<apachelogger> we do not know, as Quintasan indicated #ubuntu-kernel is where kernel matters are discussed
<Quintasan> 84XABIUT3: We're just making Kubuntu,not kernel
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1212588 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/CMakeLists.txt Somehow the adding of the icons directory to CMakeLists.txt got undone...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you get my ping a couple of days ago RE checking symbol changes in kde4libs/pimlibs for 4.5.95?  Do you think you'll be able to look at it?
<ScottK> http://pastebin.com/yw84BitX is kde4libs in case you missed it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope, I hadn't gotten that ping. I can take a look at it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.  I can't seem to find my pimlibs diff, but it's in the archive now, so you can look at the build logs there.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please wait until after kde4libs finishes on armel and powerpc to upload an update if you come up with one.
<Quintasan> Desktop effects are really smooth now!
<ScottK> Riddell: Reading https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-qa/2011-January/001379.html I'm left wondering if we shouldn't set reboot required for full KDE SC version updates?
<markey> re
<markey> Riddell: 
<markey> "hal is already the newest version."
<markey> it was installed...
<ScottK> markey: I think the thing that was causing k3b to fail even when hal was installed is fixed in rc2
<ScottK> If not, I suspect afiestas is the person to talk to.
<afiestas> I'm not :p
<apachelogger> ScottK: we should
<apachelogger> also I have a bug about that somewhere
<markey> ScottK: ah, cool
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/379820
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/379820)
<apachelogger> nice that it timed out
<apachelogger> love it
<markey> ScottK: is RC2 in backports now?
<ScottK> No idea.  I've just been following Natty.
<ScottK> It's uploaded there, but still building.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, I'm not sure what the problem is for that ubuntu-qa person, the upgrade should be ABI compatible
<Riddell> having a "log out" notifier wouldn't be a bad idea though
<apachelogger> Riddell: desktop file foobar
<Riddell> what's changed in the desktop file?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> at any rate a log out would solve the problem
<apachelogger> could also be that an interface in kded changed and kate used the old one or somesuch
<Riddell> yay, the maverick upgrade to 4.5.95 worked!
<ScottK> apachelogger: All of which shouldn't happen in a point release.
<apachelogger> without backtrace it is hard to tell what exactly went wrong
<ScottK> I've got one lucid machine here still on 4.4.2.  I'll see if I can replicate it on upgrade over the weekend.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, kate shouldnt crash either ;)
 * apachelogger pours himself a glass of baileys
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/676663 still needs lucid verification
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, that will be hard, just decline :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 676663 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu Lucid) "Kopete ICQ plugin broken due to login server change" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Mamarok> apachelogger: about Golem: WTF?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that is so difficult with his puppy eyes and snoring ;)
<yuriy_work> FWIW: there is a really annoying scrolling bug in 4.6 beta on Maverick (using fglrx).  Only the top and bottom couple of lines seem to scroll in konsole and akregator
<ScottK> Look slike a git snapshot of k3b might be worth trying.
<ScottK> yuriy_work: We're on RC2 now.  Still a problem?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Actually it doesn't.  Just mark it fixed released.  In lucid it got rolled in with the 4.4.5 update.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ok
<ScottK> Be sure to remove the verification-needed tag too
<Riddell> blamo! for asdf in kdeaccessibility kdeadmin kdeartwork kdebase kdebase-runtime kdebase-workspace kdebindings kdeedu kdegames kdegraphics kde4libs kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdepimlibs kdeplasma-addons kdesdk kdetoys kdeutils kdewebdev oxygen-icons; do echo ${asdf}; copy-package.py -s maverick -p kubuntu-ninjas -b --to-suite=maverick --to-ppa=kubuntu-ppa --to-ppa-name=beta ${asdf} -y; done
<Riddell> oh hmm, probably didn't want kdebindings in there
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is already at verification-done anyway
<ScottK> OK
<apachelogger> Riddell: intersting variable name :P
<ScottK> He favors that one
<ScottK> Probably somehow tied to his use of emacs.
<apachelogger> not for long, as we will remove the emacs along with the pyth0nr
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<Riddell> contrary to rumour emacs key bindings aren't four random keys :)
<apachelogger> unless emacs gets rewritten in java
 * Riddell rewrites apachelogger in lisp
<apachelogger> Riddell:  only semi-random? :P
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> common lisp plz
<apachelogger> http://shawn.hamman.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/lisp-programmers.jpg
 * apachelogger likes erlang :D
<yuriy_work> ScottK: haven't updated yet. i figured the status in here meant it wasn't ready
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> since I am not very motivated to do anything ... anything anyone wants me to work on?
 * apachelogger could probably do the vlc SRU to fix phonon-vlc crashes
<apachelogger> Mamarok: http://www.golem.de/1101/80445.html
<yuriy_work> actually i'm running RC1, and don't see RC2 in beta repo yet. and this is happening in konqueror as well, just not as consistently
<apachelogger> "Wenn die entsprechende Magnet-URI im Webbrowser Konqueror aufgerufen wird, wird der Videostrom per Ktorrent-Dbus an das Audiobackend Phonon und das Videobackend Xine übertragen. "
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you be willing to chat with k3b upstream and see if they plan a bugfix release soon?  Looking at their git log it seems they've accumulated a fair number of bug fixes, including one or two changes that may relate to the hal transition.
<Riddell> could you sort out my mortgage too please?
<Riddell> oh and pack my bags for dallas, that would be handy
<ScottK> Riddell: Are you planning on covering the release meeting or would you rather I did it so you can keep wrestling with packages?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oi! i have no sound
<apachelogger> I rather chat with upstream :P
<Riddell> ScottK: oh aye, thanks for reminding me.  I can do it
<apachelogger> ScottK: OTOH k3b upstream is release lazy
<apachelogger> one always has to force him into releaseing stuff :P
<Riddell> yuriy_work: are you on maverick?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is very forutnate
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's a task for you then.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: means more work gets done
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also, please get your bloggy blog aggregated on all the planets on planet earth and rant about bzr blocking neon and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my interwebz is all sorts of fail .... i finally got it working after a days work
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they fixed a mem bug 
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> from what i can remember
<Mamarok> apachelogger: that jt guy at Golem is really an idiot. He basically translated from whilo's blog: http://whilos.blogsite.org/?p=157 and what he didn't understand he just made up, how stupid is that!
<Mamarok> and it is always him, they should fire that idiot
<apachelogger> that is golem right there
<apachelogger> maybe I should write a letter to the BBC
<yuriy_work> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> yuriy_work: RC 2 is about to appear in the beta PPA, are you able to test?
<yuriy_work> Riddell: yeah
 * shadeslayer is still operating @ 20KBps
<shadeslayer> flipping ISP madness
<shadeslayer> stuff is down all over New Delhi ... 
<apachelogger> ScottK: did I not fix the hal issues?
<shadeslayer> took me a day to just upgrade to RC2!!! 
 * apachelogger seems to remember backporting something from upstream
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> blogging
<ScottK> apachelogger: No idea, but I thought that's what markey was whining about.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is what you get for living on the north pole
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think he's on the east pole.
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> east pole then
<apachelogger> ScottK: markey is always whining about smth :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: more likely is that someone did not backport my k3b fix
<apachelogger> as I only applied it in natty
<shadeslayer> apparently theyre upgrading infrastructure and im supposed to be getting a bandwidth upgrade
<Riddell> he was moaning that someone put a picture of him on facebook earlier
<ScottK> Probably.
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> the strangest thing!
<apachelogger> someone apparently hacked my facebook account
<apachelogger> and put pictures of markey online
<apachelogger> very weird
<Riddell> the cads
<apachelogger> kubotu: google cads
<kubotu> Results for cads: 1. CADS: Help for Skiers Knees: http://www.cads.com/ | 2. Center for Advanced Defense Studies | Innovation for Peace: http://www.c4ads.org/ | 3. Cad | Define Cad at Dictionary.com: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cad
<Riddell> nope, none of them
<apachelogger> stupid google
<Riddell> kubotu: google cad
<kubotu> Results for cad: 1. Ctrl-Alt-Del Comic: http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/ | 2. Computer-aided design - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer-aided_design | 3. Atlanta CAD Services, Inc. Training in Norcross, Georgia, United ...: http://www.training-classes.com/providers/00/07/724_atlanta_cad_services_inc_.php
<Riddell> nope, none of them, google isn't posh and english enough
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> its like ive gone back to the era of dialup
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you had faster webs at the east pole?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> strange enough
<shadeslayer> and then my ISP went : "oh lets upgrade and screw everyone else"
<shadeslayer> so here i am
<shadeslayer> getting screwed by Airtel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: go do the blogging, blogging is esay on the bandwith
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah .... blogilo is downloading at 10KBps
<shadeslayer> and someone
<apachelogger> intarwebs over air is bound to be slower than over cable
<shadeslayer> plz2fix kdm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not when your operating on N band WiFi
<apachelogger> of course you at the east pole have all sorts of deserts I suppose
<shadeslayer> 150Mbps
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> you have only local intarwebs?
<shadeslayer> lawl ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> pretty much ... 
<apachelogger> as surely you still need cablez to get to the rest of the worlds pr0n
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I am resonable confident that k3b in natty does not exhibit those hal problems
<shadeslayer> see even kronos is timing out :P
<apachelogger> if only someone could backport it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you do not what? :P
<apachelogger> people here time out and change nicks and stuff so often that I turned that off
 * Trouble gives apachelogger a hug
<shadeslayer> oh
 * apachelogger feels troubled now
<shadeslayer> :D
<markey> wasn't it a bit risky to do the whole HAL nuking in Maverick?
<shadeslayer> no HAL in maverick? 0_o
<Riddell> markey: well if you have hal installed then it's another issue, something with KDE Platform 4.6 and K3b interaction
<markey> ok
<Riddell> there's nothing that removes hal in maverick for people
<markey> was just wondering, because "upower" was missing here, and half of my ThinkPad stopped working...
<markey> no power management, no sound...
<Riddell> markey: yeah I fixed that, added it as a dependency now
<markey> ah cool
<markey> nice
<shadeslayer> no sound here either :(
<markey> shadeslayer: I know the fix
<Riddell> your feedback is made use of :)
<shadeslayer> شصیشیسیششسبهشتسهبشد
<shadeslayer> lol
<markey> shadeslayer: delete all of the KMix config files
<shadeslayer> i pressed caps
<shadeslayer> and
<markey> and restart KDE
<markey> then it works again
<Riddell> ScottK: do I remember right you were asking mvo to get the distupgrade tool to remove hal?
<shadeslayer> that comes on 0_o
<shadeslayer> markey: whcih files?
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC yes.
<Riddell> ScottK: any response?
<shadeslayer> oh my 
<markey> shadeslayer: rm -rf $HOME/.kde/share/apps/kmix rm $HOME/.kde/share/config/kmixrc
<Riddell> ScottK: on the seeds, it seems best to make a new seed collection for kubuntu-mobile
<shadeslayer> turning on caps also turns on screen log
<shadeslayer> magic
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kubuntu is full of magic
<shadeslayer> markey: thanks...
<shadeslayer> now to reboot
<ScottK> shadeslayer: All you need to do is restart your KDE session.  Reboot isn't needed.
<Riddell> yuriy_work: RC 2 in beta now, go go testing!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: magic?
<apachelogger> where>
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> nothing helped
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pressing caps turns on my scroll lock
<shadeslayer> KDM is broken
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> make that : KDM is *still* broken
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/N1kNn.png <<
<apachelogger> do not press caps
<shadeslayer> stuff keeps crashing ^_^
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> OH ..
<apachelogger> face it
<apachelogger> your system is fckd
 * apachelogger ponders upgrading to natty
<shadeslayer> there is a bug reported against the dpkg for the caps lock key issue i think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dont... im going back to maverick
<shadeslayer> just need to zsync 10.10
<apachelogger> clearly it needs work then :P
<shadeslayer> yep
 * apachelogger finds it odd that a developer downgrades instead of fixing things :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i could ... but i haz no bandwidth to fix this 
<shadeslayer> for eg
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> if you did not live at the east pole...
<shadeslayer> in order to fix KDM bug i think i have to install kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<shadeslayer> which is 60MB ... on a 15-20 KBps connection :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: actually that should be fixed in the latest version
<Riddell> I moved the ethais kdm theme back to the kdm package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: completely updated system
<Riddell> you could also just change the setting to horos
<markey> apachelogger: so, how would you like to die? I could do the axe murdering thing, or come when you sleep, and inject some poison
<shadeslayer> from main archives
<markey> your choice :D
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> markey: why are you killing apachelogger? 
<apachelogger> markey: latter
<markey> yes.
<apachelogger> former makes a mess
<markey> ok
<markey> apachelogger: when is it convenient for you? could come tomorrow night
<shadeslayer> markey: wait for me too 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: someone hacked my facebook and uploaded nakkid pix of markey
<Riddell> inject some poison method means you can't donate your organs, that's very selfish
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> markey: I would prefer dying in my own bed
<markey> shadeslayer: alright, we can put photos of dead apachelogger on Facebook then
<shadeslayer> markey: well ... im killing him because my phonon gstreamer thingy went kaput
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, if markey chops my liver in 4 parts that is not gonna help either
<markey> and write: "Julias Assange is dead. Here is the proof!"
<shadeslayer> lol
<markey> shadeslayer: yep, another good reason
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: something for you : http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/06/speakal-doctor-who-tardis-speaker-prototype-hands-on/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<apachelogger> pgst kaput?
<apachelogger> whut?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> dont mess with me
<shadeslayer> no sound
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> Y U STEAL MY SOUND
<apachelogger> more like your pulseaudio is dead
<markey> args, Amarok collection is totally borked. I'm playing Genesis, but they seem to have a female singer now
<markey> sounds a lot like Bjork
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> wth
<markey> shadeslayer: fail
<apachelogger> markey: happens to me a lot
<apachelogger> did not quit emanage to pinpoint the cause though
<markey> apachelogger: that's because of the LSD that you smoke
<apachelogger> I think for me it is related to external disk loosing connection while amarok is doing a scan
<apachelogger> markey: leave my addictions out of this
<markey> nah, what I have here is a recent regression, Ralf borked something last night
<shadeslayer> lol
<markey> I blame the Ralf "Scanner Man" Engels. from the evil kingdom of Nokia
<shadeslayer> markey: why did you let apachelogger click a photo of you when you were sleeping? :P
<markey> he makes our kode kaput!
<markey> shadeslayer: erm. I did not do that
<markey> it was my very nice GF
 * markey strangles Mamarok
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> I keep telling you
<apachelogger> neither Mamarok nor I had anything to do with this
<apachelogger> maybe it was aaron
<apachelogger> someone must have entered the house while you were sleeping
<apachelogger> took the picture
<markey> Aarron! that bastard! I always suspected that he comes here at night...
<apachelogger> then hacked my faceookz and uploaded it
<shadeslayer> or
<ScottK> Probably that's the reason for his new code update service
<shadeslayer> synchrotron!! :D
<Mamarok> ScottK: you mean the one he didn't invent himself?
<shadeslayer> the synchrotron mail on plasma devel is awesome
<ScottK> Mamarok: Yes.  That one.
<yuriy_work> RC2 installed without complaints
<apachelogger> Mamarok: he did not?
<apachelogger> did he steal it from nokia?
<markey> apachelogger: see priv msg
<markey> nakkid photos 
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, there are a few ideas he got from others, like GHNS and such
<markey> Mamarok: like, all of them?
<markey> he put them in the tumbler
<markey> and pressed Play
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also i need to install Vista for some school stuff ... so need to repartition etc
<markey> but anyway, it's good that this finally comes to reality
<Mamarok> amongst those others are Amarok developers Ian and Mark
<markey> yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: vbox?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tired and failed ....
<shadeslayer> *tried
<apachelogger> markey: there were no nakkid pix
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> liar
<shadeslayer> also .... steam! :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wah?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/1964 << systemsettings crash :P
<shadeslayer> my install is completely broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can haz customSendRequest in KIO_HTTP?
<shadeslayer> oh wait ... didnt check with new webkit 
<yuriy_work> hey, the upgrade fixed GTK apps being unthemed :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wah?
<yuriy_work> RC2 seems to be working great so far :) i'll shout if i see the scrolling bug again
<apachelogger> markey: did you see moby's sunset pix from today on facebook?
<apachelogger> jolly nice 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you know how one can delete pix on facebook?: I cannot find the button to remove markey's pic
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's not present on the mobile web interface if that's what you're using.  You have to use the full site.
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> I cannot use the full site
<apachelogger> it does not work 
<apachelogger> I think my ISP is doing something nasty to it
<apachelogger> too bad, cant remove the picture then ...
<ScottK> apachelogger: You could PM markey your facebook password and let him do it.
<markey> apachelogger: we should really have a Skype session this night. only this time, you fall asleep
<markey> on the keyboard
<markey> and you set up a web cam
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is bad enough that aaron got my password
<apachelogger> markey: no
<markey> oh yes!
<apachelogger> I am going to consum vast amounts of sleeping medication tonight
<apachelogger> and fix my sleep schedule
<markey> I thought you do that every night
<apachelogger> it is all messed up
<apachelogger> markey: no
<ScottK> markey: Only if alcohol is considered "sleeping medication"
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: really quick
<Nightrose> need to run
<apachelogger> Nightrose: where does one put debug guide how to sort of things?
<apachelogger> techbase or community?
<apachelogger> techbase I presume
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: koffice 2.3.0 is mostly done and tested, can i send the debian and diff to you by mail? i can only upload stuff this weekend
<Nightrose> yea probably techbase
<apachelogger> Nightrose: in particular a page on how to sqeeze more debug output out of phonon
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kthx :)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: no, I am doing upstream stuff right now
<apachelogger> Mamarok: pingy
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can anyone get this task? or should i try do it myself this weekend? will any of you be around to assist me?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i also plan to help with some rc2 packages
 * apachelogger is always around
 * apachelogger is also always drunk
 * apachelogger consequently almost never is able to assist with anything
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know but i need you to be in a semi conscient state so you can review my work :D
<apachelogger> _Groo_: rc2 ought to be done I hear, except for some 10.10 fixes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah im seeing the wiki now? is it in ninjas only? i can update and test the packages
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> probably ninjas
<_Groo_> apachelogger: why the shrug? :P
<apachelogger> because I dunno
 * apachelogger is currently as much involved with kubuntu development as mark the dictator himself
<_Groo_> apachelogger: doing phonon work?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> and working on my actoring 
<_Groo_> Nightrose: oh Nightrose btw i have done a recipe some time ago, and amarok is now built everyday, if thats interests yiou guys and gals :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you are not try  to restart your singing career are you?
<_Groo_> trying*
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> these days you need to be an alround entertaininer
<apachelogger> singing, acting, dancing, all at once
<apachelogger> also you need to be blazing hot and stuff
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah why did you go with open source in the first place... now you need to entertain for food!
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> foolish me
<_Groo_> apachelogger: my brain monkey exporting is going well, i dont know where to spend money anymore :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its sustainable too... i just leave some pregnant monkeys till they "hatch" before i kill them... leave some to reproduce, repeat, profit
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and theres a special market for baby monkey brains too... like some gourmet specials
<kronos> shadeslayer: hmmm.... my internet connection sucks big time..
<apachelogger> kronos: shadeslayers too
<_Groo_> Nightrose: is amarok able to recognize phonon-gst analyzer now? or still in the works?
<apachelogger> supposedly I now need to do akunambol myself
<apachelogger> then again ruphy is MIA anyway so cannot nag me ^^
<Riddell> _Groo_: koffice 2.3.0 is in backports but needs a build-dep fix to make it compile
<_Groo_> Riddell: well mine is done and tested
<kronos> apachelogger: released liblikeback ??
<_Groo_> Riddell: also did it for maverick, i can send you the debian and diff files if you want
<Riddell> _Groo_: ok
<_Groo_> Riddell: unfortunatelly im at work and i cant upload it to launchpad myself
<_Groo_> Riddell: if the lp guys did a web upload it would make me a happy camper
<apachelogger> kronos: sort of 
<apachelogger> I habe a tarball for it
<ScottK> _Groo_: Debian has also done 2.3.0.
<Riddell> groovy, RC 2 installs and runs from beta PPA
<Riddell> runs very slowly, but that's remote X sessions for you
<Riddell> time to announce
<_Groo_> Riddell: who do you trust, apachelogger hubber trainned unoficial minions (me) or the debian devels?
<Riddell> umm, are you testing my loyalties? :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: it wasnt really a question :P
<Riddell> last time I looked we had a delta between us and debian anyway, it's not a sync
<_Groo_> Riddell: let me put it this way.. its harder to yell at them...
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.6-rc-2
<Mamarok> apachelogger: pong
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, testing it, last one wasnt that smooth to begin with :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: you're testing RC 2 on maverick?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> great, do a reboot after it's installed so you get KDM restarted and make sure it's happy
<Riddell> now, 4.5.5, what's the crack?
<Riddell> stalcup?
<_Groo_> Riddell: the problem last time was with lack of kdenetworks, and akonadi being too old, since im testing latest kmail2 also
<Mamarok> Riddell: I guess it should not try to remove 20 packages, right? http://pastebin.com/HYdQdLPe
<Riddell> _Groo_: kdenetwork is updated now
<Riddell> Mamarok: ideally not...
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah everything appears to be ok now, im upgrading
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw i do nightly builds of ktorrent 1.1.x the next version, but i named the libktorrent as 1, should i bump it to three? since im seeing libtorrent 1.0.3 is called libktorrent2
<Riddell> Mamarok: sigh, what happens if you just install kdebase-workspace-bin?
<Riddell> _Groo_: if the ABI has changed it should get a package version number change yes
<Mamarok> Riddell: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mamarok>  kdebase-workspace-bin : Depends: plasma-desktop (= 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa4) but it is not going to be installed or
<Mamarok>                                   plasma-netbook (= 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa4) but it is not going to be installed
<Mamarok> E: Broken packages
<_Groo_> Riddell: but wont it brake rc2? since kget compiles with it i believe
<_Groo_> Riddell: anyway ill make some tests and see how it goes
<apachelogger> Mamarok: where do you want me to put phonon debug stuff on techbase
<apachelogger> urlwise
<Riddell> Mamarok: i386 and amd64?
<ScottK> amd64 I'd guess
<Mamarok> apachelogger: moment
<Mamarok> apachelogger: somewhere here I would say: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Architecture/KDE4/Phonon
<Mamarok> Riddell: yes, always amd64
<Mamarok> as usual *sigh*
 * Riddell fires up an amd64 ec2 machine
<apachelogger> Mamarok: not some page dedidcated to debugging?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I was thinking something within the realm of http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging
<apachelogger> so it can be easily found
<Riddell> Mamarok: all going smooth on the test machine
<Riddell> Mamarok: what does  apt-get install plasma-desktop  give you?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: usually the Tutorials are general articles, but you can link to specific project pages from there
<Mamarok> Riddell: sorry, was afk
<Mamarok> plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-widgets-workspace (= 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick~ppa4) but it is not going to be installed
<Mamarok> E: Broken packages
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> Riddell: which in turn depends on plasma-dataengines-workspace, which in turn depends on libkcalcore4 and libkcalutils4 where 4.4.5.95 is requested but 4.4.5.90 is installed
<Riddell> Mamarok: apt-cache policy libkcalcore4  ?
<Mamarok> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/FdKSwk8d
<Riddell> Mamarok: apt-get update; apt-cache policy libkcalcore4  ?
<Mamarok> ah, now it changed to candidate 4.4.5.95
<Riddell> Mamarok: phew, how's the dist-upgrade now then?
<Mamarok> works fine now, I just started it
<Mamarok> seems it was a tad late to come in
<Riddell> Mamarok: anything removed?
<Mamarok> nope
<Riddell> lovely
<yofel> re
<yofel> Riddell: I looked at 4.5.5 before, updates fine - except that stalcup forgot to upload kdeutils
 * droidslayer clicks the "Install Now" Button of doom
<yofel> droidslayer: what was that about bzr btw.?
<droidslayer> yofel: I currently have no OS
<droidslayer> :-P
<yofel> poor droidslayer ^^
<Riddell> yofel: and lots of the packages have the wrong version numbers
<Riddell> yofel: kdeadmin is very wrong
<droidslayer> yofel: natty got nasty.. stuff was not working.. needed to repartition... etc so nuked everything
<yofel> Riddell: not much todo there - you uploaded 4.5.85 to updates once remember?
<Riddell> yofel: I did?  nothing in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?start=75&batch=75
<Riddell> oh hi sheytan 
<Riddell> infact most of 4.5.4 seems to be missing from kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<yofel> stalcup uploaded several 4.5.4 packages to ppa by mistake yesterday and removed them later..
<yofel> err. 4.5.5
<Riddell> ah, that'll be why
<sheytan> Riddell hey :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is Nepomuk still crashing for you?
<Riddell> sheytan: do you still have the html of the cdimage page?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> :/
<droidslayer> Why is this stuck on 0 %
<sheytan> Riddell let me take a look
<Quintasan> FU Nepomuk
<ulysses> Quintasan: noooo, FU bcmwl
<droidslayer> Hehehe 
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, messy, I'm not sure what to do
<Quintasan> wth is bcmwl?
<Quintasan> ulysses: ^
<ulysses> Broadcom wireless driver:\
<Quintasan> oh
<_Groo_> ulysses: works fine here (tm)
<ulysses> latest upgrade is broken, it removed the old module but can't build the new one...
<ScottK> ulysses: Works great for me too.
<sheytan> Riddell yes, give me your email :)
<Riddell> yofel: I'm tempted to upload everything to staging with 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1ppa1 (except keep admin with it's messy number)
<_Groo_> but im not using 2.6.37
<Riddell> sheytan: jriddell@ubuntu.com
<ScottK> shadeslayer: New kdepim 4.6 beta.
<yofel> Riddell: give me a sec, I'm searching my apt history for the old admin versions...
<Riddell> will these upstream releases never end?!
<yofel> Riddell: there, from apt history: ksystemlog:amd64 (4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1, 4.5.85really4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2)
<ScottK> Riddell: Please 0ubuntu1~ppa1 so 0ubuntu1 can go to -updates
<sheytan> Riddell out. let me know when it be alive
<Riddell> ScottK: too late for that
<apachelogger> Riddell: want me to throw in phonon and 4 backends? :P
<ulysses> _Groo_: I use 2.6.37:(
<ScottK> Riddell: Why?
 * apachelogger could also release liblikeback
<Riddell> ScottK: some of it already got uploaded with 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Oh.
<apachelogger> we just concluded that the new phonongst is rock stable
<kronos> apachelogger: i did a git snapshot for liblikeback back then .. its in my ppa.. if it helps ..
<apachelogger> not even rapid tack switching in amarok brings it down
<ScottK> Hmm.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: like phonon vlc was/is rock stable?
<apachelogger> and that brings almost all backends to their knees ^^
<_Groo_> apachelogger: who are we? ;)
<apachelogger> the phononos
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> I like that
<yofel> Riddell: found it now https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=admin&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=maverick
<Riddell> ScottK: but since 4.5.5 isn't going near natty we can just bump the number again if it goes into maverick-updates, so 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1ppa1 in the PPAs and 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2 in maverick-updates
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well amarok from yesterday git still deosnt know shit about gst analyzer ;)
<apachelogger> that is not my fault
<apachelogger> also
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and vlc still thinks video is a luxury and that what you really need is a pretty equalizer
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah i know XD
<apachelogger> amarok does so dirty shit to phonon I find it rather better that it does not use the eq
<apachelogger> surely it would find a way to break it
<Riddell> yofel: right you are, I did screw up :(
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that is dragon really
<_Groo_> apachelogger: break it is the nature way of saying your code needs more testing and hammering
<apachelogger> we know why though :P
<apachelogger> also jim beam said he will look into it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well it worked before last patch that changed equalizer behaviour
<apachelogger> yes
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and dont get me started with pulseaudio 
 * _Groo_ ducks
<apachelogger> the audiodataoutput impl block video or somesuch
<apachelogger> sandsmark made it :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well its works fine, only phonon crashes on exit ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and im not gonna be eviscerated again in PA chat channel
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you have the correct patches? i could apply them to 0.9.22 and see if that solves it
<apachelogger> now where did I upload
<apachelogger> _Groo_: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58394201/0509-x11-Partially-convert-to-XCB.patch and http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/0101-pulse-Disable-xlib-in-pulse.-libpulse-now-uses-xcb-o.patch
<apachelogger> I have a feeling that former should be in our package already considering the patch is from may
<_Groo_> apachelogger: am i gonna regret this?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: k, im gonna apply them against 0.9.22 stable
<yofel> _Groo_: you had phonon backend daily builds right?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah, but my last git pull is from 26 dec... gst is from yesterday
<sheytan> Riddell you were disscusing with ofirk the KDE server case for our new kubuntu web page, right?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: the latter is for vlc
<_Groo_> yofel: i did packages for phonon, gst,xine,mplayer,vlc
<yofel> _Groo_: can you give me the ppa? I want to test gst
<_Groo_> yofel: its local
<_Groo_> yofel: i didnt upload to my ppa yet
<_Groo_> yofel: apachelogger was telling me about this this week, that i need to spread the love
<yofel> ah, ping me if you have something shareable :)
<_Groo_> yofel: i have, but only tomorrow, ill make a new ppa branch and upload there
<yofel> sure, thanks
<_Groo_> yofel: after we can start to see if i can get some recipes, so we have daily phono destruction derby
<yofel> :D
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, I had some ideas to automate the updates to the server so we don't have to ask sysadmins to do it
<_Groo_> yofel: i didnt upload it yet cause i cant upload from work (proxy), and the LP gods dont want to add web upload :P
<Riddell> sheytan: I want to ask the sysadmins at the meeting I'm going to next week
<sheytan> Riddell, ok, nice :)
<yofel> _Groo_: get yourself a server and upload over ssh :P (or does that stop at the proxy too?
<_Groo_> yofel: stop at the proxy
<yofel> :S
<_Groo_> yofel: i kinda "workaround" company policies... and kinda run my own proxy to burlate NTLM 
<_Groo_> yofel: so i can do http/s but no ssh/ftp
<_Groo_> Riddell: did my koffice packages where usefull?
<_Groo_> Riddell: where my koffice packages useful? best enlighs
<_Groo_> english ahhhhhhhhhh
<droidslayer> yofel: ssh is disabled at my uni as well... only http traffic :p
<_Groo_> die keyboard die
 * droidslayer gives _Groo_ a shotgun
<ScottK> _Groo_: Isn't that what coffee is for (killing keyboards)?
<_Groo_> i could workaround even more, but ill prolly light the datacenter lights if i do even more "workarounds"
<_Groo_> ScottK: mine doesnt drown anymore.. the little fella actually LIKES coffee
<droidslayer> Hahaha :-P
<ScottK> _Groo_: Set up a remote system running sshd on port 80.
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes it will be, doing 4.5.5 first, then koffice
<_Groo_> ScottK: cant... firewall guys already eat my liver once for doing that
<_Groo_> Riddell: k
<_Groo_> ScottK: my original workaound was ssh as proxy via port 80
<_Groo_> ScottK: 2 days later i had a call from our firewall guys
<ScottK> I suppose you'd get caught on 53 as well.
<_Groo_> ScottK: they said they was seeing strange behaviour... i was "astonished" and promised to look at it (im from it security LOL ;))
<_Groo_> ScottK: its QOS monitored.. i cant do any protocols or it will warn them :P
<droidslayer> _Groo_: your in our intrawebz eh :-P
<ulysses> KDE people still live in 2010, they say in the announcement that KDE 4.5.5 released on 7th January, 2010
<droidslayer> Lol
<_Groo_> ulysses: prove them wrong ;)
<_Groo_> droidslayer: soemthing like that ;)
<_Groo_> so what i do now is that i run a small vm with smoothwall, and redirect my trafic locally to myself, and then pass it to NTLM..
<_Groo_> NTLM is so shitty that is filter cant distinguish my trafic from normal one but cant filter it either, so i have acess to the entire internet...
<_Groo_> gonna restart X wioth new kde, brb
 * Riddell holds breath
<Quintasan> yofel: we're in shit until we get new dh_python3 sync'd from Debian
<yofel> Quintasan: how's the state on that?
<Quintasan> Not sure
<apachelogger> yofel: considering you do neon you should have access to phonon nightlies, no?
<yofel> apachelogger: so far only phonon main, I forgot you took out the backends...
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> I forgot about it too
 * yofel fights keyboard-configuration in the meanwhile
<yofel> why it thinks settings United States and Afghanistan as preferred layouts for my German keyboard is a mystery for me
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you import http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/python3-defaults.html ?
<Riddell> _Groo_: all good or crash and burn?
<_Groo_> Riddell: upgrade to rc2 worked fine
<Riddell> awooga!
<_Groo_> didnt explode so far
<_Groo_> i didnt test kmail2 yet, but "normal" kde, plasma, etc is working fine
<_Groo_> akonadi is working aok too
<_Groo_> btw PLS PLS PLS FOR THE USERS SAKE, disable filewatched by default in the desktop file!! its not ready for end use, PLS PLS PLS
<yofel> if you mean nepomukfilewatch then +1
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah thats the one, i always disable it
<yofel> I can't enable nepomuk on my notebook thanks to that
<Riddell> Quintasan: can you file a sync bug?  the sync script needs it
<yofel> takes almost all my HDD I/O for almost half an hour after login :S
<_Groo_> yofel: until trueg releases a funcional one with applet control and powerdevil integration it cant be used safely
<Riddell> ScottK: am I ok to sync that python3-defaults?
<_Groo_> yofel: same... but mine is hours, since i have a 500GB home
<Quintasan> Riddell: bug #699974
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699974 in Ubuntu "Sync request for python3-defaults from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699974
<_Groo_> yofel: he was suposed to only index folders from the nepomuk config, but it doesnt work that way
<_Groo_> yofel: the way its implements he WATCHES those folders but he looks for changes in the entire TREE!!!!!
<_Groo_> so if i have a folder like /home/groo/pdf to watch, hes going to index the entire /home/groo AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Riddell> Quintasan: unstable should read experimental there presumably?
<Quintasan> Riddell: just changed it
<yofel> yeah, that's what I assumed too - not good if you have a kernel and kde trunk checkout in $HOME/src :S
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Well, Nepomuk still crashes here
<_Groo_> yofel: i have all my packages in /home/groo/dev.. amarok, kde, etc etc...
<_Groo_> Quintasan: did you clean .kde/share/apps/nepomuk? it has problems with locks sometimes
<yofel> well, I've got more too, but those are the ones that probably make up half of the file count ^^
<_Groo_> Quintasan: if you run nepomukstorage by hand, what does it say?
<yofel> ok, keyboard settings fixed \o/
<Riddell> Quintasan: python3-defaults current has an ubuntu version, you need to say why it's ok to get rid of whatever the delta is
<Quintasan> urgh
<Riddell> Quintasan: you could also just ask doko to confirm it's ok
<_Groo_> brb
<Quintasan> _Groo_: it says nothing because such command doesnt exist
<ximion> apachelogger: hi :) Anything left to do for debconf-kde?
<apachelogger> stalcup should get me a building confirmation ^^
 * apachelogger is going to bed in a bit
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE PIM 4.6 beta 4 to be packaged | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<droidslayer> Riddell: upstream is just pounding us....
<Riddell> droidslayer: too right
<Quintasan> droidslayer: I didn't give you my poking stick for nothing?
<droidslayer> Lol
 * droidslayer pokes KDE upstream in the eye
<Riddell> where's bulldog when kdepim is needing packaged?
<ScottK> Riddell: From experimental, I believe it's OK.
<Quintasan> droidslayer: poke bulldog so we get kdepimz
<_Groo_> btw who developed qt graphics system KCM?
<droidslayer> _Groo_: apachelogger 
<_Groo_> was it apachelogger ? dont remember
<_Groo_> apachelogger: whats the latest version i have .2 installed
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger should release gity
<apachelogger> has improved handling shit I think
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but from your blog, i got 0.2, is that the latest? or is there a new one?
<apachelogger> dunno 
<apachelogger> check kde-apps
<_Groo_> apachelogger: since 4.7 already is using raster as default im happy, but i like to have yours in case i need to change it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: url?
<apachelogger> gogole
<markey> apachelogger: Skype!
<markey> and web cam
<markey> you know that you cannot resist.
<markey> you can try, it will fail
<markey> I can show you certain photos that will keep you awake
 * apachelogger will be out in a bit
<markey> involving Riddell and Mark S.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: 1.2 is latest
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i think thats the one i have, aparently the shitty developer forgot to add a easy way to see what version is installed ;P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: would it kill you to add the version in the settings window?
<apachelogger> or the shitty user does not know how to look for it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: enlighten the shitty user :D users are always to blame!
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot139.png
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't sync python3-defaults yet.  Waiting for doko (see #ubuntu-devel)
<Riddell> ack
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah i have 1.2.0 :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> 1.2 also has that
<apachelogger> 1.1 also had it
<apachelogger> 1.0 also had it
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know :D 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its a kde default thingy :D
 * _Groo_ is a shitty user also
<ximion> apachelogger: Ok, I'll wait then :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but i never miss an oportunity to piss you off ehehehe
<_Groo_> so who do i have to kill for kubuntu 11.04 disable filewatcher by default?
<ScottK> You could probably get a few people to volunteer to change that if you got apachelogger.
<ScottK> ;0
<ScottK> nixternal: Can haz powerpc?
<_Groo_> ScottK: to disable it its just a change in a desktop file
<_Groo_> ScottK: you mean reasons to disable it?
<ScottK> _Groo_: You were offering to kill someone to get it disabled and based on apachelogger's recent phonon work I suspect he'd be popular.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i wont kill apachelogger , hes one of my source of amusement
<ScottK> OK.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i could kill yofel but he voted for disabling filewatch too
<_Groo_> ScottK: maybe jontheechidna?
<yofel> nope, I'll miss muon
<ScottK> No.  Everyone likes him. That'll get you nowhere.
<_Groo_> ScottK: its not being popular but usefull
<_Groo_> ScottK: i could kill myself but it kinda defeats the purpose
<ScottK> You've got to decide on your priorities.
<_Groo_> ScottK: can i kill someone from other teams? PA developer would be a very popular pick
<ScottK> Sure.  We wouldn't have to worry about SystemD anymore either.
<shadeslayer> anyone taking up KDEPIM 4.6?
<shadeslayer> if not ... i can ... but ill need a server because of ISP issues :S
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: isnt kdepim 4.6 in experimental already?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yes .. but thats a old beta
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ah, then go for it :D im ansious to test/screw my data with latest version :)
<_Groo_> anxious 
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> the only one that ever did pim was bulldog iirc, and he's MIA
<shadeslayer> yofel: i did the first beta iirc
<droidslayer> My new night lamp http://www.imgur.com/1tYdT.jpg
<_Groo_> i could do it on my system but im not gonna do it on a friday night, i have allods to play! XD
<_Groo_> droidslayer: lol cool
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i just plugged my pendrive into my phone charger ^_^
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: so you are downloading the internet to your usb drive ? XD
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: old joke
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: wheres the source for latest kdepim beta? i might build it on my machine
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: sekret ktown server
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: url pls?
<shadeslayer> its sekret .... operates over sftp :>
<shadeslayer> so if you intend to package it ... poke Riddell
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i have access to ninja
<shadeslayer> no .. not that .... its on KTown
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: well since i dont know whats that, i shouldnt be able to get it anyway XD
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: you could just download them from git
<shadeslayer> or svn
<shadeslayer> or whatever they use
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kdepim
<shadeslayer> on that note... i cannot access ktown because my ssh keys are on my external HD .. which is not being mounted :/
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k let me check
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: the latest i can see in the mirror (that uses http) is 4.5.93, the one we have in experimental. http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/kde/unstable/kdepim/4.5.93/
<shadeslayer> 4.5.94 looks latest there to me
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k found it in http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/kde/unstable/kdepim/4.5.94/src/
<shadeslayer> :)
<_Groo_> can you confirm that .94 is the latest?
<shadeslayer> looks like it to me
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: downloading
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: http://imagebin.ca/view/q_ZDolzr.html
<_Groo_> stupid question, with apt-get source can i download only the diff/debian and not the source?
<ScottK> _Groo_: No.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k
<ScottK> _Groo_: You could wget it via an lp url.
<_Groo_> ScottK: shadeslayer k im starting to change stuff around for .94
<_Groo_> ScottK: yeah thats the non lazy approach
<shadeslayer> i do hate my system fonts right now
<shadeslayer> brb after reboot
<ScottK> _Groo_: pull-lp-source could probably be adapted to do what you asked.
<_Groo_> ScottK: does it work over http?
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> i'm trying to boot kubuntu from usb, but it shows me that damn crc32c.ko no such device error
<sheytan> what the hell is this thing? :D
 * droidslayer notes something went horribly wrong with his external hard disk
<yofel> as long as mount doesn't give errors about bad superblocks on a XFS disk you should be fine
<droidslayer> Well...  Windows says it wants to format it and kubuntu can't see the partition
<droidslayer> So downloading test disk
<droidslayer> My GTG
<droidslayer> My GPG keys were in there
<droidslayer> Argh....
<yofel> droidslayer: what does fdisk say?
<droidslayer> yofel: just shows /dev/sdc1 :-)..
<droidslayer> Which is the wd software partition 
<yofel> :/
<droidslayer> Its quite possible that usb creator tried to install the ISO onto my external hd
<shadeslayer> so testdisk on a 1TB partition is going to take alot of time :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/1986/
<shadeslayer> ( i just hope to get my keys back, the rest of the stuff doesnt matter to me :/)
<Trouble`> Has anyone tried to work out unmet package dependancies after a couple of glasses of wine? ;-D
<Trouble`> My advice is don't try it!
<shadeslayer> ooooh
<shadeslayer> yofel: i haz backup of gpg keys on my phone \o/
<shadeslayer> might lose the ssh keys tho :(
<yofel> heh :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah .... apparently i was trying out a GPG Android app a few weeks back and copied them over
<yofel> hm, reporting a broken blur effect should go against kwin right?
<mgraesslin> yofel: against the driver
<maco> ScottK: ping? im in ellicott city
<yofel> hm, I wonder if it's natty X if both nvidia and intel don't work anymore
<yofel> does anyone here with natty have working blur?
<shadeslayer> yofel: i did ... using nvidia
<shadeslayer> but now no more natty :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: try the xorg edgers ppa perhaps?
<JontheEchidna> blur works here with intel, so it could be card-specific: http://i.imgur.com/SbZn3.png
<sheytan> Kubuntu sucks!
<shadeslayer> !!!!
<shadeslayer> sheytan: 0_o
<sheytan> ]:->
<sheytan> i'm evil :D
<sheytan> meheheheeh :D
<sheytan> just kidding :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer ^ :D
<yofel> hm wait....
<yofel> kmenu and panel blur the background fine
<yofel> it's only the window borders that don't blur the background if they're set to semi-translucent
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/borders.png
<markey> apachelogger: if you get a FB friendship request from "Jenny Gerdes", please accept
<markey> this is purely for sexual reasons
<markey> nothing important
<JontheEchidna> yofel: I'd say it's probably the window decoration not telling kwin to blur behind it
<yofel> mgrasslin went missing ./
<yofel> :/
<JontheEchidna> which decoration is that, anyway?
<yofel> default, so oxygen+kwin
<yofel> I only enabled the kwin translucency plugin for window decorations
<sheytan> yofel blur works with "oxygen transparent" which should be a part of 4.6 :)
<yofel> sheytan: where's that supposed to be? workspace appearance -> window decorations?
<ScottK> maco: Pong.  Was in the car when you called.
<sheytan> yofel ->apps appearance->style?
<ScottK> now back to work.
<sheytan> or oxygen-settings
<maco> ScottK: well the phone covered it :)
<maco> im gonna go get sushi with katie from linuxchix as she also lives around here
<ScottK> Enjoy
<Riddell> Heavy Snow and 1 degrees max temperature in Dallas!
<maco> Riddell: its 0 here
<Riddell> what's the point of going to Texas if it's not sunny and warm!
<maco> it wasnt sunny and warm when we went there for uds either
<highvoltage> 0 is warm compared to quebec!
<maco> afaict, texas is a lie
<Riddell> Quintasan: does that mean you can package the new sip now?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Probably, POX said there are still few issues with the packaging, I will attempt to fix them now
<stikonas> Hello, after I've installed KDE 4.6 RC2 on maverick ssh-add stopped working. It seems that SSH_AGENT_PID and  SSH_AUTH_SOCK shell variables are not created
<stikonas> any ideas how to fix this?
<Quintasan> stikonas: this is a known issue, I know only a workaround for now if it satisfies you
<stikonas> workaround would be useful, since I do not want to enter passphrase every time I run svn up on KDE svn repository
<Quintasan> stikonas: ssh-agent
<Quintasan> stikonas: it spews out someting like SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-NHyzS2sada8/agent.29308; export SSH_AUTH_SOCK;
<Quintasan> stikonas: just copy and paste the whole output to terminal
<stikonas> thanks
<Quintasan> then ssh-agent should work on the same terminal
<stikonas> yes, this is better then nothing
<nixternal> ScottK: still need ppc?
<ScottK> nixternal: Yes. Please.
<nixternal> firing it up now
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Gonna see if libreoffice builds on power.
<nixternal> ok, who pulled the power on my ppc box? some lil sneaker, i am guessing one of my dogs, has hijacked the power cable. little turd
<Quintasan> urgh
<nixternal> don't know what it is, but they love pulling the cable on that box. probably because it is the only one not up in the air
<nixternal> i found a white power cord. that has to be from a mac
<nixternal> ok, firing it up for real this time
<nixternal> ScottK: it is up and running, waiting for you to abuse it!
<ScottK> Cool.  Now I just need to remember where I wrote down how to access it.
<nixternal> ScottK: that is what ~/.ssh/config is for :p
<ScottK> So I'm discovering.  Thanks.
<stalcup> yofel: would you mind doing utils?
 * stalcup has an 18 hour day today
<Riddell> 4.5.5 is looking good other than utils
<stalcup> great!
<stalcup> If anyone could do utils I would be greatly motivated to do lucid too
<yofel> can do, but need to fix something else here first
<geneiros> Hi everyone...
<geneiros> can anyone help me....i installed today kubuntu 10.10 and try to update using ppa:kubuntu-ppa and it gives me a huge amount of dependencies error...
<Riddell> geneiros: that needs 4.5.5 copied over
<Riddell> which is waiting on kdeutils
<Riddell> but maybe I should just do it
<yofel> better copy it, I'm having grub issues here which need more immediate attention
<Riddell> copying it over, should be fixed soon geneiros 
<geneiros> ok...
<geneiros> in some computers it updated well...
<geneiros> because i update to 4.5.4 before
<geneiros> ill wait...
<Riddell> geneiros: how about now?
<geneiros> i'll try...
<Zorael> I'm getting dbus errors and failed session startup after the latest batch of maverick updates (includes 4.4.95 packages). Known issue?
<geneiros> no...it is the same
<Zorael> kdm.log says "klauncher(pid) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server.", "kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!", and I get thrown to the greeter.
<Riddell> geneiros: can you pastebin the output?
<geneiros> yes of course
<Riddell> Zorael: I've not seen that
<Zorael> Hmm.
 * Riddell throws kdeutils 4.5.5 into kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<geneiros> Riddell: paste all the output to here?
<geneiros> it is a lot...
<Riddell> geneiros: paste.kde.org
<geneiros> hum?
<Riddell> paste it at paste.kde.org
<Riddell> sorry I need to go
<Riddell> but pastebin the output and hopefully someone else will look at it
<yofel> I'll try to update to ppa in a chroot
<geneiros> done
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<Riddell> if it's all good kick someone to announce on the website
<Riddell> I'm going to snowey Texas
<yofel> have a nice trip ^^
<geneiros> nice trip
<geneiros> the output is at here:
<geneiros> http://paste.kde.org/1993/
<geneiros> can someone see this
<yofel> I see it, and just confirmed it
<Bodia> apt-get ?
<geneiros> no aptitude
<geneiros> with apt-get it doesnt show the dependencies errors just that it wont update the packages...
<yofel> odd, kdelibs seems to be missing...
<geneiros> :(
<geneiros> i dont understand but it seems that the repository only have the 4.5.5 packages
<yofel> kdelibs *is* missing
<geneiros> all the libs?
<geneiros> oh i see...
<yofel> the whole source package, let me try to copy it
<geneiros> ok
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> The following source cannot be copied:
<yofel>     kde4libs 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 in maverick (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<yofel> ookaaay, let's upload as 1.1ppa1
<yofel> let's hope this works..
<Zorael> Note to self: adding scripts to ~/.kde/env/ that exit with errors will in turn make startkde (that sources those scripts) also exit with errors.
<yofel> fooey [PPA kubuntu-ppa] [ubuntu/maverick] kde4libs 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu1.1ppa1	(Accepted)
<yofel> geneiros: with some luck this should work in about an hour
<geneiros> ok...thanks....
<geneiros> i'll wait...
<yofel> that's about how long it takes for kdelibs to be built and published
<geneiros> this problem started today...
<geneiros> didnt anyone noticed this?
<geneiros> with computers with 4.5.4 the update was ok...
<yofel> geneiros: it was known - and actually started yesterday evening, we just couldn't fix it faster
<geneiros> thanks...
<yofel> sorry for the inconvenience
<geneiros> dont apologise...
<geneiros> :)
<geneiros> hum...i think it is wrong writen...
<geneiros> i'm from portugal :)
<yofel> it's apologize ;)
<geneiros> i have another strange thing
<geneiros> i installed samba and kdenetwork-filesharing...
<geneiros> and when i open samba from system settings it displays everything disabled...
<geneiros> i have to open systemsettings with sudo systemsettings to manage samba
<stalcup> Thanks yofel 
<yofel> thank Riddell, he did utils
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-08
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<geneiros> updating now...
<geneiros> thank you for all...
<stalcup> thanks Riddell for doing utils
<stalcup> i'll start on lucid tonight
<yofel> ok, now finally everything is built and updates fine - tested (I hope it works fine too...)
<stalcup> mine tested fine too yofel and Riddell 
<stalcup> and ScottK ^
<stalcup> 4.5.5
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I have been working in packaging KDE4 version of Kdbg
<EagleScreen> my package works pretty well, but the Kdbg.desktop in KDE menu hasn't icon
<EagleScreen> as like as in the old kde3 version package, I must to copy an xpm icon to debian/ folder, and install it in /usr/share/pixmaps
<stalcup> EagleScreen: checkout opendesktop.org
<EagleScreen> how do I type that order in the debian/rules ?
<stalcup> EagleScreen: or ask persia
<stalcup> packagename.desktop
<EagleScreen> I already have the .desktop file, and also de icon file, I donn't know how to made the installation of the icon in debian/rules
<stalcup> take the icon, and kate icon and add your desktop filrs
<EagleScreen> I think I must add to debian/rules something like this: binary-indep: install -m 644 debian/kdbg.xpm debian/tmp/usr/share/pixmaps
<EagleScreen> or: binary-arch: dh_install debian/kdbg.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps
<stalcup> no party people tonight?
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Or if you have an install file, binarypackage.install with the contents something like debian/kdbg.xpm /usr/share/pixmaps that would also work.
<EagleScreen> I already am on it ScottK, thank you very much
<ScottK> OK.
<EagleScreen> but I dont understand one thing ScottK
<ScottK> What's that?
<EagleScreen> the source packages seems to have a uncompressed man (packagemane.1), but the ones in /usr/share/man/man1 are gzipped
<EagleScreen> so must I copy it in an special way?
<ScottK> List the man pages in binarypackagename.manpages and dh_installman (I think that's it's name) will do the magic.
<stalcup> ScottK: Just to make sure before I wastw 2 hours, we need to package 4.5.5 for lucid, right?
<ScottK> stalcup: Typically we don't.  After release we figure if you want that KDE release you ought to just upgrade.
<ScottK> But if you wanted to update the backports PPA, that wouldn't be wrong.
<stalcup> for lucid?
<ScottK> Yes.
<stalcup> okay ScottK, will do
<stalcup> and once i'm done, i'll do some backport stuff
<ScottK> stalcup: When you did 4.5.5, did you check to see if there were any SRU or security fixes from -updates/security that weren't included in upstream 4.5.5?
<ScottK> OK.
<stalcup> unless you would rather me do backports instead
<ScottK> I think 4.5.5 for lucid is a very low priority.
<stalcup> ScottK: no, I has trying to figure out the whole ppa
<ScottK> It's your volunteering though, so up to you.
<stalcup> ok, any suggestions for backports?
<ScottK> stalcup: It'd be good then to check updates/security for Maverick to see if there's anything that should be included in the 4.5.5 packages.
<stalcup> okay, will do
<ScottK> When I prepared 4.4.5 for lucid-proposed I found quite a number of fixes that weren't included.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<stalcup> later
<stalcup> good
<stalcup> no known bugs or security issues
<stalcup> so far
<stalcup> yofel: I feel rude for not introducing and stuff
<stalcup> please accept my appology
<stalcup> Riddell, are we having a meeting anytime soon?
<stalcup> Riddell: or can I apply for membership via mailing list?
<markey> RC2 works fine here :)
<markey> first reboot failed, it just hang
<markey> but second one worked
<valorie> yup, working here also
<markey> wow, the new Oxygen style engine for GTK looks great with the RC2 update :)
<markey> basically, almost native
<fenPad> 4.6 rc2 release?
<apachelogger> Riddell: l10n on 10.10 still overwrites libkdepim4
<markey> apachelogger: the new GTK-Oxygen theme engine is awesome
<markey> finally, Chromium looks like a proper Qt app
<markey> almost no difference :)
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger uses ambiance though :P
<markey> what is that?
<apachelogger> me is now runnig gnome with kwin
<apachelogger> very sickish it looks
<markey> oh god
<markey> you are teh crasies
<apachelogger> markey: youbuntoos gtk theme
<markey> I'm still trying to install Android 2.3 on my HTC Desire...
<markey> been trying that for weeks
<markey> but I am getting closer
<markey> cracked the HTC security stuff today
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> but I am crazy
 * apachelogger now tries listening to Geräteüberhöhung.mp3
<apachelogger> that is my encoding-fckd-up test file ^^
<markey> you need professional help. ideally from a hobby shrink like me
<markey> I can diagnose you
<markey> "apachelogger is bat shit crazy."
<markey> there!
<apachelogger> I did not even get to lie down on a couch!!!!~!
<valorie> you didn't sleep?
<apachelogger> hahah
<apachelogger> Qt Application(4725)/phonon (KDE plugin) Phonon::KioMediaStreamPrivate::_k_bytestreamResult: KIO Job error:  "The file or folder sftp://localhost/home/me/Geräteüberhöhung.mp3 does not exist."
<apachelogger> valorie: I slept with 2 drugs 
<valorie> ah
<valorie> that admission in black and white can get you arrested, you know
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> it is the strangest thing
<markey> apachelogger: you should come visit us sometime, Myri has some funny happy-happy pills
<markey> that said, she does not give them out easily
<markey> which is probably good :)
<valorie> phonon doesn't like the ooooomlauts
<markey> valorie: worksforme
<apachelogger> valorie: sure it does
<markey> make sure to set correct locale
<apachelogger> it does not in urls
<valorie> actually, I haven't had a problem in Amarok for a long time
<apachelogger> which is mostly because I was not daring enough to change it to try encoding stuff on urls
<apachelogger> oy vey
<apachelogger> my new findPhonon is broken
<apachelogger> -.-
<valorie> :(
<valorie> maybe because kpk is teh broke
<valorie> ?
<apachelogger> that has nothing todo with kpk
<valorie> k
<CIA-39> [runtime] sitter * 1212850 * branches/KDE/4.6/kdebase/runtime/phonon/CMakeLists.txt Phonon does not life on gitorious anymore, change url to anongit.kde.org
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I think what is bogus
 * apachelogger does not like it though
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> all fixed up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since KDE is moving to git ... half our imports are going to break
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> cant be more than a days work to resolve
<apachelogger> esp since it is subsequent anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah ... but each project moves at a different time .... 
<apachelogger> exactly
<apachelogger> so it is 5 minutes every day for 10 days orso
 * apachelogger does not see the problem
<valorie> I've noticed one annoying oddity with rc2 -- screen painting seems off
<valorie> in konvi, sometimes the beginning of the line disappears before I hit return
<valorie> sometimes the whole line
<valorie> and in the browser (FF) the right and left halves of the screen seem to lose touch with one another
<valorie> scrolling especially
<jussi> what is the 4.6 standard plasma theme? air?
<shadeslayer> jussi: yes
<jussi> shadeslayer: ahh, ok, it doesnt look very good imho, so I changed it :)
<yofel> 4.6 has a rather limited choice of plasma themes :S
<shadeslayer> likewise 
<jussi> shadeslayer: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/01/08/plasma-desktopdh2166.jpg
<yofel> oxygen has improved though
<shadeslayer> oxygen is better now yes
<shadeslayer> but ... plasma themes need a overhaul
<yofel> trunk had a nice one that I found yesterday in neon, forgot the name
<ulysses> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ulysses/kepek/oxygentransparent.png
<ulysses> there is a theme called Androbit, it is developed by a Hungarian Debian user
<jussi> ulysses: thats reasonably nice, but the icons on that theme feel fat to me
<yofel> that does look cool, but window translucency without blur is crap :/
<ulysses> Blur is buggy for me
<jussi> oh, and the network icon on this theme is _soo_ much better
<yofel> blur works fine here, *except* for the translucency plugin
<yofel> heh, reminds me of the kde3 one
<shadeslayer> jussi: nice icons ...
<jussi> yofel: the current network icon sucks. its incredibly non recognisable
<yofel> the wireless icon is good, the wired one is crap
<yofel> I already had to explain what it's supposed to represent to a few people...
<jussi> yeah, still, its a little bettter than the one that when it was connected it looked like it was disconnected
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> sheytan: design some new network icons :P
<shadeslayer> some icons need a rehaul ... others got a rehaul
<shadeslayer> dammit ... still no data recovery
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas on how to repair my filesystem?
<yofel> fat? nope, if a windows recovery app can't do anything I can't either
<shadeslayer> well ... testdisk doesnt find my single FAT32 partition
<yofel> and what happens if you mount it in linux?
<yofel> fdisk did list it iirc
<shadeslayer> thats just the WD Software partition
<shadeslayer> if there is a way to force the partition to mount
<yofel> can you show me the output again? I think that partition spanned the whole drive
<shadeslayer> i bet the partition table is fscked up
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/2010/
<shadeslayer> nice paste url :>
<yofel> heh
<yofel> hm
<yofel> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121515 cylinders
<yofel> start: 1 end: 121515
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/2011/ << :P
<yofel> :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: from the partition table sdb1 takes the whole disk
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lets try mount then
<shadeslayer> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try       dmesg | tail  or so
<shadeslayer> im pretty sure there was a command to fix that
<shadeslayer> msft or something
<shadeslayer> yofel: bad superblock
<yofel> note: I don't know anything about trying to fix fat, if chkdsk fails I'm out of ideas
<shadeslayer> just tried fsck.vfat no luck
<shadeslayer> yofel: i cant find a option to force a mount 
<shadeslayer> [ 2294.534323] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb1.
<yofel> are you sure that's fat?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> I assumed it's fat from the partition type, but is that actually the case?
<yofel> hm...
<shadeslayer> i didnt format it when it arrived and at that time it used fat32
<shadeslayer> if only there was a way to re write the partition table
<shadeslayer> ok starting a deeper search with testdisk
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: Actually, this is maddness, the dh_python magic somehow makes sip.so into sip.cpython-31mu.so
<sheytan> yofel i'm not doing icons :)
<yofel> you could try, your other work is already great :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so phonon does not work with QML/QGraphics stuff, what does this mean for HTML5 videos rendered with QGWV ?
<shadeslayer> no sound?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> that someone should fix phonon?
<shadeslayer> s/someone/apachelogger
 * shadeslayer tries
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> cant.... no kdelibs5-dev :/
 * shadeslayer starts writing blog
<apachelogger> phonon does not depend on kdelibs
<shadeslayer> s/kdelibs5-dev/libqt4-dev for my QGWV demo browser
<seaLne> enabled the link on kde.org to kubuntu rc2 details
<shadeslayer> kewl
<BajK> hey, I modified the kubuntu-logo.script for plymouth to support the ask-question method (it is similar to the ask-for-password but it shows the thing you entered rather than just bullets). How can I propose this patch or something? Because I definitly need this method on my machines
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke .. around?
<apachelogger> and drunk
 * apachelogger just had 3 glasses of beileys for breakfast
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need a topic for kubuntu-mobile Cfp @ conf.kde.in
<rbelem> :-D
<shadeslayer> oh rbelem you too
<shadeslayer> altho
<shadeslayer> i need a bigger SD card first :|
 * apachelogger is probably moving in march
<apachelogger> to the inner city
<rbelem> shadeslayer, you could talk about installing it on mobile devices, like n900 and android devices, and how they can contribute
<shadeslayer> well sure
<shadeslayer> need a topic first tho :P
<shadeslayer> and a bigger SD card to test on my desire :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, did you find a class 10?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, Installing kubuntu-mobile on your smartphone :-D
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> and nah
<shadeslayer> need something snappier
<apachelogger> ah
<rbelem> hahaha :-D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are talking?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes! :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu mobile - bringing a desktop OS to the mobile market
<apachelogger> you could talk a lot about challanges and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 45 mins should do it imp
<shadeslayer> *imo
<apachelogger> then show plasma-mobile without gles acceleartoin
<apachelogger> and with
<apachelogger> considering I get it to work at some point
<apachelogger> and make it look like we did all sorts of work to make plasma-mobile the fastest ;)
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> which should be obvious from showing without gles and with gles
<rbelem> apachelogger, nice topic name :-D
<apachelogger> and quite honestly I for one think that actually forming the gles stuff into deployable form is the greater effort there anyway
<apachelogger> with closed source drivers and whatnot
<rbelem> apachelogger, the latest plasma-mobile version in natty is faster
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, you can also rant a bit about that
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you get it to work with our kernel?
<apachelogger> or with meego?
<rbelem> apachelogger, meego
 * apachelogger is all busy with phonon shit right now
<apachelogger> rbelem: our kernel starts but then X fails, so I suppose we need some natty foobar for the kernel
<apachelogger> didnt investigate why X fails though
 * rbelem is busy with fileshare stuff
<shadeslayer> oh i have a idea
<shadeslayer> maybe i can upgrade that lucid chroot to natty
<shadeslayer> and get it to work on my phone
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... is the sgx driver being build?
<rbelem> apachelogger, i dont know how sgx drivers are used by X
<apachelogger> not at all :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not on omap3 AFAIK
<apachelogger> omap4 has x drivers
<rbelem> apachelogger, was shadeslayer that made that fileshare mockup?
<rbelem> ops
<rbelem> sheytan, 
<apachelogger> sheytan yes
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw, any progress on phonon page? ;)
<rbelem> sheytan, i would like to make some changes to the mockup and add afiestas to the discussion
<sheytan> apachelogger nope :) Need to finde more time.
<sheytan> rbelem which mock?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, we are planning to make one fileshare kcm, that will have samba, webdav and bluetooth
<rbelem> ops sheytan ^
<rbelem> shadeslayer, sorry :-(
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: I hope that is not going to be too crowded
<rbelem> hahah :-D
<kshadeslayer> happy now? :P
<rbelem> hahahaah :-D
<sheytan> rbelem yeah, this is a good idea.  A simple sharing kcm is a MUST! :D
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: much better
<rbelem> much better now
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: you could also come up with something original
<apachelogger> like sdfoi1
<apachelogger> like our dictator
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: original?
<kshadeslayer> who?
<kshadeslayer> what
 * apachelogger does to the day not remember his nick
<kshadeslayer> also
<kshadeslayer> plasma mobile on android is original
<kshadeslayer> :>
<rbelem> sheytan, we need to remove some items from that mockup, like cdrom share, and add bluetooth and webdav
<sheytan> rbelem sure, what's webdav?
<rbelem> sheytan, a fileshare via http
<rbelem> sheytan, using apache or lighttp
<afiestas> rbelem: sorry for the discordination :/
<rbelem> afiestas, np :-D
<sheytan> rbelem but please, please add "internet sharing"
<sheytan> i will use this very often
<rbelem> sheytan, internet sharing is possible only with connman
<rbelem> afaik
<sheytan> rbelem can't you write a daemon or something like this?
<rbelem> sheytan, but maybe that could another kcm
<sheytan> or jsut a GUI
<sheytan> there must be a way to write a gui for internet sharing :P
<rbelem> sheytan, we can work to add connman support
<rbelem> sheytan, but that will time a little time :-)
<rbelem> take
<sheytan> rbelem please do :)
<sheytan> without  a gui for that, it's useless for most users :P
<rbelem> sheytan, that's true
<rbelem> afiestas, bluedevil has support for bluetooth networking?
<stalcup> pingaroo apachelogger 
<apachelogger> stalcup: ooragnip
<stalcup> apachelogger: see pm please :)
<kshadeslayer> what would be the extension of a .ssh file?
<rbelem> afiestas, another question in advance :-) what bluetooth fileshare need in kcm fileshare?
<rbelem> afiestas, one more, can we make kcm fileshare accept plugins?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: ping
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> apachelogger pong
<afiestas> rbelem: BlueDevil should not been the responsable of stablish the connection, but NetworkManagement (or conman) is
<afiestas> will is already working on that, so in theory we should be able to have something working for the next release of "kde networkmanagement" 
<rbelem> afiestas, are connman or networkmanager responsible for running org.bluez.NetworkServer?
<afiestas> yes, all of these interfaces need a persistend process
<rbelem> cool
<afiestas> after discuss about that in the solid sprint, we decided that NetworkManagement was the responsable (and after seeing how nm-applet does it)
<rbelem> afiestas, do you know if currently this feature already works?
<afiestas> gare go (Kamoso hacking session with apol) brb
<rbelem> :'(
<rbelem> brb
<Xand3r> here i am apachelogger
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sheytan, sheytan: Xand3r
<apachelogger> Xand3r: sheytan is my most favorite designer, who can help you make a thrilling UI
<sheytan> Xand3r yo :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: Xand3r wants to make kopete more lovely
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I showed sheytan your mocks
<Xand3r> what?
<kshadeslayer> yayy
<apachelogger> Xand3r: what what?
<kshadeslayer> Xand3r: kopete is fugly :P
<apachelogger> ack
<sheytan> kshadeslayer http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4494/mmm3.png  http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/8695/mmm2.png what's so bad? :D (kool name btw) :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: the bad thing there is that your chat window does not look like it belongs to the contact list at all :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: whats the chat theme though
<apachelogger> looks like I could like it too
<apachelogger> in orange of course
<kshadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> otherwise it looks odd in my youbunttoo :D :D
<Xand3r> kk
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: what happened to your KDE? :O
<kshadeslayer> why is all orange
<kshadeslayer> +it
<apachelogger> thrown away
<sheytan> apachelogger it's one from Adium (os x messanger), it has lots of colors :D
<apachelogger> lennart made me switch to gnome
<apachelogger> sheytan: plz send
<apachelogger> if it got organe I am all in love
<Xand3r> so sheytan what i have to do?
<sheytan> Xand3r: apachelogger said you want to bring kopete concact list and chat window into one window, right?
<Xand3r> yes
<sheytan> apachelogger http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=1385
 * apachelogger notes that this should ultimately be optional as users are bound to go whining btw
<apachelogger> sheytan: thx
<sheytan> Xand3r for me it's a bad idea, cause this will take too much screen space. I like small stuff, but if you wish to make that, i can make some mockups for ya
<apachelogger> Xand3r, sheytan: I want a workign prototype by may ;)
<apachelogger> rock on
<sheytan> apachelogger, Xand3r well, lets turn kopete into something liek adium :D
<sheytan> with all themes support
<Xand3r> sheytan: yea you can do that but what will i lern if you do the work
<sheytan> Xand3r i cann only GIMP some images for you, am not a dev :)
<Xand3r> you do that in gimp?
<sheytan> or qtcreator :D
<sheytan> http://adium.im/screenshots/
<apachelogger> DO NOT TURN KOPETE INTO AN IDE!!!
<apachelogger> I am serious
<apachelogger> I will have to kill markey :P
<Xand3r> IDE?
<rbelem> hahaha
<apachelogger> Xand3r: development ui thing
<kshadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> like kdevelop
<sheytan> apachelogger why markey? :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: encoding the Python3 version in the .so name is by design.  It avoids needing separate installation directories for each version like we need with Pyhon(2).
<apachelogger> sheytan: cause markey wants to murder me
<sheytan> don't kill him, who will wirte amarok? :D
<sheytan> ooh
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong, btw.
<apachelogger> sheytan: Nightrose
<kshadeslayer> is it possible that i regenrate my private publick key pair using my passphrase?
<kshadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: sure
<sheytan> well, Xand3r and apachelogger: what i will do, are some mockups of how i would like to kopete looks like
<kshadeslayer> how do i specify a custom host ... like shadeslayer@kubuntu instead of shadeslayer@saphira?
<Xand3r> so sheytan make a mockup, i want to see something amazing
<sheytan> Xand3r hopefully i'll start tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: you make some code for the mockup and that too must be amazing :P
<sheytan> a party in 3h today :D
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> he has time to party
<apachelogger> and I am stuck with stinky old gstreamer
<apachelogger> meh
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: how :P
<sheytan> apachelogger btw, why gstreamer?
<sheytan> and not vlc
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: ask lord google
<sheytan> or something
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: been at it for over an hour
<apachelogger> sheytan: cause gstreamer is currently more broken
<sheytan> google <3!
<apachelogger> also the part that is broken in phonon's vlc I do not know stuff about
<rbelem> sheytan, could you help me with samba fileshare property gui? :-)
<sheytan> apachelogger so it's better to bring broken stuff into kubuntu? :D
<apachelogger> so I would have ot read up first
<apachelogger> sheytan: they are both broken right now
<sheytan> rbelem already did one
<rbelem> sheytan, i will send the .ui file to you
<rbelem> sheytan, oh!
<rbelem> sheytan, cool :-)
<sheytan> rbelem, sure, but i will start tomorrow too :)
<apachelogger> and I am not responsible for the breakage in either
<apachelogger> which makes the whole thing more horrible
<rbelem> sheytan, oki :-)
<sheytan> apachelogger well, please don't make my kubuntu stop playing music, after i upgrade to 11.04 :D
 * apachelogger is fixing the inability of others to a) read documentation and b) QA their shit
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> it will just stop playing videos :P
<sheytan> if you do, i come to Germany :D
<apachelogger> good luck finding me in germany 
<sheytan> aren'tt you there? :D
<Xand3r> nope 
<Xand3r> austria
<Xand3r> i think
<sheytan> not so far away :D
 * apachelogger is hiding in markey's bed right now
<apachelogger> so good luck finding me in austria :P
<sheytan> apachelogger hopefully without markey? :D
<Xand3r> than its swizerland
<sheytan> my unkle is going to  swizerland next week :D
<sheytan> I come with him :D
<Xand3r> apachelogger: there is no escape
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> good luck with finding me in one of the cheese hole thingies
 * sheytan evil laugh :D
<apachelogger> there are a billion billion here in switzerland
<apachelogger> muahahahah
<ScottK> apachelogger: If it becomes clear your doom is inescapable, please make sure someone with a YouTube account is taking a video.
<sheytan> apachelogger give me your IP and i'll tell you where and who you are :D
<Xand3r> we can simply call markey and ask
<markey> sheytan: is it OK that we resize your Splash a bit? it's HUGE
<markey> on a netbook, it would take up the whole screen
<rbelem> sheytan, if you need help i come from brazil
<rbelem> :-D
<sheytan> markey you mean the size or the file weight?
<sheytan> rbelem sure :D
<markey> size
<markey> we have already reduced file size
<ScottK> sheytan: He's somewhere cold and mountainous.  Unfortunately in Austria that doesn't narrow it down much.
<markey> I want to make it 20% smaller, or so
<sheytan> markey if you do, it will look bad :P
<markey> with GIMP
<markey> hm
<markey> sheytan: can you do it?
<markey> that would be nice
<apachelogger> ScottK: I still have my spaceship
<markey> not too small...
<markey> just a bit
<markey> 20% or so
<rbelem> sheytan, it would be really nice stay poking apachelogger for all day long
<sheytan> markey i would have to redo the whole image :P Btw, it's the same size as  all others splashes :P
<markey> sheytan: send to amarok-devel@kde.org please
<markey> hmmm
<markey> it looks larger...
<markey> somehow
<sheytan> it isn't :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unless you start living in it, you still havet to get to it.
<markey> I dunno, also the aspect ratio looks weird
<markey> I'm not 100% happy with it
<markey> <- perfectionist and annoying
<markey> brb shower
<apachelogger> no one shall fid me on omicron persi 8 
<apachelogger> that much is for sure
<sheytan> markey i'll take care about that tomorrow :
<sheytan> :)
<markey> sheytan: ok cool :)
<markey> sheytan: we plan to tag on Tuesday
<markey> so, that should fit
<apachelogger> ScottK: it is parked right next to the bad
<apachelogger> *bed
<sheytan> apachelogger if i wnat to find you, i'll do it ;D
<apachelogger> I just need to hop in
<sheytan> markey sure :)
<Xand3r> sheytan: i see you dont work today if you do everything tomorrow
<sheytan> Xand3r nope, today is my free time day :D
<sheytan> and party time :D
<apachelogger> I demand such a day too
 * apachelogger writes a letter to the BBC
<sheytan> i get tired on the party, so now i'm kinda collecting power :D
<sheytan> loading my batteries :D
<Xand3r> sheytan so you do the mockup. in this time apachelogger can give me a qt lesson, time has to be used
<sheytan> Xand3r i need to be in a mood to GIMP :D
<sheytan> it's not so easy
<apachelogger> QObject *obj = new QObject;
<apachelogger> done
<sheytan> first i need to draw stuff on paper :)
<apachelogger> all you need to know right there :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: The next gcc update (in early Feb) will have support for Android as a platform, so shadeslayer will have another distraction.
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger writes a letter to doko preventing that gcc from ever entering youbuntoo
<sheytan> ScottK it's kshadeslayer now :D
<ScottK> Is it?
<rbelem> :-D
<sheytan> yeah :D
<ScottK> kshadeslayer: Don't you know the k* metaphor is worn and overused?
<kshadeslayer> ScottK: yeah .. but people are having nick completion issues
<apachelogger> not for function names it isnt
<sheytan> ScottK he propably did it for apachelogger :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> for rbelem
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: Y U NOT TELL ME
<ScottK> apachelogger: True, but that would imply kshadeslayer does something useful and I haven't noticed much of that lately, so I think it's not a relevant point.
<rbelem> ahahahaha! :-D
<kshadeslayer> how to recover the private key :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: agreed
<ScottK> kshadeslayer: Not possible.  You've got to have it.  That's the whole point.
<kshadeslayer> :'(
 * kshadeslayer goes back to fiddling with testdisk
<kshadeslayer> also neon
<Xand3r> sheytan: i know, but i am so excited, first time i will do some thing useful here in kde-land
<apachelogger> one does not loose ones key!!!!
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: blame usb-creator-kde
<apachelogger> one puts a copy on a 3 layered luks pendrive
<ScottK> kshadeslayer: If public/private key cryptography worked backwords it wouldn't be of much use.
<apachelogger> then puts that in a very secure box
<kshadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> then deposits that at some bank in switzerland
<sheytan> Xand3r i remember the time too :)
<kshadeslayer> was just wondering if it was remotely possiblity
<apachelogger> ultimtely in one of their underground bunker type thingies
<ScottK> apachelogger: Not Switzerland.  It might get lost in all the holes.
<kshadeslayer> ScottK: so ... do you need help with backports?
<apachelogger> ScottK: but the number of holes is not infinit
<ScottK> kshadeslayer: I need a MOTU or two who are interested enough to regularly review and approve/reject backports requests.
<apachelogger> so one can recover it in O(n)
<apachelogger> which is not that bad
<ScottK> I suppose.
<kshadeslayer> hmm
<kshadeslayer> im not a MOTU yet 
<kshadeslayer> need to apply 
<rbelem> apachelogger, but it is almost like sand on the beaches
<apachelogger> an intruder however would require O(n) + a cuple of other thingies 
<sheytan> ok, i'm going to take a shower too. And shave. It's time! :D
<sheytan> brb
<apachelogger> actually more like n by the powers of n or somesuch
<rbelem> sheytan, have a good party
<rbelem> sheytan, tomoroow i will ping you
<apachelogger> as each hole contains a whole bunch of options where one could find the bunker type of thing
<sheytan> rbelem thanks :) and ok :)
<apachelogger> and if one found the bunker one still would need to find the deposit box thingy
<apachelogger> all in all they probably were faster breaking the key than finding it ^^
<kshadeslayer> 700 more cylinders to go :(
<kshadeslayer> also
<kshadeslayer> has anyone taken up PIM?
<kshadeslayer> _Groo_ was doing it iirc
<apachelogger> so we will never see it
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: please do the pimy
<kshadeslayer> lol
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger:sure ... just lemme create a pbuilder ... which is going to take ... 2 hours :S
<apachelogger> you pour shade
 * apachelogger throws stones after kio
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: can you have a look at customSendRequest in KIO_HTTP?
<kshadeslayer> and advise how to tackle it
<kshadeslayer> and aakshay hasnt been around too
<kshadeslayer> :|
 * kshadeslayer thinks generating a new ssh key and uploading it would be simpler
<rbelem_> apachelogger, i need help with ksambashare dolphin plugin
 * apachelogger needs help with kio :(
<rbelem> apachelogger, me too :-(
<kshadeslayer> maybe photorec can help
<kshadeslayer> hmm
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: oi ... no kubuntu-mobile package?
<kshadeslayer> what would i need to start a plasma-mobile session>
<apachelogger> plasma-mobile
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, there is a kubuntu-mobile pkg, it pull plasma-mobile, kdebase-workspace-bin, kde-window-manage
<rbelem> r
<kshadeslayer> no there is no kubuntu-mobile
<kshadeslayer> !find kubuntu-mobile
<ubottu> Found: kubuntu-mobile, kubuntu-mobile-default-settings
<kshadeslayer> 0_O
<rbelem> :-D
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: natty?
<kshadeslayer> !find kubuntu-mobile maverick
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, both
<Tm_T> apachelogger: pong
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: apt-cache doesnt show it
<rbelem> it is in main
<kshadeslayer> E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-mobile
<apachelogger> Tm_T: Xand3r wants to do love to kopete with help from sheytan, see backlog
<rbelem> o.O
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: ??
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, which architecture?
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: well ... id guess ARM
<kshadeslayer> oh
<kshadeslayer> OH
<kshadeslayer> right ... im on amd64
<kshadeslayer> so maybe thats why it doesnt have it
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, are you using ports.ubuntu.com?
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, :-D
<Xand3r> apachelogger: why are you telling it everyone?
<Tm_T> Xand3r: sounds interesting, you can poke devels in #kopete too if you need help, or kopete-devel ml
<Tm_T> Xand3r: he's prolly telling me because I've been involved to Kopete development
<apachelogger> Xand3r: so you get help 
<kshadeslayer> so ill be able to confirm whether or not plasma-mobile runs on a HTC desire in just a wee bit
<Xand3r> apachelogger: thx now the kopete dev know a bout it before i realy know to program, thats nice -.-
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, \o/
<apachelogger> Xand3r: well, they know how to program, you want to help make kopete rock, I feel that there would be interesting in teaching you how to program ;)
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: its just a chroot booted off android ^_^
<kshadeslayer> but yeah ... we can run it :P
<kshadeslayer> lets see
<Xand3r> apachelogger: realy? i think they would be pissed of
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, running natty?
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: lucid chroot
<rbelem> :-O
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: http://code.google.com/p/android-cruft/wiki/LucidWithAndroid
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I only know one developer who would be pissed off over help
<apachelogger> and he is not working on kopete ;)
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, will you upgrade to maverick?
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: natty on my desktop or on the phone?
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, phone
<Xand3r> apachelogger: but i am no help, i am work
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: yeah ... lucid ... will try and upgrade chroot to maverick/natty
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, cool :-)
<apachelogger> Xand3r: so is kshadeslayer, yet I put up with him
<kshadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> though is is rather unproductive for quite some time
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> +he
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: ive started working!
<rbelem> :-D
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: plasma-mobile on HTC Desire
<kshadeslayer> searching where to insert http customSendRequest in kio
<kshadeslayer> building a natty pbuilder
<Tm_T> Xand3r: honestly I don't think there's any issue
<apachelogger> inserting stuff into http does not sound like plasma-mobile
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: no .. thats different
<kshadeslayer> thats kdewebkit
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> sure "{
<apachelogger> :P
<rbelem> hahah :-D
<kshadeslayer> 0_o
<Xand3r> Tm_T: hmmm, i have to lern nearly everything
<kshadeslayer> or kde4libs .. need to see which
 * rbelem pokes apachelogger 
<apachelogger> stop poking me!~!!!GTehg
<apachelogger> rbelem: whatsup?
 * rbelem pokes apachelogger again
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is nice poking you
<apachelogger> stop poking me!!~
<rbelem> :-D
<Tm_T> Xand3r: that is no problem
<Xand3r> Tm_T: ok :) so lets get started
<Tm_T> Xand3r: seriously, Kopete development is halted so any help or interest is welcome
<Xand3r> Tm_T: wich how to i have to read first?
<sheytan> it's party time! :D Party angesagt! Dzisiaj impreeeza! :D
 * apachelogger just clapped so hard that his hands are now red like a tomato
<sheytan> 3 known languages :D
<Xand3r> sheytan: nice
<sheytan> yeah :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: in chinese plz
<sheytan> you should learn polish people :D
<kshadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> you should learn chinese
<Xand3r> sheytan: no, its tooooo dificult
<sheytan> apachelogger: i don't have such drawing sklills :D
<sheytan> Xand3r it's not :D
<apachelogger> ha!
<Tm_T> Xand3r: any Qt programming knowledge helps
<apachelogger> I knew it
<apachelogger> you are a fake artist
<sheytan> apachelogger try yourself :D
 * apachelogger draws some naughty bits
<sheytan> it's not a problem to draw it, the problem is to draw it right :D
<Xand3r> Tm_T: i dont program yet, i have only some idea
<apachelogger> sheytan: did you ever try drawing your naughty bits right, *that* is rather difficult to archive
<apachelogger> achieve even
 * apachelogger has an archive bug
<sheytan> and now try to lern all the characters :D Then remember them all, and draw :D
<sheytan> i always wonder how do they manage to learn all that stuff
<apachelogger> they make it up on the fly I am sure
 * apachelogger does that with german
<sheytan> apachelogger you're not native german? :D
<Xand3r> shure he is:)
<apachelogger> or maybe you just think that
<apachelogger> because really I am austrian
<Xand3r> and? they speak german
<apachelogger> well, I dont
<sheytan> autrian dialekt is bad, i don't like it :D
<sheytan> prefer german :D
<sheytan> once i had an austrian dude in my school on german lesson
<sheytan> it's kinda different from german
<Xand3r> its only ugly german
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: any upstream work available?
 * kshadeslayer just mailed adawit with questions
<kshadeslayer> omg omg omg natty chroot finished
<Xand3r> Tm_T: look query, there i can ask embarissing questions
 * apachelogger finds up a very sad movie
<droidslayer> Lol
<droidslayer> My laptop is dead
<droidslayer> I can just move the mouse
<droidslayer> S/dead/not responding
<yofel> I had something else weird today - I could use the keyboard fine, I could move the mouse fine, but I couldn't click with the mouse anymore
 * droidslayer reboots
<droidslayer> yofel: I can move the mouse but no keyboard input
<yofel> you could've killed X
<droidslayer> Also.... happened when i was sending a mail with kmail 
<droidslayer> yofel: no keyboard input.... can't switch to tty
<yofel> sysrq+k ?
* stalcup changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE PIM 4.6 beta 4 to be packaged | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd || Select a time for a Kubuntu Meeting - http://www.doodle.com/s6smg85bsvicnsn4
<droidslayer> yofel: didn't work... couldn't type anything
<droidslayer> Just movement of mouse :-P
<yofel> odd
<kshadeslayer> yep
<stalcup> dont forget to sign up for the meeting http://www.doodle.com/s6smg85bsvicnsn4
<kshadeslayer> aye
<kshadeslayer> stalcup: please mail to kubuntu-devel as well
<stalcup> apachelogger: Riddell nixternal JontheEchidna  ^^
<stalcup> will do kshadeslayer 
<ari-tczew> I'm affected by bug that NumLock doesn't start on boot up. do you know this issue?
<ari-tczew> (is it enabled)
<stalcup> ari-tczew: It's been tjat wau since Warty Worthog
<kshadeslayer> ari-tczew: that can be changed iitc
<kshadeslayer> *iirc
<ari-tczew> stalcup: and not yet fixed? joke
<kshadeslayer> ari-tczew: http://i.imgur.com/65eET.png
<kshadeslayer> its in systemsettings > input devices
<ari-tczew> Leave unchanged
<ari-tczew> hmm
<stalcup> ari-tczew: it is annoying as hell, maybe you could pay nixternal to fix it
<kshadeslayer> omg
<kshadeslayer> yayy
<stalcup> j/k
<kshadeslayer> bandwidth is back up again
<kshadeslayer> now to start work
 * kshadeslayer starts installing libqt4-dev and kdelibs5-dev
<stalcup> kshadeslayer: is everyone supposed to prefix their name with a k, or is that just you?
<kshadeslayer> :>
<kshadeslayer> shows your KDE'ness :P
<kshadeslayer> interesting .. engadget is broke on chromium
<stalcup> ok then
<kshadeslayer> lol ^^
<kglibslayer> beat that :P
 * sheytan goes out for a party :D
<sheytan> bye all :)
<kglibslayer> cya
<Xand3r> how can i say cmake to ignor optional packages?
<kglibslayer> Xand3r: it ignores them by default?
<Xand3r> hmmm
<kglibslayer> Xand3r: post your cmake output
<Xand3r> doesnt matter now, i have another problem now, but thx
<kglibslayer> ok :)
<Xand3r> arg if you just want do do something quick it will take hours
<Xand3r> i quit
<Xand3r> c ya tomorrow
<kglibslayer> cya
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+sshkeys << new ssh keys, please add to ktown .... lost my old keys :(
<Riddell> hi all
<Riddell> I'm stuck in London :(
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: did you check behind the sofa?  if you lose something, it's nearly always there
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: added
<kshadeslayer> nope .. not there :(
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: what happened? Snow? :P
<neversfelde> vulcano?
<kshadeslayer> yeah ... london is notorious for vulcano's :D
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: where in london exactly? 
<neversfelde> Eyjafjallajökull was everywhere in europe ;)
 * kshadeslayer cant even pronounce that
<neversfelde> me too 
<kshadeslayer> who named it that!!!
<neversfelde> the people from iceland I suppose
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: yes, we had a centimetre of snow in Edinburgh and they shut down the airport
<kshadeslayer> neversfelde: they ran out of names i suppose
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: ah .. well ... the temps here are not good as well ... 2oC ... 
 * neversfelde flew to his family during holidays, every flight was 10 min early
<kshadeslayer> i have too much lag for some reason
<kshadeslayer> even tho ... my connection is far better now
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: I seem to be in somewhere called Hackney
<Riddell> it looks like much the rest of London, ugly and grey
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: pong
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: did you try to fix pbuilder?
<kshadeslayer> heh
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: some of my relatives live in MiddleSex
<yofel> ari-tczew: what's up with pbuilder?
<kshadeslayer> near Queensbury i think
<kshadeslayer> its either Queensbury or Kingsbury ... cant remember
<ari-tczew> yofel: JontheEchidna's pbuilder can't build my exim4 merge. 
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: still doesn't build after a pbuilder update
<JontheEchidna> did you say you had natty ppa logs?
<Riddell> kshadeslayer: there's no upper case S in Middlesex :)
<kshadeslayer> ah
<kshadeslayer> ok
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: yes, on PPA builds fine
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: also my pbuilder builds exim4 fine.
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: ive been there like twice ... i remember the name, thats a big thing for me :P
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: try recreate pbuilder natty again
<kshadeslayer> ok so PIM
<Riddell> did 4.5.5 get tested?
<yofel> it got tested as in: no dpendency breaks and nothing obviously broken after update
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: in updates?
<kshadeslayer> i can ask
<kshadeslayer> seems yes
<kshadeslayer> all went fine :)
<Riddell> needs an announcement then
<Riddell> not by me I'm afraid, I'm not on my normal computer
<kshadeslayer> define normal :P
<Riddell> this one runs something called "Windows"
<kshadeslayer> oh .... havent heard about that 
<kshadeslayer> is it as good as Kubuntu? 
<Riddell> not very user friendly, I press alt-F2 and nothing happens
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: i know the feeling
<yofel> indeed, doesn't support middle click paste either :(
 * kshadeslayer tries to work with KMail
<yofel> last time I tried kmail beta the akonadi background stuff almost killed my battery, ok well, maybe I shouldn't assume that closing something actually closes it
<kshadeslayer> yofel: not using the beta
<kshadeslayer> the stable release
<yofel> that should work last time I tried it ^^
<kshadeslayer> it does
<kshadeslayer> but ... i cant seem to load my google contacts
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: for future: you should use debuild -S -sa -vLASTVERSION so in exim4 case should be -v4.72-2ubuntu1 
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: by any chance, do you also have the power to sync ssh keys between i.k.o and git.kde.org?
<Riddell> nope
<kshadeslayer> :(
<kshadeslayer> yofel: look what i found http://paste.kde.org/2014/
 * kshadeslayer was crawling paste.kde.org
<yofel> nice, I'll check later if I need something from there
<kshadeslayer> yeah
<kshadeslayer> weird ... i have freezes
<Daskreech> yofel: What? how broken does it have to be to not support middle click paste?
<Daskreech> the only reason that Macs don't support it cause the only button is the middle button
<kshadeslayer> what the ....
<kshadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551878
<kshadeslayer> yofel: ^^ ideas
<kshadeslayer> like ... chmod +x debian/rules?
<kshadeslayer> why are the rules not executable in the first place? 0_o
<yofel> that's the only reason I can think of too... (rules isn't executable in any case, you need to make sure it is)
<kshadeslayer> yofel: that doesnt work too o_o
<yofel> O.O
<kshadeslayer> more weirdness ... it builds in my home dir ... so possibly a issue with how my partition is mounted
<stalcup> two releases and many hugs
<kshadeslayer> :D
<stalcup> boy, some people just hate skype
<yofel> s/hugs/bugs/ :P
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> lol
<stalcup> bwahahaha
<kshadeslayer> omg kubotu
<kshadeslayer> kubotu: cookies for everyone!
<Daskreech> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<yofel> ~order cookies
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to yofel.
<yofel> :D
<stalcup> ~vorian
<kshadeslayer> ~order cookies for everyone
 * kubotu is going to his secret storehouse to get cookies for everyone - might take some time.
 * kubotu is back and slides cookies down the bar to everyone
<yofel> ~karma launchpad
<kubotu> karma for launchpad: -5
<kshadeslayer> lol
<yofel> only o.O
<stalcup> ~stalcup
<kshadeslayer> well 
<yofel> launchpad--
<stalcup> :(
<yofel> ~karma stalcup
<kubotu> stalcup has neutral karma
<kshadeslayer> rekonq is all sorts of broken in git :(
<stalcup> yofel: try vorian
<yofel> ~karma vorian
<kubotu> karma for vorian: 5
<stalcup> ~woot woot
<yofel> heh
<stalcup> ~karma yofel 
<kubotu> yofel has neutral karma
<kshadeslayer> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> shadeslayer has neutral karma
<stalcup> bwahahaha
<stalcup> not ninjas long enough i see
<stalcup> ~add karma yofel 
<yofel> I know I had +1 at some point, kubotu had db issues a while ago I think
<kshadeslayer> i thought it went yofel++
<stalcup> ~karma yofel 1
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help karma'
<kshadeslayer> yofel++
<kshadeslayer> ~karma yofel
<kubotu> karma for yofel: 2
<kshadeslayer> see
<yofel> :D
<kshadeslayer> hey .. no free karma
<stalcup> showoff
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<kshadeslayer> yofel--
<kshadeslayer> oh
<kshadeslayer> ok
<kshadeslayer> yofel++ :P
<stalcup> on this to-do task, what packaes besides the one listed need done Ensure we have latest KOffice, KDevelop, Amarok etc 
<stalcup> plus, I need to make a meta-plasmoids package
<kshadeslayer> yofel: http://pastebin.com/42kbXhMn
<yofel> someone should do new kpackagekit for 4.6
<kshadeslayer> so much pbuilder weirdness
<kshadeslayer> yeah 
<stalcup> yofel: good idear
<kshadeslayer> Aptitude couldn't satisfy the build dependencies 0.o
<stalcup> sudo pbuilder update
<yofel> weirdness? you don't have kdepim-runtime >= 4.5.80
<kshadeslayer> wheee ... i made kwin crash
<kshadeslayer> just by alt+tabbing
<yofel> ouch ^^
<Daskreech> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 11
<kshadeslayer> our overlord
<nigelb> shadeslayer--
<nigelb> thou shalt not worry about karma.
<Quintasan|Droid> ScottK: piiing
<kshadeslayer> 0.o
<kshadeslayer> nigelb: stop stealing my karma everywhere
<Daskreech> thou shalt not buy Nestle products
<kshadeslayer> first #h-i and now here :S
<nigelb> kshadeslayer: I never stole karma
<Quintasan|Droid> kshadeslayer: >implying you will ever reach cjwatsons karma
<nigelb> false acusations
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: omg .... that guy is like ...
<kshadeslayer> :O
<nigelb> shadeslayer--
<nigelb> :p
<kshadeslayer> nigelb: well ... stop negating my karma then!
<Quintasan|Droid> OVER 9000
<kshadeslayer> nigelb--
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: err missed a few 0's
<yofel> note: if you need karma do kde packaging, you'll get rosetta karma without doing anything...
<kshadeslayer> i have over 9000 karma
<kshadeslayer> yofel: i know right :D
<nigelb> karma shadeslayer?
<nigelb> erm
<nigelb> ~karma shadeslayer
<kubotu> karma for shadeslayer: -1
<nigelb> hah
<Quintasan|Droid> Over 9000 in internet slang means a whole lot more than you can imagine kshadeslayer
<kshadeslayer> ~karma nigelb
<kubotu> karma for nigelb: -1
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<kshadeslayer> same to you too :P
<yofel> let the battle begin :P
<kshadeslayer> yayy
 * kshadeslayer hugs yofel
<Quintasan|Droid> kshadeslayer: never watched Dragon Ball?
<yofel> hm...
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan|Droid: ohhh .. DBZ ref
<yofel> ~karma bzr
<kubotu> bzr has neutral karma
<kshadeslayer> lol
<yofel> ~karma bazaar
<kubotu> bazaar has neutral karma
<Quintasan|Droid> Bzr--
<yofel> bzr--
<kshadeslayer> bzr--------
<Quintasan|Droid> Vazaar--
<kshadeslayer> git++
<Quintasan|Droid> Bazaar--
<kshadeslayer> bzr--
<yofel> bazaar--
<Quintasan|Droid> Lol
<yofel> ~karma bzr
<kubotu> karma for bzr: -3
<Quintasan|Droid> Let the bzr hate begin
<kshadeslayer> mgraesslin: kwin is so sluggish i cant even alt+tab 
<Daskreech> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 7
<yofel> Riddell++
<yofel> I've bugged him enough..
<Daskreech> ~karma ubottu
<kubotu> ubottu has neutral karma
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kshadeslayer> Riddell++ 
<Daskreech> ~karma kubotu
<kubotu> kubotu has neutral karma
<ulysses> ~karma ulysses 
<kubotu> ulysses has neutral karma
<kshadeslayer> so
<kshadeslayer> apparently my Dolphin + rekonq + qtcreator + konsole windows merged together 
<kshadeslayer> they look insanely kewl
<kshadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/9DSL3.png
<kshadeslayer> yofel: ah and i thought we had kdepim-runtime in official natty archives :P
<yofel> ah, nope, experimental only
<kshadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> oh God
 * kshadeslayer starts debugging crash info first
<Quintasan> ScottK's assistance would be great now, I need some serious help with this sip madness
<Quintasan> yofel: I don't know how it is possible, but python-sip puts two identical files in two packages :D
<kshadeslayer> 0_o
<kshadeslayer> pyth0rn madness
<kshadeslayer> no one can save you nao
<Quintasan> where the hell is apachelogger?
<yofel> I wonder if that's an improvement than putting same files for 2 different python versions into the same package..
<Quintasan> yofel: it does that too
<yofel> fooey
<Quintasan> Magic
<Quintasan> >Motorola XOOM
<Quintasan> >implying I'm going to get a bootlocked tablet
<kshadeslayer> lol
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan: HTC++
<kshadeslayer> kgnomelogger: would be nice to have a room like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabrinaeras/2287966461/
<kshadeslayer> kronos: back? :>
<kshadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan fun : http://stuff.povaddict.com.ar/kdebindings-deps-colors.png
<yofel> XD
<yofel> that'll be fun..
<Quintasan> u shitin me
 * Quintasan is making kshadeslayer responsible for this
<kshadeslayer> also
<kshadeslayer> they moved stuff in svn
<kshadeslayer> so quite possible its broken :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> I already lost the motivation to do sip
<Quintasan> and I have 5 tests this week and I'll be studying like madman tomorrow
<Quintasan> well actually I was studying today too
<yofel> I'll do bindings when they move to git, well, sometime in the future at least
<Quintasan> kshadeslayer: <trollface>
<kshadeslayer> damn you!!!! :O
<kshadeslayer> yofel: you have no idea what Quintasan just did in #kde-devel
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan: GRRRRRR
<yofel> ROFL
<Quintasan> Troll much
<JontheEchidna> problem, packager?
<kronos> kshadeslayer: was having a losing streak .. :(
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://tinyurl.com/2bu9g5e <- kshadeslayer right now
<kshadeslayer> hehe :P
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> :DDD
<kshadeslayer> it'll be fun :P
<kshadeslayer> as long as i dont have to do it during exams
<kshadeslayer> mgraesslin: http://paste.kde.org/2042/ <<
<kshadeslayer> seems like its reported
<kshadeslayer> ill add the debug info
<mgraesslin> more important: what have you done to make it crash?
<kshadeslayer> just alt+tab
<kshadeslayer> like ... just alt+tab really fast ... it crashes randomnly
<mgraesslin> well my kwin does not crash if I just alt+tab really fast
<kshadeslayer> dunno ... its a pretty randomn crash if you ask me
<mgraesslin> yes that's the problem with the crash
<mgraesslin> we are missing a way to reproduce
<mgraesslin> especially crah in operator== of QRect sounds strange
<kshadeslayer> well i just added the backtrace to the original report
<kshadeslayer> kde bug 253079
<ubottu> KDE bug 253079 in compositing "[Boxswitch] Crash in KWin::EffectFrameImpl::setSelection" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253079
<kshadeslayer> mgraesslin: whats the snapshot plugin for?
<mgraesslin> it's a helper for ksnaphot to get better screenshots
<kshadeslayer> ah ok
<mgraesslin> it includes the shadow
<yofel> mgraesslin: about Blur, is Blur supposed to blur the background behind transparent window borders?
<kshadeslayer> ohk ....
<mgraesslin> yofel: no
<yofel> ah ok, any intent on ever supporting that?
<mgraesslin> no
<yofel> ok, thanks
<yofel> kwin is still great ;)
<mgraesslin> but if you use e.g. Oxygen translucency you get blur behind translucent windows
<mgraesslin> but I do not recommend to use it
<kshadeslayer> lol : Application: Run Command Interface (krunner), signal: Segmentation fault
<kshadeslayer> thats it
<kshadeslayer> the whole backtrace ^_^
<kshadeslayer> heh ... looks like kdebindings failed :P
<kshadeslayer> no ... it built!!! :O
<yofel> yeah, but pretty contentless it seems..
<kshadeslayer> aye ... just 2 so files
<yofel> do an svn up, the layout changed completely
<kshadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> and they probably won't update cmake for bindings before git move
<kshadeslayer> yep
<Daskreech> kshadeslayer: I find that dropdown's crash KDE as well
<kshadeslayer> Daskreech: dropdown's ?
<Daskreech> yeah like umm typing in a dialog box and it does an autocomplete. Boooom
<kshadeslayer> ah
<kshadeslayer> dunno
<kshadeslayer> havent seen that in any other app
<kshadeslayer> Riddell: LP bug commenting via rekonq should be fixed with next KDE/kdewebkit release ... :)
<Daskreech> kshadeslayer: Oh sorry missed it which app are we talking about? For me Rekonq causes a Full X crash most often
<kshadeslayer> Daskreech: I was talking about krunner
<Daskreech> Oh no that just freezes up on me. I think it's a qdbus though
<kshadeslayer> rekonq causing a full X crash? 0.o
<kshadeslayer> what the flippin hell http://paste.ubuntu.com/551948
<kshadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<yofel> dpkg is obviously drunk on electrons
<kshadeslayer> aha!
<kshadeslayer> i knew it :P
<yofel> wait, you didn't run cmake
<kshadeslayer> stupid dpkg
<kshadeslayer> err
<kshadeslayer> why would i run cmake?
<kshadeslayer> that's dpkg-buildpackage's job
<yofel> well, I'm not sure what it's supposed to do, but it just skips the configuring and runs make in the binary build folder, where there is no Makefile yet
<kshadeslayer> hmm ... looks like it
<kshadeslayer> bug ...
<kshadeslayer> yofel: im sleeping
<kshadeslayer> its 4 AM
<yofel> sure, good night
<kshadeslayer> fyi : ktorrent and shutdown plugin dont work : /usr/bin/ktorrent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/ktshutdownplugin.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5Solid7Control12PowerManager23supportedSuspendMethodsEv
<kshadeslayer> click on configure shutdown -> kaboom
<kshadeslayer> if anyone can have a look ... else  ill take it up tomorrow
<stalcup> pnn/1
<Roey> Hi.  Running KDE 4.6rc2 here.  Can anyone help me figure out why the configuration settings I've specified in my Keyboard Settings do not seem to get respected?  For example, I've turned Capslock into an additional control, but I don't see that behavior manifest after I click 'OK'...  btw, this problem has been in place for me since 4.6b1, and it is specific to this machine but affects all user accounts.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-09
<stalcup> when is 4.5.5 released?
<stalcup> and hello!
<Daskreech> stalcup: Now! And Hi!
<Daskreech> well not now now but soon :)
<stalcup> I was just too lazy to look it up!
<stalcup> thanks Daskreech 
<Daskreech> http://www.kubuntu.org
<Daskreech> that's pretty easy
<stalcup> Daskreech: that's for 4.6 RC
<stalcup> :'(
<Daskreech> 4.5.5 would be announced there as well
<ScottK> Quintasan: Where do I find your sip package?
<Daskreech> pretty easy to check
<stalcup> you are much smartr than I Daskreech 
<yofel> well, 4.5.5 is somewhat released since it's in the updates ppa, Riddell_ just wasn't on his usual pc so couldn't write the announcement
<stalcup> darn, 4.5.5 was done very well IMO
 * yofel is off to bed, 4am...
<stalcup> nini
<stalcup> 8pm here
<stalcup> eat vmware
<Daskreech> Not very tasty
<stalcup> it is tastly dastly
<kshadeslayer> oic
<ulysses> n
<kshadeslayer> yofel: it was my fault ....
<kshadeslayer> that kdepim wasnt building
<kshadeslayer> interesting ... no akonadi 1.4.91
<kshadeslayer> do i need to include /usr/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiTargetsWithPrefix-debian.cmake
<kshadeslayer> we already have usr/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiConfig.cmake
<kshadeslayer> yofel: around?
<yofel_> yes, not for long though
<kshadeslayer> any ideas about  /usr/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiTargetsWithPrefix-debian.cmake
<kshadeslayer> and  /usr/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiTargetsWithPrefix.cmake
<kshadeslayer> fedora has them ...
<yofel> kshadeslayer: neon too, so our akonadi is too old I guess
<yofel>  /opt/project-neon/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiTargetsWithPrefix.cmake
<kshadeslayer> well ... neon installs everything :P
<yofel> then look at the package, I didn't touch repos akonadi yet :P
<kshadeslayer> yofel: im packaging 1.4.95 .. so thats why im asking
<kshadeslayer> im adding them
<markey> Riddell: kgnomelogger: the VLC issue with the file selector is still there
<markey> takes ages to open
<Xand3r> moin
<Xand3r> kgnomelogger: ping
 * kgnomelogger just got up
<kgnomelogger> Xand3r: lo
<kgnomelogger> markey: did you talk to dfaure?
<kgnomelogger> surely he would know why
<kgnomelogger> strange is that qtcreator opens in no time
<markey> no
<markey> I doubt he uses VLC
<markey> he is pretty old skool
<markey> uses a TV or so
<markey> kgnomelogger: maybe ask Jim Beam?
<apachelogger> markey: well, it is not about VLC, I would expect some Qt->KDE compability issue
<apachelogger> as VLC would use the qt file selector but KDE somehow hooks into that and makes it use KDE's
<Xand3r> apachelogger: do you have some time?
<apachelogger> that is part of the magic I do not understand on this planet
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I always have time, the question is just for what? making luv in front of the fire place?
<Xand3r> apachelogger: hmm not with me
<Xand3r> apachelogger: for some qt lesson
 * apachelogger looks at Nightrose
<apachelogger> Xand3r: are we making the button blue?
<markey> apachelogger: but, as you seed, Creator works fine...
<markey> uses the same thing
<markey> said*
<apachelogger> yeah, well
<apachelogger> you could gdb vlc
<markey> hem
<apachelogger> and then step through the affected code
<markey> yeah, sounds real fun
<markey> Jim Beam could do that
<apachelogger> he is using debian
<markey> hm
<apachelogger> until he gets KDE 4.6 it will be the year 2024 or so
<markey> isn't that almost hte same?
<markey> ah
<markey> yeah
<markey> true enough
<apachelogger> markey: btw, @reality looks scary
<markey> apachelogger: no shit.
<markey> he also talks a lot of nonense
<markey> I don't get why everyone replies to him
<apachelogger> because he has a fancy name
<markey> good point
<markey> it sounds far cooler than "markey"
<markey> I could be "unreality" or so
<markey> "@truth"
<markey> the @truith said: Fedora sucks.
<markey> truth even
<markey> it could be cool
<kshadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah there, k3b autoresolved 
<apachelogger> magically 
<kshadeslayer> someone else than me is having vlc issues
<apachelogger> I wonder if anyone annoyed upstream and called them names
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: dude
<kshadeslayer> lol ^^
<apachelogger> backlog!
<kshadeslayer> what
<kshadeslayer> ok
<kshadeslayer> gdb ftw
<apachelogger> good fun stepping
<kshadeslayer> i think its a hal issue
<kshadeslayer> wait ... lemme check if i have hal
<apachelogger> it is like step dance
<apachelogger> just less dancy and more steppy
<kshadeslayer> kdepim takes insane amounts of time to build :(
<apachelogger> kshadeslayer: why would it be a hal issue?!?!!?!?!?
<kshadeslayer> apachelogger: errr .. people reported that after removing hal file dialogs became faster
<apachelogger> curious
<kshadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552154
<apachelogger> dud
<apachelogger> you start gdb
<apachelogger> set a break point
<kshadeslayer> how? :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/552155
<apachelogger> and then step onwards from that :P
<apachelogger> find out what function calll0rs it
 * kshadeslayer reads gdb man page
<kshadeslayer> ah
<kshadeslayer> break....
<apachelogger> oy vey
<kshadeslayer> but how do i know which function calls the filedialog?
<kshadeslayer> also ... should i install vlc-dbg?
<apachelogger> yus
<kshadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/597216
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 597216 in python-distutils-extra (Ubuntu) "add a context to the strings extracted from .desktop.in" [Low,Triaged]
 * kshadeslayer just watched Despicable me
<apachelogger> sing me a song
<apachelogger> lalalla
<apachelogger> it just breaks translation in KDE
<apachelogger> ahahahahah
<apachelogger> no one gives a shit
<apachelogger> hahahahaha
 * apachelogger goes to fedora
<kshadeslayer> heh ^^
 * kshadeslayer shoots plasma at fedoralogger
<fedoralogger> that is no fun business
<fedoralogger> every fcking pyth0rn app we have appears with untranslated name in my menu
<fedoralogger> this is about as shitty UX as it gets
<kshadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552156 << interesting
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: where do i set the break point?
<fedoralogger> dunno
<fedoralogger> look at the vlc code
<kshadeslayer> :S
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: i suppose OpenDialogs in vlc-1.1.4/modules/gui/qt4/qt4.cpp
<kshadeslayer> hmm no ...
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=85408&p=282713&hilit=file+dialog#p282713 
<fedoralogger> kshadeslayer: qtcreator works
<fedoralogger> it is more likely that vlc does funny things to Qt
<kshadeslayer> oh crap
<kshadeslayer> i think i have that shitty course again
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: ive been forced to use the Borland compiler for over 2 semesters now
<kshadeslayer> im not taking that course agin :|
<kshadeslayer> *again
<kshadeslayer> what the ...
<kshadeslayer> Module callbacks << 0.o
<fedoralogger> kshadeslayer: ?
<fedoralogger> what is wrong with moduel callbacks?
<kshadeslayer> err... what happened to signals and slots?
<kshadeslayer> i thought they are designed to replace callbacks
<fedoralogger> a)
<fedoralogger> not all languages have signals and slots :P
<fedoralogger> b) signals and slots require an eventloop
<fedoralogger> c) thus create a bit of an overhead
<kshadeslayer> oic
<fedoralogger> see how signal and slots are two words and callback is only one :P
<kshadeslayer> hahaha
<kshadeslayer> im taking a break... KDE PIM compiling
<ari-tczew> is around anybody with natty?
<ari-tczew> I have an issue - I can choice only 2 types of keyboard - US and Afghanistan
<kshadeslayer> ari-tczew: yeah ... its a dpkg bug .. :P
<kshadeslayer> it makes you choose which language ... and a key to trigger it etc
<ari-tczew> kshadeslayer: masacre
<kshadeslayer> yeah
<kshadeslayer> ari-tczew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552178
<kshadeslayer> what the
<kshadeslayer> ari-tczew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552179
<ari-tczew> kshadeslayer: cjwatson seems to be pretty nervous about that case
<kshadeslayer> yeah :D
<fedoralogger> you people are all to nervous
<fedoralogger> look at me
<fedoralogger> I broke my entire phonon stack
<fedoralogger> and yet I am not nervous
<fedoralogger> even though I want to release in 10 days
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: lol
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: what the heck is happening ... you have back to back releases in like .. 3 weeks
<kshadeslayer> phonon is the new KDE
<fedoralogger> as you might know, before kubuntu I was release manager :P
<fedoralogger> therefore I am very keen on releasing new awesomeness all the time
<kshadeslayer> no i dont ^^ :P
<fedoralogger> also it increases the chances of making sweet luv in front of the fire place
<kshadeslayer> ah .. so thats why KDE 4.1-4.4 had so many releases :P
<kshadeslayer> i mean .. so many back to back releases :D
 * fedoralogger doesnt do kde releaeses
<fedoralogger> :P
<fedoralogger> dirk doesnt let me do it
<kshadeslayer> ^^ else we would be on 5.5 till now
<kshadeslayer> and debian would be on KDE 4.5
<fedoralogger> no
<fedoralogger> debian would be on 4.1 :P
<kshadeslayer> hahaha
<kshadeslayer> if it were debians way ... they would stick to 3.x series :P
<kshadeslayer> flippin kalarm deps on kdelibs 4.6.40
<kshadeslayer> :|
<kshadeslayer> whai oh whai ..
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: do you how rekonq used to show tab previews previously? like detect which tab is being hovered over 
<fedoralogger> no
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/rekonq/repository/revisions/914b0c1c0d2440bee0675ef9b77bad9d40630903/diff/src/tabbar.cpp
<fedoralogger> /dev/urandom?
<kshadeslayer> heh
<kshadeslayer> a while loop :P
 * fedoralogger blinks
 * fedoralogger blinks more
 * fedoralogger is blind
<fedoralogger> aaahhhh
<fedoralogger> I am blind
<fedoralogger> I shall never code again
<fedoralogger> oh noes
<fedoralogger> Xand3r: you will have to carry on my legacy
<kshadeslayer> no more phonon releases? :(
<fedoralogger> kshadeslayer:  made my blind
<fedoralogger> ahhh
<fedoralogger> what shall  I do
<fedoralogger> oh noes
<Xand3r> fedoralogger: what?
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: its all fixed now ;)
 * fedoralogger starts crying
 * fedoralogger pours himself some baileys and makes a schedule for today
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: now you can cry even more : http://pastebin.com/U8Bw1Ewc
 * fedoralogger overwrote some of his streaming code yesterday
<fedoralogger> and I did not ocmmit
<fedoralogger> that is plenty to cry about right there
<kshadeslayer> heh
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: QNetworkReply::ContentNotFoundError should cover 404 errors right?
<fedoralogger> dunno
<fedoralogger> see documentation
<fedoralogger> QNetworkReply::ContentNotFoundError	203	the remote content was not found at the server (similar to HTTP error 404)
<Xand3r> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> Xand3r hey :)
<sheytan> going to start mocking up (is that right in english?) :D
<Xand3r> dont know
<Xand3r> english is not my strength
<sheytan> first lets design the chat window
<Xand3r> sheytan: yea
<sheytan> Xand3r first at all, imho "all in one" widow suck :D
<sheytan> i  mean a chat + contact list window
<Xand3r> sheytan: no its realy cool
<sheytan> Xand3r if you wish you can develop one, but i personally think it's really no need for that :)
<Xand3r> quassel has one window, so you think quassel sucks?
<Xand3r> but go on tell me your idea sheytan
<sheytan> Xand3r you don't have a chat window that big as you have in quassel, you don't use contact list that often, quassel contact list doesn't take that much space as kopete's :P
<Xand3r> ok go on
<sheytan> Xand3r startin a qtdesigner project :)
<Xand3r> you or me?
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: looks like it
 * Xand3r goes sleeping an hour
<sheytan> Xand3r me :)
<kshadeslayer> fedoralogger: KDE PIM is broken... 
<kshadeslayer> cannot be packaged
<fedoralogger> so is phonono
<kshadeslayer> it's missing doc files
<kshadeslayer> so
<kshadeslayer> will wait for fix ...
<stalcup> kshadeslayer: just uplaod te fix
<stalcup> no one will notice
<kshadeslayer> stalcup: there is none right now ... its missing docbooks and depends on kdelibs 4.6.40 .... 
<kshadeslayer> hehe
<kshadeslayer> the guy managing the KDE PIM release says to wait :)
<stalcup> ah, smart chap
<kshadeslayer> Keep in mind that I am working on a fixed version of beta4. Hopefully will have it out sometime today.
<kshadeslayer> Allen Winter ^^
<stalcup> woo hooo
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<sheytan> i mean, fedoralogger :D
<kshadeslayer> hehe :D
<fedoralogger> huh
<fedoralogger> sheytan: yus?
<sheytan> fedoralogger http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/814/kopete.png
<sheytan> Xand3r http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/814/kopete.png
<sheytan> just a start :)
<sjkwizard> hi all. Anyone know how to use KAuth in a pykde application? There is no documentation at all about that
<JontheEchidna> http://twitter.com/timmartin2/status/23365017839599616#
<yofel> :D
<fedoralogger> sheytan: a bit unfancy, no?
<sheytan> fedoralogger how to make a IM app fancy? :D
<fedoralogger> dunno
<fedoralogger> fancy graphic or some shit
<ulysses> Why suggets K3b a package that doesn't exist?
<fedoralogger> sheytan: also never liked the idea of not having pictures in the contact list
<fedoralogger> sheytan: doesnt feel personal enough
<fedoralogger> that would be just like irc :P
<yofel> ulysses: probably existed once, or exists/existed in debian
<fedoralogger> if I am doing cybersex I would like to see whom with :P
<ulysses> yofel: you're right, k3b-i18n exists in Debian, but not in Kubuntu
<kshadeslayer> omg ... a phonon release is on the way \o/
<phononlogger> ok, it is pretty settled
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: I would be releaselogger then
<kshadeslayer> i wonder if kubuntu will have it .... or open Suse ... or fedora
 * phononlogger is moving to the inner city in march or so
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: ah
<phononlogger> away from this rotten place without party people
 * phononlogger hugs Nightrose
<phononlogger> also I shall throw a party some time
<phononlogger> first round at fosdem is on me or some stuff like that
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: you do remember this channel is logged
<kshadeslayer> now you cannot run away :D
<kshadeslayer> sheytan: pokety poke
 * Nightrose hugs phononlogger
<phononlogger> who cares
<sheytan> kshadeslayer what's up?
 * phononlogger should apply for work at canonical
<phononlogger> then canonical can pay :P
<kshadeslayer> sheytan: we haz meeting in 10 mins in #rekonq
<phononlogger> also mark would surely force me into working on glib
<phononlogger> this would actually be pretty neat
<kshadeslayer> care to show us the mock ups
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: yeah .. then you can insert malicious stuff into glib causing it to crash and make qt supreme
<sheytan> we haz means you already had? :D
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: insert?
<phononlogger> is that needed? :P
<phononlogger> also that would screw with Qt
<kshadeslayer> lol
<phononlogger> your Qt is using glib
<phononlogger> in case you did not know :P
<kshadeslayer> sheytan: no it starts in 8 mins
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: yeah i know .... glib event loops inside qt
<kshadeslayer> how i hate that
<sheytan> kshadeslayer will upload them :)
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: you are invited to come and rant about rekonq in #rekonq
<phononlogger> no time
<phononlogger> I am having cybersex with kubotu
<kshadeslayer> ah
<rbelem> sheytan, ping
<sheytan> rbelem yo
<rbelem> sheytan, how was party? :)
<sheytan> rbelem great, thanks :D
<rbelem> sheytan, do you have the mockup already for filesharing
<sheytan> rbelem still the old one, did you see it?
<sheytan> rbelem http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/4264/filesharingh.png
<sheytan> to all: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/01/rekonq-strona-startowa-rekonq-start.html :D
<rbelem> sheytan, i saw that :)
<rbelem> sheytan, but we have to remove some features for now
<sheytan> rbelem yeah, i know, i just didn't do anything more yet :)
<sheytan> with that mock
<rbelem> sheytan, but we have to remove some features for now :)
<rbelem> ops
<rbelem> damn android irc client
<phononlogger> skype anyone?
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: i haz skype ... but why? :P
<rbelem> phononlogger, rbelem
<Xand3r> sheytan: looks interesting
<phononlogger> we are having a nice session
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: id
<kshadeslayer> with whom?
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: dude .. im in your contacts
<phononlogger> Mamarok:  markey me for now
<rbelem> sheytan, could you update tthe mock adding webdav and bluetooth?
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: rly?
<sheytan> rbelem i'll work on it, but not today :)
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: shadeslayer90
<rbelem> sheytan, oki
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: you do not appare the online
<phononlogger> rbelem: you do not appear to be the answering
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: just logged in
<rbelem> sheytan, afiestas know better what is needed for bluetooth filesharing
<sheytan> rbelem, well, all i can do, is the mockup :D
<sheytan> my c++ ends with "hello world" :D
<afiestas> imho all sharing should have the same interface, more or less
<rbelem> sheytan, and could you make make the mockup pluggable, such as if module is not installed it will not appear in the kcm
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: i need to complete the rekonq meeting report
<kshadeslayer> ill be back in 15 mins
<phononlogger> screw it
<sheytan> rbelem as i said, no code :D
<rbelem> afiestas, what do you think of pluggable kcm filesharing?
<rbelem> sheytan, np ;)
<rbelem> sheytan, let the code with me
<sheytan> sure ;D
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: WAIT!
<kshadeslayer> :P
<phononlogger> you are fun today
<phononlogger> rbelem: are you not up for a session?
<rbelem> phononlogger, ops... i'll login now
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: call now :P
<afiestas> rbelem: I think that is the way to go, but I'm still not sure how (we've a meeting to do :p)
<rbelem> afiestas, i missed the meeting :(, lets book another together with sheytan, he will draw the UIs :) 
<rbelem> phononlogger, internet connection in the middle of jungle is really slow
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: im out of the call :P
<rbelem> phononlogger, the call was flickering sometimes
<kshadeslayer> too much bandwidth consumption :P
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, the maximus bandwidth in my city is 1MB
<kshadeslayer> :P
<kshadeslayer> im at 512Kbps
<kshadeslayer> and ... skype is dead on my phone i think
<kshadeslayer> i have a black screen
<kshadeslayer> afiestas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552262
<kshadeslayer> damn
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552262
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: call me :P
<rbelem> kshadeslayer, whats your download speed?
<kshadeslayer> rbelem: 65-70 KBps
<rbelem> hum...
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: where did yo conduct this talkery?
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: #rekonq
<phononlogger> I see your house from here
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: line 5
<kshadeslayer> :P
<kshadeslayer> whee :)
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: who's on this call?
<phononlogger> you haz  a list
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: not on my phone i dont :>
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: markey, Mamarok, 2 phonon dues
<phononlogger> dudes
<phononlogger> me
<kshadeslayer> ah ok ..... 
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: mgraesslin as well ? 
<phononlogger> no
<phononlogger> mgraesslin: wanna join a skype session?
 * mgraesslin has neither skype nor a headset
 * sheytan is loving KDE bluetooth system! <3!
<rbelem> sheytan, what is your email?
<sheytan> rbelem madsheytan at gmail dot com
<rbelem> :D
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: did you break?
<kshadeslayer> apparently so
<kshadeslayer> and when i call you it says ... call failed:P
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: you guys still on the call? :P
<kshadeslayer> any ideas on launchpad bug 699875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 699875 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "natty 20110107,all gui cannot be launched with root previlege" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/699875
<kshadeslayer> stalcup: poke
<kshadeslayer> stalcup: did you apply for kubuntu membership?
<yofel> if it's natty, I would blame new sudo behaviour
<yofel> probably makes some setting that X needs unavailable
<yofel> kshadeslayer: do you have an idea about that rekonq behavior though? That's not the first time I see that for apport
<yofel> or does rekonq not support being launched by python-launchpadlib?
<yofel> kshadeslayer: and kdesudo works fine here
<phononlogger> rbelem: your quality is really bad
<phononlogger> like *really*(
<rbelem> phononlogger, internet here is really slow :(
<phononlogger> ic
<phononlogger> rbelem: well, we stopped it anyway
<phononlogger> this was getting ludicrous
<rbelem> :)
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: gah .... i think our skype call broke my ISP's servers :P
<yofel> you sure have a crappy ISP ^^
<kshadeslayer> yofel: yep
<kshadeslayer> yofel: and i know! kdesudo should work for the guy ... idk why its not working
<kshadeslayer> and what about rekonq behaviour?
<yofel> unnamed app(2677) kdemain: rekonq is already running!
<yofel> Error connecting to Launchpad: [Errno 4] Interrupted system call
<yofel> rekonq is called from Launchpad.login_with() in python-launchpadlib but refuses to open the authentification window
<kshadeslayer> yofel: how do i reproduce this?
<yofel> kshadeslayer: don't have a credentials file and try to use apport-collect
<kshadeslayer> unnamed app(2677) kdemain: rekonq is already running! << means rekonq is already running .... now ... technically when launchpad lib tries to open a url it should open in a rekonq tab ... clearly it doesnt
<kshadeslayer> yofel: can you try and reproduce with rekonq trunk?
<yofel> kshadeslayer: do you have daily builds or do I have to build myself?
<shadeslayer_> o_o
<yofel> you have a crap ISP indeed ^^
<shadeslayer_> yofel: no ... jefferai's core went down i think
<yofel> oh, that would make sense, since 4 of you left in sync
<phononlogger> shadeslayer_: your nick is broken
<shadeslayer_> Sput: is a quassel core supposed to crash if i delete a network with channels in it? 
<shadeslayer_> oh
<kshadeslayer_> phononlogger: better?
<kshadeslayer_> connection refused :S
 * kshadeslayer_ is on user support this evening
<yofel> hm, let me try this (Quintasan_: I'll apologize beforehand)
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: lol ... seems like his core did go down then :P
<yofel> hm, a simple network where I joined a network and said a few words doesn't crash the core here on deletion
<yofel> my core is 0.8-pre+76 though
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: well ... i was on irc.videolan for about 6 hours
<kshadeslayer_> and then deleted the network without deleting the channel
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: maybe it's still running SQL queries then :P
<kshadeslayer_> heh :P
<yofel> where was rekonq hosted again?
<yofel> see, SQL finished
<kshadeslayer_> and back
<kshadeslayer_> heh
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: its on kde git
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: you guys don't have any magick that breaks sudo make uninstall right?
<kshadeslayer_> nope 
<yofel> good
<shadeslayer> yofel: why would rekonq have magik for sudo make uninstall ? :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: can't reproduce this here with rekonq git - that it opens it in a background tab without any indication that something happened isn't really optimal though (Or it's me having the focus stealing prevention set pretty high)
<yofel> shadeslayer: dunno, I have nightmares about gnu autotools in that regard, leaving a mess behind
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> you should be safe ^_^
<shadeslayer> could be focus stealing attention ...
<yofel> ok, I'll change that and retry
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: tomas would be toma right?
<yofel> nope, even with focus stealing prevention it still opens it in a background tab and rekonq stays in the background (or do I need to logout for the change to have effect?)
<yofel> errr, with prevention turned off
<shadeslayer> dont think you have to logout
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lemme try something
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> happens with normal links too
<shadeslayer> what the
<shadeslayer> if i click on a link from a irc channel ... rekonq is focused
<shadeslayer> if i click on a link from a channel topic it's opened in the background 0.o
<yofel> this is cool http://dev.svetlyak.ru/diff-git-cached-en/?utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+dev-svetlyak/all-en+%28Svetlyak
<yofel> (VIM)
<shadeslayer> either my download speed was throttled again or api.kde is hosted on shitty servers
<shadeslayer> KEditbookmarks is foobared
<shadeslayer> cant enter more than 2 chars at a time in the location
<yofel> shadeslayer: found the older bug about rekonq -> bug 629079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 629079 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu Natty) "opening auth page fails with "kdemain: reconq is already running"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629079
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> just as i am about to quit
<shadeslayer> i get bugs :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: will see tomorrow ...
<yofel> np, good night
<shadeslayer> night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-02
 * solid_liq is now known as 2_tone_beat_up_old_stationwagon
<fabo> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/kde/+packages
<ulysses> is it enought to subscribe Jonathan Thomas to this bug, or shall I subscribe kubuntu-bugs too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/901811
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 901811 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-updater freeze when make upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> ulysses: kubuntu-bugs is already subscribed, so it's ok
<ulysses> oh, fail
<ulysses> too late and the night before an exam :P
<Riddell> UDS is in california next? that breaks the europe/north america alternation
<yofel> again?
<Riddell> yofel: well it hasn't been in california for ages but it normally goes back to europe
<yofel> yeah...
<Riddell> fabo: what happened to the new package you said had to be done before networkmanagement?
<apol> hi, can anybody tell me a little about QApt vs PackageKit as a backend?
<glatzor> apol, what do you want to do?
<apol> well, I'm considering to start some new development
<apol> that would involve package management
<Riddell> jussi: did you find out what was up with floodbots?  they're at it again in #kubuntu
<Riddell> apol: this is the guy to ask about qapt https://launchpad.net/~echidnaman
<Riddell> Daniel Nicoletti for kpackagekit of course
<apol> hm
<apol> ok
<apol> isn't there any small issues list that I can find on the net? just to have an idea of why packagekit is not the best solution
<glatzor> apol, if you want to support other distros you have to use packagekit
<glatzor> apol, there is a system and a session interface. nowadays even aptdaemon provides the packagekit interface
<apol> glatzor: and I should use qapt if...?
<Riddell> glatzor is talking about the dbus interfaces
<Riddell> depends if you want to use dbus or need to be more involved and use the libraries
<glatzor> apol, if you want to develop very closely for debian/ubuntu and use special features of those
<glatzor> apol, qapt is also installed by default - kpackagekit not
<apol> hm
<apol> I don't really see it, I guess I'll have to try
<glatzor> apol, what should your application do?
<apol> list, install, remove, etc
<apol> and extract name, description and pictures if possible
<glatzor> apol, you want to write a general purpose package manager?
<apol> no
<apol> and I don't really want to talk about projects before they start because it raises expectations where there shouldn't be :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-03
<fabo> Riddell: I took master initially. the released versions are coming from nm09 branch
<fabo> next version (0.9.1) will need new build deps
<jussi> Riddell: I invited you somewhere, please join
<tsdgeos> Riddell: who do i poke about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/911165 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911165 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "QDeclarativeItemPrivate::isAccessible is not propertly initialized" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> tsdgeos: didrocks added that stuff I think
<tsdgeos> ECIRCULARDEPENDENCY
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Riddell: he pointed me to you
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> he backported it from qt trunk so I guess he could blame fregl 
<didrocks> well, I think that Riddell is now back the Qt maintainer :)
<didrocks> didn't look at the bug in particular
 * didrocks opens
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i don't want to blame anyone, i just want it fixed, i can fix it myself i guess if that's what you want
<didrocks> maybe that's what makes a lot of kde apps crashing if accessibility is enableld
<didrocks> enabled*
<Riddell> I won't be able to look to that today anyway
<fregl> tsdgeos: should be initialized to false in the ctor of QDeclarativeItemPrivate
<tsdgeos> fregl: makes sense
<fregl> interesting though, let me check our repo
<fregl> tsdgeos: src/declarative/graphicsitems/qdeclarativeitem_p.h needs isAccessible(0) in the ctor indeed.
<tsdgeos> fregl: isAccessible(false) ?
<fregl> tsdgeos: it's bit flags, so should be 0
<tsdgeos> fregl: ok
<fregl> tsdgeos: your patches come from here: https://gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/accessibility I just pushed the fix you found it will take an  hour to show up in public
<tsdgeos> fregl: cheers
<fregl> Riddell: tsdgeos: if one of you wants to do me a favor, check what the state of https://gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/accessibility is and check that you have all patches from the 4.8-a11y branch for your qt 4.8 and maybe also test run with kde apps and the latest bride which should work quite nice now
<Riddell> debfx: we should do this as part of packaging 4.8
<tsdgeos> how big is lp:ubuntu/oneiric/qt4-x11 ?
<tsdgeos> been downloading for almost three hours now
<tsdgeos> 1815865kB
<ScottK> That one will be big.  It's full source plus the packaging.
<apol> O.o
<ScottK> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt will have just the packaging (including patches).
<ScottK> That may be sufficient for you and be much smaller.
<tsdgeos> doh
 * tsdgeos kills bzr
<tsdgeos> ScottK: what's the proper way to change a patch in qt?
<ScottK> The way I would do it (which may or may not be proper - I'm a bit of a curmudgeon when it comes to the new fancy ways of doing things) would be:
<ScottK> 1.  apt-get source qt4-x11
<ScottK> 2.  quilt pop (repeat as needed) until the patch I wanted to change was on top.
<ScottK> 3.  Make the changes I wanted in the source tree.
<ScottK> 4.  Quilt refresh.
<ScottK> 5. quilt push -a to reapply all the other patches and make sure I didn't mess up patches later in the series.
<ScottK> Something like that.
<tsdgeos> but then i need to commit/suggest a merge somewhere 
<ScottK> Then you can diff the debian directory against the one in the bzr branch I gave you.
<tsdgeos> make sense
<ScottK> That'll give you a patch you can apply to bzr and then (with a debian/changelog entry) be something you can push)
<ScottK> or hand someone the patch to apply.
<ScottK> (either way works)
<tsdgeos> ScottK: : https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt contains what is in precise, what do i do to get what is in oneiric?
<tsdgeos> fregl: that patch gives the warning of wrong order initialization/declaration
<ScottK> What I would do then is just get the oneiric package, make your changes as above (with a new debian/changelog entry), dpkg-buildpackage -S to make a new source package and then use debdiff to make a patch.
<ScottK> Don't worry about bzr for that, I think it's more trouble than it's worth.
<fregl> tsdgeos: right. I only did it properly for qt5 where it was also broken...
<tsdgeos> fregl: ok
<fregl> tsdgeos: that repo is highly broken/experimental etc
<tsdgeos> ok
<ScottK> KDE 4.8 rc2 tarballs starting to appear for packagers.
<Riddell> ScottK: that'll keep me busy tomorrow :)
<ScottK> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-04
<bambee> Riddell: when you've time, could you add my pubkey "bambi@bambi-XPS-L502X" (see lp) to ftpmaster.kde.org (the machine which contains the uploaded tarball, don't remember its exact name). Thanks in advance
<bambee> morning btw :)
<Riddell> bambee: what's your lp username?
<bambee> Riddell: bambi
<Riddell> bambee: what shall I do with  bambi@linux-EX58-UD4P key?
<davmor2> Riddell: How's things dude?
<Riddell> davmor2: brain better if not great yet, eyes still wonky, windy weather tretcherous
<davmor2> Riddell: wow you even managed to make yourself sound like the shipping forecast then, well at least in my head ;)
<Riddell> obviously I've been listening to too much Radio 4 :)
<Riddell> bambee: added
 * Riddell wibbles a bit about bug 911659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911659 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "lucid -> precise upgrade failed: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'phonon-backend-gstreamer'" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911659
<bambee> Riddell: thanks
<bambee> Riddell: bambi@linux-EX58-UD4P is my desktop
<Riddell> bambee: wanting to package something?
<bambee> Riddell: yes, probably this evening (I am at work)
<bambee> kde 4.8rc2 for example
<Riddell> bambee: groovy, I expect to get started on that shortly so check with me to not duplicate
<bambee> ok
<schnelle> guys are you watching this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,Reopened]
<schnelle> seems that it is qt bug afterall
<schnelle> and there is easy way to reproduce it ( see comment #125)
<schnelle> so it would be nice to patch qt for precise :)
<Riddell> schnelle: do you know if there is a qt patch?
<schnelle> Riddell: John Stanley made few patches and they all fix the bug
<schnelle> and he proposed patches to https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com
<Riddell> schnelle: ok I've added to my todo, if you want you could make a launchpad bug which links to that bugs.k.o entry incase my todo gets lost
<schnelle> Riddell: I will open lauchpad bug and will add you to subscribers :)
<schnelle> thank you
<schnelle> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/911733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911733 in Ubuntu "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [Undecided,New]
<schnelle> I added you to subscribers
<Riddell> thanks schnelle 
<allee> Seriously: can't we turn of qdebug in soprano?  Too much continues garbage in .xsession-error :(
<allee> that a build time thing AFAIU.
<Riddell> allee: maybe I don't know if it's been suggested before
<allee> Riddell: several times AFAIK.   apachelogger?  ScottK ? ^^
<Riddell> allee: the obvious questions are 1) how and 2) what options does that leave people who do want to read debugging from soprano?
<rdieter> Riddell: build with -DQT_NO_DEBUG_OUTPUT (that's what we in fedora do recently)
<Riddell> rdieter: any complaints from people who do want to debug soprano?
<rdieter> Riddell: none yet
<Riddell> I expect soprano developers/debuggers are elite enough to compile it themselves :)
<allee> Riddell: I've ping sopraono upstream.   ( IMHO it's not good for nepomuk reputation if 99% in .xsession-errror is sematik desktop related.  )
<afiestas> Is there any plans to package Qt 4.8 for 12.04  ?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes, debfx current has the lock on that
<afiestas> Riddell: lock ? as he is working on it?
<Riddell> afiestas: he said he was (and since I'm busy on KDE RC2 I haven't had need to investigate)
<Riddell> aw it needs xinput refresh and possible update according to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/01/01/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<afiestas> Riddell: okiz, I'd like to switch to Kubuntu again but I need Qt :p
<Riddell> afiestas: or convince fabo to package it :)
<fabo> it is packaged, just not built/uploaded :)
<Riddell> fabo: oh the xinput patch got whatever it needed?
<afiestas> fabo do you mind to send me the recipe ?
<Riddell> this might also hvae a patch it needs for libreoffice https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40298
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 40298 in Spreadsheet "EDITING: Crash when moving cells, QX11PixmapData::createCompatiblePixmapData" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<fabo> no, it has been disabled as a workaround. I should be able to take a look later today
<Riddell> fabo: or poke cnd more frequently :)
<Riddell> KRF also asked about building with -reduce-relocations
<fabo> afiestas: if you don't mind about xinput patch, we should be able to put it in a ppa in the meantime
<fabo> Riddell: -reduce-relocations is in
<afiestas> fabo: will I be able to use a simple mouse ?
<Riddell> oh good, happy KRF
<fabo> afiestas: definitely
<Riddell> fabo: what happened to the libqt-mm or whatever library you said was needed for the networkmanagement package?
<fabo> Riddell: have you grabbed networkmanagement? I had issue with my provider so might have missed some messages
<Riddell> fabo: no I've not tested it yet
<Riddell> fabo: your provider isn't just ethernet?
<fabo> Riddell: libqt-mm is used by next release 0.9.1 (in master branch). we should use the released versions from nm09 branch
<Riddell> ah right
<fabo> 0.9.0~rc3 is in the ppa
<fabo> I tested locally, works for me
<afiestas> fabo: perfect !
<fabo> and it's the version available in sid
<Riddell> I use a 3G mobile modem so I'm quite a useful test case for it
<fabo> it's even in wheezy
<fabo> 0.9~git20111126.1ef1677-1 = 0.8.98 = 0.9.0~rc3 :)
<KRF> yeh. thanks Riddell + fabo ;)
<KRF> just found another bug, though. seems like the gold linker is ignoring the ld flag --dynamic-list which is implied by Qt's -reduce-relocations
<KRF> nasty stuff, in any case
<Riddell> KRF: the gold linker?
<fabo> binutils-gold
<Riddell> so it that something for the binutils-gold maintainer to look at?
<Riddell> how to get emacs to be in a useful mode for editing changelogs instead of an annoying one?
<fabo> well, we have more bug reported by him than fixed by him :)
 * fabo looks in the room
<KRF> Riddell: yep, gold. i'm about to file a bug upstream
<fabo> Riddell: qtmobility ftbfs with Qt4.8, package fixed uploaded to Debian
<Riddell> I've a funny feeling inside me that qt-at-spi just got a release too
<cnd> Riddell, fabo: you can either leave the xinput patch disabled or refresh it
<cnd> it should be a trivial refresh I would think
<cnd> unless you are updating to a new release?
<cnd> if you disable it, I'll refresh it when I port it to the new xinput implementation
<Riddell> cnd: I've not looked into it but Qt 4.8 is a new release
<cnd> ok, I haven't looked at 4.8 yet
<cnd> unless you can figure out a trivial refresh yourselves, I suggest just disabling the patch for now
<fabo> cnd: I look into it
<bambee> Riddell: I upload packages directly to the ppa, right? (kde 4.7.97)
<bambee> I mean, kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> bambee: yes
<Riddell> but you should first tell me which you're doing so we don't overlap
<Riddell> I've got none on the go just now
<Riddell> also I can do ec2 machines if that helps
<Riddell> bambee: I've uploaded all the ones in yellow on the wiki page to the PPA
<bambee> mhhh ok
<bambee> Riddell: I will upload kdeadmin
<bambee> Riddell: could you update https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging ?
<Riddell> yes, shortly
<bambee> Riddell: wiki updated (including the ones in yellow)  ;)
<Riddell> cool thanks bambee :)
<bambee> yw :)
<Riddell> can you do meta-kde too bambee?
<bambee> sure
<bambee> there is no option --color to bzr diff ? :O arrf...
<bambee> that's useful... really...
<ScottK> bzr diff > patch && vim patch
<ScottK> or something like that.
<yofel> bzr diff | vim -
<ScottK> Much better.
 * bambee uses emacs
 * bambee hides
<ScottK> bambee: No need to hide, just go sit next to Riddell.
 * bambee hugs Riddell
<ScottK> Any objections to 4.7.4 going to oneiric-proposed once I have time for it?
<ScottK> It looks like the pim related commits have finally died down.
<cyphermox> ScottK: I remember you had some interest in ntrack due to the fact it gets used by kde-runtime; would you be open to sponsoring my upload?
<ScottK> cyphermox: Not today.  Perhaps later in the week.  Busy with work.
<cyphermox> ScottK: sure, not a problem
<cyphermox> thanks a lot; worst case someone will get to it before then, since it's in the queue
<ScottK> If not, give me a ping.
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> ScottK: 4.7.4 yes please
<Riddell> cyphermox: can sponsor now if needed
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-05
<cyphermox> hey Riddell
<cyphermox> still around? :)
<manchicken> 'sup?
<Riddell> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8-rc2.php keeping us on our toes by announcing 4.7.98 when we only have tars for 4.7.97 :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: none(?) of the download links work here: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/4.7.98/src/
<Tm_T> ...which in turn is linked in the announcement
<Riddell> he's fixing
<Tm_T> ah, good (:
 * Riddell is packaging loads of 4.7.97 bits, wiki not updated yet
<agateau> Riddell: hi, I pushed my latest Precise package for massif-visualizer on my PPA and added the link to bug #893569 . What should I do now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893569 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] massif-visualizer" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893569
<Riddell> agateau: ask me or someone to review and upload?
<agateau> Riddell: good idea
<agateau> Riddell: can you review my beautiful package?
<agateau> done :)
<Riddell> let's see
<Riddell> agateau: looks fine
<agateau> Riddell: great!
<Riddell> agateau: I can upload if you want but my brain isn't 100% so you might want to get a second opinion
<Riddell> or get someone else to upload it so I can do the New processing
<agateau> Riddell: ok, let me ask Scott, he looked at the package when it was on revu
<agateau> ScottK: hi! Riddell would like a second opinion before uploading massif-visualizer
<agateau> ScottK: see bug #893569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893569 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] massif-visualizer" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893569
<Riddell> when requested for similar yesterday ScottK said "Perhaps later in the week."
<mikecb> il0vey@ks
<mikecb> damnit
<mikecb> everyone pretend you just saw **********
<cmagina> mikecb: haha, i feel ya. did the same thing an hour ago on another channel
<mikecb> ;)
<mikecb> plugin opportunity "This looks like a password.  Do you really want to send it?"
<cmagina> yes, that would be good
<Riddell> groovy all 4.7.97 compiled on my machine for precise. reviewing my packaging before uploading to PPA
<mikecb> Riddell: that's 4.8rc2?
<Riddell> mikecb: yes
<mikecb> sweeet
<Riddell> compiling now in kubuntu-ninjas, if you want to test (needs password)
<mikecb> I'm on 12.04, will that get it at the same time?
<Riddell> mikecb: it is for 12.04 but we put it in a ppa for testing first, testers will be needed shortly
<mikecb> kk
<mikecb> I'm game!
<Riddell> but it's still compiling
<Riddell> so don't try until you see all the packages are 4.7.97
<Riddell> which may be a couple of hours or may be ages if the buildds are slow
<mikecb> is there a guide for setting up ninjas?
<Riddell> just add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikecb> k
<Quintasan_> Hi
<Quintasan> yofel: 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu2~ppa1~oneiric1 is the CPU hog fix?
<yofel> Quintasan: should be
<Quintasan> Awesome
<Quintasan> Any ideas why View doesn't work with Quassel notification?
<yofel> thank bambee
<Quintasan> bambee: \o
<Quintasan> fregl: Prolly late thumbs up for AT-SPI release!
<bambee> yofel: hi, thanks for what? 
<bambee> Quintasan: yop
<yofel> bambee: kmix
<bambee> yw ;)
<Quintasan> thanks for uploading kmix magic
<bambee> hehe
<bambee> :D
<Quintasan> been driving me crazy
<bambee> this bug made me crazy xD
<bambee> "why the **** my laptop consumes 35W suddenly ?"  --> kmix :D
<Quintasan> Is there a thing called lightweight browser these days? Opera takes 500mb here
<Quintasan> lol
<fregl> Quintasan: thanks :)
<yofel> firefox is about the most efficient one IMO - chromium was always a mem hog, opera got worse lately, and rekonq is horrible
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you want lightweight?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have a test browser code thats just a QGraphicsWebView ... should be light enough
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: As in bloody hell lightweight
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgarg%2FDemoWebViewBrowser.git&a=summary
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you might have to fix some stuff, but it should work :P
<Quintasan> No no, thanks, I need something that works :P
<Quintasan> And doesnt take 700mb of memory when not playing flash
<yofel> firefox
<shadeslayer> lynk? or was it lynx ... don't remember
<yofel> although chromium would also work if it's just one tab
<shadeslayer> chrome is idling at 200 megs at 6 tabs
<Quintasan> >firefox
<Quintasan> lolwut
<Quintasan> firefox leaks memory even when it's not on
<yofel> WFM
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you awake?
<shadeslayer> seems not ....
<ScottK> agateau: Ping me tomorrow.
<Riddell> mikecb: it's compiled!  have you tried it?
 * yofel has been pulling updates for over an hour
<yofel> stupid DC -.-
<mikecb> about to
<mikecb> it's goin, I'm gonna do my desktop and then laptop
<Riddell> mikecb: make sure one is working before you move onto another :)
<Riddell> it also still needs the kdm theme upgrade stuff
<mikecb> yah :)
<Riddell> yofel: do you think it's safe if I just do dch for oneiric on the packages and upload to the ninjas PPA without building first?  or do you know if there are changes needed for oneiric?
<yofel> for oneiric you can just use dch, I don't remember having to change anything
<Riddell> groovy
<mikecb> Riddell: up and smooth
<Riddell> yay
<mikecb> nice glassy panel
<mikecb> activity switching seems snappier
<Riddell> excellent
<mikecb> laptop up, smooth as butter
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-06
<Riddell> oh is kde-base-artwork-4.7.97.tar.bz2 new?
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> failed to notice that
<Riddell> guess I'll give up and finish it tomorrow
<jussi> have we packaged the oxygen font yet? 
<yofel> wth is kde-base-artwork o.O?
<yofel> great, ksplash stuff
<yofel> $ ls kde-base-artwork-4.7.97/ksplashx-themes/default/
<yofel> 1024x768  1280x1024  1600x1200  1920x1080  1920x1200  600x400  800x600  CMakeLists.txt  Preview.png  Theme.rc
<BarkingFish> Morning guys, how do I find out who is responsible for packaging thunderbird for us? 
<yofel> BarkingFish: the mozilla folks -> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<BarkingFish> great, cheers yofel
<yofel> BarkingFish: in general it's the maintainer of the package (for ubuntu developers or MOTU you'll have to check who does the packaging in the changelog)
<micahg> BarkingFish: re thunderbird> that's chrisccoulson with me assisting (very little these days)
<BarkingFish> ok, no prob.  I'm just looking to see what version of thunderbird I got updated to
<yofel> apt-cache policy thunderbird will tell you that ^^
<BarkingFish> yofel - which is our default package manager? I always thought it was apper, which took over from kpackagekit.
<yofel> no, default is muon
<yofel> muon-installer to be precise
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> oh well, I guess not everything can be perfect :P
<BarkingFish> lol
<yofel> well, it's still not perfect, but I'm happy I have packagekit gone from my system
<BarkingFish> i'm happy to have something I can use :) muon is a pain in the [censored] :)
<yofel> talk to jonathan - works for me
<yofel> then again, I'm an apt guy, so rarely use it
<BarkingFish> it works for me too, i just find apper much much easier, since I'm used to kpackagekit from when I joined kubuntu back in may/june of last year
<Riddell> this kde-base-artwork module is nuts, why has no  other packager complained about it "oh it compiles, not licenced and all files overlap"
<Riddell> grumpy e-mail about kde-base-artwork sent to release-team
<Tm_T> Riddell: your grumpyness is well hidden in that from my POV (:
<Riddell> git clone kde:oxygen-fonts; mkdir ~/.fonts; cp -r oxygen-fonts/* ~/.fonts
<Riddell> first look
<Riddell> of course they haven't bothered to put the licence as I requested, sigh
<Riddell> seems less distinct than the ubuntu font
<Riddell> hmm something weird happened to my konsole font, lower quality for no reason
<Tm_T> cannot reproduce
<Tm_T> oxygen monospace does seem to be bit less readable than liberation mono or dejavu mono on small font sizes (under 5-8px)
<who_me> why o' why does KDE need to use 8px sized fonts when being used on a classic 96dpi display ?
<Tm_T> who_me: I use 6-7 px fonts quite typically
<Tm_T> who_me: what's wrong with 8px?
<who_me> since my display is like 19" I find myself squinting like mr. magoo
<who_me> I always set them to size begingin with 10px
<Tm_T> who_me: ah, I don't have that problem
<Tm_T> who_me: you find kubuntu default font size problematic, you're saying? (I cannot remember what the default is)
<who_me> well, I do, clearly I am in the minority using a small display. I think this is a KDE thing though, because I saw the same thing on OpenSuSE kde spin
<who_me> KDE devs sure love them small fonts :)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Riddell> who_me: activeFont=Ubuntu,9 says /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<Riddell> but what the ends up as depends entirely on your dpi and physical monitor size
<Riddell> it's nothing to do with KDE
<Tm_T> Riddell: isn't it dpi alone?
<Tm_T> which in turn comes from screen size in pixels and inches
<Riddell> depends if X decides to use a fixed dpi or not
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> I guess the current readability difference between other fonts and oxygen fonts is about hand-made optimization on small sizes
<who_me> :) X should be smarter, or the DE should. I tend to switch from my work-horse ubuntu 10.04 (with gnome) to my testing, bug-hunting Kubuntu 11.10 install. Unless I initially tweak font sizes on KDE my eyes tend to hurt... guess it is a thing of "Im used to this" :)
<who_me> Font sizes on kubuntu installer are awesome. Fonts look very good. Drop into the desktop after install and there is quite a diff.
<who_me> luckily, if I replicate the setting in gnome (font size, font rendring mode - subpixel with RGB slight hinting, it gets good)
<Tm_T> who_me: yup, unfortunately defaults cannot be good for everyone and every set of hardware /:
<Tm_T> I have to drop the font size quite soon on any system
<who_me> what display are you using ?
<Tm_T>   dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (444x277 millimeters)
<Tm_T>   resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<Tm_T> 19" then
<Tm_T> same with somewhat higher dpi though
<who_me> mine is a 19" but can only do 1440x900
<Tm_T> ...so in that I would use even less pixels per letter (:
<mikecb> does aa settings make any difference?
<Riddell> yes, but I expect my command above copying everything to .fonts breaks something
<Riddell> best just to copy the .ttf file
<Riddell> files
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> question, who is JR in the ninjas ppa?
<Riddell> moi
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: ark is broken, but you are prolly aware of that  by now :)
<Riddell> in what distro version?
<_Groo_> oneiric
<_Groo_> doesnt compiled
<_Groo_> didnt
<_Groo_> s/doesnt/didnt
<_Groo_> kdebaseapps too
<Riddell> ark seems to need pkg-config
<_Groo_> Riddell: also do you want me to upload gtk3-oxygen to my ppa for testing?
<_Groo_> yofel_: ping
<Riddell> kde-baseapps just a rebuild
<Riddell> _Groo_: sure
<_Groo_> Riddell: k im gonna upload it tomorrow
<Riddell> although I can't guarantee when to look at it, my todo is scarily long
<_Groo_> Riddell: if everything compiles file im gonna move it to ninjas, i think i have upload rights there
<_Groo_> Riddell: in any case ill ping you
<_Groo_> Riddell: is secrets working in rc2? or still not compiled?
<Riddell> _Groo_: ninjas is for secret packages, put the gtk stuff somewhere public
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, my ppa wil do then :)
<Riddell> I've not touched secrets
<mikecb> anyone know what happened to flash plugin?
<_Groo_> Riddell: kdenetwork flopped too...
<Riddell> mikecb: flashplugin-installer?
<mikecb> yeah, uninstalled itself just now, lacking nspluginwrapper
 * shadeslayer gets packaging
<Riddell> shadeslayer: packaging what?
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.5.95?
<shadeslayer> or is it 97
<mikecb> 97
<shadeslayer> awesome ...
<mikecb>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: flashplugin-downloader (>= 11.0.1.152ubuntu1)             Depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's all done
<shadeslayer> then the wiki is outdated ...
<shadeslayer> "ALL DONE BY JONATHAN AND BAMBEE " shouldn't that be at the top or something ? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: of course there's the qt-at-spi release if you are looking for bits to package
<shadeslayer> okay, will have a look at that then
<Riddell> new cmake too
<Riddell> first scribus qt 4 release I hear
<Riddell> checking over fabo's networkmanagement and uploading
<Riddell> and that's only a small sample of my todo list :)
<micahg> mikecb: which release are you on?
<mikecb> 97
<micahg> mikecb: no, I meant Ubuntu release
<mikecb> 12.04 + ninjas repo
<micahg> mikecb: I assume on amd64?
<mikecb> yep
<micahg> what does apt-cache policy flashplugin-downloader show?
<mikecb> http://pastebin.com/cs778AVV
<micahg> weird
<micahg> mikecb: can you add -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true to the apt-get command line and pastebin the output?
<mikecb> yah, muon is holding a whole bunch of things back, and a[t-get dist-upgrade wants to uninstall kubuntu-desktop and bunch of other stuff
<mikecb> sure, would that be apt-get -d blahblah?
<micahg> no, apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true install  flashplugin-installer
<mikecb> http://pastebin.com/UBPDHj83
<micahg> ah, ok, just GTK arch skew
<micahg> this is common in the dev releases
<mikecb> kk
<yofel_> _Groo_: haven't touched ksecrets again, I can update it for 4.7.97, but you'll have to do the AFAIK neccessary rebuild of kdelibs using it yourself
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksecrets] Philip Muškovac * 2 * (27 files in 4 dirs) fix layout
<_Groo_> yofel: acutallty i was gpoing to warn you my tomahawk membership is about to expire
<yofel> oops, looking
<yofel> _Groo_: changed to never expire
<_Groo_> yofel: ahah :D
<_Groo_> yofel: tks ^^
<yofel> _Groo_: ksecrets 4.7.97 uploaded to ninjas for precise, have fun with it
<yofel> tell me once you find out how to use it
<yofel> ... properly
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksecrets] Philip Muškovac * 3 * debian/ (changelog control) update for 4.7.97
<_Groo_> yofel: ahah ok
<yofel> btw. unless someone has another idea - I would be for putting that into the experimental PPA together with a kdelibs rebuild for 4.8 final. Objections?
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> hi soee 
<soee> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> yofel: go for it
<yofel> k
<Riddell> soee: running oneiric or precise?
<soee> Riddell, oneiric
<Riddell> soee: we're very close to needing it tested for oneiric
<soee> Riddell, sure i can test
<shadeslayer> does ubottu not support precise yet?
<shadeslayer> !find qdbusvirtualobject.h precise
<ubottu> precise is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<yofel> jussi: ^
<shadeslayer> and any idea where qdbusvirtualobject.h resides? Can't find it anywhere
<yofel> nowhere from what I see
<shadeslayer> fregl: qt-at-spi needs qdbusvirtualobject.h and I can't seem to find it anywhere
<yofel> shadeslayer: seems like it's in qt 4.8
<yofel> looking at qt git
<shadeslayer> derp, cannot package qt-at-spi then
<shadeslayer> "Dependencies: Qt 4.8" ... should have read that before :/
<Riddell> oh sorry
<Riddell> 4.8 is probably ready to go in bzr
<Riddell> needs checking over and testing and uploading
<fabo> Riddell: I've done some cleanup, should be ready to go soon. looking at the patches atm
<fabo> the 3 disabled patches exactly
<schnelle> anyone who packages qt 4.8 please patch it with this patch if it is possible: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/911733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<schnelle> I am sorry if I bother you with this from time to time in this channel
<schnelle> but this bug is very annoying for me and a lot of others
<Riddell> schnelle: still got it on my todo :)
<Riddell> maybe fabo will get there first
<_Groo_> Riddell: will kde 4.8 ship with qt 4.8 for oneiric?
<Riddell> _Groo_: your question doesn't make much sense
<yofel> _Groo_: is there a reason why it should use 4.8?
<yofel> if not: No
<Riddell> will qt 4.8 be backported to oneiric?  maybe if there's demand, dunno where it will go
<_Groo_> yofel: Riddell: k, i was just curious
<_Groo_> to me personally its because it adds the feature to put menus in the statusbar (not to be confused with the menubar on top)
<_Groo_> sorry, not statusbar
<_Groo_> windows border i mean
<_Groo_> dont know where i took that statusbar from :D
<yofel> kwin allows that?
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah
<yofel> ah
<_Groo_> they upstreamed 2 patches
<fregl> shadeslayer: Qt 4.8
<_Groo_> yofel: one is the kubuntu one , with the menu in a separate bar (aka ubuntu)
<Riddell> those patches come from our qt patches
<shadeslayer> fregl: thanks :)
<_Groo_> yofel: the other is the ability to configure it to put the menu in the windows title border
<_Groo_> Riddell: the first yes... its the kubuntu one
<_Groo_> Riddell: the second i dont know
<Riddell> that'll be mgraesslin's doing I guess, his ears must have been burning :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: kdenetwork bbroke again :P
<yofel> _Groo_: what broke?
<_Groo_> yofel: kdenetwork build in ninjas for oneiric
<yofel> ah
<_Groo_> yofel: :)
<_Groo_> yofel: relax :D
<Riddell> 4:4.7.95+5.71~pre15ubuntu8~ppa2~oneiric1 ! >= wanted 4:4.7.97
<Riddell> oh needs meta-kde upload
<Riddell> fine
<soee> :)
<yofel> Riddell: btw. I noticed that you're not chaning the version of kde-sc-dev-latest anymore in the packages. Intentionally? or just forgot about it?
<Riddell> yofel: mostly lazyness, it only needs doing when there are ABI changes and I don't think this one has any
<Riddell> although I do change it for the final upload
<yofel> ah, ok
<jussi> yofel: annoy tsimpson about that ;)
<soee> Riddell, rc2 ready for test today ?
<Riddell> soee: just done!
<Riddell> (the compiling)
<Riddell> soee: add that; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soee> Riddell, what ppa ?
<_Groo_> Riddell: one still broken, kdepim-groupware: Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1~ppa1~oneiric1) but 4:4.7.97-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1 is to be installed.
<yofel> _Groo_: that was removed
<soee> yofel, this 2 packages are going to be removed when upgrading from rc1 to rc2: kdepim-groupware kdepim-wizards
<soee> is it ok ?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> yofel: but its being asked when upgrading
<yofel> really? dist-upgrade here simply removed them
<_Groo_> yofel: gonna try with it... its aptitude thats crying
<_Groo_> yofel: btw whos the muon developer again? i always forget (shame)
<shadeslayer> Jontheechidna
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ah yes
<shadeslayer> who isn't online right now ... probably playing on steam :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ahah
<yofel> or playing MC
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i want to ask him to add proxy support to muon
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: it will respect the bash proxy settings if i run it from console
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: but it should use kde proxy config at least
<shadeslayer> that's weird
<shadeslayer> ahhh ... probably needs to set stuff in the backend as well
<soee> yofel, can you take a look: http://pastebin.com/tz3mhHjU
<yofel> when did that happen?
<soee> yofel, 6 times already when updating packages
<yofel> seems like a script is trying to run kbuildsycoca4 for you, but as root - which doesn't work
<soee> hmm, 2 more
<yofel> nothing  like that here in precise - lemme update my netbook (oneiric)
<soee> ok let me reboot after upgrade
<soee> back, all looks good
<Riddell> sorry got cut off
<Riddell> kdepim-groupware is gone
<Riddell> so is another one
<Riddell> copying rc 2 to ppa beta
<who_me> goodie, new toy to play with tomorrow :)
<Riddell> so many packages, takes ages to do an upgrade test
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.97
<ScottK> New skanlite in Debian Experimental needs merging.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-07
<Darkwing> Hey guys, sorry I have not been around. had 3 deaths in the family since Christmas.
<valorie> Darkwing: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<Darkwing> :) Thanks valorie
<valorie> stressful holidays here too
<valorie> but not that bad
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | 4.7.95 Hugs to yofel | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<schnelle> upgraded to rc2 in oneiric without problems (exept I had to remove plasma-widget-icon-tasks without its dependencies and then finish/repair upgrade)
<schnelle> now bugreporting... bugs bugs and bugs
<Riddell> thanks schnelle 
<Riddell> schnelle: I can't find plasma-widget-icon-tasks in the archive
<Riddell> is it from an external source?
<schnelle> Riddell: yes... I had it installed from external ppa in kde 4.7.4
<schnelle> but
<soee> morning
<schnelle> in 4.8 icontasks widget is in addons
<schnelle> so it BREAKS upgrade
<schnelle> because it cannot overwrite existing icontasks
<schnelle> long story short, if someone is upgading to 4.8 he have to remove plasma-widget-icon-task first and then upgrade to 4.8
<schnelle> becase icontasks are officially part of 4.8
<Riddell> if that's a common thing to install we could add a breaks for it
<schnelle> Riddell: it broke my upgrade but I am now experience enaugh to repair it :)
<soee> schnelle, cant remember if i had to remove icon task widget when upgrading to beta2 but i had to add it again wfter upgrade from plasma widgets
<schnelle> tis command saved me: sudo dpkg -r --force-depends "package"
<Riddell> schnelle: can you report a bug and let me know the number for my todo list, I'll add the breaks notice next week
<schnelle> soee: I had to remove it and I think i read on kubuntuforums that people had problems with rc1 also
<soee> schnelle, well i dont knnow how it was with RC1 because i moved to 4.8 since beta2
<soee> schnelle, but i cant rememeber any big problems with icon task
<soee> i think it was automaticly removed
<schnelle> soee: maybe icon tasks become part of 4.8 after beta2
<yofel> no, it was part of it since beta1
<yofel> IIRC
<schnelle> Riddel: will do that no problem
<schnelle> can anyone test one bug: click on kmix icon and then scroll above slider. volume will increase/decrease but slider WONT move
<schnelle> can anyone confirm this? i will file bugreport
<yofel> schnelle: confirmed
<yofel> there was a bug on LP about that
<yofel> didn't get to upstream that
<yofel> bug 910847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910847 in Kubuntu PPA "the volume displayed in the small kmix panel window doesnt change (4.7.95)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910847
<soee> schmidtm, true
<soee> sorry, schnelle 
<yofel> hm, bug 
<schnelle> and i think that something is wrong with dolphins rendering engine... icons look very bad in every size (edges sharp and ugly like they are not antialiased)
<yofel> bug 913038
<soee> schnelle, also does the icon change for you when you mute sound ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913038 in Kubuntu PPA "digikam from precise repositories is compiled against old marble shared library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913038
<yofel> Riddell: ^ ?
<schnelle> soee: in pop-up window no
<Riddell> yofel: noted thanks
<yofel> hm, according to ldd and changelog that's fixed since christmas though o.O
<fabo> Riddell: xi2 patch ported to Qt4.8
<fabo> Riddell: what about a11y? should it be ported?
<fabo> fregl: ping
<Riddell> fabo: oh well done
<Riddell> fabo: isn't a11y all upstream?
<fabo> fregl seems to have a 4.8 branch
<fabo> last commit 4 days ago
<fabo> http://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/accessibility/commits/4.8-a11y
<Riddell> fabo: well I guess our kubuntu_97_a11y_qt_and_qml_backport.diff patch is obsolete and if that branch is good we could diff it against the release and use that as a patch
<fabo> Riddell: that's my thought as well and doing git diff right now :)
<fabo> Riddell: afaik unity has a new strict policy now and should have/pass tests
<fabo> do you know if we should kind of check unity-2d?
<Riddell> fabo: it's probably worth putting in a PPA to let people test it first
<fabo> ok
<Riddell> including unity-2d's accessibility users
<Riddell> charlie-tca I think volunteered to test anything like that we would need
<schnelle> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/913080
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 913080 in Kubuntu PPA "Plasma-widget-icon-task breaks upgrade to KDE 4.8 in oneiric" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> thanks schnelle 
<schnelle> no problem. glad to be part of community :)
<Riddell> we'll make a packager of you yet :)
<schnelle> Riddell: if "packaging" means compile and make deb with checkinstall I am up to the task :D
<schnelle> but i beleive it's not that simple :9
<schnelle> :)
<yofel> we'll get you there ;)
<Riddell> various obscure commands need to be used and the file format is a bit of reading up
<Riddell> I'd say packaging takes an afternoon to learn and a lifetime to master
<Riddell> well not a lifetime but one always learns :)
<yofel> make that lifetime if you include all the new ideas the dpkg folks come up with all the time......
<who_me> heya, if you can confirm kde bug 290871 please vote on it :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 290871 in general "kde "forgets" the geometry of certain windows if they get hidden in the system tray" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290871
<mikecb> What's the issue with icontasks?  I upgraded with it fine.
<Riddell> might depend where you got the package from
<mikecb> true
<ScottK> Fixed kubuntu-meta so I think images will build once it's published.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<Riddell> "Mike Brown has been successfully subscribed to kubuntu-devel." yay!
<mikecb> haha
<mikecb> I'm reading up on qt5, it looks pretty exciting.
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have flash installed?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you run the Flash KCM magic in KDE?
<yofel> Quintasan: works for me
<Quintasan> yofel: I see. Do you have sound?
<yofel> in flash? yes
<Quintasan> :/
<yofel> I'm currently on precise though
<yofel> but I never had no sound in oneiric either
<Quintasan> Was there any "fix my flash sound" subscription list? :P
<yofel> IIRC yes, but I don't remember where it is ^^
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> yofel: It seems like my pc caught the "LOL NO SOUND" issue
<yofel> let's hope it gets better soon
<Riddell> schnelle is in too!
<schnelle> :)
<schnelle> guys if you ever asked how to reproduce this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278869
<ubottu> KDE bug 278869 in widget-taskbar "Task manager button occasionally "sticks" and won't respond to clicks" [Normal,New]
<schnelle> here you are: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhPIQJm4Kl0&feature=youtu.be
<schnelle> :)
<schnelle> its another annoying task manager bug
<schnelle> :(
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-08
<yottabit> can we make takeoff the default in kubuntu?
<yottabit> pretty please
<schnelle> guys does your plasma nm look like this in 4.8 rc2: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/21/RR/3irNejQ2/snapshot2.png ?
<fabo> schnelle: yes
<fabo> schnelle: I guess you talk about the visual regression on the buttons
<schnelle> fabo: the worst is that lamarque is not aware of this. i contacted him last night and he told me that he is still on kde 4.7.4
<schnelle> "when I upgrade to 4.8 I will try to fix this. I do not even use that version of Plasma NM regularly anymore :-/
<schnelle> I just use the master branch version."
<fabo> schnelle: i don't see the issue on debian, with the same nm, but with kde 4.7.4
<schnelle> fabo: yes i had no problem with kde 4.7.4. and he is still on 4.7.4 and he uses master brach so I don't know who will fix this...
<schnelle> fabo: should i open bugreport?
<fabo> it will be nice to get it fixed if lamarque releases properly 0.9.1, on top of kde 4.8
<fabo> schnelle: yes, makes senses
<fabo> -q
<fabo> oups -s :)
<bambee> agateau: problem fixed in pgst, now you should get a correct video size :)
<bambee> however, xv or gl rendering does not work in a qgraphicsview (it's technically not supported and I don't understand why...) so that's a software renderer :\
<fabo> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/qt/+packages
<Riddell> lovely thanks
<Riddell> did you port all the patches needed?
<fabo> only a11y is missing, I'm still working on it atm
<fabo> the diff between v4.8.0 and 4.8-a11y branch is ~210Mb
<fabo> so I took a different approach, ported the code of current patch applied to 4.7.4 (done)
<fabo> looking into 4.8-a11y for obvious changes (inprogress)
<Riddell> ouch
<Riddell> or just wait for advise from fregl?
<fabo> that's why I'm keeping the current ported patch, I guess I can commit it in current state (applies and build)
<fabo> yeah, I'm going to do that... commit the ported patch and wait for fregl about 4.8-a11y branch
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-31
<Noskcaj> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> Yes?
<Noskcaj> two questions: one i have already posted here, the other: is it possible for a separate testcase to be made for kubuntu OEM rather than using the ubuntu one?
<jussi> is anyone working on packaging simon 0.4?
<Tm_T> simon the bullet freak?
<jussi> Tm_T: http://simon-listens.blogspot.com.au/2012/12/simon-040.html
<Tm_T> ah yes, this one
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel_> jussi: looking at bug 824040 talk to Quintasan
<ubottu> bug 824040 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging: simon" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824040
<Tm_T> Kubuntu well represented on DevDays at work (miniconf within company) https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UmmNwSKDWAhYatJDZ41p7NMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0
<Riddell> Tm_T: nice PR :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I hastily did sell KDE (and Kubuntu) to one visiting developer who gave up on KDE some ten years ago
<Riddell> we should put you on commission
<Tm_T> but only if I have moustache?
<BluesKaj> almost had my daughter sold onkubuntu 12.10 til she tried to watch netflix . something I forgot to mention as unavailable :P
<BluesKaj> think she wants me to send her the W7 disk , my corporate friend gave me
<Riddell> I've been told you can get netflix working with mono, afiestas had it I think
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I'm looking at some youtube tutorials for ubunutu 
<BluesKaj> netflix on ubuntu that is
<Tm_T> netflix works with hacked wine ...
<Riddell> Tm_T: nice moustache indeed :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: stealth version, invisible most of the time (light colours, yay)
<shadeslayer> there's a netflix on ubuntu somwhere iirc
<shadeslayer> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<shadeslayer> though it's using wine 
<shadeslayer> HP all-in-ones are fun, you have to use their setup tool to get it working properly
<yofel> ScottK: did you get anywhere with the kdelibs symbols?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: yeah, hacked wine
<BluesKaj> got netflix working , but my bandwidth seems to be too narrow .. worked fine on windows , probly too many apps running at once withe wine silverlight and mono all competing for space 
<BluesKaj> jumping 10-15 frames at a time 
<afiestas> Riddell: not me
<afiestas> no netflix in spain yet
<Quintasan> jussi: Working on it (TM)
<Quintasan> the hell
<Quintasan> Amarok crashing when I change track using enter on the playlist xD
<ScottK> yofel: working on it
<snele> I wish to all kubuntu people great night
<snele> you guys rock
<snele> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> happy new year
<yofel> jussi: I just got brightness flickering on quantal with 4.9.4 - happened when the battery reached low level and I plugged the AC adapter in
<yofel> Happy new year folks!
<Quintasan> yofel: \o/
<Quintasan> Happy New Year!
 * Quintasan is drunk as hell
<yofel> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-01
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> happy new year :D
<Peace-> exiting :P
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-02
<jussi> yofel: yeah, its strange, I cant seem to pinpoint the cause atm
<jussi> Ive had it a few times
<shadeslayer> moin
<shadeslayer> anyone about? ktp-text-ui needs rebuilding against the new telepathy-logger
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is ktouchpadenabler intentionally empty?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: ynoanswer?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> no answer from where?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: ??
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: steam (:
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> I forgot
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: accepted :D
<Tm_T> thank you son
<Tm_T> see, this is me doing paperwork (;
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> my hands are too cold to do anything
<yofel> ScottK: what's your progress on kdelibs? As 4.9.5 seems to be out I'll publish it later when I have time, but we'll have to add the kdelibs symbol changes later then
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It wasn't empty when I made it.
<ScottK> So no.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> needs fixing then
<shadeslayer> ScottK: one other thing, synaptiks kcm craps out on raring
<shadeslayer> however
<shadeslayer> if you run synaptiks via konsole
<shadeslayer> and click Touchpad Configuration, it works fine
<ScottK> What error?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/635588/
<shadeslayer> backtrace : http://paste.kde.org/635594/
<shadeslayer> not particularly helpful I guess
<shadeslayer> lemme grab the dbg symbols and I'll get back to you
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ask JontheEchidna.  He's most likely to know I think.
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^ synaptiks broken, fix it fix it fix it
<ScottK> yofel: Test building something now.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: ScottK https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-metric-system-standard-united-states-instead-imperial-system/FndsKXLh
<yofel> can I sign that whithout being an US citizen? ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Try creating an account? :P
<ScottK> Why?
<ScottK> yofel: What a nice symbols update you just uploaded ....
<yofel> ScottK: huh? I didn't upload anything
<ScottK> yofel: I updated and reuploaded it.
<yofel> oh, thank you very much ;)
<yofel> I'll update the 4.9.5 package so we can publish that later
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/635672/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^ Full backtrace if you're interested
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I think that's an "ask barry" problem.
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<yofel> synaptiks does support py3 does it?
<shadeslayer> I think I want to poke this a bit before asking him, need to understand what's causing this in the first place
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think so
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, your former backtrace was using python 3.3 libs, so that's probably the issue
<yofel> as kpythonpluginfactory in raring is linked against py33
<yofel> if you just run it by hand you'll probably use py2
<shadeslayer> former? the backtrace is the same I think
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/635594/ shows /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpython3.3m.so.1.0
<yofel> your updated trace only shows the source files, not the lib names
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> this is what I get when I go through systemsettings > input devices > touchpad : http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/635690/
<yofel> same stacktracetop from what I see
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: funny thing is, when you run synaptiks ( the binary ) and choose touchpad settings, it works
<shadeslayer> probably because it forces python2?
<yofel> iirc 'python' is still python2 in raring
<yofel> can't check right now
<yofel> try running 'python3 synaptiks'
<yofel> er, with full path
<shadeslayer> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: synaptiks==0.8.1
<yofel> hum
<shadeslayer> I wonder if there's a way to force python2 in the KCM
<yofel> no idea. IIRC userconfig has the same problem
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, looks like a python3 issue
<shadeslayer> almost similar stack trace
<yofel> with synaptiks AFAIK being unmaintained though this is a larger problem though, maybe we could talk to the dev about having a py3 branch on github
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/635708/
<shadeslayer> yofel: from what I read on the github issue tracker, he was looking for new maintainers a year ago
<yofel> yeah, it's RFA, but I haven't seen any progress there...
<yofel> As a start we would have to first build the module for python3 though, that shouldn't be too much work
<yofel> you obviously can't run what doesn't exist
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Quintasan> This was the best New Years Party ever
<Quintasan> Time to get to work then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: maliit is still on hold for the soname magic but mikhas said it should be doable (getting rid of them)
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: PA3 is on hold till I get a hold of an ExoPC
<shadeslayer> probably this weekend I guess
<mikhas> yep
<Quintasan> What do you need it for exactly?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If you want testers then we have ScottK with his Nexus and hopefully SteveRiley
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there are some multi touch patches in kde-workspace that need testing
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no arm builds
<shadeslayer> only i386
<Quintasan> Are there many resulting binary packages?
<Quintasan> We could just build it in ScottK's build farm
<Quintasan> and copypaste stuff
<shadeslayer> I didn't count
<mikhas> Quintasan, it must have been a good party if you slept until now =p
<Quintasan> mikhas: I've been wide awake till 8 in the morning
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=raring
<Quintasan> then I decided to go to bed
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> uh crap
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: looks like a ton of work
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where are the packaging branches so I can fetch them?
<mikhas> so +30 hours of partying … sounds wild
<shadeslayer> there are none
<shadeslayer> I haven't pushed the packaging anywhere
<Quintasan> mikhas: We decied that we ought to start cleaning up the mess
<shadeslayer> Right now it's just a bunch of hastily put together packages as of right now
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: push the packaging branches somewhere so I can work on them
<Quintasan> preferably ~kubuntu-dev
<Quintasan> since it will be part of Kubuntu sooner or later
<shadeslayer> will do tomorrow
<Quintasan> mikhas: Currently my work order is something like this
<shadeslayer> I just want to get into the warm comfort of my bed right now
<Quintasan> malitt-framework -> maliit-plugins -> pa3 (it is on hold for maliiit) -> active images
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Sure, going to bed altogether or just a nap?
<shadeslayer> the formere
<shadeslayer> -e
<Quintasan> night then
<shadeslayer> nighters :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Think you could copypaste resulting debs to your nexus 7 if I do the building?
<yofel> Quintasan: if you can get an ssh key of those machines I can give you a repos where you can upload the binaries to
<mikhas> right, shadeslayer's comment @ lwn mentioned you were blocking on Maliit
<Quintasan> yofel: I wish I could connect first :P
<yofel> well, I'll keep the offer open
<Quintasan> mikhas: It's not a dependency block but imagine using that on a tablet without a on-screen keyboard :D
<mikhas> that's why Bluetooth keyboards were invented ;-)
<mikhas> Built-in support for BT keyboards came very early in Maliit, though it no longer exists. Imagine why ;-)
<Quintasan> mikhas: Not everyone has one and not everyone carries one around :P
<Quintasan> Showers are the best thing invented since sliced bread
 * Quintasan goes to wash dishes
<shadeslayer> mikhas: not just maliit actually, other factors like man power etc as well iirc 
<shadeslayer> oh
<yofel> grrrr
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you rebuild ktp-text-ui ? new tp-logger causes issues 
<yofel> ScottK: is there an easy way to build a python package for both 2.7 and 3.3 or do I really need to run setup.py by hand for every version that I want?
<shadeslayer> or for that matter, anyone with upload rights 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I can
<shadeslayer> cool 
 * Quintasan thinks he remembers how to do it
<shadeslayer> its just that ktp-text-ui tries to find the old lib, when the so name was bumped
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: uploaded
<shadeslayer> tnx
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> lololol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tp logger qt also needs rebuilding 
<Quintasan> FFFF
<shadeslayer> check all reverse build deps and rebuild 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe hold off on rebuilding? theres a new package that might get syncd
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: libtelepathy-logger-qt4-1 rebuild?
<Quintasan> libktpchat0 kde-telepathy-text-ui are rdepends
<Quintasan> of kde-telepathy-text-ui
<shadeslayer> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/telepathy-logger_0.6.0-2.html
<Quintasan> 0.4.0 in Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> no, shouldn't reverse build deps for tp logger be enough?
<Quintasan> but it is in main and I don't think I can do anything about that
<Quintasan> apt-cache rdepends libtelepathy-logger-qt4-1 
<shadeslayer> errr .. raring has 0.6.0-1
<Quintasan> kde-telepathy-text-ui
<Quintasan> libktpchat0
<shadeslayer> use reverse-depends -b
<shadeslayer> apt doesn't show stuff at times 
<shadeslayer> and only check for tp logger, not tp logger qt
<Quintasan> well you said qt needs rebuilding
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> [~]% reverse-depends -b telepathy-logger                                                                                                                                                     (quintasan@demonbane:~)
<Quintasan> No reverse dependencies found
<Quintasan> even better
<shadeslayer> yes, but do we also need to rebuild everything that deps on tp logger qt?
<shadeslayer> wrong package name ?
<Quintasan> Dunno, but I guess that would be the safe approach
<shadeslayer> libtelepathy-logger-dev 
<Quintasan> libtelepathy-logger2
<Quintasan> no rdeps as well
<shadeslayer> dude ...
<shadeslayer> check against the dev package 
<Quintasan> lal
<Quintasan> it doesnt do that?
<Quintasan> * cinnamon
<Quintasan> * empathy
<Quintasan> * gnome-shell
<Quintasan> * telepathy-logger-qt
<Quintasan> sounds like fun
<shadeslayer> and council hasn't taken a vote on the card afaik 
<shadeslayer> fun 
<Quintasan> I don't think I can touch the first 3
<shadeslayer> question is, do we wait for the package to get kicked from debian new? 
<shadeslayer> because so version Changed 
<Quintasan> If we do then I won't have to do anything (probaby)
<shadeslayer> hence package name Changed, etc etc
<Quintasan> I'd wait and see what happens
<shadeslayer> idk, ktp text ui is unusable at the moment
<Quintasan> It can't break EVERYTHING and if something happens it should be rather easy to fix
<shadeslayer> weird situation 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: if you want to rebuild we would have to go around and ask maintainers of empaty and gnome-shell to make a rebuild right now
<Quintasan> rebuild now*
<shadeslayer> ScottK: please advise ^
<Quintasan> those two are in main and they are not part of our seed so I can't touch then afaik
<Quintasan> dunno where the hell cinnamon is
<Quintasan> !package cinnamon raring
<ubottu> Quintasan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> kubotu: !package cinnamon raring
<yofel> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in quantal
 * Quintasan never knows how to use the damn bot
<shadeslayer> desktop env like kde
<yofel> !info cinnamon raring
<ubottu> cinnamon (source: cinnamon): Innovative and comfortable desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.7-1 (raring), package size 471 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Quintasan> This I can touch after all
<Quintasan> since it's universe
<yofel> razorqt made it into raring too, haven't tried it yet
<shadeslayer> nice 
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'd have to install Ubuntu on it first.  It's still stock Android.
<ScottK> But I can do that.
<ScottK> yofel: For now you need to call setup.py in a loop. 
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, okay. Let me know if that happens.
<yofel> ok
<ScottK> The Kubuntu arm boxen are armhf now, so the binaries can be built there in a raring chroot.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Ubuntu doesn't have package maintainers.  JFDI.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure, but there's a package in debian new, when that gets syncd we get to rebuild again
<shadeslayer> so the question is , 2 rebuilds or 1 ?
<ScottK> Builders aren't very busy, so I'd say fixing sooner rather than later is better (i.e. 2)
<shadeslayer> very well :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea why I can't connect to arm box?
 * ScottK checks
<yofel> ScottK: I'll take another look at kdelibs 4.9.4 once the arm builds are done. Symbolfiles still aren't quite right
<yofel> how does one even get to those arm boxes? I never tried
<ScottK> Quintasan: I can connect here.
<Quintasan> port 98?
<ScottK> 100
<ScottK> 98 was temporary
<ScottK> yofel: I think you'll have to hand edit the symbols files, but at least from looking at amd64, it didn't seem too bad.
<Noskcaj> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> Noskcaj: pong
<Noskcaj> could you update the kubuntu oem testcase? we might be splitting it from ubuntu oem due to some differences. come over to -quality
<ScottK> I have the powers.
<ScottK> If you tell me what to put in it, I'll be glad to.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where do I report kio-mtp bugs?
<Quintasan> My friend can't connect his phone  LG-E610 using kio-mtp. It just opens the notification with "mtp:udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/" as conent and nothing happens
<Quintasan> content*
<yofel> ScottK: next try up, I confirmed that it's correct on i386 and amd64 at least. The other archs should be fine I think.
<ScottK> yofel: Can you build it on the armhf box?
<yofel> how do I get there?
<yofel> ScottK: ?
<Riddell> yofel: ssh -p 100 arm.kitterman.com
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm setting up his account now.
<Riddell> ah hah
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-03
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan_: kio-mtp bugs go to bugs.kde.org
<shadeslayer_> hmph
<shadeslayer_> quasselcore is down
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer_> hi soee
<soee> tomorrow RC2 ?
<shadeslayer_> yep
<soee> can you recommend some password manager ? (crossplatform) ?
<jussi> soee: lastpass
<soee> yeah just googled and found it :)
<jussi> :)
<soee> it works as brwoser plugin ?
<jussi> soee: think so, not certain
<jussi> Dad uses it religiously
<Tm_T> keepassx, I would love to use kwallet more often though
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: could you look at libtelepathy-logger3 in New?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> i have KDE installed over Unity, now i have removed unity and when running apt-get autoremove on the packages to remove i have also mentioned: kde-base-artwork kde-wallpapers-default kde-workspace-kgreet-plugins
<soee> is it safe to remove them ?
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> soee: can you install kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> to make sure all the necessary things are on the system
<soee> shadeslayer, yes just did it, and those packages are not listed anymore to be autoremove
<shadeslayer> cool
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The funny thing is that mtp != mtp
<Quintasan> I can connect my TF101 just fine
<shadeslayer> huh wut?
<shadeslayer> mtp != mtp?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> I can connect my tf101 using kio-mtp
<shadeslayer> well yeah, if you think OEM's actually followed standards then lol
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> I thought they did
<Quintasan> but what the hell I was thinking?
<yofel> rc2 tars are up
<ScottK> yofel: How'd the kdelibs build on armhf go?
<yofel> it's at 82%, had to restart it today in the morning because I made a mistake in the pbuilder setup
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> rc2 uploaded to ninjas
<yofel> (raring)
<Riddell> yofel: excellent
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_raring.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-04
<yofel> ScottK: symbols are fine on armhf
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel: Accepted.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1074033] Menu from menu button in titlebar opens in wrong position/direction on multiscreen setup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074033 (by mlx)
<jussi> bah, no Rohan... :/
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw, would this code copy be acceptable in Kubuntu ? https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/telepathy/ktp-text-ui/repository/revisions/0cd3262738f93474895d9756f8689c71313ebd65
<shadeslayer> comes from KDE PIM 4.10
<soee> i must say this refreshed oxygen theme looks awesome :)
<soee> yofel_, already starts to build RC2 ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> see http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_raring.html
<shadeslayer> mostly everything is stuck on nepomuk which in turn was stuck on soprano
<shadeslayer> I think I can get everything to build in another 2 hours 
<soee> its raring right?
<soee> and what about Quantal backports ?
<shadeslayer> Once I'm done with raring, I'll upload for quantal :)
<shadeslayer> hopefully builds will get retried automagically
<soee> shadeslayer, is there some log where are listed changes/fixes since RC1 ?
<shadeslayer> probably in the announcement?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: there's a usr/bin/pykdeuic4-3.3 and usr/bin/pykdeuic4-2.7 now
<shadeslayer> can I put the former in python3-pykde4.install
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think you should do that :P
<yofel_> isn't pykdeuic in -dev right now?
<Quintasan> unless there is some multiarch magic going on
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: just want to confirm, I have no experience with this package :P
<shadeslayer> yofel_: yep
<shadeslayer> and now we have 2 binaries
<shadeslayer> so should I install both of those via the -dev package>
<yofel_> yeah, but then just keep them in -dev, it's just the UI compiler
<shadeslayer> I see
<yofel_> ScottK will know whether that should be in 2 dev packages
<shadeslayer> k
 * Riddell looks at kde-baseapps
<shadeslayer> needs nepomuk-widgets iirc 
<Riddell> which is in, so it might well just work
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: TBH if it's in -dev I would just stick it there and pray it wokrs
<Quintasan> works*
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since we have kdepim 4.10, why not wrap all that up in an IFDEF for if pim << 4.10?  That would be the proper solution.
<ScottK> I think a code copy to support earlier pim versions is fine as long as it's not used in 4.10.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: re pykdeuic and ptyhon3-pykde4,install, yes.
<ScottK> Actually, yofel's right.  In the -dev.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> 31.5 seconds of lag
<shadeslayer> ScottK: alright, putting it in -dev , though I have an insane amount of lag so it's bettter if someone takes over
 * ScottK is doing $work, so can't.
<shadeslayer> okay
<d_ed_> ScottK: hey, when you're free - ping me about the ktp patch that shadeslayer has been discussing with you
<shadeslayer> ScottK: one other thing, in pykde4 we have python3.3.diff which includes PYTHON_INCLUDE_DIR2
<shadeslayer> is the 2 at the end a typo?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: check with xnox.
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^
<xnox> shadeslayer: no, not a typo.
<shadeslayer> okay, thought so
<xnox> it's the get_include_dir(plat_specific=1)
<xnox> to get the second "multiarch" path where the pyconfig.h is hiding.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> then I think it's not working
<xnox> shadeslayer: and now we also need same thing in python2.7 as well.... since that one is also multiarched.
<shadeslayer> I see
<xnox> shadeslayer: have you got build logs of it not working?! I can poke it.
<shadeslayer> probably why pykde4
<shadeslayer> fails
<shadeslayer> do you have access to the kubuntu-ninjas team?
<xnox> nope, I am not a ninja
<shadeslayer> ok,lemme try
<shadeslayer> actually, I'll get back to you
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1495452/
<ScottK> xnox: We may need python-qt4 built with multi-arch python2.7 before pykde4 will build and I haven't figured that one out yet.  I'd appreciate suggestions.
<xnox> I see.
 * xnox is poking ubiquity atm, I'll poke those next.
<seaLne> can anyone running 4.9.5 on precise tell me if they are seeing the "queued for download" icon instead of the "queued for seeding" one in ktorrent? the arrow is pointing down instead of up
<shadeslayer> hmm ... probably a ktorrent bug? what version of ktorrent do you have?
<shadeslayer> it's fine in 4.2.1
<seaLne> 4.2.1 i never noticed this before upgrading to .5 today
<seaLne> weird
<shadeslayer> weird indeed
<shadeslayer> 4.2.1 + 4.9.95 is fine
<seaLne> not for me :-/
<shadeslayer> open a bug on bugs.kde.org?
 * seaLne goes looking for the images used
<shadeslayer> seaLne: kiconfinder
<shadeslayer> you want go-up and go-down I think
<seaLne> no its the queued ones not currently seeding that are the problem
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> I see it as wel
<shadeslayer> *well
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/NgOZF.png
<shadeslayer> that right?
<seaLne> yeah
<seaLne> no idea what that icon is called though
<shadeslayer> have a look in /usr/share/icons/oxygen/48x48/actions
<shadeslayer> -> dinner
<shadeslayer> bbl
<seaLne> download-later
<seaLne> there dosen't seem to be an upload-later icon
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1094360] vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094360 (by Doug McMahon)
<seaLne> shadeslayer: looks like its a bug in ktorrent maybe i never noticed before in ktorrent/view/viewmodel.cpp it only has one type of QUEUED status which uses that icon, i'll file a bug
<seaLne> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312607
<ubottu> KDE bug 312607 in general "ktorrent uses the same icon (download-later) for queued seeding as for queued downloads" [Normal,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> seaLne: though I guess it should be filed against oxygen maybe?
<seaLne> i was wondering, as there isn't an upload-later icon
<shadeslayer> *nod*
 * shadeslayer gets back to work on ktouch
<ScottK> d_ed_: pong
<d_ed_> ScottK: hey
<d_ed_> shadeslayer was passing on some messages between you and him about us copying a file from kdepim.
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/telepathy/ktp-text-ui/repository/revisions/0cd3262738f93474895d9756f8689c71313ebd65
<shadeslayer> the commit being discussed
<d_ed_> I don't want to spend any more time on this commit, it's already taken up way more time than this original patch deserves.
<d_ed_> and I don't want you guys to waste time on it either. Everything works, everything compiles happily on all KDEs, things are good :)
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Using the code copy only if kdepim 4.10 is not available doesn't seem like it'd be hard.
<ScottK> http://hothardware.com/News/Touchcapable-KDEbased-Plasma-Active-Ported-to-Nexus-7-Tablet/
<d_ed_> yes, but then I have to support two code paths, over a single button
<shadeslayer> doesn't say what it's running
<d_ed_> plus it stops us changing it locally.. plus I then have to expain this to every distro that doesn't have a shadeslayer.
<d_ed_> when they all ask if kdepimlibs is needed or not..
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> I wonder why kgpg needs nepomuk
<shadeslayer> ah not kgpg
<shadeslayer> mck182: btw I setup a cronjob for ktp-contact-list mklaptek/kpeople today
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~ktp-exporter/telepathy-kde/ktp-contact-list
<mck182> ah, I need to fix stuff in there!
<shadeslayer> now I need to package everything up neatly
<shadeslayer> mck182: it runs every 12 hours
<mck182> cool, thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> 2300 / 1100 UTC
<shadeslayer> mck182: I'm going to package it on Sunday
<shadeslayer> so get your fixes in :P
<mck182> ok
<ScottK> d_ed_: The if version test in CMakeLists.txt isn't enough for packagers to figure it out, then they shouldn't be packaging KDE stuff.  It's quite readable.
<ScottK> claydoh, Darkwing_, jjesse-home_, jono, JontheEchidna, maco, micahg, skaet, SteveRiley, valorie, valorie_, and any other USians I missed.  Please see http://wh.gov/Rz6C and sign if you agree (it's not going to take a lot of thought).
<maco> done
<maco> hehe jono is a USian now
<maco> next we'll be taking away his tea
<jono> 'merica!
<shadeslayer> surely you mean 'MURICA
<maco> lets just make sure that i stays there
<shadeslayer> Found this the other day : http://www.reddit.com/r/MURICA :
<maco> some of those interesting pronunciations result in sounding an awful lot like an interesting wig
<ScottK> xnox: If you get a chance to look at python-qt4, we want the one from experimental with the Ubuntu changes merged, plus whatever it takes to build with python2.7.
<xnox> lol, I smell a TIL trap =)
<ScottK> xnox: I maintain it in Debian, so no.
<ScottK> Once Wheezy's out, I'll make sure it syncs.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you think we should upload kip-mtp to the archive?
<shadeslayer> it's a bit of a hit/miss so far
 * shadeslayer is thinking of uploading a new snapshot
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes.
<ScottK> Working for some/not others is better than not available.
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> very well, Update snapshot, test this week, upload next week?
<ScottK> Sooner the better, IMO.
<ScottK> It's going to hit New, so there'll be time to test.
<shadeslayer> hmm okay
<shadeslayer> will send you the new snapshot link for uploading
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Don't have me upload it.  If I do, I can't do the New.
<shadeslayer> oh right
<shadeslayer> I'll get Quintasan to do it
<Quintasan> Send it my way and I'll find something wrong there :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> I'm reading cpp bookz now. Send it my way and I will take a look at it.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1094360] vlc: QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme unless libgnome2-common is inst... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1094360 (by Doug McMahon)
<yofel> anyone running the backport script yet?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I planned on doing it
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> please make sure packages are sync'd to bzr first
<shadeslayer> I haven't sync'd stuff to bzr just yet
<yofel> shadeslayer: the backport script doesn't use bzr
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<shadeslayer> then please run it :)
<shadeslayer> or wait another hour maybe?
<yofel> can do, I just backported soprano
<shadeslayer> I thought I already ... oh
<shadeslayer> I only backported akonadi
<shadeslayer> yofel: let's get raring all done
<yofel> k, but backport wise the state of raring is fine now. Only symbol changes and pykde4 left
<shadeslayer> *nod* but I'd like to finish off raring :P
<yofel> sure
<yofel> hm, nvm, kdeadmin seems to need nepomukcore
<shadeslayer> nooo
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think it needs nepomukcore
<shadeslayer> I saw it in kgpg and korundum as well I think
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, I could be wrong, but have a look at KdepimLibsConfig.cmake
<yofel> ah, then kdepimlibs5-dev needs to depend on nepomuk-core-dev probably, then the error should be gone
<yofel> s/error/warning/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "ah, then kdepimlibs5-dev needs to depend on nepomuk-core-dev probably, then the warning should be gone"
<shadeslayer> I think that warning is a bit useless tbh :P
<yofel> well, yeah. But then upstream shouldn't just expect nepomuk to be there - but if they do it might be a good idea to actually install it
<yofel> meh, I'm gone again for a while
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> someone should upload kde4libs I guess
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+files/kio-mtp_0%2Bgit20130104-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> okay, 4.9.97 is mostly done for raring, should I sync and upload? ( we can fix pykde4 / pyqt in the archive )
<shadeslayer> just waiting for kdelibs to build
<shadeslayer> hm, let's also upload quantal
<soee> +1
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you upload for quantal, please use kubuntu-batch-backport
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm using
<yofel> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: do I have to specify the entire version for quantal via -V ?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> just 12.10
<shadeslayer> nvm
<Quintasan> Riddell: I need you to schedule a Council meeting to finalize the bsns card design
<ScottK> Surely we don't need a formal meeting/vote to pick a design?
 * ScottK says JFDI.
<Quintasan> Just !@#$%^& Do It?
<Quintasan> Dunno, I would leave it Council to make everything look professional :P
<ScottK> Or send mail to -devel and ask KC people to vote.
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah I'd like to think we can just come to a conclusion on the mailing list or on irc
<Quintasan> Riddell: Please reply to my mailing list post then, I think it should be there.
<Riddell> oh that means replying to one my my 1681 unread e-mails
<Riddell> voila
<Quintasan> Riddell: ctrl+a ctrl+r ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: quantal was all uploaded
<shadeslayer> can you setup the build status page?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
<shadeslayer> night :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: raring seems to be all good to go, just needs bzr sync'ing
<shadeslayer> could you do that and release?
<yofel> done
<shadeslayer> yofel: erm .. 'new' ?
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> new?
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_quantal.html
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> there was a 'new' suffix to that file a moment ago
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bzr syncing?  so you haven't been updating bzr when you've been updating packages in ninjas?
<yofel> ah, that's while it's generating
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm, nope :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok I'll get onto it
<shadeslayer> thx :D
<valorie> ScottK: thanks, and done
<ScottK> Great
<ScottK> pass it on ...
<valorie> yes, did so via fb
<valorie> it would be nice if there was a g+ button too
<Riddell> valorie: for what?
<valorie> whitehouse.gov petitions
<valorie> once you sign, it has buttons for twitter and fb
<valorie> "I signed; you sign too" stuff
<Riddell> "we the undersigned kindly ask you not to mess up our taxes and government services?"
<ScottK> The interesting part of it is if you get (IIRC) 25K signatures then you are guaranteed a formal response.
<maco> 25K sigs within a month, i believe
<ScottK> It's not much, but an improvement.
<maco> there's definitely a deadline
<ScottK> Yeah
 * Riddell uploads kde-l10n to raring
<xnox> "I'm curious, why do people seem to prefer cmake to make?  Is that a python thing?"
 * xnox can't stop laughing at ^ sentence. What does it even mean?!
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-05
<ScottK> I've been seeing occasional brightness flickering with 4.9.4.
<ScottK> IIRC someone else mentioned it as well.
 * ScottK wonders if https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/285553edce61f65a88d9067136bf138e44efb149/diff might be the cause.
<ScottK> afiestas: ^^^ could that fix have introduced a race condition?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1072263] plasma-desktop crashes at start-up with scripted image widget @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1072263 (by Vertago1)
<shadeslayer> Quantal builds seem to be done as well
<shadeslayer> should I just copy them over to beta backports?
<soee> yes!
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> oh a tester
<shadeslayer> soee: I'll copy them over to staging, can you test?
<soee> sure
<shadeslayer> gimme a couple of minutes
<soee> ok ill be back in 5, im going to eat something
<shadeslayer> soee: script is running, packages should land here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<shadeslayer> all done
<shadeslayer> soee: once you test, just poke someone and they'll copy to the beta backports PPA
<shadeslayer> I've gtg 
<shadeslayer> cya
<soee> hmm
<soee> i have added staging ppa
<soee> but i see no packages to be updated 
<soee> only this: http://pastebin.com/73V5biUr
<soee> but they are not related to rc2
<soee> ok now it starting to see rc2 packages
<soee> i thnik some 'backgraound' stuff has to be done before pakckages are visible :)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<soee> 4.9.97 for Quantal tested and works fine, no problems during update
<afiestas> ScottK: yes
<afiestas> I have been trying to fix it
<afiestas> but it is hard to reproduce
<mikhas> Quintasan, am removing the version library suffixes from all the Maliit libraries -- quite some work!
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> Be sure to poke me when there is a release which has that
<mikhas> Quintasan, is it acceptable if the soname's ABI version changes with every release?
<mikhas> say, libmaliit.so.0.93 and then at some point libmaliit.so.0.94?
<Quintasan> mikhas: It should be okay as long as you don't drop any publicly exported symbols
<Quintasan> It is okay even if you DO drop symbols but then it will take some work
<mikhas> what do I have to do *if* I drop symbols?
<mikhas> increase the major version number and ???
<Quintasan> mikhas: Would be nice to tell me which symbols were dropped so I have less c++filt mangling job
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^ I would appreciate if you could tell me if I missed anything
<mikhas> cant tell tbh, we are still in unstable release cycle, so symbols come and go …
<mikhas> we try to be careful with what we export, however
<Quintasan> It's not the end of the world if you drop stuff. We will both have to do some more stuff but if we cooperate more or less it should be easily managable
<mikhas> Quintasan, "MIMPluginManager(std::tr1::shared_ptr<MInputContextConnection> icConnection, QSharedPointer<Maliit::Server::AbstractSurfaceGroupFactory>)" changed to "MIMPluginManager(const QSharedPointer<MInputContextConnection>& icConnection, const QSharedPointer<Maliit::Server::AbstractSurfaceGroupFactory>& factory)", but that's part of an internal library, not sure it counts as exported for your case, however.
<mikhas> (what a horrible long function definition)
<Quintasan> not public?
<Quintasan> we don't care :P
<mikhas> well, you could check whether you had this symbol in your list, then I would know that this presumed-to-be-private library needs some work, too
<Quintasan> mikhas: So far I have no symbols file
<mikhas> or let's ask the other way around: did you package libmaliit-connection?
<Quintasan> I would have to disable tests to get them since they currently fail
<mikhas> in which sense to the tests fail?!
<Quintasan> mikhas: Is that part of maliit-framework? if so then what directory are we talking about
<mikhas> can you pastebin your output of "make check"?
<Quintasan> mikhas: They fail because X magic I believe
<Quintasan> xvfb is probably not enough to execute the test in the buildd
<mikhas> But that should only be a couple of tests, not all.
<Quintasan> I'll give you the whole log in a minute
<mikhas> Quintasan, perhaps you could cook up a patch that properly checks for X11 in those tests (some define or so) and skips them conditionally?
<Quintasan> I can but I'm not sure how archive admins will like that
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^?
<Quintasan> We can leave this for later
<mikhas> No one likes packages without any tests. Especially if we package -dev packages.
<Quintasan> I don't have anything that looks like libmaliit-connection in my debian/control file
<mikhas> Quintasan, right. We could move tests to a separate -test package in any case, if not already done
<Quintasan> if this is a part of maliit-framework and it needs to be a binary package then I'll need to grep my install files
<Quintasan> separate binary package*
<mikhas> no! it's private and shall remain private :-)
<mikhas> but let me check where we hide it, true
<mikhas> but of maliit-framework package, sigh, so we do install all that crap
<mikhas> *part
<Quintasan> HURRRRRRRRRRR
<Quintasan> pbuilder permissions already broken
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> mikhas: http://paste.kde.org/638006
<Quintasan> Here is the buildlog
<mikhas> oki
<Quintasan> on the bottom you should have output of make check
<Riddell> is launchpad working for anyone for packages?  I just get timeouts on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<Quintasan> Riddell: timeout
<Riddell> humbug
<Quintasan> Lunchpad - eats your time
<mikhas> I would laugh if it wasn't so true.
<mikhas> If only the Jan 2nd announcement would have been: "Guys, we drop bzr and make Launchpad use github/gitorious/… instead."
<Quintasan> lol nope
<Quintasan> not going to happen T_T
<Riddell> that wouldn't help it doing timeouts loading a web page
<mikhas> outsourcing part of your infra to more reliable services? surely would help with timeouts, too
<soee> Riddell, <shadeslayer> soee: once you test, just poke someone and they'll copy to the beta backports PPA
<Riddell> soee: you tested?
<soee> <soee> 4.9.97 for Quantal tested and works fine, no problems during update
<soee> its in staging
<Riddell> for asdf in `cat kdesc-packages-raring.txt`; do echo ${asdf}; ~/src/ubuntu-archive-tools/ubuntu-archive-tools/copy-package -p kubuntu-ppa --ppa-name=staging -s quantal -b --to-ppa=kubuntu-ppa --to-ppa-name=beta --to-suite=quantal ${asdf} -y; done
<Riddell> should keep it busy
<mikhas> Quintasan, not in a proper release yet, but if you dare to try maliit-framework from git master, then here's your version suffix free Maliit: https://gitorious.org/maliit/maliit-framework/commit/fe71572564612f2282cff87a296441319bab22ef
<Quintasan> mikhas: Mmkay, will take a look, I'd stick with tarballs unless we are short on time (which I doubt is the case)
<mikhas> alright
<mikhas> I should get to a new release by next week in any case.
<Quintasan> That sounds about...good.
<Quintasan> Can't do anything about it until next monday though
<Quintasan> Gotta prepare for MORE tests
<Quintasan> since it's the end of the semester at my uni
<Quintasan> I think I could go by with no preparation but better be safe than sorry.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Oh, not sure if mentioned but I failed my first test from introduction to progamming. We wrote Java code - on paper.
<Quintasan> But somehow I got 16-18 point out of 20 on labs
<Quintasan> gotta score up on the second test
 * Quintasan loves coding on paper
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1096289] Qt apps often fail to start from file manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1096289 (by Alexei Kitaev)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> hi
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan, soee
 * Riddell pokes at a bunch of packages in raring to retry them
<Tm_T> packages on ninjas for KDE 4.8.8.97 (12.10) ready for testing?
<Riddell> Tm_T: 4.9.97 is now in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta for testing
<Riddell> ta da kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-410-rc-2
<Riddell> better url kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.97
<Riddell> now if only launchpad would let me load the package pages so I could retry bits
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> Riddell: I got packages downloaded from ninjas though
<Tm_T> lest's see...
<Tm_T> ah, didn't have beta ppa enabled
<Tm_T> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdewallpapers_4%3a4.9.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Finally_Summer_in_Germany/contents/screenshot.png', which is also in package kde-wallpapers 4:4.9.95-0ubuntu2~ubuntu12.10~ppa1
<Tm_T> ...was sorted by upgrading kdewallpapers and kde-wallpapers (apt-get install -f)
<ronnoc_> Morining all. Head's up that installing Virtualbox will attempt to remove Telepathy.
<ronnoc_> In Raring that is.
<BluesKaj> ronnoc_, no loss :)
<ScottK> As long as SO name is bumped, dropping symbols is fine.
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^
<ScottK> afiestas: Thanks.  I think we'll have to revert that commit for now then.
<ScottK> yofel_: Can you do an update that reverts https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/285553edce61f65a88d9067136bf138e44efb149/diff - it causes the brightness flickering problem we've been seeing intermittently on 4.9.4.
<yofel_> yes
<ScottK> (need 4.9.4 updated for -prposed and 4.9.5 for PPA).
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<ScottK> ping me and I'll accept it.
<ScottK> (once it's uploaded)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<yofel> ScottK: do we want to revert that in 4.9.97 too btw? (I would vote for yes)
<ScottK> yofel: If people have reported the problem with 4.10, then yes.
<ScottK> afiestas: ^^^ - if this commit is causing problems, it probably ought to be reverted upstream before the 4.10 release.
<yofel> haven't heard of it yet, but the only system that I got it with once is running 4.9.5. The code is in 4.10 too so I'm simply worrying about it possibly doing the same thing
<yofel> afiestas: ok, I just took by eeePC and tried to change the brightness from within KDE for a change
<yofel> a) changing brightness with the Fn keys doesn't moved the slider in the batter applet
<yofel> b) moving the slider in the battery applet causes it to jump around randomly changing brightness up and down until it eventually stops after a second or 2
<yofel> in bug 1088150 it seems to not stop for the user
<ubottu> bug 1088150 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDE 4.9.4 refreshes screen brightness rapidly " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1088150
<yofel> which I can't reproduce as it does stop here - the flashing happens for both of us
<ScottK> For me, it happens sometime changing power state.
<ScottK> When it's happened, it  takes a suspend/resume to get it to stop.
<yofel> that's when it first happened for me to: powerdevil went into 'low battery' state -> I plugged the power cable in -> flashing starts. but it stopped after ~10s
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088150] KDE 4.9.4 refreshes screen brightness rapidly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088150 (by blubman)
<yofel> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> yofel: Go ahead an do raring too ...
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yofel> I'm gone for now, will do it later
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088150] KDE 4.9.4 refreshes screen brightness rapidly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088150 (by blubman)
<ScottK> yofel: Accepted.  Thanks.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088150] KDE 4.9.4 refreshes screen brightness rapidly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088150 (by blubman)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-06
<sakang> not sure why plasma* and workspace* are still at 4.9.95 instead of .97 in 13.04? plus a bunch of other stuff.  nothing held back so not sure what's going on.. any ideas?
<yofel> sakang: until everything is built it's stuck in raring-proposed, you'll have to wait a bit
<sakang> yofel: thanks..that explains it..the announcement in kde.org and kubuntu.org jumped the gun then.  for a while I thought something broke in my system.
<Mamarok> claydoh: *sigh*
<claydoh> Mamarok: double *sigh*
<Mamarok> should I send a mail to Leslie Anne? Sad to see here go
<claydoh> I am thinking of it, I would like her to stay, she did unsubscribe. 
<Mamarok> I am writing a PM now
<claydoh> Mamarok: :) 
<Mamarok> claydoh: OK, mail sent
<Mamarok> now what with Basil?
<Mamarok> I set him to moderation as well
<claydoh> ok  mod is fine, let them cool off
<claydoh> on either "side"
<Mamarok> indeed. I am going to bed now, tomorrow is another day :)
<Mamarok> claydoh: thanks and have a nice day :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: sleep well ;) 
<xnox> ScottK: do you care about keeping python-qt4 packaging to still work with non-multiarched python2/3, e.g. for backports?!
<ScottK> xnox: It's not essential.
<xnox> ScottK: ok. If need be, it will be trivial to keep 2 line diff, or make it more "dynamic" =)
<xnox> left the build running, will commit when I wake up for sunday =)
<soee> good morning
<Quintasan> \o
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1088150] KDE 4.9.4 refreshes screen brightness rapidly @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1088150 (by blubman)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I have a mindblock when coding on paper
<shadeslayer> not sure what's happnening but backportpackage isn't working as well
<shadeslayer> micahg: any news on transmission stuff?
<soee> shadeslayer, what backportpackage ?
<shadeslayer> it's a tool to backport packages
<shadeslayer> Trying to backport ktp 0.5.2 to precise
<shadeslayer> but it's timing out
<micahg> shadeslayer: ah, I should've done that last night...I'll do it later today
<shadeslayer> micahg: thx :)
<soee> where kde settings are stored (windows configurations etc)?
<shadeslayer> soee: ~/.kde
<shadeslayer> and some stuff is in ~/.local and ~/.config as well
<shadeslayer> for eg. if you use qtcurve, the current qtcruve is stored in ~/.config
<shadeslayer> but most of it is in ~/.kde/share/config
<soee> i would like to send current settings to ubuntu one for example so i can use them on my machine @ work, home, laptop etv
<soee> ok so i think ~/.kde
<dilfridge> hi
<soee> is what i want
<shadeslayer> sure, but make sure you don't share cache links and what not
<soee> hi dilfridge 
<shadeslayer> there is alot of stuff in ~/.kde
<dilfridge> is there any admin of kubuntuforums.net here?
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: ^
<soee> ok, thank you shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> np :)
<dilfridge> thanks
<shadeslayer> dilfridge: I haven't seen SteveRiley active alot, so you might just want to say what the issue is and maybe someone else notices
<shadeslayer> iirc Darkwing_ was also an admin there, not sure
<soee> dilfridge, do you hve 403 on that page ?
<dilfridge> yes
<dilfridge> SteveRiley: I'm getting 403 on kubuntuforums.net (eg issue 38317, Problematic Russian Netblock (IP-042)). Not Russia here, definitely Ping me if you need any info, e-mail dilfridge@gentoo.or works too... TIA!
<claydoh> dilfridge:  iiit may be our security stuff being too aggressive, we used to be flooded with pr0n daily I will look and ask 
<claydoh> I am an admin there
<claydoh> dilfridge: I am guessing we might need an ip address, you can poke me or snowhog on #kfn 
<Quintasan> Riddell: How do you think we handle bsns card printing?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what is nsns card printing?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what is bsns card printing?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do we have some budget for business cards or we just got designs and whoever wants those has to print them themselves?
<Riddell> Quintasan: we have plenty money in the bank, so I don't think money is an issue
<Quintasan> Riddell: You think we could just gather info from people who are interested and then one of us orders X*Y (X - number of peopl Y - number of business cards) cards and then distributes them?
<Quintasan> Or it's going to be "have them printed, show receipt and we will reimburse you" ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: possibly I could pay with my card and reimburse myself
<Riddell> instaprint looked like a promising candidate for printing
<Quintasan> Riddell: And then you would distribute them among interested people? Sounds good.
<Quintasan> About prining service, I have no idea. I never did any printing aside from printing stuff for school so I'll pass on making suggestions about which service to use
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://www.instaprint.co.uk/?
<Riddell> yeah
<Quintasan> standard business card sizes, paper grammature
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> nothing too complicated there I think
<Quintasan> but I don't think we need anything complicated
<Riddell> nope
<Quintasan> Riddell: How do you propose getting information which is to be put on the card? I think one could post a mail to our ML to contact you with information.
<Riddell> yeah, any kubuntu members please send name, address, etc etc
<ScottK> afiestas: reverting that commit seems to have resolved the brightness flickering issues we were seeing in 4.9.  I think reverting it in 4.10 before release makes sense too.  I can write the KDE release list if you'd prefer a discussion there?
<Quintasan> yofel_: you alive?
<yofel_> more or less
<Quintasan> yofel_: mind helping with pointer logic?
<yofel_> well, throw it against me and worst case I'll attempt to summon harald
<Quintasan> it's homework, not mine but I'm curious
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/917007/
<Quintasan> this
<Quintasan> when I do nPtr++ it should jump to the NEXT element of the array, right?
<yofel_> it should if I remember it right
<Quintasan> float size is 4 here
<Quintasan> if I do nPtr+8
<Quintasan> it jumps 4 elements
<Quintasan> at first I thought it would jump 8 elements but I dismissed it as dumb
<Quintasan> then I thought it would jump 2 elemnts since float size is 4 and we are adding 8
<Quintasan> but it jumped 4 elements
<Quintasan> what the
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> what
<yofel_> http://paste.kde.org/639092 prints 1.10000 as expected
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> the tasks asks you exactly
<Quintasan> copypasta in polish
<Quintasan> Zakładając, że nPtr wskazuje początek tablicy liczby, jaki adres jest określany przez
<Quintasan> nPtr+8? Jaka znajduje się tam wartość?
<Quintasan> Assuming
<Quintasan> nPtr is pointing the the beggining of the array
<Quintasan> to what address is nPtr+8 pointing to, what value is stored there
<Quintasan> He doesn't do *(nPtr+8) there
<Quintasan> I imagine those to be wildly different since what I was to cout << nPtr+8 and it gave the address of the 4 element of the array
<yofel_> as nPtr is a pointer to float, it should be the same as 8*sizeof(float) if it were void*
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> so we are actually adding 24?
<yofel_> internally yes
<Quintasan> if float is 4 bytes
<Quintasan> sooo
<Quintasan> if I put it indexes it would be a jump from liczby[0] to liczby[4]
<Quintasan> right?
<yofel_> give me a bit to make sense of what gcc is throwing at me here
<yofel_> wait
<yofel_> nvm
<yofel_> 8 * 4 = 32
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> really
<yofel_> so 863806976 + 8 = 863807008 
 * Quintasan needs to learn multiplying
<yofel_> in float pointer arithmetic
<Quintasan> sooooo
<Quintasan> TBH I though adding 8 would make it point to the curr_adress+2
<Quintasan> since float is 4 bytes
<Quintasan> now it turns out it's actually adding 32 to the adress and that is probably after the array boundary
<yofel_> no
<yofel_> addr + 4 in plain bytes would be libczby[1]
<yofel_> addr + 32 is liczby[8]
<yofel_> note that you're defining nPtr as *float
<yofel_> if you want it to count in 1 byte steps use *void
<yofel_> as it takes the data size into account
<yofel_> that's why I said it does + sizeof(type) internally
<Quintasan> so nPtr+8 is actually *(nPtr+32) ?
<yofel_> + val*sizeof(type)
<yofel_> nPtr + 8 as flot would be nPtr + 32 as void
<Quintasan> so assuming nPtr i pointing at liczby[0]
<Quintasan> nPtr+8 will make it point to liczby[8]?
<Quintasan> this is...logical?
<Quintasan> I have no idea why they make a big deal out of this
<yofel_> uh... it's only logical if you know hat C takes he pointer type into account for pointer arithmetics
<Quintasan> it would be illogical if it didnt imo
<Quintasan> more hax
<Quintasan> int ∗ s t ;
<Quintasan> ∗ st = 100;
<Quintasan> is this correct?
<Quintasan> st is a pointer
<yofel_> yeah
 * Quintasan always confuses the damn symbols
<Quintasan> int *st; is easy it creates a pointer
<Quintasan> what the hell does *st = 100 do?
<yofel_> put 100 into the memory that st points to
<Quintasan> but st doesnt point at anything
<Quintasan> so this is not correct code at all
<yofel_> well, that's YOUR fault
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan didn't write this
<yofel_> c.c:10:15: warning: ‘st’ is used uninitialized in this function [-Wuninitialized]
<yofel_> enjoy debugging later
<Quintasan> clang++ is retarded
<Quintasan> no error here
<Quintasan> or even warning
<yofel_> -Wall:
<yofel_> c.c:11:12: warning: variable 'st' is uninitialized when used here [-Wuninitialized]
<yofel_>           *st = 100;
<yofel_>            ^~
<yofel_> c.c:9:18: note: initialize the variable 'st' to silence this warning
<yofel_>           int* st;
<yofel_>                  ^
<Quintasan> why doesn't c++ compiler throw an warning ._.
<yofel_>                   = NULL
<Quintasan> oh
<yofel_> you do know that -Wuninitialized is not on by default?
<Quintasan> NO
<Quintasan> and I have no idea why
<yofel_> :D
<Quintasan> would you do this
<Quintasan> isn't it a good idea to turn this on by default?
<yofel_> well, I have aliases that do that
<yofel_> as I do want to have it on by default
<Quintasan> I mean generally you don't want pointers doing MAGIC on some random memory address
<Quintasan> not even random as I think pointer after initialization points to NULL
<Quintasan> at least in c++
<yofel_> FUN
<yofel_> clang c.c
<yofel_> run it: works fine
<yofel_> gcc c.c
<yofel_> run it: SIGSEGV
<Quintasan> Lol
<Quintasan> also
<Quintasan> OLOLOLOASDOASDKASFKA
<Quintasan> look at this
<yofel_> clang does an implicit malloc I guess
<Quintasan> a = ∗&∗&∗&∗&a ;
<Quintasan> they ask you if it will compile and execture
<yofel_> lol
<Quintasan> :D
<yofel_> considering *& compiles, it should
<Quintasan> random guess - it will
<Quintasan> if I try to print a it will print 5
<xnox> ScottK: how are we going to provide python3 QtDesigner plugin?
<xnox> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7986492/make-qt4-designer-under-linux-to-use-python3-for-handling-custom-widgets-plugins
<xnox> I am making it build.... but should be named differently or something?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-30
<valorie> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/11502721506/
<valorie> there are folks there I don't know!
<valorie> Riddell: do you know all the names?
<ahoneybun> hello
<valorie> greets
<ahoneybun> valorie: how goes the house?
<valorie> the workers show up again tomorrow
<valorie> under the house to check out the beams under the floor
<valorie> I hope it's ok
<ahoneybun> same
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> great just going to download some games for my vita
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> yep you can download them on the ps3 and then move it to the vita
 * valorie has neither
<valorie> kde games are enough to satisfy my inner gamer
<ahoneybun> oh I love my vita just need more AAA games
<ahoneybun> I need to get a better mount for my monitor arm
<ahoneybun> I really want to go to a CON
<valorie> which one?
<ahoneybun> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/11502721506/ lots of dudes
<valorie> yes, we don't have enough women
<valorie> whole untapped market out there
<ahoneybun> really odd why there are not more
<ahoneybun> 4.12 is nice valorie
<valorie> not so odd -- women are not welcomed in FOSS
<valorie> yes, I turned that one a week or two ago
<valorie> I don't think we do a better job at welcoming women than anybody else
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> we do have ubuntu-women
<valorie> but we get trolls at least weekly
<valorie> it's discouraging
<ahoneybun> yea really odd
<ahoneybun> tomorrow is my bday!
<valorie> happy birthday!
<valorie> like I said, not odd
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> weirdness with the timezone
<ahoneybun> yea but not good
<valorie> for certain
<valorie> it is getting better, but very slowly
<valorie> when MEN start making the changes, it will happen much more quickly
<valorie> and they are doing that
<valorie> lots of men in #ubuntu-women, in linuxchix, etc.
 * ahoneybun joins #ubuntu-women
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> o/ \o
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> it's a very good project to help people find their way in the ubuntu community
<ahoneybun> I miss video
<ahoneybun> and audio
<ahoneybun> our hangouts
 * ahoneybun should bring up these things at the Ubuntu US Fl LoCo meeting on 1/6/14
<valorie> things should ease up for me soon (I hope)
<ahoneybun> yea hopefully
<ahoneybun> I wonder if I should make another message to the list about reviewers for the docs
<valorie> I'd wait a few days
<valorie> people are out of town for the holidays
<ahoneybun> yea true
<valorie> some have lost power etc.
<ahoneybun> about your comment on my other message
<ahoneybun> maybe you are right leave the contribute pages as they are
<valorie> let's see what others say
<valorie> those were just my opinion
<valorie> I do like everything to be as simple and easy to maintain as possible
<valorie> but the wiki is just working docs
<valorie> at least right now
<ahoneybun> I don't see a option to output them as docbook or anything
<valorie> that isn't how it's done
<valorie> it's a script 
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> and it has to be worked on, even then
<valorie> but it gets better each time they run it
<valorie> they'll help us
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> hey pa
<ahoneybun> palasso: 
<palasso> hey ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> palasso: how goes your day?
<palasso> Well I just woke up
<ahoneybun> ih
<ahoneybun> ohb
 * ahoneybun wonders how saying suck that in the korn song "Y'all want a single" is clean
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/docwebsite_zps15f77528.png
<valorie> what am I looking at?
<valorie> is this the webslice?
<ahoneybun> site design for the docs website
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> mostly from w3schol but changes font and got the blues from the kubuntu logo
<valorie> looks great
<ahoneybun> thanks but needs a lot
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to the text to the left and needs a background
<ahoneybun> going to for simple
<ahoneybun> *going for simple
<valorie> I approve of simple
<valorie> one of the reasons I love kubuntu and kde - simple, clean
<soee> good morning
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie
<ahoneybun_> I found a real nice template
<ahoneybun_> http://www.solucija.com/faq uses a good license
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun_> let me show you it 
<ahoneybun_> I have changed it so far
<ahoneybun_> what do you think of the license
<ahoneybun_> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/docwebsite1_zps44eacd05.png
<valorie> hmmm, I sort of like your first image better
<valorie> that big black bar is menacing
<ahoneybun_> thinking of making it white and the text white
<ahoneybun_> black
<ahoneybun_> idk I like it and it is kinda easy to edit
<valorie> cool
<valorie> it can't hurt to make a design, and ask folks how they like it
<ahoneybun_> I found a different one that I like as well that you may like too
<ahoneybun_> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a594/AaronHoneycutt/docwebsite2_zps08b35772.png
<valorie> that is nice as well
<soee> be sure those templates are responsive
<ahoneybun_> ?
<ahoneybun_> valorie: more welcoming no?
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> soee: what exactly do you mean by responsive?
<soee> valorie, responsive templates have a bit different look on various devices (screen size)
<valorie> oh right
<soee> using css media queries 
<valorie> so they are still usable on phone/tablet as well as desktop
<valorie> good point
<soee> thats the point
<ahoneybun_> this one is hard to edit
<ahoneybun_> the logo I mean
<ahoneybun_> trying to put the Kubuntu logo
<soee> what is hard exactly ? :)
<ahoneybun_> http://www.solucija.com/template/whats-your-solution
<ahoneybun_> different
<ahoneybun_> soee: well they use a little gif file and repeat it and right text on top of that
<ahoneybun_> and use nice positioning I;m just used to align:left and so on
<soee> ahoneybun_, if you need some help ask :D im a web developer
<soee> tbh i could create a template for you from scratch
<ahoneybun_> soee: thanks :) I just was doing this to try out html and css again and I did not want to bother anyone to do that incase we never use it
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun_> http://www.solucija.com/template/distinctive can you try to show me how to add the kubuntu logo where the box with distinctive on it is?
<ahoneybun_> darn image keeps repeating
 * valorie goes offline
<valorie> niters all
<soee> ahoneybun_, quick change
<ahoneybun_> valorie: good night
<ahoneybun_> I remove repeat-x
<soee> ahoneybun_, inisde <div id="logo"></div> put: <a href="/"><img src="http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/logo.png" /></a>
<soee> instead of this H1 tag and link
<ahoneybun_> what about the css?
<soee> in css where you have #logo { ... }
<soee> put only: #logo { float: left; padding: 100px 25px 15px; margin: -56px 0 30px; }
<soee> but my suggestion is to use template that uses some CSS framework like Twitter Bootstrap or Foundation
<ahoneybun_> amazing
<ahoneybun_> ?
<ahoneybun_> what ?
<soee> http://getbootstrap.com/
<soee> http://foundation.zurb.com/
<soee> they are CSS frameworks that provides grids, have styles for various elements and work crossbrowser
<ahoneybun_> wayyyy beyond me
<soee> :D
<soee> for examle ready to use and styled elements: http://getbootstrap.com/components/
<ahoneybun_> not sure if I should go on it
<ahoneybun_> all in
<soee> all in ?
<ahoneybun_> the options for docs.kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun_> are 1. directly mirror userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu as in design and all 2. design a new page like I am trying and take the raw html from usebase.kde.org/Kubuntu and insert it in the template
<soee> ah i dont know how it works there, Riddell once told me but it was a long ago
<ahoneybun_> soee: I script is coping the page over every 5 mins
<ahoneybun_> from wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs to docs.kubuntu.org
<soee> hmm
<ahoneybun_> anyway I should try to sleep it is 3:30 am
<ahoneybun_> thanks a lot though soee
<soee> have a good dreams :D
<ahoneybun_> thanks :) same
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mrrijo> exit
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/jpa4Ob0g/70-wiki-kubuntu-org-forward-to-wiki-kubuntu-org-kubuntu done :)
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: ooh nicely done
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-31
<manchicken> Finally getting around to re-submitting those libqapt patches with Jon's recommended changes.
<ahoneybun_> yep Riddell
<manchicken> Sweet! Three libqapt patches submitted, hopefully they take!
<jalcine> \o/
<valorie> you rock, manchicken
<manchicken> What did I break this time?
<manchicken> :)
<valorie> libqapt, and then put it back together, from what I gather
<manchicken> Ah, that. Yes :)
<manchicken> I just hope I pass Jon's review this time :)
<valorie> progress is sometimes 2 steps forward, one back
<manchicken> Yeah... it just feels like I've been working on this issue for 8 months. Mostly because I've been working on this issue for 8 months.
<lordievader> Goor morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<soee> Riddell, shadeslayer https://plus.google.com/u/0/+HachemZerdia/posts/YFUmdbJZ9gM
<shadeslayer> I think we saw an email from him on the ML
<soee> did he get some response ?
<shadeslayer> dunno
 * shadeslayer hasn't been keeping up with email
<soee> well he said in g+ he will visit this channel
<soee> hope someone can lead him
<shadeslayer> probably not today :)
<soee> true :)
<Riddell> yeah i need to reply to that
<Riddell> hachem!
<Riddell> sorry for not replying to your e-mail
<hachem> hello :) , never mind Riddell
<soee> hi hachem
<Riddell> hachem: this is where all the cool kids hang out, if you want to help kubuntu you should hang around on irc
<Riddell> hachem: loads todo, e.g. this todo list https://trello.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> build status might well point out things to do http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<Riddell> might be some paackages to merge on merges https://merges.ubuntu.com/
<hachem> thanks Riddell that's very helpful 
<Riddell> we do a lot of packaging
<Riddell> including automated scripts for that
<Riddell> we program the installer and muon
<hachem> okay, all this things new for me I should try to learn it 
<Riddell> hachem: welcome along!
<hachem> thanks Riddell now I konw where I start :)
<ahoneybun> and the Docs!
<Riddell> Subject: FOSDEM 2014 talk accepted  yay!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu hogmanay | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.97 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<manchicken> Why does everybody wait until the last minute to give feedback?!
<manchicken> I'm trying to finish these libqapt patches, and now all of a sudden the people who I've been asking for feedback from for months want to give it. :)
<lkysady> hi, having a problem with Kubuntu, latest ... did apt-get autoremove of a libc-amd64:i386 library that was no longer needed, got some error messages and now my kernel panics on reboot...help!
<lkysady> doesn't seem to be any sort of Kubuntu rescue
<lkysady> is anybody out there?
<yofel> Happy new year to everyone in GMT+1 :D
<yofel> fixed that webchat link on the community page, that said #kubuntu but linked to here o.O
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-01
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1265259] graphical corruption after resuming from suspend @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1265259 (by ill)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu new year | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.97 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<elcaset> Happy GNU Year!!!
<lordievader> Happy New Year everybody ;)
<elcaset> yay!
<jussi> stickers have arrived :)
<elcaset> jussi: Kubuntu stickers?  I'd love to hand those out.  any chance of some of those making it to north america?
<jussi> elcaset. valorie will be getting a bunch. ask her to send you some
<elcaset> jussi: that werks.  i see valorie at Linux Fest NW in Bellingham each year!
<zameltout> bonjour
<zameltout> bonjour
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year to all
<Quintasan> Happy New Year?
<valorie> happy new year, everybody
 * valorie drags in tired, hungover, but happy
 * ahoneybun is here and is not hungover
<valorie> the second glass of champagne was not a good idea 
<valorie> since that followed a couple of G&Ts
<valorie> yummy cold brew coffee is helping
<ahoneybun> nice
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-02
<valorie> ops in #kubuntu please keep an eye on greasyfat
<valorie> I've warned him in #kubuntu-offtopic, but am now leaving for dinner
<jalcine> has anyone written an basic OS/kernel?
<jalcine> like when you were in school (if you learned how to code in school)
<ahoneybun> jalcine:no on learns that anymore 
<ahoneybun> in normal school anyway
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1264821] kscreenlock_greet insecure with multiple X screens @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1264821 (by TJ)
<ahoneybun> hello
<valorie> happy new year, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> happy new year valorie
<ahoneybun> I had a smirnoff ice
<jalcine> what about the rum? vodka? not even a bit of jack?
<jalcine> c'monnnn
 * jalcine prods ahoneybun
<apachelogger>  /me sighs a bit
<ahoneybun> jalcine: nope
<jalcine> that's it
<valorie> ewww, smirnoff ice
<valorie> although probably about as good as the 'kitchen sink' that my son in law made me, which I think is what sunk me....
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> any bored packager around?
<apachelogger> oh, now I broke lunchpad
<valorie> phooey, must be up early for the contractors
<valorie> niters all
<valorie> happy new years to all
<apachelogger> qt4-x11_4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2
<apachelogger> the versions debian uses :@
 * apachelogger sighs a bit more
<apachelogger> bug 1251140
<ubottu> bug 1251140 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "KDE "display settings" control panel module displays empty window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251140
<apachelogger> I think the krandr split wasn't very successful
<apachelogger> but that's a different thing
 * apachelogger confused
<yofel> that opens kgamma when I try it..
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-bin: /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_display.so
<apachelogger> yofel: depends on what krunner offers
<apachelogger> but there definitely is a KCM for display
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-bin: /usr/share/kde4/services/display.desktop
<apachelogger> the bug makes no sense
<apachelogger> both are in the same package
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> but it is empty
 * apachelogger wonders why
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> yofel: it's a metakcm ... it adds tabs for display related nonesense
<yofel> ah, fun
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677849/
<apachelogger> supposedly none of those is present in a default install of kubuntu
<apachelogger> easy enough to fix0r
<apachelogger> yofel: btw, are you bored? :P
<yofel> not really :P
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> I need a minion to merge qt, I am too old for this shit
<apachelogger> In the future, the preferred way will be to to use bzr with bzr-builddeb plugin to perform merging. 
<apachelogger> ^ I wonder if 6 years is enough future to use that workflow
<apachelogger> apparenlty not
<apachelogger> yofel: I am actually not sure what the point of that KCM is
<apachelogger> it's not used in systemsettings
<apachelogger> and metakcms seem like a bad idea... it's like systemsettings categories implemented the wrong way (i.e. statically listing content rather than letting content attach)
<apachelogger> content being other KCMs xD
<shadeslayer> hey
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: welcome to the future
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> where's my spaceship
<shadeslayer> or hoverboard
<shadeslayer> I was promised a hoverboard ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw plz look at touchpad stuff again, author says he's fixed pretty much everything except for where he didn't since he doesn't agree with that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's the stuff he did not agree with?
<shadeslayer> everything that's not fixed ? :P
<apachelogger> list plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: don't have one, email quote "
<shadeslayer> I've found http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fsitter%2Ftouchpad-review.git&a=commitdiff&h=caaed675a2ae302e35fcf0dae4cfff05ab14ee70
<shadeslayer> I've fixed most of these issues. With some other of them I disagree."
<apachelogger> get a list :@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, asked for one
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ahhhhh
<apachelogger> I can't even fix that display kcm
<apachelogger> would cause string changeroo which likely will result in fuzzy strings in the translations
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> that thing doesn't even have a bugs product/component
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1251140] KDE "display settings" control panel module displays empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251140 (by kolen)
<apachelogger> any thoughts on bug 1265301
<apachelogger> ?
<ubottu> bug 1265301 in kppp (Ubuntu) "kppp doesn't need to run suid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265301
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks for not preserving the kdenetwork changelog when splitting kppp :'(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: working on it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on the list?
<shadeslayer> on the kppp bug
<shadeslayer> just a matter of changing permissions from 4754 to 0754 afaict
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> read comment.......
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<apachelogger> MESSAGE(STATUS "Warning: kppp use setuid")
<apachelogger> install(TARGETS kppp PERMISSIONS SETUID OWNER_EXECUTE OWNER_WRITE OWNER_READ GROUP_EXECUTE GROUP_READ WORLD_EXECUTE WORLD_READ  DESTINATION ${BIN_INSTALL_DIR} )
<apachelogger> upstream intended suid
<apachelogger> it's madness
<apachelogger> or we remove suid and blame debian if stuff is broken xD
 * apachelogger sighs at bzr
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you are bored
<apachelogger> bug 1265301
<ubottu> bug 1265301 in kppp (Ubuntu) "kppp doesn't need to run suid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1265301
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> bug 1264887
<ubottu> bug 1264887 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "After upgrade 12.04 -> 14.04 there was no display manager (kdm or lightdm)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264887
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: or you could merge qt4-x11 from debian
<apachelogger> then throw that at some ppa for testing (see qt/plasma crash mail stuff on list)
<apachelogger>   Uploading kppp_4.12.0-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> kppp is now 754 root:dip (same as debian)
<apachelogger> it may work, it may not, impossible to test
<apachelogger> also TBH kppp bugs seem to get 0 attention upstream
<apachelogger> makes me hope -.-
<apachelogger> in case someone is running 12.04 with a nvidia/intel hybrid graphics bug 1263469 may need validation (i.e. does whatever weird thing they are backporting work with kdm)
<ubottu> bug 1263469 in lightdm-kde (Ubuntu) "[backport-request] 12.04.4 needs a newer version of lightDM-KDE " [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263469
<apachelogger> bug 1008991  -.-
<ubottu> bug 1008991 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "synaptikscfg crashed with UndefinedPropertyError in _get_property_atom(): u'Synaptics Circular Pad'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008991
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: bug 1263972
<ubottu> bug 1263972 in pykde4 (Ubuntu) "pykde4 FTBFS" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263972
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kdevelop isn't in bzr?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1264016] can't create pen tablet profile @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1264016 (by Risto Pekkala)
<mitya57> apachelogger: the currently built pykde4 in trusty is newer than that bugreport…
<mitya57> xnox: ^ can I close it?
<xnox> mitya57: yes, please.
<apachelogger> groovy
<xnox> mitya57: i don't think we do a good job at closing ftbfs bugs, after it starts building again....
<mitya57> done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dunno about kdevelop
<shadeslayer> you stole my package upload :(
<shadeslayer> now I have nothing to upload to the ubuntu archive :(
<jalcine> lol
<jalcine> I'd say steal it back
<jalcine> but that's not nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kppp also fixed for precise?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: good luck finding a tester
<apachelogger> but no, only fixed for trusty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: upload qt4-x11 merge will you? :P
<apachelogger> when I got up I was all like "today I shall change the world by making kf5 build, triage all the bugs I did not want to look at over the holidays and then prepare a qt485 for testing"
<apachelogger> kf5 turned out to be kaput upstream, bugs are terribly time consuming and I am out of coffee
<apachelogger> life's hard :(
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is qt4-x11 already merged ? Or do I have to merge it ?
<apachelogger> Programming language : C++ , PHP , ( HTML,CSS,JavaScript ).
<apachelogger> one doesn't belong, which one is it xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have to
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> grab-merge.sh at least
<apachelogger> I did not actually look at the diff
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: c++
<apachelogger> I think it's css because it's not a programming language but a style sheet language (hence the name) :P
<apachelogger> well that being said HTML is also no programming language but markup, so...
<shadeslayer> fun qt4-x11 versioning from debian
<apachelogger> yes :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think I have time to do a whole qt4-x11 merge today
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> like I do :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesn't have to be finished today anyway
<apachelogger> just soonishy
<apachelogger> so we can then do PPA backports to raring so that people can test 
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's apparently fixed.
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> magic
<apachelogger> xD
<apachelogger> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326480
<apachelogger> :O
<ubottu> KDE bug 326480 in server "Akonadi fails to start with nvidia binary drivers installed" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<apachelogger> graphics broke the spam
<apachelogger> outragous
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Breaks: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
<shadeslayer> Replaces: libqt4-core (<< 4.4.0~beta1-1)
<shadeslayer> can be dropped right
<yofel> ah, so that's what was breaking akonadi on my system here :D
<ghostcube> hmm kdeconnect still 0.4.1? any info when it wil get o 0.4.2?
<ghostcube> *to
<apachelogger> yofel: but how
<apachelogger> yofel: according to the kde report the versions in 13.10 should be fine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why?
<yofel> people installing nvidia drivers from PPAs?
<yofel> I only encountered it with that driver version in trusty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/qt4-x11/+changelog probably
<apachelogger> 4.4 must be way old
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Precise has 4.8.1
<shadeslayer> so can easily be dropped no?
<apachelogger> yofel: someone needs to close the report then because I'd probably write something like 'serves you right'
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please say why you think stuff can be dropped when you ask, now I had to lookup what version precise has :P
<shadeslayer> The version in precise is burned into my memory
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: your kubuntu docs mail to the lists was about the release docs?
<apachelogger> because you did not link to the new docs, so... ;)
<apachelogger> also you might want to say where reports should be filed :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how so?
<shadeslayer> multiple people have asked where they can get a newer Qt for precise, at which point I've had to lookup what version Precise has
<shadeslayer> over the course of the last 2 years
<apachelogger> the apachelogger answer to that would have been: upgrade :P
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> I think I looked at all the bugs since dec 23
<apachelogger> they are all rubbish
<apachelogger> except for the precise -> trusty upgrade issue, that seems important
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, trusty upgrade issue?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to sort out the bluedevil situation
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ?
<apachelogger> I am haxx0ring
<apachelogger> what's there to sort?
<shadeslayer> BlueDevil 1.X is EOL
<apachelogger> that's handy
<shadeslayer> well, ~EOL
<shadeslayer> so we either stick to EOL release or switch to bluez5 and bluedevil 2
<apachelogger> mail to ubuntu-devel && ubuntu-bluetooth?
<apachelogger> bluez updatability really depends on the other partys IMHO
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> between a rock and a hard place
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: since when has Qt4 not been merged
<shadeslayer> I've found changes going back to 4:4.7.3 that haven't been merged
<yofel> if you find the merge too boring, you could first fix the symbol files, nobody seems to have cared about those for a long time
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, mostly done with debian/{control,rules}
<yofel> shadeslayer++
 * shadeslayer injects caffeine
 * shadeslayer can't bear to look at the diff for the symbols files
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6679178/
<apachelogger> I am not sure I understand what I did there
<mitya57> shadeslayer: In Qt5, I usually take Debian symbols, build in PPA and apply the delta from builders (there usually is no delta)
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> well, lets see how that goes
 * mitya57 hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> *hugs*
<shadeslayer> mitya57: do you recommend the same for debian/patches as well
<mitya57> shadeslayer: feel free to grab some refreshed ubuntu patches from lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt4.8.5
<mitya57> that was my failed attempt to do what you're doing now :)
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> mitya57: thoughts about http://pastebin.kde.org/puxlxahub
<shadeslayer> oh huh, p.k.o supports comments now
<apachelogger> good thing it still autoscrolls
<apachelogger> :@
<mitya57> shadeslayer: commented :)
<mitya57> Using GL ES on arm* is one of the most important delta
<shadeslayer> mitya57: you missed out libglu-dev [!armel !armhf],?
<mitya57> libglu-dev:
<mitya57>   Installed: (none)
<mitya57>   Candidate: (none)
<shadeslayer> ah, it's called libglu1-mesa-devnow
<shadeslayer> maybe
 * shadeslayer looks
<mitya57> shadeslayer: actually, all other "alternate" dependencies are gone too
<mitya57> So it'll be just:
<shadeslayer> yeah
<mitya57> libgl1-mesa-dev [!armel !armhf], libgles2-mesa-dev [armel armhf], libglu1-mesa-dev [!armel !armhf]
<shadeslayer> roger roger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw bluez has 46 reverse deps
<shadeslayer> *build deps*
<apachelogger> dont you mean build dependees?
<shadeslayer> I do
<apachelogger> anyway, that's why I said a bump needs to be brought up at ubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> I think I should go home as well ...
<shadeslayer> yep, Debian does have a bluez5 package
<shadeslayer> but yeah, looks doubtful if we'll get it done this cycle
<apachelogger> gut doesn't feel too good about a bluez transition that wasn't organized before cycle started
<apachelogger> what we can do is have both in the archive... also kinda fishy and we'd have to maintain it
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> that's what I was thinking as well
<apachelogger> since when do we know about the EOL thing?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kde-packager
<apachelogger> not long enough then
<apachelogger> must have a bad release manager that bluedevil thing
<shadeslayer> afiestas argues that between a kf5 port, a kde4 port he has no time
<shadeslayer> so if he supports bluez4 he'll have to maintain 3 branches
<apachelogger> yeah, that doesn't make it better from a actual-user-support POV :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: guess debian needs to do some sort of support though, so I really don't think that upstream EOL is that big a problem
<apachelogger> (assuming 1.3 doesn't have present fatal bugs all future bugs would either be of a bitrot nature or low impact ones)
<apachelogger> and it's not like we throw resources at latter, so even if we can't go for bluez5 and need to stay with bluedevil 1.3 it should(tm) be fine
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: would still ask on ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-bluetooth
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> at the very least we'd need a timeline for +1
<shadeslayer> maybe for LTS+1
<shadeslayer> right
 * apachelogger needs to cleanup releaseme -.-
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> kdesudo l10n stuck in import queue since forever
<shadeslayer> mitya57: yeah, patchery is screwed
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look at them tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for the time being you could simply drop our patches and push that to a PPA
<apachelogger> (a special ppa just for that build)
<apachelogger> pending SRUs cards for saucy should get looked at sometime
 * apachelogger cringes at amount of cards in 14.04
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have too much stuff in doing again btw
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/b/s8tG9Zlf/14-04
<apachelogger> plz fix
<apachelogger> jussi: reminder about activity to explain activities
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is mister party still on vacation?
<apachelogger> oh and for https://trello.com/c/EUHfjxSC didn't we have a .2 candidate already?
<apachelogger> anyway, off for today ... going to do poking for pending SRUs tomorrow
<apachelogger> also, I guess looking at pending SRU verfications... if we have any
 * valorie had coffee to share with apachelogger but I guess it's too late for that
<apachelogger> indd, almost bed time :P
 * yofel steals the cup and puts a coffee candy at the place it was ;P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-03
<ahoneybun> what are were you saying apachelogger?
<valorie> ooo, I missed this earlier: http://dot.kde.org/2013/10/02/ezgo-free-and-open-source-software-taiwans-schools
<valorie> they are now using kubuntu as the base for ezgo
<soee> ;]
<apachelogger> valorie: more to the point, everyone needs tableties
 * valorie is waiting for a vivaldi
<valorie> fortunatly not holding my breath on that
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> something needs to happen
<apachelogger> they are not the first to mention that requirement coming up, nor will they be the last
<apachelogger> not being able to offer anything seems rather bad to me
<valorie> someone in #kde was asking for a PPA for plasma active tonight
 * valorie stayed silent
<valorie> well, they started with their lil open raspi
<valorie> maybe they'll have success in the end
<valorie> who knows
 * valorie drags to bed; contractor coming tomorrow morning too... or rather THIS morning
<soee> do you have some problems with upgrades (trusty) as some ktp package breakes it ?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> bug 1243822
<ubottu> bug 1243822 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] Update plasma-nm, libnm-qt, and libmm-qt" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243822
<apachelogger> what to do with it?
<apachelogger> and why does it not have a card?
<soee> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/DU8R76hQ
<apachelogger> wut
<apachelogger> apt-cache show kde-telepathy-declarative
<soee> and http://pastebin.com/SJ3APcu5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<soee> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/2Xxn99Tj
<apachelogger> soee: file a bug about your second paste please
<apachelogger> that's the culprint
<soee> apachelogger: kubunut or ktp bug ?
<apachelogger> kubuntu
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329553
<ubottu> KDE bug 329553 in general "Dependency problem with kde-telepathy-declarative" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> (kubuntu bugs are filed via ubuntu-bug $packagename
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<soee> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> you filed a kubuntu bug in kde's bug tracker
<soee> ah oh my :/
<soee> someone can delete it from kde bugs ?
<soee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-common-internals/+bug/1265756
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1265756 in ktp-common-internals (Ubuntu) "kde-telepathy-declarative dependency problem" [Undecided,New]
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Happy new year :D
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: are you around?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: hi
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: AFAIK you are working with Muon, right?
<shadeslayer> sort of
<shadeslayer> whenever I get the time to fix a bug
<shadeslayer> wgrant: did you upstream aarch64_fix_* patches in Qt4?
<ovidiu-florin> I've noticed this on a few computers now. I can't install the updates. It failes to download and the tries to apply... nothing. so it failes to install the updates.
<ovidiu-florin> I've just tried again, by clicking on the icon in the sys tray
<ovidiu-florin> and it seems to work now
<ovidiu-florin> beats me why
<ovidiu-florin> but this was the 3rd atempt to start the Muon Update manager
<ovidiu-florin> and install the updates
<shadeslayer> please make sure you update your sources.list before downloading updates
<ovidiu-florin> I noticed this after the upgrade to 13.10. Doesn't the upgrade utility also update the sources.list?
<shadeslayer> it shou;d
<shadeslayer> *should
<ovidiu-florin> I see that it did. so that should be ok
<ovidiu-florin> I'm trying to translate http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu but I can'
<ovidiu-florin> can't find the translate button
<ovidiu-florin> and I can't find the page in the translatable pages list.
<ovidiu-florin> here: http://userbase.kde.org/Special:LanguageStats
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> Alright, first build of Qt 4.8.5 merge
<shadeslayer> with some patches disabled
<shadeslayer> *fingers crossed*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re ktp-common-internals, invalid bug
<shadeslayer> soee: to fix that issue you can use : sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" -f install
<eagles0513875> hey all
<xnox> shadeslayer: no upgrades should require that....
<xnox> shadeslayer: instead correct breaks/replaces should be specified.
<Quintasan> xnox: Those sometimes don't work
<Quintasan> God knows why.
<xnox> Quintasan: they always do, unless one specifies them wrong =))))
<Quintasan> xnox: Maybe they were wrongly specified but I recall one case when that would not work for some reason.
<xnox> Quintasan: logs and examples, or it didn't happen =)))))
<Quintasan> xnox: I would give you them but just thinking about looking through all of my dpkg logs is making me sick
<Quintasan> too lazy, and I guess that in the end it would be me doing something wrong
<Quintasan> though at that time I just couldn't get it to work
<Sput> apachelogger: just a heads up, sometime this week I will move our quasselcore to another server, because I'm tired of the university hosting it currently cutting power for a day to upgrade the emergency power system for the fifth time
<Sput> the old host name should still work and just point to the same machine, but the certificate will change.
<Sput> *to the new machine
<Quintasan> \o Sput
<Sput> hey Quintasan
<Sput> not sure why those people want emergency power in the first place if they keep liberally shutting down power to test/upgrade/install/modify it
<Quintasan> Sput: got a second to tell me who should I bug wrt a small problem with Quassel?
<Sput> Quintasan: best is always to ask in #quassel
<apachelogger> Sput: ok, thx
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: apachelogger: I just saw backlog -- it wasn't planned at all to start transitioning to bluez 5
<jose> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> xnox: reporter was using a PPA, so that makes it an issue with the packaging in the PPA no?
<shadeslayer> upgrading from Saucy KTP to Trusty KTP should go fine since the files haven't moved
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: right, just that upstream plans to deprecate bluez4 support
<shadeslayer> so by the time LTS comes out, no support for bluedevil + bluez4
<shadeslayer> well, first compile of Qt 4.8.5 went well
<xnox> shadeslayer: is that one of the kubuntu ppa's?
<shadeslayer> xnox: nope
<shadeslayer> mitya57: first attempt here https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/qt4-x11_4.8.5%2Bgit192-g085f851%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> needs *alot* of work
<shadeslayer> especially alot of work with the patches
<mitya57> Won't look today, but feel free to ping me tomorrow if you need help
<mitya57> Did you commit it to bzr?
<shadeslayer> I have not
<shadeslayer> I'll do that before I leave
<mitya57> Btw, .dscs from launchpad are not dget'able
<mitya57> One needs to go to ppa.launchpad.net to get a working .dsc
<tsimpson> they are dget'able
<tsimpson> they didn't used to be, which is why I wrote dgetlp in ubuntu-dev-tools
<mitya57> Then they are dgetlpable :) Didn't know about that tool, thanks! 
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if it even still works, this was before LP had +files
<soee_> shadeslayer: thanks that command helped
<tsimpson> oh, dgetlp was dropped in 0.146, RIP
<shadeslayer> didn't even know there was a dgetlp
<shadeslayer> I just used pull-lp-source
<shadeslayer> mitya57: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/revision/375
<mitya57> shadeslayer: thanks, I will help you finish that tomorrow!
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> major things to work on are arm64 and ppcel64 support I believe
<Quintasan> this is 4.8.5?
<Quintasan> why am I always stuck in a hole when there is something interesting to do
<shadeslayer> yes
 * Quintasan looks at trello cards
 * shadeslayer thinks moc-boost148-53.patch can be dropped as well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you're looking for something interesting you can write device identification support for the new driver manager
<Quintasan> >new driver manager
<Quintasan> is it Python?
 * yofel passes Quintasan 4.11.5
<shadeslayer> or something easier : write support to install packages :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hah, no, C++
<Quintasan> Where is that?
<yofel> if you're seriously bored ;P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgarg%2Fkcm-driver-manager.git
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You don't have any docs for that, do you? xd
<shadeslayer> docs? 0.o
<Quintasan> I think I'll need to do some learning before I can do anything in this.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what kind of sorcery DriverManager_DBus is?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's the dbus service that interacts with the Ubuntu Driver stuff
<shadeslayer> I wanted the minimum amount of Python here
<shadeslayer> so I wrote a python script that registers DBus objects and the C++ side interacts with that
<Quintasan> Okay, so package installation is supposed to be done with libqapt?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Quintasan> I have absolutely no idea how to do this but I'll try
<shadeslayer> and ideally I want to query udev for the device type, so that instead of saying "Broadcom Wireless blah blah" it says "Wireless Card" in the ui
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Should the package installation be handled in Module namespace or I should somehow separate it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: preferably you want to create a new class to handle that
<shadeslayer> Unless it's trivial
<shadeslayer> i.e. can be implemented in ~10 lines or so
<Quintasan> Which is probably not going to happeb
<Quintasan> happen
<Quintasan> at least not when I'm the one doing it
<shadeslayer> IIRC you have to create a qapt transaction, then commit the transaction, then run it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I heard you like libraries so we put library on top of your library so you can go sane while you go insane?
<shadeslayer> how is this a library :P
<Quintasan> well, it's a kcm
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> which is not a library :D
<Quintasan> hell
<Quintasan> why do I suck at coding so much
<Quintasan> I must do more of it
<Quintasan> most of the time I'm like "hurr durr how do I do this"
<Quintasan> then someone shows me how to do it
<Quintasan> and I'm like
<apachelogger> ^ technically a kcm is a plugin which in turn is a library :P
<Quintasan> "wtf, why didn't I think about that"
<Quintasan> and it's like that 90% of time
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'd highly recommend reading the python code and running the detect sequence to see what the driver output looks like
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't know, calling a kcm plugin seems a bit far fetched to me
<apachelogger> it is a plugin
<shadeslayer> would you call firefox plugins libraries?
<apachelogger> how do you think it is loaded at runtime? :P
<apachelogger> firefox plugins are not libraries
<apachelogger> they are scripts
<Quintasan> I can see that you are parsing the output into a QVariantMap
<apachelogger> with assets
<Quintasan> so it's device -> driver key-value combination, right?
<shadeslayer> I concur it's a plugin, but I don't know, calling it a library sounds wrong to me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep, but it's a QMap<QString, QVariant>
<shadeslayer> where QVariant = QMap or QString
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> okay, leaving
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<shadeslayer> maybe
<Quintasan> Lates
<Quintasan> Laters even.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a shared object, which means it has mighty exported symbols, which means it is a library
<Quintasan> MAKE SYMBOLS FILES FOR ALL KCMS
<Quintasan> !
 * Quintasan hides
<apachelogger> ^ would not make sense because because the KCM does not dictate the symbols but the well defined interface inside kdelibs does
<yofel> that's why you make a lib for your code that you can have a symbol file for and then just wrap a kcm plugin around that :P
<yofel> just for sanity
<Quintasan> I like how sane that sounds but I somehow don't think it's a good idea
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> actually I think the well defined interface towards a plugin will not actually show up in the libraries symbols since there are no symbols, the interface would just be a header
<apachelogger> so sanity is really not a word I would use WRT plugins
<Quintasan> Did any of you watch 30c3 talk about X security?
<yofel> do I want to?
<Quintasan> Theoretically yes.
<yofel> added to todo
<Quintasan> It's bad but the more interesting thing is that apparently Qt/KDE has really frivolous approach to security
<Quintasan> It's bad as in the security
<Quintasan> Not the talk itself
<apachelogger> technically the applications developer's approach is terribad
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1265897] 14.04 Alpha-1 Plasma Netbook Interface has no Web Browser favorite @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1265897 (by Marco Parillo)
<apachelogger> ^ love the hardcoding
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: my concern is that bluez5 is a pretty maintenance-heavy update for a LTS, and I think RHEL at least will still have it for a while. So, since it's still only in experimental on Debian, I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet. We absolutely will upgrade to 5.X as soon as the LTS is released though
<cyphermox> that is, unless people suddently step up to update all the other things that will break with bluez 5, pulseaudio, gnome bluetooth, ofono, etc.
<cyphermox> more interestingly though, I did get MM 1.0 uploaded to Debian experimental
<cyphermox> is anyone aware of whether all is well in KDE land to support the new ModemManager1 API?
<apachelogger> cyphermox: supported at least in git, so should be good for uploaded to trusty
<apachelogger> Riddell has the details though and I think he is still on vacation
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'll wait to be sure, and I need to send an email to pkg-kde as well to make sure it's fine to upload to unstable
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/fuFnpLVf
<apachelogger> cyphermox: can be uploaded, mm1 support is already released
<cyphermox> ah, alright
<cyphermox> well, perhaps I'll do the email and possibly upload to unstable this weekend, and then upload to trusty early next week and rebuild NM
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: afaik Riddell was supposed to come back on 2nd
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> or that's what I recall from our conversation
<apachelogger> I'll text him tomorrow if he doesn't show up
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe extra time off to rejuvenate the little grey cells 
<shadeslayer> maybe
<apachelogger> I noticed that starting on 2nd again was a silly idea anyway, I was most surprised when a friend told me that it's friday again xD
<apachelogger> very pointless
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: please ask in #kde-www for help with that wiki - that's where the experts live
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, Monday is a holiday I think
<shadeslayer> atleast that's what the calendar widget tells me
<shadeslayer> something about 3 wise kings and Jesus
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> well, depends on the country anyway
<shadeslayer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epiphany_%28holiday%29
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: now i see that you did, and were ignored
<valorie> so maybe write to the list instead
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-04
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: I'm thinking of bringing it up on Ubuntu Devel
<shadeslayer> maybe sometime next week
<shadeslayer> or is that too premature?
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: the sucky thing is that bluez5 doesn't seem to be co installable ( or atleast that's what google told me )
<cyphermox> shadeslayer: well, you could bring it up. but we've discussed this informally for a while in the desktop team at least
<cyphermox> it's quite unsafe for a LTS to do this kind of change
<cyphermox> and indeed, no coninstallable
<shadeslayer> okay
<cyphermox> AFAIK pulseaudio is the biggest issue too, it has bluez 5 support in git but not as a release
<cyphermox> and indeed, it wouldn't be installable as some pieces were unsplit from the bluez release and integrated
<cyphermox> is there a particular feature you need or are you just concerned about the support?
<cyphermox> I mean, you mentioned bluedevil earlier, maybe this needs a new version because some other piece needs that bluedevil version?
<shadeslayer> nope, just concerned about upstream support
 * shadeslayer checks build deps
<shadeslayer> yep, just bluedevil wants it, and that's fine
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> I'm not too worried about upstream support. the people who maintain it will still have to do so for a while, and I can backport patches as necessary, I guess
<cyphermox> in general things seem to be rather stable, what can be more of an issue is some obscure BT 4.0 feature
<cyphermox> stuff like Bluetooth Low Energy which is supported, though not exactly easy to deal with
<cyphermox> but it does work, I bought a device to test it, I was able to retrieve temperature and air pressure
<cyphermox> let's see how fast it falls through to unstable, and then we can bring it up on ubuntu-devel ?
<cyphermox> I'm definitely not against updating, but I want to avoid changing too many things and focus more on bug fixing, especially given all the work I need to do for other things
<maxklim> Hi guys! Will you include these (https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde) patches for firefox-kde integration in the case of migration to firefox as the default browser in 14.04?
<valorie> maxklim: maybe ask when freenode has settled down
 * valorie goes to bed
<maxklim> valorie: yep, it seems like now there are some problems with the network
<maxklim> valorie: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nah we do new years properly in scotland, taking it easy until monday
<Riddell> jose: yo, yo pinged?
<Riddell> cyphermox: yeah mm 1 is fine as far as far as I know, do you have a ppa we can test with?
<BluesKaj> yeah, decided to have a shot of Baileys in my morning coffee, celebrating the survival of the coldest weather in 22 yrs
<BluesKaj> and the New Year , of course :)
<mitya57> shadeslayer: With the just committed r377, qt4 merge looks finished to me
<mitya57> s/377/378/
<kubotu> mitya57 meant: "shadeslayer: With the just committed r378, qt4 merge looks finished to me"
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: ack
<shadeslayer> valorie: in case anyone asks in the future, there is no plan to include the kde patches
<shadeslayer> in firefox
<shadeslayer> mitya57: thanks a ton, I'll review and upload
<jose> Riddell: hey, I wanted to check with you, I updated the images that appear on the thumbnails on the theme but now that it's deployed I still see the old ones
<jose> and copied over the HTML from feature-tour-new to feature-tour and it's like... it's going out of the borders
<shadeslayer> could someone upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/network-manager-vpnc_0.9.8.6-1ubuntu2.dsc
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1204182] setlocale.sh can break user-chosen locales and encodings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204182 (by Graeme Hewson)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: anything exciting?
<Riddell> jose: did you file a request to update the theme with the sysadmins?
<jose> Riddell: yeppers, it's already on the current revision
<jose> thedac pulled it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the plugin depends on the transitional package which is not present on new 14.04 installs, causing it to install the gnome package
<shadeslayer> s/depends on/recommends/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Riddell: the plugin recommends the transitional package which is not present on new 14.04 installs, causing it to install the gnome package"
<Riddell> jose: i'll look in a sec
<jose> thanks
<Riddell> jose: hmm doesn't look like it's updated, this image still exists but is deleted in the branch http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/feature-tour/internet/feature-tour-apps-kopete1.png
<jose> Riddell: weird, lemme poke IS again once I see someone on vanguard :)
<Riddell> jose: hmm this one does seem to be up to date http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/feature-tour/internet/Kmail640.png
<Riddell> jose: can you give an example of one which isn't update to date on the website?
<jose> Riddell: that one is the latest one, and as an example the thumbnail of akregator
<Riddell> jose: groovy, so what's not working?
<jose> the new images I put
<jose> I mean, not the new, but the updated
<Riddell> jose: give me an example url that isn't updated
<jose> oh, none of the images I updated are linked on the site
<jose> I'll fix the HTML once I get back home
<Riddell> that would be it :)
<jose> cool, thanks!
<valorie> thanks, shadeslayer
<Riddell> gosh 4.11.5
<Riddell> do we bother?
<valorie> is it bug fixes, or what?
<yofel> we'll need workspace, and having it in saucy-updates would be good I guess?
<yofel> I'll try to get to it tomorrow
 * valorie found out today that the old dog has bladder cancer
<valorie> :(
<valorie> she still seems ok
<valorie> but pees all the time because her bladder is full of a mass
 * Riddell hugs valorie 
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> she's 15, so..... I guess everyone dies from something
<valorie> but healthy and happy so far is good
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-05
<valorie> :-0
<SonikkuAmerica> So anyway...
<valorie> and ahoneybun IS here now
<valorie> so that's perfect
<valorie> so lubuntu and ubuntugnome docs -- do you have a link?
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, my proposal, while similar, is somewhat different...
<SonikkuAmerica> Ali/amjjawad created a one-page landing for all things Lubuntu when he was still there (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LubuntuLinks), and when he moved to Ubuntu GNOME, he did a similar page on the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage). I was wondering if there would be usefulness in shuffling the idea over to the Kubuntu wiki?
<valorie> that looks quite excellent
<valorie> you may not have heard that we've moved the Kubuntu Docs to the KDE wiki
<SonikkuAmerica> (Or if there would be a way of, say, optimizing the wiki or whatnot to include easier access to information patterned after that...)
<valorie> but certainly we still use the ubuntu wiki system
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope, didn't hear that...
<valorie> mediawiki is so much easier to work with
<SonikkuAmerica> (That's actually not a bad idea at all, though...)
<valorie> and translator tool is possible to use
<valorie> but still, the wiki is useful
<valorie> just not for docs
<valorie> sorry, I just realized it's time to make dinner
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<valorie> thanks very much for the links!
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll be around for a while... just pitching the idea
<valorie> cool
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, go fix and eat dinner and let's talk more
<valorie> feel free to make a start on such a page and solicit links for it
<SonikkuAmerica> On the wiki?
<valorie> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> What should I book as the link title?
<valorie> KubuntuLinks sounds good to me, what do you think?
<SonikkuAmerica> Can do! :)
<valorie> great!
<valorie> ttyl
<ahoneybun> seems I missed things
<ahoneybun_> ping valorie 
<ahoneybun_> darn netflix adding all of Dexter
<valorie> too late!
<ahoneybun> hello?
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi
<valorie> 'sup?
<ahoneybun> what is this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LubuntuLinks
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> SonikkuAmerica found this and an ubuntu gnome page which is similar, and wondered if such a page might be useful to us
<valorie> I explained how our docs and other stuff is organized, so he is going to find and list links like that for us
<valorie> and maybe find some gems in our old wiki
<valorie> and maybe some junk that we can delete
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> yes, he has a week before college starts, and wants to make himself useful
<valorie> cleaning our wiki sounds ideal
<ahoneybun> yea I start back on the 7th
<ahoneybun> so how is the house valorie?
<valorie> I can see the dirt under my house
<valorie> hopefully Tuesday they will be done under there, and build a floor again
<valorie> I hope then progress will start!
<valorie> building instead of tearing down
<ahoneybun> yea
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<unicodesnow> hi :)
<tester56> i have written a script that automatically installs packages for me on trusty ... however apt complains about unmet dependencies for different packages such as "python-pycurl-dbg" 
<tester56> when I try "sudo apt-get install python-pycurl-dbg" it complains " Depends: python-pycurl (= 7.19.0-5ubuntu8) but 7.19.0-5ubuntu9 is to be installed"
<tester56> where should I report such packaging errors?
<BluesKaj> tester56, suggest you also alias a dist-upgrade in your script 
<tester56> BluesKaj: i am on newest daily, no external sources configured ... so what would be the point?
<tester56> if you are on latest trusty try "sudo apt-get install python-pycurl-dbg" and you will see what I mean ;-)
<tester56> may script processes a list of options to apt-get install and if one of the 100 packages passed to apt-get has unmet dependencies, the whole command will fail ... does one know a way to make apt-get exclude packages with unmet dependencies?
<BluesKaj> tester56, I'll take your word for it 
<Riddell> cor frameworks to be packaged http://download.kde.org/unstable/frameworks/4.95.0/
<Riddell> "Steve Stalcup (vorian) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-01-11" yay v_ still loves us, feel free to get back into helping here v_ :)
<Riddell> tester56: apt-cache policy python-pycurl and apt-cache policy python-pycurl-dbg  will tell you what versions are available
<tester56> Riddell: but do you agree its an packaging error?
<tester56> as I have never had an gtk-application crashing on kubuntu (maybe because I don't use much): what crash handler will show up on kubuntu for gtk applications?
<Riddell> tester56: apport should
<Riddell> although that might be disabled for releases
<Riddell> so it might just disappear without notice
<tester56> how to enable apport for all non-kde applications?
<Riddell> dunno, this might say https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How_to_enable_apport
<tester56_> /etc/default/apport is set enabled in trusty daily, so it should show up I suppose :-)
<Quintasan> KDE Frameworks 5 TP 1 on 7th January ;_;
<tester56> do you also get the following error when configuring a google account in kmail: "Resource IMAP E-Mail Server is broken. This resource is now offline"?
<tester56> but despite the error it works 
<jalcine> Quintasan: O_O
<Quintasan> jalcine: What?
<jalcine> the TP!
<jalcine> a bit excited
<Quintasan> ah
<jalcine> I had a few ideas for apps
<jalcine> but I held off until this state
<jalcine> might even wait a bit more
<Quintasan> Well, it's a technical preview so I'm not sure how end-users...
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> nvm
<jalcine> :P
<Quintasan> I think we will have packages
<jalcine> s/packages/late Christmas presents/g
<kubotu> jalcine: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<jalcine> oi
<Quintasan> Yes.
<Quintasan> That might be the case.
<shadeslayer> jalcine: KF5 tp doesn't mean you'll have a usable desktop :)
<shadeslayer> no Plasma 2 release yet
<jalcine> shadeslayer: d'oh
<jalcine> just wanted some libs to build against
<shadeslayer> use neon5
 * shadeslayer thinks flash is doing evil stuff
<shadeslayer> it couldn't play videos since / is full
<jalcine> flash = evil
<jalcine> but not Wally West, he's a good guy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw does a project that does a release of their source but their development isn't done on a public repo count as a foss project?
<shadeslayer> and does it meet criteria to be packaged in universe>
<apachelogger> it's free software
<apachelogger> what if I don't do version control but write gpl software, doesn't it get to be free software then? :P
<shadeslayer> this thing doesn't have a proper license :(
<apachelogger> not free software then
<apachelogger> whatever you mean by proper licenses :P
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/paf9z42rw
<shadeslayer> ^^ no proper license
<apachelogger> not free software
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> intelectual property lies with the copyright holder and the copyright holder did not extend any rights, so no one has rights to do anything with it
<apachelogger> kinda silly to put source out like that xD
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> although maybe you could then sue someone and you'd have evidence that you had the code first (since you have released it you made it public knowledge that you have this magic)
<apachelogger> not sure whether that would stand up in a court of law though
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu new year | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.5 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
 * yofel starts with 4.11.5 for saucy
<shadeslayer> sounds like fun
<yofel> shouldn't be too much work, no git splits or stuff like that this time :)
<jalcine> .97 <3
<valorie> weeeee, thanks yofel
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-29
<soee> Riddell: next happy user http://pastebin.com/WeMrHSyg :)
<jose> ovidiu-florin: got an email bounce over here
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you help me with gpg keys? I created one in Kubuntu, but need it in OSGeo. How to copy it?
<yofel> Sergobot: see exporting and importing private keys on http://irtfweb.ifa.hawaii.edu/~lockhart/gpg/gpg-cs.html
<yofel> sitter: what was causing the cgroup reaping on kci again?
<sitter> yofel: schroot
<sitter> well, schroot + lb/debootstrap
<sitter> there's at least 2 issues at work ... schroot sometimes doesn't retain the cgroup it had which supposedly is due to suid magic or something ... and I think semi-regardless of that due to it being a schroot anything the ISO builds do can potentially change cgroups around
<sitter> my plan is to move iso builds into a daemon-like constrcut possibly run as different user
<sitter> that way chroot cannot bust the jenkin's cgroups
<sitter> another option would be to give the user sudo access to lxc which I am very much not in favor of for the obvious security concern there
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<kranzer> Riddell: hi, are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: can you give any task?
<Riddell> is there a new version of phonon gstreamer?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Hi. Could you help me? I created my own PPA, uploaded package there, but build failed because dependies not satisfied.
<Riddell> Sergobot: link?
<kranzer> Riddell: I don't know
<Sergobot> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~sergobot256/+archive/ubuntu/marble-latest
<Riddell> Sergobot: well yes kde-sc-dev-latest 4.12 isn't available
<Riddell> Sergobot: where did you test build it?
<Riddell> kranzer: yes there is, you can package this http://download.kde.org/stable/phonon/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4.8.2/
<Sergobot> Riddell: In OSGeoLive, based on Trusty, in VM
<Riddell> Sergobot: so work out where it's getting that package from
<Riddell> and add it to your PPA
<kranzer> Riddell: If I need help, can I ask you?
<Riddell> kranzer: you can try but I may not be around much, I'm in holiday mode this week
<kranzer> can you provide this task for melange?
<Riddell> kranzer: https://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5816989368975360?validated
<kranzer> where to get debian folder?
<Sergobot> Riddell: where to get it?
<Riddell> Sergobot: check on the OSGeoLive image what's in /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d
<Riddell> it probably has some extra PPAs
<Sergobot> Riddell: I fount it in repo, but there is too old version. When I built Marble I get it from somewhere and build was succesful, now I installed kde-sc-dev-latest from repository and Marble doesn't build. So, how to upload .deb file to my PPA.
<Riddell> add those to your PPA dependency
<Riddell> work out where that somewhere is
<kranzer> Riddell: where to get debian folder?
 * Riddell out
<Riddell> kranzer: from existing package
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give a link?
<_Groo_> is there any experimental ppa for 14.12 backport to utopic yet?
<BluesKaj_> _Groo_, do you mean this ? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: no, for kf5, based on kubuntu-ci daily builds
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: it was being worked on FAIK
<BluesKaj_> _Groo_, there is a kubuntu-ci weekly and daily snapshots here https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Continuous_Integration_.28CI.29 , but I suppose you've already checked those
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: yep :)
<BluesKaj_> looking for real blleders eh?
<BluesKaj_> bleeders
<BluesKaj_> I'm waiting for alpha2 or beta or whatever the 5.2 plasma offering will be named .. heard it was going to be released on Jan 16 then yesterday I read it ewasn't going to be out until Jan 27th ....anyway I'll wait til then to change over on this desktop
<BluesKaj_> plasma 5 on laptop still worksok, but still somewhat restricted 
<_Groo_> im using daily builds for months now
<_Groo_> sometimes it hurts too :D
<BluesKaj_> the laptop is the experimental machine here, this old desktop is my stable pc, it's also our media server so i have to keep it relatively stable
<mitya57> Mirv: can you please copy all missing Qt modules and pyqt5 from experimental to landing-005 ppa?
<mitya57> from Debian experimental, I mean
<Peace-> hola
<Peace-> peace and love , and happy holidays :D
<Peace-> btw can someone tell me why the terminal emulator in dolphin doesn't read my bashrc ?
<soee_> hey. i ask once but had no response, if debian has fix for it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1328466 will ukbuntu use it also ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1328466 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc package should refresh plugins cache after installing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> soee_: yes
<Mirv> mitya57: ok, syncing some of the missing. I'm away until 5th though, so I'll properly sync up existing with-delta packages only then. I wouldn't hold breath on landing 5.4.0 to archives since there are so many Ubuntu bugs filed against 5.4 that mostly no-one will look also until week 2 at earliest.
<Mirv> Unity 8 throws a black screen currently on armhf with 5.4
<Mirv> (possibly related to the earlier upstream crasher bug of having OpenGL ES2 device while Qt compiled with the new ES3 support)
<Riddell> kranzer: did you get anywhere?
<kranzer> Riddell: I've done the task, but it's still not in the melange
<Riddell> https://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5816989368975360 yeah unapproved
<Riddell> kranzer: got the files somewhere?
<kranzer> Riddell: yeah
<kranzer> Riddell: I've made that packages
<Riddell> kranzer: where?
<kranzer> Riddell: what where?
<Riddell> kranzer: where can I get the files to review?
<kranzer> Riddell: ahhh
<kranzer> Riddell: how to push them to launchpad?
<Riddell> kranzer: file a bug and attach them is one way
<kranzer> сщгдв нщг пшму ьу ф дштл,
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me a link?
<Riddell> kranzer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/+filebug
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you help me with https://paste.kde.org/paxvuf7ws ?
 * Riddell looks
<EgorMatirov> hi Riddell, kranzer http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5816989368975360 is approved btw.
<Riddell> kranzer: quick grab it!
<kranzer> Riddell: took
<kranzer> EgorMatirov: thank you
<Riddell> Sergobot: pastebin output of  quilt push
<Sergobot> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pfsskmrws
<Riddell> kranzer: assigned, you have 72 hours!
<Riddell> Sergobot: quilt refresh
<Riddell> Sergobot: it's just complaining about fuzz which means some of the version numbers changed
<kranzer> Riddell: oh I'm trying to push .orig
<Riddell> quilt refresh will update them
<kranzer> Riddell: so slow...
<Sergobot> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/po4e4bnos
<Riddell> Sergobot: "Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected" ah maybe the patch is now applied upstream and it's part of the .orig
<Riddell> Sergobot: in which case just rm the file and delete it from debian/patches/series
<kranzer> Riddell: pushed to comments
<kranzer> Riddell: see it
<Riddell> kranzer: where?
<kranzer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/+bug/1405957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1405957 in phonon-backend-gstreamer (Ubuntu) "Please update phonon-backend-gstreamer to 4.8.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sergobot> Riddell: builds! 
<Riddell> Sergobot: awooga!
<Sergobot> :)
<kranzer> Riddell: can you take a look?
<Riddell> kranzer: hmm sorry it looks like you started with the wrong version
<Riddell> kranzer: you started with the trusty version, you should have started with the latest vivid version
<kranzer> can you give me alink for trusty?
<kranzer> Riddell: oh, vivid
<Riddell> yeah  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.8.1-1ubuntu0
<kranzer> Riddell: do I need just to change debian folder and rebuild?
<yofel> note: pull-lp-source <source> <release> from ubuntu-dev-tools is really handy here
<Riddell> kranzer: that's the way to start, then check there's no new files or other issues
<kranzer> Riddell: okau
<kranzer> Riddell: what format should I take?
<kranzer> dpkg-source: info: using source format `3.0 (quilt)'
<yofel> keep that
<kranzer> Riddell: cause last time I changed it to 1
<kranzer> Riddell: and everything was ok
<yofel> 3.0 (quilt) is the current default, stick to that unless you have a reason to change it
<yofel> also, see the dpkg-source manpage
<yofel> specifically the "SOURCE PACKAGE FORMATS" section
<kranzer> yofel: could you give me full way to it?
<yofel> huh? Open konsole and run 'man dpkg-source' ?
<kranzer> yofel: so, I think that 1.0 is suitable
<yofel> most likely yes, but as the manpage says:
<yofel>        If you don't know what source format to use, you should probably pick either "3.0 (quilt)" or "3.0 (native)". See https://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 for information on the deployment of those formats within Debian.
<yofel> so stick to 3.0
<yofel> (quilt)
<Sergobot> Riddell: How to build just some packages, not all? 
<Riddell> Sergobot: just some of the .debs? you can't
<Riddell> Sergobot: after it has built once you can run  debuild -nc  to build it without clearing which will be much faster and  rm debian/foo.debhelper.log  to make sure foo.deb is rebuilt
<Sergobot> Riddell: oh :(. I need to build just some .debs. I don't need Marble version with KDE, just Qt.
<yofel> you can tell it to only build arch:all or only arch:any packages, but you can't tell it to do that
<Sergobot> :(
<yofel> AFAIK at least
<kranzer> Riddell: hmmm, building didn't make an orig archive
<yofel> Sergobot: or well, you cannot tell debuild/dpkg-buildpackage to do that, you *can* run the individual debhelper scripts by hand skipping the kde build - but that's probably too complicated
<yofel> kranzer: orig is the upsteam tarball, you have to provide that
<yofel> *upstream
<Sergobot> yofel: I thought that to do it I need just change control file
<yofel> well..... if you just need the debs for yourself, you can comment the others out in the control file, but you would also need to change debian/rules to not do the double-build
<yofel> Sergobot: rather stick to Riddell's idea with -nc 
<yofel> hm, wait, marble does no double-build, nevermind
<Riddell> Sergobot: then remove them from debian/control
<sitter> お早う
 * yofel passes sitter a cup of coffee
<sitter> <3
<kranzer> Riddell: how to make an orig package?
<Riddell> kranzer: download it from http://download.kde.org/stable/phonon/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4.8.2/ and rename to the right name
 * sitter almost managed to put all of dpkg into a path that is not root without using chroot :O
<kranzer> Riddell: and rename it to phonon-backend-gstreamer-4.8.2.orig.tar.xz ?
 * sitter would like to point out that uscan should be able to get the latest tar and rename it automagically
<kranzer> Riddell: review it)
<Riddell> kranzer: with an underscore gstreamer_4
 * Riddell eating tea now back shortly
<kranzer> Riddell: see, please, how I did it)
<Sergobot> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/p8oryl1mj
<Sergobot> Could you help me with it?
<Riddell> kranzer: looking
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm some header files moved
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you have libphonon-dev installed?
<Riddell> Sergobot: pastebin dpkg -S MediaObject
<Sergobot> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/puf9b5ojc
<Riddell> kranzer: in debian/changelog fix version number to ubuntu1, add a changelog entry that explains what the change is.
<Riddell> kranzer: why change the Replaces: abd Breaks: in debian/control ?
<Riddell> kranzer: don't change debian/source/format to 1.0 keep it as 3.0 (quilt)
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me full list what to do?
<kranzer> Riddell: it didn't compiled with 3.0
<kranzer> compile*
<Riddell> kranzer: that's all
<Riddell> kranzer: it will compile with 3.0 if you have the .orig tar
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm, no idea
<kranzer> okay, but now, there's no need to recompile?
<Riddell> sitter: any ideas why Sergobot gets https://paste.kde.org/p8oryl1mj error ? he's compiling marble on trusty and has these installed https://paste.kde.org/puf9b5ojc  presumably something to do with the moving header file
<Riddell> kranzer: you need to check it all compiles and installs
<kranzer> okay
<kranzer> Riddell: I made the control as it was but now there is another error
<kranzer> Source: phonon-backend-gstreamer Section: sound Priority: optional Maintainer: Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE Maintainers <debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org> Uploaders: Modestas Vainius <modax@debian.org>,  Lisandro Damián Nicanor Pérez Meyer <lisandro@debian.org>,  Diane Trout <diane@ghic.org> Build-Depends: automoc,                cmake (>= 2.8.6),                debhelper (>= 9~),                libasound2-dev [linux-any],           
<kranzer> og sorry
<kranzer> dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b phonon-backend-gstreamer-4.8.2 gave error exit status 2
<kranzer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> kranzer: something has changed outside the debian/ directory
<kranzer> Riddell: now it compiles
<kranzer> there was just an additional folder
<kranzer> i removed it
<kranzer> Riddell: obj-***
<sitter> Riddell: いや
<kranzer> such like this
<sitter> Riddell: is marlbe even finding phonon?
<sitter> I find it entirely possible that the build is just broken if the optional dep phonon is not there
<sitter> seems a bit weird
<sitter> definitely not a header move though
<sitter> phonon is a sane library 
<Riddell> Sergobot: maybe put the full buildlog on the web somewhere we can see it
<kranzer> Riddell: done!
<sitter> the wordpress twenty fifteen theme is somewhat meh I have to say
<Riddell> sitter: url?
<sitter> http://twentyfifteendemo.wordpress.com/
<Riddell> kranzer: still needs a changelog entry.  just tell me what you'd like it to be if you want for simplicity
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/iJM9Kpx.png
<sitter> what this world needs is the VDG to make a wordpress theme xD
<Sergobot> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/p3oxh9dpl
<Riddell> Sergobot: meh
<kranzer> Riddell: I didn't undestand very much what you meam
<Riddell> no not Sergobot!
<kranzer> mean
<Riddell> kranzer: in debian/changelog it should say what the change is
<kranzer> Riddell: hmm how?
<kranzer> Riddell: dch?
<kranzer> Riddell: I didn't understand what to tell you?
<Riddell> kranzer: in debian/changelog you have written "  * changelog"  this tells me nothing about what has happened with this upload
<kranzer> Riddell: what do I need to write?
<Riddell> kranzer: give me a sentence that says what you have changed
<Riddell> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/p3oxh9dpl help at all?
<kranzer> Riddell: how about: this package was updated to 4.8.2 ?
<Riddell> kranzer: perfect
<kranzer> Riddell: I have to rebuild again?
<sitter> Riddell: -- Found Phonon: /usr/include/qt4  
<sitter> that's why it's broken
<sitter> could be a marble bug (or well, a bug in their FindPhonon script
<sitter> )
<Riddell> kranzer: uploading
<kranzer> Riddell: 
<kranzer> Riddell: stop
<kranzer> Riddell: i wrote my name wrong
<kranzer> Riddell: I did there Danile
<kranzer> Riddell: it has to be Daniel
<Riddell> kranzer: too late!
<kranzer> Riddell: (((
<Riddell> kranzer: but it doesn't matter
<Riddell> kranzer: keep an eye on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-gstreamer/4:4.8.2-0ubuntu1 to check it all compiles
<kranzer> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> kranzer: attach that link to the melange task and I can close it
<kranzer> Riddell: even not waiting for compiling is done?
<Sergobot> Riddell: What should I do to fix the issue?
<Riddell> Sergobot: no idea, do you want me to start an ec2 so you can work there and me and sitter can debug directly?
<Sergobot> Riddell: okay
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, attached
<Sergobot> Riddell: but there should be Trusty
<Riddell> kranzer: closed!
<kranzer> Riddell: thank you very much)
<kranzer> Riddell: are there any new tasks?
<Riddell> Sergobot: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-224-40-22.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Sergobot> Riddell: Permission denied
<Riddell> Sergobot: you using this key? https://launchpad.net/~sergobot256/+sshkeys
<Sergobot> Riddell: yes, it is in my ~/.ssh folder
<Riddell> Sergobot: ok try now I've set the password to foobar
<kranzer> Riddell: can you give me any other task?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Permission denied (publickey).
<Riddell> Sergobot: now?
<Sergobot> Riddell: the same result
<Riddell> Sergobot: now?
<Sergobot> Riddell: Connected!
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer, I'm afraid that's all I can think of just now
<kranzer> Riddell: do you mean, that there is no new task?
<Riddell> kranzer: not from me jus tnow
<kranzer> Riddell: what about tomorrow?
<Riddell> kranzer: I'll still be on holiday mode all week so probably not
<kranzer> Riddell: ohh my life is pain
<kranzer> Riddell: )))
<Riddell> gosh, didn't mean to cause him pain!
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Sergobot> Riddell: Sorry, I was need to reboot. I have some problems with Plasma 5. Five minutas ago appeared message that plasma shell stopped. I tried to restart it, but no effect. And recovery doesn't help. I already reinstalled Kubuntu two time because this error. Now I launched LiveCD And want to reinstall Kubuntu again
<Sergobot> *minutes
<Riddell> hi soee 
<Riddell> Sergobot: :(
<Sergobot> Riddell: Can you help me with this error?
<Riddell> Sergobot: I'd try logging out and deleting .config/plasma* in preference to reinstalling
<soee> Riddell: friend of mine did a few drafts for a page, a lot will change but generla concept for a frontpage main section is to have it very clear video + short description + button to download system, colors will change and teh few other things but we think about something like https://cloud.soee.pl/public.php?service=files&t=dddd0ce2684f545b1eef90881f51ca1f
<soee> Riddell: what do you think
<Riddell> soee: what's it for?
<soee> Riddell: the page im working on :)
<Riddell> soee: nicer to use ubuntu or oxygen font
<soee> Riddell: under this what you see on first screen, there will be 4-5 interactive sections, we think about something like https://cloud.soee.pl/public.php?service=files&t=ded43f88ced0aa7b0b156eded440ffc4 - this is only draft thugh!
<Riddell> "and KDE Plasma" doesn't mean much to anyone  "using the Plasma desktop by KDE" maybe
<soee> Riddell: dont look at text or fonts ;) 
<soee> its just a draft to show how some elements will be structured
<soee> a lot, lot will change but we have to start with something ;)
<Riddell> soee: ah right, lovely then :)
<soee> we have 4 months to get it done, it will rock when we finish :D
<soee> on one thing i need your (devs) opinions
<soee> the first screen uses colors from the old wallpaper, Plasma5 uses different one and maybe next releasdes will use also different. My friend wanted to use the colors similiar to teh desktop you get when you install teh system. What do you think - should we go this way or use custom colors fro main page that have nothing common with desktop style?
<Sergobot> Riddell: What does contain your ~/.config/plasmashellrc ?
<Riddell> Sergobot: https://paste.kde.org/poizibara
<Riddell> soee: it's nice to fit in with the desktop wallpaper, although the plasma 5.2 wallpaper is pretty bright
<soee> ok we rethink it
<sitter> maybe I suggest talking to the kde vdg?
<sitter> seeing as our artwork is verbatim their artwork I am sure they'd have a thought or two on website matters relating to that xD
<Riddell> mm
<Sergobot> Riddell: Any ideas how to solve my problem? :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: put it on the ec2 and I can take a look
<Riddell> or get sitter to take a look
<Riddell> not sure when I can take a look as I'm doing holiday stuff for the next few days
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-30
<mitya57> Mirv, thanks a lot, and of course we shouldn't hurry *now*.
<mitya57> I will be also missing until Jan 7th probably, after that can help if needed.
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<bukai_> jose: ping
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone knows if sddm (in kf5) has a kcm module? i remember one in kf5 some time ago that was pulled
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you give me IP of ec2 server again?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<_Groo_> found it
<_Groo_> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/sddm-kcm/repository
<_Groo_> is someone packaging this?if not, im gonna do one for myself
<_Groo_> can someone tell which packages contains qt5designer-config.cmake?
<_Groo_> cant find it anywhere
<_Groo_> found it , qt5designer-config.cmake in qttools5-dev
<Sergobot> Riddell: Give me please IP of the ec2 server
<soee> Riddell: one user reported this problems in 12.04 with backports enabled [18:28] <baxeico> http://pastebin.com/uH3x9fJf
<yofel> hm..
 * yofel checks
<yofel> ok, this is totally borked :/
<soee> yofel: thank maybe itsa good idea to remove it from backports  ?
<yofel> too late for that, I would have to essentially delete most of the backports
<yofel> soee: there's a quick fix though
<soee> yofel: and what is it ? :)
<yofel> actually copying all packages from the test repo -.-
<yofel> libkolab is too old
<soee> yofel: so you will fix it ?
<yofel> yes, will be fixed once launchpad is done with the publishing
<soee> yofel: cool thank you
<yofel> hm, that's fixed. Now something else is broken
<yofel> *sigh*
<soee> ;o
<yofel> minor thing though, and that really seems to be the last thing
<Sergobot> Could anyone help me? I have uploaded .changes file to launchpad but it rejected package because "Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.". What should I do?
<yofel> Sergobot: you can only upload *source* packages to launchpad. You make them with "debuild -S"
<Sergobot> yofel: oh, will try
<soee> the vdg has some irc channel >
<soee> ?
<soee> someone can help Alumin on #kubuntu ?
<soee> its about building packages
<Sergobot> How to backport package from my ppa on launchpad?
<bukai> .join #wordpress
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can't build kdelibs5-dev at Launchpad. debuild always stops at libkio5. I don't know why, because it is just backport from vivid.
<Sergobot> yofel: can you help me? ^
<yofel> can you point me to the log?
<Sergobot> yofel: http://goo.gl/RXEesP
<yofel> oh heh, a classic with backports.
<yofel> Sergobot: short version: remove any .symbol files from the package and upload again
<yofel> long version: gcc has a tendency of adding version specific symbols, and as the release you're backporting to has a different gcc version from vivid the symbol table is different (there's one symbol missing, which is the error) and the build fails
<soee_> yofel: can you take a look @ #kubuntu ? is it related to teh upgrade problems we had ?
<yofel> urgh digikam
<yofel> possibly
<Sergobot> yofel: so, how to solve it? find / -iname *.symbol returns nothing
<yofel> bah, curse my keyboard. symbols, not symbol
<yofel> just rm debian/*.symbols
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-31
<Sergobot> yofel: Launchpad rejected new .changes file.
<Sergobot> What should I do?
<yofel> why?
<Sergobot> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/p6s4ma6pt
<yofel> well, the package you uploaded already exists with that version. When you change a package and want to upload a new version you always have to increase the package version
<Sergobot> yofel: can you help me again? kdelibs5-dev are successfully built, but I can't build marble at Launchpad using these. 
<yofel> Sergobot: again, log please
<Sergobot> yofel: http://goo.gl/80qf0l
<yofel> kdelibs5-dev(inst 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.2 ! >= wanted 4:4.14.1)
<yofel> so the buildd didn't see your backport?
<yofel> were the binaries published when you started the build?
<Sergobot> yofel: hm, will try to rebuild
<yofel> Sergobot: do you know what I just meant with published?
<Sergobot> yofel: no
<Sergobot> :)
<yofel> a build on launchpad has a couple states it goes through: Needs Build -> Building -> Built -> Uploaded -> Published (there's also Depwait and FTBFS for failures)
<yofel> Needs build is shown with Brackets, Building has the cake animation, Uploaded is green gears, Published is the green checkmark
<Sergobot> yofel: oh, all package at my PPA are now Published
<yofel> depwait a puzzle piece, FTBFS the red X
<yofel> unless a build is published, it's not part of the PPA's package list in apt, so it won't show up in a build that uses the PPA
<yofel> so if you rebuild marble now, it should work... 
<Sergobot> yofel: Thank you very mush! Now Marble builds successfully! Thank you again!
<Sergobot> *much
<soee> :)
<soee> the packages in kubuntu-ci are build with qt 5.4 now ?
<soee> Riddell: when will you add QT 5.4 to vivid ?
<bikai> soee: ping
<soee> bikai: pong ?
<bikai> soee: I am still stuck with that wordpress problem need some help!
<soee> what problem ?
<bikai> to display the latest articles as thumbnails
<bikai> in the latest article section
<soee> and the function we talked onece does not work ?
<bikai> http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/
<bikai> nope it did not help
<bikai> I tried creating a template for it but I only got so far https://paste.kde.org/p1an59hdt
<soee> what about some widget https://wordpress.org/plugins/special-recent-posts/ ?
<bikai> It does not display according to our need. We only need the thumbnail
<bikai> no discription
<bikai> All I need is an example to learn how loop and wp query work to achive the same
<soee> or use own template right ?
<bikai> yes
<soee> bikai: maybe http://premium.wpmudev.org/blog/creating-a-customizable-post-list-template-with-advanced-custom-fields/
<soee> check https://gist.githubusercontent.com/danielpataki/2443a9e4f5aa44187b90/raw/post-list-template-querytemplate.php
<bikai> soee: I tried the second one before but did not get any result.
<soee> and do you had any posts on teh website ?
<bikai> yes
<soee> than custom query should loop through them
<bikai> I have all the posts imported from kubuntu.org
<soee> maybe you had wrong args set
<bikai> can you give me an example of how to use it?
<soee> just use the one wrom the example 
<soee> its very basic but should return post
<soee> *posts list
<bikai> ok, 
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all and a Happy New Year!
<Odur> Happy New Year to you all!
<Odur> (6h and 27 min left here in Sweden)
<bsdtux> Same to you.
<bsdtux> I still have over 12+ hours before new years here
<bsdtux> Could some one tell me where I might find Passwords and Keys. I am trying to create a openpgp key by following this article  https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html but I can't seem to find the app on my system or from Muon Discover
<bsdtux> Nevermind found it by installing Kleopatra
<ShalokShalom> kubuntu 1404 goes into sleep here and return always in busy box 
<ShalokShalom> cant restore data in life stick because of that
<yofel> Happy new year everyone!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-01
<BluesKaj_> Happy New Year everyone!
<Evpok> Ahoj. Is there someone knowledgeable on Kubuntu CI here?
<Evpok> I asked tihs yesterday on #kubuntu. I wondered why there was no updates on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily
<Evpok> Is there an issue caught by the automated tests? Or is it that it needs human intervention and that everybody is (rightfully :) ) enjoying the holidays?
<bukai> Happy new year to all!
<BluesKaj_> bukai, Happy New Year !
<bukai> valorie: ping
<yofel> BluesKaj_, bukai: happy new year!
<yofel> Evpok: as far as I remember it's automatic, but there's not many updates and with holidays going on nobody looks after it
<soee_> someone on Plasma 5 who can test one thing ?
<Evpok> yofel: From what I gathered, unstable-daily is automatically filtered from unstable (though I couldn't find out which auto tests). But there are recent builds on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable so I wondered if those were filtered out or if there was a lack of hands to do something
<Evpok> soee_: yes?
<yofel> soee_: I'm on vivid
<Evpok> (I'm on utopic)
<yofel> Evpok: IIRC we had a qt5 update a couple days ago, so I can imagine the installability tests failing right now
<soee_> ok does the double click on window title (top decoration) maximizes widow for you ?
<Evpok> soee: it doe
<Evpok> s
<soee> :/
<yofel> same here
<Evpok> yofel: Ah, yes indeed
<soee> brb, reboot
<soee> ok found it :/ i set double click time to 100ms for mouse 
<soee> and than it does not trigger it
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-02
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<bukai> soee_: Hi
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: are there any tasks?
<Riddell> not current I'm afraid
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, no problem
<bukai> Riddell: Hi, Happy new year
<bukai> Riddell: I have almost completed with the site just have to make the news feed better looking because as of now it's all over the place. Is there anything else that I should implement?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<soee_> bukai: hiho
<bukai> soee: Hi,
<bukai> soee: Actually I pinged you as i had a doubt, but it got clear :)
<soee> :)
<soee> Riddell: when do you plan to put Qt 5.4 into vivid archive ?
<yofel_> soee: once ubuntu's bugs against 5.4 are resolved. They had a couple
<soee> yofel_: thank you for the information
<soee> do you plan to package Plasma 5.2 beta ?
<Riddell> soee: yes, I'll make that next week
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> I have almost completed with the site just have to make the news feed better looking because as of now it's all over the place. Is there anything else that I should implement?
<bukai> Riddell: ^
 * bukai has been patiently waiting
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you rang?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_>  i created a new sddm_kcm package and its now working with kf5 just fine
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> this one is for utopic, im just polishing the lintian warnings (no copyright file for ex), once im done with it, ill build for vivid and report back here
<_Groo_> hope this can be added to kubuntu 15.04, since its very useful to change sddm themes
<soee> there is already in Vivid kcm_sddm, int this what Groo was tlaking about ?
<poxip> hi, do you know do ubuntu 14.04 repositories contain kde5 framework package? I'm looking for that, but i cannot find anything
<valorie> poxip: I answered you in #kde-devel, but anyway - no, neon is no longer being produced
<valorie> there are kf5 packages for 14.10 and 15.04 alpha
<valorie> and plasma 5 of course too
<poxip> hmm
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Binary_Packages give you the overview
<poxip> o, thanks
<poxip> valorie: kf5 for ubuntu 14.04 seems to be unavailable, I'm going to build it from srcs..
<valorie> why?
<valorie> 14.04 is too old for development
<poxip> even if i add this repo
<poxip> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<valorie> that is for 14.10
<valorie> I'm using that successfully in 14.10
<poxip> mhm
<valorie> and probably will upgrade to vivid alpha next week
<valorie> this week was too busy with holiday celebrations and such
<valorie> you can upgrade, or just get the live image, burn it to an USB, and try it out
<valorie> install if it suits
<poxip> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-03
<Corodius> is anyone able to tell me the GIT (or similar) Repo for the Oxygen Fonts? I see releasing being made, but the only repo I can find is from about a year ago or more. I want to make sure my project is kept up to date with the repo
<rdieter> Corodius: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/oxygen-fonts
<lordievader> Good morning.
<poxip> morning
<lordievader> Hey poxip, how are you?
<poxip> fine, thanks
<poxip> i hope you too ;>
<lordievader> Sure I am ;)
<poxip> I'm running Kubuntu 14.10 with plasma5 upgrade, I installed libkf5config-dev package, but `cmake --find-package -DNAME=KF5Config` returns 'KF5Config not found.' Maybe I missed something during installation? (I have Qt libs installed ofc)
<bukai> Hi
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: the current master branch of Quassel has some bits of KF5 support (-DUSE_QT5=1 -DWITH_KDE=1); it's by no means finished yet, but if you want to check the packaging etc, you could have a look at that
<Sput> just to see if it finds the frameworks and if it installs into the right place (there's some issues with install paths after my recent build system changes, it seems...)
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<R33D3M33R> hi, so i wanted to test kubuntu vivid alpha in virtualbox, but the display is broken. The resolution is weird (something near 320*1080), the mouse cursor is gigantic and the desktop is only multicolored squares put together. Any idea how to fix this?
<BluesKaj_> R33D3M33R, which gpu are you using?
<BluesKaj_> the default on VM ?
<R33D3M33R> yes
<R33D3M33R> tried 3D on/off - no change
<R33D3M33R> tried nomodeset, no change
<R33D3M33R> i'm downloading daily image now, but i doubt it will be better
<BluesKaj_> R33D3M33R, assume you've updated and upgraded since the install?
<R33D3M33R> i didn't do anything, the live DVD does this
<R33D3M33R> instead of install screen i see the above described artefacts
<BluesKaj_> do so anyway 
<BluesKaj_> no pms needed , someone who has more VM knowledge than me can help id we keep the conversation in the chat
<R33D3M33R> so, the daily image has the same problem
<R33D3M33R> ok, so i did Ctrl+F2 to switch to terminal and switched back
<R33D3M33R> now the problem is gone :D
<BluesKaj_> ok, good
<R33D3M33R> too bad I can't install since ubiquity crashes: OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory
<BluesKaj_> I've heard there's a method that gives a passthru to the gpu and audio hardware on some VMs, but I can't recall where I saw it
<BluesKaj_> BBL ..phone
<BluesKaj_> R33D3M33R, I'm waiting til the alpha 2 version of plasma 5/KF5 is released later this month around the 27th iirc.
<R33D3M33R> BluesKaj_: great, will try that, maybe it will be fixed
<R33D3M33R> until then
<BluesKaj_> R33D3M33R, yeah, plasma 5/KF5 isn't really ready for testing IMO ..i have it on my laptop as regular OS and it's quitre buggy 
<BluesKaj_> not happy with it but I told the devs I would run it for the time being, so I'm looking forward to promised improvements in alpha2
<R33D3M33R> I'm pretty curious how the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 will go :)
<Mamarok> BluesKaj_: I still think 15.04 is too early, we should not repeat the same errors again
<Mamarok> too much stuff not ported or only basically
<BluesKaj_> 15.04 was ok at first with plasma 4, Mamarok
<BluesKaj_> but now that plasma 5 is default it's made my laptop very "unfriendly", so to speak.
<Mamarok> yep, I don't think we should go with plasma5 for that release, really not read at all
<Mamarok> it doesn't run here
<Mamarok> and since I need this PC for work, 15.04 will be the first I skip
<Mamarok> seriously, I think it is the same KDE 4 errors again
<Riddell> Corodius: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/workspace/oxygen-fonts
<Riddell> Corodius: what's your project?
<R33D3M33R> hehe, I was on 8.04 for ages :)
<BluesKaj_> well, there are certain devs here who were critical of me for not filing bugs, so i I think they just released it early to us testers to send feedback rather than  doing the early legwork themselves
<BluesKaj_> so my laptop sits here gathering dust because it's basically a pita to use 
<BluesKaj_> and running upgrades doesn't seem to change any of the problems 
<ScottK> Sput: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hi soee`
<sitter> the list missing code is a shell abomination extraordinaire
<Corodius> Riddell: Thank You! :) I'll get you some links for my project, main one I was talking about was using the Oxygen Fonts as a replacement in Elder Scrolls Online
<Corodius> a lot of people like it and think it is a heck of a lot cleaner than default, and it has even garnered some interest in KDE so that is a bonus :D
<Corodius> http://www.esoui.com/downloads/info598-LMPOxygenFonts.html
<Corodius> i hope i have all attribution and licensing stuff correct, but if I need to fix anything I am happy to do so
<shadeslayer_> sitter: all of pkg KDE tools is
<sitter> very true indeed
<sitter> shadeslayer_: seee, should be rewritten in ruby
<sitter> it's the obvious thing to do!
<sitter> all hail rake
<shadeslayer_> Ruby isn't part of ubuntu's min base
<sitter> so?
<shadeslayer_> Or Debian for that matter
<shadeslayer_> People might object etc
<yofel> you'll make people hate you if you use it :P
<yofel> so use perl
<shadeslayer_> To having ruby as a build dep
<sitter> ehm
<shadeslayer_> Right 
<sitter> they'd hate me for not using perl?
<yofel> yep XD
<sitter> which none of them speaks anyway
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<shadeslayer_> Feel free to propose it, hopefully will be better than the shit we have now
<sitter> I do not propose
<sitter> I do
<shadeslayer_> Well, sure, just expect lots of push back from Debian
<sitter> shadeslayer_: there's a bug in projects.rb btw
<shadeslayer_> Oh?
<sitter> it should first pull everything and then process everything
<shadeslayer_> Er ... Yes?
<sitter> which is what I thought I wrote, but I just had to run it twice to get kpackage adopted properly int he dep tree
<sitter> so something is astray for sure
<shadeslayer_> Huh
<sitter> for all I know it could be on the jenkins side though
<sitter> anywho
<sitter> too lazy to read the code
<sitter> just thought you should know :P
<shadeslayer_> sitter: I'll try and make time to figure out what's going wrong tomorrow
<Sergobot> Can anyone help me? I installed Kubuntu 14.10 with Plasma 5 a hour ago, but plasmashell crashed and doesn't start after rebooting. Backtrace: https://paste.kde.org/pwfknbaki
<Sergobot> Installed debug symbols and updated https://paste.kde.org/petuwnwf3
<sitter> sergobot: #plasma might have a better chance at helping
<sitter> wgrant: curl "https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+sourcepub/4646446?ws.op=changelogUrl"   <-- this returns a string not a json object, which is not consistent with the rest of the API, and actually the documentation says "Response (application/json)" yet a string is not valid json. Is that intentional?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-04
<clivejo> oh I see it
<clivejo> so if the value it compares it to is the same, the test will complete?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> sneaky but clever
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pdjg4kup3
<clivejo> is it readVariant QVariant(2.2)?
<yofel> no, the test log says something about a failed string comparison, so the QString("2.2") part probably
<clivejo> so line 5 in that paste?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> I wonder why they're doing a variant AND string comparison on the same value o.O
<yofel> but nvm that
<yofel> try removing the string part and see if that works
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/p6et5wsap ?
<yofel> no, just remove the whole test
<clivejo> oh?
<yofel> [01:08:58] <yofel> try removing the string part and see if that works
<clivejo> gonna have to look tomorrow
<clivejo> too tired to think straight
<clivejo> would that patch not work?
<yofel> possibly, but that's really not what you want to do I think
<clivejo> just want the test to complete
<yofel> well, then you're better off just removing the broken part
<yofel> instead you're adding another one which is as unreliable as the old one
<clivejo> BTW is the a notepad for these apps?
<yofel> your idea is right in general, but doing equality comparison tests on the result of a double-to-string comparison is rather unreliable, which is why I wonder why it's there in the first place
<yofel> the ninjas one
<clivejo> I think Im the only one working on them
<yofel> you most likely are ^^
<clivejo> but there are a few Im not sure how to fix
<clivejo> okular for one
<clivejo> and step
<yofel> familiar names -.-
<clivejo> lots of fun
<yofel> anyway, I'm off to bed, see you tomorrow
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> night night
* Guest532 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.2: W/TODO X/WIP, Apps 15.08.3: W/TEST, Apps 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<ahoneybun> done
<mck182> any developer with qt5.6 up? need to test a possible qtbug
<Mirv> yofel: oh, you had another similar one. marble upstream had indeed just "fixed" it like that.
<Mirv> yofel: btw kdepimlibs blocks qtbase proposed migration http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src . kdepimlibs has some akonadi error. other failures have been forced earlier by pitti and jriddell so it's the kdepimlibs that's blocking.
<Mirv> akonadi-sqlite-testenvironmenttest
<Mirv> possibly just a missing dependency since it claims QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE3 driver not loaded
<sitter> yofel: git push notification is now renabled, so CI builds trigger immediately again
<sitter> I'll leave the build count at 16 though as I fear it would randomly deadlock again
<sitter> monitor certainly seems happier with less big spikes
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> >> taking kci down for maintenance <<
<valorie> happy new year sitter!
<sitter> and you valorie :x
<valorie> <3
<clivejo> sitter: have you disabled KCI trigger for building on debian commit or is that Neon hook causing it to fail?
<sitter> >> kci maintenance done <<
<valorie> thank you sitter
<sitter> kci has new jenkins and numerous new plugins, should problems pop up please poke me
<valorie> if you have a sec in the next few days, would you please look over that packaging doc in the topic
<valorie> and add your wisdom?
<sitter> there's a broken link on line 67 :(
<valorie> sure is
<sitter> valorie: looks good
<valorie> well, it isn't detailed enough
<valorie> I want one good enough to get ME started packaging
<sitter> well, the topic it primarily touches, which is automation is well beyond getting started
<valorie> sure, but I think it's good to understand the big picture before digging into a small detail
<sitter> I mean, to use automation you need to be at least ninja or you can't upload anyway. at that point you should already have some grasp on packaging and have other things set up (Such as getting launchpad PPA upload permissions going, which the present doc doesn't touch on at all)
<valorie> fixed the link btw, thank you
<valorie> right, and I get that
<sitter> valorie: oh yes. that should be waaaay higher scope then IMO. "this is what packaging means... we do it like this... we use debian git... we use lunchpad.. etc.etc."
<valorie> and I hope I won't get into packaging because I don't think it is my strength
<sitter> bascically a big link collection if you will
<valorie> but in ONE place, instead of scattered all over
<sitter> mentioning the used technologies and where to read more about them and possible how to set them up
<valorie> there is no getting around having to read up on stuff
<sitter> right
<valorie> one of these days I hope you geniuses will talk about how neon and kubuntu can fit together, once neon is figured out
<valorie> oh damn it, how is it almost 3am
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> niters
<Yossarianuk> hi -  is there a link where I can see progress of the plasma5.5.x backport to 15.10 ? 
<soee> Yossarianuk: there is no backporting yet
<bshah> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> bshah: pong
<bshah> Mirv: I was wondering if you can merge qtfeedback packaging into debian git?
<bshah> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Mirv> bshah: sure thing. I suspect your next question will be merging the latest qtsystems changes there too? keep the git repos bookmarked, I'll update them soon(ish), ie bump them in my todo list. should not be a big job for either.
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<bshah> Mirv: I am not sure if I will ever need qtsystems, but yeah would be handy.. :)
<bshah> thanks
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Mirv> no problem
<sgclark> morning
<Yossarianuk> soee: cheers, guess i'll just have to wait.
<sgclark> doh. git.debian.org is down, guess not much packaging gonna happen :(
<soee> i see red a lot ...
<sgclark> soee: debian.git.org is down. nothing we can do 
<clivejo> sitter: are the debian hooks working again?
<mitya57> clivejo, they didn't work earlier today (when Alioth was still up)
<clivejo> They havent been working for a while now
<clivejo> I thought it was the errors caused by the Neon hooks
<clivejo> is alioth down?
<sgclark> it is down
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> I have a commit to make
<clivejo> these KCI builds are all failing due to debian git not being available?
<clivejo> any ETA on when alioth will be back?
<sgclark> correct. no clue.
<clivejo> sgclark: are you stil on holiday/vacation?
<sgclark> nope. home now.
<clivejo> libkinsane is living up to its name and driving me insane
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/p6homeqbs
<sgclark> clivejo: is that defned in rules file? if so then remove it.
<sgclark> it is looking for a non exeistant README
<clivejo> nope, cant see it in the rules
<clivejo> thats what I cant/dont understand
<sgclark> must be hard coded in the debhelper then...
<sgclark> blah. perhaps yofel knows?
<clivejo> would there be a build dep that makes the README?
<sgclark> not that I am aware of
<clivejo> scaleway are taking the pi$$ now!
<clivejo> Ive cancelled all services and they still managing to bill me for stuff
<yofel> clivejo, sgclark: is there a debian/docs file with README in it?
<clivejo> yofel: there is an empty folder - /tmp/buildd/libksane-15.12.0/debian/libksane0/usr/share/doc/libksane0
<clivejo> there is a debian/docs file
<clivejo> with README in it
<clivejo> !info gramps
<ubottu> gramps (source: gramps): Genealogical research program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0~dfsg-1 (wily), package size 5999 kB, installed size 37175 kB
<clivejo> https://gramps-project.org/2015/10/gramps-4-2-1-released/
<clivejo> needs updating
<clivejo> can I get my own git on launchpad?
<ovidiu-florin> Hello everybody
<clivejo> hi ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> hope you are well
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: gladd to see you back in action. I hope you had a great holiday.
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: yeah... I'm kind of ok
<ovidiu-florin> I see alioth is down, again or still?
<clivejo> back again
<ovidiu-florin> it's back?
<clivejo> well it was about 15mins ago
<ovidiu-florin> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi.git/ is available, so I suppose it's alive
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: what's the current status of things, What have I missed?
<clivejo> hummm not sure
<clivejo> debian been down a lot
<clivejo> I uploaded plasma 5.5.2 - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.2_xenial.html
<clivejo> few issues with it I cant fix
<clivejo> I believe yofel is looking into them
<clivejo> I uploaded apps 15.12.0 - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.0_xenial.html
<clivejo> currently working on trying to fix them
<clivejo> I spent some time creating some pbuilder environments
<clivejo> Thats odd
<clivejo> why is kcalutils failing in xenial but not wily
<clivejo> oh and sitter has fixed KCI
<ovidiu-florin> logfile of kscreenlocker show that it was successfull
<ovidiu-florin> why is it in red?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: fixed what in KCI?
<clivejo> its got some .mo files we arent sure where they should go
<clivejo> updated the software etc and fixed what ever was preventing it trigging a build on debian commits
<ovidiu-florin> then why does it say at the summary that the status was successfull?
<ovidiu-florin> ah, ok
<clivejo> well the build was successful, just some files didnt get installed 
<ovidiu-florin> Anything I can do now?
<ovidiu-florin> I've got about an hour or two to spare
<clivejo> how far did you get up to in creating a pbuilder?
<ovidiu-florin> let me check
<clivejo> yofel's settings are handy
<ovidiu-florin> I've built pkg-kde-tools as a test
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't get yofel 's settings
<clivejo> oh, I dont have the link
<clivejo> he pasted them somewhere
<ovidiu-florin> the link is in the otes
<ovidiu-florin> notes
<ovidiu-florin> I think I got them 
 * ovidiu-florin checks
<ovidiu-florin> yes, I have them
<clivejo> I swapped to konseration for a while, but it doesnt have history like quassel does
<ovidiu-florin> it has history in text log files
<clivejo> thats no use to me!
<ovidiu-florin> quassel uses a DB
<clivejo> I want to searh and find easy!
<clivejo> anyways
<clivejo> Im back on quassel
<clivejo> do you want to fix a package?
<ovidiu-florin> YEEEES
<clivejo> ok, go here - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.0_xenial.html
<ovidiu-florin> I'm there
<clivejo> and go to knavalbattle
<clivejo> can you determine what is wrong?
 * ovidiu-florin remembers the time he packaged knavalbattle
<ovidiu-florin> that was my first package
<clivejo> very fitting :)
<ovidiu-florin> ECM is missing
<clivejo> do you know what package provides that?
 * ovidiu-florin checks with apt
<ovidiu-florin> extra-cmake-modules
<clivejo> yup and where does it need to go?
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't know the exact package name, but I know the project
<ovidiu-florin> in the build machine
<ovidiu-florin> probably as a build dependency of the package
<clivejo> debian/control as a build dep
<ovidiu-florin> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/knavalbattle.git/tree/debian/control
<ovidiu-florin> it doesn't have ECM
<clivejo> yup, thats why it wont build
<ovidiu-florin> I can clone and give you a patch
<clivejo> but what Im finding is that they are missing multiple deps
<ovidiu-florin> but how do I test it in my pbuild?
<clivejo> so grab a clone of the packaging
<ovidiu-florin> done
<clivejo> and add ecm to the control file
<ovidiu-florin> how do I test it?
<clivejo> do you know how to use uscan?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<clivejo> uscan uses the watch file and changelog to download the source tar from kde
<clivejo> so in the folder above the debian folder, run uscan --download-current-version --destdir=../
<clivejo> the output should download 15.12.0
<clivejo> brb
<ovidiu-florin> it looks for 14.12.3
<ovidiu-florin> where does it get the version number from?
<clivejo> the chnagelog
<clivejo> how did you grab the git, what branch?
<ovidiu-florin> master
<clivejo> you need kubuntu_xenial_archive as thats what we are working on
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<clivejo> get it?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I have the sources now
<clivejo> now you build the source, "debuild -S"
<clivejo> did you check that ECM is still there?
<ovidiu-florin> I added it again
<ovidiu-florin> debuild has finished
<clivejo> nice
<ovidiu-florin> what does this do/
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<clivejo> these are the files you would normally upload to LP
<clivejo> so cd ..
<clivejo> and you should see knavalbattle_15.12.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<clivejo> thats what you need to build in pbuilder
<clivejo> so using yofels script I use "sudo pro=apps dist=xenial pbuilder build knavalbattle_15.12.0-0ubuntu1.dsc"
<clivejo> this environment has the staging PPA's added
<ovidiu-florin> what's the pro variable for?
<clivejo> it allows different profiles
<ovidiu-florin> please detail that
<clivejo> you should probably drop that
<ovidiu-florin> please explain
<clivejo> well it allows you to create environments for different things
<clivejo> if Im building for KCI I need to have the KCI PPA enabled
<clivejo> this just allows me to do that
<ovidiu-florin> so that would be pro=kci?
<clivejo> and sometimes you just want a bog standard xenial install
<ovidiu-florin> what is "bog" ?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: yes, but you have to create them first
<clivejo> sorry, bog is irish slang
<clivejo> it means very basic
<maxyz_> sgclark: ping, please, don't add epoch to packages that don't have epochs (plasma-frameworks)
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: just use sudo dist=xenial pbuilder build knavalbattle_15.12.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ovidiu-florin> I've already started it
<clivejo> :)
<ovidiu-florin> I just wanted to understand it
<ovidiu-florin> I've also added notes while I was doing this
<clivejo> no problem
<clivejo> you have kubuntu hooks installed?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: can you pelase add to the docks what those hooks are and why are they needed?
<clivejo> just make things easier!
<ovidiu-florin> please explain in more detail
<ovidiu-florin> that does not clarify anything to a n00b
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks/view/head:/README
<clivejo> has yours dropped out yet?
<clivejo> hook C10shell is used to drop us out to a shell
<clivejo> so you should have a root@your-machine prompt
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I've added the qt5 buidl dep now and testing again
<clivejo> which package did you add?
<ovidiu-florin> qt5-default
<clivejo> why did you choose that one?
<ovidiu-florin> I think that's the main one that brings in the qt5 development tools and libs
<clivejo> was it failing on Qt5Config.cmake ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> now it's failing because it's missing a lot of KF5s
<clivejo> !qt5-default
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt5-default
<clivejo> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.2+dfsg-2ubuntu9 (wily), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ovidiu-florin> how come there are so many dependencies missing in this one?
<clivejo> is qt5-default a  virtual package?
<ovidiu-florin> I believe so
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: Im not saying your wrong, just need to ask yofel or sgclark about what to do here
<clivejo> I would have added  qtbase5-dev 
<ovidiu-florin> if I add that it builds
<ovidiu-florin> past that point
<clivejo> yeah I know
<ovidiu-florin> and since this is a build requirement, not a runtime requirement, I don't think it's a problem
<clivejo> Id just like another opinion
<clivejo> so whats the next one its looking for?
<clivejo> on mine its KF5ConfigConfig.cmake which means we need libkf5config-dev
<ovidiu-florin> I've added all the KF5 dependencies
<ovidiu-florin> it's building again
<clivejo> to save time you can read the make files
<clivejo> also build-deps need to be in alphabetical order, there is a tool wrap-and-sort which will do this for you
<clivejo> well they dont NEED to be, but it makes it easier to read etc
<ovidiu-florin> I'll get to that
<clivejo> also this link searches the archives - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=KF5ConfigConfig.cmake&searchon=contents
<clivejo> very handy for looking for certain files
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: how you getting on?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm getting them one by one
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm adding and testing one by one
<ovidiu-florin> it's ok
<clivejo> yeah, its slow doing it manually
<ovidiu-florin> I can catch up on my reading while it's doing all the building
<ovidiu-florin> is there a faster way?
<clivejo> how are you rebuilding?
<ovidiu-florin> debuild -S && sudo dist=xenial pbuilder build ../knavalbattle_15.12.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ovidiu-florin> after editing the debian/control
<clivejo> are you getting a root@ prompt on failure?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<clivejo> dont come out of it
<ovidiu-florin> and do what?
<clivejo> fix it within the chroot
<ovidiu-florin> how Do I copy the dsc again?
<clivejo> what editor do you use?
<ovidiu-florin> vim
<clivejo> apt-get install vim
<clivejo> and then vim debian/control
<ovidiu-florin> and do the debuild in it
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<clivejo> save it and rerun the build with "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc"
<ovidiu-florin> but how do I trigger the build?
<ovidiu-florin> -us -uc -nc
<clivejo> but also maybe sure you install the package it needs
<ovidiu-florin> not very descriptive
<ovidiu-florin> it's building now
<ovidiu-florin> no more cmake errors
<clivejo> so when you add another build dep to the control file make sure you also apt-get install it as well
<ovidiu-florin> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/usr/share/applications/kde4/knavalbattle.desktop': No such file or directory
<clivejo> because the old builds are kde4 and we are moving to KF5 this happens a lot
<clivejo> what I usually do is comment it out in the install file
<clivejo> edit the debian/knavalbattle.install 
<clivejo> anything with KDE4 is probably going to be broken
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc does also do the debuild -S ?
<clivejo> nope its just retrying the build within your pbuilder
<clivejo> your pbuilder is like a virtual environment
<ovidiu-florin> so I also have to run dbuild -S to regenerate the dsc, before I retry the build, right?
<ovidiu-florin> inside the pbuilder env
<clivejo> and closely resembles a LP build machine
<clivejo> you need a dsc for pbuilder to build the package
<clivejo> just like you need one to build it on LP
<ovidiu-florin> yes but for the dsc I need my keys, does it have access to them?
<clivejo> but with the kubuntu hooks installed we can modify and restart the build
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I asked you to explain these hooks in the notes
<clivejo> you sign the file
<clivejo> thats why you need the key
<clivejo> Im not sure if pbuilder checks, but LP does
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: Ill try and do it another time, in the wrong frame of mind at the moment
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: regarding the install files, I usually comment out the lines I see problems with
<clivejo> then when I get a list of the missing files I match them up
<clivejo> sometimes files are spread across a few install files, ie package.install, package-dev.install and package-data.install
<clivejo> this one only has one install file so should be easy enough to fix
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: how are you getting on?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm making progress
<ovidiu-florin> I think I'm on the last test
<clivejo> can you pastebin the control file please
<clivejo> basically the next step is to commit the changes to debian git
<clivejo> which I will have to do for you
<ovidiu-florin> done
<ovidiu-florin> the last test finished
<ovidiu-florin> successfully I think
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: dont' you preffer a diff of the entire thing?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pulv6lz6i
<ovidiu-florin> what now?
<clivejo> do you have a diff for the changelog?
<clivejo> also, there is a missing files list
<clivejo> you need to figure out the new locations of the files and ammend the install file
<ovidiu-florin> it's late
<ovidiu-florin> can we continue this tomorrow?
<clivejo> you are almost there
<yofel> so, I didn't read the full backlog, but if all kf5 deps were missing, then most likely the app was just ported to kf5 for 15.12 and was qt4 in 15.08
<clivejo> hi yofel
<yofel> and as we don't CI qt4 based stuff, this wasn't fixed yet
<yofel> (AFAIK)
<clivejo> yofel: reagrding build deps, is it ok to use virtual packages?
<yofel> I would not use qt5-default at least
<clivejo> Thats what I thought, but whats the reason/logic behind it?
<yofel> qt5-default forces qtchooser to use qt5 apps. I can't details really, all I know is that you're not supposed to use it
<yofel> as a build-dep
<clivejo> yofel: and another question, if we make changes in pbuilder for example add deps to debian/control, is there any way to sync those changes back to your working folder?
<clivejo> at the moment I use copy/paste into kate 
<clivejo> but was thinking there must be an easier way?
<yofel> well, you can copy things out of the build folder. You can just access the files from outside in $BUILDPLACE/$PBUILDER_PID/tmp/buildd/
<yofel> be a bit careful though when you do that. People already managed to commit the "PPA build" changelog entry that's added by git-buildpackage-ppa by carelessly doing that
<yofel> but I do this myself for individual files if I do large changes
<clivejo> ah yeah, that could be a problem
<yofel> for small things I just edit things twice
<clivejo> could a hook be used to sync to transfers diffs outside to an externalfolder?
<yofel> I don't know, I don't use all hook types so maybe. 
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: there should be a section like this - https://paste.kde.org/prrwj8caz - which you need to match with the lines in the install file
<clivejo> take for example the desktop file, it was located here -> usr/share/applications/kde4/knavalbattle.desktop  
<clivejo> but now its here -> usr/share/applications/org.kde.knavalbattle.desktop
<clivejo> some files move, some are removed and some are totally new
<clivejo> yofel: would it be ok to commit the work so far to debian and take it up again tomorow?
<yofel> sure
<yofel> but do upload it to the PPA as well, just so things are in sync
<clivejo> do you have a sample of ovidiu-florin changelog entry?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: are you asking me?
<clivejo> well either
<yofel> uhm, I would need to see the diff. If a lot of files changed, we already used "Update install files". If you know why something moved you could add something like "Update foo.install for moved desktop files" or so
<ovidiu-florin> Ive added build dep for kf5 and commented old, nonexisting files
<ovidiu-florin> but I still have to update the .install file
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: can you do a dch and post me the diff?
<yofel> for the build-deps I would say "Update build-deps for the KF5 port"
<yofel> and remove any qt4 build-deps in that case if they're not used anymore
<ovidiu-florin> what's a dch?
<yofel> a command (short for debchange)
<yofel> the preferred way to edit debian/changelog
<clivejo> its a command that updates the changelog
<clivejo> add your details
<clivejo> adds
<clivejo> so that people can see you worked on it
<clivejo> yofel: also, if I commit using ovidiu-florin in the changelog, he should be able to do a git-buildpackage-ppa ?
<clivejo> and dput to LP staging PPA?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> as we usually do team-based work, I would recommend overriding the signature key using DEBSIGN_KEYID= in ~/.devscripts
<yofel> that'll override the debsign keycheck and just always use the defined one
<yofel> then it doesn't matter who's in the changelog
<clivejo> I think should leave it to tomorrow
<clivejo> its a lot to take in
<yofel> indeed
<clivejo> Im sure ovidiu-florin has a headache by now
<yofel> welcome to debian packaging :P
<yofel> did you guys start a link collection with stuff you should read yet?
<yofel> although a couple manpages will also belong in that
<clivejo> we have stuff we should read?!?
<yofel> at least one document is mandatory: DEBSIGN_KEYID=2EC0A9FF
<yofel> ..
<yofel> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
 * yofel throws stuff at chrome
<yofel> you can also install the debian-policy package if you want the some-100-pages pdf version ^^
<clivejo> lots of bedtime reading
<yofel> you might remember me pointing you to a couple sections in that in the past ;)
<clivejo> how could I forget
<clivejo> wasnt that the night I fell asleep on my keyboard
<yofel> which one of those? ^^
<clivejo> proabably the copyright section
 * clivejo is off to bed
<clivejo> night all
<yofel> nini
<valorie> you all are making 2016 awesome!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: would recommend going over kwin packaging onc more with a fine comb
<shadeslayer> there was stuff that was broken
<shadeslayer> could be more
<sgclark> yes I am aware.
<valorie> happy new year, shadeslayer and sgclark
<shadeslayer> you too :3
<valorie> did you have good holidays?
 * shadeslayer is welcoming the new year with a sore throat \o/
<shadeslayer> I'm still on it, I think
<valorie> just a teens too much partying, eh?
<shadeslayer> mostly just doing critical work though :D
<valorie> ah
<shadeslayer> heh, that sentence
<valorie> teensy I meant
<valorie> but I did hear you were dating quite the young, beautiful woman
<shadeslayer> Riddell is quite the gossiper apparently
<tsimonq2> :O
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'm off to sleep
<valorie> sweet dreams, shadeslayer
 * genii takes away shadeslayer's coffee and switches the electric blanket on
<shadeslayer> I had some hot chocolate :3
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-05
<claydoh> wowzers, ppa much? -> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69521-Sometimes-after-updating-my-kwin_x11-nor-kwin_wayland-doesnt-want-to-start
<claydoh> this exagerated instance does highlight the fact that we have too many ppas in the same place, imnsho 
<RoninLIfe> hello
<RoninLIfe> welcome
<RoninLIfe> why somtimes the konsole bugs and gives cpu load even when its closed ? 
<soee> hiho
<christol_> Hi Everybody
<valorie> hi christol_
<vip> hi ho
<clivejo> hi vip
<clivejo> ark is failing on autotests - 4/4 Test #2: kerfuffle-archivetest ............***Exception: Other  0.26 sec
<clivejo> any ideas how to fix that?
<bshah> clivejo: what is output?
<freeflying> sorry for a silly question, what's the best practice of building package locally? used to use pbuilder-dist, seems its not available any more
<clivejo> bshah: buildlog --> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233005127/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.ark_4%3A15.12.0+git20160105.0940+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> freeflying: pbuilder
<freeflying> clivejo, thanks
<yofel> really? pbuilder-dist was in ubuntu-dev-tools, maybe you're missing that?
<yofel> freeflying: ^
<clivejo> freeflying: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto the kubuntu hooks are handy too
<freeflying> yofel, correct, I missed that, thanks 
<freeflying> clivejo, thanks
<yofel> :)
<clivejo> yofel: is there a way of defering autotests?
<yofel> defering?
<yofel> the tests that fail on your are executed by dh_auto_test, that's part of the build chain
<yofel> you can ofc. override that
<clivejo> with the new frameworks due out are we going to skip 5.17.0?
<yofel> lets actually finish 5.17 first, after that we can go with 5.18 for the archive upload
<clivejo> yofel: I wish I knew how to finish them!
<clivejo> oxygen-icons5 -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/230082461/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.oxygen-icons5_4%3A5.17.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> what does it even mean?!?
<yofel> that package is rather broken, AFAIR not even the git repo is correct
<yofel> ping me in the evening, then I can maybe look at it
<clivejo> that file is being made in extra-cmake-modules -> -rw-r--r-- root/root     24793 2015-12-06 14:09 ./usr/share/ECM/kde-modules/KDEInstallDirs.cmake
<clivejo> in package extra-cmake-modules_5.17.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<clivejo> why is ECM yellow?
<soee_> yofel: wha about Plasma 5.5.2, are we going to finish it to or just jump to 5.5.3 (should be released today) ?
<yofel> I would also tend to finishing that. The remaining problems aren't going to go away with .3, and once we've fixed those updating to .3 should be a no-brainer
<soee_> yofel: ok, Riddell also says he might delay 5.5.3 by one day or so
<Mirv> bshah: qtfeedback and qtsystems up-to-date
<bshah> Mirv: <3 thanks
<Roninlife> hey
<soee_> Roninlife: hiho :)
<Roninlife> whats up soee
<soee_> all good Roninlife :) how about you ?
<Roninlife> welcome back
<Roninlife> wb soee
<Roninlife> lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi  BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo, seems we're getting closer to plasma 5.5?
<kfunk> I hope so! *waits*
<clivejo> so close, but so far!
<clivejo> hi apol_
<apol_> hi, I thought somebody might want to answer this https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/3zfkvi/can_somebody_clarify_on_the_current_situation_of/
<clivejo> apol_: are you a KDE dev?
<BluesKaj> apol_:  to be clear plasma 5.5 is not ready for kubuntu yet. Read the topic 
<apol_> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> thought so
<clivejo> maybe you can help :)
<clivejo> kscreenlocker wants to install *.mo files
<apol_> BluesKaj: I don't care, I don't use kubuntu, but your users need to know in better places than the IRC chatroom topic
<clivejo> apol_: there are a few issues with packaging 5.5.2
<clivejo> yofel: has been trying to get some answers from upstream
<apol_> clivejo: kscreenlocker is part of plasma-workspace
<yofel> not from upstream
<yofel> .mo files go into arch-indep data packages usually
<apol_> false
<apol_> sorry
<BluesKaj> apol_:  agreed, but the devs have been very busy trying to get 5.5 ready so there's hasn't been much time for posting the status in forums
<yofel> I'm not too happy with kscreenlocker in general, and I didn't ping maxy again if he had a look
<yofel> (I assume he hasn't yet)
<apol_> clivejo: that's what kscreenlocker installs http://pastebin.com/q7b6AWbc
<clivejo> you meant upstream as in debian *face palm*
<clivejo> sorry yofel and apol
<yofel> oh. right.
<apol_> :D ok
<yofel> that counts as upstream, somewhat
<clivejo> we have a lot of upstreams!
<apol_> we are the cool ones though
<clivejo> yes you are
<clivejo> KDE make the best software!
<soee> so we are stuck with plasma and frameworks because of upstreams ?
<clivejo> yofel: there was something we had to ask KDE thought?
<clivejo> was it discover?
<yofel> oh right, good memory you have
<clivejo> I know, my memory is so bad, I need to make notes
<yofel> apol_: regarding kscreenlocker, what of the data files in /usr/share are specific to the kcm? (other than the ones with kcm in their path/name)
<yofel> the ksmserver, kservice, etc. stuff belong to the lib, right?
<apol_> yofel: ksmserver belongs to plasma-workspace
<apol_> it's one of the main processes that are started when plasma boots
<yofel> apol_: I mean from your paste, e.g. /home/kde-devel/kde5/share/ksmserver/screenlocker/org.kde.passworddialog
<yofel> that's for the lib, not for the kcm, right?
<apol_> yofel: I'd ask mgraesslin, I don't know what org.kde.passworddialog is
<yofel> ok
<bshah> its screen locker theme IIRC
<bshah> moment, let me check
<mgraesslin> looks like a left over
<mgraesslin> it's just a metadata.desktop
<bshah> yeh..
<bshah> should be killed
<apol_> looks like a murder candidate, yes
<yofel> ok, aside from that, the knotification rc, dbus interface as well as kcheckpass and kscreenlocker_greet are used by plasma, right? And not by  the kcm
<yofel> mgraesslin: ^
<mgraesslin> yofel: sorry I don't understand the question
<mgraesslin> yofel: are you trying to split the package?
<yofel> mgraesslin: yes, would the screen locker work if any of that is missing?
<mgraesslin> yofel: if you remove anything of that you destroy the lockscreen
<yofel> thanks, that's what I wanted to know 
<bshah> knotification rc wouldn't be required?
<mgraesslin> yofel: as that is security relevant I suggest to not perform any splitting without consulting us
<yofel> mgraesslin: right, someone already tried to split things and made a seperate kcm and lib package (which is good), but also bundled all data files with the kcm, which is wrong
<mgraesslin> bshah: it's emitting screen locked/unlocked notifications, no idea whether that breaks
<mgraesslin> yofel: the greeter must be together with the lib
<mgraesslin> yofel: also all files used by the greeter must be together with the lib
<mgraesslin> my suggestion would be: don't split
<yofel> well, multiarch kind of requires us to, but now I at least know for certain that the current split is broken
<yofel> so thanks for clearing that up
<yofel> (or at least the package naming if we make everything required in the end)
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> how did kscreenlocker end up with 3 UNRELEASED changelog entries
<yofel> ah, maxy did already go into fixing mode for kscreenlocker after all
<BluesKaj> wth is all this trouble with screenlocker anyway?, seems like you guys are stuck on this thing
<yofel> BluesKaj: do you want to have a working screen lock or a broken one?
<yofel> if the packaging is wrong you'll end up with latter
<BluesKaj> yofel: well , frankly I don't use it 
<bshah> yofel: thing is screenlocker is split from plasma-workspace..
<bshah> so maybe do exactly what plasma-workspace did?
<yofel> clivejo: kscreenlocker DONE
<soee> ;o
<yofel> (mostly just merged in maxy's work that he just pushed)
<soee> yofel: so what is left in 5.5.2 ?
<yofel> not much, a bunch of yellow stuff, oxygen from frameworks, the ksnapshot release so it doesn't conflict with the new thing whose name I can't remember
<yofel> and I think there was some kconf stuff to be looked at, but that's not that important
<marco-parillo> The replacement for ksnapshot is Spektakle, spelled Spectacle (https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.12.0.php)
<yofel> right, THAT THING
<yofel> curious that everyone seems fine with "kscreenlocker", but "kspectacle"... no, we don't like stuff that starts with a k...
<soee> ;D
<mamarley> Maybe I am in the minority, but I always thought the application names with Ks were, well, Kute.
<soee> Kinda
<soee> yofel: but wait, so we have ksnapshot and spectacle now, both ?
<yofel> kompletely true
<yofel> soee: no, but there was one last ksnapshot release which has some transtition-relevant changes I believe
<yofel> can't remember the whole email contents right now
<soee> kscreenlocker builds fine
<mamarley> I have noticed that kwin 5.5 dramatically improves an issue that has existed ever since buffer age support was added, laggy window dragging.
<yofel> mgraesslin: is there any point in us building kwin with libhybris?
<mamarley> It also fixes some relatively severe stability problems I was getting with 5.4.2.
<mgraesslin> yofel: the libhybris in Ubuntu is too old. We need upstream, not Ubuntu's fork
<yofel> ok, thanks
<ScottK> yofel: FYI, detrout uploaded sddm 0.13 to Debian yesterday.  I see Kubuntu's a couple of releases behind.
<yofel> ScottK: thanks. _Groo tried to update it to .13 recently, but we never finished it. We'll go with her work then
 * yofel wonders if we want to give sddm on tty1 another try
<yofel> might as well
<yofel> oh, debian switches to 7 in a different patch
<yofel> Mirv: is there some docs how to replicate those autopkgtests? I'm rather clueless about what's wrong with kdepimlibs and kdepim-runtime for qtbase, and kdelibs4support has an acc failure but no build artifacts :/
<yofel> and there seem to be a couple "testsuite            FAIL timed out" kind of regressions, however that happens
 * yofel puts on his "I don't care" hat and goes on with his life
<clivejo> awww dont do that!
<clivejo> you do care!
 * clivejo makes yofel "I care toio much" hat
<yofel> heh
<yofel> lolwhat, the rocs amd64 autopackagetest regression is a g++ ICE o.O
<yofel> haven't seen that in a while
<clivejo> sorry I had to run off, had to take the pup to the vet and then took him on a walk
<clivejo> will you be free later yofel?
<yofel> after 8pm utc probably, if I feel motivated
<clivejo> Id like to try packaging sddm
<yofel> oh, then you're too late, I just did the merge ^^
<clivejo> awwww
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> will it be in staging, or testing?
<yofel> you could try if the thing actually works: https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5933756/+listing-archive-extra
<yofel> in my ppa right now
<yofel> I'll try it later 
<clivejo> Ill install it
<yofel> hm, I forgot to generate the full changelog, need to remember that for the archive upload
<soee> with the current Plasma 5.5.2 and Frameworks 5.17, plasmashell crashes each time when running apt  update
<yofel> update or upgrade o.O?
<soee> update
<soee> plasmashell crashes when starting this  action and finishing
<yofel> got the stacktrace...? That's rather weird
<Mirv> yofel: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html is the official documentation
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14411714/
<yofel> Mirv: thanks!
<yofel> oh, muon, great *-.-
<Mirv> yofel: if you look below the tests, you see "Should wait ... but forced" lines, so you can skip those ie currently kwayland rocs kdelibs4support kaccounts-integration kdepim-runtime kservice. the others however are what do block the migration.
<yofel> aaah, right
<Mirv> yofel: kdepimlibs fails at 41/62 Test #41: akonadi-sqlite-itemsynctest .................***Failed  according to the log so one can also try to execute that test from within the source tree instead of the full adt machinery
<soee> also muon was removed before, and now when i try to install it: muon : Depends: libmuon (= 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Mirv> and of course ideally you/someone at Kubuntu would force others too if decided they are not real regressions
<yofel> soee: muon is gone officially, I'm not quite sure what happened to the fork that people wanted to keep alive
<Mirv> for asking to rerun tests that seem flaky, pitti is afaik still the main contact
<yofel> ok
<yofel> bbl
<genii> yofel: So this means back to Synaptic then?
<yofel> genii: for GUI *package* management, yeah. Simply not enough of a use case these days to justify the maintenance it seems
<BluesKaj> yofel:  I still have muon on plasma 5.4.3
<BluesKaj> xenial
<yofel> right, that's still there, but that'll be the last version of it
<yofel> now really gone
<BluesKaj> bummer I like muon as a package reference guide, sometimes I even use it to install packages 
 * genii goes to check the -devel mailing list to find out who took over the muon packaging so he can pester them
<genii> Hm, "Rick"
<BluesKaj> genii:  good, why remove a perfectly good package manager in favour of some called "software center" gui that gives very little info about packages
<genii> BluesKaj: Apparently the current maintainer is supposed to be Rick Timmis, aka Sick_Rimmit on IRC
 * BluesKaj nods
<snele> i much much much prefer muon over synaptic so i have to ask because i didn't understand well: are muon be going to be available in 16.04?
<snele> or it is going to be removed from achive?
 * ovidiu-florin is sexy and he knows it 
<ovidiu-florin> ;-P
<ovidiu-florin> hello humans
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo yofel https://paste.kde.org/pord0vftl
<mamarley> yofel: I just installed your sddm 0.13 package and it works fine for me. :)
<genii> Ouch, 4 hours
<yofel> snele: undecided yet I guess. Depends if we get something maintaned before release. Shipping software that nobody cares about for the next 5 or so years isn't something I like doing
<yofel> mamarley: thanks for testing!
<mamarley> The SDDM update did break the systemd unit I wrote for x11vnc, but that isn't your problem.
<genii> I have lightdm as my default dm, but for some reason sddm keeps running also
<mamarley> My problem is that the auth file was previously /var/run/sddm/:0, but the new one is a randomly-generated name that I can't hardcode...
<yofel> genii: I've seen a bug report for that actually, I wonder why that happens
<yofel> systemd internals are a mystery :S
<genii> Maybe I should just chmod -x it for now
<claydoh> re: muon package manager, I remember talk of discover being split, or something along those lines, but I don't recall mention of Muon package manager going away.
<claydoh> that won't go down well. 
 * claydoh goes and looks at octopi.....
<marco-parillo> Can Octopi handle Ubuntu Archives?
<claydoh> i dunno,  but it is used by Kaos
<marco-parillo> I do not think it is packaged: apt-cache policy octopi 
<claydoh> so it probab ly can be made to, or at least allow hooking into software-properties-kde like Muon and Synaptic can
<claydoh> no, it is not in Ubuntu.
<marco-parillo> N: Unable to locate package octopi (at least on xenial)
<marco-parillo> So then it is off-topic, but what is nice is that (on Manjaro at least), it can also search the AUR.
<claydoh> well nevermind for some reason I was thinking that kaos was somehow debian based
<yofel> Riddell: do you know what exactly oxygen-icons5 is compared to oxygen-icons?
<yofel> the same thing renamed or what?
<Riddell> yofel: yes but released with frameworks instead of plasma
<Riddell> yofel: yes but released with frameworks instead of applications
<yofel> meh, oh well
<Riddell> renamed cos applications version is 15.x while frameworks is 5.x
<Riddell> so drop oxygen-icons and pick up oxygen-icons5
<yofel> I still haven't decided whether it makes sense to rename the binary..
<yofel> lets see what maxy prefers when he comes back
<yofel> oh, fun, discover also has a name conflict
<yofel> yay
 * clivejo dances
<yofel> people need to stop it with these overly simplistic names. It's as if everyone already forgot the systemsettings mess
<clivejo> !info gfortran-5
<ubottu> gfortran-5 (source: gcc-5): GNU Fortran compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-22ubuntu2 (wily), package size 6369 kB, installed size 21227 kB
<yofel> you're interested in ancient programming languages? ^^
 * clivejo wonders why he needs a fortran compiler
 * clivejo is doing an upgrade and for some reason thats being installed
<yofel> curious
<clivejo> very curious, verging on crazy
<yofel> and discover also has multiple unreleased changelogs..
<clivejo> !info poppler
<ubottu> Package poppler does not exist in wily
<yofel> that's pdf stuff
<clivejo> Id better put the bins out before I forget
<yofel> grr, who comes up with unversioned libs in discover *-.-
<denza242> Is -CI usable yet :x
<yofel> I'll just go with the epoch for oxygen-icons, if debian decides to rename the binary we won't have a problem anyway
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: can you send me a changelog with your signature please
<yofel> now to sort out that library mess in discover
 * clivejo gives yofel a puppy treat
<clivejo> anyone else having issues with git.debian.org?
<yofel> WFM right now
<clivejo> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<yofel> shlib-without-versioned-soname libDiscoverNotifiers.so
<yofel> target_link_libraries(DiscoverNotifierDeclarativePlugin
<yofel> Discover::Notifiers
<yofel> why do people do stuff like this :'(
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: pokes
<soee_> yofel: this discover mess is related to the plasma crash i mentioned ?
<clivejo> anyone know what KCI is doing?
<clivejo> and why builds seem to be timing out after 4 hours
<soee_> not me 
<soee_> i see a lot of apps packages have been fixed
<soee_> so we almost have Plasma 5.5.2, have already  Frameworks 5.17
<soee_> and apps are WIP
<soee_> :)
<clivejo> depends what you call a lot
<soee_> clivejo: lot of green
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<soee_> does it make sens for you guys: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/01/05/snapshot46.png
<soee_> (the notification content)
<clivejo> soee_: what you mean?
<soee_> clivejo: notification title suggest that there are some updates
<soee_> but the message says that system is up to date ..
<clivejo> which is it?
<soee_> ??
<clivejo> if you do an apt-get is there updates?
<soee_> clivejo: this one pops up after updates are applied
<soee_> so the title should be something like: All updates installed
<soee_> or something
<soee_> ill try to catch tomorrow some Plasma dev 
<soee_> and suggest changing it
<clivejo> could be something to do with the muon issues
<soee_> looks more like wrong label used here
<soee_> mamarley: do you plan to add it t drivers ppa: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-361.16-Beta ?
<mamarley> soee_: Ah, another NVIDIA beta, fun fun.  Yep, I am on it! :)
<soee_> :D
<soee_> im up to test them when ready
<valorie> gosh I hope that Muon package manager doesn't disappear
<valorie> so much better than synaptic
<soee_> true :(
<mamarley> I actually never tried Muon.  No point in it now, I guess...
<clivejo> didnt Rick and some others volenteer to maintain it?
<soee_> for e it was just easiest way to search for packages and install them, though it can be done from terminal to
<soee_> clivejo: yes i think
<valorie> sure, I use the term most of the time, because it's faster
<valorie> but muon has nice tabs about changelogs and so
<valorie> I'm sure there are cli equivalents, but Muon Just Works
<soee_> mamarley: any idea if upgrading kernel might be an issue for existing nvidia driver?
<mamarley> soee_: It sometimes is, though I am pretty sure that most of what we have in the PPA right now is compatible with 4.3 in Xenial.  Let me or ricotz know if you have any issues.
<mamarley> Hopefully they won't have changed file paths or added new modules this time like they did last time...
<soee_> mamarley: ok. i'm also talking about scenario i had last day: i moved from 358 to 355 and it worked pretty good (switching profile to intel also worked). Than i did kernel update via normal xenial updates and couldn't switch to nvidia. So i tried prime-select command etc. and it switched somehow to nvidia but then system crashed when booting .. than:
<mamarley> Hmm, that's odd...
<soee_> i booted with older kernel version (it worked), purged 355, installed 358 and now all works on this new kernel
<soee_> what is the log file for system booting (after plymouth - before sddm) ?
<clivejo> wonder will KCI fail these after 4 hours
<genii> The last one seemed to be 50 minutes instead of 4 hours
<clivejo> there are a lot in the queue 3 hours 50mins old
<clivejo> 13 of them
<clivejo> I think there is something wrong
<clivejo> last build of cantor took 20 mins
<clivejo> 3 minutes and counting ....
<soee_> :)
<mamarley> soee_: Sorry, this is taking longer because Nvidia went and changed file paths/symlinks again.  As I sure you all are aware, packaging is Fun®. :)
<clivejo> weird - stderr: ssh: connect to host git.debian.org port 22: No route to host
<soee_> sure thing :)
<clivejo> sitter: whats wrong with KCI?
<clivejo> yofel: I need help. Ive done something to knavalbattle and I cant see whats wrong - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/8805754/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.knavalbattle_4%3A15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-06
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: still here? 
<clivejo> yup
<ovidiu-florin> How would I make the signature you asked for? 
<clivejo> when you run dch it should add you on the changelog 
<ovidiu-florin> That is in the diff I've sent you 
<clivejo> the diff has me as the last one editing it
<ovidiu-florin> That's what dch did
<ovidiu-florin> How should I change it? 
<clivejo> it should put your email address and details on it
<ovidiu-florin> Obviously some environment variables aren't set
<clivejo> have you your deb email etc set?
<ovidiu-florin> I forgot which they are 
<ovidiu-florin> AFAIK no 
<ovidiu-florin> Is there a guide for that? 
<clivejo> in ~/.bashrc add export EMAIL=clivejo@aol.com
<clivejo> export DEBEMAIL=clivejo@aol.com
<clivejo> but replace the email with your own :P
<ovidiu-florin> You use AOL?
<clivejo> yeah, was a stupid idea
<clivejo> I didnt think Id be any good at packaging 
<ovidiu-florin> Can you please add that in the setup section of the notes? 
<clivejo> and when Jon helped me get setup it was the one I typed in
<ovidiu-florin> I'm on mobile and in bed... 
<clivejo> Im just about to go to bed myself
<ovidiu-florin> I'm during a midnight sleep break 
<clivejo> Ive broken that package and cant for the life of me figure out what Ive done wrong
<ovidiu-florin> Quassel on Android won't let me select and copy chat text
 * ovidiu-florin goes back to sleep 
<clivejo> night night
<ovidiu-florin> Good night 
<mamarley> soee_: Sorry, but nvidia-361 appears to be severely bugged and most applications (including SDDM, krunner, and plasmashell) segfault immediately upon starting.  I won't be uploading this one.
<soee_> ha :D
<soee_> nvidia devs are aware of this problems ?
<mamarley> I don't think so, but I will let them know.
<soee_> cool, thank you.
<mamarley> The KDE crash handler also gets quite a detailed stacktrace that should be helpful.
<soee_> so they never test drivers before release ?
<soee_> like test on various DE?
<mamarley> soee_: I have no idea what their testing is like, but I'm pretty sure they didn't test this one on KF5/Plasma5.  This is a beta release and not a final, so...
<soee_> yup, but i think beta requires even more tests :)
 * mamarley is apparently the guineapig here. :)
<mamarley> soee_: If you are interested: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/908506/linux/many-essential-kde-applications-sddm-krunner-plasmashell-segfault-on-startup-with-361-16/
<yofel> clivejo: sorry, fell asleep. Your knavalbattle buildlog sounds like you are missing "include" at the beginning of line 3
<soee> yofel: black screen when logging out or shutting down system, black screen after playmouth and before sddm - this is plasma fault or ubuntu ?
<yofel> soee: could you please try sddm 0.13 from ppa:yofel/ppa and see if that works? (and disable the ppa after that)
<yofel> I believe it's some error between sddm and qt 5.5 or something like that
<soee> sure, give me few minutes
<ScottK> yofel: I think we fixed that in sddm 0.13 packaging.
<soee> yofel: done. all works as expected i think. Rebooting, logging, logout->login
<yofel> great
<soee> one thing i have noticed is that sddm now starts much faster when booting
<yofel> ScottK: thanks, that's what I heard, I just didn't get to test it myself yet
<soee> so the time plymouth->sddm is lower
<yofel> sweet
<ScottK> That's thanks to the libsystemd-pam integration.
<yofel> aaaah
<soee> still i dream some get we get rid of this black holes between each element
<soee> grub -> black screen with white sign for 1 sec ->  plymouth -> black screen with some error messages -> sddm
<soee> session -> logout -> black screen with cursor -> black screen -> sddm
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> the new apt sure got a lot more efficient with updating pkg lists
<soee> yup
<soee> yofel: Frameworsk 5.17 are done ?
<yofel> note quite, still fiddling with oxygen-icons
<soee> ah, ok
<yofel> but that's the last thing
<soee> hmm where should i report missing translation: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/01/06/snapshot47.png ?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.2: W/TODO X/WIP, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: W/TODO X/WIP, FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> apps 15.08.3 released to ppa
<soee> +1
<soee> backports or archive ?
<yofel> updates ppa
<yofel> archive whenever I actually get to that
<soee> mparillo: maybe some announcement ^
<yofel> or a motu
<yofel> let me actually try to write the announcement, I *should* have permission for that
<soee> :)
<yofel> sddm uploaded to archive
<soee> nice :)
<soee> we should somehow fix this plasmashell crash when checking updates
<soee> it also happens when system checks for update sin the background
<yofel> right, there's a trigger for the updates display that's crashing it
<yofel> I don't know where that is though
<yofel> soee: can you see this? https://kubuntu.org/?p=2478&preview=true
<yofel> now lets test if this oxygen trickery actually works
<soee> yofel: no
<yofel> meh
<yofel> soee: as I really just want a text opinion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14417935/
<soee> yofel: looks good, valorie ^can you also check it ?
<valorie> reading
<valorie> I suggest for the first couple of paragraphs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14417955/
<valorie> slight changes from yours
<yofel> ack, that's nicer
<yofel> thanks
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} yofel
<valorie> you've been a brick
<yofel> with that we can finally get rid of our missing news bug ^^
<valorie> yes!
<valorie> I was thinking of that this morning
<yofel> Now let me wait for the publisher to actually put the 15.08.3 binaries in the ppa, then I'll press publish
<yofel> and the moment I say that, it finishes...
<valorie> \o/
<yofel> ok, oxygen-icons provides seems to do the job, but this will need forcing somewhere to actually get installed
<yofel> Published
<valorie> yay!
<soee> yofel: can you remove paragraph  tag around ppa, and add center style on blockqute ?
<soee> now this paragraph edds extra margin
<yofel> good point, that looks weird
<yofel> meh, something adds the paragraph anyway
<soee> :/
<yofel> let me just force the margin to 0
<yofel> there we go
<soee> :)
<soee> mparillo: spreed the word through social media
<yofel> now where was I..
<soee> ah another good news for me: Web developers rejoice; Internet Explorer 8, 9 and 10 die on Tuesday :D
<yofel> \o/
<ovidiu-florin> how do they die?
<ovidiu-florin> great job yofel
<soee> microsoft wont publish any updates for them anymore
<soee> so soon they will be unsafe etc.
<soee> http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2016/01/05/web-developers-rejoice-internet-explorer-8-9-and-10-die-on-tuesday/
<yofel> well, that leaves us to support zombies :P
<soee> :D
<soee> i think we can remove 15.08.3 infor from topic
<soee> *to make it cleaner
<yofel> not until the SRU is out
<soee> oh
<yofel> shadeslayer: do you think you could look into uploading plasma and apps to wily-proposed sometime? The packageset for wily is so broken that I don't think fixing it is worth the trouble
<soee> we should concentrate on 16.04 :)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.2: X/WIP, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.17: X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> I removed the TODOs, we know that even without that being written there
<ovidiu-florin> I've published the news on our official social media: G+ FB TW
<soee> ovidiu-florin: cool, thank you
<yofel> thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have access to linkedin
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I see there are some problems with kwin, can you tell me something about them, so that I'm also in the loop?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: there are?
<ovidiu-florin> besides the problem on my desktop right now
<ovidiu-florin> I'm reffering tot the packaging
<ovidiu-florin> or have they been resolved?
<yofel> I don't think there's anything left with kwin
<yofel> plasma is done except for the lib mess in discover and the requried ksnapshot 15.12
 * soee thinks plasma 5.5 has ugly highlights in task manager :/
<yofel> I'm just looking at ECM docs, but that's shipping embedeed JS :(
<yofel> W: extra-cmake-modules: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/doc/ECM/html/_static/jquery.js please use libjs-jquery
<yofel> W: extra-cmake-modules: embedded-javascript-library usr/share/doc/ECM/html/_static/underscore.js please use libjs-underscore
<valorie> updating right now
<soee> valorie: plasma ?
<valorie> I added the kubuntu-ppa and and did the usual
<valorie> just as our story advised
<yofel> ah well, nobody reads the shipped ECM docs anyway
<valorie> restarting
<valorie> looking good!
<yofel> so I guess frameworks is.. done...
<yofel> let me make a note about the icon rename though
<soee> yofel: apps are also problematic this time ?
<yofel> well, a couple of them
<yofel> although most of the red comes from too old frameworks
<yofel> I copied that over earlier and am retrying things now
<soee> ah good to know :)
<valorie> that sounds hopeful
<yofel> sgclark: could you please add the current "official" backports workflow to the KA readme?
<yofel> I don't really get how you're supposed to do that
<valorie> question: is xenial updated now?
<valorie> if so, I could test on my travel lappy
<yofel> the archive? not for a long time
<valorie> ok
<yofel> I can put frameworks into the landing ppa if you want to test that, that's ~safe
<valorie> maybe tomorrow
<yofel> might even put plasma there. discover can't be uploaded in its state, but that's purely policy issues
<valorie> so it's mostly applications which have to wait?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> and figuring out autopackagetest stuff in proposed
<valorie> once you've done that, perhaps put out a call for testing?
<valorie> would be cool to have a base for the applications to test against, right?
<soee> im on Plasma 5.5.2 and Frameworks 5.17 since week :D
<valorie> what are you running, soee?
<soee> valorie: Kubuntu Xenial
<valorie> but with what ppa?
<valorie> s
<valorie> I've not upgraded that lappy for a few weeks
<soee> staging-*
<valorie> ah
<soee> i'm using builds we have there atm
<yofel> reminder again: don't use staging unless you're prepared to enter dpkg commands at some point
<soee> yes i'm aware of that :)
 * soee thinks it is boring when everything works just fine ...
<yofel> I'm fine with minor breakage personally, I'm just not fine if we end up doing package changes where you have to manually downgrade stuff to get your dependencies working again etc.
<yofel> which does happen in staging
<soee> frameworks didn't help a lot building apps
<yofel> well, they're failing for proper reasons now
<yofel> :/
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.4.89.0: undefined reference to `typeinfo for Akonadi::Protocol::Command'
<yofel> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.4.89.0: undefined reference to `Akonadi::Protocol::SelectCollectionCommand::SelectCollectionCommand(Akonadi::Scope const&)'
<yofel> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<yofel> I think our current apps packages are junk...
<RoninLIfe> hey
<yofel> hi
<clivejo> yofel: I have include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/debian-qt-kde.mk in the rules
<clivejo> yofel: the current apps packaging are junk?
<clivejo> I been wasting my time this past few days on junk?!?
<soee> yofel: 4:2015.12-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 version set this way because of spectacle ?
<soee> *ksnapshot
<yofel> soee: that's what upstream went with for the last ksnapshot release...
<yofel> it's the plasma 5.5 compatibility one
<soee> ah, ok :)
<yofel> otherwise printscreen won't work
<yofel> until spectacle is done
<soee> and spectacle is planned for 5.6 ?
<yofel> it's in apps 15.12
<soee> uhm
<yofel> not done yet
<yofel> clivejo: I'm just wondering how akonadi-search would fail like that
<yofel> clivejo: and the only idea that I can come up with is akonadi+FW5.15 + akonadi-search+FW5.17 -> boom
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I added you to kubuntu company on linkedin
<yofel> clivejo: why didn't you copy frameworks before you uploaded apps?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you
<clivejo> yofel: I didnt know :/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I miss you :D
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: come to fosdem then :)
<yofel> clivejo: I think for now we can continue with things as they are, I'll just upload an akonadi rebuild as a test
<yofel> clivejo: once we have FW 5.18 done we'll have to do a rebuild test anyway
<clivejo> I thought (probably assumed) that the apps staging paa would have the frameworks and plasma staging as included PPA's
<yofel> I removed any deps from all ppas
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> they depend on the primary archive with proposed, nothing more
<clivejo> did they used to?
<clivejo> just wondering where I got that idea from
<yofel> they did
<yofel> which makes the idea of having seperate ppas useless if work in one PPA has side-effects on work in another
<clivejo> sorry, I didnt know that
<clivejo> but it explains a few things
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I'm just an employee now
<yofel> they also depended on a bunch of other PPAs that nobody seemed to remember and then people were wondering why they have strange build results
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have posting rights
<yofel> so now we work in pristine environments. If you need something from other PPAs, copy it
<clivejo> Kubuntu is a comapny?
<yofel> it is on linkedin
<soee> Riddell: releasing 5.5.3 today ?
<yofel> that's the only thing they understand ^^
<clivejo> a virtual one, or a real one?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: try now
<clivejo> grrrr, someone please please help me with knavalbattle, its driving me crazy
<clivejo> I know its something simple, but I cant see it!
<yofel> sec
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you
<yofel> clivejo: you broke the control file
<yofel> protip: use a text editor with syntax highlighting ;)
<clivejo> where did I break it?
<yofel> I'll leave finding that out to you as a leaning experience
<yofel> *learning
<clivejo> you evil man!
<yofel> :P
<yofel> I already gave you a tip
<yofel> should be fairly easy to spot as the syntax is invalid
<clivejo> what text editor offers syntax highlighing?
<yofel> I personally use vim, but it seem like kate works too for this
<clivejo> should wrap-and-sort not fix that?
<Riddell> soee: I'll check with plasma devs to see if they're happy
<yofel> it can only work on stuff that it can read, and for that the syntax needs to be correct
<clivejo> is that it?
<clivejo> a space
<yofel> yep
<yofel> Sections start at char 1 of a line, not 2
<clivejo> **** **** ******** **** **** of a thing
<yofel> ^^
<soee> if someone can confirm, please do: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357613
<ubottu> KDE bug 357613 in notifier "Misleading notification after updates installation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> thats been bugging me all yesterday evening and even had a dream/nightmare about it
<Odur> Isn't Apps 15.08.3 complete? http://pastebin.com/W7mpHWtB
<yofel> to span the bridge between that and your error: there were simply no build-deps defined
<yofel> Odur: yes?
<Odur> yofel: Just wonder because I see some 15.08.2 apps (eg telepathy) still in my installation after updating.
<yofel> Odur: we don't update packages that weren't changed in bugfix updates
<yofel> that's why you still have a lot of .2 packages
<Odur> Oh, that explains a lot. Thanks :)
<clivejo> yofel: did you copy in the required frameworks to apps 15.12.0?
<yofel> I just copied everything
<yofel> although, I deleted breeze-icons later, but I don't think we need that
<clivejo> have you a script to rebuild everything?
<yofel> theoretically yes, but I would postpone that until we have 5.18 done, for now there's lots of other stuff to fix
<yofel> oh right, I wanted to upload akonadi
<clivejo> have you staged FW 5.18 yet? 
<yofel> nope, was still finishing something in 5.17
<yofel> let me copy that to landing, then we can stage that
<clivejo> *shakes head* hurry up :P
<soee> :)
<yofel> copied, go ahead
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.2: X/WIP, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> s/5.17/5.18
<soee> frameworks 5.18 were released ?
<yofel> release is on saturday, but tarballs are up
<soee> ahh.. :)
<mparillo> I am reading the backlog and am pleased to see the link to: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-4-3-and-applications-15-08-3-for-kubuntu-15-10/ Previously (http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=424), I had noted that 5.4.3 was available in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports. Is ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa closer to the 'regular updates channel'?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> and with that I mean wily-updates
<soee> yofel: can we lso do some cleanup and remove from status pages all outdated entries?
<yofel> I think that's really something that the cronjob should be doing
<yofel> feel free to send a patch
<soee> where is the whole script ? :D
<yofel> that's what's called by cron: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/ppa-build-status-cron
<soee> sofpedia spreads the word: http://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-15-10-gets-plasma-5-4-3-and-applications-15-08-3-498510.shtml
<RoninLIfe> hey xD
<yofel> hi again
 * yofel realizes that he still didn't upload akonadi
<yofel> done
<soee> RoninLIfe: say sometgin more :D we already know you know "hi/hey" word :)
<RoninLIfe> i tryed to but you kept disconnecting yesterday
<RoninLIfe> haha
<acher88> excellent efforts people :)
<RoninLIfe> Soee
<soee> ah i see :)
<RoninLIfe> Thanks for the source code 
<RoninLIfe> im going to do it 
<soee> yofel: and this file kubuntu-ppa-build-status-cron.conf ?
<yofel> soee: e.g. https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/build-status-conf/applications.conf
<yofel> I think all you need to do is list all files in the status dir, grep -v the current version and delete everything else
<soee> i never did anything like those scripts :) so i first have to get familiar with it
<yofel> it's just a shell script, and shell scripting is always good to know ;)
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   breeze kgamma5 kubuntu-desktop libkf5activitiesexperimentalstats1 plasma-desktop plasma-widgets-addons
<yofel> eeek
<yofel> ah great, frameworks 5.17 isn't installable without plasma 5.5
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> @KCC you should be the ones making the announces, not softpedia et al :P 
 * clivejo dreams of a time where kubuntu.org is the first and last stop regarding all things Kubuntu
<yofel> clivejo: that IS our news :P https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-4-3-and-applications-15-08-3-for-kubuntu-15-10
<clivejo> congrats!!!!
 * yofel wonders what that ark test failure is trying to tell him o.O
 * clivejo has wondered that too
<clivejo> is it a missing desktop file?
<yofel> not sure, it's talking about a .menu file, but that's for debians ancient custom menu system...
 * yofel goes reading the test
<clivejo> we have a tests folder in the packaging
<clivejo> could that be changing something
<yofel> that should be autopkgtest stuff I think?
<yofel> I wonder what changed, the 15.08 test runs fine
<clivejo> kerfuffle
<clivejo> means" a commotion or fuss, especially one caused by conflicting views."
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> aptly named
<yofel> hm, lots of changes since 15.08 in ark, but the kde ci builds are fine
<clivejo> that is strange#
<clivejo> yofel: which CI builds are fine?
<yofel> https://build.kde.org/job/ark%20Applications-15.12%20stable-kf5-qt5/
<yofel> this might be something we have to autopkgtest, as you might need ark INSTALLED to run the test
<yofel> lets test that idea
<yofel> yep, that work
<yofel> s
 * yofel disables tests at build-time
<yofel> and akonadi-search still doesn't build
 * clivejo kicks akonadi
<yofel> oh
<yofel> Not in PPA: kde-baseapps, kdepim, kdepim-runtime, kdepimlibs, libkdcraw, marble, spectacle, kde-l10n,
<yofel> kdepimlibs missing might actually be relevant here
<clivejo> I dont undertsand the PIM
<clivejo> they are in the manual folder
<yofel> someone obviously didn't update the versions in CMakeLists.txt
<yofel> if I build akonadi-search locally it just plain doesn't compile
<yofel> let me upload the pim stuff
<yofel> you didn't update the versions in packaging-exceptions.json, so the script probably failed
<yofel> actually, I think I didn't do that either last time...
<yofel> well, kdepimlibs here I come
<yofel> kdepimlibs and kde-baseapps up
<yofel> kdepim up
<yofel> kdepim-runtime up
<yofel> libkdcraw up
<yofel> marble up
<yofel> - _ZN7Akonadi13MessageStatusaSERKS0_@Base 15.07.90
<yofel> +#MISSING: 4:15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1# _ZN7Akonadi13MessageStatusaSERKS0_@Base 15.07.90
<yofel> *sigh*
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure, if you can tell me the command I need to run
<yofel> heh, I'll tell you once I remember that myself
<shadeslayer> ^^
<clivejo> yofel:  is on fire today!
<yofel>     Remove MessageStatus::operator= [-Wclazy-rule-of-two]
<yofel>     The auto-generated one is fine and the class didn't implement a
<yofel>     copy-ctor.
<yofel> are we the only people that care about the ABI -.-?
<clivejo> yofel: I care cause you care :)
<yofel> you would care for other reasons as well once an application crashes on you because someone broke the ABI in a lib
<clivejo> I dont understand ABI :/
 * yofel remembers qt4.6 *shudder*
<yofel> clivejo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface
<clivejo> yeah, but I dont know how it works in packaging
<yofel> magic
<clivejo> dark magic is seems
<clivejo> it
<sheytan> So guys. 5.4.3 just released as updates, and what about 5.5?
<sheytan> It's a long time already after the release
<clivejo> sheytan: working on it
<clivejo> WIP
<sheytan> any release date?
<clivejo> ASAP
<clivejo> once the problems are fixed
<yofel> actually, let me copy it to landing, muon needs fixing, but nothing that will screw people over
 * clivejo hi-fives yofel
<yofel> clivejo: did you look at 5.18?
<clivejo> yofel: no, Im working on artikulate
<yofel> ok, then I'll upload it
<clivejo> Its building locally but failing autotests
<clivejo> 1/2 Test #2: TestLanguageFiles ................***Exception: Other  0.47 sec
<clivejo> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display 
<clivejo> I need to test with that fake frame buffer?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> remind me again how we did that!
<yofel> override_dh_auto_test:
<yofel>  xvfb-run dh_auto_test
 * clivejo takes notes this time
<yofel> and don't forget the build-dep
<clivejo> whats the dep again?
<yofel> can't remember, try dpkg -S xvfb-run or so
<clivejo> !info xvfb
<ubottu> xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.17.2-1ubuntu9.1 (wily), package size 800 kB, installed size 2330 kB
<yofel> moszumanska is as slow as always...
<clivejo> yofel: once I exit out of a pbuild, are the files I was working on saved ?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> I forgot to copy the control file
<clivejo> grr
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> -               extra-cmake-modules (>= 5.16.0~),
<yofel> +               extra-cmake-modules (>= 5.17.0~),
<yofel> I'm uploading 5.18, wth does this script do..
<yofel> we have a versions.json, seriously...
<yofel> no, that still doesn't do what it's supposed to do
<clivejo> :/
<yofel> great, our scripts have a chicken and egg problem
<yofel> dev-package-name-lists can only update the lists with versions that are in git, those are then used to bump build-deps during staging-upload
<yofel> but as that adds a new version, the deps are already wrong
<clivejo> yofel: artikulate is still failing the tests :(
<clivejo> FAIL!  : TestCourseFiles::fileLoadSaveCompleteness() 'manager.courseResources(manager.languageResources().first()->language()).count() == 1' returned FALSE. ()
<clivejo>    Loc: [../../autotests/testcoursefiles.cpp(86)]
<clivejo> no idea what that means
<clivejo> Ill commit the fixes Ive done so far and upload to PPA
<yofel> it looks like santa's changes broke the existing workflow
<clivejo> not good :(
<yofel> let me monkey patch stuff
<yofel> meh, too complicated, I'll just edit stuff by hand
 * clivejo has to go do some plumbing, yofel will you have a look at artikulate ppa3 when its finsihed building and let me know what it is complaining about! 
<yofel> if I get to it, sure
<clivejo> and if there are easy fixes, make a list and Ill do them later
<clivejo> easy fixes = something I can do!
<yofel> now let me try to update to plasma 5.5
<yofel> Unpacking plasma-desktop-data (4:5.5.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2) over (4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop-data_4%3a5.5.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_device_automounter.mo', which is also in package kde-l10n-engb 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1
<yofel> oh right, there was that -.-
<bshah> will there be version bump for kf5?
<yofel> yes
<bshah> okay... /me postpones updating frameworks for mobile I
<bshah> *CI
<yofel> I'm just generating the packages, so the bump should be committed in an ~hour
<yofel> Riddell: regarding above overwrite error, does kde plan to abandon the l10n packs?
<Riddell> yofel: l10n packs are still part of kde applications releases
<Riddell> just not frameworks and plasma
<yofel> why are plasma and FW not using them?
<Riddell> because they're not released along with applications
<Riddell> you could argue we could have plasma-l10n and fw-l10n tars but I think it becomes more bother than its worth then
<Riddell> arguably it already is
<yofel> you could just release l10n every time you release something..
<yofel> but nvm
<yofel> just that moving stuff out of l10n means that we need to break/replace ALL l10n packages
<Riddell> yofel: kde-l10n-common has debian/overlapping-files
<Riddell> which should remove files that are moved out
<yofel> Riddell: and that helps me how in this case?
<Riddell> it should remove it from kde-l10n-engb 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 but indeed it would still need a replace/break
<yofel> right
<Odur> What's the diffrent status colours on the build status page? Red=failed, green=OK i think. But blue and orange?
<yofel> blue: not yet built for various reaons
<yofel> orange: has issues, but nothing that completely breaks the package
<Odur> issues like linitian errors?
<yofel> lintian, new symbols, stuff like that, yeah
<Odur> Ok, thanks :) Trying to learn about your workflow in the background :)
<yofel> bshah: kf5 5.18 committed
<bshah> awesomio
<genii> I'm looking at /etc/init.d/sddm and see HEED_DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER= option. But I'm not clear if setting this for lightdm will prevent sddm from running or if it will still load but defer to lightdm. Does anyone know?
<genii> ( right now both are loading anyways)
 * genii looks over at shadeslayer
<genii> Guess I'll have to experiment
<yofel> genii: you'll probably rather have to figure out how /lib/systemd/system/sddm.service etc. works
<genii> yofel: This may require more coffee then...
 * genii goes to make a fresh batch
<yofel> the postinst script also has some complex default-display-manager handling related to systemd
<genii> For a "Simple Desktop Display Manager" this thing is quite complex
<yofel> about as simple as lightdm is "light"
<genii> Touche ;)
<shadeslayer> genii: I'd think that debconf selections disables sddm when you enable lightdm
<shadeslayer> and vice versa
<genii> shadeslayer: I originally started with sddm but because I have a dead screen on my laptop and it wants to span displays I couldn't login and had to switch to lightdm where it has separate login for each. But ps shows both running for some reason ( although lightdm is what I'm seeing on the external screen and how I'm loggin in)
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> that's odd
<mamarley> genii: sddm 0.13 actually puts the login prompt on all displays for me.
<genii> mamarley: Ah, I've got 0.11 (Vivid)
<genii> ..wanted to get my inverter replaced before I go to Wily or Xenial in case I have to wrestle with display managers over ssh again
<yofel> he sensed the question slowly crawling near him from the shadows ^^
<genii> Heh
<genii> Maybe dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesn't stop sddm from running or something
<genii> s/gdm/lightdm
<yofel> meh, our epoch handling was broken again
<yofel> (also partly affects fw 5.17)
<yofel> namely: plasma-framework, sonnet, solid and threadweaver
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: there were 2 env variables to be set for debian packagind
<ovidiu-florin> one with name and one with email
<ovidiu-florin> DEBEMAIL is one
<ovidiu-florin> what's the other?
<yofel> DEBFULLNAME
<clivejo> yofel: I see fw 5.18.0 but no uploads yet?
<yofel> I had to emergency delete everything
<yofel> the packages ended up with epoch
<clivejo> eakk
<clivejo> how?
<yofel> I made a mistake when I removed the epoch blacklisting for frameworks
<clivejo> yofel is human after all :P
<yofel> and I suffer like one, I also had to delete stuff from the CI to fix it -.-
<yofel> for some reason only 4 of the 5.17 packages are broken as well
<clivejo> but the delete is so weird in LP
<clivejo> will have cause you problems uploading again?
<yofel> I tried re-uploading, but everything got rejected because of file conflicts thanks to the slow janitor
<yofel> building another set right now
<clivejo> can staging generate ppa2 automatically?
 * genii makes some really strong coffee and passes the mugs around
<clivejo> the staging script I mean
<yofel> not that I know of, I'm scripting that by hand
<clivejo> eakkk
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: wait, yofel is human?
<clivejo> apparently so
<yofel> 0100010111010010011
<clivejo> I thought he was a machine
<ovidiu-florin> so did I
<clivejo> the yofel bot
<yofel> right
<yofel> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<clivejo> LOL#
<ovidiu-florin> what happened to kubottu ?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ready for the meeting ?
<yofel> what meeting?
<clivejo> LOL
<ovidiu-florin> Core meeting before the podcast
<clivejo> the core one
<yofel> not really..
<clivejo> tonight
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I want to hear you as well
<ovidiu-florin> perhaps even see you
<ovidiu-florin> so I know how you look
<clivejo> hear me?
<clivejo> you wont be able to understand me!
<ovidiu-florin> no problem
<ovidiu-florin> you can spreak gibberish
<clivejo> and my webcam is broke, accidently on purpose
<ovidiu-florin> it's enough to make a synthetizer with your voice :P
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME are set, but when I run dch it does not add the email and timestamp
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: as you can see in https://paste.kde.org/pord0vftl
<ovidiu-florin> what am I missing?
<yofel> it won't do it if it edits an existing UNRELEASED changelog, then it'll just add a new section with your DEBFULLNAME
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then can you just use the pastebin ^^
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<yofel> probably
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/knavalbattle.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> uploading the next attempt at fw5.18
<clivejo> attempt number two acknowledged
<yofel> now it's accepting stuff, finally
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: also the install files list
<clivejo> thats the diff you sent, its commited to debian now
<clivejo> and the package is green
<clivejo> there was a space before Build-dep line in control file, but I think that was my fault
<clivejo> which was causing it to fail
<ovidiu-florin> I looked through the log, it's all there
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: wanna do libkdcraw?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I want to know I I can get commit access
<yofel> soee: so stuff ended up being busted anyway. You'll have to force-downgrade this, but only once we're done with 5.18:
<yofel> libkf5sonnet-dev libkf5sonnetcore5 libkf5sonnetui5 libkf5sonnet5-data sonnet-plugins libkf5sonnet5-dbg plasma-framework-dev plasma-framework libkf5plasmaquick5 libkf5plasma5 plasma-framework-dbg libkf5solid-dev libkf5solid5 libkf5solid5-data libkf5solid-bin qtdeclarative5-kf5solid qml-module-org-kde-solid libkf5solid5-dbg libkf5threadweaver-dev libkf5threadweaver5 libkf5threadweaver5-dbg
<clivejo> need to do a few and get one of us to commit
<yofel> probably easiest to dpkg --force-depends -r them and figure stuff out with apt install -f
<clivejo> what is up with ECM?
<yofel> what do you mean?
<clivejo> they always seem to fail
<yofel> unstable != fail
<clivejo> yet they seem to build sucessfully
<yofel> there's a KCI-W in ecm
<clivejo> yofel: are you still uploading?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> Not in PPA: kactivities-kf5, kdesu, kdnssd-kf5, kfilemetadata-kf5, kwallet-kf5, 
<yofel> ok, let me look for those
<ovidiu-florin> unstable = ???
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: warning level in kci
<ovidiu-florin> ok, ty
<ovidiu-florin> do we have a legent written somewhere for what the colors mean in build status pages?
<ovidiu-florin> legend*
<yofel> no
<yofel> I think we had ages ago
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll make one now in the notes
<yofel> blue: not built yet (needs building, depwait, building, uploading, ...)
<yofel> red: FTBFS or otherwise very broken
<yofel> orange: minor things like lintian warnings, new symbols, etc.
<ovidiu-florin> green ?
<ovidiu-florin> what's FTBFS ?
<yofel> failed to build from source
<yofel> well, green is "ok"
<yofel> or at least auto-qa ok
<ovidiu-florin> what's auto-qa?
<yofel> automated qa
 * clivejo giggles
<yofel> ...
 * ovidiu-florin thinks QA means Qwestions / Answers
 * yofel throws old throuts after clivejo :P
<yofel> Quality Assurance? ^^
<yofel> clivejo: all uploaded, thanks for the reminder
<clivejo> Wikipeda ==> Quality assurance (QA) is a way of preventing mistakes or defects in manufactured products and avoiding problems when delivering solutions or services to customers; which ISO 9000 defines as "part of quality management focused on providing confidence that quality requirements will be fulfilled".
<clivejo> suggests an edit products and software
<ovidiu-florin> thank you for the insight
<clivejo> yofel: can I give the PPA a kick?
<clivejo> ./kubuntu-retry-builds -r frameworks --ppa=kubuntu-ppa --ppaname=staging-frameworks --force ?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> awww
<yofel> no point in doing that until the publisher runs
<yofel> I'm waiting to do the damn same thing
<clivejo> pity they couldnt be uploaded in order
<yofel> we should probably indicate the publisher wait on the status page somehow
<clivejo> a ticking clock icon
<yofel> considering how slow the publisher is today that wouldn't have changed much...
<yofel> possibly, yeah
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: ping
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ping
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: is the core meeting in an hour?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
 * clivejo goes and looks for food
<clivejo> shame we cant poke the publisher
<clivejo> it finished 30mins ago
<clivejo> Published 22 minutes ago
<clivejo> :/
<yofel> interesting how annoying a blinking gear can be :P
<yofel> FINALLY
<yofel> and.. retr
<yofel> y
<yofel> bbiab
<xnox> sgclark, why is there libkdegames4? and why things are not using libkdegames?
<xnox> fyi libkdemages4 now started to ftbfs, due to changes in symbols files, and i'm not sure if i should upload a diff dropping them. 
<xnox> from test rebuild https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20151218.1-xenial-baseline/+build/8534234
<xnox> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20151218.1-xenial-baseline-xenial.html
<yofel> xnox: those are gccinternal symbols and can go, but now that you mention libkdegames4, the whole source might be obsolete by now
<yofel> let me verify that
<yofel> xnox: it seem that for now we still have a bunch of games that rely on libkdegames4, so it'll have to stay
<Rick_Timmis> Hi Everyone.
<Rick_Timmis> Core Team Hangout, will be starting @7pm UTC
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: are you around?
 * yofel throws another large sets of throuts at launchpads janitor
<clivejo> yofel: what does failed to upload mean?
<yofel> open the the build page, there you have a link to the upload log
<yofel> that'll tell you what went wrong
<yofel> essentially that means that the builder wasn't able to upload the build result to the PPA
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233198899/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.kdbusaddons_5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> looks successful
<yofel> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/8809408
<yofel> there's an uploadlog
<clivejo> eakk
<yofel> failed to upload only can happen after successfull builds
<yofel> we'll have to wait until the janitor physically deletes the "deleted" binaries, then we can retry this stuff
<clivejo> :(
<yofel> that might take a couple hours though :/
<clivejo> I dont like janitor
<clivejo> so some of your ppa1 packages got built?
<clivejo> and made binary babies
<yofel> yes, *with* the epoch, and those zombies are now blocking stuff
<clivejo> eak
<yofel> that's why you don't mess this stuff up, ever -.-
<yofel> meh
 * clivejo makes notes
<clivejo> dont do what yofel did, ever
<yofel> at least now you learnt what that launchpad can fail to upload stuff ;P
<yofel> s/what//
<clivejo> and epoch's are evil
<clivejo> networkmanager failed to build
<clivejo> is that going to be another problem?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> didn't I remove those symbols?
<clivejo> surprise!!
<clivejo> their back!
<clivejo> they're
<yofel> let me c&p the symbolfile from a 5.17 build and see what the diff is
<ovidiu-florin> http://youtu.be/lYiEQd2QZcs
<yofel> yes, I did remove them... 
<yofel> wth
<yofel> maybe I forgot to push /o\
<clivejo> push phillip push!
<yofel> I did this time :P
<clivejo> its a networkmanager baby!
<yofel> @podcast: LOL
<clivejo> yofel you watching the podcast?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> Ive stalled
<snele> will plasma 5.6 make it into 16.04?
<ahoneybun> 5.6 is set for 2016-03-22
<ahoneybun> so it would be real close
<mamarley> It will almost definitely be in one of the PPAs though.
<yofel> PPAs certainly, release... dunno. Event the beta release is after our beta1 milestone...
<clivejo> yippeeeeeee
<genii> Heh
<yofel> hm, we need to do an archive cleanup check at some point
<yofel> I just found out that we have 3 useless l10n packges in the archive by coincidence
<yofel> aaand I found a bug in our pkg-kde-tools merge
<yofel> this day is getting better every minute
<clivejo> whats the bug?
<yofel> debian: kde-l10n-cavalencia, ubuntu: kde-l10n-ca-valencia
<yofel> breaks the kde-l10n:all substvar
<clivejo> and thats one of the worst ones to break :/
<yofel> well, it really just messes with the valencia package, but not nice
<yofel> I think we need some defined package list that we should be using for upgrade tests
<clivejo> have you tried restarting a failed to upload FW?
<yofel> there I had the idea to install kde-l10n-* and boom, two issues slap me right in the face
<yofel> no, I know that they'll fail again
<clivejo> how do you know when the files have actually been deleted?
<yofel> I'm looking at the package deletion page, that shows sources in "Deleted" state
<yofel> as long as they're visible, stuff stays broken
<clivejo> could someone on the LP channel hurry it along?
<yofel> I don't think the sysadmins mess with the cronjob unless it's a real emergency
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: fancy fixing kalgebra?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233127145/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kalgebra_4%3A15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ovidiu-florin> anything
<ovidiu-florin> but tomorrow
<clivejo> no prob
<ovidiu-florin> I can't anymore today
<clivejo> Ill do it :)
<clivejo> its a missing files one, should be easy enough to fix
<ronnoc> Hi guys! It appears that one is not able to comment on the Kubuntu website at the moment. I tried to leave a comment about the new package release, but I get an error about filling out name / email even though that info. was present. 
<ovidiu-florin> comments should be disabled
<ovidiu-florin> ronnoc: 
<ronnoc> ovidiu-florin:  ok. that's fine. perhaps the comment box should not be visible then?
<ovidiu-florin> ronnoc: I know
<ovidiu-florin> I've fixed it now
<ronnoc> OK :)
<ovidiu-florin> some people forget to disable them ( yofel ) :P
 * yofel thought they were disabled in general...
<ronnoc> I copied my positive comment to the clippy, so I'll head over to G+ and comment there :)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah... WP does not allow you to do that
<ovidiu-florin> without installing a plugin
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: turn them off globally
<clivejo> Settings>Discussion>Allow people to post comments
<clivejo> saves you having to do it manually on each page
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: done, thanks
 * ovidiu-florin ZZZzzzzz.....
<yofel> nooooo, after all the fixed stuff -.-
<clivejo> you updated it to 4.4.1?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: ^
<yofel> clivejo: 4.4.0 right now
<clivejo> check for updates
<clivejo> 4.4.1 is bug release
<yofel> I saw it, but I'm not sure if we do that or canonical IS
<clivejo> Id so it ASAP :P
<clivejo> do
<yofel> well, lets hang up a vodoo doll and pray that nothing happens until tomorrow
 * clivejo is updating all his sites 
<yofel> now I'm curious what they fixed...
 * yofel looks
<clivejo> fixes a cross-site scripting vulnerability
<clivejo> and approx 50 other minor bugs
<clivejo> yofel: can you help me with kdesdk-thumbnailers?
<yofel> sec
<clivejo> it looks like an install file change#
<clivejo> so I commented out the kde4 files and run it in pbuilder
<clivejo> it completes but the two packages are empty and no reports of missing lists
<clivejo> it doesnt seem to build any files either :/
<yofel> ah ahhah ahahhhaaha
<yofel> another badly split and/or partly migrated thing
<yofel> it only contains one thumnailer, and you're missing the one optional build-dep that's required to build that
<yofel> so even though you have all required deps, it doesn't actually do anything useful
 * yofel has a kgamma dejavú
<clivejo> what build dep am I missing?
<yofel> -- The following OPTIONAL packages have not been found:
<yofel>  * GettextPO
<clivejo> libgettextpo-dev ?
 * genii sacrifices a small vegetarian mammal to the voodoo doll
<yofel> dunno, install it and see if it helps
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> I had another one like this, cant remember the name :/
<yofel> welcome to the world where people split stuff out and don't care what happens to the remains........
<clivejo> ok that seems to have worked, built 3 files
<clivejo> ooo Neon hook is fixed!
<yofel> it is nice to have the crashes gone ^^
<clivejo> yeah scared the life outta me the first time it happened
<clivejo> thought Id done something wrong
<clivejo> hi Blizzz#
<yofel> welcome to FOSS development, where you either develop an ignorance shield against all kinds of complaints after a while or quit doing it
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<clivejo> wow 400Mb of updates
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo , i'm stick ing around later then usual to seei if plasma 5.5 will be ready soon
<yofel> not today
<yofel> unless launchpad shows some mercy
<Blizzz> hey clivejo
<BluesKaj> ok yofel thanks 
<clivejo> sorry BluesKaj, run into more problems
<clivejo> soory Blizzz, my autocomplete malfunctioned :/
<BluesKaj> no need to be sorry 
<BluesKaj> ok I'll see you guys tomorrow
<Blizzz> clivejo: no worried :)
 * yofel remembers the last couple weeks
<Blizzz> s/worried/worries
<yofel> clivejo: you've been doing like 500% the work of the official devs, you may feel awesome :P
<clivejo> I feel smelly!
<clivejo> not awesome!
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> the plumbing job was in a cattle shed!
<yofel> ouch
<clivejo> yofel: mind scanning over artikulate --> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233164504/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.artikulate_4%3A15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> no idea whats wrong there :/
<clivejo> I asked in kde-dev and noone answered :(
<yofel> what does that even test.....
 * clivejo shrugs
<clivejo> should I bump /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/dhmk.mk to 3?
<yofel> for kf5, yes
<clivejo> think that will make a difference to the tests?
<yofel> maybe not, but it will prevent other possible silent breakage
<yofel> iirc it sets paths and stuff like that for frameworks
<clivejo> tests are xvfb-run
<clivejo> could that make a difference?
<clivejo> yofel: is there a way to grep through the archive for /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2 and bump them to 3?
<yofel> feel free to clone all repos and do the greb
<yofel> *p
<yofel> but don't update anything that's still qt4
<clivejo> well I still have apps cloned locally in workspace/apps
<clivejo> nope, bumping to 3 doesnt solve the test issue
<clivejo> Schema at file  ""  is invalid. sounds wrong
<yofel>  uh, looking at the test code this might be another ark...
<yofel> but this time out of lazyness
<clivejo> oh?
<yofel> clivejo: look at init() in autotests/testcoursefiles.cpp
<clivejo> I am
<clivejo> there is nothing there
<yofel> there is a fixme there
<clivejo> TODO
<clivejo> uncomment KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceDir("appdata" , "./autotests/data"); ?
<yofel> I wouldn't do that, if upstream says that's broken I believe them
<yofel> yep, works once you install it
<yofel> so... skipit
<clivejo> phoney?
<clivejo> in rules?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> thats cheating
<yofel> EDONTCARE
<yofel> or well, we can autopkgtest this
<yofel> but other than actually fixing the test there's no way to get this to work during build time
<clivejo> yofel: should I comment out the current autotest and leave a FIXME notice or remove them completely?
<yofel> might as well leave a fixme
<clivejo> it should be fixed in future releases?
<yofel> maybe
<clivejo> LOL I sense you dont see that happening!
<clivejo> any time soon anyways
<yofel> I've seen a lot of disable tests in the packages from debian, so I'm not sure if we should
<yofel> which reminds me......
<yofel> we never did merge apps with debian, did we?
<clivejo> this is true
 * clivejo didnt do it
<yofel> so, launchpad deleted *some* packages o.O
<yofel> I retried *some* packages
<yofel> anyway, off to bed. work tomorrow
<clivejo> night night yofel
 * clivejo goes to bed too
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-07
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.2: X/WIP 5.5.3 X/TODO, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<bshah> something is wrong with version numbering of frameworks..
<bshah> http://mobile.kci.pangea.pub:8080/job/vivid_unstable_frameworks_solid_pub/3/
<bshah> or maybe mobile CI is doing something crazy
<yofel> bshah: we noticed yesterday that a couple packages had too high version numbers that they shouldn't have and fixed them. That also means that any existing binaries have to be deleted by hand as updates won't work for those 
<yofel> really sorry about that, but you'll have to manully fix the mobile ci for this
<yofel> *manually
<bshah> yofel: so i believe I can run frameworks update with Permit: older_version config for reprepro?
<yofel> dunno, I'm not too familiar with reprepro, sorry
<bshah> since that version downgrade is not intentional.. I believe I will go with that
<bshah> thanks
 * bshah triggers mass rebuild
<yofel> kwallet-kf5 Dependency wait: libkf5gpgmepp-dev (>= 15.12.0~)
<yofel> why does a framework depend on an application lib....
<yofel> builds fine with 15.08 at least
<clivejo> yofel: did you poke the FW PPA?
<yofel> yeah, stuff is building now
<clivejo> I see amd64 kinit just finished successfully
<clivejo> kwindowsystem seems to have a symbols problem
<clivejo> what does - W: oxygen5-icon-theme: latest-debian-changelog-entry-without-new-version - mean?
<yofel> we dropped the epoch in the rename but didn't wipe the changelog. So it complains about the "downgrade"
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> can I fix that?
<yofel> just ignore it, it'll vanish once we release it once
<clivejo> I want to bump the standards as well
<yofel> well that you can do, go ahead
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> but leave the changelog ?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> debian git is slow today :/
<clivejo> actually I think it might be down
 * clivejo pokes kactivities-kf5
 * clivejo pokes plasma-frameworks
<clivejo> wow, LP must be busy
<clivejo> Start in 56 minutes 
 * clivejo wanders off to play with the pup
<clivejo> yofel: just poked the last package, looking good :)
<soee> clivejo: i can test them when they are ready. I'm sick but i can do some tests :(
<yofel> soee: did you get my message yesterday?
<yofel> about the downgrades?
<soee> yofel: i don't think so
<soee> i was sleeping almost whole day :/
<yofel> soee: we had to downgrade a couple packages, so you'll have to downgrade these:
<yofel> libkf5sonnet-dev libkf5sonnetcore5 libkf5sonnetui5 libkf5sonnet5-data sonnet-plugins libkf5sonnet5-dbg plasma-framework-dev plasma-framework libkf5plasmaquick5 libkf5plasma5 plasma-framework-dbg libkf5solid-dev libkf5solid5 libkf5solid5-data libkf5solid-bin qtdeclarative5-kf5solid qml-module-org-kde-solid libkf5solid5-dbg libkf5threadweaver-dev libkf5threadweaver5 libkf5threadweaver5-dbg
<yofel> maybe just dpkg --force-depends -r the list and reinstall them
<soee> they are in archive or some ppa ?
<yofel> you'll need the frameworks ppa versions if you have plasma 5.5
<yofel> archive is too old
<soee> so teh staging-frameworks ?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> the packages look good to me, just some minor technical stuff to fix
<soee> done
<soee> i'll reboot
<soee> yofel: all seems to be fine
<soee> why we dont have framworks vesion listed in About ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> clivejo: now when Frameworsk 5.18 are ready, maybe you can upload Plasma 5.5.3 ?
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<mamarley> yofel: I have encountered an issue after upgrading to frameworks 5.18.  It does not appear to be possible to access kwallet over dbus now; any applications that attempt to use it (such as he KDE Wallet part of systemsettings) take forever to load and do not work.
<mamarley> When run on the console, I get error messages like "Failed to call method: org.kde.KWallet.isEnabled: object_path= /modules/kwalletd5: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<yofel> mamarley: if you have FW 5.17 installed, please also do the above mentioned downgrade
<yofel> although that should not affect kwallet..
<mamarley> I already force-downgraded all those packages.
<yofel> strange, I'll test it later
<soee> hmm wait.. i thought i have 5.18 but after reboot updates showed up and now i have 5.18 to update to
<soee> ok went good, brb
<yofel> meh, kactivities also starts putting plugins into public library paths *-.-
<soee> ok there is some problem with kwallet
<soee> i have a lot of prompts for passwords for mail boxes, owncloud client etc.
<mamarley> soee: Yeah, that's the same problem I am seeing.
<clivejo> yofel: what you think about staging plasma 5.5.3?
<clivejo> a lot of these KCI errors seem to be problems with the KCI system itself :(
<vip> few upgrades ago (upgrade to -staging) i've also had issues with kwallet
<vip> can't remember exactly, but I've to do something with kwallet files (import from backup? change path?)
<soee> but there is problem to start KwalletManager application
<soee> if it start after some time, it freezes when changing some options :)
<mamarley> yofel: I have discovered some more information about the kwallet problem that may or may not be helpful.  There is a running instance of kwalletd started by sddm-helper, apparently on login.  If this instance is killed, it goes Zombie.  After that, the next attempt to use kwallet starts another instance of kwalletd5 that works correctly.
<soee> mamarley: so sddm starts it wrong way ?
<mamarley> soee: Not sure.  If it starts automatically, I am not sure why sddm needs to start it at all.
<soee> mamarley: d you have kwalletd and kwalletd5 running ?
<mamarley> soee: Yep, those two running, and a Zombie instance of kwalletd5 that was started by sddm and killed by me.
<rdieter_work> mamarley: the sddm-started one is (probably) the work of kwallet-pam
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> mamarley: it's started for unlock-at-login if your wallet password matches your account password
<yofel> shadeslayer: stuff like this belongs into QT_PLUGIN_PATH, right? W: kactivities: shlib-without-versioned-soname usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so libkactivitymanagerd_plugin.so
<shadeslayer> looks like it
<shadeslayer> looks like an odd place to install it
<shadeslayer> it also depends on how plasma loads it tbh
<yofel> shadeslayer: looks like it's handled as like just any other lib at build time at least :/
<yofel> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kactivities.git&a=blob&h=25575834ad589b69a7b8eb15af7891f83f0cbb86&hb=2e3e00ee959107ed8eec87edd490121b5a3c31a7&f=src%2Fservice%2FCMakeLists.txt
 * yofel has no idea how plugin loading is supposed to be done
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> lets looky at Plugin.cpp
<shadeslayer> if only quickgit was quick
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's the plugin loader helper
<shadeslayer> see src/service/Plugin.h
<shadeslayer> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kactivities.git&a=blob&h=3e3ae801f35749216c8bbe9d79d419ae4ac6b4ca&hb=2e3e00ee959107ed8eec87edd490121b5a3c31a7&f=src%2Fservice%2FPlugin.h
<yofel> shadeslayer: found where this came from: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kactivities.git&a=commit&h=4a79fa2394ad8bb8e3a6b4ada0cf460d93419100
<shadeslayer> so it's probably just terribly named
<shadeslayer> I don't understand why it needs to be a separate lib though
<shadeslayer> sitter: ^
<shadeslayer> oh
<sitter> talk to ivan?
<shadeslayer> ah yeah
<shadeslayer> I remember this
<shadeslayer> Calamares had the exact same stuff xD
<shadeslayer> sitter: nvm, solved :P
<yofel> so this is supposed to be fine?
<shadeslayer> I don't remember how we solved it in Calamares, but I guess that's another way? 
<yofel> well, if it has to be a lib then that's okay I guess
<yofel> leaves the question how to make lintian happy.. slap an artificial 0 SOVERSION to the lib?
<shadeslayer> best talk to ivan about the so version
<yofel> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> you can just override it for now, and talk to upstream
<sitter> if it doesn't install a header it doesn't need a soversion and needs a lintian override
<yofel> ok
<shadeslayer> it doesn't afaict
<yofel> doesn't look like it, which makes me wonder why the commit message says "that all plugins link against"...
<yofel> oh, the qml plugins I guess
<sitter> internal plugins one presumes?
 * shadeslayer ponders about creating burger
<shadeslayer> I found vegetarian salami, weirdest thing ever
<sitter> shadeslayer: http://authoritynutrition.com/9-ways-that-processed-foods-are-killing-people/
<yofel> that's made out of... paprika and tofu?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah I think so
<shadeslayer> sitter: we're all going to die of cancer anyway
<sitter> you maybe
<shadeslayer> sitter: if you're composed of organic cells, you're going to get cancer
<sitter> doesn't mean I'll die of it
<shadeslayer> yeah I guess that depends on how much of it you have
<yofel> rather where it happens and how bad it is, can go very quickly if you're unlucky...
<Riddell> Rick_Timmis!
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you want a Kubuntu poster stand thing
<shadeslayer> the one Riddell had
<yofel> I think that's better off going to one of the more conferency-going people
<yofel> even if I would love to have it ^^
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> well, I was thinking of taking it to FOSDEM
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> cya later
<yofel> question is moot then anyway as I won't be there
<marco-parillo> I think valorie is a good conference goer.
<snele> Rick_Timmis: are you maintainer of muon package manager?
<genii> My spidey sense says Yes
<yofel> BluesKaj: it's in ppa-landing, but uninstallable after I had to delete some FW 5.17 packages. I'm almost done with 5.18, once it's done I'll copy that and ping you
<BluesKaj> yofel:  cool , thanks 
<yofel> there seem to be kwallet issues with 5.18 though :/
<BluesKaj> i don't bother with kwallet, unless there's a dependency problem
<yofel> nope
<genii> Is this one of those PPA that needs a key to access?
<yofel> genii: nope https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-landing/+packages
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> I have Xenial running now off a USB stick, works fairly well 
<BluesKaj> yofel:  I've been "cheating" with staging and ci ppas, so there's no upgrades for me ..plasma 5.5.2 is running quite well with very few problems so far, but I don't use PIMs applications or kwallet etc, since I'm a home user
<yofel> heh
 * yofel managed to completely break kwallet on his desktop
<yofel> dunno how I managed to do that, doesn't respond to anything and kwalletmanager just shows an empty window
<BluesKaj> been learning how to use "activities", never thought I'd bother :-)
<clivejo> how you getting on BluesKaj?
<clivejo> still dragging your feet?
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  how?
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  I've got 5.5.working
<yofel> ok, that should conclude the uploads for frameworks, now to wait for it to build and we can finally mark something neither TODO nor WIP
<clivejo> yofel: what did you upload?
<yofel> the symbol updates
<clivejo> any further with kwallet?
<yofel> haven't updated here yet, will debug it once I actually get the error myself
<yofel> seems to be sddm or kwallet-pam related though, mparillo_ found out that much
<clivejo> ask debian/maxy?
<yofel> I think upstream would be more appropriate, but lets see
<clivejo> anything I can do/help with?
<yofel> continue with applications I guess
<yofel> plasam 5.5.3 can go up once 5.18 is copied
<yofel> which has to wait for the publisher
<clivejo> I think some apps need higher FW version
<yofel> hm, I thought I retried all those failures after copying 5.17
<mamarley> Yay!  It is nice running up-to-date KDE again :)  Thanks for your efforts!
<yofel> and 5.18 wasn't out yet when 15.12 happened, so that can't be required
 * yofel wonders if kwallet requires 15.12 gpgmepp
<yofel> for some reason there's a cyclic dpendency
<clivejo> more chickens and eggs
<yofel> indeed
<clivejo> yofel: have you staged plasma 5.5.3 yet?
<yofel> no, as I said, has to wait for 5.18 to be in the ppa
<yofel> you can already generate the packages though if you want
<clivejo> could we not run staging script?
<clivejo> and then only upload when the publisher finsihed?
<yofel> I just said that you can..
<clivejo> plasma packages are up-to-date?
<yofel> I don't get the question
<clivejo> the package list
<clivejo> should be up to date
<yofel> probably, but run it anyway
<yofel> upstream is unreliable..
<yofel> even if Jonathan learned the lession I think ^^
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> how did I break kwindowsystem..
<yofel> oh, how did that happen o.O
<yofel> meh, more waiting
<mamarley> Stupid blinking gear.  I know the pain. :/
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pq7idte0i does that look right?
<yofel> does that script still do git diff...
<yofel> clivejo: ignore that
<yofel> run git diff yourself
<clivejo> its hung the terminal again!
<yofel> type "reset"
<yofel> you won't see input, but after you press enter the shell should work again
<clivejo> why is that?
<yofel> the arguments are wrong so it tries to run the pager from within another process, which breaks the I/O streams
<yofel> I'm just trying to fix that
<clivejo> thats better https://paste.kde.org/pxz4ff4wr
<yofel> that's actually wong
<yofel> I wonder where you need to add that exception...
<yofel> meh
<clivejo> discover name?
<clivejo> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-7ubuntu1 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 123 kB
<yofel> Riddell: how do you properly document a source tarball rename in our current tooling?
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<yofel> oh, found it
<yofel> it's inside the script itself...
<yofel> more hardcoding
<clivejo> thats .... handy
<yofel> clivejo: git pull and try again
<clivejo> no changes
<yofel> good
<yofel> and your shell still in one piece?
<clivejo> so its called muon-discover?
<clivejo> yes, you fixed it?
<yofel> yep, good
<yofel> muon-discover is the binary name, so might as well go with that for the source
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> and makes sense
<clivejo> staging script is running
<yofel> doing the same here... I really don't trust that thing since yesterday
<yofel> hm, bump-build-dep-versions is now actually doing useful things
<yofel> but we don't have a working way to properly update those
<yofel> and the script should also handle the qt5 deps
<yofel> but this is progress
<clivejo> bumping to 5.18.0 thats right, isnt it?
<yofel> santa++
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> that way you at least won't *forget* to copy frameworks :P
<yofel> as it's simply build nothing
<clivejo> any progress on the publisher?
<yofel> *it'll
<clivejo> we just have to keep on top of the releases :P
<yofel> thanks for the reminder, it's done
<yofel> do you know how to script-copy stuff?
<clivejo> yofel: no
<yofel> bzr co lp:kubuntu-dev-tools
<yofel> or update your checkout, I just fixed something there
<clivejo> but if the workflow is working correctly, the build deps should be in the archive?
<clivejo> no?
<yofel> no, for that someone would have to upload frameworks to the archive
<yofel> I have no intention of doing that right now
<yofel> not with kwallet potentially broken
<yofel> in kubuntu-dev-tools go to bin, then ./kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks xenial ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing xenial
<clivejo> does it have to rebuild?
<yofel> the script is less flexible than copy-package from ubuntu-archive-tools, but that one doesn't have an -a option
<clivejo> or just copy bins?
<yofel> it copies bins by default
<clivejo> then we need to wait on publish to faff around and do its job
<yofel> that command was for landing, after that run it again for staging-plasma
<clivejo> ah plasma-mediacentre
<clivejo> the bot keeps blaming me for brekaing it
<clivejo> you "Removed merge artifacts from the changelog" a week ago
<yofel> yes?
<clivejo> how do I figure out whats wrong?
<yofel> do what the CI job does by hand?
<clivejo> what does it do?
<clivejo> its all magic
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> ok, script done, now to see if the epochs are right
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> oh to have a decent internet connection
<yofel> ok, script output looks ~fine
<yofel> any progress with the pkg copying?
<yofel> now that was fun, I just plugged out a monitor on wily and krunner crashed
 * yofel copies stuff to landing himself
<yofel> I'm actually waiting for that, I'll leave staging-plasma to you
<clivejo> sorry
<clivejo> doing other stuffs
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> thats the first time the staging script has completed with nothing in manual
<yofel> that's why I insisted on actually getting things done, otherwise you have to fix the same stuff over and over again :P
<clivejo> do you want to continue on with it?
<yofel> landing copy done
<yofel> are you copying staging?
<clivejo> I havent checked out the dev tools yet
<yofel> then I'll do it
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> or do you want to wait for the publisher even longer? :P
<clivejo> you are definitely a machine!
<yofel> it's one command...
 * clivejo can only do and think about one thing at a time
<yofel> note it down though, that's how I always copy stuff around
<clivejo> Ive made a note of the command you mentioned above
<yofel> klearppa in there is how you reasonable delete stuff btw.
<yofel> mass-delete I mean
<clivejo> whats bothering me is that its bzr
<clivejo> and I dont know bzr
<yofel> just use it like svn
<yofel> branch based bzr is a bit annoying IMO, but connection based one is almost identical to svn and rather convenient
<yofel> it's not like that repo gets updates very often, maybe a commit a month
<yofel> it's the "useful random tools" repo for stuff that's not tied to the automation stuff
<clivejo> will I do an upload?
<clivejo> and would you pause KCI for me to do a commit
<yofel> yeah, go ahead, but wait for the publisher with the upload
<yofel> and could you file out the paperwork for your membership application while you're at it? Thanks :P
<clivejo> has the publisher not finished?
<yofel> no https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.series_filter=xenial&batch=300
<clivejo> so I cant upload til thats done?
<clivejo> membership for what?
<yofel> well, you can, but then we have to retry stuff after the publisher is done. It's easier to just wait for ti
<yofel> kubuntu-members
<clivejo> too much like hard work
<clivejo> I hate writing about myself
<clivejo> especially telling people how great and good I am
<yofel> well, me too, but it's not like you need to write much. You don't need testimonials either as all you need is +3 in the meeting and at least 3 council member talk to you all the time here
<clivejo> an inside job huh?
<clivejo> thats cheating :P
<yofel> pretty much, which is why I said "paperwork" ^^
<yofel> as that's all that's left
<yofel> there you go
<clivejo> which is better to do first, the debian commit or the upload?
<yofel> do the git stuff as I already paused CI
<clivejo> I mean in general?
<clivejo> pushing
<yofel> doesn't really matter, you should do both around the same time so that someone else doesn't work on out-of-sync stuff
<clivejo> that was quick
<clivejo> done!
<clivejo> publisher still making a kerfuffle
<clivejo> ?
<clivejo> Il upload them anyway, I enjoy giving them a poke
<clivejo> helps me learn the structure
<clivejo> grrrr now Im being blamed for breeze
<yofel> heh
<clivejo> yofel: I had a thought about making a ninjas based on mediawiki, what you think?
<yofel> hmpf, now the mergers are going mental
<clivejo> I noticed!
<yofel> move the notepad to a wiki? NO
<clivejo> and they blaming me!
<yofel> we had a wiki based coordination page, it was a mess
<clivejo> but was it a mess cause noone updated it?
<yofel> the other way, too many people editing at the same time
<yofel> aaan the publisher is done
<clivejo> if you structure it right a wiki is a great way to make docs
<yofel> the ninjas pad is not a doc
<yofel> that there's guides on there is because we had no other place for it
<clivejo> I mean packaging docs
<yofel> *those* should move
<clivejo> the guide ovidiu-florin and I are working on
<yofel> yes, those should move to a wiki
<yofel> once you're done
<clivejo> its a WIP, we never be done
<yofel> or maybe we can make a devel section on the official docs site
<yofel> if you don't mind writing RST
<clivejo> I dont know RST
<clivejo> and Im not up for learning :P
<yofel> not much different from Markup
<clivejo> can I start the upload?
<yofel> or markdown
<yofel> yes
<yofel> oh, we just did the perl transition, no wonder there's so many updates
<doko> sitter, Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular/4:15.08.2-0ubuntu3  anything wrong with kde?
<clivejo> does weegie not generate the page until a package it uploaded?
<yofel> weegie is a 10min cronjob
<clivejo> I pushed the build status a while ago
<yofel> doko: I'll look in a sec
<doko> ta
<clivejo> shoot
<clivejo> I didt
<doko> yofel, there are more no-change uploads failing
<clivejo> pushed config file
<yofel> I see, but I need to build this myself as that apt message is useless
<yofel> clivejo: the status page also won't show "Pending" sources btw.
<clivejo> I forgot to commit it :/
<clivejo> before I pushed
<yofel> heh
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> seee, i can only do one thing at a time!
<clivejo> Im no good at multi-tasking 
<yofel> meh, I need an sbuild chroot, aptitude doesn't see any issues with okular in pbuilder
 * ovidiu-florin heard someone saying his name
<yofel> heyho
<ovidiu-florin> hello
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  are you "hearing things" again?
<ovidiu-florin> I am hearing things
<ovidiu-florin> but what's with the again?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin:  jk :-)
 * yofel got new headphones today so he's hearing stuff too
<BluesKaj> oh nice , what did you buy, yofel?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do they have a microphone?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ping
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: no, my headset still works, but it's slightly broken so not for travelling / outdoors anymore
<yofel> BluesKaj: http://www.teufel.de/kopfhoerer/mute-p15847.html
<yofel> they don't have an english site sadly
 * BluesKaj still uses his old sennheiser HDR116s
<yofel> they also make excellent headphones, but as I'm travelling a lot I wanted to try something with noise cancellation, and sennheiser is rather expensive there
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.5.3_xenial.html
<clivejo> all greens and blues :)
<clivejo> muon-discover is orange
<yofel> muon will go yellow, but I think as that doesn't ship headers we can just override the warnings
 * clivejo is happy!
<yofel> oh right, that static lib also has to go
<clivejo> stomp on it?
<yofel> nah, I'll just send it into exile
<yofel> why is that even explicitely listed in the install file...
<clivejo> was it me?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you did not mention yellow before
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I call orange yellow
<yofel> because on one of my old displays that appeared yellow
<clivejo> yofel: are you colour blind?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: then I recommend: enchroma.com
<yofel> no, but as I just said, it's a habit :P
<yofel> ahahha
<clivejo> my dad couldnt tell the different between greens and browns
<ovidiu-florin> why is oxigen-icons5 orange?
<clivejo> libs
<clivejo> oh sorry
<clivejo> what release?
<clivejo> only orange on plasma is muon-discover and thats to do with libs
<clivejo> which yofel is going to excile
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: temporary warning because lintian is confused by rename and reversion
<ovidiu-florin> in frameworks
<clivejo> yofel: was muon-discover my edit?
<ovidiu-florin> where is the warning?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: buildlog
<yofel> clivejo: what did you edit?
<ovidiu-florin> where in the build log?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: click on show/hide on the status page
<yofel> that shows the parsed log parts
<clivejo> you said that a private lib was installed
<yofel> ah no, that was jonathan
<clivejo> did I add it to the install file?
<yofel> uh, sbuild crashed, wtf?
<ovidiu-florin> what's standards-version?
<yofel> the version of the debian-policy that the packaging complies with
<yofel> !info debian-policy
<ubottu> debian-policy (source: debian-policy): Debian Policy Manual and related documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.6.1 (wily), package size 1808 kB, installed size 3684 kB
<yofel> now lets see how this plasma 5.5 thing looks like
<yofel> uhm....
<yofel> after years of saying "monochrome looks better, you color liking guys are weird" we have colored menu buttions again?!?
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> And clicking on "Restart" gives me a message box saying "Malformed URL"
<yofel> great start...
<BluesKaj> just had a 102 package upgrade here 
 * mamarley slaps the publisher around a bit with a large trout.
<yofel> urgh, now I know what "ugly taskbar highlighting" meant...
<yofel> ugly indeed
<mamarley> Knock on wood, but all of my systems started looking better once I upgraded to frameworks 5.18.
<yofel> interestingly kwallet works for me
<mamarley> Hmm, odd.  I am about to reboot, so I will try it again.
<yofel> oh wait, I use auto-login, so it probably didn't even try to start it at login
<yofel> let me turn that off
<yofel> is anyone able to open the sddm kcm? Here systemsettings just freezes
<mamarley> yofel: It freezes here too.  Sorry, I hadn't tried that before.
<yofel> well, I guess this would be boring otherwise -.-
<clivejo> Login Screen?
<yofel> it's kcm
<clivejo> oh my corrupt font is back :(
<yofel> wow, and all-green status page. Haven't seen that in a while
<mamarley> I just rebooted (with Plasma 5.5.3) and kwallet is still busted. :/
<clivejo> still an orange on mine
<clivejo> amd64 muon-discover
<yofel> refresh? ^^
<clivejo> stupid browser cache
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> all green now
 * genii kicks listlessly at kwallet
<clivejo> and only one ppa2!
<clivejo> thats amazing
 * clivejo opens a bottle
<yofel> am I blind or is there no product for sddm-kcm on bugs.kde.org o.O?
<yofel> oh, it's a component...
<clivejo> sbuild-build-depends-artikulate-dummy : Depends: libkf5declarative-dev but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo>                                          Depends: libkf5newstuff-dev but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo>                                          Depends: libkf5xmlgui-dev but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> this builds from me in pbuilder
<clivejo> why not on LP?
<yofel> do you have the other ppas enabled in pbuilder?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> copy over frameworks to apps too
<yofel> I probably deleted something that was required
<clivejo> you are determine I use kopy arent you!
<yofel> well, either you do or I do :P
<yofel> and I'm debugging sddm
<yofel> strange, the kcm works fine when you start it from the commandline
<clivejo> ok staging-frameworks -> staging-kdeapplications?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> copying plasma to landing in the meanwhile
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<clivejo> ok I think it copied
<clivejo> something
<yofel> looks about right
<clivejo> isnt plasma 5.5.3?
<yofel> it says 5.5.3?
<clivejo> topics says 5.4.3
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial
<yofel> it says both
<yofel> and I can finally remove that "not packaged yet" message
<clivejo> we should put a status page on kubuntu.org
<yofel> no
<BluesKaj> plasmashell -v plasmashell 5.5.3
<yofel> it's linked from qa.kubuntu.co.uk, that's enough
<clivejo> awwwww, but we can have pretty icons 
<clivejo> and tables
<yofel> well, I started making the status script output json, so someone can just go and write pretty templates plesae
<yofel> just make the whole status folder a flask app or so
<yofel> I REALLY want to get rid of "echo html" in that script...
<yofel> this isn't the 90s
<clivejo> does it bug you?
<yofel> what bugs me is that half of the people here are professional software developers and half of our scripts look like being written by some script kiddie :P
<BluesKaj> i thoughy scipt kiddies were strictly copy and paste
<BluesKaj> thought
<clivejo> too many technologies
<yofel> well, we got rid of some of that ^^
<BluesKaj> guest I'm a "script old fogey" , I do a lot of copy and paste
<yofel>  sbuild-build-depends-okular-dummy : Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.14) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel>                                      Depends: libkactivities-dev (>= 4:4.11) but it is not going to be installed
<yofel>                                      Depends: libkexiv2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> okay, something in the archive is busted indeed
<yofel> now how do I make sbuild output debug mode
<clivejo> is okular still kde4?
<clivejo> kf5 port is libkf5activities-dev ?
<yofel> this is okular 15.08
<yofel> doko: seems you already figured out that kdelibs needs a rebuild
<clivejo> yofel: got an email saying Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: copying a package.
<yofel> . . .
<clivejo> and a very long OUPS number
<yofel> copy it again
<clivejo> dont even know what it copied!
<clivejo> if anything
<clivejo> just run it all again?
<yofel> it doesn't say in the mail?
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> just internal error
<yofel> well bummer, there's no error on the ppa page either, probably because of the error :(
<yofel> just copy stuff again, it'll skip the done parts
<yofel> I think..
<clivejo> or break it!
<yofel> you could run the script with --sync
<yofel> then it's slower, but it'll tell you immediately if something goes wrong
<clivejo> already rerunning it
<yofel> (the API for that is deprecated though)
<clivejo> done
<yofel> meh, I need to file a removal request for the kde-l10n packages that had their last release in kde4 times
<yofel> and there is the muon notifier crash
<yofel> lets try .3
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/eo/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_device_automounter.mo', which is also in package kde-l10n-eo 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1
<yofel> still something broken :(
<yofel> oh, -eo is not in the locale list...
<yofel> more pkg-kde-tools patchery
<yofel> nooooow
<yofel> how does one backport stuff these days
 * clivejo shrugs
<yofel> but users demand backports! How can you be such a lazy bum you douchebag and not make users happy but only selfishly care about your own interests and...
<yofel>  /sarcasm mode off
<clivejo> if users want backports, let them make backports :P
<yofel> usually I would agree, but knowing kde software, I fear what the result would be :P
<yofel> come to think of it, we need qt5.5 don't we
<clivejo> its nice to see the senile FIX count dropping!
<yofel> indeed
<clivejo> but it never seems to clear the build queue
<yofel> I think us getting work done doesn't help with that either :P
<clivejo> and sitter seems to have removed a few slots
<yofel> the build nodes kept freezing on him I think, and reducing their number seems to help
<yofel> so, there already are wily backports branches for frameworks
<clivejo> think sgclark was working on that
<yofel> well, nobody seems to have every documented how to do git-based backports
<yofel> so I'll be writing my own workflow
<yofel> hurray for missing documentation
<BluesKaj> bb tomorrow....latef folks, take care
<yofel>  /home/yofel/src/kubuntu-automation/do-all git merge kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> The command was executed sucessfully in all the directories.
<yofel> serously o.O
<clivejo> what you doing?!?
<yofel> backports
<yofel> I guess this is fairly straight forward if we don't add changelogs in backports
<yofel> now where is that qt5.5 ppa again
<clivejo> scott howards?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~showard314/+archive/ubuntu/qt5.5
<yofel> nah, found the official one
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/backup-qt551
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> so you copy those to backports?
<yofel> yeah, just did
<yofel> well, to staging for now
<clivejo> backports _should_ be easier to do?
<yofel> yes, well, at least for current stable
<yofel> you only need to figure out the stuff that you need to backport as well or change to older versions
<yofel> now to get a status page
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING W/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial
<clivejo> "Because there's an ARM build, and because the ARM builders are not properly virtualized, this team must *never* contain anyone who is not employed by Canonical."
<yofel> fw 5.18 W/WIP
<yofel> heh, that's still true I guess?
<clivejo> how do you edit the build status page to show both wily and xenial?
<yofel> you don't, there's only one frameworks cronjob
<yofel> you could ofc. add another one if necessary
<yofel> but with xenial idle right now we're fine
<clivejo> you edited RELEASE=wily ?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> so just depends what we are working on?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> as you need to finish the dev release packages before the backport, you don't usually end up working on dev and backports at the same time
<yofel> uploading
<yofel> I just pushed kubuntu-batch-backport-git which is currently just a doc of what commands I used
<yofel> this ended up being a lot easier than I assumed..
<yofel> oh
<clivejo> spoke too soon?
<yofel> copying the qt5.5 stuff also copied all the other architecures that we don't need
<yofel> I kind of don't want to bloat the PPA, but OTOH I don't want to manually QA all qt5 builds if I don't copy the binaries :/
<clivejo> does it have to ship with KDE stuff i the backports?
<yofel> ofc
<clivejo> or once the builds are done can they be removed?
* tepper.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial
<yofel> hm, I need the newer pkg-kde-tools
<mparillo> yofel: Do we sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing
<yofel> yes, at least the people that don't use staging
<mparillo> Is it ready for a call to testers?
<yofel> I was hoping to maybe figure out kcm_sddm and kwallet first, so lets do that tomorrow
<mparillo> OK, TY. I am upgrading 268 and have new installs also. 
<mparillo> Updates completed successfully, and the icons on the kicker look more colorful, but leave > Shutdown gives me a mal-formed uRL. Most importantly, spell-check works again in Konversation.
<mparillo> I will sudo poweroff from the konsole and see if that works.
<yofel> I saw the URL thing after I upgraded as well
<yofel> seems like 5.5 breaks the 5.4 shutdown dialog
<clivejo> please turn green, please turn green, TURN GREEN!
<clivejo> yofel: what does this mean ? :/
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5PimTextEdit.so.4.91.0
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5PimTextEdit.so.5
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5PimTextEdit.so
<yofel> cmake output
<yofel> cmake "make install" output
<clivejo> but what version is it 4.91.0 or 5?
<clivejo> dh_install: libkf5pimtextedit5 missing files (usr/lib/*/libKF5PimTextEdit.so.5.*), aborting
<clivejo> oh I see the problem now
<mparillo> kinfocenter reports I am at Plasma 5.5.3!!!!!
<mparillo> But, I could tell because the background wall paper is uglier, and the panel coloring is also uglier ;-)
<mamarley> I am not a huge fan of the new wallpaper either, but it doesn't bug me enough to actually change it, so...
<clivejo> no pleasing some people :P
<mparillo> But the dropbox icon is a whole lot nicer.
<clivejo> if its not the wallpaper its the carpets
<mamarley> clivejo: I have no issues with your work.  You do a great job. :)
<mparillo> It looks as if kwallet is suffering from amnesia after the upgrade.
<clivejo> mamarley: Im only joking
<clivejo> if wallpaper is the only major complaint, Id be happy!
<mamarley> mparillo: Yeah, kwallet seems to be screwed with Frameworks 5.18.  A workaround that works for me is to run "killall kwalletd5" on startup.
<mparillo>  But spell checking is working again in Konversation. A big plus for me. Updating my bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> How do I get the Frameworks version?
<kubuntu_> Hi, Im running latest daily build of Kubuntu 16.04 and I need broadcom wireless drivers but Driver Manager is stuck at collecting system information. How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<kubuntu_> And collect useful info for a potential bug report
<clivejo> I believe there is a problem with the driver manager
<kubuntu_> Oh, ok, then if its a known issue and it has been reported, thats fine.
<kubuntu_> Thanks
<clivejo> its a known issue, maybe someone can provide the LP bug report and you can add your details to it
<kubuntu_> Ok, thank you
<clivejo> kubuntu_: are you an experienced user?
<clivejo> or just brave :)
<kubuntu_> Well, an intermediate. I have no coding knowledge but I can follow instructions and use a terminal if needed
<kubuntu_> I use Ubuntu for 4 years
<clivejo> would you be interested in testing?
<kubuntu_> Yes. As a matter of fact, I just created a launchpad account to report a bug with the installer. See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1532009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532009 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer fails to proceed past language selection" [Undecided,New]
<kubuntu_> I am aware of the Kubuntu leadership changes and all that, and yes Id like to help Kubuntu somehow
<kubuntu_> because KDe is awesome lol
 * clivejo nods knowingly
<clivejo> we are working on plasma 5.5 and will need testers, will you hang about the channel?
<clivejo> watch this space :)
<clivejo> I think yofel has fell asleep :/
<kubuntu_> Yes sure. I will stick around. I will follow the steps on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTesters
<acher88> I may well upgrade a machine or 2 to xenial and plasma 5.5 in the next few days
<mparillo> I did a print screen after upgrading to Plasma 5.5.3, and I was surprises to see it was executed by ksnapshot. Wasn't is supposed to be replaced by spektakle ;0)
<valorie> as I recall, there is a naming collision
<valorie> !info spectacle
<ubottu> spectacle (source: spectacle): RPM Spec file generator and management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-1 (wily), package size 64 kB, installed size 496 kB
<valorie> so Debian hasn't decided what to do with that yet, I assume
<valorie> plus I believe we've not done applications yet
<mparillo> I was joking about the spelling. But not completing the applications makes sense.
<valorie> we've made huge progress, so I hope we'll get there
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-08
<DarinMiller> Currently dl'ing the xenial daily download.  Last couple days the install script has been broken.
<DarinMiller> The install did not progress past the network connect menu (python error on line 494).   Anybody else see the issue?
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller, I have not tried any daily image for xenial at all 
<DarinMiller> OK, creating bootable usb now, will report shortly....
<ahoneybun> thanks for the testing DarinMiller 
<DarinMiller> The xenial-desktop-amd64.iso produces error when clicking Continue from the Prepare screen of the installer. 
<DarinMiller> File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py, line 1068 in  on_next_clicked. self.dbfilter.ok_handler() ....
<DarinMiller> .../plugins/ubi-prepare.py line 344 in ok_handler secureboot key = self.ui.get_secureboot_key() Attribute error: "PageKDE" object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'
<DarinMiller> Last 3 daily iso's exhibit this error. no 64bit alt iso available to test.  I will poke a round in the 15.10 install scripts to compare to 16.04's...
<vishalrao> hello. i saw the "care to help test?" item on kubuntu news/wire site... do i just get the latest daily live image off cdimages.ubuntu.com ? or is there a alpha1 release somewhere?
<DarinMiller> !
<DarinMiller> switched to konversation as the web page format was hard on the eyes. :)
<DarinMiller> So with the successful build, are the daily downloads automatically updated?
<DarinMiller> Found the issue with the installer. 
<DarinMiller> On the live iso, i unsquashfs'd the /casper/filesystem.squahfs file from 16.04 and 16.10.  
<DarinMiller> the /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py file in 16.04 has several secure boot modules that were not in 15.10.  I will try rebuidling 16.04 filesystem.squashfs with 15.10  /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py file to see if I can proceed with the install as I do not see how to fix the 16.04 ubi-prepare.py file.
<DarinMiller> I will attempt this tomorrow....
<DarinMiller> Nevermind bug has already been reported and triaged.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450 four days ago.  Hmmm. Wonder when the fix will roll down to the daily builds.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<soee> good morning
<soee> yofel: i'v tested Plasma 5.5.3  - all good
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know the answer for this: https://plus.google.com/u/0/108568659824829381419/posts/V4mDQw272E2
<yofel> good question, those are somewhere..
<sitter> grml grml
<sitter> yofel: do you think anyone could find a minute to SRU a fix into qca-qt5 https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=qca.git&a=blobdiff&h=e0c6cbbf09e4a1cb586534a65176d45ed01c45a7&hp=42808c55846791a611b9da8e634c1b90027b9764&hb=7207e6285e932044cd66d49d0dc484666cfb0092&f=include%2FQtCrypto%2Fqca_basic.h
<yofel> sitter: and the reason for that change is?
<yofel> I won't have time until the evening, but maybe someone else can do the paperwork
<sitter> people complain to me that it is not fixed in kubuntu
<sitter> like that's my fault :'<
<yofel> well duh, yeah
<sitter> also, I am dropping kubuntu ci branches from oxygen-fonts, as that bugger is no longer part of plasma and in fact unmaintained
<sitter> FYI ^^
<yofel> ack
<sitter> you may want to drop it from archive when landing 5.5
<yofel> sitter: you still haven't said what that qca change actually fixes ^^
<sitter> yofel: oh, FTBFS unless a qca user actually includes QIODevice first
<sitter>  /usr/include/Qca-qt5/QtCrypto/qca_basic.h:325:14: error: ‘QIODevice’ has not been declared
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bshah> yofel: any opinion on making software-properties-kde recommends instead of depends for libdiscover?
<bshah> reason being we don't have pyqt5 compiled against qt5.5 for mobile and hence discover fails to install
<bshah> and build pyqt5 seems to be mess
<yofel> bshah: +1 I think, and maybe even make it a recommends of muon-discover instead. I think that's the only thing that actually uses it
<bshah> okay then, /me will make change..
<bshah> I am currently making it recommends for libdiscover and will change it to muon-discover after asking apol
<bshah> yofel: for this dep change, I don't have to bump version in kubuntu_unstable right?
<yofel> bshah: no
<bshah> ok
<soee_> mamarley: did you solved the kwallet problem ?
<mparillo> On Plasma 5.5.3, I need to re-enter my WEP password every time I boot.
<soee> there is some problem with kwallet
<soee> it simply does not work :)
<mparillo> So my problem is probably related? Earlier versions of network manager managed to store WEP passwords without kwallet.
<soee> hmm, i'm not sure how it works atm. :)
<yofel> AFAIK they only do that if you mark the connection as a "System connection"
<yofel> otherwise the connection is bound to your session and the PW is handled by kwallet
<soee> yofel: apps 15.12 are still wip right ?
<yofel> yes
<soee> ok
<clivejo> yofel: can I just .phoney autotests in step for the time being?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> while I understand the problem now, making a patch to fix said problem is proving too challeging, maybe in time Ill learn how to do that
<clivejo> wait, why is dolphin looking for kio-dev (>= 15.15.0)
<yofel> that looks rather wrong
<clivejo> shouldnt that be 5.18? or less?
<yofel> it should
<clivejo> now thats weird!
<clivejo> and apparently I did that !
 * clivejo raps own knuckles
<clivejo> LP seems to be under pressure :/
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a01QQZyl-_I
<mamarley> soee: I didn't fix it, but I did find a workaround.  If you set "killall kwalletd5" to run on KDE startup, the next time an application tries to access the KDE wallet it will restart and work fine.
<soee> yofel: can we somehow fix it ^ ?
<yofel> mamarley: removing pam_kwallet5.so from /etc/pam.d/sddm is probably a better workaround
<yofel> soee: if you tell me how, sure
<yofel> kwallet getting started by sddm is what's *supposed* to happen
<yofel> otherwise you loose unlock-at-login
<mamarley> yofel: Ah, thanks!  I figured there was some better way to do it, but I didn't know where that file would be.
<soee> mamarley: so how many processes should we have running by default ?
<soee> both kwalletd and kwalletd5  or single one ?
<mamarley> My system has "kwalletd5" and "kwalletd".
<yofel> hm, come to think of it, the sddm merge did drop pam_kwallet.so from there, but that should be just the qt4 wallet...
<mamarley> For me the wallet kept working fine after the SDDM 0.13 update and failed only after the Frameworks 5.18 update.
<soee> but the problem started after upgrade to frameworks 5.18
<yofel> ah right, nvm
<soee> mamarley: ping
<mamarley> soee: Switching sonar to active! PONGPONGPONGPONG!
<soee> mamarley: are you on machine with those latest framewroks ?
<mamarley> I am.
<soee> can you please go System Settings -> User  Account
<soee> and see if it needs long time to load it due to kwallet section ?
<mamarley> Yes, it does. (But only before I applied the workaround.)
<soee> hmm we should than check what changes were made in kwallet-kf5 in 5.18 version
<soee> mamarley: side task: can you check if Discover works for you ?
<mamarley> soee: muon-discover?  I don't even have that installed.
<soee> oh
<yofel> soee: I already looked out of curiosity, not much: (v.5.17.0 -> v.5.18.0-rc1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437177/
<soee> hmm
<soee> yofel: is it anything important:
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437217/
<yofel> well, that's obviously some broken dbus service. Nice that it doesn't tell you WHAT doesn't respond
<clivejo> it does, the dbus didnt respond!
<clivejo> looks like a naming issue though?
<soee> oh?
<clivejo> and sddm not handing over to the correct daemon?
<soee> clivejo: and the build log  doesn't report any important warnings https://launchpadlibrarian.net/233280784/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kwallet-kf5_5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<soee> that might cause some problems?
<clivejo> although my box is still xenial archive and I see kwalletd5 running in the background
<clivejo> and Im on the new sddm version
<yofel> that'll run fine, only FW 5.18 messes stuff up
<soee> same messages shows up when i try to run kwalletmanager
<soee> + this message: Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<clivejo> yofel: where are we up to on okular?  Theres load of new symbols there
<clivejo> dolphin and step are now green :)
<clivejo> I havent even looked at PIM, it confuses the hell outta me
<yofel> oh, pim need pimlibs fixed first (symbols refresh, the missin ones are ok)
<yofel> actually let me do that, I just never committed it..
<clivejo> did it build locally?
<yofel> didn't try, it does build until the gensymbols errors out, so it should be ~fine
<yofel> your libokularcore7.symobls talk about the wrong lib
<yofel> -libokularcore.so.6 libokularcore6 #MINVER#
<yofel> spot the error
<yofel> also, the control file needs fixing
<yofel> dh_sameversiondep: cannot continue because the reference package libokularcore6 could not be found in debian/control or dpkg status
<clivejo> there was a lib ABI break something or other
<yofel> and now I wonder what symobls are..
<yofel> yeah, and you generally did the right thing, you just didn't finish the job
<clivejo> and I was leaving it for you to sort out
<clivejo> :P
<yofel> just do it yourself, you're almost there, you just missed a couple occurences of "6"
<clivejo> is it lib 6 or 7?
<yofel> well, is the filename called so.6 or so.7
<yofel> which actually reminds me, I never answered your question about the lib version suffixes...
<yofel> too much distraction
<yofel> so, a common linux shared object usually comes with 3 files
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libokularcore.so.7
<yofel> the actual binary with the current library version, e.g. libfoo.so.5.3.993939
<clivejo> so just update the line in symbols file to libokularcore.so.7 libokularcore7 #MINVER#
<clivejo> ?
<yofel> then a symlink with the SOVERSION as suffix, that points to the actual binary
<yofel> e.g. libfoo.so.9 -> libfoo.so.5.3.993939
<yofel> and a development symlink wihtout any version suffix that scripts and build systems can actually find without knowing the version, that points to the soversioned link
<yofel> e.g. libfoo.so -> libfoo.so.9
<yofel> and yes, you're right
<sitter> hm
<sitter> clivejo, yofel: was that change there automated or done manually? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/oxygen.git/commit/?id=56971c52c03861bd12439f7d3d719a63adeb6f06
<sitter> note how kdelibs5-dev was changed but shouldn't have been
<clivejo> looks automatic
<clivejo> via the staging script
<yofel> yeah, that was automatic
<sitter> yofel: why is it twiddling kdelibs5-dev though?
<bshah> I fixed similar thing in breeze
<yofel> because it now updates deps of all things it tracks
<yofel> not quite sure if that's the right thing to do
<clivejo> teething issues with santa's ammendents?
<yofel> already shot me in the foot a couple days ago with that
<sitter> hm
<sitter> yofel: I think that needs layering
<sitter> kf5 < plasma < apps
<yofel> it's done by the new stuff santa added, which is somewhat incomplete
<sitter> so, kf5 autobumps kf5. plasma autobumps deps on other plasmas AND kf5. apps autobumps deps on apps AND plasma AND KF5
<yofel> it does. The thing where it shot me in the foot it that it made kwallet build-dep on apps 15.12 which we don't have yet
<sitter> although arguably perhaps they should really just autobump within their set
<sitter> mh
<sitter> you know what
<sitter> scratch what I said
<sitter> I think autobumps should only bump within their respective set
<sitter> so kf5 bumps other kf5s but nothing else, plasma bumps other plasmas but nothing else
<sitter> ..
<yofel> not realy, plasma deps on frameworks, so it should dep on the FW version we want
<yofel> the only problematic parts are cyclic deps
<sitter> yofel: no, it should dep on the kf5 it needs
<yofel> well, we would need a cmake parser for that
<sitter> it FTBFS when it doesn't have the kf5 it needs
 * yofel -> lunch, bbiab
<sitter> if you bump in a layered fashion you essentially force yourself to do layered staging. until all the latest kf5 are staged you can't stage plasma you can't stage apps
<sitter> which may be a worthwhile thing to do with kf5 (i.e. have kf5 deps always bumped regardless of actual requirements), but plasma <-> apps seems like its calling for trouble
<yofel> sitter: for plasma not sure, but for everything it is calling for trouble - right
<yofel> currently that script really just goes kde-sc-dev-latest and does everything
<yofel> meh, santa put all of that into one file
<soee> sddm update again ?
<soee> or is it the one yofel pushed few days ago ?
<yofel> no, this is about making the X scripts conffiles, so changes don't get silently overwritten
<yofel> dunno why sddm puts those in /usr
<yofel> sitter: splitted stuff for now. I'm not too happy with the logic around that anyway so I'll be reworking that at some point again
<yofel> feel free to downgrade versions in CI if they block you
<sitter> cheers
<clivejo> yofel: now okular is FTBFS due to build deps !
<yofel> oh
<yofel> I forgot that there's transitions going on
<yofel> dangit
<yofel> let me throw up a kdelibs rebuild
<yofel> lets see what else uses qca2
<yofel> kdelibs, kget, kopete and ksirk uploaded
<yofel> and here comes the moment when I realise that clivejo probably didn't understand half of what I just said
<yofel> clivejo: what's a transition? ^^
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and passes the mugs around
<marco-parillo> I fixed the high-priority part of Launchpad Bug #1532157, but how can I join the editors of the new Kubuntu.org website to address the second part?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532157 in Kubuntu Website "Link to release notes Kubuntu-Trusty throws 404" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532157
<sgclark> marco-parillo: I believe ovidiu-florin will need to help you there.
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo let me know how I ccan help. Been busy with my kde hat.
<yofel> sgclark: it would be nice if you could put whatever backport procedure you used into the README. I wrote kubuntu-batch-backport-git as a note collection for now after figuring things out myself yesterday
<yofel> but that's probably different than what you did
<sgclark> it was mostly a manual mess
<sgclark> nothing that would represent a procedure
<yofel> ah ok, so my notes are probably as much as we have
<yofel> OTOH, backporting frameworks was like really easy :D
<sgclark> it needs to be improved hah
<sgclark> cool
<yofel> stuff is still finishing building, but had to fix like.. nothing
<yofel> *we had
<sgclark> where are we at?
<sgclark> sorry been out of the loop, life and stuff
<sgclark> we still have merges that need doing right?
<yofel> xenial: fW done, plasma done, apps WIP and unmerged
<yofel> wily: fw WIP, rest todo
<sgclark> according to trello, yes
<yofel> I would like to finish apps, then merge all of them in one go
<sgclark> ok, I will work on apps.
<yofel> or you can merge stuff that's already been done
<sgclark> wip I assume the script has run, just needs fixes?
<yofel> now with 15.12 we can do breaks << 15.12~ for the merge file moves
<yofel> apps is in the ppa, right
<sgclark> ok, on it
<sgclark> ooh the new pim, ugly
<yofel> oh right, fun
<yofel> I also only fixed pimlibs today, so logs are a bit outdated there
<sgclark> ahh
<sgclark> I think we need a newer akonadi
<sgclark> unddefined reference fail
<sgclark> nm we have newest
<sgclark> yofel: have you run retry since you fixed libs?
<yofel> no
<sgclark> ok will run that then
<yofel> sgclark: please bump the akonadi build-dep to >= 15.12.0~ on the package where you found the reference fail
<yofel> I only did that for akonadi search so far
<yofel> should be done for all packages with that error
<yofel> so look through the logs before you retry everything
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<yofel> clivejo: okular retried, should build now
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<yofel> and frameworks finally finished building for wily. Stupid build queue
<clivejo> any prgress on kwallet?
<yofel> no, will look into it later
<clivejo> ask the KDE folks?
<yofel> feel free to
 * clivejo Is in and out at the moment
<clivejo> and any previous questions have gone unanswered, so Ill just leave it
<yofel> regarding?
<sgclark> holy missing ysmbols batman
<yofel> lol, where?
<sgclark> kpimtextedit
<sgclark> public too
<sgclark> needs investigation. setting aside for now
<yofel> the last I asked about kdepimlibs, pim team response was: We give no ABI guarantees -.-
<yofel> so either we just make sure to rebuild everything, or we go DebianAbiManager crazy
<sgclark> I vote rebuild
<yofel> ack
<yofel> pim stuff is broken in various ways all the time anyway. Nobody will notice a couple crashes more
<sgclark> sadly yeah I have not been able to rely on my beloved kmail for awhile. hopefully it get sorted soon
<yofel> it does work most of the time for me, if you don't mind the occasional misbehavior. At least akonadi has no data-loss bugs that affect me
<sgclark> my problem is my internet is quite crappy and falls off all the time, akonadi then proceeds to crash and I have to constantly restart it. Then kmail filters get cranky and is stupid slow.
<sgclark> I have talked to the pim crew and they have no answers for me :(
<yofel> oh yeah, I can imagine that :/
<soee> thunderbird or web client :) 
<yofel> urgh, ok. I'm debugging that muon crash right now
<soee> also Owncould offers some ail integration
<soee> and in version 9.0 shoudl be pretty cool
<yofel> you stupid thing have managed to annoy me enough to go on a killing spree
<sgclark> lol
<yofel> where's apol when you need him
<soee> yofel: do we have some kwallet-kf5 build fro master ?
<yofel> the CI probably has one
<soee> [18:15] <mck182> soee: can you try master?
<soee> so i would like to check if it fixes the problem with kwallet
<yofel> I love the muon codebase. It makes me want to run away within the first 5 minutes of reading it
<yofel> ApplicationNotifier::parseUpdateInfo(), first line: #warning why does this parse stdout and not use qapt, wtf...
<soee> :D
<yofel> meh, I need to file a bug for this, I'm like ?!?!? when reading this
<soee> yofel: kwallert-kf5 master also has the same issue
<yofel> do you by chance have the 5.17 package in your apt cache?
<yofel> oh, I do actually
<soee> ?
<yofel> libkf5wallet5_5.17.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb
<soee> ah
<yofel> just curious if downgrading helps
<yofel> soee: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357704
<ubottu> KDE bug 357704 in general "Muon notifier crashes on apt package list updates" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<soee> yofel: version 5.17 also desn't work now :/ owncloud cant connect at startup
<yofel> so it might not be kwallet itself that's broken
<bshah> kwallet-pam might be it btw..
<yofel> but there were people that said it worked with 5.5.2 until they updated to 5.18
<yofel> so, hm..
<soee> yofel: [18:34] <mck182> soee: kdbusaddons
<soee> ill try this one to downgrade
<yofel> let me try to disable auto-login so I can join in on the debugging
<yofel> why do I have a german config window. My system language is not german -.-
<yofel> that it's only half-german only makes this more broken
<yofel> and I'm seeing what you mean with excessive screen flickering...
<ovidiu-florin> Congratulations guys for getting 5.5.3 in xenial :D
<soee> downgrading dbusaddons didn't help
<ovidiu-florin> I see there still are a few apps failing
<ovidiu-florin> which one should I take a look at?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo yofel ^
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: what ever you think you can fix !
<clivejo> sgclark is working on PIM
<ovidiu-florin> anything to be done for frameworks?
<ovidiu-florin> there a re a few orange
<clivejo> some oranges can be ignored
<yofel> those can all be ignored
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<sgclark> fix anything that looks red/orange till we have all green, please use https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas to note packages you are working on though
<sgclark> so we can coordinate
<sgclark> more the merrier
<ovidiu-florin> I'll start with okular
 * clivejo gulps
<yofel> okular is almost done
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: have you done symbols before?
<ovidiu-florin> it depends on what that means
<ovidiu-florin> who is working on it?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<ovidiu-florin> there's no note of someone
<yofel> clive was, so work with hiim
<yofel> https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> for symbol stuff 
<soee> yofel: full downgrade frameworks to 5.17 and it works fine
<yofel> it was just us 2 working on stuff, so we made no notes
<clivejo> I dunno if thats a good idea, Im not fully understanding of symbols myself
<yofel> here all that's left is a file refresh
<clivejo> and ovidiu-florin asks a lot of questions!
<yofel> as the SOVERSION changed, any symbol changes are OK
<clivejo> just a batchpatch and removing #MISSING ?
<yofel> right
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so who is working on okular?
<ovidiu-florin> you said it's almost done
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: I was
<ovidiu-florin> was?
<ovidiu-florin> past thense?
<clivejo> yes, the last issue yofel had to fix some other packages first
<sgclark> well please use the pad now, several of us
<ovidiu-florin> and how's that going?
<clivejo> it rebuilt a few hours ago and I havent had time to get back to it
<clivejo> Im not working on anything at the moment
<sgclark> and it is actually a good idea to always use the pad, we never know when folks will suddenly have time to help
<clivejo> I was doing some OSM jobs
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: so will you continue with that and I'll take something else?
<ovidiu-florin> or?
<clivejo> no, you do it
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<clivejo> if you look at the buildlog, it is building and installing fine
<clivejo> but failing on symbols
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: in the future, let's try to follow sgclark and write down in the notes what is being worked on 
<ovidiu-florin> even if it's in pause because of something
<clivejo> sure, I agree
<ovidiu-florin> and mentio why it's in pause
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I see the CMake output cries a lot
<clivejo> but its just been yofel and I so we just co-originated on here
<clivejo> do you see where the problem is?
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't find the symbols issue yet
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: can you give me a line number?
<yofel> scroll close to bottom
<yofel> or do a text search for "gensymbols"
<clivejo> search for dpkg-gensymbols
<clivejo> what yofel said :P
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some new symbols appeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: some symbols or patterns disappeared in the symbols file: see diff output below
<clivejo> dpkg-gensymbols: warning: debian/libokularcore7/DEBIAN/symbols doesn't match completely debian/libokularcore7.symbols
<clivejo> the buildlog actually contains a diff
<clivejo> so first thing, grab a clone of okular packaging
<clivejo> xenial archive branch
<ovidiu-florin> okular still depends on kde 4.6......
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: README in kubuntu-automation has the command you need to batchpatch symbols. Run c++filt on any MISSING symbols. Then you need to look up the result on KDE API and see if it is a public symbol. If it is ( this is where I cry to someone more knowledgable like yofel)
<vip> hi ho
<vip> there's some kde related packages for update on my system, but I am a little bit scaried...
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: how you getting on?
<ovidiu-florin> I know what symbols are
<ovidiu-florin> but I didn't know that they could be stored outside of the binary
<ovidiu-florin> in their own file
<ovidiu-florin> I'm currently reading on https://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html and related links
<clivejo> ok, Ill let you read
<clivejo> Ill go find food
<acher88> I assume wily backports are not going to be very quick?
 * clivejo ties soee down
<soee> ?
<clivejo> soee: to keep you in the channel
<clivejo> in and out, in and out
<soee> yup, testing packages. this will happen a few more minutes :)
<yofel> acher88: well, I think we could have a plasma backport over the weekend. But we're hitting few issues with the new plasma and frameworks right now
<yofel> so nothing stable for a while unless you don't mind some breakage
<acher88> I don't mind breakage.
<clivejo> kwallet breakage
<acher88> Just have 2 machines to upgrade due to vivid going EOL
<yofel> I'm so good at breaking stuff that I managed to give sddm-greeter a window frame...
<acher88> and was debating on holding with wily or just putting both on xenial
<yofel> how's that even possible
<yofel> actually, let me take a break from breaking stuff and upload plasma
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING W/WIP, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING W/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial
<ovidiu-florin> why are there symbols in the okular package?
<ovidiu-florin> aren't they sypposed to be in okular-dbg?
<yofel> we are talking about the okular source package, that includes all binary packages
<yofel> the actual symbols are for the libokularcore7 binary package
<ovidiu-florin> in http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.0_xenial.html I see just okular
<ovidiu-florin> not okular-scr
<ovidiu-florin> src*
<ovidiu-florin> I dont' understand something
<ovidiu-florin> some info is missing here for me
<ovidiu-florin> how does okular get split in okular-dbg -src -dev ..... etc...
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> when? where? by whom?
<yofel> there is no -src package, the source package is what you make yourself by hand and upload to launchpad
<yofel> the thing that consists of the .orig.tar + .debian.tar + .dsc
<yofel> the binary packages are then created from information inside the control file, and information from the various .install etc. files in the debian/ folder
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I really recommend that you read https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<yofel> that's in some sense the technical specification how the packages are structured, and what each of the files in debian/ is for and all the files in them etc.
<yofel> at least the first 5 chapters are elemental knowledge
 * yofel monkey-patches kwallet in the meantime
<BluesKaj> monkey-patches?
<yofel> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_patch
<soee> yofel: o you reverts to what was in 5.17 ?
<yofel> well ok, technically it's just a patch
<yofel> soee: well, that one commit
<soee> yup
<soee> but i think mck182 might add valid patch soon
<yofel> probably, but maybe he can then also respin the tarball before tomorrow
<soee> ah o
<soee> ok
<yofel> although we're rather close to release
<mck182> ok I found the exact line
<mck182> but I don't understand why
<yofel> oh, I just figured out why my kwallet doesn't work on my desktop
<yofel> libkf5wallet-bin isn't installed - how is that even possible
<yofel> oh, it's a recommends, great...
<BluesKaj> yofel: it's installed here on xenial with plasma 5.5.3
<sgclark> yofel: odd, I could have sworn that was fixed.
<sgclark> perhaps debian merge reintroduced it
<yofel> sgclark: I'm on wily here, so pre-merge packages
<yofel> well, good to know it's fixed 
<sgclark> ahh ok
<sgclark> I made the leap to xenial
<yofel> wtf, breeze-gtk has a watch file that points to kde-config-gtk o.O
 * yofel corrects
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go
<ovidiu-florin> I'll see you guys tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> if anyone is here
<yofel> likely wil be
<yofel> enjoy the evening
<ScottK> We did make some changes to avoid circular Depends.
<yofel> that would explain it..
<ScottK> The symbols file ought to cause an extra Depends, so once the rdepends are rebuilt it should be fine.
<ScottK> (Assuming that change got merged correctly)
<mck182> yofel: patch ready at https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/126681/
<yofel> mck182: thanks
<yofel> mck182: will you ask for a tarball respin?
<mck182> well I could shoot a mail to dfaure
<mck182> but no guarantees
<yofel> ok
<yofel>  /usr/include/Qca-qt5/QtCrypto/qca_basic.h:325:14: error: 'QIODevice' has not been declared
<yofel> now I know hat sitter was talking about.................
<yofel> well, be happy that discover forces me to take some action
<BluesKaj> akregator doesn't launch, "akregator: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE"
<yofel> yes, don't use the apps 15.12 packagees
<yofel> we didn't finish kdepim there
<BluesKaj> ok 
 * genii notices sddm-kcm in there
<clivejo> kubuntu-ci you are depressing me :(
<yofel> hm, so muon-discover should be renamed to plasma-discover
<yofel> might as well do that tomorrow
<clivejo> yofel, just got the announcement about 15.12.1 is that a bug fix?
<yofel> yes, just leave it alone till tuesday
<yofel> I wouldn't bother with it until uscan starts failing on us
<clivejo> with them being still in staging, would now not be a good time to stage them too?
<clivejo> I see you have kwallet fix on the way :)
<yofel> the watch files only work for stuff on the public server, so working on frameworks was actually a bit annoying the last few days
<yofel> lets not do the same with apps when we still have tons of work left
<clivejo> oh, I see what you mean now
<clivejo> I didnt have that because I staged them, so I have all the tarballs locally?
<yofel> yes
 * clivejo penny dropped
<yofel> to work reasonably I first had to manually rsync everything myself
<yofel> that needs to be a seperate script really..
<yofel> anyway, muon-discover renamed to plasma-discover in the tooling, I'll do the packaging rework tomorrow
<clivejo> so you have applied a patch to kwallet?
<clivejo> and asked upstream to respin a tarball
<yofel> I fully reverted the commit. Lets see what david does tomorrow and either take the new tarball or use the new patch
<clivejo> do KDE work weekends?
<yofel> he said he would release stuff on saturday, so I guess he does ^^
<clivejo> sgclark: kpimtextedit is orange now, looks like symbols need updating
<sgclark> clivejo: okies dokies, only have an hour or so before I head out for the evening. Will try to get to it though.
<clivejo> I can do it if you want
<clivejo> just dont want to be stepping on your toes
<clivejo> is ovidiu-florin coming back to okular?
<yofel> lets leave that to him so he can learn from it
<clivejo> looks like something broke in KCI
<sgclark> clivejo: if I have ppa* up in the notes and it still needs work after that is is fair game
<sgclark> just note that you are now working on it
<clivejo> yofel sgclark with kimap the 386 build seems ok, therefore if I feed the batch patch script with only one buildlog, will it remove the 386 references?
<yofel> no, you *always* have to give it both buildlogs
<yofel> otherwise it'll do something stupid
<clivejo> yeah, I noticed that
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> step builds and the rest are failing
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<sgclark> clivejo: yofel kimap seems to be an issue with one symbol did nt have epoch, is that an app without an epoch?!
<clivejo> sgclark: changelog doesnt mention an epoch :/
<clivejo> and the buildlog doesnt have one, how did it get one?
<clivejo> there was a commit earier today - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kimap.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=a27e46d9270938506a5bb71234ca064a70b35a47
<clivejo> maybe passed the wrong -v to batchpatch command?
<sgclark> yeah that would be me, oops
<clivejo> I hate epochs :(
<valorie> epochs should be eschewed
<clivejo> some people seem to like them  :P
<valorie> lol
<yofel> they are an emergency measure, and should be handled carefully like that
<sgclark> yeah that was my bad, so many apps have them..
<clivejo> easily done
<valorie> oops, bbiab
<clivejo> if anyone gets to libkinsane can you explain how you fix it please?
<clivejo> its driving me f'kinsane
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install the "KDE Service Menu PDF" Dolphin Add-on on Kubuntu 15.10, but even though it successfully installs I don't see any new context menu items.  Is it not compatible with the latest version of Dolphin?
<valorie> BlueProtoman: you might have to add the items you want to the menu
<valorie> do you remember what the packagename was?
<valorie> I'll try to install and test
<valorie> however, let's do this in #kubuntu
<valorie> this chan is not for support
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-09
<ahoneybun> the heck is going on with this "Flames_in_Paradise" mparillo ?
<bshah> yofel: removed patch from kubuntu_unstable as that doesn't apply anymore after mck182's change got in. you will probably want new release for xenial (tar is already redone)
<soee> hmm, right click on desktop not working, right click in other apps seems to be a bit laggy
<soee> krunner can't find anything so as application lanuncher
<valorie> in wily, or xenial?
<soee> valorie: xenial
<valorie> ok, I've not updated that laptop yet
<soee> :)
<soee> Plasma 5.5 is pretty cool, except some small issues
<soee> but i see some randomness here
<valorie> I saw you in #plasma, helping out
<valorie> thank you for that
<soee> yup devs helped and we found faulty code :) and Philip removed it from Frameworks 5.18 so it looks pretty stable now
<soee> i'm happy looking at what is done now = new plasma, new frameworks and apps are wip
<soee> and from what i see Plasma 5.6 is scheduled on 17 March so it should get into Xenial before release in april
<soee> so to sum it up, 16.04 schould be damn cool release :)
<valorie> have we done enough streamlining to make that possible?
<soee> what exactly ?
<valorie> getting this all done has been a pretty heavy life
<valorie> lift
<rww> If I want to poke around the new hotness in Kubuntu and don't mind stuff breaking, where would I be looking? xenial's repositories or add a PPA on top of that?
<rww> (and if I have bugs with your answer, do you want them tagged/filed a special way?)
<valorie> rww: we don't have plasma 5.4.3 backported to wily yet
<valorie> and not sure we'll get it
<soee> valorie: it is for Wily :)
<soee> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-4-3-and-applications-15-08-3-for-kubuntu-15-10/
<soee> Plasma 5.5 is no backported though
<rww> So xenial?
<soee> rww: i'm using xenial on my laptop like few weeks already
<valorie> soee: have you been filing bugs in launchpad for xenial?
<valorie> I've not been
<valorie> oops, I meant 5.5.3 sheesh
<valorie> I honestly saw very few differences with 5.4.3
<soee> if you want to help testing new stuff use Xenial
<rww> Just file bugs the usual-way using ubuntu-bug?
<soee> valorie: not yet, i was waiting for Plasma 5.5 and new Frameworks
<valorie> rww: my travel laptop is xenial
<valorie> haven't upgraded for a few weeks though
<valorie> rww: i always advise that
<soee> i usually try to find someone here who can confirm some bugs and than i'm reporting them
<valorie> it's the best
<soee> but there are bugs in Plasma, Applications that are not our job 
<rww> sounds good. any mailing list in particular I should be on? kubuntu-devel?
<soee> so then best to consult with Plasma devs
<rww> for doing that on IRC, #kde-devel or somewhere better?
<rww> sorry for all the questions, it's been a while
<soee> rww: yes, on this list often some stuff to test is announced etc.
<soee> rww: also #plasma
<soee> plasma is for desktop environment - panel, widgets, kcms etc.
<soee> kde-devel for applications
<valorie> rww: I usually default to here first
<rww> *nod*
<valorie> those other chans second, and an ML next -- sometimes even when I get a good answer
<valorie> everybody's on the list, and not everybody uses IRC
<soee> i have fixed the right click
<soee> yofel: ping me when you have 2 min
<mparillo> ahoneybun: You talking about the bug reporter who originally reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1532157 with two separate bugs in two separate components, who split out the second (more of a request actually) into Launchpad bug 1532372
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532157 in Kubuntu Website "Link to release notes Kubuntu-Trusty throws 404" [Low,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532372 in Kubuntu Website "Kubuntu Release-Notes Wily-Werewolf 15.10 are missing link to RN-Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1532372
<mparillo> I fixed the first, and was asking for website permissions to fix the second
<yofel> soee: ping
<soee> yofel: i had problems with right click on desktop today. After some checks o noticed that not all Frameworks packages were updated to 5.18. Now i wonder why: yesterday i'v downgraded all to 5.17 than some packages where upgraded to 5.18 (when i was testing them). But after we wound faulty package i run upgrade with frameworks staging ppa enabled, so i thought all packages should be updates to 5.18 but they were not. Any idea why ?
<yofel> not without knowing what exactly you told apt to do..
<soee> :/
<yofel> I did the same, but for me a dist-upgrade upgraded everything
 * yofel uploads new kwallet
<soee> again ?
<yofel> the new tarball
<soee> ah so mck182 fixed it ?
<yofel> yep, and devid did a respin
<yofel> *david
<soee> cool
<yofel> and let me rename discover again
<yofel> Riddell: with https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/126680/ - would you also name the source plasma-discover please? We already have a 'discover' in the archive so we need to rename anyway
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yofel> hey
<BluesKaj> hi yofel , how goes the battle ?  :-)
<yofel> making progress, after I'm done renaming discover again I can start testing plasma 5.5 on wily
<BluesKaj> right
<yofel> apps OTOH, will probably take another week or so
<yofel> (including the merges)
<yofel> why do we have an amarok beta release in wily backports ppa o.O?
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , good to know
<soee> yofel: do you have machine with Xenial maybe ?
<yofel> soee: yes?
<soee> with 5.5.3 and 5.18 ?
<yofel> yes
<soee> please take a look how clipboard icon is rendered for me after reboot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fN69H_HpSzQ
<yofel> clivejo: I committed your amarok beta packaging to bzr, but that needs cleanup before it can be uploaded to xenial
<soee> it was ok again when i moved back to 5.17 yesterday
<mparillo> After upgrading to Plasma 5.5.3 on Xenial, Muon Update Manager seems to list updates available, but does nothing when I click on apply updates. Maybe I caught some things in progress. Using apt now and will report back next time updates are available.
<soee> but after upgrading to 5.18 it happens again
<yofel> my icon is fine here, but I have some other item that's completely invisible
<soee> so it looks like it starts rendering - scaling up - but hangs in some moment
<yofel> hm, could be panel size dependent then
<soee> there are also some rendering problems when moving panel
<soee> task manager items get strange size, loose spaces
<soee> etc.
<soee> so i'm sure that in 5.18 there was some other change that has influance on rendering 
<yofel> that's upstream bugs IMO
<soee> yup, just wanted to find someone who can confirm them
<clivejo> I did amarok beta packaging?
<yofel> sometime in august it looks like
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> maybe just practising
<yofel> possibly, but it ended up in the stable backports ppa, so now we kind of have to support it
<clivejo> is amarok on alioth?
<yofel> no
<yofel> and I wouldn't bother moving the qt4 version 
<yofel> or moving anything until we've decided what to do with our git stuff
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/amarok.git/
<clivejo> cant use that then?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> can we convert the bzr to a git archive?
<yofel> well, you can on LP if you want to. But if we keep our own repo then preferably migrate the history
<yofel> there was some bzr-git-import plugin IIRC
<clivejo> as you know Im not fan of bzr
<yofel> I'm not particulary a fan of it either, but for simply packaging branches it does the job just fine
<yofel> *simple
<yofel> but as I said, feel free to migrate the repo to git
<clivejo> so why dont we use debian got?
<clivejo> git
<yofel> we talked about moving our stuff away, didn't we? So for now I wouldn't use alioth for stuff where we have our own repo
<clivejo> ok :(
<yofel> LP can do git just fine now. So use that if you really can't work with bzr
<yofel> amarok looks so unmaintained that I really wouldn't bother investing much time in it anyway..
<clivejo> I have a bad memory, its hard enough learning one batch of commands, but my brain just refuses to work with certain things
<yofel> did you never use svn?
<clivejo> nope
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> then bzr and git will feel very different indeed
<clivejo> I learned to program in Minux while at uni.  It put me off programming and I ended up in building management 
<clivejo> I havent really looked into programming since
<clivejo> I have on and off days
<clivejo> some days I can read and write code like it is second nature, other days its like some kind of alien language
<yofel> even professionals have that, there it's called developaralysis
<yofel> http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/18/you-too-may-be-a-victim-of-developaralysis/
<clivejo> I prefer physical challeges now, plumbing, electrical, anything involving hands I guess
<yofel> get yourself a raspi and start automating your house, then you get both sides :P
<clivejo> I do :P
<yofel> :D
<yofel> come to think of it, our l10n stuff would benefit a lot from a git migration..
<yofel> that uses a bazillion branches
<clivejo> grrr my pup is possessed
<yofel> what?!
<clivejo> he ripped his bed apart this morning, I took him for a walk and stopped at my mothers house for breakfast.  Left him outside for 10mins and he ripped out all my motthers pot plants
<yofel> . . .
<clivejo> hes eating my welly at the moment
<clivejo> while trying to sweep up the soil and clean the mess up he was trying to bite and run away with the brush
<clivejo> I need to run into town for some supplies.  Need some flux ASAP
<clivejo> has kwallet been fixed now?
<bshah> aye
<clivejo> uploaded?
<bshah> no idea..
<bshah> <- not a ~kubuntu-dev
<yofel> yes
<soee> clivejo: yofet tooked care of it
<clivejo> is it in landing?
<clivejo> ah yes
<clivejo> kwallet-kf5 - 5.18.0a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 
<yofel> bah, my epoch hackery isn't working
<clivejo> has anyone tested this version ?
<clivejo> only 44mins old 
<lordievader> Besides 16.04 are there other versions of Kubuntu that frequently require testing?
<clivejo> lordievader: backports to wily?
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit, are you still sick?
<yofel> what do you mean with frequently?
<lordievader> Well, I can image that there are times to test something on 14.04 but not frequently anymore. Basically I am trying to figure out which installs I should have on my test box.
<sick_rimmit> Yes :-( 
<clivejo> yofel: with kwallet fixed is Plasma5.5 ready for wily?
<sick_rimmit> I am improving, but it really given me a hard time
<yofel> clivejo: not until I'm done with discover - where I'm a bit stuck right now
<clivejo> stuck?
<clivejo> isnt it just a rename?
 * clivejo says "just" like he knows the process of renaming a package
<yofel> lordievader: generally, we "support" last LTS, current stable and dev. As we're currently developing the next LTS, the last one doesn't really recieve any attention anymore
<yofel> clivejo: there's epochs involved...
<yofel> I would like to drop those with the rename, but I didn't really want to rename the binaries *right now*, as the app itself only gets renamed for 5.6
<lordievader> yofel: So, it is best for testing to have 15.10 (with backports) and 16.04 installed?
<yofel> but the libdiscover is new and should not carry an epoch, but e.g. muon-discover depends on libdiscover (= ${binary:Version}) which needs an epoch that libdiscover doesn't have
<yofel> -> boom
<yofel> so I might go and rename the binaries after all :/
<yofel> and just leave the epoch on the transitional packages with loose deps
<yofel> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Check, thanks :)
<BluesKaj> I have muon on xenial by installing libmuon first then muon itself
<yofel> talking about that..
<BluesKaj> bbl
<yofel> sick_rimmit: how's muon maintenance working out?
<mparillo> I applied the updates to Xenial with Plasma 5.5.3, and after rebooting, I no longer needed to enter my WEP password, but now I have to enter my kwallet password to connect to WiFi.
<yofel> mparillo: did you remove pam_kwallet.so from the pam config?
<yofel> *kwallet5
<mparillo> No, is that they way we will eventually ship 16.04?
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: hello
<ovidiu-florin> can that card be closed?
<yofel> mparillo: no, I just remembered us talking about it. But that really should work..
<yofel> I'll test it in a bit
<mparillo> In general, I prefer to remain pretty vanilla, (not to mention I do not know how to change my pam config), but I would be happy to test with you.
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Which card, the Wikipeadia card?
<mparillo> sudo nano /etc/pam.conf ?
<mparillo> Mine is all comments.
<yofel>  /etc/pam.d/sddm should have 2 lines with pam_kwallet5.so
<mparillo> So I comment out by: # -auth   optional        pam_kwallet5.so
<yofel> that shouldn't be commented out
<mparillo> # -session optional       pam_kwallet5.so auto_start
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: yes the wikipedia card
<mparillo> So, after editing, cat  /etc/pam.d/sddm | grep pam_kwallet5.so shows both lines as commented out
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: I am content with the wikipedia card being closed, assuming nobody else has any suggestions. After 16.04, I would want to update Wikipedia again, but that can be a new card if you prefer.
<mparillo> re-booting to test the kwallet for wifi password.
<yofel> mparillo: they should NOT be commented out
<yofel> ok, discover building, let me try out kwallet
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what heppend to the Trello->IRC bot?
<yofel> that was implemented in kubotu, whose server seems to be dead
<yofel> mparillo: kwallet works fine for me now
<mparillo> OK, that was way too painful
<mparillo> I removed the comments and reverted
<yofel> discover rework finished, my last couple commits could do with a review if someone wants to (sgclark, clivejo ?)
<yofel> plasma 5.5 users might have to force-downgrade libdiscover
<bshah> oopsie.. yet another version downgrade..
<bshah> hmmm
<yofel> sorry about that
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: something I just realized for the packaging docs, I strongly recommend every packager to have a ~/.dput.cf with this content:
<yofel> [DEFAULT]
<yofel> default_host_main = ppa
<yofel> this isn't that important for beginners, but really important for every person with primary archive upload permissions
<yofel> and by that time, you can easily forget to add that
<yofel> hm, kwallet-pam is missing transitional packages
<yofel> or updating the recommends in plasma-desktop should work as well
<clivejo> testing from landing?
<yofel> that's what I'm doing
<yofel> still finding stuff to fix, but slowly running out
<sgclark> just woke up, need at least a cup of coffee lol
<clivejo> you say that like its a bad thing!
<yofel> well, the first part is the bad thing
<yofel> but I think we can do a public tester call this evening
<sgclark> sorry whats going on?
 * clivejo cheers and does happy dance
<yofel> sgclark: talking about plasma
 * sgclark scrolls
<sgclark> mm bouncer did not keep enough to be useful. I will look at the notes.
<clivejo> sgclark: mailing list might be more helpful, basically KDE have respun a tarball for kwallet
<sgclark> ahhh
<yofel> sgclark: I would appreciate it if you could review my discover rename
<yofel> the rest we pretty much took care of
<clivejo> yofel: how do I review?
<yofel> just look at the last 5 commits in kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> the idea was to rename to the coming 5.6 name, drop the epoch and only add the epoch for the transitional packages
<clivejo> does the debian git branch get renamed too?
<yofel> no, git matches the upstream source name
<yofel> thinking about it, my changes probably screwed up the CI
<yofel> oh well
<clivejo> yofel:  in rules $(overridden_command) --dbg-package=muon-discover-dbg
<sgclark> lots of broken merges I see, I can work on those today
<clivejo> rename there too or no?
<yofel> clivejo: that's fixed in some other commit
<clivejo> is it?
<clivejo> I thought I was current
<yofel> It's fixed here and I have no diff and nothing to push..
<clivejo> ah I see it now
<clivejo> what does muon.postinst do?
<yofel> nothing useful, delete
<yofel> I forgot to do that
<sgclark> I cant seem to find the repo 
 * sgclark needs more coffee
<yofel> plasma/discover.git
<sgclark> ah
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/discover.git
<clivejo> the language files arent installed?
<clivejo> oh muon-exporter, what ever that is
<yofel> I have no idea what muon-exporter is supposed to be
<clivejo> will upstream rename too?
<yofel> clivejo: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/126680/
<yofel> that's where I got the names from
<clivejo> I see
<clivejo> if you have custom wallpaper does plasma change it back to default?
<yofel> it shouldn't
<clivejo> only if you use the default already?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> where is the updated kwallet tarball?
<clivejo> depot?
<yofel> yes
<sgclark> yofel: the lintain-overrides still contain conent for muon, is that on purpose?
<clivejo> whats the tool that scans for orphaned files?
<yofel> sgclark: the binaries are still called muon-* for now, so I just fixed the package names in the lintian-override files
<yofel> clivejo: orphaned files?
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> files that apt may have left behind?
<sgclark> there is a tool for that?!
<yofel> apt never leaves stuff behind, except config files
<clivejo> or I installed manually
<clivejo> there was a tool for it
<clivejo> compared the physical files to apt 
<yofel> and if config files are left then the package is still in the dpkg DB as uninstalled/configured or so
<yofel> there is debsums, but that's checksum checking for installed packages
<clivejo> I had a problem with kde theme for sddm
<clivejo> I used a tool before called fluff or lint or something like that
<yofel>  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/security/libpam_kwallet5.so
<yofel> that probably won't work if our sddm profile says "pam_kwallet5.so" which was the lib name in the old package
<yofel> and as all other files in there are called pam_*, I wonder why kwallet is suddenly called libpam_*
<yofel> anyway
 * yofel out shopping, bbl
<soee> yofel: http://pastebin.com/uJRLKugs
<soee> are you working on discover and it causes some problems ?
<sgclark> yofel: looks good to me. 
<clivejo> I think I prefered the old plasma icons for shutdown/reboot etc :/
<vishalrao> clivejo: you mean the colourful ones or the monochromatic ones?
<clivejo> mono ones
<clivejo> eakk
<vishalrao> me too, the mono ones seem to be there on the default app launcher, but the ugly colourful ones on the menu launcher (this is on plasma 5.4.3 sorry, seem to be same for plasma 5.5.3 IINM)
<clivejo> just switch the them
<clivejo> theme
<clivejo> I no likey!
<vishalrao> theme to what?
<soee> can someone test one thing: if you create new user account and login there, it will use old oxygen icons 
<clivejo> dark breeze
<clivejo> yuck yuck yuck
<sgclark> I liked the old ones too, new ones dont seem to fit
<vishalrao> soee: seem to be regular breeze icons in new account for me
<clivejo> hmmmm
<vishalrao> soee: oh wait, yeah, the right click menu seems to be old oxygen icons, same on buttons etc
<clivejo> Im gonna have to look for a new theme
<clivejo> any suggestions?
<vishalrao> can't the breeze theme be modified to use the old mono icons (if the mono icons are still in there) ?
<soee> iconset or desktop theme ?
<soee> vishalrao: ok thanks for checking
<clivejo> I like the dark breeze kickoff menu and taskbar, but the light breeze for windows and rest of system
<sgclark> ok, I am confused, I still see alot of red, but we are ready for testing?
<clivejo> red for what?
<sgclark> apps
<soee> plasma and frameworks shoudl be ready
<soee> apps are not
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> ok
<soee> yofel: said 1 week is needed for finieh the, :)
<clivejo> plasma 5.5.3 is ready for testing
<sgclark> cool ok
<clivejo> apps 15.12.0 still needs work
<mparillo> It seems as if the muon changes (muon-discover muon-notifier muon-updater) are held back
<sgclark> got it, I am clear now thanks
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: you still want to finish okular?
<soee> mparillo: confirmed here
<clivejo> BTW does kubuntu not brand the kickoff menu icon?
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14447156/
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: yes, but I'm still kind of tired
<ovidiu-florin> and it's hard for me to focus on reading the symbols documentation for packaging
<ovidiu-florin> and my keyboard looks backwards
<ovidiu-florin> if you can explain it to me in a few simple words, I might get it faster
<sgclark> kubuntu does not brand much of anything. 
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: as you probably know there is nothing simple about symbols. But you can run that command in the README I pointed out yesterday for a quick start.
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: but I'm not sure I understand the prboblem yet
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: sorry I don't understand
<yofel> soee: sudo apt install libdiscover=5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<yofel> the rest should figure itself out after that
<yofel> mparillo: for you too: sudo apt install libdiscover=5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<yofel> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> yofel:  but i don't want muon discover, I'll stick with plain muon, but thanks anyway :-)
<yofel> ah right
<yofel> hm, I really don't get why our kwallet modules are called libpam suddenly
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: I'm not sure I understand the symbols problem with the okular package
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: did you kind of get the point of having symbol files yet?
<ovidiu-florin> I understand teh point of having them
<yofel> ok, so the problem right now with okular is that the symbol table in the packaging doesn't match with the one generated at build time from the built binary
<soee> yofel: worked
<ovidiu-florin> https://paste.kde.org/pvgywrux2
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: that seems pretty obvious, that they would not match, since it's a newer version of the software. 
<ovidiu-florin> Why are the symbol files stored in the packaging?
<yofel> if you look into the file, you will see that every symbol has the okular version that it appeared in appended to it
<yofel> that information is used by dpkg-shlibdeps to generate properly versioned library dependencies for packages that use libokularcore
<yofel> it is also used to make sure that no symbols disappear between releases without upstream updating the so version of the library
<yofel> that would be an ABI break and would cause applications to fail to run like this: akregator: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5AkonadiCore.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZTIN7Akonadi8Protocol7CommandE
<yofel> that's why the package actually fails to build when a symbol goes missing
<yofel> (for C++, that's not sufficient actually and you need abi-compliance-checker, but that's a different topic)
<yofel> now okular did change the soversion from 6 to 7, and clive updated the packaging to reflect this, he just didn't get to update the symbol files
<yofel> so you now need to update the symbol files in the packaging, remove any #MISSING# lines from them and you're done
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I understand what needs to be done
<ovidiu-florin> but still I don't understand why it is the package's responsibility to make sure backwards compatibility is not broken?
<yofel> because the software authors cannot be trusted
<yofel> so this is a very basic saftey measure, as well as information for dpkg-shlibdeps to generate proper deps
<yofel> latter was what the file was really meant for when it was introduced for C applications
<ovidiu-florin> "<yofel> because the software authors cannot be trusted" - This seems like a very big issue to me
<yofel> well, C++ ABI rules are so mental, that most developers don't even know all of them and end up breaking them by accident
<yofel> and KDE CI still has no ABI check AFAIK
<sgclark> still has no what?
<yofel> sgclark: does build.kde.org run abi-compliance-checker yet?
<sgclark> yet? I have heard nothing about this requirement
<yofel> I'm pretty sure that was talked about a while ago, but ben either didn't seem interested or didn't have time as usual
<yofel> but without kde upstream validating ABI, we have to
<sgclark> well no one told me... it is my ci now
<sgclark> I will add a workitem for it, now that I am aware..
<yofel> it's not a requirement. It's just a good-to-have thing for the kde parts that guarantee a stable ABI
<sgclark> yep, agreed, I will work on it
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: regarding the c++ rules, enjoy the read: https://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C%2B%2B
 * yofel -> lunch
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> if I compile kwallet-pam by hand I get pam_kwallet5.so
<yofel> eeeeeeeeeeehm
<yofel> debian/patches/fix_install_location.diff
<yofel> -set_target_properties (${library_name} PROPERTIES PREFIX "")
 * yofel talks to maxy..
<clivejo> anyone using activites?
<clivejo> On Plasma 5.5.3 I have a few activities for different tasks.  I have one for Kubuntu and I added an icon.  I want to add an icon for OSM but the select file dialogue box wont work.  Can anyone confirm?
<acher88> Hmmm.. The file picker comes up below the preceding 2 dialogue boxes here, and so is unusable
<clivejo> same here acher88
<clivejo> I guess that makes it a bug
<acher88> I can close the other 2 as well, but not the file picker.
<acher88> Have to kill that window which nukes plasmashell as well
<acher88> Hmm. on 2nd try it's now at least closeable. odd
<clivejo> hummmm now I cant get logged on to bugs.kde.org
<clivejo> fancy reporting it acher88?
<acher88> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357533
<ubottu> KDE bug 357533 in general "Cannot load icon for activities" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> acher88: your on fedora?
<clivejo> oh no, thats not you
<acher88> Nope. Thought best to do a quick search first
<clivejo> is my KDE ID not the same one I use for KDE Etherpad?
<acher88> not a clue
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> will you add a me too on that bug?
<acher88> can't just this sec, and I think I'm going to have to re-register if I want to anyway
<clivejo> hi Rick_Timmis
<clivejo> Anyone know if and how can I setup two Quassel windows, each in a different activity and save/lock them to those activities?
<clivejo> I want one on my Kubuntu activity and one on my OSM
<sgclark> clivejo: no bugs.kde.org is seperate login
<sgclark> I can change icons for activities, or am I mis understadning thee issue?
<clivejo> I can change it, but I want a custom one
<clivejo> not one already on the system
<mparillo> acher88: For bugs.kde.org, you use an e-mail.
<mparillo> It is public, so I use an ancient hotmail one, because I was afraid of spam, but I do not seem to get any.
<clivejo> if I select "Other Icons:" and click the "Browse.." button, the window to select the file on local filesystem wont let me pick a file
<clivejo> thankyou mparillo!!
<acher88> Like: http://i.imgur.com/tuLbO1Z.png
<clivejo> yup
<mparillo> clivejo: You are welcome, but for what? Adding a me-too on the bug?
<clivejo> to use my email to log in
<clivejo> Ive been trying to get logged onto bugs.kde.org for about 20mins now!
<clivejo> I was about to reset my password
<clivejo> thats why I thanked you!
<sgclark> ahh yes, confirmed
<clivejo> not only does it appear behind the other windows, when you do drag it in front, it doesnt work7
<sgclark> I marked the bug as confirmed. thanks all
<mparillo> clivejo: My pleasure. I have lobbed plenty of bugs there (but not enough karma to allow me to mark a bug as confirmed, so thank you sgclark), so logging in with an e-mail is fresh in my mind. 
<acher88> I shall check in Arch/Chakra
<acher88> ditto. the same
<acher88> not that I doubted it would be after all that....
<clivejo> interestingly, if you add the icon via the Kickoff menu customise, it shows up to add to add it as an activities icon
<acher88> by the way, if you switch kickoff to an application dashboard and then r-click to edit settings, I had an error on both real machine and VM
<acher88> had to install a couple of extra kf5/qml packages to make that work
<acher88> seemed to not get pulled in by default on the plasma install/upgrade
<clivejo> the dropbox icon in dark breeze theme isnt very nice :/
<acher88> qml-module-qt-labs-folderlistmodel and qml-module-qt-labs-settings 
<sgclark> yofel: artikulate lintain errors are directly related to some changes you made. I made a note in the notepad if you would go ahead take a look when you have time.
<clivejo> sgclark: how are pim packages coming along?
<yofel> looking
<sgclark> ok, but I doubt it will be done today. I plan to have some saturday to relax
<yofel> actually clive did that, and it looks like he added some files that were in not-installed so far
<yofel> those symlinks really shouldn't get installed
<clivejo> what did I do?
<yofel> look at linitian
<clivejo> non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink ?
<yofel> all errors
<clivejo> Im seeing 6 warnings?
<yofel> yes, and the bold ones need fixing
<clivejo> --> https://paste.kde.org/p8noudmfm
<yofel> look at the status page, not the build log
<clivejo> what status page?
<yofel> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.0_xenial.html
<clivejo> its orange?
<clivejo> or yellow :P
<yofel> click at show/hide for artikulate
<clivejo> wow, I didnt know it did that!#
<clivejo> is that new?!?
<yofel> that was there since script version one...
<clivejo> ok, so what did I do wrong?
<yofel> read up on what non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink means
<yofel> regarding package-name-doesnt-match-sonames, you simply didn't update the artikulate.lintian-errors file
<clivejo> Shared libraries are supposed to place such symbolic links in their respective "-dev" packages, so it is a bug to include it with the main library package.  However, if this is a small package which includes the runtime and the development libraries, this is not a bug. In the latter case, please override this warning.
<clivejo> there is no -dev package
<yofel> right, why is that?
<clivejo> private lib?
<yofel> yes, no headers shipped for it
<clivejo> so it should be in not installed?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> so all the libs, sym links and all, go in not-installed?
<yofel> no, only the symlinks
<yofel> look at not-installed, they're already in there, just with the old, now broken syntax
<yofel> if you put the libs in not-installed instead of shipping them artikulate would hardly work, would it ^^
<clivejo> it might, by magic
<clivejo> ok uploaded and commited
<clivejo> yofel: does digikam provide KF5KipiConfig.cmake ?
<sgclark> clivejo: new framework I believe
<clivejo> sgclark: do you know what provides it?
<clivejo> its a built dep of gwenview
<sgclark> nope. googling..
<yofel> kipi was libkipi in the past
<yofel> no idea if that's ported yet
<yofel> libkipi qt4 edition was part of apps
<sgclark> oh libkipi and it is red
<clivejo> oh its part of apps 15.12?
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> ah
<sgclark> it is there and red
<clivejo> explains a lot!
<Riddell> clivejo: I don't think kf5kipi exists yte
<Riddell> if gwenview or something is asking for it you can just ignore that
<sgclark> hi Riddell!
<Riddell> hola sgclark
<murthy> Riddell: hi
<murthy> Will i be given permission to post a fsf survery article link on the kubuntu channel?
<murthy> yofel: ^
<murthy>  valorie ?
<valorie> go for it
<murthy> thanks
<claydoh> Is muon package manager broken, or is it dead?
<claydoh> in 16.04
<valorie> sick_rimmit: ^^^
<valorie> how's it coming along?
 * valorie hopes that muon is alive and well
<valorie> and sick_rimmit too 
<valorie> <3
<mparillo> Did sick_rimmit volunteer to keep muon package manager going? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-November/010137.html
<mparillo> Ahh, valorie is sooooo fast.
 * claydoh agrees with valorie, hopes both sick_rimmit and muon are ok
<valorie> I'm pretty sure he would welcome patches to fix bugs.....
<murthy> valorie: Did we get a new muon maintainer ?
<valorie> yes, Rick Timmis
<valorie> but whether he's taken over officially I don't know
<valorie> and there
<valorie> s the man in question
<valorie> Rick_Timmis: do you need a paste of the conversation about you and muon?
<murthy> super
<murthy> finally muon will get some love
<valorie> I like it so much better than synaptic, or any "software store"
<murthy> +1
<DarinMiller> BTW, if anyone is fighting the 16.04 daily download install bug,  unsquashfs'd the /casper/filesystem.squahfs file from 16.04 live usb.
<DarinMiller> Replace /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py with the same file from 15.10,  and mksquashfs squashfs-root filesystem.squashfs -b 1024k -comp xz -Xbcj x86 -e boot
<DarinMiller> copy the filesystem.squahfs back to the live usb /casper directory and Bob's your uncle....
<valorie> DarinMiller: please write to the kubuntu-devel list about that
<valorie> sounds like a packaging issue
 * valorie heads off to Star Wars
<valorie> finally
<yofel> enjoy :)
<DarinMiller> The ubi-prepare.py a bug has been reported and triaged, but it has not landed in the daily downloads.  Someone posted here the other day that they could not install via the daily  dowload.
<DarinMiller> Side note, the resulting install seem incomplete... debugging now.
<DarinMiller> Nevermind.  Looks like the install did not go well.  Permissions were transferred to my username when I unsquahed.  Need to check if unsquash can preserve owership of files.
<clivejo> is ricktimmis internet connection sick too?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-10
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> would anyone have time to help me with libkipi?
<clivejo> Ive added ECM to the build deps but it still wont build and is throwing error messages suggesting ECM isnt installed
<soee> clivejo: Plasma 5.5.3 and Grameworks 5.18 for Wily are ready ?
<clivejo> soee: according to topic, still WIP
<soee> i was looking at status pages, and there are only some orange items
<clivejo> Im not sure if yofel is ready to give the green light yet
<clivejo> anything in landing yet?
<clivejo> soee: have you a wily test machine?
<soee> clivejo: nope im on Xenial
<soee> lordievader: you have Wily right ?
<clivejo> soee: me too, pretty stable
<clivejo> well the new kwallet respin seems to be in staging - kwallet-kf5 - 5.18.0a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<soee> yes
<clivejo> if you knew what you are doing and added staging frameworks and plasma, you could test it :)
<soee> i have it installed since day or more
<soee> *the new kwallet
<clivejo> last I heard yofel was shopping, so he could be days at that :P
<soee> im using new Plasma and Frameworks since week or more :)
<clivejo> soee: I mean on wily
<soee> ah
<clivejo> The was issues getting the new QT in wily
<clivejo> there
<clivejo> I dont know where yofel is up to on that
<soee> i see
<clivejo> last I heard he was copying it from the LP archive, but there was builds he didnt want
<soee> we can't expect him to work 24/7 :D
<clivejo> so that could have meant rebuilding for just 386/amd64
<clivejo> why not? hes a machine, he doesnt need sleep like us mere mortals :P
<soee> :D
<clivejo> he can dedicate a few CPU cycles to us ;)
<soee> iv installed Libre Office on windows 10, and the interface is so ugly i must say :/
<clivejo> soee: have you a throw away xenial install?
<soee> clivejo: why ?
<clivejo> just wondering if you have been brave enough to try apps
<lordievader> soee: I'm in the middle of installing it, ain't operational yet.
<soee> clivejo: there are to many problems with apps atm i think
<lordievader> clivejo: What do you need tested on Wily?
<lordievader> And is backports needed?
<clivejo> lordievader: I dont know, we needed QT5 for wily and yofel was working on it
<clivejo> no idea where hes up to on that
<lordievader> Oh, I thought you needed some testers ;)
<clivejo> <yofel> copying the qt5.5 stuff also copied all the other architecures that we don't need
<clivejo> <yofel> I kind of don't want to bloat the PPA, but OTOH I don't want to manually QA all qt5 builds if I don't copy the binaries :/
 * clivejo doesnt have a throw away wily install to test on
 * clivejo goes for family time
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> is the krunner history option ever going to be restored? The autocomplete doesn't really cut it.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The Krunner history works fine for me in version 5.5.0.
<lordievader> (must note I am not running Kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> well, I'm oin 16.04 plasma 5.5  and there's no history dropdown
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I can confirm no history dropdown for me either on 16.04 Plasma 5.5.3
<mparillo> I will log off to check on Manjaro to see if that is a temporary packing thing, or a loss of functionality (I thought only th gnome team did that until I lost my date formatting: )https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340982
<ubottu> KDE bug 340982 in kcm_formats "I cannot set my short date to YYYY-MM-DD, nor my time to HH:MM" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> mparillo:  I think the history was deleberately eliminated in plsama 5, and i doubt we'll see it back unless enough users raise a fuss
<mparillo> It is missing also on Manjaro with Plasma 5.5.2; so I agree with you. This is not a temporary packaging issue.
<BluesKaj> I prefer a proper gui text editor like kate for editing files vs the terminal
<mparillo> Yes, but at least twice I forgot the kdesudo and got myself into permissions problems with kate.
<BluesKaj> maybe I should keep a list of my most used file paths, and copy and paste them into krunner
<soee> BluesKaj: no autocomplete at all ?
<BluesKaj> autocomplete is no substitute IMO
<BluesKaj> it works but...
<mparillo> Auto-complete actually does work for me. So well that I never noticed we lost the drop-down until BluesKaj told us.
<sgclark> hmm I have history
<soee> those of you whoa re on Plasma 5.3.3 and Frameworks 5.18, please confirm if you can: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357699
<ubottu> KDE bug 357699 in General "Disk Quota widget does nothing and is missing icon etc." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> *5.5.3
<BluesKaj> sgclark:  which desktop ?
<lordievader> soee: Is quota installed (it complains about that here (Gentoo)).
<sgclark> BluesKaj: not clear what your asking. 
<BluesKaj> plasma%?
<BluesKaj> plasma 5?
<sgclark> whatever is in staging, 5,3?
<BluesKaj> interesting , do you have a dropdown?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> oh, seems I have an old frameworks, wonder if that is the difference
<sgclark> will upgrade and see if it changes
<vishalrao> Backtrace crash reported (looks like in MuonApplicationNotifier.so) whenever I run "sudo apt-get update/upgrade" in Konsole -> known issue?
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<sgclark> dunno if that has anything to do with discover, seems like it shouldn't
<vishalrao> Should I submit the bug report via the crash handler that popped up? When I clicked "install debug symbols" it said "symbols not available for MuonXXXNotifier" but installed symbols for qt5base and plasma-desktop i think
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> vishalrao: yeah go ahead and file report, there is alot of changes around muon going on
<vishalrao> One of the lines in the backtrace is like this -> #8  0x00007fa63428e4a9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/discover-notifier/MuonApplicationNotifier.so
<sgclark> mst are not here today (Sunday)
<vishalrao> oh yeah :)
<mparillo> vishalrao: and share the bug number, because I think I can replicate it. 
<sgclark> oh, that is yofel then, file a bug as looks like he is enjoying the day off :)
<vishalrao> The crash handler is submitting to KDE not Kubuntu, is that OK? I have to sign up now :)
<vishalrao> Give me a few minutes
<sgclark> yeah they will kick it back to us if it packaging
<vishalrao> mparillo: sgclark: See https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357791 
<ubottu> KDE bug 357791 in general "Backtrace from MuonApplicationNotifier.so" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<sgclark> vishalrao: thanks!
<vishalrao> np
<mparillo> vishalrao: Thank you. I "me tooed", but I lack the karma necessary to change the status to confirmed.
<vishalrao> cool
<yofel> vishalrao, sgclark, mparillo: I had already filed kde 357704 for this a couple days ago
<ubottu> KDE bug 357704 in notifier "Muon notifier crashes on apt package list updates" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357704
<vishalrao> whoops :)
<sgclark> yofel: did not know sorry. I can mark other as dup
<vishalrao> marking as dup...
<yofel> maybe the missing debug symbol for muon confused the auto-dup-checker, otherwise it should've shown that
<yofel> manual dup checking in bugzilla is juat plain impossible
<yofel> *just
<vishalrao> i noticed your bug report the product marked as "muon" but the auto submit I did set the product to "plasma shell" (plasmash)
<yofel> that's what mine was as well until d_ed_ changed it to muon
<vishalrao> when i proceeded to submit a second time, it found my own previous bug report (i was just checking if would identify my own submission as a dup) :)
<yofel> then the different product was probably what broke the dup check, meh
<vishalrao> hmmm :)
<BluesKaj> vishalrao: I got around the muon bug by installing libmuon then muon itself..muondiscover will be removed if you do this
<vishalrao> ok let me try this BluesKaj 
<vishalrao> do you want to post this info as a comment in the bug?
<vishalrao> the earlier bug filed by yofel i mean
<yofel> might be worth noting that it's a regression in discover
<BluesKaj> actually I found this out by mistake when i tried to install muon alone, so i think it's just a workaround 
<yofel> clivejo, sgclark: regarding plasma for wily: I first wanted to figure out how to make kwallet-pam work correctly before calling for testing for both releases
<yofel> and wily should get an sddm backport once the packages are in backports-landing
<yofel> but no response from maxy so far, so I'm pondering completely reverting the whole debian merge...
<vishalrao> BluesKaj: it appears "muon-discover" is being renamed to "plasma-discover" - i dont know if other muon-* will be similarly renamed
<yofel> everything except "muon" will
<BluesKaj> vishalrao: ok thanks 
<vishalrao> ok i see
<sgclark> yofel debian merge for wallet?
<sgclark> or everything?!
<yofel> sgclark: for kwallet-pam
<sgclark> oh yeah, that was a mess. fine by me
<BluesKaj> not impressed with discover gui features, not enough detail on packages for reference
<sgclark> ok I have to run errands, bbl
<snele> who to ping about ubiquity bug? installer on daily is broken (it crashes after "prepare" step)
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<mparillo> snele: He does not reference a number, but yesterday here (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/09/#kubuntu-devel.html#t22:19) DarinMiller wroteThe ubi-prepare.py a bug has been reported and triaged, but it has not landed in the daily downloads.  Someone posted here the other day that they could not install via the daily  dowload.
<mparillo> If it is the same bug he last comment made it sound like it was not yet 100% sorted.
 * yofel uploads sddm with kwallet4 autostart re-enabled - debian doesn't use that so it got dropped in the merge
<yofel> For those interested: http://www.dvratil.cz/2016/01/kde-pim-still-alive-and-rocking/
<clivejo> !info libkf5prison-dev 
<ubottu> libkf5prison-dev (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~git20150223-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 8 kB, installed size 95 kB
<clivejo> Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5Prison" that is compatible with requested version "1.2.1".
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: ping
 * clivejo wanders off
<mparillo> I just got an upgrade for SDDM, and I wonder if that fixed the kwallet issue I had where it kept trying to ask for a migration every login.
<mparillo> Installed: 0.13.0-1ubuntu4
<yofel> mparillo: that re-enables kwallet-*4* auto-start
<yofel> no idea regarding migration I fear. I don't get that here
<clivejo> yofel!!
<clivejo> I thought we'd lost you
 * yofel doesn't remember having sold his soul to kubuntu
<yofel> 0€ is too little pay for that
<clivejo> lost you to shopping
<clivejo> what did you buy me :)
<yofel> uh.. I've been here several times since then
 * yofel hands clivejo some snack nuts
<yofel> don't really have anything else at hand right now ^^
<clivejo> I got a bottle of Jack Daneils last night
<yofel> Irish people dring american whiskey o.O?
<yofel> *drink
<clivejo> sure
<clivejo> was a thankyou gift
<clivejo> and much appreciated :)
<yofel> well, as long as everyone's happy..
<yofel> clivejo: any particular question? Because I'll sign off again otherwise
<clivejo> kdepimlibs is looking for prison 1.2.1
<clivejo> archive seems to be 1.2
<clivejo> so I grabbed a git snapshot and packaged it
<yofel> there's no release for it? :/
<clivejo> no, which is odd
<clivejo> but lib/cmake file definately says its version 1.2.1
<yofel> true, nothing on depot..
<clivejo> so its in my PPA https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/
<yofel> we should remind people to please depend on *release* software :(
<clivejo> I also commited a change to kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> *released
<clivejo> can I copy that package to the staging-apps?
<yofel> go ahead, I'll look at it tomorrow
<clivejo> I thought KCI would rebuild it, but it doesnt seem to be working today
<clivejo> thats why I put it in my PPA
<clivejo> ok copied the package from my PPA to apps staging
<yofel> you might also want to reply to the apps release thread asking where you can download prison 1.2.1
<yofel> maybe it moved somewhere we don't know - even if I doubt that
<clivejo> I just grabbed a git snapshot
<yofel> and if not, the release team at least know that something's wrong
<yofel> yeah, that's fine for now to get the apps building
<clivejo> the changelog seems to show mostly git snapshots
<yofel> but depending on unreleased sofware is a no-go really
<yofel> yes, which is the I-don't-care workaround
<yofel> as I said, fine for now, so just upload it to the ppa
 * yofel off, see you tomorrow
<clivejo> ok, have fun
<mparillo> yofel: Thank You. All I know I tire of re-typing my password, and the latest SDDM seems to have reduced that by one.
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> o/ valorie
<valorie> greetings clivejo
<clivejo> hows you?
<valorie> pretty dang good
<valorie> thinking of trying to set up for packaging
<valorie> so I can check out our docs for accuracy and missing bits
<clivejo> might as well try :)
<valorie> and sure, it sounds like some apps still need attention
<clivejo> you might find you like it!
<valorie> I doubt it's my strength, but I may as well understand the workflow
<valorie> imo we should continue to make packaging and testing as automatic as possible
<valorie> so that we can focus on outreach, promotion, and upstream as much as possible
<valorie> and by upsteam I mean all the players including Ubuntu proper
<clivejo> we have too make upstreams 
<clivejo> gets very confusing
<mparillo> I thought Santa had some good ideas and desire to work on packaging automation, but I have not seen him lately.
<clivejo> mparillo: yeah, he just disappeared
<valorie> yes, he keeps popping up and disappearing
<valorie> like a ghost
<valorie> that's the thing about distros though
<valorie> oodles of upstreams
<valorie> not all of them think highly of us
<clivejo> oh?
<valorie> owncloud is the one I'm thinking of
<valorie> "distros are broken by design" - ugh
<valorie> imo it is crazy that we have so many different packaging processes happening across Linux
<valorie> but, given history and the entrenched nature of "what people like" I'm not sure how to converge that
<valorie> Debian for instance takes great care about security
<valorie> owncloud doesn't seem to give a fig about that
<valorie> read Jos' blog on kde planet for reference
<clivejo> url?
<valorie> I was unable to comment because G+ broke commenting again
<valorie> https://planetkde.org/
<valorie> a few days ago now
<clivejo> but thats more distro fault, no?
<clivejo> being slow getting new software into the repo's
<valorie> well, individual projects have only their own interests to look out for
<valorie> libreoffice only cares about libreoffice, owncloud for itself, etc.
<valorie> KDE tries to make all the software work together
<valorie> owncloud didn't want that, and left KDE
<valorie> and here we are
<valorie> we can't just auto-package everything and ship it, without testing the *distro*
<clivejo> but its packagers that need to keep the repo's current
<clivejo> and a decent feedback loop
<valorie> sure, but current can break some things
<valorie> keeping everything working is our job, not just packaging
<valorie> that's the difficult part
<valorie> adjusting recommended  library versions and such
<valorie> there are so many parts that individual projects don't have to care about
<valorie> everything from kernel versions, gcc, systemv/d, lightdm/sddm/kdm/gdm, frameworks/kdelibs, and on and on
<valorie> none of us are microsoft or apple laying down the law, and saying this will be done
<valorie> or not
<valorie> instead we have to juggle
<clivejo> -> moves to offtopic
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #174: FAILURE in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #766: UNSTABLE in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #750: UNSTABLE in 7 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/750/
 * DarinMiller likes Rik's ubiquity work around.... seems to be working well...
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: good :)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: the ubuntu installer devs told me "you can't really downgrade it, like that". LOL. clearly you can
<mparillo> OK, I am on ZZ now and I have my Panel Always Visible. Could somebody ping me?
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<mparillo> Thank you, but nothing happened.
<mparillo> I wonder if I have to set something in konversation
<acheronuk> I don't use it, so not sure.
<mparillo> OK, I have enabled System Tray. Maybe that will do something. 
<acheronuk> And nothing I use has ever triggered this bug, so I'm not sure how to test
<mparillo> acheronuk: Would you please ping me again?
<acheronuk> I want it to fix the bug, but I'm just as concerned that the patch doesn't kill people's plasma due to some unintended consequence
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<acheronuk> mparillo: ping
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> mparillo: PING PING PING
<valorie> you can right-click on this channel, and "enable notifications"
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> No I wanna :P
<mparillo> Thank you all.
<mparillo> It is already enabled for notifications, and nothing happens.
<valorie> hmmm
<mparillo> No 100% CPU, nothing.
<mparillo> I do get my pings in red.
<mparillo> Sorry, but I have never been bitten by this bug.
<acheronuk> mparillo: to be clear, this is before you install the patched package?
<mparillo> Oh, for a second, I got a konversation megaphone in my system tray, but the megaphone disappeared.
<mparillo> Correct acheronuk. I am on a pretty vanilla ZZ, with the updates from -staging maybe a week ago that got me Plasma 5.8.5
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Tag pushed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #51: UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #142: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #132: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #256: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #148: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #133: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #149: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #127: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #143: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #23: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/63/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, they should be gpg signed
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, I really thought Git did that automatically...
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> no, you need to do it a -s option
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> WTF?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> No, Git automatically signs tags, doesn't it?!?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> nope. https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Tools-Signing-Your-Work#Signing-Tags
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Since when?!?
<tsimonq2> 54% packet loss!!!
<[Relic]> don't use fedex
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #257: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #94: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #110: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/110/
<tsimonq2> STUPID FREAKING THING
<tsimonq2> WHY AM I GETTING SO MUCH FREAKING PACKET LOSS AND LAG???!!!???
<tsimonq2> UGHHHHH
<[Relic]> someone tapping in on your wifi?
<tsimonq2> No it's all since my dad decided that it would be a good idea to move in with his GF and stick me in the basement!
<tsimonq2> This is really stupid
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I'm done for the night. I'm freaking done. This is just so unbelievably stupid.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I don't know, but refernce to it from many many years ago in a quick google
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #24: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #95: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #122: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #269: UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #111: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #102: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #123: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #120: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #103: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #121: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #111: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #112: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/75/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1640290/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640290 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Update Qt to 5.7.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> Mirv: that sounds like great news. thank you and happy new year :)
<valorie> woooooooo
<Mirv> acheronuk: happy new year :)
<Mirv> I'm finally back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #184: FAILURE in 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #185: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #175: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #125: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/85/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> any movement on the installer fix?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #112: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/70/
<acheronuk> clivejo: not that I know of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #108: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #114: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #71: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #109: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #115: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #72: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #104: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmines build #686: FAILURE in 5.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmines/686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #138: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/138/
<Mirv> as usual, Qt throws its surprises. bug #1653529 is quite a blocker, dunno why it worked in Debian two weeks ago.
<ubottu> bug 1653529 in qtwebkit-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qtwebkit 5.7.1 fails to build on armhf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653529
<Mirv> help is welcome if someone has ideas
<Mirv> I just noticed it
<acheronuk> Mirv: at least you've got an error message! I was trying to get gpgme building last week, and the LP builders just hang for 150mins then get killed with no error message. builds fine in a local simulation of a LP sbuild
<acheronuk> that builds fine on debian as well
<acheronuk> LP clearly has some oddities in it's environment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #77: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #331: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #51: FAILURE in 2.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #105: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #139: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #49: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #144: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #145: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #258: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #191: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #259: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #192: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmines build #687: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmines/687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #52: FIXED in 9.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #61: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #117: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #76: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #55: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #371: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #281: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/281/
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<clivejo> has my bouncer been dropping too?
<acheronuk> not that I've seen
<valorie> lots of churn today though
<valorie> maybe the leap second 
<valorie> lol
 * clivejo mutters under his breath
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #767: FIXED in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #751: FIXED in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #48: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #26: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #15: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #11: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #31: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #332: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #106: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #12: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #49: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #16: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #26: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #14: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #32: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #107: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #113: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #50: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #25: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #96: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #51: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #97: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #122: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #124: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #78: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #123: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #125: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #79: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #59: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #60: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #354: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #355: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #60: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #260: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #261: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/21/
<sintre> another cute lil duel monitor problem , shutting down with external tv thru hdmi connected , regardless if laptop monitor is primary or secondary [ and seems somebody programed this so secondary is what actually has the ability to see task bar] will result it being stuck in primary screen mode , which means you have no task bar ect. when you reboot
<sintre>  , regardless of type of shut down.Can remove before. Onluy work around to this i've found is to reconnect notebook to tv and then while both displaying go to settings and disable tv display , after about a minute kde will finally pop up a task bar an reaslize its big friend is gone
<sintre> sry that was long but i wanted to be complete
<DarinMiller> sintre: Do you mind adding your comments/findings to this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346961
<ubottu> KDE bug 346961 in common "Multi Monitor configuration lost on reboot, must reconfigure after startup" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<sintre> go ahead
<sintre> i' not registerd on all these sites yet
<sintre> i'm getting big list together
<sintre> I think i'll need a new thread
<sintre> alot of those responses are wrong with my config
<sintre> itsnot a darn user error config thing this time
<DarinMiller> I will see if I can duplicate with my setup also.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/157/
<[Relic]> more like the session doesn't store properly when you switch things around, as I have been tinkering with trying to get 2 independent screens, session never brings up the old set of open programs when I go from one big to two small ones, at first I thought it was cause they would be considered off screen but they don't even start
<[Relic]> of course I could be wrong and it might just be some function that says, if it would start off the screen don't open it, but not sure on that either
<sintre> [Relic] i agree we got duel problems here , but i don't know how to fix any of them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/54/
<sintre> i feel like i'm like playing cat and mouse trying to find work around sor escape routes getting old
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/45/
<sintre> i don't think either of our problems at this point , or multiple problems is user error
<sintre> i can't code or compile so kinda at mercy of people who can
<[Relic]> most of my problem was up to 14.10 I didn't have to do anyting other than nvidia settings and reboot so I never had to go through any steps to adjust things and it worked fine but since 15.xx I was never able to duplicate it
<DarinMiller> the wayland integration has been quite challenging to implement alongside std X.  Plasma guy have been quite responsive but they need to know what we see and how to duplicate.
<sintre> tomorrow i'l dig thru a box and try to fuind an old vga casble
<sintre> use old nvidia lappy
<sintre> and see how that goes
<sintre> with older tv as well
<sintre> this is going on with my new i3
<[Relic]> no clue on what way wayland works or even if I could use it to solve my problem
<DarinMiller> [Relic]: Wayland will replace X server someday.  As the developers implement Wayland alongside X, lots of dual monitor stuff has been breaking.
<sintre> well not working well
<sintre> to me duel montiors a fun thing for living room , other people really need them to work as they should for work
<DarinMiller> NVidia is not making the transistion any easiler as they are not supporting the std interface implemented by the Walyand community.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #154: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #229: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/229/
<sintre> DarinMiler> my problem i posted is with my integrated 5500 gfx on newer lappy
<sintre> not nvidia
<sintre> i can't test the nvidia till i find the vga cable though
<sintre> older lappy doesn't have hdmi out
<DarinMiller> sintre: I run dual monitors all the time and they work fine for static setups.  Thinks break when connecting laptops to different monitor and switching primary to external display.
<sintre> i've tinkered with this as almost a hobby
<sintre> fix sound , then i find this
<sintre> if duel display dientical great
<sintre> in unified mode
<sintre> if not your in troublee as of yet
<sintre> yea what is wierd is the "brea" as you mentioned also includes it rebooted
<sintre> one day it all be fixed
<sintre> i'll do my best to test same scenario tomorrow using vga
<sintre> on older laptop
<DarinMiller> Attempting hdmi hookup shortly, laptop my lockup due to NVidia bug so I might be gone for a bit...
<[Relic]> I wouldn't be so annoyed with this if I could find something that said, "hey this is failing/broken/can't do this" somewhere to find what I needed to fix to get it to work
<sintre> yea relic , up front would be nice
<sintre> i think what were findin is known
<sintre> there just isn't anybody stepping up to plate directly fix it
<sintre> :(
<sintre> reporting bugs can help , but only if somebody reading those bug reports does something about it would it make a difference
<sintre> sinse even the cheapest pc sold today has atleast hdmi out capability
<sintre> you'd think they would atleast try to work on it
<[Relic]> don't even know what to report as a bug; this doesn't work but can't see anything wrong
<DarinMiller> broadcasting from HDMI display now... attempting the sleep process shortly....
<DarinMiller> HDMI is primary....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #227: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #364: UNSTABLE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #338: UNSTABLE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/338/
<DarinMiller> nvidia driver fell of the bus coming out sleep. REISUB to the resuce...
<sintre> try shutting down
<sintre> meaning testing wise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #355: UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #113: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #114: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/36/
<lordievader> Good morning, happy new year!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/42/
<Mirv> ok ignoring the qtwebkit bug for now by disabling qttools' use of it so that I can continue on other packages. needs to be resolved however.
<acheronuk> Mirv: I'm slightly lost with such compilation bugs, especially on non amd64/386 architectures, but I will try to have a poke around to see if I can perhaps spot something
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: who do i nag to get rsibreak 0.12.5 packaged instead of 0.12.3?
<Mirv> acheronuk: yeah me too when it's impossible to reproduce on x86 and I'm not familiar with the issue. pay attention to #ubuntu-devel though, I figured out there was new GCC 3 days ago which might explain it and I asked doko about it.
<acheronuk> Mirv: ah. maybe then. yeah, I'm on #ubuntu-devel and will pay attention :)
<Mirv> the same package compiled fine on armhf in Debian two weeks ago, so..
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: that is not in kubuntu's packageset, and had not really heard of it. looks like it's just been synced from debian in the past. just going to have a look to see what they have
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> so i guess i nag pino and hope for a sync
<acheronuk> I guess so
<soee> acheronuk: any news about sending 5.8.5 to backports ?
<acheronuk> soee: it's in landing, and probably needs some more testing there. just not much of that done with new year and everything. plus I would like some feedback from mint clem_l etc if possible
<soee> clem_l: ping :D ^
<clem_l> hi soee, acheronuk 
<acheronuk> soee: I *think* it should be fine, but some confirmations would make me feel better about shipping it
<acheronuk> hi clem_l :) hope you had a good Christmas and New Year
<clem_l> yes, thanks, Happy New Year acheronuk 
<mamarley> acheronuk: 5.8.5?  I have been running it ever since it was staged without any problems. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: great :) more the backports for Yakkety and especially Xenial that need more conformation on
<clem_l> upgrading to it right now
<acheronuk> clem_l: I upgraded a 18.0 VM to it, then switched apt sources to 18.1 serena and updated that as well. so far seems ok, but can only test in a limited way in a VM
<clem_l> acheronuk: we're getting close to a KDE release for 18.1 so we'll perform a full QA on it
<clem_l> hopefully we should get feedback during the BETA too
<clem_l> it should go pretty smooth imo though
<acheronuk> clem_l: I figured you must be getting close, so especially with that, didn't want to throw an update at backports you hadn't had a chance to try
<clem_l> although users are already pointing to it in 18.0, it's better if it gets in for us before the BETA
<clem_l> we can postpone though if you need time, that's no problem
<clem_l> I'm also hitting a wall with live-build because of a circular dependency with some QT4 libs :)
<clem_l> and the holiday season got a bit in the way :)
<acheronuk> clem_l: unless someone finds something bad, which there shouldn't really be in what is just bugfix update, I would imagine just a few days at most before sending 5.8.5 to backports
<clem_l> sounds good
<acheronuk> clem_l: we had to remove okular from our is build, as it's dependency on qt4 stuff was causing iso build failures
<acheronuk> *our iso
<jimarvan> Happy new year to all! :)
<clem_l> Happy New Year jimarvan 
<clem_l> acheronuk: ah, I'll try that, thanks
<clem_l> I've no idea why it fails.. especially since I can't find tangible dep differences since 18.0
<acheronuk> clem_l: it may be unrelated to your issue, but you never know
<clem_l> did you use an alternative app for okular?
<acheronuk> clem_l: no. I can't recall if there was a conversation on that that or not, but there is not really a good kde/Qt alternative. or at least a shippable one anyway.
<clem_l> so you're going to ship without a PDF reader?
<acheronuk> okular is now Qt5 so it can likely go back in for Zesty
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry, I don't have any of those systems anymore. :(
<jimarvan> clem_l: thanks :) 
<jimarvan> clem_l: Libre writer can open PDF files (though I do prefer Okular tbh...)
<acheronuk> clem_l: and it was only left off the iso for Yakkety, but was still installable
<clem_l> ok
<acheronuk> clem_l: it wasn't an ideal thing to do, but we were slightly up against for getting Yakkety and especially apps for it done
<clem_l> you have a release window to stick to?
<clivejo> indeed we do!
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<acheronuk> Freeze this. Freeze that. Freeze something else! Release date!
<clem_l> :)
<clem_l> we can postpone on our side but we definitely get some pressure from the crowd
<acheronuk> Afternoon clivejo 
<clivejo> more begging for this, begging for that!
 * clivejo tips hat towards acheronuk
<clem_l> for instance Xfce passed QA yesterday, when people see the announcements for it we'll sure hear some "how about KDE?"
<clivejo> bye and hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> hey clive! :)
<clivejo> anyone seen yofel?
 * clivejo wonders if he made it over Christmas and New Year OK
<acheronuk> clem_l: yep. I'm sure. I guess Mint is more like this beer? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl0Ypg1kBJo&feature=youtu.be&t=38
<clem_l> I saw him last year
<acheronuk> clivejo: not this year so far
<clivejo> why does he sound Irish?
<clem_l> the guy in the video?
<clivejo> yeah :/
<clem_l> he does alright :)
<clem_l> he's supposed to be Dutch
<clem_l> some technique he has, that one-finger-bottle-opening move
<clem_l> gotta practice that :)
<clivejo> really, I have to be 18 to watch a video of something drinking beer?!?
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> Josh from udemy is really annoying me
<clem_l> oh yes, and in some countries you can start getting into commercial servitude at 16, get married and have children by the time you're 18, vote, drive and all.. but wow.. what are you doing? is that a beer??? that's not until 21 buddy :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: had you seen this? https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=73a38129b358a039301f86e436719aec63e0f10f
<acheronuk> clivejo: debian adding a custom sddm greeter
<acheronuk> "This package contains the files for the breeze SDDM theme adapted to use the active desktop-base theme for the background"
<clivejo> interesting
<clivejo> I guess they dont like the bluey windozey either
<acheronuk> might merge that locally an build in a ppa somewhere
<clem_l> I think it looks clean
<clem_l> if it didn't remind me so much of Windows I think I might be able to like it
<acheronuk> I'm getting used to it now. was just a bit of a shocker at first
<clem_l> same
<clem_l> the lockscreen is consistent with it too
<clem_l> I mean it's blue just like SDDM
<clem_l> did Debian change that as well?
<acheronuk> you know, I haven't looked. I only came across the sddm change while looking for something else
<acheronuk> I have to go get some lunch. will no doubt be back in hr or so, or at least be hovering in the background ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #116: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #110: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #117: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #111: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #118: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #75: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #112: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/112/
<clivejo> cyphermox: hi, any news on the new Kubuntu packages?
<clivejo> ooooo
<clivejo> kjots is pretty cool!
<clivejo> connects to Kolab and lets me view/edit my notes :)
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi4/1.13.0-11
<clivejo> oh calligra 3.0.0.1 released today
<acheronuk> probably
<alleehol> acheronuk, soee:  I used 5.8.5 from landing in yakkety today without noticing anything strange.  Good job!
<acheronuk> alleehol: great :)
 * wxl stretches
<BluesKaj> does the plasma-staging ppa have plasma 5.8.5?
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> because 5.8.4 is acting up with kwin 
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ok thanks 
<marco-parillo> And if you still have ZZ installed, I have noticed nothing strange with Plasma 5.8.5 there either.
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: also good to hear. thank you
<marco-parillo> Of course, I am not as good at finding problems as soee is.
<BluesKaj> ok , konversation can be closed without a crash ...plasma 5.8.5 seems stable so far, but when i do plasmashell -v this happens : http://pastebin.ca/3752916
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ^ or to whom it may concern 
<acheronuk> I shall try in yakkety
<BluesKaj> yes I'm on Yakkety atm , about to try it on Zesty in a few mins
<mamarley> I just tried it on Zesty; no crash here.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, no crash with plasmashell -v in the konsole ?
<mamarley> Correct.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> alright , going over to Zesty ..bbiab
<acheronuk> can't duplicate here either on XX, YY or ZZ
<soee> so pushing to backports today ? :D
<marco-parillo> I think I got my 5.8.5. in ZZ from -staging  (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma). Does it need to go to -landing (sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing) first? Or did it, and I missed it?
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: landing ppas are for testing updates or backports to the stable releases. so updates/backports for Xenial and Yakkety at the moment
<BluesKaj> hmm, no context menu appears with right click on the desktop after installing plasma 5.8.5 on Zesty
<BluesKaj>  using activities desktops
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I have one
<acheronuk> marco-parillo: Zesty is at the moment one GIANT landing area, so zesty staging goes straight there
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I have an extra test activity on my Zesty just to test them, and fine here on my default and the testing one
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, guess I should leave the ppa active in the repos so if there are any fixes I'll get them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/39/
 * clivejo kicks KCI
<clivejo> hurry up!
<BluesKaj> normally I disable or remove ppas shortly after I've used them
<BluesKaj> Yakkety desktop context menu works ok
<BluesKaj> on plasma 5.8.5
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> it's no biggie on Zesty, the "leave" option is still available in the kmenu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #23 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
<BluesKaj> fortunately I have all the desktop settings done 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #23: SUCCESS in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/23/
<acheronuk> Mirv: are you going to put qtquickcontrols2 in that ppa in addition to qtquickcontrols?
 * wxl enjoys new $20 mechanical keyboard with sweet backlit multicolor leds
<clivejo> why you need to backlit?
<wxl> no need, just fun
<genii> For typing in the dark
<clivejo> is LP on strike again?
<acheronuk> getting there with new Qt :) https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/1985/+packages?field.name_filter=opensource
<clivejo> 6 hours and still building :/
<acheronuk> Started 4 hours, 26 minutes, 2.7 seconds ago.
<acheronuk> Wow. QtWebeEngine takes longer every time I see it build!
<acheronuk> or it seems that way at least.....
<wxl> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO0M_vgl7g0/?taken-by=polka.bike
<clivejo> that would drive me crazy
<wxl> it's customizable
<acheronuk> I would hope it's turn-off'able
<wxl> yep
<wxl> wrong link too argh
<acheronuk> podcast tomorrow night :)
<acheronuk> come around quick
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/41/
 * acheronuk ponders when to push 5.8.5 to backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/42/
<acheronuk> I can almost hear Simon shouting "Do It" at McDs
<acheronuk> or has he school? I lose track
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/40/
 * acheronuk yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #124: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/124/
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: OHAI
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> No work tonight and I've been home sick from school
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (it's rare for me to voluntarily stay home from school, education is important)
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Question, you sync my patch to plasma-integration to Backports Landing yet?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> https://youtu.be/ZXsQAXx_ao0
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> My response to you ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #125: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/125/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I that about backports, the -dev app, or both?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> *Is that
<valorie> ? queuebot to #ubuntu-release- New: accepted akonadi4 [sync] (zesty-proposed) [1.13.0-11]
<valorie> why sync
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Go slap the hand of that person
<clivejo> can you guess who?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Seriously, go granny pinch them! (no offense intended :P)
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Jeremy?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Backports and staging things.
<valorie> I don't understand why it is being sync'd rather than coming from our uploads
<valorie> if someone fills me in, I'll "granny pinch" any and all
<valorie> never heard that phrase before but I like it
<clivejo> or a granny beating
<clivejo> via a handbag or walking stick
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @valorie, It's where you pinch someone with your nails close together
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Try it on yourself if you want, it HURTS
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> More than a normal pinch
<valorie> ok, but why the sync?
<[Relic]> Just send the creepy old aunt that likes giving him a kiss  :)
 * clivejo shrugs
<valorie> I've raised teens and am well aware of ways to hurt people!
<clivejo> why sync krita and kdevelop
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Steve Langasek did it! :O
<valorie> we've uploaded ours, correct?
<clivejo> and why upload KDE4 stuff to zesty
<clivejo> and why have bird and pig flu
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Yes but not akonadi4
<valorie> well, I meant: we've packaged and uploaded the akonadi we want, correct?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Correct valorie
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Steve put it there, Steve can move it to /dev/null
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> We have no reason to have a KDE 4 version in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (if you couldn't tell, don't mind my extra crankyness, I'm sick)
<clivejo> dont think Steve did
<clivejo> it was Skynet
<clivejo> Copied from debian sid in Primary Archive for Debian GNU/Linux by Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync (sponsored by Ubuntu Archive Robot)
 * clivejo shivers
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aAGdRGO0/file_1682.jpg
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi4/1.13.0-11/+publishinghistory
<clivejo> ah missed that
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you the link to KDE CI?
<acheronuk> https://build.kde.org/
<clivejo> thanking you please
<valorie> gah, this is why I shouldn't speak about something I don't know in detail
<mparillo> Testing right-click on desktop in ZZ because: [17:54] <BluesKaj> hmm, no context menu appears with right click on the desktop after installing plasma 5.8.5 on Zesty
<mparillo> It works just fine for me, but I noticed there is an option for Leave: also Ctrl Alt Delete. In Plasma 4, didn't Ctrl Alt Delete bring up a process manager?
<clivejo> mparillo: your in the past arent you?
<tsimonq2> *you're *aren't
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> ur in the past arenten u
<mparillo> It is just funny I learnt (to use the English spelling) about this regression only now.
<mparillo> P.S. acheronuk, you were asking about the tray animations driving CPU to 100%? I noticed I got konversation to put an animated microphone, and it did not seem to affect my laptop. I was unable to get that tray animation before, perhaps I needed to reboot.
<acheronuk> mparillo: ok. that is something. :)
<mparillo> Funny, I did not get the animated microphone for you. clivejo must have been special
<clivejo> Im special?
<clivejo> mparillo: ping PING
<mparillo> Yup, and I got the megaphone without you highlighting my nick. Strange.
<mparillo> But regardless, an apt update was running smoothly whilst the megaphone was animating.
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-January/011071.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #150: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #134: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/134/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/53/
<clivejo> mparillo: will you be about in a couple of hours?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #768: SUCCESS in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/768/
<mparillo> Yes, but not necessarily dedicated.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #187: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #69: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #138: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/8/
<clivejo> mparillo: I have calligra building in my PPA, would you maybe test it if you get a chance?
<clivejo> probably be another hour or so before it finishes and gets published
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #201: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/213/
<mparillo> clivejo: PPA added. Now sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y calligra
<mparillo> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #28: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/144/
<mparillo> clivejo: If I just sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y all I get is:  The following packages will be upgraded:  iso-codes kdeconnect kdeconnect-plasma libkf5dbusaddons-bin libkf5dbusaddons-data libkf5dbusaddons5 
<valorie> adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma and updating and full-upgrade, I get one warning: 
<valorie> Processing triggers for plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text (1:16.04ubuntu2) ...
<valorie> dpkg: warning: version '/etc/lsb-release' has bad syntax: version number does not start with digit
<valorie> rmdir: failed to remove '/lib/plymouth/': No such file or directory
<valorie> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #186: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #361: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #139: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/139/
<mparillo> valorie: I get the version number warning all the time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #188: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #362: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #115: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #333: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #187: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #29: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #202: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #214: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #162: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #234: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #116: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #51: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #235: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #53: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #93: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #163: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #76: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #98: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #52: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #155: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #81: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #109: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #99: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/53/
<DarinMiller> clive: calligra installed via your ppa and corresponding apps run (no errors).  Never used it before, though I am not sure why anyone would want to use it over libre-office.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/31/
<yofel> clivejo: I'm here, just didn't spend much time looking at IRC lately
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #126: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #80: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #146: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #356: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #55: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #127: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #147: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #81: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/365/
<valorie> I believe it should be 0ubuntu2, and it isn't
<valorie> mparillo: ^^^ and whoever packaged plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text (1:16.04ubuntu2)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #339: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/339/
<valorie> happy new year, yofel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/51/
<Mirv> acheronuk: the default answer would be no. I mean, learning from 5.6, doing anything extra that makes the landing bigger is a bad idea. it seems it's in zesty already though so when the PPA would be published it'd be automatically built.
<Mirv> acheronuk: however I guess I could try it - if it builds without failures, then there should be no transition burden either. and if it does not build without errors, I could just remove it from PPA again.
<Mirv> lots of Ubuntu UI Toolkit stuff is being upstreamed to Qt Quick Controls 2 so it'll be important package anyway :) 5.9 only though..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/30/
<acheronuk> Mirv: no problem. I test copied/rebuilt the archive sync in a ppa for amd64 and it built ok. I just wanted it for that for our CI and test builds of KDE applications anyway, so that is good enough :)
<Mirv> ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #262: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/262/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #263: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/29/
<Mirv> bug #1653907 , probably something simple
<ubottu> bug 1653907 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi FTBFS with Qt 5.7.1 (install phase)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653907
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/54/
<Mirv> ok, workarounded
<Mirv> however, bug #1653909 is a problem, libkf5kdelibs4support-dev seems uninstallable in zesty?
<ubottu> bug 1653909 in qtcurve (Ubuntu) "qtcurve unbuildable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653909
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/45/
<acheronuk> Mirv: that qtcurve dep seems available and installable in a zesty pbuild
<Mirv> ...aand solved, sorry for the noise but at least you see there's progress :)
<Mirv> acheronuk: it seems it was just about kdeclarative rebuild not being published in the PPA that causes a chain of problems
<acheronuk> Mirv: ok. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #53: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/53/
<Mirv> now plasma-framework building. after that, kwin at which point you could probably test it out from your perspective.
<acheronuk> Mirv: probably will in the next few days. today I have other stuff to do, and then the kubuntu podcast this evening to lurk on
<Mirv> yeah there are some problems still with the builds, even though overall it's going very well
<Mirv> so no hurry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/34/
<acheronuk> Mirv: yep. to be expected. thanks for keeping us up to date with progress
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/35/
<jimarvan> good morning peeps :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/42/
<mparillo> clivejo: So, do I install Calligra, or a component?
<clivejo> test the components
<clivejo> word, flow, stage etc
<clivejo> any packaging issues on install?
<acheronuk> clivejo: failed to build?
<acheronuk> or am I looking in the wrong place?
<acheronuk> files missing here: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/+build/11811885
<clivejo> no, idea, havent had chance to look at it!
<acheronuk> mostly due to some not having been built due to optional build deps like okular KF5 not being in zesty yet, whereas they were in KCI
<mparillo> clivejo: sudo apt install calligra completed without errors on ZZ
<mparillo> acheronuk: I must have manually installed Okular 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 in ZZ
<clivejo> mparillo: it must be installing the archive version
<clivejo> the one in my PPA FTBFS
<mparillo> Must have. All I know is that Libre Office failed totally to render a PDF, so I  manually installed it (IIRC).
<mparillo> Calligra Sheets opened a simple XLS, and a complicated ODS, but crashed on ctrl w
<mparillo> Calligra Words opened a TXT and Doc file.
<mparillo> ctrl w worked fine.
<clivejo> in Help check the version
<clivejo> if its not 3.0.0.1 then its not installed
<clivejo> This is what it should look like - https://s23.postimg.org/4o2nxtbln/Screenshot_20170103_225141.png
<mparillo> Maybe I did something wrong? http://imgur.com/a/wb4li
<clivejo> no, the build in my PPA failed
<clivejo> I need to look into why
<clivejo> things are slow today as my internet seems to be on a go slow/stop mood
<clivejo> and LP seems to be in cahoots
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #136: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #54: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #152: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/152/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #153: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/153/
<alleehol> clivejo: FWIW with slow/bad internet try mosh instead of ssh https://mosh.org
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<clivejo> anyone on Zesty but just regular Ubuntu and Unity *shivers*
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> good morning clivejo
<DarinMiller> Takikng the day off due to heavy snowfall.  Roads are a mess and snow expected all day.
<clivejo> how many inches of snow have you?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, who me?
<clivejo> DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> We have about 8 to 10 inches in the yard and half inch/hour is expected to fall all day into the AM. 
<marco-parillo> clivejo: Sorry, but it was Unity that put me in a search where I ran Xubuntu and Kubuntu for a while before settling on Kubuntu.
<clivejo> oooo lots of snow
<clivejo> marco-parillo: me too
<clivejo> hence the shiver
<clivejo> just looking for a tester for kdeconnect
<tsdgeos> clivejo: that'd be me "anyone on Zesty but just regular Ubuntu and Unity *shivers*"
<clivejo> tsdgeos: would you mind installing kdeconnect from my PPA
<clivejo> and checking that it doesnt pull in the plasma stack
<tsdgeos> oh i do actually have plasma installed here, wonder what pulled it in
<tsdgeos> but sure
<clivejo> do you have kdeconnect installed?
<clivejo> LP:1653952
<tsdgeos> just purged all of it
<clivejo> LP 1653952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1653952 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu Zesty) "KDE Connect should not depend on plasma-workspace" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653952
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> HI Everyone, tonight is Podcast nite. I will be in BBB from 20:00 UTC, be great to catch up with you folks there if you are able.
<tsdgeos> interestingliy kate depends on plasma-framework
<tsdgeos> ah there's a plasmoid of some sorts
<tsdgeos> clivejo: i can try yes, ppa name?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I  installed kdeconnect from your ppa into ZZ.  Installed without issue (kdeconnect  1.0.1-1ubuntu1) but phone does not want to connect to said ZZ box.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: latest version is 1.0.3
<DarinMiller> phone connects fine to YY box which has bp landing enabled.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: updating now...
<tsdgeos> when the topic says 5.28 is in the Z archive, i guess it doesn't mean all this, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23739198/
<tsdgeos> ...
<clivejo> tsdgeos: its been "uploaded" to the archive
<clivejo> but probably lot stuck in proposed!
<DarinMiller> clivejo: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu amd64 installed, trying again...
<DarinMiller> clivejo: updated kdeconnect works great now.
<tsdgeos> clivejo: you do undesrtand that this makes zesty totally unsuitable for development right?
<tsdgeos> since half the packages are at 5.26 and half at 5.28 and KF5 totally doesn't like that
<clivejo> yes I know
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: zesty is a WIP ubuntu/kubuntu release, not intended as a KDE development platform
<clivejo> I also know that the installer is broken
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: that's the lamest thing i've ever heard, sorry
<tsdgeos> you want testers
<tsdgeos> and at the same you're saying you don't want them
<tsdgeos> because you know everything is broken
<tsdgeos> then don't break it ;)
<clivejo> tsdgeos: we do want testers, but our hands are tied behind our backs 
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: not lame at all. it is the reality of how thing go at this stage in a ubuntu development cycle
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: i beg to differ, i'm using zesy and all the unity stuff and unity8 stuff is perfectly usable and developable on
<tsdgeos> so it's not "how things go at this stage in a ubnutu develpment cycle"
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: it is when you have a 300+ packageset and they all have to pass through the proposed migration testing
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: if you want the packages installed right now, you can take a risk on enabling the proposed repo
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> you don't ever ever suggest someone to do that
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: or you can add the staging ppa they were uploaded from where they are installable with taht 
<clivejo> tsdgeos: do you know about KCI?
<tsdgeos> basically saying "oh yes, go ahead and break your system"
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: not at all
<tsdgeos> to be clear i don't do kde stuff on this machine, so "i don't care"
<tsdgeos> just making it clear you can't have testers if testers can't test stuff
 * tsdgeos goes back to fighting focus
<acheronuk> well, I'm afraid we have to live with the proposed migration system. we can't bypass it. the packages are there and installable for those who want to take a few extra steps.
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, i added the staging-frameworks ppa to upgrade those packages and it solved the desktop context menu problem. A bit of overkill in terms of all the upgrades , but it worked.  :-)
<BluesKaj> on both YY and ZZ
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: Ah. I assumed you had those already, otherwise I would have said you needed that. glad it works now :)
<BluesKaj> all staging ppas were temporary of course 
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: for YY at least, staging frameworks should be the same packages as backports. what extra upgraded from there on Yakkety?
<acheronuk> Frameworks 5.28 went from staging to landing to backports
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, think some were Kwin related packages, because it fixed my activities background wallpaper issues 
 * DarinMiller is running 17.04 right now with staging ppas with no problems.
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: I see no version difference between the staging and backports ppa for YY. weird.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: same here :)
<BluesKaj> i haven't even tried the backports
<BluesKaj> all is well here now with both YY and ZZ 
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: in that case you would need the staging enabled
<acheronuk> to give you what you were missing from backports
<BluesKaj> right
<acheronuk> anyone any other issues with 5.8.5?
<acheronuk> I would like to push those backports
<acheronuk> I've upgraded Xenia, Yakkety and a Mint VM with them, and had no issue on a brief(ish) testing in those.
<acheronuk> 5.8.5 is solid with daily use in zesty for me
<clivejo> speak now or forever hold your peace
<acheronuk> clem? hmmm. not on here today
<acheronuk> he's not even on his own -dev channel on spotchat, so clem is clearly having a day off
<clivejo> acheronuk: regarding kdeconnect, should we split the plasmiod files and put them in the kdeconnect-plasma package?
<DarinMiller> 5.85 is running on zz and 2 YY bare metal boxes here without issues.
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure that is needed. 
<acheronuk> as maybe confusing where that was an old package in it's own right previously
<acheronuk> s/as/and
<clivejo> well kubuntu-desktop is still trying to install kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> if that package was just the plasmoid depending on kdeconnect
<acheronuk> clivejo: that meta needs changing I think
<acheronuk> if it hadn't used to be the package name for the whole shebang, I might agree with that
<clivejo> Ive removed the dep on plasma from it, so that should hopefully fix that "pulling in plasma stack" when installed on Unity
<clivejo> it will still install the plasmoid files though, and I dont like that
<clivejo> need to consult with the higher beings
<acheronuk> OpenSuse etc still ship it as one package and don't separate them out. If there was a lot I could agree, but it's tiny anyway?
<clivejo> why is everything I go to do on a go slow today
<acheronuk> clivejo: does kdeconnect 1.0.3 fix/add much over 1.0.1?
<clivejo> the source, or the packaging?
<acheronuk> the source. features? fixes?
 * acheronuk goes to look at git log
<clivejo> there are fixes in it yes
<acheronuk> I will backport then, if you haven't
<acheronuk> "	Makes it possible to send sms from kdeconnect-cli"
<acheronuk> no tag for v 1.0.3. helpful
<DarinMiller> kdeconnect-cli --send-sms "the message" --destination <phone#> -d 790c45d9f1e7481c
<acheronuk> that works?
<DarinMiller> to find connected device id's us: kdeconnect-cli -l
<DarinMiller> yep
<acheronuk> :)
<DarinMiller> s/us/use
 * clivejo likey
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> We have another option while our installer is busted
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Wanna hear it? :P
<acheronuk> how will we know until we do?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Ohai, Rik!
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Go look up how the Lubuntu Alternate images are built :P
<acheronuk> so text mode?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Using debian-installer
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> We can spin up a test image every day while we wait
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> It's just like installing Kubuntu but it's using an alternative method
<acheronuk> I have no idea (a) how much effort that is to get going and (b) if it will be a bit pointless should cyphermox etc manage to fix it next week
<acheronuk> if we know it will be a long time before ubiquity works again, then perhaps
<acheronuk> dunno basically :P
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> No I'm thinking as an unofficial thing
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> I can spin up an image :D
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Maybe we can even make KCI do it!
<clivejo> if you want to play, try Calamares
<acheronuk> if I wanted to install at the moment, I would probably use the netboot
<acheronuk> if that still works
<DarinMiller> the 16.10 ubiquity deb packages worked fine the other day for 17.04 install.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: true, but a bit of a faff to do. then again, so are other methods....
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Lots of faffing
<IrcsomeBot3> * acheronuk looks at his todo list for today
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> 1/4 things done
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> damn
<[Relic]> pokey?  only 1 of 4 things for today done?  :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Just...DO IT! … Don't let your dreams be dreams! Yesterday you said tomorrow! So JUST DO IT!
<clivejo> anyone on Xenial + backports or Yakkety + backports and use kdeconnect?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> I do
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> YY
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you test kdeconnect 1.0.3 in the staging-plasma PPA
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Just add staging plasma?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Need backports -landing
<clivejo> yeah just staging
<clivejo> apt update
<clivejo> and apt install kdeconnect
<clivejo> sorry sudo apt-get install kdeconnect
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Lol
 * clivejo watches Simon twitching
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/d0q11QkG/file_1686.mp4
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Mm
<acheronuk> apt-get is better. backward compatible
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> apt is better, more features.
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> apt-get can be used in 14.04 and on
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I don't care. no amount of nagging will make me care. it will just P me off :P
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> devels, please join the pre show meeting in BBB
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> fine
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> sec
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> So constructive so far :P
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1134x850) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FkaE2qP9/file_1688.jpg
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 1280x856) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/e5Vv4h7w/file_1690.jpg Mișu
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> Me Shue
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> me shoe
<dmj_s76> clivejo: Can we get an SRU to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1634478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634478 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "module "QtQuick.Controls" is not installed" [Medium,Triaged]
<clivejo> dmj_s76: I think I fixed that in Zesty?
<dmj_s76> clivejo: and yakkety?
<dmj_s76> currently yakkety users who install kdenlive can't use it out of the box.
<dmj_s76> also, the last package published in the ubuntu archives was in October.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> clivejo what should I be doing with kdeconnect?
<clivejo> install it and check connection with your Android
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> I can't seem to connect right
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> though I might need to update the other 94 packages
<clivejo> check the version in the system settings
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> 1.0.3
<clivejo> have you tried to re-pair?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> trying to
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> working now, needed wifi on
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> clivejo if you want to text me and I can try to reply from desktop?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: you have to be using the default android messaging app
<clivejo> to be able to relpy
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> not sure what that would be
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> I'm using Google Messager
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, *Messenger
<IrcsomeBot3> * ahoneybun kicks Simon out
<clivejo> so kdeconnect is working?
<clivejo> on YY?
<ahoneybun> yea it is
<ahoneybun> sorry clivejo
<DarinMiller> clivejo: kdecnonect is also working on my yy box (1.0.3).
<clivejo> anyone got XX?
<DarinMiller> yes
<clivejo> would you test it on there please?
<DarinMiller> booting up now...
<clivejo> DarinMiller: any luck?
<DarinMiller> sry, yes XX working fine too.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #769: SUCCESS in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/769/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: thanks
<clivejo> Ill move them to backports
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #110: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/63/
<valorie> yay!
<sintre> nice to see 5.8.5  finally a go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/8/
<clivejo> could someone post a blog article about that on kubuntu.org please ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #56: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/56/
<valorie> clivejo: is this in backports for both xx and yy?
<clivejo> yes
<valorie> writing
<clivejo> needs to go up on http://kubuntu.org/news/
<valorie> right
<clivejo> can I have access to the website?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/8/
<valorie> join kubuntu-website-administrators on LP
<valorie> I think
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing - Wishing you a Happy New Year !! | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #88: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #140: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/140/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> I added clivejo as website admin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #71: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/71/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> I think it would be beneficial to have a dev in
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> So they can write articles about updates and such
<clivejo> how does it work?
<clivejo> ie how do I log in?
<valorie> scroll down
<valorie> I saved my draft
<valorie> found a good image to use, https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8/plasma-5.8.png
<valorie> dunno how to place it in there
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> kubuntu.org/wp-admin
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu SSO should so the rest
<valorie> ahoneybun: wanna look it over, add the image and publish?
<clivejo> can I do it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #31: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/31/
<valorie> go for it!
<valorie> wp and I don't get along very well
<clivejo> http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<valorie> although I was able to copy/paste!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #148: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/19/
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #138: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/138/
<valorie> we need to get our packaging docs moved -- notes.kde.org is shutting down
<clivejo> when?
<tsimonq2> *giggles*
<tsimonq2> We had packaging docs?
<clivejo> yes, before KANG came along
<acheronuk> a few weeks. was going to be right after new year
<tsimonq2> WOAH WOAH WOAH, did we ever announce we had Apps 16.04.3 and Frameworks 5.28 in there as well?!?
<acheronuk> data it to be migrated apparently
<clivejo> will someone grab the ninjas notepad
<tsimonq2> Is that a question? I don't see a question mark... :P
<clivejo> will someone grab the ninjas notepad ?!!?
<clivejo> OMG!! Kubuntu!!
<tsimonq2> s/!!/!/g
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jDv9SUY8/file_1692.mp4
<clivejo> Im doubley excited
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> *I'm
 * clivejo pets Simon
<clivejo> you are a very special pup
<sintre> gratz , you you guys who worked on it , updated on both systems all fine , i'll test out tv later see if anything new with duel monitor quirks
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://marc.info/?l=kde-devel&m=148298464500607&w=2
<valorie> tsimonq2: wut?
<valorie> re:packaging docs, we can just ask the sysadmins to move it to the share.kde.org if that's what we want
<valorie> same with the ninja's stuff
<valorie> otherwise I don't have a clue how the new URLs will work
<acheronuk> can't log on to share.kde.org at the moment. only people with kde dev accounts can
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #114: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/114/
<valorie> yeah, I would prefer not to use it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/80/
<valorie> I made a start to move our notes to the wiki but gave up in despair
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/29/
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu#Packaging
<valorie> ok, off for the evening -- PFLAG meeting tonight
<clivejo> a what?
<sintre> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PFLAG  , i assume this is what he's refering too
<sintre> ahe sry
<sintre> she
<clivejo> ah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #56: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #33: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/33/
 * clivejo shakes head
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/145/
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #189: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/189/
<clivejo> time for bed!
<clivejo> night all
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Noooo not yet :D
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> its 1:07am!
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> its bed time!
<acheronuk> night night
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> LOL you too!
<acheronuk> oddly, I'm fairly awake :/
<DarinMiller> Night clivejo
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> very odd that!
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Maybe I'll play a podcast in the background whenever I can't sleep!
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Fine Clivey... Night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #154: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #186: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #57: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #89: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #56: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #30: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #111: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #55: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #141: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #64: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #243: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #72: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #264: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #149: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #190: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #10: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #110: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #187: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #100: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #244: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #31: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #74: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #126: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #265: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #75: UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #55: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #111: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #101: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #128: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #82: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #127: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #129: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #83: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/30/
<ahoneybun> we're on softpedia lol
<ahoneybun> http://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-8-5-lts-lands-for-kubuntu-16-04-lts-and-16-10-here-s-how-to-update-511535.shtml?utm_content=buffer8b47a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #117: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #31: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #118: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #70: UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #54: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #82: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #55: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #31: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #54: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/46/
<sintre> well after update duel or unified display having same issues , BUT , sound works automaticly on new alptop instead of having to manual change config
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/159/
<sintre> so great right direction :)
<sintre> now it to auto scale to different sie mintors and i'll be set :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/229/
<hateball> thanks for the 5.8.5 backports :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> People, please add labels to these cards: https://trello.com/b/lAVvKdKF/kubuntu?menu=filter&filter=label:none
<valorie> I fixed a few
<valorie> thanks for the reminder, ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> my mouse click died all of the sudden
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> I have to use the touchpad now...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> mornin' lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ovidiuflorin, how are you doing?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> sick
<lordievader> That is less... Too much christmas and new years celebrations?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #31: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/31/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> @tsimonq2 if you are able to, and want, can you please spell check https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ERzCZUiu9iBDae7mZQuN61Eo75hK2TsaXhc0S60lFnQ/edit ?
<valorie> gah, segway
<valorie> such a horrible pun
<valorie> for segue
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> thank you valorie for the spell chack
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> which pun are you reffering to?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #266: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/266/
<valorie> segway=the silly stand-up motorized thing
<valorie> segue=nice change
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> valorie, is your KDE Identity account ok?
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> good morning
<lordievader> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #267: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/267/
<valorie> yes, why?
<valorie> I can login everywhere, etc.
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> I've shared a folder with you on kde share
<valorie> and you're welcome for the spellcheck
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> can you please confirm that you can access it?
<valorie> accessing a random file from it
<valorie> yu[
<valorie> p
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> try to see if you can edit the Kubuntu Podcast Show notes template
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> odt file
<valorie> seems so
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> thank you
<valorie> yw
 * valorie heads to bed
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> notes.kde.org is going away, to be replaced by this
<valorie> have a good day
<valorie> yup
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> so I'm evaluating it for the Podcast
<valorie> it has some good points
<acheronuk> can we log on there now?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> https://share.kde.org
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk ^
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> use your KDE ID
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: doesn't work
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> what?
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: do you have a kde developer account?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> yes, but that's irelevant
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: no, not irrelevant. it's restricted to just people with that at the moment
<acheronuk> no other KDE identity logins work
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> really?
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> I wonder why
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: well, restricted to "anyone who is a Developer, member of the e.V, or Visual Design Group should be able to login on share.kde.org"
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: just so you know. share stuff on there at the moment, and most of us won't be able to do anything with it
<acheronuk> I guess valorie gets permission via one of the above routes
<acheronuk> but most of us won't
<IrcsomeBot3> <ovidiuflorin> bummer
 * soee posted info about 5.8.5 backports on G+
<acheronuk> soee: thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/59/
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> clivejo: posted info about 5.8.5 on a postit note attached to his monitor
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> not the widest coverage there :P
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But helps me to remember!
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Maybe I should use kjots
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Try Basket, it's really good
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit, that is still kde4?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I have it installed on my Laptop and it runs OK..
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I suspect it wants porting, but it works good for me as is
<BluesKaj> Hi alll
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<clivejo> acheronuk: how are apps 16.12.0 looking?
<clivejo> bar PIM, I know its borked
 * mamarley is running the staged apps without any issues on Dolphin, Konsole, KRDC, Ark, Okular, and kdenlive.
<soee> will they land in backports ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: mostly not bad. one or 2 like okteta need sorting, but main apps most people use seem fine
<acheronuk> they may make a complete mess of autopackagetests if uploaded though. I have no real way of testing that
<acheronuk> soee: I don't know. in theory would be great if they could, but have to look at how much backporting of their deps would be required, and if that is acceptable
<alleehol> ovidiuflorin: acheronuk: my KDE id is accepted by share.kde.org.   I
<alleehol> 'm not aware I did anything special for it.
<acheronuk> alleehol: you are a member of the 'developers' group on indentity.kde.org, so you will be able to log in.
<alleehol> yes, I'm.  but you are too, right.   So no idea why login does not work for you.
<acheronuk> alleehol: no, I'm not
<acheronuk> so I can't
<alleehol> ah. ok.
<acheronuk> alleehol: I doubt I've done enough directly with KDE to be allowed a dev account, so I'll have to wait
<alleehol> acheronuk: decades ago it was much easier ;-)
<clivejo> handing them out like sweeties?
<alleehol> clivejo: almost.  You had at least fight with the CVS nightmare ;-)
<clivejo> KDE used bzr?
<acheronuk> surely not?
<clivejo> when he says nightmare CVS I think of bzr for some reason
<clivejo> does anyone know how often our seed gets processed/played with
<clivejo> hi marco-parillo
<marco-parillo> Hi clivejo 
<clivejo> how are you?
<marco-parillo> Can't complain, and you?
<clivejo> Im good thanks
<marco-parillo> It is good to see Kubuntu again being quick to offer updates from KDE (in this case, Plasma 5.8.5).
<clivejo> marco-parillo: when KCI is working right, its a good tool for future packaging
<clivejo> still a ways to go, but if we can get stable working and regular ISO's I think we will be in good shape 
<acheronuk> yes. It's a shame we are a bit roadblocked on doing similar with applications updates
<clivejo> I love Zesty unstable
<clivejo> it really is a nice desktop
 * acheronuk quite like his VM
<clivejo> but lots of the stuff I have installed and using, I cant see us ever getting them into the archive due to not having an MOTU on the team
 * acheronuk prods tsimonq2 
<acheronuk> clivejo: right now I'd settle for the main KDE stuff we *should* be allowed to upload, but can't
<clivejo> me too
<clivejo> beggars cant be choosers and all that
<clivejo> but KDE have so many other apps which people want
<clivejo> peruse, trojita, kio-gdrive, .....
<marco-parillo> I am running ZZ / with Plasma 5.8.5, and it feels already stable enough to release, and better than 16.04 and 16.10 on release day. I intended to to wipe that laptop to test 2017-01-19: Ubuntu 16.04.2 (we are participating, right?) but am worried I will not get back to ZZ home on bare metal until https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767 is resolved.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Critical,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: WHAT :P
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Oh
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> ...
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Soon!
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, now KF5 is getting more adopted, there are a lot more new ones bubbling up
<BluesKaj> ZZ is nice and stable atm, YY not so much...crash notices after closing apps like konversation
<valorie> acheronuk: yes, I have a devel status, because I was going to take over the multimedia website
<valorie> never happened though
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> makes sense, and that is a shame
<valorie> also: KDE used to use SVN, and still does for a few things (websites, translations, images)
<acheronuk> hope they hurry up with the testing of this new share.kde.org
 * acheronuk is building Qt 5.7.1 for KCI :)
<acheronuk> zesty anyway
<Mamarok> hm, todays update of yakkety causes my plasma to crash, no more panel, no background. Any ideas?
<Mamarok> tbh I didn't upgrade since about a week, never had time for that
<clivejo> what update?
<clivejo> backports?
<Mamarok> yes, likely the backports
<Mamarok> is there a way to restart plasma somehow?
<acheronuk> kquitapp5 plasmashell && plasmashell &
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #15 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-06
 * acheronuk tells QtWebEngine to hurry up and build!
<valorie> thank goodness we have a QtWebEngine to try to build!
<valorie> well, thank Debian devels and Mirv
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and acheronuk
<acheronuk> well, Mirv tried to build and then deleted his build!
<acheronuk> It failed on most arches on out of memory
<acheronuk> amd64 is about all that built I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #577: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #770: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #754: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #15: ABORTED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/15/
<clivejo> no wonder the Debian security team have concerns about it
<clivejo> tis a beast!
<clivejo> hi mariogrip!
<Mamarok> acheronuk: thanks, but this didn't help, it keeps crashing
<Mamarok> I presume I can get a backtrace in plasma5 the same way we did in KDE4, with the pid number?
<Mamarok> nope, lets try to start it with gdb
<Mamarok> crash appears to be in the taskmanager
<Mamarok> quit
<Mamarok> oops, wrong focus, hard without a running plasma
<clivejo> did the upgrade finish without any errors?
<Mamarok> nope, apparently I have hed back packages, and some conlficts with libpam-kwallet4 and 5
<Mamarok> trying to isntall those manually now
<clivejo> can you pastebin those conflict errors
<Mamarok> I found the problem, they apparently didn't have the new package common earlier tonight when I did the upgrade, now it seems to have worked
<Mamarok> sadly the error message is very far up the history in my konsole, let me see if I can find it again
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller`
<Mamarok> clivejo: I don't see the message cause I rebooted since, but the problem was apparently with libpam-kwallet4 and 5, who relied on pam-kwallet-init, which was replace by libpam-kwallet.common
<Mamarok> and I must have tried the upgrade when not everything was available
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<clivejo> can you try a full-upgrade now? 
<Mamarok> clivejo: yes, it works now, and I could start plasmashell now without crash
<DarinMiller> sure, which release, which ppa's?
<Mamarok> sorry for the hassle, I should read my error messages better
<Mamarok> backports for yakkety
<clivejo> Mamarok: maybe examine /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<DarinMiller> Laptop YY backports full upgrade earlier today went splendidly.  Updating the deskop now....
<clivejo> DarinMiller: Mamarok run into problems, trying to get to the bottom of it
<Mamarok> clivejo: will do, but tomorrow, I am way past bedtime for now :-)
<Mamarok> 3 am here
<clivejo> no problem, I should be in bed too
<clivejo> but my brain has no notion of sleeping
<Mamarok> yeah, almost same timezone :-)
<Mamarok> so gn8
<clivejo> night night
<DarinMiller> gn Mamarok
<DarinMiller> Dang I forgot the desktop was already on landing and it had no issues.  Need to reboot this laptop to a clean 16.10.... brb....
<acheronuk> (took 3 hours, 19 minutes, 21.8 seconds
<DarinMiller> you guys are crazy in an awesome way.
<DarinMiller> qt 5.7.1 ?
<sintre> mine says 5.6.1
<DarinMiller> Fresh YY backports update in progress...
<clivejo> Rik is crazy!
<DarinMiller> sintre: Rik was queing qt 5.7.1 earlier today to build for ZZ.
<sintre> ahh k
<acheronuk> that was just QtWebEngine 5.7.1
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/11820674
<clivejo> 522MiB of debugging symbols
<DarinMiller> wow.
 * acheronuk begs LP publisher to hurry up
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> so you can go to bed?
<acheronuk> yep
<clivejo> are you going to kick off?
<acheronuk> and trigger carnage on KCI!
<clivejo> leave these guys to watch it crazy and burn!
<acheronuk> yep :)
<clivejo> while you sleep :)
<clivejo> best way :P
<clivejo> I should disable the unstable PPA then
<acheronuk> I would!
<clivejo> done!
<DarinMiller> YY bp update complete. No issues as usual.  I think I only have a 16.04 partition remaining to upgrade bp's.  Testing that shortly....
<acheronuk> typical. the ones I already copied, publish in about 1 min. this is taking for ever!
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: :)
<DarinMiller> nm,  the 16.04 is already upgraded as I was testing it with bp's landing.
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: where are you publishing?  (Link please?)
<clivejo> acheronuk: is this a straight Debian sync?
<clivejo> basically this - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebengine-opensource-src/5.7.1+dfsg-1
<clivejo> just bootstrapped and deps built properly?
<DarinMiller> ah, lp
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep
<clivejo> DarinMiller: hes working in the KCI staging PPA - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/
<clivejo> and it looks like it just published!
<DarinMiller> how does one see the publishing status?
<acheronuk> some more work will be needed by Timo or qt team, as it crashed and burned on other archs
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+packages?field.name_filter=webchannel&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> the green check mark
<DarinMiller> got it.
<clivejo> it was sitting with a spinning green cog
<acheronuk> copied to unstable ppa. now wait again
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=webchannel&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<DarinMiller> wait another 3.x hours?
<clivejo> looks like its published there?
<clivejo> no no, thats the build time
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/1985/+packages?field.name_filter=qtwebengine&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> he copied the binaries and source to unstable so no need to rebuild
<DarinMiller> got it
<clivejo> eakk
<DarinMiller> spider?
<acheronuk> that is what happened when Timo built it for all arches
<clivejo> not good!
<acheronuk> mostly builders running out of memory during the builds I think
<clivejo> /usr/bin/ld: failed to set dynamic section sizes: Memory exhausted
<acheronuk> debian had tye same issue
<clivejo> can the builders be configures to allow more memory?
<clivejo> looks like it was almost complete?
<acheronuk> not sure. maybe a hard memory limit so architectures can allocate?
<DarinMiller> trying to find the build failure... looking here: http://kci.pangea.pub/  but don't see it...
<clivejo> DarinMiller: build failure for what?
<clivejo> acheronuk: those look to be published?
<DarinMiller> the issue you guys are discussing..
<clivejo> its not no KCI
<clivejo> on
<acheronuk> clivejo: and KCI should be off on it's run
<clivejo> I see it
<clivejo> I enabled notifications on my desktop!
<clivejo> that was a bad idea!
<clivejo> rows of boxes piling up
<clivejo> merger_***** SUCCESS
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ark build #578: FIXED in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ark/578/
<acheronuk> clivejo: Neon CI can have sound effects for thsoe
<clivejo> probably a plugin for it!
<clivejo> I want lemmings yipppeeee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #771: FIXED in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #755: FIXED in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/755/
<acheronuk> night night all :)
<clivejo> LOL
<DarinMiller> night Rik
<clivejo> good night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #56: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #55: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #38: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #59: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #39: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #57: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #47: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #4: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #63: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #39: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #58: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #43: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #44: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #59: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #58: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #60: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #58: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #55: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #58: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #128: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #59: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #34: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #56: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #56: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #59: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #56: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #56: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #45: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #45: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #56: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #61: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #83: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #64: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #59: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #57: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #50: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #74: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #335: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #54: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #61: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #67: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #57: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #42: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #57: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #129: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #119: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #258: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #233: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #279: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #239: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #59: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #244: FAILURE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #246: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #183: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #96: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #242: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #266: FAILURE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #252: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #262: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #76: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #234: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #280: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #240: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #48: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #259: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #245: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #114: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #97: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #243: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #267: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #120: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #253: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #263: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #184: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #247: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #84: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #150: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #112: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #115: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #151: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #85: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #113: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #34: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #44: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/30/
<Mirv> I'm not working today, but are you trying to get kf 5.28 migrated from proposed to release pocket with the help of release team? I guess it'd help the upcoming Qt 5.7 transition by not having anything needing to transition together
<Mirv> there are so many failures again that it's never going to transition by itself or just rerunning the tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/31/
<acheronuk> Mirv: we are going to have to get on to that, yes. it's just that santa_ who knows most about them has done a bit of a vanishing act over Christmas and New year. was hoping he would reappear, but seems will will need to get on without it without his help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #48: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #341: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/341/
<acheronuk> and we were wanting to do that ASAP to get things moving and testing, so we are not doing it again under a FFE
<acheronuk> Mirv: new frameworks is blocked at the moment on a failing archive gpgme1.0 1.8 build anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/367/
<acheronuk> Mirv: I notice a lot of the frameworks 5.28 tests are failing on the old 16.04.3 kde applications packages from Yakkety, so I don't know if throwing latest KDE applications 16.12.0 at the archive would assist there, or just cause further issues
<Mirv> acheronuk: yeah, obviously I'd like to see Qt migrate rather earlier than later, but it's up to guesses if it would make things easier to do smaller blocks (get Qt & KF 5.28 in first, before next uploads), or upload everything and try to resolve all problems together
<Mirv> acheronuk: we could probably convince release team to ignore those, to get new Qt & KF in so that we wouldn't nede to upload everything again. Qt 5.6 migration was painful, although as said there were extra factors there too and not just the fact that everything was bundled together
<Mirv> but generally just uploading 100 packages like 16.12.0 in hopes of everything getting magically fixed is probably too good to be true :)
<Mirv> or before Qt is in archives, convince release team to ignore KF so that the Qt migration would be less painful
<acheronuk> Mirv: 223 packages! (if you don't take off KDE PIM)
<Mirv> I'm sure they might appreciate less painful in light of what happened last time
<Mirv> acheronuk: sorry for underestimating :)
<acheronuk> np. it just seems to keep on growing!!
<Mirv> btw, I smoketested Unity 8 and Plasma already, and I'm running already autopkgtests on the silo side for Qt
<acheronuk> if the release team could be persuaded like that relaively soon, that would be great from my point of view
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/38/
<acheronuk> Mirv: is that autopackages on ubuntu infra, or something else? we (kubuntu) could really do with some sort of setup for our packages prior to upload
<acheronuk> santa has (or had) his own private test setup, but it was never set up transparently to us.
<Mirv> acheronuk: it's the train - https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 - when Lander Signoff is put to Approved, it starts auto-tests. although with all-proposed=False by default so most fail on the first try.
<acheronuk> hmmm. I don't enough about what goes on with that than perhaps I should :/
<acheronuk> Mirv:  to you have any rough idea when you might land Qt? I appreciate these things are never certain
 * acheronuk wonders if we could plug our kubuntu ppas into that bileto thing
<acheronuk> Mirv: + will you be about at all later today and the weekend? I will need to get clivejo and maybe others to consider all this
<acheronuk> I will have to go fairly soon, and maybe not be back to latish afternoon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #81: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/81/
<Mirv> acheronuk: I'm mostly away, but I'm following the silo's autopkgtests. if good, Sunday might be a good publishing day since it takes the infra for a day
<Mirv> acheronuk: but of course it might be much later too if problems found
<acheronuk> Mirv: understood
<Mirv> acheronuk: anyway, I think (I may recall wrong) bileto/train use was restricted to Ubuntu Core Devs launchpad group
 * clivejo looks at the pretty train
<acheronuk> that sounds likely. just would be a nice idea and less duplication
<Mirv> I'm not sure who well it would work too, if the PPA:s would require autopkgtests to be run with all of proposed instead of just the silo. I scripted a way to rerun all tests in there, but it's a bit cumbersome especially with thousands of tests.
<acheronuk> if I knew more about that side, I might be able to comment on that, but at the moment as said, it's a bit of a black box for me
<acheronuk> clivejo: debian changed the QtWebEngine and maybe QtWebchannel dev and library package names, so much on KCI unstable (and staging eventually) will need to be changed for that)
 * clivejo wonders can the KANG scripts change that for us
<acheronuk> clivejo: anyway, I you've read all the above, can you have a ponder on the wisdom of uploading apps, or waiting on the Qt and frameworks getting through tests 
<clivejo> dunno what to do to be honest, out od my dept here :/
<clivejo> I'm sitting looking at this failing autotest for kdeconnect and I have no clue :/7
<clivejo> why is it just on s390x
<clivejo> FAIL!  : TestNotificationListener::testNotify() Compared values are not the same
<clivejo>    Actual   (qRed(image.pixel(0,0)))             : 4
<clivejo>    Expected ((int)rawData[0*4 + 0*rowStride + 0]): 1
<clivejo> to me thats comparing apples with oranges!
<clivejo> how does it even get 1?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #268: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/268/
<Mirv> acheronuk: maybe it's just Qt that requires the parameter when there are KF or Plasma bits stuck in proposed - in that the PPA includes rebuilds of packages that are in proposed, and they require proposed packages not in PPA. in those cases autopkgtests that use only release pocket + PPA (the default configuration) fail.
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://trello.com/c/Op1I11VQ/259-update-qtwebengine-and-qtwebengine-dev-library-and-doc-package-names-for-changes-in-qt-5-7-1
 * clivejo is bemused
<acheronuk> we were keen to update KCI with Qt 5.7.0, when debian had not got it yet, so now have to adjust for debian changes now they have
<acheronuk> better to find out and adjust now, than get a nasty surprise later when everything breaks when Qt 5.7.1 lands in the archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #269: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/269/
<clivejo> I guess
<clivejo> theres that, what you said and the other
 * acheronuk goes to do some chores
<clivejo> wanna do mine too
<acheronuk> and then head for pub lunch :)
<clivejo> take my hair into town for a cut?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/60/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/61/
<kfunk> will kdevelop 5 be part of 17.04?
<kfunk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop still lists it as proposed only?
<kfunk> and 5.0.1... phew, that's old!
<kfunk> some honest question btw: would it make it easier for you guys if we'd align the kdevelop releases with e.g. the KDE apps release cycle?
<kfunk> we're pondering whether we should jump on the KDE apps release cycle to make things easier for everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #61: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #61: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #65: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #58: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #15: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plymouth-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #59: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #58: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #36: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_rocs build #41: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_rocs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #66: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #58: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #57: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #57: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_artikulate build #40: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_artikulate/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #62: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #58: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #60: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #63: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #42: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #60: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktouch build #85: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktouch/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #60: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #61: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #59: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #60: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #80: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #61: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #61: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #29: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #59: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #44: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #61: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #60: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #38: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #59: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #49: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #95: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #56: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #19: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #52: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #49: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/59/
<clivejo> kfunk: the problem we are having is getting it into the archive
<kfunk> why? :S
<kfunk> if there's anything we can help you with (by fixing stuff on the kdevelop side), please tell us :)
<clivejo> the plugin names have changed and we dont have an Master Of The Universe on the team any more
<clivejo> so things are painfully slow :(
<clivejo> also 5.0.1 was synced directly from Debian
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Pls train me on tests
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Someone go find balloons in #ubuntu-quality, he's a good start. :)
<clivejo> kfunk: did Rick Timmus contact you regarding xdebug package?
<kfunk> clivejo: I think so, yes
<clivejo> is there anyone could work on that?
<kfunk> clivejo: what do you mean with 'plugin names have changed' -- do you mean plugin versions?
<clivejo> updating it to KF5 and Kdevelop5 conpat
<kfunk> right, that's for kdev-xdebug
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Oh so now he's Rick Timmus, like Haruld... :P
<kfunk> does porting kdev-xdebug help getting kdevelop 5 to zesty...? 
<kfunk> or why do you focus on kdev-xdebug?
<clivejo> sorry kfunk, trying to find something
<blaze> clivejo: are you confused?
<clivejo> basically the Kubuntu team have been packaging kdevelop on our KCI.  I was waiting until I had upload rights for all of the packages I needed to upload
<clivejo> but in the meantime someone else came along and uploaded 5.0.1 as a direct syn from debian
<clivejo> which has thrown a spanner in the works so to speak
<clivejo> but the uploader of 5.0.1 said something about a failing test which is why we are stuck in proposed
<clivejo> but I cant find that conversation
 * clivejo too many threads and projects going on at the moment
<clivejo> maybe it was an email
<clivejo> nope thats all about krita
<clivejo> grrr
<Mirv> acheronuk: has there been any talks about considering disabling autopkgtests for Ubuntu uploads if they are not looked at much, and doing more manual QA instead? I just don't remember from which angles the autopkgtest issues have been talked about. my Qt uploads (or PPA preparations) are not very well liked since they invade the autopkgtest infra for days, mostly because of the combined effect of a) 
<Mirv> thousands of KDE autopkgtests b) KF etc being stuck in proposed needing all the tests to be rerun with all of proposed c) Qt twin packages doubling it again and d) PPA preparing + actual publishing doubling it again
<Mirv> there are so many double run tests that are often failing and that no-one is looking at much, that even if either of the problems would not be problem as such, the combined effects is a bit of a problem. right now it seems the x86 autopkgtests infra is pretty much occupied for the whole weekend if not more (both Qt and some other big items)
<kfunk> clivejo: that's all very sad :(
<Mirv> I actually hadn't ever put it down like that, but the 8 times thousands of tests done that most of the time aren't looked at much is kind of an overkill :) I wish the infrastructure was more flexible though, for example if b) is the case then it would be nice if the default run mode (all-proposed or not) could be selected. c) is also unfortunate (it does not really double everything, "just" reverse 
<Mirv> dependencies of qtbase, qtdeclartaive), and d) is also unfortunate that if I don't want to upload blindly, they all get run like they are now (and, two times, the second time with all-proposed=1)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/73/
<clivejo> kfunk: I cant find the conversation right now, but from what I remember there was something (tests) keeping 5.0.1 in proposed
<clivejo> Mirv: yes, yofel did talk about disabling them 
<acheronuk> Mirv: I know that yofel was quite frustrated with the tests a while back and said something like he was tempted to just "patch them out completely" or otherwise disable. not sure if that was serious. not usre if there is an equivalent taht can be done the ubuntu infra side to acheive disablement of a certain group of packages.
<acheronuk> clivejo: puts it more succinctly :P
<kfunk> which tests? tests from the downstream project (e.g. kdevelop)? or tests you guys added?
<Mirv> ok :)
<acheronuk> clivejo kfunk http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kdevplatform
<acheronuk> so looks to be blocking on a those frameworks deps being stuck
<acheronuk> and because kdeplatform is stuck, kdevelop in turn is http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kdevelop
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Mirv: autopkgtests> To be honest, I've actually been getting the opposite vibe from the release team. They want lots of autopkgtests
<acheronuk> so not it's own tests, but ones for it's frameworks dependencies?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: well, I suppose if no packages ever migrate, they can eat pizza and drink beer all day :P
<Mirv> tsimonq2: sure, but not if no-one looks at them and packages are stuck in proposed for months
<kfunk> acheronuk: ok, thanks. /me still doesn't know what's wrong, but ok. you'll manage it :)
<kfunk> just tell me if you need help from our (kdevelop) side
<acheronuk> kfunk: thank you. nothing your end developemnt end as far as I can see.
<clivejo> kfunk: when is 5.1 due?
<clivejo> I know there is a beta released
<kfunk> clivejo: no ETA. I suspect 2-3 weeks
<clivejo> I was going to try and fix the packaging and do an upload for that
<clivejo> just hard to get the time at the moment
<clivejo> $job has to get priority as it keeps the lights on and pays for the pathetic excuse for an internet connection
<kfunk> honest question: would if help you (& probably other distro packagers) if we jumped on the KDE apps release cycle?
<kfunk> would it*
<clivejo> honestly, I dont think so
<clivejo> but if it was part of Apps, if would have a better chance of not getting overlooked
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #45: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/45/
 * kfunk tries hard to always notify  kde-announce-apps@kde.org
<clivejo> I personally want to get kdevelop into the archive
<clivejo> and keep it updated
<kfunk> ++
<clivejo> but Im pretty new here and my skills and permissions are limited
<kfunk> do you need kdev-xdebug? I can spent some time on it if you're desparate ;)
<kfunk> or is it just that rick simmit person 
<kfunk> :)
<clivejo> I dont need it no, but a few users who use our Kdevelop team page have asked for it
<kfunk> oh, ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #77: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/77/
<clivejo> we setup a PPA at akamedy for people you wanted to use kdevelop
<clivejo> as it was not in the archive
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/kdevelop
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> And ovidiu uses it
<clivejo> Ive been trying to keep it updated, but then got my toes stood on at Christmas
<clivejo> I run Kdevelop directly from KCI
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi
<clivejo> KCI is like KDE Neon, but on Xenial, Yakkety and Zesty
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I have a plan to work on porting kdev-xdebug to KF5
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> kfunk provided me some useful pointers on how to approach this
<kfunk> sick_rimmit: go for it!
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I don't have a timeline for this, it got backburned a little once it got too hard for me
<kfunk> shouldn't be too hard actually
<kfunk> sick_rimmit: #kdevelop for help
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> I plan to try, over the next few weeks, working on it in the evenings
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> kfunk Great thank you 😃
<clivejo> kfunk: do you know any of the kdeconnect guys?
<clivejo> Ive an autotest failing on s390x only
<clivejo> FAIL!  : TestNotificationListener::testNotify() Compared values are not the same
<clivejo>    Actual   (qRed(image.pixel(0,0)))             : 4
<clivejo>    Expected ((int)rawData[0*4 + 0*rowStride + 0]): 1
<clivejo> and again its stuck in proposed
<kfunk> clivejo: do you report this stuff downstream?
<kfunk> that's kdeconnect I figured
<clivejo> I try to
<clivejo> but main priority is to try and get it out of proposed
<clivejo> we have huge chunks of Frameworks 28 stuck
<clivejo> that is what is holding kdevelop back actually
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #50: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/50/
<clivejo> kdevelop due to kdevplatform due to kio and knewstuff
<clivejo> blaze: do you understand autotests?
<blaze> I don't think so :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you retry the test?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #58: FAILURE in 6.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/58/
<clivejo> yes
<acheronuk> :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: unless someone know how to solve it, probably one for the release-team to 'force-badtest' on then maybe 
<clivejo> I dunno
<clivejo> they been sitting in there for a month
<acheronuk> maybe all the more reason then
<clivejo> well seeing as they wont talk to me, you or Simon can have that job :)
<acheronuk> that was sorta what the point of what Mirv was saying this morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/54/
<blaze> In fact it's the part I hate in deb, because I tried to package qtcreator some time ago and it was horrible
<acheronuk> clivejo: and, since we are going to want to do at least one more whole frameworks upload in zesty anyway, these failures are not in the FW version we are eventually going to ship
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #60: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #76: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #275: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #46: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #55: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #77: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #133: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #42: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #49: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #58: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #44: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #52: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #62: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #34: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #60: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #61: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #35: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #21: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #82: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #68: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #93: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #83: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/83/
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/11825409
<acheronuk> any bets on how many hrs-mins? ^^^ :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #51: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #54: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/54/
<clivejo> 33hours, 3mins and 28sec 
<acheronuk> ha!
<acheronuk> clivejo: any ideas? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/301483632/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kpimtextedit_16.12.0+p17.04+git20170106.1954-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> on my machine :P
<acheronuk> maybe one of the things it lis linking against needs a prod for rebuild?
<acheronuk> -lis
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #57: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #51: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/58/
<valorie> maybe things are trickling through: [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- New binary: calligra [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:2.9.11+dfsg-4] (kubuntu)
<clivejo> not really
<clivejo> thats the old KDE4 version
<clivejo> current is 3.0.0.1
<valorie> :(
<valorie> and we've uploaded that?
<clivejo> the old one has krita still in it
<valorie> sigh
<clivejo> krita and kexi
<valorie> so if we asked for this to be removed, do we have a new one ready to replace it?
<clivejo> and krita was synced with debian and uploaded
<clivejo> no, cause the packaging is a mess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #52: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/52/
<clivejo> we need to sync our packaging with the archive
<valorie> I thought you had one in a PPA?
<clivejo> I did
<clivejo> the one I was working on
<clivejo> but it was synced with debian
<valorie> OK, I'll just hush becaus I don't understand this process
<clivejo> I begged Rohan to upload it (krita) then our version was just wiped out with the debian sync
<clivejo> and I cant upload a new one to fix it
<clivejo> so whatever :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #28: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #36: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #36: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/36/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Mm I can't seem to control any windows or use the panel
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Rebooted and still an issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/54/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: Yakkety?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/55/
<ahoneybun> yea acheronuk I removed the staging ppa and rebooted and now it works fine
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: so what are you on now? yakkety with backports?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: yea YY with backports
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: right. what in the staging ppa got removed or downgraded?
<ahoneybun> that's the thing
<ahoneybun> nothing
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: WTH? then.....
<ahoneybun> I thought it was the left click on my mouse at first
 * acheronuk is bemused
<ahoneybun> but I could click on things in chrome
<ahoneybun> then thought it was kwin or plasma
<ahoneybun> but now they all work
<acheronuk> most odd
<ahoneybun> agreed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/59/
<acheronuk> at least it's fine now :)
<ahoneybun> yes it's great now
<ahoneybun> great again I mean lol
<valorie> don't you start with the political jokes too, ahoneybun!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #62: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/62/
<acheronuk> lol. that ones passed me by!
<valorie> gah, Bob first took down the xmas tree, and is now packing up the outside lights
<ahoneybun> valorie: that was not a joke
<ahoneybun> I did not mean it that way
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> ahoneybun: OMG you support Trump? Racist, homophobic, xenophobic, stupid, white supremist! Because that's what all Trump supporters are right? </sarcasm>
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> drops mic and runs from SJWs
<valorie> bah
<valorie> sorry, ahoneybun
<valorie> tsimonq2: please do not do that again
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> valorie: I was proving a point. I'm done now.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not sure that sort of point would be acceptable eve on -offtopic, but it's certainly not on this channel
<acheronuk> *even on
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, OK, I'm sorry, but still. If he is free to hate on the President-elect, I'm free to hate on that hate. That's at least fair, let's not be one-sided here...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no-one was doing any such thing. it was an unintentional turn of phrase. regardless, it does not excuse you posting that in here. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/63/
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Fine, let's end this discussion.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #58: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #41: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjots build #6: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjots/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/55/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-07
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/11825409
<acheronuk> took 5 hours, 29 minutes, 39.6 seconds
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> \o/
<tsimonq2> cool
<acheronuk> will be cool if it helps fixes some of the failures.... 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/60/
<mparillo> I needed to share with more than just -offtopic: http://xkcd.com/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #64: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #59: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #59: STILL FAILING in 6.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #65: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #60: FIXED in 9.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #64: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #56: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/56/
 * DarinMiller thinks mparillo IRC comic link is hilarious
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #46: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #61: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #50: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #65: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #73: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #40: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #60: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #46: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #66: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #76: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/64/
<DarinMiller> Are any of these STILL FAILING notices something we should try to fix?  Looks like some are awaiting other packages...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/64/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: If you want to find an answer to that question yourself, find an error that's NOT because something is depending on something else and ping me, we can solve it together. :)
<sintre> well i would like to see more fixed in scroll than still failing
<sintre> depressing :)
<sintre> ohh yea start with kde duel monitor support still won
<sintre> t freakin display correctly in unify mode , err maybe thats a strech though :)
<DarinMiller> cool, thanks tsimonq2.... looking now....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/54/
<DarinMiller> sintre: the dual monitor issue would be a plasma fix and thus a topic for the #plasma channel.  ( and way beyond my level of expertise).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/57/
<DarinMiller> parsed console of plasma-nm: zesty/plasma-nm (4:5.8.5+p17.04+git20170107.0145-0) Pending plasma-nm
<DarinMiller> Is that package stuck waiting for itself to build?
<DarinMiller> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/66/parsed_console/
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmmmmm
<KurousagiMK2> from buildlog CMake Error at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake:26 (find_package): Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5UiTools" with
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: See this:
<tsimonq2> Got a build failure
<tsimonq2> zesty/plasma-nm (4:5.8.5+p17.04+git20170107.0145-0) Pending plasma-nm [amd64] (4:5.8.5+p17.04+git20170107.0145-0) Failed to build :: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/11826363 :: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/11826363/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.plasma-nm_4%3A5.8.5+p17.04+git20170107.0145-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> BUILD - [amd64] (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/11826363/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.plasma-nm_4%3A5.8.5+p17.04+git20170107.0145-0_BUILDING.txt.gz)
<tsimonq2> PPA Build Failed
<tsimonq2> CMake Error at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake:26 (find_package):
<tsimonq2>   Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5UiTools" with
<tsimonq2>   any of the following names:
<tsimonq2>     Qt5UiToolsConfig.cmake
<tsimonq2>     qt5uitools-config.cmake
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/22/
<DarinMiller> Hmmm, still digesting: Looking at Rik's trello post: https://trello.com/c/Op1I11VQ/259-update-qtwebengine-and-qtwebchannel-dev-library-and-doc-package-names-for-changes-in-qt-5-7-1
<DarinMiller> Does not seem related to the webengine package changes (not that I thought should)...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #34: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/75/
<DarinMiller> Uncle.
<DarinMiller> Not sure how to chase down missing Qt5UiToolsConfig.cmake issues.  Hint please.
<tsimonq2> After you answer my riddle!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/78/
<tsimonq2> (:P loljk)
<DarinMiller> what was the riddle? I missed it....
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 915x229) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8r0vk8kM/file_1698.jpg
<tsimonq2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> That's your hint
<tsimonq2> :P
<DarinMiller> Good hint and (now bookmarked, totalling  999 bm's just in my pkg folder) <sheesh>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/82/
<DarinMiller> I did not realize until now that partitionmanager is not part of the default kde apps.  What's keeping us from adding 3.0.1(?) ZZ?
<KurousagiMK2> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+sourcepub/7376876/+listing-archive-extra Qt5UiToolsConfig.cmake in qttools5-dev
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/79/
<DarinMiller> KurousagiMK2:  thanks!  I am still learning the ropes around here and am attempting to familiarize myself the the ubuntu search tools.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #63: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/63/
 * DarinMiller thinks Ubuntu Packages Search should be renamed to Excercises in Frustration....
<sintre> can we eliminate kde wallet from next release it is somewhat annoying when I reinstall :)  < long shot here but had to try
<DarinMiller> sintre: usage is optional.  Leave the  pwd fields blank when the wallet field pops up and it won't prompt from that point on.
<sintre> i just disable it
<sintre> because it asks for password everywhere yo go until you run out of apps :)
<sintre> nice gesture , but i can handle my own passwords :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/83/
<DarinMiller> Zoila!  Finally found the  Qt5UiToolsConfig  packages on the ubu pkgs site (just as kurousagiMK2 mentioned it's in qttools5-dev).
<DarinMiller> so looking here: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-nm/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/34/
<DarinMiller> I don't see a qttools5-dev depends.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Build depends?
<DarinMiller> Do we need to add it or update another name on the list?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/62/
<tsimonq2> sec
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: I don't see qttools5-dev under the depends listing....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/46/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Indeed you are correct. https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-nm/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Add it to build deps there, commit it, push it to your own repo, submit an MP, and I'll look it over. :)
<DarinMiller> How did this build before without qttools5-dev?
<tsimonq2> Well since it's an unstable build, it must now have required that.
<tsimonq2> It built before because it didn't need it before.
<DarinMiller> it's a 5.6.1 dep so can't blame it on a new qt release.
<DarinMiller> OK, adding it to the dep list shortly...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #35: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/35/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing - Wishing you a Happy New Year | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<DarinMiller> Can't remember how to create merge proposal.. successfully uploaded here: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/+git/plasma-nm/+ref/kubuntu_zesty_archive
<DarinMiller> Do I need to create a Package recipe 1st?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> No, I'll just look at it and merge it locally
<DarinMiller> Can you give me a hint to the mp link?
<tsimonq2> Plus you did it wrong, you needed to push it under the "kubuntu-packagers" subdirectory
<DarinMiller> Oh?
<tsimonq2> But it's fine, I'll do it all locally
<DarinMiller> I change branches and repush....
<tsimonq2> Plus you did it on the wrong branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #60: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/60/
<DarinMiller> OK, starting over...
<tsimonq2> No need, I'll just merge
<DarinMiller> which branch was I supposed to use?
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_unstable
<DarinMiller> Oh, I thought that was the KCI latest and greatest branch.  What the diffence between kubuntu_unstable and kubuntu_zesty_archive?
<tsimonq2> The archive branch is for what actually goes in the archive.
<DarinMiller> OK, kubuntu_unstable was in my notes... my bad...
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_unstable is for KCI
<tsimonq2> Totally fine
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Please take a look at the plasma-nm changelog, what's up with 4:5.8.4-0ubuntu1?
<DarinMiller> I cloned from kubuntu_zesty_archive so should I redo it?
<tsimonq2> It's fine.
<DarinMiller> OK. That was not as painful as the 1st time, but still too many mistakes.  Going for perfection on the next one.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #282: FAILURE in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #153: FAILURE in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/153/
<tsimonq2> WTF O________O
<tsimonq2> Oh bah
<tsimonq2> You messed up. Commas! :P
 * tsimonq2 fixes quick and then links DarinMiller to show
<DarinMiller> commas? where?
<DarinMiller> OHHHHH
<DarinMiller> crap, I know where SORRY!
<tsimonq2> It's fine, we all miss stupid little commas sometimes. :)
<tsimonq2> -               qtdeclarative5-dev (>= 5.6.1~),
<tsimonq2> +               qtdeclarative5-dev (>= 5.6.1~) qttools5-dev
<tsimonq2> Argh
<DarinMiller> yep, just what i thougth.
<DarinMiller> t
<tsimonq2> -               qtdeclarative5-dev (>= 5.6.1~),
<tsimonq2> +               qtdeclarative5-dev (>= 5.6.1~)
<DarinMiller> ? I didn't touch that line....
<tsimonq2> But I did
<DarinMiller> I thought maybe my poor VIM skills may have been the culprit, but it's fine here on my box...
<tsimonq2> <3 Vim
<DarinMiller> vim on the command line :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #283: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/283/
<DarinMiller> OK, looks like blogilo is missing qtpositioning5-dev which is part of kdepim chaos.  Almost all deps have min version numbers. When do we worry about those?
<DarinMiller> blogilo has the biggest dep list I have ever seen: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/blogilo/tree/debian/control
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: ^^
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: I see
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: It's from the kdepim sploit
<tsimonq2> *split
<tsimonq2> Challenge: eliminate all the unneeded deps :)
<DarinMiller> ? How?  Play dep delete roulette and see if it builds?
<tsimonq2> And go find Neon's packaging
<tsimonq2> And go find Debian's packaging
<tsimonq2> And go look at upstream
<tsimonq2> :)
<DarinMiller> why does our dep list not match debian's?
<DarinMiller> s/does/would/
<tsimonq2> Because we aren't Debian :P
<DarinMiller> Thanks Sherlock.
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> But we clone debian, yes?
<tsimonq2> Nope, we're different.
 * ahoneybun_ high fives DarinMiller
<tsimonq2> We don't copy Debian like Ubuntu copies Debian.
<DarinMiller> We copy debian only when we have issues?
<tsimonq2> And we merge at the beginning of development cycles.
<tsimonq2> That's it.
<DarinMiller> OK.  I will compare with Neon and Deb.  Do we have tools for this or is it all manual?
<tsimonq2> Manual.
<DarinMiller> OK.  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #154: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/154/
<DarinMiller> Neon, debian both have 108 deps just like us. Strange, how is Neon building without qtpositioning5-dev?
<tsimonq2> hmm idk
<DarinMiller> We both have Branch version 4.14.  Soooo confusing, this packaging is.
<DarinMiller> I assume Neon has a NCI or whatever they call it? Does anyone know how to access?
<valorie> it's on github I believe
<tsimonq2> http://build.neon.kde.org/ ...
<valorie> oh, the recipes and such
<sintre> lol its messed up microsoft has decided to call its next vuild of windows 10 neon as well
<sintre> hmm wonder who is concerned
<valorie> our project neon has been around since forever
<valorie> back when all it built was Amarok
<sintre> yea obvious , keep search engines pointing at them
<tsimonq2> Did Jon get a Trademark? :O
<valorie> ha
<valorie> it was Harald, actually
<valorie> when he was your age I believe
<valorie> before I started with Amarok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #284: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/284/
<tsimonq2> valorie: He trademarked Neon?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> KDE™ Neon™™™™™™™™
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> :P
<DarinMiller> Neon blogilo control file appears to be identical to ours.  Neon builds with warnings wheres our fails for missing Qt5PositioningConfig.cmake.
<DarinMiller> Are we missing a qt package set somewhere?
 * DarinMiller thinks he has exceeded his question quota for the night.  Contemplating heading to bed...
 * tsimonq2 yawns loundly
<tsimonq2> sorry
<valorie> they did not get any sort of trademark, no
<tsimonq2> Quick, before Microsoft does and sues us! :P
<valorie> we have prior art
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #155: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/155/
<DarinMiller> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #36: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #68: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/68/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #58: FIXED in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #38: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #32: ABORTED in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #33: FIXED in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #62: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #56: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #61: FAILURE in 3.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #62: FIXED in 9.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #42: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #66: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/9/
<acheronuk> ??? for kmail :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23758163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #50: ABORTED in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #51: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/51/
<acheronuk> [05:26] <DarinMiller> Neon blogilo control file appears to be identical to ours.  Neon builds with warnings wheres our fails for missing Qt5PositioningConfig.cmake.
<acheronuk> ^^^ Neon uses a different packaging for QT, so they may not have to app the dep explicitly for some things.
<BluesKaj> i stay away from neon ...I have enough ptoblems :-)
<BluesKaj> problems ...with typos too 
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: New Qt I am doing is switching to debian's packaging for 5.7.1, so deps are a bit altered 
 * acheronuk really hates QtWebEngine
<acheronuk> why? just why.........?
<clivejo> because it can
<acheronuk> all that just to render a few html emails!
 * blaze is not happy about it too
<acheronuk> well, it's more than that, but FFS
 * blaze is starting to think that QtCompany is sabotaging Linux :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #69: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #285: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #156: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/156/
<acheronuk> clivejo: peruse migrated
<acheronuk> that is *something*
<acheronuk> oh wait. no. that was your ppa. damn!
<acheronuk> for some reason I thought that has been uploaded. must have been thinking about something else
 * acheronuk is tried
<acheronuk> or tired even!
<acheronuk> or both
<acheronuk> I should go back to watching webengine build for hrs on end, only for it to fail right at the end :/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: thanks for the blogilo dep explanation.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: I think that is why. not dug into it too much
 * blaze is sick of the passive aggressive opensource users :(
<blaze> do they think that software development is easy? huh?
<blaze> they can be a bit friendlier at least
<BluesKaj> blaze, please don't include the testers in that category ...we suffer too :-)
<DarinMiller> acheronuk:  regarding plasma-nm, I saw the 4 error referencing missing qml.  How did you know to add usr/share/kcm_networkmanagement/qml/ to the install file?  
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: all the listed missing files were in that folder, of the same type and ones that I thought could go in the .install file. so adding the path like that install them. 
<acheronuk> Neon/debian may decide to make a separate package for the qml stuff eventually, but if so such a change can get added or synced
<DarinMiller> ok.  I thought of attempting such a fix, but the path seemed quite odd since it was multi level (kcm_networkmanagement/qml/) beyond the /share directory.
<acheronuk> well you want to keep the path as specific as possible in most cases. to general and you will get new files installed without you knowing they have been added. maybe ones that might need to go in another package
<DarinMiller> That's the foggy part for me. How does one know when it's a dep wait, missing package or path config.  
<DarinMiller> ^ rhetorical question.  I am assuming things will be more clear as my experience increases....
<acheronuk> dep wait will show as a build depend being uninstallable in the logs
<acheronuk> a missing depend will usually show up as an error in cmake
<acheronuk> missing files show after the build phase
<acheronuk> but yes, you will get there with experience. at first it looks unintelligible
<DarinMiller> OK, that actually makes sense and is now intutively obvious now that you say it. :)
<acheronuk> :)
 * acheronuk ducks and runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #30: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #51: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #53: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #56: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #44: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #39: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #41: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #140: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #50: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #30: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #43: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #119: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #237: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #149: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #33: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #104: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #335: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #107: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #277: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #55: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #53: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #53: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #57: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #31: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #21: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #63: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #153: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #71: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #336: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #326: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #191: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #44: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #336: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #120: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #105: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #238: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #89: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/89/
<DarinMiller> question regarding umbrello warning: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/301583483/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.umbrello_4%3A16.12.0+p16.04+git20170107.1749-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<DarinMiller> could not find: LLVMConfig.cmake
<DarinMiller> In the umbrello config file, BD lists: llvm, but package search for LLVMConfig on ubuntu packages suggests llvm-3.8
<DarinMiller> does umbrello config file need updated with a version dep or change llvm to llvm-3.8-dev?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #327: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #108: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #9: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #247: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #192: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #75: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #79: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #248: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/64/
<DarinMiller> anyone around to comment on my [11:35]  post/observation?
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I think llvm is broken on Ubuntu, check LP for a bug report
<DarinMiller> will do, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #90: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/90/
<DarinMiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1621735 might be what hindering umbrello....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1621735 in llvm-toolchain-3.8 (Ubuntu) "missing symlink for liblldb-3.8-div" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #76: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #328: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #249: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #363: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #36: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #329: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #250: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #95: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #82: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #84: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #67: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #83: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #77: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #85: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #36: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #44: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/65/
<clivejo> who poked KCI?
 * acheronuk looks innocent
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #42: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/43/
<acheronuk> clivejo: had some weird linking errors with new Qt, so needed to do a bit more of a rebuild of stuff than just a poke of what has had KDE SCM changes since it was last polled
<clivejo> I know, just messing :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #101: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/101/
<acheronuk> clivejo: and running later tonight may run into the 4/5 LP publisher holiday it goes on at 6am on a Sunday morning
<acheronuk> *4/5 Hr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #69: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #330: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #193: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #251: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #142: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #79: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #109: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/57/
<clivejo> terrible use of transaction xml file
<clivejo> I agree
<clivejo> terribly 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/64/
<acheronuk> lol. I saw that somewhere!
<clivejo> terrible use of worker xml file
<acheronuk> sounds like sitter wrote that error message, except he might be ruder
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Remember, tomorrow afternoon I'll be gone until the 20th. Bombard me with things to do before I go! :P
<clivejo> we dont want to stress you out
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Please stress me out
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Stress me out as much as possible
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> concentrate your energy on your studies
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: fix in KCI please https://launchpadlibrarian.net/301598536/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kmail_4%3A16.12.0+p17.04+git20170107.2019-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: and as clivejo says
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> But I do my homework on Sundays! :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/65/
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Almost home, and that's an easy one. Try harder. :P
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what's the fix then?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> I need to test my theory, but either way, it's an easy one.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: without disabling the test
<DarinMiller> I just re-logged in.... what issue is easy?  Maybe something I can tackle?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: jepp
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: easy for me, difficult for Everyone Else.
<clivejo> tsimonq2: why don't talk it through with everyone so that others can learn how to do it too
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Typo in kmail code or Qt code
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Most likely kmail code
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: linker error
<acheronuk> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/301598536/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kmail_4%3A16.12.0+p17.04+git20170107.2019-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: seems to only happen on zesty qt 5.7.1 so far
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> My test is looking at the recent commits to kmail and reverting them one by one until it works. If that doesn't work, it's a Qt thing and I'll do a test build against Qt 5.6.1 to confirm.
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> You've landed Qt 5.7.1, acheronuk?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: in KCI
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> OK
 * DarinMiller fires up his kci box to run updates....
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: just rebuilds of what Timo was planning to land in Zesty sometime this week, if his tests go ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #358: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #133: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #80: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/80/
<acheronuk> [22:36] <acheronuk> bcooksley: so do kubuntu team who just have a normal identity account need to do anything to get eventual access to kde.share.org?
<acheronuk> [22:36] <acheronuk> *share.kde.org even
<acheronuk> [22:36] <bcooksley> acheronuk: we'll need to setup a group containing them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #202: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #202: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #161: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #45: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #123: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #205: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #216: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #202: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #150: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #20: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjots build #5: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjots/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #204: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #206: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #56: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #51: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #67: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #188: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #188: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #66: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #190: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #149: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #129: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #162: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #144: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #131: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #136: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfloppy build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfloppy/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #201: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #122: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #141: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #203: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #106: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #34: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #210: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #111: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #54: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #168: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #28: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #176: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #181: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #156: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #125: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #157: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #135: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #84: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #81: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #94: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #208: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #108: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #92: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #118: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #87: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #173: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #171: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #81: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #21: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #43: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #124: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #47: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #57: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #34: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #182: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #198: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #201: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #140: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #203: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #204: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #162: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #138: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #88: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #202: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #359: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #155: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #210: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #181: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #119: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #203: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #203: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #126: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #151: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #189: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #15: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #203: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #203: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #217: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #78: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #81: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #68: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #197: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #189: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #117: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #130: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #191: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjots build #6: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjots/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #190: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #206: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfloppy build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfloppy/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #164: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #137: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #143: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #169: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #142: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #202: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #211: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #128: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #208: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #131: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #30: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #145: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #177: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #179: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #208: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #182: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #171: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #93: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #174: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters build #90: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #136: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #157: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #131: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #141: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #158: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #119: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #163: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #205: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #202: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #199: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #204: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #203: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #209: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #89: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #172: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #125: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #95: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #109: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #183: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #204: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #182: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #184: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #110: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #167: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #107: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #204: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #142: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #55: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #123: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #185: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #116: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #70: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #137: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #188: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #27: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #17: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #180: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #202: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #156: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #181: FIXED in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #56: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #138: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/138/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #102: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters build #91: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross-interpreters/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #203: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #60: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #80: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #176: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #157: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #89: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #120: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #173: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #114: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #135: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #183: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #129: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #16: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plymouth-kcm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #192: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #82: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_muon build #22: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_muon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #59: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #126: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #132: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #144: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #138: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #89: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #145: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #205: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmplot build #132: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmplot/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #83: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #136: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #198: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #159: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #206: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #204: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #69: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klettres build #180: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klettres/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #190: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #103: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #164: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #125: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #115: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #79: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #36: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #133: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #127: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #88: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #165: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjots build #7: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjots/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #152: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #90: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #146: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #158: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #206: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #200: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #83: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #12: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #127: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #183: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #113: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #212: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #47: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #170: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #209: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #131: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #128: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #140: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #143: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/84/
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Ubports Jenkins can do that
<clivejo> do what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/119/
<clivejo> get kicked for flooding?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #66: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #210: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #126: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #218: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #205: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #211: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #178: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #203: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #163: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #204: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #204: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfloppy build #34: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfloppy/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #190: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #117: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #96: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #19: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #142: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #208: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #46: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #49: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #130: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #204: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #186: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #184: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #209: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #142: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #154: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #203: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #146: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #191: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #98: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #133: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kate build #175: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kate/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #164: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #68: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #17: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #60: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #115: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/115/
<valorie> oooo, nice to see green
<clivejo> just fixing stuff Rik broke!
 * clivejo glares at acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/17.04.2
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Wonders if that will fix it for us
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/368/
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Maybe...
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Probably not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #342: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #81: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #186: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_step build #208: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_step/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #61: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #157: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter build #121: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khelpcenter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #120: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #138: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami build #113: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdegames build #92: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdegames/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #111: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #59: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libqapt build #70: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libqapt/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #174: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #185: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #44: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #187: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #119: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #152: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #30: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets build #204: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo-widgets/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #153: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #71: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #132: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #59: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #35: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #55: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #48: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #61: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #50: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #53: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #59: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #30: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #30: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #59: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #55: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #31: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #51: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #53: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #60: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #133: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #34: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/34/
<Mirv> no Qt 5.7.1 publishing today, I'll need to give bug #1654819 to the Unity 8 team tomorrow
<ubottu> bug 1654819 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "new failing qmluitests with Unity 8 on Qt 5.7.1" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654819
<acheronuk> Mirv: ok
<acheronuk> also bug 1654820
<ubottu> bug 1654820 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Kmail and some other KDE packages FTBFS with Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1654820
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #48: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #119: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #126: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #38: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libqapt build #26: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libqapt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #68: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #70: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #46: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #88: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #86: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #86: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #60: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #270: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #271: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/271/
<acheronuk> soee clivejo http://i.imgur.com/WB1AVkv.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/161/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #63: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/63/
<clivejo> acheronuk: is it all working?
<acheronuk> dunno about 'all"
<acheronuk> that would be quite a thing to test
<clivejo> indeed
<acheronuk> qtcurve may need to be downgraded
<clivejo> I like a challenge! 
<acheronuk> as I gave that too high a version last time I build it for KCI
<acheronuk> so may give upgrade errors
<clivejo> too high a version?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #64: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/64/
<acheronuk> well, I gave it a higher version in the changelog so it would supersede any archive or backports version. but the way I did that makes it a bit higher than the way Timo chose to for zesty archive
<clivejo> I see said the blind man
<acheronuk> so if the kci vesion is to be lower that than the archive version is zesty when it lands, I needed to delete my one and upload Timo's with a ~kci~zesty
<acheronuk> clivejo: if I did not, KCI zesty would be stuck with one compiled against qt ABI 5-6-1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #72: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: FIXED in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #48: FIXED in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #60: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #89: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/89/
<clivejo> Unpacking libqt5webenginecore5:amd64 (5.7.1+dfsg-2~kci~zesty1) ...
<clivejo> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-f4pDgj/065-libqt5webenginecore5_5.7.1+dfsg-2~kci~zesty1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<clivejo>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5', which is also in package libqt5webengine5:amd64 5.7.0-0~neon1~zesty2
<clivejo> Preparing to unpack 
<acheronuk> it will not be a clean upgrade, as the debian packaging is somewhat different to the Neon 5.7.9 which we borrowed to see us through. It will need some apt-get foo to work out
<acheronuk> *Neon 5.7.0
<soee_> acheronuk: it is staged in Ubuntu ppas (the Qt 5.7.1) ?
<DarinMiller> hey, I finally rtfm'd the sbuild instructions for the umpteenth time and am successfully running an sbuild of dolphin-16.12...
<DarinMiller> My 16.12 dolph build failed as my zesty sbuild session does not have the staging repo.  I exported the gpg key to a tmp file and then tried this command:
<DarinMiller> sbuild -d zesty-amd64 --extra-repository=ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications -j4 --extra-repository-key=/tmp/myrepo.asc
<DarinMiller> which gives me this error: E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sbuild-extra-repositories.list (type)
<DarinMiller> I also tried: build -d zesty-amd64 --extra-repository=http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications/ubuntu -j4 --extra-repository-key=/tmp/myrepo.asc
<DarinMiller> with the same result.
<acheronuk> soee_: just KCI at the moment 
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: you have hacky-kci?
<soee_> acheronuk: but those are yours or mirvs pbuilds ?
<acheronuk> pbuilds? that is is the 5.7.1 from Mirv's landing ppa, rebuild in our KCI one
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: hacky kci?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> My script
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Oh no I mean build-kci
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I am not running any scrip of yours
<acheronuk> *script
<clivejo> hummmm Quassel looks weird
<clivejo> gonna try konversation for a bit
<clivejo> is the installer still broken?
<tsimonq2> I'm leaving Ubuntu until January 20th effective in 30 mins. Some people knew about it, but I thought I might say something. Semester exams...
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> .
<clivejo> all the best on your exams Simon
<tsimonq2> Thank you, clivejo 
<soee_> Linux kernel 4.9.1
<mparillo> Good luck on your exams Simon. Shame you will miss 2017-01-19: Ubuntu 16.04.2
<tsimonq2> That's right smack dab in the middle of the exams.
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1029: SUCCESS in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1029/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #19: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #80: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #349: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #81: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #20: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #82: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #350: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kube build #11: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #351: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #21: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1999: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1999: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1999: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1999/
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #983: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/983/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #886: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/886/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi build #984: FIXED in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi/984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #887: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #462: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #140: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #126: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #463: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/463/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sQkQnaxh/file_3913.mp4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #53: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #29: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #141: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #74: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #62: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #396: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #63: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #57: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #64: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #148: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #499: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #107: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #41: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/41/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #85: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #78: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #218: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #28: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #188: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #48: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #373: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #86: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #36: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #58: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #34: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #403: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #94: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #43: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #133: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #140: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #40: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #24: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #230: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #373: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #110: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #628: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #232: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #162: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #58: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #103: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #115: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #75: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #138: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #182: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #77: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #26: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #573: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/573/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #55: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #75: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #98: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #41: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #26: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #28: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #40: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #95: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #270: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #208: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #18: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #50: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #500: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #433: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #417: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #264: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #149: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #32: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #60: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #113: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #44: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #87: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #41: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #32: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #46: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #119: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #42: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #53: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #59: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #38: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #76: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #41: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #86: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #50: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #41: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #43: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #57: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #120: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #45: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #200: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #428: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #38: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #39: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #35: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #40: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #120: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #216: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #99: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #87: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #79: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #49: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #37: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #29: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #31: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #32: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #30: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #397: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #399: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #346: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #13: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #378: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #313: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #391: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #386: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #20: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #250: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #30: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #289: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #411: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #186: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #188: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #133: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #35: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #452: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #102: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #118: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #255: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #68: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #346: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #52: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #95: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #38: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #44: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #179: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #134: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #144: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #54: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #55: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #123: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #31: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #25: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #344: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #310: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #341: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #360: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #137: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #385: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #183: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #372: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #335: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #411: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #260: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #139: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #183: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #353: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #297: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #261: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #374: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #30: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #99: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #132: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #24: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #339: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #118: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #370: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #108: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #65: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #54: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #32: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #271: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #209: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #63: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #23: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #31: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #29: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #43: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #32: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #201: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #429: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #217: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #36: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #108: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #180: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #67: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #189: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #96: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #27: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #56: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #59: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #76: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #110: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #262: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #340: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #55: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #354: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #56: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #130: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #52: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #55: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #298: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #371: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #78: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #102: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #132: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #90: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #77: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #44: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #21: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #119: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #110: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #51: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #47: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #33: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #33: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #47: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #247: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #241: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #173: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #63: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #138: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #88: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #121: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #42: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #46: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #43: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #69: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #114: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #121: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #54: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #39: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #38: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #452: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #328: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #412: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #446: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #629: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/629/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #51: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #100: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #235: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #329: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #30: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #418: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #21: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #131: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #264: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #273: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #153: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #31: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #41: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #45: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #164: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #119: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #53: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #35: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #25: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #133: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #21: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #55: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #66: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #18: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #155: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #44: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #32: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #100: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #32: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #242: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #33: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #68: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #24: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #248: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #56: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #33: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #64: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #97: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #103: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #133: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #79: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #120: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #56: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #111: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #24: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #35: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #55: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #34: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #55: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksmtp build #81: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksmtp/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #52: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #162: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #353: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #119: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #99: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #643: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/643/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #393: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #354: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #131: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #64: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #165: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #132: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #34: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #48: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #82: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #44: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #141: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #7: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #44: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #51: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #33: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #289: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #189: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #206: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #162: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #169: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #166: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #242: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #175: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #60: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #353: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #357: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #113: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #158: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #117: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #152: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #119: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #176: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #100: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #46: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #268: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #108: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #97: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #229: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #167: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #214: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #170: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #264: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #313: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #378: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #358: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #265: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #379: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #314: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #171: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #295: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #141: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #296: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #132: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #144: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #261: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #147: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #280: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #106: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #258: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #198: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #87: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #281: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #262: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kube build #35: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kube/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #216: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #259: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #162: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #242: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #372: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #298: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #29: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #139: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #299: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #364: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #142: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #365: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #384: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/39/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #26: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #43: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #66: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #40: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #385: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #22: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #30: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #41: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #51: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #37: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #40: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #460: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #57: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #57: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #38: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #41: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #43: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #27: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #31: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #43: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #45: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #27: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #489: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #63: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #171: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #156: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #107: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #102: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #110: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #73: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #106: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #94: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #142: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #144: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #137: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #100: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #151: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #77: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #120: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #93: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #164: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #142: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #109: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #149: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #82: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #132: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #141: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #168: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #181: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #112: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #159: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #124: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #26: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #65: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #263: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #40: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #82: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #47: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #125: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #128: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #115: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #264: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #244: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #143: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #124: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #82: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #85: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #107: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #37: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #44: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #101: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #147: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #136: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #29: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #36: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #41: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #31: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #120: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #47: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #45: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #32: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #37: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #33: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #96: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #51: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #39: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #40: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #60: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #67: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #59: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #102: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #140: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #191: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #134: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #46: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #551: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #166: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #150: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #122: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #184: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #140: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #83: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/52/
<tsimonq2> Ooooooh, did PIM finally fix itself?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #135: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/135/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Or was that you? (And what did you do to fix it?)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Since Santa hasn't been around lately, what do you want to do about Apps and l10n?
<tsimonq2> (He's probably resting after delivering gifts to the children of the world!)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Lastly, if you want to take Plasma 5.11.5, I can take Frameworks 5.42, and once everything for both of those has migrated, whoever notices first can put it into Backports Staging for Artful. Does that sound good to you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #32: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/30/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: discuss l10n at a meeting later in the week I think
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: pim just needed some rebuilds
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: ack on plasma & FW, though I may do the backports for plasma 1st anyway, as they don't have to wait for fw
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: l10n> ack, wfm
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: PIM> Oh, but shouldn't KCI have done those on its own?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Plasma and FW> Sure, np, that works too, but I think that they should both migrate to Artful's Backports at once... we can put a call for testing out once Frameworks is in there I think?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: PIM. not always, as it only triggers when there is a scm change. it has no way of knowing another lib has had it's ABI bumped and a rebuild is required against that
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: PIM> Maybe NKCI should do that automatically... :P
<acheronuk> maybe
<tsimonq2> Should be possible...
<acheronuk> no reason why they have to migrate at once
<tsimonq2> Meh, I guess in my mind it makes testing a bit easier, makes it a bit more newsworthy I guess
<tsimonq2> Whatever :)
<acheronuk> if there is an argument for that, it's 5.12 with newer fw. not an old bugfix one that has been ok with current fw
<acheronuk> we'll see how scheduling goes :)
<tsimonq2> I guess you have a point, but yeah, let's just see how things turn out ;)
<acheronuk> it's all flexible
<tsimonq2> RIght
<acheronuk> Kool
<tsimonq2> I mean, it's good to have a plan, but realistically we can land whenever, right
<tsimonq2> Kool
<tsimonq2> :)
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> we've been quick getting plasma backports out to users. I would like to continue that if possible
<tsimonq2> Agreed
<acheronuk> frameworks won't have final release tars until 14th Jan
<acheronuk> 5.42 ^^^
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> I misread that then
<acheronuk> so I would suggest doing that and the 5.12 beta together
<tsimonq2> Hmm, maybe we can get wxl more practice if he's ready?
<tsimonq2> Sure, works for me.
<acheronuk> maybe wxl can do that beta
<tsimonq2> Sounds good to me if he's OK with it
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: One other thing to consider is when Qt 5.9.4 drops
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<acheronuk> oh, and would be nice to have plasma 5.10.5 in the alpha if we ship it
<tsimonq2> RIght
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #149: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #105: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #145: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/145/
 * acheronuk shudders
<tsimonq2> (If anything, I think 5.9.4 can wait until after we've landed the 5.12 Beta and the 5.42 release in the archive.)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #32: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/32/
<acheronuk> sounds reasonable
<tsimonq2> Because the last thing I want is to have a transition mess like at the beginning of the cycle!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #164: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/164/
<acheronuk> noooooooooooooooooooo.............
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
<tsimonq2> (ofc as soon as we have a new Qt, I bet you any money, like clockwork, a new Perl is gonna come out :P)
<tsimonq2> Qt transitions seem like good times for Perl transitions apparently :P
<acheronuk> undoubtedly
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Let me get a head start on that...
<acheronuk> maybe we can hide LocutusofBorg's keyboard?
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahahaha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #58: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #42: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #141: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #149: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #375: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #266: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #380: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #315: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #152: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #208: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #152: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #372: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #216: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #343: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #263: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #497: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #190: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #160: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #162: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #170: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #173: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #217: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #211: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #232: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #267: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #376: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #316: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #381: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #169: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #344: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #232: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #209: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #221: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #373: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #272: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #153: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #282: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #127: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #96: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #108: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #110: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #112: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #218: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #120: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #167: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #299: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #170: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #110: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #78: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #216: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #182: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #359: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #283: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #446: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #464: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #260: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #200: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #273: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #257: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #360: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #373: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #244: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #465: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #447: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #261: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #121: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #158: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #136: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #173: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #141: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #333: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #258: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #374: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #334: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #154: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #148: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/148/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #404: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #574: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/574/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1030: UNSTABLE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1009: UNSTABLE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #405: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #575: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #265: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #430: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #341: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #355: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #262: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #174: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #262: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #144: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #53: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #51: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #48: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #56: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #51: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #61: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #137: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #119: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #70: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #123: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #39: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #56: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #60: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #59: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #138: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #35: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #53: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #34: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #397: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #33: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #243: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #249: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #110: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #175: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #159: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #148: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #165: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #233: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kteatime build #54: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kteatime/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #54: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-approver build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-approver/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #244: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #250: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #462: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #234: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_artikulate build #54: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_artikulate/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konsole build #52: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konsole/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #60: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbruch build #55: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbruch/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #54: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qtcurve build #50: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qtcurve/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_juk build #55: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #58: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #71: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #54: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #50: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkomparediff2/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #54: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #51: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcharselect build #54: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcharselect/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #463: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #48: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #235: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/235/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I've created #ubuntu-qt (bridged to Telegram at https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1A5_bOpAVbiu9QzvVg ) for packaging and transition-specific Qt-only discussion. Anyone is welcome to join. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #297: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #160: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #50: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjots build #111: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjots/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #298: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #156: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #367: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kig build #120: FIXED in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kig/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkmahjongg build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkmahjongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #139: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #138: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #117: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #386: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #300: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #263: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #301: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #264: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #279: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #280: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #58: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #559: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/559/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #375: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #376: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/104/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x552) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0CXH0V0k/file_3919.jpg Oh. My. God.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I HAVE NEVER SEEN IT THIS CLEAN
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D :D :D :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^^^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_umbrello build #34: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_umbrello/34/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: one less ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #149: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #644: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/644/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #630: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/630/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #419: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #464: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #361: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #465: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #448: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #449: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/449/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_xenial_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #22 for job iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE -- last SUCCESS #20 6 mo 17 days ago)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #466: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_stable_amd64 build #2: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_stable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #467: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_xenial_unstable_amd64 build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_xenial_unstable_amd64/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #196: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #374: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #317: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #268: STILL FAILING in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #233: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #233: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #171: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #218: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #345: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #34: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #43: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #79: STILL FAILING in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #38: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #134: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #34: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #170: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #222: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #156: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #174: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #218: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #120: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #57: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #210: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #377: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #115: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #382: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #115: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #56: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #32: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #54: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #375: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #318: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #43: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #269: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #34: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #346: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #172: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #52: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #19: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #31: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-gdrive build #33: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-gdrive/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #59: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #41: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #25: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #57: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #75: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #104: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #58: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #57: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #43: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #28: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #57: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #179: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #378: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #383: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #236: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #99: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #32: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #86: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #135: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #44: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #104: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #109: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #122: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #67: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #145: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #34: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #121: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #89: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #122: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #284: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #76: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #34: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #98: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #31: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #149: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #466: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #335: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #285: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #33: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #133: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #80: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #80: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #88: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #123: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #204: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #102: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #259: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #377: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #450: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #103: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #260: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #378: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #246: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #451: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #161: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #246: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #100 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1430: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1431: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #100: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/222/
<clivejo_> hi, has someone switched on blame on KCI?
<clivejo_> I'm getting pinged by kubuntu-ci 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo_, It's... Always been on?
<acheronuk> nothing has changed
<clivejo_> strange, has pinged me for months, until today
<clivejo_> hasn't
 * clivejo_ cries
 * acheronuk shrugs
 * acheronuk looks at LP builders
<clivejo_> Eleanor is cross
<acheronuk> still f*c*d
<clivejo_> acheronuk: would you remove my user account on KCI
<clivejo_> I *think* that's what it uses to pick up my IRC nick
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not sure. I'm opening another beer and not may look later
<clivejo_> holy cow
<clivejo_> 97km/h
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ?
<clivejo_> this storm is gonna be worse than Desmond :(
<clivejo_> anyways, can you delete my user account on there please and maybe fix those issues it is blaming me for
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Desmond's was rubbish
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #302: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #347: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #57: FAILURE in 3 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #169: FAILURE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #428: FAILURE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #56: FAILURE in 3 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #348: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #429: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #170: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #303: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #299: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #171: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #394: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #300: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #123: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #130: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #180: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #150: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #209: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-plymouth build #151: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-plymouth/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksshaskpass build #131: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksshaskpass/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #120: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #178: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #91: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #207: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #137: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #178: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #140: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #175: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #99: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #98: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #336: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #10: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #100: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plymouth-kcm build #129: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plymouth-kcm/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #185: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #156: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #220: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #201: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #171: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #106: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #16: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #164: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #146: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #85: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #8: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #122: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #57: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #110: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #121: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #105: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #206: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #95: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #6: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #132: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #116: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #37: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #210: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #140: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #100: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #14: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #395: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #281: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #112: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #98: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #172: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #337: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #21: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #105: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #58: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #101: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #31: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #129: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #50: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #58: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #56: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #49: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #50: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #52: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #96: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #87: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #10: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #34: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #46: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #56: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #50: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #186: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #45: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-grub build #176: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-grub/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #9: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #108: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwallet-pam build #121: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwallet-pam/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #165: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #53: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth build #57: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-plymouth/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #66: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #106: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #138: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #37: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #120: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #82: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #202: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwayland-integration build #117: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwayland-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #179: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #55: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #99: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwallet-pam build #108: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwallet-pam/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #8: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #92: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #35: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #81: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #61: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #208: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-grub build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-grub/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #45: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #17: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #179: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #107: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #11: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #122: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #151: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #56: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #58: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #72: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #22: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #220: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #221: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #44: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #85: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #108: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #207: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #123: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/177/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1031: FIXED in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1031/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1010: FIXED in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1010/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #135: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #176: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #72: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #169: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #205: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #379: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #222: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #220: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #265: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #142: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #147: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #24: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #645: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #223: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #221: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #380: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #170: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #266: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #51: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #117: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #206: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #136: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #121: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #55: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #73: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #112: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #25: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #89: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #69: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #631: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/631/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #646: NOW UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #420: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #368: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/368/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> plasma 5.11.5 and fw 5.41 working well here.  Note to anyone else playing with staging PPA's ensure to enable both fw and plasma staging.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If only plasma staging ppa is enabled, you might need to use nmcli to install fw's.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And, btw, happy new year everyone.
<DarinMiller> Has anyone else attemted plasma 5.11.5?  I may have discovered an issue....right clicking on desktop not working here....anyone confirm?
<DarinMiller> I will check comments tomorrow.  Heading to bed...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #150: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/78/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: thanks. so far, I don't have that issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Hi to everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> ☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Photo, 555x391) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FJYyE4mm/file_3925.jpg What do you think of this ? … It's for mine Icon Theme :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> This is for the user status icon availability
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm confused what that is for? Wher? How?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Photo, 293x258) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eeoXWWa7/file_3927.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Photo, 536x800) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/td0dxKYs/file_3926.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> (Photo, 828x992) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lGnTJoIB/file_3928.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> This theme https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1199796/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Personally I don't like that. It's ummmmmm...... cartoonish?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Yes.. it's my style ☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Probably not the right way of saying it, but hard to put into words
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Ok thanks.. I've understand ☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. tastes vary. my tastes are certainly not everyone's!
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Yep ☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Andredelsa I can however admire the work :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I love the feedback of everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> @acheronuk, Really thanks 😃
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #45: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #51: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #58: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #59: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #85: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #59: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #52: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #56: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #45: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #27: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #74: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #28: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #353: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #87: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #57: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2000: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2000/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2000: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2000/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2000: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2000/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #354: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #267: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #268: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #32: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #102: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #171: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/171/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Hi @BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Andredelsa
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> How are you?
<BluesKaj> good here, how about you, Andredelsa ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Good here too
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: copying fw 5.41 and plasma 5.11.5 to bp-landing, for easier testing together
<acheronuk> for artful
<acheronuk> so far so good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ack 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #92: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #138: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #119: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #125: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #172: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #121: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #123: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #211: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #208: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/208/
<Borw3> How can one join and become a Kubuntu developer
<BluesKaj> Borw3,https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #222: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #104: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #104: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #104: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2001: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2001/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2001: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2001/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2001: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2001/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Bionic ? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2002: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2002: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2002: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2002/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Bionic is staged to upload a little later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #101 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> uploaded, but the builders are broke
<mamarley> acheronuk: What is uploaded?
<acheronuk> plasma 5.11.5 to bionic
<mamarley> Ah, cool.  I installed it from staging last night and everything works well.
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: btw, 5.12 beta has been put back to 15th, in case you were hoping for that tommorow
<mamarley> I wasn't even familiar with the schedule.
<acheronuk> fair enough
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #101: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/101/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: did you solve you right click? no such problem here so far
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #172: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #53: ABORTED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_latte-dock build #214: ABORTED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_latte-dock/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #46: ABORTED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #60: ABORTED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/60/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: My vote is to completely pause KCI.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #173: ABORTED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/173/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: KCI builders are disabled because the Launchpad builders are down, see the topic in #launchpad | | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: done
<valorie> what was up with kci?
<wxl> it's what's up with LP
<wxl> LP build farm in its entirety is down
<mparillo> Looks as if Plasma 5.11.5 and KDE Frameworks 5.41 landed in 17.10 with Backports-Landing
 * acheronuk wanders across the road to neon
<acheronuk> mparillo: they did
<mparillo> Krunner and the kicker seem to work, and I launched kinfocenter, kate, konsole, dolphin, system settings, and they all seemed OK. Still get the FF flash notification
<mparillo> In a VM.
<mparillo> Thanks.
<valorie> oh good grief, did LP have too much to drink over the hols?
<tsimonq2> valorie: No, there's a critical CVE out.
<wxl> no, they're trying to mitigate the Intel Bug
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> Not the Lenovo bugs.
<tsimonq2> Two separate bugs... >_<
<acheronuk> mparillo: FF flash notification in what release?
<mparillo> 17.10
<mparillo> With Backports Landing.
<mparillo> I updated https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/ for Backports Landing Plasam 5.11.5 and KF 5.41
<acheronuk> mparillo: right. I did not backport the notifier changes yet
<wxl> well that's why i called it the Intel Bug
<wxl> in reality it should be called the CPU bug
<wxl> and the Lenovo bug should be called the Intel SPI bug
<mparillo> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux-more-x86pti&num=1 = intel bug?
<tsimonq2> Oh gawd, this CPU bug even has a logo now: https://meltdownattack.com/
<wxl> that's the one mparillo 
<wxl> god what i wouldn't do to have that guy's job XD
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Still broke?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, yes, and maybe for some time
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Sticker, 512x476) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gJox64iL/file_3936
<valorie> wow, I have already read about multiple CVEs this past week
<valorie> too many to keep track of
<valorie> glad someone is taking it seriously though
<valorie> and that google is contributing their expertise in a major way
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: Speaking of Google engineers, hehe: https://twitter.com/mjg59/status/948700512341213184 https://twitter.com/mjg59/status/948701569989582849
<DarinMiller_> acheronuk: I am still at work and the box that had the right click issue is at home.  I think I know how to resolve (kill plasma settings file(s)) as I have seen this before.
<DarinMiller_> on a positive note, by work laptop upgraded to 5.11.5 and fw 5.41 via landing with no issues. (right click works)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: ok. they are in bp-landing now. I'm ready to push them, but will leave until the morning (assuming LP works)
<DarinMiller_> s/by/my
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-04
<valorie> well, I'm more hopeful than mg. Someone found this vuln before it was exploited -- that we know of
<wxl> it was responsibly disclosed
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> timing sucks, but doesn't it always?
<wxl> i guess it meansw we're not going to see very dynamic activity from GCI on ISO QA testing :(
<valorie> I'm no fan of lunduke, but: https://twitter.com/bryanlunduke/status/948430797266042880
<dax> that's gonna come back and bite 'em
<wxl> > everyone: A BUG IN SPECULATIVE EXECUTION??? BUT IT"S BEEN AROUND 20 YEARS!!!!!
<wxl> > BSD: say what? is that a new thing?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Plasma 5.11.5 desktop "right click" issue fixed by deleting ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_latte-dock build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_latte-dock/26/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, whats is broke in bionic?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, All the builders for all releases are done for maintenance
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Top in ubuntu-release: "LP build farm and autopkgtest request.cgi disabled for maintenance; no ETA yet"
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could be some time before Plasma can finish building in bionic archive :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> ill wait for it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the staging test build is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa:staging-plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that at least completed before the builder shutdown
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-5715.html
<ubottu> ** <A HREF="https://cve.mitre.org/about/faqs.html#reserved_signify_in_cve_entry">RESERVED</A> ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-5715)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> just going to have to sit and wait for canonical sysadmins to deploy fixes and get thing running again
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages will be upgraded: …   bluedevil breeze breeze-cursor-theme breeze-gtk-theme gdb gdbserver gtk3-engines-breeze kactivitymanagerd kde-cli-tools kde-cli-tools-data kde-config-gtk-style kde-config-gtk-style-preview …   kde-config-screenlocker kde-config-sddm kde-style-breeze kde-style-breeze-qt4 kgamma5 kinfocenter kscreen ksshaskpass ksysguard ksysguard-data ksysguardd kwayland-integration kwin …   kwi
<IrcsomeBot> kwin-style-breeze kwin-x11 kwrited libkdecorations2-5v5 libkdecorations2private5v5 libkf5screen-bin libkf5screen7 libkf5sysguard-bin libkf5sysguard-data …   libkscreenlocker5 libksgrd7 libksignalplotter7 libkwin4-effect-builtins1 libkwineffects11 libkwinglutils11 libkwinxrenderutils11 libpam-kwallet-common libpam-kwallet4 libpam-kwallet5 …   libprocesscore7 libprocessui7 librados2 librbd1 libsane-common libsane1 milou muon-updater pla
<IrcsomeBot> plasma-discover-common plasma-integration …   plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop plasma-nm plasma-pa polkit-kde-agent-1 python-certifi python3-certifi qml-module-qtquick-controls-styles-breeze sane-utils skypeforlinux …   systemsettings user-manager
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> in bionic universe
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris yes, some built and got through ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some very imortant bits did not though: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#plasma-desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<user|43242> Hi, have Plasma 5.11.5 packages landed on Backports PPA?
<user|43242> The last new about Plasma updates on Kubuntu website is about Plasma 5.11.3, so looks like Kubuntu is two versions behind KDEs schedule
<acheronuk> user|43242: yes, I just copied them over and was waiting for them to publish to the PPA
<acheronuk> user|43242: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-5-bugfix-release-available-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-aardvark-17-10/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @user|43242, As soon as Launchpad's builders are reenabled it'll happen much faster
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But yes, it's a work in progress
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heh don't you hate when your Telegram messages aren't sending but you still see the things other people are saying? Thanks acheronuk...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Indeed!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "The original coordinated disclosure date was planned for January 9 and we have been driving toward that date to release fixes. Due to the early disclosure, we are trying to accelerate the release, but we don't yet have an earlier ETA when the updates will be released. We will release Ubuntu Security Notices when the updates are available."
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-05
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> howdy
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, rik : do u have ETA when the builder will resume building the package?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> When I know, I will post in here
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Okay thanks a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> I'm not fully in 5.11.5 :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, The staging ppa has the missing bits
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Yups
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and staging ppa versions are always ~ubuntux.xx~ppax, so will get replaced by main archive builds when they finally come
<wxl> Meltdown/Spectre-fixed stable kernels now out https://lwn.net/Articles/743246
<mamarley> wxl: It looks like a patched kernel is now in bionic-proposed too.
<mamarley> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/4.14.0-14.17
<wxl> nice
<wxl> hopefully this means Launchpad is up and running again
<wxl> (soon)
<mamarley> I imagine the builders are probably running no later than Xenial, so it will still be a bit, I think.
<mamarley> But I too am ready for the build farm to work again.  I probably have 40-50 builds queued right now.
<mamarley> (Not that many packages, but just considering all the architectures.)
<mamarley> Even once they do start back up, it will probably take days to process all the backlog.
<acheronuk> fingers crossed then :)
<acheronuk> I've been annoying the Neon builders in the meantime
 * acheronuk hides
<mamarley> Look at this, there is a build of intel-microcode that has a partial fix for some of the meltdown/spectre stuff, but it is stuck on the queue because of meltdown/spectre: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/3.20171215.1/+build/14218681
<valorie> heh
<mamarley> I don't think it will do much though without a kernel patch that has yet to be included.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mamarley, They'll let it through if they haven't already.
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] (20180105.2) has been added
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html
<acheronuk> Zesty EOL and Itel bug updates ^^^
<acheronuk> *intel
<wxl> itel man
<wxl> rastafari
<wxl> i and i
 * acheronuk shrugs
<mparillo> I took the news on ZZ EOL to fire up that VM one last time, and post the Plasma 5.11.5 backport news before deleting the VM.
<valorie> how do I ensure I'm running the HWE kernel?
<valorie> $ uname -r
<wxl> assuming you know the version you can just uname your way to it
<valorie> 4.13.0-21-generic
<valorie> which....
<mparillo> Post to Facebook that is. 
<valorie> thanks mparillo!
<mparillo> Maybe somebody who actually likes FB will join us.
<valorie> I tolerate it
<wxl> since we've started using it for advertising at work i've learned enough to convince me that i am most definitely deleting my account
<valorie> my fam is there, and I use it to find and communicate with newly-found cousins
<valorie> so i can't do without it
<valorie> the ubuntu hwe page says `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04`
<valorie> oops
<valorie> no, that's right -- so if I replace 16.04 > 17.10 I wonder if it will work
<valorie> If I have it, nothing will happen
<valorie> no packages by that name, ok
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-06
<valorie> just sent out the email asking for testers
<valorie> not sure how much we want to publicize this?
<tsimonq2> valorie: a lot
<tsimonq2> <shameless plug> asknoahshow.com is tonight at 9 PM, he'll be talking about it :) </shameless plug>
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well, would could put it on the website
<valorie> it was so hush hush until now I didn't know
<valorie> and the kernel patch is not yet available, correct?
<wxl> keep an eye out for anyone that has problems with their machine because of Dot One
<wxl> there are solutions, even if it appears BIOS is borked
<valorie> like what, wxl?
<valorie> I thought it required a bios flasher gizmo?
<wxl> no
<wxl> the problem was caused by flipping the wrong bit. flipping the bit back can fix it and you can do it with software
<wxl> you can also do it with a flasher, but that's not required
<valorie> so why is that not being done in the respin?
<wxl> it is
<wxl> but whether or not it's been fully tested on every single piece of hardware it could affect?
<valorie> so then, why would people have a problem?
<valorie> got it
<wxl> it affected 3 chipsets and like 20 different serial flashes
<valorie> so how would a person fix the problem if their BIOS was borked?
<wxl> admittedly though this update should also NOT include any SPI stuff, so if it's not broken they shouldn't be again, but who knows
<wxl> can't save BIOS settings
<wxl> can't boot to USB
<wxl> e.g.
<valorie> if there is even a chance I will not be using this machine to test
<wxl> again, the issue was caused by the SPI being compiled into the kernel and that in turn having some bugs in it that caused issues
<wxl> since then, there have also been improvements to the module to repair issues
<wxl> BUT the new stuff should not even have SPI compiled in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu published a blog post including an FAQ: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-17-04-eol-and-lubuntu-17-10-respins/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's licensed under https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc-nd/4.0/ so feel free to grab it and give us credit ;)
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> I have some other stuff cooking so perhaps tomorrow!
<tsimonq2> Awesome :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: The only thing is it's noderiv so you have to quote it word-for-word
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> that I will not do!
<valorie> you do a good job of lubuntu missionary work on your own
<tsimonq2> Put it in quotation marks and then give us credit, that's what the license is ;)
<valorie> well, your info is not my info so I'll have to be "inspired by" instead
<valorie> :-)
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<tsimonq2> Or you could link to our post ;)
<valorie> I will
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mparillo> Hey BluesKaj. New spins of 17.10 are out to address the BIOS bug. In a VM, I tested the whole disk test cases. I know you have done partitioning in the past.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, i haven't seen the UEFI/BIOS bug on my laptop 
<BluesKaj> on 17.10
<mparillo> I sure hope not. As far as I know it most commonly hits consumer-grade Lenovos. But valorie sent a e-mail last night asking us to treat it as a release candidate.
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: testing is not for the bug. just to make sure the new iso doesn't regress on the usual iso tests
<acheronuk> from release " No need to test on affected machines, we're 99.783% sure that not compiling in the spi driver into the kernel at all will prevent that driver from breaking your bios"
<BluesKaj> well my Lenovo G500 is a consumer grade laptop 
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I normally prepartition with gparted and use the manual partitioning when installing to / and then setting the /home mount point
<BluesKaj> guess I'm missing the point about the kernel causing the bios to break
<mparillo> I do not think any of us can creditably test that bug...It is more a sanity check that 17.10.1 is basically as good as 17.10 was.
<acheronuk> also, it's not mandatory that flavours do these QA tests. but it's best policy for our users to run them
<DarinMiller> I can test 17.10 iso.  Is download location hidden or is it just the standard download location?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/artful/daily-live/20180105.2/
<acheronuk> the link on the iso tracker is broken
<acheronuk> hopefully will be fixed later
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<blaze> any chance lp builder will be up online soon?
<acheronuk> blaze: [22:10] <cjwatson> we'll hopefully be able to get things running again early next week; apologies for the inconvenience
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk> blaze: [22:10] <cjwatson, few days to go ...
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-07
<DarinMiller> Verified 3 different 17.10 installations (OEM, manual partition, entire disk on legacy Dell XPS m1530 laptop) and verified the live USB boots on a Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 with UEFI.  All tests passed.
<DarinMiller> We should be good to go.
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> all 64 I assume?
<DarinMiller> Yes.  I can do 386 but  I don't run the 386 enviro.  I have used older 386 systems and they are so painfully slow and mostly single core.  I don't why people don't just upgrade.  (Many inexpensive faster options out there...)
<DarinMiller> don't understand^
<valorie> well, the major users of those old computers are people in third-world countries
<valorie> and some of our "enterprise" customers really need it
<valorie> which is why I always try to get them to test!
<valorie> because testing i386 on 386 machines is important
<valorie> VMs just aren't the same
<DarinMiller> Would you like me to test i386 on 64b hw?
<valorie> DarinMiller: it's better than no testing
<valorie> have there been no i386 tests on the tracker?
<valorie> sorry, just taking off for dinner
<valorie> if you won't have any time to do so later, and have time now, yes I would love it
<valorie> <3
<DarinMiller> downloading now...
 * DarinMiller thougt I was downloading... rsync link not working...
<DarinMiller> neither does the zsync
<DarinMiller> none of the i386 links are working for me: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds/164206/downloads
<mparillo> DarinMiller: It needs an extra /artful. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/artful/daily-live/
<DarinMiller> Thanks mparillo, I am was not sure if the daily dl was the same iso that is (or will be) advertised on the Kubuntu website.
<valorie> well, if we get enough test coverage, we don't need to put it on the website I think
<valorie> I'll see tomorrow
<valorie> maybe all news is good news
<_guest12RGE9IQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 kghmkv: micahg Sick_Rimmit shadeslayer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<_guest12RGE9IQ> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 xkxlwxd: markey schmidtm_ wgrant ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<valorie> ick
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #84: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #138: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #63: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #117: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #101: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #120: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #11: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalc build #244: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalc/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #116: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #12: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #171: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #118: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #17: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #133: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #64: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #136: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #296: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #122: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #114: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #14: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #10: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #209: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #14: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #10: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #13: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #13: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #14: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/15/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #13: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #18: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #13: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #15: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #13: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #15: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2688: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2688: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2688: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2688/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #63: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #195: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #172: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #190: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/190/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-01
<IrcsomeBot2> <pizzadude> happy new year everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #173: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #133: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #131: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #224: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #64: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #196: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #15: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #210: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #254: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #191: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #246: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #281: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #124: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #15: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #16: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #225: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #129: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #197: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #107: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #249: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #123: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #139: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #80: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #119: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #169: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #99: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #282: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #125: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #286: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #225: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #116: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #280: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #146: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #281: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #114: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #99: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #297: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #211: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #18: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #209: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #137: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #115: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #14: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #176: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #148: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #123: UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #106: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #11: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #15: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/15/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Sick_Rimmit> Happy New year, and best wishes to all in our development community for 2019
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #85: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2689: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2689: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2689: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2689/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiagram build #167: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiagram/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #217: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #262: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #174: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #283: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #97: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #14: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #8 for job iso_disco_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #257: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_disco_unstable_amd64 build #8: SUCCESS in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_disco_unstable_amd64/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #188: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #258: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #4 for job iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: SUCCESS)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64 build #4: SUCCESS in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_cosmic_unstable_amd64/4/
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #231: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/224/
<mparillo> Happy New Year
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #202: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #203: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #9: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #16: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #111: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #117: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #270: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #259: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #232: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #271: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #112: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #17: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #282: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2690: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2690: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2690/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2690: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2690/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #204: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #658: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/658/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #659: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/659/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #137: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #14: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #284: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2691: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2691: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2691: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #80: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #132: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #15: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #14: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #86: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #110: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/110/
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2692: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2692: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2692: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #17: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/13/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-03
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #104: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #184: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #15: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2693: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2693: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2693/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2693: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2693/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2694: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2694: SUCCESS in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2694/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2694: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2694/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Our iso just increased in size by at least 300MB due to fonts-not cheges from debian
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2  ^^
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, What changes?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/fonts-noto/fonts-noto_20181227-1/changelog
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> probably going to have to blacklist the noto-*-extra packages
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> great they decided to just 'recommend' ~600MB of unpacked fonts!
<IrcsomeBot2> <tomazcanabrava> ;D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #238: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #233: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #138: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/128/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #91: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2695: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2695: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2695/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2695: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2695/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #67: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #155: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #12: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #38: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #235: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #15: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #13: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #156: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #39: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #236: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #99: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #165: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #198: FAILURE in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #68: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #16: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #16: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #166: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #100: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #199: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #16: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2696: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2696: SUCCESS in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2696: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #18: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #63: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #11: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #42: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #162: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #111: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #234: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #19: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #185: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #126: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #17: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #127: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #285: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #139: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #205: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #134: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #82: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #16: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #16: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #87: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #112: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #255: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #109: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #16: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamera build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamera/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfloppy build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfloppy/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_blinken build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_blinken/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgamma5 build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgamma5/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_filelight build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_filelight/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkipi build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkipi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgeography build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgeography/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbackup build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbackup/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksane build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksane/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksystemlog build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksystemlog/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_svgpart build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_svgpart/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapptemplate build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapptemplate/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_drkonqi build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_drkonqi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontactinterface build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontactinterface/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libktorrent build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libktorrent/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_poxml build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_poxml/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmouth build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmouth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #15: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #14: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #283: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #120: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #298: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/298/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_blinken build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_blinken/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libktorrent build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libktorrent/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdf build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgamma5 build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgamma5/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbackup build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbackup/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krfb build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krfb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_drkonqi build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_drkonqi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kinfocenter build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kinfocenter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_filelight build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_filelight/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #17: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapptemplate build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapptemplate/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_poxml build #18: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_poxml/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_print-manager build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_print-manager/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfloppy build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfloppy/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmouth build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmouth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_svgpart build #16: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_svgpart/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #16: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-gdrive build #15: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-gdrive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_latte-dock build #19: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_latte-dock/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_krdc build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_krdc/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksane build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksane/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgeography build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgeography/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksystemlog build #17: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksystemlog/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #197: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontactinterface build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontactinterface/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdecoration build #16: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdecoration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #284: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2697: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2697: SUCCESS in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2697: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2697/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2698: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2698: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2698: SUCCESS in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2698/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #213 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #1008: FAILURE in 5.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/1008/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccounts-integration build #1305: FAILURE in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/1305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbreakout build #1138: FAILURE in 6.4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbreakout/1138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1352: FAILURE in 6.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo-widgets build #1009: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo-widgets/1009/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kaccounts-integration build #1306: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kaccounts-integration/1306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbreakout build #1139: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbreakout/1139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1353: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #213: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #167: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #200: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #91: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #109: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #144: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #90: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #130: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #144: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #18: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #132: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #190: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #106: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #112: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #205: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #91: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #126: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #11: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #17: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #195: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #17: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #110: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #59: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #112: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #115: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #108: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #171: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #103: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #68: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #96: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #139: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #121: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #74: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #78: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #78: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #226: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #116: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #96: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #63: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #100: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #207: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #98: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #16: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #127: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #108: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #179: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #100: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #98: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #253: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #100: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #7: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #151: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #109: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #71: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #14: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #138: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #121: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #18: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #16: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #114: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #18: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #11: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #17: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #17: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #7: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #168: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #11: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #86: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #17: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #100: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #232: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #18: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #18: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #13: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #193: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #17: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #16: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #18: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #17: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #17: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #153: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #107: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #17: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #131: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #92: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #144: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #9: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #106: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #85: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #137: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #109: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #187: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #123: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #17: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #18: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #6: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #141: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #18: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #104: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #155: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #106: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #177: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #18: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #10: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #16: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #105: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #76: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #94: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #161: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #16: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #84: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #16: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #112: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #125: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #17: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #64: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #17: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #17: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #99: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #118: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #17: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #104: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #157: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #84: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #193: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #106: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #131: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #218: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #91: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #113: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #150: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #205: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #120: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #161: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #231: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #171: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #132: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #87: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #112: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #151: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #95: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #112: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #105: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #205: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #98: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #133: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #200: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #113: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #140: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #108: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #113: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #174: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #88: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #124: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #162: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #237: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #246: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #112: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #88: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #234: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #76: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #165: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #144: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #128: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #82: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #102: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #106: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #166: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #156: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #99: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #149: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #125: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #159: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #82: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #195: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #208: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #107: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #206: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #125: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #83: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #131: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #233: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #119: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #170: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #109: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #130: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #85: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #198: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #176: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #16: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #112: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #220: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #86: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #178: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #91: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #170: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #17: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #125: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #158: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #13: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #229: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #83: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #211: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #121: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #18: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #63: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #9: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #168: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #137: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #107: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #100: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #133: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #157: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #70: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #187: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #201: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #126: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #184: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #158: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #109: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #201: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #109: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #110: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #148: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #62: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #202: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #74: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #80: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #89: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #186: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #161: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #4: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #163: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #172: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #162: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #157: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #69: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #62: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #128: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #126: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #47: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #69: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #231: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #167: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #122: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #80: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #199: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #261: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #16: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #112: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #120: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #226: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #17: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #8: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #240: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #96: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #70: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #196: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #85: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #101: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #158: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #107: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #111: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #145: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #95: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #145: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #157: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #72: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #172: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #92: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #79: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #164: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #108: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #141: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #87: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #138: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #113: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #126: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #64: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #84: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #163: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #83: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #235: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #131: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #156: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #100: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #113: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #177: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #79: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #171: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #132: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #175: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #128: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #121: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #185: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #113: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #109: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #110: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #152: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #188: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #179: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #77: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #110: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #91: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #87: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #109: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #111: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #162: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #90: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #85: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #122: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #71: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #142: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #171: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #173: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #159: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #195: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #117: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #63: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #107: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #102: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #119: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #110: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #97: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #44: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #230: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #81: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #129: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #87: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #134: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #60: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #133: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #84: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #101: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #113: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #103: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #90: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #90: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #75: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #166: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #71: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #108: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #247: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #120: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #119: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #99: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #187: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #158: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #168: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #93: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #132: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #126: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #126: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #92: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #191: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #109: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #178: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #106: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #232: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #150: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #114: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #90: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #103: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #89: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #86: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #199: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #85: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #203: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #93: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #122: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #63: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #207: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #99: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #159: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #169: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap build #81: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgeomap/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #206: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #114: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #116: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #101: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #212: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #107: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #127: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #133: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #128: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #92: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #110: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #227: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #111: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #162: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #172: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #151: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #89: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #101: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #234: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #254: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #262: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #113: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #127: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #209: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #233: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #227: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/227/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #18: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #18: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #18: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #8: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #8: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #12: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #12: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #10: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #13: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #11: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #15: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #20: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #19: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #18: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #9: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #17: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_spectacle build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_spectacle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #10: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #10: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #15: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #12: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #19: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #18: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #13: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #19: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #18: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #5: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #9: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #18: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #10: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #12: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2699: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2699: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2699: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2699/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2700: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2700: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2700: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #214 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #214: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #208: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #171: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #225: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #66: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #157: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #52: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #101: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #110: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #145: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #85: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #5: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #209: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #156: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #10: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #15: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #95: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #226: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #12: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #62: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #229: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #239: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/17/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-30
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-31
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> (Photo, 465x160) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fBV572XN/file_21378.jpg ‾\_(ツ)_/‾
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @X, Link to the bug?
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> Someone has to reproduce this. It could be just my local something
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> KDE BUG 396184, 405044, 411413, 414122
<ubottu> KDE bug 396184 in general "Elisa Crashes When Starting App Every Time" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396184
<ubottu> KDE bug 414122 in Engine "Baloo crashes in Baloo::PostingDB::iter/LMDB, causing Elisa to crash every time it starts" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=414122
<ubottu> KDE bug 411413 in general "Elisa crash on start" [Crash,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411413
<ubottu> KDE bug 405044 in general "Elisa crashes on execution" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=405044
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> does your backtrace match any of those?
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> Console output is the same
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> The only bug with konsole output is not helpful. Also does not crash here.
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> Bacause you're on focal, when I'm still using aeon with backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I tried that before I copied, and didn't crash then. I will retry later.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @X, So far, not been able to make it crash on Eoan with backports yet.
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> `rm -rf .cache/elisa/ .local/share/elisa/`
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @X, so what?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> If you mean it crashes on a clean config, then no it didn't here
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> What about cleaning up Baloo config then?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Please just specify a way to reproduce the crash
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I was looking at putting a stable branch git snapshot into focal anyway, so maybe we can test with that
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> It crashes on start without me doing anything
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I can't do anything to reproduce it then
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-01
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone :-)
<santa_> happy new year
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-02
<valorie> happy new year!
<valorie> just back from the cabin where we welcomed it in
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Thank you and same to you.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Happy new year all!
<gsilvapt> Hello everyone
<gsilvapt> I was catching up with your docs and seems some links are down here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/getting_involved/
<gsilvapt> Is there anywhere I can read more about the roles you are looking for? I know they all require Kubuntu membership but I'm curious
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I wonder if they were ever made since it seems it's waiting on KC approval.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> If someone can handle the social media a bit that would be good. I would imagine @RikMills could use the extra help with testing and packaging as well.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> gsilvapt
<gsilvapt> hi, ahoneybun! Happy New Year! Long time no speak
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it doesn't really need kubuntu membership to some degree, at least getting started. Packaging on your own could use it for permissions.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Long time indeed.
<gsilvapt> Thanks for catching up. Yes, I'm interested in getting back to the game. I think spending some years in the industry may actually help me perform better
<gsilvapt> But I admit I forgot the entire process in the meantime :sweat_smile: 
<valorie> those "vacant" roles are sort filled by people just stepping up and doing the work
<valorie> gsilvapt: /j #kubuntu-council where we talk about non-packaging /coding work to be done, and planning for the future
<gsilvapt> valorie, thanks but that might make sense after me getting back and being able to do some things on my own, don't you think?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I mean
<valorie> when I feel like tweeting something for kubuntu, I drop a word in teh chan and one of us does it
<valorie> etc.
<gsilvapt> I got it, thanks :) 
<valorie> we do miss Nate being the product manager
<valorie> however, he's doing such great work we still get the benefit 
<valorie> in KDE
<gsilvapt> I bet so 
<gsilvapt> For the time being, I just want to get back doing some packaging but I guess I have forgotten most things 
<gsilvapt> Hopefully things can escalate to bigger things
<valorie> this channel and #ubuntu-flavors are where most of the packaging discussions happen
<gsilvapt> Thansk for pointing it out 
<mparillo> And of particular interest to Kubuntu is #ubuntu-qt
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-03
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Do we use Kmail for 20.04? https://phabricator.kde.org/T12486
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> gsilvapt: good to see you :)
 * BluesKaj hasn't used kmail since kde4
<BluesKaj> and then only for a few weeks 
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1213090623739383810
<BluesKaj> heh, I use my own wallpapers, always have, guess I prefer the familiar
<valorie> @RikMills is there an alternative?
<valorie> to kmail I mean
<valorie> none of the competing teams kept going
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> see the phab link
<valorie> sigh
<valorie> I won't fight it
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Even Neon recognised it was better to ship Firefox as default browser and vlc as default media player for the time being
<valorie> added my comment
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Making bad or broken KDE things the default, just because they are KDE, will not do us any favours
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> valorie: thanks
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> agree there 100%
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> In the vein, I would like more testing of elisa if people have the time :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> *In that
<valorie> perhaps send out a call on the list?
<gsilvapt> Hey RikMills, nice to see you too :) 
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <X> @RikMills, Like Elisa, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> WFM
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, So ff better than chrome?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @myfenris, 10000000000000000000000000000000000% better
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @RikMills, 😍👀
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-05
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
